# Creative Sound Blaster X7 - Detailed Review & Impressions



## earfonia

*Sections:*
Introduction and Summary
Sound Quality
Op-Amp Rolling
Control Panel
Features & Measurements
  
Review of Creative E-MU XM7  
  
 Sound Blaster X7 is an impressive multi-platform, all-in-one solution for music, movie, and gaming. As a USB DAC, X7 works with most of today's operating system, Windows, Mac OS, and newer version of Android, & iOS. But what makes X7 stands out from the USB DAC's crowd is the SB-Axx1™ multi-core Digital Signal Processor (DSP) that adds many unique audio processing features to the Sound Blaster X7.

 The SB-Axx1™ DSP is a multi-channel digital audio mixer and signal processor, capable of processing up to 32 concurrent audio channels, at up to 24 bit 96 kHz per channel. Not only for mixing, but also audio effects such as equalizer, compressor, and other customized effects. If Creative would make a professional digital mixing console based on SB-Axx1™ DSP alone, it would probably cost around $ 1k or more. SB-Axx1™ is a powerful audio DSP.

 Sound Blaster X7 has a very unique triangular shape, nice looking, and attention grabbing design for a desktop component. Though for practical purpose, I prefer the conventional rectangular box shape for easy stacking and transport-ability.

 I bought SB X7 standard edition in November 2014 during the launch in Singapore Expo. And many thanks to Joseph from Creative Singapore, for the loan of SB X7 Limited Edition, to be reviewed together with the standard edition. The differences of the SB X7 Limited Edition to the standard edition are:
 1. Approximately 1 ohm headphone output impedance. Lower output impedance than the 2.2 ohm on the standard SB X7.
 2. High power, 144 watts power adapter, while the standard edition comes with the 69.84 watts power adapter.
 3. White color.
  

  

 I'm more of an audiophile, and not a gamer, so I won't review X7 from the gaming perspective, but more on SB X7 overall sound quality and main features. And 5.1 configuration was not tested either since I don't have 5.1 receiver and speaker setup.

 Purist audiophile probably considers the audio processing features in X7 are not necessary features. The fact is, Sound Blaster X7 is not only designed with gaming and movie in mind, but also has included some important features for audiophile, such as:
 USB asynchronous data transfer protocol.
 USB and SPDIF Direct Mode that bypasses the SB-Axx1™ DSP for bit perfect digital audio conversion.
 Audiophile-grade Components like the Nichicon “Fine Gold” capacitors.
 Swappable op-amps on the DAC output stage, to fine tune the sonic character.

 Sound Blaster X7 adopt asynchronous USB transfer mode, relying more on its internal low jitter clock, rather than the signal clock from USB / SPDIF. The asynchronous USB transfer mode is probably not mentioned in the X7 webpage and manual, but it is an important feature to be mentioned, and was informed to me by Creative.

 Creative have pushed the limit of a multi-function audio interface that excels in all aspects. And I would say they have done it really well! Sound Blaster X7 delivers. A very unique one box solution with superb sound quality and tons of features. And very reasonably priced!



*Pros:*
 Multi-platform & multi-function audio interface, with USB host function to interface with Android and iOS platform through USB connection.
 Tons of features in such a small package, with extensive connectivity options.
 Asynchronous USB data transfer protocol
 Very good sound quality headphone output and line output, with pretty good speaker amplifier.
 High power headphone output (measured approximately 1200 mW @ 32ohm).
 Convenience 3.5 mm and 1/4" headphone socket.
 Very good sound quality Bluetooth audio with easy NFC pairing.
 Rich audio processing features for gaming, movies, and music, with smart equalizer.
 5.1 outputs with speaker calibration.
 Standalone operation.
 Swappable op-amps.
  

*Cons:*
 High dependency to Sound Blaster Control Panel, minimal dedicated buttons for important features for standalone operation.
 No default start up volume for hearing safety.
 No volume level indicator.
 No DAC operating sampling rate indicator.
 Bluetooth connection announcement, "Device connected" & "Device disconnected" can be too loud and annoying. There should be an option to disable it, or replace it with a simple soft sounding tone.
  

*Suggestions For Improvement:*
 Volume level indicator. Even a simple 4 LEDs indicator is sufficient.
 Option for default start up volume feature for hearing safety.
 DAC sampling rate frequency indicator.
 Dedicated button for DAC input selector. Toggle switch to switch between: USB Direct - SPDIF-In Direct - DSP Playback Mix (Default).
 Dedicated button for profile selection.
 Bluetooth transmitter / Bluetooth 4.0 adapter function, to pair Bluetooth headphones to SB X7.
 Better quality microphone input to accommodate good quality microphone (for recording, karaoke, etc.).
 Option to bypass line input gain.
 Icon to launch the X7 control panel from the Android notification panel.
 Enable bass management in Stereo 2.0/2.1 speaker configuration, to use the subwoofer channel when required.
 HDMI input.
  
  
  

  


 In summary, Sound Blaster X7 is really a High-End Sound Blaster that successfully integrates Gaming, Movies, and Music into one unique and innovative product. Superb sound quality with tons of features. Kudos to Creative!


----------



## earfonia

*Sound Quality*
  

 The sound quality test was done mostly using Sound Blaster X7 standard edition, with stock Op-Amps NJM2114D & LME49710, and Direct Mode set to ON (checked). Direct Mode sounds cleaner & more transparent than DSP Mode. Other setup / condition will be clearly indicated. Please take note that further sonic tuning can be done by op-amp rolling and the rich feature of DSP audio processing when preferred.
  

  
  

*Headphone Output*
*4.5 stars* for the headphone output sound quality.

 Clear, clean, detailed, smooth, and powerful. Very open and transparent sounding. Leaning slightly toward analytic, but in a good way, no harshness, and does not cause listening fatigue over long period. Bass is very tight, punchy and well textured. Bass is a tad leaner compared to my Yulong DA8 headphone output. Personally I do prefer for a slightly thicker and fuller mids and bass, but X7 sonic signature would match nicely with some warmer sounding headphones, such as my Philips Fidelio X1, Audio-Technica M50, & Yamaha HPH-200.
  

  

 Detail and transient are excellent, music feel snappy and lively, very clear and detailed. I guess the high level of detail and clarity probably useful for gaming. Overall the tonal balance is very natural with great clarity and transparency.

 With around 1200 mW power output @ 32 ohm, SB X7 headphone output practically drives any headphone. Headphone matching in this case is not about power, but more on the sound signature. My headphones preferences for SB X7 are toward natural to warm sounding headphones, and I prefer not to use analytical sounding headphones, especially when using stock op-amps. For analytical headphones, I recommend to replace the stock LME49710 with warmer sounding op-amp such as AD8597 or OPA827. See Op-Amp Rolling section for more detail.
  
  
*Comparison with Sound Blaster X7 Limited Edition*
 In comparison to the Sound Blaster X7 Limited Edition, the standard X7 has 2.2 ohm output impedance, while the X7 Limited Edition has around 1 ohm output impedance. High output impedance amplifier mostly affecting multi-way / multi-driver IEM, due to the crossover circuit, and some impedance differences between the drivers. But single driver headphones and IEMs are not prone to a few ohms differences in the output impedance.
  

  

 From my observation, standard edition X7 and X7 limited edition headphone output sound practically quite similar in tonality, especially when driving headphones and single driver IEM. I tried to distinguish the differences between the two, using headphones, I could only hear a very2 small insignificant differences, the X7 limited edition being a tad more open and transparent. IMHO, tonality wise only a very slight differences over the standard edition, not something significant.

 Even when using multi-driver IEMs such my Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10, DUNU DN-1000 and DN-2000, that supposedly should be easier to hear the difference, the sonic differences is still very small. UE TF10 gets muddy and dull on high output impedance amplifier, but that is starting slowly from 5 ohms and above. The 2.2 ohm output impedance of the standard edition is practically low enough to get great sound from TF10, and other multi-driver IEMs.


*Comparison with Yulong DA8*
 Yulong DA8 is my reference DAC+Amp. DA8 has fuller midrange and bass, more body and weight to the music. Yulong DA8 also slightly smoother and warmer sounding. SB X7 has higher perceived detail and clarity, though Yulong DA8 also has high level of detail and clarity. SB X7 sounds a little analytic when compared to Yulong DA8. Imaging and spaciousness are comparable. I would say for long period of music listening with my reference headphone, Beyerdynamic T1 & Sennheiser HD800, I prefer the Yulong DA8 headphone output. But for warmer headphones such as Audio-Technica M50, I prefer the Sound Blaster X7.
  

  

*Comparison with ifi micro iDSD & ifi micro iCan*
 Similar to the SB X7, my ifi stack: ifi micro iDSD & ifi micro iCan, also use TPA6120A2 on their headphone output. Comparing to the ifi stack, SB X7 headphone output does have some similarities in sonic signature to the ifi micro iDSD & ifi micro iCan headphone output signature. They don't sound the same, but share some similarities. All have the clean, transparent, and clear sounding type of signature. Quite different than the warmer sounding amplifier or source that I have, like the Centrance DAPport, Yulong Sabre A28, and Audio-Technica AT-HA22TUBE. My Yulong Sabre A28 balanced headphone amplifier for example, is too warm for many of my headphones, and SB X7 headphone output is more natural sounding in comparison to the Sabre A28 warm signature. It is more about mix and match, and personal preference. Not about which one is the best.
  

  

 Coming back to the comparison with the ifi stack:
 Sound Blaster X7 with stock Op-Amps. Volume set to 30% at normal gain.
 ifi micro iDSD, Filter: Bit-Perfect, Power mode: Normal, iEMatch: High Sensitivity. Line Out: Direct.
 ifi micro iCan, Gain: 0 dB, line input connected to micro iDSD line output using ‘Better Cables RCA’ cable - Silver Serpent Anniversary Edition (6 inch).
 Headphone for this comparison: Audio-Technica MSR7LTD
 All headphone outputs have been matched to around 0.25 Vrms at 0 dBFS (measured using 50Hz sine wave).

 On the above setup, Sound Blaster X7 headphone output sound signature is approximately in between micro iCAN and micro iDSD, closer to the micro iCan sound signature than the micro iDSD headphone output.

 Bass level is more or less comparable between the 3, but on micro iDSD headphone output, bass sounds dryer and harder with short decay, therefore bass doesn't sound as full & pleasant as the micro iCAN and SB X7 headphone output. Both micro iCAN and SB X7 have more pleasant bass decay, more natural sounding bass rumble and vibration without sacrificing bass texture. But both micro iDSD headphone output and SB X7 have slightly punchier and tighter bass than the micro iCAN. So for bass, I do slightly prefer SB X7 bass over the ifis, combining the punchy and tight bass with natural decay.

 Micro iCAN has the smoothest treble among the 3, and SB X7 treble smoothness is somewhere in between micro iCAN and micro iDSD headphone output. SB X7 treble is smoother then micro iDSD, less edgy, but micro iCAN is smoother.

 For midrange and vocal, SB X7 sound signature is again, in between micro iCAN and micro iDSD. micro iCAN vocal sounds smoother while micro iDSD leans to analytic.

 Dynamic performance is quite similar between the 3, they all have good dynamic, musically engaging and they never sounded lazy.

 The level of clarity, detail retrieval, spacious imaging, clear instrument separation, are all pretty close. Practically, the differences between the 3 headphone outputs are small, and require revealing headphone to distinguish the differences. With warm sounding headphones it will be difficult to distinguish the differences. All 3 headphone outputs have excellent sound quality, with micro iCan and Sound Blaster X7 are preferable over the 'rather dry' micro iDSD headphone output. And please take note, that the Sound Blaster X7 sound signature can be tweaked further by Op-Amp rolling.

 SB E5 and SB X7, though using the same headphone amplifier chip, but their sound signature is day and night, quite different. E5 is warmer with strong bass. X7 sounds more neutral, cleaner, more refined and spacious, slightly towards analytic with excellent clarity and detail. Bass and mids are leaner on X7 in comparison to E5, and overall slightly brighter. Hiss noise also much lower on X7 (especially standard edition), almost pitch black.


*IEM Friendly Headphone Output*
 2 things are important for a desktop DAC+Amp to be IEM friendly:
 1. Low gain setting is available to give sufficient useful range of volume control.
 2. Low noise output for sensitive IEM.
  

  

 SB X7 has 2 gain settings, normal gain and high gain. At normal gain, the maximum output voltage is approximately 2.1 Vrms, and 6.6 Vrms at high gain. With the IEMs I use for testing, useful range of volume control is up to around 40%, which is quite sufficient.

 Noise floor on SB X7 standard edition headphone output is very2 low. hiss noise during silent is almost inaudible even with sensitive IEM such as DUNU DN-1000 and DN-2000. Noise floor is much lower than Sound Blaster E5 headphone output. I found the headphone output noise floor on the SB X7 standard edition is actually slightly lower than the X7 Limited Edition. But there is nothing to worry about, hiss noise is still very low on SB X7 LE, still far from being easily audible. The SB X7 LE headphone output hiss noise level is about the same as the level of hiss noise I hear from ifi micro iCan, which is very low. While the X7 standard edition is surprisingly even lower, almost pitch black even with sensitive IEM. Please take note, the hiss noise is practically very2 low, and only slightly audible with very sensitive IEMs. In my case I can only detect it using DUNU DN-1000 and DN-2000. With other less sensitive IEMs in my collection, as well as headphones, no hiss noise is heard. Sound Blaster X7 is definitely an IEM friendly desktop DAC+Amp.



*Speaker Output*
*3 stars* for the speaker output sound quality using the standard 69.84 watts power adapter, and *4 stars* when using the high power 144 watts power adapter.
  

  

 The speaker amplifier is using TPA3116D2, high efficiency class D amplifier. With the standard 69.84 Watts adapter, SB X7 is able to drive my bookshelf speaker the older version of B&W Matrix 805 pretty loud. I would say the sound quality is decent, but not great. Clean, a bit dry, decent enough for music and movie. With the standard 69.84 watts adapter, I consider the speaker amplifier in SB X7 as a bonus feature, good to have, useful when we need it. For the price, I don't ask for more, the speaker amplifier is simply a useful feature, but most probably will not replace your high end receiver or stereo power amplifier.

 When using the 144 watts power adapter from the SB X7 Limited Edition, it is a different story. The extra power improves the detail and dynamic significantly. Tonality is still the same, but level of detail and dynamic improved. Music sounds more realistic & enjoyable with the 144 watts power adapter. If you need to use the speaker output, consider to upgrade the power adapter for better driving and handling capability of the speaker amplifier.

 Out of curiosity, I cut my stock of Mogami Neglex 2534 cable, and made a cable adapter, from the speaker output binding post to 4 pin female XLR, to connect my Hifiman HE5-LE orthodynamic headphone to the speaker amplifier of SB X7. Hifiman HE5-LE and HE6 are known to be power hungry, and perform well when driven by speaker amplifier. But the downside of using speaker amplifier to drive those headphones is the relatively higher noise floor of speaker amps will be easily heard on headphones. To my surprise, SB X7 speaker amp is dead quite on HE5-LE, and it drives HE5-LE effortlessly. It sounds very clean, and also a bit dry when compared to the warm sounding Yulong A28 balanced headphone amp that I use to drive HE5-LE. Overall, SB X7 speaker amp is pretty good for HE5-LE, though a little too bright for me. Compared to the headphone output, the speaker amplifier sounds a little edgy on the treble, but with better dynamic. But overall quite acceptable, and can be improved by op-amp rolling. Now I found the speaker amplifier of SB X7 to be a nice feature for driving my Orthodynamic headphone.
  

  

  
  

*Line Output*
*4.5 stars* for the line output sound quality. 

 Main stereo line output is using Burr-Brown PCM1794, while the surround channels are using 2x Burr-Brown PCM1793. I didn't test the surround channels, only the stereo line output from the Burr-Brown PCM1794.

 Line output level is adjusted by the main digital volume. Maximum output level is the standard 2.0 Vrms. In this test, I used ifi micro iCan headphone amplifier connected to the line out of SB X7, comparing it with the sound quality of ifi micro iDSD line out. SB X7 volume was set to 100%.

 ifi micro iDSD is a highly sophisticated DAC, and currently my portable reference DAC. Using Dual-Core Burr-Brown native DSD/PCM chipset, the micro iDSD is capable of True Native PCM768 and Octa-Speed DSD512. Surprisingly, SB X7 DAC section, being not as sophisticated as the micro iDSD, the sound quality of the line output is not far behind the micro iDSD. In fact, by using only the stock op-amps, the sound quality is actually pretty close.

 Tonal balance, clarity, perceived detail and dynamic are excellent, and pretty close with the micro iDSD performance. The difference is more on the imaging & micro detail, where iDSD sounds a little more spacious with better layering and instrument separation. The treble is also slightly smoother on the iDSD, and overall slightly more refined. But overall perceived sound quality is pretty close. Considering that ifi micro iDSD is a very sophisticated audiophile oriented DAC, for the Sound Blaster X7 as an all-in-one solution, to achieve line output sound quality that is pretty close to ifi micro iDSD performance is quite a remarkable achievement. And the tonality can even be tuned further by Op-Amp rolling.

 I also did a comparison between SB X7 and SB X7 LE line output, they are practically sound the same, and I couldn't hear any differences. But the RMAA loop test measurement shown some differences between SB X7 and SB X7 LE on the very high frequency response (on the Features & Measurement section below). But RMAA test is dependent to the line input used to measure / record the line output. In this case, I don't know if the difference is due to the different frequency response of the line output or the line input. To my ears, both SB X7 and SB X7 LE line output sound practically the same.



*Line Input*
 Line input uses Burr-Brown PCM4220 ADC, supporting audio recording of up to 24-bit/192kHz in Direct mode, and up to 24-bit/96kHz in DSP mode. The same AD converter chip as the one used in high-end audio interface TASCAM UH-7000. From my observation, it seems there is a +6 dB adjustable input gain at the line input. Frankly, I didn't expect this, as I prefer to have line input that is directly goes to ADC input without additional input gain.

 Standard unbalanced line input maximum input voltage is 2 Vrms. SB X7 line input can only take 2 Vrms without clipping when the input volume is set to 50%. At 100% input volume, maximum input voltage is only 1 Vrms. I guess the extra 6 dB input gain is to accommodate some low output sources. Anyway, what's important is the sound quality.
  

  

  

 I don't have precision measurement instrument to test the line input quality, so I just did a simple regeneration test, to record the line output of SB X7 using the line input. I use short 6 inches long RCA cable (Better Cables - Silver Serpent) to connect the line output to the line input. Setup:
 Sound Blaster X7 LE with stock Op-Amps
 Direct Mode selected
 Line Output volume set to 100%
 Line Input volume set to 50%
 Playback and recording using Reaper 4.7.7 (Digital Audio Workstation).
 Reaper device setup : WASAPI
 Project setting : 24 bit - 96 kHz.
  

  

 Thanks to my friend Leonard Cucos, he composed for me a simple drum track using Logic Pro, that I can use for testing. I did 5 regeneration recording. Generation 1 recorded from the playback of the original file. Generation 2 recorded from the playback of generation 1 playback, and so on, until generation 5. The recording is done without any effect or additional processing. No normalization, no compressor and limiter, no equalizer, no other processing.

 The original file of the drum track and all the recorded files from generation 1 to generation 5 can be downloaded here:
 https://mega.co.nz/#!uZd2XJpQ!VBl_qodc2qr0bZ-QZD3vrEnW62EZdygQlihaFlyPRMI

 Please don't use those files for any other purpose than for your own observation. Please don't upload, post, or publish it elsewhere. If you need to use those files, please ask permission from me and Leonard. Thanks for your cooperation!
  

  

  

  

  
 The 35 ms delay on the recorded tracks is caused by playback to recording latency. With ASIO driver this latency could be greatly minimized. But for this test, I didn't need low latency.

 We can hear and see the different of the generation 5 file to the original file. It sounds like there is a mild compression in the process that makes the recorded file sounds slightly louder without increasing the level of the maximum peak. Generation 5 file sounds slightly louder than the original file. Especially the bass and midrange sound fuller on the generation 5 file. We can see the changes of the waveform on some close-ups below. Clearly shown that the waveform density gets thicker on subsequent recorded file. I couldn't verify that the changes of the waveform are mostly caused by the line output or the line input. But listening to the recorded file, the line input sound quality is surely very good, very low noise, and good enough to convert analog sources into high quality digital format. But I do prefer that the input gain can be bypassed, for the analog signal to go straight to the ADC input.



*Bluetooth*
 I'm quite impressed with the Bluetooth sound quality. Roughly comparable to wired connection playing 96 kbps MP3 / AAC files, which is good enough for casual listening or background music. Bluetooth sound quality is still behind CD quality, mainly in detail, transient, and bass impact. But it is practical, useful, and quite enjoyable.

 1 thing that I found annoying is the Bluetooth connection announcement, "Device connected" & "Device disconnected". I really wish there is an option to disable it.

 1 thing that I found inconvenience when streaming music through Bluetooth connection from my phone is, there is no shortcut to launch the X7 control panel from the Android notification panel. It would be nice if I can quickly launch the X7 control panel from the notification panel, rather than looking for the control panel icon on the apps drawer.
  
 It would be great if SB X7 can also transmit music from Bluetooth interface, so when we connect it to Blu Ray player through SPDIF, we can use bluetooth headphone to watch movie. Hopefully it will be one of the feature in the next model.


----------



## earfonia

*Op-Amp Rolling*
  
  
 Op-Amp rolling can be a long topic by itself, we can try hundreds of op-amps resulting endless of combinations. So I will limit to some op-amps that I'm familiar with, and available in my inventory.
  

  

 The stock op-amps combination perform really well, very transparent, clean and clear sounding, matching very well with natural to warmer sounding headphone or speaker. So replacing the stock op-amps is not a necessity. Only when the default sound signature felt rather too analytical with your headphone or speaker setup, then op-amp rolling will probably help to optimize the setup.
  
  

  
 The first pair of op-amps, shown on the left side on the picture above, are the op-amps for the current to voltage conversion stage, requires low noise op-amps. So choose for low noise op-amps, that either has similar or lower noise than the stock NJM2114D. I found the NJM2114D performs really well on the I/V stage, so I prefer to keep NJM2114D on the I/V stage and only change the next stage of op-amp, LME49710, which is the differential to single conversion stage. I did change the NJM2441D with one of my favourite low noise op-amp, AD8599, but after sometime I feel NJM2114D sounds better on the I/V stage. When I use AD8066 to replace NJM2114D the output DC offset was rather high. Also tried LME49860, not much different than NJM2114D, very transparent sounding, slightly brighter and the mid to bass sound slightly thinner. So for the op-amp rolling, I will use the stock NJM2114D on the I/V stage, and only replace the LME49710 with other op-amps.
  

 Please be careful when doing op-amp rolling, and take note of the following:

 1. On Sound Blaster X7, the supply voltage for the 4 replaceable op-amps is 22.3 volt (V- to V+). Only use op-amp that is rated with higher maximum supply voltage than 22.3 volt.
 2. NJM2114D is dual channels op-amp, and LME49710 is single channel op-amp. Choose appropriate op-amp for proper replacement.
 3. Always switch off SB X7 before replacing op-amp.
 4. Be really careful when unplugging the op-amp. Op-amp pins / legs are easily bent when we are not careful.
 5. After replacing the stock op-amp, always test the headphone output with voltmeter to test the AC and DC output without music, to make sure there is no harmful voltage on the output. Then start with low volume, and test it using a cheap earphone first, before using your favourite earphone / headphone. I ever blew my Shure SRH840 in the past, due to faulty op-amp when doing op-amp rolling. Don't blow your headphone; take the lesson from my experience.
  
  

  
  
 Below is the list of op-amps (in no particular order) I tested to replace the LME49710. Please take note, that op-amp performance is system specific. The impression below is specific for Sound Blaster X7. The op-amps below might perform differently on different system.
  

  
  
*OPA604*
 Famous op-amp for intimate vocal. OPA604 has a very unique sound signature that is probably the closest to tube sound signature among other op-amps I ever tested. Vocal is what OPA604 does best. Smooth warm and a bit mellow sounding. Vocal presentation is slightly forward, brings the singer closer to the audience. It is not the best choice for clarity, transparency, and spaciousness. It is not as transparent as the LME49710, kind of the opposite of the LME49710 fast and transparent sound signature, OPA604 is leaning towards the warm and slightly dark sound signature. Midrange sound thicker and fuller. Imaging is not as spacious as LME49710, and may sound a bit narrow. But I enjoy vocal better on OPA604. It removes most of sibilant and edgy treble. While LME49710 is more natural sounding, better for other recordings that good with transparency and spaciousness. I do recommend to try OPA604 since it has the opposite sound signature of the LME49710, to give the idea how much op-amp rolling may change the overall sound signature.
  

*AD8597*
 Very effective to smoothen edgy treble without losing too much transparency. AD8597 sounds silky smooth and organic, and a touch warm. Not as warm and thick as the OPA604, and relatively sounds more natural than OPA604. AD8597 also has better spaciousness and treble extension than OPA604. One of my favourite op-amp for some bright sounding headphones. Bass and midrange is good, smooth and organic with good detail. Vocal sounds silky smooth and intimate, but not as intimate as OPA604. A good option to tame analytic sounding setup, and yet keeping the whole tonality relatively neutral and spacious. But not a good option for the warm sounding setup, as it might sounds a bit dull on warm sounding system. In simple comparison, AD8597 is somewhere in between LME49710 and OPA604.
  

*OPA827*
 One of the top picks op-amp from the list. Overall tonality is neutral. Bass and mids sound fuller and stronger than LME49710, with good dynamic. Vocal is smooth, thick and full bodied like OPA604, but clearer with better detail. While treble is quite extended and transparent, yet slightly darker and smoother than LME49710. Treble is more sparkling and transparent than OPA604, and pretty close to AD8597. Imaging and spaciousness is very good, but LME49710 is slightly more spacious & transparent sounding, with slightly better instrument separation. OPA827 is a full and lively sounding op-amp with excellent bass & dynamic. A very good choice to improve bass and midrange body, when LME49710 sounds thin with the existing setup or headphone. OPA827 is one of my favourite op-amp for my Beyerdynamic T1.
  

*OPA627*
 OPA627 is a very famous op-amp, known for its flat tonality. On SB X7, it sounds really neutral, tonality is perceived like a perfect flat, with excellent low bass and upper treble extension. It is less analytic, with smoother treble than the LME49710, while LME49710 sounds slightly more transparent and spacious. It's good to use OPA627 as a reference op-amp to compare tonality of other op-amps. Imaging and instrument separation are excellent, very good 3D imaging. Not very spacious but accurate. What OPA627 is slightly lacking is dynamic, not as dynamic and lively sounding as the OPA827. When the headphone or speaker is also lacking in dynamic, the result could be a dull sounding setup. But if the rest of the component have good dynamic, OPA627 shines. The plain vanilla OPA627 is a reference op-amp for tonality, but might not always musically engaging. As for myself, though I like the OPA627 tonality, I do prefer something with better dynamic like OPA827. And I often find LME49710 transparency and spaciousness are quite addictive.
  

*AD797*
 Probably as famous as the OPA627, AD797 is a very well-known op-amp. The speed, detail, transparency and liveliness of AD797 are impressive. One of the most open and transparent sounding op-amp I ever tried. The level of detail, transparency and spaciousness are slightly higher than LME49710. AD797 tonality has some similarity to transparent sounding LME49710. The different is more on the bass, where AD797 sounds slightly fuller and hits slightly harder. Although the level of detail and clarity is high, AD797 is still musical and doesn't sound sterile. Comparing to OPA627, OPA627 is more sweet and polite sounding, while AD797 sounds livelier, and may sound a bit aggressive. If OPA627 considered flat sounding, AD797 is perceived as mildly V shape. OPA827 sounds slightly smoother and better for vocal than AD797, while AD797 sounds more lively and transparent. The difference is not much; basically both are excellent op-amps. Not for those who are looking for warm sounding sound signature, but mostly for setup that sounds too mellow and lazy, AD797 is probably the magic pill to wake it up and make it sounds more energetic and transparent.
  

*OPA228*
 Snappy and lively sounding with forward presentation. I would say OPA228 is fun sounding, but not the V shape type. Low bass extension & treble transparency don't sound as extended as the stock LME49710. Mid bass is slightly more emphasized than the low bass, as well as lower treble sounds more emphasized than the upper treble. On SB X7, OPA228 sounds natural, but doesn't really improve anything from the LME49710.
  

*AD8065*
 Another op-amp with unique sonic flavour that I like, especially for vocal. It sounds like an improved OPA228, with better detail, transparency and spaciousness that are close to LME49710, but with smoother treble than LME49710. If you like OPA228 sound signature, I would say try AD8065. It has mild emphasize on low midrange to mid bass area that help to add body to vocal and improve bass punch. Bass sounds punchy and lively, but not as full and powerful as OPA827. Dynamic is good, pretty close to OPA827. AD8065 has pretty good chemistry with SB X7. Vocal doesn't sound warm or mellow, but well defined, smooth, with good texture. Vocal is a little forward in presentation. I prefer AD8065 for vocal as compared to OPA604. Comparing AD8065 to the stock LME49170, what I consider improvement is the smoother treble while retaining the level of detail, transparency and spaciousness. Slightly fuller vocal and punchier bass. Recommended!
  

*OPA1641*
 Natural sounding, but a bit grainy, not as smooth as the other op-amps in the list. There is nothing bad about it, it sounds more neutral than OPA604, but also nothing special. More or less comparable to OPA228, slightly more neutral. I still prefer the stock LME49710 in comparison to OPA1641, at least for Sound Blaster X7.
  
  

 Depending on the system matching and individual preferences, my top picks from the list would be: the stock LME49710, AD797, OPA827, & OPA627. Beside those AD8597 and AD8065 also perform beautifully on Sound Blaster X7.


----------



## earfonia

*Control Panel*
  

 The Sound Blaster X7 Control Panel so far has been quite stable, and bug free, running on Windows 7 SP1 64 bit, and also on Android 4.4. Sound Blaster X7 has tons of features for such a compact box. But in order to use them properly, we need to understand a little bit of its architecture and signal routing. 
  


*DAC Input Selection*
  

  
  
 Imagine there is an input selector for the DAC, with 3 input selections:
 1. Direct Mode: Audio signal directly from USB input (computer); up to 24bit - 192kHz.
 2. SPDIF-In Direct: Audio signal directly from SPDIF input; up to 24bit - 192kHz.
 3. SB-Axx1™ DSP Playback Mix: Audio signal from the DSP playback mix; up to 24bit - 96kHz.

 The input selector is on the control panel, 'Speakers / Headphones' configuration tab:

  

 1. USB Direct Mode is selected when we check the 'Direct Mode' check box.

  

  

 2. SPDIF-In Direct is selected when we check the 'SPDIF-In Direct' check box, and unchecked the 'Direct Mode' check box. If the 'Direct Mode' check box is still checked, it will override other selection, and USB Direct Mode is selected.

  

 3. SB-Axx1™ DSP Playback Mix, the default mode, is selected when both 'Direct Mode' and 'SPDIF-In Direct' are not selected / unchecked.

  

 When one of the input is selected, the rest are disconnected. There is actually a mechanical relay for those inputs, and we can hear the relay 'click' sound when we switch the input selection. So for example, if we happen to play music using Bluetooth streaming from our phone, and then we check the 'Direct Mode' check box, the music from Bluetooth will stop (Bluetooth control will remain). Bluetooth & other inputs are all connected to the SB-Axx1™ DSP, and playable only when the SB-Axx1™ DSP playback mix is selected, by deselecting both 'Direct Mode' & 'SPDIF-In Direct'.

 The DAC input selection will remain as long as SB X7 connected to power. That means the power adapter is kept ON, and connected to SB X7. When power is off, input selection goes to default, which is the SB-Axx1™ DSP Playback Mix.

 Please take note that 24bit - 192kHz playback is only through USB 'Direct Mode' & 'SPDIF-In Direct'. Although in the SB X7 User Guide page 30, it is mentioned the following:
 "SPDIF-In Direct allows bit-to-bit input stream of up to 24-bit 96kHz signals without processing."
 I did test and confirm that the 'SPDIF-In Direct' accepts and plays SPDIF optical signal with sampling rate all the way up to 24bit - 192kHz, including 88.2kHz & 176.4kHz. For the test, I use my RME HDSP Hammerfall sound card in my desktop PC that is able to output SPDIF optical signal up to 24bit - 192kHz, connected to SB X7 optical input.
 As for the SB-Axx1™ DSP, it works in 24bit - 96kHz, so playback mix is only up to 24bit - 96kHz.
  

  

 I strongly suggest to have a dedicated button for this DAC Input Selector, so we don't have to rely too much on the Control Panel. For example, when we want to listen to our old cassette tape deck or probably vinyl turntable that is connected to the SB X7 line input, and there is no sound because previously we use 'Direct Mode', we can simply deactivate the 'Direct Mode' by a simple switch rather than to start our laptop or pairing our smartphone to access the control panel. Or probably the not so elegant way, to unplug the power and to plug it back to return to the DSP playback mix input. A dedicated button for DAC input selector will improve SB X7 standalone operation greatly.
  


*Playback Mix and Recording Channels*
  

  
  
 After the 3 input selections for the DAC, the next important feature is the inputs and outputs of the SB-Axx1™ DSP. The SB-Axx1™ DSP is a digital mixer with rich audio processing features. All available inputs are connected to the SB-Axx1™ DSP. In stereo mode it mixes all the inputs channels into playback stereo mix. While for recording, SB-Axx1™ DSP routes all the input streams to the USB interface, and all the input channels can be recorded individually, including the playback mix ('What U Hear' channel).
  

  

  

 Output of the playback mix is set on the Mixer tab. We can enable all the inputs, stream music signal from all inputs, and we will hear the entire different music signal from all the inputs mixed together.
  

  
  
 Beside the stereo mix, SB X7 also capable to playback 5.1 surround channels from both USB and SPDIF input. I don't have any 5.1 setup, so I cannot test the 5.1 feature. I did test playing 5.1 surround recording from 2L free high resolution sampler, using foobar, and I connected a headphone amplifier to the Rear channels output, I can hear the rear surround channels. So surround 5.1 music playback using foobar seems to work without any additional setup. 5.1 setup equipped with 5.1 speaker test, and calibration for speakers distance (up to 5m) and level (+/- 20 dB).
  

  


*Sound Effects and Enhancements*
 Beside the main features of the input selections, playback mix, and recording channels, SB-Axx1™ DSP provides many customized sound effects for music, movie, and gaming. Please take note, that all sound effects and enhancements are only effective for signal that is processed by SB-Axx1™ DSP, and not applicable for 'Direct Mode' and 'SPDIF-In Direct'. I'm not going to discuss in detail all the sound effects one by one, just some of them that I found useful for my applications.

 Bass enhancement sounds good and probably the most useful feature. The range of bass frequency to be boosted is adjustable by the setting of the low pass filter, in the range of 10Hz to 500Hz.
  

  

 Smart Volume seems to be a combination of compressor & equalizer to adjust overall loudness. For me the night mode is useful when listening music at night when I just want to listen to music softly on speaker, but still want to feel the bass. It sounds different then listening with low volume. Bass is more present with smart volume night mode.

 I like Dialog Plus for movie. Tried to watch a full movie with it, really effective to make the dialog sounds clearer.

 CrystalVoice processes the sound from the microphone. It can change our voice to for example Alien voice (never heard one before), or kids voice, when using the mic for communication or gaming. I do feel to improve the microphone pre-amplifier is more important than processing the sound quality digitally. The mono microphone pre-amplifier is rather noisy when we use high gain with external microphone.

 Scout Mode is for gaming, which is basically reducing some mid bass area to improve overall clarity.

 Cinematic seems to be a kind of compressor to adjust dynamic, but I didn't test it. Seems only work for Dolby encoded signal.

 Profile is a really smart feature from the control panel, and I think it will be very useful when there is a dedicated button for switching between profiles at the front panel of the SB X7. We have a dedicated button for SBX, why not one more for switching profiles? Or probably profiles data is not stored in the SB X7 memory? Not necessary all the profiles, but let say the top 3 or 4 profiles are selectable from the front panel. I suggest Creative to consider a dedicated profile selector button for the next model of SB X series.
  

  

 The following is example of the profile script that we can save as xml file. It gives us the info of what is stored in the profile, and what is not:
  

  
  

*Smart Digital Equalizer*
 The equalizer is a smart digital equalizer. Digital equalizer that smartly calculate the available headroom for frequency adjustment, and automatically adjust the whole spectrum, not only the adjusted frequency, to get optimum result and avoid clipping when there is no more headroom available.

 The equalizer is a feature of the SB-Axx1 DSP. The DSP integrates the calculation of both the digital volume control and the digital equalizer for optimum result. For example, when there is no more headroom for boosting the frequency, the DSP decreases the rest of the spectrum for optimum loudness ratio between the boosted frequency and the rest of the spectrum. So the equalizer will remain effective in any given condition and will never cause clipping.

 I notice that in normal gain of the headphone amplifier, SB X7 spares extra headroom for the equalizer. Maximum headphone output at Normal gain without equalizer is around 2 Vrms. But when the equalizer is used to boost, the maximum output can reach up to 3.65 Vrms. But at high gain, no extra headroom for equalizer, so at maximum volume, equalizer boost is done by reducing the rest of the spectrum that is not boosted.

 To test the equalizer, I generated a stereo file with 50 Hz sine wave on the left channel and 250 Hz sine wave on the right channel. Both frequencies are at 0 dB Full Scale. The following screenshots show some scenarios of how the DSP integrates the digital volume and the digital equalizer to produce optimum result at any given setting. 

 High gain - volume 100% - eq 0 dB:

  
 High gain - volume 66% - eq 0 dB:


 High gain - volume 66% - eq +7 dB @ 250 Hz:


 High gain - volume 66% - eq +12 dB @ 250 Hz (50 Hz automatically reduced for optimum loudness ratio to 250 Hz):


 Low gain - volume 100% - eq 0 dB:


 Low gain - volume 66% - eq 0 dB:


 Low gain - volume 66% - eq +12 dB @ 250 Hz (Extra headroom up to 3.65 Vrms):


 Low gain - volume 100% - eq +6 dB @ 250 Hz:


 Low gain - volume 100% - eq +12 dB @ 250 Hz (50 Hz automatically reduced for optimum loudness ratio to 250 Hz):

  

 The implementation of the digital equalizer is really smart indeed. Impressive!


----------



## earfonia

*Features & Measurements*
  
  

*Volume Control*
 Sound Blaster X7 utilizing digital volume control in 100 steps. Volume setting follows the PC volume setting. However, in standalone operation, the start-up volume retain the previous volume setting stored in SB X7. To me this is sometime quite problematic. Often I connect the line output of the SB X7 to my headphone amplifier, and set the X7 digital volume at 100% for optimum audio quality, and set volume using the external headphone amplifier volume control. But sometime I use the SB X7 build-in headphone output directly in standalone operation, for example Bluetooth streaming from smartphone. If I don't remember to turn down the volume before playing music, the previous volume setting at 100% will simply blast off my ears and headphone. Therefore, for hearing safety, I strongly suggest to Creative to include 'Default Start-up Volume' feature on the next firmware upgrade, and to all future models of sound blaster. So user can set start-up volume at 0% or probably around 10%-20% for hearing safety.

 Another suggestion is to put volume indicator on the front panel. It will help to remind user if volume was set too loud before starting to play music. A simple 4 LEDs indicator would be sufficient, and in my opinion is very important. The lack of volume indicator is often quite annoying, especially in standalone operation.
  

*USB Host*
 This is a very nice feature of SB X7. USB Host feature allows high resolution digital streaming from Android and iOS devices through the USB interface. On android, Sound Blaster Services is required to use USB Host feature. I don't have any iOS device, so I tested the USB Host feature only on Android devices, Samsung Galaxy S4 (KitKat 4.4.2) and Teclast X89 tablet (KitKat 4.4.4). Sound Blaster X7 uses 'Android Open Accessory' protocol for USB Host interface with Android devices, and by the AOA requirement, SB X7 will also charge the Android device connected to the USB Host port.
  

  

 The control panel is smart enough to detect when there is music streaming from USB Host port, to automatically disable the 'Direct Mode'. USB Host port connected to the SB-Axx1™ DSP inputs, therefore will be disconnected when Direct Mode or SPDIF-In Direct is selected. But the control panel only disable Direct Mode, and not the SPDIF-In Direct. When SPDIF-In Direct is selected, the music streaming from USB Host port will be disconnected.

 What I observed, playing the same songs, streaming from Android (Samsung Galaxy S4, PowerAmp player 2.0.10, equalizer, tone control, & limiter off) through USB Host port, and PC (foobar v1.3.3) through USB port, non-Direct Mode:

 1. Overall sound quality from PC is better, better detail and dynamic. Bass is stronger and midrange sound fuller when playing from PC.
 2. Different volume, PC is louder, even if the Android phone volume control is set to max, and also on the mixer of SB X7 control panel the USB Host volume is set to max. The difference is quite a lot. Using Beyerdynamic T1, playing from PC, I set the SB X7 volume to 40% (high gain), while for the same song streaming from Android, I set the SB X7 volume to around 55%.
 3. As expected, SB-Axx1™ DSP is a digital mixer, therefore when playing from both Android and PC, music from both will be mixed and we can hear both at the same time.
  

*Microphone Input*
 The microphone input is mono. Quality is just average and rather noisy when using mic boost. Stereo microphone input with better quality microphone pre-amplifier is recommended to be the future improvement in the next model of Sound Blaster X series.
  

*Headphone Output*
 Although there are 2 headphone outputs, 1/4" and 3.5mm sockets, but there is actually only 1 pair of headphone amplifier. Those 2 sockets are in parallel connection. But with 1200 mW @ 32 ohms, SB X7 has plenty of power to drive 2 headphones at the same time for convenience. The headphone amplifier is using the well-known high power amp chip TPA6120A2. Using some simple setup and USB oscilloscope, I did some measurement to check the headphone output parameters. I don't have high grade precision measurement instrument, so the measurement result below is not highly accurate and should only be used as estimated figures. Below is the result of my measurement, pretty similar result between the SB X7 standard and SB X7 Limited Edition.

 SB X7 Standard Edition
 Measured Output Impedance: 2.11
 Normal Gain Maximum output voltage at 600 ohm load: 2.08 Vrms
 High Gain Maximum output voltage at 600 ohm load: 6.52 Vrms
 Maximum output current at 15 ohm load: 277 mA
 Calculated power rating:
 Max power output at 32 ohms: 1,328 mW
 Max power output at 50 ohms: 850 mW
 Max power output at 300 ohms: 142 mW
 Max power output at 600 ohms: 71 mW

 SB X7 Limited Edition
 Measured Output Impedance: 1.51 ohm
 Normal Gain Maximum output voltage at 600 ohm load: 1.94 Vrms
 High Gain Maximum output voltage at 600 ohm load: 6.36 Vrms
 Maximum output current at 15 ohm load: 271 mA
 Calculated power rating:
 Max power output at 32 ohms: 1,264 mW
 Max power output at 50 ohms: 809 mW
 Max power output at 300 ohms: 135 mW
 Max power output at 600 ohms: 67 mW
  
 The headphone sockets have jack detection feature to disconnect the speaker amplifier when any headphone jack detected in either 6.5 mm or 3.5 mm socket.


*Speaker Output*
 The speaker amplifier is utilizing high efficiency TPA3116D2 Class-D audio amplifier. The maximum output power is 2 x 50W @ 4Ω, but also depends on the type of power adapter. Sound Blaster X7 has 2 types of AC-DC power adapter:
 Standard: 69.84 Watts AC-DC adapter (24V - 2.91A) - bundled with standard SB X7
 High Power: 144 Watts AC-DC adapter (24V - 6A) - bundled with the white 'Limited Edition' SB X7
  

  

  

  

 The power adapter is using the standard DC connector, with 5.5 mm (0.22 in) in outside diameter and 2.1 mm inner diameter. The outer cylinder approximately 11 mm long. The high power adapter is available as an optional upgrade kit for the standard X7, at approximately $ 110.-.

 Maximum output power from the specification:
 50W + 50W (4Ω, 1kHz, 10% THD) - using high-power 144W adapter
 38W + 38W (4Ω, 1kHz, 10% THD) - using standard 69.84W adapter
 27W + 27W (8Ω, 1kHz, 10% THD) - using standard 69.84W adapter
  

*Line Output and Line Input*
 Line Output Full Scale Sensitivity: 2 Vrms.
 Line Input Full Scale Sensitivity: 2 Vrms @ 50% input volume.

 To estimate the quality of the line output and line input, I did RMAA loop test, connecting the line output to the line input using a very short (6 inches) good quality RCA cable. For all the RMAA test below, line output volume was set to 98% (to avoid clipping at line input), and line input volume was set to 50% (from my observation, probably the 0 dB input gain).

 Please take note:
 RMAA test is only as good as the quality of the audio interface used for the measurement. And in most cases, only useful for verification purpose of the audio quality within the 20Hz to 20 kHz range. For example, most audio interface line input only have linear frequency response up to around 20 kHz, or probably up to 50 kHz at higher sampling rate. So if I measure an amplifier with flat frequency response up to 100 kHz (which is common), RMAA test result using the 50 kHz audio interface, will only shows frequency response up to 50 kHz. So in this case RMAA test result doesn't reflect the frequency response of the amplifier under test, but the frequency response of the line input of the audio interface. Once again, please take note, RMAA test is only for verification purpose, and not accurately reflecting the real specification of the equipment.

 Measurement is done using RMAA 6.4.0, in 24 bit - 192 kHz.

 Below is the summary of both SB X7 and SB X7 LE, in Direct mode and DSP Playback mode.
 Direct Mode is clearly cleaner than the DSP playback mix, lower overall noise and more linear frequency response. In Direct mode, both SB X7 and SB X7 LE frequency response is flat from 20 Hz - 20 kHz. SB X7 LE has better roll off curve at high frequency beyond 20 kHz, probably they have slightly different ADC low pass filter characteristic, but I'm not sure about that.
  
  
RightMark Audio Analyzer test
  
 Testing chain: External loopback (line-out - line-in)
 Sampling mode: 24-bit, 192 kHz
  
Comparison of Sound Blaster X7 & X7 LE in Direct and DSP Mode.

  
*Summary* 
*Test**[MME] Sound Blaster X7 - Direct - Out98-In50 - 24-192**[MME] Sound Blaster X7 - DSP - Out98-In50 - 24-192**[MME] Sound Blaster X7 LE - Direct - Out98-In50 - 24-192**[MME] Sound Blaster X7 LE - DSP - Out98-In50 - 24-192**Frequency response (from 40 Hz to 15 kHz), dB:*-0.06, -0.20+0.25, -0.27-0.12, -0.24+0.28, -0.32*Noise level, dB (A):*-117.7-106.7-116.8-88.7*Dynamic range, dB (A):*117.6106.5116.888.9*THD, %:*0.00260.00200.00480.0028*IMD + Noise, %:*0.00290.00340.00570.0085*Stereo crosstalk, dB:*-113.1-102.4-112.0-85.4
  
*Frequency response* 
  
  
*Noise level* 
  
  
  
*SPDIF Input*
 Supported sampling rates: 44.1 kHz, 48 kHz, 88.2 kHz, 96 kHz, 176.4 kHz, 192 kHz.


*SPDIF Output*
 Supported sampling rates: 44.1 kHz, 48 kHz, 96 kHz.
 In the default DSP playback mode, not in the USB to SPDIF converter mode, the SPDIF output is operating at 48 kHz. The reason is Dolby compliance, to support 5.1 output through SPDIF optical. SPDIF optical bandwidth is limited to 2x 192 kHz, or equal to 8x 48 kHz. 5.1 output at 48 kHz is equal to 6 channels of 48 kHz, which is still within the maximum bandwidth. 5.1 output at 96 kHz will be beyond the SPDIF optical bandwidth limitation.


*USB to SPDIF Converter*
 Sound Blaster X7 has a unique feature to function as a USB to SPDIF converter.
 In the list of playback devices, Sound Blaster X7 shown as 2 devices:
 Sound Blaster X7
 Sound Blaster X7 SPDIF Out
  

  

 When 'Sound Blaster X7 SPDIF Out' is selected as playback device, music signal from USB is connected directly to the Optical SPDIF output, and disconnected from the DAC and SB-Axx1™ DSP. Digital signal from USB then converted to digital optical SPDIF signal. Since it bypasses the SB-Axx1™ DSP, equalizer and other sound enhancement are not applicable. If 'Direct Mode' is selected, signal from USB will be disconnected from the SPDIF output, so 'Direct Mode' should be unchecked to use this feature. The supported optical SPDIF sampling rates are: 44.1, 48, and 96 kHz.

 Using foobar WASAPI driver, the sampling rate of the optical SPDIF output will be adjusted accordingly to the sampling rate of the played file. Only song files with 44.1, 48, and 96 kHz sampling rate are supported.

 The following scenario is possible:
 Foobar playing music using 'Sound Blaster X7 SPDIF Out', output to optical SPDIF output.
 At the same time, smartphone playing music through Bluetooth connection to SB X7, or a portable player connected to SB X7 line input, output to headphone or speaker.
 This is just to show the power of Sound Blaster X7 handling multiple music streams at the same time, and output it to different outputs.
  

*Dolby digital*
 If Dolby Digital signal is detected, the Sound Blaster X7 is able to decode it. It will display a solid white LED on the Dolby Digital indicator. There is calibration option for the 5.1 speaker setup. I didn't test this feature as I don't have any 5.1 setup.


*Headphone Stand*
 Smart design and quite useful for earphone and light weight headphone. Too flimsy for large and heavier headphones.


  
  
  
  
*Useful Tips:* Firmware Upgrade in Force Mode by @Mad Lust Envy:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/756102/creative-sound-blaster-x7-detailed-review-impressions/645#post_11765134
  
  


*Feature Highlights:*
 Asynchronous USB data transfer protocol
 SB-Axx1 multi-core audio processor
 Main Stereo DAC: 1x Burr-Brown PCM1794 (127dB Dynamic Range)
 Surround Channels DAC: 2x Burr-Brown PCM1793 (113dB Dynamic Range)
 ADC: Burr-Brown PCM4220 (123dB SNR)
 TPA6120A2 for the headphone amplifier
 TPA3116D2 for the speaker amplifier
 DAC output I to V stage: 2x NJM2114D (one for each channel)
 Differential to Single conversion stage: 2x LME49710 (one for each channel)
 Bluetooth 4.1 Low Energy connectivity
 apt-X Low Latency and AAC are supported for quality wireless connections
 PCM stereo up to 24 bit - 192 kHz (including 88.2 kHz and 176.4 kHz)
 5.1 channels up to 24 bit - 96 kHz
 USB to SPDIF converter
  

*Specifications:*
 Output : Stereo and 5.1 Channels
 Audio Processor : SB-Axx1™
 Connectivity Options (Main):
 microUSB
 Microphone : 
 Built-in Stereo Mic
 1 x 1/8" (3.5mm) Mic In
 Line / Optical :
 1 x RCA Aux/Line In
 1 x TOSLINK Optical In
 1 x TOSLINK Optical Out
 Speaker : 
 2 x Binding Post Passive Speaker Out (L/R)
 1 x RCA Line/Front Speaker Out
 1 x 1/8" (3.5mm) Rear Speaker Out
 1 x 1/8" (3.5mm) Centre/Sub Speaker Out
 Headphone :
 1 x 1/8" (3.5mm)Headphone Out
 1 x 1/4" (6.3mm)Headphone Out
 USB HOST :
 1 x Type A USB Host Port - Device Audio Stream & Charging
 Headphone Amp
 Up to 600 Ohms
 Max Channel Output
 5.1 Channels, Stereo Amplified
  
*Updated 24 Feb 2015:*
 Dimension:
 Width : 15 cm
 Height : 13 cm
 Depth : 15.9 cm (including Binding Post terminal)
 Weight : < 800 grams (unit only excluding headphone stand)


*Unboxing & Accessories*

  

  

  

  
  
  
*Equipment used in this review:*
  
*Headphones:*
 Audio-Technica MSR7LTD (second headphone after T1 for sound analysis)
 Audio-Technica M50
 Beyerdynamic T1 (main headphone for sound analysis)
 Hifiman HE5-LE
 Philips Fidelio X1
 Sennheiser HD 800
 Yamaha HPH-200
  
*IEMs:*
 Audio-Technica ATH-IM50
 Audio-Technica ATH-IM70
 DUNU DN-1000 with JVC EP-FX8M-B eartips (main IEM for sound analysis)
 DUNU DN-2000
 Ultimate Ears Triple-Fi 10
  
*DACs:*
 ifi micro iDSD
 Yulong DA8
  
*ADC:*
 Creative Sound Blaster X7
  
*Headphone Amplifiers:*
 ifi micro iCAN
  
*Cables:*
Anker® 6ft / 1.8m Micro USB to USB A Cable
 Pangea Audio - USB cable - PCOCC & 4% silver - 2 Meter
 Better Cables RCA cable - Silver Serpent Anniversary Edition (6 inch)
  
*Computer & Player:*
 DIY Desktop PC: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H-MVP motherboard, Intel i7-3770, 16 GB RAM, Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit SP1.
 foobar2000 v1.3.3 (ASIO Proxy 0.7.1.2)
  
  
  
*Some recordings used in this review:*


----------



## inseconds99

Awesome review!


----------



## Fegefeuer

Damn, this needs to be featured on the starting page and throughout the web. 10/10 stars, man. Wel done


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That is simply the best review of a piece of gear that I have ever seen. Thanks for the incredibly informative review.


----------



## lenroot77

Wow this is superb! Excellent work my friend!


----------



## Spamateur

Unbelievably good review. Excellent work!


----------



## earfonia

Thanks guys!


*10 May 2015 Update*
*I would like to use this space for mini review of Creative E-MU XM7 speaker.*
  
  
Many thanks to Creative Singapore, on 6 May 2015, I had an opportunity to compare* Creative E-MU XM7* speaker with other well-known speakers within the price bracket, *Pioneer SP-BS22-LR* and *Chane A1rx-c*.

 



From left to right: Pioneer SP-BS22-LR, E-MU XM7, & Chane A1rx-c.
  
  

 The Setup 

  
  

 The 3 pairs of speaker were setup in a 4x7 meters meeting room. The floor was carpeted, and some part of the walls covered with thin sound absorbing material. The room was not totally damped or dry, but acoustically less reflective. There was a large glass panel behind the speakers that normally used as whiteboard.
  


  
 We setup 2 units of Sound Blaster X7, one connected to a Windows 7 laptop and the other X7 connected to a Windows 8.1 tablet. Both using the same version of SB X7 Control Panel version 2.17.12. All tests were on 'USB Direct Mode' (No DSP & EQ). Both SB X7 speaker impedance setting were set to 8 ohms. With 2 units of SB X7 we can switch between 2 pair of speakers much quicker.  

 To equalize the loudness, we play pink noise, and measure it using Dayton Audio iMM-6 calibrated microphone and AudioTool application on Samsung Galaxy S4. First we play music on E-MU XM7 and adjust the volume to comfortable listening volume, and then we play 0 dBFS pink noise. Measured pink noise was around 79 dB (flat, no weighting).
   



  
 Volume settings on SB X7 for the 3 pairs of speaker were as the following:
 Creative E-MU XM7 : 35
 Chane : 32
 Pioneer BS22 : 30  

 I also setup Zoom H6 with MS capsule, and binaural microphone MS-TFB-2-11847 Master Series by Sound Professionals. The binaural microphones were connected to mic input 1 & 2 of Zoom H6, using a DIY cable. Input 1 & 2 phantom powers set to 12 VDC. The binaural mics were positioned in my ears during recording.
 In general, the MS capsule of Zoom H6 sounds brighter than the binaural mics, most probably due to the distance and the proximity effect of the cardioid mic in the MS capsule. The result of the binaural mics recording is actually translates better to what I heard directly from the speakers, the tonality is closer to the speakers sound. The binaural mics are omni directional mics, therefore they don't suffer from proximity effect. The result from MS mics sounds brighter than the real tonality of the speakers. So, please take note of that.
   



  
 One more thing, performance of those speakers is depending on the quality of the amplifier. Therefore result of this test is limited to pairing with Sound Blaster X7. Those speakers may sound better or worse with other amplifiers.  

   

 Sound Quality  

Creative E-MU XM7 
 I'm quite surprised by how smooth & balanced the XM7 sounds. I couldn't describe it as warm, bright, mid-centric, or 'V' shape. The tonality has good balanced without any emphasize or de-emphasized on any frequency region. Overall sound quality is very musical and pleasing. Slightly more laid back than the forward sounding Pioneer BS22. Better low bass and upper treble extension than Pioneer BS22. Overall tonality sounds more balance and more linear than Pioneer BS22.
  

 Don't expect XM7 bass like from larger speaker, but I don't feel the bass is lacking at all. Especially for small to medium room, bass is quite full with good low bass extension. From the 3 pairs of speaker tested, XM7 has the best bass. Low bass extension is better than Pioneer BS22, about the same as Chane A1rx-c. Overall bass quality is cleaner, fuller, with better texture than the BS22. BS22 emphasized on mid-bass punch, and might sounds a little punchier, but XM7 bass has better quality, extends lower, at about the same level. So overall, XM7 bass sounds fuller than BS22. Thanks to the bigger 5" XM7 woofer (4" woofer on BS22). Chane A1rx-c bass (5" woofer) has about the same quality as XM7, but slightly less in power. XM7 bass sounds more powerful than Chane A1rx-c.  

 I created bass test track using Audacity Risset Drum. It is series of bass pulses starting from 20 Hz to 60 Hz, in 10 Hz increament. 4 Pulses for each frequency. This test track is very useful to check bass quality, especially when testing IEM with BA drivers. Even some high-end IEMs fail to produce clean bass from 20 Hz. The Risset Drum track file can be downloaded together with the rest of the recorded files.  

 As you can see from the recording analysis below (binaural mic - left channel), both E-MU XM7 and Chane A1rx-c (2nd & 3rd tracks) produced all the bass pulses relatively well. But Pioneer BS22 (1st track) bass is not linear, and fail to produce clean 20, 40, & 50 hertz pulses. You can download and hear the recordings. Scroll down for the download link at 'Recordings' section.  

  
  

 E-MU XM7 midrange and treble sound smooth and balanced. The treble is not as transparent and airy as the Chane A1rx-c ribbon tweeter, but still has good upper treble extension. Vocal sounds full and natural. I really like vocal sound from XM7, smooth, full bodied with good detail and clarity.  

 E-MU XM7 might not perform classical as airy and transparent as Chane A1rx-c, but with better bass XM7 sounds more engaging and fun for modern genres. In my opinion XM7 could be the better all-rounder from the 3. Chane A1rx-c sounds a little more refined, with more emphasize on clarity and transparency, but the bass is slightly less powerful. Personally I like both E-MU XM7 and Chane A1rx-c equally.  

  

Pioneer SP-BS22-LR  
 Slightly less extension on both low bass and upper treble, slightly punchier bass, but doesn't go as deep as XM7. More forward presentation, and also less expansive soundstage. Tonality doesn't sound as linear as XM7, slightly lacking in depth.
  

 When not compared, IMHO Pioneer BS22 is a good sounding speaker. Especially for the price, I don't really have anything to complain. Probably I would like to hear better bass, but probably that's all a pair of 4 inches woofers can do. But when compared to E-MU XM7, I prefer the XM7 over BS22 for better sound quality as described previously.  

  

Chane A1rx-c 
 I really love the transparency & clarity of Chane A1rx-c. The treble from ribbon tweeters sounds really impressive. Overall tonality is quite linear; bass is a little shy as compared to XM7 and BS22, but treble is more transparent with better overall clarity. A little sibilant revealing for bright recording, but not really prone to sibilant. Chane A1rx-c really shines on Classical music.
  
 The recordings didn't do justice for Chane A1rx-c. In reality the brightness is silky transparent, not like what you hear from the recordings. In reality Chane A1rx-c sounds much better than the recordings.
  

 Comparing E-MU XM7 and Chane A1rx-c is a matter of personal preferences. E-MU XM7 is slightly less transparent with more bass; Chane A1rx-c is more transparent with slightly less bass. Both are excellent sounding speakers.  

   

  

Recordings  

 As mentioned, I made some recording during the test, with both Zoom H6 MS capsule, and MS-TFB-2-11847 binaural microphones. You can download the recordings for your observation, but please don't use it for other purposes. The position of the MS mics was approximately 2 meters from the speakers. While I sat right behind the MS mics, with the binaural mics on my head. The only post processing I did on the recording is level adjustment, to correct and equalize the loudness. No equalizer or other post processing is applied on the recordings. All recordings is done in 24 bit - 96 kHz. All files are in FLAC format. Here is the download link (225 MB):
http://www.mediafire.com/download/87fqme3lbdxcdqd/2015-05-06_Creative_E-MU_XM7.zip
   



  
  

*Please take note of the following:*
 We cannot judge speaker sound quality from the recorded sound of the speaker!
 It is logically and theoretically wrong to observe speaker sound quality from the recorded speaker sound. There is no recording system accurate enough to do that. As you can hear from recordings made by MS mics and binaural mics, those already sound very different. None is accurate. Also speakers are highly dependent on room acoustic. Recording made in other room will sound different. The reason I share this recordings is only to estimate the differences between the speakers. Not to estimate the sound of any particular pair, but to hear the differences between them. Though far from accurate, but still can give some rough idea of how the 3 pairs sound differently from one to the other.  

  

 There are 13 tracks in the zip file: 

  

*Track 01-07: Jazz Track - Merlion Lounge*
 A good friend of mine, Leonard Cucos, helped me to compose a short light jazz track using Logic Pro. The first track is the original file that we played through SB X7. Track 02-04 are recorded sounds of the 3 pairs of speaker using Zoom H6 MS microphones. Track 05-07 are recorded with binaural microphones, with my head became the 'smart' head for the binaural microphones.  

*Track 08-10: Risset Drum Test - Using Binaural Microphones*
 Started from 20 Hz pulses, increasing to 60 Hz, in 10 Hz increament. 4 pulses per frequency.  

*Track 11-12: E-MU XM7 - 29 seconds YouTube playback through Bluetooth*
 Before we finish, we tested E-MU XM7 for YouTube. YouTube video played on iPhone, audio was streamed to SB X7 using Bluetooth, played on E-MU XM7, recorded on both MS and binaural as indicated in the file name. This is just to give an idea of vocal recording from playing YouTube, and also the different sound characteristic of both MS and binaural mics. Here is the YouTube link:
http://youtu.be/p1gbyKj-aLI
 The clip is from minute 1:25 to 1:54.
  

   

  

 I was really impressed with the performance of E-MU XM7. It has natural, studio monitoring quality sound characteristic. Being physically the smallest in the group, it offers the best bass quality & quantity. I found detail and clarity from all the 3 speakers are really good, with Chane A1rx-c is slightly better from the rest. Dynamic wise, all 3 have sufficient dynamic for music to sound lively, with E-MU XM7 is probably the better choice for modern genres. Kudos to Creative and E-MU R&D group!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

This is, by far, the most comprehensive review I have ever read. Amazing job, @earfonia!


----------



## igndenny

Well written review. Bravo earfonia


----------



## cdsa35000

earfonia said:


> *Features & Measurements*
> ...
> Comparison of Sound Blaster X7 & X7 LE in Direct and DSP Mode.
> *Summary*
> ...




*Well done!*

*But you didn't explain why X7 LE in DSP mode is Lo-Fi Dynamics with overall 18dB higher Noiselevel/Crosstalk and higher Distortion than X7 standard? 
It should be easily fast distinguishable with that hell of a noise!*


----------



## earfonia

cdsa35000 said:


> *Well done!*
> 
> *But you didn't explain why X7 LE DSP is Lo-Fi with overall 18dB higher Noiselevel/Crosstalk and higher Distortion than X7 standard?
> It should be easily fast distinguishable with that hell of a noise!*


 
  
 Please take note, that the RMAA test showing higher noise on X7 LE, only on DSP mode, not on Direct mode.
 I honestly don't know the reason why X7 LE DSP mode has higher noise than standard X7 DSP mode. If I know the reason I would have explained it.
 I seldom use DSP mode, only 'Direct Mode' most of the time (clearly mentioned in the 'Sound Quality' section), so I didn't hear any annoying noise during the test.


----------



## pack21

Awesome review, thanks!!!


So is X7 LE worst than X7 Standard?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That might be an isolated issue with that specific LE.


----------



## Fleat

Thank you for the very in depth review - truly outstanding work. Since purchasing my X7, it has become one of my all time favorite electronic purchases and this review seems to reflect a lot of the reasons why. Now I just need to deal with the pesky problem of selling all the devices it made useless..


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

^Pretty much why I haven't bought one yet. I don't wanna have all my now unused gear laying about.


----------



## Spamateur

Yup, I was about to purchase a separate amp, DAC, internal soundcard and also a USB stick to help my modmic sound better. The X7 replaced all that and plus it really does sound great. It did end up forcing me to spend more money, however, as I ended up shelling out for an LCD-X since I have a decent enough DAC/amp to make it worthwhile now. It's really only a problem on my wallet, I guess.


----------



## alynx

This review is flatout impressiv. Quite an achievement really. Got me interested in the x7. ^^


----------



## AudioBear

Outstanding review.  I didn't even care about the x7 but I read your review because it looked well done.  I flat out enjoyed reading it.  I am also quite impressed with the x7 now that you have laid out what it can do and how it peforms.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## evillamer

So how does this unit compare to Asus's Xonar Essence series?


----------



## Greggo

Most comprehensive review I have ever read on any product!
  
 Any owners out there able to see if this will work with GoToMeeting?  I am hoping that it somehow integrates with Mac core audio the same way a headset would.  GoToMeeting is strange in that it will work with USB headsets but will not work with USB pro audio interfaces. I am hoping to have multiple microphones mixed via an analog mixer with the line out of the mixer going into the microphone input or line in of the X7... I have yet to find any product that would enable this odd function.


----------



## razorpakk

Beautiful review, It made me realize I might as well sell my ZXR and awkward E12A setup and get the X7.


----------



## earfonia

pack21 said:


> Awesome review, thanks!!!
> 
> 
> So is X7 LE worst than X7 Standard?




Practically I don't really hear any difference between them. The headphone output probably very slightly more transparent on the LE, but at the level of very difficult to differentiate.

I haven't used the DSP mode much on the LE, will give a bit more observation today.


----------



## razorpakk

I think you could add the size of the X7 in your review as I'm having an hard time finding it online and I need to know if it fits under my monitor (which is where this product is quite likely to end up for many people)!
 Just found it, 9.47x10.69, didn't found width.
 Umh, pretty tall.


----------



## pack21

earfonia said:


> Practically I don't really hear any difference between them. The headphone output probably very slightly more transparent on the LE, but at the level of very difficult to differentiate.
> 
> 
> I haven't used the DSP mode much on the LE, will give a bit more observation today.



I appreciate that, as a friend will buy a X7 and i will able to have the LE if better.



I dont understand the lack of attention from the community on X7, there are gear with better sound, but the factor of all-in-one-box with a nice sound quality is something that worth every penny.
.... Among many things (for gaming, movies and music) i love on X7, it's fantastic, entertaining friends at home directly from my smartphone\Spotify and choose to stream every music i want via Bluetooth on my couch, without non additional effort.

But i have one X7, and i'm happy. 



razorpakk said:


> I think you could add the size of the X7 in your review as I'm having an hard time finding it online and I need to know if it fits under my monitor (which is where this product is quite likely to end up for many people)!
> Just found it, 9.47x10.69, didn't found width.
> *Umh, pretty tall.*



this


----------



## earfonia

cdsa35000 said:


> *Well done!*
> 
> *But you didn't explain why X7 LE in DSP mode is Lo-Fi Dynamics with overall 18dB higher Noiselevel/Crosstalk and higher Distortion than X7 standard?
> It should be easily fast distinguishable with that hell of a noise!*


 
  
 I haven't got any explanation from Creative on why SB X7 LE RMAA measurement doesn't look favorable in DSP mode.
 Today I gave a closer observation on the noise level, only on the headphone output, not line out, using DUNU DN-1000, playing silent track at rather loud listening level, 30% at Normal gain which is quite loud for DN-1000, switching between Direct Mode and DSP mode, I can only hear a soft hiss noise, and practically not much different between the Direct mode and DSP mode. Direct mode only slightly softer, and DSP mode hiss noise is practically still within acceptable limit, and not up to annoying level yet. And this is using sensitive IEM. Considering that SB X7 headphone output power is rather high at 1200 mW @ 32 ohms, this level of hiss noise, even on DSP mode, is acceptable. Using headphone, Audio-Technica M50, volume set at 50% (normal gain), playing silent track, practically I didn't hear any noise. So I can safely say that noise on headphone output is not an issue.
  
 Since Direct mode not only switch the DAC input, but also supposed to switch the ADC to go directly to USB streaming, I'm not sure if the increase of noise level shown on RMAA test in DSP mode is actually the increase of noise on the line output or the line input.
  
 When I receive update from Creative, I will post the update here.


----------



## earfonia

fleat said:


> Thank you for the very in depth review - truly outstanding work. Since purchasing my X7, it has become one of my all time favorite electronic purchases and this review seems to reflect a lot of the reasons why. Now I just need to deal with the pesky problem of selling all the devices it made useless..




Thanks!
You're right about that! :etysmile:  




alynx said:


> This review is flatout impressiv. Quite an achievement really. Got me interested in the x7. ^^






audiobear said:


> Outstanding review.  I didn't even care about the x7 but I read your review because it looked well done.  I flat out enjoyed reading it.  I am also quite impressed with the x7 now that you have laid out what it can do and how it peforms.
> 
> Thanks!






greggo said:


> Most comprehensive review I have ever read on any product!
> 
> Any owners out there able to see if this will work with GoToMeeting?  I am hoping that it somehow integrates with Mac core audio the same way a headset would.  GoToMeeting is strange in that it will work with USB headsets but will not work with USB pro audio interfaces. I am hoping to have multiple microphones mixed via an analog mixer with the line out of the mixer going into the microphone input or line in of the X7... I have yet to find any product that would enable this odd function.




Thanks guys!  Hope you enjoy the review!
I'm not using GoToMeeting, so not sure of the compatibility.




razorpakk said:


> I think you could add the size of the X7 in your review as I'm having an hard time finding it online and I need to know if it fits under my monitor (which is where this product is quite likely to end up for many people)!
> Just found it, 9.47x10.69, didn't found width.
> Umh, pretty tall.




Right! Forgot about it, thanks! I've updated the specs.
The unique size makes people wonder how much space it will take on the desk. We are using metric here in Singapore, so the number is more round number on cm.
Dimension:
Width : 15 cm
Height : 13 cm
Depth : 15.9 cm (including Binding Post terminal)




evillamer said:


> So how does this unit compare to Asus's Xonar Essence series?




Haven't tried ASUS Xonar Essence series.




pack21 said:


> I appreciate that, as a friend will buy a X7 and i will able to have the LE if better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Recently I saw other DAC, just USB DAC with headphone amplifier with no additional features, similar ingredient, Burr-Brown PCM1794 + TPA6120A2 for the headphone amplifier, selling at higher price. Considering that, SB X7 is very reasonably priced. And I'm glad Creative didn't throttle down the TPA6120A2 power output (max at 1.5 watt), but use it almost at it max.

In Direct Mode, the RMAA result of the X7 LE looks better on the frequency response graph, smoother curve of the roll-off on high frequency. Probably that explains the very slightly extra transparency I heard (very2 slightly).
But practically, I can safely say, to my ears they sound quite the same, the standard X7 and X7 LE.  On headphone output, the standard X7 is little quieter than the LE, so if you mostly use IEM, the standard X7 is actually a better choice.

FYI, my standard X7 sometime doesn't detect the 3.5mm headphone jack properly, but the X7 LE has no headphone jack detection problem so far. I guess this issue is specific only to my standard X7. I will send it to Creative soon for them to check.

So give and take, I would say get the LE only when you need the high power adapter for speaker output. Which actually we can buy similar wattage power adapter at cheaper price out there. But probably not the same quality.


----------



## evillamer

Seems that the Sound blaster X7 LE might be a better deal than Geek Pulse and Aune S16.


----------



## nicolo

@evillamer
  
 Exactly what i thought at first. But then people who purchased the Pulse are interested in 2 channel audio only.
 If Creative ever made a more audiophile spec X7 at a reasonable price, they will absolutely murder the competition.


----------



## earfonia

nicolo said:


> @evillamer
> 
> Exactly what i thought at first. But then people who purchased the Pulse are interested in 2 channel audio only.
> If Creative ever made a more audiophile spec X7 at a reasonable price, they will absolutely murder the competition.


 
  
 +1
 With solid aluminium chassis and more audiophile oriented feature, such as option for both analog and digital volume control, options for DAC low pass filter, build-in USB power filter, etc.
 Probably DSD support would be nice. For me not a must, but there are some DSD fans would love to have the feature.
  
 Beside the Sound Blaster series that in the past used to be targeted to gamers, and now moving toward all-in-one solution for everyone, it would be really nice if Creative would start a new series targeted to audiophile.


----------



## barid

Very nice review!  Great read and loaded with details.
  
 //This product is interesting to me, though not something I'll likely purchase.  In a previous lifetime I would have jumped all over it though. 
 //Nice to see a product like this on the market.


----------



## razorpakk

earfonia said:


> Right! Forgot about it, thanks! I've updated the specs.
> The unique size makes people wonder how much space it will take on the desk. We are using metric here in Singapore, so the number is more round number on cm.
> Dimension:
> Width : 15 cm
> ...


 
http://wireless-speakers.specout.com/l/1178/Creative-Sound-Blaster-X7
  
 Here the specs made me think it was much bigger. 24cm of height!
  
 Heppy is much smaller! I'll definitely get one tomorrow.


----------



## earfonia

razorpakk said:


> http://wireless-speakers.specout.com/l/1178/Creative-Sound-Blaster-X7
> 
> Here the specs made me think it was much bigger. 24cm of height!
> 
> Heppy is much smaller! I'll definitely get one tomorrow.


 
  
 Looks like they messed up the spec with other product...
  
 for example, quoted from the website:
  
*"Wired Connectivity*: The Sound Blaster X7 can receive audio from its 3.5mm (AUX),..."
 There is no 3.5mm AUX input... X7 only has 3.5mm mic input, which is different than RCA AUX / Line Input at the back.
  
 "USB Powered"
 X7 cannot be powered from USB.
  
 "Weighing in at 4.8 lbs, the Sound Blaster X7 is one of the *heaviest*portable wireless speakers."
 No way... X7 is actually surprisingly very light weight... I'm not sure what is the weight, from what I feel probably less than 1 kg.


----------



## razorpakk

I'm surprised I couldn't find the specs here, which is supposed to be the main website for the product.
  
http://www.soundblaster.com/x7/
  
 Oh well, everything is clear now


----------



## earfonia

razorpakk said:


> I'm surprised I couldn't find the specs here, which is supposed to be the main website for the product.
> 
> http://www.soundblaster.com/x7/
> 
> Oh well, everything is clear now


 
  
 Right, not even in user guide. They might have overlooked to mention the basic spec of X7 like dimension and weight.
 I will feedback to Creative. Let's see.


----------



## linxeye

@earfonia : would be interesting if you can test the Dolby decode part. I can't get the Dolby LED to light when playing Dolby Digital content on a 5.1 system. I'm using a Blu-ray and PowerDVD 14 and yes the audio Stream is Dolby Digital encoded. Yet the X7 doesn't seem to recognize it... Any idea how Dolby decode works ?
  
 Thanks !


----------



## cdsa35000

linxeye said:


> @earfonia : would be interesting if you can test the Dolby decode part. I can't get the Dolby LED to light when playing Dolby Digital content on a 5.1 system. I'm using a Blu-ray and PowerDVD 14 and yes the audio Stream is Dolby Digital encoded. Yet the X7 doesn't seem to recognize it... Any idea how Dolby decode works ?
> 
> Thanks !



Dolby Digital LED on the X7 will only light up when DD(Live)(5.1) is coming through the X7 Optical INPUT!

PC Dolby decoding sofware will decode it directly into PCM Audio Stream into USB Audio, hence bypass X7 built-in DD decoder.

----
And if you meant connecting X7 Optical/Toslink Output to another external 5.1 DD surround system/receiver's Optical Input, then you will need to set Windows Audio Device to X7 Optical Digital Output and the Advanced tab to Dolby Digital Live.


----------



## Spamateur

razorpakk said:


> http://wireless-speakers.specout.com/l/1178/Creative-Sound-Blaster-X7
> 
> Here the specs made me think it was much bigger. 24cm of height!
> 
> Heppy is much smaller! I'll definitely get one tomorrow.


 
 The 24cm of height probably includes the headphone stand, which you don't have to attach if you don't want. It is also removable. If you don't attach it the X7 is pretty compact, but large enough that it doesn't feel like a toy.


----------



## earfonia

cdsa35000 said:


> Dolby Digital LED on the X7 will only light up when DD(Live)(5.1) is coming through the X7 Optical INPUT!
> 
> PC Dolby decoding sofware will decode it directly into PCM Audio Stream into USB Audio, hence bypass X7 built-in DD decoder.
> 
> ...




Thanks!
You are right. I tried some Dolby demo clips from PC, so far not able to light up the Dolby indicator. Haven't tried the optical input for Dolby.


----------



## linxeye

So that means DD decode is available only on incoming optical streams, regardless of the output source (2.x/5.x/Analogue/Digital) ?
  
 BTW why on earth Creative doesn't provide DD/DTS encoder for the X7 ?
  
 Thanks !


----------



## earfonia

razorpakk said:


> I'm surprised I couldn't find the specs here, which is supposed to be the main website for the product.
> 
> http://www.soundblaster.com/x7/
> 
> Oh well, everything is clear now




Fyi, using simple kitchen scale, the X7 weighs less than 800 grams.


----------



## earfonia

linxeye said:


> So that means DD decode is available only on incoming optical streams, regardless of the output source (2.x/5.x/Analogue/Digital) ?
> 
> BTW why on earth Creative doesn't provide DD/DTS encoder for the X7 ?
> 
> Thanks !




Looks like that is the case. I will ask Creative to confirm.


----------



## conquerator2

Awesome review!
Hmm, so the PCM1793 chips handle the DSP mode while the more 'audiophile' PCM1794 handle direct stereo only? That would explain why I found the sound superior in direct mode and use the X7 as a DSP processor only for surround gaming.
No mention about that anywhere... Seems a bit deceptive to me but, whatever...

Also, how does one switch between the low/high gain modes and does that have any bearing on the optical input/output or only RCA/HP amp?

Thanks again for this awesome piece of work!


----------



## earfonia

conquerator2 said:


> Awesome review!
> Hmm, so the PCM1793 chips handle the DSP mode while the more 'audiophile' PCM1794 handle direct stereo only? That would explain why I found the sound superior in direct mode and use the X7 as a DSP processor only for surround gaming.
> No mention about that anywhere... Seems a bit deceptive to me but, whatever...
> 
> ...


 
  
 The 2x PCM1793 are only handling the surround channels: the rear left, rear right, center, and subwoofer (LFE) channel. 
 PCM1794 used in both Direct and DSP mode for the main stereo channels. Please check the 'Control Panel' section to understand how the signal is routed in stereo mode.
  
 Well, I did mention that in Direct mode sound quality is better and cleaner. The reason is, Direct mode bypass the DSP chip. The DSP chip will add its noise floor to the signal, as well as other signal processing (at least mixing). Therefore DSP mode is not bit perfect. As you can see on the RMAA test result, the result of the Direct mode is better. Not because of different DAC chip, but because it bypasses the DSP.
  
 The normal and high gain switch is only for the headphone amplifier, and not affecting the optical and line out signal.
 You can only switch the gain on the control panel, it is on the 'Speakers / Headphones' configuration tab, and ONLY SHOWN when there is headphone jack plugged into the headphone socket. When there is no headphone connected, the gain switch is not shown.
 Shown here, the first control panel screenshot:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/756102/creative-sound-blaster-x7-detailed-review-impressions#post_11347705


----------



## batttttt

thanks, really good review


----------



## 0MoUsE0

Wow ! Damn it !
 This is truly a very long and detailed review !
 It must have taken so much time to write it !
 Thanks for all your hard work !
 Excellent review !


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Earfonia, you are an absolute credit to this forum.


----------



## Schokolade bar

Off topic but what red Audio technica headphones are those in one of the pictures? It looks like they have an oyaide connector on one of the cups as well.


----------



## clientsiman

Thanks for the review


----------



## earfonia

batttttt said:


> thanks, really good review


 
  


0mouse0 said:


> Wow ! Damn it !
> This is truly a very long and detailed review !
> It must have taken so much time to write it !
> Thanks for all your hard work !
> Excellent review !


 
  


mad lust envy said:


> Earfonia, you are an absolute credit to this forum.


 
  


clientsiman said:


> Thanks for the review


 
  
 Thanks guys!  My pleasure!
 When I tried to use SB X7 for the first time, I did struggle a bit to understand how it works. So along the way, I compiled what I've learned from it, and finally wrote the review.
  
  


schokolade bar said:


> Off topic but what red Audio technica headphones are those in one of the pictures? It looks like they have an oyaide connector on one of the cups as well.


 
  
 The one with Oyaide connector is Audio-Technica MSR7LTD. The cable is DIY cable, I made using microphone cable, LyxPro starquad cable.
 During expo, I tried some Creative headphones, the Aurvana Gold and Aurvana Live!2, more or less they are warm sounding headphones, more like Audio-Technica M50 type of signature. I guess they would match SB X7 pretty well.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I was kind of hoping it wasn't a leaner sounding amp. Ah well. I tend to go for warm headphones, so the X7 should be fine in my hands.


----------



## earfonia

mad lust envy said:


> I was kind of hoping it wasn't a leaner sounding amp. Ah well. I tend to go for warm headphones, so the X7 should be fine in my hands.


 
  
 The amp signature can be tweaked by op-amp rolling. With stock op-amp, I won't say the bass and mids are lean, but the transparency and clarity are more prominent. Bass and mids are comparable to ifi micro iCAN, which is good. And SB X7 bass is a little bit punchier than iCAN.
 Warm headphones match really well with the stock op-amps. I really enjoyed X7 with Audio-Technica M50 and Philips Fidelio X1. The headphone output, to me, sounds better than ifi micro iDSD headphone output. Not as dry, and sounds closer to the micro iCAN.
 If you need more bass and thicker mids, OPA827 is recommended to replace the LME49710.


----------



## Evshrug

Hey Earfonia,
I also thoroughly enjoyed your review! Publishing data measurements is a bit beyond my expertise and spare time, but I know many will value your contribution. Though I have my own X7 and tested it in many ways, I still feel I learned from your review. This is also a good starting point for me for OpAmp rolling. I'm glad I'm not the only one to come to positive conclusions on the X7's value in sound and features!

As a gamer, I'd just like to add that SBX Surround really is one of the best headphone surround implimentations. I already preferred SBX on standard/entry-level gamer DSP products, but things reach a whole other level when combined with a very good DAC and Amp... At some point, I highly recommend that you treat yourself to one of the recent Star Wars movies or a bigger-budget scary movie, or even an adventure movie; it takes the movie beyond the screen and puts you in the environment on-screen. Also, Smart volume and dialogue plus help me enjoy movies more politely to my roommate and increase my enjoyment. Obviously this is all fun and helpful for gaming too, but try a headphone surround movie night some time 

Speaking of gaming, I think Scout mode is mid/treble emphasis as you say, but also includes a degree of volume compression so that quiet sounds are a little more distinct too... Would you agree?


----------



## earfonia

evshrug said:


> Hey Earfonia,
> I also thoroughly enjoyed your review! Publishing data measurements is a bit beyond my expertise and spare time, but I know many will value your contribution. Though I have my own X7 and tested it in many ways, I still feel I learned from your review. This is also a good starting point for me for OpAmp rolling. I'm glad I'm not the only one to come to positive conclusions on the X7's value in sound and features!
> 
> As a gamer, I'd just like to add that SBX Surround really is one of the best headphone surround implimentations. I already preferred SBX on standard/entry-level gamer DSP products, but things reach a whole other level when combined with a very good DAC and Amp... At some point, I highly recommend that you treat yourself to one of the recent Star Wars movies or a bigger-budget scary movie, or even an adventure movie; it takes the movie beyond the screen and puts you in the environment on-screen. Also, Smart volume and dialogue plus help me enjoy movies more politely to my roommate and increase my enjoyment. Obviously this is all fun and helpful for gaming too, but try a headphone surround movie night some time
> ...


 
  
 Thanks Evshrug!
  
 I'm not a gamer, so your impression from gaming perspective is most welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I will give a try on the SBX surround later. Haven't used it much.  Yes, the sound effects for movie are really useful.
  
 Yea, probably there is some compression as well on Scout mode, to boost loudness of certain frequency for extra clarity.
  
 Just read some useful 1 star review on Amazon for SB X7, someone mentioned that the high power 144 watts adapter is more noisy that the standard one, which could explain why RMAA test of the X7 LE showing higher level of noise.  I haven't tested the X7 LE using standard power adapter, to check the noise level. I will try later.  Anyway, I'm not sure what he experienced was humming noise that could be caused by ground loop, or hiss noise that caused by noisy power adapter.
  
 Also understand his complain on the subwoofer channel. From what I know so far, for audio format, there are only either 2.0 or 5.1. So in 2.0 mode, or Stereo mode, the subwoofer channel simply doesn't exist from the source, therefore subwoofer output is empty. I do agree with him, beside Stereo and 5.1, it would be very useful to have simulated 2.1 mode. Where SB X7 simulates the subwoofer channel from the stereo channels. Or simply redirected the bass enhancement from SBX to the subwoofer channel. I will put it in my suggestions list.


----------



## earfonia

Just did a quick RMAA test on SB X7 LE using the standard 70 W power adapter, same result. So the higher noise on DSP mode is not caused by the 144W power adapter.
 Quite puzzling... I haven't got any feedback yet from Creative on this. On the headphone output, the difference level of noise is not obvious between Direct and DSP mode, but the measurement result doesn't look very good on X7 LE DSP mode.
  
  
  
Sound Blaster X7 LE, Direct Mode vs. DSP. Standard 70 Watts power adapter. 

  
Summary 
*Test**[MME] Sound Blaster X7 LE - Direct - Out98-In50 - 24-192**[MME] Sound Blaster X7 LE - DSP - Out98-In50 - 24-192**Frequency response (from 40 Hz to 15 kHz), dB:*​-0.12, -0.24​+0.28, -0.32​*Noise level, dB (A):*​-117.3​-88.6​*Dynamic range, dB (A):*​117.6​88.8​*THD, %:*​0.0048​0.0028​*IMD + Noise, %:*​0.0057​0.0086​*Stereo crosstalk, dB:*​-113.9​-86.9​
 
  
Frequency response 
  
  
  
Noise level


----------



## Evshrug

Right, a digital crossover. I'm Surprised to hear that it doesn't have that! I haven't tried using the 5.1 speaker setup either, kinda weird to think that you would need a splitter (or a specially designed center speaker) to route the sub and center channels to their respective speakers.


----------



## Evshrug

Been talking to creative, they're sending me a review sample LE too (for most people I'd reccommend the value of the regular X7, unless the LE status, color, and headphone output impedance matter to you). If it doesn't require a special soundcard or expensive software, maybe you can pm me how to do a quick RMAA test on my unit?


----------



## Spamateur

evshrug said:


> Been talking to creative, they're sending me a review sample LE too (for most people I'd reccommend the value of the regular X7, unless the LE status, color, and headphone output impedance matter to you). If it doesn't require a special soundcard or expensive software, maybe you can pm me how to do a quick RMAA test on my unit?


 
 Looking forward to this comparison, Evshrug. Your excellent initial review of the X7 is what drove me to buy one for my battlestation.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That bass dip and treble rise on the DSP mode is disconcerting. Of course, I'd only use DSP mode for SBX Surround use for gaming/movies, so it's probably a good thing, since DSPs tend to smooth out the sound a bit.


----------



## Evshrug

spamateur said:


> Looking forward to this comparison, Evshrug. Your excellent initial review of the X7 is what drove me to buy one for my battlestation.



Thanks! I'd just add that I'm glad/relieved that another reviewer has weighed-in in a comprehensive manner and added data that isn't my specialty. More reviews = more perspectives = better community understanding.



mad lust envy said:


> That bass dip and treble rise on the DSP mode is disconcerting. Of course, I'd only use DSP mode for SBX Surround use for gaming/movies, so it's probably a good thing, since DSPs tend to smooth out the sound a bit.



What, you mean this chart?


The rises and falls, within human rearing ranges, are less than half a decibel. Very VERY minor, and if it bugs you that much you can make an EQ adjustment in the opposite direction at I believe 8kHz. Still much better than the Mixamp.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Oh, shoot, I didn't even realize it was half decibel increments.


----------



## earfonia

mad lust envy said:


> Oh, shoot, I didn't even realize it was half decibel increments.




Using headphones, I won't guess there is half dB increment, frankly i don't hear the half dB increment on the 8 kHz. This is strange, as 8 kHz increment should make the DSP mode sounds brighter than the Direct mode, but in fact, it is not. The Direct mode even sounds more transparent than DSP mode.

Please take note that DSP mode affects both line output and line input. So it is possible that the half dB rise was from the line input.


----------



## earfonia

evshrug said:


> Thanks! I'd just add that I'm glad/relieved that another reviewer has weighed-in in a comprehensive manner and added data that isn't my specialty. More reviews = more perspectives = better community understanding.


 

  





 You're right! The more objective perspective and impressions the better. I also learnt from your review and some Amazon reviews.


----------



## agrosash

earfonia, this has got to be the best audio review i've read so far. awesome, awesome stuff. learned a lot about my x7


----------



## earfonia

agrosash said:


> earfonia, this has got to be the best audio review i've read so far. awesome, awesome stuff. learned a lot about my x7




Thanks!
I'm glad the review has been useful for the community.


----------



## evillamer

Just to ask, are you a journalist or writer? Your review is really very good, especially coming from a Singaporean.


----------



## arcwindz

Thank you so much for the review!
The sound blaster E lineup doesn't really get much attention from the audiophile community which make a good decent review quite a rarity.


----------



## earfonia

evillamer said:


> Just to ask, are you a journalist or writer? Your review is really very good, especially coming from a Singaporean.


 
  
 Far from it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 I'm a telecommunication engineer, dealing with local telco fiber optic infrastructure.
  
 Audio and writing reviews for audio equipment is purely hobby. My EE background is not really used in my job, and I don't want to waste it. Better to use them for the benefit of the community.
  
  


arcwindz said:


> Thank you so much for the review!
> The sound blaster E lineup doesn't really get much attention from the audiophile community which make a good decent review quite a rarity.


 
  
 You're welcome!
 Right. I have E5 for portable use. Bought especially for the line input, so I can do simple RMAA test when not at home. I would say E5 is a useful Swiss army knife of audio, but don't expect the audio quality of X7, especially the headphone output. SB X7 headphone output, though using the same headphone amp chip, but implementation of the TPA6120A2 on X7 is way better than on the battery powered E5. Mainly due to the different power supply.


----------



## agrosash

Again, thanks for doing this. So here's a Q: when I use "Direct Mode" with my headphones, the mic array should still be able to record my voice? It doesn't do that and I wasn't sure what to make of it. Also, do you think I could damage my UE18 Pro with the high gain setting? I don't know much about audio physics and would rather know if I need to be super careful not to activate it or not


----------



## earfonia

agrosash said:


> Again, thanks for doing this. So here's a Q: when I use "Direct Mode" with my headphones, the mic array should still be able to record my voice? It doesn't do that and I wasn't sure what to make of it. Also, do you think I could damage my UE18 Pro with the high gain setting? I don't know much about audio physics and would rather know if I need to be super careful not to activate it or not


 
  
 Yes, I tried, the recording channels seem disabled on Direct mode. So, cannot use direct mode to use the mic array.
  
 At high gain, around 6 Vrms max output, the headphone output will potentially blow your IEM if you're not careful. I'm not familiar with UE18 Pro, but I will stick to normal gain for IEM.


----------



## razorpakk

The on/off button feels a bit flimsy, besides that I'm quite happy. Will try with HD700 as soon as they arrive from amazon.


----------



## earfonia

razorpakk said:


> The on/off button feels a bit flimsy, besides that I'm quite happy. Will try with HD700 as soon as they arrive from amazon.


 
  
 I prefer to use OPA827 for my HD800. You can get them ready to use from BrownDog.


----------



## Spamateur

razorpakk said:


> The on/off button feels a bit flimsy, besides that I'm quite happy. Will try with HD700 as soon as they arrive from amazon.


 
 I used the X7 with the HD700 for a few weeks before I returned the HD700. The X7 powered it well on low gain at a volume of about 30/100.


----------



## Tostitostelli

I have to get myself a X7, but probably wont. Sure looks sweet though.


----------



## earfonia

agrosash said:


> Again, thanks for doing this. So here's a Q: when I use "Direct Mode" with my headphones, the mic array should still be able to record my voice? It doesn't do that and I wasn't sure what to make of it.




I remember now, Direct mode is exclusive for direct connection of both line output and line input to USB. So in Direct mode, only recording through line input is possible. 
To use mic array must be in DSP mode.


----------



## agrosash

earfonia said:


> I remember now, Direct mode is exclusive for direct connection of both line output and line input to USB. So in Direct mode, only recording through line input is possible.
> To use mic array must be in DSP mode.


 

 Thanks earfonia! That makes it clear


----------



## khtse

Just want to post it here as I saw someone asking earlier and it took me quite some time to figure this out:
  
 For PC gaming with SBX Pro Studio Surround using headphones:
  
 (1) Disable "Direct Mode" and enable "Surround". 
 (2) Set speakers configuration to 5.1. It doesn't matter you whether you set it in Windows' control panel or in Creative's SBX Pro Studio, they will cause each other to change.
 (3) Plug in your headphones. This will automatically change the headphones/speakers setting in SBX Pro Studio to "Headphones" - but Windows' setting will still stay at 5.1 (there is no headphone setting in Windows).
 (4) Go into the game, set it to surround sound or 5.1 if there is such in-game setting. 
  
 Steps 2 and 3 are crucial. I've tried setting speakers configuration to 2.0/2.1 before plugging in my headphones, with rest of the settings unchanged and as described above, the sound positioning is noticeably worse. I suppose the SBX Pro surround feature does take advantage of all 5 + 1 channels and maps all of them to the headphones. 
  
 You can still change the speaker settings in control panel to 5.1 after plugging in the headphones, but that will cause the speaker settings in SBX Pro Studio to change to 5.1 (instead of headphones) as well. To go back to headphones mode, you have to manually change it in SBX Pro Studio, or unplug and then plug-in again your headphones...
  
 I have to say, once the surround is set up correctly, the sound positioning is really awesome. I was playing Battlefield 4 last night and can easily hear where all the helicopters and jets were, and where the tanks or snipers were shooting me from... awesome stuff.


----------



## Spamateur

khtse said:


> Just want to post it here as I saw someone asking earlier and it took me quite some time to figure this out:
> 
> For PC gaming with SBX Pro Studio Surround using headphones:
> 
> ...


 
 Very helpful. Out of curiosity, which cans did you have the X7 powering?


----------



## earfonia

khtse said:


> Just want to post it here as I saw someone asking earlier and it took me quite some time to figure this out:
> 
> For PC gaming with SBX Pro Studio Surround using headphones:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the tips!


----------



## khtse

spamateur said:


> Very helpful. Out of curiosity, which cans did you have the X7 powering?


 
  
 I use mainly 2 pair of headphones, Sennheiser PXC 450 (noise-cancelling headphones) and HD 700. The PXC 450 is mostly for office use (closed-back and noise-cancelling are handy features), and I just bought the HD 700 very recently. Still getting use to the HD 700 (sounds significantly better than the PXC 450 even right out of the box), and the X7 seems to power it pretty well on low gain setting. But both the HD700 and the X7 are still new to me, and I'm probably still in honeymoon period. I will post more in a month or two after I have used them extensively.


----------



## khtse

khtse said:


> Just want to post it here as I saw someone asking earlier and it took me quite some time to figure this out:
> 
> For PC gaming with SBX Pro Studio Surround using headphones:
> 
> ...


 
  
 One quirk with Creative's software is that speaker settings don't get saved to Profile. Consequently, instead of saving 2 profiles separately with 2.0 and 5.1 speakers (while I really only have stereo speakers), I have to repeat the above steps all the time. Furthermore, speaker position calibration gets carried over to headphones, which can be rather annoying if you happen to rely on it to compensate you asymmetric speaker placement like me.
  
 If anyone has any contact at Creative to whom I can write some suggestions (some minor changes to improve the functionality of the SBX Studio Pro software), please PM me. Writing them through the usual customer service channel probably wouldn't go anywhere.


----------



## LucasCL

Hey guys,
  
 here's a video based on our thoughts and ideas behind the Sound Blaster X7. Do take a look!


----------



## pack21

lucascl said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> here's a video based on our thoughts and ideas behind the Sound Blaster X7. Do take a look!




X7 failure on consoles audio chat and this goes against the original idea of ​​the creative....and us gamers.

Why Creative dont make a partnership with Sony to have audio chat on PS4?


----------



## Spamateur

Random question: anyone else get a bit of a weird short distorted noise in the right channel of headphones when changing tracks? Or, if I have foobar2000 open and it is playing and I close the application entirely or hit the "stop" button, I get the same right channel brief noise. Sounds like a brief quiet burst of EMI.


----------



## razorpakk

earfonia said:


> I prefer to use OPA827 for my HD800. You can get them ready to use from BrownDog.


 
 Is this fine? 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OP-AMP-PRECISION-22MHZ-28V-US-MSOP-8-Part-TEXAS-INSTRUMENTS-OPA827AIDGKT-/271444904742?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f33608b26
  
 (never played with Op-Amps, so i don't know if I have to lookout for fake ones or other "hidden" specifications)


----------



## earfonia

razorpakk said:


> Is this fine?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OP-AMP-PRECISION-22MHZ-28V-US-MSOP-8-Part-TEXAS-INSTRUMENTS-OPA827AIDGKT-/271444904742?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f33608b26
> 
> (never played with Op-Amps, so i don't know if I have to lookout for fake ones or other "hidden" specifications)


 
  
 A bit expensive, I bought from Element14 / Farnell for only around $7 each. But you need adapter from SOIC8 to DIP8. If you are not used with soldering the SOIC8 to DIP8 adapter, I suggest you buy from BrownDog, already soldered to the adapter. Ready to use.
  
  


spamateur said:


> Random question: anyone else get a bit of a weird short distorted noise in the right channel of headphones when changing tracks? Or, if I have foobar2000 open and it is playing and I close the application entirely or hit the "stop" button, I get the same right channel brief noise. Sounds like a brief quiet burst of EMI.


 
  
 I didn't experience that on both standard and limited edition X7.
  
  


lucascl said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> here's a video based on our thoughts and ideas behind the Sound Blaster X7. Do take a look!




  
 Thanks Lucas!
 Could you kindly help to answer some questions we have here from the members?
  
 1. Is it confirm that Dolby Digital can only be used from SPDIF optical input, and not from USB ?  If it can be used from USB, any suggestion on what player to use? So far we all fail to turn ON the Dolby Digital through USB.
  
 2. Why on 2.0 / 2.1 speaker setting, we cannot enable the 'Bass Management' to enable the subwoofer channel for 2.1 setup?
  
 3. Any idea why Sound Blaster X7 LE has higher noise floor on DSP mode than the standard X7 ?
  
 4. Any idea why speaker position calibration gets carried over to headphones?
  
 Thank you!


----------



## soulerjk

khtse said:


> Just want to post it here as I saw someone asking earlier and it took me quite some time to figure this out:
> 
> For PC gaming with SBX Pro Studio Surround using headphones:
> 
> ...


 
  
  


khtse said:


> One quirk with Creative's software is that speaker settings don't get saved to Profile. Consequently, instead of saving 2 profiles separately with 2.0 and 5.1 speakers (while I really only have stereo speakers), I have to repeat the above steps all the time. Furthermore, speaker position calibration gets carried over to headphones, which can be rather annoying if you happen to rely on it to compensate you asymmetric speaker placement like me.
> 
> If anyone has any contact at Creative to whom I can write some suggestions (some minor changes to improve the functionality of the SBX Studio Pro software), please PM me. Writing them through the usual customer service channel probably wouldn't go anywhere.


 
  
 Thanks for the tips. gonna try it later! 

 and thanks earfonia for the very detailed review!


----------



## Evshrug

earfonia said:


> A bit expensive, I bought from Element14 / Farnell for only around $7 each. But you need adapter from SOIC8 to DIP8. If you are not used with soldering the SOIC8 to DIP8 adapter, I suggest you buy from BrownDog, already soldered to the adapter. Ready to use.
> *--Thanks again for OpAmp tips, I didn't know where to start. Hope to get around to it one day!*
> 
> *in reply to left channel distortion*
> ...



*--Just wanted to point out I also noticed the 2.1 setting, not sure how to wire that (3.5mm->RCA cable, plug in one of the channels to the sub? In which case how do you do 5.1??), but I fully intend to play around with that some day.*





pack21 said:


> X7 failure on consoles audio chat and this goes against the original idea of ​​the creative....and us gamers.
> Why Creative dont make a partnership with Sony to have audio chat on PS4?



While I agree that enabling the mic for console use would complete the package, to say the X7 fails because of one feature discounts everything else the X7 achieves. Adding a mic and routing chat is the easiest thing to workaround (particularly on PS4), with all the other console DSPs like the Mixamp there is _no possible way_ to upgrade the DAC in your audio chain.


----------



## earfonia

evshrug said:


> *--Just wanted to point out I also noticed the 2.1 setting, not sure how to wire that (3.5mm->RCA cable, plug in one of the channels to the sub? In which case how do you do 5.1??), but I fully intend to play around with that some day.*




Probably not very common setup, as 2.1 PC speakers usually has its own wiring for the sub, and doesn't require sub woofer channel.

But for those who want to use separate active sub woofer with the main stereo speakers, would benefit if the sub woofer channel can be enabled on the 2.0/2.1 setup.


----------



## deanorthk

two more months before I can buy one.. my xonar U7 is on sell now.
 The external form of the X7 is for me the more important thing. plus I can connect my PS4 and PS3 (not together, but still), my PC, drive my sein HD650 and output to my woo audio 6SE for my PS1000.
 Plus I don't lose the surround headphone for gaming.
 I can't ask for more, as I don't play online, mics is of no importance for me.
 I can't wait


----------



## arcwindz

I just don't know how to get this thing (T.T). The distributor for creative in indonesia seems to be dead...
And importing would make this cost so much more.


----------



## deanorthk

Same here arcwindz, those got a 33% VAT here...deadly


----------



## cdsa35000

evshrug said:


> *--Just wanted to point out I also noticed the 2.1 setting, not sure how to wire that (3.5mm->RCA cable, plug in one of the channels to the sub? In which case how do you do 5.1??), but I fully intend to play around with that some day.*
> While I agree that enabling the mic for console use would complete the package, to say the X7 fails because of one feature discounts everything else the X7 achieves. Adding a mic and routing chat is the easiest thing to workaround (particularly on PS4), with all the other console DSPs like the Mixamp there is _no possible way_ to upgrade the DAC in your audio chain.







earfonia said:


> Probably not very common setup, as 2.1 PC speakers usually has its own wiring for the sub, and doesn't require sub woofer channel.
> 
> But for those who want to use separate active sub woofer with the main stereo speakers, would benefit if the sub woofer channel can be enabled on the 2.0/2.1 setup.




L/R RCA goes into subwoofer, the subwoofer hi-filter pass the L/R to (satellite) speakers out:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/pc-speaker-2.1-channel-subwoofer,2835-6.html


----------



## Evshrug

Blech!
Maybe that's good with very efficient speakers, but if I was using my Polk M40 bookshelves that way I would bi-amp the speakers from the sub AND the X7 speaker taps, the X7 has a better amp than what came in my $100 polk subwoofer with an output setup like that. X7 speaker taps --> M40, X7 RCA--> subwoofer --> M40.

Hmm, now that's got me thinking...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I was under the assumption that you don't actually need to have a 2.1 option due to subs automatically firing once the frequencies on the source go into the sub range. So you don't need anything above 2.0 on the source side. I have a soundbar, and the separate sub turns on once it hits a certain low frequency. I don't need to enable the .1 whatsoever.


----------



## Evshrug

Yeah, for computer speakers there's a crossover in the sub. I didn't even write about it in my review because I didn't anticipate it being a problem, but I forgot how many 2.1 systems have amps for passive speakers... And that's got me beard scratching about bi-amping.


----------



## hi2chris

Hoping i can get some guidance, I am looking to buy some speakers(stereo) to use with the X7 when i receive it. So I undertand I should be looking for a passive set but when ever i search for some all i get is the big ones used in concerts and the like nothing you would put in your home. Could someone point me to a decent model or the proper wording I should be searching for in google?
  
 I have a very cheap soundbar at the moment which it will be replacing. Will be used primarily for tv and music. Thank you


----------



## earfonia

cdsa35000 said:


> L/R RCA goes into subwoofer, the subwoofer hi-filter pass the L/R to (satellite) speakers out:
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/pc-speaker-2.1-channel-subwoofer,2835-6.html


 
  
 Yes, that's another common setup, using the bass management of the subwoofer. Thanks!
  
 I just think it would be nice if bass management of SB X7 can be enabled, so the main stereo speakers can be connected directly to SB X7 speaker output to simplify wiring, and the subwoofer connected to the subwoofer output channel of SB X7. This is just to simplify wiring, and to use the SB X7 control panel for bass management. I think this option should be better listed as improvement. I've edited first page, move this enable bass management from cons to suggestion for improvement.


----------



## earfonia

hi2chris said:


> Hoping i can get some guidance, I am looking to buy some speakers(stereo) to use with the X7 when i receive it. So I undertand I should be looking for a passive set but when ever i search for some all i get is the big ones used in concerts and the like nothing you would put in your home. Could someone point me to a decent model or the proper wording I should be searching for in google?
> 
> I have a very cheap soundbar at the moment which it will be replacing. Will be used primarily for tv and music. Thank you


 
  
 I heard from my friend, this model of Pioneer speaker is highly recommended: Pioneer SP-BS22-LR
 http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-SP-BS22-LR-Designed-Bookshelf-Loudspeakers/dp/B008NCD2LG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1425522844&sr=8-1&keywords=Pioneer+speaker
  
 I haven't tried it, but you could probably gauge how it sounds from the Amazon reviews.
 For speaker use, I recommend to use the high power 144 Watts power adapter, sound quality does improve with higher capacity power adapter.


----------



## razorpakk

I might be saying something silly:  Can i use a jack to jack from the headphone out to the mic in to record the hp out? 
 I want to add some science to the op amp rolling.


----------



## pack21

I no longer have my lover X7 ..... I bought today the X7 LTD.

I hope later have some memory to compare then. : D


----------



## earfonia

razorpakk said:


> I might be saying something silly:  Can i use a jack to jack from the headphone out to the mic in to record the hp out?
> I want to add some science to the op amp rolling.


 
  
 No. The mic input is mono and the HP out is stereo. The mic input has 5 volt phantom power that will distort the headphone output, and the mic pre amp is not very good in sound quality, rather noisy.
 Use the line input (RCA pair) to record the headphone output.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

razorpakk said:


> I might be saying something silly:  Can i use a jack to jack from the headphone out to the mic in to record the hp out?
> I want to add some science to the op amp rolling.


 
 You can do that with stuff like Bandicam -- that is, unless you *only* want the audio.


----------



## razorpakk

thatbeatsguy said:


> You can do that with stuff like Bandicam -- that is, unless you *only* want the audio.


 
 I think Earfonia solution wil be perfect, I just want to find out how different the op-amps sound (mostly for curiosity), so I will generate two files and do some listening comparison through the speaker output.
  
 I think I would bypass the opamp using Bandicam.


----------



## earfonia

razorpakk said:


> I think Earfonia solution wil be perfect, I just want to find out how different the op-amps sound (mostly for curiosity), so I will generate two files and do some listening comparison through the speaker output.
> 
> I think I would bypass the opamp using Bandicam.


 
  
 For more accurate result, you should you line output recorded by line input. Don't use headphone output, since headphone output is designed to drive 600 ohm or less load. Also headphone output has it's own amplifier, so another coloration by the headphone amplifier.


----------



## razorpakk

earfonia said:


> For more accurate result, you should you line output recorded by line input. Don't use headphone output, since headphone output is designed to drive 600 ohm or less load. Also headphone output has it's own amplifier, so another coloration by the headphone amplifier.


 
 But that's exactly what I want, to measure the difference in opamps through the hp out.


----------



## earfonia

razorpakk said:


> But that's exactly what I want, to measure the difference in opamps through the hp out.




I see. In that case you should insert like 600 ohm resistors to simulate the load for the headphone amplifier.


----------



## LucasCL

earfonia said:


> A bit expensive, I bought from Element14 / Farnell for only around $7 each. But you need adapter from SOIC8 to DIP8. If you are not used with soldering the SOIC8 to DIP8 adapter, I suggest you buy from BrownDog, already soldered to the adapter. Ready to use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey there,
  
 1. Yes, the Dolby Digital is only an optical input.
  
 2. The 2.0/2.1 speaker option is actually meant for 2.0 speakers with its own built in subwoofer which derive the signal from the L/R stereo signal. If you would want to use a dedicated subwoofer, you will have to use 3.1 setup onward to enable bass management. We have a more detailed explanation in our FAQ PDF which you can find it here: http://bit.ly/1KEfe7u
  
 3. You might want to bring in your Sound Blaster X7 LE unit for us to investigate on this matter.
  
 4. I'm still confirming this point with the team but i believe this is the same behaviour we have on the Sound Blaster Z-series sound card.
  
 Hope this helps!
  
 Lucas


----------



## earfonia

lucascl said:


> Hey there,
> 
> 1. Yes, the Dolby Digital is only an optical input.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi Lucas, got it, thanks!


----------



## Sam21

so @ 32 ohm, it outputs 1200 mW.
  
 How about :
  
 @ 50
 @ 300
 @ 600 
  
  ?
 is the amp section a class A amplifier ?
  
 is the amp on X7 better than Asgard 2 or Audio GD -15 ?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Pretty certain it's been posted that 600ohm was in the 70mw range. Not exactly high powered, and I'd recommend something a bit beefier for high impedance headphones, where voltage swings may severly bottleneck those headphones out of the X7. IIRC the T1 or HD800 have voltage swings where the impedance spikes up to around 1000ohm. The X7 isn't prepared to handle such spikes all that well, just based on those numbers. Should be fine for everything else other than really current hungry planars like the HE-4/HE-6 (which are said to like stuff over 2watt at 50ohm). For those, you would use a speaker tap cable for them, and attach them to the X7's speaker output. Earfonia stated that it's a bit bright from the speaker taps, though OP amp rolling may help.

The amp power specs are more in like with entry desktop amps like the Fiio E9 and Schiit Magni. Magni powered at low impedance, weaker E9-like power at high impedance.

edit: about 60% down in the 'Headphne Output' section:



> SB X7 Standard Edition
> Measured Output Impedance: 2.11
> Normal Gain Maximum output voltage at 600 ohm load: 2.08 Vrms
> High Gain Maximum output voltage at 600 ohm load: 6.52 Vrms
> ...


----------



## Sam21

I was contemplating to get either X7 or Audio GD NFB-15, since X7 isn't a strong enough amp, I guess I have to buy both.... I can just use the Optical out from X7 and feed it to my Audio GD NFB 15's optical in or my Bifrost Uber's...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

It's strong enough for basically everything but 600ohm... which should do well with, aside from odd ones with voltage swings.


----------



## Sam21

All we gamers need is a basic/cheap decoder with dolby headphone DSP and an optical out....it would be better that way than cram everything in a tiny box....


----------



## earfonia

sam21 said:


> so @ 32 ohm, it outputs 1200 mW.
> 
> How about :
> 
> ...


 
  
 You can check measurement section for it:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/756102/creative-sound-blaster-x7-detailed-review-impressions#post_11347706
  
 Not sure if it is class A, they never mentioned. Probably not. My Yulong DA8, 1 watt class A, generate more heat than X7, so most probably it is not class A. But sound quality is good, pretty close to ifi micro iCAN that is claimed to be class A.
 I haven't tried Asgard 2 or AGD-15, so cannot compare.  I have no issue with X7 sound quality, headphone output sounds very good. But for HD800 and T1, I prefer to replace the op-amp to OPA827.
  
 While writing this reply, I'm listening to Beyerdynamic T1 (600 ohm) driven by SB X7.  No power issue. SB X7 can drive 600 ohm T1 to a pretty loud level that is no longer recommended for hearing safety (common pop recording). For common recording, my listening level using T1 is around 60%-70% with high gain. Only for Chesky binaural recording I need to max the volume to 100% for normal listening volume, since those albums has higher dynamic range and in average has lower RMS volume than other modern recording.  So if you're going to use X7 mostly for Chesky binaural recording, you want to get headphone amp with higher voltage swing.  HD800 is only 300 ohm, easier to drive than T1.  SB X7 also powerful enough to drive my orthodynamic HE5-LE. No power issue, but I prefer warmer sound signature for HE5-LE.
  
 What headphone you plan to use with X7 ?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I wasn't arguing the T1 and H800 driven loudly. Driving loud =/= driven well. The aera of voltage swings seems to be centered in the bass area, and as such, the bass will be lacking in juice and authority compared to a better equipped amp. At least that's how lack of power has been described to me for those headphones. A loss in dynamics and energy.

Hell, my very weak Mixamp 5.8 can drive 600ohm headphones to ear piercing volumes.


----------



## earfonia

mad lust envy said:


> I wasn't arguing the T1 and H800 driven loudly. Driving loud =/= driven well. The aera of voltage swings seems to be centered in the bass area, and as such, the bass will be lacking in juice and authority compared to a better equipped amp. At least that's how lack of power has been described to me for those headphones. A loss in dynamics and energy.
> 
> Hell, my very weak Mixamp 5.8 can drive 600ohm headphones to ear piercing volumes.


 
  
 Agree, loud doesn't mean well driven. I would say, aside to the default sound signature which is clear transparent, X7 can drive T1 quite well. At least for the category of one box solution at this price range, the headphone output is very good. But due to the nature of T1 and HD800 that lean to the bright side of natural, I prefer warmer sounding amp for them. So it is more on the sound signature matching. Driving capability of the X7 headphone output is good. For warmer sounding headphone, I believe X7 will match them well.


----------



## hi2chris

earfonia said:


> I heard from my friend, this model of Pioneer speaker is highly recommended: Pioneer SP-BS22-LR
> http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-SP-BS22-LR-Designed-Bookshelf-Loudspeakers/dp/B008NCD2LG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1425522844&sr=8-1&keywords=Pioneer+speaker
> 
> I haven't tried it, but you could probably gauge how it sounds from the Amazon reviews.
> For speaker use, I recommend to use the high power 144 Watts power adapter, sound quality does improve with higher capacity power adapter.


 
 Thank you for the recommendation Earfonia, These speakers have same incredibly positive reviews and fit my need perfectly.
 Since i am not in dire need may wait till they pop up on sale at a local resaler here in Australia, 70$ postage is a killer and the now incredibly weak australian dollar. oh how i miss they days of 1.1/1 (now we are at .76/1)


----------



## conquerator2

How do you switch gain on the X7?


----------



## Deckardk

hi2chris said:


> Thank you for the recommendation Earfonia, These speakers have same incredibly positive reviews and fit my need perfectly.
> Since i am not in dire need may wait till they pop up on sale at a local resaler here in Australia, 70$ postage is a killer and the now incredibly weak australian dollar. oh how i miss they days of 1.1/1 (now we are at .76/1)




Where abouts in AU? Looking at traveling there in April.


----------



## Evshrug

conquerator2 said:


> How do you switch gain on the X7?



Should be in the control panel settings... Can't screen shot it right now.


----------



## earfonia

conquerator2 said:


> How do you switch gain on the X7?




Here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/756102/creative-sound-blaster-x7-detailed-review-impressions#post_11347705


----------



## conquerator2

earfonia said:


> Here:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/756102/creative-sound-blaster-x7-detailed-review-impressions#post_11347705




Thanks. It only affects the headphone out, it seems. 
As without headphones connected, you cannot change it.


----------



## earfonia

conquerator2 said:


> Thanks. It only affects the headphone out, it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's right! Only for headphones. And only shown when headphone connected.


----------



## Inoo

How big is the *difference *in between *Creative Sound Blaster X7 *and a *portable AMP+DAC* (for example: fFiio E18, C5D,*TEAC HA-P50 *)?
  
 I wish get to get better sound into my Sennheiser Momentum 2. 
  
 Can you say what is the best choose for me?
  
 Thank you.


----------



## earfonia

inoo said:


> How big is the *difference *in between *Creative Sound Blaster X7 *and a *portable AMP+DAC* (for example: fFiio E18, C5D,*TEAC HA-P50 *)?
> 
> I wish get to get better sound into my Sennheiser Momentum 2.
> 
> ...


 
  
 From what I hear, SB X7 headphone output is slightly better than my iBasso DX90, better driving power.
 Overall comparable or slightly better, as it has better detail, when compared to my fiio E12DIY amp.
 I have Sennheiser Amperior, and they match quite well.


----------



## razorpakk

Ok I think I've done something pretty silly. 
 I've replaced one of the LME49710  with a 827, does that mean I'm using each op-amp for left and right channel ?
  
 Didn't know I had to replace two of them lol, thought there was just one LME49710.
 If that the case, can I keep it like that until I get the second 827? Don't want to risk damaging the pins (since I have to ship it all the way from the USA to the UK).


----------



## earfonia

razorpakk said:


> Ok I think I've done something pretty silly.
> I've replaced one of the LME49710  with a 827, does that mean I'm using each op-amp for left and right channel ?
> 
> Didn't know I had to replace two of them lol, thought there was just one LME49710.
> If that the case, can I keep it like that until I get the second 827? Don't want to risk damaging the pins (since I have to ship it all the way from the USA to the UK).


 
  
 If you had seen the picture on my review, it clearly shows 2 Op-Amps required 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 One per channel, so right now you have different op-amp between left and right. No problem, just different sound signature, won't spoil anything.


----------



## razorpakk

earfonia said:


> If you had seen the picture on my review, it clearly shows 2 Op-Amps required
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Should have paid more attention, ordered the second. At least it's pretty quick (one week to get here).


----------



## earfonia

For those who are in Singapore, there is an interesting offer next week in IT Show. Creative launch new speaker, E-MU XM7, and there is an offer in IT Show: FREE E-MU XM7 Speakers with purchase of Sound Blaster X7 at S$499.-.
 http://view.ed4.net/v/A5L2TFC/A50YV/S0MQ0L2/IPGIE/
  
 Curious to hear how's the new E-MU XM7 sounds


----------



## pack21

Back to kill with my exchange X7 to X7 LTD.....

It seems X7 LTD drives better my low impedance MA900, a wider and clean soundstage from standard. Or perhaps placebo for playing several weeks in stereo, take my grain of salt.

Not tested yet with the K702, but should no longer make much difference.


Need more time to compare from memory with standard X7.


----------



## arcwindz

earfonia said:


> For those who are in Singapore, there is an interesting offer next week in IT Show. Creative launch new speaker, E-MU XM7, and there is an offer in IT Show: FREE E-MU XM7 Speakers with purchase of Sound Blaster X7 at S$499.-.
> http://view.ed4.net/v/A5L2TFC/A50YV/S0MQ0L2/IPGIE/
> 
> Curious to hear how's the new E-MU XM7 sounds


 
 Nooooo... those in Singapore sure got some deals going for them there. And I still have no idea when this thing will be sold in my country


----------



## soulerjk

earfonia said:


> For those who are in Singapore, there is an interesting offer next week in IT Show. Creative launch new speaker, E-MU XM7, and there is an offer in IT Show: FREE E-MU XM7 Speakers with purchase of Sound Blaster X7 at S$499.-.
> http://view.ed4.net/v/A5L2TFC/A50YV/S0MQ0L2/IPGIE/
> 
> Curious to hear how's the new E-MU XM7 sounds




wonder how do they sound as compare to mine pioneer bs22-lr speaker. registered myself for the audition as well. hope this time round the setup will be much better.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Having set up the X7, playing with all the options and settings... I can't seem to have proper SBX surround off the usb source. This is something I did not have a problem with the built in Creative Recon 3Di on my Alienware laptop, nor on the Xonar U3.

For example: I'm able to set my Recon 3Di and Xonar U3 to 5.1 speakers, enable THX Tru Studio or Dolby Headphone, and get the test cues to function on headphones without issue. With the X7, once I enable 5.1, it literally switches to speaker mode meaning it will not work on headphones whatsoever. Once I set my X7 to headphones, there is ABSOLUTELY no way to enable 5.1, making SBX absolutely worthless with headphones off USB. 

Is this a lack of foresight on the part of Creative, or what? SBX, THX Tru Studio, and Dolby Headphone all need 5.1 enabled to get proper surround decoded into virtual surround. Since the X7 is limited to headphones/2 channel, there is zero way to get proper SBX.

What IS GOING ON, CREATIVE. $400, and can't get this right, when your older tech did this properly? I didn't pay $400 to have a very important gaming function missing through the USB.

I bought the X7 to replace my Mixamp, internal soundcard, AND headphone dac+amp. It's supposed to be an all in one solution, yet I'm gonna have to send my soundcard's THX Tru Studio audio into the X7's analog in and double amp th signal to be able to play my PC games in legit headphone surround. through the X7

What a disaster.


----------



## soulerjk

khtse said:


> Just want to post it here as I saw someone asking earlier and it took me quite some time to figure this out:
> 
> For PC gaming with SBX Pro Studio Surround using headphones:
> 
> ...


 
  
  


mad lust envy said:


> Having set up the X7, playing with all the options and settings... I can't seem to have proper SBX surround off the usb source. This is something I did not have a problem with the built in Creative Recon 3Di on my Alienware laptop, nor on the Xonar U3.
> 
> For example: I'm able to set my Recon 3Di and Xonar U3 to 5.1 speakers, enable THX Tru Studio or Dolby Headphone, and get the test cues to function on headphones without issue. With the X7, once I enable 5.1, it literally switches to speaker mode meaning it will not work on headphones whatsoever. Once I set my X7 to headphones, there is ABSOLUTELY no way to enable 5.1, making SBX absolutely worthless with headphones off USB.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The above method doesn't work?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Hmm, I guess I was just doing simple 5.1 testing like I always do, I always do the 5.1 test in the sound devices options. It's silent on the X7 once 5.1 is enabled. I guess it switches to headphones later on.

That being said, IF that works... once you go back to direct mode, and THEN go back to non-direct mode, will it retain the headphone surround, or will I have to do this 'trick' every time? Like, say I wanna test out multiple headphones, the act of unplugging and pluggin in again will cause this trick to reset...

Come on Creative, this is NOT acceptable. It should be as easy as the older devices. This auto-changing from headphone to speaker on plug in is causing more harm than good.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Edit: Sorry guys, it does work. The 5.1 surround test on both the sound device AND the X7 control panel do not work, but while playing the game, SBX does output 5.1 correctly.

It is fully functioning, despite a major **** up on Creative's part in not exactly showing the users that it IS working.


----------



## inseconds99

mad lust envy said:


> Edit: Sorry guys, it does work. The 5.1 surround test on both the sound device AND the X7 control panel do not work, but while playing the game, SBX does output 5.1 correctly.
> 
> It is fully functioning, despite a major **** up on Creative's part in not exactly showing the users that it IS working.




Care to explain all of your settings as I feel like I have issues with my x7 with outputting 5.1.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Go to sound devices (the speaker icon on the taskbar). 
Right click.
Playback Devices
Right click on the Soundblaster X7
Click on Configure Speakers (you can also go to properties, and advanced, and make sure your bit rate is at 24bit/96khz)
Set to 5.1 Surround, Next until Finish (do NOT do the surround test option here, it will not work).

Next, go to the X7's software settings

Make sure to uncheck Direct Mode, and turn on SBX Surround. I like mine at 100% for maximum potential of surround.

You may have to plug in your headphones BEFORE starting a game, just to make sure settings weren't all screwed up.



Start a game. Not all games do surround well. Make sure to test a game with good surround. My game of choice is Red Faction Armageddon. Once you're far enough in the game you get a thing that allows you to rebuild whatever you destroy (buildings, etc). Whatever you destroy has really good audio cues, so you can blow stuff up, turn around to hear how it sounds behind you, and rebuild it again, rinse, and repeat. Easiest way to test for cues. The beginning of the game also has some fires near you that have a constant audio cue. Get close enough, and you can rotate your character enough to test for surround cues.


----------



## Sam21

can you set the speakers to 5.1 in playback devices ?
  
 I have like 4 sound cards that only allow 2 channels in playback devices, and they are supposed to output virtual surround, as advertised....Creative X-fi go Pro/Creative Play/Xonar U7.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yes, but to enable 5.1 on some of those cards, they're limited to 24bit/48khz IF you wanna use the 5.1 option. The X7 is limited to 24/96.

If you set those cards higher, you may not be allowed to set to 5.1.

My Recon 3Di is able to go to 24/192, but it won't let me choose 5.1. I have to lower it to 24/48 to be able to use 5.1.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Also worth noting that the program goes through shenanigans if you use the android app. It lags in making changes at times, and for some strange reason it boots me off direct mode at times. I think for the sake of my sanity, I'm not going to use the app and do all my adjustments on the X7 and Control panel themselves.

Basically all you have to do when not gaming is turn on Direct Mode to get the purest stereo signal for music, etc.


----------



## conquerator2

Hmm, I don't remember going through these steps. I think that is because I run an external amp through the line out...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'll be testing it's line out soon enough with the Vali.


----------



## conquerator2

mad lust envy said:


> I'll be testing it's line out soon enough with the Vali.


 
 Nice. Heads up - the X7 volume knob is still active.
 I do think the X7 is a really nice unit for the price, though using the Opti out to an external rig does show further improvement.
 Curios what you think about the X7 + Vali


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So should I max out the X7 volume at that point? Some odd design choices.


----------



## conquerator2

mad lust envy said:


> So should I max out the X7 volume at that point? Some odd design choices.


 
 Yeah... Well, I leave it maxed.
 Would be nice if it had some sort of an indicator, was limited or was bypassed completely in line-out mode...
 Does that mean it works as a pre-amp or does it only set voltage?
 Would be nice to know


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I don't think so because the volume knob controls things digitally. It's like dacs that can be controlled via software volume. 

Still, this is a BAD idea when swapping from the X7 to an external amp, because IF you go back to the X7 without lowering the volume.... BOOM goes your headphones.


It's things like this that just... I can't understand how Creative missed.
Basically, A/B testing the X7 with another amp is not gonna e a good idea. There will be that one time when someone forgets the volume difference... especially when we max the volume of the digital signal for the external amp.

And yes, maxing out the volume seems to be line level. My Vali is near the same spot as when I used the E17 as my dac for it.

Speaking of, I don't know if it's the cable, or the X7, but I'm NOT liking the line out on the X7 to the Vali. My headphones sound weird, even set to Direct. They just sound off a bit. I'm gonna have to do some tests...


----------



## conquerator2

I mean, yeah. It is a solid product bbut it certainly has its kinks... But so do many others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Still, try to compare a bit of you can. I could too, but... The SA31SE is bound to be better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Vali makes more sense.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

It may just be the Vali's coloration is noticeably different from the X7, which is why it sounds off to me atm. I've been pretty much on the X7 all night. Switching to the Vali, things sound just different. Like more distant, smoother by a considerable amount. Smoother than I remember.

I'd have to say that the X7's internal sounds damn good then, because I like it's clarity and definition.

edit: I'm getting accustomed to the slight changes. It was jarring at first, not so now.


----------



## conquerator2

mad lust envy said:


> It may just be the Vali's coloration is noticeably different from the X7, which is why it sounds off to me atm. I've been pretty much on the X7 all night. Switching to the Vali, things sound just different. Like more distant, smoother by a considerable amount. Smoother than I remember.
> 
> I'd have to say that the X7's internal sounds damn good then, because I like it's clarity and definition.
> 
> edit: I'm getting accustomed to the slight changes. It was jarring at first, not so now.


 
 Thanks, stick with the Vali for some time then. The switch back to the X7's internal amp will be interesting.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Trying to get SBX surround to work through it's line out to another amp. (Just testing, considering the control panel does not grey out these options)

Not only does it not work, but it causes things to freeze up. I can hear a click once you exit a game, as if it's trying to switch a setting internally or something.

I personally did not think the X7 would output SBX to another amp, I wasn't wrong here. Now, that's not a problem of the X7 itself. However, the fact that it causes my Winamp to freeze (even on end tasking, and restarting winamp, it won't play).

It even outright freezes the game if I try to exit normally.

In short, I suggest leaving the line out on direct mode = no surround.

I won't be doing that test again, as I've repeated it 4 times, and I've had to restart my PC each time just to get everything to behave normally.



Next test: X7's optical out to my Fiio D03K's optical in, and seeing if I get SBX to work in that manner (I assume not).

So how are you guys able to send SBX surround to other devices? Share those settings, please. Unless I'm remembering wrong, and no one state they could. I do know some people are using other amps and dacs with the X7, and I assume it's to take advantage of the X7's software settings while using a superior dac and amp.

*
edit: X7 optical out to Fiio D03K to Schiit Vali = NO SBX Surround.

I can clearly hear no extra processing if I go from the X7's SBX set to 100%, then toggle the button off or on. So the SBX setting is not altering the optical signal.*

Now, I don't see how in all my testing with all manner of settings changed and jumbled around that I could possibly mess all this up and not get SBX Surround or even the simple act of enabling SBX through the control panel to provide proof of the settings to be enabled, much as they obviously do when using the X7 alone.

So either I was lied to about the X7 providing surround to external devices, or my X7 is defective. Considering the cheap as hell Xonar U3 can send Dolby Headphone through an optical, (as well as I believe even Creative's older mini external devices could send virtual surround through it's optical out IIRC) makes no sense as to something as premium as the X7 is lacking these features.

If I sound frustrated, it's because I am. The simple act of GREYING USELESS OPTIONS WHENEVER AN EXTERNAL DEVICE IS IN USE WOULD SUFFICE. Particularly when for example, I'm using SPDIF Direct, and yet the options to change surround, etc are still available. My Recon 3Di's control panel makes much more sense. I don't understand how their old software works better than their new one. IF AN OPTION IS CURRENTLY NOT GOING TO CHANGE ANYTHING, GREY IT OUT, ***.


----------



## razorpakk

I hope they make an update to force the volume to go down when you switch to HP out. It's just a mess bound to happen (and when I normally listen with the volume at 30%, 100 won't be nice both for me and the headphones).
  
 Problem is, Creative is known for the lack of support for to sound cards.


----------



## conquerator2

I was able to output SBX through optical to my external DAC both through PS4 or PC. I changed no settings and perceived the same emulation on both. Changing the SBX from 30 to 70 to 100 to off is clearly noticeable.
I also tested the line out on my PS4 though I feel the SBX less convincing, but still adequate.
Set to headphones(2.0/2.1) and then just changing SBX surround. Everything else off. Direct mode tested for stereo - slightly clearer but not a huge difference.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I can't change to headphones when using an external dac or amp. I can set to 2 channel.

Let me get this straight, you feed the PS4, optical to X7, and from X7 to another dac/amp and still get SBX? I didn't test this yet. What I'm TRYING to do is PC gaming to external dac/amp with SBX. That is definitely, absolutely not working for me, though I did not set to 2.1 (again, Headphones is not available, only 2.1 or 5.1).

I'm gonna get on my PS4 and try the external dac/amp method and see if something as simple ndnon-software glitch inducing as that will function properly.

The questionable thing is that you're setting it to 2.1. That suggests an equivalent to Pro Logic II to me, but with how weird this whole damn thing is, I'm not surprised if it works. SMFH.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Conquer, so far I've tested the PS4 through the optical out of the X7 to my Fiio and that into the Vali.

Neither 5.1 or 2.1 gets true SBX surround. At least in THIS regard you can clearly hear the change from turning on the SBX processing on/off, but it is NOT decoding the PS4's Dolby Digital into proper SBX Surround. I verified this by connecting my headphones back to the X7, and getting proper SBX to work as plain as day through the X7.

So far - optical out will NOT get SBX properly.

Also, something interesting. The Mixer option for adjusting the SPDIF Out on the X7 doesn't function whatsoever. I can't mute/adjust the audio going to the Fiio D03K AT ALL. What is even the function of this setting if it won't even actually mute the Fiio when I ask it to?


----------



## conquerator2

mad lust envy said:


> Conquer, so far I've tested the PS4 through the optical out of the X7 to my Fiio and that into the Vali.
> 
> Neither 5.1 or 2.1 gets true SBX surround. At least in THIS regard you can clearly hear the change from turning on the SBX processing on/off, but it is NOT decoding the PS4's Dolby Digital into proper SBX Surround. I verified this by connecting my headphones back to the X7, and getting proper SBX to work as plain as day through the X7.
> 
> ...


 
 Does the Dolby Digital icon [between power and SBX] still light up?
 Don't you get true 5.1 from your PS4 then?
 It seems like on PC you might be right, though I was fooled perhaps - The HE-560 with a high quality external DAC can then very well replicate or get close to a true 5.1 simulation...
 I still think that PS4 does get true 5.1 through the optical passthrough... How do you verify? The sounds come from their respective places, at least for me.
 I am DLing a proper PC game to test this and I might fire my PS4 at any time to retest. I've been playing games lately where sound cues are not that important but I believe TLoU was clearly a 5.1 setup.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

edit: RCA line out into Vali. No matter what option, NO SBX Surround.

Conquer I'm starting to believe you're hearing this expanded, processed stereo as surround. Because yes, the SBX button does toggle on 'processing', but it isn't proper SBX. You can test for yourself by plugging your headphones directly to the X7 and doing some surround tests with that. It's night and day.

So unless someone else can verify that surround works for them through line out or optical out, I'm gonna consider this false, or I have a pretty defective X7.

Perhaps the Creative reps can chime in here and verify whether the X7 is even capable of virtual surround through headphones off the spdif out or line out the same way the X7 does it through it's headphone jacks. That would clear things up.

And yes, the Dolby Digital icon is lit up through the PS4. Yes, the X7 IS taking a proper Dolby signal to convert into proper SBX. HOWEVER, it may only do this processing for it's OWN headphone outs, and will not transfer that converted audio through it's line out or spdif out. This is actually common for other devices with true line out and spdif out. The Xonar U3 (and I believe the X-fi Go and other similar variants are the ONLY devices that have options to allow the virtual surround for headphones to be sent digitally to another dac). I was under the assumption the X7 did as well, mainly because you said as such, and because I felt this was such a complete product that it did as well. We may have both been wrong, though I find it curious that toggling the SBX still does add some useless processing to the line out signal (not the spdif one).

Again, just things that Creative failed to thoroughly explain, though in the case of true line outs, the expected outcome is that it wouldn't.

I can live with the truth being line out/spdif out = no SBX for ANY X7. I can't live with MY X7 being defective and missing this option if it's supposed to work.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I apologize for all the ranting guys. I just now realized this was earfonia's review thread, not a general X7 thread...

The X7 is a multi purpose device, not a headphone centric one, so it may have been a bit unfair that I was treating it as such. SBX Surround isn't limited to just headphones, which further makes things a bit harder to dial in for headphone needs...


----------



## conquerator2

mad lust envy said:


> edit: RCA line out into Vali. No matter what option, NO SBX Surround.
> 
> Conquer I'm starting to believe you're hearing this expanded, processed stereo as surround. Because yes, the SBX button does toggle on 'processing', but it isn't proper SBX. You can test for yourself by plugging your headphones directly to the X7 and doing some surround tests with that. It's night and day.
> 
> ...


 
 I'll test that now. Unfortunately, I don't have my external DAC yet so can't test S/PDIF again, but I swear the difference between using X7's DAC and a dedicated mid-fi DAC is still quite obvious, or it helps at least.
 Well, if it turns out the X7 does not pass anything through the RCA/SPDIF, that'd be a huge disappointment....
 I guess I could always double amp and go from the X7's headphone output to an RCA input on a secondary amp, much like I had to do with the Recon3D/DSS.
  
 What about this line, directly from Creative's website - '*Connect the Sound Blaster X7 to your existing sound systems and enjoy the full suite of Sound Blaster processing that brings TV and movie audio to a whole new level of detail and realism.*'


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That may actually imply SBX processing for actual speakers. Again, SBX Pro Studio isn't limited to headphones. So that 'processing' I'm hearing may be for actual speakers, ot headphones, which is why it's not doing proper SBX surround for headphones. Now that I think about it, that is the most likely scenario, considering the Control Panel absolutely will not have a headphone option, only a 2.1 speaker and up options. I initially though this didn't matter because my SB studio software control panel won't do proper THX Tru Studio for headphones UNLESS it's set to 5.1, and NOT headphones. It may have actually been bad labelling on the OLD stuff, and the X7 has it right this time around in terms of control panel device labelling (even though the sound devices must have 5.1 enabled, as long as HEADPHONE is enabled on the actual X7 control panel). It's confusing, but that it how it works now.


----------



## conquerator2

You were right. Using the X7's headphone output does proper surround, while using the RCA lineout only emulates it. I will say that using the SPDIF out into my external DAC does sound noticeably better than the RCA lineout, much closer to the proper surround. This is an observation that I've made quite some time back.
 Also I tried running the SBX Surround at 100% and that sounds terrible using the RCA lineout. Then I switched to the one I normally use [67%] and the sound was much less echoey and L-R heavy panned, so another factor.
 Anyway, I guess it is either double amping or SPDIF out for more as I am not a big fan of the HP out sound with my HE-560.
 I am disappoint Creative.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So.. I guess that answers all this heartwrenching back and forth testing. I won't be mad at you Conquer. 

I did learn quite a bit from all this, mainly that the software is lagtastic and prone to messing up other programs...

I'll live with the X7 not being able to feed headphone surround to other devices, though that means no Vali use for gaming unless I double amp, and I'm tired of doing that. I bought the X7 specifically to NOT do that.

It's sad that a $30 external device can do things a $400 one couldn't.


----------



## conquerator2

mad lust envy said:


> So.. I guess that answers all this heartwrenching back and forth testing. I won't be mad at you Conquer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 For SQ reasons, or inconvenience? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And yeah, sorry. I'll investigate more when I get my DAC back. RCA lineout is definitely crap, but SPDIF is decent from my experience, up to comparable to the HP out as far as surround cues go - it can potentially win in SQ alone because better DAC


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

SPDIF out and HP Out is night and day as far as I'm concerned. I've been quite accustoed to proper surround, so jumping back to stereo is quite significant. As far as stereo goes, yes, the spdif out to another dac sound damn good. Even the cheap Fio D03K sounds fantastic.

Though again, I don't see the reason to have a dac attached to the X7, if you're not going to gain any surround benefits from the X7. May as well have your other dac directly connected to the source. I just... don't understand it.


----------



## conquerator2

mad lust envy said:


> SPDIF out and HP Out is night and day as far as I'm concerned. I've been quite accustoed to proper surround, so jumping back to stereo is quite significant. As far as stereo goes, yes, the spdif out to another dac sound damn good. Even the cheap Fio D03K sounds fantastic.


 
 Yeah, I agree. Having the proper surround now, it is quite a big difference, even though double amping. Both the DAC and amp part of the X7 seem solid right now, so I guess it is no big bother to SQ to add a secondary amp to flavour it slightly/provide more power. Though I'll make sure to test the SPDIF when I have the DAC.
 Technically, it is upscaled stereo or pseudo surround I guess. It does not sound like stereo - it's between surround and stereo.
 But I'll probably keep it this way - double amped with SBX at 100%. Sounds much better than RCA lineout and 100% surround.
  
 I guess to grade surround sound purely - 100% [or 67%] true surround = double amping [SA31SE]X7 only [67/100] > 67% [will test 100%] surround S/PDIF passthrough to external DAC/SA31SE > RCA lineout 67/100%. Headphone being the HE-560.
  
 I guess the X7 can't be used as an external DSP after all... Which means we still don't have a device that can do that for consoles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's unfortunate...
  
 Might have to roll the op-amps if I want to double amp. Too analytic for my neutral cans. Will look into op-amps or might take the S/PDIF route.
  
 EDIT - Yep, the X7's amp is definitely too bright... I also really like the SBX treated RCA as far as sound quality/enjoyment ratio goes. I'll wait for my external DAC to test S/PDIF. It is good to have choices though


----------



## conquerator2

Anyone know what's the difference between these two versions - AID IC and AID GKT? Which one would be alright for the X7.
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TEXAS-INSTRUMENTS-OPA827AID-IC-OP-AMP-JFET-30MHZ-LN-8SOIC-/171641974715?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item27f6a8afbb
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TEXAS-INSTRUMENTS-OPA827AIDGKT-OP-AMP-PRECISION-22MHZ-28V-US-MSOP-8-/181640445254?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a4a9d3d46
  
 Thank you


----------



## razorpakk

You need the ones with the Dip 8 connector. 
  
 EDIT: I think this is what you're looking for (I'm also in the Europe and got them from BrownDog spending twice as much, didn't notice there was this seller).
  
 But wait for someone else since I'm new to the op-amp thing.


----------



## conquerator2

Aren't they both 8 pin? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 They certainly look different though and I imagine one would work while the other one won't.


----------



## hi2chris

Pairing my X7 with the AKG k7xx I have to bring the volume to max or very close to most of the time, is this normal? and yes all other sources are maxed


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Did you set your X7 to high gain? That's important. You may need to be from like 20 volume to 80 volume, depending on headphone, file, source, gain.


----------



## hi2chris

I was contemplating putting it on high gain but the big warning saying it was for 600 Ohm headphones put me against it. I don't under stand what you mean by "need to be from like 20 volume to 80 volume".
  
 Sorry if this seems obvious


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That's just marketing spiel. Theyre just implying that high gain is for harder to drive headphones. 

You need to set it to high gain. Btw, those AKG drivers are as insensitive as standard 600ohm cans, maybe even more so.

Go to high gain. As always, lower you volume first before switching.

Gain is basically decibel which is basically volume. All youre is adding more volume. Youre not blowing out headphones.


----------



## hi2chris

Awesome, thanks again MLE


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Enjoy the 7XX with the X7. Should be a wonderful pairing.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

From my gaming guide:



yethal said:


> I got another mail from the Creative rep. I'd paste it here but it's all in Polish. What's important is that he confirmed that *it is currently not possible to output SBX processed stereo through either line-out or S/PDIF*. I asked them whether that functionality could be added in the next firmware revision. Also, they really need to start using spellcheck.




I'm glad that's cleared up. Just confirms that what people that was surround was just overly processed stereo. If there is one thing I know, it's how crazy different real virtual surround sounds compared to improperly processed stereo.

I think all they have to do is NOT disable the headphone setting on the control panel. It seems to me that the X7 CAN send the same audio to every single one of it's output as long as it's in software mode (not direct). If the X7 believes it's in headphone mode, it SHOULD send SBX surround algorhythm meant for headphones through it's spdif and line out. A firmware update may fix this. Whether Creative will send it... is highly doubtful.

At least I believe a simple firmware that allows the outputs to receive the same software processing as the headphone jack should be possible. It's all tied to the SBX surround software setting.

My guess is that Creative thought people wouldn't need/want to use external headphone related components to the spdif and line out, and assumed those things would make more sense being speaker oriented.

i guess I can test the SBX headphone surround algorhythm via the line out by leaving a 6.3mm adapter plugged into the headphone jack, tricking the X7 into staying in Headphone mode. I doubt it will work, but I'll try it when I get home.


----------



## cdsa35000

mad lust envy said:


> From my gaming guide:
> I'm glad that's cleared up. ...



Did you guys tried this like ppl with the pc sound blaster z etc.
Enable "What U hear" and leave windows audio at Speaker 5.1 out to pass through SBX surround to SPDIF:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide-2-17-2015/28215#post_11198886
http://www.head-fi.org/t/623079/creative-sound-blaster-new-series-z-zx-zxr/2460
http://www.head-fi.org/t/593050/the-nameless-guide-to-pc-gaming-audio-with-binaural-headphone-surround-sound/3135


> I was able to pass the sound cards DSP to my DAC...for others who want to know - instead of using spdif out as your default, you must retain your SBz/speakers as your default playback device in the windows panel. Setting spdif as default will not allow any sound to be processed. Then, in recording tab, select "what you hear," press configure, and check "listen," while choosing spdif out in the dropdown menu in that same tab. Games sound amazing now BTW. Thanks a bunch.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by wilflare View Post
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Evshrug

Cdsa's suggestion might work.

There's another possible cause for these issues rather than just "Creative made a mistake" or "isn't willing to support other audio equipment." Consider that the internal sound cards, and the Omni, definitely CAN output positional audio processed to 2-channel headphone virtual surround, *BUT the Omni and the others aren't Dolby decoders.* The recon3D USB was able to act as an optical Dolby decoder and a USB soundcard, buuuut it only had an analogue out.

We might be running into a design flaw, but we might also be running into a copyright protection issue here. I'll have to check again tonight, it took me a few tries to get my Omni outputting processed sound through optical, but the very fact that the X7 can decode Dolby may disable the feature.


----------



## conquerator2

I'll just wait for what MLE and Evs have to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I will say that the upmixed stereo to an external nice DAC sounds very good to my ears, much better than using just the line out. And that if I am to use the X7 with my neutral phones via the headphone out, I will need to roll some darker op-amps... I'd rather avoid that... More spending 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Anyway,


----------



## Papajoe

earfonia said:


> For those who are in Singapore, there is an interesting offer next week in IT Show. Creative launch new speaker, E-MU XM7, and there is an offer in IT Show: FREE E-MU XM7 Speakers with purchase of Sound Blaster X7 at S$499.-.
> http://view.ed4.net/v/A5L2TFC/A50YV/S0MQ0L2/IPGIE/
> 
> Curious to hear how's the new E-MU XM7 sounds




Yup....will be there...definitely getting the X7 LE with free emu speakers. At around usd400...this package is a darn good deal..hopefully it can drive my old M.cyrus 782 well..


----------



## earfonia

papajoe said:


> Yup....will be there...definitely getting the X7 LE with free emu speakers. At around usd400...this package is a darn good deal..hopefully it can drive my old M.cyrus 782 well..


 
  
 Just came back from IT Show for a short audition of the E-MU XM7 speakers. It was around half an hour presentation by Creative, mostly on SB X7, and the last 5-10 minutes they demoed the E-MU XM7.  They demoed the X7 mostly using the Canton floorstanding speakers.  From the short 5-10 minutes audition of the E-MU XM7, honestly I'm impressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I like it more than the bigger Canton speakers. Yes, the Canton was louder with more powerful bass, but the E-MU XM7 is much more refined, and much smoother sounding. From the short audition, I heard vocal sounds way better on the XM7, very smooth and refined. Vocal sounds captivating. Very coherent sounds from bass to treble. It is actually smaller than what I imagined looking from the picture. Bass is ok, very decent bass from speaker at that size. My early impression is positive on XM7. Sound signature is more like studio monitor quality, quite balance from bass to treble, I didn't hear any obvious peaks and dips. 
  
 I hope I will have a change to listen more of the E-MU XM7.


----------



## oscarc

I just purchased the X7 (thank you Amazon same-day delivery) to replace my MixAmp Pro. I was all excited to connect to with my XBOX One, then realize an optical cable is not included with the X7. The MixAmp uses Toslink to Mini Toslink and the X7 is Toslink to Toslink. Minor complaint but for $400, you would think Creative could include an optical cable. There is a bunch of other cables and adapters it comes with. Even the MixAmp comes with an optical cable. I will have to purchase one now, before I can try this bad boy out.


----------



## Joshua Jones

To start off, great review.
  
 I didn't know where to put this but I figured I would drop it here to save someone a little sanity. I was having an issue installing the software on my Windows 7 machine. The X7 would show up in device manager but the Sound Blaster control panel didn't see it.
 Oddly, it worked on my Windows 10 VM.
  
 Long story short, I had to uninstall my ESET NOD32 AV and re-run the X7 install to perform the control panel setup. After that, I re-installed ESET and its been working fine.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Earfonia, OPA604AP or OPA604AU?

I'm also considering the OPA827.

Also, was the bass fuller than stock with these? My gripe with the stock is that it's too fast. I like some smoothness and richness.


----------



## earfonia

joshua jones said:


> To start off, great review.
> 
> I didn't know where to put this but I figured I would drop it here to save someone a little sanity. I was having an issue installing the software on my Windows 7 machine. The X7 would show up in device manager but the Sound Blaster control panel didn't see it.
> Oddly, it worked on my Windows 10 VM.
> ...


 
  
 Similar experience with drivers conflict, I had to uninstall my motherboard build-in VIA audio chipset driver to make all my external DACs work fine. With the VIA driver installed, there are some issues.
  
  


mad lust envy said:


> Earfonia, OPA604AP or OPA604AU?
> 
> I'm also considering the OPA827.
> 
> Also, was the bass fuller than stock with these? My gripe with the stock is that it's too fast. I like some smoothness and richness.


 
  
 I tried only OPA604AP. I prefer the OPA827, Adds more body to the bass and mids while still maintaining good soundstage and dynamic. OPA604 a bit narrow on the soundstage, and a bit mellow.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Thanks. I'll try a pair of 827s. I dunno though, i like mellow too, which may be for the best with bright headphones.


----------



## earfonia

mad lust envy said:


> Thanks. I'll try a pair of 827s. I dunno though, i like mellow too, which may be for the best with bright headphones.


 
  
 Then you should try OPA604 as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It's not expensive, and doesn't require adapter like OPA827. Plug and Play


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I need an adapter? I never opamp rolled before except putting the Moon opamp on my Audio GD gear. No adapters.


----------



## earfonia

mad lust envy said:


> I need an adapter? I never opamp rolled before except putting the Moon opamp on my Audio GD gear. No adapters.


 
  
 Check the picture of Op-Amps on the 1st page. OPA827 is the Op-Amp no 3 from top, left column. OPA827 only come in SOIC8 package, not compatible with SB X7 DIP8 socket. So requires adapter from SOIC8 to DIP8.
 You can order it from BrownDog already soldered to the adapter.


----------



## razorpakk

The 827 from BrownDog end up being more than 40$ for the pair, but when I replaced the stock ones it was quite clear the difference in construction quality. The stock ones might bend a little when you remove them, while the BrownDog adapter has a much sturdier design.
 But considering the price difference with the 604 you might want to start with that (and since you review many headphones it makes sense to have a bunch of op-amps).

 I just started with Op-amp rolling but I'm loving the fact that I can keep my shopping spree alive while spending just a few bucks. And as far as the 827 sound, Earfonia did a great job of describing it: they made the HD700 fuller and I can finally move on from the great memories I had with the X2 (as if we had a break up).


----------



## conquerator2

What adapter does the AD8597 requires? I am kinda deciding between the OPA827 and AD8597...


----------



## earfonia

conquerator2 said:


> What adapter does the AD8597 requires? I am kinda deciding between the OPA827 and AD8597...


 
  
 The same SOIC8 to DIP8 adapter like those for OPA827. AD8597 is the second op-amp on the left column, on top of the OPA827.


----------



## conquerator2

Looks good - http://www.ebay.com/itm/10pcs-Dual-SOIC8-SOP8-to-DIP8-Adapter-PCB-Board-PIN-Mono-Opamp-OPA627-AD797-/251302346672?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a82c97fb0
 Seems better quality than the rest I've seen on Ebay and it is 10pcs for $5, which seems great!


----------



## conquerator2

Any opinion on the AD8597 vs OPA827? The X7's HP out sound too bright and harsh right now with my HE-560. Bass is a bit too tight. Plenty of energy.
 Which of the two would tame the lower treble a bit and improve bass without sacrificing too much overall treble energy and definition, while being reasonably spacious?
 Thanks :]


----------



## corenewbie

I'm not a expert nor audiophile.
  
 Gotta the X7 from creative last year Dec when I had pre-ordered during the show. I always wanted a device that allow me to connect multiple sources from gaming console to my PC speakers and headphones, and allow me to switch easily between these 3 sources.
  
 I had been used the creative digital premium HD USB DAC from creative from 2 years, it is a good audio device. it didn't have the connectivity I required, thus making it a choice to upgrade. 
  
 It is been 3 months since last dec, I had been using it on my Aego M speakers and HD598. I would said, I pretty much enjoy audio listening experience and gaming wise. 
  
 Their driver and user interface by far had improved a lot since previously. There is always room for improvement to make it even better for the users.


----------



## earfonia

conquerator2 said:


> Any opinion on the AD8597 vs OPA827? The X7's HP out sound too bright and harsh right now with my HE-560. Bass is a bit too tight. Plenty of energy.
> Which of the two would tame the lower treble a bit and improve bass without sacrificing too much overall treble energy and definition, while being reasonably spacious?
> Thanks :]




I prefer OPA827. AD8597 is smoother and sweeter. OPA827 is more lively.


----------



## conquerator2

earfonia said:


> I prefer OPA827. AD8597 is smoother and sweeter. OPA827 is more lively.


 
 Thanks. I have both in my cart ready to order. They're both about 12$ apiece, so 24$ for a pair and 48$ for both. I am thinking about getting both but finances are a bit tight right now. Anyway, I'll think it through, thanks!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Conquer, let me know how it goes.


----------



## conquerator2

Sure, I reckon you're stuck between the same choices


----------



## conquerator2

Well, in the end the OPA827 is slightly over twice the price of the AD8597... Not sure whether I wanna get that. I either get both, or just the AD... Still kinda wonder how much difference there's between the two... Like, if it is really subtle, I might as well get the cheaper one...


----------



## razorpakk

Would these speakers (Q Acustic 2010i) be a good match with the X7?


----------



## Sound Blaster

Dear Razaorpakk, we had customers in Singapore telling us that they love the pairing of Sound Blaster X7 with the Q Acoustic 2010i !  The resolution of the X7 and tonal balance of the 2010i will be a good match !


----------



## hi2chris

So I have connected these up to some speakers  had laying around (Jamo Art) and i am quite happy so will probably hold off buying new speakers till I move.
  
 I want to take your advice Earphonia of upgrade the power adapter, but I am having trouble finding it.
  
 It is not available on the Aus Creative store and Amazon seems to be out of stock
  
http://www.jaycar.com.au/IT-Products/Connectivity/Power-Products/144W-Laptop-Power-Supply-15-24VDC/p/MP3471
  
 would the above link work?


----------



## earfonia

hi2chris said:


> So I have connected these up to some speakers  had laying around (Jamo Art) and i am quite happy so will probably hold off buying new speakers till I move.
> 
> I want to take your advice Earphonia of upgrade the power adapter, but I am having trouble finding it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Most probably will work, but not guaranteed. The link has no info about the DC connector. Laptop adapter sometime is not as straight forward as common regulated power adapter. If you can get regular 24 DCV power adapter (not specially design for laptop), probably it has higher chance of compatibility.


----------



## hi2chris

hmm think i found the right one now
  
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AC-100V-240V-Converter-Adapter-DC-24V-6A-144W-Power-Supply-Charger-DC-5-5mm-LED-/351328618945?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51ccd149


----------



## conquerator2

OPA604 seems to be a nice cheap op-amp too, according to my research. People seem to recommend it.
Should also be on the darker side.
For the tight budgetians


----------



## earfonia

hi2chris said:


> hmm think i found the right one now
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AC-100V-240V-Converter-Adapter-DC-24V-6A-144W-Power-Supply-Charger-DC-5-5mm-LED-/351328618945?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51ccd149


 
  
 Should be ok, but please take note, it might has higher ripple noise than the original power supply from Creative.
  
  


conquerator2 said:


> OPA604 seems to be a nice cheap op-amp too, according to my research. People seem to recommend it.
> Should also be on the darker side.
> For the tight budgetians


 
  
 OPA604 is a famous op-amp, used in many audio equipment. But I'm not the fan of OPA604. Have a few devices with OPA604, generally I replaced it with other op-amp. But it is good to tame analytic sound system.


----------



## conquerator2

earfonia said:


> Should be ok, but please take note, it might has higher ripple noise than the original power supply from Creative.
> 
> 
> 
> OPA604 is a famous op-amp, used in many audio equipment. But I'm not the fan of OPA604. Have a few devices with OPA604, generally I replaced it with other op-amp. But it is good to tame analytic sound system.




Nice, thanks! Could you tell me roughly how it compares to AD8597, OPA827 or AD8065?
Thanks.
I am considering them and some others like ADA4627-1, AD8597ARZ and AD797BRZ.


----------



## earfonia

conquerator2 said:


> Nice, thanks! Could you tell me roughly how it compares to AD8597, OPA827 or AD8065?
> Thanks.
> I am considering them and some others like ADA4627-1, AD8597ARZ and AD797BRZ.


 
  
 Well, my impression is on the first page


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I wish one of you guys would put up a small vid or a set of images showing how to swap the opamps with the ones with the adapter, and ones without. I'm scared to do it, bcause I'm horrible at DIY.


----------



## earfonia

mad lust envy said:


> I wish one of you guys would put up a small vid or a set of images showing how to swap the opamps with the ones with the adapter, and ones without. I'm scared to do it, bcause I'm horrible at DIY.


 
  
 This could probably gives the idea soldering smd component like the SOIC8 Op-Amp:
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9FC9fAlfQE
  
 My tips soldering SOIC8 to the adapter:
 1. Use long nose Visegrip to grip the Op-Amp with the DIP8 adapter you bought from Browndog or eBay. It helps to keep the op-amp in place, to align the op-amp's feet on the adapter.
 2. Use another tool to grip the Visegrip to position the Op-Amp for soldering. We can use another Visegrip to position it.
 3. Use small tip solder iron and small solder wire.
  
 This post might help as well:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/89714/make-yourself-soic8-to-dip8-adapter-56k-warnings
  
 Happy soldering!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Oh, soldering? That's right out. I do not trust myself. Plug and play only.


----------



## earfonia

mad lust envy said:


> Oh, soldering? That's right out. I do not trust myself. Plug and play only.


 
  
 Noted. To plug in the op-amp into the socket is not so difficult. To unplug it from the socket is more difficult. My best tool are my fingers. Just slowly jiggle the op-amp, very slowly, till it loosen from the socket, and pull slowly.


----------



## conquerator2

earfonia said:


> This could probably gives the idea soldering smd component like the SOIC8 Op-Amp:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9FC9fAlfQE
> 
> My tips soldering SOIC8 to the adapter:
> ...


 
 Wait, so to use the SOIC to DIP adapter requires soldering?!


----------



## earfonia

conquerator2 said:


> Wait, so to use the SOIC to DIP adapter requires soldering?!


 
  
 Yes.
 That's why I suggested to get the already soldered SOIC8 op-amp from Browndog for anyone who don't do soldering. For those who have soldering skill, to buy the adapter from other source is cheaper than Browndog. Sometime I even made my own, as you can see on the picture on first page, there are a few different type of adapters for the SOIC8 op-amp. I actually wish Creative would include 1 or 2 pairs of different op-amp bundled with the white LE version, for users to easily experience different sonic tuning using different op-amp.


----------



## LucasCL

Hey guys, we are having an exclusive Head-Fi promo code for the Sound Blaster X7 and X7 Limited Edition in conjunction with our participation at CanJam SoCal 2015.
  
*U$100 off Sound Blaster X7 and X7 Limited Edition*
 Use code "SBX7CAN"
  
 Learn more about the Sound Blaster X7: http://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-x7
  
 Please note that this promo code is only valid for purchases through http://us.creative.com/ and is for US only. Also, coupon code is only valid till March 31, 2015.
  
 If you guys have any questions, I will be here to answer them


----------



## hi2chris

Think i finally found the right power adapter
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/AC-DC-adapter-for-Jebao-DC-12000-Pump/1180745_1859451588.html
  
 has the same model number but isn't much cheaper then from creative, but a good option for those of us in Australia since creative store doesn't sell it.
  
 also found this one
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Makerfire%C2%AE-Power-Supply-Adapter-Regulated/dp/B00NHEV4BU/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1427173382&sr=1-1&keywords=24+volt+6+amp
  
 much cheaper, and it is regulated so potentially should have minimal 'ripple'. Went down a massive rabitt hole trying to figure out what 'ripple' was Earphonia haha.
  
  
 once i figure out which route im going to go i may have to start looking at op-amp rolling, looks like i won't have to ask anything this time since the discussion is already there.


----------



## earfonia

hi2chris said:


> Think i finally found the right power adapter
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/AC-DC-adapter-for-Jebao-DC-12000-Pump/1180745_1859451588.html
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the link! Yes, the one sold by AliExpress looks the same!
 The one from Amazon looks small, not sure if it is really able to supply 144 Watt.
  
 Actually today's regulated power supply also has high frequency ripple, because most of them are Switching Mode Power Supply (SMPS). Anyway, the adapter from the X7 LE has proven to improve the speaker output, so it is safer to get the similar power adapter.


----------



## earfonia

lucascl said:


> Hey guys, we are having an exclusive Head-Fi promo code for the Sound Blaster X7 and X7 Limited Edition in conjunction with our participation at CanJam SoCal 2015.
> 
> *U$100 off Sound Blaster X7 and X7 Limited Edition*
> Use code "SBX7CAN"
> ...


 
  
 Delicious treat for US Head-fi'ers!
  
 Lucas, in the last IT show in Singapore, during the X7 presentation, I noticed that the X7 control panel looks different, the speakers and headphone tab were separated on the new control panel. Also there is a new feature to select different tuning for the E-MU XM7 speaker. Is the updated X7 control panel available for download?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Fegefeuer

How about doing this for EU as well, Lucas?

Or Germany. Ja?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

OF course they do this a few days after I bought mine off Amazon. Now I have to return it, and then buy from Creative...


----------



## khtse

LucasCL


lucascl said:


> Hey guys, we are having an exclusive Head-Fi promo code for the Sound Blaster X7 and X7 Limited Edition in conjunction with our participation at CanJam SoCal 2015.
> 
> *U$100 off Sound Blaster X7 and X7 Limited Edition*
> Use code "SBX7CAN"
> ...


 
  
 LucasCL
  
 Is there any update to the X7 Control Panel software anytime soon? There a number of quirks in the software that I hope can be addressed. Can you pass this along to the team that work on the software? Thanks:
  
*1. Speaker calibration should not be passed through to headphones:*
  
 Right now, speaker calibration affects both speakers and headphones. The speaker calibration feature is really useful for someone like me who has left and right speakers placed asymmetrically (physical limitation). But I switch between speakers and headphones very frequently, and having to manually turn off (there isn't even an OFF button, I have to manually adjust the calibration back to center) the speaker calibration when I put on my headphone is really annoying.
  
*2. Better way to enable SBX Surround:*
  
 We have discovered that to fully take advantage of SBX Surround for headphones we have to do the following in sequence: (1) unplug headphones, (2) change speaker setting to 5.1, (3) plug in headphones (this change speaker setting to "headphones", but the speaker setting in Windows control panel remains at "5.1" which is what we want, (4) turn on SBX Surround. The SBX Surround experience is quite different if 2.1/2.0 speakers was chosen before plugging the headphones in, and if we try to select "5.1 speaker" after the headphones were plugged in, the headphones setting would get overridden and no sound would come out from the headphones.
  
 There should be better documentation in the software/support page about how to use / best take advantage of SBX Surround. The software should also does the above automatically when enabling SBX Surround
  
*3. Speaker/headphones settings and calibration should also be saved to profile:*
  
 Right now they are not. Because of (1) and (2) listed above, it would be very handy if we could save speaker/headphones adjustments to profile.


----------



## razorpakk

I agree with the above, and add that we should be able to set the default headphone volume.


----------



## Sam21

just buy a universal adapter.


----------



## esde84

fegefeuer said:


> How about doing this for EU as well, Lucas?
> 
> Or Germany. Ja?


 

 I too would love an offer like this in the EU.


----------



## razorpakk

sam21 said:


> just buy a universal adapter.


 
 Umh what?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

And for the love of god, have the X7 default to a low volume ANYTIME somthinge is plugged in, or unplugged. If you can automatically switch the X7 headphone mode, you should just as easily make the X7 default to a low volume so people don't blow out their equipment on accident. It's bad enough that the volume knob takes forever to go from a high to low volume.


----------



## conquerator2

Well, ordered the OPA827 pre-mounted on DIP8 from Ebay. Seems legit.
 Link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320944833254?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Deckardk

mad lust envy said:


> OF course they do this a few days after I bought mine off Amazon. Now I have to return it, and then buy from Creative...




Haha! Sorry but that's amusing.  

Well, a refund with a little hassle is better that no refund at all.

This is why it's so important to check those return policies and buy from reputable companies like Amazon. GJ


----------



## hi2chris

finally got a reply back from Creative after it got escalated regarding getting an upgraded power supply.
  
 not that it matters to much now since we found the appropriate power supply at aliexpress, but never the less thought i would post it in here incase anyone was waiting.
  


> Dear Christophe
> 
> Thank you for your patience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deckardk

Could someone explain why anyone would want to change the power adapter on the X7?


----------



## razorpakk

Hello guys, I'm totally new to the genre and my HD700 are pushing my curiosity towards it. Can you suggest a couple of albums/composers with a similar epic feeling of Liberi Fataly from Nobuo Uematsu?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

deckardk said:


> Could someone explain why anyone would want to change the power adapter on the X7?




It only affects the power of it's speaker outputs. (I believe it goes from 70watt to 144watts). So if you use speakers, it's well worth upgrading. It has zero effect for headphones, unless you hook up some hard to drive planarmagnetics via speaker taps, like the HE-4, HE-5LE, HE-6.

This stuff is LITERALLY on the first page.


----------



## LucasCL

khtse said:


> LucasCL
> 
> LucasCL
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey @earfonia , @khtse,

 yes, there will be an updated Sound Blaster X7 control panel being released soon. We are in the final stages of testing and it should be released to public by mid-April 

 And regarding your above questions:

 1. The new software update will fix this issue.

 2. This seems like a software bug to me. I have feedback this to the X7 team and will keep you guys posted if I have an update.

 3. This should be fixed when (1) and (2) are fixed.
  
 Cheers,
 Lucas


----------



## LucasCL

fegefeuer said:


> How about doing this for EU as well, Lucas?
> 
> Or Germany. Ja?


 
  
@Fegefeuer  @esde84
  
 Let me see what I can do


----------



## Deckardk

mad lust envy said:


> It only affects the power of it's speaker outputs. (I believe it goes from 70watt to 144watts). So if you use speakers, it's well worth upgrading. It has zero effect for headphones, unless you hook up some hard to drive planarmagnetics via speaker taps, like the HE-4, HE-5LE, HE-6.
> 
> This stuff is LITERALLY on the first page.




Well I've read a great deal of this thread, so must have missed that. 

Thanks


----------



## earfonia

lucascl said:


> Hey @earfonia , @khtse,
> 
> yes, there will be an updated Sound Blaster X7 control panel being released soon. We are in the final stages of testing and it should be released to public by mid-April
> 
> ...


 
  
 Cool Thanks!
  
 One more, can we have fix initial volume when we turn on the X7 ? 
 As mentioned by some other users here, since there is no volume indicator, fix initial volume is very important for safety purpose. Thanks!


----------



## conquerator2

Nice.
 Now we only need this - There's one feature that I hope will be added in the future - the X7 currently cannot pass headphone surround through the line out and SPDIF out. It can only pass speaker 2.0/5.1 surround as of now. I own high end DACs and amplifiers and I really hope the X7 will be able to pass headphone surround to them in the future! It can only output it through its headphone output at the moment.


----------



## esde84

lucascl said:


> @Fegefeuer  @esde84
> 
> Let me see what I can do


 
  
 Thanks for the reply @LucasCL, anything you do will be greatly appreciated. I live in the UK, I don't know if that will affect what you can/can't do.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Here is what I believe are essential options that we should be able to make:

1. An option for the X7 to default to a low volume level when unplugging any equipment, headphones in particular. if ANYTHING, please make this an absolute priority. The fact that the volume is completely digital and yet doesn't reset to a low point upon turning it on is a HUGE oversight. This can potentially cause some real damage to people who have swapped headphones without first lowering the volume. And especially for those with external equipment that rely on the X7 to be at max/near max volume for line level. Once they go back to plugging in a headphone to the X7 directly, say goodbye to headphones.

2. An option to enable SBX Surround for headphones for the SPDIF out and RCA out. Lots of use are using the X7 tandem with other headphone equipment and can't benefit from the headphone processing from the X7. What this means, is that we'd like for the 'Headphone option' to be manually selectable instead of it disappearing as soon as headphones are unplugged from the front. So whatever processing is going to the headphone jack, we'd like for the others as well when in software mode. If I remember correctly, the Creative X-fi go was able to send it's processed headphone surround through it's SPDIF. This shouldn't be impossible for the X7.

3. An option to keep the X7 in it's selected mode. When using the Android app, it always, always defaults to software mode as soon as you go to any screen that isn't the app. Some of us use the app ONLY to control the X7, and would still like to be able to be in direct mode, instead of fearing the auto switch to software mode.

4. An option to completely disable automatic switching of settings. Sometimes we like to do things manually. The automatic switching sometimes causes issues with other programs. Lots of us like to switch our gear on the fly, which can be hard when the X7 is doing things on it's own. Basically expanding point number 3.

5. The volume knob to be a bit faster to change volume. Sometimes it takes forever to lower the volume. Like... FOREVER.


----------



## Sedare38

Oh man, this coupon code is going to force me to pull the trigger. If only I could double-up on coupon codes and save another 40 bucks. 
  
 I do have a question for those on the forums: why do you want to double up on amps/dacs, etc? Isn't the X7 supposed to be more or less an all-in one? Pardon my lack of technical expertise on the matter (improving that is why I joined the community).
  
 @Lucas, when will the creative E-MU XM7 Speakers be available? I was going to buy them at the same time, but seemingly cannot. And will there be a decent subwoofer to go with this? I've been eyeing the Audioengine S8. And can a lot of the issues people have brought up here be solved by software updates? If so, very cool. 
  
 Finally, @MLE or anyone, what good surround sound headphones do you recommend for gaming? I can use my ThinkSound On1s for music and calls and such, but I'd like to have some good sounding headphones for movies/tv/games as well.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## conquerator2

sedare38 said:


> Oh man, this coupon code is going to force me to pull the trigger. If only I could double-up on coupon codes and save another 40 bucks.
> 
> I do have a question for those on the forums: 1]*why do you want to double up on amps/dacs, etc? Isn't the X7 supposed to be more or less an all-in one?* Pardon my lack of technical expertise on the matter (improving that is why I joined the community).
> 
> ...


 
  
 1] The X7 is great, but it is not the best money can buy. Some of us own gear in the 500$+ region per component. These components do outperform the X7 as per 2x500$ >$400. So it'd be nice to make full use of them and get the best gaming experience one can utilizing the X7.
  
 2] This thread is very helpful - http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide-2-17-2015
 To name a few - the AKG K612/K7XX/K712, Philips Fidelio X1/X2, Sony MDR-MA900,... the guide has many suggestions


----------



## Sedare38

Thank you very much Conquer. I'll check out that other thread. Now to justify buying this now. 
  
 A follow-up question too, how does adding the additional components help the x7 make your experience better or rather what does the x7 bring that is lacking to those components to make it overall a better experience?


----------



## conquerator2

sedare38 said:


> Thank you very much Conquer. I'll check out that other thread. Now to justify buying this now.
> 
> A follow-up question too, how does adding the additional components help the x7 make your experience better or rather what does the x7 bring that is lacking to those components to make it overall a better experience?


 
 It does DSP [digital signal processing] - it can process a Dolby Digital 5.1 sound into Headphone Surround. That's what regular audio/stereo components cannot do. I don't like it for music but it is somewhat essential for gaming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The X7 needs a function to pass on the DSP headphone surround sound, which it cannot do right now.
 As for what the better components add... Well, they sound different. Every component sounds different, more to one liking. It might also do certain things better, like bbing more accurate, cleaner, image better, be more believable, etc.
 The X7 is very capable on its own, but since some of us own even better, it'd be nice to be able to sue them with the X7 to their gaming fullest


----------



## Sedare38

Cool thank you. So it's good to know I can use the x7 on its own for the time being (should I be buying it now) and then add another bit and bop later.


----------



## conquerator2

sedare38 said:


> Cool thank you. So it's good to know I can use the x7 on its own for the time being (should I be buying it now) and then add another bit and bop later.


 
 Yes, that's the best solution


----------



## Sedare38

I have so many questions. 
  
 I have the Roccat Kave XTD Digital 5.1 headset. It plugs into my computer via USB. My speakers then plug into the back of the little control hub as this is essentially a USB powered sound card.
 http://www.roccat.org/en/Products/Gaming-Sound/Kave-Series/Kave-XTD-Digital/
  
  
 Could this work with the X7 and how much redundancy would I be adding? I was intending to ditch the Kave for the X7 as it seems to be able to also power speakers a bit better and then just get some nice gamer oriented headphones or not at all since the x7 also has a mic which I could use. I just like the surround gaming I get with the Kave.


----------



## Sedare38

And yet another question. I currently have the Roccat Kave XTD Digital 5.1 heaphones. There is an external soundcard attached and it all plugs in via USB. The Soundcard bit is also a hub with volume control, Bluetooth, and you can plug speakers into the various ports on the back. So my question is, could this work in tandem with the X7 or would I constantly have to switch devices etc?
  
 Here's the link: http://www.roccat.org/en/Products/Gaming-Sound/Kave-Series/Kave-XTD-Digital/
  
 My initial goal was to move over to the X7 because of the builtin Amp, DAC, etc; buy all new and better 2.1 speakers as my very old (13 years) Altec Lansing 2.1 set is showing its age; and then buy a decent gaming headset, which I may not even need if the X7 can mimic surround on my On1's which are great for music. 
  
 Thoughts?


----------



## Sedare38

conquerator2 said:


> It does DSP [digital signal processing] - it can process a Dolby Digital 5.1 sound into Headphone Surround. That's what regular audio/stereo components cannot do. I don't like it for music but it is somewhat essential for gaming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What component do you recommend pairing with the X7 to make music more enjoyable? I like schliit as a brand and have been reading up on them a little, can this just plug straight into the X7?


----------



## earfonia

sedare38 said:


> What component do you recommend pairing with the X7 to make music more enjoyable? I like schliit as a brand and have been reading up on them a little, can this just plug straight into the X7?


 
  
 IMHO SB X7 is better as source, so not to 'plug straight into it' but rather to use the line output to drive external headphone / speaker amplifier for example. The line output quality is great, especially on 'Direct Mode' for music. And op-amp can be rolled to fine tune your system.


----------



## Sedare38

earfonia said:


> IMHO SB X7 is better as source, so not to 'plug straight into it' but rather to use the line output to drive external headphone / speaker amplifier for example. The line output quality is great, especially on 'Direct Mode' for music. And op-amp can be rolled to fine tune your system.


 
 I see, so I'd plug a device, such as an amp or dac into the X7's line-out then plug my speakers and/or headphone into the device? Could you give me an example of a product you'd plug into it? Thanks.


----------



## earfonia

sedare38 said:


> I see, so I'd plug a device, such as an amp or dac into the X7's line-out then plug my speakers and/or headphone into the device? Could you give me an example of a product you'd plug into it? Thanks.




Your question is very broad and not specific. May I know what is your intended application with X7? 
All that I can explain about X7 is on the first page. Please take some time to read it, probably you will find the answer to your question.


----------



## Sedare38

earfonia said:


> Your question is very broad and not specific. May I know what is your intended application with X7?
> All that I can explain about X7 is on the first page. Please take some time to read it, probably you will find the answer to your question.


 
 I read this entire thread. I'm just full of questions.  My intended application is to really get the most out of music/movie/gaming that I can with this thing as connected to my PC.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Start with the X7 alone. You're diving too far from what i see, so i suggest you get used to the X7 first. It is a very capable single device.


----------



## LucasCL

esde84 said:


> Thanks for the reply @LucasCL, anything you do will be greatly appreciated. I live in the UK, I don't know if that will affect what you can/can't do.


 
  
@Fegefeuer  @esde84

 Hey guys, I have managed to get the code extended for the European region.
  
 Use code "CANJAM20" to get 20% off the Sound Blaster E1, E3, E5, X7 and X7 Limited Edition.
  
 The promo code can only be used at the Creative Online Store (http://creative.com/g/p/sound-blaster) and is valid for a week!
  
 Hope this helps!
  
 Lucas


----------



## earfonia

sedare38 said:


> I read this entire thread. I'm just full of questions.  My intended application is to really get the most out of music/movie/gaming that I can with this thing as connected to my PC.


 
  


mad lust envy said:


> Start with the X7 alone. You're diving too far from what i see, so i suggest you get used to the X7 first. It is a very capable single device.


 
  
 Agree with @Mad Lust Envy. Just use X7 alone. The headphone output is pretty good. If it sounds a little too bright with your headphone, just replace the Op-Amps. Adding external headphone not necessary will improve the sound. Probably you need to spend on headphone amp costing $300 or more to get better sound than the X7 headphone output.
  
 If you use passive speaker, get the 144 watts power adapter.


----------



## Fegefeuer

lucascl said:


> @Fegefeuer  @esde84
> 
> Hey guys, I have managed to get the code extended for the European region.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks Lucas, this made me order the X7 LE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 a) Lucas, do you know why you guys didn't include DTS support for the X7 and "just" AC3? DTS license can't be that expensive nowdays, or is it?
  
 b) Can you ask the driver team to improve upon OpenAL support on the Z/X series and just give us a mini-tool to flag/unflag Macro-FX/Elevation to ON/ON, AUTO/AUTO, OFF/OFF? On the X-Fi cards we had the option in the driver panel, now it's not gone. Sure, the panel is much cleaner now but the driver defaults to ON/ON and messes up a lot of popular games.


----------



## esde84

lucascl said:


> @Fegefeuer  @esde84
> 
> Hey guys, I have managed to get the code extended for the European region.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks @LucasCL


----------



## deanorthk

My X7 is on the way too. I'll use it as a dac for my woo audio 6SE for the time beeing, plus with my HD650 powered by the X7 itself for gaming on pc and PS4. I truly can't wait!


----------



## Sedare38

earfonia said:


> Agree with @Mad Lust Envy. Just use X7 alone. The headphone output is pretty good. If it sounds a little too bright with your headphone, just replace the Op-Amps. Adding external headphone not necessary will improve the sound. Probably you need to spend on headphone amp costing $300 or more to get better sound than the X7 headphone output.
> 
> If you use passive speaker, get the 144 watts power adapter.


 
 Yep, that's the version I got is the Limited Edition with the Higher Power Adapter. In the interim until I get new speakers, can I still hook up my Altec Lansing 2.1 set to the x7? the 2 satellites plug into the subwoofer and then that plugs directly into my MOBO's speaker port. I assume I'd just use the x7's line out port for that then?
  
 I'm looking forward to getting the E-MU XM7s and a Subwoofer. From reading the thread, it was said that you have to enter into 3.1 mode to get the 2.1 sound. Does this mean It will be 2.1 or will the x7 be trying to output to a center channel as well and I should really be looking for a 3.1 set up? That bit confused me some.


----------



## earfonia

sedare38 said:


> Yep, that's the version I got is the Limited Edition with the Higher Power Adapter. In the interim until I get new speakers, can I still hook up my Altec Lansing 2.1 set to the x7? the 2 satellites plug into the subwoofer and then that plugs directly into my MOBO's speaker port. I assume I'd just use the x7's line out port for that then?
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting the E-MU XM7s and a Subwoofer. From reading the thread, it was said that you have to enter into 3.1 mode to get the 2.1 sound. Does this mean It will be 2.1 or will the x7 be trying to output to a center channel as well and I should really be looking for a 3.1 set up? That bit confused me some.


 
  
 Yes, you can just plug your 2.1 active speaker to the X7 line output, just like the way you plug it to motherboard line out. You'll probably will get cleaner sound from X7.
  
 As with passive speaker E-MU XM7, you can connect it to the speaker output of X7, and the additional active subwoofer to the line output of the X7. Still using the same 2.0/2.1 setting.


----------



## mark_roch

lucascl said:


> @Fegefeuer  @esde84
> 
> Hey guys, I have managed to get the code extended for the European region.
> 
> ...


 
 Damn, I ordered mine on Monday from you store, typical. 
  
 Mine arrived yesterday, only had time to plug it all in and load the drivers so far. Any tips for gaming? Thanks.


----------



## Papajoe

mark_roch said:


> Damn, I ordered mine on Monday from you store, typical.
> 
> Mine arrived yesterday, only had time to plug it all in and load the drivers so far. Any tips for gaming? Thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## jruser

So, do we know how the volume knob works? Does it affect volume at the DSP (before the DAC)? Resistor ladder (after the DAC)?


I don't know if the reviewer is around but it would be easy to confirm. Drop the volume down to half and re-do the RMAA test. If the SNR is way lower, then we know it is digital volume control before the DAC.

Honestly I am a little confused. Does the windows master volume affect the volume? If so, is the knob a separate volume control? If the knob controls the windows volume, how does it work in stand alone mode?

 Would be nice of Creative could chime in.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, I'd like to know if it's lowering bit resolution when lowering the volume.

As of now, since the volume knob seems to work the same as using the windows volume, I hardly use the knob and use my keyboard's volume buttons. Normally, I would never do this.

The volume knob is fairly insensitive, and sometimes takes forever to lower volume. I don't have that problem with the volume controls on my keyboard.


----------



## earfonia

jruser said:


> So, do we know how the volume knob works? Does it affect volume at the DSP (before the DAC)? Resistor ladder (after the DAC)?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the reviewer is around but it would be easy to confirm. Drop the volume down to half and re-do the RMAA test. If the SNR is way lower, then we know it is digital volume control before the DAC.
> ...


 
  
 I mentioned here in the review:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/756102/creative-sound-blaster-x7-detailed-review-impressions#post_11347706
  
 It's digital volume control, not resistor ladder / programmable analog stepped attenuator like in my Mytek. If the use resistor ladder, they won't sell it at this price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But as for the position of the digital volume control, before or after DSP, I have no idea.


----------



## jruser

I'm not saying that it is a resistor network, etc... But do we have more evidence?  Creative is more of a mass-market company so I'm sure they could do it cheaper than some smaller companies. Emotiva had it in products priced similar to the X7.
  
 Just looking for more details, but there aren't any. Anybody remember when the X-FI came out? They gave a ton of technical details. Now, not so much.


----------



## earfonia

jruser said:


> I'm not saying that it is a resistor network, etc... But do we have more evidence?  Creative is more of a mass-market company so I'm sure they could do it cheaper than some smaller companies. Emotiva had it in products priced similar to the X7.
> 
> Just looking for more details, but there aren't any. Anybody remember when the X-FI came out? They gave a ton of technical details. Now, not so much.


 
  
 That's right! Now not so much technical detail available. I have to frequently 'Whatsapp' my friend in Creative for some info for this review. For example, I mentioned in the review they use PCM1793 for the surround channels & about the USB asynchronous, those info are not available on their website.
  
 As for the digital volume, it is confirm a digital volume control, told to me by Creative, but no further detail. Logically the digital volume could be placed in between the DSP output to the DAC input.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

It was obvious to me it was digital, but what isn't obvious is whether it's lowering bit data as you lower the volume. It would be crazy if the only way to get the most bit resolution would be to use it only as a dac for another amp, while leaving the volume maxed on the X7.


----------



## Sedare38

Just got mine in the mail today. Setting it up now. Why couldn't they have just made a booklet instead of a fold-out for the instructions and such! It's very ungainly to manage.
  
 I love how every cord under the sun is provided. Easy to plug in so far. Just trying to download the software and get going. 
  
 I do have a question regarding Dolby, could I get Dolby activated by plugging the optical to my computer, or does this need to be plugged into an actual receiver or other Dolby compatible device?


----------



## Sedare38

bleh. can't get sound to work on headphones or on the 2.1 speakers. I have them connected via the included cable splitter to the front right and left speaker ports as per the instructions. The driver and software is installed correctly and the test sounds work on the speakers and headphones, but I'm getting no sound from anything. Any tips/help?


----------



## Sedare38

I just turned it on and off and it seems to work now. Youtube, a game, bluetooth, headphones (plugged in and out), all work. Even got iTunes to work after restarting the app. So I think we're all good. 
  
 One warning, turn your system volume or whatever down when plugging in headphones. It seems to start off at 100 all the time. Don't blow your phones or your ears!
  
 Testing ventrilo now and the mic.


----------



## Sedare38

Just had a blue-tooth call. Sound quality is about on par with my Roccat Kave XTD Digital 5.1 headphones meaning not great. It's a little better than the Roccat though.. As long as the blue tooth indicator is blue on the x7, you're good to go and it silences games/music then resumes when you hang up. kinda cool. .


----------



## Andi-C

Thanks for the Code Mr Creative Rep  

Just wondering if its worth selling my Asus STX & my iFI iCan Micro to get this ? 

Aaaaggh...


----------



## Sedare38

Ventrilo was working with these. but now no one can hear me. I'm not sure what happened other than I removed my headphones plug to listen in on speakers. I can't get the mic to work anymore. This device is far from "plug and play."


----------



## Deckardk

^ Troubleshoot. Start with a pair of wired cans and begin the process of elimination.


----------



## Sedare38

deckardk said:


> ^ Troubleshoot. Start with a pair of wired cans and begin the process of elimination.


 
 yeah. getting ready to reboot everything. will unplug it all. I was using hte integrated mic in the x7, i'm wondering if that's not suppoed to be used that way.


----------



## Sedare38

Okay, so I got the mic to work again. Here's what I did: Apparently regardless of headset or speakers, Ventrilo does not like Direct Mode ticked. Additionally, Ventrilo will sound super muffled if you enable 5.1 surround sound (I believe this is because in truth I only have 2.1 speakers, so your mileage may vary). Additionally, to avoid echo, make sure Mic Monitoring Volume is off. 
  
 I'll keep this updated as I experience things.


----------



## jruser

So, how decent are the built in mic's? My mouth would be 18 inches from the front of the X7, at a 45 degree angle.
  
 So, i am trying to decide between the E5, X7, X7 LE, and the Oppo HA-2. Any recommendations? The HA-2 is a little more audophile-ish (flatter frequency response, analog volume control). Seems like the E5 and Oppo could cause issues if that battery dies in a couple years from being plugged in all the time. It will be used for PC gaming and music. If I got the Oppo, my mic would have to be hooked to onboard, so the better ADC stage would be nice. Then again I am using this Beyerdynamic headset. If the built-in mics were good enough, I could switch to headphones without a mic. The Creative seems like it would be a hassle switching from normal mode for gaming to direct mode for music. Ugh.
  
 Thoughts? Any better options?
  
 EDIT: Also, I don't see me ever using speakers with this. This Beyerdynamic MMX300 I use is pretty good, so I wouldn't be in a hurry to upgrade.


----------



## Deckardk

^ Doesn't matter how far you're away from the X7 (or whatever), since you'll be using a separate mic no matter what. 

X5 is stereo only, while X7 is 5.1 surround. X7 also has a better amp (X5 amp is headphone only), better sound, and more connectivity options. LE has a better power adapter which is better at driving external speakers, and the LE is better at driving planar headphones. With X7 you can also change internal op amps to match your headphones to your liking. 

Doesn't make sense to buy the X5 right now because of the current sale on the X7. Two days left!


----------



## Deckardk

^ OMG. Did I just sell myself on an X7? LMAO


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

deckardk said:


> ^ Doesn't matter how far you're away from the X7 (or whatever), since you'll be using a separate mic no matter what.
> 
> X5 is stereo only, while X7 is 5.1 surround. X7 also has a better amp (X5 amp is headphone only), better sound, and more connectivity options. LE has a better power adapter and can drive more headphones, plus better at driving external speakers. With X7 you can also change internal op amps to match your headphones to your liking.
> 
> Doesn't make sense to buy the X5 right now because of the current sale on the X7. Two days left!




Driving more headphones is a false statement. The LE's headphone out has similar specs. Earfonia actually has them being just slightly WEAKER than the Standard X7.

The higher power adapter is to drive SPEAKERS. Your statement is only true if you plan on using super hard to drive planars like the HE-6, or electrostatics through the speaker outs.

Personally I bought the standard, because I think the LE color scheme is ugly, and I can always buy the higher power adapter later on, if/when I'm actually gonna use speakers.

Also, the 2.2ohm output will ensure less overdamping characteristics for most headphones. People are really into super low output impedances, without realizing that it can also cause overdamping, where it thins out the sound. The standard is already very quick and nimble sounding. No need for a 1ohm impedance unless you use a lot of IEMs. I don't.


----------



## Deckardk

^ "Driving more headphones is a false statement."

"Your statement is only true if you plan on using super hard to drive planars like the HE-6, or electrostatics through the speaker outs." 

My statement is false, but sometimes true?

But yes, meant to say can drive speakers better with the LE adapter. 

And Earphonia's review is on the first page for Jruser to see.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Because it is false by standard headphone terms. The headphone output is not changed by the higher power adapter.

And it's not like the Standard's speaker outputs can't adequately drive planars and e-stats. Just that the higher output on the speaker out will be better for those very particular situations. The way you worded made it sound like the LE always has more power all the time. It doesn't.


----------



## Deckardk

^ Yes I see. 

Changed "LE has a better power adapter and can drive more headphones" to

"LE has a better power adapter which is better at driving external speakers, and the LE is better at driving planar headphones."

Really should not hit reply right before bed on a smart phone. 

Would you believe I write for a living? LMAO


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I would change that to 'the LE is better at driving planar and e-stats through it's speaker output' because your posts still sounds like even through the headphone jack, it would better power planars, which is false.


----------



## Deckardk

^ Perhaps I didn't understand Earphonia's comment: "Approximately 1 ohm headphone output impedance. Lower output impedance than the 2.2 ohm on the standard SB X7."

This headphone output impedance isn't better at driving certain headphones?


----------



## earfonia

deckardk said:


> ^ Perhaps I didn't understand Earphonia's comment: "Approximately 1 ohm headphone output impedance. Lower output impedance than the 2.2 ohm on the standard SB X7."
> 
> This headphone output impedance isn't better at driving certain headphones?


 
  
 Theoretically yes, only for certain multi-driver IEM. But in practical not necessary audible. Creative use multi-driver IEM, Shure SE846 for comparison study between the X7 standard and X7 LE, and for Shure SE846 case, due to crossover and multi-driver design, amp with lower output impedance resulting a more linear frequency response. I don't have SE846 to try, but the total difference is only around 1.1 dB, which is not a huge differences.
  
 http://www.creative.com/corporate/pressroom/?id=13449
  
 But that is for multi-driver IEM. For single driver IEM or headphone, the less than 2 ohms differences of the amp output impedance is too small to make any audible differences. Probably only very slight if any.
  
 Practically, the X7 Limited Edition is worth when you prefer white color and the high power adapter for driving speaker.


----------



## Deckardk

^ Thanks for clearing that up. 

People say the power adapter is 100 bucks by itself so the LE might be worth it. Unless there's some 3rd party adapter on the cheap somewhere that does the same thing.


----------



## earfonia

deckardk said:


> ^ Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> People say the power adapter is 100 bucks by itself so the LE might be worth it. Unless there's some 3rd party adapter on the cheap somewhere that does the same thing.


 
  
 There is:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/756102/creative-sound-blaster-x7-detailed-review-impressions/210#post_11439849
  
 Thanks to @hi2chris !


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That'd work for me here in the States? I ask, because $100 for the official one is a bit too much for a power adapter. Even my overpriced Alienware laptop's power supply isn't as expensive, and Alienware overprices everything.

Asking about the one linked to Amazon.


----------



## Deckardk

earfonia said:


> There is:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/756102/creative-sound-blaster-x7-detailed-review-impressions/210#post_11439849
> 
> Thanks to @hi2chris
> !




http://www.amazon.com/Makerfire%C2%AE-Power-Supply-Adapter-Regulated/dp/B00NHEV4BU/

I saw your comment about being concerned that it would be too small. Have those fears been allayed since your post?

The one from Amazon is less than one pound, while the one from Creative is over two and a half pounds. This, combined with an Amazon reviewers comments about crazy heat would concern me.


----------



## earfonia

deckardk said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Makerfire%C2%AE-Power-Supply-Adapter-Regulated/dp/B00NHEV4BU/
> 
> I saw your comment about being concerned that it would be too small. Have those fears been allayed since your post?
> 
> The one from Amazon is less than one pound, while the one from Creative is over two and a half pounds. This, combined with an Amazon reviewers comments about crazy heat would concern me.




I have no technical information or experience for the power adapter from Amazon. But looking at the size comparing to the original power adapter used by Creative, I doubt it will be able to supply 144 watts for a long period without any problem.


----------



## Andi-C

So am I reading this right - The only difference between the X7 & X7 LE is the colour & power supply ?

The interval's are the same then ?

Still wondering if its worth selling of my iCan...


----------



## earfonia

andi-c said:


> So am I reading this right - The only difference between the X7 & X7 LE is the colour & power supply ?
> 
> The interval's are the same then ?
> 
> Still wondering if its worth selling of my iCan...


 
  
 Practically yes. Theoretically, it seems that the digital filter setting on standard and LE looks a bit different from RMAA test, but I'm not sure. The results were not exactly identical. PCM1794 DAC chip has internal digital filter with 2 modes, fast and slow. I'm not sure which one is used by X7 standard and LE. But to be honest, the sound quality is similar between the two, and we can say practically the same sound quality. According to Creative, besides the differences mentioned on their website, the rest are the same.


----------



## Andi-C

earfonia said:


> Practically yes. Theoretically, it seems that the digital filter setting on standard and LE looks a bit different from RMAA test, but I'm not sure. The results were not exactly identical. PCM1794 DAC chip has internal digital filter with 2 modes, fast and slow. I'm not sure which one is used by X7 standard and LE. But to be honest, the sound quality is similar between the two, and we can say practically the same sound quality. According to Creative, besides the differences mentioned on their website, the rest are the same.




Thanks for the info, I guess every unit could display a different RMAA test so they are more than likely the same !

So the headphones impedance, though different in values is dependent on the power supply then ? Or is this part of the amp different...

I


----------



## earfonia

andi-c said:


> Thanks for the info, I guess every unit could display a different RMAA test so they are more than likely the same !
> 
> So the headphones impedance, though different in values is dependent on the power supply then ? Or is this part of the amp different...
> 
> I


 
  
 Yes, headphone amp not affected by the increase of power adapter capacity.
 TPA6120A2 is maxed at 1500 mW, and looks like Creative has set it almost to its max.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

andi-c said:


> Thanks for the info, I guess every unit could display a different RMAA test so they are more than likely the same !
> 
> So the headphones impedance, though different in values is dependent on the power supply then ? Or is this part of the amp different...
> 
> I




The output impedance is not related to the power supply. The power supply does nothing to the headphone specific side of the X7.

Pretty sure Creative tweaked that setting to allow for more IEMs to be used with the X7 without any impedance mismatching, though 2.2ohm is already quite low for basically all other kinds of headphones.

1ohm is technically going to be faster than 2.2ohm, but on the downlside, this means it will be even worse for headphones that are already fast, as a too low output impedance can thin out the sound. The differences are too slight though, so probably not going to be too noticeable.

Personally, if I was an amp maker, I'd target 3ohm for my output impedance so as anything above 24ohm. Headphones that are 16ohm tend to be those that are gonna be used on the go anyways, and would probably be mostly used with portable amps, or none at all.

Overdamping is something people don't tend to think about. It is essentially going to reduced the warmth/bass of headphones that are overdamping electrically. That's why you see amps with high output resistances, for stuff like 600ohm headphones. 600ohm headphones with 1ohm output rersistyances are going to sound thinner than the same headphone on a high output impedance amplifier.

I kinda like what Garage1287 does with his amps: selectable output impedance.

In any cases, output resistance effects tend to be blown out of proportion. Most times, we're looking at less than a 1db difference from between a nominally damped headphone, and one that isn't.

I know people love to dwell on technicalities on here (even I've done this), but the standard X7's output is already very low.


----------



## Andi-C

Blooming all this stuff to take into account with buying Headphones & amps/Dac's give's me a headache as it gets quite scientific. So much to look for & take into account, some times I wish I never got into this headphone game


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Hell, I love pairing the Vali with the TH900. That is a damping factor of 4, not even close to the ideal factor of 8 or higher. The TH900 is already an impossibly fast headphone in the bass, so the slight addition of decay in the bass is actually appreciable to my ears. It is still the same TH900 I'm now used to, just now more euphonic.

Tyll at Innerfidelity's graphs show that he TH900 only barely lifts the lower end bass just a smidge in a worst case scenario of 600ohm output impedance.


----------



## earfonia

andi-c said:


> Blooming all this stuff to take into account with buying Headphones & amps/Dac's give's me a headache as it gets quite scientific. So much to look for & take into account, some times I wish I never got into this headphone game


 
  
 Don't worry too much of the technicality. Just pair the X7 with rather warm sounding headphones, it's music to the ears. Audio-Technica ATH-M50, Shure SRH840, Philips Fidelio X1, Creative Aurvana Live 2, Sennheiser Amperior, etc. sound great with X7. I guess Beats headphones will sound great as well on X7. Just to give you the idea what to pair with X7.


----------



## Fegefeuer

MLE, did you already change the OPAMPs on your X7?
  
 Mine should arrive on Wednesday. Won't be doing any changes the first few months.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

No, not going to touch that yet.


----------



## conquerator2

My OPA827 are on the way as well


----------



## Papajoe

earfonia said:


> Don't worry too much of the technicality. Just pair the X7 with rather warm sounding headphones, it's music to the ears. Audio-Technica ATH-M50, Shure SRH840, Philips Fidelio X1, Creative Aurvana Live 2, Sennheiser Amperior, etc. sound great with X7. I guess Beats headphones will sound great as well on X7. Just to give you the idea what to pair with X7.




I agreed on the ath-m50...great pairing with the x7 n the senns hd598 too..sound terrific with sbx off...even my roxanne sounds better with x7..

Side track...while waiting for the emu speaker to arrive...i intend to test my mission 782 with x7...which is currently connected to a logitech z906 5.1..can anyone tell me how to toggle between listening to the mission n logitech separately. ..or the sound will direct to all connected speakers?


----------



## Andi-C

Just bought one from Creative using the Code. Over a week for delivery, guess that could be due to the UK bank holidays ? Fingers crossed its shipped from the UK & will be here sooner...

Looking forward to getting hold of it, I'll listen to the sound & see if it's for me then try some rolling !

I'll be using some AKG K712 pro & G4ME ones for TS chat.


----------



## mark_roch

I ordered Monday, received it Friday. That was using the 2-3 day delivery option. Are you the same Andy from OCUK? That was my X7 on the thread over there.


----------



## Andi-C

Hi buddy, yes that's me with the same user ID... Thought I knew the photo from somewhere 

Made the jump with you, how's the gaming with the unit ?


----------



## mark_roch

It's a great piece of kit, tbh so was the essence but I needed to free some space up between the GPUs and this has given me an excuse to buy a new toy. The fact that it sits in front of me rather than in the case means I'm constantly fiddling with it. Still not 100% set on surround, I need to play more I think.


----------



## inseconds99

I am on the fence on ordering a pair of HD 800's, now that I have read this review again I think I might not do so as it looks like my X7 will not power them correctly. Has anyone used the X7 as just a dac and connect an O2 or a Schiit amp to drive headphones?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yes, just be aware that the SBX surround wont work unless your external amp is connected through the X7's headphone jack.


----------



## mariniam

earfonia, Mad Lust Envy and all thank you so much for the review, testing and helping others on this thread with technical advice etc.
  
 You are the reason I joined this forum and just purchased a standard X7. What's left to buy is a good set of headphones!
  
 A warm set is the preferred choice as per you recommendations, but in your opinion which would be better between:
  
 1. Philips Fidelio X2
 2. HiFiMan HE-400i
 3. Mr Speakers Alpha Dog
  
 I know they're in different price ranges but if money was not an issue, which of the above do you believe is a better match with the X7??


----------



## conquerator2

mariniam said:


> earfonia, Mad Lust Envy and all thank you so much for the review, testing and helping others on this thread with technical advice etc.
> 
> You are the reason I joined this forum and just purchased a standard X7. What's left to buy is a good set of headphones!
> 
> ...


 
 Not MLE, but the upper two should be both really good. If gaming is the focus, the X2 gets the nod IMO.
 Alpha Dog is great too for sure but have not heard it myself [nor do I have a good understanding of it], so can't comment. I think it is less musical and brighter than the upper two though it apparently sounds pretty good. MLE knows more about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I also believe it is on the first page, no? - http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide-2-17-2015


----------



## mariniam

Thanks for that! Yes I've read the thread and to be honest Im steering towards the HE-400i as I do love bass, but I was wondering which of the three would match the X7 best.
  
 Positional gaming is deffinately a high priority but I cant find any gaming focused reviews for the HE-400i. Just the 400s and in MLEs thread.


----------



## conquerator2

mariniam said:


> Thanks for that! Yes I've read the thread and to be honest Im steering towards the HE-400i as I do love bass, but I was wondering which of the three would match the X7 best.
> 
> Positional gaming is deffinately a high priority but I cant find any gaming focused reviews for the HE-400i. Just the 400s and in MLEs thread.


 
 Both are great for sure. The X2 should be more spacious and better soundstaging. The HE-400i has an intimate soundstage but images great. Bass wise, I think they should be about equal though the X2 could have a bit more and dig deeper [the 400i rolls off sooner].
 As for which will match best, stock it is hard to say. You might want to roll op-amps anyway, as it might still be too bright for theses relatively neutral cans, but I can't say really. Stock, the 400i might fit slightly better but not much difference there.
 TLR - Both are great, the X2 might be more spacious and extended on both ends, better staging. The 400I images better and the tonality might be sweater, albeit a bit closed-in.


----------



## mariniam

From reading around the internet I would have thought the HE400i has the deeper bass between the two, being a planar headphone. Surprised you said that and thanks. Will have to read up on the X2 a bit more, they are tempting.
  
 I really want to try a planar headphone though, just so curious about how they sound.


----------



## earfonia

mariniam said:


> earfonia, Mad Lust Envy and all thank you so much for the review, testing and helping others on this thread with technical advice etc.
> 
> You are the reason I joined this forum and just purchased a standard X7. What's left to buy is a good set of headphones!
> 
> ...


 
  
 You're welcome!
  
 I haven't tried Fidelio X2, so I have no idea how it sounds.
 As for HE-400i and Alpha Dog, only tried a while long time ago in an exhibition, so I cannot give any comment on that as well.
 Generally I do prefer warmer sounding headphones for X7. My HE5-LE is a bit too bright for X7, but the newer planar headphones from Hifiman generally less bright than HE5-LE, so could be ok for X7.


----------



## Andi-C

I'm came really quickly ! Thank you Creative...
  
 The set up....
  

  
 Connecting via BT is good but if someone calls & you're upstairs you can here the caller from your room lol


----------



## jruser

So I got this today. It came with 7 different power cables. I sat there in bewilderment.
  
 I will note that this does work in the Windows 10 beta. There were a few issues, but clicking the right things in the right order gets it working.


----------



## earfonia

andi-c said:


> I'm came really quickly ! Thank you Creative...
> 
> The set up....
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow, nice setup! 
 How's the SB X7 driving the KEF speaker? Powerful enough?


----------



## babychimz

Hi Earfonia, looking to pair my X7 with possibly the BS22 speakers (over the XM7). Any detailed reviews i can look at? Wondering if the amplifier is sufficient to drive it since is 80W per channel @ 6ohms while the X7 is only 50W per channel at 4ohm. Will it be better to stick with the XM7? TIA!


----------



## Andi-C

Drives them well, I don't blast them out ! As someone said before the default setting was ear bleeding. Kef are 6ohm & 10-100w, reading through the a different creative PDF Q&A they say set the unit to 4ohm. Ive also reduced the speaker's within the settings to -20db.

Headphones work well, only niggle other that the surround setting is my friends say that I break up/cut out if I speak loudly ? May be a TS issue but I'll investigate later ..


----------



## earfonia

babychimz said:


> Hi Earfonia, looking to pair my X7 with possibly the BS22 speakers (over the XM7). Any detailed reviews i can look at? Wondering if the amplifier is sufficient to drive it since is 80W per channel @ 6ohms while the X7 is only 50W per channel at 4ohm. Will it be better to stick with the XM7? TIA!




I'm not sure for X7 driving BS22, no experience with it. Only brief experience to listen X7 driving XM7, and it was pretty good.


----------



## Andi-C

babychimz said:


> Hi Earfonia, looking to pair my X7 with possibly the BS22 speakers (over the XM7). Any detailed reviews i can look at? Wondering if the amplifier is sufficient to drive it since is 80W per channel @ 6ohms while the X7 is only 50W per channel at 4ohm. Will it be better to stick with the XM7? TIA!




Should be fine, my last post shows my speakers are higher Wattage... Creative say set to 4ohm.

Have a look here
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&q=creative%20x7%206ohm%20speakers&ei=sfcgVenkO8zlaPvcgegK&url=http://img.creative.com/files/guide/X7/SBX7_FAQ_EN.pdf&ved=0CCIQFjAB&usg=AFQjCNFAuIs_EzHTOXV11BqccSqK1DSP2w&sig2=AW-84aTtLqDNsOtGOvwbow


----------



## babychimz

earfonia said:


> I'm not sure for X7 driving BS22, no experience with it. Only brief experience to listen X7 driving XM7, and it was pretty good.


 
  
 I went for the audition @ the recent IT show and it did sound quite good but was too noisy to provide a better evaluation. And not too sure if it will be a good option for a near field set-up by Andi's. Using the combo for my PC set-up in my room. Also, intending to add an active subwoofer into the mix eventually. Guess i should stick with XM7s (when it gets delivered) and see how i like it first before jumping to the BS22.
  


andi-c said:


> Should be fine, my last post shows my speakers are higher Wattage... Creative say set to 4ohm.
> 
> Have a look here
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&q=creative%20x7%206ohm%20speakers&ei=sfcgVenkO8zlaPvcgegK&url=http://img.creative.com/files/guide/X7/SBX7_FAQ_EN.pdf&ved=0CCIQFjAB&usg=AFQjCNFAuIs_EzHTOXV11BqccSqK1DSP2w&sig2=AW-84aTtLqDNsOtGOvwbow


 
  
 Thanks Andi! Saw that FAQ too. Did you manage to try the X7 with XM7 speakers? Any thoughts btw pairing with XM7 if so?


----------



## Andi-C

At £229 here in the UK I'll probably pass on them, I think I could find some better ones for the money if I'm honest...

I've not heard them, not much has been advertised of them here in the Uk, same as the X7. The only reason I heard about the X7 was a forum review & this thread go linked here, it was earfonia's detailed review that made me switch for this.


The XM7 look like they pair well with the X7 (looking at the specs) & if you like the brand, look & you've heard them then go for them. Nothing worse that buying something else & wishing you had the other


----------



## babychimz

Alright thanks Andi!
  
 Will wait for the XM7s to come, give it a go first before deciding if i want to go for the pioneer BS22.


----------



## inseconds99

New Firmware released today:



> This download contains an updated firmware for Sound Blaster® X7. For more details, read the rest of this web release note.
> 
> This download supports and is applicable for the following hardware:
> 
> ...


----------



## Deckardk

^ Thanks. Was wondering when they were going to release new firmware.

Looks like the instructions are in the dialogue during installation. 

Says something (dialogue box) about DC power being added after holding power button down during start. Forget all that. Keep it plugged in, and just hold down the power button when it asks (10 secs maybe), then it will turn blue so release. Wait until firmware upgrade success notification, then unplug then plug back in.


----------



## Sound Blaster

mad lust envy said:


> Here is what I believe are essential options that we should be able to make:
> 
> 1. An option for the X7 to default to a low volume level when unplugging any equipment, headphones in particular. if ANYTHING, please make this an absolute priority. The fact that the volume is completely digital and yet doesn't reset to a low point upon turning it on is a HUGE oversight. This can potentially cause some real damage to people who have swapped headphones without first lowering the volume. And especially for those with external equipment that rely on the X7 to be at max/near max volume for line level. Once they go back to plugging in a headphone to the X7 directly, say goodbye to headphones.


 
  
 New firmware will have separate volume control for speaker and headphone
  


> 2. An option to enable SBX Surround for headphones for the SPDIF out and RCA out. Lots of use are using the X7 tandem with other headphone equipment and can't benefit from the headphone processing from the X7. What this means, is that we'd like for the 'Headphone option' to be manually selectable instead of it disappearing as soon as headphones are unplugged from the front. So whatever processing is going to the headphone jack, we'd like for the others as well when in software mode. If I remember correctly, the Creative X-fi go was able to send it's processed headphone surround through it's SPDIF. This shouldn't be impossible for the X7.


 
  
 User can still turn on the SBX surround for SPDIF out and Line Out.
  
 Quote:



> 3. An option to keep the X7 in it's selected mode. When using the Android app, it always, always defaults to software mode as soon as you go to any screen that isn't the app. Some of us use the app ONLY to control the X7, and would still like to be able to be in direct mode, instead of fearing the auto switch to software mode.
> 
> 4. An option to completely disable automatic switching of settings. Sometimes we like to do things manually. The automatic switching sometimes causes issues with other programs. Lots of us like to switch our gear on the fly, which can be hard when the X7 is doing things on it's own. Basically expanding point number 3.


 
  
 The device will remember its last state in PC/Mac/Android/iOS.
  


> 5. The volume knob to be a bit faster to change volume. Sometimes it takes forever to lower the volume. Like... FOREVER.


 
  
 The volume control knob is velocity sensitive, ie. it will turn volume up/down faster if the knob is turned in similar manner. We have to strike a balance and avoid being too sensitive which will cause sudden surge in volume.


----------



## earfonia

inseconds99 said:


> New Firmware released today:




Wow a lot of improvements! Thanks for the info!
Also Thanks to Creative!

Will try later!


----------



## bombadilio

was looking at this to replace an omni I had for my new computer setup. Are you guys liking it? I was more concerned as it looked very bulky and would take a lot of desk space vs the omni which had a low profile. Love to hear your input!
  
 P.S will be using these with AKG 65 Annies and Logitech Z623 2.1 speakers paired to either surround 30" or one large format 48/55" 4k monitor / tv on an X99 platform


----------



## Sound Blaster

linxeye said:


> So that means DD decode is available only on incoming optical streams, regardless of the output source (2.x/5.x/Analogue/Digital) ?
> 
> BTW why on earth Creative doesn't provide DD/DTS encoder for the X7 ?
> 
> Thanks !


 
 The X7 only support DD. Please refer to FAQ for details.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Yes, but why only DD? Kinda disappointing in 2015.

Can you provide DTS per license? Sure it might be kinda hard to manage a firmware with DTS support license-proof wise. Maybe there's a way. I'd pay just for that.

Purely speaking about DTS decoding from optical in


----------



## arcwindz

sound blaster said:


> The X7 only support DD. Please refer to
> FAQ
> for details.



Do creative has any plan to market this in Indonesia? I can buy this from singapore but it will be a huge pain to deal with RMA and what not.


----------



## conquerator2

sound blaster said:


> User can still turn on the SBX surround for SPDIF out and Line Out.


 
 Not the same experience as real time DD5.1 headphone surround that the headphone out provides. I want that passed through S/PDIF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Please?


----------



## inseconds99

sound blaster said:


> The device will remember its last state in PC/Mac/Android/iOS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I upgraded the firmware and it seems the volume is still directly connected to whatever the digital volume is. The control panel hasn't changed and I don't see any option to switch it. Am I missing something?


----------



## arcwindz

conquerator2 said:


> Not the same experience as real time DD5.1 headphone surround that the headphone out provides. I want that passed through S/PDIF
> Please?



Afaik, the DD is for the surround speaker while the sbx is virtual surround, so you don't actually use DD for headphone




inseconds99 said:


> I upgraded the firmware and it seems the volume is still directly connected to whatever the digital volume is. The control panel hasn't changed and I don't see any option to switch it. Am I missing something?




I think what they changed is the turn rate of the volume knob not how it controls the volume. It will still be digital volume changing


----------



## conquerator2

arcwindz said:


> Afaik, the DD is for the surround speaker while the sbx is virtual surround, so you don't actually use DD for headphone


 
 Well, it does not pass Headphone Surround then. I think we all know what I mean.


----------



## Deckardk

fegefeuer said:


> Yes, but why only DD? Kinda disappointing in 2015.
> 
> Can you provide DTS per license? Sure it might be kinda hard to manage a firmware with DTS support license-proof wise. Maybe there's a way. I'd pay just for that.




+1


----------



## razorpakk

Do you guys turn it on and off when you use it or just leave it on until it goes in stand-by?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I was referring wanting the SBX Surround with headphone algorithm to be sent to the RCA and spdif out. What the X7 does now is NOT the headphone surround that we want. Basically whatever processing sbx is doing for the headphone jack, is the same one we want to be able to have for the rca and spdif out. I know it can be done, as Asus does it with their U3 and I believe you guys have a rough equivalent of a small external soundcard that does pass headphone surround through its spdif.

Also for the volume knib issues, I'm well aware that raising volume can be quick and easy. However, the same CAN'T be said for lowering the volume. Sometimes the X7 lags in lowering volume. You can see this when lowering the volume while looking at the software UI. The UI will lower volume very little by little at times. Going from 0-100 can take a few seconds. Going from 100-0 can take much, much, MUCH longer.


----------



## Fegefeuer

What MLE mentions is a basic feature of every Z or X-Fi card.

By enabling "Stereo Mix" over SPDIF, CMSS-3DHP/SBX Surround (headphones) get outputted over the optical out.

I used this for years and it's very essential.


----------



## conquerator2

Yes, what fegefeuer and MLE said.
That was the very reason why I bought the X7 in the first place... And thus I hope it will be added, or rather enabled.


----------



## Deckardk

^ +1

A conspicuous omission.


----------



## Sedare38

How can I tell if the firmware installed correctly? I followed the directions and then when it was done, I simply turned it off, unplugged the DC power and USB, waited 10 seconds, then plugged them both back in and turned on. Is there a way to see the Firmware version number somewhere?


----------



## Sedare38

Another suggestion would be an update button on the X7 Control panel that could update for driver, firmware, and the control panel software itself. The interface should also let us know which bits are up to date, kind of like Apple's software update: does a check and lets you know if it's out of date or not and if not provides a download option.


----------



## Sedare38

Anyone know when the E-MU XM7's will be released? I'd like to get these along with a new subwoofer.  
  
 Edit: Nevermind, the press release document found here, http://www.shareinvestor.com/news/news.html?source=sg_si_express&nid=107301, says end of April and will be available on their website store. I was hoping it would be available via Amazon too.


----------



## Spamateur

sedare38 said:


> Anyone know when the E-MU XM7's will be released? I'd like to get these along with a new subwoofer.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, the press release document found here, http://www.shareinvestor.com/news/news.html?source=sg_si_express&nid=107301, says end of April and will be available on their website store. I was hoping it would be available via Amazon too.


 
 I wouldn't be surprised if they were available on Amazon as well. When I bought my X7 through Amazon, it actually said it was shipped by Creative. I think they have a close distribution relationship.


----------



## Sedare38

Yeah, when I bought my x7 through creative, it was shipped by amazon as well. If only amazon would have honored that 100 buck off coupon i could have gotten free 2-day as well through prime.


----------



## byasini

Great review. Thanks. 
Could any1 here help me. 
I wanna buy a x7 for gamin but beside that I luv hi quality music too. 
Curently I have a a 200 p and beyedynamics 990 600 ohms headphone. 
First I wanna know if x7 has the ability to drive my headphone? 
Next I wanna know if it has a better quality compare to my portable a 200 p. 
Thanks for your helps. I am not a pro. 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## earfonia

byasini said:


> Curently I have a a 200 p and beyedynamics 990 600 ohms headphone.
> First I wanna know if x7 has the ability to drive my headphone?
> Next I wanna know if it has a better quality compare to my portable a 200 p.


 
  
 Yes, X7 has enough voltage to drive 600 ohms headphones, but I'm not sure of the synergy with Beyerdynamic DT990.
 Also I don't have experience with portable a 200 p, so I cannot comment on the quality differences.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

990 with X7 = not a good idea. the X7 sounds a bit lean and bright by default. The 990 is lean and SUPER bright. You're emphasizing the worst traits of the 990 with the X7. I would suggest some really smooth/warm/thick op-amps if you're gonna get an X7.

Also, I still don't think the X7 makes a good amp for 600ohm headphones. The Fiio E9 is more powerful than the X7 at 600ohms, and it sounded bottlenecked with the 990/600ohm. I expect worst results with the X7. There is no headroom there.


----------



## Evshrug

Or see if you like EQ'ing down the treble a bit. The X7 can do it, so it's worth a shot.

I found the less bright DT880 to be too... Well, almost tinny for my tastes (hollow mids) but the treble was still too bright and eventually painful for me on all of my amps. So, I wouldn't personally choose a DT in the first place, but if you already have them and don't feel like selling them, then a little EQ tweak might be enjoyable.


----------



## rockytopwiz

What would you recommend for an immersive console gaming experience through the x7 for around $300?  Currently considering Mr Speaker Mad dogs, HD650, Fidelio X2


----------



## earfonia

rockytopwiz said:


> What would you recommend for an immersive console gaming experience through the x7 for around $300?  Currently considering Mr Speaker Mad dogs, HD650, Fidelio X2


 
  
 I like my Fidelio X1 with X7, good match.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

rockytopwiz said:


> What would you recommend for an immersive console gaming experience through the x7 for around $300?  Currently considering Mr Speaker Mad dogs, HD650, Fidelio X2




X1 for more immersion, X2 for better all rounder, yet still immersive.


----------



## rockytopwiz

Wouldn't the closed back of the mad dogs blow the others out of the water as far as immersion goes?


----------



## razorpakk

No as the soundstage would be narrower.


----------



## conquerator2

I got the OPA827 a day ago. Put them in. They work. Will test later. Running SPDIF atm.


----------



## earfonia

conquerator2 said:


> I got the OPA827 a day ago. Put them in. They work. Will test later. Running SPDIF atm.




Would like to hear your opinion on OPA827


----------



## flyingsaucer

Help me please I'm not a pro I would use X7 Limited Edition to upgrade my laptop I've a DELL M17Xr4 with Sound Blaster Recon3Di integrated on motherboard I've an AKG K 272 HD as headphone could this setup help me with 3D Virtual Surround on headphone primarly to play FPS games?
  
 Or if you think that another setup is better please help me also with some combination like DAC AMP or better Headphone
  
 Thank you in advance for your answer.


----------



## rockytopwiz

Thanks for your responses guys!  Anyone try a set of HD650 on an X7, or know if they would pair well?  With their longstanding reputation and current sale price ($287 shipped. no tax and no need to order extra cable) they are very tempting.  Hoping to choose between the 650 and the X2 by the end of the day to order for my new X7 coming.  Mainly looking for immersion


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

flyingsaucer said:


> Help me please I'm not a pro I would use X7 Limited Edition to upgrade my laptop I've a DELL M17Xr4 with Sound Blaster Recon3Di integrated on motherboard I've an AKG K 272 HD as headphone could this setup help me with 3D Virtual Surround on headphone primarly to play FPS games?
> 
> Or if you think that another setup is better please help me also with some combination like DAC AMP or better Headphone
> 
> Thank you in advance for your answer.




I have that exact same laptop as my PC gaming setup. You'll go from THX Tru Studio on the R4 to SBX on the X7. They're VERY similiar. The SBX is like a more accurate version of THX Tru Studio, which is a good thing, and the amp and dac are much better for headphones.

680m, or 7970? Got the 680m.


----------



## Stephan

rockytopwiz said:


> Thanks for your responses guys!  Anyone try a set of HD650 on an X7, or know if they would pair well?  With their longstanding reputation and current sale price ($287 shipped. no tax and no need to order extra cable) they are very tempting.  Hoping to choose between the 650 and the X2 by the end of the day to order for my new X7 coming.  Mainly looking for immersion


 
 I use HD650's and X1's with my X7, and they both sound amazing. I think the HD650's are a step above the X1's in detail and have awesome mids along with smooth treble and decent bass.
  
 I think the HD650's work really well together with the X7, but I would think the X2's would be great with it as well.


----------



## Andi-C

New Software out yesterday 14th april for MAC & PC.
  
http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=1&CatName=Sound+Blaster&subCatID=1090&subCatName=X-Series&prodID=22189&prodName=Sound+Blaster+X7&bTopTwenty=1&VARSET=prodfaqRODFAQ_22189,VARSET=CategoryID:1


----------



## Andi-C

To update a few bugs/Issues.
  
 I've found an issue with Direct mode being ticked & then pairing with your moblie & using the App it as a remote. It will disable Direct sound every time you use the moblie app to do anything, even change the volume ! I guess this is due to the Hz change when streaming from your moblie but affects the usage of the app.

 Also if you have anything ticked within the Crystal Voice tab (IE echo reduction) it still enables it even though its grayed out & turned off, I have to untick for it not to take affect.
  
 Did have a issue last night whilst playing GTA V, I started on speakers & then plugged my AKG K712's in only to have a "Hiss" on the left channel ? I cleared it by clicking Direct mode on & off then it went away. I must say as much as I like it & its great all the PCI-E sound cards I've owned have been floorless, this being my 1st USB device can be picky sometimes ? I can only think its down to software as the hardware side is mint.
  
 I am still finding when the unit is power up after waking up from standby mode, the Volume is @100 & I can hear the HISS from my speakers, this doesnt happen all the time I must add.


----------



## Mentis

Thinking of getting X7 (limited edition) and I have a pair of HD800's.  I already have x-fi fatality professional and was thinking if the upgrade will be worth it.  If I manage to get the X7's, down the road I will probably get a lyr 2 and use X7's as DAC and surround gaming, but if the Amp on the X7's are enough then I will not consider getting a separate amp.  Any feedback would be appreciated.  Thank you very much!


----------



## inseconds99

mentis said:


> Thinking of getting X7 (limited edition) and I have a pair of HD800's.  I already have x-fi fatality professional and was thinking if the upgrade will be worth it.  If I manage to get the X7's, down the road I will probably get a lyr 2 and use X7's as DAC and surround gaming, but if the Amp on the X7's are enough then I will not consider getting a separate amp.  Any feedback would be appreciated.  Thank you very much!




 From everything I've read on the forums seems like you need a much more Powerful amp for the hd800's. People recommend a Valhalla 2


----------



## Andi-C

I wont get too beat up about the headphone amp's power, there is a post about the HD800's on OCUK & he says that they arent that bad !
  
  
 http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18665398


----------



## inseconds99

andi-c said:


> I wont get too beat up about the headphone amp's power, there is a post about the HD800's on OCUK & he says that they arent that bad !
> 
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18665398




I think it's more because the HD 800 has spikes in impeadence over 600ohm and also it is a bright headphone and a warm powerful amp would be more beneficial to an 800. Speaking from reading, not personal experience as I have not yet purchased my 800. I do own an x7 though.


----------



## Mentis

inseconds99 said:


> From everything I've read on the forums seems like you need a much more Powerful amp for the hd800's. People recommend a Valhalla 2


 
 I did consider Valhalla 2 but I am planning to get the Alpha Primes in the future so I thought getting a Lyr 2 may be the best of two worlds.  I read good things about Lyr 2 with Bugle Boy or Orange Globe sounding fantastic with HD800, and Gold Lion pairs well with the Primes.  But like you said, if I were to just use HD800's the yes Valhalla 2 would be the way to go, it's cheaper, and the stock tubes are good enough.


----------



## razorpakk

After the firmware update of the 8 April I've been having a problem when I turn on the device: I have to press the power on button a dozen of times before it actually becomes active.
  
 I think something went wrong when I updated it, as I didn't follow any instruction and simply went away (realized afterwards that I would've had to turn it off and on).
 Any way I can do the process again (can't just install it again as it says I already have the latest version).


----------



## inseconds99

razorpakk said:


> After the firmware update of the 8 April I've been having a problem when I turn on the device: I have to press the power on button a dozen of times before it actually becomes active.
> 
> I think something went wrong when I updated it, as I didn't follow any instruction and simply went away (realized afterwards that I would've had to turn it off and on).
> Any way I can do the process again (can't just install it again as it says I already have the latest version).


 
 Same issue here, although I did everything in the instructions including unplugging it. I wasn't sure if the button became more sensitive to certain amounts of pressure, or its getting stuck in hibernation mode or something.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Same here. Pressing the power button like a madman before it switches on.

Fix this, Creative.


----------



## inseconds99

mad lust envy said:


> Same here. Pressing the power button like a madman before it switches on.
> 
> Fix this, Creative.



Yet if you turn it off it has no issue and if you turn it on within a few minutes after you turn it off it has no issue. Only issue I have is if I'm not using it all day and go to turn it on then it's just annoying and doesn't work.


----------



## conquerator2

Same. Even the SBX button does it sometimes. Brilliant 
Glad I am not the only one though, was afraid my X7 was going :mad:


----------



## Fegefeuer

mentis said:


> I did consider Valhalla 2 but I am planning to get the Alpha Primes in the future so I thought getting a Lyr 2 may be the best of two worlds.  I read good things about Lyr 2 with Bugle Boy or Orange Globe sounding fantastic with HD800, and Gold Lion pairs well with the Primes.  But like you said, if I were to just use HD800's the yes Valhalla 2 would be the way to go, it's cheaper, and the stock tubes are good enough.


 
  
 I say go for the X7+HD 800 nonetheless. "Even" with the X7 the HD 800 will kick almost any other headphone into the abyss for gaming. 
  
*Did I miss important info on the Line Out of the X7?*
  
 Does the X7 transfer headphone surround to the LINE OUT like the old X-Fi cards now? It didn't work with my ZxR back then.


----------



## icynrvna

Im also experiencing the same issue with the unit taking awhile to power on. Also i have noticed that the auto standby feature is a hit or miss with the latest firmware. i have already submitted a tech ticket to creative and i suggest all owners who are experiencing this to do the same. Hoping the creative person in this thread can foward the issue to Ryan S.


----------



## Andi-C

Same here regarding the powering on.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Guys, can anyone else confirm that the X7 is a hint warmer in software mode vs direct? I have all extra processing off in software mode, and it sounds slightly warmer than direct mode to me. I'm tired atm, so i wanna make sure it's true and not a decibel occurrence between the two modes.

If true, I probably won't ever touch direct mode. The bass seems fuller in software mode, no EQ or anything.


----------



## inseconds99

mad lust envy said:


> Guys, can anyone else confirm that the X7 is a hint warmer in software mode vs direct? I have all extra processing off in software mode, and it sounds slightly warmer than direct mode to me. I'm tired atm, so i wanna make sure it's true and not a decibel occurrence between the two modes.
> 
> If true, I probably won't ever touch direct mode. The bass seems fuller in software mode, no EQ or anything.




I agree with this from my listening experience, non direct mode is a touch warmer and bass is slightly more present.


----------



## Andi-C

Agreed on the warmth.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So I'm not hearing things then. It's subtle but fairly noticeable.

I wonder if having it set to 5.1 is causing the X7 to pass along that subwoofer channel information to the X7 even with SBX off, causing to have that extra presence down low vs direct mode that just keeps it strictly as 2 channels, left and right. It would make sense, as the signal is still 5.1, though downrezzed to two channels.


----------



## razorpakk

Everybody has the slow power on issue, cool.
 If it was up to me I'd leave it always in stand by, but it still gets warm.


----------



## Stephan

I have the slow power on issue too, thought I had a bad unit.
  
 Quote:


razorpakk said:


> Everybody has the slow power on issue, cool.
> If it was up to me I'd leave it always in stand by, but it still gets warm.


----------



## DigitalRonyn

Hey there everyone,
  
 Just wanted to chime in and let you know that we've seen (and APPRECIATE!) these reports of the slow power on issue with the X7 and our SQA team is already investigating and working on a solution.
  
 I'll keep you all updated as to the progress.

 If any betas or test versions of an update come out I'll let you know here as well.
  
 We definitely appreciate the feedback and apologize if this is driving anyone mad in the interim. 
  
 Also, Mad Lust Envy...I've got a query in to the engineering team on your question regarding the warmth of software mode vs direct. I'll pass along the response when I hear from them as well.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Cool, that sounds awesome. I actually like the additional warmth in software mode, so if anything, I'd just like a scientific reason as to why it's warmer, and not a 'fix' to it. 

My settings are: USB at 24/96, speaker config in sound devices set to 5.1 (allowing me to only have to toggle ON SBX to get virtual surround on headphones). All extra options are off.

Perhaps, PERHAPS, if I set my sound devices to 2 speakers instead of 5.1, it loses that warmth and sounds more like Direct mode. Haven't tested in depth.

As for the power on issue, I'm glad it's being taken care of. I wonder if the first button press actually turns it on, but there is a very long delay before the X7 actually turns on.


----------



## razorpakk

Since it was triggered by the firmware upgrade I think it shouldn't be long until they fix it.


----------



## hi2chris

I have had the issue with the power since I bought the amp, very annoying.


----------



## jruser

I know creative is reading this, so can we get some new drivers? We have new firmware and new control panel, but there are a couple issues with the driver under Windows 10.

W10 is expected to be final this summer, so some beta drivers would be nice. I'd rather not end up in the situation of having to wait for drivers after W10 is final.


----------



## razorpakk

Will a cable with the integrated mic work on the X7?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/C0-Silver-Plated-5N-OFC-3-5mm-Headphone-cable-with-Mic-For-Sennheiser-HD700-/251616910519?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3a95895cb7


----------



## soulerjk

razorpakk said:


> Will a cable with the integrated mic work on the X7?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/C0-Silver-Plated-5N-OFC-3-5mm-Headphone-cable-with-Mic-For-Sennheiser-HD700-/251616910519?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3a95895cb7


 
 don't think so... U need a splitter for the for the mic and headphone to connect both the mic and headphone output port of X7


----------



## Andi-C

Anyone else have issue with the Mic ?

Every time I plug in my headset the users on TS say I'm distant, I have to going to crystal voice setting & switch on the power icon on & off for the features to be disabled ? This is even though none of it is ticked & unused previously. 

I also had the hiss again in the left channel when plugging in my headphones ? 

Am I the only one to have thus issue !


----------



## Spamateur

andi-c said:


> Anyone else have issue with the Mic ?
> 
> Every time I plug in my headset the users on TS say I'm distant, I have to going to crystal voice setting & switch on the power icon on & off for the features to be disabled ? This is even though none of it is ticked & unused previously.
> 
> ...


 
 I had the same problem with the X7 using a Modmic 4.0. It seems as if the mic preamp in the X7 is woefully inadequate. I plugged directly into the mic in on my PC's motherboard and my friends say the Modmic's sound quality is significantly improved vs. using the X7.
  
 EDIT: Also, if you're a Windows user, make sure to go into the Windows sound panel, select the X7's mic in, then Properties, and make sure the Mic Boost is turned on.


----------



## Andi-C

Thanks. 

Done the windows setting as it shows the X7's Mic as the default device, before the firmware I'd have to adjust the mic boost all the time but that's fixed thankfully.


----------



## Sam21

I have a question, Can someone tell me if he/she hears hissing/noise when they put this on high gain mode and turn the volume knob all the way up while no music is playing ?


----------



## Andi-C

This doesn't do this all the time but if I did what you say it would be loud in the left channel.

The hiss/noise is very apparent even over any sound even if I did what you stated. It only comes/happens when I plug in my headphones when the unit is on, if I unplug the headphones I can hear the hiss/noise in the left speaker. It can be removed by selecting direct mode, I can turn direct mode off & its fine again.

I can only think its software related ? God knows... With this & the mic issue its annoying as it a mode/feature I use regularly.


----------



## inseconds99

I am have serious issues since the firmware update with the volume of my mic, even with full mic boost it isn't very loud. I love my X7, but at the same time I wish I had purchased a schiit stack, loki/valhalla2 or o2/odac as I basically never use SBX at this point as I found that I am not a fan of virutal surround sound at any point. 
  
 Might put it up for sale soon, not sure yet though.


----------



## Spamateur

inseconds99 said:


> I am have serious issues since the firmware update with the volume of my mic, even with full mic boost it isn't very loud. I love my X7, but at the same time I wish I had purchased a schiit stack, loki/valhalla2 or o2/odac as I basically never use SBX at this point as I found that I am not a fan of virutal surround sound at any point.
> 
> Might put it up for sale soon, not sure yet though.


 
 Had the same experience before the firmware update, so I don't think it is update-related unless you found it sounded noticeably better beforehand. My mic plugged into my motherboard mic-in jack is a lot better in sound quality and volume.


----------



## inseconds99

spamateur said:


> Had the same experience before the firmware update, so I don't think it is update-related unless you found it sounded noticeably better beforehand. My mic plugged into my motherboard mic-in jack is a lot better in sound quality and volume.



It was always low and I have to keep a 10db boost, after the update I need to do a 30db boost for anyone to hear me.


----------



## lenroot77

Hey anyone having issues with their x7 power button not being responsive?
Also sometimes my x7 turns on but I don't get any sound until I unplug and replug in my headphones.

I have updated the unit recently. It's only used with my consoles via optical. 

Is there a short answer for this?


----------



## inseconds99

lenroot77 said:


> Hey anyone having issues with their x7 power button not being responsive?
> Also sometimes my x7 turns on but I don't get any sound until I unplug and replug in my headphones.
> 
> I have updated the unit recently. It's only used with my consoles via optical.
> ...


 
 All of us are basically having those same issues, i'd say. I am thinking about selling mine, anyone here want it?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Lenroot, we talked of the power issue like a page or so ago. Creative is working on it It is a widespread issue.

So i was doing some more testing of the RCA out.

The X7 does not convert a Dolby signal properly to stereo. For example, I have my ps4 set to dolby digital 5.1 for my X7. If you you're using another amp with the X7 through the RCA out, the sound will work, but it does not sound normal. Let's say im playing Destiny, my gunshots (a center audio cue) will sound mostly from the right channel.

In order for tge RCA out to work properly, YOU MUST make sure the X7 is being fed a standard stereo signal. For the ps4, that means changing audio settings to Linear PCM.

RCA wont pass proper SBX surround for headphones, so you gain zero benefit in Dolby Digital, just wonky audio.

Not that I would game with rca audio anyways, but a heads up for those who do. 


I recommend attaching amps to the SBX's headphone jack for proper Dolby Digitsl/SBX support, at least until Creative enables a Headphone mode for the RCA out, so that all things that function through the headphone jack also work through the RCA out. Please Creative, this one is a must.


----------



## inseconds99

mad lust envy said:


> Lenroot, we talked of the power issue like a page or so ago. Creative is working on it It is a widespread issue.
> 
> So i was doing some more testing of the RCA out.
> 
> ...


 
 QFT


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Again Creative, I know you follow this thread.

Please update the X7 to have an option for the RCA out (and perhaps spdif out as well). Something like a toggle button like:

RCA Line Out: Headphone amp mode, Speaker mode

and if possible:

SpDif out: Headphone mode, Standard mode

Once in Headphone mode, let it function EXACTLY like the headphone jack (volume aside, let it keep its speaker volume settings, since we'll be using an amp anyway, which more or less needs the X7 to be maxed out). This will allow most of using amplifiers with the X7 as the dac to keep SBX headphone surround, instead of having to do the workaround of attaching amplifiers to the headphone jack.

Remember, head-fiers are headphone people. This was an option we were hoping for since the X7 released. If you guys add it, the X7 will be a much more popular product, as it will allow people to game with their own gear while uaing the X7's processing to full effect.

Lets make the X7 the best product it can be.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm also having a problem where after a while, it seems like the X7 goes into standby mode, even when I'm using it...


----------



## c-attack

One more for the non-functional power on/off switch.  For anyone else who hasn't already discovered it, pulling and then immediately reconnecting the power jack in the rear seems to be a consistent solution for turning the unit on.


----------



## Andi-C

To be honest, that seems a drastic measure though if it works for you then fine. I found that once pressed it does power on after about 6-9 seconds. I'm sure it will ve fixed via a firmware update.


----------



## c-attack

Holding the power button has been inconsistent for me and since it's on the desk 24" away, I can pop the rear jack in and out in a second or two.


----------



## hi2chris

umm call me dumb but how do i update the X7 with a mac? the firmware update is only compatible with windows.............


----------



## linxeye

Quick update : same issue here for me after firmware upgrade. The X7 simply won't power on after a while. Only solution is to unplug the device and replug the AC. Creative... Help !


----------



## Fegefeuer

Does anyone have the occasional loud pop when using ac3, SBX,ps3/ps4?

Didn't have it with Xbox 360 and playing 10h of Gears Judgment. using another optical cable with the 360 though. Ps3/4 have same brand/model optical cable. 0 Problems with the mixamp and those cables


----------



## abnorm

I was planning on getting X7 and using it with Modmic. Were you able to fix the issue or is there a real problem with mic input?


----------



## bombadilio

Hey guys could use your help! My friend got me this on their $100 off Sale for my bday . Was great finding the white limited edition on my door step. Now I just need to put the computer together again as its broken. 

So... My question is how do I maximise this as my last device was the creative Omni. 

*HEADPHONES * AKG 65 anniversary edition
*SPEAKERS* Logitech Z623 2.1
*mic* mod mic recommended in mad last headphone thread. 
Computer : ASUS X99 V / sli titan / 16gb rsm/ 4k Monitor
*Questions* is it true the mic port is broken and I need to use my motherboards? 

I liked the idea of better speakers but I liked these speakers mainly since I could plug my phone in it to play music to the speakers. I plan to use the headphones when I do gaming and movies late night. 

How do I maximize the potential of this device? Someone told me I should ditch my speakers / sub since the sub is HUGE(it is) and they were not great. Personally I like smaller speaker and a smaller sub so it's a bit sad these aren't smaller. 

Would love your input as I'm lost how to maximize the potential. MAD lust was key in getting me the AKG Annie and omni with the mic. 

Thanks


----------



## arcwindz

bombadilio said:


> *Questions* is it true the mic port is broken and I need to use my motherboards?
> 
> I liked the idea of better speakers but I liked these speakers mainly since I could plug my phone in it to play music to the speakers. I plan to use the headphones when I do gaming and movies late night.
> 
> ...




With x7 you won't need to use the headphone output on the speaker anymore since x7 has it, and it's better quality i supposed.

How to maximize? A 5.1 system would be ideal, but i guess it's a no for you since it eats a lot of space.
A good 2.0 system will be enough, will be even better if you just grab some passive speaker since you got x7 LE which has the upgraded power. Adding a powered sub for more oommphh can also be nice.
But if you're happy with your speaker, no need to change since a good speaker will eat more space than the satelites on z623

And i don't think the mic is broken unless defective or using x7 for consoles (which will make the mic useless)

Headphone wise, i think the akg will have no problem with x7, though i am not so sure about the synergy since i don't have the akg


----------



## bombadilio

arcwindz said:


> With x7 you won't need to use the headphone output on the speaker anymore since x7 has it, and it's better quality i supposed.
> 
> How to maximize? A 5.1 system would be ideal, but i guess it's a no for you since it eats a lot of space.
> A good 2.0 system will be enough, will be even better if you just grab some passive speaker since you got x7 LE which has the upgraded power. Adding a powered sub for more oommphh can also be nice.
> ...




Thanks a lot! I just hooked them up. Looks great! 

I connected it via Bluetooth to my phone and I personally couldn't tell the difference with a flac track between Bluetooth and the cable which was weird. But that's a good thing right? 

Any settings for the AKG I see on the back it has 2 impedance settings. 
I set the settings to 600 ohm. I also am using the 3.5mm cable should I switch to the larger one for the headphone port? 

For speakers I couldn't figure the right setup for the 2.1 I have it connected via RCA (red/white) 

I know it had the smaller cable below to connect to the Computer, but I wonder if that could be for the sub as well? See attached photo, and would appreciate any advice on getting the most out of this. Also can't seem to figure how to update the firmware from my phone. Thanks guys! 



Also there is a hissing / crackling sound with the headphones connected. It's a lot more apparent when SBX is checked. 

I connected it via USB to my laptop and I swear the volume went through the roof and I almost lost my hearing wow.

Edit:
Updated firmware but when smart volume is selected I get a lot of hissing/crackling static. The phone is connected via bluetooth


----------



## Andi-C

abnorm said:


> I was planning on getting X7 and using it with Modmic. Were you able to fix the issue or is there a real problem with mic input?




No major problem with the mic, I just find the software can be temperamental sometimes. When started it can turn off the mic boost or on mine the software even though off on crystal voice can still be set ?


I'm still getting this Hiss on the left channel when turning on my unit ? This has only happened after the firmware upgrade.
Will try running it again later to see if that clears or fixes it.


----------



## mariniam

Same here with the power button after firmware upd. Some times starts with one press, other times need to press the button over 8 times!
  
 Not sure if its been mentioned before here, but how can we change the output to SPDIF or SPEAKERS without having to go into control panel -> sounds -> set default etc. all the freaking time!!??
  
 It would be just beautiful if there was an option to do this via the X7 interface.
  
 Also having an issue where the X7 wont detect my headphones the first time I attach them. I need to remove and re-insert the 3.5 jack and the second time they get detected. Works every time.


----------



## arcwindz

bombadilio said:


> Thanks a lot! I just hooked them up. Looks great!
> 
> I connected it via Bluetooth to my phone and I personally couldn't tell the difference with a flac track between Bluetooth and the cable which was weird. But that's a good thing right?
> 
> ...


 
 I don't think the AKG needs 600 ohms, and i don't think you need the 6,5mm jack either.
 Are you new to the amp concept? Your questions suggest so lol, try to read some info on DAC/AMP first.
  
 For sub config i think it is explained in FAQ somewhere in this thread or the other thread,
 And somebody will explain better than me regarding software issues


----------



## c-attack

There is a "new" driver up on the Creative site, however since its file name is a match for the original driver it appears what they've really done is pull the new one, and then put a new date on the old one.  I don't know what to make of this.  It certainly was the firmware update that triggered the power on issue and I had several days with it before the software update.  FW and Software package pulled as well.  Does this mean there is a problem with the new software package too? No details available at Creative.  So it seems like a full rollback.  Frankly, I prefer the power on issue to constantly fighting with the headphone/speaker selector every time I open a new program, wake from sleep, etc.  However, pulling all the files with no explanation seems a little drastic.  If there is a risk of damaging our components, we need to know.  While the number of units sold may be small, there isn't single hit for the Soundblaster X7 on the Creative Forums in the last 30 days.  Some explanation would be nice.


----------



## DigitalRonyn

Hey there C-Attack,
  
 We did indeed pull the other driver that was causing the issues with the power-on rather than let the issue continue to grow and frustrate the user base.
  
 That being said the newer driver poses no risk to the componentry so if you'd prefer to run that version until we have our newer driver package rollout with a fix for the power on you can do so safely.
  
 Again, we sincerely apologize for this issue that popped up and are actively working on a fix for it.
  
 I'll let you know here when we have a beta driver or a fix posting up as the issue has already been identified. I've also asked the web team to clarify the latest revision of the driver so it does not cause confusion to anyone who might be down-revving in the interim (thanks for the feedback!).
  
 Best Regards,

 Ryan


----------



## linxeye

Ryan,
  
 Thanks for the update. Just wondering a few things. You refer to the Windows software pack 1.00.22 as "the other driver". The thing is that both releases 1.00.15 and 1.00.22 use the SAME driver version 1.10.5.14 dated 09/10/2014. 
  
 I was assuming the power issue was caused by the firmware update. I understand it's not the case... Right ? Still it doesn't explain the driver thing. I find it hard to believe that the Creative software console is the root cause of the issue when the PC is off and you can't turn back on the X7. Maybe you can shed some light ?
  
 Also please note that with the initial release of X7 (stock firmware, software pack 1.00.15) I did experience the inability to power on the X7 unit but it was extremely rare (like 2 instances).
  
 Thanks.


----------



## inseconds99

digitalronyn said:


> Hey there C-Attack,
> 
> We did indeed pull the other driver that was causing the issues with the power-on rather than let the issue continue to grow and frustrate the user base.
> 
> ...




I believe the firmware caused the issue I am experiencing, not the driver. Any roll back options for that?


----------



## c-attack

Thank you for the response Ryan.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'll stick with the power issue update for now. Awaiting for further updates.


----------



## mark_roch

Mine's been fine since the FW update and i'm using the new (pulled) driver, guess I got lucky.


----------



## abnorm

How is the ASIO latency with X7? Has anyone tested how low it can go without distorting?
 I would like to use it not for just listening, but also for playing midi instruments.
  
 xi fi titanium hd, couldn't handle anything bellow 5ms, which is ok, as long as X7 is not worse than that.


----------



## DigitalRonyn

Hello all,

 I confirmed with engineering that it is indeed a firmware issue which is causing the sluggish power on issue that many experienced with the retracted driver. The driver package itself is fine (software and interface).
  
 The reason the driver package was retracted was that the driver package included the revised firmware as part of the installation procedure, so it needed to be removed.
  
 That being said...we're on track to have a fix in place most likely by the end of this week (Friday). 
  
 I'll pop up an update here when it goes live (or you can keep an eye on the download page as well).
  
 Thanks again for your patience!
  
 Ryan


----------



## inseconds99

digitalronyn said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I confirmed with engineering that it is indeed a firmware issue which is causing the sluggish power on issue that many experienced with the retracted driver. The driver package itself is fine (software and interface).
> 
> ...


 
 Best thing I've heard all day!!
  
 I am hoping that this X7 drives my new HD 800's well. I have heard of some troubles hooking up an external amp and just using the X7 as a dac/virtual surround device. Is this true?


----------



## Evshrug

Appreciate the community interaction!

I honestly didn't try any updates yet, but I'll try out the soon update.


----------



## bombadilio

Hey guys, 

I have a 800$ gift card for speakers for my new 55" Samsung 9000 suhd 4k which connects to the X7 LE they are trying to sell me the Denon Soundbar DHT514 to replace my logitech Z623. How is the Samsung 8.1 HW-H7500/Za soundbar? Anyone hear it? 

Any recs? The tv/monitor is my Computer monitor. At a loss here. 

Denon DHT514is $200
Klipsch R-108 $350
SonosTV TV Soundbar (1400@50%)
Energy CS-30 (300)


----------



## arcwindz

bombadilio said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a 800$ gift card for speakers for my new 55" Samsung 9000 suhd 4k which connects to the X7 LE they are trying to sell me the Denon Soundbar DHT514 to replace my logitech Z623. How is the Samsung 8.1 HW-H7500/Za soundbar? Anyone hear it?
> 
> ...




Never had a soundbar, but from what i read, soundbar won't be as good as a true 5.1 system. If i ever made an entertainment center, i am settng my eyes on the dolby atmos system, pioneer has one. Or maybe getting something like the sp-bs22 set if on tighter budget


----------



## bombadilio

arcwindz said:


> Never had a soundbar, but from what i read, soundbar won't be as good as a true 5.1 system. If i ever made an entertainment center, i am settng my eyes on the dolby atmos system, pioneer has one. Or maybe getting something like the sp-bs22 set if on tighter budget




Yeah I agree the thing is I won't use the back speakers since it's mainly being used as a computer / movie area and I have nowhere to trout the rear back. How are those bose setups? I saw the Bose CineMate 1 SR but it's sold out. 

There is the cinemate, however it comes with the receiver which would nullify the X7 LE


----------



## arcwindz

bombadilio said:


> Yeah I agree the thing is I won't use the back speakers since it's mainly being used as a computer / movie area and I have nowhere to trout the rear back. How are those bose setups? I saw the Bose CineMate 1 SR but it's sold out.
> 
> There is the cinemate, however it comes with the receiver which would nullify the X7 LE




Since you use z623 i assume you got surround setup 
Personally, if i don't use surround I'd just get a 2.0/2.1 system and use headphone when i want surround. But if you really want surround but don't have the space, i guess soundbar is the only way out.

Will need others advice on soundbar, i got no experience with it.

Edit: i just notice z623 is 2.1 lol


----------



## rockytopwiz

Whats the best 5.1 speaker setup for this bad boy?


----------



## DigitalRonyn

Hey there everyone,
  
 As promised, the driver update (and new firmware included) has been posted on our support page for the X7.
  
 This addresses the sluggish power button issue as well.
  
 Here's the fixes in the release:
  
 Fixes:
 Fixed power on issue after entering Standby mode
 Fixed issue on Playback Volume / Mute indicator
 Fixed Power indicator issue after resetting device
 Fixed USB audio playback issue on certain system
 Fixed noise issue when Bluetooth is connected and not streaming
 Fixed soft audio output issue on internal mic
 Fixed audio switching issue between headphones and speakers
 Prevents speaker calibration from affecting headphones
  
 Here's the official notes from the release:
  
This download supports and is applicable for the following hardware:

Sound Blaster X7
 _What's New:_

Added support for the E-MU XM7 passive speakers
Renamed "SPDIF in Direct" to "Direct Mode (SPDIF-In)"
Rearranged speaker configuration options
Separated the "Speakers and Headphones" section into two pages
 _Requirements:_

Microsoft® Windows® 8.1 32-bit or 64-bit, Windows 8 32-bit or 64-bit, Windows 7 32-bit or 64-bit, Windows Vista® 32-bit or 64-bit
Sound Blaster X7
 _Notes:_

To install this pack, do the following:
Download the file onto your local hard disk.
Double-click the downloaded file.
Follow the instructions on the screen.
Restart your computer when prompted.

  
  
  
 Looking forward to hearing any feedback from this release!
  
 Ryan


----------



## inseconds99

digitalronyn said:


> Hey there everyone,
> 
> As promised, the driver update (and new firmware included) has been posted on our support page for the X7.
> 
> ...



Nice, I will update in the morning.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Very nice, I'll update when I get home.

Digital, anything on adding headphone mode for the spdif and/or RCA out?

Please, PLEASE we need this option, including headphone SBX algorithms through those outputs.


----------



## razorpakk

Firmware update was rough, it ended with a: Current version unknown. Driver not loaded after firmware upgrade. 
 All my usb devices (Keyboard and mouse) weren't responding and I had to force shut down. 
 At reboot the usb took 30 seconds to start working (I guess the last part is normal).
  
 EDIT: The power on issue seems completely fixed (even if once windows was looking for drivers as it wasn't being recognized). I'll wait for a couple of days to see how's going.


----------



## Andi-C

Thanks for the quick fix on the firmware ! 
  
 Done here with no issues....


----------



## inseconds99

All updated with no issue, I will comment on the power button later or tomorrow as the X7 usually has to be off for a while then turned back on before it has an issue.


----------



## rockytopwiz

It says the mac version of the driver update was released on the 14th of April 2015, is that a typo, or are the updates only for windows users?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Update went smooth as silk. No more power issues.


----------



## mariniam

Hey Ryan thanks for posting the update. One question, do we need to dowload and run both the driver and firmware updates?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I believe one is for the software side, and one is for the hardware side, so yes.


----------



## linxeye

Yup you apparently have to DL the software pack and the firmware pack. The driver pack doesn't include any firmware update. It has to be run separately. And it takes a while  Power issue seems fixed here !


----------



## rockytopwiz

So soundblaster only cares about windows users?  Am I going to have to go borrow someones PC to get this updated?  Do I not have enough street red to deserve an answer around here or what the ****?


----------



## inseconds99

rockytopwiz said:


> So soundblaster only cares about windows users?  Am I going to have to go borrow someones PC to get this updated?  Do I not have enough street red to deserve an answer around here or what the ****?




I understand you're upset but take it easy, he isn't a miracle worker, I'm sure he'll get you the answer when he has it.


----------



## flyingsaucer

mad lust envy said:


> I have that exact same laptop as my PC gaming setup. You'll go from THX Tru Studio on the R4 to SBX on the X7. They're VERY similiar. The SBX is like a more accurate version of THX Tru Studio, which is a good thing, and the amp and dac are much better for headphones.
> 
> 680m, or 7970? Got the 680m.


 
 I've the 675m


----------



## Evshrug

rockytopwiz said:


> So soundblaster only cares about windows users?  Am I going to have to go borrow someones PC to get this updated?  Do I not have enough street red to deserve an answer around here or what the ****?



Are you able to download the X7 firmware update? I noticed my iPhone recently downloaded the new control panel with the new options, so for now all you need is the firmware update...


----------



## rockytopwiz

Nope no new firmware or driver for mac on the support page.  I have the control panel app on my android and my girlfriends iPhone.  Haven't noticed any updates to it, but even if there were that wouldn't fix the power on issue and other issues I don't believe.


----------



## hi2chris

inseconds99 said:


> I understand you're upset but take it easy, he isn't a miracle worker, I'm sure he'll get you the answer when he has it.


 

 I did ask the same question a while back so i understand his frustration especially when i see so many other questions asked after mine answered before


----------



## abnorm

Just setup X7 for the first time. I am having a problem with no sound with Direct Mode is disabled.
 I can only get sound from headphones or speakers with direct mode on, which means my mic is muted as well. Any ideas?


----------



## inseconds99

abnorm said:


> Just setup X7 for the first time. I am having a problem with no sound with Direct Mode is disabled.
> I can only get sound from headphones or speakers with direct mode on, which means my mic is muted as well. Any ideas?


 
 That is a how it works, Direct Mode turns the mic off. Listening only mode.
  
 Edit: I just realized you said you hear nothing with direct mode off, sorry no answer here.


----------



## abnorm

Yes, no sound at all without direct mode. I can see the audio meter moving in Windows Playback device, but no sound.
  
 Edit: Looks like it's a hardware issue. I hooked up X7 to Macbook Pro and same problem... No sound with Direct Mode off. I don't know what else to try.
 Tried software and hardware resets.


----------



## Papajoe

rockytopwiz said:


> Whats the best 5.1 speaker setup for this bad boy?



whats best = how deep ur pocket would go? im using logitech z906 with x7...good enou for movies n gaming..


----------



## rockytopwiz

I looked at those, but not real sure about logitech, you say they are just okay? Id want more than okay for $300.  Im thinking maybe Klipsch 5.1 if i can find a set.  There doesn't really seem to be the best selection of quality 5.1 computer speakers


----------



## conquerator2

I got contacted by SB to elaborate on the sound which we want from SPDIF (whether it is HRTF related or SBX like stereo mix, etc)
Well, I replied this:
'I basically mean the same audio virtualization that is passed from the headphone output of the X7 (also Recon3D USB, etc.)
I believe that one takes a DD5.1 signal and processes it properly for headphones so that it sounds like a real stagewith left right back and front projection, a true headphone surround.
While through the SPDIF there is no headphone mode and as such only 2.1/5.1 speakers can be selected. The 2.1 speaker mode downsamples to 2 channels and only tries to simulate 5 channels from that, I believe. It sounds very different and not really as good and realistic as the headphone out sound. The 5.1 speaker mode from SPDIF does not work with headphones.
Basically I would like the exact same headphone mode to be available through SPDIF (and RCA line out if possible) as that is the best sound you can get from headphones smily_headphones1_gif.'
Will have my fingers crossed!


----------



## linxeye

Personnally i would really WANT the X7 to have a Dolby Digital encoder just like other SB devices (ZxR, etc) so the SPDIF can be used to send great audio to 5.1 receiver. Please !


----------



## Fegefeuer

conquerator2 said:


> I got contacted by SB to elaborate on the sound which we want from SPDIF (whether it is HRTF related or SBX like stereo mix, etc)
> Well, I replied this:
> 'I basically mean the same audio virtualization that is passed from the headphone output of the X7 (also Recon3D USB, etc.)
> I believe that one takes a DD5.1 signal and processes it properly for headphones so that it sounds like a real stagewith left right back and front projection, a true headphone surround.
> ...


 
  
 Me. too. Wrote half a page whiz strong German accuracy and stubbornness. Here's an excerpt on the basic functionality that used to be provided and was always awesome with Creative products:


> 1.
> 
> a) With the older X-Fi Models like X-Fi Titanium everything I had setup under the software panel was transferred 1:1 to the optical out when "stereo mix" was enabled. I could connect an external DAC/AMP and play with CMSS-3D Headphone. Voilá, HRTF gaming on the external DAC/AMP.
> 
> ...


----------



## DigitalRonyn

Hey there,
  
 We hear you Apple users!
  
 We actually have a firmware updater for Mac in testing right now and are looking to release soon. 

 I'll keep you posted when I have more details from engineering on the live date.
  
 Regards,
  
 Ryan


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I don'tm know what is happening, but had the volume at 10% and it almost blew my eardrums out. 

This X7 is gonna end up blowing out my TH900 drivers. I'm to the point where I just want a refund and forget this thing existed.

The software is not cooperating what what I want out of it (aka the damn volume control).


----------



## rockytopwiz

Unless the X7 is a windows only device all software for Windows and Mac should be released at the same time.  Seeing how Creative markets these as both Mac and Windows compatible, you guys should really keep up with both operating systems for updates.  Thats ridiculous.  Im afraid I'm going to break this dang thing as many times as i have to hit the power button.  I could have bought a hell of an A/V receiver for $400 with a lot less headache.


----------



## inseconds99

mad lust envy said:


> I don'tm know what is happening, but had the volume at 10% and it almost blew my eardrums out.
> 
> This X7 is gonna end up blowing out my TH900 drivers. I'm to the point where I just want a refund and forget this thing existed.
> 
> The software is not cooperating what what I want out of it (aka the damn volume control).


 
 You're scaring me here, I just got my HD800's today and I will be so pissed off if this happens.


----------



## Sedare38

I haven't had that issue y


mad lust envy said:


> I don'tm know what is happening, but had the volume at 10% and it almost blew my eardrums out.
> 
> This X7 is gonna end up blowing out my TH900 drivers. I'm to the point where I just want a refund and forget this thing existed.
> 
> The software is not cooperating what what I want out of it (aka the damn volume control).


 
  
 I've not had this issue at all. I do just keep my Headphone volume between 14 and 24 though. The headphones setting seems to be on the loud side.


----------



## razorpakk

rockytopwiz said:


> Unless the X7 is a windows only device all software for Windows and Mac should be released at the same time.  Seeing how Creative markets these as both Mac and Windows compatible, you guys should really keep up with both operating systems for updates.  Thats ridiculous.  Im afraid I'm going to break this dang thing as many times as i have to hit the power button.  I could have bought a hell of an A/V receiver for $400 with a lot less headache.


 
 You mean that they should wait to release the Windows version until the Apple is ready? Doesn't benefit anyone.
 And of course someone would prioritize the platform with more users.


----------



## rockytopwiz

They should work on both simultaneously.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

sedare38 said:


> I haven't had that issue y
> 
> I've not had this issue at all. I do just keep my Headphone volume between 14 and 24 though. The headphones setting seems to be on the loud side.




That's where I always leave mine. Mid 20's, Low 30 if I'm feeling lively. (It also depends on which headphone you're using).

Well, today, it was like it was at 100, even when the volume read at 10. I didn't change a single thing from the day before. And lowering the volume on the X7 itself didn't make it less loud.

The problem wasn't there many hours later when I turned it back on, but then I wasn't getting sound AT ALL, despite the windows device panel showing that music was indeed playing, and that it was set to the X7 as the default device.

I had to turn the X7 off/on various times, unplug various times, change the default devices various times before I was able to get sound again.

It's this inconsistent performance or clashing with windows that I'm fed up with. I really like the X7 when it works. but these issues are making me not wanna risk destroying my expensive as hell headphones with it.

In case Creative is wondering:

Default device is the X7 via USB, set to 24/96. Stereo (I change it to 5.1 when playing games on my PC which hasn't been in awhile), software mode. Volume set to around 20 every time I turn it off. Speaker out volume is set to 100 (due to the line out feeding my external amp which I haven't used in over a week either). My external amp has it's own volume control, which is why the setting to 100 makes no difference as my external amp is set to a low volume.

All software options are unchecked. Normal Gain.

The only other device going into the X7 is my PS4 via optical/spdif in. That is muted in the X7 software unless I'm playing games, in which then I'll mute the USB on the PC end. When I do play on the PS4, I turn on SBX, just for the surround setting (to 100). That is the only change between when I play, and when I'm on PC not playing. I don't use the Bluetooth feature for audio, nor do I use any other device. JUST the USB, and the optical in. Neither in direct mode. WHEN I wasn't getting audio, I flipped on Direct Mode to see if I could hear the distinct 'click' on the X7. The click did NOT occur.

I've checked over and over that all my settings were correct, yet was still getting that stupid loud volume this morning, and then no audio at all later on.


----------



## Sedare38

sedare38 said:


> I haven't had that issue y
> 
> I've not had this issue at all. I do just keep my Headphone volume between 14 and 24 though. The headphones setting seems to be on the loud side.


 
 I feel ya.
  
 Playing devil's advocate: with such a product, and if this is more or less new, how much are we being beta guinea pigs? I do like that Creative is updating drivers and firmware quickly, but you are right this product should be more polished finished on the software side. I am liking the hardware though and luckily haven't had the issues you have had to deal with.


----------



## earfonia

mad lust envy said:


> That's where I always leave mine. Mid 20's, Low 30 if I'm feeling lively. (It also depends on which headphone you're using).
> 
> Well, today, it was like it was at 100, even when the volume read at 10. I didn't change a single thing from the day before. And lowering the volume on the X7 itself didn't make it less loud.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I can feel your frustration. I had volume issue with my Geek Out 450, blasted my ears about 3 times, and now I kinda afraid to use it, as it might destroy my IEM or my ears.
  
 Probably you can ask Creative for a replacement or repair?


----------



## Fegefeuer

Th-900 sustains 1.8w input so at least the x7 can't harm them.


----------



## Sound Blaster

mad lust envy said:


> That's where I always leave mine. Mid 20's, Low 30 if I'm feeling lively. (It also depends on which headphone you're using).
> 
> Well, today, it was like it was at 100, even when the volume read at 10. I didn't change a single thing from the day before. And lowering the volume on the X7 itself didn't make it less loud.
> 
> ...


 
 Hi,
 Could you refresh your firmware and let us know if it fixes the no or loud volume issue on your X7.
  
 Sincere apologies for the inconvenience caused.


----------



## Andi-C

The volume works just fine here, with headphones it remembers the last point of volume when I plug them in & the same for the speaker's. 
Only issue I'm still having is the Crystal voice, even though off (grayed out in crystal voice) it still ables some setting ? Ie echo reduction.


----------



## return78

Is following setup works with X7?
  
 i. 2.0 setup: Computer (usb) --> (usb_in) Audio-gd NBF11 (DAC RAC output) --> (line in) X7 (passive speaker out) --> speaker
  
 ii. 2.1 setup: Computer (usb) --> (usb_in) Audio-gd NBF11 (DAC RAC output) --> (line in) X7 (passive speaker out) --> speaker
                                                                                                                                         ...> X7 (c/sub out) --> active sub-woofer
  
 Toggling between X7,  NAD D3020,  Denon PMA50 to replace my poweramp.
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## abnorm

I am having major issues with ASIO driver. (Windows 7)
 First issue is setting latency to 1ms doesn't do much. Latency is still very high.
 Second issue: for example I open Kontakt using ASIO output. All other programs like winamp and foobar stop playback and crash. This was not an issue with X-FI HD.
  
 ASIO playback is very important to me for playing midi instruments. If it's this broken and there is no fix, I won't be able to keep X7.


----------



## inseconds99

sound blaster said:


> Hi,
> Could you refresh your firmware and let us know if it fixes the no or loud volume issue on your X7.
> 
> Sincere apologies for the inconvenience caused.


 
 Playing BF 4 today and I started getting no sound. I logged out of the game and look down at task bar and I notice the sound keeps going from on to off. Its hard to explain, its almost like the X7 is turning on and off at 100MPH but the power isn't actually turning off. Its like I am pulling the plug on my USB port and plugging it back in over and over. I have tried everything to fix this tonight and nothing is working. My X7 is officially dead. I am furious right now as I just purchased an HD 800 and now nothing to listen to it with.


----------



## inseconds99

*Update*, X7 works through Bluetooth, USB is is completely dead. Tested different cords, different ports. All of the above did not work. The USB port is fried, this is unacceptable for such a new product to mechanically go bad so quickly. Going to contact amazon shortly to try to press for a store credit or an exchange. It has been about 2 months since my purchase but I hope they can accommodate me with situation.
  
*Edit*: I happened to randomly plug the USB into my monitor and it began recognizing the X7. Tried again directly to every USB on the computer and nothing. I restored my computer and attempted again but with no luck. All my other peripherals work that are plugged into every other USB except for my X7. It seems to only work when plugged through a USB hub, such as the one built into the monitor.
  
 Once again this all started randomly today, lost sound playing battlefield, then the X7 was recognizing and unrecognized withing windows very rapidly, like i was pulling the plug and plugging it back in very fast. Then nothing, would not recognize until I just randomly plugged it into my monitor. Seems like some sort of USB power issue with the X7 and my motherboard.
  
*Edit 2*: Seems like something similar has happened before for other people with a Schiit Modi http://www.head-fi.org/t/680528/schiit-modi-works-via-usb-hub-but-not-directly-to-onboard-usb


----------



## Yethal

conquerator2 said:


> I got contacted by SB to elaborate on the sound which we want from SPDIF (whether it is HRTF related or SBX like stereo mix, etc)
> Well, I replied this:
> 'I basically mean the same audio virtualization that is passed from the headphone output of the X7 (also Recon3D USB, etc.)
> I believe that one takes a DD5.1 signal and processes it properly for headphones so that it sounds like a real stagewith left right back and front projection, a true headphone surround.
> ...


 
 I have contacted Creative about the same matter about a month ago. They told me that SBX surround cannot be played over rca or optical output. Maybe they'll add this functionality in a future update since it is definitely possible hardware wise.


----------



## conquerator2

yethal said:


> I have contacted Creative about the same matter about a month ago. They told me that SBX surround cannot be played over rca or optical output. Maybe they'll add this functionality in a future update since it is definitely possible hardware wise.




I will have my fingers crossed! That is really the only thing I need! Then the X7 would be the perfect product, doing everything I could ever ask it to do


----------



## Evshrug

I do admit, pre-release I thought this was a bespoke feature, and was going to use it with my Bifrost/Tube amp like I did my Omni. Little expensive to use mainly as just a digital DSP, but seemed like the only headphone surround DSP compatible with consoles and digital output. Not having the SBX "Stereo Mix" output confused me.

As it happens, the X7's DAC was plenty good enough mid-fi that just using the X7 by itself was satisfying, and I use either my PS4 or iPhone as my source 90% of the time so I missed the PC bugs. Still, the knowledge of the X7 being part of an "upgrade path" and never becoming completely obsolete was an appealing thing to me.


----------



## Yethal

Well, If we spam them often enough maybe they'll add it. The thought of having an upgradable audiochain on consoles is very appealing.


----------



## Evshrug

Right, it's funny because the quality of audio samples in console games isn't super high bitrate and stuff... traditionally. Now with everything Blu-Ray and dedicated sound processors in the consoles, equipment upgrades will be more relevant


----------



## Yethal

Well, Uncharted used to have pretty good audio quality. I hope ND will add TLOU audio customization options to Uncharted 4.


----------



## Evshrug

Most of the AAA first-party Sony and (Sony exclusive) Naughty Dog games had good audio...
Seems to be a common element.


----------



## inseconds99

Now that I got my X7 working again, I am looking to connect my Xbox One and PS4 to it but there is only one optical port. Can anyone recommend me a Optical Switch/Selector so I can connect both my PS4 and XOne at the same time?


----------



## Yethal

inseconds99 said:


> Now that I got my X7 working again, I am looking to connect my Xbox One and PS4 to it but there is only one optical port. Can anyone recommend me a Optical Switch/Selector so I can connect both my PS4 and XOne at the same time?


 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Audio-Optical-Fiber-Cable-Adapter-TOSlink-3-Way-Selector-Switch-Splitter-/321642699303?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae3661a27
  
 I have this one. Stopped using it after I started using Bravia TV as my gaming display. It should do the job just fine.


----------



## inseconds99

yethal said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Audio-Optical-Fiber-Cable-Adapter-TOSlink-3-Way-Selector-Switch-Splitter-/321642699303?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae3661a27
> 
> I have this one. Stopped using it after I started using Bravia TV as my gaming display. It should do the job just fine.


 
 Looks like monoprice sells a similar if not the same one, do you go optical out from the bravia to the X7? I won't be able to do that as I am using a BenQ gaming monitor.


----------



## Yethal

inseconds99 said:


> Looks like monoprice sells a similar if not the same one, do you go optical out from the bravia to the X7? I won't be able to do that as I am using a BenQ gaming monitor.


 
 I do. Bravia TV actually outputs unaltered 5.1 signal through the optical (most tvs output a downmixed two channel dolby pro logic signal) so when I switch the HDMI input, the audio input going to the X7 changes with it.
  
 As for the gaming monitor, there is one BenQ monitor, RL2460HT which, besides being a great monitor by itself, has an HDMI output port (for daisy chaining a second display or connecting to a capture card). This coupled with an HDMI audio extractor like this one would allow for the same kind of convenience.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Panlong-Audio-Extractor-Splitter-De-embedder/dp/B00JVNX8RO


----------



## inseconds99

yethal said:


> I do. Bravia TV actually output unaltered 5.1 signal through the optical (most tvs output a downmixed two channel dolby pro logic signal) so when I switch the HDMI input, the audio input going to the X7 changes with it.
> 
> As for the gaming monitor, there is one BenQ monitor, RL2460HT which, besides being a great monitor by itself, has an HDMI output port (for daisy chaining a second display or connecting to a capture card). This coupled with an HDMI audio extractor like this one would allow for the same kind of convenience.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Panlong-Audio-Extractor-Splitter-De-embedder/dp/B00JVNX8RO


 
 I am using the XL2720z, no HDMI out so basically when I disconnect the PS4 and XOne from my tv I wil be forced to go optical.


----------



## Yethal

inseconds99 said:


> I am using the XL2720z, no HDMI out so basically when I disconnect the PS4 and XOne from my tv I wil be forced to go optical.


 
 In that case, an optical switch would be necessary. Unless You're willing to buy an HDMI switch with optical output.


----------



## ant1th3s1s

It's a sad day when the sole reason for registering on a forum is to complain about a product...
  
 I bought my X7 a few weeks ago. After a setup process that can only be described as a complete ball-ache, I've had a few ongoing issues to say the least -

 1. First time connecting to Mac and using the X7 app, my brand spanking new Philips X2 cans nearly blew my head off. Everything was turned right down on the physical control knob and the Mac app. Not a fun start, but we got past it and thankfully, it hasn't happened since.
  
 2. The iPhone app refused to work despite being connected to the X7 - it just kept rabbiting on about connecting via Settings > Bluetooth when it was already connected! It's behaving itself now, but not a great first impression.
  
 3. Dolby Digital correctly detected on the X7 when connected to XB1 and PS4, but stopped after a few days. Awesome. I have SBX and Scout Mode, so I can deal with it, but I'm assuming I'm not using the X7 to its fullest potential. Or maybe I just like the comforting glow of the DD logo for the placebo effect. Regardless, did work, doesn't now. And yes, DD is selected on both XB1 and PS4.
  
 4. When I use the iPhone app, the Headphones tab randomly resets to High Impedence. Given mine are Low Impedence headphones and the app specifically warns "Using this setting may damage your headphones", how about sticking to what I've selected instead of blowing up my gear!!!
  
 5. The Bass Boost selector in the SBX section of the iPhone app is dead. Not deselected, completely dead and greyed out - I can't turn it on or off. This is new and has only happened since I last connected to the X7. I can't confirm now, because I'm stuck in the middle of a firmware upgrade...more below. 

 6. Since upgrading the firmware the first time a fortnight ago, the power button has become unresponsive. Thoroughly annoying, but I understand Creative has fixed this issue in the latest firmware upgrade. So, moving on...

 7. Last night, the X7 decided to randomly go into Standby Mode mid-game. Not once, but half a dozen times over the course of an hour or two. I'm using the frigging thing and nothing has changed settings-wise in weeks, so why is Standby suddenly being initiated? I didn't even know it had a sleep mode.
  
*8. To *hopefully* address issues #3-7, I thought I'd upgrade to the latest firmware...this one's a doozy.*
  
 First message - "Do not unplug cable during upgrading process!". Fine, no problem. I hadn't planned to and I'm not sure which cable you're referring to (power or USB, or both?), but thanks for the heads-up. 
  
 Click Upgrade and 5 seconds later, I get this second message, quoting verbatim - "*Please switch the device into bootloader mode by press and hold on power button before connecting DC power, and releasing only when the Blue LED is ON*".
  
 Firstly, what does that even mean? English please.
 Secondly, I was just told NOT to disconnect the "cable" (again...Power? USB? Neither?) or I'd brick the thing, and now the Firmware Upgrade is telling me to hold down the power button BEFORE connecting DC? It's already connected and needs to be for the firmware upgrade to initialise!
 Thirdly, the Blue LED is already ON...gah...where's a shotgun when you need one?
 Fourthly, my Dolby Digital LED is back on...mid-upgrade. Awesome. There's that silver lining I've been looking for.

*How do I get past this potential device-killing prompt, assuming I don't kill it with a hammer first?* I'm not touching the (barely functional) power button, nor am I disconnecting the power mid-upgrade. I'm in limbo until someone can explain this idiotic message.
  
 For a $500 (here in Australia) luxury product, my impression thus far of the X7, based on the above laundry list of problems, is it's nothing short of shoddy workmanship for the price we're paying. If I can get through this firmware upgrade without destroying it in the process, the X7 is going straight back where it came from. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love tinkering with big boy toys that enhance my entertainment, but based on my experience, which seems to reflect that of others on these forums, I can't recommend the X7 to anyone.
  
 From an audio and convenience perspective, the X7 is great - it pairs really well with my X2 headphones, or pumping out 5.1 through a set of Logitech Z5500s (which have always sounded a bit crap connected direct to PC or Mac). On the flip-side, it's completely unreliable and is putting my other gear at risk. Not to mention, while the soundstage is large and crisp, IMHO, positional cues are far better on the MixAmp 5.8 for console gaming, so don't buy the X7 if that's your primary objective.
  
 Finally, ditch that flimsy coathanger attachment masquerading as a headphones stand and get one of these instead - http://dri1.img.digitalrivercontent.net/Storefront/Company/msstore/images/hardware/pdp/en-US_Xbox360_Astro_Gaming_Headset_Stand_DHF-00233.jpg


----------



## earfonia

return78 said:


> Is following setup works with X7?
> 
> i. 2.0 setup: Computer (usb) --> (usb_in) Audio-gd NBF11 (DAC RAC output) --> (line in) X7 (passive speaker out) --> speaker
> 
> ...


 
  
 2.0, It will work that way, but I won't do that. X7 is using digital volume control, that means, whatever goes to line input will be converted to digital PCM signal, go through the digital volume, and converted back to analog.
  
 You better get a pure analog power amplifier for your speaker.
  
 2.1, might not work.


----------



## Yethal

ant1th3s1s said:


> *8. To *hopefully* address issues #3-7, I thought I'd upgrade to the latest firmware...this one's a doozy.*
> 
> First message - "Do not unplug cable during upgrading process!". Fine, no problem. I hadn't planned to and I'm not sure which cable you're referring to (power or USB, or both?), but thanks for the heads-up.
> 
> ...


 
 The first one is easy. You unplug the power, start holding down the power button and then connect the power back on. I did the firmware upgrade without a hitch. You'll be fine
  
 As for the positional cues, did You enable surround in the Control Panel, and if You did what value did You set?


----------



## ant1th3s1s

yethal said:


> The first one is easy. You unplug the power, start holding down the power button and then connect the power back on. I did the firmware upgrade without a hitch. You'll be fine
> 
> As for the positional cues, did You enable surround in the Control Panel, and if You did what value did You set?


 

 I reckon the dodgy Engrish message was not meant for public consumption - it looked more like a debugging message if the firmware upgrade went balls-up and I was never supposed to see it. I ended up rolling the dice and Ctrl-Alt-Del'ing out of the firmware upgrade without touching the power cord or power button, and the second attempt was successful. But it simply reinforces the doubts I have about the X7 in terms of reliability - too many things go wrong too easily and it's a high-risk gamble when it messes with a $1000+ headphone audio setup.
  
 The firmware upgrade seems to have resolved the Dolby Digital, Bass Boost, flaky power button and random standby mode issues...for now. Everything is functioning as expected, so I'm disinclined to return the unit. I really don't want to, I just want the damn thing to work! The most concerning thing was standby kicking in randomly in-game - if that crops up again, it's curtains for the X7.
  
 Positional cues is more of a head-to-head comparison between the X7 and the three MixAmps I own (first-gen wired, wireless 5.8 and A50). Regardless of the SBX settings (SS @ anywhere between 80 to 100%) or using Scout Mode, the X7 gets pantsed by the 5.8. My A50s are surpassed by the Philips X2 + Creative X7, which was my intention, but more-so by the X2s paired with the 5.8 for positional cues.
  
 Using _Garden Warfare_ as an example (I own it on PS3, PS4, XB1 and PC, so it's handy for testing), it has wonderful in-game audio with strong positional cues, as long as your health is high. Setting up a Garden Ops match on Sharkbite Shores and planting Scaredy-shrooms at the back - you can get them roughly at 4, 6 and 8 o'clock to test left-rear, rear and right-rear. From directly behind, I can almost feel the bullets going through the back of my head from a discernible distance on the 5.8. The same applies to the A50s. On the X7, it sounds a lot shallower and the direction is more difficult to pinpoint. The difference doesn't translate as cleanly to the MP modes like Gardens and Graveyards because there's a lot more noise going on, but I can definitely tell where the attack is coming from and how far away it is better on the MixAmp than the X7.
  
 Having DD re-enabled seems to have improved things on the X7 over simply using SBX, but it's still clearer on the 5.8. I've also tested in a number of other games such as _Destiny_, _Titanfall_, _CoD_ and _Battlefield_ and the 5.8 comes out on top for positional cues. It also tosses more bass, which I like, with the X7 sounding wider yet flatter.
  
 In practical gaming terms, we're talking bee's dick territory - if you own a MixAmp and decent low-impedence headphones, the step up to the X7 isn't worth the outlay, unless you're buying it for other reasons like multiple audio sources, and / or to hook up 5.1 speakers. It's definitely superior to Astro A50s, but for the average punter, the difference is likely far outweighed by the cost.
  
 I'll persist with the X7 regardless, given a wired, battery-less, desktop setup is more suited to my needs. In addition to 5 consoles (HDMI > Yamaha receiver > Bravia > Optical > X7), the X7 handles my PC, Mac and Bravia audio and ties in neatly with Logitech Z5500 speakers and kicks the soundscape into the stratosphere. Connecting anything direct to the Z5500s sounds flat and lifeless by comparison, nor did it every really sound like a rich 5.1 mix when connected to a Creative X-Fi Fatal1ty on PC.
  
 In summary, as an all-in-one solution, the X7 is great...as long as it's working properly! When it doesn't, things can go pear-shaped very quickly, with seemingly no rhyme nor reason. If you can't trust the product you're using to do the job you've paid for it to do, it makes it very easy to migrate to the competition.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Always said it, Dolby Headphone is still a bit better at positional cues than SBX, especially rear cues. What you gain from SBX, is a lot less reverb and a more linear sound presentation (Dolby headphone is a little skewed towards warmth)

I'm perfectly fine with both, though I do prefer the rear cues on DH.


----------



## ant1th3s1s

Any reason why Dolby Digital is detected on Xbox One but not PS4? They're both set to output DD via Optical (also tried HDMI), but the X7 only picks it up on the XB1.
  
 Now that I've had a chance to test it, DD on the X7 and XB1, sans SBX, sounds better than the 5.8 for positional cues, except perhaps directly behind.


----------



## earfonia

I heard that Creative is working on newer firmware now, expected to fix the volume bug. Hopefully the new firmware will be ready in a few weeks.


----------



## Yethal

ant1th3s1s said:


> Any reason why Dolby Digital is detected on Xbox One but not PS4? They're both set to output DD via Optical (also tried HDMI), but the X7 only picks it up on the XB1.
> 
> Now that I've had a chance to test it, DD on the X7 and XB1, sans SBX, sounds better than the 5.8 for positional cues, except perhaps directly behind.


 
 Set Format Priority to Dolby. Work fine with my PS4


----------



## ant1th3s1s

yethal said:


> Set Format Priority to Dolby. Work fine with my PS4


 

 Already done, not working. Same for PS3, which has more granular audio settings. Both support DD 5.1 over HDMI as an output option.
  
 Same also for 360, but it apparently only supports DD over optical. 
  
 My guess is the X7, or the PS4 and PS3, aren't happy about piping the audio out via HDMI, through the Yamaha receiver and on to the Bravia optical port, which does seem to support 5.1 throughput. Oddly, the XB1 is perfectly fine with it. The MixAmps also seem to work fine with the same setup.
  
 I was hoping to avoid it, but it looks like optical from the consoles through a TOSlink switch to the X7 might be the solution if I want DD all around. More wires...I hate wires.


----------



## return78

earfonia said:


> 2.0, It will work that way, but I won't do that. X7 is using digital volume control, that means, whatever goes to line input will be converted to digital PCM signal, go through the digital volume, and converted back to analog.
> 
> You better get a pure analog power amplifier for your speaker.
> 
> 2.1, might not work.


 
  
 iii. 2.1 setup: Computer (usb) --> X7 (passive speaker out) --> speaker
                                                                                             ...> X7 (c/sub out) --> active 
  
 Is option 3 works? Or how's to get X7 works with passive speaker + active sub?
  
 Key reason i exploring X7,  NAD D3020,  Denon PMA50 are:
 - To replace poweramp that having intermittent problem.
 - To try out 2 different taste of DAC. Both Audio-gd & new gear can be hooked up to PC indeed when uses with headphone independently.
  
 Based on what you had mentioned, that means X7 do not support bypass or straight thru on analog input (line in). 
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Yethal

ant1th3s1s said:


> Already done, not working. Same for PS3, which has more granular audio settings. Both support DD 5.1 over HDMI as an output option.
> 
> Same also for 360, but it apparently only supports DD over optical.
> 
> ...


 
 That's weird. I use a pretty similar setup (PS4 > HDMI > optical out > X7) and it works perfectly fine. Try bypassing the Yamaha receiver and see if that works.


----------



## earfonia

return78 said:


> iii. 2.1 setup: Computer (usb) --> X7 (passive speaker out) --> speaker
> ...> X7 (c/sub out) --> active
> 
> Is option 3 works? Or how's to get X7 works with passive speaker + active sub?


 
  
 That's exactly one of the suggestion for improvement that I put on the first page. To feed stereo signal from USB to X7, and to get output from the speakers output as well as the subwoofer output channel. So far, what I know, we cannot do that with X7, but I'm not sure with the newer firmware that is going to be released soon.
  
 Has anyone able to do that setup?  Please let us know if any of you managed to get sub out by just playing stereo file. Thanks!


----------



## Deckardk

I returned my x7 since I didn't feel it was ready for prime time. It took a full week to receive an rma number after it was requested. And although it was delivered to Creative on April 28th, still no refund. 

This is the worst return experience I've seen from a so-called reputable company. A charge back has been initiated. 

Word to the wise for would-be buyers out there.


----------



## justnvc

deckardk said:


> I returned my x7 since I didn't feel it was ready for prime time. It took a full week to receive an rma number after it was requested. And although it was delivered to Creative on April 28th, still no refund.
> 
> This is the worst return experience I've seen from a so-called reputable company. A charge back has been initiated.
> 
> Word to the wise for would-be buyers out there.


 


 http://us.creative.com/support/warranty/rma/rmafaq.asp
  
"Creative Labs standard RMA turnaround time is 10-15 business days from the day it was received. If no product is received after 15 business days, please contact Customer Support for further assistance."

You agreed to these terms when you bought the product, now you're initiating a charge back within that time? As much as I can sympathise with your frustration, you're going about this the wrong way man.


----------



## Deckardk

justnvc said:


> http://us.creative.com/support/warranty/rma/rmafaq.asp
> 
> [COLOR=222D33]"Creative Labs standard RMA turnaround time is 10-15 business days from the day it was received. If no product is received after 15 business days, please [/COLOR][COLOR=315963]contact Customer Support[/COLOR][COLOR=222D33] for further assistance."[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=222D33]You agreed to these terms when you bought the product, now you're initiating a charge back within that time? As much as I can sympathise with your frustration, you're going about this the wrong way man.[/COLOR]




^ One week to receive an rma? Not reasonable. 

And just because 10-15 days is posted doesn't make it reasonable either. Never experienced anything like it. 

Nothing will ever change unless consumers fight back with the only power they have. Take it like a sheep and it will continue to be crap.


----------



## Deckardk

^ Failed to mention that I also called Creative's tech support 3 times, and each time was on hold for 30 minutes followed by being disconnected.

What an abortion of a way to do business.


----------



## hi2chris

Just got offered a very good deal on sp-fs52 and sp-c22 speakers from pioneer. Can the x7 drive these? 2 floor standing speakers and one Center

Or for $120 more I can get http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/calamvale/speakers/germane-made-magnat-sound-pack/1076939536


----------



## earfonia

hi2chris said:


> Just got offered a very good deal on sp-fs52 and sp-c22 speakers from pioneer. Can the x7 drive these? 2 floor standing speakers and one Center
> 
> Or for $120 more I can get http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/calamvale/speakers/germane-made-magnat-sound-pack/1076939536


 
  
 Not so sure. 
 Last Wednesday I had the opportunity to try the new E-MU XM7 and compare it with Pioneer BS22 and Chane A1rx-c, intensively for about 2.5 hours. And I'm quite impressed with XM7. I like it better than the BS22. I will post more impressions about the comparison later.


----------



## ant1th3s1s

yethal said:


> That's weird. I use a pretty similar setup (PS4 > HDMI > optical out > X7) and it works perfectly fine. Try bypassing the Yamaha receiver and see if that works.


 

 I nutted it out. I forgot that I'm using a HDMI splitter to strip the PS3's HDCP encryption. Doing so enables recording over HDMI on an Elgato Game Capture HD instead of using component cables on the PS3, which frankly looks like crap.
  
 The splitter is somehow affecting the Dolby Digital signal on PS3 and PS4. As mentioned, the XB1 handles it fine, with the X7 detecting DD.
  
 Connecting direct to the PS4 via optical, or from the Yamaha receiver to the Bravia without the HDMI splitter, passes DD through to the X7 with no problems.
  
 The solution seems to be a simple $30 HDMI audio extractor to pipe the 5.1 DD signal via optical to the X7 before the HDMI cable hits the splitter.
  
 Regardless, it's confirmation that the X7 is working fine for DD on XB1, PS3 and PS4, just not with my setup.


----------



## Yethal

ant1th3s1s said:


> I nutted it out. I forgot that I'm using a HDMI splitter to strip the PS3's HDCP encryption. Doing so enables recording over HDMI on an Elgato Game Capture HD instead of using component cables on the PS3, which frankly looks like crap.
> 
> The splitter is somehow affecting the Dolby Digital signal on PS3 and PS4. As mentioned, the XB1 handles it fine, with the X7 detecting DD.
> 
> ...


 
 Game Capture HD (not the HD60) has a custom cable to allow recording from the component output and pass it through to the HDMI. Alternatively just flash a custom firmware on the PS3 and disable HDCP altogether.


----------



## Sedare38

earfonia said:


> Not so sure.
> Last Wednesday I had the opportunity to try the new E-MU XM7 and compare it with Pioneer BS22 and Chane A1rx-c, intensively for about 2.5 hours. And I'm quite impressed with XM7. I like it better than the BS22. I will post more impressions about the comparison later.


 
 when will these be available in the US? I'm eagerly awaiting the E-MU XM7s and have heard nothing in terms of release.


----------



## Yethal

Kinda pricey here but I may but these. Speakers I use currently were never any good, even in their prime


----------



## conquerator2

yethal said:


> Game Capture HD (not the HD60) has a custom cable to allow recording from the component output and pass it through to the HDMI. Alternatively just flash a custom firmware on the PS3 and disable HDCP altogether.




I'd prefer a HDMI splitter to flashing...


----------



## Yethal

conquerator2 said:


> I'd prefer a HDMI splitter to flashing...


 
 I would too but splitters add even more display lag


----------



## ant1th3s1s

yethal said:


> Game Capture HD (not the HD60) has a custom cable to allow recording from the component output and pass it through to the HDMI. Alternatively just flash a custom firmware on the PS3 and disable HDCP altogether.


 

 Using the PS3's component output with the GC HD (which I have) looks rubbish, both while playing and recording, compared to HDMI.
  
 CFW is not an option, not if I plan to ever use the PS3 online again. Sony can and will insta-ban CFW-based PS3s - I had CFW a couple of years ago, went online once and received a warning, just before they went on a ban-hammer rampage. There are ways to spoof OFW, but it's definitely not worth the risk if you have a PSN profile of any value.
  
 A HDMI splitter is the better option, in both cases. It only cost $24 or so and works perfectly...except for the DD signal interference on Sony consoles. Just get one that mentions "HDCP bypass", like the ViewHD 2 Port Powered HDMI Mini Splitter, which does the job for HDCP, but seemingly not for DD on PS3/PS4.
  
 I've bought a HDMI audio extractor and will post an update if it works. On reflection, I probably should have replaced the existing splitter with a combo Splitter + Audio Extractor for a few bucks more :doh:


yethal said:


> I would too but splitters add even more display lag


 
  
 It's negligible at best - I notice zero lag increase from any throughput device in the loop compared to connecting direct to the console. I also use a 4x4 USB switch and 5m active USB cable to power my Xim4 for M/KB on PS3, PS4, 360 and XB1, which you'd expect to add greater lag than a HDMI switch, but it doesn't.
  
 Any lag introduced by video, usb or audio is going to be more than outweighed by internet lag. So it's not worth worrying about.


----------



## earfonia

sedare38 said:


> when will these be available in the US? I'm eagerly awaiting the E-MU XM7s and have heard nothing in terms of release.


 
  
 Not sure. If I get any date from Creative, I will update.


----------



## earfonia

I just posted mini review of Creative E-MU XM7 speakers, here:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/756102/creative-sound-blaster-x7-detailed-review-impressions#post_11348868


----------



## hi2chris

As always awesome review Earfonia.
In regards to the x7 driving two sp-fs52's was that a no?


----------



## earfonia

hi2chris said:


> As always awesome review Earfonia.
> In regards to the x7 driving two sp-fs52's was that a no?




I`m not sure for that floor stander speakers. Never tried. 
But for BS22, X7 has no issue to drive it.


----------



## babychimz

Hi Earfonia, nice review of the XM7 speakers. 
 I might have missed it, but were you using the high powered adapter for the testing during the speaker auditioning? 
  
 I currently have both the XM7 and BS22 and have the same thoughts that the XM7 is well balanced and smooth relatively to the BS22. However, i felt the bass to be pretty lacking on the XM7 comparatively. Is it due to the more forward punching bass on the BS22?


----------



## earfonia

babychimz said:


> Hi Earfonia, nice review of the XM7 speakers.
> I might have missed it, but were you using the high powered adapter for the testing during the speaker auditioning?
> 
> I currently have both the XM7 and BS22 and have the same thoughts that the XM7 is well balanced and smooth relatively to the BS22. However, i felt the bass to be pretty lacking on the XM7 comparatively. Is it due to the more forward punching bass on the BS22?




Right, forgot to mention that both X7 powered with high power adapter, 144 watts.

On some music, BS22 bass is perceived punchier. But low bass is better on XM7. 

Have you tried to play the Risset Drum track on both XM7 and BS22?


----------



## babychimz

earfonia said:


> Right, forgot to mention that both X7 powered with high power adapter, 144 watts.
> 
> On some music, BS22 bass is perceived punchier. But low bass is better on XM7.
> 
> Have you tried to play the Risset Drum track on both XM7 and BS22?


 
  
 Sadly i didnt had time to listen to both extensively. And nope, didnt play the Risset Drum track. 
  
 When i have more time, i'll probably setup the XM7 again and listen to both again. 
  
 Thanks and cheers mate!


----------



## earfonia

babychimz said:


> Sadly i didnt had time to listen to both extensively. And nope, didnt play the Risset Drum track.
> 
> When i have more time, i'll probably setup the XM7 again and listen to both again.
> 
> Thanks and cheers mate!




Sure. The Risset Drum track is very useful for checking bass quality. Also for earphones and headphones.


----------



## ant1th3s1s

ant1th3s1s said:


> I've bought a HDMI audio extractor and will post an update if it works.


 
  
 It works! Dolby Digital is now detected on the X7 and Bravia for all consoles - XB1, 360, PS4 and PS3.
  
 DD works fine on XB1 when set to pass-through on the audio extractor. No changes there.
 DD on PS3 works on pass-through when a game is started, i.e no DD at XMB, but it works in-game.
 DD on 360 and PS4 will not work on HDMI audio pass-through.
  
 When switched to 5.1 on the audio extractor, the X7 detects all consoles as DD-enabled. The 30" desktop Bravia also reports "Dolby Digital 1080p" on XB1/PS4, and "Dolby Digital 720p" on 360/PS3 (depending on game resolution), which implies the 5.1 DD is now being fed correctly through the HDMI splitters. 
  
 Interestingly, I don't need an optical cable connected to or from the HDMI audio extractor - the PlayStations and HDMI splitters are now happy with 5.1 being explicitly defined upstream instead of the splitters downgrading the audio signal.


----------



## rjroze

Hi,
  
 Can you guys recommend a good (100-200 USD) range powered sub to pair with EMU-XM7 speakers.


----------



## hi2chris

In case anyone was interested i got the Pioneer sp-fs52 speakers and the X7 easily drives them, loud enough for me, and i am not even using the upgraded power supply yet.
  
 will using the upgraded power supply improve punch of the bass? or just increase the volume?


----------



## soulerjk

earfonia said:


> Sure. The Risset Drum track is very useful for checking bass quality. Also for earphones and headphones.




did u set the xm7 as other speaker or as xm7? because if you set it to xm7 it will have 3 options to set it.
energetic
warm
neutral(IIRC).
did you set any of those?


----------



## earfonia

soulerjk said:


> did u set the xm7 as other speaker or as xm7? because if you set it to xm7 it will have 3 options to set it.
> energetic
> warm
> neutral(IIRC).
> did you set any of those?




No. All using direct mode for fair comparison. So no DSP, no custom settings for XM7. The speaker setting is bypassed in direct mode.


----------



## inseconds99

Cnet Review of the X7:
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy75Vq0I3nc


----------



## Yethal

inseconds99 said:


> Cnet Review of the X7:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy75Vq0I3nc


 
 Guy doing the video has no ******* clue about the device he reviews


----------



## hi2chris

I notice in your review of the E MU X7 you switch the X7 to 8 Ohm while the speakers are 6 Ohm.
 However Creative state that  in that scenario the X7 should be switched to 4 Ohm, are you not concerned about driving the amp to hard and burning it out?
 Lastly I read that driving speakers with a too weak can actually damage the speakers, is there some sort of rule of thumb I should follow? Or it obvious enough if I should stop when clipping occurs? 
 Last thing I want to do is damage my X7 or speakers.
  
 Thanks again


----------



## earfonia

hi2chris said:


> I notice in your review of the E MU X7 you switch the X7 to 8 Ohm while the speakers are 6 Ohm.
> However Creative state that  in that scenario the X7 should be switched to 4 Ohm, are you not concerned about driving the amp to hard and burning it out?
> Lastly I read that driving speakers with a too weak can actually damage the speakers, is there some sort of rule of thumb I should follow? Or it obvious enough if I should stop when clipping occurs?
> Last thing I want to do is damage my X7 or speakers.
> ...


 
  
 Well, from what I hear, I do prefer the 8 ohm settings on the X7, sounds livelier to my ears. That 4 ohms and 8 ohms setting is more on the low pass filter setting for the amplifier output, not really the power. X7 is using class D amplifier. The output of the amplifier is not directly analog signal, but stream of pulses (PWM) like bitstream or DSD. That's why they need low pass filter at the output to convert the pulse stream to analog signal. So the cut off point of the low pass filter is adjusted by that 4 or 8 ohms setting.
  
 As long you take care of the volume (start low) before playing anything, all should be ok.


----------



## Sedare38

Looks like the Mac driver and software got updated today:
  
 http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=1&CatName=Sound+Blaster&subCatID=1090&subCatName=X-Series&prodID=22308&prodName=Sound+Blaster+X7+Limited+Edition&bTopTwenty=1&VARSET=prodfaqRODFAQ_22308,VARSET=CategoryID:1


----------



## Yethal

sedare38 said:


> Looks like the Mac driver and software got updated today:
> 
> http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=1&CatName=Sound+Blaster&subCatID=1090&subCatName=X-Series&prodID=22308&prodName=Sound+Blaster+X7+Limited+Edition&bTopTwenty=1&VARSET=prodfaqRODFAQ_22308,VARSET=CategoryID:1


 
 A month ago, actually.


----------



## mark_roch

just done the firmware and driver update, all good here!


----------



## Sedare38

yethal said:


> A month ago, actually.


 
 No this was a May 15th release. Unless you m ean re-release due to getting fixes.


----------



## Yethal

sedare38 said:


> No this was a May 15th release. Unless you m ean re-release due to getting fixes.


 
 http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=1&CatName=Sound+Blaster&subCatID=1090&subCatName=X-Series&prodID=22189&prodName=Sound+Blaster+X7&bTopTwenty=1&VARSET=prodfaqRODFAQ_22189,VARSET=CategoryID:1
  
 All updates are dated April. Maybe I'm missing something


----------



## Sedare38

yethal said:


> http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=1&CatName=Sound+Blaster&subCatID=1090&subCatName=X-Series&prodID=22189&prodName=Sound+Blaster+X7&bTopTwenty=1&VARSET=prodfaqRODFAQ_22189,VARSET=CategoryID:1
> 
> All updates are dated April. Maybe I'm missing something


 
 Odd. Yeah the top one says Driver for Mac, 15 May 15 release. Oh well.


----------



## Yethal

sedare38 said:


> Odd. Yeah the top one says Driver for Mac, 15 May 15 release. Oh well.


 
 It says April 14th here. Maybe the update was Us only


----------



## Sedare38

yethal said:


> It says April 14th here. Maybe the update was Us only


 
 Ahh. That might be it. Forgot to take into account locale it's also for the Limited Edition if that matters.


----------



## deanorthk

Greetings
  
 I'll get my X7 in 4 days, so....
  
 Well, my goal is to be able to use it with:
 My gaming pc
 My PS4
 My PS3
 My mac mini
  
 I'll use it for gaming with my HD650, and for music, using the analog out to WA6SE and grado PS1000.
  
 My PS3 and PS4 are 5 meters away from where I sit, and currently, I'm only using the PS4 through a 5m long HDMI cable, 5m long optical cable, 5m long usb to micro usb cable.
 I'll have a HDMI switch 2 -> 1 in 4 days to.
  
 The thing is, currently, I can get my mixamp to work, It's powering up, but the PS4 can't see it (I wonder is 5m long optical cable is not a killing).
  
 But anyway, with the X7 coming, I have the idea of using either a optical switch (optical out from PS4 and PS3), either an hdmi extractor then optical out.
 That would allow me to use the PS3 and PS4 with the X7.
  
 But how can I use both my computer and mac mini at the same time, that I don't get.
 I'll use the usb out from the pc to the X7, but from the mac mini??
  
 And yes, I own an old mix amp, but the goal here is to have a one solution good enough with headphone(s).


----------



## ant1th3s1s

deanorthk said:


> Greetings
> 
> I'll get my X7 in 4 days, so....
> 
> ...


 
  
 A HDMI switch will swap between PS3 and PS4. That's the video problem solved.
 For audio, get a combo 2xHDMI switch with 5.1 audio extractor...two birds, one stone. They're on Amazon. 
 Feed the Optical cable to the MixAmp or X7, then daisy-chain via Optical Out to the other. Both should work  - I have 3 MixAmps and 5.1 speakers daisy-chained via optical to the X7...no problems.
  
 You'll need USB out from the Mac (my iMac plugs into the USB slot of the X7, there's no other option for Mac). A USB switch or hub to swap between PC and Mac should do the job, but that'll need some experimentation.
  
 For the MixAmp, plug the USB cable from the MixAmp direct to the console. Otherwise, it may not detect. My 5.8 MixAmp and original wired MixAmp plug into a hub, which plugs into a 5m active USB cable, then into an IOGear 4X4 USB switch, and onto 4 consoles (360, XB1, PS3, PS4). They work fine in this setup. However, my A50 cable needs to go direct into the USB switch (or console) or it won't detect on PS4.
  
 Does your screen have optical out? I use a 32" Bravia KDL-32W700B and it supports 5.1 DD pass-through. Up to that point, the audio from all consoles is piped via HDMI. I had issues getting DD through a couple of HDMI splitters, so bought a HDMI audio extractor. Simply switching it to 5.1 solved the issue, though my original intent was to use optical from the extractor to the X7. Instead, it comes out of the Bravia, which works better with my setup as I use the HDTV for movies, TV etc, and wanted that audio piped to the X7.


----------



## deanorthk

ant1th3s1s said:


> A HDMI switch will swap between PS3 and PS4. That's the video problem solved.
> For audio, get a combo 2 x HDMI switch with 5.1 audio extractor...two birds, one stone. They're on Amazon.
> Feed the Optical cable to the MixAmp or X7, then daisy-chain via Optical Out to the other. Both should work  - I have 3 MixAmps and 5.1 speakers daisy-chained via optical to the X7...no problems.
> 
> ...


 

 Ho
  
 Thanks a LOT for your reply. I do not intend though to keep the mixamp, I really would like to get my HD650 in the X7 and keep it there, and not unplug it to different hardware component.
 As I have already ordered the HDMI switch (as you said that solve the video issue), the solution would be to get a 1 hdmi in 1hdmi out with audio extractor after the main HDMI cable, and then optical in the X7, so when I switch from HDMI in 1 or 2 with the real cable HDMI switch, the hdmi with audio extractor will get the sound from PS4 or PS3.
 and for the USB switch, thanks a lot, I'll get that.
  
 Very helpfull, again thanks a lot!


----------



## ant1th3s1s

deanorthk said:


> Ho
> 
> Thanks a LOT for your reply. I do not intend though to keep the mixamp, I really would like to get my HD650 in the X7 and keep it there, and not unplug it to different hardware component.
> As I have already ordered the HDMI switch (as you said that solve the video issue), the solution would be to get a 1 hdmi in 1hdmi out with audio extractor after the main HDMI cable, and then optical in the X7, so when I switch from HDMI in 1 or 2 with the real cable HDMI switch, the hdmi with audio extractor will get the sound from PS4 or PS3.
> ...


 

 You have the option to keep the MixAmp 
  
 I've placed my 1 > 1 HDMI audio extractor after the HDMI switch and before the HDMI splitters. I had contemplated a TOSlink switch, but they're apparently pretty flaky.


----------



## deanorthk

one last question...
 I'd like to keep the opportunity to use some speakers, for playing in 4.1 for example (I don't have the freedom to place a center channel in my desk), and... I'm in love with the Focal Dome.
  
 if I use the line out, and drop a 4 channel power amp in there, I should be able to take advantages of the PS4/PS3 surround mode, and even the pc game surround mode (when I'm alone at home). Is this a wrong assomption ? (hope I get the word correctly, I'm french ^^)


----------



## ant1th3s1s

deanorthk said:


> one last question...
> I'd like to keep the opportunity to use some speakers, for playing in 4.1 for example (I don't have the freedom to place a center channel in my desk), and... I'm in love with the Focal Dome.
> 
> if I use the line out, and drop a 4 channel power amp in there, I should be able to take advantages of the PS4/PS3 surround mode, and even the pc game surround mode (when I'm alone at home). Is this a wrong assomption ? (hope I get the word correctly, I'm french ^^)


 

 The X7 has optical out, which I use to connect to 5.1 Logitech Z5500 speakers (it's awesomesauce...never heard them sound better).  It also has multiple other outputs, which may prove sufficient to drive the speakers without an additional amp.


----------



## Andi-C

Is it only me but does the X7 now shut down after a time ? I ask because before (Firmware) it would go into a low power state until ether the PC is powered on or the volume/button is touched...


----------



## ant1th3s1s

andi-c said:


> Is it only me but does the X7 now shut down after a time ? I ask because before (Firmware) it would go into a low power state until ether the PC is powered on or the volume/button is touched...


 

 Are you on the latest firmware?
  
 The X7 is designed to go into standby if it detects no signal after a period of time. However, mine would sleep in the middle of a gaming session, for no apparent reason. Updating the firmware resolved the issue and it now behaves as expected.


----------



## Andi-C

ant1th3s1s said:


> Are you on the latest firmware?
> 
> The X7 is designed to go into standby if it detects no signal after a period of time. However, mine would sleep in the middle of a gaming session, for no apparent reason. Updating the firmware resolved the issue and it now behaves as expected.




Hi yes, I have the latest FW. It drops into standby but then it turns off altogether after a period of time.

I don't have a problem with this, it only that it didn't do it before.

Your issue thankfully I've not come across, hope it gets sorted soon ?


----------



## Evshrug

Antithesis said that the most recent firmware update sorted out the power issue he was having 

If my X7 isn't playing content from computer or optical (and I assume Bluetooth or other inputs), the X7 powers itself off after a few minutes. A power (and electric $$) saving feature. Sometimes I charge my phone off my X7, and with nothing playing the X7 will turn off and stop charging my phone after awhile... but that's okay, so far it's always (quickly!) charged it to full first.


----------



## Andi-C

Yes, I know about the past issue with power up.

I just notice that after say 6 hours in standby it self power off & you then have to manual power on the device ! I'm asking does everyone else have this ?


----------



## bigbeard

i use my x7 solely for my ps4. how would i update the firmware; is the only way possible through connecting it to my pc?


----------



## conquerator2

bigbeard said:


> i use my x7 solely for my ps4. how would i update the firmware; is the only way possible through connecting it to my pc?


 
 yes


----------



## Fegefeuer

Updates should be allowed over the Mobile App or plugging in a correctly setup usb stick like the PS4 allows. I'll always have a PC but still something like that would be overall convenient.


----------



## babychimz

earfonia said:


> Sure. The Risset Drum track is very useful for checking bass quality. Also for earphones and headphones.


 
  
 Hey earfonia, just spent some time setting up both my BS22s and XM7 and i do agree with u now on longer and more a/b comparison of the bass of both pairs of speakers.
  
 The bass from the XM7s seem more tight, fuller and has better extension relative to the BS22.
 The only thing that stands out from the BS22 is the punchier bass.
 Guess its time to stick with the XM7s for now!
 Cheers and thanks for your detailed review mate!


----------



## Evshrug

What are the bs22s, pioneer bookshelf speakers?


----------



## Fegefeuer

yes


----------



## earfonia

babychimz said:


> Hey earfonia, just spent some time setting up both my BS22s and XM7 and i do agree with u now on longer and more a/b comparison of the bass of both pairs of speakers.
> 
> The bass from the XM7s seem more tight, fuller and has better extension relative to the BS22.
> The only thing that stands out from the BS22 is the punchier bass.
> ...


 
  
 You're welcome!
 I just borrow XM7 from Creative and set it up as near field, at home, on my working desk. Unfortunately my home acoustic is not as good as the Creative meeting room where I did my review. The mids and treble remain consistent with what I heard, but the bass doesn't goes as low as the previous setup. Bass is very room dependence, and very difficult to get it right when the room is less than ideal for bass. Anyway, I do enjoy it. What make me impressed most is the imaging. The soundstage is very good.
  
  


evshrug said:


> What are the bs22s, pioneer bookshelf speakers?


 
  
 Right. Pictures here:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/756102/creative-sound-blaster-x7-detailed-review-impressions#post_11348868


----------



## babychimz

Indeed. I believe my room acoustics is pretty bad too,hence i couldn't hear the bass extension and fullness during my initial set-up.
 I do hope Creative considers making an active subwoofer to pair along with their X7 and XM7 set-up! haha


----------



## ManDark

Hello,
  
 I'm planning to buy the Sound Blaster X7 with the Bundled E-MU XM7 it will be for a better Price here in Europe as a Bundle.
  
 So i have Borrowed the X7 and the XM7 together to test it home.
  
 My initial setup is Mac Mini with the MegaWorks 550 (satellites from Gigaworks 750  ) I'm using just the 2.1 setup it is ok, i don't have the space for 5.1 or 7.1 at this time.
  
 When i first connected the X7 and the XM7 the sound was ... hmm well for me horrible I'm used to my setup for a long time and the XM7 well the don't have any BASE ... they do but a SubWoffer is something different.
  
 So i have started to play with the configuration in the Control panel what is what doing and also comparing to my actual setup, after some time i have listened to the XM7 the highs and middle tones well the are clear and compared to my 2.1 setup it was lite the satellites were playing behind some really thick curtain or something like that. But still the base is missing so i will gine it a try the next day and it sounded a lot better .
  
 My final setup for some base song is that in the Speaker setup i have other Speakers not the XM 7 profile and in the back i have connected just my Subwoofer its the Green Jack without the Center satellite and the sound is phenomenal.
  
 I get what the Direct input is also SPIDF and so on but i have thought that in the Speaker selector when i set other speakers the output for the XM7 will not play and will only play the 2 jacks and the 2 cinch so the 5.1 output and this was not the case all of my speakers were playing this was a little surprise to me .... so my question is is there a option to select specific Output ? because i didn't find any obvious.
  
 I can select the input either with X7 processing without it and the Optical but the output there isn't any, or ?
  
 Besides that the SBX is working fine but I'm not using it, i have tried to connect via bluetooth to the X7 and also no problem just with an iPhone the response is a little bit longer as on the Android device.


----------



## earfonia

mandark said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm planning to buy the Sound Blaster X7 with the Bundled E-MU XM7 it will be for a better Price here in Europe as a Bundle.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Right, in my working room, I also miss XM7 bass, as compared to what I heard in the larger room in Creative headquarter. So, it seems that room and placement play a huge part to get better bass from XM7. So I just use the SBX to add some bass with my current near field setup. My old 2.1 Altec Lansing actually pumps more bass on small setup on my desk, but midrange and treble quality are much inferior to XM7. It would be nice if XM7 could come with a subwoofer, especially beneficial for smaller room. But in larger room, XM7 could produce really nice bass.
  
 My understanding, line output and speaker output are operating together, so I don't think we can select either only line out or only speaker out.


----------



## deanorthk

just got my X7 (not limited edition).
 I've made so tests at lunch time, with the HD650 connected, just listened to Samanta Crain "paint", and Mumford and son "ghost that we knew".
 Can't say I hate the sound so far.
 I'll try to see how it feed my woo audio 6 SE tonight, through rca line out.
  
 Anyone knows if the X7 would benefit and work with a linear PSU, I guess there are ways to improve the SQ, and since I'll buy a linear PSU for the mac mini, if I can use on PSU to feed both unit, well...


----------



## deanorthk

so far, (with QED silver spiral RCA), the sound coming from the dac part of the X7 is not bad. A little bit of brillance I would say though, on some track I'm use to listen to. THe unit is band new anyway, so not rush judging, just first thought.


----------



## Yethal

For anybody using Linux here: X7 was recognized and played 5.1 sound on Fedora Linux x64 running as AppVM in Qubes RC2


----------



## missalaire

Can anyone give any insight on how the X7 compares to a Schiit Magni 2/Modi 2 stack? I'm considering getting the X7 from the Massdrop buy that's going on right now if it's a worthwhile upgrade.
  
 Here's the Massdrop link for anyone interested: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/creative-sound-blaster-x7-amp-dac-combo?mode=guest_open


----------



## America

I don't know if you guys are familiar with the Logitech Z623 Sound System. http://www.logitech.com/assets/51119/2/z623-quick-start-guide.pdf
 I was wondering if it would be compatible with the Creative Sound Blaster X7. When I mean compatible I'm asking will it take advantage of the subwoofer of the sound system for a true 2.1 setup? From that diagram on the pdf what kind of cable do I need to hook the Logitech sound system up to the X7... an RCA-to-RCA or an RCA-to-3.5mm stereo cable? ~Total audio noob~


----------



## Yethal

missalaire said:


> Can anyone give any insight on how the X7 compares to a Schiit Magni 2/Modi 2 stack? I'm considering getting the X7 from the Massdrop buy that's going on right now if it's a worthwhile upgrade.
> 
> Here's the Massdrop link for anyone interested: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/creative-sound-blaster-x7-amp-dac-combo?mode=guest_open


 
 Sound wise the M/M is warmer/brighter in sound (I can't really grasp audiophile glossary), the guitars, expecially acoustic sound more lively on the stack.
 However to even try to match the feature list of the X7 (more than one input and the preamp outs) You'd have to buy M2U/M2u stack which costs as much as the final price of the X7 on Massdrop.


----------



## missalaire

yethal said:


> Sound wise the M/M is warmer/brighter in sound (I can't really grasp audiophile glossary), the guitars, expecially acoustic sound more lively on the stack.
> However to even try to match the feature list of the X7 (more than one input and the preamp outs) You'd have to buy M2U/M2u stack which costs as much as the final price of the X7 on Massdrop.


 
  
 So would you say it offers mostly just the extra features over the stack compared to an actual improvement on sound quality?
  


earfonia said:


> Don't worry too much of the technicality. Just pair the X7 with rather warm sounding headphones, it's music to the ears. Audio-Technica ATH-M50, Shure SRH840, Philips Fidelio X1, Creative Aurvana Live 2, Sennheiser Amperior, etc. sound great with X7. I guess Beats headphones will sound great as well on X7. Just to give you the idea what to pair with X7.


 
  
 Do you think the Audio Technica ATH-IM02 IEMs would pair well with the X7?


----------



## earfonia

missalaire said:


> Do you think the Audio Technica ATH-IM02 IEMs would pair well with the X7?




IM-02 is neutral analytic, not warm. So if you're looking for neutral analytical type of signature, yes, you will get that.


----------



## Yethal

missalaire said:


> So would you say it offers mostly just the extra features over the stack compared to an actual improvement on sound quality?


 
 Soundwise they're both good, different but good. I often switch between the two while listening to music.
  
 But the reason I bought the X7 was the fact that my previous setup consisted of four different devices (Magni, Mixamp, Modi, and Sys) connected together using twelve different cables. If I wanted to connect speakers I'd have to add a fifth box, another three cables and use up third power outlet. And even then I wouldn't match the X7 in terms of functionality. My X7 uses one power outlet, one USB, one optical and speaker cables for full feature set. That's why I recommend the X7.


----------



## conquerator2

Still not giving up on the SPDIF/RCA passthrough, Creative


----------



## missalaire

earfonia said:


> IM-02 is neutral analytic, not warm. So if you're looking for neutral analytical type of signature, yes, you will get that.


 
  
 Do you think the 2.2 ohm output impedance would be a deal breaker for using the IM02s with the X7 or other IEMs in general?


----------



## earfonia

missalaire said:


> Do you think the 2.2 ohm output impedance would be a deal breaker for using the IM02s with the X7 or other IEMs in general?


 
  
 Not at all. 2.2 ohm is fine for most IEMs. You may start to concern about output impedance for value above 10 ohms.
  
  
 Currently listening X7 on ATH-R70x, pretty good match


----------



## conquerator2

How do you like the R70X?


----------



## earfonia

conquerator2 said:


> How do you like the R70X?




I quite like it. Very natural and pleasing sound signature. And very light and comfortable.

Detail impressions here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/765004/audio-technica-ath-r70x-in-depth-review-impressions


----------



## conquerator2

earfonia said:


> I quite like it. Very natural and pleasing sound signature. And very light and comfortable.
> 
> Detail impressions here:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/765004/audio-technica-ath-r70x-in-depth-review-impressions


 
 Great review, thanks!


----------



## missalaire

earfonia said:


> Not at all. 2.2 ohm is fine for most IEMs. You may start to concern about output impedance for value above 10 ohms.
> 
> 
> Currently listening X7 on ATH-R70x, pretty good match


 
  
 Good to know, thanks!


----------



## soulerjk

earfonia said:


> I quite like it. Very natural and pleasing sound signature. And very light and comfortable.
> 
> Detail impressions here:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/765004/audio-technica-ath-r70x-in-depth-review-impressions




Need to switch on the high gain while using the rx70?


----------



## earfonia

soulerjk said:


> Need to switch on the high gain while using the rx70?


 
  
 Occasionally when the recording is rather soft. At low gain, I usually use the volume at around 90%. So, yes, need to switch to high gain when not loud enough.


----------



## onkelosuppo

Dear earfonia, dear everybody
  
 thanks for your immense effort with the review of the X7. It helped me a lot with my decision to buy it.
  
 I have a question now. I hooked up a pair of JBL Control One (Impedance switch set to 8 Ohm) to the X7. When using these on the computer there won't be any sound when I set the volume lower than 2 % and even 4 % when in Direct Mode. However that is already quite loud. I can't really get them to play at "regular room noise". Is that normal? Are the JBL speakers just too easy to drive for this amp or is mine broken?
  
 I am asking because I am saving on a pair of Nubert nuBox 313 to connect them to the X7. However when I can't get them to play at neighbourfriendly volumes, it won't be worth it.
  
 PS: Thanks to your guys link I ordered the 24V 6A PSU from Aliexpress. I will post back here when I got it.


----------



## Sedare38

Hi,
  
 I have a question regarding the Roccat Kave XTD Digital Headphones (what a mouthful). These are true 5.1 surround headphones connected to the computer via USB.  Could I hook these up to my computer and then still use the X7 with speakers and quality audio headphones and switch back and forth between the two easily?
  
 The Roccat Kave XTD Digital headset is a great gaming headphone with mic and decent software and it has an integrated soundcard; however, as the sound card is tethered to the headset and then connected to the computer via USB (the headset cannot be removed from the external soundcard/hub device, I don't see how I can have it and the X7 running simultaneously and do seamless switching. If I can, then great as I'll be able to resume using the Roccat, but can anyone tell me how I'd set it up so I can avoid driver conflicts/having to constantly juggle/disable/enable audio devices?
  
 http://www.roccat.org/us-en/Products/Gaming-Sound/Kave-Series/Kave-XTD-5-1-Digital/
  
 Thanks


----------



## Yethal

sedare38 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question regarding the Roccat Kave XTD Digital Headphones (what a mouthful). These are true 5.1 surround headphones connected to the computer via USB.  Could I hook these up to my computer and then still use the X7 with speakers and quality audio headphones and switch back and forth between the two easily?
> 
> ...


 
 The digital version will not work with the X7. However the analog version can be plugged into 5.1 output on the back of the X7


----------



## Sedare38

yethal said:


> The digital version will not work with the X7. However the analog version can be plugged into 5.1 output on the back of the X7


 
 I know it won't work with the x7 but can i still plug both in and some how assign programs, like vent to use the Kave? I guess I'll have to tinker maybe.


----------



## Yethal

sedare38 said:


> I know it won't work with the x7 but can i still plug both in and some how assign programs, like vent to use the Kave? I guess I'll have to tinker maybe.


 
 The only thing that comes to mind, it's a small piece of software that lets You assign hotkeys to audio devices and switch them on the fly.
  
 http://sourceforge.net/projects/audioswitcher/


----------



## Sedare38

yethal said:


> The only thing that comes to mind, it's a small piece of software that lets You assign hotkeys to audio devices and switch them on the fly.
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/audioswitcher/


 
 That is wicked. I'll look at that.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## missalaire

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/creative-sound-blaster-x7-amp-dac-combo?mode=guest_open
  
 11 hours left on this Massdrop buy for anyone who's interested in picking this up.


----------



## Yethal

88 People? Damn this thread is going to get a lot more popular soon.


----------



## inseconds99

yethal said:


> 88 People? Damn this thread is going to get a lot more popular soon.


 
 Good, more people who buy them the more pressure they have to fix some of the shortcomings. Like SBX through optical out or chat capabilities through consoles without having the jerry rig something.


----------



## Yethal

inseconds99 said:


> Good, more people who buy them the more pressure they have to fix some of the shortcomings. Like SBX through optical out or chat capabilities through consoles without having the jerry rig something.


 
 SBX through optical out (and line-out for that matter) is technically possible so if we pester them hard enough maybe they listen. As for the chat capabilities, it will be possible as soon as Sony adds Bluetooth headset support (the way it worked in PS3)


----------



## conquerator2

The passthrough feature is for me the last and most significant function that I hope the X7 will receive.
 Expecting it from the get-go, I felt disappointed it did not have it


----------



## missalaire

yethal said:


> 88 People? Damn this thread is going to get a lot more popular soon.


 
  
 100+ now


----------



## inseconds99

Whats the chances that we will get a timely released driver for windows 10 support because my PC will be updated to windows 10 the day it comes out and I am concerned that i'll be without my X7 for a while.


----------



## Yethal

Most probably 0. Creative isn't known for their great customer service.


----------



## yuanathan

Hi, is it just me or does the RCA line out of the X7 is kinda cranky?
 I'm currently using ps4 ->x7->amp->TH900 and i'm getting unbalance volume in my right and left channel. 
 I've tried to reset the analog connections a few times and it doesn't help. 
 And as mentioned before, the "SBX Surround" doesn't work and actually caused a slight buzz when I activated them.
  
 The weirdest thing is X7 doesn't have an option to select "Line out", which means every time I wish to use an external amp with the RCA,
 I've to remove my EMU speaker cables as X7 consider "Line out" audio = "Speaker" audio. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I completely agree with Yethal that the "Line out" needs a fix soon.


----------



## xuan87

I bought the creative x7 and xm7 as a bundle at a great price during Singapore PC show a few days ago. Great buy but I'm already having a problem so I thought I'll share it here and see if anyone else has encountered the same issue before calling up creative.

When I disable the USB direct mode (hence using the DSP), I have horrible distortion only in the left speaker. The distortion is so bad that speech becomes barely understandable. The right speaker is perfectly fine. However when I enable direct mode, everything is peachy. No distortion at all.

Using headphones, everything is fine, no distortion whether using DSP or direct mode.

One another thing: sometimes, I'll get the distortion on my speakers even using direct mode, but I can resolve the problem (no distortion via direct
Mode but still have via DSP) when restarting everything and disconnecting the usb cable.

Any thoughts will be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Yethal

xuan87 said:


> I bought the creative x7 and xm7 as a bundle at a great price during Singapore PC show a few days ago. Great buy but I'm already having a problem so I thought I'll share it here and see if anyone else has encountered the same issue before calling up creative.
> 
> When I disable the USB direct mode (hence using the DSP), I have horrible distortion only in the left speaker. The distortion is so bad that speech becomes barely understandable. The right speaker is perfectly fine. However when I enable direct mode, everything is peachy. No distortion at all.
> 
> ...


 
 Try reversing the polarity of the speakers and disable all enhancements in SBX panel


----------



## earfonia

inseconds99 said:


> Whats the chances that we will get a timely released driver for windows 10 support because my PC will be updated to windows 10 the day it comes out and I am concerned that i'll be without my X7 for a while.


 
  
 Creative told me that the current control panel should be compatible with Windows 10. They also will release another version once Windows 10 available. To be safe, you can bare metal backup your OS before upgrading to Windows 10. And do another backup after Windows 10 upgrade, so you can switch to any OS later.
  
  


yuanathan said:


> Hi, is it just me or does the RCA line out of the X7 is kinda cranky?
> I'm currently using ps4 ->x7->amp->TH900 and i'm getting unbalance volume in my right and left channel.
> I've tried to reset the analog connections a few times and it doesn't help.
> And as mentioned before, the "SBX Surround" doesn't work and actually caused a slight buzz when I activated them.
> ...


 
  
 For the channel imbalance, did you check the speaker calibration? 
  
 SBX buzzing is strange. If it is severe probably you should send your X7 to Creative for checking.
  
 Yea the Line Out = Speaker could be annoying for certain setup. Hopefully Creative will separate it in the next Sound Blaster.


----------



## xuan87

yethal said:


> Try reversing the polarity of the speakers and disable all enhancements in SBX panel


 
  
 Tried both, didn't solve the distortion. 
  
 For now, I'm using it with the Direct Mode enabled but I initially got the X7 due to its various enhancements that I plan to use when watching movies or gaming. Guess I'll call Creative tomorrow and report back when I've solved it.


----------



## xuan87

Can I ask if anyone knows how to reinstall the firmware? That's what the technical support suggested as it doesn't sound like I have a hardware problem.
  
 When I tried to run the firmware software, it just says that I'm on the latest firmware, and will not reinstall it.


----------



## yuanathan

@Xuan87 have you tried deleting the sound blaster X7 app and the related items in registry? That will ensure a clean re-installation. Helps for my stupid AMD drivers in the past, but i've not had any hiccups with the software/firmware so far.
  
 Everything worked right out of the box (EMU speakers, X7, the desktop and iphone app) for past 3 months for me.


----------



## HenryKing

I had similar problem last week, "Restore Default" in the SB X7 control panel seems not restoring the firmware. So you have to reinstall  the default firmware by hard way, i.e,  To keep  power on, push button SBX and holding on, then push the power button and holding on too, untill all indicators flash 5 times, then release all the buttons. The firmware is reinstalled as default.
  
 It works in my case.!           ( This guidance is given by Creative Technical engineer)


----------



## HenryKing

@xuan87,
  

 I had similar problem last week, "Restore Default" in the SB X7 control panel seems not restoring the firmware. So you have to reinstall  the default firmware by hard way, i.e,  To keep  power on, push button SBX and holding on, then push the power button and holding on too, untill all indicators flash 5 times, then release all the buttons. The firmware is reinstalled as default.
  
 It works in my case.!           ( This guidance is given by Creative Technical engineer)


----------



## xuan87

henryking said:


> @xuan87,
> 
> 
> I had similar problem last week, "Restore Default" in the SB X7 control panel seems not restoring the firmware. So you have to reinstall  the default firmware by hard way, i.e,  To keep  power on, push button SBX and holding on, then push the power button and holding on too, untill all indicators flash 5 times, then release all the buttons. The firmware is reinstalled as default.
> ...


 
  
@HenryKing
  
 Thanks! This is exactly the info that I need (which you think Creative will have it on their website somewhere.....). I'm going to try it out tonight.
  
 I think this issue only started after I was fooling around with the CrystalVoice and speakerphone function, which wasn't as good as I had hoped for it to be.


----------



## mercus121

Just received the X7 as well as the AKG K712. I was wondering what impedance settings should I be using for the said Headphone. On the box I can see that it has an impedance rating of 62ohms. So technically the default 32/300Ohm should work fine for this.
 But I've also head how hard to drive these pair of Headphones are and how they sound better with a powerful amp. That's why I'm confused about which impedance setting to use from X7 control panel. What should I be using; 32/300 or 600ohms?
 Also, the 6000hms selector has a warning which says, if I use higher impedance setting it might damage a lower impedance Headphone. Never heard that before. Is it true?


----------



## earfonia

mercus121 said:


> Just received the X7 as well as the AKG K712. I was wondering what impedance settings should I be using for the said Headphone. On the box I can see that it has an impedance rating of 62ohms. So technically the default 32/300Ohm should work fine for this.
> But I've also head how hard to drive these pair of Headphones are and how they sound better with a powerful amp. That's why I'm confused about which impedance setting to use from X7 control panel. What should I be using; 32/300 or 600ohms?
> Also, the 6000hms selector has a warning which says, if I use higher impedance setting it might damage a lower impedance Headphone. Never heard that before. Is it true?


 
  
 Basically those impedance setting is just low gain and high gain. Don't worry about it, as long as you don't blow your headphone with loud volume, it should be fine to use the 600 ohms setting. Just set it to the setting that sounds best for you. Remember to always start with low volume.


----------



## hi2chris

mercus121 said:


> Just received the X7 as well as the AKG K712. I was wondering what impedance settings should I be using for the said Headphone. On the box I can see that it has an impedance rating of 62ohms. So technically the default 32/300Ohm should work fine for this.
> But I've also head how hard to drive these pair of Headphones are and how they sound better with a powerful amp. That's why I'm confused about which impedance setting to use from X7 control panel. What should I be using; 32/300 or 600ohms?
> Also, the 6000hms selector has a warning which says, if I use higher impedance setting it might damage a lower impedance Headphone. Never heard that before. Is it true?


 
 Hi Mercus,
  
 I use the 600 Ohm setting for my AKG K7XX, so you have no need to worry about using it.


----------



## clientsiman

Are you satisfied with the X7 and the K712 or 7XX. I am thinking of buying a X7 for my K712.


----------



## Evshrug

earfonia said:


> Basically those impedance setting is just low gain and high gain. Don't worry about it, as long as you don't blow your headphone with loud volume, it should be fine to use the 600 ohms setting. Just set it to the setting that sounds best for you. Remember to always start with low volume.



But earphonia, isn't the "impedance selection" just a gain setting mode? Meaning that it boosts the volume output, but the current (what many refer to when they say a headphone is "power hungry) stays the same?
I use low gain with all my AKGs, works great, and volume is DEFINITELY NOT a problem (on PC I usually have the volume set to 20%).




clientsiman said:


> Are you satisfied with the X7 and the K712 or 7XX. I am thinking of buying a X7 for my K712.



I used my X7 with my Q701, K712 Pro, and K612, all sound great with the X7 and are particularly good with gaming surround processing.


----------



## Andi-C

onkelosuppo said:


> Dear earfonia, dear everybody
> 
> thanks for your immense effort with the review of the X7. It helped me a lot with my decision to buy it.
> 
> ...




I can help with this but it won't work in direct mode due to the nature of the mode.

I do this for my Kef's.

You will get some warmth but I doubt you'll notice with speakers (using headphones its there but its very subtle).

Go to "Speakers" & hit the "Calibration", use the dB level to adjust down the volume.

Or run them on 4ohms

Hope it helps.


----------



## yuanathan

andi-c said:


> Go to "Speakers" & hit the "Calibration", use the dB level to adjust down the volume.
> 
> Or run them on 4ohms
> 
> Hope it helps.


 
 That really helps and it also affects my line out to external amp too. 
 Setting them to -5db allows more play with the volume pot, at least for me.
 Thanks!


----------



## earfonia

evshrug said:


> But earphonia, isn't the "impedance selection" just a gain setting mode? Meaning that it boosts the volume output, but the current (what many refer to when they say a headphone is "power hungry) stays the same?


 
  
 Yes! You're right!


----------



## Evshrug

earfonia said:


> Yes! You're right!



Thanks!
But to clarify myself, in light of the above speaker convo, I just want to say I'm specifically talking about the high-low gain modes for the headphone amp, not the impedance selector for headphones XD

Hey earfonia,
Any idea if connecting a DAC to the line-in and then outputting through the speaker taps is pointless? I ask because the volume is digitally controlled while connected to PC, and the speaker amp is a Class-D amp... Thanks! I hope I'm wrong this time!


----------



## earfonia

evshrug said:


> Hey earfonia,
> Any idea if connecting a DAC to the line-in and then outputting through the speaker taps is pointless? I ask because the volume is digitally controlled while connected to PC, and the speaker amp is a Class-D amp... Thanks! I hope I'm wrong this time!


 
  
 Well, for practical purpose it's doable. As long as we aware that the signal will go through another AD-DA conversion, thus reduce the fidelity. 
 If the DAC has SPDIF optical output, IMO is a better option. DAC SPDIF out >> X7 SPDIF input. This to avoid the AD-DA conversion.
 But as long as the sound quality is acceptable, both ways are practically doable


----------



## inseconds99

Do you use sbx when running a console through optical on the x7? I see the Dolby light turn on but am not sure whether or not to also enable sbx or not. First time I'm. Really giving this x7 a go on consoles instead of PC.


----------



## earfonia

inseconds99 said:


> Do you use sbx when running a console through optical on the x7? I see the Dolby light turn on but am not sure whether or not to also enable sbx or not. First time I'm. Really giving this x7 a go on consoles instead of PC.


 
  
 It's up to you. SBX is purely sound enhancement / effects. If you don't need it, you can turn it off.


----------



## conquerator2

earfonia said:


> It's up to you. SBX is purely sound enhancement / effects. If you don't need it, you can turn it off.




Yep. It kinda makes it a processed stereo. Okay-ish sound cues. But for now it is not real headphone 5.1 surround.
Hopefully creative will implement it.

I now know that Turtle Beach will not in their TAC unit. :mad:


----------



## Yethal

There is a Control Panel Update available to download from Creative page.
  
 EDIT: Installer crashed on me. Creative never ceases to amaze me with schittyness of their software.


----------



## conquerator2

What does the update do?


----------



## Yethal

conquerator2 said:


> What does the update do?


 
 Some cosmetic stuff + support for Creative bluetooth audio transmitter.


----------



## Evshrug

inseconds99 said:


> Do you use sbx when running a console through optical on the x7? I see the Dolby light turn on but am not sure whether or not to also enable sbx or not. First time I'm. Really giving this x7 a go on consoles instead of PC.



You mean, ps4 optical to X7, Dolby light is on? Then yes, I use SBX all the time, though I customized settings to my taste. SBX is what will convert Dolby 5.1 (or 7.1) into headphone surround. Turn SBX on, and from the smartphone app tell the X7 to turn off all effects except for the Surround slider in SBX. Then, play with the slider to find how you like it... I suggest starting gameplay with surround at 100%, then after a few minutes turn it down to 50% to hear the difference, then play with the slider to suit your preferences. After you get used to that, you can optionally turn on other effects, though personally I never got along well with Crystalizer.





conquerator2 said:


> Yep. It kinda makes it a processed stereo. Okay-ish sound cues. But for now it is not real headphone 5.1 surround.
> Hopefully creative will implement it.
> 
> I now know that Turtle Beach will not in their TAC unit. :mad:



You mean digital output FROM THE PS4... Inseconds99 meant PS4->X7->Headphones, not PS4->X7->some other external optical DAC->separate amp->headphones.

The X7's optical or line-outs only output speaker-virtual surround (which I haven't tested much with speakers), which is what you described, but the X7's headphone out jacks will do "real" headphone surround processing from the Dolby home theater mix.


----------



## SLK350

I've got three Muses02 just laying around here, can I replace the current op-amps with them or do I have to replace all 4? Using only line-out.


----------



## SLK350

inseconds99 said:


> Whats the chances that we will get a timely released driver for windows 10 support because my PC will be updated to windows 10 the day it comes out and I am concerned that i'll be without my X7 for a while.


 
 Currently running Windows 10 Pro x64 build 10162 and everything is working fine with the latest Windows 8 drivers.


----------



## jincuteguy

evshrug said:


> You mean, ps4 optical to X7, Dolby light is on? Then yes, I use SBX all the time, though I customized settings to my taste. SBX is what will convert Dolby 5.1 (or 7.1) into headphone surround. Turn SBX on, and from the smartphone app tell the X7 to turn off all effects except for the Surround slider in SBX. Then, play with the slider to find how you like it... I suggest starting gameplay with surround at 100%, then after a few minutes turn it down to 50% to hear the difference, then play with the slider to suit your preferences. After you get used to that, you can optionally turn on other effects, though personally I never got along well with Crystalizer.
> You mean digital output FROM THE PS4... Inseconds99 meant PS4->X7->Headphones, not PS4->X7->some other external optical DAC->separate amp->headphones.
> 
> The X7's optical or line-outs only output speaker-virtual surround (which I haven't tested much with speakers), which is what you described, but the X7's headphone out jacks will do "real" headphone surround processing from the Dolby home theater mix.


 
  
 Can the X7 decode Dolby Digital Live or just Dolby Digital? Because in the Control Panel, it only says "Dolby Digital", and not "Dolby Digital Live", I just want to make sure before I go out and put down $400 for it.


----------



## Yethal

jincuteguy said:


> Can the X7 decode Dolby Digital Live or just Dolby Digital? Because in the Control Panel, it only says "Dolby Digital", and not "Dolby Digital Live", I just want to make sure before I go out and put down $400 for it.


 
 Well, it says so on the official site.


----------



## jincuteguy

yethal said:


> Well, it says so on the official site.


 
 I only see it says " Dolby Digital", not "Dolby Digital Live".


----------



## Yethal

jincuteguy said:


> I only see it says " Dolby Digital", not "Dolby Digital Live".


 
 Fair point. Still, it does support Dolby Digital Live signal and does work with consoles 9as far as audio goes, chat is another story)


----------



## interpolate

A very detailed review...the kind that Ars Technica used to produce.


----------



## jincuteguy

yethal said:


> Fair point. Still, it does support Dolby Digital Live signal and does work with consoles 9as far as audio goes, chat is another story)


 
 Ok I hope so cause im gonna pick up the X7 tomorrow.


----------



## Yethal

jincuteguy said:


> Ok I hope so cause im gonna pick up the X7 tomorrow.


 
 You won't be disappointed. Keep in mind though that it does require installing Creative's horrible app to setup (can be operated without PC once all settings are good), and that console chat is tricky


----------



## hi2chris

Total forgot to update this but i ended up buying a power supply here
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-AC-110-240V-to-DC-24V-6A-power-Adapter-Converter-with-power-cable-PA/32219461012.html
  
 only $26!!
  
  
 Just make sure you tell them in the comment when ordering to change the DC from 5.5*2.5mm to 5.5*2.1mm
  
 It works perfectly for me.
  
 I do have one question though and I swear it has been answer but I am unable to find where I read it.

 to use the increased power supply I have to change the Ohm switch to 4, but in your test you said you used 8ohm, how?
 Did you just change it to 4ohm, turn on the increased power in setting then switch the Ohm switch back to 8? i did this but don't hear a difference.
  
 and it runs my SP-FS52 Speakers perfectly, bloated bass but that's the speakers rather then the X7.


----------



## Nalif

hi2chris said:


> Total forgot to update this but i ended up buying a power supply here
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-AC-110-240V-to-DC-24V-6A-power-Adapter-Converter-with-power-cable-PA/32219461012.html
> 
> only $26!!


 
  
 I've been wondering about alternatives for the power supply since the official one is so expensive - I'm curious about the cons of using something so cheap, however. Would a sub-par power supply affect audio quality? Would a sub-par power supply affect the life span of headphones/speakers plugged into the x7?
  
 On a slightly different note, I have the standard edition x7. I'm currently looking at two different sets of bookshelf speakers to be used with my PC. Would the standard edition power supply be able to adequately power either of these?
  
AV123 ELT525M
Polk Rti A3


----------



## Sedare38

just bought the E-MU XM7 to go with the X7. Went for the brown cabinet option. They'll arrive later this month (such a long wait!). I received a coupon code for 70 bucks off so it was too good to pass up. I'll have saved 170 bucks on my x7 and speaker combo when all is said an done. I"ll have to test it out with and without a sub to hear a comparison.


----------



## earfonia

hi2chris said:


> Total forgot to update this but i ended up buying a power supply here
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-AC-110-240V-to-DC-24V-6A-power-Adapter-Converter-with-power-cable-PA/32219461012.html
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the info!  Wow that's cheap! 
 Looks smaller than the one use by Creative, hopefully no over heating.
 FYI, you don't have to switch the impedance to 4 ohms. I use the 144 W power supply with 8 ohms setting, because I like the sound better on the 8 ohms setting. So you can switch to 4 or 8 ohms, find which one sounds better on your speaker.
  
  


sedare38 said:


> just bought the E-MU XM7 to go with the X7. Went for the brown cabinet option. They'll arrive later this month (such a long wait!). I received a coupon code for 70 bucks off so it was too good to pass up. I'll have saved 170 bucks on my x7 and speaker combo when all is said an done. I"ll have to test it out with and without a sub to hear a comparison.


 
  
 Cool!


----------



## jincuteguy

earfonia said:


> Thanks for the info!  Wow that's cheap!
> Looks smaller than the one use by Creative, hopefully no over heating.
> FYI, you don't have to switch the impedance to 4 ohms. I use the 144 W power supply with 8 ohms setting, because I like the sound better on the 8 ohms setting. So you can switch to 4 or 8 ohms, find which one sounds better on your speaker.
> 
> ...




So are the 4 and 8ohm for speakers only? Or will it work for headphone?


----------



## earfonia

jincuteguy said:


> So are the 4 and 8ohm for speakers only? Or will it work for headphone?


 
  
 The ohm setting is only for speakers, and not affecting the headphone output.


----------



## Andi-C

I'm asking again if anyone else is having the issues as I'm still getting the problem of a hiss in the left channel in both Speakers &/or headphones & the crystal clear mic settings being ON even though the software is grayed out ? Wondering if its worth sending it back to Creative it see if its faulty !


----------



## Yethal

andi-c said:


> I'm asking again if anyone else is having the issues as I'm still getting the problem of a hiss in the left channel in both Speakers &/or headphones & the crystal clear mic settings being ON even though the software is grayed out ? Wondering if its worth sending it back to Creative it see if its faulty !


 
 Hve You tried resinstaling the latest version of Firmware/driver/control app ?


----------



## Andi-C

I've been in chat with Creative via PM here some months ago & they said to try this but the software won't let me ? Keeps saying I don't need to...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Open a Command Prompt and copy/paste the update installation file into it. That should let you bypass the message saying you don't have to update.


----------



## Yethal

Sound Blaster X7 has a way of implementing chat audio painlessly. I've attached a link to my post over at Mad's guide explaining how.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide-5-31-2015-beyer-cop-and-shure-1540-added/31380#post_11756076


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Just wanna note that that X7 exhibits more bass presence through USB compared to the SPDIF in. Tested on my PC, quick switching both devices with a few mouse clicks. So if you feel bass is lacking without EQ, don't bother with SPDIF if USB is an option. Mids are more present on spdif, so that's a benefit.


----------



## earfonia

mad lust envy said:


> Just wanna note that that X7 exhibits more bass presence through USB compared to the SPDIF in. Tested on my PC, quick switching both devices with a few mouse clicks. So if you feel bass is lacking without EQ, don't bother with SPDIF if USB is an option. Mids are more present on spdif, so that's a benefit.


 
  
 Interesting discovery! Thanks!


----------



## hi2chris

earfonia said:


> Thanks for the info!  Wow that's cheap!
> Looks smaller than the one use by Creative, hopefully no over heating.
> FYI, you don't have to switch the impedance to 4 ohms. I use the 144 W power supply with 8 ohms setting, because I like the sound better on the 8 ohms setting. So you can switch to 4 or 8 ohms, find which one sounds better on your speaker.


 
 No problems with heating when i have checked, runs cooler than the adapter for my iphone.


----------



## earfonia

hi2chris said:


> No problems with heating when i have checked, runs cooler than the adapter for my iphone.


 
  
 Nice!


----------



## SLK350

slk350 said:


> I've got three Muses02 just laying around here, can I replace the current op-amps with them or do I have to replace all 4? Using only line-out.


 
 Anyone?


----------



## Andi-C

mad lust envy said:


> Open a Command Prompt and copy/paste the update installation file into it. That should let you bypass the message saying you don't have to update.


 
 May struggle with this


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Click on the start menu on your task bar. Right on the search bar, tour command prompt. It should show up. Paste the X7 firmware update file directly into the command prompt window you just opened, then hit enter.


----------



## ubikutz

Hi Guys,
  
 Just went trough the review and thread posts, but i still can't figure out what the SPDIF OUT can be used for?
  
 Is it possible for example to let the X7 process dolby 5.1 into virtual headphone surround than pass that further digitally trough SPDIF OUT to a DAC + AMP of my choice to drive a picky pair of headphones such as the HD800?
  
 Also, does using a microphone on the PS4 work with the X7?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

ubikutz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just went trough the review and thread posts, but i still can't figure out what the SPDIF OUT can be used for?
> 
> ...




We would love that and have been asking for that, but no go.

Spdif out is just to use it with another device with it's own dac. Again, headphone modes do not work from the X7 to spdif out.


----------



## Yethal

I decided to bite the bullet (and 45 euro) and ordered the Creative BT-w2 transmitter. I will report back as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Andi-C

mad lust envy said:


> Click on the start menu on your task bar. Right on the search bar, tour command prompt. It should show up. Paste the X7 firmware update file directly into the command prompt window you just opened, then hit enter.


 
  
 Yeah, I did this & still states the same massage


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Run as admin?


----------



## Andi-C

Unfortunately it was in admin mode.

Thanks for your help all the same.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Thought I had deleted this:



> - Connect X7 to PC & power up, make sure X7 is detected by PC
> - Open a "Command Prompt" in windows
> - Drag-and-drop the firmware exe file from the download location to the command prompt window
> - Append a "/f" parameter (without quotes) to the end of the command line, remember to leave a space in between the command line and parameter
> ...


----------



## jincuteguy

mad lust envy said:


> Just wanna note that that X7 exhibits more bass presence through USB compared to the SPDIF in. Tested on my PC, quick switching both devices with a few mouse clicks. So if you feel bass is lacking without EQ, don't bother with SPDIF if USB is an option. Mids are more present on spdif, so that's a benefit.


 
 Yes you are correct, it always sound better via USB than Spdif.


----------



## jincuteguy

Also, does anyone use the X7 for Windows 10 10166 build or 10240 build just comes out today?


----------



## Andi-C

mad lust envy said:


> Thought I had deleted this:


 
 Thanks MLE, this worked ! Fingers crossed it fixes my issues...


----------



## batttttt

How to setup line-in, SPDIF-in at 24-bit/192kHz in Windows?
  
 When I set the default format as 2 channel 24 bit, 192khz in  SPDIT in properties tab, it always fails and says the device doesn't support this format.


----------



## earfonia

batttttt said:


> How to setup line-in, SPDIF-in at 24-bit/192kHz in Windows?
> 
> When I set the default format as 2 channel 24 bit, 192khz in  SPDIT in properties tab, it always fails and says the device doesn't support this format.


 
  
 Did you set it to 'Direct Mode' ?


----------



## batttttt

y





earfonia said:


> Did you set it to 'Direct Mode' ?



 

yes, in x7 control panel, right?


----------



## Yethal

batttttt said:


> y
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Just plug it via USB and be done with it


----------



## earfonia

batttttt said:


> y
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh I got what you mean, you need to use SPDIF input at 192 kHz right? Just set the recording device to X7 SPDIF and set to 192 kHz.


----------



## Nalif

I'm getting some electrical buzzing noise every couple of minutes from my X7. It comes through on both speakers and headphones and can be recorded, meaning even the system seems to hear the noise ( meaning this is an issue happening before it gets to the speaker/headphones? ) Here's a link to 30 seconds of audio with the buzz noise:
  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8WhCbIKGPA&feature=youtu.be
  
 Does anyone have an idea as to what may be causing this? It's very distracting. Buzzing seems to go away in direct mode, but when using effects such as surround sound or crystalizer, the buzzing returns. I'm using the latest control panel and firmware update.
  
 Things I have tried to resolve the issue so far:
  
 Muting all levels under the playback device other than Speakers.
 Disabling onboard audio in bios. 
 Moving from a USB 3.0 to a USB 2.0 port.
 Disabling all playblack and recording devices other than the X7.


----------



## batttttt

earfonia said:


> Oh I got what you mean, you need to use SPDIF input at 192 kHz right? Just set the recording device to X7 SPDIF and set to 192 kHz.


 
  
 Done. Must select it as default device, then you can set it. Thanks, and Yethal.


----------



## batttttt

How to prevent "Power Saving Mode"? I use SPDIF in to play the audio from another PC, and also use Direct Mode(SPDIF-In). X7 can play the sound, but it will go to "Power Saving Mode" after 15 mins. I suppose it cause there is no action/or input from USB. Is there any way to solve it?


----------



## interpolate

Under your system properties you can untick this under power management.
  
 Right-click/select on My Computer > Choose Manage and authorise > Device Manager > USB Hubs and once you find the correct hub the X7 is attached to go to power management and deselect the option.


----------



## batttttt

interpolate said:


> Under your system properties you can untick this under power management.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

unselected "Allow the computer to turn off this device to saving power" of the USB Root Hub for X7, but it's still go to"Power saving mode". I think X7 goes to "Power savning mode" by itself.


----------



## interpolate

Sorry I'm not sure whether that's a hardware or software problem then, although I imagine that you can disable it through software. Try the Creative support for an answer.
  
 Some are saying this is a hardware/software 'inconvenience' although as yet I can't point you in the direction of a way to fix this.


----------



## PaoBit

sorry for a late post..but would these be ok with powered studio monitor speakers? I recently bought JBL lsr305 and a B&w P7.. I need a good DAC and some sort of headphone amplifier and looks like this fits the bill!


----------



## batttttt

interpolate said:


> Sorry I'm not sure whether that's a hardware or software problem then, although I imagine that you can disable it through software. Try the Creative support for an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Someone said it's bug of new FW. Hope it can be fixed in next release.


----------



## Andi-C

nalif said:


> I'm getting some electrical buzzing noise every couple of minutes from my X7. It comes through on both speakers and headphones and can be recorded, meaning even the system seems to hear the noise ( meaning this is an issue happening before it gets to the speaker/headphones? ) Here's a link to 30 seconds of audio with the buzz noise:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8WhCbIKGPA&feature=youtu.be
> 
> ...




Doesn't sound good ! Have you tried in another device like a laptop to see if you get the same issue ? Worth a try so you can eliminate it down to the X7.

Maybe worth doing what Creative told me to do & rewrite the firmware, the last page MLE walked me through this. 

A couple things to try !


----------



## Yethal

Creative BT-W2 just arrived. I'll do some tests then write a review/impressions roundup. Shouldn't be long considering the fact that it's a ******* bluetooth receiver.


----------



## earfonia

yethal said:


> Creative BT-W2 just arrived. I'll do some tests then write a review/impressions roundup. Shouldn't be long considering the fact that it's a ******* bluetooth receiver.


 
  
 You mean Transceiver right?
 2 directions.
  
 I would like to know as well, interesting product.


----------



## Yethal

Okay, it is time for quick round up and impressions of the BT-W2 Bluetooth transceiver.
  
*Packaging*
  
 When I saw the package delivered by the courier I just laughed. One day Creative will figure out how to use bubble wrapped envelopes but today was not this day. Instead they decided to put a device the size of a fingernail in a box that could fit two DualShock 4 controllers. Besides the transmitter itself the box contained standard manual (in bazillion languages), warranty card, and some other papers. 
  
  
  
*Pairing*
 In order to pair the transmitter with our headset (or the X7) we need to switch the headset into pairing mode, then press and hold the button on the BT-W2. The pairing persists after unplugging the device so there is no need to repeat the procedure everytime we switch between PC or PS4.
  
*Setup (PC)*
 The setup is really painless. All that's required of the user is a free USB 2.0 port. Transmitter uses built-in Windows drivers and is recognized as a USB Audio device. However it is locked in 16bit/48khz mode. Well, Bluetooth isn't exactly hi-fi friendly so I wouldn't hold that against the device itself. I just thought I'd mention it. Oh, and the microphone works too (if connected to headphones that have one)
  
*Setup (PS4)*
 That's the part You have all been waiting for. Does it work with PS4? Does it work with the X7?
 The answer to both is yes.

  
 BT-W2 is instantly recognized as a USB headset, and will provide chat audio to the X7 once paired with it. It can also be used to transmit all game audio to paired Bluetooth headset (handy if You just don't want to run any wires and don't want to shell out money for official Sony headsets)
  
*Cons*
 So far I am very satisfied with the device. It does exactly what I expected it to, and does it well. However there are two problems with the device that need to be mentioned.
  
 The first one is that Bluetooth audio functionality is something that PS4 should've come default with. The fact that I need to buy another device to restore that functionality (it was present on the PS3) is infuriating.
  
 The second problem is the fact that this device costs 40 euro (plus shipping). Fourty euro. For a USB Bluetooth transmitter. Come on Creative! you already made us buy 400 euro soundcard! It should've come default with the transmitter.
  
*Final Thoughts.*
 I wish I could tell You that the BT-W2 is a flawless solution. And if You don't mind the price it is. But the truth is, the X7 should've came with it by default or should've included analog microphone out. Instead it relies on additional device to function properly, even though it was advertised as console compatible. However, if You use X7 with your PS4 (or plan to) and want the cleanest setup possible the BT-W2 is the way to go.
  
*All tests performed on following devices:*
 Windows 7 X64 PC
 PS4 with the latest firmware update
 Creative Soundblaster X7 with the latest firmware update
 Jabra BT3030 (I do not have a proper Bluetooth headset so this little thing had to suffice)


----------



## lenroot77

Soooo this will allow us to plug a wired mic into the x7 and it will send chat to the ps4 if I'm understanding this correctly?


----------



## Yethal

lenroot77 said:


> Soooo this will allow us to plug a wired mic into the x7 and it will send chat to the ps4 if I'm understanding this correctly?


 
 Yup, it will also allow a bluetooth headset to work correctly with PS4 if You ever decide to go wireless.


----------



## lenroot77

Nice... Now the question is if it's worth getting to lose a few wires. As u mentioned it's a bit pricey for what it is. 

Thanks for checking this out for us yethal!


----------



## Yethal

lenroot77 said:


> Nice... Now the question is if it's worth getting to lose a few wires. As u mentioned it's a bit pricey for what it is.
> 
> Thanks for checking this out for us yethal!


 
 Well, before I bought it I was using Soundblaster Recon 3D USB extension cable, it has dual 3.5mm jacks on one end and dual 3.5mm plugs + 2.5mm plugs on the other, so i just plugged a PS4 chat cable (4-pole 3.5mm to 3 pole 2.5mm) to use chat. But even though that setup was cleaner than what most people use here, it wasn't as clean as the setup I'm rocking now. If You don't mind the money or find it on sale (or Massdrop) then definitely go for it. It is the simplest, cleanest way to use the X7. But current price is a little bit riddiculous considering the fact that this is about as much as what I paid for my ModMic. But if somebody ever makes a cheaper replacement for BT-W2 I'd tell everyone about it.


----------



## lenroot77

I don't really have any wire clutter with my current set up. But wireless would be nice. I have the syba adapter plugged into the ps4 with only chat audio to syba. From there it's the 3.5 to the rca plugs into the x7s line in. I'm able to balance chat/game this way. I assume this is how most people have this setup?


----------



## Evshrug

lenroot77 said:


> I don't really have any wire clutter with my current set up. But wireless would be nice. I have the syba adapter plugged into the ps4 with only chat audio to syba. From there it's the 3.5 to the rca plugs into the x7s line in. I'm able to balance chat/game this way. I assume this is how most people have this setup?




I don't personally have mine setup this way, but exactly what you describe was what I envisioned. IMO cleaner setup than using the controller and the Recon3D USB extension cable; everything is wired to the back of the X7, and you have your controller wire-free. The Syba adapter is basically the wired version of what Yethal is getting with Creative's BT-W2. For me, I skipped the Modmic and X7 mic and just went straight to a USB mic (as you know).

I wonder if a more generic Bluetooth usb module would allow the same functionality... just like the Syba is super-generic.


----------



## lenroot77

A quick search... Maybe I'll give one of these a try sometime. Cheap enough if they don't work.


----------



## Yethal

I don't think that generic adapters would work. The Creative BT-W2 does because it isn't recognized as a Bluetooth adapter but as a USB Audio device, all Bluetooth functionality is handled internally by the device and not by the operating system. I'm 90% sure an Arduino with Bluetooth module could be reprogrammed to function the same way.


----------



## earfonia

yethal said:


> Okay, it is time for quick round up and impressions of the BT-W2 Bluetooth transceiver.
> 
> *....*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Agree! X7 should have it build-in.


----------



## Yethal

Maybe not built in but it should come with the X7 instead of milion power cables. Or, even better, PS4 should support Bluetooth headsets from day one.


----------



## jincuteguy

So did anyone that bought the X7 have any issue so far? I been using mine for over a week now but no issue, even with Windows 10 10240 build, it does have static everytime I open up a game though, or when I change or pause something on youtube.  This never happened with Windows 8.1 x64 though.
 So hopefully they'll fix this when Windows 10 released.


----------



## Yethal

Aside from the horrible Control Panel, my ModMic stopped being recognized by the X7. All my other microphones work fine and Modmic works fine too when connected to other soundcards.
  
 EDIT: You're not gonna believe this. Modmic works with the X7 only when connected with the Recon 3d extension cable.


----------



## Evshrug

Maybe the pin layout on the X7 and Modmic don't match? Do other microphones work right when plugged into your X7?

I think my Neweer lapel Mics worked with my X7... But I haven't tested in a long time.


----------



## Yethal

Other analog microphone I have works perfectly when plugged into the X7. Modmic works perfectly when plugged into every other audio device aside from the X7 itself. Unless I plug it through the Soundblaster Recon 3D extension cable in which case it works perfectly. It seems that the X7 does not detect Modmic when it's plugged directly into the microphone jack. Which is weird because it used to work flawlessly before.


----------



## iGrenade

The X7 I got from Massdrop has pops/crackles (especially when Window's system sound effects are involved) that couldn't be fixed after numerous email exchanges with Creative's support. I sent it back to Massdrop for a replacement and the wait is ridiculous. Massdrop has a lot to learn when it comes to RMAs.
  
 Did anyone here experience anything similar with the X7?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

My X7 has been a problem since day 1. Audio pops/crackles through USB at random times. Harsh spikes in volumes when the audio changes from one type to the next (i.e. watching a Blu-Ray on PS4, and the audio going from stereo PCM to Dolby Digital). Having to turn the X7 on/off multiple times until it picks up the signal (turning it on doesn't GUARANTEE a connection), etc.

Honestly, this is the buggiest, most problematic device I have owned in years. The only reason I didn't return it is because there's no comparable alternative for my needs at the moment, and I don't wanna deal with customer service nonsense.

Am I happy with the X7? Absolutely not. Do I need it? Somewhat. So I'm more or less stuck with all the problems.

You can be sure this will be the last Creative device I buy, until they get their act together.

If Creative were to tell me I'd get a full refund now for the $400 I spent on it with zero customer service headaches, I'd definitely give it up though. With that money, I'd go back to a Mixamp, and bear the sound quality downgrade. At least it doesn't pop, and spike to ear shattering levels when I'm watching my Blu-Rays.

I was supposed to review the device, but it wasn't going to be a very positive review, so I decided not to.


----------



## iGrenade

mad lust envy said:


> My X7 has been a problem since day 1. Audio pops/crackles through USB at random times. Harsh spikes in volumes when the audio changes from one type to the next (i.e. watching a Blu-Ray on PS4, and the audio going from stereo PCM to Dolby Digital). Having to turn the X7 on/off multiple times until it picks up the signal (turning it on doesn't GUARANTEE a connection), etc.
> 
> Honestly, this is the biggiest device I have owned in years. The only reason I didn't return it is because there's no comparable alternative for my needs at the moment.
> 
> ...


 
 This is starting to sound more and more like an inherent software issue. We're not the only two that have issues with crackles/popping sounds according to Google. All the "solutions" I found didn't help either. I'm in the same situation as you, it's the only device with all the functions I need. At least I got it for $310...
  
 Creative was notorious for its crap drivers, I guess that hasn't changed.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I've tried everything, and I'm pretty well acquainted with hardware like this, but damn, if it ain't one of the most finicky things ever.

I have been waiting for a firmware update for awhile now.


----------



## BrandonFYIA

mad lust envy said:


> Am I happy with the X7? Absolutely not. Do I need it? Somewhat. So I'm more or less stuck with all the problems.


 
  
 I was just about to pull the trigger on buying one. With everything you know now is there an alternative you'd recommend? I need a semi-portable solution with surround sound for gaming on my laptop with a pair of X2's.


----------



## Yethal

brandonfyia said:


> I was just about to pull the trigger on buying one. With everything you know now is there an alternative you'd recommend? I need a semi-portable solution with surround sound for gaming on my laptop with a pair of X2's.


 
 Try the Sound Blaster E5 - X7's younger brother.


----------



## BrandonFYIA

yethal said:


> Try the Sound Blaster E5 - X7's yo?


 
 What am I missing out on by going with an E5 other than external speakers?


----------



## ant1th3s1s

brandonfyia said:


> I was just about to pull the trigger on buying one. With everything you know now is there an alternative you'd recommend? I need a semi-portable solution with surround sound for gaming on my laptop with a pair of X2's.


 
  
 Like MLE, I had big-time issues with the X7 for a few weeks after purchase. I was ready to either return it or smash it, depending on my mood at the time. But the firmware updates resolved all issues and it's been a perfectly-behaved workhorse ever since.
  
 I do get occasional pops, crackles and squeals, but not over USB from my iMac, nor from my Bravia TV over optical. The source of my problems is a HDMI audio extractor I use to pass Dolby Digital from 4 consoles to the X7. Sony consoles don't seem to like passing DD via HDMI to my Yamaha receiver, through a HDMI splitter, onto a Bravia 32W700B (which is capable of 5.1 passthrough) and out to the X7. My MS consoles have no problem with this setup and DD hits the X7, but I game mostly on the PS4 and the X7 is almost useless to me without DD for positional cues.
  
 A few months down the track and it's now rare as rocking-horse poo that I have audio issues, but i'll probably pipe the audio over TOSlink from my consoles through an optical switch to see if I can completely clean it up. I firmly believe my issues are not related to the X7 as I get the same symptoms when the audio is routed instead via Astro A50s, a wired MixAmp, wireless 5.8 MixAmp, or Logitech 5500 speakers.
  
 Long story short - update the firmware and the X7 should settle down and do it's job. When it does, which is now 99.99% of the time, it's pure gold when paired with a set of X2s. I'll be holding onto this setup for the foreseeable future and am really happy with it now the teething issues are out of the way.


----------



## earfonia

mad lust envy said:


> My X7 has been a problem since day 1. Audio pops/crackles through USB at random times. Harsh spikes in volumes when the audio changes from one type to the next (i.e. watching a Blu-Ray on PS4, and the audio going from stereo PCM to Dolby Digital). Having to turn the X7 on/off multiple times until it picks up the signal (turning it on doesn't GUARANTEE a connection), etc.
> 
> Honestly, this is the buggiest, most problematic device I have owned in years. The only reason I didn't return it is because there's no comparable alternative for my needs at the moment, and I don't wanna deal with customer service nonsense.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Really sorry to hear that, but I've been using my X7 almost everyday, since I set it up as default playback in Windows, and connect to XM7 speakers (my old Altec speakers are faulty), and so far I have no major issue at all. No USB detection issue, and also no pops noise or crackling noise.
 Only sometime the small headphone socket 'jack auto sensing' doesn't detect headphone jack properly, but only occasionally like 1 out of 10, and I just insert and adapter on the big headphone jack, problem solve. Minor issue I would say.
 Hopefully Creative willing to replace your unit. Looks like there is something wrong with it.


----------



## Yethal

brandonfyia said:


> What am I missing out on by going with an E5 other than external speakers?


 
 Console virtual surround (it doesn't decode Dolby Digital), and a beefier amp I think. It still has an enormous set of inputs and is compatible with pretty much everything.


----------



## ant1th3s1s

yethal said:


> Console virtual surround (it doesn't decode Dolby Digital), and a beefier amp I think. It still has an enormous set of inputs and is compatible with pretty much everything.


 

 If you're a console gamer, DD VSS is pretty much the reason to get one.
  
 Without DD, the X7 was thoroughly underwhelming while gaming and I found myself preferring the MixAmps because of the lack of positional cues. SBX enhancements are ok as icing on the top, but DD is the cake.


----------



## Sedare38

Got my speakers in will be unboxing them soon. They are 6 Ohms, what should I set the x7 to? 4 or 8?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

ant1th3s1s said:


> If you're a console gamer, DD VSS is pretty much the reason to get one.
> 
> Without DD, the X7 was thoroughly underwhelming while gaming and I found myself preferring the MixAmps because of the lack of positional cues. SBX enhancements are ok as icing on the top, but DD is the cake.




X7 uses Dolby Digital, just like the Mixamps. They have different surround tech, but they both the same kind of source signal.


----------



## LucasCL

mad lust envy said:


> My X7 has been a problem since day 1. Audio pops/crackles through USB at random times. Harsh spikes in volumes when the audio changes from one type to the next (i.e. watching a Blu-Ray on PS4, and the audio going from stereo PCM to Dolby Digital). Having to turn the X7 on/off multiple times until it picks up the signal (turning it on doesn't GUARANTEE a connection), etc.
> 
> Honestly, this is the buggiest, most problematic device I have owned in years. The only reason I didn't return it is because there's no comparable alternative for my needs at the moment, and I don't wanna deal with customer service nonsense.
> 
> ...


 

 Hey @Mad Lust Envy,

 sorry for your experience with the Sound Blaster X7. That is definitely not the intended behavior of the X7 and like what @earfonia mentioned, it might just be a faulty unit. Could you PM me with your order details and I will arrange for a replacement as soon as we can.

 Thanks,
 Lucas


----------



## BrandonFYIA

Well that takes care of any worries I had. You've got another customer, @LucasCL


----------



## ant1th3s1s

mad lust envy said:


> X7 uses Dolby Digital, just like the Mixamps. They have different surround tech, but they both the same kind of source signal.


 
  True, but if the source isn't passing DD onto the X7, it doesn't work and the friendly DD logo on the front doesn't light up.
  
 In my case, the PS4 and PS3 were not passing through DD, while the XB1 had no issues. I could verify by passing the signal through my Bravia which indicates "Dolby Digital 1080p" on-screen when enabled and "Stereo 1080p" when disabled. That corresponds with the DD light going on or off on the X7.
  
 If the signal doesn't carry DD, the X7 can't present it, and you're left with a comparatively bland SBX. In this 'no DD' scenario, the MixAmp sounded better for positional cues.
  
 When DD is correctly passed through to the X7, it's no contest and the MixAmps don't get a look in.


----------



## jincuteguy

Anyone knows where I can get some good OP Amps for the X7?


----------



## conquerator2

Ebay, Mouser, etc.


----------



## MrPlastic

Nice review and lots of good information. I was hoping to run this unit on a laptop with a intel 2.5 gigahertz processor. I notice that they recommend a 2.8 gigahertz  or better. Does anybody how how this might affect performance?


----------



## conquerator2

It might introduce sound artifacts or distortion. That is when the processor is under heavy load and cant keep up.


----------



## MrPlastic

Thanks for the reply! I am thinking that might only be a factor for gaming which I don't plan to do. I just want to stream networked files to a media player on the laptop and use the X7 to listen. So I can't think it is that labor intensive...  But if I am missing something I would appreciate a comment.


----------



## conquerator2

mrplastic said:


> Thanks for the reply! I am thinking that might only be a factor for gaming which I don't plan to do. I just want to stream networked files to a media player on the laptop and use the X7 to listen. So I can't think it is that labor intensive...  But if I am missing something I would appreciate a comment.


 
 Does it have more cores? That's kinda important :]


----------



## MrPlastic

Thanks again for the reply!
  
    http://ark.intel.com/products/71465/Intel-Core-i3-3120M-Processor-3M-Cache-2_50-GHz
  
 It seems to have 2 cores.


----------



## conquerator2

mrplastic said:


> Thanks again for the reply!
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/71465/Intel-Core-i3-3120M-Processor-3M-Cache-2_50-GHz
> 
> It seems to have 2 cores.


 
 I think you should be alright with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 That's a decent processor.


----------



## agrosash

I really wonder if Creative has some sort of program for people using CIEMs and the vanilla X7 to replace it with the limited edition. I would gladly upgrade for the price difference.


----------



## BrandonFYIA

agrosash said:


> I really wonder if Creative has some sort of program for people using CIEMs and the vanilla X7 to replace it with the limited edition. I would gladly upgrade for the price difference.


 
 I was under the impression that the difference between the two only come to light when using external speakers?


----------



## missalaire

Anyone have issues with the mic input of the X7 not working 100% of the time? When I use Skype and Teamspeak, it doesn't always function properly and my teammates can't hear me when I'm talking. I've made sure that I have the settings and the capture/playback set up correctly.


----------



## conquerator2

Speaking of problems, I can't get the X7 to output reliably through the SPDIF reliably. Yesterday it took me 30 minutes of off/on, driver reinstalling disconnecting and reconnecting and messing in Windows to get it to finally lock... This auto switching/detecting is downright broken... I want a way to switch the outputs manually please...


----------



## iGrenade

lucascl said:


> Hey @Mad Lust Envy,
> 
> sorry for your experience with the Sound Blaster X7. That is definitely not the intended behavior of the X7 and like what @earfonia mentioned, it might just be a faulty unit. Could you PM me with your order details and I will arrange for a replacement as soon as we can.
> 
> ...


 
 I already got a replacement unit and the crackles/pops remain. There's no doubt it has something to do with how Windows handles USB audio and the X7's drivers. I've emailed your support department and after multiple replies, the issue remains unsolved. I've managed to isolate the issue to Windows only. I get no pops when using the Bluetooth streaming function or when I'm on my connected PS3 (optical in). Given how apparent this issue is among X7 owners (according to this thread and a google search), it's very likely to be a software-related issue, not hardware. Returning the unit for a replacement would just be a waste of time.
  
 I get no such problem with the O2/ODAC, another USB audio device.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yup, I'm not gonna go through the RMA process unless I'm getting a refund, because it's evident that these issues are pretty widespread. I can't be without an amp/dac while I wait for another faulty until to arrive. It's problematic and aggravating, but it's all I have.

I'm not saying the unit's by *themselves* are faulty, but likely the combination of the unit, software, and how they interact with our systems.

The auto switching, the auto-sleep, all the automatic settings need to be able to be turned off, for one. That is just something that needs to happen. Stat. I have a feeling this is one aspect of the X7 that just causes more problems than benefits.


----------



## arcwindz

I am just wondering, is there any other dac/amp that supports aptx bluetooth, rca output and digital input out there other than this?
I would take x7 anytime, alas, it's really hard to get this here.


----------



## Yethal

arcwindz said:


> I am just wondering, is there any other dac/amp that supports aptx bluetooth, rca output and digital input out there other than this?
> I would take x7 anytime, alas, it's really hard to get this here.


 
 Sound Blaster E5


----------



## arcwindz

yethal said:


> Sound Blaster E5



Just as hard to find as x7


----------



## missalaire

Massdrop has the Creative Sound Blaster X7 Limited Edition for $399.99 + shipping at the lowest price point.
  
 https://www1.massdrop.com/buy/creative-sound-blaster-x7-amp-dac-combo?mode=guest_open


----------



## bombadilio

I am so dissatisfied with this device, I paid $500 and have had 0 help from Creative. I wrote them in how in windows X7 I cannot control the volume at all. I explained how my setup is:
 
Bose Cinemate 130 connected via optical to the Unit then USB to the computer:



> Thank you for your response.
> 
> With regard to your email, SPDIF out or Toslink "optical cable" can only support two channel uncompressed PCM or encoded 5.1 audio (depending on the source and output set in playback application that supports optical out (eg: 5.1 DVD with AC3 5.1 played in PowerDVD with Optical Out set in its speaker settings). There is no decoding support on the SB X7 as such decoding handled by your Bose Cinemate 130 Via Optical to the X7 LE. Therefore, the volume control is hancled by the application (e.g. Power DVD).
> 
> ...


 
  

This is my 6th email to them, did they even read what I wrote?
 
I replied with: 





> Did you read my past emails? I can get volume to work, I just cannot control it. The only solution I have found is this in windows 7 X64
> *Sound Device Manager settings show:*
> Speakers
> 2- Sound Blaster X7
> ...


 
  

 Anyone get this to work via optical or should I just use regular Speaker wire to my speakers vs Optical?


----------



## Yethal

bombadilio said:


> I am so dissatisfied with this device, I paid $500 and have had 0 help from Creative. I wrote them in how in windows X7 I cannot control the volume at all. I explained how my setup is:
> 
> Bose Cinemate 130 connected via optical to the Unit then USB to the computer:
> 
> ...


 
 Actually the answer they gave You was spot-on. Basically: Optical out on the X7 can run in two modes, either as a USB-S/PDIF converter or Optical passthrough. X7 does not interfere with the signal in any of these cases therefore volume is to be controlled either via the source (media player on the pc) or on the receiving device (Bose speakers in Your case), but *not by the X7 itself.*


----------



## Evshrug

Agreed, volume either at the source or the amp (in the above use case, the X7 is just acting as a passthrough, maybe a processor).

Basically, it was a case where they read the email and decided to explain WHY, but the answer to your question was at the end of the email (volume controlled by your app, PowerDVD, or in the analogue domain by your speaker amp).


----------



## Andi-C

Anyone on windows 10 using the 8.1 driver ? The X7 is the only driver that hasn't been updated on my rig !


----------



## 93732

For those of you using an HD800 with the X7, do you have it set for "Normal gain" or "High gain"?
  
 The HD800 is rated as a 300 ohm headphone and the Creative X7 app states that one should use "Normal Gain" for 32/300 ohm headphones.  However, I keep reading that the HD800 can swing up to as high as 1000 ohm.


----------



## conquerator2

93732 said:


> For those of you using an HD800 with the X7, do you have it set for "Normal gain" or "High gain"?
> 
> The HD800 is rated as a 300 ohm headphone and the Creative X7 app states that one should use "Normal Gain" for 32/300 ohm headphones.  However, I keep reading that the HD800 can swing up to as high as 1000 ohm.


 
 Go high gain. It WILL NOT damage any of your headphones IF you keep the volume down. Just go to the lowest volume and gradually work your way up. If you don't like it, switch to normal gain


----------



## 93732

conquerator2 said:


> Go high gain. It WILL NOT damage any of your headphones IF you keep the volume down. Just go to the lowest volume and gradually work your way up. If you don't like it, switch to normal gain


 
  
  
 Thank you conquerator2, I was too worried about damaging my HD800.  Will try high gain as you say, starting with very low volume.


----------



## conquerator2

93732 said:


> Thank you conquerator2, I was too worried about damaging my HD800.  Will try high gain as you say, starting with very low volume.


 
 Yup. You can start from 0 ideally


----------



## Instinct

Anyone know if the x7 is always defaulted to a specific volume setting when the computer boots up? Can we change the default volume of the x7? I want to bootup my computer and not have to touch the x7's volume knob or window's volume, or any volume settings at all. Will the X7 let me do this?


----------



## Yethal

instinct said:


> Anyone know if the x7 is always defaulted to a specific volume setting when the computer boots up? Can we change the default volume of the x7? I want to bootup my computer and not have to touch the x7's volume knob or window's volume, or any volume settings at all. Will the X7 let me do this?


 
 It defaults to the volume You set before You shut Your PC down. So just turn the volume down before powering down the PC.


----------



## Sedare38

Hi Guys,

 Just wanted to share a video review I made of the X7. I started a Youtube Channel dedicated to Tech and well the X7 is the first vid. The quality will get better as I progress and get better, so please don't judge too harshly.  

 I'll be doing an un-boxing of the E-MU XM7 speakers soon. I'm not meaning to spam just trying to get the word out and thought this thread was appropriate.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwrIT4F2QnA
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Yethal

sedare38 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to share a video review I made of the X7. I started a Youtube Channel dedicated to Tech and well the X7 is the first vid. The quality will get better as I progress and get better, so please don't judge too harshly.
> 
> ...


 
 If You didn't hear surround effect You probably had the device configured wrong. Did You enable 5.1 sound in Windows properties?


----------



## DigitalRonyn

Hey there everyone,

 Quick update to let everyone know that a revised driver for the X7 (and X7 LE) for Win 10 will be available next week. 

 We're shooting for the 11th. This will be a revision of the current Win10 driver that comes with the OS.

 You can either download this from Creative.com or it will be pushed via the Win10 updates server.


----------



## c-attack

Pops & Crackles 
  
 I ran into this too back in June.  It was right after installing the latest driver and re-arranging my other peripherals as well, so I couldn't be sure what caused it after a smooth first 6 months.  After moving my USB connections around again last week, it suddenly came back.  Additionally, I had a bizarre incident where powering down the X7 caused my keyboard to endlessly stream characters.  In my case, moving the USB connection to a separate hub from all my other peripherals keeps the static at bay.  Specific to this X99 platform, it doesn't seem to like it when I run it through the ASMedia ports, but does just fine when run through the Intel controller.  I've got ports galore, so this isn't a huge issue.  It's possible this is yet another Asus quirk, but I thought I would throw it out there for anyone else dealing with this.


----------



## Sedare38

yethal said:


> If You didn't hear surround effect You probably had the device configured wrong. Did You enable 5.1 sound in Windows properties?


 
 I did. I can kind of detect the surround effect on my headphones, at least more than my speakers. Not sure how surround is really thrown around on front facing only speakers, but then again sound bars are more or less trying to do the same.I'll keep listening more and more.

 Good tip though.
  
 For some reason too when testing the speakers the sounds aren't emitted through either the speakers or headphones. But when I switch to my Kave XTD it does it just fine and man can you tell the difference with those independent drivers.


----------



## Yethal

sedare38 said:


> I did. I can kind of detect the surround effect on my headphones, at least more than my speakers. Not sure how surround is really thrown around on front facing only speakers, but then again sound bars are more or less trying to do the same.I'll keep listening more and more.
> 
> Good tip though.
> 
> For some reason too when testing the speakers the sounds aren't emitted through either the speakers or headphones. But when I switch to my Kave XTD it does it just fine and man can you tell the difference with those independent drivers.


 
 I have no idea what could've possible gone wrong with Your setup. When I listen to the X7 the surround effect is immersive and easily distinguishable from regular stereo.


----------



## Sedare38

yethal said:


> I have no idea what could've possible gone wrong with Your setup. When I listen to the X7 the surround effect is immersive and easily distinguishable from regular stereo.


 
 are you using 5.1 speakers or relying on virtual surround as I am? I have 2.1 speakers and am using regular headphones? what % do you have the Surround slider set to on the SBX Pro Studio tab?

 As far as I'm aware SBX enables virtual surround, that is my complaint/problem: The virtual surround isn't that great . . . for me. Maybe I need to tweak the system more, unsure. The set up process has been vague at best and even though I went through the wizard it's still not giving me that feel. Sound as normal is great though.


----------



## Andi-C

Just to update (as I could wait for the official driver cos if I have an itch its got to be itched) if anyone else is wait, I've upgraded my win8.1 to win10 & all seems fine with the x7 function & control panel ! I will wipe my C drives & place a fresh copy of the new OS when the win10 creative driver come out.


----------



## Yethal

sedare38 said:


> are you using 5.1 speakers or relying on virtual surround as I am? I have 2.1 speakers and am using regular headphones? what % do you have the Surround slider set to on the SBX Pro Studio tab?
> 
> As far as I'm aware SBX enables virtual surround, that is my complaint/problem: The virtual surround isn't that great . . . for me. Maybe I need to tweak the system more, unsure. The set up process has been vague at best and even though I went through the wizard it's still not giving me that feel. Sound as normal is great though.


 
 I am using virtual surround with headphones, with SBX slider set to 100%. In Windows Sound panel I have X7 configured for 5.1 speakers (NOT the default setting so this may be the culprit here)
  
 On a sidenote: I'm going to leave this here
  
 http://www.blasterx.com/
  
 Looks like Creative built their own console DSP (which seems to be a slightly modified Sound Blaster E5) and gaming headset which look like a person baby of Kingston HyperX Cloud and Beyerdynamic headphones.


----------



## Sedare38

yethal said:


> I am using virtual surround with headphones, with SBX slider set to 100%. In Windows Sound panel I have X7 configured for 5.1 speakers (NOT the default setting so this may be the culprit here)
> 
> On a sidenote: I'm going to leave this here
> 
> ...


 
  
 Interesting. Is there a movie you could recommend to really test the surround via SBX? The little video on the app doesn't seem to do it for me and youtube surround vids aren't cutting it. Maybe I'll plop in the avengers in my computer's blue-ray to test it better. 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Yethal

sedare38 said:


> Interesting. Is there a movie you could recommend to really test the surround via SBX? The little video on the app doesn't seem to do it for me and youtube surround vids aren't cutting it. Maybe I'll plop in the avengers in my computer's blue-ray to test it better.
> 
> Thanks!


 
 http://www.2l.no/hires/index.html
  
 Here You'll find some 5.1 tracks to listen to


----------



## jincuteguy

So ppl on here told me that the ZxR sounds just as good as the X7.  They also have almost identical specs. So I went to my local store and bought the ZxR to compare with my X7.  And guess what?
  
 The X7 just trumphed the ZxR by a long shot.  The Bass is better, the SBX surround just sounds more distinct for directional given they both have SBX.  The ZxR only good until you heard the X7.  So I would pay $200 more for the X7 rather than using the ZxR and save $200.
  
 Also, I have no issue using my X7 with Windows 10.  In installed it with Windows 8.1 x64 driver from Creative website.  
  
 Where do you guys hear the crack / pop / noise from your X7? Like during music playback? or?


----------



## Andi-C

yethal said:


> I am using virtual surround with headphones, with SBX slider set to 100%. In Windows Sound panel I have X7 configured for 5.1 speakers (NOT the default setting so this may be the culprit here)
> 
> On a sidenote: I'm going to leave this here
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Im out with the leatherette ear cushions ! The P5 look interesting though.


----------



## jincuteguy

andi-c said:


> Im out with the leatherette ear cushions ! The P5 look interesting though.


 
 What is this? New headset from Creative? Like did they just announce it?
  
 Isn't the G5 looks like the E5 Dac / Amp?


----------



## Andi-C

jincuteguy said:


> What is this? New headset from Creative? Like did they just announce it?
> 
> Isn't the G5 looks like the E5 Dac / Amp?




Looks that way ! The want to do what Hiper X do with their headset & bundle some velour cups into.


----------



## earfonia

sedare38 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to share a video review I made of the X7. I started a Youtube Channel dedicated to Tech and well the X7 is the first vid. The quality will get better as I progress and get better, so please don't judge too harshly.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great video review! Thanks!
 Probably would be even better without the back light from the windows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just my 2 cents.
  
  


yethal said:


> I am using virtual surround with headphones, with SBX slider set to 100%. In Windows Sound panel I have X7 configured for 5.1 speakers (NOT the default setting so this may be the culprit here)
> 
> On a sidenote: I'm going to leave this here
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the link! BlasterX G5 looks similar to SB E5, not sure what's the different between the two.
 The P5 IEM looks very cool!


----------



## jincuteguy

earfonia said:


> Great video review! Thanks!
> Probably would be even better without the back light from the windows
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I think the diff between the E5 and the new G5 is that the G5 can do 7.1 surround virtual as compare to Stereo only in the E5.
 And the new G5 will be only $149? while the E5 is $199 atm? Who the hell gonna buy the E5 anymore?


----------



## Sedare38

Thanks Earfonia. I meant to reference your review here on the forum but It was already 6 and a half minutes! I had enough content for another 4 min which included commenting on my listening experience for 3 different songs from varying genres: rock, classical, electric, but again time . . .
  
 And I feel you on the camera/lighting. I'm still getting a feel for it.
  
 I'll be filming unboxing the E-MU XM7 Speakers (Seriously Creative, this title is a mouthful, just call them XM7s or something lol) tonight.


----------



## Yethal

sedare38 said:


> Thanks Earfonia. I meant to reference your review here on the forum but It was already 6 and a half minutes! I had enough content for another 4 min which included commenting on my listening experience for 3 different songs from varying genres: rock, classical, electric, but again time . . .
> 
> And I feel you on the camera/lighting. I'm still getting a feel for it.
> 
> I'll be filming unboxing the E-MU XM7 Speakers (Seriously Creative, this title is a mouthful, just call them XM7s or something lol) tonight.


 
 They are called XM7, E-MU is the name of the brand.
  
 As for the XG5 it might be exactly what people need. Something better sounding than the Mixamp, but with less features, and cheaper than the X7.


----------



## Sedare38

So here's a new issue that just popped up for no reason that I can tell, as in I didn't change a thing. I can't get the sound on my headphones to completely go away when the volume is at 0, UNLESS i activate Direct Mode and then the sound goes off completely at volume setting 6 instead of 0 (resumes at 8). My speakers aren't affected by this. Headphones are set to 32/300 Ohm setting. It didn't used to do this. 
  
 Also is it normal for the power/bt button light to blink several times when nearing 0 volume? I think it might be as it does it when on speakers or headphones.
  
 I use the volume control on my keyboard, but the x7 knob and the volume slider on the task bar doesn't make a difference.
  
 Anyone know how to fix the zero volume not actually turning anything off?


----------



## Sedare38

yethal said:


> They are called XM7, E-MU is the name of the brand.
> 
> As for the XG5,as long as it might be exactly what people need. Something better sounding than the Mixamp, but with less features, and cheaper than the X7.


 
 Well I call them the E-MU XM7 by creative throughout the vid as that's what's on the box and manual. Meh.


----------



## Yethal

sedare38 said:


> Well I call them the E-MU XM7 by creative throughout the vid as that's what's on the box and manual. Meh.


 
 http://www.creative.com/emu/
  
 It used to be a separate company until Creative bought them out.


----------



## Sedare38

yethal said:


> http://www.creative.com/emu/
> 
> It used to be a separate company until Creative bought them out.


 
 Oh wow. Did not know that. Ty for the information.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Zero volume not actually muting the sound is something on my X7 as well. That doesn't bug me as much as having to lower the volume past zero just to get the volume to actually go down to minimum, like the X7 volume contradicting system volume. I adjust the volume knob for a bit even when the indicator on Windows says 0.


----------



## Yethal

mad lust envy said:


> Zero volume not actually muting the sound is something on my X7 as well. That doesn't bug me as much as having to lower the volume past zero just to get the volume to actually go down to minimum, like the X7 volume contradicting system volume. I adjust the volume knob for a bit even when the indicator on Windows says 0.


 
 Try the mute button (press the bolume button on the X7). I found out about it from a video review 5 months after buying the damn card. It does work however.


----------



## earfonia

jincuteguy said:


> I think the diff between the E5 and the new G5 is that the G5 can do 7.1 surround virtual as compare to Stereo only in the E5.
> And the new G5 will be only $149? while the E5 is $199 atm? Who the hell gonna buy the E5 anymore?


 
  
 Yea probably. Let see if they reveal more later.


----------



## earfonia

jincuteguy said:


> I think the diff between the E5 and the new G5 is that the G5 can do 7.1 surround virtual as compare to Stereo only in the E5.
> And the new G5 will be only $149? while the E5 is $199 atm? Who the hell gonna buy the E5 anymore?


 
  
 I heard G5 might not have build-in battery. And slightly different features of DSP effects. So E5 still have its place.


----------



## Yethal

jincuteguy said:


> I think the diff between the E5 and the new G5 is that the G5 can do 7.1 surround virtual as compare to Stereo only in the E5.
> And the new G5 will be only $149? while the E5 is $199 atm? Who the hell gonna buy the E5 anymore?


 
 E5 can do virtual surround too, it just doesn't decode Dolby Digital Live so it's PC only.


----------



## Sedare38

Got the XM7 unboxing video up now. These are some big ass speakers. Hefty too and they do not budge. I'll be setting them up when I wake up. Time for bed!
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh4iKeUBqaQ (Yep I realize there are some sound and lighting glitches. Still learning, and still having fun.)


----------



## zdmetal

sedare38 said:


> Got the XM7 unboxing video up now. These are some big ass speakers. Hefty too and they do not budge. I'll be setting them up when I wake up. Time for bed!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh4iKeUBqaQ (Yep I realize there are some sound and lighting glitches. Still learning, and still having fun.)


 
  
 Thanks for the video man. I ordered a pair of these along with my X7 on Massdrop recently without really ever seeing them, and finding any decent pictures or video was near impossible. On a side note, it looks like I'll be moving my tower to the floor in a couple of weeks.
  
 I also have a generally dumb question for anyone that sees this. Can I use my sub from my Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 set with the X7 and the EMUs? I apologize if this is a terrible/stupid/misguided question.
  
 Edit: Just looked down and realized that the sub control is on one of the speakers so this is probably a no go.


----------



## Sedare38

zdmetal said:


> Thanks for the video man. I ordered a pair of these along with my X7 on Massdrop recently without really ever seeing them, and finding any decent pictures or video was near impossible. On a side note, it looks like I'll be moving my tower to the floor in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I also have a generally dumb question for anyone that sees this. Can I use my sub from my Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 set with the X7 and the EMUs? I apologize if this is a terrible/stupid/misguided question.
> 
> Edit: Just looked down and realized that the sub control is on one of the speakers so this is probably a no go.


 
 Thanks. 

 To answer your question, you MIGHT be able to hook your sub up to the X7. Does the subwoofer have all the inputs on it or can you hook it up independently? If the latter you may be able to hook it up to the X7 and control it from the application. The X7 control panel does have a tick box for a dedicated subwoofer when you have the XM7s selected. I guess it will just depend on how your 2.1 set up is in terms of how independent that sub is. I'll be looking to get the Audio Engine Subwoofer I think. If there are better, suggestions are welcome, just keep in mind this is for a small rectangular room and close viewing so not like a home-theater set-up. 

 Going back, to size, these things are huge. I have an L shaped desk and a 27" monitor stuck between the two speakers and there still isn't much room. I keep my tower on the desk too. I also have a workstation  (a lap top really and it's in a drawer at least) with 2 monitors on the desk, so despite all the real estate, there isn't much room left and the speakers don't help with conservation, lol.

 Regarding sound, my first inaugural album is Miike Snow with Animal being the first song. I got chills/goosebumps when it started. Compared to my very old Altec Lansing 621 2.1 set up, it's like having a veil lifted. The sound is so much clearer. I will say the bass could be a bit more profound (not a lot of thumping going on), but we'll see how they sound after a decent breaking in period. Time to switch to some Jimi Hendrix.
  
 I'll be posting pictures of my desk on the Middle of Knowhere FB page when the light is better.


----------



## Sedare38

Anyone else have passive speakers hooked up to the X7? I have my volume at 16-18 (out of 100) and wow are these loud! I can't imagine anyone needing to go very high on these, but I suppose Amps/Receivers will vary. Really impressed so far.


----------



## jincuteguy

sedare38 said:


> Anyone else have passive speakers hooked up to the X7? I have my volume at 16-18 (out of 100) and wow are these loud! I can't imagine anyone needing to go very high on these, but I suppose Amps/Receivers will vary. Really impressed so far.


 
 Yea that's why theres' no point in buying the LImited Edition for another $100 more.


----------



## dicky d

has any one experienced this and been able to fix it
 my x7 has started to make a noise a bit like white noise with a whistling sound even with the volume set to zero
 its quite loud and the x7 no longer plays anything.
 the problem started out of the blue with no warning sings it was turned on with my headphones plugged in and with them sat on the desk with nothing playing and it gave me a bit off a fright I am wondering if the headphone amp has a problem.


----------



## Yethal

jincuteguy said:


> Yea that's why theres' no point in buying the LImited Edition for another $100 more.


 
 According to @earfonia Power adapter upgrade makes a sonic difference. However I do have passive speakers hooked up to my X7 and they do get loud enough at about 16-18 volume mark. Keep in mind that X7 is supposed to be a good replacement for a living room receiver.


----------



## jincuteguy

yethal said:


> According to @earfonia Power adapter upgrade makes a sonic difference. However I do have passive speakers hooked up to my X7 and they do get loud enough at about 16-18 volume mark. Keep in mind that X7 is supposed to be a good replacement for a living room receiver.


 
  
  
 Different as in just sound different? or sound better?


----------



## Yethal

jincuteguy said:


> Different as in just sound different? or sound better?


 
 "When using the 144 watts power adapter from the SB X7 Limited Edition, it is a different story. The extra power improves the detail and dynamic significantly. Tonality is still the same, but level of detail and dynamic improved. Music sounds more realistic & enjoyable with the 144 watts power adapter. If you need to use the speaker output, consider to upgrade the power adapter for better driving and handling capability of the speaker amplifier." - taken from earfonia's review (for some reason head-fi does not allow me to quote two different posts on two different pages).


----------



## jincuteguy

yethal said:


> "When using the 144 watts power adapter from the SB X7 Limited Edition, it is a different story. The extra power improves the detail and dynamic significantly. Tonality is still the same, but level of detail and dynamic improved. Music sounds more realistic & enjoyable with the 144 watts power adapter. If you need to use the speaker output, consider to upgrade the power adapter for better driving and handling capability of the speaker amplifier." - taken from earfonia's review (for some reason head-fi does not allow me to quote two different posts on two different pages).


 
  
 Im not using speakers, so does the 144 watts power adapter upgrade improves the detail and dynamic significantly for headphones? or only for speakers?


----------



## yuanathan

yethal said:


> Try the mute button (press the bolume button on the X7). I found out about it from a video review 5 months after buying the damn card. It does work however.


 
 omg... I didn't know there was this function till you mentioned!


----------



## Yethal

jincuteguy said:


> Im not using speakers, so does the 144 watts power adapter upgrade improves the detail and dynamic significantly for headphones? or only for speakers?


 
 I'm 99% sure that it does not make a difference when using headphones


yuanathan said:


> omg... I didn't know there was this function till you mentioned!


 
 I didn't know either until I watched @Sedare38 review.


----------



## Evshrug

yethal said:


> According to @earfonia
> Power adapter upgrade makes a sonic difference. However I do have passive speakers hooked up to my X7 and they do get loud enough at about 16-18 volume mark. Keep in mind that X7 is supposed to be a good replacement for a living room receiver.




I like pictures, thanks for including.
As far as the upgraded power supply (and lower headphone output impedance) on the LE: it's entirely dependent upon the sensitivity of the speakers. My 8-ohm Polk Audio M40 sound great off the X7, but my also 8-ohm Chane bookshelf speakers have wonky woofer performance (bass roll off and unnatural dynamics to low-mids). Again, I just have the vanilla X7 (not both side-by-side), and the Chane sound AMAZING from my more powerful Yamaha receiver.


----------



## conquerator2

Some guys don't read the manual


----------



## Evshrug

conquerator2 said:


> Some guys don't read the manual




Perhaps, but still some things must be experienced. I don't know if I did or didn't mention in my review that the volume knob can be pressed for mute, but there was so much to cover that the "how to use" seemed less important than "what's the using experience like?"


----------



## Yethal

conquerator2 said:


> Some guys don't read the manual


 
 Reading the manual is the last resort.


----------



## conquerator2

yethal said:


> Reading the manual is the last resort.


 
 Aye. With theX7, it was my first resort though


----------



## jamieuk147

Whats surround sound like?, just bought the HD800.

Is it best to have my asus dolby surround card connected to it to better the surround?


----------



## Yethal

jamieuk147 said:


> Whats surround sound like?, just bought the HD800.
> 
> Is it best to have my asus dolby surround card connected to it to better the surround?


 
 Listen to this on headphones:


----------



## jincuteguy

yethal said:


> Listen to this on headphones:




  
 This doesn't prove anything, the surround still work even if you don't have any surround sound on your system, meaning you just wear a headphone and that's it.
 This is different than gaming.


----------



## Yethal

jincuteguy said:


> This doesn't prove anything, the surround still work even if you don't have any surround sound on your system, meaning you just wear a headphone and that's it.
> This is different than gaming.


 
 Not what I was going for. Most people who come here do not believe it is actually possible to create realistic positional audio using simple stereo headphones (instead of multi-driver headphones or surround speakers) So the video serves as a proof that it is in fact possible. Gaming examples will come later.


----------



## jamieuk147

Could one run dolby surround to this via optical in from my DX card, or does the creative do a good enough job?


----------



## conquerator2

jamieuk147 said:


> Could one run dolby surround to this via optical in from my DX card, or does the creative do a good enough job?


 
 It's a bit different. Both are equally good, trading some punches. DH is a bit more immersive, SBX is clearer and more accurate. Up to you. I switch to SBX because there are no devices like the X7. If there's a DH device that can do that, I'll try it again :}
 You can always try both!


----------



## Corydoras

Dear Guys
 Anyone have any idea if the new Creative BlasterX H7 and P5 benefit from using with X7?
  
 its look good but ....


----------



## Andi-C

I take it the windows 10 driver for the X7 won't be this week then ?


----------



## mark_roch

Was wondering this as well.


----------



## Yethal

corydoras said:


> Dear Guys
> Anyone have any idea if the new Creative BlasterX H7 and P5 benefit from using with X7?
> 
> its look good but ....


 
 If You're going for the X7 buy some better headphones to accompany them instead of a gaming headset.


----------



## MrPlastic

FYI about drivers for Windows 10, Auto install installed the Microsoft version on mine but the Creative Labs should be out next week.
  
  http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=723073&highlight=drivers


----------



## Corydoras

I play a lot of Battlefield 4 and thus wanted to get something that give accurate directional sound.
  
 Thought Creative H7 7.1 may be good, but i think H7 is a Virtual Surround instead of True 7.1
  
 I am already using DT880 600ohm and DT770 80ohm on X7.
 Its good but i am looking for something even better.
  
 I just downloaded Razer Surround Software and its seems to just work a bit well via PC Optical Out to X7 to DT880.
  
 thus was wondering how well H7 can work well with X7...


----------



## Yethal

corydoras said:


> I play a lot of Battlefield 4 and thus wanted to get something that give accurate directional sound.
> 
> Thought Creative H7 7.1 may be good, but i think H7 is a Virtual Surround instead of True 7.1
> 
> ...


 
 >Razer Surround
 Virtual Surround>True Surround
 If You're looking for something better than the X7 try Smyth Realizer


----------



## Fegefeuer

Does anyone have the same problem as me by having the DirectMode Setting (headphones) not always work and often require a reboot to make it function again? That's really annoying.


----------



## conquerator2

I reboot my unit all the time... It hardly ever locks to the proper signal on the first try -_-


----------



## Yethal

conquerator2 said:


> I reboot my unit all the time... It hardly ever locks to the proper signal on the first try -_-


 
 Have You tried a different USB port/controller or a different PC altogether?


----------



## conquerator2

yethal said:


> Have You tried a different USB port/controller or a different PC altogether?


 
 No, not PC. Tried different ports.
 I've been having problems with VIA drivers before, but this shouldn't be I think.
 I think it is due to me using the workaround to get the sound passed through S/PDIF


----------



## Yethal

conquerator2 said:


> No, not PC. Tried different ports.
> I've been having problems with VIA drivers before, but this shouldn't be I think.
> I think it is due to me using the workaround to get the sound passed through S/PDIF


 
 I've observed occasional popping and audio dropouts ever since I switched to Windows 10. I had exactly 0 problems with my X7 back when I was using Windows 7


----------



## conquerator2

yethal said:


> I've observed occasional popping and audio dropouts ever since I switched to Windows 10. I had exactly 0 problems with my X7 back when I was using Windows 7


 
 Well, more specifically it's getting the X7 to lock to the proper output... I think it has to do with USB but I was not able to identify the issue. Well, it is functional at least, for now...
 Hopefully future software or firmware upgrades will resolve this issue of mine.


----------



## Yethal

Someone here had their X7 plugged through the Schiit Wyrd, I wonder if that would help.


----------



## conquerator2

yethal said:


> Someone here had their X7 plugged through the Schiit Wyrd, I wonder if that would help.


 
 That would be me as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I no longer do it... But I might try again...


----------



## jruser

Windows 10 drivers are up for download.


----------



## DigitalRonyn

Hey there everyone,
  
 There's been some significant changes to the Windows audio subsystem in Win 10 so I'll be watching this thread here (and others!) for any issues that you might come across with the new drivers. We've tested them extensively and have been working with Microsoft for months on the drivers.
  
 One item we've been able to reproduce out of the gate is that when you upgrade to Win 10 Windows will enable the mic and mic monitoring playback. This is an issue on the Microsoft side and has already been reported to them and is already being looked at for a fix. The upgrade is NOT supposed to be overwriting previously written settings, but this one for some reason is. Might be related to Cortana and the mic features there, but that's just speculation right now.
  
 This will cause a feedback loop. You just need to go to your control panel and disable the mic listening / playback volume level. 
  
 Anything else you might come across feel free to PM me and I'll get it reported to the team for investigation and advise on a fix or timeline if I have it.


----------



## Buschti

digitalronyn said:


> There's been some significant changes to the Windows audio subsystem in Win 10 so I'll be watching this thread here (and others!) for any issues that you might come across with the new drivers. We've tested them extensively and have been working with Microsoft for months on the drivers.


 
 Hey DigitalRonyn and fellow X7 users,
  
 I got the X7 shortly after I switched to Windows 10, mind you I did a clean installation. Everything works fine even with the Windows 8.1 drivers, except one thing.
 The ModMic suffers from a very low sound level and I have to use the boost option, which in turn raises the noise floor to a not exeptable level. I can turn on the noise reduction feature but that alters my voice in a undesired way. (Did a clean installation of the new Windows 10 drivers as well)
 On the other hand, my Sound Blaster Go Pro! with no installed drivers except the standard Microsoft USB audio drivers, has no problem with a proper microphone gain without doing anything like Mic boost.
  
 Is this a common problem and does anyone else experience this?
  
 I would like to just use one sound device and not one for playback and one for recording 
  
*EDIT:* Okay, it seems other people in this thread have problems with the ModMic as well. Can it be fixed by an update or is the pre amp just not up to the task regarding the ModMic?
  
 BTW. Why is the driver date 07.21.2015 in the device manager the same for the Win 10 and the older Win 8.1 driver?


----------



## Andi-C

Try the boost setting within windows sound system rather than on the Creative contorl panel. I had the same issue with 8.1 when I 1st used the X7. You may have to restart once you've set it to make affect.


----------



## jincuteguy

Does anyone have this issue in Windows 10? Everytime I fire up a game (in this case Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls), there is this loud "pop" noise sound, then once the game is loaded, then it works fine after that.
 It sounds like the X7 change something in the hardware when the game is opening up or something I have no idea.  
 In Windows 8.1, it doesn't have this issue.
  
 I have installed the new Windows 10 driver that just got released couple days ago for the X7, and it still does not fix this issue.
  
 My pc specs:
  
 i7 5820K
 Asus X99-A board
 16gb DDR4
 GTx 970
 Windows 10 x64


----------



## Buschti

andi-c said:


> Try the boost setting within windows sound system rather than on the Creative contorl panel. I had the same issue with 8.1 when I 1st used the X7. You may have to restart once you've set it to make affect.


 
 I tried it and nothing changed. And how is that suppposed to make a difference? The sliders in the X7 control panel affect the sliders in the windows sound system, even the boost button and vice versa.
  
  


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have this issue in Windows 10? Everytime I fire up a game (in this case Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls), there is this loud "pop" noise sound, then once the game is loaded, then it works fine after that.


 
  
 I have Windows 10, Reaper of Souls and a X99 system and I can not observe or replicate your problem, sorry.


----------



## Andi-C

buschti said:


> I tried it and nothing changed. And how is that suppposed to make a difference? The sliders in the X7 control panel affect the sliders in the windows sound system, even the boost button and vice




I don't know ? When I first installed the unit in 8.1 & tested the mic it was really quite, when ticking the boost it wouldn't increase on test.
I went into the windows sound system & set it in there & still no difference, I made sure it was ticked & after a restart it worked !

Just thought I'd share it to see if it would work for you.


----------



## Fegefeuer

I have a pop sound playing GTA when pumping out machine gun mags on cars or anything else. Every long fire where the same sound is repeatedly played (well, pretty normal for a machine gun, eh) It's a rather loud and annoying pop.


----------



## jincuteguy

> I have Windows 10, Reaper of Souls and a X99 system and I can not observe or replicate your problem, sorry.


 
  
 What X99 board do you have?
  
 Also, what your sound settings inside D3 Reaper of Souls? I have mine at 5.1 channel.


----------



## Buschti

jincuteguy said:


> What X99 board do you have?
> 
> Also, what your sound settings inside D3 Reaper of Souls? I have mine at 5.1 channel.


 
 I have the Rampage V Extreme and Reaper of Souls is set to 5.1 as well.
  
 Have you tried using another USB port? Sometimes devices struggle with USB 3 compared to USB 2.


----------



## DigitalRonyn

Got the QA folks looking into the ModMic item (and others that have been reported here).
  
 We're trying to reproduce them so we can determine if its an issue on our side or that of Microsoft.
  
 Will post updates when I have info from the team.


----------



## Buschti

digitalronyn said:


> Got the QA folks looking into the ModMic item (and others that have been reported here).
> 
> We're trying to reproduce them so we can determine if its an issue on our side or that of Microsoft.
> 
> Will post updates when I have info from the team.


 
 Awesome! Thanks for looking into this, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Yethal

digitalronyn said:


> Got the QA folks looking into the ModMic item (and others that have been reported here).
> 
> We're trying to reproduce them so we can determine if its an issue on our side or that of Microsoft.
> 
> Will post updates when I have info from the team.


 
 We can record some samples for your QA team if you want.


----------



## DigitalRonyn

ABSOLUTELY. If you could record those that would be very helpful.


----------



## DigitalRonyn

buschti said:


> Awesome! Thanks for looking into this, I really appreciate it.


 
 Not a problem at all. Thank you guys for reporting this. Anything we can do early on to reduce these items the better...especially with the changes that were made to the audio system in Windows...there's some new and "interesting" things popping up.


----------



## Yethal

digitalronyn said:


> ABSOLUTELY. If you could record those that would be very helpful.


 
 I recorded few short samples for you guys reading some English tongue twister. You can download them from here
 Please disregard my Polish accent.
  
 All tests performed using following software/hardware:
  

 Creative Sound Blaster X7 standard edition with Windows 10 drivers installed
 ModMic 4.0 w/ mute button
 Windows 10 x64 Pro
 Audacity 2.1.0
 Windows WASAPI as audio host
  
*Settings:*
 24 bit 48kHz default format in Windows Audio panel (setting it to 96kHz resulted in garbled sound)
 24 bit 96kHz sampling rate in Audacity
 Sample Rate converter set to Best Quality with no Dither
  
*Sample 1*
 Mic recording volume: 100%
 Mic Boost: Off
 Noise Reduction: Off
 Acoustic Echo Cancellation: Off
 Mic EQ: Flat
 Recording volume (Audacity): 1,00
  
*Sample 2*
 Mic recording volume: 100%
 Mic Boost: On
 Noise Reduction: Off
 Acoustic Echo Cancellation: Off
 Mic EQ: Flat
 Recording volume (Audacity): 1,00
  
*Sample 3*
 Mic recording volume: 100%
 Mic Boost: Off
 Noise Reduction: On
 Acoustic Echo Cancellation: Off
 Mic EQ: Flat
 Recording volume (Audacity): 1,00

*Sample 4*
 Mic recording volume: 100%
 Mic Boost: On
 Noise Reduction: Off
 Acoustic Echo Cancellation: On
 Mic EQ: Flat
 Recording volume (Audacity): 1,00
  
*Sample 5*
 Mic recording volume: 100%
 Mic Boost: On
 Noise Reduction: On
 Acoustic Echo Cancellation: On
 Mic EQ: Flat
 Recording volume (Audacity): 1,00
  
*Sample 6*
 Mic recording volume: 100%
 Mic Boost: On
 Noise Reduction: On
 Acoustic Echo Cancellation: On
 Mic EQ: Flat
 Recording volume (Audacity): 1,00
  
 Let me know if You need longer samples/ different settings/ different content.


----------



## wadec22

to those who have used both...  is this a major SQ upgrade from the Astro Mixamp for gaming?  Obviously on paper it should be.
  
 I do both console and pc gaming but right now it's almost exclusively ps4.  I want the SQ/customization of my Xonar Essence STX for my console, but there doesn't really seem to be any real options but this piece of kit.  Creative drivers and support make me hesitant.
  
 Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Yethal

wadec22 said:


> to those who have used both...  is this a major SQ upgrade from the Astro Mixamp for gaming?  Obviously on paper it should be.
> 
> I do both console and pc gaming but right now it's almost exclusively ps4.  I want the SQ/customization of my Xonar Essence STX for my console, but there doesn't really seem to be any real options but this piece of kit.  Creative drivers and support make me hesitant.
> 
> Thanks for any insight.


 
 Yes it is, and the Windows 10 drivers are less terrible ("better" would be too big of a word here) than before.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Anyway, are we ever going to get SBX headphone mode via LINE OUT?
  
 All X-Fi cards were able to. Hook up the Titanium HD to an external amp via LO, use CMSS-3D headphone and enjoy its beautiful HRTF function.


----------



## wadec22

yethal said:


> Yes it is, and the Windows 10 drivers are less terrible ("better" would be too big of a word here) than before.




Have you used both? Was it night and day? How much did you miss the chat/game know to tweak those two independently?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

SBX headphone mode via line out and hopefully spdif out NEEDS to happen guys. This will make the X7 from a very good product, to the BEST product. I'm not even kidding.


----------



## jincuteguy

mad lust envy said:


> SBX headphone mode via line out and hopefully spdif out NEEDS to happen guys. This will make the X7 from a very good product, to the BEST product. I'm not even kidding.


 
  
 So right now SBX headphone mode via line out and SPDIF out don't work?
  
 And what benefit do we get if this works?


----------



## Yethal

wadec22 said:


> Have you used both? Was it night and day? How much did you miss the chat/game know to tweak those two independently?


 
 I use Creative BT-W2 audio transceiver together with the X7 so I can mix my game/chat balance however I like. Before I switched over to the X7 I used 2013 edition Mixamp (still have it, it's waiting for a new owner). While the audio quality is much better than the Mixamp, the biggest advantage (for me at least) was that now I have one central device to manage all of my audio inputs and outputs instead of four different devices connected using at least a dozen cables and using up two wall outlets. That's the real strength of the X7.


jincuteguy said:


> So right now SBX headphone mode via line out and SPDIF out don't work?
> 
> And what benefit do we get if this works?


 
 We can improve on the X7 sound by adding our own DACs or amps to the audio chain


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

jincuteguy said:


> So right now SBX headphone mode via line out and SPDIF out don't work?
> 
> And what benefit do we get if this works?




The benefit is that if the line out supports HEADPHONE SBX, you can use your own amps if you have any, and not the one in the X7. As this is head-fi, there is no doubt there are plenty of people with their own amps.

If SPDIF out works, then people can use their own DAC AND amps. Assuming the DAC they use has an SPDIF in. This means that the only thing the X7 is doing in this example is sending the signal digitally, so if you have higher end gear, you get zero shortcomings.


----------



## wadec22

yethal said:


> I use Creative BT-W2 audio transceiver together with the X7 so I can mix my game/chat balance however I like. Before I switched over to the X7 I used 2013 edition Mixamp (still have it, it's waiting for a new owner). While the audio quality is much better than the Mixamp, the biggest advantage (for me at least) was that now I have one central device to manage all of my audio inputs and outputs instead of four different devices connected using at least a dozen cables and using up two wall outlets. That's the real strength of the X7.
> We can improve on the X7 sound by adding our own DACs or amps to the audio chain




How does that unit help you mix game/chat? What do you have it paired with?


----------



## jincuteguy

yethal said:


> We can improve on the X7 sound by adding our own DACs or amps to the audio chain


 
  
 But didn't you tell me there is a TRICK to make it work by using the What U Hear thing?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

We don't want tricks. We want official support, enabled in the software.


----------



## Yethal

wadec22 said:


> How does that unit help you mix game/chat? What do you have it paired with?


 
 I plugged it into my PS4 and paired it with my X7 over Bluetooth. This way I have separate game/chat channels and can balance them using the X7 control panel.
  


jincuteguy said:


> But didn't you tell me there is a TRICK to make it work by using the What U Hear thing?


 
 There is one and it works, but as MLE said it's a trick. We are using a workaround to make Windows pull the audio from the X7 (via What U Hear virtual device) and output it to the S/PDIF. It's not an officially supported function.


----------



## jincuteguy

mad lust envy said:


> We don't want tricks. We want official support, enabled in the software.


 
  
 Yea I agreed 100%.
  
 I just don't get there's no official words from Creative talking about this issue here on HeadFi.  I know they have a couple Creative Reps here on HeadFi.  They need to read this thread and answer these issues.


----------



## wadec22

yethal said:


> I plugged it into my PS4 and paired it with my X7 over Bluetooth. This way I have separate game/chat channels and can balance them using the X7 control panel.
> 
> There is one and it works, but as MLE said it's a trick. We are using a workaround to make Windows pull the audio from the X7 (via What U Hear virtual device) and output it to the S/PDIF. It's not an officially supported function.


 
 That's awesome!  I didn't even know that was an option.
  
 So knowing a user doesn't need the connectivity benefits you mention, just based on wanting:
 1 - better quality sound
 2 - better positional audio
  
 would you consider it to be a worthwhile upgrade from the mixamp?  obviously its an upgrade but worth the cost given my wants/needs?
  
 also - does that bluetooth device allow you to use the microphone jack on the x7 to use with the ps4?
  
 thank you again for all the input


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

jincuteguy said:


> Yea I agreed 100%.
> 
> I just don't get there's no official words from Creative talking about this issue here on HeadFi.  I know they have a couple Creative Reps here on HeadFi.  They need to read this thread and answer these issues.


 They have before. I think they're listening. Perhaps they're trying to find a way to implement it.


----------



## Yethal

wadec22 said:


> That's awesome!  I didn't even know that was an option.
> 
> So knowing a user doesn't need the connectivity benefits you mention, just based on wanting:
> 1 - better quality sound
> ...


 
 Keep in mind that it is a 400$ device plus another 40$ for the transmitter. If Your needs are satisfied by the Mixamp what you need is a better sounding Mixamp and not the X7. Creative has a device coming, called Sound Blaster G5 which should be exactly that. However if You do not want to wait and don't mind spending 440$ then go for it.
  
 Yes, the bluetooth transmitter allows me to use microphone jack (as well as all the microphone-dedicated processing available in the X7)


----------



## bombadilio

Was reading through this thread and have not seen the answer to my question:
  
*HISSING*
  
 Wow, where do I start I have a bose Cinemate 130 I spent $1,500 on and thought I had a defective sound unit. I have now replaced it 3 times, when low and behold the X7 LE is causing it.
  
 When I play a movie, or music and push pause, or if it ends I hear *hissing* from my soundbar. It seems if I push the SBX button or turn it on or off the hissing sound goes away.
  
 It is connected by:
  
 Optical cable from Soundbar box to X7 LE, Optical Cable from the X7 LE to my TV (Samsung JS9500 65") One connect box.
  
 I can use blue tooth but really do not want to degrade my sound that much. I only am connected via usb cable to the computer.
  
 My other issue is that the volume control in the Sound Blaster panel does not work at all. each program controls it's own sound. How has creative not fixed this after I spent $499.
  
 My last issue is the headphone stand. I have called 7x to Creative with 0 luck or any warranty return. The stand lasted 3 weeks and now holds nothing. If I put my headphones on the stand it just tips right over.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Oh yes Creative. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, make the X7's volume control work INDEPENDENTLY from windows volume like an analog amp. Is it even possible? I'd like to keep my windows volume maxed, and adjust from there. At least make it an option? I'm probably asking for too much.

My problem is that, the volume control is sporadic. Once I go to low volume and continue to adjust it lower, it's reducing ANOTHER volume meter (I assume from the RCA out). I don't understand why these things are separate, yet controlled at the same time, with different volume levels, etc. At least give us the option to disable one or the other, so that when I find myself adjusting the volume for my headphones, I don't start seeing the OTHER volume bar as well. It's just...weird and off putting.

Also, is there any particular reason why the volume at 0 is still audible?


----------



## bombadilio

bombadilio said:


> Was reading through this thread and have not seen the answer to my question:
> 
> *HISSING*
> 
> ...


 
  
  


mad lust envy said:


> Oh yes Creative. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, make the X7's volume control work INDEPENDENTLY from windows volume like an analog amp. Is it even possible? I'd like to keep my windows volume maxed, and adjust from there. At least make it an option? I'm probably asking for too much.
> 
> My problem is that, the volume control is sporadic. Once I go to low volume and continue to adjust it lower, it's reducing ANOTHER volume meter (I assume from the RCA out). I don't understand why these things are separate, yet controlled at the same time, with different volume levels, etc. At least give us the option to disable one or the other, so that when I find myself adjusting the volume for my headphones, I don't start seeing the OTHER volume bar as well. It's just...weird and off putting.
> 
> Also, is there any particular reason why the volume at 0 is still audible?


 
 Do you get hissing too? It makes no sense that the sound is so screwed and once you use spotify or anything in windows it has hissing. I believe it comes from the SBX option


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

No, no hissing. But I have the standard, I remember OP stating something like the LE having a higher noise floor...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Well, dunno why, but now my X7 just stopped working altogether. All that turns on is the power indicator. I get absolutely no signal from any source/input. I have been trying for hours. Sigh.


----------



## inseconds99

mad lust envy said:


> Well, dunno why, but now my X7 just stopped working altogether. All that turns on is the power indicator. I get absolutely no signal from any source/input. I have been trying for hours. Sigh.




Had a similar issue months ago, try connecting it to another computer or Bluetooth to a phone. My issue turned out to be usb power issue.


----------



## conquerator2

mad lust envy said:


> Well, dunno why, but now my X7 just stopped working altogether. All that turns on is the power indicator. I get absolutely no signal from any source/input. I have been trying for hours. Sigh.


 
 Yep, I've been having these issues intermittently. Basically, try everything - disconnect everything, try different ports, reinstall the drivers, connect one thing at a time [power, usb, optical, etc.], fidget with the settings in windows...
 Mine eventually started to work and has been working for a few days now 'knocks on wood'.
 When it works, don't touch, don't change anything... Just


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Mine is 100% dead despite the power light being on. Just don't understand why.


----------



## Yethal

mad lust envy said:


> Mine is 100% dead despite the power light being on. Just don't understand why.


 
 Perhaps Direct Mode is engaged and You're trying to use any port other than USB


----------



## wadec22

mad lust envy said:


> Mine is 100% dead despite the power light being on. Just don't understand why.




Every time I convince myself to drop the $ on one of these I see a post like this and get cold feet.... Damn creative


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

yethal said:


> Perhaps Direct Mode is engaged and You're trying to use any port other than USB




No because regardless of what setting, the SBX can be toggled. Mine won't even do that.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

In any case, Creative is gonna take care of my dead as a doornail X7 directly. Thanks for the support Creative.


----------



## Falkentyne

ant1th3s1s said:


> The X7 has optical out, which I use to connect to 5.1 Logitech Z5500 speakers (it's awesomesauce...never heard them sound better).  It also has multiple other outputs, which may prove sufficient to drive the speakers without an additional amp.


 
  
 Sorry for bumping this, but:
 Two problems here!!
  
 (PCM 2.0 only to Logitech z-5500, not 5.1 (3/2)...no dolby digital live option...
  
 (the second one is more serious---how do you get wave files to play, especially repeated windows sound instances, without the sound breaking up, refusing to play or being poppy/scratchy?  QUICK AND DIRTY TEST!:

 go to control panel ->sound->Asterisk (default windows sound) ,and press "Play" repeatedly quickly.
 Notice that the playback doesn't work reliably?  it plays, stops, pauses, plays again and has pops.
  
 Proper behavior is stopping the last sound instantly and restarting it...  HORRIBLE bug.....while not affecting normal games, this SERIOUSLY AFFECTS the Internet chess club 3.0 blitzin client!! (see below at the bottom)>
  
 Anyway:

 TOS LINK (Optical Out) 5.1?   How?
 How did you get the X7 to output 5.1 to the Logitech Z5500 with optical out?!
 The Logitech says "PCM 2.0" even though I have windows set to 5.1
 The control panel for the X7 is also set to 5.1.


 (it works perfectly in analog mode, but you said in your post you go 5.1 through digital......HOW?)
 So...what's going on ?
  
 On the X-fi Fatal1ty, you had to enable "Dolby digital Live" in order to get 5.1 through digital.  But there's no such thing on the X7!!
  
 If I click on "SPDIF Out" and do a "Test" on dolby digital (Under properties), the Logitech changes to "3/2 48/16" and all 5 channels play on that test, but after the test is done, the Logitech display says "no optical data" for a second or two, then goes back to "PCM 2.0 stereo".
  
  
 So....um......someone help? 
  

 (there's another problem with windows wave files and sounds not playing instantly or restarting (only wave files) but that's a different issue.  But this is ALSO related to the X7, as it does not happen on my X-fi, my USB Beyerdynamic sound dongle or even the realtek in my laptop.  This issue REALLY Affects "Blitzin 3.0" internet chess club client really really badly...moving a piece twice fast (in examine mode) won't play the second wave sound (it's supposed to cut off the existing sound and play the second instantly--which it doesn't) and making an "illegal move" plays a laggy, scratchy broken up sound when it should be a normal buzz.
  
 Might have to uninstall and put back my X-fi fatal1ty pci-e, because I play chess a lot...


----------



## Yethal

falkentyne said:


> Sorry for bumping this, but:
> Two problems here!!
> 
> (PCM 2.0 only to Logitech z-5500, not 5.1 (3/2)...no dolby digital live option...
> ...


 
 X7 S/PDIF out works in two modes: USB>S/PDIF bridge and S/PDIF passthrough, it cannot convert 5.1 LPCM into Dolby Digital.


----------



## trappedintime

This may be a dumb question, but does anyone have the following setup with their X7 (LE)?
  
 Room 1 - 2 speakers (and a sub) connected to the X7 amp
 Room 2 - line out (either optical out or RCA out) from the X7 to a more powerful AVR and 2.1 or 5.1
  
 What I'm wondering is can I have the X7 set to speakers and be outputting the source(s) to both the speakers in Room 1 and the receiver/amp in Room 2 simultaneously? I have one of these coming and I just want to be sure how much coverage I can get from this thing and what cables I may need to buy to connect everything. 
  
 Ideally I would have the following sources hooked up: appleTV (via optical in), iMac (via USB), iPad/iPhone (via USB host) and phono preamp (via RCA line in), and then be able to choose from the software mixer which sources are being output. 
  
 I think this part is doable, just want to be sure. Also, I'm pretty certain this isn't possible as I haven't seen anything indicating that the X7 allows separate sources out - i.e. aTV to Room 2 via line out and turntable in Room 1 via the X7 amp and speakers. Not possible without mixing the audio sources?


----------



## Yethal

trappedintime said:


> This may be a dumb question, but does anyone have the following setup with their X7 (LE)?
> 
> Room 1 - 2 speakers (and a sub) connected to the X7 amp
> Room 2 - line out (either optical out or RCA out) from the X7 to a more powerful AVR and 2.1 or 5.1
> ...


 
 First part is totally doable, X7 has a software mixer. The second part however (outputting two different sources to different outputs) is only going to be doable if one of these outputs is S/PDIF


----------



## trappedintime

It seems like the consensus is that the S/PDIF is far superior to the line out on the X7, so if that's the case I'll go optical out to my Sony STR-DG700 paired with my Paradigm 9se MKII's and call it a day. 

One more question: if I roll the op-amps will I end up with a significantly different sound signature in the bedroom with the X7 amp vs living room where I'm sending my digital out?


----------



## Falkentyne

yethal said:


> X7 S/PDIF out works in two modes: USB>S/PDIF bridge and S/PDIF passthrough, it cannot convert 5.1 LPCM into Dolby Digital.


 
  
 Thank you.
 I'll just use direct analog, then.
  
 What about the wav file playback issue?  That's a major show stopper for me 
 How did no one else catch this?  This doesn't happen to anyone else?

 None of my other devices have this issue.
 The Astro Mixamp (when used as a standalone USB sound card) does not have this issue.
 The Beyerdynamic MMX 300 sound USB dongle does not have this issue.
 The X-fi Fatal1ty PCI or PCI express cards don't have this issue.
 The integrated Realtek audio (or even the HDMI on the Radeon cards) don't have this issue.
  
 Only the X7 has this issue.  It's even distorted in winamp IF i use the normal wave out mapper.  Note: if i use "DirectSound" to play WAV files e.g. configuring directsound for playback instead of wav out, then it plays correctly.
 This happens on two different computers.
  
 The absolute only workaround I found is to play a mp3 in something like Winamp and then "pause" it.
 That stops the "scratchy" wave files from sounding distorted and also allows files to instantly repeat right away if you repeatedly try to play them (e.g. like pressing "play" repeatedly on Windows sounds (e.g Asterisk (windows error.wav)) or moving chess pieces extremely quickly ('premoving") on Internet Chess club's Blitzin 3.11.
 Another "unviable" work around is to play a video (even the SBX video) and then suddenly all of the wav files and piece sounds in internet chess club's blitzin (this program uses WAV files for all effects) work perfectly.  UNTIL the video stops playing (pausing the video only keeps proper sound for about 5 seconds). Pausing MP3 files in winamp works fully, though :/
  
  
 Games are unaffected, though.   And moving the mouse repeatedly quickly over the "play" or icon symbols in something like the "league of legends" adobe air client also makes repeated sounds correctly as expected.


----------



## Falkentyne

igrenade said:


> I already got a replacement unit and the crackles/pops remain. There's no doubt it has something to do with how Windows handles USB audio and the X7's drivers. I've emailed your support department and after multiple replies, the issue remains unsolved. I've managed to isolate the issue to Windows only. I get no pops when using the Bluetooth streaming function or when I'm on my connected PS3 (optical in). Given how apparent this issue is among X7 owners (according to this thread and a google search), it's very likely to be a software-related issue, not hardware. Returning the unit for a replacement would just be a waste of time.
> 
> I get no such problem with the O2/ODAC, another USB audio device.


 


 Just found this post.
 I have the EXACT SAME problem (as I just wrote above!) on my X7 LE.
 It's DEFINITELY a driver problem and it has SOMETHING to do with WAV FILE PLAYBACK.
  
 I ONLY get this issue with WINDOWS SOUND EVENTS --which are all WAV Files, or programs which use wav file playback and have an assortment of wav files for their sound events.


----------



## Yethal

Try playing .wav files in Direct Mode and see if the problem persists


----------



## trappedintime

I received my X7 today and got it setup. I'm still not sure how I can get two sources outputting to the speakers and optical out to my AVR with the software. Maybe I'm missing something. Also, I've seen earlier in the thread discussion of the sub out, but mine isn't outputting any audio for me, even though the test tone is going through to it (3.5mm > RCA > Sub in). How do I enable the sub? It's checked on the settings.


----------



## slair76116

Best review I have ever Read by far, You really should be writing for a magazine. You'd get a chance to review some good equipment and we'd get a well written review.
  
 Good Luck to you. looking forward to read more of your reviews in the future.
  
 Wish my Uni Projects were so well put together. some have it and some don't I guess.


----------



## Yethal

trappedintime said:


> I received my X7 today and got it setup. I'm still not sure how I can get two sources outputting to the speakers and optical out to my AVR with the software. Maybe I'm missing something. Also, I've seen earlier in the thread discussion of the sub out, but mine isn't outputting any audio for me, even though the test tone is going through to it (3.5mm > RCA > Sub in). How do I enable the sub? It's checked on the settings.


 
 Set one app to output to X7 Speakers device and the other to X7 S/PDIF Out device. As for the sub, check if You have 5.1 sound enabled in Windows Audio Configuration Panel, then enable Sub from the Speakers Menu of the Creative Control Panel.


----------



## jamieuk147

Is it normal to have a constant noise!! When headphones are plugged in with nothing playing? Like a loud humming noise constantly!!!!!

Please help!!!!


----------



## slair76116

It is not normal, I heard the X7 has this specially with the left channel.
  
     If you could change your cans and confirm the issue is not your cans and not may be the source by changing the source as-well you could return the X7 
  
 good luck


----------



## jamieuk147

Confused!! Is this good enough to drive my HD800? I listened to my MA900 and didnt sound anything to amaming!  I remember my astro mixamp sounding much better!


----------



## Falkentyne

yethal said:


> Try playing .wav files in Direct Mode and see if the problem persists


 
  
 Yes the problem persists in direct mode.. It's the same problem that the other poster I quoted mentioned about windows sound events, but it happens to anything that uses wav files.
 This definitely seems like a pure driver problem because if I play a mp3 on winamp and then pause the mp3, all wav files play perfectly without issues, I can repeatedly start and keep playing wav files properly no matter how fast I keep hitting play, just like on all of the other sound cards.  Everything is fine until I close winamp OR if the mp3 reaches the end and then stops playing.  As long as the mp3 is paused, everything is fine.
  
 As I said it happens on both my laptop and desktop.
 Firmware and drivers are fully up to date.
  
 Internet Chess Club's blitzin 3.1 makes HEAVY use of wav files for all sound events so this is a very serious issue.  I guess most current stuff doesn't use wav files anymore.  I know there's absolutely _ZERO_ problems in the league of legends client, for instance.  And Unreal Tournament 2004 with Alchemy installed actually sounds a bit better than it does on my X-fi.   But the wav file issue (with no other sound events active) is a show stopper for me.


----------



## Yethal

jamieuk147 said:


> Confused!! Is this good enough to drive my HD800? I listened to my MA900 and didnt sound anything to amaming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What settings did You use?


----------



## inseconds99

This X7 windows 10 update is terrible. Constant issues with the Mic monitoring turning on by itself, changing left and right settings in the mixer by itself, now today the thing randomly was at max volume and I randomly almost blew my ears and my brand new headphones up at the same time. I had little to no issues with the prior update sans the mic input volume and clarity being absolutely horrible and unacceptable. My onboard mic input sounds clear, is louder without mic boost and it doesn't break up and crack like the mic does in random peoples ears.
  
  
 I am 5 minutes from getting rid of this unit creative. I know you have representatives in this thread, I refuse to deal with your tech support via email as if you saw the last conversation I had with them you would pull your hair out. They took near 6 emails of me asking the same question to finally answer it (unacceptable).


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm scared now, especially with things transitioning to Windows 10. As it stands, my personal PC is the only one in the house still on Windows 8.1. The others are at Windows 10, and I'm already having to deal with issues with it, like blurry webpages (I'm not stupid, I at least know how to scale, etc, yet no mixture of settings displays my webpgaes sharply like previous windows offerings did), etc. I'm afraid to update my PC at least until a service pack is out, and the masses gets acquainted with Windows 10. I'm not even going to blame Creative for the Windows 10 woes. As nice as it is, it has a ways to go.


----------



## wadec22

mad lust envy said:


> I'm scared now, especially with things transitioning to Windows 10. As it stands, my personal PC is the only one in the house still on Windows 8.1. The others are at Windows 10, and I'm already having to deal with issues with it, like blurry webpages (I'm not stupid, I at least know how to scale, etc, yet no mixture of settings displays my webpgaes sharply like previous windows offerings did), etc. I'm afraid to update my PC at least until a service pack is out, and the masses gets acquainted with Windows 10. I'm not even going to blame Creative for the Windows 10 woes. As nice as it is, it has a ways to go.




I haven't been following general windows 10 issues with the masses but fwiw, I have been running it for several weeks with a 280x and 3 monitors. I have had no blurry web pages.


----------



## earfonia

slair76116 said:


> Best review I have ever Read by far, You really should be writing for a magazine. You'd get a chance to review some good equipment and we'd get a well written review.
> 
> Good Luck to you. looking forward to read more of your reviews in the future.
> 
> Wish my Uni Projects were so well put together. some have it and some don't I guess.


 
  
 Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


jamieuk147 said:


> Is it normal to have a constant noise!! When headphones are plugged in with nothing playing? Like a loud humming noise constantly!!!!!
> 
> Please help!!!!


 
  
 Not normal. Probably ground loop issue. Try to disconnect other devices, especially usb devices, connect only the X7, and observe again.
  
  


jamieuk147 said:


> Confused!! Is this good enough to drive my HD800? I listened to my MA900 and didnt sound anything to amaming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 IMHO, not the best DAC+Amp for HD800. SB X7 has slightly analytical signature, not a good match for analytical headphones like HD800. I prefer something warmer for HD800.
  
  


inseconds99 said:


> This X7 windows 10 update is terrible. Constant issues with the Mic monitoring turning on by itself, changing left and right settings in the mixer by itself, now today the thing randomly was at max volume and I randomly almost blew my ears and my brand new headphones up at the same time. I had little to no issues with the prior update sans the mic input volume and clarity being absolutely horrible and unacceptable. My onboard mic input sounds clear, is louder without mic boost and it doesn't break up and crack like the mic does in random peoples ears.
> 
> 
> I am 5 minutes from getting rid of this unit creative. I know you have representatives in this thread, I refuse to deal with your tech support via email as if you saw the last conversation I had with them you would pull your hair out. They took near 6 emails of me asking the same question to finally answer it (unacceptable).


 
  
  
 Oh dear... that sounds crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I do agree, Creative need to improve both the build-in microphone quality and the quality of microphone input.
 I don't have experience with Windows 10, so far I still stick with Windows 7


----------



## Waro

Every time I want to buy the X7 I read about some heavy problems I can't accept for 400$. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But I'm not sure about if the problems are standard/normal or not. Does all/most X7 have problems with .wave files like the Windows sounds? Does all/most X7 have a static noise, on Amazon a lot of people have been writing about it? Are there other problems I should now about before buying?
  
 Btw I have to agree, nice review!


----------



## Yethal

waro said:


> Every time I want to buy the X7 I read about some heavy problems I can't accept for 400$.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I bought my X7 half a year ago and I had 0 problems with .wav files ever since.


----------



## earfonia

waro said:


> Every time I want to buy the X7 I read about some heavy problems I can't accept for 400$.
> 
> But I'm not sure about if the problems are standard/normal or not. Does all/most X7 have problems with .wave files like the Windows sounds? Does all/most X7 have a static noise, on Amazon a lot of people have been writing about it? Are there other problems I should now about before buying?
> 
> Btw I have to agree, nice review!




Thanks!

I use X7 almost daily since last year, as it is connected to XM7 speakers and they are basically the main computer (Win 7) speakers. 0 problem so far. Connected to my laptops and windows tablet, also no problem so far.


----------



## raband

A bit over a month with mine and zero issues
  
 First using Windows 8.1, now Windows 10


----------



## Andi-C

No major problems here ! 

One thing I've noticed thought with win10, the little app/notification silder that comes up in the left top of the desktop doesn't correspond to the control panel or windows sound panel ! The volume can be zero but this slider can show 20 out of 100, if I slide it down to 0 & then lift the volume up it works but then if you use the knob or the X7 panel it remains the same on the slider ? It worked in win8.1 perfectly. I noticed this before the new win10 drivers came out & it seems to be still there. As much as its not a major problem, I do use this slider as it shows be what level the volume is without opening any apps.

I'm due to wipe my C drive & place win10 fresh so I'll see if that fixes it should no one else have the issue.


----------



## Fegefeuer

the "problem" with the T6120a2 or the X7 in general is that it doesn't offer enough voltage swing for the HD 800. It's less a signature problem because that's a matter of taste.
 The Valhalla 2 with stock (I replaced the 6N6P with 1980s) is neutral as well but drives the HD 800 noticably better. 
  
  
 So it's not ideal but it's still good for games and movies or let's say the HD 800 doesn't become a K701 due to the X7. It's still superior, just not getting driven good enough.
  
 A simple VALI + X7 would do the HD 800 very good but Creative dropped digital/LO headphone mode after the X-Fi series so the X7 is still the best option out there. One simple firmware away from being a great flexible device. Kinda sad....


----------



## Waro

@all: That's reassuring.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Quote:


andi-c said:


> No major problems here !
> 
> One thing I've noticed thought with win10, the little app/notification silder that comes up in the left top of the desktop doesn't correspond to the control panel or windows sound panel ! The volume can be zero but this slider can show 20 out of 100, if I slide it down to 0 & then lift the volume up it works but then if you use the knob or the X7 panel it remains the same on the slider ? It worked in win8.1 perfectly. I noticed this before the new win10 drivers came out & it seems to be still there. As much as its not a major problem, I do use this slider as it shows be what level the volume is without opening any apps.
> 
> I'm due to wipe my C drive & place win10 fresh so I'll see if that fixes it should no one else have the issue.


 
 Would be nice if you could report if you could fix the problem.
  
  
 Did the guys without problems use Windows 10? I'm using Windows 10 ...


----------



## Andi-C

waro said:


> Would be nice if you could report if you could fix the problem.
> 
> 
> Did the guys without problems use Windows 10? I'm using Windows 10 ...




Have you see this/experienced it ?
I'll know if its a fault of the "upgrade" once I've formatted the drive, the creative rep that stated the drivers release did say if any problems post here but I will send a ticket if it replicates the same issue.


----------



## Waro

andi-c said:


> Have you see this/experienced it ?
> I'll know if its a fault of the "upgrade" once I've formatted the drive, the creative rep that stated the drivers release did say if any problems post here but I will send a ticket if it replicates the same issue.


 

 I don't have the X7 yet, but I'll buy it.


----------



## Andi-C

waro said:


> I don't have the X7 yet, but I'll buy it.




Ahhh, I'll let you know when I wipe teh drive


----------



## yuanathan

Transisting from windows 7 to windows 10 was one of the smoothest upgrade so far for me since windows 3.11 days. Performance wise, it's been great and no conflict of X7 drivers too. Only had issues with my Jriver WDM which was a small thing. 

Been using my x7 and emu speaker combo for past 3-4 months and it's been great. The speakers put out good bass down to 40-50Hz better than I expected. A good setup for anyone to start off with for gaming, audio and movies. Like others have mentioned it has a dry & analytical sound especially with the direct mode, similar experience with headphone and speaker out. 

No regrets so far with my purchase. Thanks to the great write up for introducing this product to my life


----------



## trappedintime

So I'm running OS X and downloaded Audio Hijack which let's me output different apps to different audio sources, and now can play a movie via SPDIF out in my living room via VLC and have music playing in the bedroom or an apple tv running. Definitely what I needed or my GF would have murdered me. 
  
 The biggest issue with the X7 is the wretched software. Controlling the sources, adjusting the volume, EQ'ing is a pain in the butt because unless you're at your computer you are adjusting controls via the bluetooth app which takes 30 seconds to load, and another 10 seconds or more for each menu you hit to load. If this thing had some kind of IR remote or something else to control at the very least, volume, then I'd be more on board with this device as a great home solution. As it stands, I think this is really a $400 desktop solution. Part of it is probably my fault for overestimating the capabilities of this thing for my own needs, but again, I just didn't think the software would make the experience so poor.


----------



## inseconds99

I totally would trade this thing for a Violectric V100. X7 is a great unit for anyone just using it for gaming (still having rando issues with the windows 10 software, maybe i'll roll back) but I kinda want a standard desktop amp/dac solution and use my onboard SBX optical out to a dac/amp. Might put this up for sale or a potential trade + cash for a v100/200.


----------



## raband

trappedintime said:


> EQ'ing is a pain in the butt because unless you're at your computer you are adjusting controls via the bluetooth app which takes 30 seconds to load, and another 10 seconds or more for each menu you hit to load.


 
  
 Loads within 5 seconds for me on Android and each menu is maybe a half second delay
  
 Set up some profiles for your different EQ settings
  
 That said - an IR remote would greatly improve useability


----------



## trappedintime

raband said:


> Loads within 5 seconds for me on Android and each menu is maybe a half second delay
> 
> Set up some profiles for your different EQ settings
> 
> That said - an IR remote would greatly improve useability


 

 Perhaps it's just the iPhone app, but it runs like garbage on my 6+.


----------



## hi2chris

trappedintime said:


> Perhaps it's just the iPhone app, but it runs like garbage on my 6+.


 
 agreed app is terrible on the iPhone, i can bluetooth music from my phone from a decent distance but to use the app i have to be within 1.5m otherwise it doesn't detect the x7 despite music playing.
  
 not a game breaker but the app gets nearly no use i just deal with what ever setting i have.


----------



## Aflow

Hello,
         I purchased an X7 2 days ago and I have some doubts about its capabilities and how to configure the direct mode:
                  1st) If I open the properties of the speakers in the windows mixer, in the advanced options tab under default format I can only see 16bits 44.1kHz and 16bits 48kHz. options. Is this normal?? The other 24bit capable cards that I own, show in this dialog the 24 bits options (192kHz.).
                  2nd) To play music I use foobar2000 and normally, to send a bitperfect 24bits stream to the DAC I select the ASIO or WASAPI outputs. With this X7 if I select its ASIO drivers I'm always getting an error message. If I select WASAPI with a resolution other than 16 bits, and the frequency is different than 44.1kHz i'm also getting an error message. So, at this moment, my only possibility to play a HighRes (24 bits) music file is selecting the standard output through the windows mixer which I suppose is downgrading the quality to CD level (44.1 kHz/16bits). How can I configure the software to really listen the high quality (24bits 192kHz.) stream in direct mode?
  
 Thank you.
 Albert.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Just received the X7 from Creative. This one appears to be working just fine. Thanks guys.

BTW guys, I can't stress this enough, I seriously recommend you do not use Direct Mode. Direct Mode is thinner in sound. Software mode is fuller and better to my ears.

I'd probably only use Direct Mode for headphones that sound too boomy, flabby or congested.


----------



## Yethal

aflow said:


> Hello,
> I purchased an X7 2 days ago and I have some doubts about its capabilities and how to configure the direct mode:
> 1st) If I open the properties of the speakers in the windows mixer, in the advanced options tab under default format I can only see 16bits 44.1kHz and 16bits 48kHz. options. Is this normal?? The other 24bit capable cards that I own, show in this dialog the 24 bits options (192kHz.).
> 2nd) To play music I use foobar2000 and normally, to send a bitperfect 24bits stream to the DAC I select the ASIO or WASAPI outputs. With this X7 if I select its ASIO drivers I'm always getting an error message. If I select WASAPI with a resolution other than 16 bits, and the frequency is different than 44.1kHz i'm also getting an error message. So, at this moment, my only possibility to play a HighRes (24 bits) music file is selecting the standard output through the windows mixer which I suppose is downgrading the quality to CD level (44.1 kHz/16bits). How can I configure the software to really listen the high quality (24bits 192kHz.) stream in direct mode?
> ...


 
 Did You install the software suite that comes with the X7?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Creative, there is something that I just realized when using speakers (first time ever using the speakers option).

It clashes with the headphone settings. If you configure the X7 for headphones (which need to be set to 5.1 in order to use SBX properly), the speakers miss out on all the information that isn't left/right channel. This shouldn't be happening (headphones still get all information even with 5.1 selected). This essentially means, that if you're a headphone user that also uses stereo speakers, you have to constantly go into the Windows sound devices and set configure speakers to stereo when using speakers, and 5.1 when using headphones. I'm willing to bet that is an extra step some people are missing out, which is why their speakers aren't getting subwoofer audio.

The software program for the X7 should have a setting that downmixes 5.1 into stereo for when using speakers. Like a checkbox for those with only 2 speakers. That way, once you switch to headphones, windows believes it is still at 5.1, so SBX headphone users keep our 5.1 information for SBX to do its thing.

If you go into the X7's software and change the speaker to only the front speakers/stereo, it hard switches the windows sound setting to stereo. Once you go back to headphones, it's in stereo, meaning those who are playing video games with SBX, are NOT getting proper SBX headphone surround, because again, SBX needs to be fed a 5.1 signal in order to get SBX surround properly for headphones.

This means, that any and EVERY time you go from headphone to speaker, you're forced to go to the Windows sound devices, and switch from 5.1 to stereo/vice versa. I'm betting some people are forgetting, and when they play games with headphones after using speakers, they're not getting proper headphone audio/SBX.

I recommend that as of right now, people leave the speaker setup at 5.1 even if you're only using stereo speakers. Music only uses the two front channels anyways, so it's no big deal. If you're on games or movies when using speakers, make sure that the games they are only outputting stereo sop you don't miss audio information, or just having windows sound devices ready to switch from 5.1 to stereo every time you switch from headphones to speakers.

This isn't a complaint, but some suggestions, due to these issues being something that was probably just overlooked. The ideal solution for me, personally, is that headphone mode has it's own windows sound devices settings, and speaker mode has it's own as well, that way when you switch, headphones can stick to 5.1, and speakers to stereo, without you having to switch every time.

This doesn't affect me personally as I was only testing the speaker option, and isn't something I don't currently use. Just thought I'd point it out for those who do use both speakers/headphones and are wondering why their speakers may be missing audio, and/or their headphones aren't getting proper surround.


----------



## Evshrug

mad lust envy said:


> Just received the X7 from Creative. This one appears to be working just fine. Thanks guys.
> 
> BTW guys, I can't stress this enough, I seriously recommend you do not use Direct Mode. Direct Mode is thinner in sound. Software mode is fuller and better to my ears.
> I'd probably only use Direct Mode for headphones that sound too boomy, flabby or congested.




Better is subjective, I know some people try really hard to stick to Direct Mode, but I also tend to stick to leaving Direct Mode off. Mostly because I'm playing games with it so often, but also because some things on Netflix (and TV in general) have random moments that BLAST the volume all of a sudden, so I like to use a little smart volume for that. Ok, LOVE smart volume for that, because I hate when people are talking too quiet and then a show's intro titles explode and I imagine both of my neighbors hating me.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

All audio is subjective. What I'm saying as a personal recommendation is that Direct Mode off, sounds more in line with what I expect amps to sound like. There is a certain fullness to it that direct mode lacks. It's like the energy was sucked out of the sound. I'm sure it's cleaner, but it just sounds a bit lifeless in direct comparison. Of course, this is quite subtle, so it's not night/day.I would still use direct mode for bottom heavy, thick sounding headphones.

Creative, please, PLEASE, in the future, is it possible for you guys to change from the horrible as all hell micro-usb input to a usb-B input (the printer type)? USB-B just makes all the sense, and lasts a LOT longer than micro. Both the cable and the input are less prone to breaking/a lot more sturdy. I just had to throw away yet another micro usb cable that wasn't working.

I can't wait for Type C. It can't come soon enough.

Now I have to go online and buy yet another micro usb. Not your fault, but it's just the worst input for a big device like this. The cable that comes with the X7 is not long enough to go from my PC/laptop to where I place my X7. I think all companies need to supply longer cables as a precaution. You can always roll it up. If a cable is too small, you're out of luck. Now, I'm pretty much out of luck, as all my long usb cables are in use, so now I have to put my X7 far away from me.


----------



## feederer

is the extra money for the LE worth paying for?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

If you have passive speakers you want to use, yes. If for headphones, no. It's essentially the same stuff as the standard, but a lower output impedance for headphones, which would only really help out stuff like IEMs. Most headphones impedance is past the point where the higher output impedance of the standard X7 would be detrimental. Basically, if your headphones are over like 20ohms, you're better than fine. Even if below, it's still not going to do much.

Also, the standard has less noise floor than the LE, going off the tests done by Earfonia here.

Creative was nice enough to provide me with an LE, even though my faulty X7 was a standard. As of right now, I can't tell a sound signature difference between them, though I hadn't heard the standard in weeks, so take that with a grain of salt.

I do really like the LE's capabilities for the bookshelf's speakers I used.

I personally would save $100 and go for the standard if headphones are the main use. If you feel like you'll use non-powered speakers, then the LE will be a better choice.


----------



## hi2chris

mad lust envy said:


> If you have passive speakers you want to use, yes. If for headphones, no. It's essentially the same stuff as the standard, but a lower output impedance for headphones, which would only really help out stuff like IEMs. Most headphones impedance is past the point where the higher output impedance of the standard X7 would be detrimental. Basically, if your headphones are over like 20ohms, you're better than fine. Even if below, it's still not going to do much.
> 
> Also, the standard has less noise floor than the LE, going off the tests done by Earfonia here.
> 
> ...


 
 the upgraded power pack can be bought for $25, so if white is worth $75 than sure otherwise stick with the standard.


----------



## hi2chris

also found this nifty device
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwtKujw0toA
  
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Superspot%C2%AE-Adaptor-Bluetooth-Headset-Wireless/dp/B014HVNWZ2


----------



## raband

hi2chris said:


> the upgraded power pack can be bought for $25, so if white is worth $75 than sure otherwise stick with the standard.


 
  
 That's the route I went.
  
 Is it confirmed that the only difference between the 2 is the powerpack?
  
 The floor noise and lower headphone impedance mentioned as being on the LE appears on the standard X7 once the power pack is upgraded?


----------



## raband

mad lust envy said:


> Creative was nice enough to provide me with an LE, even though my faulty X7 was a standard.


 
  
 Have you had a chance to have a real play with it yet?
  
 How are you finding the exchange unit?
  
 Would be interested in your thoughts on it now that it's actually useable for you as an (almost) complete solution


----------



## hi2chris

raband said:


> That's the route I went.
> 
> Is it confirmed that the only difference between the 2 is the powerpack?
> 
> The floor noise and lower headphone impedance mentioned as being on the LE appears on the standard X7 once the power pack is upgraded?


 
 Oh no, the LE has lower impedance which has nothing to do with the power pack.
  
 I cant speak of the noise floor as i don't have the LE


----------



## wadec22

hi2chris said:


> also found this nifty device
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwtKujw0toA
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Superspot%C2%AE-Adaptor-Bluetooth-Headset-Wireless/dp/B014HVNWZ2


 
 interesting... so is this capable of replacing the BT-W2 to connect the x7 to the ps4?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

raband said:


> Have you had a chance to have a real play with it yet?
> 
> How are you finding the exchange unit?
> 
> Would be interested in your thoughts on it now that it's actually useable for you as an (almost) complete solution




Well, it's working, so that's a good start. I haven't had too much of a chance to use it this weekend, except testing the speaker option, and seeing how Speaker options can impact headphone menu selections, which I've mentioned a page or so ago.

Haven't had any weird crackles or pops like my first X7, though time will tell.


----------



## feederer

raband said:


> That's the route I went.
> 
> Is it confirmed that the only difference between the 2 is the powerpack?
> 
> The floor noise and lower headphone impedance mentioned as being on the LE appears on the standard X7 once the power pack is upgraded?


 
  
 where did you find it at $25? 
  
 btw thanks hi2chris for your reply


----------



## hi2chris

feederer said:


> where did you find it at $25?
> 
> btw thanks hi2chris for your reply


 
 from Aliexpress, i posted a link somewhere in this thread


----------



## raband

feederer said:


> where did you find it at $25?
> 
> btw thanks hi2chris for your reply


 
  
  
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/351328618945?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 is the one I got


----------



## Yethal

hi2chris said:


> also found this nifty device
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwtKujw0toA
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Superspot%C2%AE-Adaptor-Bluetooth-Headset-Wireless/dp/B014HVNWZ2


 
 http://pl.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/creative-bluetooth-audio-bt-w2-usb-transceiver


----------



## wadec22

yethal said:


> http://pl.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/creative-bluetooth-audio-bt-w2-usb-transceiver





The device he listed is 1/2 the price. If it works with the x7, it's obviously a better spend.


----------



## Yethal

wadec22 said:


> The device he listed is 1/2 the price. If it works with the x7, it's obviously a better spend.


 
 The device he listed prohibits use of the microphone built-in to bluetooth headset. Instead it relies on it's own small microphone plugged into the controller (far from mouth)


----------



## wadec22

yethal said:


> The device he listed prohibits use of the microphone built-in to bluetooth headset. Instead it relies on it's own small microphone plugged into the controller (far from mouth)


 
 Can you not simply go into the ps4 microphone settings and select another mic?  or use the bluetooth unit to pair to the x7, then not even plug in the included mic?


----------



## Yethal

wadec22 said:


> Can you not simply go into the ps4 microphone settings and select another mic?  or use the bluetooth unit to pair to the x7, then not even plug in the included mic?


 
 For the user to select another mic, they first would've to own one. Pairing the device with the X7 would only result in the chat audio being transmitted to the X7, but not from the X7.


----------



## wadec22

yethal said:


> For the user to select another mic, they first would've to own one. Pairing the device with the X7 would only result in the chat audio being transmitted to the X7, but not from the X7.




Point being, if you already have a mic, it will deliver all the capability of the creative option.


----------



## The Lamonster

I need a dac/amp solution for my Fidelio X2 and it has to have an optical input for my PS4.  What is going to jive best with a low impedance headphone like the X2?
  
  
 Right now I'm considering Schiit M2 stack, Sound Blaster X7, Sound Blaster E5 (or G5), and the Aune X1S.


----------



## conquerator2

the lamonster said:


> I need a dac/amp solution for my Fidelio X2 and it has to have an optical input for my PS4.  What is going to jive best with a low impedance headphone like the X2?
> 
> 
> Right now I'm considering Schiit M2 stack, Sound Blaster X7, Sound Blaster E5 (or G5), and the Aune X1S.


 
 The X7 is the only one that will give you headphone surround


----------



## The Lamonster

conquerator2 said:


> The X7 is the only one that will give you headphone surround


 
 Is surround really that important when using an open-back headphone like the X2 with such a wide soundstage?  
  
 I have listened to that Skyrim Dolby surround demo on YouTube and surround sounded way worse (with X2 connected to onboard).


----------



## conquerator2

the lamonster said:


> Is surround really that important when using an open-back headphone like the X2 with such a wide soundstage?
> 
> I have listened to that Skyrim Dolby surround demo on YouTube and surround sounded way worse (with X2 connected to onboard).


 
 Well, 1] it's YT 2] It takes a bit of time to adjust to the way surround projects things 3] on-board audio is not very good
 Plus, the X7 is a solid DAC/amp anyway, even if used in stereo only, so if you so choose, you can still game in stereo anyway.
 I prefer headphone surround to stereo. To me, it is amazing and a life saver in games where quick reactions matter. The immersion is also a notch higher.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

the lamonster said:


> Is surround really that important when using an open-back headphone like the X2 with such a wide soundstage?




A headphone can have an infinite open soundstage. All that soundstage means nothing if all it's getting is a left/right stereo signal. You can't make something out of nothing. Virtual surround is ensuring that a full 5.1/7.1 signal is being converted into a way that headphones can hear things in front/behind you, something standard stereo can't do. This is why I have specifically mentioned that I would rather take a $20 headphone with the cheapest virtual surround device, than a $1 million dollar option that is plain stereo.

As always, people need to understand that it is more like SPEAKER audio being virtualized into headphones. Of course it's gonna sound different than a strict regular headphone audio. It takes getting used to because the sound is basically emulating a room with speakers, and not HEADPHONES.

If you and I were playing, and you had a $1 million dollar headphone setup in stereo, and I had a cheap as all hell setup with virtual surround, I would be able to tell what's in front and behind based on audio cues, and you couldn't. Let's say you're in the center of a clock, when you're trying to hear whether an enemy is either at 2 o' clock, or 4 o' clock, I would have already killed them, easily based off sound ALONE.

I've said way too much in this matter, not going to anymore.


----------



## Sam21

what is the ADC chip in X7 ?


----------



## Sam21

Man, I am going to sell my Bifrost Uber and get X7+Decent Mic setup, the ADC on X7 is simply amazing, would work really well with high end condenser mics...Not that Bifrost is bad, it is probably superior sonically to X7, But I like the functionality and SNR more on the X7...Gotta buy something that you would actually use.


----------



## VBlaster

I'm currently using Klipsch Promedia 2.1 with Seinnheiser HD590 on my PC. I'm pretty happy with the sound, which is balanced use for music, games (FPS) and the occassional movie.
  
 But I'm quite intriqued if the X7 LE with XM7 bookshelf speakers would present a noticeable difference to my current setup.
  
 Any advice?
  
 This offer is currently ongoing:
  
 X7 LE with XM7 speakers at SGD599 (expiring soon).
  
 http://sg.creative.com/p/deals/sound-blaster-x7-limited-edition-best-companion-deal


----------



## MrPlastic

Hi VBlaster
  
     I bought the plain X7 to power my Sennheiser HD600s and listen to flac files through a media player. It works quite well. But as far as powering bookshelf speakers I think I would prefer a regular amp. Still you would hear a difference, whether it was a 600 dollar difference would be another matter. I think the X7 is an excellent sound card and that is the main reason I bought it. It obviously has a lot of other capabilities but I wouldn't say get the system strictly for its speakers, though I am sure they sound great.


----------



## Yethal

vblaster said:


> I'm currently using Klipsch Promedia 2.1 with Seinnheiser HD590 on my PC. I'm pretty happy with the sound, which is balanced use for music, games (FPS) and the occassional movie.
> 
> But I'm quite intriqued if the X7 LE with XM7 bookshelf speakers would present a noticeable difference to my current setup.
> 
> ...


 
 As far as speakers go the only difference between standard and limited X7 is the power adapter (limited edition has a beefier one), however it can be bought separately.


----------



## trappedintime

mrplastic said:


> Hi VBlaster
> 
> I bought the plain X7 to power my Sennheiser HD600s and listen to flac files through a media player. It works quite well. But as far as powering bookshelf speakers I think I would prefer a regular amp. Still you would hear a difference, whether it was a 600 dollar difference would be another matter. I think the X7 is an excellent sound card and that is the main reason I bought it. It obviously has a lot of other capabilities but I wouldn't say get the system strictly for its speakers, though I am sure they sound great.


 

 I don't know, I'm powering floor speakers with the X7 LE. They aren't audiophile quality, they're a $200 set of Sony's and about 10 years old now. BUT the X7 gives more than enough power to them. So much so that I can't even get the volume past 3 clicks, i.e. 20-25%, without deafening sound in my bedroom (appx. 20 x 15). I'm tempted to test them out with my Paradigm 9SE MKII's in the living room and see how they can handle those speakers. 
  
 Clearly it's not the most amazing amplifier ever, but I think with the additional power the X7 or X7 LE can be more than adequate for someone's 2 or 2.1 setup. The lack of remote and pathetic iOS app makes controlling it as an amp frustrating at times, which is the major shortcoming of this product. The DAC is fantastic, the headphone amp should power almost all cans and most IEMs without a problem, and the amp is more than adequate for many a room.


----------



## VBlaster

Thank you for your feedback. The X7 sounds good. But so far, reviews of the XM7 speakers are few and far between.

For a more manageable desktop sizing, I'm also considering Audioengine D1 DAC with A2+. Good thing is it's small and easy to place for near field listening, much like the Promedia Sats. However, maybe low end bass may be lacking. Maybe I'll hook up an existing Energy S8 sub to cover that area.


----------



## Sedare38

vblaster said:


> Thank you for your feedback. The X7 sounds good. But so far, reviews of the XM7 speakers are few and far between.
> 
> For a more manageable desktop sizing, I'm also considering Audioengine D1 DAC with A2+. Good thing is it's small and easy to place for near field listening, much like the Promedia Sats. However, maybe low end bass may be lacking. Maybe I'll hook up an existing Energy S8 sub to cover that area.


 
 The XM7's are huge and may not be good for a desk. They sound great, but they take up a lot of my desk. However, if your desk is large enough it ought not to be an issue.


----------



## trappedintime

Well the terrible iOS app doesn't even work on iOS 9. I can connect to my X7 over bluetooth and play music that way, but the app won't connect and thus I can't use the iPhone app as a remote. I'm stuck VNC'ing into my iMac or actually sitting at my iMac. Just when I thought the app couldn't get any worse, now it doesn't even work. Ugh.


----------



## Evshrug

The XM7's are hardly the only passive speaker option.
iOS 9 just came out today... I'd like the x7 app to work, but we'll have to wait for an update. My phone is in 9 and my iPad is still in 8.4.1, so I could control it. Bluetooth with my phone still transmits audio through the X7.


----------



## raband

Honestly - I'm more disappointed in the lack of a remote for the X7 than I am in the passthrough.
  
 Seems a huge "miss" to me - closest thing to an "All-In-one" PC/XBox/PS/Phone/Bluetooth/USB/TOS-Link/RCA/SPDIF/Passive Speaker/HeadPhone/Casual/Audiophile solution as I've ever seen
  
 EXCEPT - you need to keep it within arms reach....... or use a crappy app 
  
 Don't get me wrong - "crappy app" is brilliant - just shouldn't be the only (or preferred) option.
  
 If it wasn't forced on us as the only way to change the volume if the unit was elsewhere, this it'd be a fscking brilliant bonus - "control it all while on the couch" via the phone
  
 Even a crappy LED Volume +/- dongle would make this unit perfect.
  
 Would even give up the NFC for a $0.30 cent volume control.
  
 Honestly - if there was a $130 option they added to plug into the USB port as a remote and receiver  - I'd pay it.


----------



## DigitalRonyn

Hey there Trappedintime and Evshrug,
  
 We're aware of the issue with iOS9 and our engineering team is already investigating.
  
 I'll post an update on progress as I hear back from engineering (it's a high priority item).
  
 Ryan


----------



## clientsiman

Hi all, I am thinking of buying a Sound Blaster X7 to use with my AKG K712 and my Teac LS-H265 passive speakers. I am shopping from Europe by the way.
  
 I would also like to buy a sub woofer too. I am planning to use them on a small room and I don't like listening music very loudly if that changes anything,
  
 After some quick search I am between those 2 : Roth Audio OLI KH30 8 inch Active Sub Woofer or the Yamaha YST SW012 ,  more close to Roth Audio but I have never heard them before.
  
 Will those two work with the X7 and how would I be able to connect them? 
  
  
  
 Thanks for the great review!


----------



## Yethal

clientsiman said:


> Hi all, I am thinking of buying a Sound Blaster X7 to use with my AKG K712 and my Teac LS-H265 passive speakers. I am shopping from Europe by the way.
> 
> I would also like to buy a sub woofer too. I am planning to use them on a small room and I don't like listening music very loudly if that changes anything,
> 
> ...


 
 Both should work judging from the specs, however with the Yamaha sub You'll be bypassing the X7's internal amplifier.


----------



## Andi-C

clientsiman said:


> Hi all, I am thinking of buying a Sound Blaster X7 to use with my AKG K712 and my Teac LS-H265 passive speakers. I am shopping from Europe by the way.
> 
> I would also like to buy a sub woofer too. I am planning to use them on a small room and I don't like listening music very loudly if that changes anything,
> 
> ...




The AKG's I found work well with the X7 (I have the same HP), have you thought about getting larger speakers & not having a sub ? The reason I ask is I have a set of KEF speakers & the X7 drives them well, the lower end is fine & I've not thought of a need for a sub ! You could always try the speakers you have before buying a sub to see how well the sound ? You could be surprised after using some of the features of the X7.


----------



## trappedintime

digitalronyn said:


> Hey there Trappedintime and Evshrug,
> 
> We're aware of the issue with iOS9 and our engineering team is already investigating.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the update. Any possibility that the incredibly slow load times in the iOS app will be addressed as well with this update? Admittedly I don't use many apps over BT, but it seems like an older version of BT is being used that is line of sight?


----------



## Waro

Today I got the X7, but I have some problems with it. 
  
 a) It makes my headphones too loud! I use 250 Ohm DT-1770 Pro with the following settings: 32/300 Ohm, Windows volume @ 2, equalizer volume @ - 6 dB. With these settings music played by Windows Media Player has a "normal" volume, but I don't have any room to lower it more because it's already at 2 in Windows. I could only lower the volume in Windows Media Player, but lots of programs and video players start with 100% volume and I do not want to get badly suprised by super loud sound everytime I start something or watch a video. Thats very annoying.
  
 b) The microphone is too silent. In Skype other people only can hear me when they maximize their volume settings. I used the following settings: Windows microphone amplification activated, microphone volume @ 100%, Smart Volume @ 100%. With these settings I got the best, but still very bad, experience.
  
 c) How do I connect a self-powered 2.1 system? The system has its own power-input and doesn't need to get powered by the X7. It has one 3,5 mm as a connection. I connected it to the C/Sub output and got no sound.
  
 At the moment I'm seriously considering to send it back to Amazon and buy something else ...


----------



## earfonia

waro said:


> Today I got the X7, but I have some problems with it.
> 
> a) It makes my headphones too loud! I use 250 Ohm DT-1770 Pro with the following settings: 32/300 Ohm, Windows volume @ 2, equalizer volume @ - 6 dB. With these settings music played by Windows Media Player has a "normal" volume...


 
  
 What? Volume @ 2 ?
 I experienced once that the volume indicator on the lower left corner of the control panel was not in sync with the real volume, which is shown on the mixer panel. Check if the volume on the mixer tab is corresponding to the master volume on the bottom left corner of the control panel. They should move together when one of them is adjusted.  I forgot how I fixed the problem, I think through firmware update and re-installation of the driver.
  
 Yes, the mic input quality is not good. Creative need to improve that.


----------



## Waro

Volume "2" is correct, it's shown in the driver and in windows. 
  
 Do you mean by "the mic input quality is not good" the built-in microphone or also the quality with external microphones?


----------



## Yethal

waro said:


> c) How do I connect a self-powered 2.1 system? The system has its own power-input and doesn't need to get powered by the X7. It has one 3,5 mm as a connection. I connected it to the C/Sub output and got no sound.
> 
> At the moment I'm seriously considering to send it back to Amazon and buy something else ...


 
 Use the included 3.5mm demale to RCA male connector and connect it to Line Output


waro said:


> Do you mean by "the mic input quality is not good" the built-in microphone or also the quality with external microphones?


 
 Your voice sounds funny when recorded with the X7.


----------



## Waro

Ok, thanks. But why are my headphones so loud? Is there anything I can do against it?


----------



## Evshrug

digitalronyn said:


> Hey there Trappedintime and Evshrug,
> 
> We're aware of the issue with iOS9 and our engineering team is already investigating.
> 
> ...




Thanks Ryan. Two days from iOS 9 launch, I can't expect the app to be ready. However, glad to know the app will be back up soon! Meanwhile I'm testing out the E5... Would be great to have a unit like that for consoles with Dolby/DTS processing (or HDMI input for unencoded surround channels).

Will you be at RMAF? I will! Hope to see you there!


----------



## DigitalRonyn

Yep I'll be at Rocky Mountain, See you there!


----------



## DigitalRonyn

Hey there everyone,

 Just a heads up that we've released a new firmware for the X7 both for the Mac and PC platforms. 

 There's some great fixes and modifications with this firmware based on feedback from here and other users.
  
 Here's the notes:
  
_What's New:_
_Fixes:_
_Requirements:_
_Notes:_

Increase standby duration to 72 hours before entering suspend mode (Power LED off)
Intermittent firmware upgrade failure
Auto shutdown during audio playback from Line In/Optical In
Intermittent noise from Line In left channel
USB Host compatibilty with Sony® Xperia™ Z Ultra, Sony Xperia Z3 and XiaoMi Mi3
Left channel audio break when calibration of speaker distance is set below 2.2m
Inaudible _Bluetooth_® audio after streaming audio via USB Host for more than 30 minutes
Unable to connect to a second _Bluetooth_ device if an existing connected device has been streaming for more than 30 minutes
_Bluetooth_ LED not blinking in pairing mode if there is an existing connected device
Inaudible _Bluetooth_ audio when pairing to a second device
Headphones not detected when first inserted
X7 Control app running on iOS 9 unable to connect to Sound Blaster X7

Microsoft® Windows® 10 32-bit or 64-bit, Windows 8.1 32-bit or 64-bit, Windows 8 32-bit or 64-bit, Windows 7 32-bit or 64-bit, Windows Vista® 32-bit or 64-bit
Sound Blaster X7

*WARNING*: Please ensure that the driver is installed before running the firmware upgrade. Do not unplug your device or restart your PC until full installation is completed.
To install the firmware, do the following:
Download the file onto your local hard disk.
Ensure that your device is connected to your computer.
Double-click the downloaded file.
Follow the instructions on the screen.
Upon successful firmware upgrade, shut down your device by pressing the Power button (LED off).
Switch off the main power supply to the power adapter and unplug the power cable from your device.
After 10 seconds, plug the power cable back into your device and switch on the main power supply.
Turn your device back on by pressing the Power button (LED on).


  
 You can download the driver directly from our support page.


----------



## hi2chris

This gets me excited! Really good to see some solid improvements


----------



## Fegefeuer

No HRTF aka headphone mode over optical and Line Out is a bummer. 
  
 Standard X-Fi feature, guys (optical + LO). You did it for so many years and it was awesome. Even the Sound Blaster Z can at least output headphone mode over optical (but not through Line Out).


----------



## earfonia

digitalronyn said:


> Hey there everyone,
> 
> Just a heads up that we've released a new firmware for the X7 both for the Mac and PC platforms.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice! Thank you!


----------



## agrosash

Awesome, thanks for the update, Ryan. Installed and works nicely on OS X.11 El Capitan. 
 I've been meaning to ask — is there any way to upgrade from the normal X7 to the Limited Edition via Creative? I have the UE 18 Pro CIEMs and would love to be able to control the volume in a more fine-grained way through the X7. Ready to shell out a bit for the upgrade, too. I would have bought the LE initially would it have been available last year.


----------



## conquerator2

fegefeuer said:


> No HRTF aka headphone mode over optical and Line Out is a bummer.
> 
> Standard X-Fi feature, guys (optical + LO). You did it for so many years and it was awesome. Even the Sound Blaster Z can at least output headphone mode over optical (but not through Line Out).




At least the work around is still there ( I won't update the firmware until someone confirms it still working ...)
But certainly major negative points for not including this feature even in this big update.
I am disappointed Creative, and sad


----------



## trappedintime

Major props for getting so many fixes in. So here's where I sound like a complainer: although the iOS app now works, it is still PAINFULLY slow. There needs to be an update made to the iOS app itself so that it doesn't take forever to load the software menus. Even after getting the initial menu loaded, it's unacceptable to have to wait 3-5 seconds to get to the mixer or adjust the volume. And the speaker icon on the main menu still does not match the actual volume settings and doesn't seem to change the volume when using it. So the user must go to the mixer menu. Shouldn't it be assumed if you're using the iOS app to control the X7 that you're not sitting within arm's reach of it? Appreciate Creative listening to what we have to say and making firmware updates like the one that just dropped though!


----------



## Sedare38

digitalronyn said:


> Hey there everyone,
> 
> Just a heads up that we've released a new firmware for the X7 both for the Mac and PC platforms.
> 
> ...


 
 Will this fix the volume issue whereby volume at level 6-8 is actually comfortable and anything else is way too loud when pluggint in the E-MU XM7s?  I don't know why it's so loud. System volume and the X7 are matching too, so I'm not sure what the deal is.


----------



## Yethal

My E-MU XM-7 speakers came today along the power adapter kit. Not going to review them since @earfonia did it so much better I'll ever be able to do but I do have one major complaint for Creative. While I appreciate that You guys send stuff bought in the online store via a courier instead of mail, please choose a shipping company that makes deliveries in the evening hours.
 I got a call at 11 am today from a courier saying he was at my doorstep. You know what kind of people are at home at 11 am on Thursday?
 NOT people who work full-time. which 99% of Your clients are.
 Please, just please ask the shipping company to make deliveries in more reasonable hours are switch it for somebody who does. Your couriers are now forced to leave the packages at the guard's booth which is a) annoying for the guard and b) not really smart as far as the delivery success is concerned.

 Picture of the package with banana (and part of my bare foot) for scale.
  
 EDIT: Why isn't the Portal of I by Ne Obliviscaris a reference album? This stuff is amazing for quality assessment.
  
 EDIT2: Am I going crazy or is the headphone output affected by the power adapter kit?


----------



## lenroot77

conquerator2 said:


> At least the work around is still there ( I won't update the firmware until someone confirms it still working ...)
> But certainly major negative points for not including this feature even in this big update.
> I am disappointed Creative, and sad




This is a major bummer! 
Correct me if I'm wrong the work around requires a PC connection right?


----------



## conquerator2

Yup


----------



## LTd head

Seriously considering Op-amp rolling. The stock sound signature of x7 does not work for me.
 I already know has a nice cooperation with OPA827 AND OPA 627.
 But how about discrete Op-ams, e.g.​ Sparkos Labs. Dual Discrete Op Amp SS3602​ http://sparkoslabs.com/product/discrete-op-amp-ss3602/​ 994Enh-Ticha Dual Discrete Operational Amplifier DIP8 http://sonicimagerylabs.com/products/Model994DiscreteOpAmp-Ticha.html​ Burson Supreme Sound Op-amp​ http://www.bursonaudio.com/products/discrete-opamp/​ NewClassD Discrete OPAMP 8 pin DIP Dual Special Edition http://www.newclassd.com/index.php?page=123&hv=1​ 
 Anyone got experience?​


----------



## LTd head

Anyone?​


----------



## Sam21

just ordered my X7...


----------



## Yethal

ltd head said:


> Anyone?​


 
 Doubt it, however the X7 FAQ does mention types of op-amps that are supposed to work with it, so go ahead and experiment.
  


sam21 said:


> just ordered my X7...


 
 Congratulations, I hope You'll have a good time with that device.
  
 There is one thing that kinda bothers me about the X7 XM7 pairing. The High Power Amplification mode only works with the impedance switch set to 4ohm while Creative advises to set it to 8ohm when using the X7 together with 6ohm speakers (such as the XM7). So do we just ignore Creative's advice or does the Power Adapter Upgrade kit improve the sound even with High Power Aplification turned off? @earfonia - any opinion on that matter?


----------



## earfonia

yethal said:


> Doubt it, however the X7 FAQ does mention types of op-amps that are supposed to work with it, so go ahead and experiment.
> 
> Congratulations, I hope You'll have a good time with that device.
> 
> There is one thing that kinda bothers me about the X7 XM7 pairing. The High Power Amplification mode only works with the impedance switch set to 4ohm while Creative advises to set it to 8ohm when using the X7 together with 6ohm speakers (such as the XM7). So do we just ignore Creative's advice or does the Power Adapter Upgrade kit improve the sound even with High Power Aplification turned off? @earfonia - any opinion on that matter?


 
  
 When I compared the standard and high power adapter, I didn't change any setting on the control panel, and used the 8 ohms setting, and I heard improvement when using the high power adapter, as described in my review.


----------



## calpis

Finally got a working X7 LE after getting a bum unit from MD that had to get RMA'd. My unit's left speaker posts were outputting horrendous audio, the tinny, scratchy, echoing type. Kinda lost a lot of the cost saving from having to pay for shipping but at least it was <1 week turn around.
  
 My current setup with the X7
 PC > USB > X7LE > 2x Monitor Audio Radius 90's/Ultrasone PRO 2900/AKG K7XX
 Media Player of choice: MPC:BE
  
 Been trying to figure this out on my own but my google-fu seems to be lacking. Can the X7 virtualize 5.1 DTS/DD over usb from an MKV container to 2 speakers or headphones?
 My MPC:BE settings are pretty much stock and handle all the codecs. Tried LAVFilters but couldn't tell if that was working. Playing a video file with DD and the DD indicator doesn't light up. I've also tried setting the X7 to 5.1 in the window's Sound options but I just ended up killing all the channels except for L&R (so no dialog).
  
 I'm getting the feeling that the DD decoding is limited to OPT-IN.
  
 I haven't gamed at all with the X7 yet since I've been trying to figure out this problem for a few days now. Probably should've researched this before purchasing but kinda thought that it'd work like my H&K receiver and be able to virtualize 5.1/7.1 DD/DTS (at least DD) down to a 2.0/2.1/3.1/headphones.
  
 Side question, How should I set my settings for MGSV:TPP on PC?


----------



## raband

ltd head said:


> Seriously considering Op-amp rolling. The stock sound signature of x7 does not work for me.​  ​ Anyone got experience?​


 
  
 Do you think the Bursons (and a couple of others) would fit - or would they be too tall?


----------



## raband

earfonia said:


> When I compared the standard and high power adapter, I didn't change any setting on the control panel, and used the 8 ohms setting, and I heard improvement when using the high power adapter, as described in my review.


 
  
 Would be interesting to look into further.
  
 To get the 50w x 2 it "wants" the control panel to be switched to 4ohm and the box ticked
  
 You'd think there'd be some sort of switching happening given the options - where the power adapter wouldn't come into play or be taken advantage of unless the options were ticked.
  
 Maybe there's not, and you'd have been getting 40w's + (or so) with the LE power adapter instead of the 38w's with the standard - thus why it sounded different.
  
 Maybe hitting the button and changing the ohms would have improved it again - given they recommend it, there's buttons for it and they have an option to choose those speakers in the control panel?
  
  
 (ignore me - my science is rusty - am only posting what entered my mind)


----------



## earfonia

raband said:


> Do you think the Bursons (and a couple of others) would fit - or would they be too tall?


 
  
 Bursons discrete op-amp will be too tall.
  
  


raband said:


> Would be interesting to look into further.
> 
> To get the 50w x 2 it "wants" the control panel to be switched to 4ohm and the box ticked
> 
> ...


 
  
 To my understanding (I might be wrong), the switching of 4 ohms or 8 ohms is to set the low pass filter of the digital amplifier. The power amp is digital amp, the output is pulse train signal like bitstream of DSD. After low pass filter, the pulse train signal is converted to music signal. And to set the low pass filter cut off frequency, the impedance setting must be adjusted according to the impedance of the speaker.  You can read more about how digital amp works.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

calpis said:


> Finally got a working X7 LE after getting a bum unit from MD that had to get RMA'd. My unit's left speaker posts were outputting horrendous audio, the tinny, scratchy, echoing type. Kinda lost a lot of the cost saving from having to pay for shipping but at least it was <1 week turn around.
> 
> My current setup with the X7
> PC > USB > X7LE > 2x Monitor Audio Radius 90's/Ultrasone PRO 2900/AKG K7XX
> ...




I don't think I have ever gotten Dolby to be processed into surround from any of my devices, ever. I use the Classic Media Player. My whole life I've just succumbed to just stereo whenever I play media on my PC that isn't video games.

Theoretically, I may be able to find the easy way of doing this by sending Dolby Digital from my Xonar U3 to the X7's optical input, but then I would still need to ensure my media player is sending out Dolby Digital. Too much of a PITA, so I'll live in stereo for now.

I would guess that a DVD test would yield the best result over MKV media files.

Video games are different entirely. They will work properly as long as the speaker config is set to 5.1/7.1 and SBX's surround is on. Start the game, and it'll be good to go, though the Dolby Digital light won't turn on for games on PC.


----------



## calpis

mad lust envy said:


> I don't think I have ever gotten Dolby to be processed into surround from any of my devices, ever. I use the Classic Media Player. My whole life I've just succumbed to just stereo whenever I play media on my PC that isn't video games.
> 
> Theoretically, I may be able to find the easy way of doing this by sending Dolby Digital from my Xonar U3 to the X7's optical input, but then I would still need to ensure my media player is sending out Dolby Digital. Too much of a PITA, so I'll live in stereo for now.
> 
> ...


 
 Pity. I wanted to avoid having to use my Xonar U1 for this. I was hoping that this would've been an all in one solution.


----------



## conquerator2

More of us hoped


----------



## raband

From the manual:
  
 Dolby Digital indicator
 Play Dolby Digital encoded audio via Optical-In
 White - Dolby Digital decoding is activated
  
 If the computer sends it via USB isn't it already decoded (by the computer) and doesn't need to be processed by the Dolby chip on the X7?


----------



## calpis

raband said:


> From the manual:
> 
> Dolby Digital indicator
> Play Dolby Digital encoded audio via Optical-In
> ...


 
 Good point lol. Actually downloaded a proper test file this time. MPC:BE+LAVFilters and SBX got me a pretty convincing virtual surround with headphones. It didn't do that great with a 2.0 speakers tho. If I disabled LAV and used the built in filters then the soundstage felt small like a closet but enabling it made it more like a living room. I guess I'm happy for now.


----------



## Yethal

Why are Y'all trying to send Dolby Digital 5.1 through USB instead of decoding it in the media player and then sending 5.1 LPCM via USB?


----------



## Andi-C

Has any one noticed that now direct mode is the same as SBX off now ? Before (noted by MLE) it had some warmth with SBX off, now the sound to my ears is the same as having Direct mode on.


----------



## trappedintime

andi-c said:


> Has any one noticed that now direct mode is the same as SBX off now ? Before (noted by MLE) it had some warmth with SBX off, now the sound to my ears is the same as having Direct mode on.


can you elaborate? I'm not sure I follow you. When I'm listening to music I always have SBX off. There's still a noticeable difference between direct mode on and off. Just checked and I still hear major differences with SBX off, with both direct on and direct off.


----------



## calpis

yethal said:


> Why are Y'all trying to send Dolby Digital 5.1 through USB instead of decoding it in the media player and then sending 5.1 LPCM via USB?


 
 I initially wasn't sure if the X7 was able to do that or not.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

trappedintime said:


> can you elaborate? I'm not sure I follow you. When I'm listening to music I always have SBX off. There's still a noticeable difference between direct mode on and off. Just checked and I still hear major differences with SBX off, with both direct on and direct off.




Back when I last checked, SBX off = stereo in software mode. Then there is Direct Mode ON which = stereo with zero processing done by the X7, IIRC.

Well, Direct Mode OFF and Direct Mode ON had a slightly different signature. Direct Mode OFF was a hint more musical and ever so slightly warm. Direct Mode ON sounded a bit cold and dry. Even the Fidelio X2 sounded just a hint bass shy with Direct Mode On to me compared to other dac/amps I've used. It's not a bass shy headphone.

So if it's true and Direct Mode OFF and ON sound the same, I assume whatever slight coloration software mode had, is now gone. This sounds like a bad thing for me, as I don't like the X7 in Direct Mode. It sucked out a little musicality and richness at least compared to software mode. I'm not talking about bass, but just a hint of warmth in general. Very slight, but noticeable. Of course, EQ settings are there, but I don't personally EQ unless it's a really bad headphone.

I haven't updated yet, and until I have a pressing need to do so, I don't think I will. I'm still on Windows 8.1 on my personal computer until all the W10 growing pains are out of the way. Two other computers in the house have W10, and I'm not ready to deal with it yet.


----------



## trappedintime

mad lust envy said:


> Back when I last checked, SBX off = stereo in software mode. Then there is Direct Mode ON which = stereo with zero processing done by the X7, IIRC.
> 
> Well, Direct Mode OFF and Direct Mode ON had a slightly different signature. Direct Mode OFF was a hint more musical and ever so slightly warm. Direct Mode ON sounded a bit cold and dry. Even the Fidelio X2 sounded just a hint bass shy with Direct Mode On to me compared to other dac/amps I've used. It's not a bass shy headphone.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for your reply. I'm on OSX, and I performed the update. I do almost 100% of my listening with Direct Mode off with my X7LE. I run my X7 amp with 2 8ohm floor speakers in my bedroom, and then I run optical out to my living room system through the wall. Often I listen in one room and come back into the other and just have both systems going or turn the volume up from my iMac or the X7 if I move to the bedroom to get on the computer or hang out.
  
 Direct Mode lowers the volume and is indeed a bit drier. Perhaps it's cleaner in some ways, but it lacks the punch of the stereo software mode. I  didn't notice any difference listening this weekend and just did a test with a 24/96 DSD rip of the Allmans' Whipping Post from At Fillmore East. There's always been an - ever so slightly - higher noise floor IMO with Direct Mode off, but there's certainly a warmer, fuller sound with software stereo mode and that still exists after upgrading. At a minimum, software stereo mode is louder (which is its own issue for me personally, as the digital volume controls in OSX are not as granular as what Windows offers), but I certainly think the software stereo mode is different than direct mode. Hopefully some others who have upgraded can share their own experiences. And while I stated this with speaker usage, the same applies with my K7XX, regardless of whether I EQ with the X7 software or not.


----------



## Andi-C

Hi... Sorry it was a bit rushed as it was past my bedtime here in the UK  

Yes, as MLE states... This is after the new firmware it appears to have the same sound signature as having SBX off & ticking the direct mode on & off whilst listening to a source via Spotify. I know the source is not a great stream or bit rates but before there was a click from the box (a relay sound), now there is nothing ?

If anyone else could try this to see if its down to set up or something I've not done ?

Creative Win10 drivers on Win10
I hard reset my settings so most are at stock.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Direct Mode is indeed cleaner from my old tests, but I found software mode to do just fine in terms of an inaudible noise floor. I've always swayed towards warmer side, so the coldness of Direct Mode doesn't appeal to me, unless a headphone is too warm. I can certainly see me using Direct Mode if I had some headphones I have used in the past prior to owning the X7. Just not with my X2.


----------



## Andi-C

The direct mode with my AKG712's was the same dryness too when switching from software to direct mode before the FW update. Now it's like having the direct mode with software (ie no SBX enabled).

Will test again later if I get a chance.


----------



## trappedintime

andi-c said:


> The direct mode with my AKG712's was the same dryness too when switching from software to direct mode before the FW update. Now it's like having the direct mode with software (ie no SBX enabled).
> 
> Will test again later if I get a chance.


 

 Might be a Windows driver issue cause they are undoubtedly different modes running with OSX. It's not even a question that I'm hearing different sound from the software stereo and direct modes.


----------



## Sam21

So the Headphone outs and the Front left/right RCA outs use the Burr-Brown PCM1794 Chip and the rest of the analog outs use the 2x PCM1793 ? Can someone confirm this ?
  
 Edit: and the RCA outs aren't amped right ? they are pre-amp ?


----------



## Yethal

sam21 said:


> So the Headphone outs and the Front left/right RCA outs use the Burr-Brown PCM1794 Chip and the rest of the analog outs use the 2x PCM1793 ? Can someone confirm this ?
> 
> Edit: and the RCA outs aren't amped right ? they are pre-amp ?


 
 Specs says so, and yes, the RCA outputs are line-level.


----------



## Sam21

yethal said:


> Specs says so, and yes, the RCA outputs are line-level.


 
 what does line level mean ?


----------



## Yethal

sam21 said:


> what does line level mean ?


 
 Standard unamplified signal accepted by amps and self-powered speakers as input.


----------



## trappedintime

sam21 said:


> what does line level mean ?


 
It's the signal that typically is found after the preamplifier stage and before the amplifier that powers your speakers. You can't control the volume of the line level output with the X7. It is controlled by whatever component you run the RCA inputs to.


----------



## Mentis

Hi everyone, I just got my new x7 LE and I'm loving it so far.  I have a pair of HD800's and looking where to buy the OPA827's and a kit to remove the old amps.  Can someone plz help me out?  Much appreciated


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Nothing against the X7, but I think you're doing the HD800 a disservice by pairing it with the X7 which can't handle the HD800 impedance spikes. It demands a lot more than the X7's power can provide, FWIH.


----------



## Mentis

Yes I know but that's the gear I have for now and I will be gradually getting better gear for hd800.


----------



## trappedintime

Anyone tried the K812 with the X7? I would think with the low impedance this could be a suitable combination. I'm curious cause I just got in on the Massdrop deal.


----------



## Fegefeuer

mentis said:


> Yes I know but that's the gear I have for now and I will be gradually getting better gear for hd800.


 
  
 It's hopeless for consoles as there will be no optical/LO headphone mode. Still it's good enough for gaming as in the HD 800 still being better than other choices. 
  
 If you're on PC only then just sell the thing and use a SBZ -> optical out -> DAC+AMP of your choice.


----------



## conquerator2

Do we know it's not coming?
In that case, I might be selling the X7 sooner than later


----------



## Fegefeuer

conquerator2 said:


> Do we know it's not coming?
> In that case, I might be selling the X7 sooner than later


 
  
 They don't listen and it's been quite a few months already. SBZ cards are out for years by now and they still don't have the LO feature. Well, at least over optical so it's fine (for PCs). Still, why was it cut? 
  
 Maybe the engineers of old left and the new ones never bothered or overall they changed their philosophy? Creative's old designs had tons of flexibiltiy and options. They even had a hardware AC3 decoder in older cards. You could not only connect AC3 outputs to the optical input, no, you could tell the media player to bitstream the AC3 of the movie to the SPDIF out. That's where the decoder took the stream and decoded it for you with no hassle and mixed HRTF in. Sure it's useless nowadays but the important point is how the sound card (driver) allowed to ROUTE streams. So in our case there's no routing of the HEADPHONE mode/output to LO or optical.
  
 They used to do so much more than other sound cards that you'd miss out if you didn't go the Creative way. Now they cut features that were standard for more than a decade. 
  
 Again, it's only a problem if you play on consoles. Yet who in their right mind (if they have the time) would miss out on console gaming? 
  
 If the BlasterX G5 has optical in I'll sell the X7 and move on. Just gonna be using easier to drive headphones with it. Plenty of good choices anyway.


----------



## conquerator2

fegefeuer said:


> They don't listen and it's been quite a few months already. SBZ cards are out for years by now and they still don't have the LO feature. Well, at least over optical so it's fine (for PCs). Still, why was it cut?
> 
> Maybe the engineers of old left and the new ones never bothered or overall they changed their philosophy? Creative's old designs had tons of flexibiltiy and options. They even had a hardware AC3 decoder in older cards. You could not only connect AC3 outputs to the optical input, no, you could tell the media player to bitstream the AC3 of the movie to the SPDIF out. That's where the decoder took the stream and decoded it for you with no hassle and mixed HRTF in. Sure it's useless nowadays but the important point is how the sound card (driver) allowed to ROUTE streams. So in our case there's no routing of the HEADPHONE mode/output to LO or optical.
> 
> ...




Great and informative post. Thank you!
I play much more on my PS4 than PC. Granted, there is less time but games will still have a special place in my heart to find at leaat some time for.
I also agree with everything, I am selling the X7 first thing as soon as there is a device that can send headphone surround from consoles through optical.
The X7 workaround is cumbersome and annoying...
Cheers.


----------



## marco768

Hello everyone here, have been owning a pair of Fostex TH900 and recently wanted to explore its potential in surround sound gaming.
  
 I've been looking at Mad Lust Envy's Headphone Gaming Guide, an excellent guide which got me pretty excited. After looking through various products and systems it seems the X7 will be a good fit, however there is some question which I want to be absolutely sure about before diving in and buying it.
  
 I game pretty much equally on consoles and on PC, and I intend to connect the systems in the following way:
  
        PC          ------------   USB   ------- |           |
                                                         |    X7    | ---------  X7's own headphone jack  -----------  TH900
 / Xbox One \                                       |           |
 |      or        |   -----------  SPDIF  ------  |           |
 \     PS4     /
  
 Am I correct in saying that, if I connect the system in the above configuration I would be able to:
  
 1. Have PC output via USB, then enjoy virtual 5.1 SBX surround during PC gaming?
  
 2. Have the consoles output Dolby Digital in SPDIF, then enjoy virtual 5.1 SBX surround during console gaming?
  
 3. In both cases I control the SBX settings via the PC program?
  
 I am particularly concerned about whether I am getting SBX virtual surround processing in both cases, I think I should be right but better make sure.
  
 I have read about the post-SBX signal not being sent out in SPDIF output, however I am not planning to connect to an external DAC/AMP setup. (yet?)


----------



## Yethal

marco768 said:


> 1. Have PC output via USB, then enjoy virtual 5.1 SBX surround during PC gaming?
> 
> 2. Have the consoles output Dolby Digital in SPDIF, then enjoy virtual 5.1 SBX surround during console gaming?
> 
> ...


 
 1. Yes, if set to 5.1 in Windows Audio panel
 2. Yes
 3. Yes, or via the mobile app
  
 You'll be getting virtual surround in both cases
  
 It is possible to send SBX-encoded signal via S/PDIF, however it requires a powered on PC nearby


----------



## trappedintime

I definitely listen to SBX-colored audio via the optical out. But I also have my iMac and X7 running virtually non-stop.


----------



## Mentis

fegefeuer said:


> It's hopeless for consoles as there will be no optical/LO headphone mode. Still it's good enough for gaming as in the HD 800 still being better than other choices.
> 
> If you're on PC only then just sell the thing and use a SBZ -> optical out -> DAC+AMP of your choice.


 
 I'm pretty happy with the X7 DAC, I heard it's pretty close to Bifrost.  I do however plan to get an AMP like Aurix down the road.  Probably in a couple of years.  In the meantime, I'm planning to get the OPA827 and slowly get better gear for the phones.  But thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## hi2chris

Hmm, my x7 is never connected to a computer, i go to connect it so i can do firmware update and no matter what i do the computer doesn't detect the X7.
  
 tried on a mac laptop and a windows laptop neither detects it. 
  
 and with MLE comment i think i may very well have a faulty Micro USB input, before i go and complain to Creative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 anyone have any thoughts on what i can do or am missing?


----------



## hi2chris

HAHA, okay i gave up after using 2 different cables, used a 3rd cable and boom it works! talk about sensative


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yup, welcome to the world of Micro USB shenanigans. Makes me wonder why the engineers thought it was a good idea to have such a small, craptastic input on the back of such a big device instead of something that makes sense like USB Type B, which is a lot more sturdy and less prone to have connection issues.


----------



## Yethal

Does the X7 headphone output sound better when set to High Gain or am I going deaf? Anybody else noticed this?


----------



## trappedintime

yethal said:


> Does the X7 headphone output sound better when set to High Gain or am I going deaf? Anybody else noticed this?


 

 I think that just depends on your headphones. Turning high gain on with my K7XX didn't make the sound quality any better, just louder. If you have very high impedance cans, high gain may be necessary to reveal detail in certain parts of the spectrum that are unable to come to the surface. That would certainly make High Gain mode sound better, but that's a case by case thing.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

You're essentially just releasing an extra volume threshold with high gain. If you can't hit a certain volume in low gain, high gain makes sense. Otherwise, I don't see high gain being different from low gain, other than a volume cap. Same as the Xonar U3, etc. I doubt there are resistors or anything in the way, and it's most likely software based. I certainly can't use high gain with the X2 as my volume gets absurdly loud at around 30 volume. High Gain would give me very little volume headroom.

Not discrediting the theory that high gain sounds better. I haven't tested it since I just don't have the headroom. One step in volume goes from too low to too high on high gain from my optimal level for me.

Perhaps Creative can clarify.


----------



## Evshrug

yethal said:


> Does the X7 headphone output sound better when set to High Gain or am I going deaf? Anybody else noticed this?



I noticed this with my K612 on both my X7 and E5. There was more than enough volume on the K612 in low-gain, but I figured why not try. On high gain, the K612 sounded fuller, more lively/euphoric, while having less excursion issues.

It's important to match gain with the headphone. At RMAF, the HiFiman attendant told me that we couldn't hook up the much more sensitive Edition X to the same amp as the HE-1000, even if we got the right balanced connection, because the amp was too powerful for the Ed. X and would damage the drivers (and my ears).

I know some devices, especially portables, boost gain by uncapping a voltage threshold, therefore able to get louder but sounding more grainy in the process. The amp still only had the same amount of current to output. Some devices, the amp is so loud natively that (still learning this, please add info if you know or I get terms mixed up) the amp has to use a negative feedback loop to cancel out some of the amp energy to keep the audio from being too loud... Which is why you see receivers (and their huge amps!) listing a negative number that gets closer to 0 as you turn up the volume. I think (could be wrong) that the reason my K612 sounds better at similar listening volume (I start from quiet and I turn up to listening) is that in High gain mode, it uses less negative feedback.

I could be wrong about all that! I am no electrical engineer, just an enjoyer, so feel free to wiki-search "amplifier negative feedback" and help clean up my description. I generally was against high-gain... Didn't like it in my FiiO portables. But with my insensitive K612, and the X7, and E5, high gain sounds to my ears more dynamic.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'll have to test it out, though seeing as the X7's volume is directly tied to the Windows volume slider, it won't be easy getting my optimal level.


----------



## Blze001

I'm seriously considering getting one of these to serve as my audio "hub".
  
 - Computer connected via USB.
 - CD player connected via optical.
 - K550 + ModMic using the headphone and microphone jack.
 - Line-Out to my Torpedo and Q701 combo.
 - Possibly rig up speaker-to-1/4" adapter for my 8-ohm Pioneer SE-305s?
  
 Thoughts?


----------



## raband

If you spend more time at the computer than on the couch then it works real well - brilliantly in fact.
  
 If you're not within reach of the PC or willing to use the computer as the controller then not so much.
  
 If you stick with one audio input for most of the time - then yep - it's awesome.
  
 If you want to swap between them (from the couch) - then nup - it's awkward.
  
 edit: am talking about opening a phone app to switch, or getting off the couch to move to a computer to change settings. That stuff is simple to do - just another step that a remote would have solved.


----------



## Blze001

raband said:


> If you spend more time at the computer than on the couch then it works real well - brilliantly in fact.
> 
> If you're not within reach of the PC or willing to use the computer as the controller then not so much.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ah, bummer. I guess I'm not finding a convenient, semi-affordable way to get the setup I want after all.


----------



## Yethal

There is a dedicated remote app for Android and iOS. It's not that useful however from what I've heard.


----------



## conquerator2

The Android one has been working great for me. The iOS version is worse from what I've gathered.


----------



## raband

The apps work great (except the IOS??) - don't get me wrong.
  
 Heaps of control over the unit - pretty much the same as the computer gives.
  
 Forcing you to open an app on your phone to do something as simple as turn down the volume - ***, even a $0.50 LED remote would be better.
  
 Jump on the couch and relax - I have all the remote I need, but may have left my phone in the kitchen - DAMN, that sucks
  
 Idiots - they have a unit that is 100% better than anything else on the market, but left out a couple of things that would have made it totally perfect.


----------



## conquerator2

Like headphone surround pass-through


----------



## Yethal

Or stable control panel. Or ability to reprogram one of the surround outs to function as a microphone-out (if physically possible). Would make things waaaay easier for console players.


----------



## Fegefeuer

+DTS input


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I've been using my wireless keyboard to lower the volume. :/ 

I really don't like the app. Its slight delay aggravates me.


----------



## Blze001

So if I do most of my listening sitting at my computer and really only bust the CD player out at the end of the day, would it just be a case of setting the volume and telling it to use the optical input with the control panel before I shut the PC off for the day?
  
 I don't really mind getting up to adjust volume, I have to either manually adjust it on my amp or with my wireless keyboard already.


----------



## Yethal

blze001 said:


> So if I do most of my listening sitting at my computer and really only bust the CD player out at the end of the day, would it just be a case of setting the volume and telling it to use the optical input with the control panel before I shut the PC off for the day?
> 
> I don't really mind getting up to adjust volume, I have to either manually adjust it on my amp or with my wireless keyboard already.


 
 Unless You're planning on using Direct Mode you just need to turn on the player. X7 automatically outputs all connected inputs at once.


----------



## Eurobeat

Hello all...

 i'm thinking about this for my 5.1 computer setup, but I've read some decently upsetting reviews, such as noise/static from the left speaker.

 I'm curious how everyone likes it?

 Originally I had a "Sound Blaster X-Fi Elite Pro" which was great, but also had those popping and static noises.


 I would like to use it again, but people say it's not worth it anymore, but I would think it's still good...????


 I was watching an interesting video that was explaining that sound cards inside a computer case aren't good because the computer produces static and other "electric interference" which your sound card is trying to "get rid of."

 There is also the possibility of external sound card, through a nice adapter called "EXP GDP Beast" which connects to a mini-PCIe slot on your laptop, and gives you a PCI-e interface for graphics cards (usually what I see).  It should work any card, and there are also PCIe to PCI adapters as well 


 So I'm curious what people think of this x7 for my use of my 5.1 Logitech Z5300e Computer Speakers?

 I could do this all with a sound card as well, but this beast seems to do so much more....  But is it worth it???  So far some reviews aren't very favorable...


 Thoughts?  Will also be reading more.. Thanks!


----------



## Yethal

eurobeat said:


> Hello all...
> 
> i'm thinking about this for my 5.1 computer setup, but I've read some decently upsetting reviews, such as noise/static from the left speaker.
> 
> ...


 
 Plugging a PCI-E soundcard via a PCIE adapter is a really overcomplicated version of "buy a USB soundcard and be done with it".


----------



## raband

blze001 said:


> So if I do most of my listening sitting at my computer and really only bust the CD player out at the end of the day, would it just be a case of setting the volume and telling it to use the optical input with the control panel before I shut the PC off for the day?
> 
> I don't really mind getting up to adjust volume, I have to either manually adjust it on my amp or with my wireless keyboard already.


 
  
 That will be fine, would actually work well in that situation.
  
 I don't think you'd need to do anything other than hit play on the CD player.
  
 Phone app could be treated as a bonus in this case (change volume from the next room)


----------



## raband

eurobeat said:


> I could do this all with a sound card as well, but this beast seems to do so much more....  But is it worth it???  So far some reviews aren't very favorable...
> 
> 
> Thoughts?  Will also be reading more.. Thanks!


 
  
 I'm wrapped with mine. It's perfect for my situation and needs.
  
 The X7, however, doesn't have the 5.1 outputs your speakers require.


----------



## Eurobeat

raband said:


> I'm wrapped with mine. It's perfect for my situation and needs.
> 
> The X7, however, doesn't have the 5.1 outputs your speakers require.


 


 Nice, sounds good.  What do you use yours for?

 I was told that it would work great for 5.1 speakers.

 I also see this picture

  

 Has a rear and c/sub inputs.  b, t no front, which possibly could go into another port on the front side, or possible (which I saw for another use) is using the volume control with a"headphone" adapter, and plug that into the "right/left" inputs...

 But I don't think 5.1 and headphone will work together, even though there is aheadphone on this x7.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

If you connect a headphone, speaker output is switched off and vice versa.


----------



## Eurobeat

mad lust envy said:


> If you connect a headphone, speaker output is switched off and vice versa.


 


 So what's up with the rear and c/sub?  They have to exist for 5.1 I would assume...?

 There are inputs in the front (both with headphone logos) so not sure if they accept a regular front in or what...?


----------



## Yethal

eurobeat said:


> So what's up with the rear and c/sub?  They have to exist for 5.1 I would assume...?
> 
> There are inputs in the front (both with headphone logos) so not sure if they accept a regular front in or what...?


 
 RCA are front left and right, c/sub is center channel and subwoofer and rear is let and right surround channel. Front only has headphone and microphone outputs/input.


----------



## Eurobeat

yethal said:


> RCA are front left and right, c/sub is center channel and subwoofer and rear is let and right surround channel. Front only has headphone and microphone outputs/input.


 


 Odd there isn't a front plug slot and is instead RCAs.....  Mine has RCA's into the woofer, and then a pair of 3 cables (green, orange, black) for, center/sub, and rear).


 >(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


 So how do I use my speakers LOL...  Sounds like a sound card is the only way to utilize them?


 Like I mentioned on another thread, there is a "Matrix Mode" which turns 2.1 into 5.1, which is built into my volume control.

 There is also "Speaker Fill" in the sound controls on windows.

 The other thread was about a DAC I was going to use the headphone plugs on the volume control and connect a 3.5 to RCA into the DAC and then play from there...  I'm assuming  I could do the same here,but I figured the point of buying this was to eliminate that work around... (((((((((((((((((


----------



## raband

eurobeat said:


> Nice, sounds good.  What do you use yours for?
> 
> I was told that it would work great for 5.1 speakers.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ouch, I should have checked before the earlier comment - should work fine with your speakers with the right cables.
  
 Sorry about that (lack of sleep)


----------



## Yethal

eurobeat said:


> Odd there isn't a front plug slot and is instead RCAs.....  Mine has RCA's into the woofer, and then a pair of 3 cables (green, orange, black) for, center/sub, and rear).


 
 Plug the green one into the RCA out on the back via the RCA>3.5mm adapter included with the X7, plug the orange one into the rear 3.5mm connection and plug the black one into the c/sub 3.5mm connection.


----------



## Eurobeat

raband said:


> Ouch, I should have checked before the earlier comment - should work fine with your speakers with the right cables.
> 
> Sorry about that (lack of sleep)


 


 It's all good man, I pulled a stupid earlier because I didn't eat for a few hours after waking up LOL .


 So I'm not sure how I would do this with the 3 colored cables.

 This picture will explain my setup




 So it has the 5 RCA cables, and then the 3 regular input cables (are they 3.5mm, as I'm not sure what the size is  ).

 So as you can see the 3 cables go into my sound card, so I'm curious how I would set that up...  Is there a 3.5mm to RCA converter I wonder?


 Something like this for the green plug?




  


yethal said:


> Plug the green one into the RCA out on the back via the RCA>3.5mm adapter included with the X7, plug the orange one into the rear 3.5mm connection and plug the black one into the c/sub 3.5mm connection.


 


Ah, okay, so the plug is like the one I posted above?

 Thanks...



 Now the question is....  Why would this be better than another DAC/Amp????

 As I posted on the other DAC thread, I don't play video games with 5.1 sounds, I just listen to music, and sometimes anime, but I would assume that's stereo.

 I would assume the Stereo to Surround is what's important in this?

 Logitech's "Matrix Mode" should work in either situation I would assume, whether Stereo or Surround.  I'm not sure if "speaker fill" from the sound menu, or other things would work on a stereo DAC though... Someone said it should but IDK....


 I'm looking at the "Aune T1 MK2" DAC as well, which is about half of the price, and is a Tube DAC... However I was looking at some new tubes, so in reality this would only be about a hundred of so more expensive... But still....



 Someone above also said that I should get a USB Sound card...

 So are the sound cards really not that good?

 This card was 300$, so it's sad to see it not be used, especially since it still works...


----------



## Yethal

eurobeat said:


> Now the question is....  Why would this be better than another DAC/Amp????
> 
> As I posted on the other DAC thread, I don't play video games,


 
 Mostly because it's an all-in-one solution with enormous amount of input/output options


----------



## Eurobeat

yethal said:


> Mostly because it's an all-in-one solution with enormous amount of input/output options


 

 I edited more of my other post to give more info FWIW....




 Hmmm...  What are the ones on top used for..

 2 lefts and 2 rights...?

 I'm not sure I really need all of the features, but I want something that's amazing.


 Has anyone had issues with the left speaker hissing/noise some reviews on Amazon talk about?


 Thanks


----------



## Blze001

I feel like if you don't game, there are better options in this price-range. I game AND I have a Mini-ITX (no internal options 4 me!), hence me seriously looking at this.


----------



## Eurobeat

blze001 said:


> I feel like if you don't game, there are better options in this price-range. I game AND I have a Mini-ITX (no internal options 4 me!), hence me seriously looking at this.


 


 Thanks for the info, checking out your case now.

 So you need a 5.1 selection like myself then, and cannot get a sound card is what you're saying?

 If you are interested in a sound card, and you have a mini-PCIe port, I might have a nice solution for you.

 I'm not sure how good the cards will perform compared to this or other components though .


----------



## Blze001

eurobeat said:


> Thanks for the info, checking out your case now.
> 
> So you need a 5.1 selection like myself then, and cannot get a sound card is what you're saying?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh, I don't need 5.1 surround, but I do want a microphone in so I can stop using the crap-tastic one built into the motherboard.


----------



## Eurobeat

blze001 said:


> Oh, I don't need 5.1 surround, but I do want a microphone in so I can stop using the crap-tastic one built into the motherboard.


 


 Well there should be other models that could do that besides your mb.. What kind of speakers do you ahve, they don't have a volume control or anything with a mic plug?

 Or are yo looking to use this for a pair of headphones...?

 If so, why not something like this? http://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-e1

 Or one of the otehr cheaper models...????


----------



## trappedintime

The left speaker issue was addressed by the latest firmware update. Go back a few pages and read the fixes made from that update. I never experienced that issue myself, but some users did. Shouldn't be an issue at all now.


----------



## Blze001

eurobeat said:


> Well there should be other models that could do that besides your mb.. What kind of speakers do you ahve, they don't have a volume control or anything with a mic plug?
> 
> Or are yo looking to use this for a pair of headphones...?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I suppose there wouldn't be a reason not to buy a cheap one for just the mic and then a proper DAC for the audio out side, back to the confusing world of DACs for me!


----------



## Eurobeat

trappedintime said:


> The left speaker issue was addressed by the latest firmware update. Go back a few pages and read the fixes made from that update. I never experienced that issue myself, but some users did. Shouldn't be an issue at all now.


 

 Thanks, this is good news for sure!
  


blze001 said:


> I suppose there wouldn't be a reason not to buy a cheap one for just the mic and then a proper DAC for the audio out side, back to the confusing world of DACs for me!


 

 Yeah, if you don't "need" the power, the I don't see why you should spend 400+$ on something that you aren' going to max out...

 but if you have the money, and reallyy want it...  Go for it!!!


----------



## D4rKy2016

Question i want to buy this x7 because i have a Geforce GTX 980 Ti sli setup and my current Soundblaster Zx wont fit in between, i tried the onboard realtek audio and it sounds really terrible compared to my Zx, i am a speaker guy, i use headphones-sets very often do u guys reckon this Soundblaster X7 with the High Power Adaptor or just with the standard one, i mainly game allot and sound is very important to me.
  
 My speaker set-up is a 2.1 Creative Gigaworks T3 and i like high sound quality allot, but is it worth the extra price for that speakerset to go with the high power adaptor ?


----------



## Yethal

d4rky2016 said:


> Question i want to buy this x7 because i have a Geforce GTX 980 Ti sli setup and my current Soundblaster Zx wont fit in between, i tried the onboard realtek audio and it sounds really terrible compared to my Zx, i am a speaker guy, i use headphones-sets very often do u guys reckon this Soundblaster X7 with the High Power Adaptor or just with the standard one, i mainly game allot and sound is very important to me.
> 
> My speaker set-up is a 2.1 Creative Gigaworks T3 and i like high sound quality allot, but is it worth the extra price for that speakerset to go with the high power adaptor ?


 
 These are powered speakers so they will not benefit from the high power adapter in any way.


----------



## Eurobeat

d4rky2016 said:


> Question i want to buy this x7 because i have a Geforce GTX 980 Ti sli setup and my current Soundblaster Zx wont fit in between, i tried the onboard realtek audio and it sounds really terrible compared to my Zx, i am a speaker guy, i use headphones-sets very often do u guys reckon this Soundblaster X7 with the High Power Adaptor or just with the standard one, i mainly game allot and sound is very important to me.
> 
> My speaker set-up is a 2.1 Creative Gigaworks T3 and i like high sound quality allot, but is it worth the extra price for that speakerset to go with the high power adaptor ?


 


 I feel there are many other choices for 2.1 sound systems.  I really don't see using this unless you need it for it's features like 5.1, or multiple setups.


----------



## trappedintime

Does the optical out signal from the X7 pass 5.1 when the x7 digital output is turned on? I think this has been answered but I haven't found it searching back.


----------



## Yethal

trappedintime said:


> Does the optical out signal from the X7 pass 5.1 when the x7 digital output is turned on? I think this has been answered but I haven't found it searching back.


 
 It's a pass-through. It will output 5.1 if fed 5.1 via optical in or stereo if fed two channel via optical or USB. It will NOT output 5.1 from USB to optical out.


----------



## D4rKy2016

Guys i still dont have a direct anser to my question, can i get similar sound quality with my Zx compared to this external x7 and is it worth it ?
 I say again i have no other solution at the moment because pci-e soundcards are a no go for me now because i use SLI now.


----------



## trappedintime

The X7 is an upgrade sound wise from the Z5 IMO. You certainly don't need to worry about downgrading your SQ after purchasing the X7. Just compare the specs.


----------



## Sam21

yethal said:


> It's a pass-through. It will output 5.1 if fed 5.1 via optical in or stereo if fed two channel via optical or USB. It will NOT output 5.1 from USB to optical out.


 
  
 but it will output 2 channel virtual surround ? usually soundcards output the DSP through optical out...


----------



## Yethal

sam21 said:


> but it will output 2 channel virtual surround ? usually soundcards output the DSP through optical out...


 
 Nope, that's our biggest gripe with the device. There is a workaround for that but it requires a powered PC nearby.


----------



## Sam21

"*Main stereo line output is using Burr-Brown PCM1794*, while the surround channels are using 2x Burr-Brown PCM1793. I didn't test the surround channels, only the stereo line output from the Burr-Brown PCM1794."
  
 you mean the RCA's at the back ?


----------



## D4rKy2016

Is my Creative Gigaworks T3 compattible with the X7, because i have only 1 cable thats connects it to my pc, because that one cable controls al things like left and right speaker and subwoofer, and that cable is in the pc now on the onboard sound.
  
 So my question is can i also use one cable to plug it in the back of the x7 and wich in what output should it be ?


----------



## Andi-C

d4rky2016 said:


> Is my Creative Gigaworks T3 compattible with the X7, because i have only 1 cable thats connects it to my pc, because that one cable controls al things like left and right speaker and subwoofer, and that cable is in the pc now on the onboard sound.
> 
> So my question is can i also use one cable to plug it in the back of the x7 and wich in what output should it be ?




Yes it can be used with the T3, you'd plug it into the front where the headphone jack is.

What do you want from the X7 ? I only ask as the X7 is a complete kit, by this I mean its a sound card, amp for passive speakers or active desktop (with Phono inputs), headphone amp & more ! 

Are you looking for better quality output of music ? 

If yes, you would be better off with an internal sound card or an external one like the SB E1 for 1/3 of the money of the X7. Do you have any free PCI-E slots ?


----------



## D4rKy2016

andi-c said:


> Yes it can be used with the T3, you'd plug it into the front where the headphone jack is.
> 
> What do you want from the X7 ? I only ask as the X7 is a complete kit, by this I mean its a sound card, amp for passive speakers or active desktop (with Phono inputs), headphone amp & more !
> 
> ...


 
 No that what i said earlier i run 2 GTX 980 TI in SLI with 1 slot in between, so my soundblaster Zx is not in my case anymore, thing is gpu 1 runs 8x instead of 16x and the second problem is ventilation and heat, without the Zx my gpu,s are much cooler.
  
 Check my second mesage under this sorry for my bad english.


----------



## D4rKy2016

d4rky2016 said:


> Question i want to buy this x7 because i have a Geforce GTX 980 Ti sli setup and my current Soundblaster Zx wont fit in between, i tried the onboard realtek audio and it sounds really terrible compared to my Zx, i am a speaker guy, i use headphones-sets very often do u guys reckon this Soundblaster X7 with the High Power Adaptor or just with the standard one, i mainly game allot and sound is very important to me.
> 
> My speaker set-up is a 2.1 Creative Gigaworks T3 and i like high sound quality allot, but is it worth the extra price for that speakerset to go with the high power adaptor ?


----------



## Andi-C

I see now...

The T3 have an amp inbuilt in them already so again buying the X7 just to power them (active speaker), seems silly buying an amp'd sound card to output to an amp power speakers but if you were to upgrade your speakers down the line to a passive set (none powered) then it could be worth it in the long run.

You won't need the upgraded power supply to power the T3 as they are self powdered.

I have the standard X7 with the normal power supply & it powers a pair of KEF passive speakers fine.


----------



## calpis

d4rky2016 said:


> No that what i said earlier i run 2 GTX 980 TI in SLI with 1 slot in between, so my soundblaster Zx is not in my case anymore, thing is gpu 1 runs 8x instead of 16x and the second problem is ventilation and heat, without the Zx my gpu,s are much cooler.
> 
> Check my second mesage under this sorry for my bad english.


 
 Ever thought about just getting a PCI-E extender ribbon cable for your Zx? It won't be a pretty build but you could potentially mount your Zx outside your case.


----------



## arcwindz

calpis said:


> Ever thought about just getting a PCI-E extender ribbon cable for your Zx? It won't be a pretty build but you could potentially mount your Zx outside your case.




That'll be one horrendous build lol


----------



## shuto77

Anyone else here using the X7 with the PS4? How's that going? 

I'm about to get back into fps and need to sort out my chat situation. I'm using a Philips Fidelio X2. I get the sense that I can't just buy a boom pro mic cable and be good to go.


----------



## Yethal

shuto77 said:


> Anyone else here using the X7 with the PS4? How's that going?
> 
> I'm about to get back into fps and need to sort out my chat situation. I'm using a Philips Fidelio X2. I get the sense that I can't just buy a boom pro mic cable and be good to go.


 
 BoomPro will help but it's only part of the solution. One of the hardware design flaws of the X7 is that the microphone input is only transmitted via USB or Bluetooth. Since X7 does not work with the PS4 via USB (driver is too complicated for the PS4 to handle) that leaves us with Bluetooth. Unfortunately, PS4 does not support Bluetooth headsets so we can't pair it directly with the X7. We can however buy a Bluetooth transmitter such as this one and pair it with the X7. Or, if You want to go fancy, buy the official Creative transmitter.


----------



## shuto77

yethal said:


> BoomPro will help but it's only part of the solution. One of the hardware design flaws of the X7 is that the microphone input is only transmitted via USB or Bluetooth. Since X7 does not work with the PS4 via USB (driver is too complicated for the PS4 to handle) that leaves us with Bluetooth. Unfortunately, PS4 does not support Bluetooth headsets so we can't pair it directly with the X7. We can however buy a Bluetooth transmitter such as this one and pair it with the X7. Or, if You want to go fancy, buy the official Creative transmitter.




Thanks for the information! This doesn't mean I need to use bluetooth audio as well, correct? I'm not clear on how this dongle will work with the headphones and BoomPro combination.


----------



## dicky d

can anyone tell me if I can use the optical out to connect to another dac.​


----------



## conquerator2

dicky d said:


> can anyone tell me if I can use the optical out to connect to another dac.​


 
 Yes! You can!


----------



## inseconds99

dicky d said:


> can anyone tell me if I can use the optical out to connect to another dac.​


 
 You can but don't expect SBX passthrough.


----------



## dicky d

thanks for that
  sbx passthrough isn't a problem as my plan is to use another dac and my heed  canamp for music only as I don't really like the x7 for music.
 I am getting rid of my speaker set up and I am going to use my pc and headphones for music and games now and keep it all together so I will just change the headphone  cable between the two.


----------



## Yethal

shuto77 said:


> Thanks for the information! This doesn't mean I need to use bluetooth audio as well, correct? I'm not clear on how this dongle will work with the headphones and BoomPro combination.


 
 Dongle is used to transmit chat audio to and from the X7. Pair it with the X7 to have pretty clean game+chat setup and easily control the balance between the two (using the Creative Panel)


----------



## shuto77

yethal said:


> Dongle is used to transmit chat audio to and from the X7. Pair it with the X7 to have pretty clean game+chat setup and easily control the balance between the two (using the Creative Panel)




Awesome, thanks. I'll grab that dongle. Do you think the BoomPro is my best choice for my set up?


----------



## Yethal

shuto77 said:


> Awesome, thanks. I'll grab that dongle. Do you think the BoomPro is my best choice for my set up?


 
 Hard to say, it's definitely the most convenient. Unless You also want to have the microphone removable from the cable itself, in which case go for Beyerdynamic Custom Headset Gear.


----------



## Mustigkurre

Hi! This is my first post ever here, so sorry if I'm an abomination.
  
 Anyways, I want to start off by mentioning that Creative is having a sale in their own store, which includes the X7. From €399.99 to €299.99 which is a pretty decent discount. Unsure if the sale is worldwide but at least Europeans can be feeling lucky. ( I'm from Sweden by the way)
  
 I'm on the edge of ordering a unit myself due to the great price but I'm somewhat unsure about one thing. I've had a STX II and later on a ZxR, both have been giving me noise on the microphone input. The STX II gave me whining noise based on GPU activity and the ZxR had this constant noise on the microphone input even though nothing was connected to it. How do you experience the microphone input on the X7, is it noisy as well or is it ''dead silent'' as it should be? (I'm not interested in NC software)
  
 I will use both speakers (Swans M100MK2) and headphones (HD598/ModMic) for the unit if that's of any interest.
  
 Link to the sale: http://en.europe.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-x7?utm_source=eDialog&utm_medium=Mailer&utm_campaign=Mailer_en_221015
  
  
 Thanks in advance !


----------



## raband

X7 is up on Massdrop too for $299 (if they hit the numbers needed)
  
 Not sure how shipping and exchange rates work out value wise, but may be ok?


----------



## Yethal

mustigkurre said:


> Hi! This is my first post ever here, so sorry if I'm an abomination.
> 
> Anyways, I want to start off by mentioning that Creative is having a sale in their own store, which includes the X7. From €399.99 to €299.99 which is a pretty decent discount. Unsure if the sale is worldwide but at least Europeans can be feeling lucky. ( I'm from Sweden by the way)
> 
> ...



The noise was probably caused by interference from the power supply in your PC. X7 is an external devuce and should be fine. Keep in mind though that mic input on the x7 sounds kinda funny.


----------



## Mustigkurre

yethal said:


> The noise was probably caused by interference from the power supply in your PC. X7 is an external devuce and should be fine. Keep in mind though that mic input on the x7 sounds kinda funny.




Yeah I guess you're right, the inside of a PC is not suited for audio. You mention that the microphone input sounds funny, funny how?


----------



## Yethal

Sounds slightly like voice synthesizer ir a robot voice. I posted some audio samples a couple pages back if You want to hear for yourself.


----------



## Mustigkurre

yethal said:


> Sounds slightly like voice synthesizer ir a robot voice. I posted some audio samples a couple pages back if You want to hear for yourself.


 
 I'm really sorry but I can't seem to find the samples you're talking about. But while going through the thread I see quite a few posts mentioning the microphone input quality. Is it really THAT bad? I use TeamSpeak daily so a good microphone input is a rather high priority.
  
 Regarding the robot voice, is this with ALL sound effects disabled?


----------



## raband

Was chatting as per usual the other day - it worked as it should.


----------



## Yethal

It's not bad per se but we expected something better from a 400 euro device. The robot voice is with all the enhancements enabled.


----------



## raband

Just got off a chat session - zero comments on my voice - no enhancements activated
  
 Sure you didn't have "Robot Voice" ticked?


----------



## bombadilio

Greetings,
  
 I have tried reaching Creative again with 0 response to these 3 issues:
  
 1. The Headphone Stand on my X7 LE does not work, any headphones I attach to the stand fall off. I am not sure if its a defective stand, base or if the sticker that was supposed to  come with my unit is defective. I have been practically begging Creative to fix / fix this. I am using AKG 65 Annies
  
 2. Hissing. If I turn on my Bose speaker or any speaker that is not a headphone via the unit, I get a high pitched hissing sound when no sound is being processed. After all manner of testing I have figured out that "*SMART VOLUME" * causes this problem. Only solution is to disable Smart Volume
  
 3. Volume control on SBX does not work. Its broken on the unit as well in windows. Spotify works independently as does just about every other program. You would think after spending $499 you would not have to wait 2 days for Creative Support, and that they could fix this one glaring issue.
  
 On a side note anyone get this to work with windows 10?


----------



## Yethal

bombadilio said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have tried reaching Creative again with 0 response to these 3 issues:
> 
> ...


 
 1. How exactly do You "attach" the headphones to the stand? I had 0 problems with it whatsoever.
  
 2. Never had that issue.
  
 3. Works perfectly on my unit. The volume knob is digital and is tied to the Windows Volume Control.
  
 Works perfectly with Windows 10 for me. Update the device's firmware and the Control Panel and see if issues persist.


----------



## Enginigmatic

bombadilio said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have tried reaching Creative again with 0 response to these 3 issues:
> 
> ...


 

 I can't say I am dealing with 2 or 3. It sounds like a defective unit. Can't speak on Windows 10 either as I'm still on 8.1.
  
 Have you tried updating the firmware? The last firmware release was late September.

 As for 1, my sticker eventually fell off. Honestly, that design is flimsy as hell. Why they would use a sticker, instead of just building the stand bracing directly onto the back of the device, is beyond me.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Also, if you can't hear anything, make sure to toggle between speaker and headphone. It likes to 'stick' once in awhile where it'll be in Limbo. Toggling between them will be like restarting a computer sometimes, and get it to work. You should also hear an audible click coming from the X7 when you do this.


----------



## raband

What do you mean by a sticker?
  
 The 2 legs of the stand insert into the 2 holes in the back of the X7.
  
 Not sure how headphones can fall off it (unless it's bent or something)


----------



## Mustigkurre

raband said:


> Just got off a chat session - zero comments on my voice - no enhancements activated
> 
> Sure you didn't have "Robot Voice" ticked?


 
 So according to you the microphone input is good, or at least nothing to worry about? What microphone do you use?


----------



## raband

I was using a modmic.
  
 No issues with voice (I didn't ask, but they're usually quick to point out any problems)


----------



## Mustigkurre

raband said:


> I was using a modmic.
> 
> No issues with voice (I didn't ask, but they're usually quick to point out any problems)




That's interesting considering what others are saying about it. 

I might be asking for too much now (sorry), but would you be willing to go on Teamspeak/Skype with me so I can hear how it sounds with different settings?


----------



## raband

mustigkurre said:


> I might be asking for too much now (sorry), but would you be willing to go on Teamspeak/Skype with me so I can hear how it sounds with different settings?


 
  
 No probs - will be happy too.
  
 I'm away from home til Monday (Australian time), but am happy to oblige then if you're still interested.


----------



## Mustigkurre

raband said:


> No probs - will be happy too.
> 
> I'm away from home til Monday (Australian time), but am happy to oblige then if you're still interested.




I was hoping to have made up my mind before the 25th as the sale ends by then, but better safe than sorry. (really appreciate the offer)

Unless someone else is willing to lend me some of their time during the weekend to help me out?


----------



## Yethal

mustigkurre said:


> I was hoping to have made up my mind before the 25th as the sale ends by then, but better safe than sorry. (really appreciate the offer)
> 
> Unless someone else is willing to lend me some of their time during the weekend to help me out?


 
 Sure no problem
  
Here is the original post with the samples and settings used to record them.


----------



## Mustigkurre

yethal said:


> Sure no problem
> 
> Here is the original post with the samples and settings used to record them.


 
 Thanks for the link man, apparently I was too blind to find it myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Wow, the amount of noise seems to be very high, even with the microphone boost off. The microphone input seems to be much worse than the majority of onboard sound cards I've experienced. Were these recordings made in a ''silent'' environment, like no loud PC fans, ACs, etc?
  
 Regarding the so called robot voice, I've had similar issues when I've had the buffering size set too low in recording softwares.


----------



## Yethal

mustigkurre said:


> Thanks for the link man, apparently I was too blind to find it myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Samples were recorded with the computer running (obviously) but it's barely audible so I doubt it had any effect on the performance. Although I'm pretty sure that some of that noise comes from my PC and not from the device itself.


----------



## Mustigkurre

yethal said:


> Samples were recorded with the computer running (obviously) but it's barely audible so I doubt it had any effect on the performance. Although I'm pretty sure that some of that noise comes from my PC and not from the device itself.


 

 Thanks for the information/help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , I think I'll steer clear of this unit due to the lousy microphone input. I know this has been stated before, but how can something be this badly implemented on a €400 device?


----------



## Yethal

mustigkurre said:


> Thanks for the information/help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 From what the Creative rep posted here it looks like the microphone issue is much less pronounced on microphones other than ModMic. These samples were posted specifically so the Creative engineers could troubleshoot it. Also, there was a firmware upgrade since these were recorded so it could be better now (I don't know since I never play with mic monitoring on and none of my friends ever complained).


----------



## oliverpool

I am currently using the X7 as a DAC and AMP to my desktop stereo speakers.  I was thinking of going with Acourate for room correction as well as adding a subwoofer. Will I be able to correct all three channels individually (Right/Left/Subwoofer) and output them individually corrected to the speakers and subwoofer out on the X7?  Or I will need to make changes to my X7?


----------



## raband

From the OP's review


----------



## bombadilio

enginigmatic said:


> I can't say I am dealing with 2 or 3. It sounds like a defective unit. Can't speak on Windows 10 either as I'm still on 8.1.
> 
> Have you tried updating the firmware? The last firmware release was late September.
> 
> As for 1, my sticker eventually fell off. Honestly, that design is flimsy as hell. Why they would use a sticker, instead of just building the stand bracing directly onto the back of the device, is beyond me.


 
 I agree, what do you do, their service is fairly poor. Trying to reach them is like trying to get a hold of jesus and he died 2,000 years ago just about....
  
 IT takes 2 days to get a response. Too bad a company like EVGA is not around, their service is 24 hrs a day.


----------



## Yethal

Finally sold my Schiit stack. Great bunch of products that got me into audio in the first place. Unfortunately they were made obsolete by the X7. I'll miss them.


----------



## conquerator2

Now, where's that Headphone Surround optical pass-through...
 Why, Creative, why?


----------



## lenroot77

conquerator2 said:


> Now, where's that Headphone Surround optical pass-through...
> Why, Creative, why?




Feel like we are being punished!!!


----------



## missalaire

yethal said:


> Finally sold my Schiit stack. Great bunch of products that got me into audio in the first place. Unfortunately they were made obsolete by the X7. I'll miss them.


 
  
 I went from the Schiit stack to the X7 too. High five for great taste


----------



## Sam21

funny coz I sold bmy Bifrost Uber to get X7 as well...


----------



## shuto77

yethal said:


> Finally sold my Schiit stack. Great bunch of products that got me into audio in the first place. Unfortunately they were made obsolete by the X7. I'll miss them.




Hey, Yethal, I'm sure the SBX7 is a superior device for gaming, but does it stack up with a two-piece setup like yours in the $400 range for music duties? 

I'm debating whether to replace my X7 with the new G5, and pocket the difference. I also have an Oppo HA-2 for music, which serves my nicely, is portable, sounds great, and has enough juice to power anything I have. 

Thanks, as always.


----------



## Evshrug

I mean, my Schiit Bifrost Uber has basically been gathering dust since I got the X7. The DAC might've been better, but on a subjective level they were so close and the X7 setup by itself was much more convenient, so... I probably should sell my Bifrost, but I've got friends egging me on to get the MultiBit upgrade 
I'd like to use a higher-end amp that's a bit more refined for some of my headphones, but basically the X7's built-in amp is already a practical solution before diminished returns. We'll see how I feel when my Liquid Carbon gets in and I get to spend some quality solo time with that


----------



## Evshrug

shuto77 said:


> Hey, Yethal, I'm sure the SBX7 is a superior device for gaming, but does it stack up with a two-piece setup like yours in the $400 range for music duties?
> 
> I'm debating whether to replace my X7 with the new G5, and pocket the difference. I also have an Oppo HA-2 for music, which serves my nicely, is portable, sounds great, and has enough juice to power anything I have.
> 
> Thanks, as always.



I had a Schiit Magni in front of me, and a Sound Blaster Omni in front of me, both hooked up to my favorite amp and headphones, and I couldn't hear an improvement in the Modi. So basically the Modi was on par with the Omni for personal enjoyment of music. Later, when I got the X7, I heard a definite improvement.

I haven't heard the new Modi, but I would bet the X7 would still outperform it.


----------



## Yethal

Schiit stack was great but I used it in a combo with Astro Mixamp so the entire setup consisted of four devices, connected by a dozen cables and taking up two wall outlets. And that's a headphone only setup. X7 is just so much simpler in terms of connectivity.


----------



## shuto77

evshrug said:


> I mean, my Schiit Bifrost Uber has basically been gathering dust since I got the X7. The DAC might've been better, but on a subjective level they were so close and the X7 setup by itself was much more convenient, so... I probably should sell my Bifrost, but I've got friends egging me on to get the MultiBit upgrade
> I'd like to use a higher-end amp that's a bit more refined for some of my headphones, but basically the X7's built-in amp is already a practical solution before diminished returns. We'll see how I feel when my Liquid Carbon gets in and I get to spend some quality solo time with that




Good insight, as usual. 

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Mentis

Thank you for making me feel better choosing the X7 instead of the Schiit stack.  I play PC games mostly and I find the X7 suits me more than the Schiit.  I was debating between Lyr 2 + Bifrost Uber or the X7's and I ended up getting X7 cuz it's cheaper and it's better for ppl who plays PC games like me...


----------



## shuto77

yethal said:


> Schiit stack was great but I used it in a combo with Astro Mixamp so the entire setup consisted of four devices, connected by a dozen cables and taking up two wall outlets. And that's a headphone only setup. X7 is just so much simpler in terms of connectivity.




I bet! I replaced my av receiver and mixamp with the x7. I still have the flexibility to use my bookshelf speakers when I watch TV with my wife. 

When we move to a larger place, I'm debating whether to keep the x7, then get a simple av receiver to power those new Elac Tower speakers. I'm not sure if the X7 can juice two towers, a center channel, and a sub. 

Am I better off getting a pre-amp to pair with the x7, or just keep my headphone and speaker setup separate?


----------



## Yethal

shuto77 said:


> I bet! I replaced my av receiver and mixamp with the x7. I still have the flexibility to use my bookshelf speakers when I watch TV with my wife.
> 
> When we move to a larger place, I'm debating whether to keep the x7, then get a simple av receiver to power those new Elac Tower speakers. I'm not sure if the X7 can juice two towers, a center channel, and a sub.
> 
> Am I better off getting a pre-amp to pair with the x7, or just keep my headphone and speaker setup separate?



Buy a powered sub and center and it should be fine.
My other gripe with the stack was that I bought the optical Modi instead of the USB Modi (better connectivity). Unfotunately my onboard soundcard is so bad that even sending out digital optical signal was too much for it. God damn you Realtek and your useless chips!


----------



## G00ny

If you are connecting two headphones at the same time, the sound output will go through both. Is there any chance to individual channel the output just to one headphone (i.e. If on PC Headphone right output, if playing console the left headphone output).
 I think it's not possible. I couldn't find any way That's really bad to plugin & plug out always the headphones. If there's really no way. Why? Technical?Software?
 Thank you for clarification!


----------



## Yethal

g00ny said:


> If you are connecting two headphones at the same time, the sound output will go through both. Is there any chance to individual channel the output just to one headphone (i.e. If on PC Headphone right output, if playing console the left headphone output).
> I think it's not possible. I couldn't find any way That's really bad to plugin & plug out always the headphones. If there's really no way. Why? Technical?Software?
> Thank you for clarification!


 
 Headphone jacks are connected in parallel, they receive the same electrical signal from the amp. It is not possible to separate them


----------



## shuto77

yethal said:


> Buy a powered sub and center and it should be fine.
> My other gripe with the stack was that I bought the optical Modi instead of the USB Modi (better connectivity). Unfotunately my onboard soundcard is so bad that even sending out digital optical signal was too much for it. God damn you Realtek and your useless chips!




Thanks for the info! Sorry your sound card bites. Thankfully, the X7 is quite nice. 

Once my Bluetooth dongle (that you recommended) arrives from China, presumably by rowboat, I can grab the Boompro, re-up my PS+ membership, and grab an FPS. 

BTW, I asked the eBay seller why the tracking number isn't working, and he said it could take 20-45 business days. I laughed a little. I'm spoiled with Amazon Prime.


----------



## raband

Just unboxed and setup a set of wireless Sennheiser RF185's and have had a bit of a play with the "What you hear" outputting to the optical.
  
 Sounds pretty damn impressive - had a bit of lag initially via the optical that wasn't there using the RCA's, but it's gone now (not sure what I did or if a reboot fixed it)
  
 Think I'll finally be doing a bit of testing/comparing over the weekend.
  
 A few different sets of cans and a few different amps being fed by the X7 and other DAC's/DSP's.
  
 Really looking forward to sitting on the couch, firing up a console and using the new cans with no wires


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

^I want those.

I owe Creative a review for the Soundblaster JAM, I should get on that, but unfortunately, my ears have been horribly messed up during my last vacation (plane ear + sickness = no good).

The brief week or so of using it, I can at least say that I like them for what they are and their price range.


----------



## babychimz

Anyone has any take on how the Audioengine P4 will work with the Creative X7?


----------



## Sam21

Yellow : USB Controller

 Blue: DSP Chip

 Red : 2x PCM1793 handling 4 channels out at the back of the device 
       [the surround channels (2) + Centre & SUB (1)+(1)]

 Green: PCM1794 Handling Two headphone outs at the front +
        2 channel's RCA outs at the back.

 Purple: ADC, PCM4220 handles Mic-In + RCA Line-Ins at the back.
  
 Does anyone know what type of clocks are used ? are they high quality ?


----------



## Varolv

Hi,

 I will probably get the X7 and K712 pro to go with it, and from what I can understand the AKG kxx series is quite a good match for the X7. Anyone tested this for gaming?
 I was first considering to get X7 and the DT990 but this is seemingly not a good match from what Ive read here.

 Can I use the optical in from PS4, or USB from a PC to play virtual surround sound to my headphones, and simultaneously play music (spotify) using my phone or tab, through the side USB port, WITHOUT the X7 making the music into virtual surround? cuz that would kinda suck. For music I like it direct, non colored, or at least not in "scout mode"..

 I tried to find the answer to this in the forums but I cant find nothing that explains it, in a way I understand at least..

 Is it also possible to run sound from ps4 controller to to the RCA input to get the chat sound out together with the rest of the game sound and music, and then I can adjust the chat volume/game/music all separately using the app or pc software? 
  
 any help appreciated


----------



## conquerator2

Just a heads up, the X7 does not play nice with hubs.
 Any firmware updates will fail and it does not detect certain things [USB host, What U Hear, etc.]
 So, some of the issues I had were caused by using a hub


----------



## PacoTaco

Looks like I'm re-purchasing the Sound Blaster X7 (since I'm also getting a PS4 soonish) after I sell my Geek Pulse. They should be able to power my ZMF Omnis, but who knows?
  
 Did a FW update ever come out that allows SBX through line out, or did they never actually get around to doing that (or have the ability?)


----------



## conquerator2

Not yet...
The PC workaround still works for SPDIF.


----------



## lenroot77

conquerator2 said:


> Not yet...
> The PC workaround still works for SPDIF.




Why do I get the feeling it'll never happen, have to figure their focus is on the new line of products they will be releasing in the very near future. Which is a shame the x7 is more or less the Cadillac of their products.


----------



## Fegefeuer

They are "debating back and forth". It will never happen.
  
*Headphone mode to Line Out/optical was a STANDARD feature for over a decade*. "debating back and forth" is quite a joke. The "Sb axx1" is able to mix everything around the world together but it can't route "headphone mode" to the line out or optical?


----------



## Evshrug

pacotaco said:


> Looks like I'm re-purchasing the Sound Blaster X7 (since I'm also getting a PS4 soonish) after I sell my Geek Pulse. They should be able to power my ZMF Omnis, but who knows?
> 
> Did a FW update ever come out that allows SBX through line out, or did they never actually get around to doing that (or have the ability?)



X7 or the G5, both will be good. So far, headphone out gets the headphone processing and the line-out/optical-out gets a version of virtual surround processing intended for stereo speakers. G5 May or may not be the same, but the E5, which is closely related, was able to be plugged into PlayStation USB and natively do chat and microphone audio.

E5 apparently is going on sale Friday, it does surround for PC or stereo from PS4.


----------



## PacoTaco

evshrug said:


> X7 or the G5, both will be good. So far, headphone out gets the headphone processing and the line-out/optical-out gets a version of virtual surround processing intended for stereo speakers. G5 May or may not be the same, but the E5, which is closely related, was able to be plugged into PlayStation USB and natively do chat and microphone audio.
> 
> E5 apparently is going on sale Friday, it does surround for PC or stereo from PS4.


 
  
 I, at the last moment, ended up getting a trade offer for a JDS Element, so I had to jump that (because cash comes with it.) I may get an soundcard for the pc and something else for the console, but I'm not 100% sure yet.


----------



## Evshrug

Hey, I understand the value of a nice amp... Just took delivery of a Cavalli Liquid Carbon this morning and have been burning it in all day 
(Only 6 more days to go)


----------



## deanorthk

hum, there is no way to shut down the volume control of the X7 when going line out to an headphone amp, right?
  
 I'm using a woo audio 6se connected to the line out, and I would prefer to use only the volume knob of the 6se, not putting X7 volume to max, and then the volume of the 6se.


----------



## Sam21

I think Creative should add the feature that allows you to bypass the ADC when using the line-in RCA inputs at the back, this will enable us to use the device purely as an Amplifier.


----------



## raband

The "line in" in direct mode doesn't do that?


----------



## Sam21

I thought the direct mode is for output, it bypasses SBX and EQ.


----------



## raband

Incoming analogue line in, does it convert to digital, then back to analogue to send to the headphones/speakers?


----------



## Sam21

yes, RCA line-ins + Mic-In get processed by the ADC and there is no way to bypass it ...


----------



## raband

No worries.
  
 The amp section of the unit is probably its weakest link anyway


----------



## lenroot77

raband said:


> No worries.
> 
> The amp section of the unit is probably its weakest link anyway




And that's why it's silly that they won't allow us to output the processed sound to our own amp!!!


----------



## raband

I'm using the RCA out's to the O2 and getting all the processed effects
  
 Using optical to the RS185's (using "hear what you hear") and getting all the processed effects
  
 That's 2 amps that I'm using rather than the X7's - maybe double amping when using the RCA's?, but not when using the optical?
  
 (the unit isn't a pre-amp and doesn't work as such?)
  
 I'm probably confused - it's my usual state


----------



## Sam21

So is there a way to output SBX through the RCA-Outs ?
  
 I learned how to output SBX through Optical out, Can someone tell me how to output SBX through RCA-Outs ?


----------



## Yethal

sam21 said:


> So is there a way to output SBX through the RCA-Outs ?
> 
> I learned how to output SBX through Optical out, Can someone tell me how to output SBX through RCA-Outs ?



Not going to happen. The optical out trick works because it is recognized by Windows as a separate audio device. Try double amping.


----------



## raband

SBX is working through the RCA outs 
 Just tested it - all effects work


----------



## Sam21

raband said:


> SBX is working through the RCA outs
> Just tested it - all effects work


 
 I think so too, same procedure as SBX through Optical-Out except in the listen tab for What U Hear you choose the non-SPID-F X7, haven't tested it though.


----------



## Yethal

raband said:


> SBX is working through the RCA outs
> Just tested it - all effects work




What You're hearing is speaker SBX and not headphone SBX.


----------



## raband

yethal said:


> What You're hearing is speaker SBX and not headphone SBX.


 
  
  
 Will have to take another listen - I was switching between RCA and Optical (what you can hear) on the RS185 amp and wasn't hearing much difference
  
 (Not doubting you, what you say makes sense)


----------



## shuto77

lenroot77 said:


> And that's why it's silly that they won't allow us to output the processed sound to our own amp!!!




Oh. I was hoping I could upgrade the amp down the line. 

Is this sort of thing that could be fixed with firmware? Tagging @yethal because he never sleeps and knows everything about the X7.


----------



## zaddini

Hey guys!
  
 Have you tried using x7's ASIO in music production software? If you did what are your impressions?
  
 For me getting ASIO to work is troublesome - I have to close every application that generates audio to make it work and sometimes change sample rate within a program. I find it disappointing because previous creative soundcards i have used were able to handle ASIO while running multiple different audio sources simultaneously.


----------



## jamieuk147

How do I connect bluetooth headphones to my x7?
MDR-1ABT


----------



## Sam21

So, I have a Recon3D and an X7, will the chat on PS4 work If I connect the optical to X7 and my Microphone to the Mic-In on Recon3d ?


----------



## Yethal

jamieuk147 said:


> How do I connect bluetooth headphones to my x7?
> MDR-1ABT


 
 You don't.


zaddini said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Have you tried using x7's ASIO in music production software? If you did what are your impressions?
> 
> For me getting ASIO to work is troublesome - I have to close every application that generates audio to make it work and sometimes change sample rate within a program. I find it disappointing because previous creative soundcards i have used were able to handle ASIO while running multiple different audio sources simultaneously.


 
 I'm pretty sure it's caused by the fact that the X7 was not meant to be a production software card.


----------



## zaddini

yethal said:


> I'm pretty sure it's caused by the fact that the X7 was not meant to be a production software card.


 
 Two cheap Creative cards i have used in the past also were not meant as such (x-fi fatality something super-ultra gamer and some other one), yet they had no problems handling such tasks with grace. Is it not disappointing that flagship Creative's card has trouble with it? I would really love if they would fix it.


----------



## CFGamescape

The LE version is $349 on Anazon right now.


----------



## shuto77

cfgamescape said:


> The LE version is $349 on Anazon right now.




The benefit of the LE is only apparent if you're also going to drive passive speakers with it. It's a great deal if you want to use both headphones and passive speakers. 

If it's cheaper than the standard edition, you can't go wrong, and I'm fairly certain you could always sell it at no loss of you weren't happy with it.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

It also has a cleaner headphone out. Less output impedance. I thought it'd sound brighter, but it isn't the case. 

Also, RCA out is SPEAKER SBX. Trust me, its surround effect is not what you want for headphones.


----------



## shuto77

mad lust envy said:


> It also has a cleaner headphone out. Less output impedance. I thought it'd sound brighter, but it isn't the case.
> 
> Also, RCA out is SPEAKER SBX. Trust me, its surround effect is not what you want for headphones.




Great information as always, sir. 

I was under the impression that the difference in output impedance was negligible unless you're using an extremely sensitive IEM. Is that not correct? 

Thanks!


----------



## CFGamescape

For strictly gaming (surround), is there any other DAC (hardware) that is on par with the X7 that isn't an internal sound card?


----------



## missalaire

Is the standard Creative Soundblaster X7 enough to power something like the Audioengine A2+s and Audio Technica ATH-ADG1 headset or iems?


----------



## Yethal

cfgamescape said:


> For strictly gaming (surround), is there any other DAC (hardware) that is on par with the X7 that isn't an internal sound card?



Soundblaster Omni.


----------



## CFGamescape

yethal said:


> Soundblaster Omni.




Cool, thanks. I just remembered I have an Asus Xonar U7 lying around. How does that stack up against the Omni / X7?

I'm basically looking to upgrade my amp and DAC for music, but I also want an option for gaming to use with the new amp. Looking at the Schiit Lyr 2.


----------



## Sam21

cfgamescape said:


> Cool, thanks. I just remembered I have an Asus Xonar U7 lying around. How does that stack up against the Omni / X7?
> 
> I'm basically looking to upgrade my amp and DAC for music, but I also want an option for gaming to use with the new amp. Looking at the Schiit Lyr 2.


 
 I have the Xonar U7 Echelon edition, it has this neat Sonic Radar feature that I like a lot, The DAC and ADC chips on the U7 are also superior to Omni's. U7 has two types of surround, Asus's own surround and DHTv4.


----------



## CFGamescape

sam21 said:


> I have the Xonar U7 Echelon edition, it has this neat Sonic Radar feature that I like a lot, The DAC and ADC chips on the U7 are also superior to Omni's. U7 has two types of surround, Asus's own surround and DHTv4.




Thanks for the info. I do recall seeing the different surround options in the Asus software.

If the U7's DAC is superior to the Omni's, is it also to the X7's (for gaming)? Or is that an apples to oranges comparison, and thus, moot?

I also wonder about the inconvenience of having a separate DAC for gaming and one for music where I can only hook one up at a time. I guess that's where the X7 shines for folks like me. Still, I can't seem to sell myself completely on it, as I plan to purchase higher-end headphones in the future that ostensibly exceeds the X7 performance.

Maybe I just need to separate my music from my desktop PC. Argh! LOL.


----------



## Sam21

cfgamescape said:


> Thanks for the info. I do recall seeing the different surround options in the Asus software.
> 
> If the U7's DAC is superior to the Omni's, is it also to the X7's (for gaming)? Or is that an apples to oranges comparison, and thus, moot?
> 
> ...


 
 X7's DAC/ADC chips are better than the U7's. You could use the headphone out on U7 for gaming and the Front RCA outs for music, use a Y-Splitter for connecting them into the same amp.


----------



## Breaker

Is the g5 basically suppose to be the x7 without the amplification for speakers? Looking for a virtual surround option for the ps4 and want something a bit better than the mixamp. I'll be using the Fidelio x2s with a boompro mic. Basically between the x7 or waiting n the g5. Thoughts?


----------



## Sam21

breaker said:


> *Is the g5 basically suppose to be the x7 without the amplification for speakers? *Looking for a virtual surround option for the ps4 and want something a bit better than the mixamp. I'll be using the Fidelio x2s with a boompro mic. Basically between the x7 or waiting n the g5. Thoughts?


 
 Functionally, Yes. But X7 uses better quality components ADC/DAC/Amp section etc. I don't think the G5 will be any better than the X7 functionally.


----------



## Yethal

sam21 said:


> Functionally, Yes. But X7 uses better quality components ADC/DAC/Amp section etc. I don't think the G5 will be any better than the X7 functionally.



Unless it adds painless chat support. Making the X7 work with PS4 chat was the total opposite of painless.


----------



## Mentis

Hey guys, I'm not sure if the question has been answered yet, but if one day i'd like to add an external headphone amp onto the X7, would it be possible to use the X7 just as a DAC without double amping?  Someone said the line out SBX is different than headphone SBX, and I think optical out doesn't have SBX.  As far as I know, X7's optical out does not bypass DAC and AMP.  I might be wrong though... Thanks for your help


----------



## conquerator2

mentis said:


> Hey guys, I'm not sure if the question has been answered yet, but if one day i'd like to add an external headphone amp onto the X7, would it be possible to use the X7 just as a DAC without double amping?  Someone said the line out SBX is different than headphone SBX, and I think optical out doesn't have SBX.  As far as I know, X7's optical out does not bypass DAC and AMP.  I might be wrong though... Thanks for your help


 
 Optical does bypass the DAC and amp. However, just like Line out [RCA out] it does not nativeky pass SBX Headphone surround through,
 There's a workaround for the optical out to pass it but it requires a PC connected to the X7.
 So while you can use the X7 just as a DAC by using the Line outs, the SBX Headphone surround will not be carried through 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 At least for now...


----------



## Mentis

conquerator2 said:


> Optical does bypass the DAC and amp. However, just like Line out [RCA out] it does not nativeky pass SBX Headphone surround through,
> There's a workaround for the optical out to pass it but it requires a PC connected to the X7.
> So while you can use the X7 just as a DAC by using the Line outs, the SBX Headphone surround will not be carried through
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you so much for your answer.  Can you please tell me about the workaround out of curiosity?  I was skimming through this thread but couldn't find the workaround you mentioned.  Thank you again!


----------



## Aliv3

Hello, recently i bought a xbox one and i need an audio setup for it.

I did some research and i found a list of devices that i think it will do the work:
For amplifiers i have these options i found the asus u7 and the creative sound blaster x7

On the departement of headphones, i looked for these: Sennheiser game zero, beyerdynamic mmx 300 n beyerdynamic dt990 pro

I'm looking for a setup that can reproduce high quality music and gaming experience, in terms of mic is important but not relevant.
I would like you guys to give me some opinions and advice about this.

Best regards,


----------



## hi2chris

Anyone else had issues with connecting an iPhone by usb to the x7. Mine no longer connects I know it is charging but power icon doesn't show up on phone and can't play music through it.


----------



## Yethal

hi2chris said:


> Anyone else had issues with connecting an iPhone by usb to the x7. Mine no longer connects I know it is charging but power icon doesn't show up on phone and can't play music through it.




Is the direct mode engaged? If yes, disable it.


----------



## hi2chris

yethal said:


> Is the direct mode engaged? If yes, disable it.


 
 Haha got me so excited was like durr but nope that wasn't the issue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It has to be a software issue might have to reset and re-update the device.
  
 when my phone is plugged in it even randomly does things like it gets controlled by a ghost opening apps changing songs etc.


----------



## Yethal

hi2chris said:


> Haha got me so excited was like durr but nope that wasn't the issue
> 
> It has to be a software issue might have to reset and re-update the device.
> 
> when my phone is plugged in it even randomly does things like it gets controlled by a ghost opening apps changing songs etc.



From what I heard the Creative app dies nitcplay nice with iOS 9. Try updating to a newer version.


----------



## Lunatics

Sorry if this has been asked before but is there much of a difference between the LE and normal version of the x7? I know the LE comes with the better power supply, but if I am going to be only really using this with headphones on my ps4 and PC for the forseable future, and even with speakers if I do will probably be basic self powered PC speakers will I really see any benefit from the LE? Currently the normal one is on sale for 350 and comes with the bluetooth receiver, the LE is full price but works with their 30% coupon so it comes out to 350 as well, I can also find one used for probably a little under 300. Wondering if I buy a new one, should I just get the LE anyway since they are the same price currently or try and find a normal one for cheaper/with other accesories.


----------



## shuto77

lunatics said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but is there much of a difference between the LE and normal version of the x7? I know the LE comes with the better power supply, but if I am going to be only really using this with headphones on my ps4 and PC for the forseable future, and even with speakers if I do will probably be basic self powered PC speakers will I really see any benefit from the LE? Currently the normal one is on sale for 350 and comes with the bluetooth receiver, the LE is full price but works with their 30% coupon so it comes out to 350 as well, I can also find one used for probably a little under 300. Wondering if I buy a new one, should I just get the LE anyway since they are the same price currently or try and find a normal one for cheaper/with other accesories.




For the same price, definitely get the LE. Afik, the accessories are the same, except for the LE's improved power supply. There's some question whether the slight difference in output impedance makes an appreciable difference in SQ. I just have the standard edition, so I never had a chance to confirm. 

@earfonia's review at the top of this thread is comprehensive, and discusses the minor differences between the two models.


----------



## greenpsycho

Just wanted to drop my thoughts in. I bought mine during the black friday sales (I think I got my LE for a touch less than $300). Anywho, I've had a schiit magni/modi stack in the past, along with using my UMC-200 as the DAC from my computer (via optical). I've also had my headphones driven by my Lyr2.
  
 As a DAC, it completely blows anything I've had out of the water. I haven't done a direct comparison to my ifi stack (they are at work - idac2 and ican), but the sound quality is at least at good. I've even used it as a standalone headphone amp using line in of the X7 (signal from my turntable or chromecast when I'm watching movies). And as an amp, man this thing is great! Super quiet, and has plenty of nice clean power. My home setup  and 400S's have never sound better with any of my other components.
  
 Only downside is I wanted to buy the X7 originally instead of the starter schiit stack, and went down the wrong road for my use.


----------



## lenroot77

Could someone please tell me where the post on this thread is for the "go around" for outputting processed headphone sound? I've done a few searches and have been unsuccessful. Just finished my PC and I'd like to give it a shot sometime.


----------



## Lunatics

I just got mine today and set it up earlier and have been playing around with it and I'm impressed. I'm honestly blown away at how much better everything sounds by it. Especially my ps4, the sound quality on that now is superb. I have to agree with other posts I have seen though that the optical in from my ps4 seems to definitly sound quite a bit better than the USB connection on my computer. I'm thinking about buying a cheap 40 dollar sound card that has optical out on it so I can have both my ps4 and PC connected through optical.
  
 Now, is it possible to get some sort of Y splitter for optical cables that will allow me to plug 2 cables in, then plug the 1 into my X7 or would it not be able to handle something like that and I'd be better off switching cables back and forth if that's what I wanted to try and do?
  
 I was wondering the same thing myself at first lenroot but I saw some posts about people saying if you go into your Windows playback devices and change the default/selected device from "Speakers (sound blast x7)" to "SPDIF Out" and I believe that outputs the processed headphone sound out through the optical port. I could be wrong however so hopefully someone will correct me if I am.


----------



## Yethal

lenroot77 said:


> Could someone please tell me where the post on this thread is for the "go around" for outputting processed headphone sound? I've done a few searches and have been unsuccessful. Just finished my PC and I'd like to give it a shot sometime.




On PC select the What U Hear virtual device and in properties set it to output to X7 spdif output.


----------



## lenroot77

yethal said:


> On PC select the What U Hear virtual device and in properties set it to output to X7 spdif output.




Thank you sir!


----------



## Lunatics

Where exactly is the What U Hear option? I'm probably just stupid and missing it...


----------



## Yethal

lunatics said:


> Where exactly is the What U Hear option? I'm probably just stupid and missing it...




Sound properties > input devices.


----------



## Mentis

FYI X7 I find it sound really good with my AP's... and that's without the OPS827 which I'm waiting to receive soon.


----------



## inseconds99

For anyone who has compared the X7 to the M2/M2 Uber stack, how much better is the Uber Schiit Stack compared to the X7 in direct mode for just straight music listening. I want to start doing some upgrades to my audio chain for music listening and I'm not sure if this will be a significant upgrade. I've owned a ton of headphones but never really spent an abundance of money on the chain. This year I am going to focus on the chain in baby steps. Maybe the bifrost/asgard 2 would be the better and more significant upgrade. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Mentis

inseconds99 said:


> For anyone who has compared the X7 to the M2/M2 Uber stack, how much better is the Uber Schiit Stack compared to the X7 in direct mode for just straight music listening. I want to start doing some upgrades to my audio chain for music listening and I'm not sure if this will be a significant upgrade. I've owned a ton of headphones but never really spent an abundance of money on the chain. This year I am going to focus on the chain in baby steps. Maybe the bifrost/asgard 2 would be the better and more significant upgrade. Any advice would be appreciated.


 
 From what I read, X7's DAC is as good as Bifrost Uber (non Multibit).  However, the headphone amp is a bit lacking, but powerful enough to drive some planars. Thus many X7 owners would like to plug an external amp on the X7's and use the X7 as DAC.  Unfortunately SBX headphone doesn't work through optical out or line out for the time being...


----------



## Fegefeuer

The new G5 from Creative Labs supports the exact feature we hope for the X7. Headphone Surround over LO/Optical. Interesting thing is that it's described in the panel as if Creative used our wording for it.


----------



## conquerator2

fegefeuer said:


> The new G5 from Creative Labs supports the exact feature we hope for the X7. Headphone Surround over LO/Optical. Interesting thing is that it's described in the panel as if Creative used our wording for it.


 
 Does it?
 People are reporting there is no DD whatsoever with consoles on the G5


----------



## Sam21

No DD decoding, but 7.1 input channels in playback devices/configure is available on PC and you can send sbx to line-out/optical-out, other than these, it is pretty much like the E5.


----------



## greenpsycho

inseconds99 said:


> For anyone who has compared the X7 to the M2/M2 Uber stack, how much better is the Uber Schiit Stack compared to the X7 in direct mode for just straight music listening. I want to start doing some upgrades to my audio chain for music listening and I'm not sure if this will be a significant upgrade. I've owned a ton of headphones but never really spent an abundance of money on the chain. This year I am going to focus on the chain in baby steps. Maybe the bifrost/asgard 2 would be the better and more significant upgrade. Any advice would be appreciated.




Yeah I think it's other way around. The x7 is much much better than the Schiit stack of modi/magni. Heck, I like the x7 better than my lyr2 as an amp for my 400S's. As a system I think it edges out my ifi stack, which is very good and I think is under appreciated

The real question is how much does someone have to spend on a system for a significant improvement? I honestly don't know, buy it has to be above $1000, easily


----------



## shuto77

Kind of a noob question: Should I be running PCM, Bitstream (Dolby), or Bitstream (DTS) from my PS4? I've been running Bitstream Dolby up to this point.


----------



## Yethal

shuto77 said:


> Kind of a noob question: Should I be running PCM, Bitstream (Dolby), or Bitstream (DTS) from my PS4? I've been running Bitstream Dolby up to this point.



Dolby, since the X7 does not support DTS and PCM over toslink is stereo only


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Is there any reason why that new feature wouldn't be added to the X7 via an update? Some hardware related issue that doesn't allow it on the X7?

I hope Creative doesnt expect all of us X7 owners to buy a newer X7 that has that function, when we've been asking for it forever and assumed an update would do it.

They're definitely listening, since the wording for the new control panel is VERY specific.


----------



## Yethal

Doubt it since both speaker surround and headphone surround are processed by the same DSP chip. The A1xx chip would have to have it's physical cores dedicated to either of those and these cores would have to be physically wired to different dacs for it to be a hardware issue.


----------



## shuto77

Creative really needs to work more closely with the community to help improve their products. It seems that if they were more proactive working with their fans, these issues could be addressed. 

Many smaller companies are doing this, and it's worked out well. Just look at the new Mass Drop collaborations with AKG, Fostex and Grace. I'm sure there are tons of other examples.


----------



## Mentis

shuto77 said:


> Creative really needs to work more closely with the community to help improve their products. It seems that if they were more proactive working with their fans, these issues could be addressed.
> 
> Many smaller companies are doing this, and it's worked out well. Just look at the new Mass Drop collaborations with AKG, Fostex and Grace. I'm sure there are tons of other examples.




I don't see them replying to this thread anymore. Maybe they stopped listening to us...


----------



## Fegefeuer

conquerator2 said:


> Does it?
> People are reporting there is no DD whatsoever with consoles on the G5


 
  
 Forget the G5 for console gaming. However, let's get this feature for the X7 as well:


----------



## Sam21

fegefeuer said:


> Forget the G5 for console gaming. However, let's get this feature for the X7 as well:


 
  
 I couldn't agree more, Add 7.1 input in driver software and Playback Devices\Configure and SBX output to Line/Optical out. that would rock.


----------



## conquerator2

fegefeuer said:


> Forget the G5 for console gaming. However, let's get this feature for the X7 as well:



I would love that


----------



## razorpakk

The X7 should drive the R70x (470Ohm) just fine right?
 Didn't have any issues with the HD 700, shouldn't bee too different.
  
 EDIT: just remembered the 700s are just 150.


----------



## Sam21

razorpakk said:


> The X7 should drive the R70x (470Ohm) just fine right?
> Didn't have any issues with the HD 700, shouldn't bee too different.


 
  
 it drives my T50RP mk3 fine, so prolly ....


----------



## Yethal

You know what would help the X7? Switching the rca out to a line-out mode instead of preamp-out and separating it from the speaker out. I'd have to unplug my speakers every time I'd like to use an external headphone amp or listen to both the speakers and headphones at the same time. Also headphone surround output to speaker out so power hungry planars can be driven from speaker taps.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I would just like Creative to at least respond with a definitive 'We couldn't implement the Headphone Surround through RCA/SPDIF out', so we could at least move on from all this.

I personally no longer need it as I use the X7 for all my DAC/AMP duties and don't see myself buying anything else for the foreseeable future (I'm kind of over audio stuff).

However, this is a feature that would undoubtedly be popular in the future do to so many people here having other gear they could use with the X7, like better DACs, or better amps, tube amps, etc.

Creative finally sees the need to put the option on their newer product, so that's a good sign for the future. Us X7 owners may be out of luck though.


----------



## Yethal

mad lust envy said:


> I would just like Creative to at least respond with a definitive 'We couldn't implement the Headphone Surround through RCA/SPDIF out', so we could at least move on from all this.
> 
> I personally no longer need it as I use the X7 for all my DAC/AMP duties and don't see myself buying anything else for the foreseeable future *(I'm kind of over audio stuff).*


*


Does that mean that there will be no more updates to the guide?*


----------



## CFGamescape

Sorry if this is about OT, but where in the world can one buy the G5?


----------



## wadec22

so the g5 just connects to the ps4 via usb, not optical?  had hoped it used both to used DD and chat mixing.... looks like its still x7 or mixamp for best ps4 solution?


----------



## kellte2

wadec22 said:


> so the g5 just connects to the ps4 via usb, not optical?  had hoped it used both to used DD and chat mixing.... looks like its still x7 or mixamp for best ps4 solution?




It connects to optical but only puts out a stereo signal from the ps4. No Dolby decoder is my understanding. Just ordered an X7 as a result.


----------



## Fegefeuer

mad lust envy said:


> I would just like Creative to at least respond with a definitive 'We couldn't implement the Headphone Surround through RCA/SPDIF out', so we could at least move on from all this.
> 
> I personally no longer need it as I use the X7 for all my DAC/AMP duties and don't see myself buying anything else for the foreseeable future (I'm kind of over audio stuff).
> 
> ...


 
  
_*HELLO CREATIVE *_


----------



## Sam21

here is a problem that I have with X7 : 
  
 I have my X7 connected to my G109S amp through RCA outs at the back and I have my headphone connected to the 3.5mm headphone jack at the front, the problem is when I turn the X7 on with both the amp and headphone connected, X7 automatically switches to speaker mode, I have to unplug and plug back the headphone for it to go to headphone mode....does anyone else have this problem, ?


----------



## wadec22

so for those using the x7 with the ps4, do you still feel its worth the jump from the mixamp?  obviously the SQ should be a step up, but is that and SBX enough for you?


----------



## Fegefeuer

I'm used to PC soundcards so the SQ of the Mixamp was always not easy to stomach.
Had a Xonar Essence STX for 2 years and it gave me the best DHP experience. When I ABed with the Mixamp it was night and day, it was downright horrible in comparison but the Mixamp was the best affordable solution.

I'm glad the x7 exists, it's overall massively superior minus the lack of wireless.

It only needs the Headphone Surround Line Out/Optical Out feature of the G5 to become the supreme gaming device. (DTS wouldn't hurt though, come on guys...AC3 only in 2015?)


----------



## arcwindz

mad lust envy said:


> I would just like Creative to at least *respond with a definitive 'We couldn't implement the Headphone Surround through RCA/SPDIF out', so we could at least move on from all this.*
> 
> I personally no longer need it as I use the X7 for all my DAC/AMP duties and don't see myself buying anything else for the foreseeable future (I'm kind of over audio stuff).
> 
> ...


 
 This is what you need to do CREATIVE. Though i don't get why it couldn't be done since X7 is the flagship, if it's not doable then say it's not.


----------



## greenpsycho

sam21 said:


> here is a problem that I have with X7 :
> 
> I have my X7 connected to my G109S amp through RCA outs at the back and I have my headphone connected to the 3.5mm headphone jack at the front, the problem is when I turn the X7 on with both the amp and headphone connected, X7 automatically switches to speaker mode, I have to unplug and plug back the headphone for it to go to headphone mode....does anyone else have this problem, ?




That's the jack sensing.I leave my headphones plugged in and switch via the control panel or app on my phone.


----------



## Sam21

but the thing is, I can't switch to headphone mode, I have to unplug and plug back. The bottom left of the control panel has the speaker/headphone switch but when I turn the X7 on it is set to speakers and I can't switch to headphone, it is locked. I have to unplug anf plug back in in order to change to headphone mode.


----------



## greenpsycho

Oh, yeah, that is weird. I had a pretty similar issue with my 1/4" adapter on my 400S's, but once I started using the normal 3.5mm, it went away and I just leave it plugged in all the time. But yeah, thats weird.


----------



## wadec22

fegefeuer said:


> I'm used to PC soundcards so the SQ of the Mixamp was always not easy to stomach.
> Had a Xonar Essence STX for 2 years and it gave me the best DHP experience. When I ABed with the Mixamp it was night and day, it was downright horrible in comparison but the Mixamp was the best affordable solution.
> 
> I'm glad the x7 exists, it's overall massively superior minus the lack of wireless.
> ...


 
 yeah, i used the stx on my pc for a long time and loved it.  for me, it was the ultimate sound solution.  obviously i'm trying to hit that level with the ps4 as well.  i'm just wondering if the x7 will still give me that same chat functionality too as long as i buy the bluetooth adapter... for the price i want better sq and to keep my functionality.


----------



## Fegefeuer

wadec22 said:


> yeah, i used the stx on my pc for a long time and loved it.  for me, it was the ultimate sound solution.  obviously i'm trying to hit that level with the ps4 as well.  i'm just wondering if the x7 will still give me that same chat functionality too as long as i buy the bluetooth adapter... for the price i want better sq and to keep my functionality.


 
  
 I think today is the last day for deals at Creative Labs. You should just jump onto the X7 (LE) and sell your Mixamp. Despite AC3 only it's miles better. If you are still on PC then you will get an experience that is better than the STX. Win/Win imo.


----------



## wadec22

fegefeuer said:


> I think today is the last day for deals at Creative Labs. You should just jump onto the X7 (LE) and sell your Mixamp. Despite AC3 only it's miles better. If you are still on PC then you will get an experience that is better than the STX. Win/Win imo.


 
 Why do you recommend the LE?


----------



## kellte2

wadec22 said:


> Why do you recommend the LE?




I've done a lot of reading on it and the LE has a lower output impedance (1.0 v. 2.2) and has a better power supply for driving speakers. That said, most reviews don't note much difference between the two for headphone out, and the detailed review here claims the noise floor is actually better on the standard edition. Unless you're going to be running extremely sensitive IEMs or difficult to drive speakers, I'd use the EXTRA25 coupon code and buy the standard for 274.99 USD.


----------



## wadec22

kellte2 said:


> I've done a lot of reading on it and the LE has a lower output impedance (1.0 v. 2.2) and has a better power supply for driving speakers. That said, most reviews don't note much difference between the two for headphone out, and the detailed review here claims the noise floor is actually better on the standard edition. Unless you're going to be running extremely sensitive IEMs or difficult to drive speakers, I'd use the EXTRA25 coupon code and buy the standard for 274.99 USD.


 
 Had no idea about the coupon, thanks!
  
 So I have a desktop mic I want to use.  It is 3.5mm, so I can just plug into x7 directly like my mixamp I believe?  Then I'll be running my Sennheiser RS 180 off the x7.  Do i need the BT-W2 attachment?  I do not see why I would, but I want to make sure I can adjust and mix the chat functionality just like my mixamp.
  
 Thanks again!


----------



## kellte2

wadec22 said:


> Had no idea about the coupon, thanks!
> 
> So I have a desktop mic I want to use.  It is 3.5mm, so I can just plug into x7 directly like my mixamp I believe?  Then I'll be running my Sennheiser RS 180 off the x7.  Do i need the BT-W2 attachment?  I do not see why I would, but I want to make sure I can adjust and mix the chat functionality just like my mixamp.
> 
> Thanks again!




You'll need a Bluetooth dongle if you want it for use with the ps4. Yes, a 3.5 mm mic will work fine, and you're able to mix game and voice a la the Mixamp by using the panel in Windows or iOS.


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> You'll need a Bluetooth dongle if you want it for use with the ps4. Yes, a 3.5 mm mic will work fine, and you're able to mix game and voice a la the Mixamp by using the panel in Windows or iOS.




Not every bluetooth dongle will work, only these specifically sold as "ps4 compatible" will work. There are some cheapos on ebay as well as Creative BT-W2 which is 100% confirmed to work.


----------



## Sam21

I have both X7 and Recon3d, so I guess I can use X7 for game audio and the recon3D for chat. don't need to buy that Bluetooth adapter or do I ?


----------



## Yethal

sam21 said:


> I have both X7 and Recon3d, so I guess I can use X7 for game audio and the recon3D for chat. don't need to buy that Bluetooth adapter or do I ?



I think You can just plug the mic into the Recon 3D and plug it via USB. Kinda ghetto-style but should work.


----------



## shuto77

kellte2 said:


> It connects to optical but only puts out a stereo signal from the ps4. No Dolby decoder is my understanding. Just ordered an X7 as a result.




Yes, I just saw this on their specs. Why on earth would they do this? But it can output 7.1 on PC?


----------



## Yethal

It accepts 7.1 input via USB from PC but only stereo via optical or PS4 usb. So much wasted potential.

Speaking of wasted potential, X7 is still marketed by Creative as console chat incompatible. Their own manual says that. But Creative also sells the BT-W2 transmitter that enables PS4 chat. 
You might think here: problem solved? 

Lolnope.

I emailed Creative a few days ago to tell them that they should market the X7 as chat compatible when used with the bt-w2 which would actually help. They responded by saying that they will not market either the X7 and the bt-w2 as console chat compatible (when used together) because it was not the intended design of the products to be used this way.


----------



## Mentis

well at least there's a solution for the mic.... but not for sbx headphone through line out and optical out... Creative has no solutions...


----------



## kellte2

yethal said:


> It accepts 7.1 input via USB from PC but only stereo via optical or PS4 usb. So much wasted potential.
> 
> Speaking of wasted potential, X7 is still marketed by Creative as console chat incompatible. Their own manual says that. But Creative also sells the BT-W2 transmitter that enables PS4 chat.
> You might think here: problem solved?
> ...




They did, however, sell the two items as a bundle over the weekend.


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> They did, however, sell the two items as a bundle over the weekend.



Idea for that was conceived in this very thread.


----------



## kellte2

yethal said:


> Idea for that was conceived in this very thread.




And that's why this community is the best.


----------



## lenroot77

My x7 has begun to pop while playing ps4... Ironically Just since I added my PC to the equation.

Annoying!


----------



## Sam21

I have the latest firmware and My device doesn't detect headphones when I turn the device on(I keep my headphones in) ... So the only way to switch to headphone is to unplug/plug the headphone...does anyone else have this problem ?


----------



## raband

sam21 said:


> I have the latest firmware and My device doesn't detect headphones when I turn the device on(I keep my headphones in) ... So the only way to switch to headphone is to unplug/plug the headphone...does anyone else have this problem ?


 
  
 Do you have any settings in "Direct Mode"?
  
 Does it keep state (speakers/headphones) when you switch off, or does it start up in speakers even if you shut it down with the headphones set as the output?


----------



## Sam21

raband said:


> Do you have any settings in "Direct Mode"?
> 
> Does it keep state (speakers/headphones) when you switch off, or does it start up in speakers even if you shut it down with the headphones set as the output?


 
 no, no settings in direct mode, and no matter what I do, If I keep the headphone plugged in and then turn the device off and then on, It is stuck in speaker mode, and the only way to switch to headphone mode is to unplug and plug the headphones.


----------



## Sam21

ignore


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Switching the toggle on the bottom left of the control panel does nothing?


----------



## Sam21

it doesn't switch to headphone mode when I click it, its stuck in speaker mode.


----------



## raband

How does it act when it's not plugged into the computer (work out if it's the X7 unit or the PC that's causing it)?
  
 Reinstall drivers and firmware and control panel?


----------



## Sam21

Now I realize it is stuck in speaker mode with or without headphones plugged in. Maybe it is a driver problem, I shall reinstall it and see. The firmware though is up to date and wont reinstall.


----------



## Sam21

the problem is resolved after reinstalling the driver. Before the reinstall the X7 wouldn't make that ticking sound just after I turn it on, but now it does and I keep my headphones in without any problems...Wish I knew what that ticking sound is.


----------



## Sam21

I like this device, It can drive my T50RP mk3's flawlessly. I am going to sell my other amp, X7's amp section can drive all the headphones I have.


----------



## greenpsycho

Yeah, same boat. For my purposes (and to my ear) the x7 outperformed my lyr2 by a fairly wide margin
  
 btw, which other amp did you have?


----------



## Sam21

the Lake people G109S , more power than X7 but I am not going to need it as X7 can handle all my headphones. plus, I am buying a new gaming rig, so it has to go.


----------



## taytehni

Anyone has recommendations for a cheap 144w powersupply that is tested and working with the x7?


----------



## hi2chris

I have posted an option in this exact thread for about $30, just do a search with my tag. have been using it for months now with no issue.


----------



## kellte2

.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

sam21 said:


> the problem is resolved after reinstalling the driver. Before the reinstall the X7 wouldn't make that ticking sound just after I turn it on, but now it does and I keep my headphones in without any problems...Wish I knew what that ticking sound is.


 Ticking sound is when it changes from speaker to headphone mode. It's normal.


----------



## bigbeard

Does anyone here have an idea of how well will the KEF LS50 pair with an X7?


----------



## kellte2

Edited to reflect answer to question was discovered through fooling with settings. My apologies. Loving this as a DAC and PS4 DSP. One of my favorite audio purchases ever.


----------



## Andi-C

bigbeard said:


> Does anyone here have an idea of how well will the KEF LS50 pair with an X7?



I have a pair of kef Q15 10-100w 6ohm (no match to the LS50) with the standard X7 & the results are a neutral sound. No harsh tops & the MIDs are there. Lower end could be better but that's down to the Q15 driver.


----------



## shuto77

Is anyone using the new ELAC Debut speakers from Andrew Jones, designer of Pioneer's excellent budget speakers? With the X7?


----------



## dragosto

Will i be able to get 5.1 surround trough my headphones when: ps4>optical>x7>headphones?

 It doesnt say anywhere on the creative website that the x7 encodes dolby digital live, which i thought was a format to pass trough (virtual) 5.1 via an optical cable.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Set PS4 to Optical Out and Dolby Digital. Make sure SBX is active between 66-100%. Dolby Digital LED will prove Ac3 Input


----------



## Ezera

> 7. Last night, the X7 decided to randomly go into Standby Mode mid-game. Not once, but half a dozen times over the course of an hour or two. I'm using the frigging thing and nothing has changed settings-wise in weeks, so why is Standby suddenly being initiated? I didn't even know it had a sleep mode.


 
  
 I picked up the X7 and E-MU speakers a few days ago, the firmware is up to date but I seem to be having the same issue as above posted by ant1th3s1s.  As above the X7 randomly gets put to sleep the power light dims and PC is not picking it up till I hit power. Creative support are asking me to send it back as a faulty unit, if I can avoid that it would be great.  I noticed there are a few people with this issue but not solutions as far as I've seen, any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Yethal

Disable USB power management in Windows. That should resolve the random standby


----------



## shuto77

yethal said:


> Disable USB power management in Windows. That should resolve the random standby




I'm getting this issue standby mode as well when I watch movies via my PS4. I never connect this to my computer. 

Are you saying I need to connect the X7 to the computer to access these advanced settings, which aren't available in the app? 

As always, thanks, buddy!


----------



## Yethal

shuto77 said:


> I'm getting this issue standby mode as well when I watch movies via my PS4. I never connect this to my computer.
> 
> Are you saying I need to connect the X7 to the computer to access these advanced settings, which aren't available in the app?
> 
> As always, thanks, buddy!




Random standby is usually caused by Windows power management that cuts off power to usb ports when it falsely detects that device is no longer in use. However, since Your X7 is not plugged into a pc this probably isn't the case. Although it might be a good idea to update the device's firmware.


----------



## jthom320

I'm going to be buying this device for my PS4.  

 My question for you users is if you guys have any specific headphone recommendations.  Looking to be under 500 dollars.  Under 400 in a perfect world but I would like a big step up from my current HD 598s.

 I've gone through a thousand reviews/impressions and asked the question in numerous places but I figured since you all have some experience with this it's probably a good place to ask.
  
 I'm specifically quite interested in HD 600/650, AKG 712s, and HE-400i's as kind of a wildcard.  Maybe even HD700's if I could find em under 450.
  
 The 400i's intrigue me but SBX and headphone surround would be the primary use and I'm not sure they'd give good positional sound.


----------



## conquerator2

The AKGs are better for gaming than the 400i IMO. The Philips Fidelio X2 is also great!


----------



## Sam21

Isn't X7's Bluetooth only a receiver ? if it is , how can it send chat audio to the USB Bluetooth adapter ?


----------



## Sam21

Also, does the USB dongle work with Xbox one as well ?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The X7 is a receiver, the USB dongle is a transmitter. It's taking the chat audio from the USB dongle and the X7 is receiving it...

The microphone still needs to be hooked up to the USB dongle itself, not the X7.


----------



## wadec22

mad lust envy said:


> The X7 is a receiver, the USB dongle is a transmitter. It's taking the chat audio from the USB dongle and the X7 is receiving it...
> 
> *The microphone still needs to be hooked up to the USB dongle itself, not the X7.*


 
  
 x7 on the way, as well as a bt-w2.
  
 i have a simple 3.5mm terminated open mic that i've been running into my mixamp, i can plug this into the x7 with this combo and still get all the chat functionality correct?


----------



## kellte2

wadec22 said:


> x7 on the way, as well as a bt-w2.
> 
> i have a simple 3.5mm terminated open mic that i've been running into my mixamp, i can plug this into the x7 with this combo and still get all the chat functionality correct?




Yep.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Oh, I was referring to PS4 use.


----------



## wadec22

mad lust envy said:


> Oh, I was referring to PS4 use.


 
 are you directing at me?  i was referring to ps4 as well.
  
 with ps4 i want to plug my mic into x7 and bt-w2 into ps4 and get chat mixing


----------



## kellte2

wadec22 said:


> are you directing at me?  i was referring to ps4 as well.
> 
> with ps4 i want to plug my mic into x7 and bt-w2 into ps4 and get chat mixing




And you can do this. Source: my ps4


----------



## wadec22

kellte2 said:


> And you can do this. Source: my ps4


 
 thank u sir!


----------



## arcwindz

Just read the e5 forum and creative is bringing the g5 features to e5! 
Hope it's coming to x7 soon


----------



## Fegefeuer

Don't hope, ask them directly again and again. G5 has the highly desired Line Out/Optical "headphone mode" feature. 
  
 A 399/499 product should have it as well, no?


----------



## Mentis

fegefeuer said:


> Don't hope, ask them directly again and again. G5 has the highly desired Line Out/Optical "headphone mode" feature.
> 
> A 399/499 product should have it as well, no?


 
 That's pretty much the only disappointment I have for the X7's...


----------



## conquerator2

That, plus input auto switching which sometimes does not work...
 The relay does not click and the device remains without a lock.
 Going into boot mode seems to fix it


----------



## Mentis

conquerator2 said:


> That, plus input auto switching which sometimes does not work...
> The relay does not click and the device remains without a lock.
> Going into boot mode seems to fix it


 
 I didn't experience any switching problems though...  I plugged in my headphones and it switches automatically.  It just works every time.


----------



## waaaas

Hey everybody!
  
 Maybe someone of you can help me: The usb connection between the x7 and my win 10 pc disconnects (randomly) for a few msecs. Anyone else experiencing this issue?


----------



## dragosto

Would plugging in a usb headset adapter/usb soundcard (3,5 mm mic and headphone port) into the ps4 and then the mic into the usb headset adapter/usb soundcard work just as well as the bt w2?

 Because the ps4 would be recognizing it as a USB mic. I think i saw someone mention it in another thread. But im not sure it works.


----------



## conquerator2

mentis said:


> I didn't experience any switching problems though...  I plugged in my headphones and it switches automatically.  It just works every time.




Yea,I only use the toslink in & out combo  Rarely the headphone out


----------



## Yethal

mad lust envy said:


> The X7 is a receiver, the USB dongle is a transmitter. It's taking the chat audio from the USB dongle and the X7 is receiving it...
> 
> The microphone still needs to be hooked up to the USB dongle itself, not the X7.



You are wrong MLE. Mic is also transmitted via bluetooth. Bt-w2 supports communication in both ways.


----------



## shuto77

yethal said:


> You are wrong MLE. Mic is also transmitted via bluetooth. Bt-w2 supports communication in both ways.




Inconceivable!


----------



## jincuteguy

arcwindz said:


> Just read the e5 forum and creative is bringing the g5 features to e5!
> Hope it's coming to x7 soon


 
 What g5 features they are bringing to the E5?
  
 Also, are they adding the Virtual Surround Sound Mode SBX to the Line / Optical Output?


----------



## Sam21

yethal said:


> You are wrong MLE. Mic is also transmitted via bluetooth. Bt-w2 supports communication in both ways.


 
 so this item that you mentioned earlier in the thread : 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wireless-Bluetooth-Gaming-Headset-Headphone-Receiver-Adapter-for-PS4-USB-Dongle-/231680791370?hash=item35f140534a:g:S~8AAOSwHmhV7qpZ&rmvSB=true
  
  
 is functionally the same as the creative transmitter ?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

yethal said:


> You are wrong MLE. Mic is also transmitted via bluetooth. Bt-w2 supports communication in both ways.




Again, I'm referring to needing that transmitter for PS4 use. The X7 doesn't work for mic functionality alone on PS4, last I heard.


----------



## Yethal

mad lust envy said:


> Again, I'm referring to needing that transmitter for PS4 use. The X7 doesn't work for mic functionality alone on PS4, last I heard.



The microphone does not need to be plugged into a USB dongle as the x7 transmits microphone input via bluetooth. The way Your previous post was worded implied that microphone input is not transmitted from the x7 to the bt-w2.



sam21 said:


> so this item that you mentioned earlier in the thread :
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wireless-Bluetooth-Gaming-Headset-Headphone-Receiver-Adapter-for-PS4-USB-Dongle-/231680791370?hash=item35f140534a:g:S~8AAOSwHmhV7qpZ&rmvSB=true
> 
> ...



In theory, yes. However I haven't tested them personally.


----------



## jthom320

I just need to clarify this before I order.  PS4 use.  Explain to me like I'm 5 please.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I just ordered some HD700s.  Plug them into the Creative X7 and I will get SBX surround with PS4 as well as stereo if I want it.?
  
  
 I own a Modmic.  I need to plug this into the X7.  I then need this BT W2 USB stick.  This will allow me to transmit my mic input from the X7 to my PS4?
  
 I can use my Macbook pro laptop to access the more advanced control features as well as play music from through my X7?
  
 ------
  
 I plan on buying this at a Microcenter near me I just need to be really clear on this because PS4 party chat is going to be a heavy use.  
  
 I had a mixamp but I'm returning it as I wasn't super pleased with the SQ and I'm willing to take a slight hit on positional audio for better SQ.  In a nutshell.


----------



## jincuteguy

jthom320 said:


> I just need to clarify this before I order.  PS4 use.  Explain to me like I'm 5 please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Why did you get the HD700? Should have gone with the Beyer DT 1770 Pro


----------



## jthom320

jincuteguy said:


> Why did you get the HD700? Should have gone with the Beyer DT 1770 Pro


 
  
 Eh.  I like the price of the HD700 more.  I also want an open back headphone with a large soundstage and it's current going rate of 430 dollars I couldn't find anything that beat it's mix of SQ and detail/imaging.


----------



## Yethal

jthom320 said:


> I just need to clarify this before I order.  PS4 use.  Explain to me like I'm 5 please.
> 
> I just ordered some HD700s.  Plug them into the Creative X7 and I will get SBX surround with PS4 as well as stereo if I want it.?
> 
> ...



All correct. You can also use the mobile app to control the X7.
If the bt-w2 is used as both inbound and outbound chat device then the x7 panel will allow game/chat volume balance.
You can also pair it with Your phone abd abswer phonecalls while in-game.


----------



## Aradea

Just found out this thread. Wow, with the capability of rolling op-amps.. should I buy this over other portable/desktop amp out there?


----------



## jamieuk147

How many op amps need swapping out? I only bought one but notice there is a few inside the lid. 

Whats best settings for my HD800?


----------



## dragosto

Does any bluetooth usb adapter work with connecting the ps4 to the x7 for chat ?


----------



## Yethal

dragosto said:


> Does any bluetooth usb adapter work with connecting the ps4 to the x7 for chat ?



Every adapter that promises ps4 compatibility. There is a link a few posts earlier.


----------



## jthom320

Okay so I have my X7 hooked into my ps4 and macbook everything is working.
  
 But I definitely definitely have some hissing in my headphone at about 70% volume.  Anyone run into this?  The same headphone out of anything else does not do it so I'm not sure what the issue is here.
  
 Does it with my HD700's, HD 598's and HD 518's.  Does not seem to be the headphone.


----------



## Yethal

jthom320 said:


> Okay so I have my X7 hooked into my ps4 and macbook everything is working.
> 
> But I definitely definitely have some hissing in my headphone at about 70% volume.  Anyone run into this?  The same headphone out of anything else does not do it so I'm not sure what the issue is here.
> 
> Does it with my HD700's, HD 598's and HD 518's.  Does not seem to be the headphone.



Why do You run them at 70% volume? I have my 598 at around 16 for comfortable listening.


----------



## jthom320

yethal said:


> Why do You run them at 70% volume? I have my 598 at around 16 for comfortable listening.


 

 I don't.
  
 Long story short I updated my firmware but I did not cycle the power on the device.  I was getting the left ear popping and hissing and low volume.  Complete disaster.  Turned it off for ten seconds and everything seems to have gone away.
  
 Anyway.
  
 I'm curious if anyone has any settings suggestions for getting the most out of Virtual Surround?
  
 Also.  I'm wondering if there is a way to make the device save your settings when your computer turns off.  The one issue I am having is when I'm chatting on PS4 I sound fine but as soon as my Macbook pro goes to sleep my buddy kept saying I started to sound like garbage.  I have not tested this since properly cycling the power but I'm wondering if there's a fix.


----------



## Aliv3

Hello. I hope you guys can help me . I bought x7 last week and now I have it connected on the Xbox One but I can not use the micro of my Sennheiser Game Zero Headphones for chat. Any idea how to put the micro headset working?

Thanks.


----------



## Yethal

jthom320 said:


> I'm curious if anyone has any settings suggestions for getting the most out of Virtual Surround?



Put surround on 100% bass and crystallizer off Dolby Digital dynamic range to maximum



aliv3 said:


> Hello. I hope you guys can help me . I bought x7 last week and now I have it connected on the Xbox One but I can not use the micro of my Sennheiser Game Zero Headphones for chat. Any idea how to put the micro headset working?
> 
> Thanks.



X1 is kind od a pain in the ass to set up. You'll need to plug the microphone into the controller using the chat adapter.


----------



## jincuteguy

yethal said:


> Put surround on 100% bass and crystallizer off Dolby Digital dynamic range to maximum


 
  
 Where do you set the Dolby Digital dynamic range to Maximum? Where is that option for the X7?
  
 Edited:  Nvm, I see it.  I didnt know that they have this option until now.


----------



## kellte2

jincuteguy said:


> Where do you set the Dolby Digital dynamic range to Maximum? Where is that option for the X7?
> 
> Edited:  Nvm, I see it.  I didnt know that they have this option until now.




This preset never seems to "stick" for me when I'm switching profiles in the crappy iOS app. No check mark appears after switching profiles, and I desperately wish that Creative would improve the responsiveness and stability of the iOS app. It is a real bummer for an otherwise awesome piece of kit


----------



## shuto77

jthom320 said:


> Okay so I have my X7 hooked into my ps4 and macbook everything is working.
> 
> But I definitely definitely have some hissing in my headphone at about 70% volume.  Anyone run into this?  The same headphone out of anything else does not do it so I'm not sure what the issue is here.
> 
> Does it with my HD700's, HD 598's and HD 518's.  Does not seem to be the headphone.




Have you checked the cables? The X7 handles low-impedance headphones with aplomb, so I'm assuming something else is awry. 

I ran my 16-ohm Dunu DN1000 though the X7, and never heard any hissing.


----------



## Aliv3

yethal said:


> Put surround on 100% bass and crystallizer off Dolby Digital dynamic range to maximum
> 
> X1 is kind od a pain in the ass to set up. You'll need to plug the microphone into the controller using the chat adapter.



 


sorry but I do not understand. You have to explain me better please. I have the Y adapter for the headphones and the Stereo adapter for the command. 
I have to connect the headphones to the Y adapter to connect Creative X7 correct ? Is not supposed to have a cable just to chat ?


----------



## Yethal

aliv3 said:


> yethal said:
> 
> 
> > Put surround on 100% bass and crystallizer off Dolby Digital dynamic range to maximum
> ...



Connect the headphone jack ro the x7 and microphone jack to the y adapter abd the y adapter to the controller


----------



## Aliv3

I did it but not worked. Xbox detects the microphone but the people in the party can not hear what I say. I'm pretty sure that is escape me something...
anyone have any image with the setup already mounted for me to see if I did some connection wrong ?


----------



## lenroot77

Received my Bluetooth adapter today from creative. Works great and easy setup with the ps4. It'll be nice using some of the mic options the x7 provides too. 

It appears one needs to sync the x7 and adapter each time?


----------



## jincuteguy

Anyone in here has the X7 Limited Edition? If so, would it make any diff for Headphone out? Like more power? Im not talking about speakers here, just Headphone.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I have it. The headphone out has output impedance, so it's technically better for IEMs. Power-wise, the power is similar, though the standard is just very minimally more powerful. It's basically the same in power, and the output impedance difference doesn't matter to anything but IEMs, which the standard sounds fine with anyways.

I had a standard right before the LE btw, but it broke.


----------



## Aradea

Should I get this compared to other $300 portable/desktop amp+DACs if I'm going to use it for music? I rarely play games


----------



## arcwindz

aradea said:


> Should I get this compared to other $300 portable/desktop amp+DACs if I'm going to use it for music? I rarely play games




For portable use? No
For desktop use, i think if you can get it for $300 it's pretty fair
I just ordered this thing, so i haven't got any judgment on it yet. We'll see


----------



## yumeul

Do you guys this this would work if I hook it up to the x7??
 The upgrade adapter is too expensive!!
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-24V-DC-6A-145W-Regulated-Switching-Power-Supply-/130458428959


----------



## yumeul

Do you guys think this would work if I hook it to the x7?
 The upgrade adapter is so expensive!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-24V-DC-6A-145W-Regulated-Switching-Power-Supply-/130458428959


----------



## Aradea

arcwindz said:


> For portable use? No
> For desktop use, i think if you can get it for $300 it's pretty fair
> I just ordered this thing, so i haven't got any judgment on it yet. We'll see



Let me know your thoughts


----------



## jthom320

Quick question.  There is nothing stopping me from using a 3.5 to RCA adapter and hooking up another amp to this thing right?  That would still allow me to get SBX correct?
  
 I'm just thinking about buying a tube amp for my HD700's.  Mostly for music so it's not super important but I'm wondering if it'd work here as well.
  
 Edit: Also I realize this has an RCA line out.  I'm just concerned about keeping the SBX enhancements.  This is for use with a PS4.  If it works just fine with the RCA and it's only the optical that loses the SBX stuff then cool.


----------



## jincuteguy

yumeul said:


> Do you guys think this would work if I hook it to the x7?
> The upgrade adapter is so expensive!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-24V-DC-6A-145W-Regulated-Switching-Power-Supply-/130458428959


 
 Why would u wanna use that?


----------



## Yethal

lenroot77 said:


> Received my Bluetooth adapter today from creative. Works great and easy setup with the ps4. It'll be nice using some of the mic options the x7 provides too.
> 
> It appears one needs to sync the x7 and adapter each time?




I have that adapter. It seems that the X7 does not automatically reconnect if the ps4 is put on standby instead of being powered down completely.


----------



## shuto77

yumeul said:


> Do you guys this this would work if I hook it up to the x7??
> The upgrade adapter is too expensive!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-24V-DC-6A-145W-Regulated-Switching-Power-Supply-/130458428959







jincuteguy said:


> Why would u wanna use that?




According to @earfonia's review, the extra power makes a negligible difference using headphones, but significantly improves speaker performance. 

With that said, I haven't heard of anyone using an aftermarket power supply and report it's as good as Creative's.


----------



## kellte2

yethal said:


> I have that adapter. It seems that the X7 does not automatically reconnect if the ps4 is put on standby instead of being powered down completely.




My BT-W2 connects to my ps4 automatically every time I wake my ps4 from rest mode. No problems at all. While it is expensive and probably should be included with the x7, the dongle great addition for ps4 owners.


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> My BT-W2 connects to my ps4 automatically every time I wake my ps4 from rest mode. No problems at all. While it is expensive and probably should be included with the x7, the dongle great addition for ps4 owners.



My thoughts exactly. The dongle is an integral part of the X7 to me.


----------



## Miklo

Hey guys,

 Does any external USB sound card in this price range have a better ADC than the Sound Blaster X7, spec wise?

 X7 is 123db ADC which is great, but I am curious to know.


----------



## jincuteguy

miklo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Does any external USB sound card in this price range have a better ADC than the Sound Blaster X7, spec wise?
> 
> X7 is 123db ADC which is great, but I am curious to know.


 
 Dont think there is one, only more expensive ones will have better than the X7.


----------



## Miklo

Better ADC specs? Such as which units? And within 500 dollars more than the X7, so let's say less than 1,000.
 Thanks!


----------



## Sam21

miklo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Does any external USB sound card in this price range have a better ADC than the Sound Blaster X7, spec wise?
> 
> X7 is 123db ADC which is great, but I am curious to know.


 
 X7 has the best ADC chip in the market as a sound card, there are audio interfaces which cost a few thousands and offer the same quality.


----------



## Miklo

sam21 said:


> X7 has the best ADC chip in the market as a sound card, there are audio interfaces which cost a few thousands and offer the same quality.




That's what makes it appealing to me. I have high end preamps, just looking for the best quality ADC under 1,000.

Creative told me the 123db ADC is from the RCA line in on the back. With most interfaces I'm used to connecting my preamps or compressors into an xlr input. Any idea on the best way to connect a preamp or compressor with xlr out into the x7's rca line in? In my case it will be the Avalon 737 channel strip into the ADC of the x7. Thanks!


----------



## Aradea

aradea said:


> Should I get this compared to other $300 portable/desktop amp+DACs if I'm going to use it for music? I rarely play games


 
 Any other comments? Do you guys use this more on games rather than listening to quality music? Let me know your thoughts


----------



## Yethal

aradea said:


> Any other comments? Do you guys use this more on games rather than listening to quality music? Let me know your thoughts



X7 makes the most sense if You're planning to use all of it's features. If You want to play in stereo using headphones only buy something cheaper.


----------



## jthom320

I asked earlier but it seems to have gotten lost in the mix.
  
 THis is with PS4 use through optical.
  
 Is there any way to use to the X7 as a preamp but still get SBX through the rear line out?  Or would I be limited to double amping through the headphone jack?  (in order to get SBX surround)
  
 Just further experimenting with my set up and want to try tubes.  Mostly for music anyway so it's not a huge issue but I'm wondering if the whole thing would be compatible.


----------



## shuto77

yethal said:


> My thoughts exactly. The dongle is an integral part of the X7 to me.




Do you have a diagram to get the Boompro to work with the X7 via the Bluetooth dongle on the ps4? If not, we should design one and make it a sticky. 

I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. The boompro is connected. The Bluetooth dongle is working. I plugged my X2 straight into the Dual Shock 4, and while it sounded awful, it worked. Ps4 is recognizing the headset via bluetooth. 

Do I need to use the Boompro's y-splitter in this configuration? 

Thanks again, all.


----------



## arcwindz

shuto77 said:


> Do you have a diagram to get the Boompro to work with the X7 via the Bluetooth dongle on the ps4? If not, we should design one and make it a sticky.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. The boompro is connected. The Bluetooth dongle is working. I plugged my X2 straight into the Dual Shock 4, and while it sounded awful, it worked. Ps4 is recognizing the headset via bluetooth.
> 
> ...




So, if i am not wrong, you need to use the y-splitter and insert each tip to its respective place.
From what i read you just plugged boompro directly to x7 headphone jack


----------



## Yethal

shuto77 said:


> Do you have a diagram to get the Boompro to work with the X7 via the Bluetooth dongle on the ps4? If not, we should design one and make it a sticky.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. The boompro is connected. The Bluetooth dongle is working. I plugged my X2 straight into the Dual Shock 4, and while it sounded awful, it worked. Ps4 is recognizing the headset via bluetooth.
> 
> ...


 

 The dongle is used to transmit chat audio from PS4 to the X7 (or any other bluetooth audio device). Plug the BoomPro into the X7 (both mic end and headphones end), then pair the X7 and the dongle together.
 As for the diagrams, I had that same idea a couple days ago, MLE is okay with adding them to the guide. Unfortunately the OS I currently use (Qubes OS) can do great many things but easy graphics editing is not one of them. I'll make them as soon as I figure out how to recover my broken Windows partition.


----------



## Miklo

earfonia said:


> *Line Input*
> Line input uses Burr-Brown PCM4220 ADC, supporting audio recording of up to 24-bit/192kHz in Direct mode, and up to 24-bit/96kHz in DSP mode. The same AD converter chip as the one used in high-end audio interface TASCAM UH-7000. From my observation, it seems there is a +6 dB adjustable input gain at the line input. Frankly, I didn't expect this, as I prefer to have line input that is directly goes to ADC input without additional input gain.
> 
> Standard unbalanced line input maximum input voltage is 2 Vrms. SB X7 line input can only take 2 Vrms without clipping when the input volume is set to 50%. At 100% input volume, maximum input voltage is only 1 Vrms. I guess the extra 6 dB input gain is to accommodate some low output sources. Anyway, what's important is the sound quality.


 
 OP,

 So if I already have a high output going into the Line Input, then wouldn't I set the line input to 0? I don't understand what you mean by +6db. So if I have vocals recording from a high end preamp at 45db, then going into the X7 line in, it will be raised to 51db? Then anytime the line in volume is boosted in the mixer panel, will that also raise the input DB or just the output DB? At 50% what does that mean? It's sending 50% of my 45db signal to my DAW?

 Also, do we know what the ADC specs are for the Mic In in front? Cfreative states the 123adc is for the line in on back, no specs given for the front mic line in.

 Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Sam21

miklo said:


> OP,
> 
> So if I already have a high output going into the Line Input, then wouldn't I set the line input to 0? I don't understand what you mean by +6db. So if I have vocals recording from a high end preamp at 45db, then going into the X7 line in, it will be raised to 51db? Then anytime the line in volume is boosted in the mixer panel, will that also raise the input DB or just the output DB? At 50% what does that mean? It's sending 50% of my 45db signal to my DAW?
> 
> ...


 
 the 123DB rating is for the chip itself, nor the actual SNR.


----------



## Yethal

miklo said:


> OP,
> 
> 
> So if I already have a high output going into the Line Input, then wouldn't I set the line input to 0? I don't understand what you mean by +6db. So if I have vocals recording from a high end preamp at 45db, then going into the X7 line in, it will be raised to 51db? Then anytime the line in volume is boosted in the mixer panel, will that also raise the input DB or just the output DB? At 50% what does that mean? It's sending 50% of my 45db signal to my DAW?
> ...



As far as I know the volume does not scale linearly. Amount of decibels is calculated using logarythmic quotient so it's a little more complicated than simply adding them up. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decibel


----------



## greenpsycho

Curious if anyone has had any issues recording from the line in? I just tried to do some needle drops, but it records nothing (and doesn't detect there is sound using the creative smart recorder). Also tried vinyl studio and it keeps popping up errors about initializing the device.


----------



## Yethal

greenpsycho said:


> Curious if anyone has had any issues recording from the line in? I just tried to do some needle drops, but it records nothing (and doesn't detect there is sound using the creative smart recorder). Also tried vinyl studio and it keeps popping up errors about initializing the device.



Did You use a preamp or plugged the record player straight into the X7?


----------



## greenpsycho

I use a preamp (my umc-200). Everything is working fine because I can hear the music through my headphones plugged into the x7, it just won't record anything. I'm going to fiddle with it more tonight, just curious if anyone else had any successes recording or not


----------



## earfonia

miklo said:


> OP,
> 
> So if I already have a high output going into the Line Input, then wouldn't I set the line input to 0? I don't understand what you mean by +6db. So if I have vocals recording from a high end preamp at 45db, then going into the X7 line in, it will be raised to 51db? Then anytime the line in volume is boosted in the mixer panel, will that also raise the input DB or just the output DB? At 50% what does that mean? It's sending 50% of my 45db signal to my DAW?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, if you set the gain to 100%, and feed the line Input with high level signal, clipping might occur. But you can reduce the gain of the line input in the mixer section to avoid clipping.
 At 50% you are actually sending 100% (0 dB gain) of your 45 dB signal to your DAW.
  
 The mic input on the front panel is pretty bad in quality, rather useless for other than speech communication.


----------



## alfa42

earfonia said:


> Yes, if you set the gain to 100%, and feed the line Input with high level signal, clipping might occur. But you can reduce the gain of the line input in the mixer section to avoid clipping.
> At 50% you are actually sending 100% (0 dB gain) of your 45 dB signal to your DAW.
> 
> The mic input on the front panel is pretty bad in quality, rather useless for other than speech communication.


 
  
 Oh, the mic input issue makes me kinda sad. I'm quite interested in that, what kind of problems do you have with the mic input?


----------



## earfonia

alfa42 said:


> Oh, the mic input issue makes me kinda sad. I'm quite interested in that, what kind of problems do you have with the mic input?


 
  
 I've mentioned it in my review on 1st page. Quality is not good, with high noise floor.


----------



## alfa42

earfonia said:


> I've mentioned it in my review on 1st page. Quality is not good, with high noise floor.


 
  
 Oh, sorry, I've actually read the entire review (awesome review, btw), but I thought that in the last reply it was another user and I thought that it could be something more. Silly me, lol.
  
 It's kind of frustrating that Creative has such a good unit (and considering the price tag) and just puts a line-in mic that doesn't seem to do better than most of the recent onboard solutions.


----------



## azm1

Hi, Anyone has experience whether this Soundcard works on Linux? 
  
 Thanks,
 Jakub.


----------



## azm1

It looks like it does to some degree
  
http://squirtle88.blogspot.cz/2015/06/sound-blaster-x7-on-linux-mint-15-with.html


----------



## halcyon

hi2chris said:


> Think i finally found the right power adapter
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Makerfire%C2%AE-Power-Supply-Adapter-Regulated/dp/B00NHEV4BU/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1427173382&sr=1-1&keywords=24+volt+6+amp


 

 If somebody finds a regulated linear (non-switching) PSU at 24V/6+A, please let us know. So far I've only found open case ones at $200+.
  
 As X7 LE measurments show, X7 is sensitive to PSU noise. Ideally one would buy a linear and tightly regulated PSU to improve the sound quality even more. Alternatively a very tightly controlled switching PSU for lab purposes. Either one (good quality) should eliminate one source of noise.
  
 Granted, these won't fix the other issues with the unit (SBX Pro virtualization out missing via the digital out).


----------



## Yethal

azm1 said:


> It looks like it does to some degree
> 
> http://squirtle88.blogspot.cz/2015/06/sound-blaster-x7-on-linux-mint-15-with.html


 
 ALSA running on Fedora 21 (and 23) recognized it as a 5.1 channel device and played test sounds correctly.


----------



## kellte2

OCD question for those on here: does your X7 have a little play on the 1/4" jack? I've noticed that there's a lot of "wiggle room" for my jack, especially when plugging in a set of headphones. My other headphone amps also have had a little movement associated with the 1/4" headphone connection, and I'm probably just worried about nothing. 

There's no distortion in the connection, but just curious if this is normal.


----------



## Fegefeuer

halcyon said:


> If somebody finds a regulated linear (non-switching) PSU at 24V/6+A, please let us know. So far I've only found open case ones at $200+.
> 
> As X7 LE measurments show, X7 is sensitive to PSU noise. Ideally one would buy a linear and tightly regulated PSU to improve the sound quality even more. Alternatively a very tightly controlled switching PSU for lab purposes. Either one (good quality) should eliminate one source of noise.
> 
> Granted, these won't fix the other issues with the unit (SBX Pro virtualization out missing via the digital out).


 
  
 How about the Schiit WYRD? At least for the PC you might get a benefit and remove any doubts about "dirty" USB power. Adding a good linear PSU might reveal further improvements but then we are (in total) in 300 Dollar+ territory (+X7 cost)


----------



## Miklo

What was the explanation regarding the poor RMAA results of the LE version compared to the regular edition?


----------



## halcyon

miklo said:


> What was the explanation regarding the poor RMAA results of the LE version compared to the regular edition?


 

 More powerful PSU -> more ripple -> more noise.


----------



## Miklo

halcyon said:


> More powerful PSU -> more ripple -> more noise.





Interesting. I've heard of the opposite effect from people who upgraded the power supply on their adc/dac. With the audient id22 and spl crimson they reported better output clarity, signal improvement and increased headroom when they went up to a 6amp power supply.


----------



## azm1

> ALSA running on Fedora 21 (and 23) recognized it as a 5.1 channel device and played test sounds correctly.


 
  
 Thanks for reply. Have you tried to run the Application shipped with it via wine? I wonder whether that would work. Do I understand correctly that I cant change settings remotely via. eg Android device which mean I can use its full potential without having the original software?


----------



## Yethal

azm1 said:


> Thanks for reply. Have you tried to run the Application shipped with it via wine? I wonder whether that would work. Do I understand correctly that I cant change settings remotely via. eg Android device which mean I can use its full potential without having the original software?
> 
> Thanks.


 
 I haven't tried that, my OS runs everything in virtual machines anyway so I just use a Windows one for music, the linux machine (running fedora) was able to access it though so it should be fine. The mobile app has the exact same functionality as the desktop control panel so it can be used as a substitute for the desktop one.


----------



## azm1

> I haven't tried that, my OS runs everything in virtual machines anyway so I just use a Windows one for music, the linux machine (running fedora) was able to access it though so it should be fine. The mobile app has the exact same functionality as the desktop control panel so it can be used as a substitute for the desktop one.


 
  
 That is pretty awesome. So that would mean I dont really need computer and its basically standalone 'HiFi' system. Since the computer makes a bit noise, it would be great to just use phone for both music and the setup of SoundCard in otherwise completely silent room in case of dedicated listening experience. Sounds perfect..
  
 Regarding your computer setup. What is your host then, are you using full virtualization with Hypervisor?


----------



## Yethal

azm1 said:


> That is pretty awesome. So that would mean I dont really need computer and its basically standalone 'HiFi' system. Since the computer makes a bit noise, it would be great to just use phone for both music and the setup of SoundCard in otherwise completely silent room in case of dedicated listening experience. Sounds perfect..
> 
> Regarding your computer setup. What is your host then, are you using full virtualization with Hypervisor?


 
 The OS is called Qubes, it's a bare-metal hypervisor running all user apps in tiny lightweight virtual machines based on user-specified OS (Fedora, Debian, Ubuntu, Archlinux Whonix and Windows 7 currently supported), the apps are composed on a single, unified desktop so it feels just like using a regular OS but provides strong security by isolation and flexibility of running both Linux and Windows apps side by side with native speed. You can read more about it (and potentially get hooked up) here.


----------



## azm1

> The OS is called Qubes, it's a bare-metal hypervisor running all user apps in tiny lightweight virtual machines based on user-specified OS (Fedora, Debian, Ubuntu, Archlinux Whonix and Windows 7 currently supported), the apps are composed on a single, unified desktop so it feels just like using a regular OS but provides strong security by isolation and flexibility of running both Linux and Windows apps side by side with native speed. You can read more about it (and potentially get hooked up) here.


 
  
 Wow. I consider myself quite up-to-date with tech but I havent heard of this. This is dream come true. It's open source as well. My mind is blown. I need recover and then install it.
  
 Thank you!


----------



## halcyon

miklo said:


> Interesting. I've heard of the opposite effect from people who upgraded the power supply on their adc/dac. With the audient id22 and spl crimson they reported better output clarity, signal improvement and increased headroom when they went up to a 6amp power supply.


 

 Then they know how to A) filter out PSU noise and B) utilize the extra oomph given by the more powerful PSU.
  
 X7 doesn't do power line filtering properly in stock form (standard or LE). It benefits from a tighter regulated PSU.


----------



## Yethal

azm1 said:


> Wow. I consider myself quite up-to-date with tech but I havent heard of this. This is dream come true. It's open source as well. My mind is blown. I need recover and then install it.
> 
> Thank you!


 
 No problem, hit me up if You need help with it (due to the OS architecture it's little more complicated than standard Linux/Windows setup&installation)


----------



## Evshrug

halcyon said:


> More powerful PSU -> more ripple -> more noise.




Do you know this FOR SURE based on measured results, or is the more powerful PSU just as likely the cause as it could just be Earphonia's sample LE wasn't as good as his X7? He (and Mad Lust Envy, who didn't find it to sound worse) are the only people I've heard of to have both the standard and LE versions, and only Earphonia to have both side-by-side. Sample size of one.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Distortion numbers mean very little to me. All about real world testing, and I find the LE to sound essentially just as good as the standard. My biggest issue with the X7 is the random spouts of noise/garbage that goes off for a few seconds every once in awhile. Happens a lot while I'm gaming.


----------



## Yethal

I have the power adapter upgrade for standard x7 and I can't hear a difference in noise level.


----------



## halcyon

evshrug said:


> Do you know this FOR SURE based on measured results, or is the more powerful PSU just as likely the cause as it could just be Earphonia's sample LE wasn't as good as his X7? He (and Mad Lust Envy, who didn't find it to sound worse) are the only people I've heard of to have both the standard and LE versions, and only Earphonia to have both side-by-side. Sample size of one.


 

 Don't know for sure. I'd need several X7 units (std and LE) with several PSUs of various power output / regulation tightness on a test bench to confirm or falsify this.
  
 It's a working hypothesis (testable).


----------



## razorpakk

Do the swappable op-amps affect the line out, or just the headphone out?


----------



## shuto77

mad lust envy said:


> Distortion numbers mean very little to me. All about real world testing, and I find the LE to sound essentially just as good as the standard. My biggest issue with the X7 is the random spouts of noise/garbage that goes off for a few seconds every once in awhile. Happens a lot while I'm gaming.




I had this issue while playing PS4, playing different games, and with different headphones. 

I upgraded the firmware about 2 weeks ago, and haven't heard it since. 

I have a solid surge protector, so I don't think it was a power issue.


----------



## inseconds99

Freaking X7 almost blew my TH-X00's out just now. I turned off my X7 about an hour ago to grab some food, come back and turn it on. Nothing playing on my PC and a loud high pitch noise started blasting out of my headphones. Luckily I hadn't put them on my head yet but my girlfriend heard it from the next room. I pulled out the headphones and checked the volume and it was at 100%. I never make the volume louder then 35. Also I had nothing else playing so I have no idea where the sound was coming from.
  
 I know its probably another glitch from the awful creative software but I am afraid for my headphones and my hearing. I am almost ready to sell this glitchy thing and invest in a amp/dac with optical to take the sbx from the optical out on my sound card.
  
 Anyone else with these type of issues?


----------



## bigbeard

inseconds99 said:


> Freaking X7 almost blew my TH-X00's out just now. I turned off my X7 about an hour ago to grab some food, come back and turn it on. Nothing playing on my PC and a loud high pitch noise started blasting out of my headphones. Luckily I hadn't put them on my head yet but my girlfriend heard it from the next room. I pulled out the headphones and checked the volume and it was at 100%. I never make the volume louder then 35. Also I had nothing else playing so I have no idea where the sound was coming from.
> 
> I know its probably another glitch from the awful creative software but I am afraid for my headphones and my hearing. I am almost ready to sell this glitchy thing and invest in a amp/dac with optical to take the sbx from the optical out on my sound card.
> 
> Anyone else with these type of issues?


 
 I use my x7 on my ps4, which i rarely play. The other day i decided to sit down play some video games; i turned on the x7, and when i started up my app, the headphones connected to the x7 released  the same sound you describe. If i was wearing the headphones i would have gotten auditory damage.


----------



## inseconds99

bigbeard said:


> I use my x7 on my ps4, which i rarely play. The other day i decided to sit down play some video games; i turned on the x7, and when i started up my app, the headphones connected to the x7 released  the same sound you describe. If i was wearing the headphones i would have gotten auditory damage.


 
 Unacceptable, I am going to contact Creative tomorrow. Seems to be a common issue with these X7's because of the awful software/firmware thats attached to these units. I am actually surprised that my headphones made it out unscathed thats how loud it was. And yes, if these were on my head I would have been in a hospital with total hearing loss. I already have bad tinnitus, I would have been wearing hearing aids after that sound.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

There is one really nasty noise that will always happen with the X7.

That happens when watching Blu-Rays, and it switches from PCM to Dolby Digital. A loud pop/garble noise will always hit (like say going from a movie trailer to main movie menu, to going to a movie.

Always, ALWAYS put the volume at very, very low, to keep from shattering your ear drums.


----------



## inseconds99

Just requested an RMA through the website, going to email them directly and see if they can cut me a check for what I paid for the X7. I will then use that money for a real dac/amp that won't destroy my headphones/hearing.


----------



## halcyon

inseconds99 said:


> Unacceptable, I am going to contact Creative tomorrow. Seems to be a common issue with these X7's because of the awful software/firmware thats attached to these units. I am actually surprised that my headphones made it out unscathed thats how loud it was. And yes, if these were on my head I would have been in a hospital with total hearing loss. I already have bad tinnitus, I would have been wearing hearing aids after that sound.


 
  
 As is very usual, I don't think they are going to change it or rush this ticket, unless somebody hints that they are under a threat of being sued for hearing damage.
  
 I suggest people *give feedback directly to Creative* US (they understand the legal ramifications)
  
 http://support.creative.com/contact/emailform.aspx
  
 Somebody could post this warning to the top of the thread.

*WARNING! *Sound Blaster X7 can output garbled sounds at FULL VOLUME when turning on or switching source types. This can results in *damaged hearing*. Do NOT wear headphones when turning on or switching sources on the X7. Always *adjust the volume lower before attaching your headphones *to the X7. Even if you do not wear the headphones, X7 can *damage the drivers *in your headphones, if you keep the headphones attached all the time and switch sources.


----------



## bigbeard

inseconds99 said:


> Unacceptable, I am going to contact Creative tomorrow. Seems to be a common issue with these X7's because of the awful software/firmware thats attached to these units. I am actually surprised that my headphones made it out unscathed thats how loud it was. And yes, if these were on my head I would have been in a hospital with total hearing loss. I already have bad tinnitus, I would have been wearing hearing aids after that sound.


 
  
  
 Please let me know how things go. Good luck.


----------



## conquerator2

Anytime the source switches or locks, it indeed pops. Sucks.


----------



## inseconds99

bigbeard said:


> Please let me know how things go. Good luck.


 
 I sure will. As much as I love the abilities of this X7, but this thing changes settings within the software on my PC (volume sliders, mic boost, L/R sliders). Every time I turn on my X7 I have to go to the mixer and fix some setting that got changed just from turning it off and back on. It randomly has pops and cracks, especially when listening through audio from the optical in. Also has bad pops just changing songs sometimes when using youtube or the tidal app on my PC. It now has had that loud and dangerous noise that came out of it for no reason after turning it on with nothing playing on my PC or any console connected to it. I am an IT professional and have been for 11 years, I went ahead an reformatted my SSD last month and reinstalled windows 10 and necessary drivers including the X7 ONLY (I wanted to eliminate any other outside factor). I tested to see if the pops, cracks and changing sliders issues disappeared and they did not. 
  
 All of this, because of Sound Blaster SOFTWARE/FIRMWARE, not because anything is wrong hardware wise with this X7. Normally I would lean in the other direction with my findings but these issues are far too common with everyone's X7. There is just no possible way that all of these X7's are all defective. 
  
 CREATIVE, FIX YOUR SOFTWARE!!!!!!!
  
  
 PS. I emailed creative yesterday after I RMA'd the X7 and requested my money back instead of, what is probably, a refurbished X7. I will continue to update everyone.


----------



## Yethal

inseconds99 said:


> All of this, because of Sound Blaster SOFTWARE/FIRMWARE, not because anything is wrong hardware wise with this X7. Normally I would lean in the other direction with my findings but these issues are far too common with everyone's X7. There is just no possible way that all of these X7's are all defective.
> 
> CREATIVE, FIX YOUR SOFTWARE!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
 I wonder if all of these issues also occur with the OSX version of the software. Anybody here have a Mac and can confirm?


----------



## jthom320

yethal said:


> I wonder if all of these issues also occur with the OSX version of the software. Anybody here have a Mac and can confirm?


 

 No changes through a macbook pro.
  
  
 ...Hooowwweeveerr I do get the source switching thing where it will default to 100% volume.  I did this while I had the headphones on my head as well.  Probably the loudest thing I've ever heard and I was extremely concerned.  Luckily I was using my 518's at the time and not one of my better sets of headphones.


----------



## Sam21

I just found out that Creative has added 7.1 channels input functionality for headphone surround to the E5...it would be a shame if they don't add this feature to X7...


----------



## Fegefeuer

not to mention (again) the Line Out/Optical "headphone mode" feature which both E5 and G5 share


----------



## dicky d

I to had the screeching sound on my x7 I  returned it to creative who sent me another.
 I now find it randomly disconnecting from my pc like its turning its self of but the power light stays on and some times when I turn it back on the power light flashes but the x7 dosent respond.


----------



## shuto77

I was troubleshooting my Bluetooth dongle the other night, and when I pulled it out, I heard the noise. It was brutal. This is the only weird noise I've heard since I upgraded the firmware. 

It also happened when I lost my power for a split second a few weeks back.


----------



## inyourfaceplate

Unfortunately, I ordered my X7 before reading the latter part of this thread, particularly the issues with extremely loud sounds.  My X7 arrives on Wednesday.
  
 If, by chance, it is running old firmware, should I stay with that?  Is it only the new firmware that causes this 100% volume problem?


----------



## shuto77

I'm having an interesting chat with a Creative support rep. I may post some excerpts.


----------



## Yethal

shuto77 said:


> I'm having an interesting chat with a Creative support rep. I may post some excerpts.


 
 Tell them to bring headphone virtualization to optical/line out of the X7


----------



## shuto77

Can you confirm that bringing headphone virtualization to optical/line out of the X7 is something that can be done via firmware?

  


  
  












 
 







     Unfortunately, we have no information on that.

  


  
  




 
 
     Ok, can you get one of your engineers onto the Headfi gaming thread? we have a lot of questions.

  


  
  











 
 







   
  I doubt they do such things. I would suggest you to compile your questions and email to support@customercare.creative.com and we can get answers and reply to the email. Please do include your details and your current product details too in email.


----------



## bavinck

shuto77 said:


> Can you confirm that bringing headphone virtualization to optical/line out of the X7 is something that can be done via firmware?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Tell them that companies that do such things are very successful in building a strong client base (think:iFi and Fiio).


----------



## shuto77

Yeah, I had to cut it short because I'm at work. I emailed myself the transcript and will share bits of it later. I also advised him that know we know where to find them, there will be others. lol


----------



## shuto77

If anyone else reaches out to Creative's customer service rep, I would just ask that you not "kill the messenger." My guy, Gary, was polite and very knowledgable. The engineers or marketing people are fair game, however.


----------



## solhuebner

shuto77 thank you for your effort! I really hope they can include processed out and introduce a max volume setting to avoid such accidents.


----------



## shuto77

solhuebner said:


> shuto77 thank you for your effort! I really hope they can include processed out and introduce a max volume setting to avoid such accidents.


 
  
 You know... I actually didn't bring that up. I was more grilling the rep on the feature-set, which I'm finding limiting as I progress through my audio journey.
  
 The safety concerns with the bleeps, pops, and beeps and PC/Mac-related volume issues need to be handled in a separate communication, in my opinion.
  
*So, I think we should outline the feature/functionality issues we have in one communication, then the safety/noise issues in another one. *
  
 Both sets of problems are 100% valid, but I don't want to murky the waters.


----------



## solhuebner

Splitting them up is actually a good idea. I think it is tough enough to deal with them either way and mixing it up will make it even more complicated 
  
 I am not sure about the volume limit but searching for a solution I found http://www.actualsolution.com/volume-lock/
  
 All freeware version have negative reviews or are outdated but this one has a trial version.
  
 I use a BlasterX G5 at the moment but if they will fix the issues on the X7 I maybe change as I think the G5 has a more gaming oriented sound signature and the X7 seem to have a great headphone out.


----------



## bavinck

Does the X7 take a stereo signal and process it to surround well using SBX?


----------



## Lunatics

I have been having some noise issues myself. I updated the firmware as soon as I got it thinking I was do I g the right thing. For the first couple weeks I was mainly only using it on my ps4 and small bursts on my pc. When using it on my pc I seem to get some weird static noise coming out of my headphones like white noise almost. Very faint but present enough to clearly notice it and the distortion it causes when it starts. Even when using it with my ps4 my pc is usually on and connected to it through usb but I don't seem to get the noise or at least notice it.

Prior to this happening, or at least me noticing it as much, I switched the playback device on my pc to my tv and when I was done watching my movie I switched it back to the x7. When I did I got a massive loud burst out of my headphones which thankfully were not in but it sounded like a gunshot. After that my pc would not play any audio so I restarted it and when the of turned on and went to start putting audio out of the x7 it happened again. I shut my pc down and th3 x7 and took the power cord out and let it sit and it came back a while later when I tried. The thing is I didn't really notice this noise before this happened but I was primarily using my ps4.

I'm wondering if the noises I heard could have actually damaged my headphones and that's what's causing the noise or if it has something to do with the x7 itself. In going to try and put in at least an hour or so on my ps4 tonight to see if I have the same thing happening.

It kills me because it makes trying to play a game like csgo very difficult all I end up focusing on us the static and messing with my headphones and cable to fix it than trying to play the game very distracting especially when playing a game and there is a break or pause in the audio and it should be quiet and I just heard faint static noises.

I'm going to test some gaming on my ps4 tonight to see if it happens for me there. I don't know if the Usb on a pc vs optical on ps4 is causing it too.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

bavinck said:


> Does the X7 take a stereo signal and process it to surround well using SBX?




No.

As for the random spouts of noise/garbage that last a few seconds here or there, I can confirm it's very real, and while not a big dealbreaker, it is something that needs to be addressed quickly.

The only reason why I haven't been too vocal about it is because my laptop has some questionable usb ports, and I wonder if they may be a reason. Unfortunately I don't have another computer to test it out with.

Also, I don't hear the noise when playing on PS4, so I believe the problem is something related to the X7's USB functionality. If someone can confirm.

I'm referring to the RANDOM noise, not the noise cause by switching from Dolby to PCM, etc, which also causes loud noise on the PS4, but I'm used to with Mixamps and stuff.

Switching sound type: noise I'm ok with
Random noise that last seconds: something that NEEDS to be fixed.


----------



## Sam21

bavinck said:


> Does the X7 take a stereo signal and process it to surround well using SBX?


 
 it can create surround out of stereo, but compared to when it creates surround out of 5.1 channels, it is terrible [According to reviews].


----------



## kellte2

anyone with a BT-W2 and a ps4 have any difficulty playing audio via Bluetooth from another device when the ps4 is using the bt-w2? I've noticed that I'm able to pair my iPhone with the X7 simultaneously with the BT-W2, but when I go to play audio over Bluetooth on my phone, I get no output over my headphones. If I unplug the BT-W2 from the ps4, then the iPhone audio will begin streaming via Bluetooth and everything functions properly even if I re-plug the BT-W2 back into the ps4. If I disconnect/reconnect my iPhone, then I'm once again unable to play audio so long as the BT-W2 is paired first. Any one notice this issue/able to reproduce it?


----------



## shuto77

My cheap Bluetooth dongle kept bugging out after 10 minutes. Bahhhhh!


----------



## shuto77

I'm using a $500 headphone and a $400 X7, but I decided to go cheap on the dongle.


----------



## bombadilio

enginigmatic said:


> I can't say I am dealing with 2 or 3. It sounds like a defective unit. Can't speak on Windows 10 either as I'm still on 8.1.
> 
> Have you tried updating the firmware? The last firmware release was late September.
> 
> As for 1, my sticker eventually fell off. Honestly, that design is flimsy as hell. Why they would use a sticker, instead of just building the stand bracing directly onto the back of the device, is beyond me.


 
 So I got my new X7 LE from creative via their RMA.
  
 The hissing is still there on my headphones and Bose Cinemate 130.
  
 The culprit? 
  "*Smart Volume", * when there is silence the hissing is unbearable.
  
 The other issue that still has not gone away is that sound comes from my headphones and speaker when I set the option to headphones. There does not seem to be away to fix this. 
  
 BTW I also meant to ask should I use WASAPI or ASIO with this soundcard in foobar / spotify? Or does it not make a difference?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

edit: Wrong thread.


----------



## shuto77

If I buy the Creative BT dongle, can I assume that piece of the chain is solid? 

I'm about to buy a Blue Snowball usb mic and strap it to my chair at this point.


----------



## Yethal

shuto77 said:


> If I buy the Creative BT dongle, can I assume that piece of the chain is solid?
> 
> I'm about to buy a Blue Snowball usb mic and strap it to my chair at this point.



Didn't have a problem with it aside from the fact that it costs 40$.


----------



## Evshrug

kellte2 said:


> anyone with a BT-W2 and a ps4 have any difficulty playing audio via Bluetooth from another device when the ps4 is using the bt-w2?



The X7 can only playback one Bluetooth source. I suggest plugging your iPhone into the USB host port? That way, you'll be able to hear both.




bombadilio said:


> So I got my new X7 LE from creative via their RMA.
> 
> The hissing is still there on my headphones and Bose Cinemate 130.
> 
> ...



Oh, that makes sense. Smart Volume raises the volume of quiet things to bring it closer to the volume of normal things, loud things quieter too. That said... I don't hear background hiss on mine unless I'm using sensitive IEMs (I have a standard X7). You might also be using a bad USB port on your PC.

No idea how you hear sound through both the rear speaker outputs and the front headphone jack. I have Stax headphones connected to the speaker taps and my normal headphones connected to the X7 headphone jacks, I always only hear from one or the other. Sometimes the X7 reverts to outputting to my Stax on it's own on powerup, but that's rare and hasn't happened for months (I'm also on the first firmware, purely out of laziness).

ASIO and WASAPI both exist to bypass the Windows audio stack. If you turn them on, do you prefer the sound?




shuto77 said:


> If I buy the Creative BT dongle, can I assume that piece of the chain is solid?
> 
> I'm about to buy a Blue Snowball usb mic and strap it to my chair at this point.



Well, you know "I" use a snowball, but I'd hate to strap something to my chair like that. Therefore, I'd first try the BT dongle. Can always return if it doesn't work out.


----------



## kellte2

shuto77 said:


> If I buy the Creative BT dongle, can I assume that piece of the chain is solid?
> 
> I'm about to buy a Blue Snowball usb mic and strap it to my chair at this point.




The the BT-W2 is a solid piece of kit for use with the X7 and PS4. I'd argue that it should have been included with the X7, as it offers truly seamless voice chat integration on the PS4 that doesn't exist without it. I've used it regularly and can report that I've had zero problems with drops or hiccups.


----------



## Yethal

There was an X7+BT-W2 bundle on the Creative store awhile ago but yeah, it should've come as one package from the very beginning. Funny thing is, even though both devices are compatible with each other and can be used for full PS4 compatibility they refuse to market it as such due to BT-W2 not being designed for this purpose.


----------



## shuto77

evshrug said:


> The X7 can only playback one Bluetooth source. I suggest plugging your iPhone into the USB host port? That way, you'll be able to hear both.
> Oh, that makes sense. Smart Volume raises the volume of quiet things to bring it closer to the volume of normal things, loud things quieter too. That said... I don't hear background hiss on mine unless I'm using sensitive IEMs (I have a standard X7). You might also be using a bad USB port on your PC.
> 
> No idea how you hear sound through both the rear speaker outputs and the front headphone jack. I have Stax headphones connected to the speaker taps and my normal headphones connected to the X7 headphone jacks, I always only hear from one or the other. Sometimes the X7 reverts to outputting to my Stax on it's own on powerup, but that's rare and hasn't happened for months (I'm also on the first firmware, purely out of laziness).
> ...







kellte2 said:


> The the BT-W2 is a solid piece of kit for use with the X7 and PS4. I'd argue that it should have been included with the X7, as it offers truly seamless voice chat integration on the PS4 that doesn't exist without it. I've used it regularly and can report that I've had zero problems with drops or hiccups.




Big thanks to @yethal for helping me troubleshoot the usb dongle. He had me connect it to my pc, pair with the X7 and and play audio. The pc recognized the dongle, and sent sound to it, but the X7 wouldn't play it. 

I ordered the Creative dongle and a decent lapel mic. This way, I'm not restricted to headphones with 3.5mm cables, nor am I going to strap a giant usb mic to my chair, lol. 

But, at $55 shipped, i could've gotten a decent Usb mic for that price, lol. 

The ergonomics of that solution would be... slightly compromised, however.


----------



## Yethal

shuto77 said:


> Big thanks to @yethal for helping me troubleshoot the usb dongle. He had me connect it to my pc, pair with the X7 and and play audio. The pc recognized the dongle, and sent sound to it, but the X7 wouldn't play it.
> 
> I ordered the Creative dongle and a decent lapel mic. This way, I'm not restricted to headphones with 3.5mm cables, nor am I going to strap a giant usb mic to my chair, lol.
> 
> ...




55$ USD? How the hell did You pay 15$ for shipping? Was the courier carrying it on a silver platter or something?


----------



## shuto77

$40 for the Bluetooth dongle and $15 for a decent lapel microphone. Free shipping via Prime, no tax.


----------



## Archer444

solhuebner said:


> Splitting them up is actually a good idea. I think it is tough enough to deal with them either way and mixing it up will make it even more complicated
> 
> I am not sure about the volume limit but searching for a solution I found http://www.actualsolution.com/volume-lock/
> 
> ...


 
 I've been debating between the G5 and the X7, and have been extensively reading review after review on the X7. However, the more I read reviews about the X7- especially for console gaming (PS4), the more and more I'm leaning towards sticking with my trusty Astro MixAmp (which sounds amazing in BO3 with my HD558's and Antlion ModMic). I'm not paying $400+ for sound that might be only marginally better than an $80 MixAmp for my PS4. I am still interested in the G5 though, but apparently it does not offer surround sound for consoles (another FAIL for Creative Labs). 
  
 I'm just curious how do you already have a G5 when they are only available for pre-order on their website at this time? I guess I must have missed the boat somewhere...


----------



## solhuebner

I bought mine on the European website during the early offer period when I was still thinking that the E5 has no 7.1


----------



## GrenZeiram

I posted this in gaming headphone section, so if anyone is looking to buy one of these, Massdrop.com has the standard X7 for $299 if they get 20 people to purchase them. They also have the white version with the bt-w2 dongle for $399.


grenzeiram said:


> The Soundblaster X7 is on massdrop.com for $299 if they get 20 people to commit to ordering it.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/creative-sound-blaster-x7-amp-dac-combo


----------



## inyourfaceplate

I'm having a couple problems - can you guys help?
  
 1. Sometimes the audio of my Mac apps makes it hard to hear my console's (via optical) audio.  I don't see a way to mute or lower the volume of application audio in the mixer.  Am I missing something?  I have Audio Hijack running with a simple composition: System audio goes to a Volume control and then on to the X7.  That'll work, I guess.  Feels like it should be in the mixer.
  
 2. [Edit: Fixed by power cycling the X7] I tried running the firmware updater (I'm on a Mac) just to see what version my new X7 is on, but when the updater's window appears, it just freezes until I force quit it.  Has this happened to any of you?  Is there another way to find out what firmware version I'm using?
  
 This thread has been so helpful!!!
  
 Thanks!
 John


----------



## arcwindz

Finally i got my SB X7!
Anyone got tips on volume control? I use fidelio x2 and hovers around 10%-14% that's too small of a range

So far... I am not that impressed with the sound for $500 (yes, tax+shipping adds a lot of cost to this thing)


----------



## bavinck

arcwindz said:


> Finally i got my SB X7!
> Anyone got tips on volume control? I use fidelio x2 and hovers around 10%-14% that's too small of a range
> 
> So far... I am not that impressed with the sound for $500 (yes, tax+shipping adds a lot of cost to this thing)




Is it on high gain?


----------



## Yethal

arcwindz said:


> Finally i got my SB X7!
> Anyone got tips on volume control? I use fidelio x2 and hovers around 10%-14% that's too small of a range
> 
> So far... I am not that impressed with the sound for $500 (yes, tax+shipping adds a lot of cost to this thing)


 
 High Gain helps. Try using Direct Mode too, it does sound clearer.


----------



## arcwindz

bavinck said:


> Is it on high gain?


 
 It's on the normal gain (32/300 ohm)
  
 It's just X2 is 32 ohm... if i use IEM it's even worse lol


----------



## Yethal

arcwindz said:


> It's on the normal gain (32/300 ohm)
> 
> It's just X2 is 32 ohm... if i use IEM it's even worse lol


 
 My COP are 16ohm and do actually sound better (not just louder) on High Gain.


----------



## arcwindz

yethal said:


> My COP are 16ohm and do actually sound better (not just louder) on High Gain.


 
 Might be so, but the volume control would be trully annoying if i do that. The IEM I use is xiaomi Piston 3 and the normal listening level is around 10% max, each volume adjustment is 2% so i only got a few steps, if i use high gain... haven't tried but i can imagine.


----------



## solhuebner

Maybe http://nirsoft.net/utils/volumouse.html can help as it allows finer steps of volume control?!


----------



## inseconds99

Just began using VolumeLock on my PC. This should prevent any further issue with the volume going to 100% as I limited the volume through windows to 43% as any louder then that my ears hurt with my TH-X00's. I am hoping this will solve my 100% volume issue going forward.


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

So even with the issues of the potentially headphone/IEM breaking noise and possible hearing damage that may accompany that if you have the headphones on, would you guys still say its worth it to purchase the X7? 
Would it be worth it to try and run it with a separate amp?
I really want to get one but the fact that it's having issues that could easily do a lot of damage financially and physically is really what's keeping me away from it.


----------



## Fegefeuer

with an amp the Volume issue some have (and should actually resolve via RMA and not through own "fixing") is no Problem as you will regulate the volume through your amp anyway.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Problem is you guys expect lots of volume play with some sensitive headphones. IEMs? Come on now. Yes, they work with the X7, but what else did you expect? Of course it's gonna be limited in the very low end of the volume.

The X2 is sensitive as well. Last I remember, I only really went as far as 25 on volume.

My HE-400 is considerably more thirsty, and I have the volume at around 30 on High Gain.

You must also remember that not all sources are created equal. For some, 20 may be loud, or too low. So throwing volume numbers doesn't really mean anything, since our systems are different.


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

All Right. Thanks looks like I'll be picking it up through Massdrop then.
Pairing it up with my Magni should allow all the features like XBS and what not through right?
And if not, what gain settings would you guys recommend for the K712s?


----------



## jthom320

monsieurniceguy said:


> All Right. Thanks looks like I'll be picking it up through Massdrop then.
> Pairing it up with my Magni should allow all the features like XBS and what not through right?
> And if not, what gain settings would you guys recommend for the K712s?


 

 High gain sounds much better then low with my K712s.
  
 I don't ever go past 40% and there isn't any noise or distortion until double that level.
  
 The X7 and 712's I feel actually go together quite well.
  
 Also you could double amp with your magni but you can't get SBX through the line out or optical out using headphones.  Which really really sucks.  But for 712's the X7 is plenty of amp anyway so not a huge deal specifically with those headphones.
  
 YMMV of course on all of this but I have an identical set up and I'd imagine you'll find the same results.


----------



## Mentis

jthom320 said:


> High gain sounds much better then low with my K712s.
> 
> I don't ever go past 40% and there isn't any noise or distortion until double that level.
> 
> ...


 
 Some people claim here the X7 amp holds up against a Lyr 2. So the Magni might even be a downgrade you you feed it off the X7.


----------



## jthom320

mentis said:


> Some people claim here the X7 amp holds up against a Lyr 2. So the Magni might even be a downgrade you you feed it off the X7.


 

 Yeah I mean.  I've not yet gotten my Mad Dog's which I think will probably end up being my hardest to drive headphones so I'm not sure yet how it will hold up with them but I've been impressed with the X7's internal amp.  
  
 It didn't sound that great with my HD 700s but that was probably more the 700's then the X7.  
  
 I'm getting an Asgard 2 for a listening station in my bed room.  Will be interesting to compare the two.


----------



## Mentis

jthom320 said:


> Yeah I mean.  I've not yet gotten my Mad Dog's which I think will probably end up being my hardest to drive headphones so I'm not sure yet how it will hold up with them but I've been impressed with the X7's internal amp.
> 
> It didn't sound that great with my HD 700s but that was probably more the 700's then the X7.
> 
> I'm getting an Asgard 2 for a listening station in my bed room.  Will be interesting to compare the two.


 
 Well lets just say my AP's sound very good with the X7's on high gain.  So your Mad Dogs shouldn't be a problem. (I'm using the OPA827's opamps)


----------



## jthom320

mentis said:


> Well lets just say my AP's sound very good with the X7's on high gain.  So your Mad Dogs shouldn't be a problem.


 

 That's good to know actually.  Even though the Mad Dog's are pretty low impedance I keep reading how just like the AKG's are they are much harder to drive then they look.
  
 X7 just keeps chugging along.
  
 How do you like the Alpha's with SBX?  Decent for positional?  I'm mostly getting the Mad Dog's for the bedroom where I need a closed set but I'm sure I'll get the itch to try them with the X7.


----------



## Mentis

jthom320 said:


> That's good to know actually.  Even though the Mad Dog's are pretty low impedance I keep reading how just like the AKG's are they are much harder to drive then they look.
> 
> X7 just keeps chugging along.
> 
> How do you like the Alpha's with SBX?  Decent for positional?  I'm mostly getting the Mad Dog's for the bedroom where I need a closed set but I'm sure I'll get the itch to try them with the X7.


 
 I use the AP's with SBX on.  It sounds very punchy, and very musical.  For gaming, it's decent positioning, but it could be better.  When I had my HD800's the positioning is amazing.  It might sound less engaging, less punchy, but the details and soundstage makes games and fps more fun to play.


----------



## Fegefeuer

*To ALL owners of the X7, especially the X7 LE.*
  
*I can hear the PSU buzzing* (more higher freq) when the X7 is on. The buzz doesn't affect the HP output but it affects the lineout so using the Valhalla 2 with it I hear the exact same buzz type through the headphones. The Valhalla 2 itself is ok, tested with my Iphone and blu ray player. 
 If you want to help me confirm please disconnect everything, have a quiet room. Just turn on the X7 and listen to the PSU. 
  
 thanks


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

Seriously thanks guys. 

 I doubt I'll go past 40% with them as I normally like to listen to things on the low. So I'm also assuming flipping the switch on the back to 80 (the higher impedence) as well? 
  
 Any other recommendations as to what I should do when I get it in and set it up? 
  
 Sorry guys completely new to almost all of this, but you guys have been a great help.
  
 Also thanks Mad Lust Envy for helping me out in this thread and the headphone thread earlier.


----------



## Lunatics

So I was sitting at my computer today about an hour ago, just browsing the internet no headphones on, no audio playing and my X7 was on next to me. Out of no where all of the sudden I heard an audible like, almost click or something come from the inside of it and it shut off, or at leas tthe SBX and power buttons shut off, the power button looked like it might have very faintly had a light on behind it. I pressed the power button to turn it back on and it came on again, but it made the same noise (from the unit itself, not headphones) as it did when it shut off before.
  
 I'm wondering if anyone has noticed this happening for them at all and if it's normal at all? Really hope something is not acting up with my unit.


----------



## inseconds99

lunatics said:


> So I was sitting at my computer today about an hour ago, just browsing the internet no headphones on, no audio playing and my X7 was on next to me. Out of no where all of the sudden I heard an audible like, almost click or something come from the inside of it and it shut off, or at leas tthe SBX and power buttons shut off, the power button looked like it might have very faintly had a light on behind it. I pressed the power button to turn it back on and it came on again, but it made the same noise (from the unit itself, not headphones) as it did when it shut off before.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has noticed this happening for them at all and if it's normal at all? Really hope something is not acting up with my unit.




Nothing wrong with your unit it's going into like a sleep or a power saving mode. Mine does the same thing.


----------



## Yethal

lunatics said:


> So I was sitting at my computer today about an hour ago, just browsing the internet no headphones on, no audio playing and my X7 was on next to me. Out of no where all of the sudden I heard an audible like, almost click or something come from the inside of it and it shut off, or at leas tthe SBX and power buttons shut off, the power button looked like it might have very faintly had a light on behind it. I pressed the power button to turn it back on and it came on again, but it made the same noise (from the unit itself, not headphones) as it did when it shut off before.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has noticed this happening for them at all and if it's normal at all? Really hope something is not acting up with my unit.


 
 The unit clicks everytime it switches between headphone/speaker amp, when it shuts down and when turning the firect mode on/off. Nothing unusual.


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

Just a reminder, tomorrow/today is the last day to pick up the X7 on MassDrop, and the price is now down to $299 ($399 for LE) with the Bluetooth dongle.


----------



## Archer444

monsieurniceguy said:


> Just a reminder, tomorrow/today is the last day to pick up the X7 on MassDrop, and the price is now down to $299 ($399 for LE) with the Bluetooth dongle.


 

 I just ordered mine through the MassDrop today. I didn't go with the LE/Bluetooth package as I don't plan on ever using my X7 with any external speakers so I couldn't justify the extra $$$ for it. I'll be pairing my X7 with some Sennheiser HD650's to start. Main use will be for console gaming and music. I can't wait!


----------



## Yethal

archer444 said:


> I just ordered mine through the MassDrop today. I didn't go with the LE/Bluetooth package as I don't plan on ever using my X7 with any external speakers so I couldn't justify the extra $$$ for it. I'll be pairing my X7 with some Sennheiser HD650's to start. Main use will be for console gaming and music. I can't wait!


 
 The dongle is useful if You're planning on using voice chat with the X7.


----------



## Archer444

yethal said:


> The dongle is useful if You're planning on using voice chat with the X7.


 

 Yep- just ordered one. $360 for MassDrop standard X7 ($300 + $20 shipping) + BT-W2 dongle ($40) still saved me $60 over the Limited Edition X7 from MassDrop. 
  
 However, it was definitely a tough decision to choose between ordering my X7 through MassDrop or Creative, as Creative is offering 'free' XM7 bookshelf speakers ($270 value) with the X7- but at regular price for the X7 (free shipping though). I ultimately chose MD as I don't 'need' the speakers...


----------



## lenroot77

Selling my dongle on eBay if anyone is interested.
Pm if interested.

Sold


----------



## Archer444

lenroot77 said:


> Selling my dongle on eBay if anyone is interested.
> Pm if interested.


 

 PM sent


----------



## 1llest

Is the limited edition worth it if im just gonna be using headphones with it?


----------



## inseconds99

mad lust envy said:


> Go to sound devices (the speaker icon on the taskbar).
> Right click.
> Playback Devices
> Right click on the Soundblaster X7
> ...


 
 Do you check left/right center/sub rears when setting the settings to 5.1 or you uncheck everything and hit next until finished?


----------



## Andi-C

1llest said:


> Is the limited edition worth it if im just gonna be using headphones with it?



If you read through this thread you'll find the info. Bottom line is no unless your using highly sensitive IEM.


----------



## Yethal

1llest said:


> Is the limited edition worth it if im just gonna be using headphones with it?


 
 THe High-Power Adapter that comes with the LE is helpful but it can be bought separately.


----------



## bavinck

yethal said:


> THe High-Power Adapter that comes with the LE is helpful but it can be bought separately.




What does it do for hard to drive headphones? Like planars.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The high power adapter does NOTHING, NOTHING FOR HEADPHONES. If you look at the first page, the LE actually has a very insignificant amount of LESS power than the standard X7 with the standard adapter in terms of HEADPHONE OUTPUT.


----------



## shuto77

mad lust envy said:


> The high power adapter does NOTHING, NOTHING FOR HEADPHONES. If you look at the first page, the LE actually has a very insignificant amount of LESS power than the standard X7 with the standard adapter in terms of HEADPHONE OUTPUT.


 
  
 Right. My understanding is that the LE is slightly superior for sensitive iems due to its slightly lower headphone input impedance; likewise, its extra power provides extra juice if you're powering passive speakers. These two features completely independent of one another. 
  
 Garrhhhhgggg! (I just wanted to yell too.)


----------



## Lunatics

Is there anyway to adjust the audio coming into the device for my PC? For whatever reason the audio coming in through optical from my PS4 is quite a bit lower than my PC, so I have to turn it up an extra 10%+ when using my PS4. This isn't that big of a deal, but if I have my PC on too and am doing something, or get a message or notification in an app it will be blaringly loud over my game. If I forget about it when I switch back to something on my PC and start a game it will be extremely loud. I know if you go into the mixer you can adjust and lower the incoming optical audio but I don't see anything for USB or PC. Is this just something I have to deal with?


----------



## Yethal

lunatics said:


> Is there anyway to adjust the audio coming into the device for my PC? For whatever reason the audio coming in through optical from my PS4 is quite a bit lower than my PC, so I have to turn it up an extra 10%+ when using my PS4. This isn't that big of a deal, but if I have my PC on too and am doing something, or get a message or notification in an app it will be blaringly loud over my game. If I forget about it when I switch back to something on my PC and start a game it will be extremely loud. I know if you go into the mixer you can adjust and lower the incoming optical audio but I don't see anything for USB or PC. Is this just something I have to deal with?




There is a Mixer tab in the x7 control panel and You can adjust volume of each input individually.


----------



## Lunatics

I saw this but did not see which option would be for pc or usb.


----------



## Yethal

lunatics said:


> I saw this but did not see which option would be for pc or usb.


 
 USB for PC and Optical for PS4


----------



## Lunatics

There is no option for USB, under monitoring I have Mic-in, Line In, SPDIF-In, Bluetooth, and USB Host. None of these seem to affect my PC volume except "Speakers" which controls the overall volume of the x7. SPDIF-IN is maxed, but even so it's almost half the volume of my PC.


----------



## Yethal

Now that You mentioned it, there really is no option of making inputs other then USB louder. Sorry for that.


----------



## shuto77

lunatics said:


> There is no option for USB, under monitoring I have Mic-in, Line In, SPDIF-In, Bluetooth, and USB Host. None of these seem to affect my PC volume except "Speakers" which controls the overall volume of the x7. SPDIF-IN is maxed, but even so it's almost half the volume of my PC.







yethal said:


> Now that You mentioned it, there really is no option of making inputs other then USB louder. Sorry for that.




You may be able to create different profiles in the Mixamp, and adjust the volume level there. I believe you can go into the equalizer and bump it up as much as 6db.

You just have to remember to switch profiles in the app when you switch devices. 

Worth a shot, at least.


----------



## inseconds99

This thing is popping and crackling like crazy recently when I am using the xbox app on my pc for chat and my xbox one at the same time. When I am just using one or the other seems like the cracks rarely happen, but when the device is receiving audio signals from 2 different devices at the same time it cracks/pops like crazy sometimes and other times its perfect.


----------



## shuto77

Is anyone outputting the X7 to a desktop amp with particularly good results? If so, which amp(s)? I'm looking to jump into the desktop amp game, and I don't love the unprocessed sound of the X7 for music. 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## greenpsycho

desktop amp for speakers? or headphones?  I'm assuming you mean speakers because frankly, the x7 bests quite a lot of headphone amps (probably until you get into the more expensive stuff)
  
 I'd say the x7 is at least comparable to my ifi ican, better than the my magni, better than my lyr2


----------



## bavinck

greenpsycho said:


> desktop amp for speakers? or headphones?  I'm assuming you mean speakers because frankly, the x7 bests quite a lot of headphone amps (probably until you get into the more expensive stuff)
> 
> I'd say the x7 is at least comparable to my ifi ican, better than the my magni, better than my lyr2




I'd agree with this. I think it sounds better than a lot of other desktop amps I have heard. 

Shuto77, sounds like you want something coloured?


----------



## shuto77

greenpsycho said:


> desktop amp for speakers? or headphones?  I'm assuming you mean speakers because frankly, the x7 bests quite a lot of headphone amps (probably until you get into the more expensive stuff)
> 
> I'd say the x7 is at least comparable to my ifi ican, better than the my magni, better than my lyr2


 
  


bavinck said:


> I'd agree with this. I think it sounds better than a lot of other desktop amps I have heard.
> 
> Shuto77, sounds like you want something coloured?


 
  
 I think I need to re-calibrate my brain. Over the last three months, I've turned my headphone inventory over three times. I need to get a handle on the sound signatures I like again. 
  
 Or, I've just been bitten with upgrade-itis. It's a terrible disease around here.


----------



## Lunatics

So I just started having this problem, or at least was never aware of it until I got my new mechanical keyboard and headphones, but my amp is picking up audio from my desk and playing it through my headphones. Mostly clicks or physical things. I'm not hearing myself or audios or vocals or anything, but when typing on my keyboard I hear myself back in my headphones, if I put a glass down on my desk I hear the clink in my headphones. I was eating cereal the other day at my desk while reading some stuff and I had to take my headphones off because everytime my spoon touched the glass bowl I heard a horrible clink in my ears.
  
 Any suggestions on how to solve this? I'm assuming it has to do with it sitting on my hard desk? Would putting a rubber mat under it help at all?


----------



## Yethal

lunatics said:


> So I just started having this problem, or at least was never aware of it until I got my new mechanical keyboard and headphones, but my amp is picking up audio from my desk and playing it through my headphones. Mostly clicks or physical things. I'm not hearing myself or audios or vocals or anything, but when typing on my keyboard I hear myself back in my headphones, if I put a glass down on my desk I hear the clink in my headphones. I was eating cereal the other day at my desk while reading some stuff and I had to take my headphones off because everytime my spoon touched the glass bowl I heard a horrible clink in my ears.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to solve this? I'm assuming it has to do with it sitting on my hard desk? Would putting a rubber mat under it help at all?


 
 I did not have that problem with my X7 and I also have a wooden desk. Does the issue occur if You put a towel under the X7?


----------



## Lunatics

I actually got it figured out, somehow the internal mic on the X7 itself got renabled despite me having it turned down and muted previously. Feel like an idiot but I'm glad I got it figured out because I was losing my mind and didn't know what happened.


----------



## earfonia

lunatics said:


> So I just started having this problem, or at least was never aware of it until I got my new mechanical keyboard and headphones, but my amp is picking up audio from my desk and playing it through my headphones. Mostly clicks or physical things. I'm not hearing myself or audios or vocals or anything, but when typing on my keyboard I hear myself back in my headphones, if I put a glass down on my desk I hear the clink in my headphones. I was eating cereal the other day at my desk while reading some stuff and I had to take my headphones off because everytime my spoon touched the glass bowl I heard a horrible clink in my ears.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to solve this? I'm assuming it has to do with it sitting on my hard desk? Would putting a rubber mat under it help at all?




I had similar issue before, but not with X7. It seems to be ground loop problem, you can Google it for detail. To solve it is to use USB isolator, to isolate the usb ground of the devices. I use Elfidelity AXF-101.

You can try to remove USB devices one by one to check which one is causing the problem. Try device that uses external power supply or use wall power. After you found it, you can isolate the usb connection using usb isolator.


----------



## earfonia

lunatics said:


> I actually got it figured out, somehow the internal mic on the X7 itself got renabled despite me having it turned down and muted previously. Feel like an idiot but I'm glad I got it figured out because I was losing my mind and didn't know what happened.




I see. Glad you found the fix!


----------



## Yethal

lunatics said:


> I actually got it figured out, somehow the internal mic on the X7 itself got renabled despite me having it turned down and muted previously. Feel like an idiot but I'm glad I got it figured out because I was losing my mind and didn't know what happened.


 
 Lol, and here we are recommending USB filtering and shock dampening.


----------



## Jusiz

Are somebody try sparkoslabs op amps to x7??


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

This delay from Massdrop with the X7 is killing me. I want to set it up, and start gaming with it already. 

 Kind of Off-Topic: This is my first order through Massdrop, but are they prone to having delays like this? The expected ship date was supposed to be the 5th, and now they're telling us to check for an update on the 15th.


----------



## grit45

Is there anything that could compare to this in a lower price range. I currently use my a40 mix amp. I'm willing to upgrade, but I was wondering if there was anything comparable to this but less expensive.


----------



## Yethal

grit45 said:


> Is there anything that could compare to this in a lower price range. I currently use my a40 mix amp. I'm willing to upgrade, but I was wondering if there was anything comparable to this but less expensive.


 
 Sound Blaster G5


----------



## grit45

yethal said:


> Sound Blaster G5




Thank you. Do you have this? The amazon reviews says it works great, but them fails after a few days.


----------



## lenroot77

grit45 said:


> Thank you. Do you have this? The amazon reviews says it works great, but them fails after a few days.




I've had mine since launch, used almost daily no issues. I'm guessing someone got a lemon? dont recall anyone having one fall apart here either.


----------



## shuto77

Has anyone other than @earfonia tried rolling the op-amps? Since I have so much money tied up in headphones now, I kinda want to see if switch in the op-amp can give me a slightly different sound, as I can't justify buying a dedicated headphone amp at the moment. 
  
 I know another poster was asking about this as well. 
  
 Follow-up: If anyone has any op-amps for the X7 they want to move, PM me. 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Yethal

grit45 said:


> Thank you. Do you have this? The amazon reviews says it works great, but them fails after a few days.



Try the G5 thread.


----------



## Archer444

It seems that every review I've read references the X7's use on PC; however I bought my X7 for console use only (PS4). I finally got mine in last Thursday, and I spent the whole weekend tweaking it and trying different settings. Here's my set up and take on it:
  
 Set up: PS4; X7 standard (LE is useless for me as I only use headphones); BT-W2 Dongle; Sennheiser HD558 and HD650 headsets; Antlion Modmic; and AudioQuest opti-link Forest optical cable (X7 does not come with one)
  
 I strictly game with headphones only and have used Astros for the last 3 years, plus throw in some Trittons, Turtle Beach DSS1, DSS2, and Sony Pulse Elites in the mix as well. I have always loved my Astro MixAmps (current one I use is the 2015 version) and have used several headsets with them- including the Sennheiser PC360, HD558, Audio Technica ATH-AD700 (personal favorite), M50s, and of course the Astro headsets. 
  
 My first experience with the X7 was with Destiny. It took me a while to realize that my mouth was still open in awe when I flew into the tower and heard sounds I've never heard before! I have over 2500 hours in the game with my Astros and it felt like I was playing a whole new game. The immersion factor absolutely blew my MixAmp away. I was using the default setting at the time. 
  
 Up next was setting up the mic with the BT dongle. No problems there and my friends could hear me just fine; however, hearing them is a different story. If I have the volume up for my game, I can barely hear them. Not sure what I'm missing here so any help would be appreciated. I'm sure it's a simple oversight on my part and the best way for me to handle it is to turn down the in-game volume. Unfortunately, turning down the game volume defeats the purpose of buying a $400 retail price amp... 
  
 I then decided to try the amp with BO3 (ultimate test for me)...
  
 I have to admit- it took a lot of time trying to figure out any kind of setting that would make the game sound even half-way decent. The 'First Person Shooter' setting was absolute garbage and a true disappointment for me. I heard of ton of 'echoing' from my guns and there was no depth to any of the ambient sounds (explosions sound like crumpling paper and voices sound like chipmunks). I would have been ok sacrificing ambient sound for greater positional cues- but even with this setting, positional cues where nowhere close to what my MixAmp produces. I ended up back to the 'Default' setting and created an 'Equalizer' profile for BO3. It's MUCH better, as far as balancing ambient sound and positional cues (which, again, are still not even close to my MixAmp). I'm still new to the X7 and have more settings to try... So for now, the MixAmp still reigns supreme for competitive play- IMHO. 
  
 Finally, I threw on my HD650s and kicked back with some great tunes. I'm not qualified to give a review regarding the audiophile aspects of the amp- but will just say I absolutely love listening to music with it! Obviously- the HD650's blow my HD558's out of the water for music, but I actually prefer my HD558's for gaming. I know- crazy!
  
 Overall, at this point I can honestly say I'm just glad I didn't pay full price for this thing! It's a @#$% good amp for music and immersive sounds; however, it definitely falls short for competitive play compared to the MixAmp for console gaming. I'll certainly give it some more time and return to this thread to update my review. If you're buying this for CoD (or another FPS game)- stick with the Astro MixAm and a quality set of cans! 
  

 TL;DR- SoundBlaster X7 for immersive sound and music/movies; Astro MixAmp for competitive sound and ease of game/voice mixing


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

^More or less agreed. Dolby Headphone positional cues >>>> SBX. Not even close. One could talk all day about how SBX sounds more refined and less processed, which ultimately doeant matter when Dolby Headphone can accurately pinpoint sounds much, much more easily.


----------



## Yethal

archer444 said:


> Up next was setting up the mic with the BT dongle. No problems there and my friends could hear me just fine; however, hearing them is a different story. If I have the volume up for my game, I can barely hear them. Not sure what I'm missing here so any help would be appreciated. I'm sure it's a simple oversight on my part and the best way for me to handle it is to turn down the in-game volume. Unfortunately, turning down the game volume defeats the purpose of buying a $400 retail price amp...
> I then decided to try the amp with BO3 (ultimate test for me)...
> 
> I have to admit- it took a lot of time trying to figure out any kind of setting that would make the game sound even half-way decent. The 'First Person Shooter' setting was absolute garbage and a true disappointment for me. I heard of ton of 'echoing' from my guns and there was no depth to any of the ambient sounds (explosions sound like crumpling paper and voices sound like chipmunks). I would have been ok sacrificing ambient sound for greater positional cues- but even with this setting, positional cues where nowhere close to what my MixAmp produces. I ended up back to the 'Default' setting and created an 'Equalizer' profile for BO3. It's MUCH better, as far as balancing ambient sound and positional cues (which, again, are still not even close to my MixAmp). I'm still new to the X7 and have more settings to try... So for now, the MixAmp still reigns supreme for competitive play- IMHO.


 
   
Game/chat volume can be adjusted in the Mixer tab of the Creative Control Panel. As for the VS, set the Surround to 100% in the Control Panel and turn off Bass and Crystallizer.


----------



## Jusiz

Today got sparkoslabs ss3601 opamps and they will fit! Way better sound with these.
  
  
  
 http://kuvapilvi.fi/k/yogl.jpg


----------



## Yethal

jusiz said:


> Today got sparkoslabs ss3601 opamps and they will fit! Way better sound with these.
> 
> 
> 
> http://kuvapilvi.fi/k/yogl.jpg


 

 Can you describe the difference in more detail?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I completely forgot that the X7 had that feature, lol.


----------



## Jusiz

yethal said:


> Can you describe the difference in more detail?


 
  
 I think more detailed sound. clearer highs and little bit more bass.


----------



## Archer444

yethal said:


> Game/chat volume can be adjusted in the Mixer tab of the Creative Control Panel. As for the VS, set the Surround to 100% in the Control Panel and turn off Bass and Crystallizer.


 

 Yep- that's what I'm currently using. It's 'ok'- but definitely not as good as my MixAmp. I'm a sweaty try-hard when I play FPS's and if that's as good as it gets, then I guess I'll maintain my disappointment with the X7 for competitive play. But I absolutely love it for other games! GTAV, Fallout 4, Destiny simply sound amazing with the X7, and I can't wait to throw in some PvZ:2 today. I'll stick to my MixAmp for CoD, and the X7 for everything else... 
  
 BTW, yes- I said PvZ:2 (Plants vs Zombies GW2). Plants vs Zombies Garden Warfare 1 is hands-down one of the best online shooters! The game has excellent balance between class weapons/abilities (can be as 'tactical' as you make it), hit-boxes and TTK are on-point, stunning visuals, great map design, great lobby connections, and I could go on... Besides, who could rage when you just got recked by a freaking sunflower plant? lol


----------



## MrPlastic

Interesting Op Amps I measured & decided they wouldn't fit. The tolerance of the one near the edge looked too tight you didn't have to bend anything to get them to fit?
  
 Reading the reviews at the website make them sound like the second coming. If you are primarily using the X7  for listening to music.
  
  http://sparkoslabs.com/discrete-op-amps/reviews/


----------



## grit45

archer444 said:


> Yep- that's what I'm currently using. It's 'ok'- but definitely not as good as my MixAmp. I'm a sweaty try-hard when I play FPS's and if that's as good as it gets, then I guess I'll maintain my disappointment with the X7 for competitive play. But I absolutely love it for other games! GTAV, Fallout 4, Destiny simply sound amazing with the X7, and I can't wait to throw in some PvZ:2 today. I'll stick to my MixAmp for CoD, and the X7 for everything else...
> 
> BTW, yes- I said PvZ:2 (Plants vs Zombies GW2). Plants vs Zombies Garden Warfare 1 is hands-down one of the best online shooters! The game has excellent balance between class weapons/abilities (can be as 'tactical' as you make it), hit-boxes and TTK are on-point, stunning visuals, great map design, great lobby connections, and I could go on... Besides, who could rage when you just got recked by a freaking sunflower plant? lol




This is disappointing. I'm strictly a try hard. I was saving up for this beast. What year is your mixamp?


----------



## Jusiz

mrplastic said:


> Interesting Op Amps I measured & decided they wouldn't fit. The tolerance of the one near the edge looked too tight you didn't have to bend anything to get them to fit?
> 
> Reading the reviews at the website make them sound like the second coming. If you are primarily using the X7  for listening to music.
> 
> http://sparkoslabs.com/discrete-op-amps/reviews/




No need bending! They just fit and the cover goes closed.


----------



## MrPlastic

Thanks for the reply I was reading this one review and I am curious if you removed the extenders. It doesn't sound crucial for a better sound but I think the opamp would seat better and make better contact. Definitely looking forward to getting these as now some one else figured out that they'd fit
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for recommending these. Was it hard lining up the legs?
  
  http://www.dagogo.com/eastern-electric-minimax-tube-dac-supreme-discrete-opamps-survey


----------



## Jusiz

mrplastic said:


> Thanks for the reply I was reading this one review and I am curious if you removed the extenders. It doesn't sound crucial for a better sound but I think the opamp would seat better and make better contact. Definitely looking forward to getting these as now some one else figured out that they'd fit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not hard just put it in. If you think replace NJM2114D you need ss3602 duals and i think they fit too put then cover not go place.
 i only replace those LME49710 single amps.


----------



## MrPlastic

Did you find the gain to increase like the reviewer was stating?


----------



## Archer444

grit45 said:


> This is disappointing. I'm strictly a try hard. I was saving up for this beast. What year is your mixamp?


 

 My current version is the 2015. 
  
 But there's hope- based on the recommended settings from another forum:
  
 SBX Studio- Surround 100%; Crystallizer 70%; Bass 20% (with Crystalizer and Bass being optional)
 Cinematic- set to Full
 Equalizer- set to Acoustic w/ level at 2dB
  
 I gave this set up a shot for a while last night and I have to admit it was pretty darn good. However, I opted to stick with a custom EQ (tweaked for higher bass/mids and flat treble), 100% Surround, Bass setting off, and Crystalizer at 60%. This seems to give me not only better position, but a bit more depth in terms of 'how far' the enemy is. I tried the Scout Mode but wasn't impressed at all. I think I'm getting closer to my MixAmp, and I'm pretty confident I will find a setting I will ultimately be very happy with. Also, I will say the soundstage just sounds much more 'massive' with the X7 compared to my MixAmp. Even though the positional cues are not as 'pin-point' accurate, I'm hearing sounds that I just can't get with my MixAmp. I'm definitely happy overall with the X7 as it provides such an amazing audio experience for all my games, and obviously blows the MixAmp away when listening to music. Plus, I really love being able to tweak my settings in order to create that 'custom' sound that is pleasant to me- instead of just 'turning a knob' on my MixAmp (with only 4 'pre-set' eq settings). Trust me, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## arcwindz

archer444 said:


> My current version is the 2015.
> 
> But there's hope- based on the recommended settings from another forum:
> 
> ...


 
 Oh, that's interesting, please share the setting when you are done adjusting, I'd really love to give it a try


----------



## Suopermanni

Just got this device myself and just wondering if I could use the line out to connect to an amp or the line in from another dac to use the amp?
  
 From earphonia's review, I got the impression you could do this. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Sam21

suopermanni said:


> Just got this device myself and just wondering if I could use the line out to connect to an amp or the line in from another dac to use the amp?
> 
> From earphonia's review, I got the impression you could do this. Has anyone tried this?


 
 you could use the line out to connect to an external amp...but the line in goes through the ADC...it doesn't go straight to the X7's amp section.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Noticed I've been getting that weird issue of the X7 defaulting to speaker when I turn it on, and not reading that there is a headphone connected at all. Basically, every time I turn the X7 on after a long span of it being off, I have to always disconnect and reconnect my headphones for it to register.

So if you one day don't hear any audio, always check it's not on speaker/and reattach your headphones. I almost made the mistake of raised the volume thinking it was on mute or something. Creative, things like this seriously need to be addressed. You're gonna end up killing some gear because of these weird bugs. I'm talking $1500 headphones that aren't mine.


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

My X7 is currently doing the same thing but even plugging in the headphones won't make them register. 
I have to use the control panel and manually switch it every time.


----------



## Sam21

I had the same issue , I reinstalled the driver and everything got resolved.


----------



## Blinding

Need some opinion, I'm using AKG's K7xx with the X7. I know they are a bit hard to drive but their impedance is 62 Ohm. Do you guys think I should use the high gain because of this, or will the normal gain drive them fine? Thanks


----------



## Mentis

try it if you like it keep it at high gain.


----------



## Evshrug

With the X7, I always use high gain if I can get away with it.

Archer,
Perhaps check the mixer settings... Make sure Bluetooth volume is set to full 100%, if so maybe reduce S/PDIF volume a little. I'm not sure why your BO3 sounds so thin and maybe even off-pitch (chipmunks and crumpling paper?!).

 If all else fails, put the X7 and all in-game audio settings back to defaults. That should fix the audio balance problems. My review was mostly PS4 and gaming-centric, and BO3 sounds fine to me (with AKG K612 headphones), the only chipmunks I hear are 12-year-olds playing an M-rated game.


----------



## shuto77

blinding said:


> Need some opinion, I'm using AKG's K7xx with the X7. I know they are a bit hard to drive but their impedance is 62 Ohm. Do you guys think I should use the high gain because of this, or will the normal gain drive them fine? Thanks


 
 I agree with the others; go with the high gain. K7XX will probably be at about 25-30% on high gain. 
  
 The only time I would use low gain is if I were using low-imepedance iems.


----------



## Archer444

evshrug said:


> With the X7, I always use high gain if I can get away with it.
> 
> Archer,
> Perhaps check the mixer settings... *Make sure Bluetooth volume is set to full 100%*, if so maybe reduce S/PDIF volume a little. I'm not sure why your BO3 sounds so thin and maybe even off-pitch (chipmunks and crumpling paper?!).
> ...


 

 Yep- that was my issue and changing the BT volume corrected it. Not sure why I didn't try that in the first place. lol
  
 BO3 had a horrible sound with the FPS setting (crumpled paper/chipmunks/12yr olds- LOL)- at least for me. The sound is MUCH better with my current settings (described earlier).


----------



## Evshrug

Glad that's fixed!
Still not sure about the source of your rodent problem (lol), did you try telling the X7 to reset defaults (and after, re-check the Dolby dynamic range and Bluetooth mixer setting)?
Since you recorded your custom settings, you've got nothing to lose by resetting all settings back to default.


----------



## Archer444

evshrug said:


> Glad that's fixed!
> Still not sure about the source of your rodent problem (lol), did you try telling the X7 to reset defaults (and after, re-check the Dolby dynamic range and Bluetooth mixer setting)?
> Since you recorded your custom settings, you've got nothing to lose by resetting all settings back to default.


 

 Going to give this a shot tonight. The more I use my X7 the more I love it!


----------



## Yethal

New X7 firmware is available for download. You can get it from here.


----------



## DigitalRonyn

Thanks Yethal! I was actually just coming over here to update to everyone it was available.
  
 We'll have a driver revision and UI revision coming here soon as well with a few updates and additions.

 I'll post once those go live as well.


----------



## Yethal

digitalronyn said:


> Thanks Yethal! I was actually just coming over here to update to everyone it was available.
> 
> We'll have a driver revision and UI revision coming here soon as well with a few updates and additions.
> 
> I'll post once those go live as well.


 

 Thanks for the update, we all really appreciate it.


----------



## Sam21

wonderful.


----------



## Yethal

Got an idea for a slightly cleaner X1 setup.
 Creative has recently released the iRoar Mic which is a microphone (duh) that can connect to the X7 (or the Roar series of speakers) via Bluetooth to create a Public Adress system. The kicker is that the unit besides the microphone and bluetooth transmitter also has a microphone and line input. So not only do we have wireless microphone for the X7, we can also use the line input to pipe the chat audio from the Xbox One controller to the X7 via Bluetooth. And all of that for a modest price of 80 Euro. Really Creative? Really?


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

Has the firmware update fixed the noise issue?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

yethal said:


> New X7 firmware is available for download. You can get it from here.



That link sent me to the JAM page at first. I dunno.

Works now.

Still has the same problem of it defaulting to speaker upon turning on, so not sure what I upgraded for.


----------



## Yethal

mad lust envy said:


> That link sent me to the JAM page at first. I dunno.
> 
> Works now.
> 
> Still has the same problem of it defaulting to speaker upon turning on, so not sure what I upgraded for.


 

 I bypassed that problem by never turning off my X7.
  
 No idea about the link though.
  


digitalronyn said:


> Thanks Yethal! I was actually just coming over here to update to everyone it was available.
> 
> We'll have a driver revision and UI revision coming here soon as well with a few updates and additions.
> 
> I'll post once those go live as well.


 
 Been wanting to ask this for a while. Could You guys please add the ability to route the line-in input directly to the amp (bypassing the adc/dac stage)? I wanted to plug a phono preamp to the X7 and use it for vinyl playback.


----------



## bombadilio

Hey guys, has anyone been able to figure out how to setup this unit with a 5.1 soundbar? I cannot for the life of me get it to work and its driving me insane. It only keeps sound at 2.1 channels and not the 5.1 which I desire.
  
*In short the System profile is:*
*1.  *5.1 Bose Soundtouch 130(used to be Cinemate 130) It is a 5.1 Soundbar with an attached subwoofer. It works with DTS and Dolby Digital(Digital/live).
https://www.bose.com/en_us/products/speakers/home_theater/soundtouch-130-home-theater-system.html
  
*2. *Computer (Asus Rampage V Extreme / 5930k/ Tri SLI Titan X /32GB Ram / Win 10 64 bit & Win 7 64Bit / 6TB Raid 0 850 Pro / 950 Pro, NAs Synology drives
*3. *Creative X7 Limited Edition
*4. *Samsung JS9000 55" 4k SUHD Curved TV 
 My problem is that I cannot get the X7 to utilize the 5.1 sound on my speaker. The soundtouch only has HDMI & Optical as a 5.1 source on it(see website link above with a photo of the backpanel.  
  
*So far I have done the following to confirm the speaker is not the problem:*
*1. *Sound Via optical and HDMI from the TV to the Bose receiver box both show Dolby Digital 5.1 in all confirmation tests on Bose receiver.
*2. *When I connect an optical cable from the Bose Soundtouch to the X7 Limited Edition, the X7 lights up Dolby Digital but it is not passing through the 5.1 channel. Hence when I use the X7 control panel Speaker test the rear left and right sound exactly the same as the front right / left
*3. *When I connect an optical cable from X7 to the TV to pass through the sound to the Bose Soundtouch the X7 Lights up Dolby Digital but it does not pass the signal to the receiver (_same as 2)_
  
 So my question, why in the world did I spend so much moneyfor this X7 it is not even possible to utilize the 5.1 sound? I really want to keep this and make it work as I love how it simulates sound with the Soundblaster control but nothing has worked. Is it just a glorified amp for my AKG speakers? Please help!
  
*Other troubleshooting steps:*
*1. *I have noticed that in windows the volume control does not work to lower and raise the volume. In the sound control settings there is an SPDIF OUT option. When I enable this I can control the volume but it negates the Sound Blaster Control. Due to this its hard to decipher if 5.1 sound is being utilized.
*2. *I have bypassed the unit entirely and have connected optical cable from my computer mainboard to the Bose and 5.1 sound is able to be processed from my Asus Rampage V Extreme
*3. *Open to any other options.


----------



## Yethal

bombadilio said:


> Hey guys, has anyone been able to figure out how to setup this unit with a 5.1 soundbar? I cannot for the life of me get it to work and its driving me insane. It only keeps sound at 2.1 channels and not the 5.1 which I desire.
> 
> *In short the System profile is:*
> *1.  *5.1 Bose Soundtouch 130(used to be Cinemate 130) It is a 5.1 Soundbar with an attached subwoofer. It works with DTS and Dolby Digital(Digital/live).
> ...


 
 Digital output on the X7 operates as a USB>S/PDIF converter (stereo) or as a passthrough. It does not operate as an LPCM to Dolby Digital converter. Why would You buy it to use it with a soundbar is beyond me though.


----------



## bombadilio

yethal said:


> Digital output on the X7 operates as a USB>S/PDIF converter (stereo) or as a passthrough. It does not operate as an LPCM to Dolby Digital converter. Why would You buy it to use it with a soundbar is beyond me though.


 
 I purchased so I could have a killer soundcard, that would handle my AKG / new Denon Headphones, new soundbar, and be able to utilize a great soundcard within Windows 10, Windows 7 for gaming, etc.
  
 I did my research, emailed Creative, checked forums and all signs read (even the review on the frontpage) that it would be able to send 5.1 sound to my speakers. I am not the only one who thought it would work since their are countless threads in the Creative forums of people like me who thought they would be able to:
*A. *Get an AMAZING sound card 
*B. *Utilize 5.1 sound on their speakers
*C. *Save space in their rig when we had 4 Titan X GPU's, etc.
  
 So yes, I purchased it feeling it would satisfy all of these things. There is literally 0 reason as to why it should not work, my Asus Rampage V Extreme motherboard is able to send Dolby Digital and DTS to the Soundtouch 130 with 0 problems. Why in the world would creative not be able to do this. 
  
 A good solution would be if I could capture the realtek sound driver on the motherboard and send the optical cable to the X7 then the other optical cable to the soundbar. But this is wishful thinking and defeats the purpose.
  
 Is there anything I can do other than resell this sound card? I moved from Quad SLI Titan-X's now to just 2 980ti's + USB 3.1 insert card, I could technically fit another soundcard into the machine. 
  
 Is there anything I can do to salvage this? Or is it just good for my headphones late at night?
  
 I am really trying hard to find a way I can use this still. For now I will just send an optical cable from the PC to the soundbar for gaming and movies, and an HDMI cable from the TV to the Bose for netflix, plex, etc.
  
 I would really like to find a way to utilize this soundcard. Even Spotify wont utilize SBX effects via optical, its just weird, or maybe I just dont get it and could use some help.
  
*EDIT:*
 Let me know if this scenario would work. I buy an optical to analog converter: 
 http://www.amazon.com/Panlong-Audio-Digital-Decoder-Converter/dp/B00AMC2J1Y 
 Optical goes Bose Cinemate and then I attach it to the X7 LE via analog cables. Would this fix the 5.1 problem?
 So in this case I would need an Encoder right? Any solutions we can come up with?


----------



## trappedintime

Zero chance an ADC is going to pass through 5.1 lol


----------



## Yethal

@bombadilio - or just get rid of the soundbar and buy some actual speakers.


----------



## arcwindz

bombadilio said:


> I purchased so I could have a killer soundcard, that would handle my AKG / new Denon Headphones, new soundbar, and be able to utilize a great soundcard within Windows 10, Windows 7 for gaming, etc.
> 
> I did my research, emailed Creative, checked forums and all signs read (even the review on the frontpage) that it would be able to send 5.1 sound to my speakers. I am not the only one who thought it would work since their are countless threads in the Creative forums of people like me who thought they would be able to:
> *A. *Get an AMAZING sound card
> ...




Your post is so long and definitely not simple lol, i hope i get this right.

So you want to use your soundbar with your pc and tv.
When you realize you need a receiver you opt for x7, right?
I think it should go like
Computer--> usb--> x7--> optical out--> soundbar
While connecting the tv to the soundbar via hdmi.
i don't think you can utilize headphone from x7 if you are using soundbar as the tv output, unless you can change the audio out from hdmi to optical which connect to the x7 (if the tv has one)

I don't know what to say about this, but i think the bose is not designed to be used in conjuction with other dac/amp


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

yethal said:


> @bombadilio
> - or just get rid of the soundbar and buy some actual speakers.




Stop hating on soundbars. 

I use my lowly Pioneer - Andrew Jones soundbar and it's wireless sub more than I use any of my headphones.

People always say get speakers, but (prior to owning the X7), I didn't have a receiver to feed them a signal/power them. Soundbars are very convenient as they have everything you need. Just attach to the TV, and you're good. That is, unless you have a Soundbar with satellite speakers, which then you'll want a way to feed it true 5.1/7.1. My Pioneer one is just stereo.


----------



## Yethal

Can't help it. Soundbards are the Siamese twins of speakers. I'll try to keep an open mind though.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Soundbars are more like speakers + personal dac/amp + subwoofer all in one (the ones that come packed with a sub). It's convenient as all hell for a good price (usually).


----------



## Evshrug

Yeah, I would suggest Bombadilio just try to connect the Soundbar to the curved TV.
So that's HDMI from graphics card ->TV -> optical out-> Soundbar.

Trying to pass encoded 5.1 (Dolby or DTS) through the X7 is a bit beyond my use case or experience, so I would look for a simpler workaround like above.

Mad,
If you like soundbars so much, maybe you should ask Creative if you could review the sound carrier! LOL!


----------



## Sedare38

Hi,
  
 I have a quick question regarding the X7. Do I have to plug it in to a source via USB, or could I plug it into something stand alone like a turn table with a pre-amp using the lines in/outs? I figure it could be a decent solution seeing as most controls are on the unit itself and the app. I've been looking at http://uturnaudio.com/turntables/ as a starter and if i could save on additional audio equipment, that would rock.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Yethal

sedare38 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a quick question regarding the X7. Do I have to plug it in to a source via USB, or could I plug it into something stand alone like a turn table with a pre-amp using the lines in/outs? I figure it could be a decent solution seeing as most controls are on the unit itself and the app. I've been looking at http://uturnaudio.com/turntables/ as a starter and if i could save on additional audio equipment, that would rock.
> 
> Thanks


 

 Do *not *use the X7 with a turntable unless Yo're planning on digitizing Your vinyls. The Line-in is not connected directly to the amp. It first goes through an analog-to-digital converter, then a digital-to-analog converter and then to the amp so it kinda defeats the purpose of listening to vinyl since You'll still be listening to digital music. Why Creative built it like that will remain a mystery forever.


----------



## bombadilio

*EDIT: *I tried Yethals suggestion of sending video and audio from my PC/TitanX --> Receiver via Hdmi 2.0 ---> Receiver ---> TV 
 Problem is the receiver is restricted to 30 FPS. I will lower my resolution and test it out though just in case it can be a solution.
  

 First, I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for your help! going to streamline everyones responses to make sure I got this right.
  
 I have it setup right now as follows:
 Computer USB ---> X7 ---> Optical Out on X7 LE --->Bose 130 (Prior setup PC USB ---> X7 Optical output ---> Bose  & Input on X7 Optical In from TV(now TV does HDMI to BOse
  
 - Samsung 4k TV has HDMI in PCoutput1 port transmitting video to TitanX  HDMI 2.0 IN | Samsung 4k TV has in HDMI 4 (ARC) OUTPUT transmitting Audio to Bose in TV input of Bose
      - PC has USB to X7 LE
            - Optical Out X7 LE -----> Optical Input Bose Soundtouch 130 


arcwindz said:


> I think it should go like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*I tried to be concise *....  I really appreciate you taking the time!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Your proposed setup is the same (_see above)._
 Should the Dolby Digital light up on the X7 though? Nothing lights up, when I loaded on Win10 x64 a TV Ep from Gotham in 5.1 Dolby Digital. *BUT..... * the Bose read Dolby Digital 5.1. Game wise nothing showed.
     Headphone wise, I can play music on the soundbar and hear music in my headphones at the same time with the X7. I just want to get 5.1 sound, then I can figure the rest. 
 Should I set it up differently? Would love to find a work around. Since I should still be able to get 5.1 thats what I can't get.
  
 Quote:


yethal said:


> @bombadilio - or just get rid of the soundbar and buy some actual speakers.


 
 Ha! I would but my setup is not conducive to one + def its better than my Z623, and in a small apartment large bookshelf speakers are not easy.  Best option w/ a 3k TV @ $1,500 was this soundbar. I use the SUHD curved 55" for movies, games, work, etc. It moves in 360degrees (up down left right in/out 26.5"  so one time it will face a couch for some chill time, another time the other direction facing a chair. It also sounds amazing.



mad lust envy said:


> Stop hating on soundbars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 








, I do have 2 Z623 speakers, but I am not sure how I would attach them with this setup, I could put them as rears but I doubt that would work well. I really love this soundbar and want to be able to use the Creative SBX options in games on top of the 5.1 immersion. I spent over 18 hrs this week trying: 5.1 sound with the Creative only to default to my onboard sound. Then when I just got 5.1 to show up in Win 7 it wont in Win 10. Now that it does, it won't kick on everytime. Then when it does show 5.1 on the Bose receiver, there is no dolby light on the X7
  
  


evshrug said:


> Yeah, I would suggest Bombadilio just try to connect the Soundbar to the curved TV.
> So that's HDMI from graphics card ->TV -> optical out-> Soundbar.
> 
> Trying to pass encoded 5.1 (Dolby or DTS) through the X7 is a bit beyond my use case or experience, so I would look for a simpler workaround like above.
> ...


 
 Ok, I "*think" *understand,
 But how would it transmit sound w/ the X7? I think you are saying that having the TitanX taking in the Sound/Video. Then the X7 acts as the soundcard for it? Or is this eliminating the sound card? Will test this now though
  
*MadLust/EVshrun: * I did not even know about this soniccarrier, do you think it would beat the Bose Soundtouch? If so I would totally be willing to use it since my Bose costs $1,500 for a few hundred more to have a Real all in one intgrated solution would be amazing.


----------



## trappedintime

yethal said:


> Do *not *use the X7 with a turntable unless Yo're planning on digitizing Your vinyls. The Line-in is not connected directly to the amp. It first goes through an analog-to-digital converter, then a digital-to-analog converter and then to the amp so it kinda defeats the purpose of listening to vinyl since You'll still be listening to digital music. Why Creative built it like that will remain a mystery forever.


 

 That's why I'm selling my X7. I listen to too much vinyl to use the X7 as my preamp/source manager. I think the reason they did this was to be able to "mix" from every source, rather than just not allowing it for the line input. Really blows though.


----------



## Yethal

I wish it's a firmware issue and not a hardware one since I really don't want to buy a separate audio stuff just for the turntable.


----------



## holyxiaoxin

Hi,
  
 I just got myself a pair of X7 and emu XM7. Before this, I'm using a klipsch promedia 2.1. I found out that I could use it as the subwoofer for this setup. I'm wondering if using the PM2.1 as a subwoofer, would be spoiling it? Or should I just get a Pioneer SW-8MK2 subwoofer? Thanks.


----------



## bombadilio

bombadilio said:


> Ha! I would but my setup is not conducive to one + def its better than my Z623, and in a small apartment large bookshelf speakers are not easy.  Best option w/ a 3k TV @ $1,500 was this soundbar. I use the SUHD curved 55" for movies, games, work, etc. It moves in 360degrees (up down left right in/out 26.5"  so one time it will face a couch for some chill time, another time the other direction facing a chair. It also sounds amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I tried to have HDMI from the computer go to the receiver and from the receiver (bose) to the tv, but the Bose Soundtouch 130 only does 30FPS and my Titans only have 1 HDMI 2.0 port so I need to run a direct connect. 
  
 One thought in Windows it reads Default communication device and Default device. Would running the audio be possible via hdmi and this way I can still utilize the X7 in some capacity? what other solutions do I have.


----------



## Yethal

bombadilio said:


> I tried to have HDMI from the computer go to the receiver and from the receiver (bose) to the tv, but the Bose Soundtouch 130 only does 30FPS and my Titans only have 1 HDMI 2.0 port so I need to run a direct connect.
> 
> One thought in Windows it reads Default communication device and Default device. Would running the audio be possible via hdmi and this way I can still utilize the X7 in some capacity? what other solutions do I have.


 

 Do Your cards have a DVI output? DVI controller on most video cards is actually the same as HDMI controller so You should be able to output sound via DVI vith a DVI-HDMi cable. I know my card can do that and DVI adapters are like 3$ so it's worth a shot.


----------



## BetaWolf

Any reason to upgrade to the Limited if I'm not using IEMs? I'm planning to get this for Dolby 5.1 over headphone, if it does that through SP/DIF.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

yethal said:


> Do Your cards have a DVI output? DVI controller on most video cards is actually the same as HDMI controller so You should be able to output sound via DVI vith a DVI-HDMi cable. I know my card can do that and DVI adapters are like 3$ so it's worth a shot.




I had to buy an HDMi to Displayport adapter, since the HDMI out on my laptop just stopped working altogether. So if he has a Displayport, that works too.


----------



## Yethal

Derp, I forgot that DisplayPort outputs sound too. Yeah, that would work too.


----------



## Lunatics

I saw a couple pages back there was a firmware update, any news on if this fixes the random static issues that will happen while gaming and get worse until it stops and disappears and comes back a while later.


----------



## Andi-C

betawolf said:


> Any reason to upgrade to the Limited if I'm not using IEMs? I'm planning to get this for Dolby 5.1 over headphone, if it does that through SP/DIF.



No reason to upgrade, stick with the Black standard one.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Soooo.... turned on my X7, unplugged and plugged it back in, and set my PC volume to 2. 2 out of 100. Aas well as Winamp software control at 5% Played a song, and it rightly almost blew out my eardrums and drivers.

What is up with this damn thing, Creative? I'm sick of these issues. IN NO WAY SHAPE OR FORM SHOULD PC VOLUME AT 2 BE EAR SHATTERING. This should be basically inaudible.

I'm fed up with this, seriously. I'm seriously considering going back to a Mixamp and a Magni 2+Modi 2 or something. This sort of thing is unnacceptable.

Now I'm gonna have to uninstall the damn drivers and try again.


----------



## Yethal

Never happened to me with either headphones or speakers.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

This is the first time this has ever happened. But it just adds to the minor niggles that keep popping up with this thing. I have owned various dac/amps, and this is the only one to give me an issue on a semi-frequent basis.


----------



## Fegefeuer

mad lust envy said:


> This is the first time this has ever happened. But it just adds to the minor niggles that keep popping up with this thing. I have owned various dac/amps, and this is the only one to give me an issue on a semi-frequent basis.




Same. That's why I sold mine. Need to update my sig.
Using the Philips DHP device from now on for consoles. Walt till this thing gets pimped.


----------



## Yethal

digitalronyn said:


> Thanks Yethal! I was actually just coming over here to update to everyone it was available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Do we have an ETA on that?


----------



## Evshrug

bombadilio said:


> Ok, I "*think" *understand,
> But how would it transmit sound w/ the X7? I think you are saying that having the TitanX taking in the Sound/Video. Then the X7 acts as the soundcard for it? Or is this eliminating the sound card? Will test this now though
> 
> *MadLust/EVshrun: * I did not even know about this soniccarrier, do you think it would beat the Bose Soundtouch? If so I would totally be willing to use it since my Bose costs $1,500 for a few hundred more to have a Real all in one intgrated solution would be amazing.




Sorry for taking so long to reply!

I think you understood what I said... basically you would use Windows output settings to switch between the HDMI & TV (when you want to use the soundbar) and the X7 (for headphones).

The Creative Sound Carrier is a bit beyond my budget (I'm trying not to spend before my wedding!) and is sort of an unknown for me... but if it's actually priced close to the Bose you have now (and you could get your money back from the Bose), then yeah you would gain the Creative processing features and expand your "5.1" based Bose to the "Dolby ATMOS" based surround on the Sound Carrier. I don't know if the sound carrier has a headphone jack... but it sounds like you aren't too worried about that. If it does have a headphone jack, the processing is likely to be amazing. What is ATMOS, 11.2.1 surround? It's got fronts, center(s?), sides, rears, and drivers angled up to bounce off the ceiling and give you height cues.

If you get the Sound Carrier, I'd be quite curious of your impressions!


----------



## xxlbeerz

Sorry if it was answered previously in this thread, but does this unit allow you to connect both headphones and line out at the same time?  I currently have a X-Fi Titanium HD and to use the line out on it, you have to disconnect the headphone jack (or use splitters on the line out to a headphone amp).
  
 Also, is this an upgrade to the X-Fi Titanium HD?  Or would it just be wasting money?


----------



## Yethal

xxlbeerz said:


> Sorry if it was answered previously in this thread, but does this unit allow you to connect both headphones and line out at the same time?  I currently have a X-Fi Titanium HD and to use the line out on it, you have to disconnect the headphone jack (or use splitters on the line out to a headphone amp).
> 
> Also, is this an upgrade to the X-Fi Titanium HD?  Or would it just be wasting money?



Yup, You can have both at the same time.


----------



## xxlbeerz

yethal said:


> Yup, You can have both at the same time.


 
  
  
 I just bought one and not finding this is the case.  If I want to use the Line-Out to my powered monitors, I must unplug the headphones.  Is there some other way to do it?


----------



## dgferret

As expensive as this thing is, why not just get a full sized, 7.1/ 5.1/ 4k UHD/ HDMI 2.0 receiver  such as a Pioneer VSX-830-K? These MSRP of this is the same as the x7, but it can be found for way less on sale/ online. I realize that due to size constraints this may not be for everyone, but wouldn't this offer tons more features and performance?


----------



## arcwindz

dgferret said:


> As expensive as this thing is, why not just get a full sized, 7.1/ 5.1/ 4k UHD/ HDMI 2.0 receiver  such as a Pioneer VSX-830-K? These MSRP of this is the same as the x7, but it can be found for way less on sale/ online. I realize that due to size constraints this may not be for everyone, but wouldn't this offer tons more features and performance?




You just answered yourself, the size lol

Yeah a receiver would be nice, but then again i mainly use this on desktop with headphones while using sbx for gaming, receiver is not geared toward that.


----------



## dgferret

I'm wondering if, given that the full-sized receiver is more geared towards 7.1/5.1 home theater set-ups, if the sound quality from the headphones would be as good as the x7 or even a MixAmp Pro? I really want good surround sound for fps shooters, mainly BOP3 atm. Right now i'm using a Sony Gold wireless, not the best solution by any means but not terrible, either.


----------



## xxlbeerz

dgferret said:


> As expensive as this thing is, why not just get a full sized, 7.1/ 5.1/ 4k UHD/ HDMI 2.0 receiver  such as a Pioneer VSX-830-K? These MSRP of this is the same as the x7, but it can be found for way less on sale/ online. I realize that due to size constraints this may not be for everyone, but wouldn't this offer tons more features and performance?


 
  
  
 The reason I stick with this type of device is for CMSS-3D or SBX for gaming.  If I just liked music and movies, I would get a normal DAC or receiver.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Some older Denon, Harman-Kardon receivers use Dolby headphone, though you're at the mercy of their likely to be super high output impedance. Receivers may work best for planars and medium to high impedance headphones. Other headphones will sound bloomy, and warmer which may help some, ruin others. Speaking from experience.


----------



## dgferret

mad lust envy said:


> Some older Denon, Harman-Kardon receivers use Dolby headphone, though you're at the mercy of their likely to be super high output impedance. Receivers may work best for planars and medium to high impedance headphones. Other headphones will sound bloomy, and warmer which may help some, ruin others. Speaking from experience.


 

 Ahhh, that answers some of my questions right there. I have an older Yamaha (pre-HDMI) reciever that sounds great for anything but games on headphones, but your description of "bloomy" exactly fits with what my problems with it are. The lows are all over the place and simply overtake everything else, and they kind of "hang around" for a bit, ie every explosion fills the entire soundstage and masks everything else. Even my newer Denon 3808CI (I think, it is a somewhat dated piece) performs similarly but with somewhat more accuracy. There is just not enough accuracy to even begin to worry about hearing the direction of footsteps with either receiver to even distinguish if DD5.1 is even working or not.
  
 I just want something that works, and sounds good, with adequate power. I have a pair of Sennheiser 598's, Grado Labs SR-80's, and a set of Hyper X Cloud 2's. I may pull the trigger and get the x7, I really like most of what it offers.
  
 My main problem with it is that in my gaming room I have an X-Box One, PS4, and gaming PC all connected to my 4k Vizio TV. I would love to just hook them all up to one receiver and be able to switch between them at the press of a button. With the x7 I will have to plug and unplug an optical cable between the Xbone and the PS4, not exactly an ideal situation.
  
 Thanks very much for your help on this!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

By an optical switcher. They sell powered ones with remotes for $30 or so that work wonders. Do not get the manual ones with a knob. Something like this will work great: (many different brands, they look similar)

http://www.amazon.com/ViewHD-TOSLINK-Digital-Switcher-VHD-TS3X1/dp/B00G188Z7A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1458710528&sr=8-1&keywords=optical+switcher


----------



## dgferret

mad lust envy said:


> By an optical switcher. They sell powered ones with remotes for $30 or so that work wonders. Do not get the manual ones with a knob. Something like this will work great: (many different brands, they look similar)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ViewHD-TOSLINK-Digital-Switcher-VHD-TS3X1/dp/B00G188Z7A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1458710528&sr=8-1&keywords=optical+switcher


 

 I should have thought of that! I use an HDMI one in my HT room and it works better than I could have dreamed of for a $40 solution, and it even is able to be controlled by my Logitech One remote! http://www.amazon.com/Kinivo-501BN-Premium-wireless-adapter/dp/B0049SCB2Y?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00   .
  
 I'm in, I'm going to order an x7. My main hesitations were amplified by the problems with the Astro TR series MixAmp. I didn't want to get my hopes up as I had thought I had found a solution until I heard about the issues with it and DD and the bad "tinniness" when using DD5.1. I'm not happy that it doesn't include a remote, at the price they are asking. And more inputs would be great.
  
 I watched a few YT video reviews of the x7 (there are not very many out there considering it is a tech product) and only one I have seen featured someone using a console while the x7 was linked via BlueTooth to a smartphone. It looked as though the smartphone could be used as somewhat of a remote to control the features of the x7, but the reviewer didn't really cover this very well. Is this possible? If I could use my smartphone, or better yet my BT-enabled laptop to control the software of the x7 this would make some of the shortcomings of the x7 less of an issue.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yes, you can control the X7 through a phone app. Not s responsive s controlling it through the Pc or manually, but definitely doable. I just prefer tactile buttons over touch screen controls.


----------



## dgferret

I changed my mind and ordered a MixAmp Pro (non-TR version; those have issues with DD).
  
 To me, there is just not enough features for the price. This seems like an item that doesn't really have a definite grasp on exactly what it wants to do. I mean it kind of wants to be a high-end HT piece, but it's lack of connectivity just does not cut it in that department. It kind of wants to be a high-end solution for consoles, but fails there too with no mic support and limited console control capability. I guess for PC use it is ok, but there are just too many better solutions out there for the price, IMO.
  
 Thanks very much everyone for your help on this.


----------



## Sam21

You have to also consider performance measurements like SNR and THD, the components used also matters alot: DAC chip , headphone amp chip, Opamps , type of capacitors in the signals path as well as the design of the circuit. 
  
  
 You cant just compare functionalities and say they do the same thing functionally therefore they are the same. Wrong way to look at it.


----------



## Archer444

dgferret said:


> I changed my mind and ordered a MixAmp Pro (non-TR version; those have issues with DD).
> 
> To me, there is just not enough features for the price. This seems like an item that doesn't really have a definite grasp on exactly what it wants to do. I mean it kind of wants to be a high-end HT piece, but it's lack of connectivity just does not cut it in that department. It kind of wants to be a high-end solution for consoles, but fails there too with no mic support and limited console control capability. I guess for PC use it is ok, but there are just too many better solutions out there for the price, IMO.
> 
> Thanks very much everyone for your help on this.


 
  
 More power to ya bud. I was on the edge for the longest time as I just couldn't seem to justify the price vs. features for console gaming, when compared to my MixAmp, but I ended up biting the bullet with MassDrop as I was determined to 'hear' for myself what all the hype was about this amp. Unfortunately, I was quite disappointed with the X7 at first; however, at this point I can truly say I'm more than pleased with my purchase and LOVE this thing more and more each time I use it. I have always had MixAmps (even TB DSS1 and DSS2 amps) and have really enjoyed them for what they do, but they don't hold a candle for the level of immersion and customization my X7 gives me for my gaming and music. In the end, only your experience matters and I hope the MixAmp works for you (I'm sure it will).


----------



## xxlbeerz

Decided the X7 sounds better than the Titanium HD with Asgard or Little Dot amp, so I plan to keep it, however, with the stock op amps my Beyerdynamic DT-990 and Custom One Pro sound really harsh, so I've just been using Sennheiser PC360 headset that I've had forever.
  
 I've been meaning to get some new cans anyway, so these are good headphones I've seen in the thread for the X7:
  
 AKG 712
 AKG Q701
 AKG K7xx
 Audio Technica ATH-M50x
 Phillips Fidelio X2
 Sennheiser HD598
 Sennheiser HD600/650
 Sennheiser HD800
  
  
  
 I assume the ATH-700/900x would also be harsh.
  
  
 Any other suggestions for mostly gaming and music that would be a nice upgrade from PC360?  Looking for clarity/detailed sound, but without harshness.  Open back for sound stage and some bass would be nice too since I don't play competitive anymore.


----------



## conquerator2

X2 or the 7XX IMO


----------



## Archer444

I love my HD558's for gaming. HD650 for music


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

I love my K712s out the X7, and now really enjoying my K812s out them as well. 

 Haven't gotten a chance to test the K812s for gaming, but the K712s are great for both gaming and music.


----------



## Mentis

AP's for gaming and music


----------



## halcyon

mad lust envy said:


> That link sent me to the JAM page at first. I dunno.
> 
> Works now.
> 
> Still has the same problem of it defaulting to speaker upon turning on, so not sure what I upgraded for.


 


 Yes. Many people are still having volume control issue even with the Feb 16th 2016 firmware fix.


----------



## halcyon

mad lust envy said:


> That link sent me to the JAM page at first. I dunno.
> 
> Works now.
> 
> Still has the same problem of it defaulting to speaker upon turning on, so not sure what I upgraded for.


 


 Yes. Many people are still having volume control issue even with the Feb 16th 2016 firmware fix.
  
 http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=741662
  
 So. Currently X7:
  
 - Volume control issues with headphone out NOT fixed (beware of blowing out your ears!)
 - Still no SBX Pro processed Stereo output via digital output (from discrete 5.1 sound source input)
  
 This is not the performance one expects for the price one is paying, imho. Bought BlasterX G5 myself :-D


----------



## Yethal

This forum look like a wet dream of a web developer from mid-nineties.


----------



## Andi-C

I guess I'll stick with the old FW then !


----------



## kellte2

andi-c said:


> I guess I'll stick with the old FW then !



Running new firmware. No problems. <*shrug*>


----------



## Andi-C

kellte2 said:


> Running new firmware. No problems. <*shrug*>


 
 Wish me luck !


----------



## Evshrug

Good Luck!
With <3, Evshrug


----------



## Andi-C

Thanks, it's installed but not notice any issues with sound jumping between HP & Speakers ? Time will tell... 

I take it the same as early FW issues ?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

It has issues when it wants. Sometimes I can turn it on and it will switch to headphones without issues, other times I have to manually unplug the headphones and plug them back in for the X7 to allow me to switch between speakers/headphones.

These are things that need to be QC'd before release.

As it stands, the X7 is a potential headphone killer, in that it can go to driver killing volunmes due to the stupid inability to confirm headphone/speaker differences at times.

I feel safer just not using it anymore. Don't need to kill expensive headphones sent to me for demoing, without any liability from Creative.


----------



## jincuteguy

Anyone knows if the X7 can pass SBX surround to the Optical output yet?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm gona say no. Creative would've announced it, and it would've been obvious like it is on the newer device that has that feature.


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

Are the issues still linked to Windows 10 sound drivers, or is it the X7 itself? 

Also mental note to self, don't use my X7 for speakers.


----------



## Yethal

monsieurniceguy said:


> Are the issues still linked to Windows 10 sound drivers, or is it the X7 itself?
> 
> Also mental note to self, don't use my X7 for speakers.


 

 I've been using them with speakers for a year now and didn't have any issues.


----------



## calpis

No issues with speakers either... cept for the split second max volume output when audio is playing and the headphones are being plugged in or disconnected.


----------



## Imperatore

Is there any advantage of one mic over another on PS4 with this? I would use the Boom Pro if I was sticking with Mixamp but Modmic seems to be more versatile and I could possibly use with my AKG as well.


----------



## xxlbeerz

conquerator2 said:


> X2 or the 7XX IMO


 
  
 I tried the following so far:
  
 Sennheiser PC360
 Phillips Fidelio X2
 AKG K7xx
 Beyerdynamic DT-880
 Beyerdynamic DT-990 (my ears are still bleeding)
  
  
 Overall, the K7xx sounds best to me for gaming and some music out of the X7, thanks for the suggestion.  Going to stick with them. 
  
 The only other I would like to try with the stock op amps is the HD6x0 as a warm headphone as recommended by Earfonia in his excellent review.  However, I do like 90% gaming so not sure if worth it. 
  
  
 Has anyone tried the X7 with Audio Technica 700/900 series?  Might be nice when feeling "competitive".


----------



## Imperatore

I am finding my K712 seem pretty quiet with this.  Not sure what I've missed.


----------



## Andi-C

imperatore said:


> I am finding my K712 seem pretty quiet with this.  Not sure what I've missed.




Really ? My K712 are loud even on the low Ohm setting. Have you tried the higher Ohm setting ?

Also is it your source that's low IE a slider that's half way !


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

You could always put it on high-gain. I use mine on low gain and it sounds fine, but then again I listen to low volumes compared to most people.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Willing to bet his source is at a low volume. The K712 would explode under the X7's max volume.


----------



## Blinding

I think so too, I have a K702 Annies and in high gain im at 20% sound on the X7 and it's more than loud enough.


----------



## Imperatore

I had it on low ohm, and adjusted the slider via app on my phone.  I was playing The Division.  Not sure why but I decided not to keep it anyway as for my needs, it doesn't offer much above the MixAmp for my use but I was curious about the SBX.

Actually ignore that, I forgot I would have my Magni and Mixamp to sell which means my total spend on equipment remains the same over all.

Talking of gain, I always used high on the Schiit Magni but obviously the two are different.  I need to get an idiots guide to sound engineering/terminology.

OK really confused. Got volume half way and it really doesn't seem as loud as it should be. Of I put Dolby to night mode under cinematic menu then it gets louder but that's supposed to be minimum setting.
High ohm does make it like what I expected but I wouldn't have thought that was needed for these.


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

So I got my first instance of the X7 making noise through the headphones randomly at a high volume and it scared the s*** out of me. I didn't last for more than a second because I quickly went and turned the sucker off. Good thing I didn't have my headphones on my head otherwise that would've hurt.

 Im a little concerned about my K812s but they seem fine. 

 Weird thing is it has never done this before. I just turned it on when I launched up my Xbox, and instantly got the noise. I honestly blame this on myself, as I normally unplug my headphones when I'm done with them as to avoid this issue after reading about it. Lesson learned. 

 This incident is telling it might be time to get another pair of K712s for gaming and keep my K812s strictly for music.


----------



## Yethal

monsieurniceguy said:


> So I got my first instance of the X7 making noise through the headphones randomly at a high volume and it scared the s*** out of me. I didn't last for more than a second because I quickly went and turned the sucker off. Good thing I didn't have my headphones on my head otherwise that would've hurt.
> 
> Im a little concerned about my K812s but they seem fine.
> 
> ...


 

 Lemme guess, it happened at the exact moment Dolby Digital light came up?


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

Yes, right when the Dolby Digital light popped up.

 Quote: 





yethal said:


> Lemme guess, it happened at the exact moment Dolby Digital light came up?


----------



## Yethal

Known issue. Mute the x7 by pressing the volume knob when this happens.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That happens the most when watching Blu-Rays right before starting the movie. Trailers, menus, warning screens are all encoded in different sound processes, and cause the X7 to chirp horribly. Basically, I just mute everything until I get to the movie, literally as soon as I see the timer have the actual movie run time. In fact I recommend just lowering volume to the lowest level to the point before it mutes, because IIRC, it may chirp/garble upon being unmuted otherwise.


----------



## Fegefeuer

the same happens with cheap av receivers. A friend of mine uses a LG AiO with Blu Ray player included and this damn thing chirps and whips really loud in situations like MLE described.

If you switch from AC3 to PCM or vice versa in the PS4 menu it really chirps damn loud.

Only option is to mute until the movie starts.

None of that happens with my 6 year old av Receiver or the Philips DHP


----------



## Imperatore

Would anyone be kind enough to explain to me (like an idiot) what the Cinematic modes do?  All it appears is that when I select Night (min) the volume goes up. 
  
 Also, I had my phone connected for the control panel, I played music and I noticed it was doing it via BT and not through the line in (RCA), how do I make it force through that way instead of BT?
  
 One more if I may be bold, The K7XX on low gain mean I have to have about 35-50 volume, but on high it is less than 20, is there any advantage or disadvantage of either choice?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Are you playing your music off your phone? If the phone is on BT, it's definitely gonna take the audio from that.

Night mode reduces bass and enhances midrange so you can hear speech better and make less low end noise, IRC.


----------



## Yethal

Plug the phone via USB Host, better quality than either the Line-In or Bluetooth. And the X7 will charge the phone.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Ah. I've never used that function, since the X7 is on the other side of the room (I control the volume with my wireless keyboard, since the X7 is essentially all digital controls). The only time I touch the X7 itself is to turn it on/off, and unplug the headphones when I do. Oh, and the SBX button if I'm on the PS4 and feel too lazy to switch to the PC just to toggle SBX). The phone controls are too slow for me, so i hardly ever touch it either.


----------



## Imperatore

mad lust envy said:


> Are you playing your music off your phone? If the phone is on BT, it's definitely gonna take the audio from that.
> 
> Night mode reduces bass and enhances midrange so you can hear speech better and make less low end noise, IRC.


 
 Yes I was.  That explanation is disappointing simple! I thought something was just backwards.  Would you mind also telling me if I'm imagining this.  I was playing the division and a bird took off next to me, it felt on the X7 that I was able to hear the 'height' better than the mixamp, as in I got a real sense of how far it flew up vertically than I did with the mixamp.  I had Cinematic on full at the point.
  


yethal said:


> Plug the phone via USB Host, better quality than either the Line-In or Bluetooth. And the X7 will charge the phone.


 
  
 Didn't even think of that, thank you!  I presume I can still access the CP that way as well?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

imperatore said:


> Yes I was.  That explanation is disappointing simple! I thought something was just backwards.  Would you mind also telling me if I'm imagining this.  I was playing the division and a bird took off next to me, it felt on the X7 that I was able to hear the 'height' better than the mixamp, as in I got a real sense of how far it flew up vertically than I did with the mixamp.  I had Cinematic on full at the point.




Could be just your brain processing what it sees on screen as a height cue. I've heard height cues a few times, even though, realistically, there are no height cues with these virtual surround devices. The cleaner, less warm presentation of SBX may be more attuned to your preferences ovber DH, which could also cause better cues for you. Really, it's too many factors, and not one is a legitimate height audio cue, lol.

Until we get actual binaural processors, we are stuck with speaker emulation.

Perhaps a Dolby Atmos version of Dolby headphone in the future.


----------



## rockytopwiz

mad lust envy said:


> Could be just your brain processing what it sees on screen as a height cue. I've heard height cues a few times, even though, realistically, there are no height cues with these virtual surround devices. The cleaner, less warm presentation of SBX may be more attuned to your preferences ovber DH, which could also cause better cues for you. Really, it's too many factors, and not one is a legitimate height audio cue, lol.
> 
> Until we get actual binaural processors, we are stuck with speaker emulation.
> 
> Perhaps a Dolby Atmos version of Dolby headphone in the future.



I was about to suggest this, yesssssss now that would be awesome ADH


----------



## Imperatore

I swear there is something weird with the division, it's like the L/R channels are the wrong way around.  I walk past someone on my left and they speak but it's louder in the right ear.
  
 Ok I figured it out but don't get why it's happening.  If I use the original AKG cable it's fine, but if I use the adapter that allows you to connect a Boom Pro then they are reversed.  Any ideas?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Sounds like crosstalk of some sort. You'd need a replacement adapter, maybe.

That adapter isn't exactly an AKG or V-moda product.


----------



## Imperatore

Yeah it's made by a company called Rean.  TBH I only used it because I wanted to use my 1m 3.5mm cable.  I am struggling to find shorter cable I can just plug into these headphones.
  
 I found http://www.amazon.co.uk/AKG-TA3F-VDPPMIBK0150-NYS231BG_P2-Pioneer-Replacement-Headphone/dp/B00MVCNAHK/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1460214779&sr=8-5&keywords=akg+cable which I think is my only option, not too pricey.


----------



## Yethal

imperatore said:


> Yeah it's made by a company called Rean.  TBH I only used it because I wanted to use my 1m 3.5mm cable.  I am struggling to find shorter cable I can just plug into these headphones.
> 
> I found http://www.amazon.co.uk/AKG-TA3F-VDPPMIBK0150-NYS231BG_P2-Pioneer-Replacement-Headphone/dp/B00MVCNAHK/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1460214779&sr=8-5&keywords=akg+cable which I think is my only option, not too pricey.


 

 Won't it be more convenient to have the XLR connector in the AKG replaced with a 3.5mm connector since it's not really that hard and the mini XLR offers little to no benefit over the standard 3.5mm?


----------



## Andi-C

What's wrong with the spring cable supplied with the K712 ?


----------



## Imperatore

yethal said:


> Won't it be more convenient to have the XLR connector in the AKG replaced with a 3.5mm connector since it's not really that hard and the mini XLR offers little to no benefit over the standard 3.5mm?


Wouldn't know where to start and I'm reluctant to take it apart.


----------



## Yethal

imperatore said:


> Wouldn't know where to start and I'm reluctant to take it apart.


 

 Or just pay someone who does. Think about how much easier everything would be if the AKG had 3.5mm connector. It can't be that expensive to mod them.


----------



## shuto77

Can anyone shed some light on the dual sets of op-amps? Does one set send the signal to the speakers, while the other sends it out the headphone out? 

I swapped an op amp about a month ago, but I haven't been able to detect any difference. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Yethal

shuto77 said:


> Can anyone shed some light on the dual sets of op-amps? Does one set send the signal to the speakers, while the other sends it out the headphone out?
> 
> I swapped an op amp about a month ago, but I haven't been able to detect any difference.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 

 There are two sets of op-amps in the X7. The first set is responsible for current-to-voltage conversion and does exactly that. Converts information about the sound pitch from being expressed as an electric current to being expressed as voltage.
  
 The second set is responsible for differential-to-single ended conversion and what it does it sums up the differential signal (separate positive and negative signals for each channel) into a single ended signal (positive signal for each channel only + common ground).


----------



## shuto77

yethal said:


> There are two sets of op-amps in the X7. The first set is responsible for current-to-voltage conversion and does exactly that. Converts information about the sound pitch from being expressed as an electric current to being expressed as voltage.
> 
> The second set is responsible for differential-to-single ended conversion and what it does it sums up the differential signal (separate positive and negative signals for each channel) into a single ended signal (positive signal for each channel only + common ground).


 
  
 Thanks for your help!
  
 I purchased the *AD797, because I thought it would pair well with my neutral Alpha Primes, since I can't upgrade my amp at the moment. *
  
 Based on @earfonia's recommendations, I left the first-stage op-amp. Where should I put the new AD797? I want to be sure I'm putting it in the right place. Do I need two? Does one power the headphone amp, and the other, the speaker amp?
  
 Thanks again!


----------



## Yethal

shuto77 said:


> Thanks for your help!
> 
> I purchased the *AD797, because I thought it would pair well with my neutral Alpha Primes, since I can't upgrade my amp at the moment. *
> 
> ...


 afaik one set is for the left channel and the other for right channel.


----------



## Imperatore

I sent my X7 back, then re-ordered it direct and got it cheaper but also including the BT-W2 adapter 
  
 Anyone in the UK considering this, it is cheapest direct from Creative, nobody comes close.


----------



## Evshrug

shuto77 said:


> Can anyone shed some light on the dual sets of op-amps? Does one set send the signal to the speakers, while the other sends it out the headphone out?
> 
> I swapped an op amp about a month ago, but I haven't been able to detect any difference.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Pretty sure the digital amp for speakers is not intended to be user-modded, and the OpAmps are for headphones only.
I haven't rolled OpAmps yet, it IS supposed to only make a minor difference, but maybe you put them in the wrong slots? Check which OpAmps earphonia swapped out in his review. I am pretty confident that you need at least a pair of OpAmps.




imperatore said:


> I sent my X7 back, then re-ordered it direct and got it cheaper but also including the BT-W2 adapter
> 
> Anyone in the UK considering this, it is cheapest direct from Creative, nobody comes close.



Did you ever figure out why you were having all the problems? Again, the X7 can go QUITE LOUD, the volume was probably being limited further up the audio chain before the X7.

You also mentioned smartphone audio to the X7, having Bluetooth connected to use the control panel while sending audio through another way. That will totally be determined by your phone settings. I don't know my way around android, but on iOS you can choose which option to output audio through by pressing the AirPlay button. The button either says "AirPlay" or is a little icon that looks like a TV with a black pyramid below it.

 Last night, I had my phone paired to both my new iRoar and my old first-gen Roar, and I was able to tap and switch between them while a song was playing. Sometimes the audio would mute when I switched until I pressed pause and play, but usually it switched smoothly. Realistically, people don't usually rapidly switch between outputs several times a minute, lol!


----------



## Imperatore

I think it was just me tbh. I was judging on ambient noise but when gunfire and explosions were going off it was too loud. I found low gain was fine for the X2 and K7XX, I just hard to turn the volume up a bit more using the K7XX. 
I read the general goal was to get to comfortable listening levels without being at either extreme of the dial.

I didn't figure out the BT audio thing but I'll give its other go. Really I sent it back as I thought it was a bit overkill but it's such a tidy solution I couldn't resist when I saw the cheaper price. 

I enjoyed the SBX VSS even if I couldn't tell the difference between 50% or 100%. The crystalliser added a bit more detail too I found. I look forward to using it on some other games. I don't believe The Division is a good source but Destiny apparently is so ill try that.


----------



## Yethal

imperatore said:


> I think it was just me tbh. I was judging on ambient noise but when gunfire and explosions were going off it was too loud. I found low gain was fine for the X2 and K7XX, I just hard to turn the volume up a bit more using the K7XX.
> I read the general goal was to get to comfortable listening levels without being at either extreme of the dial.
> 
> I didn't figure out the BT audio thing but I'll give its other go. Really I sent it back as I thought it was a bit overkill but it's such a tidy solution I couldn't resist when I saw the cheaper price.
> ...


 

 Plug the transmitter into PS4 and then pair it via BT with the X7


----------



## Imperatore

yethal said:


> Plug the transmitter into PS4 and then pair it via BT with the X7




This was to do with if I had my phone connected via BT, if I then plugged in aux cable it continued to play music via BTaudio. Actually I think I did solve it come to think of it by just connecting via usb which you suggested.


----------



## jincuteguy

imperatore said:


> I sent my X7 back, then re-ordered it direct and got it cheaper but also including the BT-W2 adapter
> 
> Anyone in the UK considering this, it is cheapest direct from Creative, nobody comes close.


 
  
 $399 on Creative store, same price as on amazon? how is it cheaper?


----------



## Imperatore

I clearly said people in the UK. We don't use dollars.


----------



## Yethal

imperatore said:


> I clearly said people in the UK. We don't use dollars.


 

 I bet you Brits miss the times when every American knew damn well what British currency is.


----------



## Imperatore

yethal said:


> I bet you Brits miss the times when every American knew damn well what British currency is.




Meh, I'm not patriotic in the slightest. Probably because I'm dual nationality  only thing I miss is when you could get two dollars to the pound. Importing was actually plausible then.

The lid edition X7 is cheaper than the standard one from most other stores here. Not that I'm interested in it, standard is fine for me.


----------



## Evshrug

yethal said:


> I bet you Brits miss the times when every American knew damn well what British currency is.



The Euro?
Kraft?

Goodnight everybody!


----------



## Yethal

evshrug said:


> The Euro?
> Kraft?
> 
> Goodnight everybody!



Knut, Sickle and Galleon of course.


----------



## Imperatore

OK I'm stuck. Connected BT adapter, mic on ps4 working fine but no other sound is working. 
Input and output device shows as bt-w2.

Oh I'm not using the y splitter. Nope no difference.

OK this is weird. It was using the x7 mic with my ps4 and I disabled mic volume and now its working on the v moda as it should be. No idea how that fixed it.

Seems using adapter in left USB port results in intermittent mic pickup and right is almost perfect. Alsocnoticed the mute button on boompro isn't perfect as if I'm loud enough I can still hear myself a bit.


----------



## Andi-C

That FW update is playing up my mic boost again like it did with the early FW. Basically when I power on my PC & use TS I have to able the tick in the settings evey time. Nothing really bad but enough to be annoying.


----------



## Yethal

imperatore said:


> OK I'm stuck. Connected BT adapter, mic on ps4 working fine but no other sound is working.
> Input and output device shows as bt-w2.
> 
> Oh I'm not using the y splitter. Nope no difference.
> ...



Go to adjust devices and switch the headphone output to chat only. Game/chat balance can be adjusted in the Mixer tab of the X7 Control Panel.


----------



## Imperatore

yethal said:


> Go to adjust devices and switch the headphone output to chat only. Game/chat balance can be adjusted in the Mixer tab of the X7 Control Panel.




It was already on chat only from mixamp. I was surprised you could use the X7 mic with the PS4 as well. 
Is Bluetooth the chat volume and line in game?


----------



## Yethal

imperatore said:


> It was already on chat only from mixamp. I was surprised you could use the X7 mic with the PS4 as well.
> Is Bluetooth the chat volume and line in game?



You'll have to rephrase that. I have no idea wha You mean.


----------



## Imperatore

Ok so if I'm talking online, what are the two sliders I adjust in the X7 App to control the mix?  Is it line in which I presume is fed from the optical to ps4, and bluetooth which I presume is the chat volume?


----------



## Yethal

imperatore said:


> Ok so if I'm talking online, what are the two sliders I adjust in the X7 App to control the mix?  Is it line in which I presume is fed from the optical to ps4, and bluetooth which I presume is the chat volume?


 

 Line -in is the analog input (RCA) on the back. Adjust SPDIF in and Bluetooth to control the volume.


----------



## Imperatore

You are both helpful and handsome (probably)


----------



## Yethal

imperatore said:


> You are both helpful and handsome (probably)


----------



## Imperatore

So today I learned what SPDIF is, I always thought it was some kind of RCA connection thing but after googling I see the error of my ways.  Getting there slowly. 
  
 If i choose SPDIF direct mode then I don't get any sound from PS4.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Direct only accepts PCM (not Dolby Digital, which is what your PS4 is probably sending out). Do not use direct. It doesn't allow you to use any sort of processing like SBX.


----------



## Imperatore

mad lust envy said:


> Direct only accepts PCM (not Dolby Digital, which is what your PS4 is probably sending out). Do not use direct. It doesn't allow you to use any sort of processing like SBX.




Ok thank you. I googled this for ages earlier but couldn't find a definitive answer. What is the difference between Dolby and DTS on the ps4?
Both sound similar but I get less random popping noises with DTS over Dolby. The pops really bug me but not sure if its the game I'm playing as I haven't tested another. I've had two x7 and I got the occasional pops on both.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

DTS does not work with Creative SBX. Choose Dolby D. I also get the random pops and noise once in a whle, sadly.


----------



## Imperatore

Oh, I wouldn't have noticed as at the time I had surround off. It's a shame about the popping as I never had it on my MixAmp and Iwouldn't expect it from an item this expensive.  It ruins my immersion so much I'm seriously considering giving up with it which would be a shame.
 I put the PS4 on linear pcm and enabled SBX. What am I hearing here different to having it on Dolby?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

DO NOT USE PCM.

SBX doesn't work through PCM, so all you're getting is an expanded stereo effect, instead of when using Dolby Digital, where you get properly converted virtual surround for your headphones. You're losing proper surround emulation. Period.

If you're someone who doesn't use virtual surround, and just play in stereo, then PCM is fine. But then, why bother with an X7, when any optical dac/standard headphone amp will do as well.


----------



## Imperatore

Ah I see. I knew or think I know that PCM is limited to two channels over optical. I was just thrown when I enabled sbx and the sound changed. 
If I was a stereo gamer I'd likely just have a regular desktop DAC as you said. 
Regarding the popping, it seems worse when I first start using the X7. I just need to work out if it happens less frequently after a period of time lapses or I just start ignoring it.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

There is always a pop when sound format changes as well. For example, if watching Blu-rays where trailers, menus, and warning screens all tend to have various sound formats, and change each time. This will cause the X7 to pop. I.e. A trailer can be encoded in Dolby, then the next screen is PCM, then back to Dolby, etc. Each time the X7 has to decode a different format, the pop occurs. Limit this by just lowering the volume near zero until the movie starts.


----------



## Imperatore

I can't seem to control voice mix on ps4. I turned down the Bluetooth slider but it has no effect. It seems I had to turn on output device to TV or amplifier to hear voice chat from others. Very confused.

I have boom pro plugged into a splitter which goes in to mic and headphone ports.

If I scroll through my PS4 menu bar fast the sound distorts and I sound really crackly on mic my friend said.


----------



## Casual864

Can this amp drive a HD800?


----------



## Yethal

imperatore said:


> I can't seem to control voice mix on ps4. I turned down the Bluetooth slider but it has no effect. It seems I had to turn on output device to TV or amplifier to hear voice chat from others. Very confused.
> 
> I have boom pro plugged into a splitter which goes in to mic and headphone ports.
> 
> If I scroll through my PS4 menu bar fast the sound distorts and I sound really crackly on mic my friend said.


 

 Is the power button LED blue or white? If it's white then it's no longer paired to the transmitter. You'll need to hold the power button until it lights blue and then it should reconnect to the transmitter (Robot lady will say _Device connected)_


----------



## Imperatore

yethal said:


> Is the power button LED blue or white? If it's white then it's no longer paired to the transmitter. You'll need to hold the power button until it lights blue and then it should reconnect to the transmitter (Robot lady will say _Device connected)_






Ohhhhhhhhh. Weird how I could still chat though just not control the volume. That was when I put output to TV/amp I think. Either way works now thank you.


----------



## bavinck

Do you guys ever use the bass boost feature, or just eq the bass? Using the bass boost around 20-30% I just get a constant rumble that sounds like background noise.


----------



## bavinck

casual864 said:


> Can this amp drive a HD800?


 
 Drives all my planars just fine. It's a pretty powerful amp.


----------



## Imperatore

bavinck said:


> Do you guys ever use the bass boost feature, or just eq the bass? Using the bass boost around 20-30% I just get a constant rumble that sounds like background noise.




I don't use it for that very reason.


----------



## bavinck

imperatore said:


> I don't use it for that very reason.



Bass boost or eq?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

casual864 said:


> Can this amp drive a HD800?




I'd definitely choose something warmer, bolder, bigger. I can only imagine how thin and dry the HD800 would sound off the X7.


----------



## Casual864

mad lust envy said:


> I'd definitely choose something warmer, bolder, bigger. I can only imagine how thin and dry the HD800 would sound off the X7.


 
 Thanks for the input. I'm looking at a Schiit Valhalla 2 atm.


----------



## Imperatore

bavinck said:


> Bass boost or eq?


 
  
 Boost, sounds like an earthquake going off in the distance on the games I've tried it with.


----------



## xxlbeerz

I use the bass boost at about 20%, nice rumble for games.


----------



## Sedare38

I have the E-MU XM7 Speakers, can anyone recommend a decent sub to pair with these and the X7? The environment is a rectangular room (i'm at one end) that's an office/library space, so I don't need to rumble the walls down.


----------



## Yethal

sedare38 said:


> I have the E-MU XM7 Speakers, can anyone recommend a decent sub to pair with these and the X7? The environment is a rectangular room (i'm at one end) that's an office/library space, so I don't need to rumble the walls down.


 
 http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/speaker-systems/subwoofers/yst-sw012_black__u/?mode=model


----------



## Imperatore

Showing my intelligence again here.  Was getting really annoyed with the power button not working, knew it was an historical issue.  Then realised I'm on the very original firmware, the update I did was for the control panel not the unit -_-


----------



## Zyker

Has anyone figured out how to deal with the "auto-off" problem?  I've got it hooked up to my PS4 (and it sounds _amazing_) but the X7 powers itself off after not too long, forcing me to go and turn it back on.  It's frustrating.


----------



## Yethal

zyker said:


> Has anyone figured out how to deal with the "auto-off" problem?  I've got it hooked up to my PS4 (and it sounds _amazing_) but the X7 powers itself off after not too long, forcing me to go and turn it back on.  It's frustrating.


 

 It's not supposed to power itself down unless no audio signal is fed to it. Update Your firmware/drivers to solve it.


----------



## Imperatore

Today I found out I could use NFC to connect my phone and there is a stick on bit of rubber to make the stand useful.


----------



## Yethal

imperatore said:


> Today I found out I could use NFC to connect my phone and there is a stick on bit of rubber to make the stand useful.


 

 There was a piece of rubber for that in the box?


----------



## Imperatore

No in the packet with the manual, it makes the stand actually quite stable.  There is a little groove on the back of the unit you will notice, thats where you place it.
  
 I am now using crystaliser as I quite enjoy it but it's too harsh if I use dialogue plus as well so I leave that off.  I use 100/70/30 for SBS settings.


----------



## Evshrug

Yethal, I'll snap a pic of it later for you. It goes on the back of the X7, wedged between the headphone stand bars to make them more stable.

As an aside, I FINALLY updated my X7 from the OG firmware. Only recently has it started not turning on when I press the home button sometimes, and just some intermittent funny business that didn't happen when new. After the firmware update, I can control settings with my iPhone (in iOS9) again! Feels good to confirm what had been mentioned in the past, and now I can update my iPad to iOS9 haha


----------



## Imperatore

Good news. I tried playing in stereo today and found it really fatiguing.


----------



## Yethal

I went with @Jusiz advice and ordered Sparkos Labs ss3601 discrete opamps for my X7. Will report back once they arrive.


----------



## Imperatore

What is the expected result of that?


----------



## Yethal

imperatore said:


> What is the expected result of that?


 
 Supposedly clearer sound, more detailed mids and bass. I've read through some of the reviews and they are all favourable.


----------



## Imperatore

Interesting. I'd be keen to know if dulls the treble a bit as well.


----------



## Evshrug

"Good" news? Lol
Yeah Yethal, let us know! I totally forgot the picture till just now, whoops!


----------



## Imperatore

I meant good news from the post above, I didn't make it very clear


----------



## shuto77

Can anyone recommend a decent optical cable splitter? I've seen prices between $9 and $40 on Amazon. 

I wish the X7 had 3 or 4 optical inputs. That's the one thing I miss about my Pioneer avr. 

I might even buy a cheap receiver to route everything through the same device.


----------



## Yethal

Are You going to use it to connect multiple consoles? If yes, You can buy a TV with an optical out and route audio through HDMI. This yields additional benefit of new TV. IIRC all Bravias and Samsungs output unaltered Dolby Digital via Optical out port (not sure about other brands, MLE mentioned that some tvs downmix DD to two channel signal before outputting it) That's how I connected my X7 and frankly, I'm please with the results.


----------



## eltorrete

yethal said:


> I went with @Jusiz advice and ordered Sparkos Labs ss3601 discrete opamps for my X7. Will report back once they arrive.


 
 I hope this report. Change the opamps is my next step.


----------



## Evshrug

imperatore said:


> Good news. I tried playing in stereo today and found it really fatiguing.



Ah, I thought you were being funny and sarcastic! But yeah, I agree that it is good news for a firmware update to fix iOS 9 compatibility.



yethal said:


> Are You going to use it to connect multiple consoles? If yes, You can buy a TV with an optical out and route audio through HDMI.



My X7 is in my "office/study" (where honestly I just study games and audio  ), and I hook up my X7 to my PS4 (optical), PC (USB), and iPhone (Bluetooth and USB Host). It really is perfect there, but my "just enough inputs" situation is not the same as yours.

My plasma Panasonic TV downstairs is hooked up to my AVR via optical. I did that because I have a GameCube (sometimes Dreamcast) connected via RCA/Composit cables, AppleTV via HDMI, Xbox via Component, 360 via HDMI... Having just a thin optical to connect all that to my AVR is pretty great. Since moving here almost a year ago, I never got around to hooking up my surround rears, so I don't really know if the optical is doing surround, but oh well!

Even if I did hook up the other speakers (I did plug in my subwoofer at one point), I can't change the AVR's settings because some battery acid leaked into the remote :'(


----------



## Evshrug

Oh! By the way Yethal!!


----------



## Yethal

evshrug said:


> Oh! By the way Yethal!!


 

 I'll have to look for mine. Despite the overall flimsiness, this stand is much more convenient than buying a separate headphone stand and somehow finding a place for it.


----------



## Blinding

Have to look for mine as well, dont remember that being in the package. Maybe its some new adition to the packaging due to the bad feedback on the flimsiness of the stand ?


----------



## Yethal

The Op-Amps arrived! Will do some testing and post my impressions soon. For now I left them to run continuously for an hour or two with the Creative cheapos I have in order to test their stability.
  
 As for now: First look and installation.
  
 Op-amps arrived in a pair of anti-static bags which themselves were wrapped in bubble foil. Turns out there are people in audio industry who know how not to overdo their packaging (looking at you Creative and Shure)

  
  
 Op-amps themselves are easy to replace, just pull the old op-amp with a plier and insert a new one. Nothing difficult about that. However there is one detail I need to mention. By default the op-amps have two sets of extenders attached to them. With both sets they won't fin inside the X7. One set of extenders needs to be removed before installation.
  

 ^Won't fit
  

 ^Fits nicely
  
 Here's how the X7 looks like with the op-amps installed

  
 I'll give them a proper listen once I'm 100% sure they won't blow up.


----------



## kellte2

Really looking forward to your impressions. I feel like the stock Op amps are very neutral, and my K702 Annies could use some more life.


----------



## Evshrug

blinding said:


> Have to look for mine as well, dont remember that being in the package. Maybe its some new adition to the packaging due to the bad feedback on the flimsiness of the stand ?




It's always been there. I was foaming at the mouth for it and following it's delayed launch, pestered Creative about it, and got mine in December and finished my review before Christmas. It's a small nib though, so I can understand missing it. I might've missed it too but I'm one of those guys who read the manual completely before taking the first step.

(Love it when a mfr puts some flavor into their manual text. Wish Schiit gear came with a manual! I suspect it would be a pretty picture, open the flap to a letters saying C'MON, LISTEN ALREADY!)


----------



## vinakro

I've had the X7 for a couple of months now and am really enjoying it. As someone who has very little experience with electronics, is it worth switching the op-amps?


----------



## Imperatore

vinakro said:


> I've had the X7 for a couple of months now and am really enjoying it. As someone who has very little experience with electronics, is it worth switching the op-amps?


 
  
 I think if you need to ask then you have probably answered your own question   If it aint broke don't fox it as they say.


----------



## Evshrug

Fox, your father just died!
[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kpQmrAloD8&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Imperatore

I'm leaving my error there for self reflection.


----------



## Yethal

*Sparkos Labs SS3601 Impressions*​  
 First of all, I would really like to thank Andrew Sparks, the man behind Sparkos Labs. Mr Sparks is a really nice and helpful guy who didn't seem to be bothered by thousands of my emails and always replied to them as fast and polite as possible which is much appreciated. I'd also like to thank another Head-Fi member @Jusiz who gave me the idea to try these in the first place.
  
*Disclaimer*​ I bought these op-amps with my own money and aside from 20$ price drop I did not receive any kind of compensation (even implied) for this review.
  
*Preamble*​ Operational amplifiers, or op-amps are integrated circuits used in audio amplifiers to perform various functions related to audio amplification process. Unless Your name is NwAvGuy you know that op-amps do not sound all the same and that they can be replaced in order to tweak the sound signature of an amplifier. This is called op-amp rolling and allows the user to customize the sound signature of an amp to their preferences.
 ​ *Initial Thoughts*​ As I've recently found out, the above definition doesn't really apply to the SS3601. Installing them is not a "tweak" and a resulting difference is not a matter of preferences. What we're dealing with here is a linear sound quality improvement across the board. All audio frequencies receive the same treatment of increased clarity/transparency alongside an increase in overall power output.
  
​  
 There is this often repeated audiophile cliche that a better piece of equipment can reveal details in the recording that were previously unaudible or that a veil is lifted from a song. Sounds like something straight out of Stuff That Never Happens Land, for me at least. But over the course of my tests I did actually notice details I've never noticed before.
 In Leonard Cohen's Slow a stopwatch can be heard in the background throughout the entire song. I heard it for the first time yesterday even though Popular Albums is one of my all-time favorites and I listen to it practically every day. How come I've never noticed that before?
 So are all other audio reviewers telling the truth when they say that <whatever> device uncovered a new layer of music for them? Frankly, I have no idea but I can still hear the stopwatch. And I definitely couldn't hear it two days ago.
*Treble, Mids and Bass*​  
 I'm going to skip the usual description of how different audio frequencies are affected by the SS3601. As I've mentioned, the improvement is linear across the entire spectrum. If You really feel the need to read the usual elongated blabbery, you can generate one by yourself using the Audiophile Cliche Generator available here.
  
*Gain*​  
 [EDIT]: I asked mr Sparks about it and it seems that it's not possible for opamp to output more power. They sound as if they did though.
 Sparkos Labs' op-amps have more power than the stock ones. This leads to two things:

X7 gets noticeably louder regardless of the gain setting. On stock op-amps I usually set the X7 to 26% volume in High Gain mode for comfortable listening volume (with HD598). After replacing the op-amps the X7 is loud enough at 14% volume in High Gain.
Every now and then I thought that a particular song, or a part, sounded great_, _but would've been even better if the X7 could output more power. Well, that doesn't happen anymore. While none of the headphones I own are particularly hard to drive, all of them benefit from the replacement.
  
 Few months ago I've noticed that headphones sound different when the X7 is set to High Gain. After some discussion in this thread we came to the conclusion that it's certainly possible for some headphones to change their sound signature in High Gain. Both my HD598 and COP were significantly fuller and more dynamic with the X7 in high gain mode so I started listening to music in high gain exclusively as for 99% of my music it just sounded better. However one album (Lateralus by Tool) was absolutely unlistenable after enabling high gain. The guitars were so bright that they caused actual pain (not an exaggeration) after a longer listening session. Moreover, Lateralus was the *only *album that exhibited such excessive brightness. Ultimately problem was solved by switching the X7 to low gain whenever I wanted to listen to Tool. I doubt the issue was exclusive to this one album, however I was unable to reproduce it using any other material.
  
 After switching over to the SS3601 I did some comparison between both modes. Mids are still more pleasant in high gain, however the aforementioned brightness is gone so that's a plus. Overall I recommend keeping the device in High Gain mode permanently unless You're going to use IEMs.
  
 Drinking game idea: Read this post and have a shot every time "high gain" is mentioned.
  
*Conclusion*​ Sparkos Labs SS3601 are a simple, yet significant upgrade over the stock X7 and I really can't recommend them enough. They require zero technical knowledge and no soldering skills to install but provie a clearly audible and measurable increase in sound quality.
  
*For people who also own the X7 and are kinda on the fence:*​ Sound Blaster X7 cannot output the SBX encoded signal to the line output, and it's not even true line output in the first place (The RCA on the back are actually preamp-outs despite the label stating otherwise). Attaching an external amplifier to this thing is a pain in the ass. So instead of attaching a second device to the X7 why don't You spend that money on a better internal amp?
  
*For people who have zero impulse control whatsoever:*​ Sparkos Labs also makes dual-channel op-amps which can be used to replace the stock NJM2114D on the I/V conversion stage. 80$ apiece. If You ever decide to buy them, please post your impressions.


----------



## kellte2

Great post! You've convinced me.

Do you think that it improves performance which might enhance gaming sound quality (sound stage, etc)?


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

I noticed this as well with K712s and X7 that I use at work. I switched them over to high-gain and everything just sounded better. Of course I lowered the volume down to compensate for the gain, but everything just sounded just better, as if the low gain wasn't giving enough power to the headphones. 
  
 I would gladly keep my X7 I use at home on high-gain, but I'm always scared that it make do one of those weird random noise things and blow out my K812s. 

 Quote:


yethal said:


> Overall I recommend keeping the device in High Gain mode permanently unless You're going to use IEMs.​


----------



## vinakro

The Sparkos Labs SS3601 op-amps seem really interesting!
  
 Quick, dumb question, do I need to purchase 1 or 2? The pictures show what appears to be two op-amps. I have 0 clue about these things, but it doesn't seem too hard to change and the improvement seems to be pretty huge, so I may give it a shot.
  
 Is there anything else I need to know about before I pull the trigger?


----------



## sparko311

Hey guys.  Andrew from Sparkos Labs here.  I would like to thank Yethal for trying out the devices and posting his impressions.  If any of you would like to give them a try or if you have any questions, please contact me on my website. 

 To answer Vinakro's question, yes, there are two single op amps that one would need.  I believe the other two stock op amps are duals, and my dual devices are a bit tall to fit in there and still be able to replace the cover - which is a shame.  If you dont care about the cover, One could replace the duals in there as well.


----------



## Jusiz

sparko311 said:


> Hey guys.  Andrew from Sparkos Labs here.  I would like to thank Yethal for trying out the devices and posting his impressions.  If any of you would like to give them a try or if you have any questions, please contact me on my website.
> 
> 
> To answer Vinakro's question, yes, there are two single op amps that one would need.  I believe the other two stock op amps are duals, and my dual devices are a bit tall to fit in there and still be able to replace the cover - which is a shame.  If you dont care about the cover, One could replace the duals in there as well.




I bought earlier this spring those ss3601 singles and really like it! Now i thinking to try those dual amps too.


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> Great post! You've convinced me.
> 
> Do you think that it improves performance which might enhance gaming sound quality (sound stage, etc)?


 
 If they do improve the soundstage, I haven't noticed. However the improved clarity should help to locate footsteps.


monsieurniceguy said:


> I noticed this as well with K712s and X7 that I use at work. I switched them over to high-gain and everything just sounded better. Of course I lowered the volume down to compensate for the gain, but everything just sounded just better, as if the low gain wasn't giving enough power to the headphones.
> 
> I would gladly keep my X7 I use at home on high-gain, but I'm always scared that it make do one of those weird random noise things and blow out my K812s.


 
 From what I gathered, the gain switch on the X7 just unlocks the full voltage swing of the amp so You may be right about low gain being underpowered.
  


sparko311 said:


> Hey guys.  Andrew from Sparkos Labs here.  I would like to thank Yethal for trying out the devices and posting his impressions.  If any of you would like to give them a try or if you have any questions, please contact me on my website.
> 
> To answer Vinakro's question, yes, there are two single op amps that one would need.  I believe the other two stock op amps are duals, and my dual devices are a bit tall to fit in there and still be able to replace the cover - which is a shame.  If you dont care about the cover, One could replace the duals in there as well.


 
 I think the duals would fit if both set of extenders were removed.


 In this configuration (one of the two sets of extenders) there is still slight clearance between the single opamp and the cover. So if we remove both sets of extenders from the duals they should fit, if only barely.
  
@Evshrug - They're 80$ for a pair + shipping.


----------



## vinakro

Is there anything I can do wrong when installing these can damage the X7? Also what's the difference between the single and dual op amps?


----------



## Yethal

If You don't bend the pins it should be fine. I'd still listen to @earfonia's advice and test them with cheap headphones first.
  
 Single opamps transmit a single audio signal and dual channel transmit two channels. In X7 case they perform a different function within the amp.


----------



## Ezeru

vinakro said:


> Also what's the difference between the single and dual op amps?




Hi, found a link descibing these x7 op-amps, hope it helps. http://bit.ly/1vUZ6Wt


----------



## MrPlastic

I would recommend you read earfonia's description of rolling opamps in his review and remember to put the number one pin in the correct position. He recommends to check with a voltmeter which I didn't do but I definitely used my cheapest set of headphones before I used my expensive sets.
 I was definitely impressed with the Sparkos discrete opamps.


----------



## Yethal

I connected the X7 to a separate power circuit (different than the one all my other stuff is plugged into), connected the X7 to my phone via Bluetooth and played music for an hour on cheapest headphones I have. I recommend doing that just in case.


----------



## Evshrug

sparko311 said:


> Hey guys.  Andrew from Sparkos Labs here.  I would like to thank Yethal for trying out the devices and posting his impressions.  If any of you would like to give them a try or if you have any questions, please contact me on my website.



This could be an eventual thing. I'll google for your website, and bookmark it for future fun funds.




yethal said:


> If they do improve the soundstage, I haven't noticed. However the improved clarity should help to locate footsteps.
> From what I gathered, the gain switch on the X7 just unlocks the full voltage swing of the amp so You may be right about low gain being underpowered.
> 
> I think the duals would fit if both set of extenders were removed.
> ...



Buying things for me? 
But seriously, could happen some day. The X7 is pretty great with Mid-Fi headphones, but my new HD800s sound a little thin in the mids straight out of the X7. Would be cool to try it one day, even if it just helps my K612.


----------



## Yethal

evshrug said:


> This could be an eventual thing. I'll google for your website, and bookmark it for future fun funds.
> Buying things for me?
> But seriously, could happen some day. The X7 is pretty great with Mid-Fi headphones, but my new HD800s sound a little thin in the mids straight out of the X7. Would be cool to try it one day, even if it just helps my K612.


 

 You won't regret it. Pinky promise.


----------



## Imperatore

If direct mode is supposed to be pure, why do I hear nothing when I enable it on ps4?


----------



## Yethal

imperatore said:


> If direct mode is supposed to be pure, why do I hear nothing when I enable it on ps4?


 

 Direct mode only works if two channel PCM is sent via optical. It will not work with Dolby Digital


----------



## Imperatore

I can confirm you're telling the truth.


----------



## Yethal

imperatore said:


> I can confirm you're telling the truth.


 

 I like big sound cards and I cannot lie.


----------



## Mentis

I wonder how much better are the Sparkos vs the OPA827 I currently have hmmmm


----------



## Imperatore

Getting annoyed with the adapter. Was testing mic level on ps4 and its all crackly and distorted. I known the mic is OK as it's fine on the mixamp. 
Sometimes its OK. I moved the unit close to ps4 and no different


----------



## inseconds99

imperatore said:


> Getting annoyed with the adapter. Was testing mic level on ps4 and its all crackly and distorted. I known the mic is OK as it's fine on the mixamp.
> Sometimes its OK. I moved the unit close to ps4 and no different


 
 Mic levels on the x7 are the worst. On my pc I am either so low that no one can hear me or if I boost the mic it distorts and cracks and they get annoyed. I have tired 4 different mics, all the same problem. Def the crappy mic in on this thing


----------



## kellte2

inseconds99 said:


> Mic levels on the x7 are the worst. On my pc I am either so low that no one can hear me or if I boost the mic it distorts and cracks and they get annoyed. I have tired 4 different mics, all the same problem. Def the crappy mic in on this thing




My experience has been the opposite. Friends on ps4 tell me that I'm much clearer now than I was with my mixamp.


----------



## Imperatore

Oh yes it's very clear when it works, but nothing changes and then suddenly it decided to distort and make odd noises.


----------



## Slogster

Hopefully, someone can help, shed a little light etc.
  
 Had it 2 days, updated the firmware, if I touch the calibration under speakers the front left sounds "robotic" almost, anything other than the preset of 7.2ft will distort etc
  
 Always more than one problem, wouldn't be any fun otherwise, If I enable Surround in the SBX Pro it mutes the speakers, does the same for the Headphone. When reflashing I have speakers and headphones disconnected.
  
 If anyone knows anything regarding those would be helpful, I have tried switching back to the older firmware, and trying again, and redownloading etc, still no luck.
  
 And if I could have help with one issue, I split my Headphone/Speaker usage 50/50, I understand I have to have windows set to 5.1 for the proper surround effect etc when using headphones, but when I switch to speakers which is 2.0, it hard switches the windows setting, is this the norm and any workaround, as its a little tedious having to reset it every time, am I missing out leaving it permanently on 5.1 when switching over to speakers etc.
  
 Otherwise, sounds great, but the Firmware issue and calibration problem are a good cause for RMA.


----------



## kellte2

After the flurry of posts regarding the SS3601 from Sparkos Labs, I placed an order.  They arrived last night and the installation was a breeze.  Removing the stock LME49710 resulted in some bent pins, but i was able to straighten them out.  However, I won't be going back due the fact that the SS3601s sound so much better. 
  
 Up to this point, I was completely happy with my X7.  It was a huge improvement in SQ over my mixamp/m-stage combo that I'd used before, but the SS3601's remove a veil that I didn't know existed.  Now the sound is crystal clear, full and the separation is improved.
  
 I will stress what Yethal posted earlier, but take care when removing and installing the op amps.  The stock LME49710 op amps are very flimsy and sit more or less flush with the connection, so removal was tough.  Ended up bending a lot of the pins on the left op amp that is positioned close to the plastic casing of the X7.  Like I said earlier, I gently bent them back in place, but just a word of caution.
  
 Same goes for the SS3601s.  It will be a very, very tight fit on the left side, and the silicon chip will literally hug the side of the X7 casework.  This means that it will be difficult to remove.  I attempted to remove the SS3601s last night, just to A-B with the old LME49710s, and ended up with a MINOR bend of a pin or two on the SS3601 on the left.  I was able to gently straighten it out, but be careful.
  
 I assume a minor recorrection of a bent pin won't affect performance of the op-amp...anyone able to comment on that?  They're still pumping out amazing sound, at least.


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> After the flurry of posts regarding the SS3601 from Sparkos Labs, I placed an order.  They arrived last night and the installation was a breeze.  Removing the stock LME49710 resulted in some bent pins, but i was able to straighten them out.  However, I won't be going back due the fact that the SS3601s sound so much better.
> 
> Up to this point, I was completely happy with my X7.  It was a huge improvement in SQ over my mixamp/m-stage combo that I'd used before, but the SS3601's remove a veil that I didn't know existed.  Now the sound is crystal clear, full and the separation is improved.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm glad You're happy with them too. As for the bent pins, do You mean the actual pins on the chip or the extenders (there are two sets of extenders, not just one)? If all You bent is an extender then it's not a problem, these can be easily replaced.


----------



## kellte2

yethal said:


> I'm glad You're happy with them too. As for the bent pins, do You mean the actual pins on the chip or the extenders (there are two sets of extenders, not just one)? If all You bent is an extender then it's not a problem, these can be easily replaced.


 
  
 Actual pin (sadly).  It was minor and I very carefully corrected it so that it was able to be installed correctly.
  
 Mine only shipped with one set of extenders.  Pulled those off before installing because I was under the assumption that 1) I would need the clearance; and 2) SQ would be marginally better (from what I've read elsewhere).
  
 EDIT:
  
 Check the tape.  Looking back at your photos, it seems like I removed the very flimsy exterior extender with the silver colored prongs, but left the sturdier gold extender on for my installation, so if that is indeed a second extender, then that is where the formerly bent pins were.


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> Actual pin (sadly).  It was minor and I very carefully corrected it so that it was able to be installed correctly.
> 
> Mine only shipped with one set of extenders.  Pulled those off before installing because I was under the assumption that 1) I would need the clearance; and 2) SQ would be marginally better (from what I've read elsewhere).
> 
> ...


 

 Then it's not a problem, the second set of extenders can be safely replaced. I remember reading a review that mentioned slightly increased transparency after removing the second set of extenders and attaching the op-amps directly to the socket, however I'm not willing to risk trying that.


----------



## Mentis

kellte2 said:


> After the flurry of posts regarding the SS3601 from Sparkos Labs, I placed an order.  They arrived last night and the installation was a breeze.  Removing the stock LME49710 resulted in some bent pins, but i was able to straighten them out.  However, I won't be going back due the fact that the SS3601s sound so much better.
> 
> Up to this point, I was completely happy with my X7.  It was a huge improvement in SQ over my mixamp/m-stage combo that I'd used before, but the SS3601's remove a veil that I didn't know existed.  Now the sound is crystal clear, full and the separation is improved.
> 
> ...


 
  
 did you get dual or single stack?  in fact, does the duals work on the X7? Thanks


----------



## kellte2

I only purchased the single stack ss3601. The dual stack ss3602 apparently will work but you won't be able to use the cover plate.


----------



## Yethal

I talked with Andrew about that. Ss3602 with no extenders are about as tall as ss3601 with one set of extenders so they should fit. However they should be used on the I/V conversion stage and not the differential to single ended stage.


----------



## kellte2

yethal said:


> I talked with Andrew about that. Ss3602 with no extenders are about as tall as ss3601 with one set of extenders so they should fit. However they should be used on the I/V conversion stage and not the differential to single ended stage.




Who's willing to test them on the X7 in the good name of science?


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> Who's willing to test them on the X7 in the good name of science?



I am as soon as I have money to spare.


----------



## Fegefeuer

I'm willing to. Just tell me what I need to buy, then I'll test it. 
  
 Edit: DAMN I'M WAVING THE FLAG. That's more than 260€ to Germany.


----------



## Yethal

fegefeuer said:


> I'm willing to. Just tell me what I need to buy, then I'll test it.



Sparkos Labs ss3602. You'll be satisfied.


----------



## Corydoras

How does Sparkos stack against Burson V5?
  
 Anyone able to share your opinions?
  
 i am looking forward to buy Burson Single V5.
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## eltorrete

I think the burson v5 not fit into the X7


----------



## Yethal

Neither Burson nor Dexxa are small enough to fit inside the X7.


----------



## Ezeru

There's the smaller burson v5i


----------



## Yethal

ezeru said:


> There's the smaller burson v5i


 

 Not going to fit either.


----------



## Mentis

yethal said:


> I am as soon as I have money to spare.


 
 I'll wait til you get your hands on it before I make the purchase.  Don't want to plunge on the 3601 then find out 3602 also fits perfectly and sound superior to 3601   Until then, I'll rock my OPA827's.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Yethal

mentis said:


> I'll wait til you get your hands on it before I make the purchase.  Don't want to plunge on the 3601 then find out 3602 also fits perfectly and sound superior to 3601   Until then, I'll rock my OPA827's.  Thanks guys!


 

 They aren't mutually exclusive. SS3602 are used on the I/V conversion stage and the SS3601 on the differential to single ended stage. They can be used together.


----------



## kellte2

yethal said:


> They aren't mutually exclusive. SS3602 are used on the I/V conversion stage and the SS3601 on the differential to single ended stage. They can be used together.




First post seems to indicate that the stock I/V op amp does more than a capable job against SOME competition (though the SS3602 was not tested). The SS3601 offers a considerable SQ improvement for half the cost of the SS3602. I'm sure, paired together, you would have ideal results, but it seems like the stock I/V op amp is sufficient (read: probably insufficient to us on Head-Fi).


----------



## Yethal

They are pricy, I definitely agree on that. But despite the X7s flaws I consider it an overall great device. Versatile and great sounding.
 I'd have to spend a considerable amount of money in order to achieve the same degree of functionality and SQ using separate devices. That's why I don't want to get rid of the X7, it fits my life too much.
 However it seems that I've been hanging around on Head-Fi for long enough that I may have caught a disease known as "upgraditis". Even though I enjoy the way my setup sounds I am not 100% satisfied with it and always look for an improvement.
 So now we have a conflict. On one hand, I want to keep the X7 as a core part of my setup. On the other hand, I want better sound. The only way to bring these two ideas together is by replacing the op-amps. Which is why I don't mind the SS3602 being so expensive. I'm going to buy them anyway. And I'll be damn happy about it.


----------



## Mentis

yethal said:


> They aren't mutually exclusive. SS3602 are used on the I/V conversion stage and the SS3601 on the differential to single ended stage. They can be used together.


 
 That's... even more pricey...


----------



## Fegefeuer

yethal said:


> They are pricy, I definitely agree on that. But despite the X7s flaws I consider it an overall great device. Versatile and great sounding.
> I'd have to spend a considerable amount of money in order to achieve the same degree of functionality and SQ using separate devices. That's why I don't want to get rid of the X7, it fits my life too much.
> However it seems that I've been hanging around on Head-Fi for long enough that I may have caught a disease known as "upgraditis". Even though I enjoy the way my setup sounds I am not 100% satisfied with it and always look for an improvement.
> So now we have a conflict. On one hand, I want to keep the X7 as a core part of my setup. On the other hand, I want better sound. The only way to bring these two ideas together is by replacing the op-amps. Which is why I don't mind the SS3602 being so expensive. I'm going to buy them anyway. And I'll be damn happy about it.


 
  
 That's a good way. A remarkably better setup costs a lot more. Plus a new headphone anyway. Imo that Shure is right there with the X7. No need to go higher.


----------



## Sam21

A new driver with new UI was supposed to be released...what happened to that ?


----------



## jincuteguy

yethal said:


> They are pricy, I definitely agree on that. But despite the X7s flaws I consider it an overall great device. Versatile and great sounding.
> I'd have to spend a considerable amount of money in order to achieve the same degree of functionality and SQ using separate devices. That's why I don't want to get rid of the X7, it fits my life too much.
> However it seems that I've been hanging around on Head-Fi for long enough that I may have caught a disease known as "upgraditis". Even though I enjoy the way my setup sounds I am not 100% satisfied with it and always look for an improvement.
> So now we have a conflict. On one hand, I want to keep the X7 as a core part of my setup. On the other hand, I want better sound. The only way to bring these two ideas together is by replacing the op-amps. Which is why I don't mind the SS3602 being so expensive. I'm going to buy them anyway. And I'll be damn happy about it.


 
  
 Hey man, so if you were going for a better setup and get rid of the X7, which DAC / Amp would you go for? Thx
  
 Also, when you bought the OP Amp, did u have to buy 2 x SS3601? that's $40 x 2 = $80.


----------



## chroniX

I was wondering if there are any high quality dynamic microphones that would work with the X7 if I were to use an XLR to 3.5mm cable? I think the X7 provides 5V phantom power from what I've read but I'm unsure if any dynamic mic exists that 5V would be sufficient for...


----------



## Mentis

jincuteguy said:


> Hey man, so if you were going for a better setup and get rid of the X7, which DAC / Amp would you go for? Thx
> 
> Also, when you bought the OP Amp, did u have to buy 2 x SS3601? that's $40 x 2 = $80.


 
 i believe you have to install them in pairs for X7


----------



## Yethal

fegefeuer said:


> That's a good way. A remarkably better setup costs a lot more. Plus a new headphone anyway. Imo that Shure is right there with the X7. No need to go higher.


 

 I don't think I'd ever go higher than Shures. I may buy a closed pair of cans to accompany them though.


jincuteguy said:


> Hey man, so if you were going for a better setup and get rid of the X7, which DAC / Amp would you go for? Thx
> 
> Also, when you bought the OP Amp, did u have to buy 2 x SS3601? that's $40 x 2 = $80.


 

 Haven't thought about that honestly, I'd have to find a buyer for the X7 first. I don't earn enough money at my current job to buy a new setup without selling the current one first.
  
 Yup, 2x SS3601. Actually Andrew sold them to me at a 20$ discount so I paid 60$ + 14$ shipping to Poland.


----------



## Yethal

chronix said:


> I was wondering if there are any high quality dynamic microphones that would work with the X7 if I were to use an XLR to 3.5mm cable? I think the X7 provides 5V phantom power from what I've read but I'm unsure if any dynamic mic exists that 5V would be sufficient for...


 

 For what would You use the microphone for? If it's for gaming then stuff like V-Moda BoomPro or Antlion ModMic will be sufficient enough. If it's for vocals/instruments You're better off buying a preamp with an analog line-level output and connect it to the X7 line-level input. The ADC used in the X7 is the same as the one used in the Devialet D-Premier, a 12.000 euro dac/amp.


----------



## Imperatore

My device has decided to start transmitting everything I say despite my boom pro not being plugged in.  The mic is silenced in mixer and yet it's broadcasting everything I say when playing on my PS4,  I have had to turn it off as I cannot stop it.  Really weird.
 It's louder if I turn output device to TV/Amp instead of BT-W2.
 The amount of niggles on this thing is quite incredible.  I do miss the simplicity of the mixamp at times.


----------



## jincuteguy

yethal said:


> I don't think I'd ever go higher than Shures. I may buy a closed pair of cans to accompany them though.
> 
> Haven't thought about that honestly, I'd have to find a buyer for the X7 first. I don't earn enough money at my current job to buy a new setup without selling the current one first.
> 
> Yup, 2x SS3601. Actually Andrew sold them to me at a 20$ discount so I paid 60$ + 14$ shipping to Poland.


 
  
  
 So did you regret for buying those SS3601? or not at all? like it actually make the X7 a lot better?


----------



## Yethal

jincuteguy said:


> So did you regret for buying those SS3601? or not at all? like it actually make the X7 a lot better?



I don't regret buying them at all. I'm deeply satisfied with them. They do make the X7 sound better. However, whether the difference is subtle or not is a personal thing as is everything else in audio. I noticed the improvement immediately. My only regret right now is that I don't have money for the ss3602.


----------



## deanorthk

I now have my PS4 and PS3 connected to the X7 (through HDMI to optical audio extractor), my gaming pc, and the X7 output to woo audi 6SE.
 it's working great so far.


----------



## jincuteguy

yethal said:


> I don't regret buying them at all. I'm deeply satisfied with them. They do make the X7 sound better. However, whether the difference is subtle or not is a personal thing as is everything else in audio. I noticed the improvement immediately. My only regret right now is that I don't have money for the ss3602.


 
 If you have enough money for the SS3602, do you have to buy them in pair also? And I thought you said the SS3602 doesn't fit in the X7?


----------



## Yethal

jincuteguy said:


> If you have enough money for the SS3602, do you have to buy them in pair also? And I thought you said the SS3602 doesn't fit in the X7?



Yes, You'll need a pair. Ss3602 will not fit with the extenders attached, however they should fit if both pairs of extenders are removed.


----------



## Casserole

yethal said:


> I don't regret buying them at all. I'm deeply satisfied with them. They do make the X7 sound better. However, whether the difference is subtle or not is a personal thing as is everything else in audio. I noticed the improvement immediately. My only regret right now is that I don't have money for the ss3602.


 
 How easy was it to put in the SS3601's? I'm no expert so have no idea what they do but an upgrade for $40 doesn't sound bad to me


----------



## Fegefeuer

you need two of them.


----------



## raymond0586

what is the lowest price for x7 (black)?


----------



## VeerK

Can't even find one of the LE of the X7


----------



## SLK350

I just tried replacing the original op-amps with SS3601 but the volume got very low so I put the original op-amps back. Any ideas why? I replaced all 4 of them.
  
 Got it from here: http://www.ebay.de/itm/141467375782


----------



## Yethal

slk350 said:


> I just tried replacing the original op-amps with SS3601 but the volume got very low so I put the original op-amps back. Any ideas why? I replaced all 4 of them.
> 
> Got it from here: http://www.ebay.de/itm/141467375782


 

 You're not supposed to replace all four op-amps with them. The SS3601 are *single channel* opamps and should only be used to replace opamps on balanced to single ended stage*. *Check out this picture:


 Only these two op-amps are to be replaced with the SS3601 (notice the orientation of the X7 in the picture). The other two are supposed to be replaced with the SS3602 opamps (the dual version). Place the op-amps in the configuration shown above for everything to work correctly. You'll wind up with a spare pair of SS3601. In Your place I'd find somebody willing to buy the spare pair off of you.


----------



## Imperatore

Does anyone know if you can get the fascia that goes over the headphone inputs as a spare part?  I got another X7 from Amazon Warehouse deals but it's missing it.


----------



## Yethal

imperatore said:


> Does anyone know if you can get the fascia that goes over the headphone inputs as a spare part?  I got another X7 from Amazon Warehouse deals but it's missing it.


 

 There is such a thing included with the X7? I'm starting to wonder what else have I accidentally threw away.


----------



## Fegefeuer

yes, every X7 model has that "stand"


----------



## Yethal

fegefeuer said:


> yes, every X7 model has that "stand"


 

 Okay, I get it now. For a moment I thought there was another accessory shipped with the X7 that I may have accidentally threw away.


----------



## kellte2

New iOS app hit the AppStore. 

You can now enable/disable surround processing with line/optical out.


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

Oh nice, Time to start looking for a Mojo.

 Quote: 





kellte2 said:


> New iOS app hit the AppStore.
> 
> You can now enable/disable surround processing with line/optical out.


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> New iOS app hit the AppStore.
> 
> You can now enable/disable surround processing with line/optical out.



OH GOD YES


----------



## Casserole

imperatore said:


> Does anyone know if you can get the fascia that goes over the headphone inputs as a spare part?  I got another X7 from Amazon Warehouse deals but it's missing it.


 
 Another? :0
  
 I was watching 3 on warehouse deals and they all went the other day


----------



## Imperatore

I actually mean the part of the casing which goes over the front ports.  I got one from Amazon WH deals and someone has clearly dropped it and it is missing. 
  
  
 Originally Posted by *Casserole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 Another? :0
  
 I was watching 3 on warehouse deals and they all went the other day 
  
 I'm only responsible for two of them.  One is going back due to missing said part.  You should have bitten as soon as you saw them for that price!


----------



## conquerator2

yethal said:


> OH GOD YES


 
 Wait, what?


----------



## Fegefeuer

Gonna check later

It's true. Finally


----------



## kellte2

imperatore said:


> I actually mean the part of the casing which goes over the front ports.  I got one from Amazon WH deals and someone has clearly dropped it and it is missing.
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Casserole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...




Missing casing doesn't sound good...I'm interested to see a pic.


----------



## VeerK

imperatore said:


> I actually mean the part of the casing which goes over the front ports.  I got one from Amazon WH deals and someone has clearly dropped it and it is missing.
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Casserole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...




How much was the warehouse price?


----------



## arcwindz

What new app? Is it finally? Or is it just a dream lol, i don't see any update on the creative support page


----------



## Yethal

arcwindz said:


> What new app? Is it finally? Or is it just a dream lol, i don't see any update on the creative support page


 

 You won't, Creative doesn't really give a flying **** about its own support page.


----------



## shuto77

yethal said:


> You won't, Creative doesn't really give a flying **** about its own support page.




LOL, I was just trying to find a link to the recent firmware update for the X7 and couldn't find it.

Where would they hide it, if not on the support page? 

There's a huge disconnect between their marketing and engineering departments. It's really sad.


----------



## Yethal

shuto77 said:


> LOL, I was just trying to find a link to the recent firmware update for the X7 and couldn't find it.
> 
> Where would they hide it, if not on the support page?
> 
> There's a huge disconnect between their marketing and engineering departments. It's really sad.


 

 That's not a problem specific to Creative. Back when I worked at a corporation, our internal communication was so bad that once I found out about a marketing campaing I was supposed to do some tests/customer support for from the customers said campaign was targeted at and not from my coworkers. I imagine Creative is governed by the same PnR-style absurds.


----------



## lenroot77

Oh I'm really wanting an x7 again...


----------



## shuto77

yethal said:


> That's not a problem specific to Creative. Back when I worked at a corporation, our internal communication was so bad that once I found out about a marketing campaing I was supposed to do some tests/customer support for from the customers said campaign was targeted at and not from my coworkers. I imagine Creative is governed by the same PnR-style absurds.




Fair enough. 

But wasn't there a firmware update for the X7 last month? I can't find it on their site. 

Thanks!


----------



## Imperatore

kellte2 said:


> Missing casing doesn't sound good...I'm interested to see a pic.


 
 There are 4 holes for clips, it must be available as a part somehow.  No damage to unit other than that.
  

  
  


veerk said:


> How much was the warehouse price?


 
 £174.74 and £165.67


----------



## xxlbeerz

kellte2 said:


> My experience has been the opposite. Friends on ps4 tell me that I'm much clearer now than I was with my mixamp.


 

 Same here.  No issues with mic.


----------



## c-attack

shuto77 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> But wasn't there a firmware update for the X7 last month? I can't find it on their site.
> 
> Thanks!


 
 Last firmware update was on Feb. 29 & March 1 for both Windows and Mac.  It's possible they were doing site maintenance.  You can try my link below.
  
http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=1&CatName=Sound+Blaster&subCatID=1090&subCatName=X-Series&prodID=22189&prodName=Sound+Blaster+X7&bTopTwenty=1&VARSET=prodfaqRODFAQ_22189,VARSET=CategoryID:1
  
  
  
 On another note, did anyone decide to go ahead and try the SS3602?  Thoughts on it or the 3601.  I am trying to warm my HD700 & X7 up a little.


----------



## Evshrug

It's not a feature implemented through firmware update, as far as I see from posted comments (haven't tried it yet myself). There was a new update to the app (iPhone/iPad app, hopefully the Android and PC/Mac apps too).


----------



## Yethal

No Android update as of yet.


----------



## kellte2

evshrug said:


> It's not a feature implemented through firmware update, as far as I see from posted comments (haven't tried it yet myself). There was a new update to the app (iPhone/iPad app, hopefully the Android and PC/Mac apps too).




Firmware update is required to take advantage of the line out processing. Says so in the AppStore notes. 

The firmware needed is the one released earlier this year. I had already updated the firmware, so the iOS controller simply "unlocked" the ability to toggle line out processing.


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> Firmware update is required to take advantage of the line out processing. Says so in the AppStore notes.
> 
> The firmware needed is the one released earlier this year. I had already updated the firmware, so the iOS controller simply "unlocked" the ability to toggle line out processing.


 

 So, we've been sitting on this for three months now? Also, no Android or PC app.


----------



## Sam21

something tells me a new driver with new UI is coming...


----------



## Mentis

so does that mean headphone SBX is now supported through line out/optical out?


----------



## conquerator2

Apparently. For now "exclusive" to the Apples...


----------



## kellte2

yethal said:


> So, we've been sitting on this for three months now? Also, no Android or PC app.




Basically, yes.


----------



## Yethal

sam21 said:


> something tells me a new driver with new UI is coming...


 

 Yeah, the Creative rep. Like four months ago. Since then, only silence.


----------



## Evshrug




----------



## Yethal

evshrug said:


>


 

 What is the other option under Speaker output target? Is it possible to set it to headphones? Or to fixed volume?


----------



## lenroot77

I don't suppose anyone is looking to sell there X7 now? 

Shoot me a pm!


----------



## Mentis

My jaw just dropped... Thank you creative! I will be patiently wait for the pc android version


----------



## Yethal

lenroot77 said:


> I don't suppose anyone is looking to sell there X7 now?
> 
> Shoot me a pm!


 

 Didn't You use to own one before?


----------



## lenroot77

yethal said:


> Didn't You use to own one before?




I sure did! 

Now that it has the line out it'd be nice to have again. Especially with my current audio chain and a future that looks to have an hd800 purchase in it.


----------



## kellte2

lenroot77 said:


> I sure did!
> 
> Now that it has the line out it'd be nice to have again. Especially with my current audio chain and a future that looks to have an hd800 purchase in it.




Is it that people are looking to use a different, better amp with the X7? While I'm sure there are benefits, I don't understand the draw of the line out feature. After upgrading the op amps, I can't really see how much more I'd need from a headphone DAC/amp combo.


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> Is it that people are looking to use a different, better amp with the X7? While I'm sure there are benefits, I don't understand the draw of the line out feature. After upgrading the op amps,* I can't really see how much more I'd need from a headphone DAC/amp combo.*


 
 Bugless drivers maybe? I mean, I love my X7 but seriously, Creative dropped a ball on this one.


----------



## kellte2

yethal said:


> Bugless drivers maybe? I mean, I love my X7 but seriously, Creative dropped a ball on this one.




My only gripe is the drivers. My iPad and iPhone have a hard time connecting via Bluetooth and the sound quality of USB host is way worse than Bluetooth for me, so I'm chalking that up to a driver issue, too. 

Other than that, I can't see the usefulness of SBX out over optical or line. The unit is already $400, and I know this is head fi, but if you're going to use another amp in the chain, then the X7 becomes a very expensive console sound processor.


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> My only gripe is the drivers. My iPad and iPhone have a hard time connecting via Bluetooth and the sound quality of USB host is way worse than Bluetooth for me, so I'm chalking that up to a driver issue, too.
> 
> Other than that, I can't see the usefulness of SBX out over optical or line. The unit is already $400, and I know this is head fi, but if you're going to use another amp in the chain, then the X7 becomes a very expensive console sound processor.


 

 I use the USB host pretty much only for charging my phone since my PC is on all the time and both devices share a music collection. However I do see a reason to use the SBX to line-out feature, mainly balanced and electrostatic headphones.


----------



## kellte2

yethal said:


> I use the USB host pretty much only for charging my phone since my PC is on all the time and both devices share a music collection. However I do see a reason to use the SBX to line-out feature, mainly balanced and electrostatic headphones.




I can see the balanced/electrostatic utility. Good poinT. 

If you use iOS devices, give the USB host mode a whirl. The sq is incredibly tinny. Directly connected to PC via USB sounds about the same as my iDevices via Bluetooth.


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> I can see the balanced/electrostatic utility. Good poinT.
> 
> If you use iOS devices, give the USB host mode a whirl. The sq is incredibly tinny. Directly connected to PC via USB sounds about the same as my iDevices via Bluetooth.


 

 I'm and Android guy, the USB host sounds almost the same as the main USB connection. It's a shame that iOS driver is so bad.


----------



## Imperatore

Any PS4 users come across a weird bug where by the built in X7 mic decides to enable itself and broadcast everything you say despite muting it?  Only way I found to fix it is switch off the X7 and the PS4 and Turn the PS4 on first and then the X7.


----------



## VeerK

lenroot77 said:


> I don't suppose anyone is looking to sell there X7 now?
> 
> Shoot me a pm!




Me first


----------



## Yethal

imperatore said:


> Any PS4 users come across a weird bug where by the built in X7 mic decides to enable itself and broadcast everything you say despite muting it?  Only way I found to fix it is switch off the X7 and the PS4 and Turn the PS4 on first and then the X7.



"It's not a bug, it's a feature." ~ NSA


----------



## conquerator2

^ Touché lol 
Anyway, RE - Optical / LO passthrough - lots of us have a better sound chain than the X7. Or go for a different sound, etc. So this has been a feature lots of us welcome as now natively supported without workarounds...
Right now the only choice, short of the Realiser  Unless the G5 can eventually do it...


----------



## Casserole

WELP I just bought one second hand so I hope I don't run into any issues lol


----------



## Casserole

So I got it all set up tonight  Couple questions to those of you with one - the volume knob tends to scrape a little on the bottom when turning it though don't know if this is just a problem with mine? I've also connected my ps4 up with the toslink cable and the ps4 is playing sound out of the HDMI and toslink... bit weird so I just turned the volume on my monitor to 0. 
  
 All in all though I couldn't be happier with how neat this solution is and the audio quality is great. Also my speakers are rated for 6*Ω *should I used the* 4**Ω** or 8**Ω* on the X7?
  
 Also here's a picture of my set up encase anybody wanted to see it  https://i.imgur.com/q123iHr.jpg


----------



## VeerK

casserole said:


> So I got it all set up tonight  Couple questions to those of you with one - the volume knob tends to scrape a little on the bottom when turning it though don't know if this is just a problem with mine? I've also connected my ps4 up with the toslink cable and the ps4 is playing sound out of the HDMI and toslink... bit weird so I just turned the volume on my monitor to 0.
> 
> All in all though I couldn't be happier with how neat this solution is and the audio quality is great. Also my speakers are rated for 6*Ω *should I used the* 4**Ω** or 8**Ω* on the X7?
> 
> Also here's a picture of my set up encase anybody wanted to see it  https://i.imgur.com/q123iHr.jpg


 
  
 I like your set up, very clean


----------



## Yethal

casserole said:


> So I got it all set up tonight  Couple questions to those of you with one - the volume knob tends to scrape a little on the bottom when turning it though don't know if this is just a problem with mine? I've also connected my ps4 up with the toslink cable and the ps4 is playing sound out of the HDMI and toslink... bit weird so I just turned the volume on my monitor to 0.
> 
> All in all though I couldn't be happier with how neat this solution is and the audio quality is great. Also my speakers are rated for 6[COLOR=252525]*Ω*[/COLOR] should I used the[COLOR=252525]* 4*[/COLOR][COLOR=252525]*Ω*[/COLOR] [COLOR=252525]*or 8*[/COLOR][COLOR=252525]*Ω*[/COLOR] on the X7?
> 
> Also here's a picture of my set up encase anybody wanted to see it  https://i.imgur.com/q123iHr.jpg



Multi output is normal, ps4 does that. As for the speakers, set them to 8 ohms.


----------



## Evshrug

yethal said:


> What is the other option under Speaker output target? Is it possible to set it to headphones? Or to fixed volume?




It's almost like that option was specifically made for me and my Stax setup, lol!


As you can see, the intent is to have "speaker output" go out the powered taps on the back, the Line-out outputs, or both. Before, that was always set as "Amplifier + Line Out," or more descriptively, speaker out sends audio to both outputs. This doesn't affect the settings for when the X7 is set to "headphone out," even though they put the processed headphone surround out setting on this speakers panel of the app, lol.




kellte2 said:


> Is it that people are looking to use a different, better amp with the X7? While I'm sure there are benefits, I don't understand the draw of the line out feature. After upgrading the op amps, I can't really see how much more I'd need from a headphone DAC/amp combo.



You know what... I HAVE better DACs and Amps anyway, so at some point I am going to use this feature just because, but overall I side with you.

The X7 really is a decently capable mid-fi DAC and amp, and the ability to upgrade the OpAmps is something I'd like to investigate further. For the longest time, surround processing was only available for PC, or for consoles with an external processor for about $120, and for the money the amps were always fairly weak and the DACs kinda basic (read: entry-fi fuzzy definition), and in those days we almost always had to double-amp for any headphone that wasn't designed very easy to drive and merely dream of how good surround would be with a nice DAC. Now, the X7 is more than satisfactory with almost any single ended headphone, and any upgrades would be more to suit taste rather than being underpowered. Processed Line-out and optical out is pretty niché.

That said... Providing an amping line-out and even bypassing the DAC with an optical-out had been a tradition with Creative PC products in the past, and extended the utility of those products. Don't want the perception that something was taken away, especially with Creative's TOTL product. The other aspect is that this *is* Creative's TOTL product... the X7's very good, but there are technically greater products out there (but cost lots of $$$ before they're appreciably better), and it would suck if the Creative product couldn't be integrated into my best setup.

As Deadpool would say "Maximum Effort!!!"




kellte2 said:


> My only gripe is the drivers. My iPad and iPhone have a hard time connecting via Bluetooth and the sound quality of USB host is way worse than Bluetooth for me, so I'm chalking that up to a driver issue, too.



Uh, my iPad and iPhone don't Bluetooth connect automatically when the X7 is on (like my BT Speaker or Creative E5 do), but every time I go into settings and tap the saved device it connects without issue. If it's harder than that for you, you could try forgetting and re-pairing your devices?

When I did an iOS update, my iPhone and iPad started intermittently not communicating/playing audio through the USB Host port, but I'm good to go after a few plug/unplugs (thought I had this problem recently but turns out I just had the USB Host volume turned down in settings). USB host sounds clearly better than Bluetooth to me.



yethal said:


> I'm and Android guy, the USB host sounds almost the same as the main USB connection.



Same, on my iPhone and iPad. Better DAC than the iPhone's internal is clearly evident too.




casserole said:


> WELP I just bought one second hand so I hope I don't run into any issues lol .



Welcome to de club! I think your setup looks pretty tidy too... Somebody likes their Rainbow Six, and I find it interesting you like to use a wired Mac keyboard on your windows tower. I've got one too!

My X7's volume knob has no rubbing or rough spots, just a light even resistance while turning.


----------



## kellte2

Went back and listened to Bluetooth versus USB Host, and Creative seems to have borked Bluetooth playback in the latest update. Everything is decidedly adjusted to the left channel. There's still stereo happening, but all the vocals seem to "lean" left. 

Everything sounds centered when using USB host, but I still feel like it is slightly flatter sounding.

Ediit:
Reinstalled the op amps and all seems better. Doesn't explain why Bluetooth's stereo imaging was adjusted to the left last night, but it appears to be working normally now.


----------



## Casserole

veerk said:


> I like your set up, very clean


 
 Thanks it's not normally that clean aha wait until I get my notepad on it and then stuff starts to pile up  
  
  


yethal said:


> Multi output is normal, ps4 does that. As for the speakers, set them to 8 ohms.


 
 Ahh good to know thanks! Maybe I'd been using DVI last time with the PS4 so not noticed the multi sound output. Thanks on the speakers, 8ohms sounded punchier and slightly louder just didn't want to damage the speakers
  
  


evshrug said:


> Welcome to de club! I think your setup looks pretty tidy too... Somebody likes their Rainbow Six, and I find it interesting you like to use a wired Mac keyboard on your windows tower. I've got one too!
> 
> My X7's volume knob has no rubbing or rough spots, just a light even resistance while turning.


 
 Cheers, like I said above whether I can keep it tidy will be a challenge haha the wallpaper I thought was really cool, I like how it uses the dual screens but I've not actually played the game  oh really I normally get stick for that but it's such a good keyboard and doesn't take up much room! I think mines a US version but I'm used to it  Not sure what's up with my X7, it was second hand but probably covered under warranty still if it becomes problematic....


----------



## Deepo

Hi,
  
 I've owned the X7 for a while, and I love it, but I've been having some trouble. I think I found a workaround today, so I thought I'd post it here, in case anyone is having similar issues. Might have been posted earlier in the thread as well, but this thread is huuuuge. I'll update my post in case I run into any issues.
  
 I have my X7 hooked up to my desktop via USB. I've been having issues with some games here and there, but just last week the problems got so bad I had to do some real testing. I've been seeing some DirectX related crashes here and there for some months, but 2 games finally brought out the problem for real: Final Fantasy XIV DirectX11 and Mirror's Edge Catalyst. FF XIV would cut the sound after some minutes, and sometimes crash on alt-tab, or during gameplay. ME:C constantly dropped the sound. I used EventGhost to diagnose it, and it turns out the USB connection to the X7 was dropped every time the sound troubles started. So I started debugging. Tried about 10 different USB cables. Tried tweaking USB settings in the BIOS. Tried removing my overclock. Tried running it on Windows 7 (Windows 10 is my main). No help. So I decided the problem was Creative having ****ty drivers.
  
 But then I stumbled on an interesting work around. I connected the X7 to my PC via a powered USB 2.0 hub. Bam. No more dropouts.It seems the X7 USB connection was power starved, even though the unit is powered already. I've been playing both games all day, and seeing no issues at all.
  
 So TLR:
  
 Having issues with the X7 via USB? Try connecting it to your computer via a powered USB 2.0 hub.


----------



## Yethal

deepo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've owned the X7 for a while, and I love it, but I've been having some trouble. I think I found a workaround today, so I thought I'd post it here, in case anyone is having similar issues. Might have been posted earlier in the thread as well, but this thread is huuuuge. I'll update my post in case I run into any issues.
> 
> ...


 

 Try disabling USB power saving in Power Management options.


----------



## Deepo

yethal said:


> deepo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...




Thanks for the tip, but I tried that as well, and it didn't fix it. Tried turning off USB suspend in power options as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yethal

How many USB controllers (controllers, not ports) do You have on Your motherboard? Try plugging the X7 on a separate controller from the rest of Your USB devices. To tell You the truth, You're the first person in either of the X7 threads to have reported such a problem.


----------



## Deepo

yethal said:


> How many USB controllers (controllers, not ports) do You have on Your motherboard? Try plugging the X7 on a separate controller from the rest of Your USB devices. To tell You the truth, You're the first person in either of the X7 threads to have reported such a problem.


 
 2 controllers, one Intel and one ASMedia. https://www.asus.com/no/Motherboards/X99S/. Tried to separate it out, but it didn't seem to make a difference.
  
 I suspect the motherboard is more at fault here than the X7. There was one guy on Amazon who seemed to have a similar problem though: http://www.amazon.com/review/R13KUK8ZAF26O4/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00Q3XLGLU
  
 Anyway, it's working now, and I'm a happy camper. I really enjoy the SBX surround effect, so I was dreading switching to another sound card.
  
 I also really enjoy the fact that it mixes USB, optical, bluetooth and USB host sound together without the need to select input, which comes in very handy. I run my phone via bluetooth to hear when it rings. I run another phone via USB host that runs a baby monitor software, so I can use my headphones and still hear my daughter. I run my consoles through the optical and PC through USB. I really love it, and I'm super happy that I finally seem to have gotten it working 100%!


----------



## Casserole

Does anybody know how to make the speakers play mono? I've got a show that's decided that they only want to play audio from one speaker...


----------



## Imperatore

Was playing Ziggeraut on PS4 last night, my god so many pops from my unit in game.  Really puts me off using it.


----------



## Yethal

casserole said:


> Does anybody know how to make the speakers play mono? I've got a show that's decided that they only want to play audio from one speaker...


 

 Ghetto way: Enable SBX
  
 Pro way: foobar has a mono to stereo conversion available as a plugin.


----------



## bigbeard

imperatore said:


> Was playing Ziggeraut on PS4 last night, my god so many pops from my unit in game.  Really puts me off using it.


 

 ​I was playing uncharted 4 and experienced pops too. any firmware update for this?


----------



## Yethal

bigbeard said:


> ​I was playing uncharted 4 and experienced pops too. any firmware update for this?


 

 If You're playing on speakers, switch over from Dolby Digital to PCM (unless You're using 5.1 speakers). If You're using headphones, try either adjusting the dynamic range in the Cinematic tab of the Control panel or mute other inputs.


----------



## Imperatore

Never could sort mine, got rid of it in the end.  Too distracting and painful at times.
  
  
 It was fine in Stereo PCM but surround and it happened all too frequently.


----------



## chroniX

I've seen a couple of people here talk about R6: Siege and I was wondering what all settings you guys are using? Strangely enough, I found that I'm able to locate sounds more accurately with SBX surround off as well as all the other options off (but still set to 5.1 in windows) with my Q701 on high gain.


----------



## Yethal

chronix said:


> I've seen a couple of people here talk about R6: Siege and I was wondering what all settings you guys are using? Strangely enough, I found that I'm able to locate sounds more accurately with SBX surround off as well as all the other options off (but still set to 5.1 in windows) with my Q701 on high gain.


 

 5.1 in Windows, Hi-Fi Dynamic Range, Surround set to 100% in Creative Panel, Crystallizer and Bass set to off.


----------



## conquerator2

Sigh, where the Android and PC updates at?


----------



## chroniX

yethal said:


> 5.1 in Windows, Hi-Fi Dynamic Range, Surround set to 100% in Creative Panel, Crystallizer and Bass set to off.


 
 Thanks I'll give those settings a try. Btw, do you know if these settings for 5.1 Windows are correct?


----------



## bigbeard

yethal said:


> 5.1 in Windows, Hi-Fi Dynamic Range, Surround set to 100% in Creative Panel, Crystallizer and Bass set to off.


 

 ​Any reason why you set sbx to 100%? I have always read ot leave it at 67%.
  
 What audible differences exist?


----------



## Yethal

bigbeard said:


> ​Any reason why you set sbx to 100%? I have always read ot leave it at 67%.
> 
> What audible differences exist?



100% sbx is more immersive. Try it out, see if You like it.



chronix said:


> Thanks I'll give those settings a try. Btw, do you know if these settings for 5.1 Windows are correct?



As far as I know if a game doesn't have its own output settings it defaults to what was set in Windows panel so audio needs to be set to 5.1 in windows for games to output 5.1. You should be good to go.


----------



## Fegefeuer

bigbeard said:


> ​Any reason why you set sbx to 100%? I have always read ot leave it at 67%.
> 
> What audible differences exist?


 
  
 The closer you move towards 100% the smoother the transition between the virtual speakers, the more they blend together, making you lose a bit overall separation, clarity. Totally worth it though for the immersion you gain, like Yethal said.
  
 Dolby Headphone and G5's SBX blend even more and emphasize room reflections noticably higher. The tradeoff is worse than with X7/SBZ(x/xr)'s SBX. Best overall clarity and separation is offered by CMSS-3D at a slight cost of a "immersive cinematic experience" due to the lesser bass and faster decay of reverb. Of course CMSS-3D's strengths which aren#t supported anymore make up for it in the right games but that's not a valid factor anymore. It is a great choice for multiplayer.
  
 Rainbow Six Siege for instance is best with CMSS-3D followed by SBX. Then a bit later DHP and G5's SBX which imo stand no chance.


----------



## justnvc

Is there still a ton of background noise / static on the 3.5mm microphone in port? It's the one thing that is preventing my purchase as it's already horrible enough on my internal ZxR. Could anybody record a sample both with and without Crystal Voice background noise removal enabled? Thanks!
  
 I don't know what they did differently on the entire Recon3D range, or the USB E1/E3/E5 which are all perfect!


----------



## o0Julia0o

The test says:
*"PRO:*
 Asynchronous USB data transfer protocol"
  
 what does that mean? Is it lower latency for pc-gaming?
  
 Does ist support lower ohm-level headphones like AKG 701?
  
 How is the latency in gaming? Bader then pcie of course, but a good usb 2.0 dac or top or bad or medium?
  
 thank you!


----------



## Yethal

o0julia0o said:


> The test says:
> *"PRO:*
> Asynchronous USB data transfer protocol"
> 
> ...


 

 1. It's a better data transmission standard. Don't worry about it.
  
 2. Latency is almost non-existent.
  
 3. Yes.
  
 4. You won't notice it.


----------



## o0Julia0o

thank you, i read a lot about latency-problems wiht music-recording. How about the x7. What´s the latency there?


----------



## Yethal

There should be some measurements in the first post.


----------



## o0Julia0o

O.k, i am reading at the moment. Thank you.


----------



## Evshrug

Latency problems with music recording? What, some kind of video lip-syncing issue? I may only be doing voice overs and game chat, but I don't notice any latency issues other than the usual delay in gaming (like a long distance telephone call... This is not an X7 issue).


----------



## Yethal

X7 supports ASIO so You should be good if You want to record some music.


----------



## o0Julia0o

thank you very much!
  
 Quote:


evshrug said:


> Latency problems with music recording? What, some kind of video lip-syncing issue? I may only be doing voice overs and game chat, but I don't notice any latency issues other than the usual delay in gaming (like a long distance telephone call... This is not an X7 issue).


 
 Yes, a lot of peoply have problems with their audio-setup and latency: http://recording.org/threads/does-s-pdif-out-have-any-latency-before-dac.44542/
 I don´t mean the latency of internet. I mean local latency.
  


yethal said:


> X7 supports ASIO so You should be good if You want to record some music.


 
 Can you switch from ASIO to Direct-Sound? For example i wan´t to record something from my midi-keyboard to Cubase - i wan´t to use ASIO. But after that i wan´t to play a Windows-Game. How easy can i swap to Direct-Sound again?


----------



## Yethal

o0julia0o said:


> Yes, a lot of peoply have problems with their audio-setup and latency: http://recording.org/threads/does-s-pdif-out-have-any-latency-before-dac.44542/
> I don´t mean the latency of internet. I mean local latency.
> 
> Can you switch from ASIO to Direct-Sound? For example i wan´t to record something from my midi-keyboard to Cubase - i wan´t to use ASIO. But after that i wan´t to play a Windows-Game. How easy can i swap to Direct-Sound again?


 

 ASIO is only available for games that support it, games use direct sound exclusively.


----------



## o0Julia0o

thank you, i don´t understand. Do i have to change anything after installing the ASIO-Driver and using it f.w. with cubase - and then wan´t to play a window-game(direct sound)? Or does it just work. And after the game i wan´t to tab back to cubase and recort anything with ASIO and its working directly? I don´t have to uninstall/install a driver in the meantime? Oder switch anything?
  
 Quote:


o0julia0o said:


> The test says:
> *"PRO:*
> Asynchronous USB data transfer protocol"
> 
> what does that mean? Is it lower latency for pc-gaming?


 
  
 Quote:


yethal said:


> 1. It's a better data transmission standard. Don't worry about it.


 
  
 And why does shiit say it is bad? "Bifrost uses a sophisticated master clock management system to deliver bit-perfect data to the DAC—unlike many DACs that use asynchronous sample rate conversion (ASRC), which destroys the original samples. And, with our acclaimed Gen 2 USB input now standard, you’re ready for computer, tablet, and even phone-based sources."
  
 Q: http://schiit.com/products/bifrost


----------



## Fegefeuer

Marketing


----------



## Yethal

o0julia0o said:


> And why does shiit say it is bad? "Bifrost uses a sophisticated master clock management system to deliver bit-perfect data to the DAC—unlike many DACs that use asynchronous sample rate conversion (ASRC), which destroys the original samples. And, with our acclaimed Gen 2 USB input now standard, you’re ready for computer, tablet, and even phone-based sources."
> 
> Q: http://schiit.com/products/bifrost


 

 Asynchronous Sample Rate Conversion =/= Asynchronous USB Data Transfer Protocol. The fact that these both have "asynchronous" in their name does not mean it's the same thing.
  
 In Cubase You just select the ASIO in input devices.


----------



## conquerator2

I use Cubase in ASIO but I never switch to Direct Sound. It is not possible to switch from window to window while in ASIO as that tends to grant access to a single program and then it usually takes a while to switch to another.
You can try using Direct for game and ASIO for Cubase but you might have to switch things, wait or close/reopen.
Thats the way it is. WASAPI usually does not have that problem but my current USB DDC is ASIO.


----------



## VeerK

Does anyone have a PS3 they can connect to the X7 via USB? Apparently the PS4 works with USB DACS so it'd be cool if the PS3 also could do this, even though I doubt it.


----------



## Yethal

veerk said:


> Does anyone have a PS3 they can connect to the X7 via USB? Apparently the PS4 works with USB DACS so it'd be cool if the PS3 also could do this, even though I doubt it.



Not gonna work. But, You can use the bt-w2 transmitter to route chat to the x7.


----------



## VeerK

yethal said:


> Not gonna work. But, You can use the bt-w2 transmitter to route chat to the x7.


 
 I know about the BT-W2 for chat, that's not what I'm interested in. I'm talking about using headphones with the PS3 through the DAC, like how this person did with the PS4. Like I said, I doubt it will work, and optical always works, but it doesn't hurt to check.


----------



## gr34td3str0y3r

I searched and found zero results. 
 Does the X7 have a TRRS jack? Can I use a headphones with a mic built in (a headset with a TRRS jack)?


----------



## Yethal

veerk said:


> I know about the BT-W2 for chat, that's not what I'm interested in. I'm talking about using headphones with the PS3 through the DAC, like how this person did with the PS4. Like I said, I doubt it will work, and optical always works, but it doesn't hurt to check.



Now I get it. Yes it will work.


gr34td3str0y3r said:


> I searched and found zero results.
> Does the X7 have a TRRS jack? Can I use a headphones with a mic built in (a headset with a TRRS jack)?


 With a splitter it will.


----------



## chroniX

Looks like the firmware update for Windows is out! 
  
 http://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=13673
*SBX7_PCFW_EN_160505.exe*
_What's New:_

Added option to enable/disable Headphone Surround processing in Line/Optical Out
Added option to select audio output to passive speakers and/or active speakers (Line Out)
Added option to enable/disable Auto Standby


----------



## conquerator2

Thanks! I'll do that tomorrow


----------



## DigitalRonyn

There's a software package update that will allow access for the new features that's going to be released soon as well. It just needs to pass QA.


----------



## Sam21

very nice!! hopefully a new driver that lets you choose 7.1 channels as input through usb will fbe released too...!!!!


----------



## shuto77

digitalronyn said:


> There's a software package update that will allow access for the new features that's going to be released soon as well. It just needs to pass QA.





Hey, buddy! Glad to see you here.


----------



## DigitalRonyn

Glad to be here  

Was hoping to surprise everyone with the firmware and software release but I got beat to the punch!


----------



## VeerK

digitalronyn said:


> Glad to be here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Keep 'em coming, this is the kind of support I look for when purchasing a premium product and it inspires a ton of confidence as a consumer.


----------



## Sam21

Creative is the only company I know that listens to their customers....X7 is probably the first ever product to have this feature....


----------



## lenroot77

digitalronyn said:


> Glad to be here
> 
> Was hoping to surprise everyone with the firmware and software release but I got beat to the punch!




Now about the G6 ...
Will we see Dolby digital decoding for the ps4? 

Thanks


----------



## Yethal

digitalronyn said:


> Glad to be here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Whare have You been for the last few months? We missed You man!


sam21 said:


> Creative is the only company I know that listens to their customers....X7 is probably the first ever product to have this feature....


 
 Aside from all Creative internal soundcards, all Asus internal/external soundcards do have this feature.


----------



## Sam21

I am talking about consoles...console-->X7-->SBX-->optical out .....


----------



## gr34td3str0y3r

"Sound Blaster X7 has a unique feature to function as a USB to SPDIF converter."
 Behringer uca202 does as well for only 20$. Its an insanly good USB dac for $20. RCA outputs/inputs and headphone amp/out but the headphone out is doo-doo. All the other connections are choice (for 20$).


----------



## Yethal

gr34td3str0y3r said:


> "Sound Blaster X7 has a unique feature to function as a USB to SPDIF converter."
> Behringer uca202 does as well for only 20$. Its an insanly good USB dac for $20. RCA outputs/inputs and headphone amp/out but the headphone out is doo-doo. All the other connections are choice (for 20$).


 
 Yeah but Behringer products are in the "prosumer" and "professional" segments of the market. X7 is for a casual consumer.


sam21 said:


> I am talking about consoles...console-->X7-->SBX-->optical out .....


 
 Smyth Realizer and Beyerdynamic Headzone can do that. Although both are prohibitely expensive.


----------



## Fegefeuer

digitalronyn said:


> Glad to be here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Good to have you back. Now let's talk about *Dolby Digital Support for the BlasterX G5* so we can finally have proper SBX from 5.1 sources over optical.
  
*And please fix the G5's SBX*, It's still too reverby/too much reflections and thus cues are harder to separate because of too much masking/blending. Just give it the same treatment like the Sound Blaster Z, X7 and improve the positioning of the rear and side virtual speakers in 7.1.


----------



## chroniX

digitalronyn said:


> Glad to be here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Woops, that was me! Didn't mean to steal your thunder haha. Can't wait for the software release though—I'll save that one for you!


----------



## kellte2

chronix said:


> Looks like the firmware update for Windows is out!
> 
> http://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=13673
> *SBX7_PCFW_EN_160505.exe*
> ...


 
  
 So if I've already installed the latest OS X firmware (March 1, 2016) and the iOS controller, do I need this firmware update, too?  [I have a work PC, so I am able to load it]
  
 Also, what is the software package that is being referred to in this thread?  new driver/application package?


----------



## gr34td3str0y3r

yethal said:


> Yeah but Behringer products are in the "prosumer" and "professional" segments of the market. X7 is for a casual consumer.


 
 its $20.... 

 TASCAM is also  in the "prosumer" and "professional" segments of the market but they still sell a few cheap but good doo-dads for the average joe. 

 Behringer has quite a few cheapy but good consumer products. Anyway my point was the UAC202 is preatty much the best and cheapest USB to optical "converter" you will find. But now that I have an X7 on the way, I guess I won't be needing my 202 any more.


----------



## Imperatore

Interestingly, used an X7 with older firmware (one before latest) and the popping wasn't happening.  I cannot be the only one who was getting it.


----------



## DigitalRonyn

Hi all,
  
 The windows software package is up on the website located at this link:
  
 http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=1&CatName=Sound+Blaster&subCatID=1090&subCatName=X-Series&prodID=22308&prodName=Sound+Blaster+X7+Limited+Edition&bTopTwenty=1&VARSET=prodfaqRODFAQ_22308,VARSET=CategoryID:1
  
 This gives you the ability to access the new features supplied in the latest firmware update.
  
 The Android and iOS apps are being updated as well to reflect the new functionality (Android is available and the iOS version is navitaging the labyrinth of Apple approval for the app store).

 Mac firmware is updated and software update is following shortly as well.


----------



## DigitalRonyn

You'll want to have the software / driver update to access the new features added in the firmware on your Mac / PC...if you use the iOS or Android app to interface you don't need the new interface update.


----------



## Yethal

digitalronyn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The windows software package is up on the website located at this link:
> 
> ...


 

 FINALLY!!!


----------



## Evshrug

chronix said:


> Looks like the firmware update for Windows is out!
> 
> http://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=13673
> [COLOR=232D2F]*SBX7_PCFW_EN_160505.exe*[/COLOR]
> ...







digitalronyn said:


> Glad to be here
> 
> Was hoping to surprise everyone with the firmware and software release but I got beat to the punch!




Good news is good news, it's definitely cool to have representation from the manufacturer interact directly with the community. I suppose it's easy to see the pent-up demand and interest when a customer is watching for updates so closely they beat the official announcement, lol!!

I have a question... Is this just a software/driver package for PC, or is it also new firmware to go into the X7?

And guys, I immediately downloaded the iOS app as soon as I heard about it, and I've been using the X7 + RCA + Cavalli Liquid Carbon + HD800 since then. All I changed was I tap the switch "Headphone Surround for Line/Optical Out," and set "Speaker Output Target" to Line Out out. It's a little confusing that this is in the Speakers panel, but I got used to it. I'm not exactly sure I have it set up correctly... I have the center and rear speaker channels off because I figured that would route the sound for those directions to the other output ports on the back of the X7 (running the in-app "test," I only hear FR/FL channels when all are enabled).

In use, the combo does a pretty freaking fantastic job. I've been playing Overwatch and FarCry 4 a lot lately, and it's dead simple to pick out where the action is coming from and which direction behind a wall another Overwatch player is trying to juke me. The headphone surround definitely works, and using the X7 as a DAC (and my LC for balanced XLR output) does a very admirable job of making each sound distinct without blooming over eachother, and it's super convenient for patching in Apple Music playlists from my phone in alongside the game audio (or taking a game-break to just sink into the tunes). 

I will add two more things:
1.) The X7 made me realize I absolutely love having a headphone stand, and while I do use it with my HD800 I feel like I have to be super careful when placing the headphones on it. The HD800 are big and at the upper-limit of weight that the wire-hanger can support... The foam spacer in the back of my X7 that braces the hanger popped off once and the hanger leaned to the side, but nothing was damaged. Now that I know I like stands, I want a bunch for all my most-used headphones instead of cluttering my desk during testing or jamming.
2.) The line-out volume resets to a moderate volume every time I turn the X7 back on. I actually like this, because I feel it's safer for my hearing, but I always turn it back up to max on the X7 (and turn down the volume on my LC just a liiiiittle bit, because sometimes I get volume creep and party a little at the end of the night before).


----------



## Sam21

I just downloaded/installed the driver + firmware but the only change I see is the Advanced tab in the UI which lets you disable/enable auto standby .... where is the option to output SBX through line/optical out ?


----------



## Sam21

ah I see it now...it's under speakers....


----------



## Sam21

Still no 7.1 channels input though....like G5/E5


----------



## Yethal

sam21 said:


> Still no 7.1 channels input though....like G5/E5


 x7 only has 5.1 analog outputs on the back and two extra channels make 0 difference when it comes to virtualization.


----------



## Sam21

yethal said:


> x7 only has 5.1 analog outputs on the back and two extra channels make 0 difference when it comes to virtualization.


 
  
 I thought 5.1 input channels are for 5.1 analog outs exclusively...and how do you know 2 extra channels won't make a difference ?


----------



## Yethal

sam21 said:


> I thought 5.1 input channels are for 5.1 analog outs exclusively...and how do you know 2 extra channels won't make a difference ?



5.1 is also used for virtual surround. As for the extra channels, they only make a difference in big rooms


----------



## thuNDa

sam21 said:


> Still no 7.1 channels input though....like G5/E5


 

 Don't know how the E5 behaves, but you don't want the two extra channels from the G5(which come with an altered SBX-Surround - altered for the worse IMHO).


----------



## VeerK

yethal said:


> Now I get it. Yes it will work.




Really? How does it sound/what kind of audio is being output (2.0 PCM, 5.1PCM, etc)?


----------



## Yethal

veerk said:


> Really? How does it sound/what kind of audio is being output (2.0 PCM, 5.1PCM, etc)?


 

 2.0 PCM only. PS4 doesn't support 5.1/7.1 output via USB.


----------



## VeerK

yethal said:


> 2.0 PCM only. PS4 doesn't support 5.1/7.1 output via USB.




What about the PS3?


----------



## Yethal

veerk said:


> What about the PS3?


 

 Same. Also, PS3 uses USB for chat only.


----------



## o0Julia0o

thunda said:


> Don't know how the E5 behaves, but you don't want the two extra channels from the G5(which come with an altered SBX-Surround - altered for the worse IMHO).


 

 The Creative X7 only offers SBX-Sound in Games - so it´s a bad soundcard, you in you optinion?


----------



## Fegefeuer

o0julia0o said:


> The Creative X7 only offers SBX-Sound in Games - so it´s a bad soundcard, you in you optinion?


 
  
 I don't get your question. Did you mean to write "only 5.1 SBX"? If yes, then no, it's still the best SBX solution. G5's SBX is inferior right now. *INFERIOR.*


----------



## alpiney

Has anyone upgraded the power adapter? I have the standard edition and I'm not sure if it's worth upgrading the cord or not. I use headphones maybe 40% of the time and 60% of the time use the e-mu xm7 speakers. Not sure if there would be much increased quality at all with the speakers with a better adapter. Sounds like it makes little difference with the headphones.


----------



## Yethal

alpiney said:


> Has anyone upgraded the power adapter? I have the standard edition and I'm not sure if it's worth upgrading the cord or not. I use headphones maybe 40% of the time and 60% of the time use the e-mu xm7 speakers. Not sure if there would be much increased quality at all with the speakers with a better adapter. Sounds like it makes little difference with the headphones.


 

 I did, and I also use the E-MU XM7. The power adapter makes absolutely no difference with headphones but it does increase the dynamics of the speaker sound.


----------



## alpiney

yethal said:


> I did, and I also use the E-MU XM7. The power adapter makes absolutely no difference with headphones but it does increase the dynamics of the speaker sound.


 
  
 Interesting. And was the difference significant? Did you get the official cord or a third party adapter?


----------



## Yethal

It's hardto me to gauge because I bought the adapter together with the speakers and I replaced both the old speakers and the old adapter at the same time. I bought the official one.


----------



## gr34td3str0y3r

Powered speakers or unpowered speakers for the X7? 
  
 I don't need to fill a room with sound. These speakers are going to be sitting 1 meter away from ears. 
  
  
 What will be the difference between
 I was looking at something like the powered Fostex PM0.3(B)
 and 
 unpowered Sony SS-CS5
  
 I live in Japan and these two are pretty much priced the same. I am just using some 20$ Creative speakers and want a SLIGHT upgrade. Like I said I am using them on my desktop 1 meter from my head. Everyone is saying the X7 sound so much better with the upgraded AC adapters. So if I get unpowered speakers, thats even more cash in the equation.


----------



## Casserole

You really don't need powered, so I'd go with non powered as they're probably going to be cheaper.


----------



## gr34td3str0y3r

casserole said:


> You really don't need powered, so I'd go with non powered as they're probably going to be cheaper.


 
 as far as I can tell, its the other way around. There are tons of fantastic powered speakers for around 100. 
  
 All the decent unpowered seem to START at 100, but through another 100 for the upgraded AC adapter, or 50 for the 3rd party adapter.


----------



## Casserole

gr34td3str0y3r said:


> as far as I can tell, its the other way around. There are tons of fantastic powered speakers for around 100.
> 
> All the decent unpowered seem to START at 100, but through another 100 for the upgraded AC adapter, or 50 for the 3rd party adapter.


 
 What do you mean upgraded adaptor?


----------



## gr34td3str0y3r

casserole said:


> What do you mean upgraded adaptor?


 
 The x7 has TWO AC adapters. 
 Just read the review on page 1. The OP states that the upgraded (more powerful) adapter poweres speakers much better. Just read through the comments. ON THIS PAGE "I did, and I also use the E-MU XM7. The power adapter makes absolutely no difference with headphones but it does increase the dynamics of the speaker sound." 

 That is the general concusious around the web. If you want to run unpowered speakers you really need the extra more expensive adapter to make the speaker amp shine.


----------



## Casserole

Meh mine are amazing and I have the standard adaptor.


----------



## Yethal

gr34td3str0y3r said:


> The x7 has TWO AC adapters.
> Just read the review on page 1. The OP states that the upgraded (more powerful) adapter poweres speakers much better. Just read through the comments. ON THIS PAGE "I did, and I also use the E-MU XM7. The power adapter makes absolutely no difference with headphones but it does increase the dynamics of the speaker sound."
> 
> That is the general concusious around the web. If you want to run unpowered speakers you really need the extra more expensive adapter to make the speaker amp shine.


 

 Or You can just buy the speakers and then add the adapter later if You want. There's no need to buy both speakers and the adapter at the same time. Also remember that using the unpowered speakers means using one wall outlet instead of two.


----------



## lenroot77

Anyone wanna trade their X7 for a pair of HD700's? 
Shoot me a pm


----------



## DevilSound666

Im not sure its a issue or something up with my headphones, but whenever i turn on smart volume i can hear a clear static noise coming. Without smart volume its fine but i need to crank the volume lvl by 40-50%.
  
  
 Im using brand new X7 ( the normal adapter one).


----------



## Yethal

X7 is on Massdrop again with the BT-W2 transceiver (which allows for PS4 hassle free voice chat)
  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/creative-sound-blaster-x7-amp-dac-combo?mode=guest_open


----------



## lenroot77

yethal said:


> X7 is on Massdrop again with the BT-W2 transceiver (which allows for PS4 hassle free voice chat)
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/creative-sound-blaster-x7-amp-dac-combo?mode=guest_open




I'm on it! Will most likely have a G5 for sale at the end of the month if anyone is interested.


----------



## Yethal

lenroot77 said:


> I'm on it! Will most likely have a G5 for sale at the end of the month if anyone is interested.


 

 So the prodigal son has returned...


----------



## lenroot77

yethal said:


> So the prodigal son has returned...




I need it for the hd800/Liquid Carbon


----------



## Yethal

lenroot77 said:


> I need it for the hd800/Liquid Carbon


 

 Y U DO DIS LENROOT??? U KNO ILL BE JEALOUS NOW.
  
 On the more serious side, I've just found out that the Sennheiser BTD500 Bluetooth transmitter works with PS4 so it should work with the X7 too.


----------



## Casserole

yethal said:


> Y U DO DIS LENROOT??? U KNO ILL BE JEALOUS NOW.
> 
> On the more serious side, I've just found out that the Sennheiser BTD500 Bluetooth transmitter works with PS4 so it should work with the X7 too.


 
 The Sennheiser BTD500 is more expensive and bulkier than the Creative one in the UK. I couldn't tell the difference using my HyperX Cloud 2's between the controller and the X7 so am perfectly happy using a toslink cable anyway when I want speaker audio from the PS4  
  
 Yethal what games do you play on PS4 as well?


----------



## jincuteguy

So what does the new software update provide? anything new ?
  
 Also, does the new X7 software has better SBX surround then the current G5?


----------



## Sam21

jincuteguy said:


> So what does the new software update provide? anything new ?
> 
> Also, does the new X7 software has better SBX surround then the current G5?


 
 yes and no...


----------



## Yethal

casserole said:


> The Sennheiser BTD500 is more expensive and bulkier than the Creative one in the UK. I couldn't tell the difference using my HyperX Cloud 2's between the controller and the X7 so am perfectly happy using a toslink cable anyway when I want speaker audio from the PS4
> 
> Yethal what games do you play on PS4 as well?



The bluetooth dongle isn't used for games sound, it's for chat audio. Using a bluetooth dongle is much more convenient than all other ways of implementing chat on the X7.

As for the games I'm on my third Bloodborne playthrough (currently cleaning out chalice dungeons). I also have mgs5 shelved.


----------



## Casserole

yethal said:


> The bluetooth dongle isn't used for games sound, it's for chat audio. Using a bluetooth dongle is much more convenient than all other ways of implementing chat on the X7.
> 
> As for the games I'm on my third Bloodborne playthrough (currently cleaning out chalice dungeons). I also have mgs5 shelved.


 
 Ohh okay so only the chat function goes through the bluetooth and the audio back is done via toslink still? 
  
 Ohh cool I've not played either of those but I've heard they're good


----------



## kellte2

New version of iOS app dropped this morning.


----------



## VeerK

kellte2 said:


> New version of iOS app dropped this morning.




It would be nice if they updated the iOS app so it's resolution matched the 6+


----------



## kellte2

Anyone have any experience running HE-560s off the X7? I'm currently using k702 Anniversaries, and while they are excellent, I've been bitten by the upgrade bug. Also, Adorama has the 560s for $599. 

I've done some research on other threads and there is some concern that the X7 won't be able to drive them to full potential. If that's the case, then I assume that I'd be better off with my Annies for the time being. 

Just wondering if anyone has any experience. And I know that I am now able to use the line/optical out for surround, but I'm not ready to buy another amp (yet).


----------



## conquerator2

kellte2 said:


> Anyone have any experience running HE-560s off the X7? I'm currently using k702 Anniversaries, and while they are excellent, I've been bitten by the upgrade bug. Also, Adorama has the 560s for $599.
> 
> I've done some research on other threads and there is some concern that the X7 won't be able to drive them to full potential. If that's the case, then I assume that I'd be better off with my Annies for the time being.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has any experience. And I know that I am now able to use the line/optical out for surround, but I'm not ready to buy another amp (yet).


 
 I tried it and wasn't very impressed with the stock op-amps. I bought some aftermarket op-amps instead and was more pleased with the balance. The HE-560 won't suck with the 560, though the 560 sounds different to the K7XX/Annies by default and I ended up preferring the K7XX in the long run [despite the 560 being charming in many areas. I recommend a listen to the 560 first].
 I'd be satisfied with either off the X7 with some nice aftermarket op-amps :}


----------



## Yethal

You can try running them off the speaker taps instead of the headphone out.


----------



## kellte2

conquerator2 said:


> I tried it and wasn't very impressed with the stock op-amps. I bought some aftermarket op-amps instead and was more pleased with the balance. The HE-560 won't suck with the 560, though the 560 sounds different to the K7XX/Annies by default and I ended up preferring the K7XX in the long run [despite the 560 being charming in many areas. I recommend a listen to the 560 first].
> I'd be satisfied with either off the X7 with some nice aftermarket op-amps :}


 
  
 Thanks.  I'm running with the Sparkos SS3601 op-amps, thanks to Yethal's write-up and my lack of impulse control.  Sounds like I may very well end up preferring the K702 Anniversaries in either event.  I love their sound stage (for gaming) and I'm afraid that the truest upgrade would be the HD800/S, but I likely will need a new amp for that.


----------



## conquerator2

kellte2 said:


> Thanks.  I'm running with the Sparkos SS3601 op-amps, thanks to Yethal's write-up and my lack of impulse control.  Sounds like I may very well end up preferring the K702 Anniversaries in either event.  I love their sound stage (for gaming) and I'm afraid that the truest upgrade would be the HD800/S, but I likely will need a new amp for that.


 
 SS is one of the attributes that won't impress with the 560 or most other planars, sadly :/
 I am not quite sure the K7XX or Annies have an upgrade path to be honest. The tonality is spot on IMO and works for almost every purpose. I did not find the HD800/S all that impressive but that's because I value smoothness and the K7XX is just perfectly balanced IMO. I've heard almost every headphone I still find my current favorites [MA900,K7XX,X2] to have the best balance of things, even if beat in certain aspects. Tonality is at the top for me and the K7XX [as well as the other two] have the SS, detail retrieval and price to back it all up :}


----------



## kellte2

conquerator2 said:


> SS is one of the attributes that won't impress with the 560 or most other planars, sadly :/
> I am not quite sure the K7XX or Annies have an upgrade path to be honest. The tonality is spot on IMO and works for almost every purpose. I did not find the HD800/S all that impressive but that's because I value smoothness and the K7XX is just perfectly balanced IMO. I've heard almost every headphone I still find my current favorites [MA900,K7XX,X2] to have the best balance of things, even if beat in certain aspects. Tonality is at the top for me and the K7XX [as well as the other two] have the SS, detail retrieval and price to back it all up :}




Well, you have saved me a lot of money today. Thank you!


----------



## conquerator2

kellte2 said:


> Well, you have saved me a lot of money today. Thank you!


 
 You're welcome! I'd definitely advise for you to hear whatever headphones you might like, but to buy from a place that has a return policy, like Amazon. I used to buy fairly expensive things blind and wasn't always satisfied. Luckily, Amazon has expanded to Europe much more prominently recently so that option is now there for me :]
 I was disappointed to find the K812 to not be the successor to the K7xx series I wished it would be, so hopefully AKG will make something happen eventually


----------



## kellte2

conquerator2 said:


> You're welcome! I'd definitely advise for you to hear whatever headphones you might like, but to buy from a place that has a return policy, like Amazon. I used to buy fairly expensive things blind and wasn't always satisfied. Luckily, Amazon has expanded to Europe much more prominently recently so that option is now there for me :]
> I was disappointed to find the K812 to not be the successor to the K7xx series I wished it would be, so hopefully AKG will make something happen eventually


 
  
 This is a good point.  Adorama has a decent return policy (30 days), but you're stuck paying shipping both ways for returns.  I was smitten with the discount, but I am wise enough to research these things before blind-buying.  Seems like my preferred sound signature is already available in my own home.  
  
 Here's to fingers crossed for a true successor to the K7XX series.


----------



## mx22

Hi guys,
  
 What is the word on external headphone amplifier with SB X7? I recall reading a couple of reviews/impressions where people say that they were not all that impressed with a built-in one. Is it worth it or not? My X7 is due to arrive on Tuesday and I wonder if I should be looking for an amplifier now - planning to use it with my ZMF Vibro MkII headphones mostly... Which amplifier would you recommend (if its indeed needed)?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Yethal

mx22 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What is the word on external headphone amplifier with SB X7? I recall reading a couple of reviews/impressions where people say that they were not all that impressed with a built-in one. Is it worth it or not? My X7 is due to arrive on Tuesday and I wonder if I should be looking for an amplifier now - planning to use it with my ZMF Vibro MkII headphones mostly... Which amplifier would you recommend (if its indeed needed)?
> 
> Thanks!


 

 Instead of an amplifier (on which You'd have to spend almost the same You spent on the X7 in order to hear a meaningful difference) You can just buy better op-amps in order to improve the sound of the existing amp.


----------



## mva5580

So I'm running this through my head right now and I'd like to run it by everyone here for suggestions.  Right now the 2 sound sources that I would use this with are a PC and a turntable.  Both would use Yamaha HS80M speakers and a Yamaha Sub.  I would also use Beyerdynamic T1 headphones.  Right now for the turntable I use a Schiit Valhalla 2 headphone amp, and my PC has a Soundblaster Zx sound card.  
  
 Now obviously the X7 would be nice in that I could combine both the Schiit/Soundblaster into 1 sound device, and from what I've read of the X7 it seems to me that the sound it pushes out is just fine.  What I'm curious about though is right now when I use the HS80M's on my PC into the soundcard, I'm getting an audible buzz/hum coming out of both speakers.  When I go into my turntable phono preamp, or even when I connect the speakers to another laptop I have, that doesn't happen.   So what I'm wondering is do you think the X7 in conjunction with the PC that I want to use it with has a good chance of getting rid of the noise that I'm hearing?  Because if so, I'd order one.


----------



## arcwindz

mva5580 said:


> So I'm running this through my head right now and I'd like to run it by everyone here for suggestions.  Right now the 2 sound sources that I would use this with are a PC and a turntable.  Both would use Yamaha HS80M speakers and a Yamaha Sub.  I would also use Beyerdynamic T1 headphones.  Right now for the turntable I use a Schiit Valhalla 2 headphone amp, and my PC has a Soundblaster Zx sound card.
> 
> Now obviously the X7 would be nice in that I could combine both the Schiit/Soundblaster into 1 sound device, and from what I've read of the X7 it seems to me that the sound it pushes out is just fine.  What I'm curious about though is right now when I use the HS80M's on my PC into the soundcard, I'm getting an audible buzz/hum coming out of both speakers.  When I go into my turntable phono preamp, or even when I connect the speakers to another laptop I have, that doesn't happen.   So what I'm wondering is do you think the X7 in conjunction with the PC that I want to use it with has a good chance of getting rid of the noise that I'm hearing?  Because if so, I'd order one.




That's static noise,common occurence for any analog audio circuit that runs near electric component.

Static noise is one of the reasons why people prefer external sound card, so yes, x7 will get rid of that sound.


----------



## Yethal

Don't use a turntable with the X7. The analog input is not directly connected to the amp. It runs through the ADC and digital mixer and then to the DAC.


----------



## Yethal

Nice people from Supreme Sound Audio have sent me their new V5i opamps for review. I'll have a review ready in about a week.


----------



## Ezeru

Wow! So they would fit in the x7


----------



## Yethal

ezeru said:


> Wow! So they would fit in the x7



I don't know, I haven't installed them yet. They arrived in the late evening and I went to sleep before installing them.


----------



## Yethal

*They're 1 ******* milimeter too tall to fit...*


----------



## kellte2

yethal said:


> *They're 1 ******* milimeter too tall to fit...*




Perhaps you might consider leaving the cover off during testing...for science.


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> Perhaps you might consider leaving the cover off during testing...for science.


 

 I did. The difference is so miniscule that I can put the X7 back where it was standing and no one would tell the difference.
  
 However, we have a bigger problem here. From my initial tests it looks like the Burson opamps simply don't work. I tried them out both in my test rig (spare power supply plugged into separate power circuit). No sound via either USB or Bluetooth. I plugged them into the main rig. No sound via USB or Bluetooth. What's even more worrying is that I swapped the opamps back for the ones I normally use for a quick sanity check and they work flawlessly.
 On the Burson website the V5i dual version is listed as a direct replacement for NJM2114D while the V5i single is supposed to be LME49710 compatible so I don't see a reason for them not to work. Triple checked the orientation and the placement and everything seems to be ok. Will keep digging into the issue.
  
 EDIT: Got them to work. For some reasons X7 kept muting itself somehow during 2 metre travel between two of my desks so it ddid not produce any sound when plugged into the test rig but works flawlessly when connected to the main rig. I'll leave it running for 30 minutes to test for stability and then start the listening test.


----------



## Evshrug

Oh, I thought you would have to put some thicker feet on the bottom of the X7 to rise it higher, or something.


----------



## Yethal

evshrug said:


> Oh, I thought you would have to put some thicker feet on the bottom of the X7 to rise it higher, or something.



No need for that, although I'd put still cover that hole with something to prevent dust buildup.


----------



## Evshrug

Like... the X7? Not too much dust will creep between the X7 and a table, and then go up into the (unmoving) innards of the X7!


----------



## Yethal

evshrug said:


> Like... the X7? Not too much dust will creep between the X7 and a table, and then go up into the (unmoving) innards of the X7!


 

 Better safe than pregnant.


----------



## conquerator2

I got my X7 hole open all-year. No dust!


----------



## Hypoxis

Was reading through previous posts in this thread - saw that high gain mode was recommended, does this still hold true for the Fidelio x2s?


----------



## conquerator2

hypoxis said:


> Was reading through previous posts in this thread - saw that high gain mode was recommended, does this still hold true for the Fidelio x2s?


 
 Well, why not, if you can get desirable listening volume with the pot


----------



## Evshrug

I use high gain mode with my 300 ohm Sennheiser HD800's, but honestly it strays kinda close to the bottom volume setting, and I've accidentally gone to mute sometimes when trying to play quietly.


----------



## Yethal

Little off-topic, some guy is selling his Fostex TH-00 for an equivalent of 350 usd on Allegro (Polish equivalent of eBay). If you're from European Union or your state has low customs tax then it's definitely a steal. Link here


----------



## arcwindz

Anyone got an idea on mic volume of x7?
I am talking about both the built in and the input on the front, it's so very tiny. The mic boost option on the sb control panel is greyed out and the same happened in windows audio setting (mic boost option ticked, but no slider whatsoever)


----------



## Ticklywizard

Hi new on this forum.  I bought the X7 last week based on the quality of @earfonia's review.  Been a soundblaster user since the beginning with the soundblaster 2.0 some 22 years ago and pretty much used every generation since then.  Love the soundcard / headphone amp / AV receiver  / BT speaker concept of this sandblaster BUT...
  
 is anyone else still experiencing unacceptably slow performance with the iOS remote control app?  I notice complaints from last year in this thread.. and mention of a couple of updated versions being released... but my app is taking anywhere from 15-60s to read the status of the X7 or change volume / sources etc.  In other words, it's unusable.  And since this device is so dependant on the control panel as @earphonia originally said - BUT the X7 only spends some of it's time connected to the PC source, then it's ability to act as an AV receiver is severely compromised in the practicality stakes.
  
 Has the issue being resolved?  Is my unit defective and I should be looking for RMA from Creative?


----------



## Yethal

Update the X7 firmware and the app. Should help, uf only a little.


----------



## kellte2

Even after updating firmware, it's still terribly slow to configure by Bluetooth. It's the only hiccup that I experience, so I have learned to live with the lag, or just connect via long lightning cable to make tweaks.


----------



## Ezeru

App control thru bluetooth is slower compared to using usb host. Hopefully they will improve this


----------



## Ticklywizard

Thanks for the responses.
  
 I did update the firmware and the app is obviously the latest one downloaded form the app store.  It's looking like you guys have learnt to live without the app.
  
 I use the X7 in the living room, and a long lightning cable / USB extension is not for me.  I have logged a call with Creative, let's see what they say.
  
 Hope DigitalRonyn can comment here on what the status of the iOS remote control is.  As far as I'm concerned, X7 is not operating as advertised and should be eligible for warranty replacement / refund.


----------



## VeerK

Is the X7 supposed to pop and crack every time I play audio for the first time on my PC after reboot/shutdown?


----------



## Fegefeuer

Do you have Power Management/Energy Saving on for the corresponding USB Root Hub?
  
 Deactivate it.


----------



## VeerK

fegefeuer said:


> Do you have Power Management/Energy Saving on for the corresponding USB Root Hub?
> 
> Deactivate it.


 
  
 Nope, not active. Every time I turn on the PC the next day, I hear this loud crack and pop a minute after I turn on the computer.


----------



## Evshrug

ticklywizard said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> I did update the firmware and the app is obviously the latest one downloaded form the app store.  It's looking like you guys have learnt to live without the app.
> 
> ...




I don't constantly fiddle with the volume, so yeah I've learned to live with waiting 2 seconds when I first start a game or movie, and leave it set for the next few hours. I also don't watch TV (with loud commercials), so I don't have to deal with sudden volume changes, but if I did I would use the smart volume feature. Totally a non-issue for me.


----------



## Yethal

veerk said:


> Nope, not active. Every time I turn on the PC the next day, I hear this loud crack and pop a minute after I turn on the computer.


 

 Try the Jitterbug, might help. I'm considering buying one for myself for the exact same reason.


----------



## Andi-C

Mine cracks & pops when turning on & off, nothing major that I felt it was going to ruining my EM-U's or HP. All my sound cards did tbh.


----------



## Yethal

andi-c said:


> Mine cracks & pops when turning on & off, nothing major that I felt it was going to ruining my EM-U's or HP. *All my sound cards did tbh.*


 
 You might be experiencing dirty power issues. Try a different USB controller (controller, not port), or a power cleaning solution such as Jitterbug or Schiit Wyrd.


----------



## VeerK

I can live with it cracking and popping if it happens to everyone's unit when starting up the PC. I had a buddy's X7 for a day or two and I don't remember it doing the same thing but it was a long time ago and I wanted to make sure I didn't get a defective unit. 

I might try the wyrd, but I'm not to keen on being the Guinea pig lol


----------



## Andi-C

Just thought it was the nature of sound cards ? Like I say I'd hear the same with PCI-E cards on power up.


----------



## VeerK

FWIW, I just plugged the X7 into a USB 3.0 port and all crackling and popping vanished


----------



## Yethal

veerk said:


> FWIW, I just plugged the X7 into a USB 3.0 port and all crackling and popping vanished


 

 Due to different max power output USB 3.0 ports usually have power circuits separate from USB 2.0 ports. Does that crackling happens if the X7 is the only USB device connected?


----------



## VeerK

I can try it as a solo USB 2.0 device, I'll edit this post later today with the results. In case anyone is wondering, I'm using the Asus Maximus VI hero.

EDIT: Still get about 3 crack/pops with 2.0 as the only device plugged in. With USB 3.0, and headphones plugged in, 1 click sound, the same as when you go into X7 control app and change from speakers to headphones or vice versa. With USB 3.0 and no headphones plugged in, no clicks on startup. It looks like the X7 defaults into speakers mode on startup, and then one click sound occurs when it recognizes and switches into headphone mode. This makes sense to me, and hopefully others can confirm this.

This is with a hard on/off cycle with the X7. I am going to now see what happens when you shut down the PC, but do not turn off the X7 and instead let it go into its standby? mode.


----------



## Yethal

veerk said:


> I can try it as a solo USB 2.0 device, I'll edit this post later today with the results. In case anyone is wondering, I'm using the Asus Maximus VI hero.
> 
> EDIT: Still get about 3 crack/pops with 2.0 as the only device plugged in. With USB 3.0, and headphones plugged in, 1 click sound, the same as when you go into X7 control app and change from speakers to headphones or vice versa. With USB 3.0 and no headphones plugged in, no clicks on startup. It looks like the X7 defaults into speakers mode on startup, and then one click sound occurs when it recognizes and switches into headphone mode. This makes sense to me, and hopefully others can confirm this.
> 
> This is with a hard on/off cycle with the X7. I am going to now see what happens when you shut down the PC, but do not turn off the X7 and instead let it go into its standby? mode.


 

 Wait, now I get it. Does the crackling noise seem to originate from inside of the X7 itself and not from the speakers/headphones? If yes, then it's one of the hardware switches inside of the X7. Switching between headphones/speakers, enabling Direct Mode and powering on/off the device will trigger that sound. This is normal.


----------



## VeerK

USB 2.0 port, click from X7 and crackles from speakers/headphones.


----------



## Evshrug

Good investigations guys!


----------



## VeerK

Going to keep using the USB 3.0 port to avoid any other variables right now. So it looks like if I shut down the PC the X7 will go into standby mode and click back to speakers when it does, really weird. Right now, it looks like no matter if you shut the X7 down by hand or let it go to sleep, it will not remember the headphones being in and will click back to headphones if they're plugged in upon wake up/ turn on. That's a little disappointing news for sure.


----------



## kellte2

veerk said:


> Going to keep using the USB 3.0 port to avoid any other variables right now. So it looks like if I shut down the PC the X7 will go into standby mode and click back to speakers when it does, really weird. Right now, it looks like no matter if you shut the X7 down by hand or let it go to sleep, it will not remember the headphones being in and will click back to headphones if they're plugged in upon wake up/ turn on. That's a little disappointing news for sure.




Updated with latest firmware? I believe this was a problem with earlier firmware (not detecting headphones).


----------



## VeerK

kellte2 said:


> Updated with latest firmware? I believe this was a problem with earlier firmware (not detecting headphones).




If the latest firmware is the one on their website here, then yep. I think I read somewhere in this or the other X7 thread that sometimes the newest firmware updates don't show up on the site and you have to look elsewhere but I don't know i that's true.


----------



## Yethal

The V5i singles op-amps review is up! You can read it here.
 Yes, it was all done on purpose.


----------



## Ezeru

Been waiting for this, thanks very much!


----------



## mx22

Hello,

Just wondering, on my computer I control X7 sound output through Windows - is this a normal behavior (im not bypassing amp, am I)? X7 is connected through USB...

Thanks!


----------



## Yethal

mx22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wondering, on my computer I control X7 sound output through Windows - is this a normal behavior (im not bypassing amp, am I)? X7 is connected through USB...
> 
> Thanks!


 
 X7 uses digital volume control which is tied to system sound. Everything works as expected.


----------



## mx22

yethal said:


> X7 uses digital volume control which is tied to system sound. Everything works as expected.


 
  
 Thanks a lot! Really appreciate all your help in this thread.


----------



## kellte2

Anyone having trouble playing music over their iPhone (model: 6S) running the latest iOS (9.3.4)?  My iPad Air 2 works perfectly via bluetooth, but while my iPhone will connect, it won't play music.  The iPhone will work with a variety of other bluetooth speakers, my car, etc.


EDIT: it took a full wipe, but it finally works. What a pain.


----------



## Evshrug

kellte2 said:


> EDIT: it took a full wipe, but it finally works. What a pain.




Huh, the iPad connected with Bluetooth to the X7, the iPhone connected but wouldn't play yet would connect to everything else? Weird. I suppose you tried telling the phone to forget the X7 and do the pairing process again. I haven't updated my phone yet, I'll let you know if I have a similar issue.


----------



## kellte2

evshrug said:


> Huh, the iPad connected with Bluetooth to the X7, the iPhone connected but wouldn't play yet would connect to everything else? Weird. I suppose you tried telling the phone to forget the X7 and do the pairing process again. I haven't updated my phone yet, I'll let you know if I have a similar issue.




That's all correct. iPhone played nicely with Bluetooth audio in the car, with my sound bar, with a portable speaker, but not the X7. Connected fine and was able to access the app to toggle settings, but no audio functionality. iPad worked with the app and with audio. 

After a full restore (a big pain), the iPhone now properly streams audio to the X7 over Bluetooth. Bizarre, I know.


----------



## Evshrug

Yeah, I mean, I can't really point to the source of the problem based on the symptoms, but if an iTunes restore of the phone fixed it, then it had to be a software bug in the phone. Did you restore your phone from a backup and thus bring back all your settings (and texts and etc)?


----------



## kellte2

evshrug said:


> Yeah, I mean, I can't really point to the source of the problem based on the symptoms, but if an iTunes restore of the phone fixed it, then it had to be a software bug in the phone. Did you restore your phone from a backup and thus bring back all your settings (and texts and etc)?



I restored as a new phone first and verified that the problem was fixed. Then reloaded my most recent backup, problem stayed fixed. It was obviously a software bug, but a strange one nonetheless.


----------



## Soundizer

Hello all on this thread,

Please could i seek advice on the two points below;

(1) I have spent over 6 hours reading this thread and also searching on headfi to get any opnions on if the Soundblaster X7 is a significant audio quality upgrade to the portable Soundblaster E5 for driving Headphones?

(2) Also if anyone can provide an impression on how the Soundblaster X7 compares to the popular Schiit Stacks?



I am torn between buying a Schiit Power Amplifier and using the Creative E5 as a Dac with it, or just Simply upgrading my E5 to the Soundblaster X7 as my all in one headphone system. I am not sure if the X7 really is a good headphone Amp compared to similar priced Headphone Amps as it seems to be part designed to power Speakers and part designed for driving Headphones, which is not the case with other dedicated Headphone Systems- Schiit Stack as an example, hence my reservation.


----------



## Sam21

X7 uses PCM1794 as its DAC chip which has -108 dB THD and 127 dB DR
  
 E5 Uses CS4398 as its DAC chip which has - 107 dB THD and 120 dB DR
  
 THD = Distortion
  
 DR = Dynamic Range
  
 The lower the THD the better and the higher DR the better, And both units use the same TPA6120A2 headphone amp chip, so I would say at least on paper the X7 performs better. 
  
  
 the X7 also uses a superior ADC [Analog to Digital] for Microphone use, So I would say X7 is also superior for microphone use.
  
  
 I would say the Schiit stack[Modi 2 Uber and Magni 2 Uber] is superior to both X7 and the E5 for listening, note that you cant use a microphone with the Schiit Stack.
  
 Modi 2 Uber's DAC chip is new and the DAC's specs are pretty good. 
  
 Magni 2 Uber is more powerful than both E5 and X7 and it doesn't use a headphone amp chip, its design is discrete and discrete design is superior to headphone amp chip or op amp design. amp chips internally have op-amps anyway..


----------



## Soundizer

sam21 said:


> X7 uses PCM1794 as its DAC chip which has -108 dB THD and 127 dB DR
> 
> E5 Uses CS4398 as its DAC chip which has - 107 dB THD and 120 dB DR
> 
> ...




Thank you Sam21,

May i ask is the point about the Superior X7 - ADC Only relevant to microphone use which i will not be doing as only using it for Headphones listening?

It seems by your comments the Modi2 Uber / Magni 2 Uber is superior for driving my headphones than the X7? Have you listened to both and compared?

Regarding Power my E5 has lots by itself as it gets very loud at only 50percent volume. But do you mean that more power provides better audio quality?

Please advise as i just ordered the X7 and will cancel my order to buy the Schiit Stack if it is better for Purely Headphone listening.


----------



## kellte2

soundizer said:


> Thank you Sam21,
> 
> May i ask is the point about the Superior X7 - ADC Only relevant to microphone use which i will not be doing as only using it for Headphones listening?
> 
> ...




Do you plan on using the SBX features at all?


----------



## Soundizer

kellte2 said:


> soundizer said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Sam21,
> ...





No as i just want the best natural sound, having said that the Base setting on the SBX for the E5 is really good to my ears and i always use it. However if the Amp has enough Base i will not bother.


----------



## Sam21

soundizer said:


> Thank you Sam21,
> 
> May i ask is the point about the Superior X7 - ADC Only relevant to microphone use which i will not be doing as only using it for Headphones listening?
> 
> ...


 
 As I said, X7 uses better components so objectively, if the circuit designs are similar in both E5 and X7, the X7 performs better. subjectively, everyone has a different opinion. 
  
 whether it is worth it to upgrade to X7 depends on the shortcomings you experience with the E5, What is the problem with E5 that makes you want to upgrade to X7 ?
  
 The power that you need depends on the headphones that you use, Headphones with low sensitivity and high impedance need more power, whether E5 is powerful enough depends on the headphones you use. If a headphone is under powered then you won't hear what the headphone is meant to sound, the mids are sucked out and you dont hear micro details. If the headphone is over powered, you will damage the driver.
  
 Purely for headphone listening, if it is music that you want, I would go with the Schiit stack, The shiit stack does not have virtual surround, microphone input, Equalizer, Speaker Amp, Bluetooth and etc that X7 has. so for Gaming and Movies I would go for X7.


----------



## Soundizer

sam21 said:


> soundizer said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Sam21,
> ...





Thank you Sam21, I really appreciate your input. 

My E5 I originally purchased for mobile portable use, but am now looking at a desktop set up. I found the E5 to sound somewhat harsh at times and feel i am not getting the most out of my HD650 headphones. I was hoping someone would say the X7 is better than the Schiit stack as it is a cleaner all in one solution and much less expensive than Schiit here in the UK. 

I will only be using the headphones for listening to Music (40percent) and for Movies (60percent).


----------



## kellte2

For a mix of movies and music, I'd still take a chance on the X7. What cans will you be using?


----------



## Sam21

If I had a HD650 I would buy the bottlehead crack, it is a DIY kit and designed for higher impedance headphones like HD650. if you ask around people think that it is a perfect match for HD650. The problem is that it is not a good match for low impedance headphones...and yeah, it is an Amplifier only, no DAC. I would buy a nice DAC and connect it to the bottlehead crack.
  
 http://bottlehead.com/product/crack-otl-headphone-amplifier-kit/


----------



## arcwindz

soundizer said:


> Thank you Sam21, I really appreciate your input.
> 
> My E5 I originally purchased for mobile portable use, but am now looking at a desktop set up. I found the E5 to sound somewhat harsh at times and feel i am not getting the most out of my HD650 headphones. I was hoping someone would say the X7 is better than the Schiit stack as it is a cleaner all in one solution and much less expensive than Schiit here in the UK.
> 
> I will only be using the headphones for listening to Music (40percent) and for Movies (60percent).




Afaik, x7 will cost a lot already,and if schiit stack will cost more, why not try the chord mojo? A lot of people said it is the best


----------



## Yethal

soundizer said:


> Hello all on this thread,
> 
> Please could i seek advice on the two points below;
> 
> ...



I used to own the Schiit Stack before I bought the X7. If You don't plan on using the speaker taps, adc or SBX features then buy only a headphone amp to pair with the E5. Half the price of the X7 are features You plan on not using.


----------



## Soundizer

kellte2 said:


> For a mix of movies and music, I'd still take a chance on the X7. What cans will you be using?




I will use the HD650, might change these in the near future. 
Why the X7 for movies, is it because of Dolby Digital? I might only Bluetooth to it from my Apple TV Which has excellent Bluetooth audio output. However Bluetooth audio does not do Dolby digital.


----------



## Soundizer

arcwindz said:


> soundizer said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Sam21, I really appreciate your input.
> ...





I was also considering that as the Chord Mojo is only £50 more than the Schiit Stack here in the UK but prefer Schiit. 

I like the Bluetooth audio on the Soundblaster x7 from my Apple TV streaming Netflix and other content. 
I really wanted people to say that the X7 is much better than the E5, but so far not. Apart from specification advantages which is good to know, but does it provide better than E5:
1. Soundstage
2. Base thump or umph
3. Other criteria


----------



## Soundizer

I am not very technical but on the Creative website i can see that the X7 compared to the E5 has (1) a different DAC chip, and (2) a different AMPLIFIER chip - the X7 uses a chipset that is very expensive in other Amps such as iFi. 

Based on Creative website:
E5 Dac - Cirrus Logic CS4398 Digital-Analogue Converter (DAC).
X7 Dac - Burr-Brown PCM1794 127dB digital-to-analog converter (DAC).
E5 Amp - Texas Instrument TI6120A2 headphone amplifier. 
X7 Amp - Texas Instruments TPA6120A2 headphone amplifier. 


I can see that that the X7 was launched about 3 months later than the E5 so hopefully Creative had better access to the latest chips available. I would have been concerned if the E5 was launched much later than the X7, but this is not the case. 

Any way, it is too late as my X7 is arriving tomorrow and i put my E5 on eBay.


I was hoping on HeadFi that people would confirm the X7 is better than the E5 based on experiencing both products. 
I found this review (see link below) which suggests the X7 is better than the E5.
Here is the review link:
http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/review-all-one-audio-wonder-creatives-sound-blaster-x7


----------



## arcwindz

soundizer said:


> I am not very technical but on the Creative website i can see that the X7 compared to the E5 has (1) a different DAC chip, and (2) a different AMPLIFIER chip - the X7 uses a chipset that is very expensive in other Amps such as iFi.
> 
> Based on Creative website:
> E5 Dac - Cirrus Logic CS4398 Digital-Analogue Converter (DAC).
> ...




We'll wait for the good news then


----------



## Fegefeuer

soundizer said:


> I am not very technical but on the Creative website i can see that the X7 compared to the E5 has (1) a different DAC chip, and (2) a different AMPLIFIER chip - the X7 uses a chipset that is very expensive in other Amps such as iFi.
> 
> Based on Creative website:
> E5 Dac - Cirrus Logic CS4398 Digital-Analogue Converter (DAC).
> ...


 
  
 TI6120A2=TPA6120A2, TI=Texas Instruments
  
 The ubercorrect form would be TEXAS INSTRUMENTS TPA6120A2
  
 http://www.ti.com/lsds/ti/audio-ic/headphone-amplifier-product.page?familyAliasId=1200925


----------



## Soundizer

fegefeuer said:


> soundizer said:
> 
> 
> > I am not very technical but on the Creative website i can see that the X7 compared to the E5 has (1) a different DAC chip, and (2) a different AMPLIFIER chip - the X7 uses a chipset that is very expensive in other Amps such as iFi.
> ...





Thank you. This actually means they both use the same Amplifier E5 and X7?


----------



## Fegefeuer

yes, but the X7 has its own PSU and doesn't rely on getting powered via USB.
  
 I still own the BlasterX G5 (also TPA6120A2) as no seller could be found yet and in comparison the X7 sounds noticably better, especially less limpdick.


----------



## Soundizer

I understand the X7 LE has a superior power supply than the X7. The X7 does have an optional upgrade accessory Power Supply but that costs £99 more and the X7LE is only £40 more. 

Money being no object with this better power supply will the X7LE provide better audio than the X7.


----------



## Fegefeuer

only for passive speakers and maybe for <16 Ohm headphones as the X7 LE is less prone for provoking FR changes due to it's lower output impedance. 
  
 PSU itself will give NO ADVANTAGE for headphones


----------



## Andi-C

Sorry, I'll explain clearly. If I unplug my headphones for another set the X7 shuts down ! I have to wait for it to rest (10 seconds) before I can power back on. Is anyone else having this issue ?


----------



## eltorrete

What choice would believe that improvement on the X7 with my TH-X00 and HE-400i?
  
  
     - Amp like Violectric V100 connected to the output line of X7.
  
     - DAC / AMP like Grace M9xx connected to the optical output X7.
  
     - Neither.


----------



## Slogster

Any recommendations on a subwoofer to pair with the X7 and the EMU-X7 speakers, mainly for gaming and movies, doesn't need to blow the doors off, but would like it to add to games etc.


----------



## Yethal

eltorrete said:


> What choice would believe that improvement on the X7 with my TH-X00 and HE-400i?
> 
> 
> - Amp like Violectric V100 connected to the output line of X7.
> ...



If You're looking for an audible improvement and would like to retain the "one device to rule them all" approach try op-amp rolling.


----------



## eltorrete

yethal said:


> If You're looking for an audible improvement and would like to retain the "one device to rule them all" approach try op-amp rolling.


 
 I changed the stock op-amp by two sparkos


----------



## Yethal

Time for something weird. The X7 sounds better on Linux. I don't know how and I don't know why but all tracks I played so far using the same source (Tidal) sound better on Linux than on Windows. They're fuller and more lifelike. The Control Panel doesn't have a Linux version but ALSA recognizes the X7 out of the box.


----------



## kellte2

yethal said:


> Time for something weird. The X7 sounds better on Linux. I don't know how and I don't know why but all tracks I played so far using the same source (Tidal) sound better on Linux than on Windows. They're fuller and more lifelike. The Control Panel doesn't have a Linux version but ALSA recognizes the X7 out of the box.




The take away is that Creative's drivers/software are the weakest link in the chain.


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> The take away is that Creative's drivers/software are the weakest link in the chain.


they're pretty weak but that doesn't explain the difference in sound. Especially when you consider the fact that Creative doesn't have Linux drivers and I had to use stock ALSA drivers.


----------



## VeerK

Out of curiosity, what happens if you delete the drivers on Win 10 and use it stock?


----------



## Evshrug

I don't think Windows even detects it. I tried once, but I don't remember exactly... It could have allowed stereo playback without effects.
I have a bias against Windows because it's always been a nerdy PITA to configure and requiring maintainence, but it wouldn't surprise me if Windows' audio stack was the source of the difference. For example, the X7 and other players sound better if you use ASIO for playback which bypasses the Windows audio stack. I highly recommend trying the X7 with music played back using ASIO or WASAPI methods.


----------



## Yethal

evshrug said:


> I don't think Windows even detects it. I tried once, but I don't remember exactly... It could have allowed stereo playback without effects.
> I have a bias against Windows because it's always been a nerdy PITA to configure and requiring maintainence, but it wouldn't surprise me if Windows' audio stack was the source of the difference. For example, the X7 and other players sound better if you use ASIO for playback which bypasses the Windows audio stack. I highly recommend trying the X7 with music played back using ASIO or WASAPI methods.



That's the thing. It sounds better on ALSA than WASAPI. Wasapi is bit perfect so the only explanation that comes to mind is that somehow Windows screws up the sample timing and/or i troduces jitter.


----------



## VeerK

yethal said:


> That's the thing. It sounds better on ALSA than WASAPI. Wasapi is bit perfect so the only explanation that comes to mind is that somehow Windows screws up the sample timing and/or i troduces jitter.


 
 Have you tried ASIO?
  
 Speaking of, I read in one of the reviews that using ASIO bypasses DSP but I haven't found that to be the case with foobar. I like the sound with Direct Mode much more than with SBX for music, but I want to use SBX and Scout Mode for gaming. I basically have to check and uncheck Direct Mode every time I play a game right?


----------



## Yethal

veerk said:


> Have you tried ASIO?
> 
> Speaking of, I read in one of the reviews that using ASIO bypasses DSP but I haven't found that to be the case with foobar. I like the sound with Direct Mode much more than with SBX for music, but I want to use SBX and Scout Mode for gaming. I basically have to check and uncheck Direct Mode every time I play a game right?


 

 ASIO doesn't bypass DSP, it bypasses the kmixer, Windows subsystem responsible for mixing audio streams from different applications. And ALSA still sounds better than that. Seriously, try a liveCD of Ubuntu or Debian and listen to Tidal (or some locally stored files). The sound is more lifelike and analog,
  
 Yup, Direct Mode needs to be disabled for gaming.


----------



## VeerK

I just ended up creating a custom profile with all SBX processing off so it is essentially Direct Mode but easier to swap on the fly. 

I'm curious about Linux sounding better with the X7, I might run it off a USB and see how it sounds. If I didn't like to play PC games, I'd have left Windows a long time ago.


----------



## agrosash

Any chance to get faster support for MacOS Sierra this time? Last year it took a very good while to give us El Capitan support. @DigitalRonyn


----------



## tenkogg

someone got an idea what to do if my microphone is turning off while im streaming? 
  
 the only solution is changing the frequency but doing this every 30 minutes is annoying


----------



## Yethal

tenkogg said:


> someone got an idea what to do if my microphone is turning off while im streaming?
> 
> the only solution is changing the frequency but doing this every 30 minutes is annoying


 
 Go to Advanced and disable Auto Standby.


----------



## tenkogg

yethal said:


> Go to Advanced and disable Auto Standby.


 
  
  
 unfortunatly the mix turns off again:
 ive found this log in the device manager:
  
 Das Gerät "USB\VID_041E&PID_323A&MI_00\6&9294de9&1&0000" konnte nicht migriert werden.
 ID der letzten Geräteinstanz: USB\VID_046D&PID_082D&MI_02\8&2AF9BC7E&0&0002
 Klassen-GUID: {4D36E96C-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
 Speicherortpfad: 
 Migrationsrang: 0xF000FFFFE000F122
 Vorhanden: false
 Status: 0xC0000719
  
 any ideas?


----------



## Yethal

tenkogg said:


> unfortunatly the mix turns off again:
> ive found this log in the device manager:
> 
> Das Gerät "USB\VID_041E&PID_323A&MI_00\6&9294de9&1&0000" konnte nicht migriert werden.
> ...


 

 Please change the system language to English and reproduce the issue again. Not a lot of people here speak German and Google Translate is not to be trusted.


----------



## agrosash

It says "Device couldn't be migrated".
Looks a bit like a USB error.


----------



## bavinck

Hey guys, 
Is there anyway to turn off the 3.5mm and only have on the 6.3mm ho? And vice versa?


----------



## bavinck

What do you guys find the best opa827 is? Looking at Mouser they have lots of options. Do these need to be soldered? They don't look like the typical opamps I have used previously that are drop in.


----------



## Yethal

bavinck said:


> Hey guys,
> Is there anyway to turn off the 3.5mm and only have on the 6.3mm ho? And vice versa?



Not possible. These are wired in parallel. Why wpuld You want to separate them?



bavinck said:


> What do you guys find the best opa827 is? Looking at Mouser they have lots of options. Do these need to be soldered? They don't look like the typical opamps I have used previously that are drop in.



They probably require DIP-8 adapter to be soldered to in order to be installed in a socket.


----------



## bavinck

Hey guys,
  
 Are any of you using tube amps with the line out feature? I know it will not work with SBX, but my X7 does double duty as my main dac and I was hoping to pick up a nice hybrid amp to use with my hd700. I assume creative supplies a 3.5mm > RCA connect for LO to an amp?
 Thanks


----------



## kellte2

bavinck said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Are any of you using tube amps with the line out feature? I know it will not work with SBX, but my X7 does double duty as my main dac and I was hoping to pick up a nice hybrid amp to use with my hd700. I assume creative supplies a 3.5mm > RCA connect for LO to an amp?
> Thanks


 if you've updated to the latest firmware, then SBX over optical and line out will work.


----------



## bavinck

kellte2 said:


> if you've updated to the latest firmware, then SBX over optical and line out will work.


 
 Cool. Thanks, I have updated.
  
 Problem I had last night. Trying to use PLEX to play a movie with dd 5.1 for SBX sorround. The DD light was not lighting up, obviously meaning it was not getting a dd signal. Does anyone know why? Is plex unable to send dd5.1? What video player on pc would take any audio 5.1 track and convert to dd5.1 to send to SBX?


----------



## Lunatics

Hey guys, was hoping for a little help and advice here. I use my X7 for listening to music and mainly gaming (CSGO) but I do not know much about EQ settings of the various sound blaster settings. I feel like even with my set up I have (SB X7 and AKG K7xx) I am missing out on a lot of sound as far as footsteps and things go in CS. Music and things sound so much better than I have ever heard before, but now I am used that and don't notice until I listen to music on someone elses set up, however in CS I feel like I have a hard time hearing footsteps. Times people will tell me they heard something happen in a certain direction I didn't and I know they have a far worse set up than I do (something like mobo sound card and "gaming headset") and I can't help but feel like there is something I am doing wrong, or certain things I can change to get optimal sound out of my set up. Does anyone have any advice for me or configuration settings to try?
  
 I have never used Scout Mode before, on my old PC I really did not like the way it changed my sound, things sounded almost distorted and airy I don't know how to explain it and I used to get random static/white noise just coming over my headphones for no reason, especially in game when things were quiet and this seemed to be an issue many people have had, but after building a new PC and reinstalling everything I don't recall having these issues again so I am wondering if there was conflicting drivers and software between the X7 and my creative onboard audio stuff. Should I be using scout mode?


----------



## thuNDa

@Lunatics
 CS:GO set to 5.1, SBX-surround 33% and all other effects off.
  
  
 that would be my advise.


----------



## kellte2

thunda said:


> @Lunatics
> 
> CS:GO set to 5.1, SBX-surround 33% and all other effects off.
> 
> ...




Only 33%? I always run mine at 100%.


----------



## bavinck

kellte2 said:


> Only 33%? I always run mine at 100%.




Me too


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> Only 33%? I always run mine at 100%.



No point in running it at anything lower.


----------



## halcyon

kellte2 said:


> Updated with latest firmware? I believe this was a problem with earlier firmware (not detecting headphones).


 

 Has *anybody solved the headphone detection issue?*

 That is, headphones are plugged into X7, but X7 Control Panel has switched output to loudspeakers (NOT connected). Also, the Control panel does NOT respond to manually switching the output to headphones (i.e. the software switch does NOT work). No amount of unplugging and re-plugging the headphones works either.
  

  

 One has to restart the computer and the X7 unit for the headphone detection to resume.
  
 Advanced Setting "*Auto Standby" is turned off.*
  
 X7 *Firmware and drivers are the latest *(as of 21st of Sept, 2016). I don't think this is an OS issue, but I'm running Win 10 Pro.
  
*Creative, if you are listening, please make it possible to DISABLE headphone detection *(like with old Creative drivers for X-fi series) and manually force the output to be Headphone only 100% of the time. Plenty of us never use loudspeakers or if we do, we have them hooked up to something a fair bit more substantial than X7....


----------



## thuNDa

yethal said:


> No point in running it at anything lower.


 

 yes there is, if you don't wanna get drowned in reverb for competetive gaming(like he asked for), but preserve the positional cues.


----------



## eltorrete

bavinck said:


> Cool. Thanks, I have updated.
> 
> Problem I had last night. Trying to use PLEX to play a movie with dd 5.1 for SBX sorround. The DD light was not lighting up, obviously meaning it was not getting a dd signal. Does anyone know why? Is plex unable to send dd5.1? What video player on pc would take any audio 5.1 track and convert to dd5.1 to send to SBX?


 
  
  
 I think, the DD light comes on only if the signal comes from the digital input


----------



## pr1me

bavinck said:


> What video player on pc would take any audio 5.1 track and convert to dd5.1 to send to SBX?




Jriver Media Center


----------



## bavinck

Thanks, worked. How do I set jriver so it remembers how far in a movie I was watching before I closed it?


----------



## pr1me

bavinck said:


> Thanks, worked. How do I set jriver so it remembers how far in a movie I was watching before I closed it?




Tools > Options > *Behavior* Resume playback using bookmark


https://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/Bookmarking


----------



## Nikorasu

Please help. I have direct mode enabled but I do not see 24bit 192khz available within Windows. The max is 96000 Hz.


----------



## Yethal

nikorasu said:


> Please help. I have direct mode enabled but I do not see 24bit 192khz available within Windows. The max is 96000 Hz.


 
 Reboot the PC.


----------



## Nikorasu

Please its been like this since I bought it 3 months ago. I rebooted my PC over hundred times already. I even RMA it once back to amazon within the 30day period, that was a month ago and the 192khz option is still not available.


----------



## pr1me

nikorasu said:


> Please its been like this since I bought it 3 months ago. I rebooted my PC over hundred times already. I even RMA it once back to amazon within the 30day period, that was a month ago and the 192khz option is still not available.




Are you sure you configured the speakers to stereo ?

5.1 = 24bit 96khz max available
2.0 = 24bit 192khz max available


----------



## Yethal

192k will not work in 5.1 mode.


----------



## Nikorasu

Wow thanks, that was in fact the problem. I had 5.1 selected in windows instead of stereo. Any idea why 5.1 can't do 192khz? It would be pretty lame and annoying to switch from 5.1 to stereo everytime I would like to play 192khz music.


----------



## Yethal

nikorasu said:


> Wow thanks, that was in fact the problem. I had 5.1 selected in windows instead of stereo. Any idea why 5.1 can't do 192khz? It would be pretty lame and annoying to switch from 5.1 to stereo everytime I would like to play 192khz music.


 

 Because the dacs used for c/sub and rear channels are different than the dacs for the front/headphones channel.


----------



## bluex

Hello guys
 I would to ask you about the X7. How do you like it, for gaming, music ?
 I upgraded from Zx to ASUS STX II but i don't like at all the STX, especially for gaming, there is little bass, this is just my opinion, of course
 Now, i want to send back the STX II and get another Creative. I use only the Sennheiser HD600 headphones, some guys advices me to sell the HD600
 Damn, HD600 + Creative Zx was for me awesome, I want to keep the Sennheiser HD600
 After i google it a lot and reading about specs, reviews, details, i'm still undecided between ZxR and X7. Is it worth the extra $$$  for the X7 ?
 124 SnR vs 127 SnR, that's the whole difference ?
 USB vs PCI ex ? Does it make a difference, regarding the quality of the sound ?
 Maybe you'll ask me " why dont you buy the Zx again " 
 Well, i didnt know until today. Z and Zx doesent have the gain ( 300 - 600 ohm ) option, in the Creative control panel - speakers / headphone
 Please give me some advices, which one i should pick
 Thank you in advance


----------



## Yethal

Instead of sending the stx card use it as a source component and add an amplifier.


----------



## bluex

source component ?
 Please, Yethal, give me more details. What kind of amplifier should i pick ? Would that help ? Does it add more " power " ?
 Could some amplifier be used, together with STX II ?
 Something like this ? https://www.music-group.com/Categories/Behringer/Signal-Processors/Headphone-Amplifiers/AMP800/p/P0331
 Thank you so much


----------



## Yethal

source component = standalone dac or a CD player or an AV receiver or a PC soundcard.
  
 Just go to the Reviews section of Head-Fi and pick whichever one You can afford.


----------



## Guest12345

Hello all
  
 I recently got the Creative Sound Blaster X7, but can't get my inbuilt microphone from my Sennheiser GAME Zero headset to work. The mic works fine - last night I turned off the X7 and used the headphones and mic with the onboard sound card, and that worked fine.
  
 My X7 is connected to the computer using USB. The motherboard is a P8Z77-M Pro motherboard (if that makes a difference). I am running the regular Windows 10 edition. Drivers and firmware for the X7 is up to date as per the Creative website.
  
 In the Windows Sound menu, under the 'Recording' tab, I've set the Default device as the 'Line in - Sound Blaster X7'. The blue bar to the right of that doesn't move when i speak (which indicates that no sound is going in).
  
 In the Sound Blaster X7 control panel, I've unchecked both the "Direct Mode" and "Direct Mode/SPDIF-In" boxes in the Headphones tab. Surround mode is on 100%. In the Crystal voice tab, I've clicked "Mic-In/Mic Array" as "Set as windows default", mic recording volume as 75% and Mic Boost at 0dB. Mute for Mic Monitoring volume.
  
 I can hear a little bit of my voice being played back if I enable Mic Monitoring Volume - so it tells me that something is working, just that I've used the wrong settings. 
  
 Any ideas what other settings I can change to get my headphone's inbuilt mic working?
  
 Thanks in advance for any answers!
  
 -Ed


----------



## Yethal

guest12345 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I recently got the Creative Sound Blaster X7, but can't get my inbuilt microphone from my Sennheiser GAME Zero headset to work. The mic works fine - last night I turned off the X7 and used the headphones and mic with the onboard sound card, and that worked fine.
> 
> ...


 

 Line in is not the microphone input. Line in is the RCA on the back. Set the recording device to Mic in.


----------



## Guest12345

yethal said:


> Line in is not the microphone input. Line in is the RCA on the back. Set the recording device to Mic in.


 
  
 Thanks mate, your advice is much appreciated! Seems to be ok now, fingers crossed!
  
 -Ed


----------



## Imperatore

Im going to take another chance with this. If i get the constant popping on PS4 again ill return it.


----------



## Yethal

imperatore said:


> Im going to take another chance with this. If i get the constant popping on PS4 again ill return it.


 

 I know this borders on voodoo magic, but have You tried with a better quality optical cable?


----------



## Imperatore

yethal said:


> I know this borders on voodoo magic, but have You tried with a better quality optical cable?




I think I did back when I had it. Not sure but I know my PS4 optical slot is a bit loose. 
Im picking up a PS4 PRO so will be interestig.
Also i know the older firmware didnt have that issue but i had to upgrade as it had the power issues.


----------



## GarrHaal

Try to turn direct mode on and off, sometimes direct mode is enabled and for some reason it plays dolby digital sound even if it shouldnt. That solved my crackling and popping.


----------



## Yethal

*Using Sound Blaster X7 on alternative operating systems*​  
 I'll provide an overview of my experiences with Sound Blaster X7 and operating systems other than Windows and OSX. I hope this post will be helpful for users who choose not to run Windows or OSX and would still like to enjoy this device.
  
  - *Linux (native)*: X7 is properly recognized by Pulse Audio Volume Control. all speaker configurations are detected. Optical input and outputs are detected. It is not possible to switch between speakers and headphones via software. Headphones must be plugged/unplugged to switch. All software features are unavailable due to lack of official Linux driver. Tested with Fedora but should work with any Linux distro using ALSA.
  
  - *Linux (via WINE)*: Windows Control Panel installer can be launched using WINE however the device does not get detected by the installer.
  
 - *Remix OS*: Remix OS is an Android-based desktop OS. Official Creative driver and Control Panel are available, device is fully supported. All hardware and software features are available
  
  - *ReactOS* - Open source Windows-based operating system. I do not recommend running this on a physical machine because the OS is highly unstable but research had to be done so I checked anyway. X7 is detected by the built-in audio stack but no audio is played due to outdated stock drivers in ReactOS. Windows Control Panel installer launches but closes itself due to hardcoded check for minimum Windows version. In order to bypass the check you need to:

Unpack the .exe file using 7-Zip or similar software
Open the unpacked archive and find the Sound Blaster X7.msi installer within
Open the .msi installer with Orca MSI Editor and drop the LaunchCondition table
Save the modified .msi file and run it
  
 After bypassing the check the installer proceeds but crashes soon after. I suspect that file checksum does not match a value hardcoded somewhere else in the installer or some required Windows component has not yet been ported to ReactOS. At this point I was out of ideas so I gave up on ReactOS. If anybody reading this knows a solution please PM me.
  
*Virtual Machines*​  
 If You really have to, you can run the X7 in a Windows-based virtual machine on a Linux host. In order to do that:

Download and install Virtualbox for your preferred Linux distro
Download Windows installation .iso and create a VM out of it in VirtualBox
Download and install VirtualBox Guest Additions within the VM
Pass the X7 to the VM in VirtualBox settings (X7 will disappear from the host system)
Download and install the X7 Control Panel within the Windows VM
  
 X7 is fully functional at this point. In order to listen to music install a music player with DLNA rendering capabilities inside the VM and then use a DLNA server on the host machine to sned music to the VM. You can of course still play files kept inside the virtual machine.
  
 I'll update this post with more tested OSes over time. I hope this post proves to be helpful to someone. If in doubt, do not hesistate to PM me (good), respond to this post (better), or look up the solution online (best).


----------



## inseconds99

I would truly love my X7 if I could stop it from popping when I play Xbox one or PS4. I never hear a snap crackle or pop when I'm just using it with pc gaming using USB. I feel like these popping issues are being caused by the system processing Dolby digital and sbx at the same time. 

Anyone have an idea for a fix?


----------



## Yethal

inseconds99 said:


> I would truly love my X7 if I could stop it from popping when I play Xbox one or PS4. I never hear a snap crackle or pop when I'm just using it with pc gaming using USB. I feel like these popping issues are being caused by the system processing Dolby digital and sbx at the same time.
> 
> Anyone have an idea for a fix?


 

 Lower the in-game volume.


----------



## inseconds99

yethal said:


> Lower the in-game volume.




Through the mixer? Or the console


----------



## Yethal

inseconds99 said:


> Through the mixer? Or the console


 

 Either, keeping more than one source on max volume causes the clipping afaik.


----------



## inseconds99

yethal said:


> Either, keeping more than one source on max volume causes the clipping afaik.




So you think I should go in the sound blaster control panel and lower the spdif in volume just a little bit and that won't happen anymore? How much should I lower it. I don't see how that would help as when I'm playing PS4 or Xbox I have everything else off and the console is the only sound coming through the x7


----------



## Yethal

inseconds99 said:


> So you think I should go in the sound blaster control panel and lower the spdif in volume just a little bit and that won't happen anymore? How much should I lower it. I don't see how that would help as when I'm playing PS4 or Xbox I have everything else off and the console is the only sound coming through the x7


 

 Try muting all other sources in the panel and see if the problem reoccurs.


----------



## raband

Ok Guys,
  
 Quick query before I start unplugging stuff to setup my new additions. (just scored a HD800 and HDVD800 2nd hand)
  
  
 Will using optical to the HDVD800 (dac/amp) from the X7 keep all the SBX and virtual surround?
 Or would RCA to just the amp section of the HDVD800?
 Or either?
 Or none?
  
 (not sure if the DAC in the HDVD800 would negate the SBX etc)


----------



## Yethal

raband said:


> Ok Guys,
> 
> Quick query before I start unplugging stuff to setup my new additions. (just scored a HD800 and HDVD800 2nd hand)
> 
> ...



Optical out to hdvd800. Then enable headphone surround to optical out in control panel.


----------



## raband

Excellent - thanks heaps for the quick reply.
  
 I was 99% sure that was the way, but always end up 2nd guessing myself


----------



## VeerK

raband said:


> Excellent - thanks heaps for the quick reply.
> 
> I was 99% sure that was the way, but always end up 2nd guessing myself


 
  Yethal is our resident X7 wizard. Please share your impressions of the X7 + HDVD800


----------



## raband

Will do.
  
 Have had the X7 and E-MU Speakers for well over a year and enjoyed the X7 with a variety of cans.
  
 Hadn't realised the later firmware allowed the SBX over the outs until I was browsing here the other day (my firmware was still a 2015 one)
  
 Am wrapped now - will open up a lot of options (playing through the RS-185's for wireless, using other amps etc)
  
 The DAC in the HDVD800 is said to be the "weak" point, so will be interesting to see how the X7 DAC performs feeding the amp in it.
  
 Am only just now reading through all the info that has been made since the last time I was lurking - Yethal is the one to be asking 
  
 If I can get rid of the kids this weekend I plan on having a very interesting time playing with all the components


----------



## Triglet

After reading through all of this and Mad Lust's thread I believe I've settled on the X7 as an upgrade for my system.  I currently have a Xonar DG and an Omni (swap back and forth depending if I'm running SLI at the time) and although they've done yeoman's work over the years I just *want* something new haha. 
  
 I looked at "normal" DAC/Amp's but after realizing none of those are capable of positional audio/surround via DSP the typical stereo DAC is a no go.  I believe I could run an amp out of one of the devices I have above and it'd probably be fine, but from what I've read the X7's DAC is a step above those two units. 
  
 I plan on making use of the speaker lines as well -- been wanting some simple monitors for when I don't feel like wearing can's but never wanted to dick with an amp/receiver on the desk.  To be honest this is actually perfect for me from that point of view.
  
 For reference I have the Fidelio X2's currently -- at some point in the future I may impulse buy the HD800's after hearing most everyone gush over them. I believe some of you have said the X7 can drive them if needed -- op-amp swap could help with that.  If for whatever reason I want to get a Valhalla 2 or something later on I could connect to the X7 with no issues yes?
  
 I can't find any used at the moment (AT/HardForum/HardwareSwap/AVExchange), so Jet can get the OG version to me for $300 shipped. If I don't want the hassle of them Amazon is $40 more, both are acceptable to me.  
  
 Creative has both versions bundled with their speakers, but the price doesn't make a lot of sense I don't think.  And damn, they are rather proud of that power supply @ $130ish haha.  I'd like to have that but I don't think I need it -- my home theater/main stereo is one room over.
  
 Anyway -- if you've gotten this far I appreciate the read.  Just thinking out loud to see if I've misinterpreted anything -- let me know if I'm off base anywhere.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## thuNDa

triglet said:


> at some point in the future I may impulse buy the HD800's after hearing most everyone gush over them. I believe some of you have said the X7 can drive them if needed -- op-amp swap could help with that.


 
  
 the opamps don't "drive" the headphones anyway, that's done with the TPA6120 chip, which drives the HD800 with ease.


----------



## VeerK

I agree the X7 is able to drive the HD800s easily according to an owners on Reddit. 

If you need more amp power, I don't see any reason why you can't use the outputs of the X7 into the inputs of something from Schiit. 

Just chiming in on Jet, they were great the two times I placed an order with them.


----------



## squad

Hello,
  
 I've read a lot of the pages but I want to double make sure before I make a big purchase and regret it later. As for the famous standard vs LE edition, I'm just going to use klipsch 2.1 speakers and headphones but mostly headphones. Which one would be better, I was reading that the LE is actually little worst than the standard when it comes to headphones but again I wanted to double make sure before I buy either of them.
  
 Thank you and have a good one.


----------



## Yethal

squad said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've read a lot of the pages but I want to double make sure before I make a big purchase and regret it later. As for the famous standard vs LE edition, I'm just going to use klipsch 2.1 speakers and headphones but mostly headphones. Which one would be better, I was reading that the LE is actually little worst than the standard when it comes to headphones but again I wanted to double make sure before I buy either of them.
> 
> Thank you and have a good one.


 

 No difference between the two when using powered speakers.
  
 Marginal difference between the two when using headphones. Multi-driver IEMs are probably the only affected headphones.


----------



## squad

yethal said:


> No difference between the two when using powered speakers.
> 
> Marginal difference between the two when using headphones. Multi-driver IEMs are probably the only affected headphones.


 
  
 O that's it? Then I should go with the cheap one.


----------



## BeyondMaxPower

Amazon is selling the X7 LE for $350 right now. Creative is also selling it for the same price. the X7 regular is still $400 on their site. I just bought the X7 LE at that price.


----------



## Triglet

Creative has the X7 LE bundle for $430 -- think I may jump on this as the speakers seem solid from the reviews I've read.


----------



## Triglet

For the sake of discussion, assume $140 for the E-MU XM7's -- do you guys consider that a good deal or look elsewhere for passive bookshelf's?


----------



## squad

I finally got my x7 but i updated the firmware and install the drivers. For some reason, when I go play a game on the pc, the sound doesn't work anymore like it just shuts off even when the x7 device is still power on. What seems to be the problem?


----------



## Yethal

triglet said:


> For the sake of discussion, assume $140 for the E-MU XM7's -- do you guys consider that a good deal or look elsewhere for passive bookshelf's?



I have them for over a year now. For 140$ it's a steal.


squad said:


> I finally got my x7 but i updated the firmware and install the drivers. For some reason, when I go play a game on the pc, the sound doesn't work anymore like it just shuts off even when the x7 device is still power on. What seems to be the problem?



Disable Direct Mode in settings and set the device to 5.1 mode in Windows Sound properties.


----------



## VeerK

triglet said:


> Creative has the X7 LE bundle for $430 -- think I may jump on this as the speakers seem solid from the reviews I've read.




Isn't the X7 LE going for $350? For an extra $80 the XM7 seems like a great deal


----------



## raband

Can definitely recommend the setup - wrapped with mine


----------



## CPTredsox

hi guys ..
  
 i just got a creative X7 .. was looking for a all in one solution for gaming, music and movies, mostly PS4 use, but i got a few questions, ive already set it up correctly i hope  ..
  
 1. To get the full advantage of SBX, is Dolby Digital required ? Does the Dolby Digital light have to be lit if i want to use SBX or is SBX itself enough ?
  
 2. On the PS4 Settings i chose Bitstream Dolby and Optical out, but if i choose Optical there are a few options regarding the input format, can i select all of them ? Dolby Digital 5.1, DTS 5.1, AAC ? Or is it required to unselect one of them to get the full potential ?
  
 3. In the PS4 Dashboard the Dolby is lit, ingame too, but if i watch a Blu Ray its dark, has SBX the same effect here ? i tried and it sounded like it, but iam not sure
  
 4. Does SBX apply to all channels while active ? Because it would be nice to choose with channels are affected and which not, for example if i want my ingame sound to have surround (SPDIF) but for party chat (line in or BT) not.
  
 5. Is Direct mode just the normal Sound without any effects and mixer ? Does that mean i could just deactivate SBX & EQ and get the same result as with Direct mode ?
  
 Sorry .. i got a lot of questions .. maybe even more .. thanks in advance


----------



## Triglet

Appreciate the help!  I'll pick up the LE7 bundle package -- only concern is the speakers size for my desk as I'm in the corner against both walls.  Regardless, if they're too big I'll just sell them to put towards the SVS satellites/SB-2000 I've been eyeing.


----------



## squad

yethal said:


> I have them for over a year now. For 140$ it's a steal.
> Disable Direct Mode in settings and set the device to 5.1 mode in Windows Sound properties.


 
  
 I set those options you told me to do but some reason it still doing it like at the desktop using Firefox it works excellent but when I start the game the game menu it has sound but when I'm actually in the game like moving my character around the sound just stops working but when I move around after awhile the sound pops in for like 1 second and disappears again. I thought it was a damage unit at first but I got a new one today and still doing that crap.
  
 Does anyone know how to fix this situation please.


----------



## squad

Now I think it might be the driver or usb of my mother board which is asrock z97 fatality professional not working with the x7, it seems to crash my games now but when I turn it off my games doesn't crash anymore.


----------



## inseconds99

I don't know why but recently I have needed to keep my X7 on high gain as I seem to be cranking all my headphones to 100% on low. I am using the TH-X00, Fidelio X2 and SHP9500 and they are all easy to drive headphones yet I can't seem to get any kind of volume out of them without high gain... Anyone else keep this unit on high even with easy to drive headphones?
  
 Wondering if something is wrong with my X7 or maybe my hearing LOL.


----------



## VeerK

Has anyone used the HD650 with the X7?


----------



## Yethal

inseconds99 said:


> I don't know why but recently I have needed to keep my X7 on high gain as I seem to be cranking all my headphones to 100% on low. I am using the TH-X00, Fidelio X2 and SHP9500 and they are all easy to drive headphones yet I can't seem to get any kind of volume out of them without high gain... Anyone else keep this unit on high even with easy to drive headphones?
> 
> Wondering if something is wrong with my X7 or maybe my hearing LOL.



I keep mine on high gain 100% of the time. Iirc in digitally controlled systems gain switch isn't an actual gain switch but a voltage limiter and switching x7 to high gain removes the limit.


----------



## PanamaZ

Good morning. I've run back through the posts for quite a ways and have not seen any related to what I would like to use the X7 for. I apologize ahead of time if I simply didn't go back far enough.
  
 I have a Yamaha soundbar with the wireless subwoofer that I want to enhance with a) better sound going into the analog ins, and b) a pair of Energy passive satellites (or maybe even a pair of Bose 301s). I won't be using this with a computer so it'll be app controlled via an android.
  
 Pretty simple solution question before slapping down the cash;
  
 - can I connect the TV digital out to the X7 digital in
 - Connect the X7 analog out to soundbar analog in
 - X7 speaker outs to Energy satellites
  
 This would give me a single source (X7) for a simultaneous powered (soundbar) and passive output. 
  
 I want to maintain a clean and uncluttered system (no av receiver with massive amounts of wires) but would like to enhance the soundbar I already have. Is this feasible and even if so, are there issues mixing powered/passive that I don't know about.
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nikorasu

Is the Sound Blaster X7 powerful enough to drive the HD 800S and do it justice? I don't want to have to buy a $1600 headphone then have to spend over $500 on an amp/dac.


----------



## lenroot77

nikorasu said:


> Is the Sound Blaster X7 powerful enough to drive the HD 800S and do it justice? I don't want to have to buy a $1600 headphone then have to spend over $500 on an amp/dac.


 

Most people spend at least a 1000 on a amp/ Dac for the hd800/800s's.

Myself and a few others have found the X7 adequate for the hd800's but it won't take them to their full potential. Because the x7 now supports line out you could always add a better amp in the future. 

Also if you aren't opposed to eq'ing or simple mods you could save some money and just get the regular hd800.


----------



## Nikorasu

When you say full potential what do you mean? Are you saying it won't get loud like it suppose to? Or that it want reveal every nuance in recordings like a more expensive amp/dac? I'm also a gamer so I'd like to have a device I can connect my PS4 and PS3 trough optical audio. The X7 also does bluetooth. If the X7 isn't adequate enough for the HD 800 S, please direct me to another amp/dac like the X7 that doesn't cost $1000 and over.


----------



## Yethal

panamaz said:


> Good morning. I've run back through the posts for quite a ways and have not seen any related to what I would like to use the X7 for. I apologize ahead of time if I simply didn't go back far enough.
> 
> I have a Yamaha soundbar with the wireless subwoofer that I want to enhance with a) better sound going into the analog ins, and b) a pair of Energy passive satellites (or maybe even a pair of Bose 301s). I won't be using this with a computer so it'll be app controlled via an android.
> 
> ...


 

 Would work out of the box.


----------



## kellte2

nikorasu said:


> When you say full potential what do you mean? Are you saying it won't get loud like it suppose to? Or that it want reveal every nuance in recordings like a more expensive amp/dac? I'm also a gamer so I'd like to have a device I can connect my PS4 and PS3 trough optical audio. The X7 also does bluetooth. If the X7 isn't adequate enough for the HD 800 S, please direct me to another amp/dac like the X7 that doesn't cost $1000 and over.




I've used the HD800 out of the x7, and I didn't enjoy the pairing at all. The treble was dry and harsh. Caveat emptor.


----------



## Nikorasu

kellte2 said:


> I've used the HD800 out of the x7, and I didn't enjoy the pairing at all. The treble was dry and harsh. Caveat emptor.



That's funny because I rented the HD 800 from Lumoid and using it on my sound blaster X7 and it doesn't sound harsh at All. I don't hear the 6 Khz treble spike people are talking about.


----------



## HBash

Hi, How does the regular x7 perform with speakers? I intend to use it in a desktop set-up with a pair of Dali Zensor 1's for music, TV/Movies and gaming..
  
 I would get the limited edition, but I am hesitant on the white color as it would complicate the set-up's decor, so to speak.
  
 Also has anyone tried those aftermarket upgrade adapters?
  
 https://www.amazon.com/UpBright%C2%AE-Global-Adapter-Creative-Blaster/dp/B0188GZ0N4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1479784965&sr=8-2&keywords=x7+upgrade+creative
  
 &
  
 https://www.amazon.com/T-Power-Creative-High-Resolution-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B019HW0UBU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1479784965&sr=8-1&keywords=x7+upgrade+creative
  
  
 I noticed that the reviews for the 2nd one start off being very positive, then there's one review stating that the adapter doesn't fit. Did Creative make a revision to their adapter design, or should I ignore the review ? (1st adapter has no reviews).


----------



## ariga

I've got a silly question:
 Do you need a soundcard to go along with the Creative SoundBlaster X7, for gaming (FPS) purposes?
  
 I've got a Auzentech X-Fi Forte with a Audio Technica AD700 for a long run now, but the community Win10 drivers for the Auzentech has been pretty unstable for me, and I've got some noise / interference with the audio. I've been wondering if I could ditch the soundcard for the X7, if only I had the confirmation that the X7 has good "positional audio".


----------



## lenroot77

ariga said:


> I've got a silly question:
> Do you need a soundcard to go along with the Creative SoundBlaster X7, for gaming (FPS) purposes?
> 
> I've got a Auzentech X-Fi Forte with a Audio Technica AD700 for a long run now, but the community Win10 drivers for the Auzentech has been pretty unstable for me, and I've got some noise / interference with the audio. I've been wondering if I could ditch the soundcard for the X7, if only I had the confirmation that the X7 has good "positional audio".




All u need is the x7, it's an all in one package.


----------



## ls13coco

yethal said:


> I keep mine on high gain 100% of the time. Iirc in digitally controlled systems gain switch isn't an actual gain switch but a voltage limiter and switching x7 to high gain removes the limit.


 

 So the gain settings have nothing to new with impedence? I've got the X7 on it's way right now, and I'll be using it with the HD 598, HE-400i and 712 Pro which are all sub 100ohm, the 712 being reportedly the hardest to drive.

 TL;DR I can use high gain with any headphone safely with the X7?


----------



## Yethal

ls13coco said:


> So the gain settings have nothing to new with impedence? I've got the X7 on it's way right now, and I'll be using it with the HD 598, HE-400i and 712 Pro which are all sub 100ohm, the 712 being reportedly the hardest to drive.
> 
> 
> TL;DR I can use high gain with any headphone safely with the X7?



Just turn the volume to a safe level beforehand.


----------



## CPTredsox

Is It possible to use the x7 to its full potential SBX wise with DTS encoded blu rays? The x7 itself is just capable of dolby digital, so i need an extra device like an AVR that has a dts encoder in between i suppose ?


----------



## VeerK

I have my bluray player send lpcm to the x7


----------



## ls13coco

yethal said:


> Just turn the volume to a safe level beforehand.


 

 So safe for all, but don't have the volume at 11 when I switch.. thanks!


----------



## abnorm

Does anyone know is ASIO latency was fixed? When X7 was released, I purchased it, but had to return due to latency being very long, even when set to 1-2ms. I'd like to give X7/LE another chance.


----------



## Yethal

abnorm said:


> Does anyone know is ASIO latency was fixed? When X7 was released, I purchased it, but had to return due to latency being very long, even when set to 1-2ms. I'd like to give X7/LE another chance.


 

 Do You actually need 1ms latency? Do you do studio recording using the X7?


----------



## abnorm

I play midi instruments, which requires low latency. ZXR can handle 1ms without problems.


----------



## Yethal

abnorm said:


> I play midi instruments, which requires low latency. ZXR can handle 1ms without problems.


 

 ZXR is a pcie card iirc. THe latency is always going to be lower on pcie.


----------



## abnorm

Yes, I understand that. 
 The issue is that X7 LE displays that latency is 1.1ms, but there is a delay. It sounds like it's actually around 20ms.


----------



## illram

Just got this thing. Quite the upgrade from my last Sound Blaster....in 1992, lol. Anyway this thing does a lot more justice to my HiFiman HE-400i's than my NAD D 3020. I'm not up on acoustic lingo yet, just getting my feet wet in higher grade audio stuff, but it really just sounds more "full" than the NAD. It also brings out the bass a hell of a lot more. Power wise I had to pump the NAD almost all the way to the top, but set to high impedance on the X7, the HE-400i's are plenty loud at a much lower setting. The surround sound with the the 400i is also very cool. The soundstage is huge. Waaay better than some of the virtual surround USB headsets I have previously tried. It sounds like I am sitting in a room, not like I have headphones on. I actually had to take my headphones off a few times to make sure my TV wasn't also outputting any sound. Directional cues are pretty good, I'm still messing with the settings. Rear is a bit tricky, it sounds more like it is to my right or left though. 
  
 Also tried it with some V-Moda 100's, the bass was crazy though. Almost too much. And the soundstage on them is so much smaller, it doesn't do the surround justice like the 400i's. Haven't tried my old 598's yet, those are next... as well as the DT770's.
  
 I also had some questions to make sure I am doing all of this right. I have read almost this entire thread, there is a lot to soak in. Just wanted to check the following:
  
 I have everything (PC and Xbox One) running to my TV and out to the X7 via optical. TV audio signal is set to "auto" (other option is PCM). TV can pass through 5.1. (LG E6). 
  
 1. On Xbox, I have it set to bitstream out, which lights up the DD on the X7. SBX is on. 5.1 Uncompressed doesn't work. (Xbox says there is an error with the receiver or something, presumably the TV won't accept the 5.1 signal, although my TV is supposed to be able to pass through 5.1...) I haven't tried Stereo Uncompressed. Which is the optimal setting? 
  
 2. On PC I am limited to Stereo. There is no way for me to change it. I have SBX on. Haven't tested it in a game yet. Again, the limitation here I am presuming as far as Windows settings is the TV. When I run the DTS test on Youtube I get all the channels (except the sub on the test, does that matter?) What's the correct setting here? Can the X7 still take in a stereo signal and add its virtual surround magic via SBX? (That's my understanding, correct me if I am wrong...)
  
 Thanks!


----------



## illram

cptredsox said:


> 1. To get the full advantage of SBX, is Dolby Digital required ? Does the Dolby Digital light have to be lit if i want to use SBX or is SBX itself enough ?
> 
> 2. On the PS4 Settings i chose Bitstream Dolby and Optical out, but if i choose Optical there are a few options regarding the input format, can i select all of them ? Dolby Digital 5.1, DTS 5.1, AAC ? Or is it required to unselect one of them to get the full potential ?


 
  
 I'm wondering the same thing. I can't select 5.1 on my Xbox or on my PC; on Xbox I can select bitstream out and DD, which lights up the dolby button. Is that needed for SBX? Or can it just take a regular stereo signal and still work its magic?


----------



## Yethal

abnorm said:


> Yes, I understand that.
> The issue is that X7 LE displays that latency is 1.1ms, but there is a delay. It sounds like it's actually around 20ms.


 
  
 That's using the Creative ASIO driver or ASIO4All?


----------



## Yethal

illram said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. I can't select 5.1 on my Xbox or on my PC; on Xbox I can select bitstream out and DD, which lights up the dolby button. Is that needed for SBX? Or can it just take a regular stereo signal and still work its magic?


 

 Select Dolby Digital when using a console at all times.


----------



## VeerK

hbash said:


> Hi, How does the regular x7 perform with speakers? I intend to use it in a desktop set-up with a pair of Dali Zensor 1's for music, TV/Movies and gaming..
> 
> I would get the limited edition, but I am hesitant on the white color as it would complicate the set-up's decor, so to speak.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't have the regular X7, but the X7 LE runs my RBH R5Bis beautifully. The speakers get clean power allowing them to have their full breadth of sound without worrying about distortion. That being said, I've never cranked the volume up to 100 because it might kill me so I don't know how far I can push the X7 LE.
  
 With regards to the color, my setup is actually black and silver so I enjoy the splash of color, but I can always skin it if the white gets too bothersome. The only issue you have is the power adapter, have you asked Creative if you can purchase the LE power adapter?


----------



## Yethal

The power adapter can be purchased separately.


----------



## HBash

veerk said:


> I don't have the regular X7, but the X7 LE runs my RBH R5Bis beautifully. The speakers get clean power allowing them to have their full breadth of sound without worrying about distortion. That being said, I've never cranked the volume up to 100 because it might kill me so I don't know how far I can push the X7 LE.
> 
> With regards to the color, my setup is actually black and silver so I enjoy the splash of color, but I can always skin it if the white gets too bothersome. The only issue you have is the power adapter, have you asked Creative if you can purchase the LE power adapter?


 
  
 Thanks for replying.. I have gone for the X7 LE, and will incorporate the white color in my set-up.. Have you tried it with any of these three headphones? If so then please let me know as I am meaning to get me one of them..
  
 - AKG K7XX
 - Fidelio X2
 - HE-400I


----------



## illram

hbash said:


> Thanks for replying.. I have gone for the X7 LE, and will incorporate the white color in my set-up.. Have you tried it with any of these three headphones? If so then please let me know as I am meaning to get me one of them..
> 
> - AKG K7XX
> - Fidelio X2
> - HE-400I




I use the standard x7 with the 400i. They sound really, really good. Much better than on my NAD D 3020 that was previously driving them. The x7 really opens them up.


----------



## illram

yethal said:


> Select Dolby Digital when using a console at all times.




Thanks Yethal. On PC does it matter? Windows sees my TV as 2 channel despite it being capable of 5.1 passthrough, so I am unable to set the sound as anything other than stereo out via HDMI. On YouTube tests I can hear 5 channels though. 

BTW thanks for all your posts in this thread, they were a great help when I was trying to decide on this purchase!


----------



## VeerK

hbash said:


> Thanks for replying.. I have gone for the X7 LE, and will incorporate the white color in my set-up.. Have you tried it with any of these three headphones? If so then please let me know as I am meaning to get me one of them..
> 
> - AKG K7XX
> - Fidelio X2
> - HE-400I




I have not, but illram shared his experience with the 400i a post above. I currently use an HD598, and I placed an order for the HD6xx, but I have no experience with the cans you listed. 

Speaking of, does anyone have any recommendations for closed back headphones that pair well with the X7? I want to stay near the cost of the HD6xx if possible.


----------



## kellte2

veerk said:


> I have not, but illram shared his experience with the 400i a post above. I currently use an HD598, and I placed an order for the HD6xx, but I have no experience with the cans you listed.
> 
> Speaking of, does anyone have any recommendations for closed back headphones that pair well with the X7? I want to stay near the cost of the HD6xx if possible.




Fostex TH-X00?


----------



## VeerK

kellte2 said:


> Fostex TH-X00?


 
  
 Thank you, I'll take a look


----------



## Yethal

illram said:


> Thanks Yethal. On PC does it matter? Windows sees my TV as 2 channel despite it being capable of 5.1 passthrough, so I am unable to set the sound as anything other than stereo out via HDMI. On YouTube tests I can hear 5 channels though.
> 
> BTW thanks for all your posts in this thread, they were a great help when I was trying to decide on this purchase!


 

 If connected via USB it doesn't matter since Dolby Digital is an S/PDIF only standard. Plug the X7 via USB for full 5.1 support on PC.


----------



## illram

yethal said:


> If connected via USB it doesn't matter since Dolby Digital is an S/PDIF only standard. Plug the X7 via USB for full 5.1 support on PC.


 
 Thanks. That's what I wound up doing. Now I just have to deal with my ungainly wiring situation in my living room...


----------



## Riotstarterr

Hey guys, so I've just replaced SB ZxR with X7 and it's pretty amazing so far. I would also subjectively say, that X7 sound a bit better than ZxR and overall, it's a nice piece of kit.
  
 However, I have one small issue that I would like to discuss;
  
 X7 Control Panel in Windows 10 is freezing on me and sound stops playing at that point. It usually happens, when I'm manipulating with Speakers section and changing stuff like Speaker Configuration (Front L/R - Full Range, clicking on Subwoofer option, etc.) if I click on Full Range for example, the control panel freezes and sound stops. I have to force application to quit and restart the app, then it works again.
 Anyone had the same issue and resolved it?
  
 Please note, that I do not have any other soundcard in my PC, integrated one is disabled and any other sound driver is uninstalled also.


----------



## raband

Have you updated the firmware on the X7?
  
 Try reinstalling the software/drivers?


----------



## Riotstarterr

Yes, tried that, no avail. It looks like a SW bug, but pretty annoying one.


----------



## mbyrnes

So what would be the op amps to go for? Really just want to get the best sound possible. Looks like the Sparkos SS3601s would be the best option, but curious what others have found. What are you using?


----------



## Yethal

mbyrnes said:


> So what would be the op amps to go for? Really just want to get the best sound possible. Looks like the Sparkos SS3601s would be the best option, but curious what others have found. What are you using?


 

 Aside from the SS3601 I've also tried Burson V5i. A bit different sound signature but You may like it.


----------



## Ezeru

mbyrnes said:


> So what would be the op amps to go for? Really just want to get the best sound possible. Looks like the Sparkos SS3601s would be the best option, but curious what others have found. What are you using?




I'm using opa1612s for IV and opa627s for diff-single conversion


----------



## Falkentyne

So has anyone found out the issue with static pops/hiccups/pauses/strange lags when playing WAV Files with the X7?  Several people complained about this on amazon and it prevents me from using my X7, because then I can't even play blitz chess on internet chess club due to sounds crackling or not playing after the first sound event.  No problems whatsoever with my PCIE X-fi, USB Beyerdynamic, GSX 1000 or even the onboard Realteks.  This is in windows 7.
  
 Creative acts like there is no problem whatsoever.
  
 Note: if you're playing something ELSE at the same time--e.g., a movie, a 3d video game, something on winamp, youtube, media player classic, anything, then wave files play perfectly, just as flawlessly as on the X-fi's.
  
 When I first reported this issue last (!) year, Creative said they reproduced the problem and it was a DRIVER issue.  But ever since then, they keep saying that there's no problem at all (obviously a completely different group of people)   And I've literally spammed them about the issue and they blame me...?
  
 Happens on both a desktop and laptop!


----------



## Click

*X7 is $280 with 30% off code THIRTYOFF*


----------



## Riotstarterr

Nice.
 I'm glad I bought X7 for even less though, it cost me 250USD with two year warranty.


----------



## Yethal

falkentyne said:


> So has anyone found out the issue with static pops/hiccups/pauses/strange lags when playing WAV Files with the X7?  Several people complained about this on amazon and it prevents me from using my X7, because then I can't even play blitz chess on internet chess club due to sounds crackling or not playing after the first sound event.  No problems whatsoever with my PCIE X-fi, USB Beyerdynamic, GSX 1000 or even the onboard Realteks.  This is in windows 7.
> 
> Creative acts like there is no problem whatsoever.
> 
> ...


 

 Does the issue occur when the device is in Direct Mode?


----------



## Falkentyne

Yes it does.


----------



## mbyrnes

ezeru said:


> I'm using opa1612s for IV and opa627s for diff-single conversion




How do you like them? How much was it all?


----------



## mbyrnes

yethal said:


> Aside from the SS3601 I've also tried Burson V5i. A bit different sound signature but You may like it.




Sounded like you preferred the SS3601 better. Thanks for the reviews, very helpful!


----------



## Yethal

mbyrnes said:


> Sounded like you preferred the SS3601 better. Thanks for the reviews, very helpful!


 

 SS3601 didn't color the sound as much as the Bursons.


----------



## Ezeru

mbyrnes said:


> How do you like them? How much was it all?




 I'm satisfied with them. I think the sound is much cleaner and fuller/more satisfying compared to the stock op-amps. 

I got the opa1612s including adapters and shipping at 48usd total from browndog. The opa627s I bought from element14 at 117sgd total.


----------



## Guest12345

ezeru said:


> I'm satisfied with them. I think the sound is much cleaner and fuller/more satisfying compared to the stock op-amps.
> 
> I got the opa1612s including adapters and shipping at 48usd total from browndog. The opa627s I bought from element14 at 117sgd total.


 
  
 I've had a look at the Element14 website (looking at the local Australian version of the website).
  
 Not being all that aware of electronics, what are the differences between the OPA627APG4, OPA627AP, and OPA627BP op-amps?
  
 Which one did you get?
  
 Cheers


----------



## Ezeru

guest12345 said:


> I've had a look at the Element14 website (looking at the local Australian version of the website).
> 
> Not being all that aware of electronics, what are the differences between the OPA627APG4, OPA627AP, and OPA627BP op-amps?
> 
> ...




I'm not sure maybe some differences in electrical specs. I'm using the BP


----------



## Guest12345

ezeru said:


> I'm not sure maybe some differences in electrical specs. I'm using the BP


 

 Thanks anyway, if I do buy some op-amps I'll be sure to share my thoughts!


----------



## lenroot77

Review on the Burson opamps here:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/646786/evshrugs-if-i-knew-then-what-i-know-now-discussion-journal/390#post_13067175


----------



## Evshrug

Oh, thanks Lenroot!


----------



## ls13coco

Does anyone have 5.1 through optical with the X7 working?
 I have a JVC TH-G30 5.1 sound system with DTS/Dolby, one of the primary reasons I bought the X7 was to be able to have an all-in-one solution for headphones, 5.1 on PC and upgrading my PS4 sound.
 So far, I just get sound out of the left and right speakers, as well as the subwoofer. I can turn on "MTRX" but that just gives the same sound through all speakers.
 If anyone has some ideas, I'd be most thankful, this is driving me crazy. I'm un-sure if HDMI to my mobo through RealTek would work either, don't have an open hdmi currently.

 Other than that, loving the X7.


----------



## BeyondMaxPower

Yeah I hope I can order the Bursons very soon. Maybe if I order all 4 at once they will cut me a deal. I'll email him to see when I can afford them. Shouldn't be long I hope. Long story why I am not spending any money at the moment.


----------



## Yethal

ls13coco said:


> Does anyone have 5.1 through optical with the X7 working?
> 
> I have a JVC TH-G30 5.1 sound system with DTS/Dolby, one of the primary reasons I bought the X7 was to be able to have an all-in-one solution for headphones, 5.1 on PC and upgrading my PS4 sound.
> 
> ...



Use the 5.1 analog outputs on the X7 instead of the toslink out. Much less hassle.


----------



## ls13coco

yethal said:


> Use the 5.1 analog outputs on the X7 instead of the toslink out. Much less hassle.




It only has left and right rca plugins on the rear of the receiver aside from component video, toslink and hdmi. From what I thought rca like that would only be 2 channel unless I'm mistaken?
Really trying to figure this out cause I love the sound system, heard a buddies logitech z906 I believe it was called and I really don't want to downgrade like that.


----------



## Evshrug

Yethal was referring to connecting the three 3.5mm outputs on the back (labeled FRONT, CENTER/SUB, and REAR) to analog inputs on your JVC speaker amp. There may be a way to encode Dolby or DTS output for the optical out on the X7's back, but you would need software like Poweramp or Foobar plug-ins to encode the audio as a Dolby or DTS signal because the X7 itself doesn't have the license to ENCODE things into Dolby/DTS.

The X7 can DECODE Dolby input, but it can't ENCODE Dolby or DTS on it's own. I don't know how, because I don't use it that way. If I was you I would start by looking up the two programs I mentioned or using google to search for "Dolby encoding software"


----------



## ls13coco

evshrug said:


> Yethal was referring to connecting the three 3.5mm outputs on the back (labeled FRONT, CENTER/SUB, and REAR) to analog inputs on your JVC speaker amp. There may be a way to encode Dolby or DTS output for the optical out on the X7's back, but you would need software like Poweramp or Foobar plug-ins to encode the audio as a Dolby or DTS signal because the X7 itself doesn't have the license to ENCODE things into Dolby/DTS.
> 
> The X7 can DECODE Dolby input, but it can't ENCODE Dolby or DTS on it's own. I don't know how, because I don't use it that way. If I was you I would start by looking up the two programs I mentioned or using google to search for "Dolby encoding software"




I figured so, I couldn't use Y splitters from the rca connections of my receiver to those inputs could I?

Sounds great thank you, I'll look into that!


----------



## Riotstarterr

I have my PC and PS4 connected to X7 altogether.
  
 PC is connected via USB, PS4 via optical in.
 Output to speaker system is via two RCA's on the back of X7, headphones connected from the front in headphone output.
  
 Everything works perfectly, even Dolby decoding (Dolby icon on the front of X7 lights up).
 I do not need to switch anything, it does everything automatically.


----------



## ls13coco

riotstarterr said:


> I have my PC and PS4 connected to X7 altogether.
> 
> PC is connected via USB, PS4 via optical in.
> Output to speaker system is via two RCA's on the back of X7, headphones connected from the front in headphone output.
> ...


 

 PC is outputting surround through the PC with RCA?
 I have no problem with the PS4 outputting surround, it's just been amazing that getting the PC to do the same has been such a headache!


----------



## Holy Schiit

Hello friends this is my first post but I've been a lurker on here for years and have gained a lot of knowledge by reading and keeping my mouth shut. I recently decided to join up and be an active member of the community so I'll start with something that I have always been curious about...

I owned an X7 in the past about a year and a half ago and one of the features that always attracted me to this product is that you can play multiple inputs (spdif - Xbox one, USB - PC, Bluetooth - phone) all at the same time. 

For obvious reasons this feature is huge for me since I like to game (who doesn't) and listen to music at the same time from my phone, YouTube, or Spotify and it's just so seemless and hassle free. 

Since selling my X7 I instantly started missing it because other dac/amps do not have this feature instead they have a selectable input switch or button so you are limited to listen to one audio input at a time. 

I just wanted to preface my question(s) with a little context so...

What exactly is that feature called? 

What other dac/amp combos have this feature innately built in like the X7? 

And finally...

Why don't other companies consider this a huge feature? To my knowledge the X7 is the only device that does this. 

If you've made it this far thanks for reading and I look forward to learning and contributing more, thanks.


----------



## Fegefeuer

the x7 uses a multicore DSP called Axx1 that does all this mixing of streams, SBXing, prioritizing etc.., it's serving a whole other clientele (at first) than the usual dacs from Schiit, Chord, Vio etc - which target audiophiles/music enjoyment first and thus design accordingly with flexibility coming at second place. Different demographics.
  
 You can't really fault either of them, it's simply another philosophy.


----------



## Holy Schiit

fegefeuer said:


> the x7 uses a multicore DSP called Axx1 that does all this mixing of streams, SBXing, prioritizing etc.., it's serving a whole other clientele (at first) than the usual dacs from Schiit, Chord, Vio etc - which target audiophiles/music enjoyment first and thus design accordingly with flexibility coming at second place. Different demographics.
> 
> You can't really fault either of them, it's simply another philosophy.


 

 Yeah that's understandable and totally welcomed. 
  
 I was just a little confused as to why other audiophile centric companies don't add this feature. I know it's a different demographic but having features isn't a bad thing especially if it doesn't degrade the product. It's like not including an air conditioner in a vehicle sold in Alaska because it's always cold and/or won't be used. Having it there even though it won't be used still has it's benefits. It's even more baffling because some of these companies include multiple inputs and outputs catering to people's innate nature where they feel more features (multiple inputs, outputs, digitally balanced pot, headphone/powered monitor switch/button, etc) = better product. I know these features and "mixing chips" cost money to RnD and implement but  Creative Labs can't be the only company out there that can afford this. If the X7 didn't exist that feature wouldn't exist in the world of audiophiles.
  
 My dream piece of kit would be the Objective2+Odac with spdif input with a mixing DSP in it that wouldn't degrade the product. It's a far fetched dream because of how the product is locked down but yeah looks like I will have to buy an X7 to get all those features in one device which isn't a bad thing just wish it was a common thing in audiophile grade devices. 
  
 My analogy about vehicles not having air conditioners in Alaska was just an example for all I know they don't have ACs **shrugs**. 
  
 Thanks again for your timely response very much appreciated.


----------



## Fegefeuer

oh, but it changes the end product as noticed by a lot of guys in here. Direct Mode bypassing the Axx1 sounds different than going through it without having activated any features. Probably a rolloff due to some resampling the axx1 does. Some also like it. We do not know with what precision the Axx1 goes over the sound. There is a change to the sound and this is what many audiophiles try to avoid even when they don't understand what it actually does and if it's actually to the benefit of sound. They want "clear, clean" paths and an overall design with "least compromises" even though stuff like filtering DOES always happen (in DACs). It's a psychological game. Hopefully parts of the industry become more open minded.
  
*I'm with you here*, I want additional features as well for strong versatility and practical utility and I'd like to have a dac/hpa combo with hdmi in and support for binaural formats. Seems the Realiser A16 is the product many have been waiting for - unlike their wallet.


----------



## Evshrug

ls13coco said:


> PC is outputting surround through the PC with RCA?



Nope.
He just said, he the PC is connected via USB.
He uses other connections to then connect to a separate amp, and that to headphones.



holy schiit said:


> I owned an X7 in the past about a year and a half ago and one of the features that always attracted me to this product is that you can play multiple inputs (spdif - Xbox one, USB - PC, Bluetooth - phone) all at the same time.
> 
> What exactly is that feature called?
> 
> What other dac/amp combos have this feature innately built in like the X7?



I think the best word for it is input mixing? Instead of input selecting? But yeah, it's a GREAT feature. Gaming (and movies?) is/are greatly complimented by music, but playing two music tracks at once sounds like a cacophony! So, it makes more sense to have input mixing for gaming or music production.

Besides the X7, Creative's little brother the sound blaster E5 has it too, Turtle Beach's two DSS units do, and I'm pretty sure Astro's Mixamps do as well. And there are professional music engineer mixers too that are used to playback separate vocal and instrument tracks, so you could always just buy a separate mixer...

I just can't let go of my X7.


----------



## VeerK

fegefeuer said:


> *oh, but it changes the end product as noticed by a lot of guys in here. Direct Mode bypassing the Axx1 sounds different than going through it without having activated any features.* Probably a rolloff due to some resampling the axx1 does. Some also like it. We do not know with what precision the Axx1 goes over the sound. There is a change to the sound and this is what many audiophiles try to avoid even when they don't understand what it actually does and if it's actually to the benefit of sound. They want "clear, clean" paths and an overall design with "least compromises" even though stuff like filtering DOES always happen (in DACs). It's a psychological game. Hopefully parts of the industry become more open minded.
> 
> I'm with you here, I want additional features as well for strong versatility and practical utility and I'd like to have a dac/hpa combo with hdmi in and support for binaural formats. Seems the Realiser A16 is the product many have been waiting for - unlike their wallet.


 
  
 Can you link, or explain some of these changes? I'm interested in testing it out myself. Whenever I activated Direct Mode, I could tell the difference vs Standard with all SBX features pushed to 0, but I later found it to be a difference in volume.


----------



## Yethal

*Always remember to check the orientation of the op-amp before putting it in an amp! *
  
 My NJM2114D just died due to my carelessness. Luckily, the X7 survived unscathed.


----------



## Holy Schiit

So I decided to treat myself to something nice as an early Christmas present and just ordered a used X7 off eBay for a steal of a price at $260. I am new at this "op-amp" replacement thing *so what do you guys recommend for replacement of the stock op amps?* I have read through a good part of this thread already but 140 pages is a daunting task for anyone but if I have to I will since my X7 gets here on Monday. 
  
 Before someone asks, because someone always will and for good reason, I will be using the X7's for mostly gaming on my Xbox One and light music and movie listening experiences but mostly gaming (Halo 5, Battlefield, COD, etc). Is there an op amp that provides a superior listening experience compared to the stock ones or are the stock op amps plenty and more than enough. I am super excited to finally have this piece of kit again.
  
 I have been using Astro A40 TR's for the past year and don't get me wrong they are nice and totally overkill even for the most determined gamer but nothing compared to my old setup which included HD600's. I know these are first world problems lol but just trying to get a little more educated overall on the products I buy. 

 My current setup (by Monday of next week): <-- oxymoron I know  

 Creative Sound Blaster X7
 Audio Technica ATH-AD700 (detachable cable modded myself) 
 V-MODA Boom Mic Pro (great solution for party chat) 
 Xbox One - using SPDIF 
 MacBook Air - USB 
 iPhone 6 - Bluetooth 
  
 In the mean time I will be catching up on reading the remaining 130+ pages of this thread 
  
 Again the last week have been here myself I have learned a lot and will continue to and super appreciative of the responses to my questions, thanks guys.


----------



## Yethal

holy schiit said:


> So I decided to treat myself to something nice as an early Christmas present and just ordered a used X7 off eBay for a steal of a price at $260. I am new at this "op-amp" replacement thing *so what do you guys recommend for replacement of the stock op amps?* I have read through a good part of this thread already but 140 pages is a daunting task for anyone but if I have to I will since my X7 gets here on Monday.
> 
> Before someone asks, because someone always will and for good reason, I will be using the X7's for mostly gaming on my Xbox One and light music and movie listening experiences but mostly gaming (Halo 5, Battlefield, COD, etc). Is there an op amp that provides a superior listening experience compared to the stock ones or are the stock op amps plenty and more than enough. I am super excited to finally have this piece of kit again.
> 
> ...


 

 There is a multitude of op-amps on the market but the two brands that have been tested with the X7 by more than one person and that provide a very clear upgrade are Supreme Sound (Burson) V5i and Sparkos Labs SS3601. You can find several reviews of both on Head-Fi.


----------



## mbyrnes

yethal said:


> There is a multitude of op-amps on the market but the two brands that have been tested with the X7 by more than one person and that provide a very clear upgrade are Supreme Sound (Burson) V5i and Sparkos Labs SS3601. You can find several reviews of both on Head-Fi.




I need the email of the guy from Sparkos. I want to order the complete swap and hoping for a little price break on them. Finally got my financials in order and looking to do a few upgrades to my setup. 

HD6XX are being delivered today. Want to grab an OTL tube amp (Valhalla 2 is currently in the lead). Swap the OP amps, and look for an endgame type headphone for ~$1,000. I need to find shops in Philly that carry various headphones so i can hear them firsthand. Tempted by the new ZMF headphones, Elears, HD800S, and a few others. The headphones aren't a huge priority, as I want a good amount of time with the HD6XX.


----------



## Yethal

mbyrnes said:


> I need the email of the guy from Sparkos. I want to order the complete swap and hoping for a little price break on them. Finally got my financials in order and looking to do a few upgrades to my setup.
> 
> HD6XX are being delivered today. Want to grab an OTL tube amp (Valhalla 2 is currently in the lead). Swap the OP amps, and look for an endgame type headphone for ~$1,000. I need to find shops in Philly that carry various headphones so i can hear them firsthand. Tempted by the new ZMF headphones, Elears, HD800S, and a few others. The headphones aren't a huge priority, as I want a good amount of time with the HD6XX.


 

 Just so I understand this correctly.
 You want to grab a set of op-amps so you can swap op-amps in a tube amp?


----------



## mbyrnes

No swap the OP amps in the X7. The tube amp would be for the HD6XX and my stereo. I'll use the amps in the X7 for gaming with my other headphones.


----------



## Yethal

mbyrnes said:


> No swap the OP amps in the X7. The tube amp would be for the HD6XX and my stereo. I'll use the amps in the X7 for gaming with my other headphones.


 

 Good god, for a moment I thought You wanted to swap op-amps in a tube amp. You can contact mr Sparks via his contact form:
  
 http://sparkoslabs.com/contact/


----------



## mbyrnes

yethal said:


> Good god, for a moment I thought You wanted to swap op-amps in a tube amp. You can contact mr Sparks via his contact form:
> 
> http://sparkoslabs.com/contact/




Oh no, I'm not that noobish, lol. I'm going to order all 4, emailed with Andrew and we will get everything wrapped up on Monday. Very excited to do this upgrade. I'll post thoughts on swapping the output stage first, then after they are all swapped.


----------



## mbyrnes

Ordered and paid for the 4 Sparkos. Andrew is awesome, emailed him at 10:30 or so last night. He responded and got the order done about 11:30. He's going to ship them out Monday. He gave me a deal on them, so I just did the entire swap. 

I'm going to have to lock into 3 or so songs to do a comparison. It'll be a fun experiment, and I expect from everything I've read that I'll be extremely happy. Cannot wait!


----------



## Yethal

mbyrnes said:


> Ordered and paid for the 4 Sparkos. Andrew is awesome, emailed him at 10:30 or so last night. He responded and got the order done about 11:30. He's going to ship them out Monday. He gave me a deal on them, so I just did the entire swap.
> 
> I'm going to have to lock into 3 or so songs to do a comparison. It'll be a fun experiment, and I expect from everything I've read that I'll be extremely happy. Cannot wait!


 

 Please do a sngles only vs duals only vs whole set comparison. I'm really curious how big of an improvement the duals are.


----------



## mbyrnes

yethal said:


> Please do a sngles only vs duals only vs whole set comparison. I'm really curious how big of an improvement the duals are.




I'll see how the swaps go. I was going to replace the singles first, listen, then duals. I would think people would swap the singles or all. Doubt anyone would order the duals and not the singles. If I have no problem with getting them in and out, I'll try all the combos.

Your wallet may not be so curious though, lol


----------



## Yethal

mbyrnes said:


> I'll see how the swaps go. I was going to replace the singles first, listen, then duals. I would think people would swap the singles or all. Doubt anyone would order the duals and not the singles. If I have no problem with getting them in and out, I'll try all the combos.
> 
> Your wallet may not be so curious though, lol


 

 Upgraditis vs Poverty is a fight that never ends.


----------



## mbyrnes

yethal said:


> Upgraditis vs Poverty is a fight that never ends.




I'm really hoping this mod holds off any DAC/solid state upgrade for a long time. I was really impressed with the X7 straight out of the box, but thanks to YOU, I felt it was necessary to do the OP amp swap, lol. I do want a tube headphone amp/preamp really bad though. I've wanted tube sound for my Vienna Acoustics since I bought them many years ago. Killing two birds with one product will complete my audio Nirvana for a while. I do want endgame type headphone, but I'm very happy with my collection, so no hurry. 

I've replaced the stereo system in my car, bought a good phone for mobile, and the X7 covers my gaming very well. Once I decide on a tube amp, I'll bet in audio heaven. The new Bottlehead Sex 3.0 is intriguing, and could potentially drive my speakers. Still need to do a lot more research, and hopefully listen to a few before buying.


----------



## Riotstarterr

Don't forget to report your experience with another OPAMPS in X7.


----------



## VeerK

You guys need to stop, now I'm starting to get the bug to replace the opamps


----------



## Yethal

veerk said:


> You guys need to stop, now I'm starting to get the bug to replace the opamps


----------



## Holy Schiit

Ok so I finally received my X7 back after a year and some change without it. The firmware update took a couple of times to fully complete itself on my MacBook Air which was a pain since I had to switch USB ports for the last 4th of the update after it claimed "the update has failed". Anyways I have a technical question but I will preface..
  
 I currently have my Xbox One connected to the X7 through the Optical In (SPDIF). Everything is in order sound is coming into my headphones, bluetooth works and my MacBook Air plays sound fine...
  
 My question is whenever I go into the Headphone section in the Sound Blaster X7 Control Panal on my laptop and click on "Direct Mode" or "Direct Mode (SPDIF-In)" sound cuts off from my Xbox One. 

 Why is that? 

 Also if the X7 can't play sound from the Xbox One when I have either "Direct Mode(s)" checked...what is that setting specifically made for?


----------



## Yethal

holy schiit said:


> Ok so I finally received my X7 back after a year and some change without it. The firmware update took a couple of times to fully complete itself on my MacBook Air which was a pain since I had to switch USB ports for the last 4th of the update after it claimed "the update has failed". Anyways I have a technical question but I will preface..
> 
> I currently have my Xbox One connected to the X7 through the Optical In (SPDIF). Everything is in order sound is coming into my headphones, bluetooth works and my MacBook Air plays sound fine...
> 
> ...



Direct Mode bypasses the mixer, only USB is active in Direct Mode. Use Direct Mode S/PDIF to hear the xbox audio.


----------



## Holy Schiit

yethal said:


> Direct Mode bypasses the mixer, only USB is active in Direct Mode. Use Direct Mode S/PDIF to hear thr xbox audio.


 

 Yeah I understand that part...but when I click on either one the sound shuts off from the Xbox One. 

 I click on "Direct Mode" sound shuts off. I unclick Direct Mode sound comes back.
  
 I click "Direct Mode (SPDIF-In) sound shuts off again. I unclick "Direct Mode (SPDIF-In) sound comes back. 

 I hardware reset the X7 once and to no avail. 

 Edit: Every time I check the "Direct Mode" option in headphones I hear the relay click inside the X7 (which is normal I assume).


----------



## VeerK

holy schiit said:


> Yeah I understand that part...but when I click on either one the sound shuts off from the Xbox One.
> 
> 
> I click on "Direct Mode" sound shuts off. I unclick Direct Mode sound comes back.
> ...




I use direct mode and the click is normal. My buddy has an Xbox one with X7 (regular) and reports no such issue with DM on spdif.


----------



## Yethal

holy schiit said:


> Yeah I understand that part...but when I click on either one the sound shuts off from the Xbox One.
> 
> 
> I click on "Direct Mode" sound shuts off. I unclick Direct Mode sound comes back.
> ...



Disable Dolby Digital. Direct Mode is for LPCM only.


----------



## Holy Schiit

veerk said:


> I use direct mode and the click is normal. My buddy has an Xbox one with X7 (regular) and reports no such issue with DM on spdif.




Thanks bud...got it to work on "Direct Mode SPDIF-In".




yethal said:


> Disable Dolby Digital. Direct Mode is for LPCM only.




This did the trick! Got it to work!!! I learned something new today. 

In the audio settings on my Xbox One instead of choosing "Dolby Digital" I had to choose "Stereo Uncompressed" and the "Direct Mode SPDIF-In" works like a charm. 

Surprisingly "Direct Mode" and "Dolby Digital" sound eerily similar. 

Thanks a bunch I was chatting with Creative Tech's support chat and they basically gave me the generic "restart your X7, unplug your Dac/Amp, hardware reset, etc" spiel which probably works for most people's problems. After 25 minutes of that I decided to ask my head-fi bros for some assistance and I am glad I did. 

@Yethal thanks for the super quick response it's kind of crazy how fast you responded lol I appreciate it very much. You know the ins and outs of this unit like no other. 

Hopefully this helps someone else who had the same problem as me in the future.


----------



## kellte2

holy schiit said:


> Thanks bud...got it to work on "Direct Mode SPDIF-In".
> 
> This did the trick! Got it to work!!! I learned something new today.
> 
> ...




Just out of curiosity, why are you interesting in running Direct Mode SPDIF-In while gaming?


----------



## Holy Schiit

kellte2 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why are you interesting in running Direct Mode SPDIF-In while gaming?




I was just exploring and tinkering with different settings. I was curious what "Direct Mode" sounded like.

I had a Yamaha Reciever V373, I believe, and it had a "Straight Mode" which is a pass through of the native signal but it worked with "Stereo" and "Dolby Digital" signals. Kind of surprised the X7 can't do pass thru with DD but at the same time with all these features and configurations and settings it's kind of like asking Michael Jordan to drop 80 points in a game instead of 60 lol...60 is damn good and impressive and it's enough (not against the Celtics but you get my drift) haha. 

I'll stick to DD no problem


----------



## VeerK

I tried to turn all the SBX setttings down to 0 vs Direct Mode to tell the difference. It seemed like the former was just louder than DM. I use the SBX settings for gaming, but I like to turn everything down to 0 for music.


----------



## kellte2

veerk said:


> I tried to turn all the SBX setttings down to 0 vs Direct Mode to tell the difference. It seemed like the former was just louder than DM. I use the SBX settings for gaming, but I like to turn everything down to 0 for music.




Ya. SBX is definitely off for me when listening to music, but I prefer to use direct, if for no other reason than to assure me that no processing is happening behind the scenes.


----------



## VeerK

kellte2 said:


> Ya. SBX is definitely off for me when listening to music, but I prefer to use direct, if for no other reason than to assure me that no processing is happening behind the scenes.




True, using DM is great for peace of mind, I just cringe at the click massacre that happens every time I turn on my PC. Has anyone been able to ask a Creative rep what the difference is between Direct Mode and SBX at 0?


----------



## Yethal

holy schiit said:


> Thanks bud...got it to work on "Direct Mode SPDIF-In".
> 
> This did the trick! Got it to work!!! I learned something new today.
> 
> ...



I usually post in this thread at 5am on my way to work. 5am in Poland is about 8-9pm in US so You can thank the timezone difference for the quick response.


veerk said:


> True, using DM is great for peace of mind, I just cringe at the click massacre that happens every time I turn on my PC. Has anyone been able to ask a Creative rep what the difference is between Direct Mode and SBX at 0?



The built-in digital mixer is bypassed so the signal isn't resampled to use lowest common sampling frequency and bitrate.


----------



## FlexLikeThat

holy schiit said:


> I was just exploring and tinkering with different settings. I was curious what "Direct Mode" sounded like.
> 
> I had a Yamaha Reciever V373, I believe, and it had a "Straight Mode" which is a pass through of the native signal but it worked with "Stereo" and "Dolby Digital" signals. Kind of surprised the X7 can't do pass thru with DD but at the same time with all these features and configurations and settings it's kind of like asking Michael Jordan to drop 80 points in a game instead of 60 lol...60 is damn good and impressive and it's enough (not against the Celtics but you get my drift) haha.
> 
> I'll stick to DD no problem




I'm just about to place an order for the X7 as I'm looking to upgrade my audio for gaming (PS4). I too currently have a Yamaha V373 but find the audio out of the headphone jack lacking. Stereo is ok but the Yamaha surround DSP isn't the best and I tend to use my Astro Mixamp for the Dolby Headphone (with Sennheiser HD558s). 

I've had a good read of this awesome thread and just seeking a little clarification if possible please from the X7 users in the thread. 

1. For purely PS4 gaming with headphones, is it as simple as hooking up the optical, bit streaming the DD from the PS4 and selecting DD on the X7?

2. Would using the "direct mode" on the X7 basically be a stereo signal? Therefore if you wanted the virtual surround you would run as per point 1 above?

3. Maybe a daft question but, is the X7 a noticeable upgrade over the Astro Mixamp? I assume so as it offers better amplification than the Mixamp. I will also be upgrading my cans in the near future as well as I know the Mixamp will struggle with some of the higher end cans. I appreciate any gains may not be high with HD558s but will be on better cans e.g. K712s. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## mbyrnes

flexlikethat said:


> I'm just about to place an order for the X7 as I'm looking to upgrade my audio for gaming (PS4). I too currently have a Yamaha V373 but find the audio out of the headphone jack lacking. Stereo is ok but the Yamaha surround DSP isn't the best and I tend to use my Astro Mixamp for the Dolby Headphone (with Sennheiser HD558s).
> 
> I've had a good read of this awesome thread and just seeking a little clarification if possible please from the X7 users in the thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yethal

flexlikethat said:


> I'm just about to place an order for the X7 as I'm looking to upgrade my audio for gaming (PS4). I too currently have a Yamaha V373 but find the audio out of the headphone jack lacking. Stereo is ok but the Yamaha surround DSP isn't the best and I tend to use my Astro Mixamp for the Dolby Headphone (with Sennheiser HD558s).
> 
> I've had a good read of this awesome thread and just seeking a little clarification if possible please from the X7 users in the thread.
> 
> ...


 

 1. - Not really, You also need to install the Creative drivers and Control Panel on either Windows/Mac or Android/iOS device and change some default settings (SBX, Crystalizer and Dynamic Range), but it's all pretty simple, only needs to be done once and can be done over Bluetooth co no need to hook up additional cables to the X7 just to change the settings)
  
 2. Direct Mode is for music listening only. It disables 5.1 decoding and all audio enhancements such as virtual surround or the equalizer. Direct Mode isn't really useful as it disables all inputs and outputs other than USB/Optical (depending on the user's choice) and the SQ difference is small.
  
 3. Yes, it is a noticeable upgrade. The DAC and the amplifier section are significantly better than the Mixamp. Morevoer, the microphone input is much better and can be further enhanced using built-in digital processing. However, unlike the Mixamp which is pretty much plug'n'play, the X7 requires some manual configuration and troubleshooting as it's a wayward device.


----------



## FlexLikeThat

yethal said:


> 1. - Not really, You also need to install the Creative drivers and Control Panel on either Windows/Mac or Android/iOS device and change some default settings (SBX, Crystalizer and Dynamic Range), but it's all pretty simple, only needs to be done once and can be done over Bluetooth co no need to hook up additional cables to the X7 just to change the settings.




Thanks for the feedback guys. 

Why would some of the default settings need to be changed? I thought if bit streaming the DD from the PS4 and using the DD mode on the X7 I wouldn't even use the SBX option on the unit. Or do any tweaks you make in the control panel also effect the DD mode as well?


----------



## Yethal

flexlikethat said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys.
> 
> Why would some of the default settings need to be changed? I thought if bit streaming the DD from the PS4 and using the DD mode on the X7 I wouldn't even use the SBX option on the unit. Or do any tweaks you make in the control panel also effect the DD mode as well?


 

 All of the tweaks affect the DD signal. By default SBX is turned on, alongside Crystalizer and Bass Boost (separate tweak from the EQ). Crystalizer and Bass Boost should be turned off and only turned on after getting acquainted with the X7 as they affect the sound in a very artificial way.


----------



## FlexLikeThat

yethal said:


> All of the tweaks affect the DD signal. By default SBX is turned on, alongside Crystalizer and Bass Boost (separate tweak from the EQ). Crystalizer and Bass Boost should be turned off and only turned on after getting acquainted with the X7 as they affect the sound in a very artificial way.




Thanks Yethal, I appreciate the help. 

I would rather not add any further post processing and just use the DD bit stream from the source. This would mean I wouldn't even need to activate SBX, is that correct?

I do not want to sound whore or amplify footsteps via an EQ. Just a nice immersive surround sound DSP to the headphones. 

Thanks again for replying.


----------



## Yethal

flexlikethat said:


> Thanks Yethal, I appreciate the help.
> 
> I would rather not add any further post processing and just use the DD bit stream from the source. This would mean I wouldn't even need to activate SBX, is that correct?
> 
> ...


 

 In that case enable SBX, and the highest Dynamic Range and disable Crystalizer and Bass Boost.


----------



## FlexLikeThat

yethal said:


> In that case enable SBX, and the highest Dynamic Range and disable Crystalizer and Bass Boost.




I think this is where I am getting confused (Dolby Digital vs Dolby Headphone). If I choose DD on the X7 I won't be getting a virtual surround DSP when using headphones? It would be stereo 2.0? The DD setting on the X7 is is for actual 5.1 speakers not headphones. 

To get virtual surround with headphones, I would have to use the SBX mode?

Hope the question makes sense.


----------



## Yethal

flexlikethat said:


> I think this is where I am getting confused (Dolby Digital vs Dolby Headphone). If I choose DD on the X7 I won't be getting a virtual surround DSP when using headphones? It would be stereo 2.0? The DD setting on the X7 is is for actual 5.1 speakers not headphones.
> 
> To get virtual surround with headphones, I would have to use the SBX mode?
> 
> Hope the question makes sense.


 

 You need to have SBX enabled and have DD as the source signal for the virtual surround to work.


----------



## FlexLikeThat

yethal said:


> You need to have SBX enabled and have DD as the source signal for the virtual surround to work.




Brilliant, thanks for the help.


----------



## VeerK

So, did anyone get the SS3602 and use it with the SS3601?


----------



## mbyrnes

I have both, buy not installed yet. Hoping to do a write up on the different combos soon. Probably first week of the new year.


----------



## ls13coco

Hey guys, anyone know how to get a microphone to work on a PS4 with the X7?
 No issue on pc, or just using headphones on ps4 - but I'd like to use the X7 with my headphones as I use a mic on PS4 as well.


----------



## Yethal

ls13coco said:


> Hey guys, anyone know how to get a microphone to work on a PS4 with the X7?
> No issue on pc, or just using headphones on ps4 - but I'd like to use the X7 with my headphones as I use a mic on PS4 as well.


 

 Use Creative BT-W2 (or any chinese Bluetooth adapter labeled as PS4 compatible)


----------



## ls13coco

yethal said:


> Use Creative BT-W2 (or any chinese Bluetooth adapter labeled as PS4 compatible)


 

 Yeah? Thanks, I'll look into that.

 I remember seeing a post somewhere about using a y-splitter for headphone/mic, aux cable and rca cable to do it but I'm not sure if that was for Xbone, PS4, or where that post is.
 I have all those cables so it would be my first choice.


----------



## bigbeard

I am thinking about how to connect the audioengine hd6 to my pc...would I be able to use the rca output from my x7 to the speakers? Will this create an issue, since the speakers have their own remote/dac/amp? 
  
 Would it be better if I use the x7 dac?
  
 I have not yet bought the speakers...maybe passive is a better buy? I feel like the x7 might not be able to put out enough power for good speakers.


----------



## VeerK

bigbeard said:


> I am thinking about how to connect the audioengine hd6 to my pc...would I be able to use the rca output from my x7 to the speakers? Will this create an issue, since the speakers have their own remote/dac/amp?
> 
> Would it be better if I use the x7 dac?
> 
> I have not yet bought the speakers...maybe passive is a better buy? I feel like the x7 might not be able to put out enough power for good speakers.




The X7 LE powers my RBH R5Bis beautifully


----------



## bigbeard

What about the polk audio rti a3?
I was thinking of buying the yamaha s801 for these (usb connectivity too), but i could save a lot of money if i can just use my x7 to drive them.


----------



## ls13coco

This image shows mic/headphone for PS4 use, I see use using the y splitter and rca cables, have both, what else is used here? Aux cable?

 http://cdn.head-fi.org/6/6f/6f249630_P1080190.jpeg


----------



## mbyrnes

ls13coco said:


> This image shows mic/headphone for PS4 use, I see use using the y splitter and rca cables, have both, what else is used here? Aux cable?
> 
> http://cdn.head-fi.org/6/6f/6f249630_P1080190.jpeg




Nope that's it. Y splitter into controller, females go to RCA inputs on the back X7 input, other is the microphone.


----------



## hi2chris

yethal said:


> Use Creative BT-W2 (or any chinese Bluetooth adapter labeled as PS4 compatible)




Would something like

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252673784767 

Work?


----------



## Yethal

hi2chris said:


> Would something like
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252673784767
> 
> Work?



If it's explicitly labeled as PS4 compatible then it should, although You need to exercise caution as cheap Chinese gear often fails to deliver the promised functionality.


----------



## VeerK

Which would have more impact on the sound of the X7, the ss3601 or the 3602? The ss3602 costs a fair bit more and I'm not 100% certain what the roles of the single vs dual op amps are.


----------



## mbyrnes

veerk said:


> Which would have more impact on the sound of the X7, the ss3601 or the 3602? The ss3602 costs a fair bit more and I'm not 100% certain what the roles of the single vs dual op amps are.


 

Honestly you should replace them both. Email Sparkos on his website and let him know what you are going to do. He was under the impression the SS3602 would make the bigger difference, but both will make it better. He'll cut you a deal buying them.


----------



## Yethal

mbyrnes said:


> Honestly you should replace them both. Email Sparkos on his website and let him know what you are going to do. He was under the impression the SS3602 would make the bigger difference, but both will make it better. He'll cut you a deal buying them.


 

 Speaking of, when's the review coming?


----------



## VeerK

mbyrnes said:


> Honestly you should replace them both. Email Sparkos on his website and let him know what you are going to do. He was under the impression the SS3602 would make the bigger difference, but both will make it better. He'll cut you a deal buying them.






yethal said:


> Speaking of, when's the review coming?




Maybe if someone would review the SS3602 I'd be more confident about swapping them 

More importantly, happy new year to everyone in this thread. The X7 has been an amazing audio upgrade for me and I wouldn't have purchased it without the impressions and opinions of the members in this thread. I hope the new year brings more success to all here.


----------



## lenroot77

To those using line out to another amp... does it matter what boxes are checked under speaker configuration? Or does it not matter?


----------



## mbyrnes

Ugh, I've been in bed the last two days and still feel like death. Hopefully soon, cause that means I'm better!


----------



## Clean6eR

mbyrnes said:


> Ugh, I've been in bed the last two days and still feel like death. Hopefully soon, cause that means I'm better!


 
 hi,
  
 would it be possible to get a picture of them installed when you do your review, i want to buy either the v5i, sparkos or the sonic imagery ones (http://www.sonicimagerylabs.com/products/Model992DiscreteOpAmp-Ticha.html)
  
 i have learned from here that the v5i stop the cover from fitting which is OK, but I'm struggling to see how or if the dual versions of the other two makes will ever fit or if the singles of the sonic imagery ones will fit at all.
  
 i have muses02 in mine at the minute and also had the 627 in the singles but they sounded too aggressive and almost like they were clipping (not sure the 627 was genuine but i know the muses are, i also have the muses01 which seem less fun sounding)
  
 i use the muses02 (not the 01) as the original dual op amp was of the same topology and assumed it must be the more suitable replacement of the two, but the muses01 sound flatter and cleaner, the 02 is more warm sounding when using the default singles. (i tried the 01 in there too)
  
 from reading the op amp reviews of the sparko and v5i i think the sparko is the sound I'm after (max details and separation)
  
 has anyone tried the sonic imagery ones? it seems like they might be the best (purely based on numbers/cost) and id love to fit all 4 but if they wont fit i don't want to waste an OK chunk of money.
  
 if only the singles fit id get them and then if the double sparkos fit (based on your feedback) id try combining them.
  
 if not then id need to work out if the v5i dual are better than the muses and go for single sparkos and dual v5i's or muses?
  
 so many options 
  
 am i right with this grossly simplistic break down?
  
 v5i = warm romantic (singles and dual fit with cover removed)
 sparko= neutral detail (singles fit i hear with cover on, dual i don't know)
 sonic imagery = no one knows? (no idea if even the singles fit as these look like their footprint is larger than the sparkos)
  
 will the v5i be an improvement over the muses line of op amps, which them selves i find warm sounding.
  
 EDIT:
  
 just looked up the sizes of the three options, the
  
 v5i      = 7.3mm   (top wont fit...)
 ss3601 = 7.62mm (assume top also wont fit!)
 992enh = 9.27mm (woops guessing this is getting silly)
  
 and this is only the singles sizes, this makes me think the dual versions will just be a tad too tall to not need new feet on the x7
  
 think I'll order 2 of the ss3601
  
 so anyone compared the muses and the v5i as to which is more detailed with wider sound stage and separation? ill use them as the dual op amps.


----------



## Yethal

clean6er said:


> hi,
> 
> would it be possible to get a picture of them installed when you do your review, i want to buy either the v5i, sparkos or the sonic imagery ones (http://www.sonicimagerylabs.com/products/Model992DiscreteOpAmp-Ticha.html)
> 
> ...


 
 The top cover fits when the SS3601 is installed. I spoke to mr Sparks a few months back and according to him the SS3602 should fit too if the pin standoffs were removed.


----------



## Clean6eR

awesome, thanks for the info!


----------



## ls13coco

So, I have my PS4 connected via digital optical, rca into my X7, headphone into my x7, and the other end of the rca into a y-splitter into the PS4 controller.

 Everything is great except for the X7 microphone is being picked up instead of the actual microphone.


 - EDIT: Figured it out.


----------



## Yethal

Guys, why do you even bother with running RCA to the controller? Just buy the bluetooth dongle and be done with it. Less cable clutter.


----------



## mbyrnes

Stupid Xbox can't do Voice that way. I wish


----------



## FlexLikeThat

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who has contributed in this thread. It took a while but after reading the entire thread I took the plunge and got my X7 just after Christmas. Paired with my shiny new K712s (upgrade from Mixamp + HD558s) the sound is simply fantastic with my PS4. 

Updated the drivers and firmware (beware if you are on mac as you will need to do it on windows if you have already updated to OS Sierra) and after a little tweaking with the SBX settings this blows the Mixamp out of the water for sound quality. 

Battlefield 1 and Inside (must play) in particular are a joy to play with better sound quality and the X7 definitely adds to the experience. 

If, like me, you are looking to upgrade from the Astro Mixamp for your PS4 gaming. You can't go wrong with the X7.


----------



## Guest12345

lenroot77 said:


> To those using line out to another amp... does it matter what boxes are checked under speaker configuration? Or does it not matter?


 
  
 Hi everybody, Happy New Year.
  
 Did anybody respond to lenroot's question? I'm interested in the answer as well.
  
 I'm thinking about branching out and trying a tube amp and playing around with different sound signatures. If the tube amp's input are 2 analogue RCA stereo ports, am I correct in assuming that what I need is a "2 RCA to 2 RCA cable" - connecting the RCA line out jacks at the back of the X7 to the 2 RCA input on the tube amp?
  
 Will I need to switch anything off in the software, or flick a switch at the back of the X7 (I'm looking at you, 4 ohm and 8ohm impedance switch)?
  
 Also guessing that I will have to remove all connected headphones and speakers first, for the RCA line out jacks to be enabled.
  
 I just wanted to check with the brains trust (a.k.a. you guys), and see how fiddly it gets, before I take the next step!
  
 Thanks in advance for the answers!
  
 -Ed


----------



## mbyrnes

guest12345 said:


> Hi everybody, Happy New Year.
> 
> Did anybody respond to lenroot's question? I'm interested in the answer as well.
> 
> ...




I use an LTA MicroZOTL2 tube amp with the X7. I only have the tube amp hooked up, no speakers or anything. I unplug my headphones from the X7, and it automatically sends the signal out the RCA jacks to the tube amp (yes red/white male to red/white male RCA jacks). You have to dial the X7 up to 100%, and control volume from the tube amp. I just turn the MZ2 volume to off, and after everything above is done, turn it up and enjoy. 

I ******* love it, for gaming, movies, and music. It's just unreal how much the X7 can do. I also have my MZ2 hooked up to my main stereo with an RCA cable. The total combo makes my entire A/V setup so much better!


----------



## VeerK

mbyrnes said:


> I use an LTA MicroZOTL2 tube amp with the X7. I only have the tube amp hooked up, no speakers or anything. I unplug my headphones from the X7, and it automatically sends the signal out the RCA jacks to the tube amp (yes red/white male to red/white male RCA jacks). You have to dial the X7 up to 100%, and control volume from the tube amp. I just turn the MZ2 volume to off, and after everything above is done, turn it up and enjoy.
> 
> I ******* love it, for gaming, movies, and music. It's just unreal how much the X7 can do. I also have my MZ2 hooked up to my main stereo with an RCA cable. The total combo makes my entire A/V setup so much better!


 
  
 Did you try out the sparkos mod yet?


----------



## mbyrnes

veerk said:


> Did you try out the sparkos mod yet?




I have been burning them in. I've been playing Gears of War 4 with the Sparkos in. Swapped all 4 and will give it another day or two. I don't believe in electrical burn in, but a ton of people do. Also been trying to get some hours on the TH-X00 Ebony. Sometime this week I'll do a comparison between the different combos. I'm still sick, and is been it's going on 8 days now. Going to call the doctor tomorrow. 

Sorry for the delay on the review. My parents finally went home so now I have peace and quiet. Loved them being here but it makes serious listening time impossible.


----------



## VeerK

informally, what are your impressions


----------



## mbyrnes

veerk said:


> informally, what are your impressions




They sound nice and clear. I've done nothing to compare them, and I've gotten a lot of new toys the past month. So anything I say really isn't fair. Hopefully tomorrow i can do a few swaps. I'll have some impressions tomorrow i hope. Very soon i should have a decent review finished.


----------



## Guest12345

mbyrnes said:


> I use an LTA MicroZOTL2 tube amp with the X7. I only have the tube amp hooked up, no speakers or anything. I unplug my headphones from the X7, and it automatically sends the signal out the RCA jacks to the tube amp (yes red/white male to red/white male RCA jacks). You have to dial the X7 up to 100%, and control volume from the tube amp. I just turn the MZ2 volume to off, and after everything above is done, turn it up and enjoy.
> 
> I ******* love it, for gaming, movies, and music. It's just unreal how much the X7 can do. I also have my MZ2 hooked up to my main stereo with an RCA cable. The total combo makes my entire A/V setup so much better!


 
 Thanks for the answer, appreciate it! 
  
 Hope you get better soon.
  
 -Ed


----------



## kellte2

mbyrnes said:


> I use an LTA MicroZOTL2 tube amp with the X7. I only have the tube amp hooked up, no speakers or anything. I unplug my headphones from the X7, and it automatically sends the signal out the RCA jacks to the tube amp (yes red/white male to red/white male RCA jacks). You have to dial the X7 up to 100%, and control volume from the tube amp. I just turn the MZ2 volume to off, and after everything above is done, turn it up and enjoy.
> 
> I ******* love it, for gaming, movies, and music. It's just unreal how much the X7 can do. I also have my MZ2 hooked up to my main stereo with an RCA cable. The total combo makes my entire A/V setup so much better!




Curious to hear your thoughts on using your tube amp via line out versus simply letting the x7 do the work with the upgraded op-amps. I'm considering purchasing a Jotunheim and running it in conjunction with the x7 (as a DAC) with my Ether C Flows. I have the s3601s, but I assume that sending the signal through line out to a different amp bypasses the op-amps on the X7.


----------



## Sam21

This unit would have been "PERFECT" if it allowed the user to bypass the ADC when you use RCA inputs and use the unit as a stand alone amplifier..... Is this even possible through a firmware update ? 
  
 the Amp section of X7 is pretty powerful , it is a pity we can not pair other DACs with it......
  
  
 lots of other DAC-Amps allow such thing....lots of others dont...but since the amp section of X7 is pretty powerful, It should have this functionality.


----------



## mbyrnes

kellte2 said:


> Curious to hear your thoughts on using your tube amp via line out versus simply letting the x7 do the work with the upgraded op-amps. I'm considering purchasing a Jotunheim and running it in conjunction with the x7 (as a DAC) with my Ether C Flows. I have the s3601s, but I assume that sending the signal through line out to a different amp bypasses the op-amps on the X7.




They both have their pluses. The MZ2 is a perfect balance of tube and SS. It's fast, while still maintaining a lovely musical attitude. It plays well with many headphones, but some I prefer straight through the X7. 

Did some comparisons, short answer is the Sparkos make a tremendous difference imo. Each set stepped it up a good notch. I hope to start the review tonight with more details.

If you are looking to take your music to another level, the complete swap is highly recommended.


----------



## lenroot77

Has anyone tried these on their X7? Impressions?


----------



## Yethal

sam21 said:


> This unit would have been "PERFECT" if it allowed the user to bypass the ADC when you use RCA inputs and use the unit as a stand alone amplifier..... Is this even possible through a firmware update ?
> 
> the Amp section of X7 is pretty powerful , it is a pity we can not pair other DACs with it......
> 
> ...



Not going to happen unfortunately. This also makes the X7 rather useless for vinyls (unless you want to digitize them).


----------



## Evshrug

lenroot77 said:


> Has anyone tried these on their X7? Impressions?




I have not, but my friend bunnynamedfrank owns the famous bargain Pioneer bookshelf speakers and they are pretty efficient, so I bet they would make a good pairing. Powered subwoofer for a 2.1 system is highly recommended.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

lenroot77 said:


> Has anyone tried these on their X7? Impressions?


 Yo Len, send me a PM if you want general impressions on these. Never paired with the X7 though.


----------



## kellte2

mbyrnes said:


> They both have their pluses. The MZ2 is a perfect balance of tube and SS. It's fast, while still maintaining a lovely musical attitude. It plays well with many headphones, but some I prefer straight through the X7.
> 
> Did some comparisons, short answer is the Sparkos make a tremendous difference imo. Each set stepped it up a good notch. I hope to start the review tonight with more details.
> 
> If you are looking to take your music to another level, the complete swap is highly recommended.




Thanks for the insight. I'm just wondering if putting more money into the X7 might not be wise as compared to saving up for a substantial amp upgrade with a balanced out for my headphones (if something like the Jotunheim is, in fact, a substantial upgrade over the X7)


----------



## mbyrnes

kellte2 said:


> Thanks for the insight. I'm just wondering if putting more money into the X7 might not be wise as compared to saving up for a substantial amp upgrade with a balanced out for my headphones (if something like the Jotunheim is, in fact, a substantial upgrade over the X7)




That is the million dollar question. I have no desire to go balanced. There are obvious benefits, like more power at the same impedance versus SE. Then, you start getting into the debate of the sonic benefits of balanced vs SE that I'm not a believer in, but many are. 

Amps do sound different, changing the OP Amps in the X7 proved that to me. Through other means, I've found that DACs all sound different as well. It's a really cool hobby from that standpoint. Thousands of options and combos to dial in your perfect sound. 

The MZ2 is my perfect amp. It just sounds so unbelievably good. I can't recommend it enough. My next purchase will be a multibit DAC, as I'm curious to hear one done correctly. Hopefully within the next few months I'll obtain a Gumby or equivalent. I'm looking used when I'm ready. Plenty of Gumby owners upgrade to Yggy, so I'll hopefully get one discounted nicely. 

The X7 was and is great. It really got me interested in music again, and now i want to go all in. I'll be keeping the X7 until something comes along to dethrone it as the best gamers DAC/DSP. i want HDMI inputs and outputs. DSD, DXD, and whatever else they come up with. 

I'm really hoping with Project Scorpio that Microsoft either does 3D audio internally, or they release a stand alone processor that does all i want. Someone has to be brewing Something!


----------



## kellte2

mbyrnes said:


> That is the million dollar question. I have no desire to go balanced. There are obvious benefits, like more power at the same impedance versus SE. Then, you start getting into the debate of the sonic benefits of balanced vs SE that I'm not a believer in, but many are.
> 
> Amps do sound different, changing the OP Amps in the X7 proved that to me. Through other means, I've found that DACs all sound different as well. It's a really cool hobby from that standpoint. Thousands of options and combos to dial in your perfect sound.
> 
> ...




I'd love a hdmi-in capable surround sound decoder for consoles. The X7 seems to wring as much as it can out of the bandwidth supported by the compressed surround sound formats. Compression free listening would be best, but even that would be limited by the compression which is necessarily involved with shipping games on a disk. Titanfall 2 is particularly egregious and you can clearly hear a high pitches artifact when action heats up. Revealing gear has its drawbacks, I guess. 

That said, PS4 does have the capacity to output 3D audio and certain titles like Uncharted 4 will allow it (but only using Sony's own Platinum Wireless headset at this time). Of course, the PSVR does the same, but you can use any headphones via the 3.5 mm jack on the VR unit cable. 

Time will tell, but I'd love the additional sound verticality that 3D audio supposedly provides through headphones. The good thing is that the big players seem to be taking headphone gaming seriously at last. Only good can come of it!


----------



## mbyrnes

kellte2 said:


> I'd love a hdmi-in capable surround sound decoder for consoles. The X7 seems to wring as much as it can out of the bandwidth supported by the compressed surround sound formats. Compression free listening would be best, but even that would be limited by the compression which is necessarily involved with shipping games on a disk. Titanfall 2 is particularly egregious and you can clearly hear a high pitches artifact when action heats up. Revealing gear has its drawbacks, I guess.
> 
> That said, PS4 does have the capacity to output 3D audio and certain titles like Uncharted 4 will allow it (but only using Sony's own Platinum Wireless headset at this time). Of course, the PSVR does the same, but you can use any headphones via the 3.5 mm jack on the VR unit cable.
> 
> Time will tell, but I'd love the additional sound verticality that 3D audio supposedly provides through headphones. The good thing is that the big players seem to be taking headphone gaming seriously at last. Only good can come of it!


 
 I am hoping 3D audio becomes the next arms race in consoles. Obviously Sony has it in limited form, so it is out there on consoles. I am praying Microsoft takes it where it needs to go next. A separate box for HDMI audio is needed. No compression, and I imagine the headphone algorithms can only get far better using a top notch signal like Dolby Digital HD or DTS Master Audio HD. Even better would be Atmos , Auro, DTS:X, as movies are using this all the time now. As gamers, we are relegated to a 25+ year old technology for our gaming immersion. It is insane that with the Headphone BOOM of the past 5-7 years that someone hasn't tried to make a modern kit for us, and the huge headphone group. Someone be Apple, create something people didn't know they couldn't live without.


----------



## Evshrug

kellte2 said:


> Thanks for the insight. I'm just wondering if putting more money into the X7 might not be wise as compared to saving up for a substantial amp upgrade with a balanced out for my headphones (if something like the Jotunheim is, in fact, a substantial upgrade over the X7)



I love my balanced amp, but there's advantages to both SE or Balanced. Some heady reading, but very good reading:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/831345/chord-electronics-hugo-2-the-official-thread/180_30#post_13155751



mbyrnes said:


> I am hoping 3D audio becomes the next arms race in consoles. Obviously Sony has it in limited form, so it is out there on consoles. I am praying Microsoft takes it where it needs to go next. A separate box for HDMI audio is needed. No compression, and I imagine the headphone algorithms can only get far better using a top notch signal like Dolby Digital HD or DTS Master Audio HD. Even better would be Atmos , Auro, DTS:X, as movies are using this all the time now. As gamers, we are relegated to a 25+ year old technology for our gaming immersion. It is insane that with the Headphone BOOM of the past 5-7 years that someone hasn't tried to make a modern kit for us, and the huge headphone group. Someone be Apple, create something people didn't know they couldn't live without.



*EDIT: ok short version. PlayStation and Xbox both put dedicated sound processors into their current-gen consoles. the PS4 has at least a derivative of AMD's TrueAudio processor that technically can support many many "voices" at once and object-oriented sound positioning, instead of funneling directions down into speaker channels as we know them today. Microsoft put an audio DSP in the XBOne called "Sphere" that is also technologically capable.* So, basically, the consoles could do 3D surround instead of 2D rings of sound funneled into speaker channels. It's just that basically no games have been coded to unlock full binaural 3D headphone surround... except maybe VR games.

That said, Smyth Research is coming out with a new processor (DSP) called the Realiser A16, which will basically be summit-fi for headphone surround. Multiple HDMI inputs, other inputs, customized surround based off of measuring how sound reaches your ears, head tracking, and more. For a cool $2k. Now, that's half the price of the last Realiser A8 while also being an upgrade, and a bargain compared to having expensive Atmos/DTS-X/Ambisonics speaker setups and proper room treatments, but even the $1700 pre-order units are priced beyond what many gamers are willing to save up for. The Kickstarter early bird price was something I could and did decide to put on my credit card and pay off... definitely at lot of money, but nothing else competes for legacy sound setups or new Surround setups.

I've got more to say about this, but basically you should check out the Headphone Surround post linked in my signature.


----------



## VeerK

I guess my hope is to come as close as possible to Jotunheim SE performance with the X7, even though I doubt an op amp swap would accomplish that. I have too many hobbies to invest in something like the Gumby, but I am going to do an X7 DAC vs Momby/Bimby volume matched ABX. Ultimately, I'd love to test how much better a BimbyJot combo sounds than the X7 Sparkos. If only I could trial the B-stock at Schiit lol.


----------



## lenroot77

I'm using the line out from my X7 to the Jot! Sounds great. I haven't been a big fan of some of schiits products but the Jot is pretty awesome. The amp just sounds fuller, quicker and has more slam to it compared the X7 amp.

If you're dead set on a multibit Dac you may consider a Modi MB so many people have told me it sounds just as good as the bimby. Bimby is in a strange spot at the moment it's several hundred dollars more than the mimby with very similar performance. Many people seem to think a refresh could be coming soon. 

I personally prefer the MB sound to DS dacs for music, but with gaming and movies my preference isn't as strong.


----------



## VeerK

lenroot77 said:


> I'm using the line out from my X7 to the Jot! Sounds great. I haven't been a big fan of some of schiits products but the Jot is pretty awesome. The amp just sounds fuller, quicker and has more slam to it compared the X7 amp.
> 
> If you're dead set on a multibit Dac you may consider a Modi MB so many people have told me it sounds just as good as the bimby. Bimby is in a strange spot at the moment it's several hundred dollars more than the mimby with very similar performance. Many people seem to think a refresh could be coming soon.
> 
> I personally prefer the MB sound to DS dacs for music, but with gaming and movies my preference isn't as strong.


 
  I'm gonna need you to swap the opamps on your X7 to the Sparkos ones and compare it to the Jot ASAP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I've heard mixed impressions on the MB vs DS debate, figured the one person I can trust 100% to address my questions and concerns is myself. The one thing about the X7 I can never sacrifice is the clean convenience, having a DAC, headphone amp, and speaker amp in one clean little box is invaluable to me.


----------



## lenroot77

veerk said:


> I'm gonna need you to swap the opamps on your X7 to the Sparkos ones and compare it to the Jot ASAP
> 
> I've heard mixed impressions on the MB vs DS debate, figured the one person I can trust 100% to address my questions and concerns is myself. The one thing about the X7 I can never sacrifice is the clean convenience, having a DAC, headphone amp, and speaker amp in one clean little box is invaluable to me.




Unfortunately I don't have either of those. I've been thinking about it then for a while. 

I agree the X7 if a nifty all in one package!


----------



## VeerK

lenroot77 said:


> Unfortunately I don't have either of those. I've been thinking about it then for a while.
> 
> I agree the X7 if a nifty all in one package!


 
  
 If Schiit had a C-stock program where you can purchase amps and then return them within 30 days (like many speaker manufacturers) I'd test the Jot myself. Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## mbyrnes

Sparkos SS3601 and SS3602 OP amp upgrade:
  
*Equipment:* I7 laptop running Foobar with the latest updates, WASAPI, Samsung EVO 850 500GB SSD, , all music files FLAC, connected to the Creative X7 via USB
MicroZOTL2 with LPS connected via RCA outs of the X7
  
*Headphones:* Fostex TH-X00 Ebony, Sennheiser HD6XX, AKG K702 65th Anniversary
  
*Songs:* 
  
 Nirvana-Remastered Nevermind/In Utero/MTV Live/etc. I own a lot of their albums!
Eagles-Tequila Sunrise & Hotel California/Hell Freezes Over
Lumineers- Ho Hey & Stubborn Love/The Lumineers
Lorde-Tennis Court/Pure Heroine
Silversun Pickups- The Royal We/Swoon
The Beatles-I Want You (She'sSo Heavy)/Abbey Road
Warren Zevon-Lawyers,Guns, and Money/Excitable Boy
Elton John-Tiny Dancer/Madman Across the Water
Led Zepplin- Babe I'm Going to Leave You/Led Zepplin II (remastered)
Counting Crows-Mr. Jones/August and Everything After
Arcade Fire-Reflektor/Reflektor
Adele-Hello/25. 
  
*Disclaimer:* I am in no way associated with Sparkos Labs, I purchased the SS3601 and SS3602 directly from Andrew. The price for all 4 was $199 shipped. I did ask Andrew for a discount on the 4, and the price I paid is not full retail. I also have written this review to the best of my abilities, giving my honest feedback. We all hear things differently, and your results may vary. 
  
*My Personal Background: *
  
I have been a Head-Fi member for about 6 years, initially joining to follow the goodness that is Mad Lust Envy's Headphone Gaming Guide. I was a regular at AVSforums, and still am to this day (I use the same screen name, Mbyrnes). Mad Lust Envy had basically a copy of the Head-Fi thread there, but he couldn't retrieve his lost password, and shifted the entire thing to Head-Fi. Head-fi was far more active, with more contributors than AVS. I immediately joined and started commenting. 
  
I am a 39 year old man, I am divorced, and have no children (Yay!), and have been exposed to great music and systems my entire life. My father was a huge music enthusiast, and I became one early. At 10 years old (1987), I had an Onkyo head unit, Sony CD player, TEAC tape deck, and Bose 301s as speakers (these actually weren't that bad). At 12, I received Infinity SM122s for Christmas, the baby brothers of my fathers SM152s. I had a system that  destroyed anyone that I knew, except my father. My father and I adjusted to the times, added Surround Sound, Laser Disc players, and speakers when it became available. I have advanced my system as time has gone on, and watched the entire industry change so drastically. I did not own a proper headphone until 2011, When I had the Tritton AX720, and purchased the Sennheiser PC360 headset. Even with my surround sound setup, it seemed people were preferring headphones with DDH over a 5.1 proper system.  So the madness started, I eventually bought an Astro Mixamp 2011, AKG K702 65th Anniversary, Antlion Microphone, and a Schiit Magni, with help from the guide. That served me well for years, but once I bought a house and installed a theater on the lower level, headphone gaming was done. 
  
Due to an back injury in August 2015, I eventually lost my beautiful house, and sold off my beloved theater equipment. I am extremely fortunate to have Long Term Disability Insurance and everyone should have it.  Living in a 2600 sq ft house on a heavily wooded lot, driving a Mercedes Benz E350 4matic, and fixing up my house DID NOT make me happy. I chased the American dream, and did what I thought I was supposed to do. It sucked, so I did something I had always wanted to do, move into Philadelphia, PA. I sold off the majority of my possessions, and kept the things that really mattered to me (A/V equipment mostly). I had lived the majority of my life 20-25 minutes from downtown Philly, and it is amazing how little I went into the city, for various reasons. Drinking and driving, parking, and not knowing all of the great spots to go. February 1, 2016, I became a Philly resident, an apartment dweller once again, and a headphone enthusiast, more than I ever have been in my life. I was excited to be in the local music scene again, hearing acts live is my favorite way to consume music. There is almost always live music of all types playing every night. I have no plans to ever leave Philly, as I love it that much. Headphone equipment became a very good investment for gaming, movie, music playback.  I game a lot on my Xbox One, and the Astro Mixamp always just didn't feel right. It was good, but there had to be better. I found the Creative Sound Blaster X7 here at Head-Fi, and began reading the huge thread from start to finish. I purchased my Creative Sound Blaster X7 LE from Amazon for $349, and received it November 10, 2016. 
  
*Receiving the X7: *
  
My initial impressions of the X7 were fantastic! For gaming the sound was much clearer, and the ability to alter the sound to my liking was a HUGE bonus. I felt like I finally had options, and the $349 was easily the best money I had spent in my search for gaming/movie/music nirvana. Now to be honest with everyone, I have a mental condition called 'Borderline Personality Disorder'. Essentially, my emotions swing much further than the average person, so depression/anxiety hit me far harder. I can go from fine to enraged so quickly that it scares the living $h!t out of my friends/family. Another issue it causes is I try to buy happiness, and in a venture that I love, I will go crazy spending money. From November 2016 to today, I have bought the X7 ($349), Sparkos OP amps ($199), DT990 ($129), Sennheiser HD6XX ($199), Fostex TH-X00 Ebony ($499), CD ripping software (DB Poweramp, $90), and last but not least, the MicroZOTL2 headphone amp with original and upgraded LPS, and a bunch of Tubes ($950) used from a fellow Head-Fier. that's $2415 in less than 3 months, which is as I imagine, far beyond what the average Head-Fi member can spend. The important thing with all that spending is, did the money spent = value and happiness. 
  
*Sound Blaster X7 Reviews:* 
  
 While reading all of the reviews, and I suggest you do if you aren't familiar with the X7, OP amp rolling was touched on. Here is Earphonia's Fantastic Review, a must read, along with Evshrug's excellent review, 
  
*Sparkos SS3601 and SS3602:*
  
 Andrew Sparks is the owner of Sparkos Labs. I contacted him through his website's email. For all of the amazing details of these OP Amps, please check out the SparkosLabs website here! I emailed Andrew at 10:30 EST on a Friday night. I was expecting it to sit until Monday, but I had made up my mind that I wanted to try his OP amps, and didn't want to forget. I was blown away as he answered my email within 10 minutes, we went back and forth a few times, but buy 11:30 pm, I had paid for the OP amps, and he would ship them out first thing Monday morning. Monday came and my tracking info was sent to me. The important part of the email conversation was Andrew STRONGLY recommended swapping all 4 OP Amps. Essentially, Swapping one set only gets you half way there if you are lucky. The SS3602 would make a larger difference than the SS3601 if you were to swap only one set. Andrew knows his business, his products, and enough of the X7's build to know what would be best. I honestly trusted him with our emails. Just came off as an awesome guy, someone I would like to meet one day. 
  
 The Sparkos came in simple packing. A bubble wrapped envelope, with each OP Amp in its own anti-static bag. 
  
 The OP Amps also had extenders on them. Andrew does this to protect the pins underneath during shipping. I removed the extenders for a closer fit in the X7. I still cannot get the lid back on, the SS3602s are just too tall. This does not bother me in the slightest, because the X7 when upright makes it difficult for dust to settle inside. Honestly it will gather the same amount of dust with or without the cover on. Wanted to let others know though as this may be more of an issue for them. The OP Amps are much, much larger than the original OP amps. It is a tight fit along the one side, but honestly I had no issues installing them. The Sparkos are built like tanks compared to the stock OP Amps. Installing and removing the Sparkos was cake. The stock OP Amps not so much. I used pliers to remove the stock OP Amps, and no matter how hard I tried, the pins always bent when removing them. This was a major pain in the @ss, and each swap really became a battle of controlling my anger. 
  
 I initially installed all 4 OP Amps, and let them burn in for 25-30 hours playing music or gaming, the X7 remained on for 5 days before any comparison was done.. I am not much of a believer in this, and have no idea if this is even necessary with OP Amps. Maybe someone can chime in on this. 
  

  
 The large L shaped Copper mark is where Pin 1 is. The Original OP Amps use tiny impressed circles to indicate pin 1.
  

  
  
*DO NOT mix this up!!!!!* I fried one of my stock amps by inserting it incorrectly. Essentially, when I was straightening out the pins for the 10th time, it got reversed and I didn't check myself before powering on. Took maybe 2 seconds to send up smoke and me racing to unplug it. This was the only time I didn't check myself, because my patience was about gone. Those stupid pins are so weak, they literally bend if you breath wrong. Thinking back, I should have installed them on the extensions that came with the Sparkos. The extension pins are more durable and would have made the swaps easier. Live and learn. 
  
 I did a few different setups: They consisted of swapping just the SS3601 in, Swapping the SS3602 by itself, and of course, both SS3601 and SS3602 complete swap. For a little fun, I changed just one side of the OP amp section, so SS3601 and SS3602 on one channel, while leaving the stock OP Amps on the other channel. I did this for the Left only, and the right only, and honestly I felt this was the best way to compare the swap. 
  
*Sound Impressions:* 
  
 Ah the part everyone has been waiting for!
  

 (Picture from Sparkoslabs.com)
  
*SS3601 with Stock Duals*- This combo I tried first, as others have also swapped just the SS3601. At first it was difficult to hear any differences. I honestly didn't know what I was looking for, as this is the first time I have ever tried something like this. I was also very skeptical to say the least. I started out with my favorite group of all time, Nirvana. I have heard the Nevermind album literally thousands of times. I own it on almost every format, I have bought it for every girlfriend I have ever had, and it changed my life when it was released. It is as much about the music, as it is about the time when it released, and the memories I have from it. What I noticed was that everything was cleaner. Background noise on the recording was more quiet, the snap of the snare drum ring taps on Lithium (when Dave is hitting the rim, not the drum itself), the symbol taps during the quiet, just sounded more realistic. It sounded less like a recording, and more like I was actually there. This was slight, and something I can easily see someone missing if you weren't looking for it. Overall the SS3601 cleaned up the music, making it more realistic sounding. As others have said, I find that it is an increase of about 20-30%. 
  
*SS3602 with Stock Singles-* Now this is where I found a difference in sound almost immediately. This was a major upgrade, and one I wasn't going to live without. While listening to The Eagles- Hotel California (live) from Hell Freezes Over, the performance went from listening to a CD, to literally being there. Background noise once again was much lower, bass was tighter while remaining prominent, the ring of the guitar strings, the bongos, drums, all became lifelike. Most importantly, when the chorus came in with Don Henley and company singing in harmony, their voices were clearer, the distortion was gone, with each voice being easily clearly produced. I found with the stock OP Amps, their voices were muddled, scratchy, and I didn't like it. Very obvious change to me with this song, I listened to a bunch of music with this setup, and everything just sounded more accurate. This was an upgrade for sure, that I found immediately on my setup. 
  
*SS3601 and SS3602- *Now if you take the sum of the two thoughts above, you essentially get the complete swap here. Combined they lower the noise floor, clear up the overall sound, and it is very noticeable on complex music, where several instruments are all playing loudly. When it gets loud, they hold up and deliver a really impressive signal. I love Silversun Pickups, and on The Royal We, it gets a little crazy. The drums are upfront with electric guitar and bass. the violin drops up and down in the mix, and when it gets loud and crazy with everyone jamming, every single instrument is easily heard. Brian Aubert has a very unique voice, and when he screams he still maintains distinct notes. Before the swap, it would kinda fall apart during the loud sections. Some things would get screechy and become fatiguing. Again, distortion was greatly improved, and this really has a major affect. 
  
 Hotel California from Hell Freezes Over, became 3D, with each each instrument just sounding perfect. I love live music, and this was like being there. With the TH-X00 Ebony, I felt like I was on the stage with them, being able to walk around them. The Ebony's more closed sound stage really does live music well. Very different headphone for me compared to the others, but a fantastic buy. Of all the songs I listened to, this song was by far the most revealing for me. It's a wonderful track that contains great deep bass, multiple instruments that all add something special to such a great song. It is very well recorded, and when the crowd cheers loudly, you can still hear every single instrument perfectly. The Sparkos reduce the distortion across the frequency range, and it is particularly noticeable in the bass and vocals. 
  
 Another of my favorite singers is Bob Dylan. Everyone should own his greatest hits, he did win a Nobel Prize after all, and he is the first Singer/Songwriter to ever do that. One of the toughest songs to reproduce accurately is 'Like a Rolling Stone'. There are so many instruments, and on a poor recording or poor system, it sounds like trash. The organ, piano, bass, guitar, harmonica, tambourine, drums all have very detailed parts that can be easily distinguished. With the double swap, this is the best I have ever heard this song sound. 
  
 Over the course of a week, with hours and hours of listening time, I am very happy with the upgrade. As far as a DAC/Amp goes, I don't know how much I would have to spend to improve over the X7 with Sparkos, but I imagine it will not be cheap. I found a clear difference, with the SS3602 making a larger difference over just swapping the SS3601.
  
*SS3601 and SS3602, One channel-* After frying one of the stock amps, I was pulling the other stock amp from the same channel, and had the thought to change just those back to the Sparkos. I don't know why, but it seemed like a great idea at the time. I was actually shocked at the difference between the the two. Again listening to songs I listened to with the other variations, it was very obvious which side had the Sparkos. It was a very big difference between the two. I would swap the arrangement to give the other channel a try. Same thing. Really weird how easy it was to tell something was off, one ear was hearing something more distorted and wrong. What started out as a weird science experiment that I thought would fail, ended up being an eye opening experience. Maybe I am weird, but it gave me a different perspective.  
  
*Secondary Benefits* 
  
 1) While I was performing all of the OP Amp changes with the X7, I was only listening out of the headphone jack of the X7. I did notice that I would have to adjust the volume of the X7 once the Sparkos were in. It was much louder than with the stock amps. I have no way to measure how much of a difference, but it is there. You will gain more amplifier power with the Sparkos. It isn't a crazy amount, so don't get excited about driving an HE-6 or anything, lol. 
  
 2) Once hooking my MicroZOTL2 back up to the X7, it was very apparent that the OP amp swaps also affected the RCA outputs. Now I thought that this might be an added benefit (I was begging it to be true!!), as the RCA jacks are driven from the volume knob on the X7 (I put it at 100% when using the MZ2). I looked for the answer online and came up with nothing. Asked Andrew Sparks, and he said he wouldn't know without looking at the X7 design, but he thought that the SS3601 would most likely be a part of the RCA output. I ended up contacting Creative directly, and I was told that BOTH the Single and Dual channel OP Amps drive the Headphone and RCA outputs. This is a huge thing if you are trying to improve the DAC quality, while still using a separate amplifier. This is a tremendous bonus for me, as I will be using a tube amp 90% of the time with my X7.  
  
*Wrap-up:*
  
 The X7 is a wonderful all in one box, and even stock it's a heck of a music player. If you are a gamer, or watch a lot of movies, and listen to good quality audio files, the X7 is such a great device. I came into the OP Amp swap idea thinking it wouldn't make much of a difference. Well I was wrong, and now I have some doubts about a few other things in the audiophile world that I have always thought crazy. The SS3601 swap was subtle, but noticeable. The SS3602 swap was easily more obvious. The complete swap is definitely worth it if you are trying to reach another level with your music. I initially ordered the Sparkos because I was trying get every last ounce of performance out of the X7. I am truly blown away with the sound I have now, and upgrading is going to take a different path. I have recently been looking into a stand alone DAC, thinking the Sparkos wouldn't help my MZ2. Since they obviously are, and the music sounds this wonderful, I may start looking into the Smyth Realizer, to take surround gaming/movies to the level I have been hoping to reach the past 5-7 years. Music right now is sublime. 
  
 Things I have noticed: Blacker background/noise, tighter bass, overall a clearer presentation, less distortion. These attributes help to make the music seem more realistic, less like a recording and more like a live performance you are attending. The difference with my MZ2 as the amp is just special. Recordings I thought were bad actually sound much better, like a whole new album. I am literally hearing things I have never heard before, in songs I have heard hundreds of times. 
  
 Should you swap to the Sparkos? That depends on what you want, budget, current gear, etc. $200 isn't a terrible amount of money to me, but may be for you. Are you blown away with your music as is? if not the Sparkos may reach that next level that you are trying to reach. I know a lot of people have the X7 and a dedicated DAC as well. There are a lot of ways to spend $200 in this hobby, and IMO this is one of the better ways to spend it. I wanted to buy the best OP Amps I could find, and I have no doubt that the Sparkos cannot be beat. If I was going to do a swap, I would swap all 4. There was enough of a difference to say stopping short doesn't make sense. I am hoping someone else jumps on the wagon, and confirms what I am hearing.


----------



## Yethal

mbyrnes great write up sir! Now You made me want to buy the duals too.

From my experience, the speaker taps are also affected by the op amps (the hiss created by the burson duals is audible through the speakers.

Also, it should be possible to make the SS3602 under the lid by removing the second set of extenders.


----------



## VeerK

Excellent write up, glad I waited for it. 

Two things I hope you can share:

Is Yethal correct that removing the extenders will make the 3602s fit with the cover?

Have you experienced the Sennheiser "veil" with the 6XX and how does the Sparkos Upgrade affect it?


----------



## mbyrnes

yethal said:


> @mbyrnes great write up sir! Now You made me want to buy the duals too.
> 
> From my experience, the speaker taps are also affected by the op amps (the hiss created by the burson duals is audible through the speakers.
> 
> Also, it should be possible to make the SS3602 under the lid by removing the second set of extenders.


 
  
 Yes the speakers taps are also affected, basically any output is affected. Pretty cool, as the X7 gets a pretty substantial upgrade from the op amp swap if you use it fully.
  
 I know there is a second set of extenders, but they are much more difficult to get off then the first set. I honestly wasn't comfortable even attempting that, and I am sure others would worry as well. After the debacle I had with the stock op amps and bending pins, I was done playing around with them. If I would have broke the Sparkos, I would have destroyed my house. It amazes me how perfect the pins need to be to go in correctly. I basically ended up lining up the bottom row, then guiding in each of the top 4 pins of the stock op amps with fine tweezers. I also swapped a bunch of times, far more than most ever would, so the pins were getting a work out.
  
 Yes you should order the SS3602s, as I would be shocked if you didn't hear a larger upgrade than the SS3601 swap. I was trying to find your post for my review, but couldn't locate it. Just tried to throw a bunch of info into it to give new guys a one stop shop.


----------



## mbyrnes

If you look at the pictures here, this is the second set of extenders that can also be removed. The first set is a solid piece of plastic that covers all 8 pins, and is super easy to remove. This second set only covers 4 pins. I did not attempt to remove the second set. I was worried about screwing it up honestly. If those pins were removed, it would fit inside the case with the lid. It barely doesn't fit now, so that little extra bit should fit nicely. 
  
 As far as the infamous Sennheiser veil, no, I don't find it an issue. From what I have read, the older drivers used in the HD650 had this veil. They eventually changed to a white driver, and this newer driver did not have the famous veil. If it did, it was nowhere near as bad. My opinion of the matter is you have a mid forward headphone, with decent bass extension. Well if the mids and bass are good/present, treble has to be pulling up the rear. This is not your typical sounding headphone, as most favor a V or U shape. You gain fantastic vocals, acoustic guitar, snare drums, etc, one of the best I have ever heard. You lose the super details of the upper and lower ends. The mids overpower the rest. I have found so far, that the HD6XX is a fantastic headphone for live recordings, acoustic, and jazz (imagine classical as well). I don't have a ton of time on them yet, and I am still breaking them in really. They are truly an easy listen, when you just want to put on music and enjoy it. Unfortunately, you can't have it all in audio. There are always compromises, but headphones are fairly cheap, and having 2-3 different ones around can cover almost all bases for listening.


----------



## Clean6eR

yethal said:


> @mbyrnes great write up sir! Now You made me want to buy the duals too.
> 
> From my experience, the speaker taps are also affected by the op amps (the hiss created by the burson duals is audible through the speakers.
> 
> Also, it should be possible to make the SS3602 under the lid by removing the second set of extenders.


 
 hi,
  
 after you told me this earlier i contacted sparko and ended up ordering 2 duals and 2 singles, i was left to belive that you cannot remove the other plastic legs (the 2 4 pin ones in that picture). i assume the pins are soldered to the tops of them, if you remove is you might end up with VERY short pins/pads and need to solder them on ala surface mount!
  
 he didnt confirm that and my chips are in the post at the min so i cant confirm it until they get here but he did say the  legs are not removable.
  
 "Im not sure what you mean about a
spacer - the legs are soldered into place."
Andrew Sparks
 
 
  
 i feel i introduced confusion and he thought i meant to remove the copper legs from the board.
  
 pretty sure as im shipping from us to uk i will get hit buy customs so not sure how long the delivery will take but ill take pictures up close of how those plastic bits are attached when they get here.


----------



## mbyrnes

clean6er said:


> hi,
> 
> after you told me this earlier i contacted sparko and ended up ordering 2 duals and 2 singles, i was left to belive that you cannot remove the other plastic legs (the 2 4 pin ones in that picture). i assume the pins are soldered to the tops of them, if you remove is you might end up with VERY short pins/pads and need to solder them on ala surface mount!
> 
> ...




I'll have to pull out one of mine and see. I'm completely fine with the lid being off, its on the bottom of the unit, so dust collecting shouldn't be an issue at all. 

I cannot wait to hear your thoughts on them. Hopefully you love them as much or more than I do!


----------



## Clean6eR

yea ill leave my bottom cover off too, after seeing your picture (thanks!) i think that looks OK clearance wise.
  
 I'm hoping i like them they will end up cost £250 after all the duty and vat to add, which is over half the price of the x7! (I'm using the LE with the bigger psu)
  
 i have muses01 and muses02, also ad 627 and 797 to play about with, also the stock op amps and some others, the reviews led me to believe these will be more clean and crisp than the burson v5i ones which I'm hoping is the case. i found my 627 and muses02 caused a deviation on loud songs.
  
 also everybody says these op amps increase the volume, this worries me.
  
 with the muses02 and 797 op amps when i turn direct mode on and high gain the sound doesn't start until my windows volume mixer hits 3 and then its too loud for comfort on sensitive headphones like the ad700.
  
 the hd800's however sound acceptable at about 6 to 8 (this is out of 100!)
  
 a test album to show problems is red hot chili peppers californication. play that on a loud track without direct mode and i hear real crunching and distortion, but with direct mode on it is gone, its like a re sampling issue. same thing is heared out of the optical out into the hdvd800 and balanced hd800 and w5000. when using the dsp in the x7 it seems to sound bad but direct mode or outputting to the optical directly solves the issue (that's what makes me think its to do with re sampling)
  
 another irk with the x7 is that when i turn surround on it applied it to ALL of the inputs, so when chatting on ps4 using the Bluetooth receiver my friends voices are also (surround sounded?!) it makes them sound echoy. that's a shame as the mixer lets me chat and balance the audio but i can select which channels get the surround applied to them. would be awesome if they added a tick box to the mixer page of what input you want to hit that dsp.


----------



## mbyrnes

Wow you listen at a low volume! I'm in the 30s with the TH-X00 Ebony, and in the 70s with the HD6XX when I'm desiring loud music. I'm also surprised you have an audible issue in the low gain mode. I personally haven't used low gain so I can't comment. Interesting, I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Clean6eR

those audio issues I wrote about I get in both high and low gain mode (the resampling type issue) its also very hard to notice but with that one album I can clearly tell the difference between using the dsp chip and direct mode.
  
 when I hear about people and how they set their volume on devices I do sometimes think I have hearing problems. my Schiit amp I can barely raise above where the channel imbalance is present on the volume pots!
  
 my hd650 on the x7 I feel is ok up to about 12!  if I put them to 50 I will have to just use them on my desk like speakers. I do have quite a silent house.
  
  
 looking forward to my new op amps now...


----------



## kellte2

mbyrnes said:


> Sparkos SS3601 and SS3602 OP amp upgrade:
> 
> *Equipment:* I7 laptop running Foobar with the latest updates, WASAPI, Samsung EVO 850 500GB SSD, , all music files FLAC, connected to the Creative X7 via USB
> MicroZOTL2 with LPS connected via RCA outs of the X7
> ...


 
  
 Incredible write-up.  Appreciate the thorough review, including the interesting bits of information gathered with respect to the RCA outs and op-amps.  Particularly interesting to hear how much better you thought the doubles were compared to the singles.  I bought the SS3601 after Yethal posted his initial review of them months ago and thought that they represented a substantial upgrade over the stock sound.  Reading your comments makes me think that my mind would be blown by also upgrading the doubles.
  
  
 That said, I'm still very much on the fence regarding whether I should invest more in my X7 or simply upgrade for a considerably more powerful amp with the hopes that my current headphones would appreciably scale to the new level of power.  $150 for op-amps seems steep when a whole new amp like the much praised Jotunheim can be had for $399, but your impressions suggest that it may be worth it.  I'll need to think on it.


----------



## lenroot77

mbyrnes excellent write up!

Now who is going to get him a set of Burson V5i's to review ?!?!


----------



## mbyrnes

Thanks everyone! The scary thing is I thought I should write up about double what I did, but I wanted to get something out more quickly. First review ever, so glad it came out helpful. 
  
 As for whether people should upgrade the op amps or buy a secondary amp first or another DAC (could still link the X7 into a new DAC with optical out and get Surround). The X7 puts out 1.2W of power at 32 ohm. That is the only measurement of headphone amp power I have found. It isn't talked about anywhere that I can find. That should be enough power to drive most headphones. The question I would ask is, what are you trying to reach with this hobby? Do you want to go balanced at some point? Do you want to decode DSD, DXD, MQA (Greatest thing EVA!!!), or higher than 24/192? Craving to try an R2R DAC? Looking to go Tube amp? There are so many ways to spend money and improve your setup. 
  
 This is a tough hobby on the wallet for damn sure. It also seems to change too quickly, with what is the next "greatest thing ever". I listen to more games and movies than I do music. That is changing some with my current setup, but I will always mostly use headphones for GAMING as top priority. I have a 2 channel setup that I also love, and this upgrade improves that as well (MZ2 pre-outs go to my AVR and Vienna Acoustics Mozart Grands). This upgrade benefits me a lot for my usage, and how I consume media with headphones. The op amp upgrade makes gaming better, movies better, and music, whether through headphones or my 2 channel system. It was a great $200 to spend for my situation. I am far from rich, and I have to really think out my purchases just like you do. 
  
 If you are eyeing the Jotenheim, a Mojo, or some other upgrade that is not cheap, really look at what you are trying to accomplish, and your longer term goals. Sadly financial situations are a major factor, FOR EVERYONE. Very few can go out and spend $30,000 on an uber DAC from Meridian, McIntosh, Levinson, Krell, etc every single year. Let alone all of them to cover all bases. There is only so much time in the day, and what you are searching for is truly your search alone. There is no right or wrong way, it just gets more expensive!!!!


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> Incredible write-up.  Appreciate the thorough review, including the interesting bits of information gathered with respect to the RCA outs and op-amps.  Particularly interesting to hear how much better you thought the doubles were compared to the singles.  I bought the SS3601 after Yethal posted his initial review of them months ago and thought that they represented a substantial upgrade over the stock sound.  Reading your comments makes me think that my mind would be blown by also upgrading the doubles.



Exactly what I was thinking. Jump from stock to SS3601 was an obvious upgrade to me yet he calls it subtle when compared to SS3602. Well, I guess there's only one way to find out.

I really want to believe that it's scientific curiosity that makes me want to buy them and not upgraditis.

mbyrnes You may want to post Your review in the reviews section of Head-Fi so people who are not in this thread can read it too.


----------



## mbyrnes

yethal said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Jump from stock to SS3601 was an obvious upgrade to me yet he calls it subtle when compared to SS3602. Well, I guess there's only one way to find out.
> 
> I really want to believe that it's scientific curiosity that makes me want to buy them and not upgraditis.
> 
> mbyrnes You may want to post Your review in the reviews section of Head-Fi so people who are not in this thread can read it too.




Good point. No clue how to do that, but once I'm in front of my laptop I'm sure I'll figure it out quickly. Where's the review of the Senns? Lol. Like i need another headphone. But it is very tempting!


----------



## Yethal

mbyrnes said:


> Good point. No clue how to do that, but once I'm in front of my laptop I'm sure I'll figure it out quickly. Where's the review of the Senns? Lol. Like i need another headphone. But it is very tempting!


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/sparkos-labs-ss3601-discrete-op-amps
  
 Just click on Add a Review and You're set.


----------



## VeerK

I'm going to do the full Sparkos Upgrade and try to get my hands on a ModiBit and Jotunheim combo. These seem to be the most common high performance yet reasonably priced gear out there, and if the X7 Sparkos can perform reasonably similarly to a MombyJot system for about the same price, the X7 would be a great buy for gamers who also use speakers. I'm skeptical about op amps making such a big difference, but volume matched ABX is the only way I can think of answering these questions. 

Wish my wallet luck!


----------



## mbyrnes

yethal said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/products/sparkos-labs-ss3601-discrete-op-amps
> 
> Just click on Add a Review and You're set.




You're the man. Thanks so much my friend


----------



## mbyrnes

veerk said:


> I'm going to do the full Sparkos Upgrade and try to get my hands on a ModiBit and Jotunheim combo. These seem to be the most common high performance yet reasonably priced gear out there, and if the X7 Sparkos can perform reasonably similarly to a MombyJot system for about the same price, the X7 would be a great buy for gamers who also use speakers. I'm skeptical about op amps making such a big difference, but volume matched ABX is the only way I can think of answering these questions.
> 
> Wish my wallet luck!




Wow, and I thought I was crazy, lol. I'm truly hoping you do this, as this info just doesn't exist. 

Hopefully, you have both at the same time. I would LOVE to see the Mimby fed the surround sound through optical from the X7, and your impressions of that combo. Granted, this is a setup most won't dare try, but I would if you found it much better.


----------



## kellte2

veerk said:


> I'm going to do the full Sparkos Upgrade and try to get my hands on a ModiBit and Jotunheim combo. These seem to be the most common high performance yet reasonably priced gear out there, and if the X7 Sparkos can perform reasonably similarly to a MombyJot system for about the same price, the X7 would be a great buy for gamers who also use speakers. I'm skeptical about op amps making such a big difference, but volume matched ABX is the only way I can think of answering these questions.
> 
> Wish my wallet luck!




Can't wait to hear these impressions. My wallet is crying.


----------



## Zyker

My X7 sometimes takes a long time to connect to my PS4... I'll have to power the X7 on and off a number of times before it finally "connects" and starts outputting sound.
  
 Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## TeeReQs

zyker said:


> My X7 sometimes takes a long time to connect to my PS4... I'll have to power the X7 on and off a number of times before it finally "connects" and starts outputting sound.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this?


 
 Make sure you have the latest firmware. Mine does some wonky things some times though, where it won't play sound, but for the most part it's been good.
  
@mbyrnes
  
 Just finished reading your review. Great stuff, man. How do you think the Sparkos did in terms of gaming? A major improvement, or were they more noticeable when it comes to music? My main use for the X7 is gaming, but now that I have the HD6XX, I'd like to get the most out my music. They sound great already, but I think they could be better. Did you spend much time with your HD6XX on the X7 and Sparkos, or mostly just the Ebony?


----------



## Zyker

Ha!  It looks like that was a bug that the latest firmware addressed!  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## VeerK

mbyrnes said:


> Wow, and I thought I was crazy, lol. I'm truly hoping you do this, as this info just doesn't exist.
> 
> Hopefully, you have both at the same time. I would LOVE to see the Mimby fed the surround sound through optical from the X7, and your impressions of that combo. Granted, this is a setup most won't dare try, but I would if you found it much better.


 
  
  


kellte2 said:


> Can't wait to hear these impressions. My wallet is crying.


 
  
  
 I'll be getting the Sparkos Op Amps sometime next week, and I'll be doing a comparison of both duals, singles, complete swap vs stock. Rather than swapping back and forth, I'm considering borrowing a friend's X7 LE and just splitting my headphones between modded and stock. I'm also going to be using my RBH R5Bi's as a major litmus test for these op amps, apparently differences should be more pronounced through speakers.
  
 After all of that, next month I'll grab a Momby/Jot and do a Sparkos X7 LE showdown, assuming the Sparkos are worth it. Something that bothers me is the fact that the Sparkos op amps are essentially louder than stock, forcing everyone to lower their volume back down.
  
 Pray for my wallet friends, pray.


----------



## Clean6eR

veerk said:


> I'll be getting the Sparkos Op Amps sometime next week, and I'll be doing a comparison of both duals, singles, complete swap vs stock. Rather than swapping back and forth, I'm considering borrowing a friend's X7 LE and just splitting my headphones between modded and stock. I'm also going to be using my RBH R5Bi's as a major litmus test for these op amps, apparently differences should be more pronounced through speakers.
> 
> After all of that, next month I'll grab a Momby/Jot and do a Sparkos X7 LE showdown, assuming the Sparkos are worth it. Something that bothers me is the fact that the Sparkos op amps are essentially louder than stock, forcing everyone to lower their volume back down.
> 
> Pray for my wallet friends, pray.


 

 ​would you mind checking if the LE is louder than the standard model at any given volume level. I'm paranoid now that I have a problem with mine.


----------



## Digitalis

I'm running a pair of Klipsch RP-160M speakers on my X7. These speakers to me, sound like they were made for the X7. With the OPA827 op-amp they sound airy and lush, with superb dynamics. Though they take up quite a bit of desktop real estate.
  
 The question that has been vexing me: is there any point in upgrading to the high power supply rather sticking with the stock power supply? the wattage per channel from both power supplies when driving 8 ohm speakers is _identical_, unless I'm missing _something,_ or Creative did a typo when putting together the X7 spec sheet?
  
 PS. Yethal, every time I see your avatar I crack up. For the love of god _Never_ change it.


----------



## TeeReQs

zyker said:


> Ha!  It looks like that was a bug that the latest firmware addressed!  Thanks for the advice.


 
 Glad i could help. I remember the change log on that firmware mentions fixing a no sound issue


----------



## mbyrnes

teereqs said:


> Make sure you have the latest firmware. Mine does some wonky things some times though, where it won't play sound, but for the most part it's been good.
> 
> @mbyrnes
> 
> ...




Most of my listening was with the Ebony, but the HD6XX did get a good amount of time. I used music because it is easy to get the exact same sound. The Ebonies are so good top to bottom that it really presented the potential of the Sparkos the best. Obviously an improvement for one headphone means improvements for all. 

Honestly still trying to wrap my head around the HD6XX sound. It's so drastically different from every other headphone I've used. I like them, they're awesome for just listening to music, and enjoying it. 

I was playing Battlefield 1, and it definitely sounded better to me. They have the classical music playing and it sounded awesome.


----------



## TeeReQs

mbyrnes said:


> Most of my listening was with the Ebony, but the HD6XX did get a good amount of time. I used music because it is easy to get the exact same sound. The Ebonies are so good top to bottom that it really presented the potential of the Sparkos the best. Obviously an improvement for one headphone means improvements for all.
> 
> Honestly still trying to wrap my head around the HD6XX sound. It's so drastically different from every other headphone I've used. I like them, they're awesome for just listening to music, and enjoying it.
> 
> I was playing Battlefield 1, and it definitely sounded better to me. They have the classical music playing and it sounded awesome.


 
 Thanks! I kind of assumed that would be the case. If music sounds better, everything else should as well, and  I believe either Yethal or Ev shared some impressions that were in line with your comments. I'm thinking I need a pair of Ebonies. All I hear is good things about them. I've been using my 6XX's primarily for music/general pc usage, and my 598's with boom mic for gaming. I need to go back and try my K7XX. They haven't been getting too much love lately, and I don't even know if I've used them on the X7.


----------



## raband

The 598's and K7xx's will most likely have the better soundstages for gaming.
 HD6xx and TH-X00's pretty close to each other soundstage wise (despite open/closed)


----------



## mbyrnes

The TH-X00 are great for single player games. The bass is just godly. AKG Annies are my go to for online multiplayer. They are just so good for that. It's nice having options!


----------



## TeeReQs

Definitely. K7XX, 598's and AD700's have all primarily been used for gaming. The SHP9500's and HD6XX for music/videos. I had a pair of 598's a couple years ago, and sold them when I got the K7XX. The problem is, every single pair of my headphones is open backed, so I figured it's time for a nice pair of closed cans.


----------



## ls13coco

digitalis said:


> I'm running a pair of Klipsch RP-160M speakers on my X7. These speakers to me, sound like they were made for the X7. With the OPA827 op-amp they sound airy and lush, with superb dynamics. Though they take up quite a bit of desktop real estate.
> 
> The question that has been vexing me: is there any point in upgrading to the high power supply rather sticking with the stock power supply? the wattage per channel from both power supplies when driving 8 ohm speakers is _identical_, unless I'm missing _something,_ or Creative did a typo when putting together the X7 spec sheet?
> 
> PS. Yethal, every time I see your avatar I crack up. For the love of god _Never_ change it.


 
 What are your impressions on the 160M overall? I have a pair on the way, my first pair of bookshelf speakers. I'll be using my THG30 JVC receiver to the X7 via optical, though, as I have a 5.1 system and can use it as a 2.1 with the Klipsch.


mbyrnes said:


> Most of my listening was with the Ebony, but the HD6XX did get a good amount of time. I used music because it is easy to get the exact same sound. The Ebonies are so good top to bottom that it really presented the potential of the Sparkos the best. Obviously an improvement for one headphone means improvements for all.
> 
> Honestly still trying to wrap my head around the HD6XX sound. It's so drastically different from every other headphone I've used. I like them, they're awesome for just listening to music, and enjoying it.
> 
> I was playing Battlefield 1, and it definitely sounded better to me. They have the classical music playing and it sounded awesome.


 

 Thank you for your review, I wouldn't be surprised if such was your profession!
 You helped sway me, I was contemplating buying the JDS Element thinking it may be a better solid state and dac overall, but reviews of the X7 seem to suggest that it is great for it's price range. Add the 4 new op-amps, and even better!
 Dealing with Andrew was an absolute delight, and I will be running all my headphones, tube amp, and speakers through this device so it seemed more logical than a whole new system.
 Also, for the cover issue were you worried about dust? I can't recall the section, but I plan on using a light fabric and adhesive to cover.


----------



## Yethal

digitalis said:


> I'm running a pair of Klipsch RP-160M speakers on my X7. These speakers to me, sound like they were made for the X7. With the OPA827 op-amp they sound airy and lush, with superb dynamics. Though they take up quite a bit of desktop real estate.
> 
> The question that has been vexing me: is there any point in upgrading to the high power supply rather sticking with the stock power supply? the wattage per channel from both power supplies when driving 8 ohm speakers is _identical_, unless I'm missing _something,_ or Creative did a typo when putting together the X7 spec sheet?
> 
> PS. Yethal, every time I see your avatar I crack up. For the love of god _Never_ change it.


 

 The power supply does make a difference regardless of the impedance of the speakers. Dynamics and bass clarity are much better with the beefier supply.
  
 My avatar comes from a webcomic My Daily Lie by the Oatmeal. You can read it here.
 I highly recommend reading Oatmeal's other comics, everything he draws is pure gold.


----------



## Digitalis

yethal said:


> The power supply does make a difference regardless of the impedance of the speakers. Dynamics and bass clarity are much better with the beefier supply.
> 
> 
> My avatar comes from a webcomic My Daily Lie by the Oatmeal. You can read it here.
> I highly recommend reading Oatmeal's other comics, everything he draws is pure gold.


 
  
 Thanks for clearing that up, the detail on the bass on the RP-160M is pretty decent, the dynamics on such sensitive speakers is pretty spectacular. I will upgrade the power supply in a few months and look forward to the improved clarity.
  
 I have several of Matthew Inmans books: i'm particularly fond of " _the terrible and wonderful reasons why I run long distances_"  I also have a few framed prints of his around my house.


----------



## Yethal

digitalis said:


> Thanks for clearing that up, the detail on the bass on the RP-160M is pretty decent, the dynamics on such sensitive speakers is pretty spectacular. I will upgrade the power supply in a few months and look forward to the improved clarity.
> 
> I have several of Matthew Inmans books: i'm particularly fond of " _the terrible and wonderful reasons why I run long distances_"  I also have a few framed prints of his around my house.


 

 If the price of the original upgraded PSU is too steep (Creative sells it for 120$ which is kinda ridiculous) You can buy any other power supply that runs at 24V 6A and has a 2.1mm power plug.
  
 I have "How to tell if your cat is plotting to kill you" book. The poster that came with it is one of my most prized possessions.


----------



## Digitalis

yethal said:


> If the price of the original upgraded PSU is too steep (Creative sells it for 120$ which is kinda ridiculous) You can buy any other power supply that runs at 24V 6A and has a 2.1mm power plug.
> 
> I have "How to tell if your cat is plotting to kill you" book. The poster that came with it is one of my most prized possessions.


 
  
 As I understand it, the Power supply of Class D amps has to be made to pretty exacting standards regarding ripple and voltage regulation. Isn't using a generic power supply with only a loose adherence to the specifications required by the amplifier taking chances on increased noise and distortion?
  
  
 I have that book too, and a few others he has made over the years. All of which are hilarious. Another internet comic artist XKCD published a "what if" book - if you're into empirical science, it is a hilarious book.


----------



## mbyrnes

ls13coco said:


> What are your impressions on the 160M overall? I have a pair on the way, my first pair of bookshelf speakers. I'll be using my THG30 JVC receiver to the X7 via optical, though, as I have a 5.1 system and can use it as a 2.1 with the Klipsch.
> 
> Thank you for your review, I wouldn't be surprised if such was your profession!
> You helped sway me, I was contemplating buying the JDS Element thinking it may be a better solid state and dac overall, but reviews of the X7 seem to suggest that it is great for it's price range. Add the 4 new op-amps, and even better!
> ...


 
  
 No I am not really concerned with dust. The op amps are on the bottom of the unit, so dust would need to go up into the area with the op amps. Gravity should keep it fairly clean, lol. When you dust your house, the underside of surfaces is usually clean.
  
  If you are a gamer and movie watcher, the X7 is really hard to beat. Sure there are other options, but none that I feel do what the X7 does. It excels at what it does, and could very well be an end game product for a lot of people. Even if I did upgrade, the X7 will always have a purpose in my house. I could easily move it to another room and use it. Right now it is the main cog, and isn't going anywhere. 
  
 I am a tweeker, so playing around with different options is just what I do. I am VERY tempted to try a Schiit Mimby. R2R, and does a lot of the things I need. It would work with the X7, and I am curious how it would sound. Someone is going to do that soon, so I am waiting on the review of that member first. I don't need it, I am truly really happy with my setup as it is. But curiosity is a mofo, and I am sure I'll cave at some point. I am going to a meet in a few weeks, and I am going to have the ability to hear some REALLY good gear. I am terrified that an upgrade may come from going, but how else am I going to hear 20-30 different setups?


----------



## Digitalis

Incidentally my impressions on the Creative X7 with the Klipsch RP-160M:
  
 They are big: 424mm (16") tall, 327mm (12") deep 224mm (8") wide and heavy: 9kg(19.9 lb) . they have very solid build quality, the cherry finish looks superb. The RP-160M speakers have _very_ good imaging and can play very loud on surprisingly little power, they have a maximum 100w continuous power rating which makes them more or less future proof for future amp upgrades. The magnetic grilles are fantastic, I hate exposed mount holes in speaker cabinets. The built in plinth which angles the speakers upwards can be reversed or removed entirely to suit your listening position.
  
 The horn/waveguide looks like the response from the tweeter is going to kill you when used for near-field listening - it won't, the waveguide spreads the sound out isotropically and this drastically improves imaging. I have heard speakers with ribbon tweeters and I found vertical imaging to be good...horizontal imaging, not so good, in the speaker designs I have dealt with the ribbons are rather anisotropic in their dispersion of sound. Off axis performance with a ribbon tweeter is often disappointing.
  
 When paired with the Creative X7 [and the stock power supply] the Klipsch RP160M perform superbly, their high efficiency makes the most of the of the X7. I did switch out the stock op-amps with the OPA827 to refine and enhance the mids, which are a bit of a weak point on the klipsch [1500hz crossover] and also the changed op-amp helped tame the tweeters which could become overbearing in certain musical passages. Bass on a 6.5" driver is as you'd expect: excellent. Theses speakers do _everything well_, especially movies. The sound of shattering glass is scintillating,Dialogue is very clear, music vocals are also well projected, bass is tactile and detailed.  FYI all my impressions are from listening through direct mode, no DSP. There is a difference in sound between optical and USB - for some reason USB has more bass, however the mids seem to have more detail through optical.
  
 I'd buy them again If my house burned down.
  
 I'm waiting for repairs to be completed on my computer desk - it originally had a marble top , which sadly cracked badly when I moved house. I'm getting the top replaced with solid Australian jarrah wood, so photos of my PC set up will appear once my desk has been refitted. i'm also getting an upper shelf on my desk for books, blu-rays and of course the speakers.


----------



## Yethal

digitalis said:


> As I understand it, the Power supply of Class D amps has to be made to pretty exacting standards regarding ripple and voltage regulation. Isn't using a generic power supply with only a loose adherence to the specifications required by the amplifier taking chances on increased noise and distortion?
> 
> 
> I have that book too, and a few others he has made over the years. All of which are hilarious. Another internet comic artist XKCD published a "what if" book - if you're into empirical science, it is a hilarious book.




Frankly I have no idea, but there were some people in this thread who used a third party PSU and the X7 did not explode. I'd have to dig through this thread to find the posts but if 120$ is a ni go for a power brick this might be worth investigating.

I know XKCD, it's one of my favourites.


----------



## VeerK

Getting the X7 LE during those BF sales were a solid deal since they were $350 vs $300 for the regular, making the price of the better power supply more palatable.


----------



## raband

yethal said:


> there were some people in this thread who used a third party PSU and the X7 did not explode.


 
  
 Pretty sure this is the one I bought 18 months ago - still going strong with no issues.
  
 $AU30
  
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AC-100V-240V-Converter-Adapter-DC-24V-6A-144W-Power-Supply-Charger-DC-5-5mm-LED-/351328618945?hash=item51ccd149c1&_uhb=1


----------



## mbyrnes

raband said:


> Pretty sure this is the one I bought 18 months ago - still going strong with no issues.
> 
> $AU30
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AC-100V-240V-Converter-Adapter-DC-24V-6A-144W-Power-Supply-Charger-DC-5-5mm-LED-/351328618945?hash=item51ccd149c1&_uhb=1


 
  
 Damn for $22 how could you not try it? Does it take long to arrive from China?


----------



## raband

Can't remember, sorry - was quite a while ago.


----------



## mbyrnes

raband said:


> Can't remember, sorry - was quite a while ago.


 
  
 Well thanks for the link. I don't need it as I have the LE, but it is really good to have the link as a few have been inquiring about it recently. It would be really nice to have the first page updated with all relevant info to the X7. Wish I had a post there to do just that.


----------



## halcyon

*Upgrading the X7*
  
 Has anybody found a* plug-and-play 24V min 3A regulated linear *(non-switched) *Power supply *that could work well with X7?

 As for *OpAmps*, has anybody run* Burson 5i vs Sparkos SS3602 vs Sonic Imagey Labs 994Enh-Ticha*?
  
 I'm currently getting rid of my old (too big, cumbersome, dual-mono) headphone gear due to moving and have to use X7 for a while as my main rig, but it is lacking. I thought that a bit of an upgrade could bring it up a notch or two.
  
 Has anybody tried upgrading the power-supply (not just buying the SoundBlaster LE PSU, which is imho, very noisy)?

 For whatever reason, I can't seem to find linear PSUs (well done) that go too much past 15V at 3A.

 All the decent 24V/3A or more powerful PSUs I find are all either boards or switched-mode like this PeakTech 6225 (max 30V/5A):
 http://www.peaktech.de/productdetail/kategorie/neuheiten/produkt/peaktech-6225.html

 Sbooster talks about a 24V PSU unit (BOTW P&P ECO 24V) in their line up, but I can't seem to be able to find it anywhere: https://www.sbooster.com/botw-pp-eco/


----------



## raband

Dude, what are you running and what do you want that the power brick is going to matter other than specs?


----------



## VeerK

If you find the X7 lacking, others have reported that the Sparkos op amp swap has brought full range improvement and is fairly noticeable. I personally can't confirm this since I haven't reviewed the Sparkos, but I can't recall any negative reviews thus far. I also believe Yethal has reviewed the Burson and done a comparison vs the Sparkos but I could be mistaken. 

I would recommend doing the op amp swap before you look at power supplies, I run speakers so I'm happy with the upgraded power supply but I've never compared them to stock. I agree that the clean convenience of the X7 is its strong point, and the Sparkos should bump it up a notch. If you do the total swap, please report back and share your impressions


----------



## Clean6eR

halcyon said:


> *Upgrading the X7*
> 
> Has anybody found a* plug-and-play 24V min 3A regulated linear *(non-switched) *Power supply *that could work well with X7?
> 
> ...


 
 hi,
  
 i just plugged my sparko opamps in and they are a tight fit. the *Sonic Imagey Labs 994Enh-Ticha *would not fit in the case, the foot print of them is too wide and will knock into each other as well as the side of the case. i dont have the busons.
  
 the sparko's plastic legs are not removable so the duals mean the cover will not fit over it and the feet on the x7 means the top of the opamps just kiss the surface you put them on (dont put the x7 on a metal tray!) i am putting the schiit magni rubber feet on the bottom of my x7 to give the opamps enough clearance.
  
 people say the bursons are warmer sounding than the sparko's.
  
 from my first power up i can say there is a noticable difference to my muses02 and ad797. i need to listen more but i can detect more resolution (details are more noticeable)
  
 the 797 were good but better with the stock duals than the muses, i found the muses introduce a distortion like sound (almost impossible to notice but slightly present)
  
 these sparkos are clear and clean. i prefer them so far


----------



## VeerK

clean6er said:


> hi,
> 
> i just plugged my sparko opamps in and they are a tight fit. the *Sonic Imagey Labs 994Enh-Ticha *would not fit in the case, the foot print of them is too wide and will knock into each other as well as the side of the case. i dont have the busons.
> 
> ...




Do you think the Sparkos are worth the price they cost? And do you by chance have any other amps you can compare to?


----------



## TeeReQs

Here is both @Yethal's review of the Bursons and Sparkos. Keep in mind that he only swapped the singles. There is a comparison between the two at the bottom of the Burson review
  
 Sparkos:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/sparkos-labs-ss3601-discrete-op-amps/reviews/16354
  
 Burson:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/burson-audio-supreme-sound-opamp-v5i/reviews/16539


----------



## Clean6eR

veerk said:


> Do you think the Sparkos are worth the price they cost? And do you by chance have any other amps you can compare to?


 
 i would need more time to review them as I'm ill at the min and need to sit and listen to them for a long time.
  
 i have a hdvd800, at-ha5000, schiit uber and non uber, bravo v2, a black cube linear and a copy one which is in my dah1. (i have most gaming type amps, minus the sennhiser gsx1000 and steelseries 800 wireless ones, and dss mark1. i believe i have all the others)
  
 the hdvd800 and ha5000 are both Superior when fed from the hdvd800 (the ha5000 shows the x7 up as a inferior source when i a/b tested prior to the op amp upgrade.)
  
 i cant really and fairly comment until i get used to the sparko setup then a/b them all.
  
 i like computers and i feel that the sparko's are like putting a sli 1080gtx into an amd apu based machine, you feel like the sparkos are doing all they can with what they have, they don't feel like a weak link in the x7. which is reassuring feeling i suppose.
  
 are they worth the money:
  
 well when you get a new pair of headphones like the 668b or the cloud2 or aurvana live2, that sounds surprising, you smile and think "yea!" and they are all great value, you also feel like you got a steal.
 i feel that way with the sparko, it sounds different and better but the value is not as much of a steal, its like i got what i paid for, i don't regret it yet, but I'm not about to recommend to my non music loving friend to go out and buy it (like i would recommend the cloud's if found cheap)
  
 i agree with the other reviews of the amps so far and feel they explain and review them better than i could. (thank you to them!)


----------



## Find the Door

clean6er said:


> i would need more time to review them as I'm ill at the min and need to sit and listen to them for a long time.
> 
> i have a hdvd800, at-ha5000, schiit uber and non uber, bravo v2, a black cube linear and a copy one which is in my dah1. (i have most gaming type amps, minus the sennhiser gsx1000 and steelseries 800 wireless ones, and dss mark1. i believe i have all the others)
> 
> ...




I notice a huge difference when there's a lot of traffic with the 3601's installed. It's not as muddy and you can actually separate sounds easier. Does anyone know if the 3602's fit at all or with the cover on?


----------



## Yethal

find the door said:


> I notice a huge difference when there's a lot of traffic with the 3601's installed. It's not as muddy and you can actually separate sounds easier. Does anyone know if the 3602's fit at all or with the cover on?


 


 Not according to this photo.


----------



## VeerK

yethal said:


> Not according to this photo.


 
  
 That's disappointing, nothing we can do about it?


----------



## Yethal

veerk said:


> That's disappointing, nothing we can do about it?



If the pins were shorter it would probably fit. I'd have to ask Andrew Sparks about the possibility of making the puns shorter.


----------



## VeerK

yethal said:


> If the pins were shorter it would probably fit. I'd have to ask Andrew Sparks about the possibility of making the puns shorter.


 
 I thought I read that there was an extender that could be removed, but I must be incorrectly remembering an old post. I support your push to ask Andrew, I don't think dust would be an issue with the cover off, but in general I feel much more at ease with the cover on. In the event that I'd move the X7, I wouldn't have to worry about something from my desk accidentally getting into the op-amp compartment or even worse, hitting one of the sparkos op amps. The cover is more for peace of mind in my case.


----------



## mbyrnes

There is an extender that comes with the Sparkos. The pictures I used are just the op amps. The extender is not shown. It protects the actual pins during shipping. 

Here's a pic of just the extender:


----------



## Find the Door

I've spoken with him - the only way to get it to where it'll close is that you need to remove the receiver completely. This would require you to completely disassemble the x7 and re-solder the backside of the board directly to the bottom of the 3602's pins. Says that you can connect the bottom of the pins on the 3602 by way of wire really just the current seat that's in there has to be removed. Also you need to remember the correct orientation of course.

Really all in all not worth the hassle of just having the bottom open.


----------



## mbyrnes

Here is a picture of the X7 sitting down without anything raising it up. They are on the right. They don't touch the table, but it's close. Kind of difficult for any dust to get in their.


----------



## illram

Just got a pair of AKG 7XX's from Massdrop. Trying them out with the X7, coming from the HE-400i they sound different and I am not sure how to describe it. Muffled? I was surprised as I read several comments online that the 7xx's have a bigger soundstage than the 400i. The 400i's really sound like you are in a room with speakers when you are using SBX surround. 
  
 Messed with the EQ and SBX settings and got it to sound better, but anyone have settings with these cans (or equivalent like the annie 702's) they like that they can share?


----------



## gunwale

illram said:


> Just got a pair of AKG 7XX's from Massdrop. Trying them out with the X7, coming from the HE-400i they sound different and I am not sure how to describe it. Muffled? I was surprised as I read several comments online that the 7xx's have a bigger soundstage than the 400i. The 400i's really sound like you are in a room with speakers when you are using SBX surround.
> 
> Messed with the EQ and SBX settings and got it to sound better, but anyone have settings with these cans (or equivalent like the annie 702's) they like that they can share?


 
  
 The 400i is somehow very compatible with the SBX surround for like movies. 
  
 It pushes the the wide and flat (2D) 400i sound stage to the front and extends it further and even further with dolby digital / dts encoding via player. (sounds like a sound bar right in front of you) 
  
 I think other headphones that are more layered and less 2D will get push too far and it gets really soft and narrow.
  
 So the 7xx will probably have a more extended to the front sound stage like T (not really wider) than 400i without any EQ / settings.


----------



## kellte2

illram said:


> Just got a pair of AKG 7XX's from Massdrop. Trying them out with the X7, coming from the HE-400i they sound different and I am not sure how to describe it. Muffled? I was surprised as I read several comments online that the 7xx's have a bigger soundstage than the 400i. The 400i's really sound like you are in a room with speakers when you are using SBX surround.
> 
> Messed with the EQ and SBX settings and got it to sound better, but anyone have settings with these cans (or equivalent like the annie 702's) they like that they can share?



I used to own the 702 Annies and I was under the impression that the 400i was considered an upgrade, albeit a small one, over the AKGs.


----------



## Sam21

I have a K702 and a HE-400, And I think HE-400 is clearer and faster....it also has the bigger but not wider soundstage....(more depth)...


----------



## illram

Yeah I'd have to agree at this point. I tried the 7XX's tonight just flat, no EQ, no bass and no crystalizer with surround at 100, and I had very good resolution of footsteps, possibly better in some instances in that they were slightly louder for some reason, but at the expense of a fuller sound (and basically zero bass unless I turned the volume up to uncomfortable levels). I never really tried the 400i totally flat with bass and crystalizer turned off though, because I never had too. I feel like the 400i sort of gets the best of both worlds in that I can EQ the sound to my personal liking and get more bass and more "oomph" but still resolve footsteps well. If I knew audio lingo maybe I could articulate this better...  
  
 Still going to give these a longer whirl. Not disappointed in them, and I'm glad I have now satisfied my curiosity to try these. But also now even more impressed with the 400i's.


----------



## gunwale

illram said:


> Yeah I'd have to agree at this point. I tried the 7XX's tonight just flat, no EQ, no bass and no crystalizer with surround at 100, and I had very good resolution of footsteps, possibly better in some instances in that they were slightly louder for some reason, but at the expense of a fuller sound (and basically zero bass unless I turned the volume up to uncomfortable levels). I never really tried the 400i totally flat with bass and crystalizer turned off though, because I never had too. I feel like the 400i sort of gets the best of both worlds in that I can EQ the sound to my personal liking and get more bass and more "oomph" but still resolve footsteps well. If I knew audio lingo maybe I could articulate this better...
> 
> Still going to give these a longer whirl. Not disappointed in them, and I'm glad I have now satisfied my curiosity to try these. But also now even more impressed with the 400i's.


 
  
 If that's the case, you can try reducing the master EQ by -3db to -6db (without or with bass boost 30% crossover at 20-30hz) and increase the main volume.
  
 It should boost the bass a little more and reduce other frequencies.
  
 Can you draw a simple before and after diagram of the soundstage?
  
 For example :
  
 V = voice
 I = instrument
 H = head
  
*Before surround : 400i*
  
      VVV
 I      H      I
  I            I
  
*After maxing surround : 400i*
  
    I    V    I
     I        I
       I    I
         H
  
*After maxing surround : 400i + EQ (*up mid and highs)
     
 I   I   V   I   I
      I      I
         H
  
 I like my surround at 11% / 22% / 50% / 100% for my 400i


----------



## mbyrnes

Dumb question, but hopefully someone knows. Does the optical out screw with the signal? Do I have to worry about SBX being on or off? 

I'm going to hook the Mixamp into the X7, and trying to think of the best way. Any settings that I need to worry about? I want to double check myself so I don't screw it up.


----------



## ls13coco

mbyrnes said:


> Dumb question, but hopefully someone knows. Does the optical out screw with the signal? Do I have to worry about SBC being on or off?
> 
> I'm going to hook the Mixamp into the X7, and trying to think of the best way. Any settings that I need to worry about?




Why do you plan to use the mixamp with it may I ask?
Also, I haven't had issues with optical that I could tell. I'm using optical to the ps4 and it's been great to my ears at least!


----------



## raband

The "newer" firmware do SBX out over optical/lineout if option checked (it's under "SPEAKERS" settings).
  
 You only need to worry in the sense that you need to set it how you want it.


----------



## mbyrnes

Well I decided to bypass the X7 DAC. So the optical from the X7 goes into the Mixamp, but I'm feeding my MicroZOTL2 directly. I forgot I have 2 inputs on it, and a switch to change between them. The volume knob of the X7 controls the optical out. 

I decided to do this because, why not? I have a Mixamp doing nothing, and I wanted to compare the 2. I'll have impressions later on it. Once my Mimby gets here Monday, I plan on running the Mixamp through that. Being as a Mixamp is an easy way to get Surround Sound, people with a good DAC/amp may be curious if the X7 is better than a Mixamp addition. Some people hate SBX, and I'm just looking for an alternative. 

I have two Xbox Ones, and 2 setups. Currently only one has a headphone setup. I am thinking about a bedroom setup. Playing with options really.


----------



## raband

I'm probably wrong, or it's the wrong way from what you're trying to accomplish, but I'd be more tempted to have the mixamp feed the "better amps" through 3.5mm => RCA's
  
 (double amping, but worked well with my O2 Amp when I wanted to use harder to drive cans with the mixamps processing.)
  
 Isn't the Mimby just DAC? - You won't get any surround sound from that at all if you feed it into the mixamp?
  
 To use the Mixamp after the X7 you'd need to be passing a dolby or 5.1 signal through the X7 - in which case the X7 may as well not be in the chain at all?
  
 edit: passing "Headphone Surround" out via optical from the X7 isn't passing a 5.1 signal that the mixamp can use, but a 2ch stereo signal that has been altered by the X7's DAC to have the SBX already added.


----------



## mbyrnes

I'm going to wire it correctly once I get an optical splitter. I'll have each completely separate, both feeding the MicroZOTL2. That way I know each is operating correctly. 

I have a 3.5mm to RCA jack cable. The Mixamp is feeding the MicroZOTL2 directly. I'm thinking the X7 messes with the optical feed. Also I'll be able to level match them, as the Mixamp doesn't put out a 2.0v signal. 

It'll take a while to come to any conclusions. But it's a fun experiment for me. I still have to figure out a few things to make sure everything is correct.


----------



## raband

Were you:
 Optical in Console to the mixamp
 3.5mm out Mixamp to RCA in X7
 Optical out X7 to MicroZOTL2?
  
 "Direct Mode" should disable any SBX stuff on the X7??


----------



## TeeReQs

mbyrnes said:


> I'm going to wire it correctly once I get an optical splitter. I'll have each completely separate, both feeding the MicroZOTL2. That way I know each is operating correctly.
> 
> I have a 3.5mm to RCA jack cable. The Mixamp is feeding the MicroZOTL2 directly. I'm thinking the X7 messes with the optical feed. Also I'll be able to level match them, as the Mixamp doesn't put out a 2.0v signal.
> 
> It'll take a while to come to any conclusions. But it's a fun experiment for me. I still have to figure out a few things to make sure everything is correct.


 
 I remember reading about someone doing this over on the Xim4 forums when I was researching about the X7. If I can find the thread, I'll link it to you.
  
 Edit: See antithesis' post about using the mixamp with the X7. I know he has a better post somehwere, but this is all I could find at the moment..
  
 http://xim4.com/community/index.php?topic=50416.0


----------



## Yethal

X7 has three modes of operation for the Optical Out.

USB>S/PDIF converter. In this mode X7 takes stereo signal over USB and outputs it over optical
Optical Passthrough. In this mode X7 takes 5.1 or stereo signal over optical and outputs the same signal over Optical out
Surround to Optical output. In this mode X7 takes 5.1 or stereo signal over optical or USB and outputs SBX-processed stereo signal to optical out.
  
 So, if You want to compare Mixamp to the X7, enable Surround processing to line/optical output in the Speakers settings, set volume to 100% (RCA output on the back of the X7 is variable) and then connect the X7 to the amp.


----------



## Find the Door

I have K712 Pros currently. My X7 has 3601's installed and will soon have 3602's as well.

I have to EQ otherwise it sounds a bit flat. For music it sounds great. I don't like SBX though as it really hollows the sound quality and I feel in stereo the K712 Pros give better directional sound went sent a dolby signal.

I'm currently saving for H800-S'(the new revision) in hopes of a better soundstage.

Quesiton should I run the 712s at high gain? What about the HD800-S'?


----------



## raband

Run everything at high gain (unless you need it quieter).
  
 Low gain limits the "volume" rather than high gain "boosting" it (opposite of most applications of gain)


----------



## Find the Door

raband said:


> Run everything at high gain (unless you need it quieter).
> 
> Low gain limits the "volume" rather than high gain "boosting" it (opposite of most applications of gain)




Can't I damage my headphones?


----------



## raband

Only if you run the volume too high (as in too high to listen to - you'll damage your ears before your headphone)


----------



## alpiney

illram said:


> Just got a pair of AKG 7XX's from Massdrop. Trying them out with the X7, coming from the HE-400i they sound different and I am not sure how to describe it. Muffled? I was surprised as I read several comments online that the 7xx's have a bigger soundstage than the 400i. The 400i's really sound like you are in a room with speakers when you are using SBX surround.
> 
> Messed with the EQ and SBX settings and got it to sound better, but anyone have settings with these cans (or equivalent like the annie 702's) they like that they can share?


 
  
 I got the K7XX's last year and really dislike them for gaming because I found it difficult to tell where the sounds were coming from. The soundstage is a little bigger than some of my other headphones I've had (HD600 and the HE-400i) but what it gains in soundstage it loses in imaging. The sound gets a little muddy in the transition from the low end to the mid range. That's what I really dislike about the sound on them. 
  
 So, I don't use them for gaming or music but I do like them for movies. The HE-400i are better but I returned them due to disliking the build quality, the cord and I experienced some pain in the ear area. But the sound was good. I liked them just a little more than my HD600's. 
  
 As for others bringing up the power supply I strongly recommend upgrading. The improved sound quality is just flat out amazing - on speakers. The one I got was on amazon... www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019HW0UBU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ls13coco

alpiney said:


> I got the K7XX's last year and really dislike them for gaming because I found it difficult to tell where the sounds were coming from. The soundstage is a little bigger than some of my other headphones I've had (HD600 and the HE-400i) but what it gains in soundstage it loses in imaging. The sound gets a little muddy in the transition from the low end to the mid range. That's what I really dislike about the sound on them.
> 
> So, I don't use them for gaming or music but I do like them for movies. The HE-400i are better but I returned them due to disliking the build quality, the cord and I experienced some pain in the ear area. But the sound was good. I liked them just a little more than my HD600's.
> 
> As for others bringing up the power supply I strongly recommend upgrading. The improved sound quality is just flat out amazing - on speakers. The one I got was on amazon... www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019HW0UBU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 

 Hearing what you said, I'm glad I splurged for the 712 rather than the 7xx.
 I just got them yesterday morning, burned in with pink noise for probably 6 hours.
 Using them with 2x dual and 2x single Sparkos op-amps, with much experience with the HE400i and HD 598 and I can say that they seem great! Music, and gaming has been what I expected from the reviews. Used them in a competitive FPS called Day of Infamy last night and I'd clearly hear an enemy coming from the left rear and be ready before he comes around the corner.


----------



## VeerK

ls13coco said:


> Hearing what you said, I'm glad I splurged for the 712 rather than the 7xx.
> 
> I just got them yesterday morning, burned in with pink noise for probably 6 hours.
> 
> Using them with 2x dual and 2x single Sparkos op-amps, with much experience with the HE400i and HD 598 and I can say that they seem great! Music, and gaming has been what I expected from the reviews. Used them in a competitive FPS called Day of Infamy last night and I'd clearly hear an enemy coming from the left rear and be ready before he comes around the corner.




How much of an improvement did you hear with the sparkos


----------



## ls13coco

veerk said:


> How much of an improvement did you hear with the sparkos


 

 Enough of an improvement to be satisfied! (even though they aren't exactly cheap)

 I was looking into a new amp/dac for primarily music, mostly the Element.
 Reading some reviews of the X7, it seemed that it is actually (for it's price range) very high quality and I'm better off with only the X7 as my dac and SS amp.
 The Sparkos just confirmed that I do not need to spend any money on a new SS amp or dac.

 I'll put together a review, after I've had more time with the new op-amps.


----------



## Find the Door

veerk said:


> How much of an improvement did you hear with the sparkos




Significant improvement with the Sparkos. I will say though that my experience was completely different with the K712 Pros so much so that I had to send them back. I'm currently seeking an alternative. The imaging just wasn't good - especially when things got busy. I'd consistently lose tracking on an enemy when playing Rainbow Six if stuff got going. Everything sounded like I was listening through a pillow compared to my MMX 300s.


----------



## Find the Door

alpiney said:


> I got the K7XX's last year and really dislike them for gaming because I found it difficult to tell where the sounds were coming from. The soundstage is a little bigger than some of my other headphones I've had (HD600 and the HE-400i) but what it gains in soundstage it loses in imaging. The sound gets a little muddy in the transition from the low end to the mid range. That's what I really dislike about the sound on them.
> 
> So, I don't use them for gaming or music but I do like them for movies. The HE-400i are better but I returned them due to disliking the build quality, the cord and I experienced some pain in the ear area. But the sound was good. I liked them just a little more than my HD600's.
> 
> As for others bringing up the power supply I strongly recommend upgrading. The improved sound quality is just flat out amazing - on speakers. The one I got was on amazon... www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019HW0UBU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1




What'd you end up using for gaming cause your assessment is the same as mine? Also I have the Limited Edition x7 - do I still need to upgrade the power supply?

Thanks


----------



## Yethal

find the door said:


> What'd you end up using for gaming cause your assessment is the same as mine? Also I have the Limited Edition x7 - do I still need to upgrade the power supply?
> 
> Thanks


 

 You don't, the Limited Edition comes with the upgraded power supply. Also, the power supply makes zero difference when using headphones.


----------



## c-attack

veerk said:


> How much of an improvement did you hear with the sparkos


 
 There is no reason you have to change both sets out at the same time.  I would start with the 3601's and see how it goes.  They are the cheaper option, don't require any compromise on the chassis, and the type of improvement you get on that side is universal.  The increase in dynamic range will be evident regardless of the application or music type.  The 3602's do make a difference, but they are more situational.  You'd be hard pressed to tell in gaming and while possibly revealing more depth in some music, it might be lost in other selections.


----------



## alpiney

find the door said:


> What'd you end up using for gaming cause your assessment is the same as mine? Also I have the Limited Edition x7 - do I still need to upgrade the power supply?
> 
> Thanks


 
 Yethel is correct the LE already has the upgraded power supply and makes no difference in sound with headphones but makes a noticeable difference with speakers. (I would recommend the LE over the regular version for this reason - it would of saved me a headache)
  
 I just use my HD600's for now. I was using the HD700 for the last month and LOVED them for gaming. The soundstage was incredible. However, for a variety of reasons I decided some of the negatives of the headphones outweighed the positives and I returned them to Amazon. I'm just going to do what I've wanted to do for a long time, bite the bullet and buy the HD800's.


----------



## MichaelJames99

Looking for help here!!! Need to replace 3 year old Creative Sound Recon3D .. 100% surround movie watching use..
  
 My Recon3D which I have been using for watching movies just tanked and I need to replace it.  It was ok, but not great.  I typically am feed it streaming movies from DirectTV or my Samsung BD-F7500 4K Upscaling Blu-ray Disc Player (2014 Model).  Ive been using a 15 year old tube amp (Musical Fidelity XCAN v2).  AKG K712 headphones.   TV is Panasonic 65" VT60.  I dont have to keep the XCAN. Marantz AV7702 preamp processor (but the headphone surround mode sucks in my opinion)
  
 So Im looking for options.  I was hoping to be around $500.  But if I heard of something really outstanding for surround processing, I could go as high as $1600.
  
 1. Smyth Realiser has the A16 coming out possibly this year for $1600
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/807459/smyth-research-realiser-a16
 http://www.smyth-research.com/
  
 2. The Sound Blaster X7 sounds good here too and have heard some people going with the full upgrade options ( Sparkos SS3601 and SS3602 OP amp upgrade )
  
 Are there other options I should be looking at?
 Does any know where I could buy a fully upgraded X7 (Im not very handy and would prefer someone who has already installed the full op amp upgrades.)
 Can any hypothesize how these would compare?  I am 100% movie watching
  
 Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Yethal

michaeljames99 said:


> Looking for help here!!! Need to replace 3 year old Creative Sound Recon3D .. 100% surround movie watching use..
> 
> My Recon3D which I have been using for watching movies just tanked and I need to replace it.  It was ok, but not great.  I typically am feed it streaming movies from DirectTV or my Samsung BD-F7500 4K Upscaling Blu-ray Disc Player (2014 Model).  Ive been using a 15 year old tube amp (Musical Fidelity XCAN v2).  AKG K712 headphones.   TV is Panasonic 65" VT60.  I dont have to keep the XCAN. Marantz AV7702 preamp processor (but the headphone surround mode sucks in my opinion)
> 
> ...


 

 You can buy a used Marantz A/V receiver with Dolby Headphone support. Will probably yield better results than the X7 since You plan to use it for movie watching only.
 I doubt You could buy the X7 with Sparkos opamps preinstalled but installing them is a piece of cake so don't worry.
 If your budget can go as far as 1600$ why don't You buy the A16 instead of looking at cheaper (and most probably inferior) alternatives?


----------



## MichaelJames99

Is the X7 for surround processing better than the Recon3D?  If not, I may just save some money and go Realizer A16.
  
 As far as getting another preamp, Im of the opion sepeartes typically do a better job.
  
 Are there any DTS-X options?


----------



## Yethal

michaeljames99 said:


> Is the X7 for surround processing better than the Recon3D?  If not, I may just save some money and go Realizer A16.
> 
> As far as getting another preamp, Im of the opion sepeartes typically do a better job.
> 
> Are there any DTS-X options?


 

 The surround algorithm is the same but DAC and amp are better so overall it is a better (albeit more expensive) device.
 Tritton Katana uses DTS-X but it's paired to its own headset. Some manual modding would be required to make it work with other headphones.


----------



## Digitalis

I'm having a hard time finding a pair of headphones that match the speakers I currently have. I might consider getting multi-driver IEMs - those would probably have a better chance of matching the Klipsch RP-160M.
  
 Addendum, I now have a pair of Burson V5i op-amps on the way, I was tempted by the ss3602 - but they don't come in the handy packaging. I'll build a plinth with brass isolating spikes for my X7, so I don't have to worry about the open op-amp access panel I have some spare Jarrah wood.
  
 Also for surround sound capability, I have been looking into getting an Emotiva A-500. With the Op amp flexibility of the X7 coupled with the A-500 this could be a fun combination.


----------



## mbyrnes

alpiney said:


> Yethel is correct the LE already has the upgraded power supply and makes no difference in sound with headphones but makes a noticeable difference with speakers. (I would recommend the LE over the regular version for this reason - it would of saved me a headache)
> 
> I just use my HD600's for now. I was using the HD700 for the last month and LOVED them for gaming. The soundstage was incredible. However, for a variety of reasons I decided some of the negatives of the headphones outweighed the positives and I returned them to Amazon. I'm just going to do what I've wanted to do for a long time, bite the bullet and buy the HD800's.




After listening to the Hifiman Edition X V2 today, that's what I want. Got some time with the HD800s, Elear, LCD2, and a few others. They would pair nicely with the Fostex. I could sell all the rest and be happy with just those 2.

Side note. Fried a SS3602 today. Pissed doesn't even begin to tell the story. Brought my gear to a meet and it popped halfway out, didn't realize until it was too late.


----------



## ElectronicTonic

I finally ordered an X7, wish I would done it a couple months ago, when they were cheaper. It will be replacing my trusty old Astro wireless 5.8 mixamp. I also ordered the BT-W2, to use chat with my PS4. Excited to play with some new gear. Now I just need to upgrade my old Sennheiser PC360 headset.....might just wait for it to stop working, before I buy anything else.


----------



## Yethal

mbyrnes said:


> Side note. Fried a SS3602 today. Pissed doesn't even begin to tell the story. Brought my gear to a meet and it popped halfway out, didn't realize until it was too late.


 
 [*]
 I'm sorry to hear that. Will you be replacing it with another SS3602?


----------



## Find the Door

HD800S (black) or T1 Gen 2...

Last purchase before I'm married - which for gaming and 80s music?


----------



## lenroot77

find the door said:


> HD800S (black) or T1 Gen 2...
> 
> Last purchase before I'm married - which for gaming and 80s music?




Last purchase ever?!?!


----------



## Yethal

find the door said:


> HD800S (black) or T1 Gen 2...
> 
> Last purchase before I'm married - which for gaming and 80s music?


 

 Both, just don't tell the wife how much they cost.


----------



## mbyrnes

yethal said:


> [*]
> I'm sorry to hear that. Will you be replacing it with another SS3602?




I have to contact him and order another. I'll throw in the one good dual I have to see if that is all that was damaged.


----------



## alpiney

mbyrnes said:


> After listening to the Hifiman Edition X V2 today, that's what I want. Got some time with the HD800s, Elear, LCD2, and a few others. They would pair nicely with the Fostex. I could sell all the rest and be happy with just those 2.
> 
> Side note. Fried a SS3602 today. Pissed doesn't even begin to tell the story. Brought my gear to a meet and it popped halfway out, didn't realize until it was too late.


 
  
  
 That sucks about the SS3602. What do you like about the X v2 over the others? I'm planning on getting the HD800's in a month or so, but sadly I have nowhere around that I know of to demo headphones. So I pretty much have to buy and return them (amazon) if I don't like them.


----------



## mbyrnes

alpiney said:


> That sucks about the SS3602. What do you like about the X v2 over the others? I'm planning on getting the HD800's in a month or so, but sadly I have nowhere around that I know of to demo headphones. So I pretty much have to buy and return them (amazon) if I don't like them.




I'm just not a fan of the Sennheiser sound for music. I loved my PC360s for gaming, and I'll soon own the PC37X, but for gaming only. It's not that any of them are bad headphones, just not my style. Not a fan of Audeze either. 

I know what I want from a sound signature stand point. Getting to listen to so many headphones at once is great. The HEX V2 clearly stood out for me, but I could have loved a few headphones if only experiencing them. Elear, was another I think I could have adjusted to and loved. 

Buying from a place with a good return policy is important. You never know until you'll hear something. I would truly spend serious time with them before you can't return them. If it doesn't blow you away, send them back. 

One thing I learned at the meet is how different everyone's personal preferences are. When you read someone's opinion, it really doesn't matter to you. You're different and listening in person is the only way to get the opinion that matters most. No design is perfect. I hope you love them. Read about others in your price range and make an educated guess which you will love.


----------



## Find the Door

So I'm getting the HD800S (Black revision) soon. Currently have the X7 with Sparkos singles and doubles installed. Is there anything else I'll need? I've heard throwing another amp into the mix helps. How would I go about doing that?

Is there a way of just using the X7 as a DAC and bypassing its amp for a better option? Would that then render my opamp upgrade useless?

Does the HD800 run fine on low gain or does it need high gain to run despite the X7 saying that low gain is for up to 300 ohm headphones?

Thanks


----------



## Fegefeuer

Take a look at the impedance curve. It goes high up until or around 800 Ohms.
  
 You can use an external amp with the X7 and still enjoy all its features. However a good amp for the HD800S starts with the Valhalla 2 and goes up from there.


----------



## Yethal

find the door said:


> So I'm getting the HD800S (Black revision) soon. Currently have the X7 with Sparkos singles and doubles installed. Is there anything else I'll need? I've heard throwing another amp into the mix helps. How would I go about doing that?
> 
> Is there a way of just using the X7 as a DAC and bypassing its amp for a better option? Would that then render my opamp upgrade useless?
> 
> ...


 

 Just run X7 on High Gain all the time, it won't damage your headphones (at reasonable volume) and just sounds better.
  
 You can bypass the amp section by pluggin an amp to the RCA out on the back of the X7. Keep in mind though that the RCA out are actually preamp-outs and not line-outs so the volume on the X7 would need to be set to 100% all the time.
 No it would not render the opamps useless, X7 uses them for RCA out too.


----------



## ls13coco

yethal said:


> Just run X7 on High Gain all the time, it won't damage your headphones (at reasonable volume) and just sounds better.
> 
> You can bypass the amp section by pluggin an amp to the RCA out on the back of the X7. Keep in mind though that the RCA out are actually preamp-outs and not line-outs so the volume on the X7 would need to be set to 100% all the time.
> No it would not render the opamps useless, X7 uses them for RCA out too.




Good to know, as my LD kit will be here soon. 
I started using the X7 in high gain exclusively as certain games required 100 volume with low gain (RE7 for example) but yesterday I had a scare as somehow the volume decided to go to 100, which lasted for about 5 seconds. Poor k712s.


----------



## Find the Door

yethal said:


> Just run X7 on High Gain all the time, it won't damage your headphones (at reasonable volume) and just sounds better.
> 
> You can bypass the amp section by pluggin an amp to the RCA out on the back of the X7. Keep in mind though that the RCA out are actually preamp-outs and not line-outs so the volume on the X7 would need to be set to 100% all the time.
> No it would not render the opamps useless, X7 uses them for RCA out too.




Would this setup at all interfere with dolby digital decoding? So the attached amp would simply act as a volume module where as I could still tweak everything else on the X7? Would I enable high power amplification on the X7?


----------



## Yethal

find the door said:


> Would this setup at all interfere with dolby digital decoding? So the attached amp would simply act as a volume module where as I could still tweak everything else on the X7? Would I enable high power amplification on the X7?


 

 It won't, but You do need to enable Headphone Surround to Line Out option for this to work. High Power Amplification only affects speaker taps and only if the high power adapter is connected.


----------



## Find the Door

yethal said:


> It won't, but You do need to enable Headphone Surround to Line Out option for this to work. High Power Amplification only affects speaker taps and only if the high power adapter is connected.




Gotcha how would something like this do as a replacement for the x7? Could I still use the X7 for voice chat only lol?

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/grace-design-x-massdrop-m9xx-dac-amp


----------



## Yethal

find the door said:


> Gotcha how would something like this do as a replacement for the x7? Could I still use the X7 for voice chat only lol?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/grace-design-x-massdrop-m9xx-dac-amp


 

 No idea what you mean by that.


----------



## mbyrnes

Sparkos replacement SS3602 arrived today! Back in business and really pumped to get gaming again. I plan on reviewing a lot of my newer gear. 

Definitely selling my Sennheiser/Massdrop HD6XX. I am not a fan of Sennheiser at all for music. The only headphone from them I want to hear is the HD800 S. I highly doubt I'll like it from my impressions of the regular HD800. I wish I knew when the replacement cable is coming for the HD6XX, so I can include it. Maybe just agree to mail it to the buyer if they pay for shipping. 

I'm still looking forward to getting my PC37X, but it's strictly for gaming in a secondary setup.


----------



## VeerK

mbyrnes said:


> Sparkos replacement SS3602 arrived today! Back in business and really pumped to get gaming again. I plan on reviewing a lot of my newer gear.
> 
> Definitely selling my Sennheiser/Massdrop HD6XX. I am not a fan of Sennheiser at all for music. The only headphone from them I want to hear is the HD800 S. I highly doubt I'll like it from my impressions of the regular HD800. I wish I knew when the replacement cable is coming for the HD6XX, so I can include it. Maybe just agree to mail it to the buyer if they pay for shipping.
> 
> I'm still looking forward to getting my PC37X, but it's strictly for gaming in a secondary setup.




How's the mimby


----------



## Sonic Defender

yethal said:


> Direct Mode bypasses the mixer, only USB is active in Direct Mode. Use Direct Mode S/PDIF to hear the xbox audio.


 
 Do you know if the mixer is bypassed with Bluetooth? I'm considering the X7 as a transportable amp for my Z1R so I'm primarily interested in the audio quality and the Bluetooth. I already use apt x Bluetooth and like it, but ideally the X7 Mixer can be bypassed with Bluetooth. Thanks.


----------



## Yethal

sonic defender said:


> Do you know if the mixer is bypassed with Bluetooth? I'm considering the X7 as a transportable amp for my Z1R so I'm primarily interested in the audio quality and the Bluetooth. I already use apt x Bluetooth and like it, but ideally the X7 Mixer can be bypassed with Bluetooth. Thanks.


 

 Direct Mode can only be used with USB or S/PDIF inputs. It cannot be used with Bluetooth.


----------



## Sonic Defender

yethal said:


> Direct Mode can only be used with USB or S/PDIF inputs. It cannot be used with Bluetooth.


 
 Bummer, nail in the X7 coffin for me. If I needed more of what it brings to the table I would feel differently, but in general I don't like forced processing. I owned the E5 and I did very much enjoy it, but it had a little edge to the sound that seemed to be the processing DSP engine at work. It wasn't bad, in fact the E5 was rather nice overall, but on principle alone I just can't stand when a processing decision is made for me, even if the impact is minimal. Cheers and thank you.


----------



## Yethal

sonic defender said:


> Bummer, nail in the X7 coffin for me. If I needed more of what it brings to the table I would feel differently, but in general I don't like forced processing. I owned the E5 and I did very much enjoy it, but it had a little edge to the sound that seemed to be the processing DSP engine at work. It wasn't bad, in fact the E5 was rather nice overall, but on principle alone I just can't stand when a processing decision is made for me, even if the impact is minimal. Cheers and thank you.


 

 You can always use USB. Creative has a dedicated system-wide driver for Android.


----------



## Sonic Defender

yethal said:


> You can always use USB. Creative has a dedicated system-wide driver for Android.


 
 I prefer Bluetooth as I hate cables so the less of them the better. I do have a USB OTG for my phone (the source I would use with the X7). The X7 would have been for the few times I wanted to listen to the Z1R outside of my small music room. The FiiO Q5 will suffice, as would the Mojo with the Bluetooth option, or even the E5 again for that matter. I have always been attracted to the X7 and my positive experience with the E5 made me consider it seriously. Thanks again for the thoughts, much appreciated.


----------



## kellte2

Folks using headphone surround via line out: what position do you leave the impedance switch on the back?

Also, when I run the speaker test pattern, I get static. Is that normal?


----------



## Digitalis

sonic defender said:


> Bummer, nail in the X7 coffin for me. If I needed more of what it brings to the table I would feel differently, but in general I don't like forced processing. I owned the E5 and I did very much enjoy it, but it had a little edge to the sound that seemed to be the processing DSP engine at work. It wasn't bad, in fact the E5 was rather nice overall, but on principle alone I just can't stand when a processing decision is made for me, even if the impact is minimal. Cheers and thank you.


 
 You don't have to use SBX processing, you can turn it off all processing on the X7 through the control panel[or smartphone app]. Besides, bluetooth audio isn't at a high enough quality where direct mode would make any difference in fidelity, the Optical and USB inputs certainly warrant it.
  
 The maximum bandwidth bluetooth can handle is completely dwarfed by USB and TOSLINK.


----------



## Sonic Defender

digitalis said:


> The maximum bandwidth bluetooth can handle is completely dwarfed by USB and TOSLINK.


 
 Apt X can exceed a 320 sample rate and I, and I'll bet everybody else in blind listening tests can't tell a 320mp3 file from the lossless master so Bluetooth is plenty good enough. I hosted a head-fi meet three years ago now. I had a well controlled experiment with 7 subjects doing 5 trials each, trying to pick out the 320mp3 file from the lossless master it was made from. Five young university aged men and one young woman plus a middle aged man were the subjects.
  
 Three of the participants assured me before the testing they had conducted their own sighted comparisons and they guaranteed they could tell the difference. Not one of the subjects did better than 50%, so in other words pure guessing. If I had 20 subjects the results would have been the same. My point is you don't actually need that much bandwidth for high quality audio. By the way, my results are far from unique. Go to the sound science forum and ask people who have performed proper blind listening tests and you will not find anybody who could tell reliably the difference over multiple trials.
  
 I'm not trying to get any debate going about this, just demonstrating that I have conducted well controlled testing to back up my claims and it is because of this that I actually feel Bluetooth is capable of really good quality audio. Sorry if I'm coming across as pompous or argumentative, I hope I'm not as I don't mean to for sure.


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> Folks using headphone surround via line out: what position do you leave the impedance switch on the back?
> 
> Also, when I run the speaker test pattern, I get static. Is that normal?


 

 Doesn't matter, the impedance switch only affects speaker taps.
 Yes it's normal if You didn't hear anything then it would be a problem.
  


sonic defender said:


> Apt X can exceed a 320 sample rate and I, and I'll bet everybody else in blind listening tests can't tell a 320mp3 file from the lossless master so Bluetooth is plenty good enough. I hosted a head-fi meet three years ago now. I had a well controlled experiment with 7 subjects doing 5 trials each, trying to pick out the 320mp3 file from the lossless master it was made from. Five young university aged men and one young woman plus a middle aged man were the subjects.
> 
> Three of the participants assured me before the testing they had conducted their own sighted comparisons and they guaranteed they could tell the difference. Not one of the subjects did better than 50%, so in other words pure guessing. If I had 20 subjects the results would have been the same. My point is you don't actually need that much bandwidth for high quality audio. By the way, my results are far from unique. Go to the sound science forum and ask people who have performed proper blind listening tests and you will not find anybody who could tell reliably the difference over multiple trials.
> 
> I'm not trying to get any debate going about this, just demonstrating that I have conducted well controlled testing to back up my claims and it is because of this that I actually feel Bluetooth is capable of really good quality audio. Sorry if I'm coming across as pompous or argumentative, I hope I'm not as I don't mean to for sure.


 

 Lemme get this straight. You don't mind the Bluetooth compression but You do mind the DSP? The difference between DIrect Mode and DSP Mode (over USB) is much smaller than the difference between USB Host and Bluetooth.


----------



## kellte2

yethal said:


> Doesn't matter, the impedance switch only affects speaker taps.




With it the x7 configured to use RCA out, the switch operates almost like a gain setting. Volume is louder with 8 ohms selected. 

The reason that I ask is because, as only a source, the X7 volume output is relatively low. I have it set to full volume for the speakers line out, but my recently acquired Liquid Carbon needs almost the 3/4 volume on 1x gain. The headphones in question are sensitive so they are not the likely culprit.


----------



## Sonic Defender

yethal said:


> Doesn't matter, the impedance switch only affects speaker taps.
> Yes it's normal if You didn't hear anything then it would be a problem.
> 
> 
> Lemme get this straight. You don't mind the Bluetooth compression but You do mind the DSP? The difference between DIrect Mode and DSP Mode (over USB) is much smaller than the difference between USB Host and Bluetooth.


 
 I don't hear the compression, and evidence would suggest that nobody can whereas with the E5 that I had I could hear the DSP effects. I found the DSP with the E5 made the sound a little toward edgy, not very bad, but enough that the sound could get somewhat fatiguing. Again, the E5 was very nice, and I'm not trying to imply the sound was bad, not at all, but I do prefer to not have any DSP forced on me. With Bluetooth, if you assume there is a sound quality trade-off which we will for arguments sake, at least it provides a MAJOR benefit, no cables. With the DSP engine in play, for regular music listening, well, it won't be universal that people like the effect, plus if I want to shape the sound I have the ability to EQ so the implied benefit of DSP isn't really compelling. Now maybe for games and movies it is a different story, that I don't know, but those aren't my uses.


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> With it the x7 configured to use RCA out, the switch operates almost like a gain setting. Volume is louder with 8 ohms selected.
> 
> The reason that I ask is because, as only a source, the X7 volume output is relatively low. I have it set to full volume for the speakers line out, but my recently acquired Liquid Carbon needs almost the 3/4 volume on 1x gain. The headphones in question are sensitive so they are not the likely culprit.


 

 That is a bit unsettling. The impedance switch was supposed to affect only speaker taps. I'll experiment with this today, maybe the impedance switch affects the headphone output too.
  
 As for the output, a regular line-out signal is 2V RMS. X7 achieves that voltage when the volume control is set to 100% so just set it to 100% and adjust volume using the Liquid Carbon.


----------



## Yethal

Just ordered a pair of SS3602. Time to push the X7 to its limits.


----------



## mbyrnes

yethal said:


> Just ordered a pair of SS3602. Time to push the X7 to its limits.




Yes! Cannot wait to hear your impressions. I think you'll be very happy with them. Andrew is the man. So great to buy from.


----------



## Yethal

mbyrnes said:


> Yes! Cannot wait to hear your impressions. I think you'll be very happy with them. Andrew is the man. So great to buy from.


 

 You're gonna wait a while, shipping from US to Poland usually takes about two weeks.


----------



## mbyrnes

yethal said:


> You're gonna wait a while, shipping from US to Poland usually takes about two weeks.




Oh I figure just listening and comparing can take a few weeks itself. I'm sure you'll have initial impressions, but a review takes a while. I really need to do a thorough comparison of the Schiit Modi Multibit vs the X7. Just haven't had the time recently to do it correctly. Also want to get reviews up for most of the headphones I have currently. How each is for gaming can be really helpful, as music reviews are everywhere, but not surround sound gaming. 

It's funny. I'm hoping to get to Europe this year and Poland is high on my list.


----------



## Yethal

mbyrnes said:


> Oh I figure just listening and comparing can take a few weeks itself. I'm sure you'll have initial impressions, but a review takes a while. I really need to do a thorough comparison of the Schiit Modi Multibit vs the X7. Just haven't had the time recently to do it correctly. Also want to get reviews up for most of the headphones I have currently. How each is for gaming can be really helpful, as music reviews are everywhere, but not surround sound gaming.
> 
> It's funny. I'm hoping to get to Europe this year and Poland is high on my list.


 

 Schiit Multibit DACs are something I wish to hear one day. Really curious about the whole R2R vs Delta-Sigma difference.
  
 Please, come over to Poland. If You enjoy vodka, pierogies and uncomprehensible levels of absurdity You'll feel right at home.


----------



## rockytopwiz

mbyrnes said:


> Oh I figure just listening and comparing can take a few weeks itself. I'm sure you'll have initial impressions, but a review takes a while. I really need to do a thorough comparison of the Schiit Modi Multibit vs the X7. Just haven't had the time recently to do it correctly. Also want to get reviews up for most of the headphones I have currently. How each is for gaming can be really helpful, as music reviews are everywhere, but not surround sound gaming.
> 
> It's funny. I'm hoping to get to Europe this year and Poland is high on my list.




Could you give us a little sneak peek? Which did you like better x7 or the schiit?


----------



## Evshrug

Betcha he likes the Mimby better, though the X7 has lower distortion. If I was getting a schitt DAC, to improve on the X7, I'd be looking to buy something higher than their entry-level Modi Multibit.


----------



## lenroot77

evshrug said:


> Betcha he likes the Mimby better, though the X7 has lower distortion. If I was getting a schitt DAC, to improve on the X7, I'd be looking to buy something higher than their entry-level Modi Multibit.




It's been discussed heavily that the mimby hits way above its price. Some argue it's better than a Bimby which costs 400 dollars more. I had the Bimby quite some time again so I can't give any strong comparisons between the mimby/Bimby. Moving up from there would put one over a grand for the gumby. Which from What I understand does not provide much over the Bimby when used single ended. For strictly gaming the X7 does just fine. Personally it's very difficult to discern a difference between the mimby/X7 Dac. 

Musically I'd take the mimby all day over the X7.
Listening to some Steely Dan Aja or Fleetwood Mac Rumors the Mimby is sublime. Although not quite as syrupy as a AGD Dac 19 its preformance is right there with the 800+ dollar Dac.


----------



## Evshrug

lenroot77 said:


> It's been discussed heavily that the mimby hits way above its price. Some argue it's better than a Bimby which costs 400 dollars more. I had the Bimby quite some time again so I can't give any strong comparisons between the mimby/Bimby. Moving up from there would put one over a grand for the gumby. Which from What I understand does not provide much over the Bimby when used single ended. For strictly gaming the X7 does just fine. Personally it's very difficult to discern a difference between the mimby/X7 Dac.
> 
> Musically I'd take the mimby all day over the X7.
> Listening to some Steely Dan Aja or Fleetwood Mac Rumors the Mimby is sublime. Although not quite as syrupy as a AGD Dac 19 its preformance is right there with the 800+ dollar Dac.




To be fair to the Mimby, I haven't heard it. Between the Modi and Bifrost Uber (before the R2R generation), the X7 was pretty close to the Bifrost and less steely than the Modi, and the Bifrost Multibit I heard at a meet had avoided digititus and had a nice sense of timbre, but I was disappointed in the sense of depth and micro textures/details. I'm surprised to hear Schiit would cannibalize their own more expensive Bimby, I would think they'd feel free to make any tonal changes desired but save some technical prowess for the higher priced model... oh well. I should hear the Mimby some day.


----------



## lenroot77

evshrug said:


> To be fair to the Mimby, I haven't heard it. Between the Modi and Bifrost Uber (before the R2R generation), the X7 was pretty close to the Bifrost and less steely than the Modi, and the Bifrost Multibit I heard at a meet had avoided digititus and had a nice sense of timbre, but I was disappointed in the sense of depth and micro textures/details. I'm surprised to hear Schiit would cannibalize their own more expensive Bimby, I would think they'd feel free to make any tonal changes desired but save some technical prowess for the higher priced model... oh well. I should hear the Mimby some day.




Its quite remarkable what they've done with the Dac market with the release of the Mimby. I was not a fan of the non MB modi releases and agree the X7 was right there with the regular Bifrost. 

The Bimby is in an odd place right now and many seem to be waitIng to see what type of update it'll receive.


----------



## Evshrug

I mean, I'm quite happy with my Mojo for higher-end DAC duties, so maybe I should just put my Bifrost Uber (pre-R2R) up for sale. It might be able to take the next Schiit upgrade though! I've thought about the $250 Multibit upgrade a few times.

X7 + optical out to Mojo + Liquid Carbon + HD800... I feel like I'm squeezing a lot of fun out of gaming audio! Though, with the OpAmp upgrade, I'm often happy as clams just X7+HD800 for the sake of simplicity. The Burson/Supreme Sound v5i really made a good bit of difference, though if I turn the X7 off I have a minute of background hiss as it warms up. I mentioned it in my review, and thought the issue was gone because I'd left my X7 on for awhile, but it comes back after I turn off the X7. Oh well, I mention it but don't really see it as a problem.


----------



## Yethal

If You do happen to buy the Bifrost Multibit upgrade, please remember to post Your impressions.


----------



## kellte2

evshrug said:


> I mean, I'm quite happy with my Mojo for higher-end DAC duties, so maybe I should just put my Bifrost Uber (pre-R2R) up for sale. It might be able to take the next Schiit upgrade though! I've thought about the $250 Multibit upgrade a few times.
> 
> X7 + optical out to Mojo + Liquid Carbon + HD800... I feel like I'm squeezing a lot of fun out of gaming audio! Though, with the OpAmp upgrade, I'm often happy as clams just X7+HD800 for the sake of simplicity. The Burson/Supreme Sound v5i really made a good bit of difference, though if I turn the X7 off I have a minute of background hiss as it warms up. I mentioned it in my review, and thought the issue was gone because I'd left my X7 on for awhile, but it comes back after I turn off the X7. Oh well, I mention it but don't really see it as a problem.


Did you end up upgrading your doubles with the Bursons?

After moving up to the LC for amp duties, I've been curious how much impact the op-amps have on the sound when the X7 is solely functioning as a DAC. (That is to say, line out via RCA to the LC). 

I've upgraded my single op amps to the Sparkos, but the cost and cover issue always put me in a place where I never considered the doubles.


----------



## ls13coco

kellte2 said:


> Did you end up upgrading your doubles with the Bursons?
> 
> After moving up to the LC for amp duties, I've been curious how much impact the op-amps have on the sound when the X7 is solely functioning as a DAC. (That is to say, line out via RCA to the LC).
> 
> I've upgraded my single op amps to the Sparkos, but the cost and cover issue always put me in a place where I never considered the doubles.


 

 I made some little feet for the 4 corners of the X7 to lift it a little, and put some organza over the opening.
 I did the swap with all 4 at once, so I can't comment on the difference of going singles to both - but going to singles and duals was worth it to me. No plans for a new amp/dac (LD1+ en route) unless I need the Realiser A16 or another companies variant down the road..


----------



## kellte2

ls13coco said:


> I made some little feet for the 4 corners of the X7 to lift it a little, and put some organza over the opening.
> 
> I did the swap with all 4 at once, so I can't comment on the difference of going singles to both - but going to singles and duals was worth it to me. No plans for a new amp/dac (LD1+ en route) unless I need the Realiser A16 or another companies variant down the road..




No questuon, they're a worthwhile upgrade when using the X7 as an amp. I know they also engage when using line out, so I'm more curious about the difference in SQ there.


----------



## mbyrnes

yethal said:


> Schiit Multibit DACs are something I wish to hear one day. Really curious about the whole R2R vs Delta-Sigma difference.
> 
> Please, come over to Poland. If You enjoy vodka, pierogies and uncomprehensible levels of absurdity You'll feel right at home.




My favorite bar by my house has a TON of Pierogies! Vodka I love but get a little crazy on, so yes! If I do I'll let you know. Always possible to meet up!


----------



## mbyrnes

rockytopwiz said:


> Could you give us a little sneak peek? Which did you like better x7 or the schiit?




Honestly switching between the two, I don't notice much difference in a non critical listening environment. Not saying there isn't something there, but the X7 (with Sparkos full upgrade) and Mimby on normal listening, they sound very similar. 

Now that doesn't mean there isn't a difference, but going from the Mixamp to the X7, that was immediately noticeable. 

Truly trying to get used to the Hifiman Edition X V2 right now. I'll have something soon I hope. I've been dealing with a breakup with my X girlfriend, who lives in my apartment. So I've been out of the house a lot recently. It's coming, promise!


----------



## Find the Door

Just got my HD800-S and have paired them with a Fully "Sparkosed" x7 Limited Edition.  Not really impressed with the results to be honest - the HD800-S isn't a fun headphone and I think that in purchasing it that I've discovered that I have a preference for fun headphones. I'm wondering if I'm just underdriving them?  What's an amp I can use in conjunction with the x7 that will expand the soundstage a bit more?


----------



## Yethal

find the door said:


> Just got my HD800-S and have paired them with a Fully "Sparkosed" x7 Limited Edition.  Not really impressed with the results to be honest - the HD800-S isn't a fun headphone and I think that in purchasing it that I've discovered that I have a preference for fun headphones. I'm wondering if I'm just underdriving them?  What's an amp I can use in conjunction with the x7 that will expand the soundstage a bit more?


 

 Yes, You are underdriving them. However, even if You decide to buy another amp, You can still benefit from the Sparkos opamps as they are used to generate both the headphone output signal as well as the line-out signal.


----------



## Find the Door

yethal said:


> Yes, You are underdriving them. However, even if You decide to buy another amp, You can still benefit from the Sparkos opamps as they are used to generate both the headphone output signal as well as the line-out signal.


 
 What amps would you suggest would really expand the HD800-S?  That's really all I'm looking for is to hear this profound soundstage everyone keeps fussing about.  I also wouldn't mind a little warmth being dashed in too.


----------



## Yethal

find the door said:


> What amps would you suggest would really expand the HD800-S?  That's really all I'm looking for is to hear this profound soundstage everyone keeps fussing about.  I also wouldn't mind a little warmth being dashed in too.


 

 Dunno, I only heard it paired with Sennheiser's own HDVD800. The soundstage easily beat out anything I've ever heard (except for Sennheiser's own HE-1 but that's a whole another level).


----------



## ls13coco

What's the deal exactly with using the Creative as a dac, with another amp - and using direct more vs off?

For the first while I always used direct mode when listening to music with just the X7, then later that stopped as I upped the bass a bit.
Yesterday I got a little for 1+, changed the op-amp and tubes. Digging it.
But with direct mode on, it's like the positioning changes as well as the sound. I keep going back and forth, unsure which I prefer or which is even better.

I barely noticed a difference with just the X7 as an amp.


----------



## Yethal

ls13coco said:


> What's the deal exactly with using the Creative as a dac, with another amp - and using direct more vs off?
> 
> For the first while I always used direct mode when listening to music with just the X7, then later that stopped as I upped the bass a bit.
> Yesterday I got a little for 1+, changed the op-amp and tubes. Digging it.
> ...



I wonder how did you manage to change the tubes in the x7.
On the more serious note, I've listened to the X7 with Direct Mode both on and off and to me the difference in SQ is not worth blocking all inputs abd disabling DSP.


----------



## ls13coco

yethal said:


> I wonder how did you manage to change the tubes in the x7.
> On the more serious note, I've listened to the X7 with Direct Mode both on and off and to me the difference in SQ is not worth blocking all inputs abd disabling DSP.


 

 Wow, looks like I shouldn't post from my phone, those auto corrects are painful!

 Yeah and have you done it with a separate amp? Cause, I really found it hard to notice a difference in Direct Mode with the X7 itself, but add the Little Dot amp and the direction sound is coming from in music changes noticeably.


----------



## Yethal

ls13coco said:


> Wow, looks like I shouldn't post from my phone, those auto corrects are painful!
> 
> Yeah and have you done it with a separate amp? Cause, I really found it hard to notice a difference in Direct Mode with the X7 itself, but add the Little Dot amp and the direction sound is coming from in music changes noticeably.


 

 I haven't tried that. I'd have to buy a separate headphone amp first but that kinda defeats the purpose of the X7.


----------



## ls13coco

yethal said:


> I haven't tried that. I'd have to buy a separate headphone amp first but that kinda defeats the purpose of the X7.




Ah yes. Well, if you ever get a tube amp and run off the X7 I'd love to hear your thoughts.
It's like without Direct Mode that the sound is more so coming from the left and right, while direct mode is more forward. Very weird but very noticeable.


----------



## Yethal

ls13coco said:


> Ah yes. Well, if you ever get a tube amp and run off the X7 I'd love to hear your thoughts.
> It's like without Direct Mode that the sound is more so coming from the left and right, while direct mode is more forward. Very weird but very noticeable.


 

 Does the same change of sound direction occur after enabling SBX? If yes, what are the differences?


----------



## ls13coco

yethal said:


> Does the same change of sound direction occur after enabling SBX? If yes, what are the differences?


 
 No, there seems to be no difference enabling/disabling SBX, but hit that Direct Mode button and the changes are immediate.

 On another note, this past hour my X7 has been "disconnected" randomly while in use, reconnecting shows up as undetected usb device, turning off and on does the job though.. color me worried.


----------



## Yethal

ls13coco said:


> No, there seems to be no difference enabling/disabling SBX, but hit that Direct Mode button and the changes are immediate.
> 
> On another note, this past hour my X7 has been "disconnected" randomly while in use, reconnecting shows up as undetected usb device, turning off and on does the job though.. color me worried.


 

 SBX doesn't work with Direct Mode engaged so that may be a reason. Try disabling Direct Mode and then adjusting the Surround effect in the SBX tab of the X7 control panel.
  
 This sounds like a USB Power Management issue, go to Control Panel > Power > Adjust power plan and disable USB Port power management.


----------



## ls13coco

yethal said:


> SBX doesn't work with Direct Mode engaged so that may be a reason. Try disabling Direct Mode and then adjusting the Surround effect in the SBX tab of the X7 control panel.
> 
> This sounds like a USB Power Management issue, go to Control Panel > Power > Adjust power plan and disable USB Port power management.




Yeah, this is with Direct Mode off - can't notice a difference unless I add effects such as Crystalizer or Surround.

Sounds good to me, I do have a lot of usb devices connected. Thanks!


----------



## Yethal

ls13coco said:


> Yeah, this is with Direct Mode off - can't notice a difference unless I add effects such as Crystalizer or Surround.
> 
> Sounds good to me, I do have a lot of usb devices connected. Thanks!


 

 As expected, SBX by itself doesn't do anything unless the effects themselves are enabled.
  
 If possible, try moving the X7 to it's own dedicated USB controller.


----------



## mbyrnes

I run a Linear Tube Audio MicroZOTL 2 (Upgraded LPS and tubes) off of the X7 (full Sparkos upgrade) and it is an awesome combo. I recently picked up a Schiit Modi Multibit, and while I haven't done any listening tests between the X7 and Mimby, first impressions are they sound pretty similar. No night and day difference. Once I have some time, I plan on doing quite a bit of listening between the 2 and will have a more formal review at some point. Sadly I am tired of winter at this point, and have been getting out of the house a lot more recently. It is going to be 70+ degrees here in Philly today, so I am heading to the beach to grab some favorite foods and enjoy this insane weather! 
  
 Everyone raves about the HD800/S, HD650, HD600 with tube amps. Their 300 ohm impedance makes them perfect for OTL amps. I would be willing to bet there are a few threads here specifically for the Senns and tube amps. What I really like about my MZ2 is the ridiculously black background, and the ability to tune the sound with tube swaps. I haven't done a ton of tube rolling, but I really plan on doing that soon enough. I bought mine used, and it came with a handful of really good tubes. The MZ2 is not an OTL amp, so it works awesome with any impedance headphone, which was very important to me (majority of my headphones are lower impedance). The Bottlehead Crack w/ speedball upgrade is a very popular OTL amp, especially with Senns. Depending on your budget for an amp, Bottlehead makes some really interesting amps, with the Sex 3.0 and Mainline being able to drive any headphone, and the Crack being limited to 150 ohm and up.


----------



## ls13coco

mbyrnes said:


> I run a Linear Tube Audio MicroZOTL 2 (Upgraded LPS and tubes) off of the X7 (full Sparkos upgrade) and it is an awesome combo. I recently picked up a Schiit Modi Multibit, and while I haven't done any listening tests between the X7 and Mimby, first impressions are they sound pretty similar. No night and day difference. Once I have some time, I plan on doing quite a bit of listening between the 2 and will have a more formal review at some point. Sadly I am tired of winter at this point, and have been getting out of the house a lot more recently. It is going to be 70+ degrees here in Philly today, so I am heading to the beach to grab some favorite foods and enjoy this insane weather!
> 
> Everyone raves about the HD800/S, HD650, HD600 with tube amps. Their 300 ohm impedance makes them perfect for OTL amps. I would be willing to bet there are a few threads here specifically for the Senns and tube amps. What I really like about my MZ2 is the ridiculously black background, and the ability to tune the sound with tube swaps. I haven't done a ton of tube rolling, but I really plan on doing that soon enough. I bought mine used, and it came with a handful of really good tubes. The MZ2 is not an OTL amp, so it works awesome with any impedance headphone, which was very important to me (majority of my headphones are lower impedance). The Bottlehead Crack w/ speedball upgrade is a very popular OTL amp, especially with Senns. Depending on your budget for an amp, Bottlehead makes some really interesting amps, with the Sex 3.0 and Mainline being able to drive any headphone, and the Crack being limited to 150 ohm and up.




While using the tube amp through the X7, what are your thoughts on the difference of sound using Direct Mode on vs off?


----------



## kellte2

ls13coco said:


> While using the tube amp through the X7, what are your thoughts on the difference of sound using Direct Mode on vs off?


 I recently acquired a liquid carbon amp, and since it is done with the 150-hour burn-in, I've been a/b'ing it with the stock X7 amp - I replaced the single op amps with the Sparkos, but never did the double replacement for a variety of reasons. The headphone used is the Ether C Flow. That said...

The Liquid Carbon has a more expansive soundstage and better dynamics. During complex passages in music, the Carbon demonstrates greater control and separation when compared to the amp on the X7. The sound from the Carbon is warmer than the X7 with deeper bass and sub bass, and the highs are not as sharp/shrill. For gaming, the Carbon's increased separation helps considerably, much like complex music passages - I'm able to parse the positional cues more quickly. Plus, the warmer low end increases the immersion. 

When using Direct Mode, the separation seems slightly increased and the music has a slightly punchier tone. It's not a night and day difference, but when you listen for it and A/B, there is definitely a marginal increase in clarity. In the event that you forget to enable Direct Mode prior to listening, I don't imagine anyone being sorely disappointed by the output. 

Overall, the set-up is quite good. Perhaps you could experience an upgrade with a multi bit DAC like the Schiit Modi, but I'm pretty content with the sound. The LC has the reputation as a great pairing for the Ether line, and it definitely has lived up to the billing. 

The only question that remains is: how much improvement would my set-up experience with an upgraded double op amp? It might be something that I'll consider down the line, but the amp upgrade was a top priority to squeeze as much as I could out of the Ether C Flow. In either case, my wallet is crying, but I feel as though I have had a fun journey of experimenting with different equipment, and my ears have really enjoyed the ride from the HD555 out of a laptop 3.5mm jack back in 2003 to my current rig.


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> The only question that remains is: how much improvement would my set-up experience with an upgraded double op amp? It might be something that I'll consider down the line, but the amp upgrade was a top priority to squeeze as much as I could out of the Ether C Flow. In either case, my wallet is crying, but I feel as though I have had a fun journey of experimenting with different equipment, and my ears have really enjoyed the ride from the HD555 out of a laptop 3.5mm jack back in 2003 to my current rig.


 
 It's hard to gauge _how much_ of an improvement the duals would bring but there certainly will be one since the X7 uses duals for current to voltage conversion which is performed regardless of the output being used. That's kind of a relief, knowing that even with an external amp used the upgraded op-amps will not be wasted.


----------



## Yethal

Duals arrived!


----------



## Find the Door

Just ordered a Schiit Jotunheim (no dac module since I'll be using the x7). Ordered an RCA patch cable as well to connect the two. 

Super excited as this should get more out of my HD800-S than what I'm currently getting.


----------



## zachary80

Would this be a good replacement for an Emotiva BPA-1? Currently using with AV123 X-LS speakers, but would be nice to replace it with an all in one product to regain some table space.
  
 X-LS:
 Nominal Impedance (ohms): 8    
 Recommended Amp Power (watts): 20–200 
  
 BPA-1:
 75 Watts x 2 into 4 Ohms
 150 Watts x 1 into 8 Ohms (bridged configuration)
 Total harmonic distortion (THD): <0.01% 20Hz-20kHz with 80kHz measurement bandwidth
 Signal-to-Noise Ratio: >100dB, Un weighted (full output reference)
 Maximum Noise+Hum: <200µV (Volume @ Max)
 Crossover freq. response (-3dB): @ Min position 50Hz, 18dB/octave @ Max position 150Hz, 18dB/octave
 Auto turn on sensitivity: 3mv
 Delay turn off time: 15 minutes
 Input sensitivity, line in: 36dB (27dB@1 o’clock position)/(29dB@2 o’clock position)
 Input impedance, line in: 47Kohms +/-5%
 Line out freq. response (-3dB): 20Hz - 20 KHz, 1KHz/0dB ref
 Maximum noise+hum (Vol Max): <1.0mV, Input shorted


----------



## Yethal

zachary80 said:


> Would this be a good replacement for an Emotiva BPA-1? Currently using with AV123 X-LS speakers, but would be nice to replace it with an all in one product to regain some table space.
> 
> X-LS:
> Nominal Impedance (ohms): 8
> ...


 
 It'll work but You might notice a hit in sound quality.


----------



## alpiney

Wait -- are you guys claiming the x7 doesn't have enough juice to fully power the HD-800's?


----------



## mbyrnes

ls13coco said:


> While using the tube amp through the X7, what are your thoughts on the difference of sound using Direct Mode on vs off?




Honestly unless it's setup for gaming (surround at 100%), the difference is minor at best. I usually just click off the extra settings, but the direct vs SBX off difference is minor at best. Sometimes I actually like the surround effects on with music, just lower, like 33%. Depends on my mood and what I'm listening to. 

Also the X7 is up on Massdrop for the next week. Haven't seen a sale price in a while so thought I'd share.


----------



## Find the Door

Today - my life changed foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

 I was so displeased with the HD800-S (black revision) that I wanted to sell them.  The x7 Limited Edition did it absolutely no justice (even with Sparkos full upgrade) but oh my goodness when I hooked up my Schiit Jotunheim.  I seriously have no words - there's absolutely no comparison whatsoever to anything I've ever heard.

 Could be the balanced cable hookup
 Could be the Audioquest Power/RCA cables (had them laying around from old retail job)
 Could be the HD800-S'
 Could be the x7
 Could be the OP-AMP upgrades
 Could be the Audioquest Optical Cable
  
  
 Who the hell cares!  This is definitely the pinnacle of sound for me - I have no words. When I say wow I friggin mean WOWOWOWOWOOOWOOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOOWOW!


----------



## mbyrnes

find the door said:


> Today - my life changed foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> I was so displeased with the HD800-S (black revision) that I wanted to sell them.  The x7 Limited Edition did it absolutely no justice (even with Sparkos full upgrade) but oh my goodness when I hooked up my Schiit Jotunheim.  I seriously have no words - there's absolutely no comparison whatsoever to anything I've ever heard.
> ...




That's the greatest part of the X7! The internal amp sounds great with a lot of headphones, but if you buy TOTL headphones, they deserve TOTL power. The X7 can still do is thing with surround, and you're not limited to it's amp. The HD600, HD650, HD700, and HD800 can be rather amp picky, so the ability to dial it in is awesome. 

Some think $300/$350 for a DAC is nothing, add a $400 amp, and for $750 you get a really good front end. The op amp upgrade, IMO, is worth it to eek out every last drop possible from the setup. So $950 total for your front end isn't bad at all, especially if your headphones cost more than that. Also the upgrades can be done over time, which is huge in this hobby!

Congrats, glad you found a sound you enjoy now!


----------



## GarrHaal

I was thinking to try Burson v5i Duals paired with single Sparkos, what do you think about that? Last upgrade until Realiser A16 .Don't know if I'm going to use X7 when I get my Realiser A16, not sure if its worth it to send signal from realiser to x7.


----------



## Yethal

garrhaal said:


> I was thinking to try Burson v5i Duals paired with single Sparkos, what do you think about that? Last upgrade until Realiser A16 .Don't know if I'm going to use X7 when I get my Realiser A16, not sure if its worth it to send signal from realiser to x7.



I have (another) set of Burson duals on the way once it arrives I'll try out this combination.


----------



## GarrHaal

yethal said:


> I have (another) set of Burson duals on the way once it arrives I'll try out this combination.


 
 Oh nice! Any review about Dual and Single Sparkos together on the way?


----------



## Yethal

garrhaal said:


> Oh nice! Any review about Dual and Single Sparkos together on the way?



It's coming but I need to do some more listening.


----------



## Yethal

Okay, I think I understand the difference between stock duals and SS3602. It's most obvious in busy mixes, where several instruments play at once. Bass track on Ghost of Tom Joad (the hardcore 10 instrument version) is inaudible on stock duals but can be clearly heard with Sparkos. Metamorphestra recordings have much better soundstage and it's easier to distinguish individual instruments from each other.
 Also, my speakers also sound better after installing the Sparkos (X7 uses dual opamps for current to voltage conversion which is used both in headphone and speaker amplification).
  
 Here's the Metamorphestra recording for anybody interested:


----------



## mbyrnes

yethal said:


> Okay, I think I understand the difference between stock duals and SS3602. It's most obvious in busy mixes, where several instruments play at once. Bass track on Ghost of Tom Joad (the hardcore 10 instrument version) is inaudible on stock duals but can be clearly heard with Sparkos. Metamorphestra recordings have much better soundstage and it's easier to distinguish individual instruments from each other.
> Also, my speakers also sound better after installing the Sparkos (X7 uses dual opamps for current to voltage conversion which is used both in headphone and speaker amplification).
> 
> Here's the Metamorphestra recording for anybody interested:




  
 It's funny, but that is almost exactly how I found the differences. I listen to a bunch of rock music that gets congested with sound, and the duals were an obvious upgrade after listening to a few songs. It is truly a big upgrade once you figure out what they do, and I am sure the differences are there on most songs. Cleans everything up!
  
 So the big question is, are you happy with the duals? worth the cost to you? I know they are worth it to me, as the majority of music I listen to benefits from them. It's an upgrade I still find difficult to explain to people. I never noticed any coloration from the Sparkos, which is really good.


----------



## Yethal

mbyrnes said:


> It's funny, but that is almost exactly how I found the differences. I listen to a bunch of rock music that gets congested with sound, and the duals were an obvious upgrade after listening to a few songs. It is truly a big upgrade once you figure out what they do, and I am sure the differences are there on most songs. Cleans everything up!
> 
> So the big question is, are you happy with the duals? worth the cost to you? I know they are worth it to me, as the majority of music I listen to benefits from them. It's an upgrade I still find difficult to explain to people. I never noticed any coloration from the Sparkos, which is really good.


 

 Oh, I am really happy with them, made the device I already enjoy even better. The great thing about swapping op-amps in the X7 is that the preamp-out on the back also benefit from them so adding an external amp to the X7 does not make them redundant. So I see the op-amps as the first two steps in the X7 evolution and an external amp as a third step.


----------



## kellte2

Anyone care to weigh in on whether they improve the DAC function to that of the Mimby? I know many think the stock x7 DAC is relatively comparable to the original Bifrost. 

Also, Yethal, did you remove the pins to allow the cap on the X7?


----------



## EasyEnemy

nice reviews, x7 seem pretty interesting.


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> Anyone care to weigh in on whether they improve the DAC function to that of the Mimby? I know many think the stock x7 DAC is relatively comparable to the original Bifrost.
> 
> Also, Yethal, did you remove the pins to allow the cap on the X7?


 
  
 I asked Andrew and according to him that's not possible so I just use the X7 with the cap off. If the op-amps sockets weren't sticking out as far as they do the sparkos would fit but I dpn't know how to mod the sockets on the X7 to achieve that.
  
 As for the DAC, I had an iDSD BL for two weeks (as part of the review tour) and aside from DSD support they were pretty on par.


----------



## GarrHaal

I have a brighter sounding DIY 3-way speaker system and AKG-701 Headphones, was thinking of Bursons V5i Duals if they balance out the brightness. I have Sparkos singles installed and they helped. Dont know if I should get the Sparkos Duals or Bursons..


----------



## Yethal

garrhaal said:


> I have a brighter sounding DIY 3-way speaker system and AKG-701 Headphones, was thinking of Bursons V5i Duals if they balance out the brightness. I have Sparkos singles installed and they helped. Dont know if I should get the Sparkos Duals or Bursons..


 

 I should have the duals this week so I'll be able to test them against Sparkos.


----------



## GarrHaal

yethal said:


> I should have the duals this week so I'll be able to test them against Sparkos.




Ok thanks!


----------



## mbyrnes

yethal said:


> I should have the duals this week so I'll be able to test them against Sparkos.


 
  
 You going to be able to review complete Sparkos versus Burson V5I swaps? I was contacted to review the Burson's, but no clue if and when they are coming.


----------



## Yethal

mbyrnes said:


> You going to be able to review complete Sparkos versus Burson V5I swaps? I was contacted to review the Burson's, but no clue if and when they are coming.


 

 Actually I already have a pair of v5i duals, Burson sent both singles and duals back in August. Unfortunately they seem to be defective as they produce a VERY loud and very noticeable hiss on headphone and line out and cause a constant popping on the speaker out. I assumed that the pair I was sent was simply defective so I decided to write a singles-only review and reported the issue to Burson. After a few months (half a year now lol) of PMs between me and Charles (Burson rep, extremely nice guy) they have agreed to send over another set which is supposed to arrive this week.


----------



## mbyrnes

Nice Yethal! I'm sure many would love a review between the 2 options. Hopefully they send me the 4 op amps as well. Seems Sparkos sold a bunch of theirs after reviews here. Can't hurt, and I imagine true cost is much less than selling price. Probably the cheapest and most effective advertising dollars you could spend.


----------



## Yethal

Well he actually made some dollars off of me too, I didn't get the SS360X for free. I'm kinda tempted to buy a Cmoy and do the opamp comparison using that, would be much easier than constantly unplugging the X7.


----------



## lenroot77

Speaking of rolling op amps... Ive never seen this Burson amp before. Very cool and convenient for swapping op amps. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/838372/fs-burson-lycan-amplifier-supreme-sound-with-v5-opamp


----------



## Digitalis

sonic defender said:


> I don't hear the compression, and evidence would suggest that nobody can whereas with the E5 that I had I could hear the DSP effects. I found the DSP with the E5 made the sound a little toward edgy, not very bad, but enough that the sound could get somewhat fatiguing. Again, the E5 was very nice, and I'm not trying to imply the sound was bad, not at all, but I do prefer to not have any DSP forced on me. With Bluetooth, if you assume there is a sound quality trade-off which we will for arguments sake, at least it provides a MAJOR benefit, no cables. With the DSP engine in play, for regular music listening, well, it won't be universal that people like the effect, plus if I want to shape the sound I have the ability to EQ so the implied benefit of DSP isn't really compelling. Now maybe for games and movies it is a different story, that I don't know, but those aren't my uses.


 
 There is a sound quality trade off with bluetooth, aptX has issues with low pass filtering below 5khz creating smeared peaks: if you know what to listen for, it sounds bad. If you turn off all the DSP features you won't hear much difference between direct mode, also the Creative X7 has a rather clever EQ feature built in.
  
 Hey Yethal: does direct mode apply to connected USB host devices?


----------



## Yethal

lenroot77 said:


> Speaking of rolling op amps... Ive never seen this Burson amp before. Very cool and convenient for swapping op amps.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/838372/fs-burson-lycan-amplifier-supreme-sound-with-v5-opamp



Unfortunately it costs over 200$ vs 35 for the cmoy.


----------



## lenroot77

yethal said:


> Unfortunately it costs over 200$ vs 35 for the cmoy.




Oh I wasn't suggesting you purchase it, just thought it was a pretty cool design.


----------



## Yethal

lenroot77 said:


> Oh I wasn't suggesting you purchase it, just thought it was a pretty cool design.


 

 It most definitely is, I'm wondering why does it need three opamp slots on the front and why two of them are empty.


----------



## lenroot77

yethal said:


> It most definitely is, I'm wondering why does it need three opamp slots on the front and why two of them are empty.




Apparently it accepts 2 singles or 1 double, according to the thread here on HF.


----------



## Yethal

digitalis said:


> There is a sound quality trade off with bluetooth, aptX has issues with low pass filtering below 5khz creating smeared peaks: if you know what to listen for, it sounds bad. If you turn off all the DSP features you won't hear much difference between direct mode, also the Creative X7 has a rather clever EQ feature built in.
> 
> Hey Yethal: does direct mode apply to connected USB host devices?


 

 It doesn't if You use the side USB port, but if You plug the phone using the rear micro-USB connection (with an OTG cable) then it will.
  
  


lenroot77 said:


> Apparently it accepts 2 singles or 1 double, according to the thread here on HF.


 

 That's brilliant!
  
 Also, I achieved greatness. I finally managed to get the Creative Control Panel working under Linux!


----------



## GarrHaal

yethal said:


> It doesn't if You use the side USB port, but if You plug the phone using the rear micro-USB connection (with an OTG cable) then it will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice! Can I ask you how you did that, linux user myself. Didn't even think about trying to get the control panel working. Been using my phone for controlling x7


----------



## Yethal

garrhaal said:


> Nice! Can I ask you how you did that, linux user myself. Didn't even think about trying to get the control panel working. Been using my phone for controlling x7



Distro I use (QubesOS) runs all software inside tiny lightweight virtual machines so I setup a Windows VM, slimmed it down, assigned a USB controller to it via VT-d, installed the driver inside the vm and enabled seamless gui. Entire virtual machine consumes less than 512mb of ram and uses one cpu thread.


----------



## GarrHaal

yethal said:


> Distro I use (QubesOS) runs all software inside tiny lightweight virtual machines so I setup a Windows VM, slimmed it down, assigned a USB controller to it via VT-d, installed the driver inside the vm and enabled seamless gui. Entire virtual machine consumes less than 512mb of ram and uses one cpu thread.




Ok, was hoping it worked with wine somehow. Dont own a licence for Windows.

Any progress on the review of sparkos duals. And have you received Bursons duals yet?


----------



## Yethal

garrhaal said:


> Ok, was hoping it worked with wine somehow. Dont own a licence for Windows.
> 
> Any progress on the review of sparkos duals. And have you received Bursons duals yet?


 

 Panel itself would probably work but Wine does not support Windows drivers so it would be possible to launch the Panel but not to use it to actually control the device. Sadly, seamless virtualization is as close as possible to full Linux support.
  
 I've written most of the review, now I'm just waiting for Bursons to arrive to either do a comparison paragraph or change the entire thing into a two-product review.


----------



## mbyrnes

yethal said:


> Panel itself would probably work but Wine does not support Windows drivers so it would be possible to launch the Panel but not to use it to actually control the device. Sadly, seamless virtualization is as close as possible to full Linux support.
> 
> I've written most of the review, now I'm just waiting for Bursons to arrive to either do a comparison paragraph or change the entire thing into a two-product review.


 
  
 I have been thinking about how I am going to review the Burson's once I get them in. I am unable to go back to stock, with one of my OG duals fried. I'd hate to try to remember the sonic differences from memory, but I do know a few songs I heard with the OG op amps that the OG struggled with. My review is going to basically be a shootout of the Sparkos and Burson's, and I truly hope they each have their own sonic character (Sparkos are really neutral, Burson's I believe will add some flavor). I want there to be differences that are meaningful, so possible upgraders can get the op amp combo that they are looking for. 
  
 I have been really lazy recently and just gaming a lot. Haven't listened to much music or wanted to. The weather in Philadelphia has been so nice that so many days, I am not even home. When it is in the 70's for 4 straight days in February, you get outside and enjoy the hell out of it! I have a few things I want to write up for everyone, and need to get back to the grindstone. Sadly I feel selfish not posting info for the others who may be curious. I'd rather not say what is coming, but some good stuff I think people will enjoy! Very excited to read your thoughts. You and Evshrug are my 2 favorite active reviewers on head-fi.


----------



## Yethal

mbyrnes said:


> I have been thinking about how I am going to review the Burson's once I get them in. I am unable to go back to stock, with one of my OG duals fried. I'd hate to try to remember the sonic differences from memory, but I do know a few songs I heard with the OG op amps that the OG struggled with. My review is going to basically be a shootout of the Sparkos and Burson's, and I truly hope they each have their own sonic character (Sparkos are really neutral, Burson's I believe will add some flavor). I want there to be differences that are meaningful, so possible upgraders can get the op amp combo that they are looking for.
> 
> I have been really lazy recently and just gaming a lot. Haven't listened to much music or wanted to. The weather in Philadelphia has been so nice that so many days, I am not even home. When it is in the 70's for 4 straight days in February, you get outside and enjoy the hell out of it! I have a few things I want to write up for everyone, and need to get back to the grindstone. Sadly I feel selfish not posting info for the others who may be curious. I'd rather not say what is coming, but some good stuff I think people will enjoy! Very excited to read your thoughts. You and Evshrug are my 2 favorite active reviewers on head-fi.


 
 You can buy a replacement stock dual for like a $2 (monolithic opamps are rather cheap) to have a more direct comparison. I've used the stock opamps long enough that I've memorized how most of my favourite songs sound and everytime I listen to them on SS3602 I immediately catch the differences.
  
 Well, I'm glad You enjoy my reviews! Have You read the latest one (iDSD BL) ?


----------



## TeeReQs

This might be a dumb question, but has anyone tried a pair of Burson Singles and Sparkos Duals, or Vice Versa (Sparkos singles and Burson Duals). Would this even be a smart thing to try, or would the different sound signatures fight each other?


----------



## mbyrnes

teereqs said:


> This might be a dumb question, but has anyone tried a pair of Burson Singles and Sparkos Duals, or Vice Versa (Sparkos singles and Burson Duals). Would this even be a smart thing to try, or would the different sound signatures fight each other?




They would work in any configuration, and could dial in sound to a person's preference. I may play around with that, but after the Burson's complete swap is written. I would think the Burson duals and Sparkos singles would be an interesting swap, since the Sparkos duals are so expensive. I have no idea when they'll ship to me, so Yethal is the only one I believe who could even attempt this. I think someone may have already done a review with a mixture of the two, but I could definitely be wrong.


----------



## mbyrnes

yethal said:


> You can buy a replacement stock dual for like a $2 (monolithic opamps are rather cheap) to have a more direct comparison. I've used the stock opamps long enough that I've memorized how most of my favourite songs sound and everytime I listen to them on SS3602 I immediately catch the differences.
> 
> Well, I'm glad You enjoy my reviews! Have You read the latest one (iDSD BL) ?




Haven't read that review yet. I use my phone the most, so signatures don't come up. I will definitely check it out though! That company makes some incredible gear for price paid. Read a review of their new $1700-1800 amp. Very impressive to say the least.


----------



## TeeReQs

mbyrnes said:


> They would work in any configuration, and could dial in sound to a person's preference. I may play around with that, but after the Burson's complete swap is written. I would think the Burson duals and Sparkos singles would be an interesting swap, since the Sparkos duals are so expensive. I have no idea when they'll ship to me, so Yethal is the only one I believe who could even attempt this. I think someone may have already done a review with a mixture of the two, but I could definitely be wrong.


 
 This could be interesting! More work for you @Yethal


----------



## Yethal

teereqs said:


> This could be interesting! More work for you @Yethal


 

 Oh noes, more music listening. They haven't arrived yet though.


----------



## GarrHaal

Could you test gaming sound quality too? Sbx effects etc. And of course movies.


----------



## untore

@Yethal can you confirm that drivers do not work on the latest version of wine? Latest stable is 2.0 which is the one that added HID support


----------



## Yethal

untore said:


> @Yethal can you confirm that drivers do not work on the latest version of wine? Latest stable is 2.0 which is the one that added HID support


 

 Actually, the X7 mostly works on Linux. Both USB and Optical inputs are recognized by ALSA and fully supported, analog output (2.0 and 5.1) is recognized, digital output is recognized. The only thing that doesn't work is switching between speaker out/RCA out/headphone out (since all three are contained within a single interface) and microphone. I tried installing Creative Control Panel in Wine and it didn't crash immediately but it didn't recognize the X7 either. I'll try manually attaching the X7 to Wine instance and see how it goes.
  
 I also tried installing Creative Control Panel in ReactOS VM but all I achieved was a bluescreen.


----------



## untore

yethal said:


> Actually, the X7 mostly works on Linux. Both USB and Optical inputs are recognized by ALSA and fully supported, analog output (2.0 and 5.1) is recognized, digital output is recognized. The only thing that doesn't work is switching between speaker out/RCA out/headphone out (since all three are contained within a single interface) and microphone. I tried installing Creative Control Panel in Wine and it didn't crash immediately but it didn't recognize the X7 either. I'll try manually attaching the X7 to Wine instance and see how it goes.
> 
> I also tried installing Creative Control Panel in ReactOS VM but all I achieved was a bluescreen.


 

 make sure you have readwrite permissions on the hid dev, see here


----------



## Yethal

untore said:


> make sure you have readwrite permissions on the hid dev, see here


 
 What might work (but will require some testing) is manually adding the pci device as a drive in Wine config. Unfortunately X7 exposes a schiitload of those and I don't know which one need to be attached to Wine instance in order for the X7 to recognize the device as plugged in. I have to leave the house right now but I should be back in a few hours so I'll test that later. In the meantime I suggest seamless virtualization since this actually works now.


----------



## Evshrug

yethal said:


> That's brilliant!
> 
> Also, I achieved greatness. I finally managed to get the Creative Control Panel working under Linux!







yethal said:


> Distro I use (QubesOS) runs all software inside tiny lightweight virtual machines so I setup a Windows VM, slimmed it down, assigned a USB controller to it via VT-d, installed the driver inside the vm and enabled seamless gui. Entire virtual machine consumes less than 512mb of ram and uses one cpu thread.







yethal said:


> What might work (but will require some testing) is manually adding the pci device as a drive in Wine config. Unfortunately X7 exposes a schiitload of those and I don't know which one need to be attached to Wine instance in order for the X7 to recognize the device as plugged in. I have to leave the house right now but I should be back in a few hours so I'll test that later. In the meantime I suggest seamless virtualization since this actually works now.


----------



## Yethal

evshrug said:


>


----------



## Evshrug

Lol, the hunter in my GIF is saying "Clever girl" in admiration of your success, but I have no idea what all the teeth and Old Man Rayman could mean, haha!


----------



## Yethal

evshrug said:


> Lol, the hunter in my GIF is saying "Clever girl" in admiration of your success, but I have no idea what all the teeth and Old Man Rayman could mean, haha!


 

 This is a picture from the "Glorious Linux Master Race" series of memes which by itself is a spoof of Glorious PC Gaming Master Race. Two penguins symbolize Tux (Linux' mascot), smiling guy in the background is Linus Torvalds, creator of Linux and bearded Rayman is Richard Stallman, creator of GNU and Free Software Foundation.
  
 Althouh, I do believe this image is a more accurate depiction of what it's like to run Linux on a daily basis:


----------



## TeeReQs

Haha that's pretty good


----------



## Yethal

Op-amp review update: Burson v5i were sent *yesterday*. Yes, for the past ten days the package was just sitting there in Hong Kong post office doing nothing. Looks like the review will wait a bit longer.


----------



## mbyrnes

yethal said:


> Op-amp review update: Burson v5i were sent *yesterday*. Yes, for the past ten days the package was just sitting there in Hong Kong post office doing nothing. Looks like the review will wait a bit longer.




Burson just mailed me their op amps. Looks like our reviews may hit Head-Fi around the same time! Going to be a great week. Burson's, M1060, and PC37X!


----------



## ls13coco

(copy/pasted my review from the review section)

 This is an upgrade (SS3601 and SS3602)

 Pros: Clarity, detail, black background, transparency, slight increase in power

 Cons: Slightly too large to use the X7 cover, not the cheapest upgrade in the world (if you go for all 4 op-amps)


*First, a little about me*. Skip this if you want to get right to the meat and potatos.
 I've only really been getting into audio since August 2016, with my purchase of the Sennheisher HD 598 paired with my (at the time) Asus ROG Phoebus sound card.
 My eyes were opened to just how good sound could.. sound.
 I've always had an interest in audio, being a guitarist and gamer, but this being said - I am not a well experienced audiophile, but I am a hobbyist with a bit of an obsession.
 Also, thank you Andrew Sparks! He was an absolute pleasure to deal with, would reply quickly and answer any questions I had. I will note that I received a slight dicount for this purchase, as it was of 2X single and 2x dual op-amps.

 Gear used 

 Creative Soundblaster X7 (which these op-amps are in), 2x Sparkos SS3601 single op-amps, 2x Sparkos SS3602 dual op-amps,  Hifiman HE400i, AKG K712 Pro, Fidelio X2, Little Dot 1+ (with Mullard M8100 tubes and original X7 dual op-amp), Klipsch RP-160M bookshelf speakers.
  
 Impressions
 The Creative X7 was already a completely satisfactory amp/dac, in which I could find no faults. I was debating buying another amp/dac such as the JDS Element, but decided first after reading some reviews that I would squeeze the most that I can out of the X7.
 Well, I'm glad I did. The differences aren't going to be like going from on-board to the X7, or like going from the HD 598 to the HE400i. However, the sound didn't improve in one area - it was improved all around, in a seemingly even way. Sound became louder, more transparent, details were a touch easier to pick up on (some new details in songs were brought to light), I could turn up my volume higher with the X2 before I would hear the noise floor and overall it helped for gaming, as imaging seemed to pick up a touch of accuracy.
 I've been leaving the X7 exclusively in high-gain mode, I don't have the ears to notice an improvement apparently, as some say there is a fuller sound to high gain, but any of my headphones are powered easily though they are all sub-100ohm.
 I received my Klipsch speakers only a week before the Sparkos op-amps, and I broke them in with pink noise and media for around 50 hours. Switching the op-amps was noticable with the speakers, as well as while using the LD1+ tube amp and X7 only as a DAC.
 I have not used any other op-amps to compare to aside from the stock ones.
  My overall impressions are that if you like the Creative X7, and you want as much as you can get out of it - this is worth it. It's like the stock op-amps had the X7 at 85%, while this upgrade brought it up to 100.
  

  
  
  


_*I ended up making little feet after this photo, so the X7 now sits higher *_


----------



## mbyrnes

ls13coco said:


> (copy/pasted my review from the review section)
> 
> 
> This is an upgrade (SS3601 and SS3602)
> ...




Great review, and it's exactly what I heard after the upgrade! Really brings the X7 into audiophile grade ability, I'd put it up against any other DAC/amp without any worry. Upgrade is the best $200 you can spend, better than a separate Modi Multibit, IMO.


----------



## Yethal

mbyrnes said:


> Great review, and it's exactly what I heard after the upgrade! Really brings the X7 into audiophile grade ability, I'd put it up against any other DAC/amp without any worry. Upgrade is the best $200 you can spend, better than a separate Modi Multibit, IMO.


 

 And the improvements apply to the line-out so adding an external amp down the road does not invalidate the opamp swap.


----------



## Sonic Defender

digitalis said:


> There is a sound quality trade off with bluetooth, aptX has issues with low pass filtering below 5khz creating smeared peaks: if you know what to listen for, it sounds bad. If you turn off all the DSP features you won't hear much difference between direct mode, also the Creative X7 has a rather clever EQ feature built in.
> 
> Hey Yethal: does direct mode apply to connected USB host devices?


 
 I can't imagine we can reliably detect tiny differences in low pass filtering. I haven't read much about this mind you. I find Bluetooth excellent regardless, and the convenience would for me easily compensate for tiny sonic trade-offs. Each to their own. I may yet try the X7 as it sounds like a fantastic device.


----------



## Evshrug

yethal said:


> This is a picture from the "Glorious Linux Master Race" series of memes which by itself is a spoof of Glorious PC Gaming Master Race. Two penguins symbolize Tux (Linux' mascot), smiling guy in the background is Linus Torvalds, creator of Linux and bearded Rayman is Richard Stallman, creator of GNU and Free Software Foundation.
> 
> Althouh, I do believe this image is a more accurate depiction of what it's like to run Linux on a daily basis:



I don't disagree with any of the above, except 12 years ago I barely managed to decide against suicide, and simply reinstall Mac OS X on my iBook. With Upgraded RAM. And I think my brief fascination with IKEA furniture satisfies the fourth step of Mac. It's whatever makes you happy!



sonic defender said:


> I can't imagine we can reliably detect tiny differences in low pass filtering. I haven't read much about this mind you. I find Bluetooth excellent regardless, and the convenience would for me easily compensate for tiny sonic trade-offs. Each to their own. I may yet try the X7 as it sounds like a fantastic device.



One company put it quite well at CanJam NYC: there may be a slight degradation of ultimate quality using Bluetooth wireless, but it is easily overmatched by the quality upgrade from a good DAC and amp [and DSP, in the X7's case]. Love my X7 for gaming, movies, and music, and often it makes a case to my ears that my more expensive separate gear is/was redundant. Maybe my Theta DAC sounded a bit better, but I could only use coaxial, which required its own rigmarole of extra gear (eventually used a Raspberry Pi and a HiFiBerry +, because that could connect to my network and thus PC, DNLA NAS server, and AirPlay to connect Mac or iPhone), but it was huge and complicated because it was too simple, and as a desktop solution I just decided to stick with the Sound Blaster X7 (and buy a Mojo for portable/bedroom use).
Now, not to dissuade Sonic Defender, but last summer my X7 (first batch, after about two years of solid service) developed a hardware defect in the USB Host port where low bass impacts cause an irritating ringing noise. Creative tech support politely lead me around possible software causes for two months so they wouldn't have to tell me my device was out of warranty and I'd just have to buy another if I wanted that part working. I'm assuming they don't have a reduced out-of-warranty repair fee, because after updating the firmware and rolling it back to older firmware, and then they suggested the same troubleshooting again, I gave up. What does all that boil down to? I'm very glad that Bluetooth is still an option that sounds fine, meanwhile USB, optical, and analong line-in also work normally.


----------



## kellte2

evshrug said:


> I don't disagree with any of the above, except 12 years ago I barely managed to decide against suicide, and simply reinstall Mac OS X on my iBook. With Upgraded RAM. And I think my brief fascination with IKEA furniture satisfies the fourth step of Mac. It's whatever makes you happy!
> One company put it quite well at CanJam NYC: there may be a slight degradation of ultimate quality using Bluetooth wireless, but it is easily overmatched by the quality upgrade from a good DAC and amp [and DSP, in the X7's case]. Love my X7 for gaming, movies, and music, and often it makes a case to my ears that my more expensive separate gear is/was redundant. Maybe my Theta DAC sounded a bit better, but I could only use coaxial, which required its own rigmarole of extra gear (eventually used a Raspberry Pi and a HiFiBerry +, because that could connect to my network and thus PC, DNLA NAS server, and AirPlay to connect Mac or iPhone), but it was huge and complicated because it was too simple, and as a desktop solution I just decided to stick with the Sound Blaster X7 (and buy a Mojo for portable/bedroom use).
> Now, not to dissuade Sonic Defender, but last summer my X7 (first batch, after about two years of solid service) developed a hardware defect in the USB Host port where low bass impacts cause an irritating ringing noise. Creative tech support politely lead me around possible software causes for two months so they wouldn't have to tell me my device was out of warranty and I'd just have to buy another if I wanted that part working. I'm assuming they don't have a reduced out-of-warranty repair fee, because after updating the firmware and rolling it back to older firmware, and then they suggested the same troubleshooting again, I gave up. What does all that boil down to? I'm very glad that Bluetooth is still an option that sounds fine, meanwhile USB, optical, and analong line-in also work normally.


How extreme was the ringing noise from the USB Host port? I've always experienced disappointing low end quality from said port, with a digital tinny/ringing noise on the low end. In fact, I attempted I have my unit replaced under warranty and the replacement unit had identical sound quality (read: unacceptable) via USB Host. 

Having said that, I agree: the X7 is ultimately a surprisingly excellent all around device.


----------



## Yethal

Evshrug, do You still have the Stax headphone system? If yes, is there a noticeable improvement after swapping the opamps? Speaker taps use the dual opamps in their signal path.


----------



## Sonic Defender

@Evshrug, bummer of a story for sure, but yes Bluetooth can save the day and what I like about Bluetooth is that as DAC and amplification technology get better even micro units such as embedded in headphones can get better so for those who find they hear differences in DAC and amps, even if say the transmission quality of the signal never really changed there can be better sound quality possible regardless. I fully expect wireless to dominate big time in the audio world very soon, wired headphones for portable I expect will become relegated to cheap low grade nasty consumer stuff.
  
 I look forward to when ever portable amp and DAC accept Bluetooth like the current X5 (which I owned) and the upcoming FiiO Q5. Even Mojo has the Poly add on which I may get, but it is expensive. Anyway, I'm just repeating myself and babbling here, but yes Bluetooth is a great feature and nice to see that you also appreciated it with the X7.


----------



## Sonic Defender

kellte2 said:


> How extreme was the ringing noise from the USB Host port? I've always experienced disappointing low end quality from said port, with a digital tinny/ringing noise on the low end. In fact, I attempted I have my unit replaced under warranty and the replacement unit had identical sound quality (read: unacceptable) via USB Host.
> 
> Having said that, I agree: the X7 is ultimately a surprisingly excellent all around device.


 
 So to this day you have the same USB Host issue? I take it that it doesn't really bother you much anyway. Still a drag for sure.


----------



## kellte2

sonic defender said:


> So to this day you have the same USB Host issue? I take it that it doesn't really bother you much anyway. Still a drag for sure.




USB Host fidelity (on the two units that I've used) when using my iPhone and iPad is notably worse than Bluetooth. As a workaround, I bought a Chromecast audio and hooked it up via optical (with a switch) to the X7. Chromecast Audio via optical is pretty much the best you can do with Spotify (my source of choice), so I'm happy.


----------



## Evshrug

Well it's Bluetooth 4.0 I believe, which has a maximum bitrate throughput higher than AAC or MP3, so anything from iTunes or Spotify would not be compressed.

Think about this: the X7's Bluetooth receiver is soldered directly to the DSP & DAC chips in the X7, and the DAC is soldered directly to the Amp, so you don't have to worry about interconnect cables, particularly Lightning to USB cables which get kinked and frayed all the time.

I missed that Kellte2 had the same issue as me, at least we aren't alone! I just had a thought but no time to test it out yet, I'm going to try a short extension USB cable and a Audioquest Jitterbug, see if that makes any difference. May or may not.


----------



## kellte2

Question for all those with the BT-W2 transceiver:
  
 Do you hear a hiss when paired with your console (PS4)?  I have my Bluetooth slider set at max, as voice chat is hard to hear over in-game sounds, and the hiss following connection between the X7 and BT-W2 transceiver is noticeable.  Only way to reduce it is to lower the Bluetooth volume in the X7 amp under the Mixer settings.  Not sure if I have a PS4 setting that could use adjustment, as I have always wondered why I've needed to max out the Bluetooth mix setting on the X7 to hear friends over in-game noise, gunfire, etc.
  
 A quick google search yielded an account by another BT-W2 user with the same issue, so I'm inclined to believe that it isn't a hardware issue.
  
http://xim4.com/community/index.php?topic=44773.0


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> Question for all those with the BT-W2 transceiver:
> 
> Do you hear a hiss when paired with your console (PS4)?  I have my Bluetooth slider set at max, as voice chat is hard to hear over in-game sounds, and the hiss following connection between the X7 and BT-W2 transceiver is noticeable.  Only way to reduce it is to lower the Bluetooth volume in the X7 amp under the Mixer settings.  Not sure if I have a PS4 setting that could use adjustment, as I have always wondered why I've needed to max out the Bluetooth mix setting on the X7 to hear friends over in-game noise, gunfire, etc.
> 
> ...


 

 Haven't noticed but I'll check.


----------



## sparko311

Andrew of Sparkos Labs here.  Wow guys, reading this thread has all but brought a tear to my eye and definitely put a smile on my face. I would like to thank everyone for their reviews, impressions, and kind words.  If anyone has any questions about the devices or compatibility with your gear, or installation questions, I would be happy to answer them.


----------



## kellte2

sparko311 said:


> Andrew of Sparkos Labs here.  Wow guys, reading this thread has all but brought a tear to my eye and definitely put a smile on my face. I would like to thank everyone for their reviews, impressions, and kind words.  If anyone has any questions about the devices or compatibility with your gear, or installation questions, I would be happy to answer them.


 
  
 Your products have gotten a lot of traction on this thread!  I am a big fan of the Singles in my X7.
  
 I know there have been posts dedicated to the doubles in the past, especially with respect to getting them to fit inside the lid closure.  Other than a soldering operation, is there any way to get the doubles to fit in the X7 with the lid closed?


----------



## sparko311

Well there are a couple options - and it sounds like there may be some confusion out there about the legs, risers, sockets, etc. 

 The devices are shipped with a socket to protect the legs and pins in shipping.  This is one of the cheapest sockets known to man, so its not going to be as good as a socket with circular machined pins would be in an installation.  Once the socket is removed - the remaining gold pins and legs are soldered into place on the board.  I have seen people remove these and run wires - which - you have to be a pro at soldering to even attempt. 

 If you need to squeeze out a little height - and are just average at soldering - you can remove the socket in the soundblaster and solder the devices straight into the board.  This will save the height of the socket and I think that may get us somewhere.  Obviously, this will make it much harder to swap devices around since there is no longer a socket, so it may be best to do this only after one is done playing around with everything. 

 Some of these things have a shield or cover and depending on how it mechanically works one may be able to space the shield off a bit with some flat washers or hexnuts, and I think it may buy us just enough room to but the cover/shield back on.  The soundblaster (looking at these pics anyway) may not be a candidate for this.

 Andrew


----------



## Yethal

sparko311 said:


> Andrew of Sparkos Labs here.  Wow guys, reading this thread has all but brought a tear to my eye and definitely put a smile on my face. I would like to thank everyone for their reviews, impressions, and kind words.  If anyone has any questions about the devices or compatibility with your gear, or installation questions, I would be happy to answer them.


 

 Well, we'd like to thank You for making such amazing products. Both SS3601 and SS3602 are definitely worth the price and effort. If I ever buy another device that uses swappable opamps I'll definitely outfit it with Sparkos.
  
 Aaaand that reminds me I've been sitting on the finished SS3602 review for almost a month now waiting for Burson V5i to arrive so I can do proper comparison.


----------



## kellte2

yethal said:


> Well, we'd like to thank You for making such amazing products. Both SS3601 and SS3602 are definitely worth the price and effort. If I ever buy another device that uses swappable opamps I'll definitely outfit it with Sparkos.
> 
> Aaaand that reminds me I've been sitting on the finished SS3602 review for almost a month now waiting for Burson V5i to arrive so I can do proper comparison.




Or post and revise when you've had ample time to compare???


----------



## psinsyd

Came here to update the thread that I just ordered my set, and Andrew wanted me to relay his appreciation for the kind words here!
  
 Really looking forward to swapping the op amps out.
  
 Can attest to Andrew being a great guy to work with.
  
 Now, I just have to fight the urge to order the KEF LS50s..........


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> Or post and revise when you've had ample time to compare???


 

 Lol, they arrived a minute ago. Total travel time is about a month. GJ Burson.


----------



## raband

yethal said:


> Lol, they arrived a minute ago. Total travel time is about a month. GJ Burson.


 
  
  
 And????
  
 Where's the comparison/review?
  
 You must have had them at least 10 mins by now - we should have a 12 paragraph, indepth and well articulated write up by now ;P
  
  
 Croc Dundee:: "I think Burson are in Australia - welcome to lead time when you're on the receiving end "  [insert knife comment here]
 /s


----------



## Yethal

raband said:


> And????
> 
> Where's the comparison/review?
> 
> You must have had them at least 10 mins by now - we should have a 12 paragraph, indepth and well articulated write up by now ;P


 
 Okay mom.


----------



## GarrHaal

yethal said:


> Okay mom.


 
 Are we there yet? Are we there yet? How much longer does it take? Are we there yet?


----------



## Digitalis

To deal with the issue of the Burson V5i Op-amps not fitting the X7 with the base cover on, I bought a set of these silicone feet to add a bit of height to the X7 so the hot op-amps might have better airflow for cooling, and reduce the probability of them burning a hole in my expensive solid timber desk.
  

  
 Also, mbyrnes have you found a pair of speaker stands that are appropriate for the Klipsch RPM-160M? All I have been able to find on fleabay and most speaker stand manufacturers are either complete crap*, a proprietary design for a specific brand of speaker, or overpriced eyesores. Perhaps I should get some good hardwood, get my lathe out and make a pair myself.
  
 * and also frustratingly many of the stands I have looked at have no measurements or maximum weight specs, the RP160 speakers are pretty heavy. I really don't want them falling due to flimsy construction. Some speakers stands also have speaker platforms that are just too small to suite such large speakers. Klipsch are really pushing the term for bookshelf sized speakers with the RPM160s. The JBL 530s I was also looking at are in a similar situation, they are very tall and heavy.


----------



## mbyrnes

digitalis said:


> To deal with the issue of the Burson V5i Op-amps not fitting the X7 with the cover on I bought a set of these silicone feet to add a bit of height to the X7 so the hot op-amps might have better airflow for cooling, and reduce the probability of them burning a hole in my expensive solid timber desk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't own these speakers, but I would highly recommend building your own. The most important factor being you can set the Tweeter height to your listening position. When I've owned stand Mount speakers, I've built stands and it cost almost nothing. That would be my recommendation!


----------



## GarrHaal

Yethal
  
 So hows the Burson Duals review going?


----------



## Digitalis

@Yethal, when is that V5i review coming, it will be interesting if your own impressions are similar to my own. [The V5i doubles are awesome.]
  
 Quote:


mbyrnes said:


> I don't own these speakers, but I would highly recommend building your own. The most important factor being you can set the Tweeter height to your listening position. When I've owned stand Mount speakers, I've built stands and it cost almost nothing. That would be my recommendation!


 
 Sorry I belatedly realized you were quoting someone who had a pair of RP160s - my bad. I'm already getting the materials together for making the stands, since all I have been able to find online is crap.
  
 One of the joys of reviewing audio hardware is that it encourages the discovery of interesting music :
  

  
 This particular track sounds fantastic through the Klipsch RP160M with the Burson V5i, they are an excellent match.


----------



## GarrHaal

> @Yethal, when is that V5i review coming, it will be interesting if your own impressions are similar to my own. [The V5i doubles are awesome.]


 
 Yeah I've been waiting like forever for the review. My money is in his hands so no pressure


----------



## Yethal

Please, by all means put as much pressure as you want on me. I have three reviews in backlog with a fourth one on the way and if I don't get off my lazy ass I'll never be able to finish them.


----------



## mbyrnes

I'll be starting my listening with the Burson op amps on Monday. It'll take a few days of listening, but a review should be up by next weekend. I want it complete before my meet next Saturday. That way I can swap op amps between the Burson and Sparkos depending on what listeners may prefer. Fun times ahead! 

Yethal, you better beat me to my review!


----------



## Yethal

Finally dropped the SS3602 review.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/sparkos-labs-ss3602-discrete-op-amps/reviews/18296
  
 I'll need to develop some self-discipline so in the future you won't have to wait a month for a two-page long write-up.
  
@sparko311 - If You ever develop another audio product, please let me know. I'll gladly be the first buyer.


----------



## sparko311

@Yethal - Thanks for the great review!  I AM currently developing a new audio product.  The SS Phono Amplifier.  Its not a secret but I havent been talking about it much yet either.  Its going to have a full 4.2X2.7" touch screen display and universal input for both MM and MC.  Programmable R loading, C loading, Gain setting,  LF cutoff, and channel trim to account for L - R mismatch in many cartridges.  (Most spec .5dB to 1.5dB matching)  Its quite a ways off - I have a single channel prototype working on a proto board (Express PCB!) and the microcontroller and display stuff working on a PIC Fusion development board from Mikroelektronika.  I am now at the point of doing a full layout to marry the two together.  Today I ordered a bunch of Mu Metal and magnetic shielding material to evaluate.  Initial tests show a noise floor of ~0.35nV per Root Hz... Before RIAA EQ is applied.  In the coming weeks I plan on starting to talk about it.  Take some proto photos.  Make some FB posts about it.  If you have not friended me on FB,there are links to do that all over my site. 

 And of course this product will exclusively use the Discrete OPAs in the audio chain and Discrete regulators in the power supply.


----------



## Yethal

sparko311 said:


> @Yethal - Thanks for the great review!  I AM currently developing a new audio product.  The SS Phono Amplifier.  Its not a secret but I havent been talking about it much yet either.  Its going to have a full 4.2X2.7" touch screen display and universal input for both MM and MC.  Programmable R loading, C loading, Gain setting,  LF cutoff, and channel trim to account for L - R mismatch in many cartridges.  (Most spec .5dB to 1.5dB matching)  Its quite a ways off - I have a single channel prototype working on a proto board (Express PCB!) and the microcontroller and display stuff working on a PIC Fusion development board from Mikroelektronika.  I am now at the point of doing a full layout to marry the two together.  Today I ordered a bunch of Mu Metal and magnetic shielding material to evaluate.  Initial tests show a noise floor of ~0.35nV per Root Hz... Before RIAA EQ is applied.  In the coming weeks I plan on starting to talk about it.  Take some proto photos.  Make some FB posts about it.  If you have not friended me on FB,there are links to do that all over my site.
> 
> And of course this product will exclusively use the Discrete OPAs in the audio chain and Discrete regulators in the power supply.


 

 Sounds exciting! Think You could create a dedicated thread for it once it's ready so the community can get all hyped up?


----------



## sparko311

Well, I would like to do that, but 'm not so sure that Head-Fi is the right place to do it.  Head-Fi is a great forum (fantastic, actually), but they arent very tolerant of or friendly towards people like me.  They get upset when people like me start threads to advertise and promote our products. (Unless, of course, one pays them for that privilege. Thus far, I have not)  Even then, you have to keep it in the advertising section of the forum, and not in the good parts of the forum where the people are. 

 All forums are like this to some extent, but in my experience HeadFi is the most aggressive about enforcing it.  And, sure, I get it - nobody wants their forum that is supposed to be "for the people" getting over ran with businesses and advertising, so I cant say that I blame them much. I mean, people have hated advertising and commercials and junk mail and spam since the moment they were all invented.   Myself included.

 So because of all this - I kinda have to wait for other people to start the conversations and threads, and then I can sort of just casually chime in. Ya know?

 Its all about the people man.  If the people want to talk about something - theyll let you.  If a guy like me wants to talk about my own products - that's a little more complicated


----------



## Evshrug

I hear you man... in the deals thread, we had a company last year post their website's specials almost daily. I mean, it WAS the deals thread, but it was drowning out "highlight" deals from other sites and manufacturers, and a bunch of people rose up and said "this is going too far, this is soliciting." Even though the company was a sponsor, and a Mod came in and said the company wasn't breaking rules, the company was worried that they were hurting their reputation and started posting deals on the Sponsor thread. Individuals often highlighted deals from that store anyway after that, but it seems that company has largely transitioned to car audio since then.

So, I get you on complicated! This is technically a Soundblaster X7 thread, technically the comments section on a review! At the same time, user experience (and my friend Yethal) on this thread are how I heard about you, otherwise I don't usually go to the sponsor's threads unless I'm "shopping." I honestly don't even know if there's a component parts section, and I wouldn't have believed the opamps made much difference without reading about them here.

In the end, I think Earfonia opened the door in his review by including a few opamp comparisons. In the end, I'm GLAD I have heard of you and other "premium" OpAmp upgrade options, because upgrading made my X7 enjoyable but "uncomfortably" close to my higher-end dedicated amp (a good half-way point between stock and the separate amp).

IF I was making my own OpAmp thread, I'd title it "OpAmp upgrades" and state in the first post that owners should post their impressions and discuss, manufacturers are welcome too but they shouldn't compare themselves to others or fight.


----------



## Evshrug

yethal said:


> Please, by all means put as much pressure as you want on me. I have three reviews in backlog with a fourth one on the way and if I don't get off my lazy ass I'll never be able to finish them.



It's fun, but it starts to feel like a second job, doesn't it?
My final review, posted last week, in video form. Turn the cheese factor to 11!
[video]https://youtu.be/q8Oku0kQe0s[/video]


----------



## Yethal

sparko311 said:


> Well, I would like to do that, but 'm not so sure that Head-Fi is the right place to do it.  Head-Fi is a great forum (fantastic, actually), but they arent very tolerant of or friendly towards people like me.  They get upset when people like me start threads to advertise and promote our products. (Unless, of course, one pays them for that privilege. Thus far, I have not)  Even then, you have to keep it in the advertising section of the forum, and not in the good parts of the forum where the people are.
> 
> All forums are like this to some extent, but in my experience HeadFi is the most aggressive about enforcing it.  And, sure, I get it - nobody wants their forum that is supposed to be "for the people" getting over ran with businesses and advertising, so I cant say that I blame them much. I mean, people have hated advertising and commercials and junk mail and spam since the moment they were all invented.   Myself included.
> 
> ...


 

 It's a vicious cycle, there needs to be a thread so the people hear about a particular product but the people first need to hear about said product to create a thread for it.
 So, in order to break this cycle I've created a separate thread for discrete opamps discussion here:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/842335/discrete-op-amps-discussion-thread
  
 It's mostly placeholder now but I'll keep adding to it as the time goes
  
  


evshrug said:


> It's fun, but it starts to feel like a second job, doesn't it?
> My final review, posted last week, in video form. Turn the cheese factor to 11!


 

 I'm eight reviews in and I still have no idea what I'm doing.
 Is it okay if I link to Your Burson V5i review in the newly-created thread?
  
@mbyrnes - same question
  
 If there is anyone else I forgot about who posted their review/impressions and would like it added to the thread please reach out.


----------



## Evshrug

Yeah, Link it baby link it!
And I know what you're doing in your reviews... you're repeating all the sundry stuff like build materials and features/stats like anyone can read on a product page, BUT you're also doing the two parts that many "reviewers" miss: actually giving a description of the sound character, and explaining _how_ design or feature choices make for a benefit/detriment to the end-user (for example, an analog split headphone/mic cable instead of a digital USB dongle that limits connection options).


----------



## Yethal

evshrug said:


> Yeah, Link it baby link it!
> And I know what you're doing in your reviews... you're repeating all the sundry stuff like build materials and features/stats like anyone can read on a product page, BUT you're also doing the two parts that many "reviewers" miss: actually giving a description of the sound character, and explaining _how_ design or feature choices make for a benefit/detriment to the end-user (for example, an analog split headphone/mic cable instead of a digital USB dongle that limits connection options).


 

 And I add dank memes.


----------



## Digitalis

evshrug said:


> It's fun, but it starts to feel like a second job, doesn't it?


 
  
 If you enjoy something try reviewing it, if you still like it after that experience: It's a passion that will last.
  
 I work as a commercial photographer - I do a fair number of camera and lens reviews, I do it because I care about my work and having accurate data, and providing it to others so they can make the best choices to suit their needs. Also, I enjoy having a big sledgehammer of empirical science to quash any pseudo-scientific rubbish vacuous minds on the internet come up with about how cameras and lenses work.


----------



## sparko311

yethal said:


> And I add dank memes.


 
 Dank memes you speak of?  I too endeavor in such arts....


----------



## GarrHaal

sparko311 said:


> Dank memes you speak of?  I too endeavor in such arts....


 

  
  
 Oh wait, you already did


----------



## Yethal

sparko311 said:


> Dank memes you speak of?  I too endeavor in such arts....



I'm so going to put that in the opamp thread.


----------



## Sam21

Does the sparko labs op amp reduce X7's hiss in any way ?


----------



## kellte2

sam21 said:


> Does the sparko labs op amp reduce X7's hiss in any way ?



The only hiss I hear is when the BT-W2 is connected to my PS4. Without that connection, I have a hard time hearing any hiss outside of extremely loud, potentially headphone breaking volumes (without sound playing, of course).


----------



## Yethal

sam21 said:


> Does the sparko labs op amp reduce X7's hiss in any way ?



Doubt it but I've noticed reduced hiss after I moved the power supply of my router to a different power strip than the strip the X7 is plugged in. Turns out dirty power isn't just audiophile voodoo.


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

Has anyone experienced and issue when having another USB audio device hooked to the computer with the X7? 
  
 I recently got some Bose Companion 5s for my birthday and ever since they also got hooked up my X7 has been acting weird. The X7 now only controls my system volume but not the volume of everything all at once like it used too. It's pretty annoying because now I have to go into the mixer menu to adjust the optical in when playing games vs just adjusting the over all system volume. Also it seems like the X7 is stuck at a certain percentage now and I cant get it too go lower or higher even when adjusting the mixer sliders. It will go higher only for any media played via the computer however, but nothing else.


----------



## raband

Is it in Direct Mode?


----------



## mbyrnes

yethal said:


> It's a vicious cycle, there needs to be a thread so the people hear about a particular product but the people first need to hear about said product to create a thread for it.
> So, in order to break this cycle I've created a separate thread for discrete opamps discussion here:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/842335/discrete-op-amps-discussion-thread
> 
> ...


 
  
 You can absolutely use my review. I'll have the Burson V5 review up soon. They do make a difference and it is nice you are taking the initiative to get a thread going to talk about it!


----------



## mbyrnes

sam21 said:


> Does the sparko labs op amp reduce X7's hiss in any way ?


 
  
 I get no hiss at all from the X7. My power supply is on the floor, so it is a good 3' away from the unit. I also listen at really loud volumes, so I am positive it is quiet.


----------



## kellte2

mbyrnes said:


> I get no hiss at all from the X7. My power supply is on the floor, so it is a good 3' away from the unit. I also listen at really loud volumes, so I am positive it is quiet.



I specifically tested my X7 for hiss last night. Ramped up the volume to max (without music playing) and it was black. No hiss that I could hear at all. 

As soon as my BT-W2 connects from my PS4, I do get an audible hiss. My guess is that the USB ports on the PS4 pro are noisy and that my headphones are relatively sensitive.


----------



## mbyrnes

kellte2 said:


> I specifically tested my X7 for hiss last night. Ramped up the volume to max (without music playing) and it was black. No hiss that I could hear at all.
> 
> As soon as my BT-W2 connects from my PS4, I do get an audible hiss. My guess is that the USB ports on the PS4 pro are noisy and that my headphones are relatively sensitive.


 
  
 That sucks. I do not have a PS4, but I do have the BT-W2 (don't currently use it). I'd love a PS4 but no optical out on the regular version rules it out. I have no desire for a Pro at this time. Rumors are starting that Sony is going to release another updated model at E3. If I can get the PS4 regular with optical I am all in. Finally enough games that I can justify owning it along with my Xbox One that I adore.


----------



## ElectronicTonic

kellte2 said:


> I specifically tested my X7 for hiss last night. Ramped up the volume to max (without music playing) and it was black. No hiss that I could hear at all.
> 
> As soon as my BT-W2 connects from my PS4, I do get an audible hiss. My guess is that the USB ports on the PS4 pro are noisy and that my headphones are relatively sensitive.


 I can test with some sensitive IEMs later tonight. I use Sennheiser PC360 and HD 700 and haven't noticed a hiss.


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> I specifically tested my X7 for hiss last night. Ramped up the volume to max (without music playing) and it was black. No hiss that I could hear at all.
> 
> As soon as my BT-W2 connects from my PS4, I do get an audible hiss. My guess is that the USB ports on the PS4 pro are noisy and that my headphones are relatively sensitive.


 

 Seriously, try plugging the X7 straight into a wall or a separate power strip. My noise problems disappeared after I did that. Interestingly enough, the hiss was audible only with V5i duals installed.


----------



## kellte2

yethal said:


> Seriously, try plugging the X7 straight into a wall or a separate power strip. My noise problems disappeared after I did that. Interestingly enough, the hiss was audible only with V5i duals installed.



The problem, in my case, is the BT-W2. It's minor and I leave it unplugged when gaming solo. Even the hiss is relatively minor, but it's there if go looking for it. Unless changing where I plug-in my PS4 would make a difference, I think it's probably a product of a noisy USB port. Had similar noisy USB issues in the past, back to my original PS4 and MacBook Pro.


----------



## sparko311

Anyone ever try using a USB isolator for this sort of thing?  Itll break the ground loop between the PC and any subsequent equipment.  Plugging things into the same outlet strip helps and it sometimes helps to bust off the third prong on power cables.  Its likely not advised but - I do it all the time to float scopes and things. 

 Things like this for the USB isolator. 

 http://www.bb-elec.com/Products/USB-Connectivity/USB-Isolators.aspx


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

Nope, I unplugged the Bose and it started working fine. 

 Looks like the X7 doesn't want to play nice when both of them are connected, the Bose work just fine when they are. 

 Quote: 





raband said:


> Is it in Direct Mode?


----------



## Yethal

sparko311 said:


> Anyone ever try using a USB isolator for this sort of thing?  Itll break the ground loop between the PC and any subsequent equipment.  Plugging things into the same outlet strip helps and it sometimes helps to bust off the third prong on power cables.  Its likely not advised but - I do it all the time to float scopes and things.
> 
> Things like this for the USB isolator.
> 
> http://www.bb-elec.com/Products/USB-Connectivity/USB-Isolators.aspx


 

 Would it help to use a power strip with built-in ground loop isolation? Or is that going too far?


----------



## sparko311

Depends on what they mean by "ground loop isolation" and how they achieve that.  Ive seen what are supposed to be "Isloation transformers" but the third prong ground goes across the isolation barrier as a piece of wire.  To me - that aint really isolated. Some may just put a large choke in that ground, and claim some type of high frequency or RF isolation and ground loop breaking, but again that isnt really what we are trying to do here.  Dont get me started on the evils of that third prong ground.  Ha.  

 Do you know what they do to achieve this "built in ground loop isolation" ?


----------



## Sam21

the best solution is to use an online UPS , it basically turns outlet's AC to DC and then regenerates a pure and clean AC from the DC using an inverter....I bought a used/cheap one (200 bucks) a few months back....


----------



## sparko311

sam21 said:


> the best solution is to use an online UPS , it basically turns outlet's AC to DC and then regenerates a pure and clean AC from the DC using an inverter....I bought a used/cheap one (200 bucks) a few months back....


 
  
 Are those UPS isolated?To really check one would have to look for continuity between the third prong ground on the input side and the third prong on the output sides. If the ohm meter says its a piece of wire between those two - then to me its not really isolated.    Sometimes they dont isolate this third prong for safety regulation reasons - but to me, that is what we are REALLY trying to isolate. This aside, the claimed isolation for things like this tends to apply for the line itself - not the ground.  But remember that the third prong ground is connected to the Neutral (1 side of the line) back at the breaker box.  So right away, by virtue of this ground,  one side of the line isnt really isolated either if it sneaks through on the third prong ground by way of the breaker box. Such are the evils of this third prong ground and associated misnomers surrounding the terms "Isolation" as it applies to UPS supplies and "isolation transformers" and the like. 

 If you do this ohm meter test though, unplug everything but know that the battery may be keeping the outputs live.  You can still check the continuity at this point - just be sure you hit the third prong ground with your ohm meter and dont "wrong hole it."


----------



## Digitalis

monsieurniceguy said:


> Has anyone experienced and issue when having another USB audio device hooked to the computer with the X7?
> 
> I recently got some Bose Companion 5s for my birthday and ever since they also got hooked up my X7 has been acting weird. The X7 now only controls my system volume but not the volume of everything all at once like it used too. It's pretty annoying because now I have to go into the mixer menu to adjust the optical in when playing games vs just adjusting the over all system volume. Also it seems like the X7 is stuck at a certain percentage now and I cant get it too go lower or higher even when adjusting the mixer sliders. It will go higher only for any media played via the computer however, but nothing else.


 
  
 I have two USB audio sources connected to my primary PC. I switch between them constantly, I haven't had any issues with hiss from my X7 - perhaps the USB ports are inherently noisy. I switch between USB audio devices in the windows 7 sound control panel, I set the primary audio device to the one I wish to use, and I have no conflicts when switching. certainly no hiss, I have a pair of very sensitive speakers connected to my X7 [ 96dB @ 1watt ] with the  volume maxed out I can't hear any hiss at all. The primary device is what windows volume control will affect - any device that isn't the primary device will have to be manually adjusted. For this, I suggest using the knob on the front of the X7.


----------



## Yethal

sparko311 said:


> Depends on what they mean by "ground loop isolation" and how they achieve that.  Ive seen what are supposed to be "Isloation transformers" but the third prong ground goes across the isolation barrier as a piece of wire.  To me - that aint really isolated. Some may just put a large choke in that ground, and claim some type of high frequency or RF isolation and ground loop breaking, but again that isnt really what we are trying to do here.  Dont get me started on the evils of that third prong ground.  Ha.
> 
> Do you know what they do to achieve this "built in ground loop isolation" ?


 

 No idea, I've found a power strip labeled as noise and transients suppressor, made by a company I can't find any info on. No idea whether it actually does anything but I may run some tests on it out of curiosity.


----------



## tox1c90

Hi!
 
I have recently bought an X7 and have noticed a strange thing regarding sampling rate. As per default, bit depth and sampling rate is set to 16 bit 48 khz by the driver for the common mode in Windows sound panel. Usually the first thing I do is to set sampling rate to 44.1 khz matching most of my music.
 However, with the X7 I noticed that whenever the sampling rate is set to something else than 48 Khz there, I get some clicking noises whenever I start playing something or skip to the next track, for example in Windows Media Player which relies on the common mode sampling rate.
 ​​I know this kind of noise from my former Asus sound card when using WASAPI so that the card always switches its internal sampling rate to the one of the incoming signal. Or when I directly change sampling rate in Xonar Audio Center, it gave me a little *click* when the first thing is actually played with that rate.
  
 ​For the X7 it looks like there is no possibility to change the hardware sampling rate, so it seems that it's always reverting back to the default 48 Khz when nothing is played, which is why I get this small *click* everytime I start playing something in 44.1 Khz or skip to next track.
  
 ​When I set 48 Khz in windows sound panel, everything is fine. Can someone of you confirm this behavior or is it a problem with my unit?


----------



## Yethal

tox1c90 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have recently bought an X7 and have noticed a strange thing regarding sampling rate. As per default, bit depth and sampling rate is set to 16 bit 48 khz by the driver for the common mode in Windows sound panel. Usually the first thing I do is to set sampling rate to 44.1 khz matching most of my music.
> However, with the X7 I noticed that whenever the sampling rate is set to something else than 48 Khz there, I get some clicking noises whenever I start playing something or skip to the next track, for example in Windows Media Player which relies on the common mode sampling rate.
> ...


 

 It seems that You haven't installed the Creative drivers. Install them and see if the issue occurs again. If it does, change the Direct Mode setting and check again.


----------



## tox1c90

yethal said:


> It seems that You haven't installed the Creative drivers. Install them and see if the issue occurs again. If it does, change the Direct Mode setting and check again.


 

 ​Latest drivers and firmware were installed. But I checked it with Direct Mode now, and there it is not happening. Could it be that the DSP chip always switches back to 48 khz when there is no 44.1 khz audio coming from the PC?
  
 That would explain everything. Start playback in WMP  -> DSP goes from 48 to 44.1 *click*, skip to next track -> DSP goes back to 48 *click* and then again to 44.1 when the next track starts playing *click*


----------



## Yethal

tox1c90 said:


> ​Latest drivers and firmware were installed. But I checked it with Direct Mode now, and there it is not happening. Could it be that the DSP chip always switches back to 48 khz when there is no 44.1 khz audio coming from the PC?
> 
> That would explain everything. Start playback in WMP  -> DSP goes from 48 to 44.1 *click*, skip to next track -> DSP goes back to 48 *click* and then again to 44.1 when the next track starts playing *click*


 

 DSP chip switches to what You set in the Advanced tab of the Windows Sound Configuration. Set it 24/192 and it will upsample to that rate.


----------



## tox1c90

yethal said:


> DSP chip switches to what You set in the Advanced tab of the Windows Sound Configuration. Set it 24/192 and it will upsample to that rate.


 

 ​There I have set it to 24/44.1, but obviously it's not staying there, which is why I hear it switching all the time when I start playing something.


----------



## Yethal

tox1c90 said:


> ​There I have set it to 24/44.1, but obviously it's not staying there, which is why I hear it switching all the time when I start playing something.


 

 Does it still occur when using Foobar with output set to WASAPI or ASIO? In theory it shouldn't.


----------



## tox1c90

yethal said:


> Does it still occur when using Foobar with output set to WASAPI or ASIO? In theory it shouldn't.


 

 ​Again different behavior for WASAPI between DSP and direct mode.
  
 Direct mode: Each time I play a file with a different sampling rate than before, I hear a clicking/switching sound coming directly out of the X7 device itself. But this occurs only if the sampling rate really changes. If I play 10 files with 44.1 after eachother there is no such sound.
  
 DSP mode: There is no clicking/switching sound coming directly out of the X7​, but I hear the same click/pop in my headphones that I described before using WMP. Basically it behaves the same and occurs everytime I play a file with a different sampling rate than 48 Khz.


----------



## Yethal

tox1c90 said:


> ​Again different behavior for WASAPI between DSP and direct mode.
> 
> Direct mode: Each time I play a file with a different sampling rate than before, I hear a clicking/switching sound coming directly out of the X7 device itself. But this occurs only if the sampling rate really changes. If I play 10 files with 44.1 after eachother there is no such sound.
> 
> DSP mode: There is no clicking/switching sound coming directly out of the X7​, but I hear the same click/pop in my headphones that I described before using WMP. Basically it behaves the same and occurs everytime I play a file with a different sampling rate than 48 Khz.


 

 Makes sense, X7 has its own internal mixer in order to be able to play from all inputs at once and this mixer probably does resampling too. Direct Mode bypasses the DSP chip which contains both the mixer and the resampler so everything's all right.


----------



## tox1c90

There is another thing which is strange. I have set it up for 5.1 speakers to get SBX virtual surround through my headphones.
  
 Try the following:
  
 - Set it to DSP mode
 - Set to 5.1 speakers in Windows sound panel
 - Set to 24/44.1 in advanced settings
 - Now on the screen in Windows sound panel where you configure the speaker system (stereo/5.1) there is a "Test" button (or you can directly click on each speaker). There I get heavily distorted audio when I click on the front center or the back surround speakers.
  
 This distortion is also only there for 24/44.1, but NOT for 24/48. Fortunately it looks like a Windows thing, because in games/movies etc. the surround channels are played without distortion.


----------



## Yethal

tox1c90 said:


> There is another thing which is strange. I have set it up for 5.1 speakers to get SBX virtual surround through my headphones.
> 
> Try the following:
> 
> ...


 

 I'm on Linux, 5.1 playback works without any issues.


----------



## tox1c90

Wow... looks like there is some serious Windows-bullsh*t happening...
  
 I noticed that on my laptop it's working just fine, until I changed the configuration a few times via Windows sound panel. Then suddenly I got these popping sounds back. Now I connected the X7 back to my desktop computer and set it to 24/44.1 Khz.
 And now it's fine, no clicking sound and no distortion in Windows speaker test in DSP mode. Seems like it was not applying the settings to the X7 correctly before. I don't have a clue why this happens
 I think I will NEVER touch these settings again as long as it's working now...


----------



## GarrHaal

Got my set of sparkos duals. Your reviews about them is spot on. A whole new listening experience. All the new details and clarity is amazing. I higly recommend getting a full set of singles and duals from Sparkos. It makes the X7 complete.


----------



## Digitalis

tox1c90 said:


> Wow... looks like there is some serious Windows-bullsh*t happening...
> 
> I noticed that on my laptop it's working just fine, until I changed the configuration a few times via Windows sound panel. Then suddenly I got these popping sounds back. Now I connected the X7 back to my desktop computer and set it to 24/44.1 Khz.
> And now it's fine, no clicking sound and no distortion in Windows speaker test in DSP mode. Seems like it was not applying the settings to the X7 correctly before. I don't have a clue why this happens
> I think I will NEVER touch these settings again as long as it's working now...


 

 Have you checked your USB cable? there could be a broken or poorly soldered connector on one of the data lines - or the USB port itself could be faulty. I have my X7 permanently set to 24/96 on both my PC and laptop - 24/196 is a bit pointless..unless I want to listen to John Cage's sonata for bats.


----------



## tox1c90

I did some further investigation using the udial.wav - resampling test. I think many of you know that - it's an audio file with 44.1 Khz sampling rate filled with a signal especially made to cause HEAVY distortion when going through (bad) resamplers. Actually so loud distortions that it can destroy your speakers.
  
 So I connected some cheap speakers to the X7 line-out and tested in DSP mode with several Windows sampling rate settings. Most interesting result: When you set Windows to 44.1 Khz and play the udial.wav in DSP mode, you get extremely distorted sound. It is really screaming out of the speakers.
  
 So with these settings Windows mixer is doing nothing and just sends the 44.1 Khz audio from the file to the X7. That you get distortion in this case means that the DSP is indeed doing some resampling.
 I tested all sampling rate settings in Windows and found out that the only setting where you don't get any resampling artifacts is 48 Khz.
  
  
 As a result, this means two things:
  
 1. The resampling algorithms built into the sound mixer of Windows 10 are really really good, so that you don't even get distortions with a test file especially made to cause distortions
 2. The DSP of the X7 is resampling everything to 48 Khz, and if the incoming signal is not 48 Khz, it does a worse job than Windows 10 software algorithms.
  
  
 To rule out a problem with the DAC, I tested it as well in direct mode. There I got no distortion at 44.1 Khz output. That means the X7 correctly set the DAC to sampling rate of incoming audio signal, but only in direct mode!


----------



## shuto77

Finally got my X7 back. They just sent me a new one. Wasn't as painless as I was expecting. 

I need to test the dac section put vs my Schiit Mimby.

@lenroot77, how are you liking your Schiit Gumby? Is it a huge step up from the X7's dac and the Mimby?


----------



## kellte2

shuto77 said:


> Finally got my X7 back. They just sent me a new one. Wasn't as painless as I was expecting.
> 
> I need to test the dac section put vs my Schiit Mimby.
> 
> @lenroot77, how are you liking your Schiit Gumby? Is it a huge step up from the X7's dac and the Mimby?


What happened with your X7?


----------



## shuto77

kellte2 said:


> What happened with your X7?


 
  
  
 The RCA outputs were fried. I never noticed this until I tried to connect it to an external amp. I also started hearing hissing out of the left channel after I swapped in the V5i op-amps. They replaced it, so I'm very happy.


----------



## Cesarlo

Hi everyone. First of all, thank you for all of your comments and words of advice so far; to someone like me, who's very new to this world, it's been great to read.
  
 I'm currently looking at purchasing an X7. My current setup for PS4 gaming is a V-Moda Boom Mic Pro on a pair of Phillips X2's plugged into an Astro MixAmp. And while that's okay, I know it could be a lot better.
  
 I understand there's the Creative BT-W2 which allows mic chat on the PS4.
  
 This is more than likely a really stupid question, so I do apologise in advance, but so I can fully understand how it'd look, am I right in thinking that the X7 could sit next to my PS4, connected via optical, with the BT-W2 plugged into one of the USB ports, and my X2's plugged directly into the X7? Is that it? So it'd only be one wire to the X7? My current setup has three wires running across the floor and it's really messy.
  
 I sit about five metres from my TV so it'd mean getting some form of cable to extend the V-Moda cable, as it's relatively short, but any help or advice would be much appreciated.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Yethal

cesarlo said:


> Hi everyone. First of all, thank you for all of your comments and words of advice so far; to someone like me, who's very new to this world, it's been great to read.
> 
> I'm currently looking at purchasing an X7. My current setup for PS4 gaming is a V-Moda Boom Mic Pro on a pair of Phillips X2's plugged into an Astro MixAmp. And while that's okay, I know it could be a lot better.
> 
> ...



Yup, that's exactly how it works.


----------



## Cesarlo

yethal said:


> Yup, that's exactly how it works.


 
  
 Many thanks Yethal. I thought so, but I wanted to double check to make sure I wasn't missing anything.
  
 One last question, for anyone who uses the V-Moda Boom Mic with the X7 and PS4, how did you go about extending the cable? Would an adapter have any kind of impact on the sound quality? What's the best option?
  
 Thanks again.


----------



## shuto77

I'm debating whether I should upgrade my DAC from the X7, but keep it for gaming. 

Can anyone compare their impressions of the X7's dac vs higher-end ones. 

I'm trying to figure out whether I should upgrade my DAC or headphones.

I'm currently rocking a Cavalli Liquid Carbon, E-MU Teak and ibasso It03. I might buy a MrSpeakers Aeon as well.


----------



## ls13coco

Anyone experience a raised noise floor with their x7? I used to only have a background buzz with the X2 or X00 above 50 volume high gain, but now I'm getting it with the K712 and HE400I which were silent up until 100 volume on high gain before. Really hoping it's not a op-amp D:


----------



## Yethal

ls13coco said:


> Anyone experience a raised noise floor with their x7? I used to only have a background buzz with the X2 or X00 above 50 volume high gain, but now I'm getting it with the K712 and HE400I which were silent up until 100 volume on high gain before. Really hoping it's not a op-amp D:



Only with v5i and only with the power supply of my router plugged into the same power strip as the X7.


----------



## ls13coco

yethal said:


> Only with v5i and only with the power supply of my router plugged into the same power strip as the X7.




The V5i had a higher noise floor? I'll try a different power bar before trying the stock op-amps then, thanks!


----------



## Yethal

ls13coco said:


> The V5i had a higher noise floor? I'll try a different power bar before trying the stock op-amps then, thanks!


 

 They don't, once I unplugged the power supply they became dead quiet. It seems they're just more sensitive to dirty power.


----------



## ls13coco

yethal said:


> They don't, once I unplugged the power supply they became dead quiet. It seems they're just more sensitive to dirty power.


 
  
 Ah yes, makes sense. I have the V5i in the LD1+ which has lowered the noise floor, so I was confused at first.



 So, I fixed the issue with the buzzing. Maybe this short story will help someone, someday.

 I started by using a new power bar with just the X7 plugged in, no difference. Then I used a different power adapter of the same power, no difference again.
 Next, I removed all 4 Sparkos op-amps and put the stock op-amps in. Fixed the issue. I thought maybe the Sparkos has become a little loose, so I put them back in and the buzzing was also gone. I figured, problem fixed and it's not my Sparkos, whew.
 Then, I plugged both digital optical cables, and the 4 RCAs into the input and output back in through a ground loop isolator. Problem came back, so I first unplugged the LD1+ from the output, then the ps4 chat adapter RCAs from the input. It was the input that was the issue, but it only seemed to be a big issue while running through the ground loop isolator, which has helped with the output (Little Dot). The problem is still there, yet lesser, when using the input without the isolator but it is strange as this was never an issue before. Either way, leaving the input unplugged when not in use, and won't be running them through the isolator.


----------



## kellte2

ls13coco said:


> Ah yes, makes sense. I have the V5i in the LD1+ which has lowered the noise floor, so I was confused at first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How high is the volume for you to hear the noise floor? Are you able to hear the floor during quiet passages of music or in quiet areas during gaming?


----------



## ls13coco

kellte2 said:


> How high is the volume for you to hear the noise floor? Are you able to hear the floor during quiet passages of music or in quiet areas during gaming?




With the input plugged in with the isolator, the noise buzz started being immediately noticeable at about 40 volume on high gain with the 2 harder to drive headphones.
This was a little noticible in gaming, but with the line in unplugged its dead silent.


----------



## kellte2

ls13coco said:


> With the input plugged in with the isolator, the noise buzz started being immediately noticeable at about 40 volume on high gain with the 2 harder to drive headphones.
> This was a little noticible in gaming, but with the line in unplugged its dead silent.




Interesting. Hope you find a resolution. I can hear the floor with all four Sparkos op amps but I would never play audio when the volume is cranked up that loud as it would damage my headphones (and ears).


----------



## Digitalis

shuto77 said:


> ... E-MU Teak.


 
 I'll admit I have been looking at getting a pair of these. How are they? are you posting a review?


----------



## shuto77

digitalis said:


> I'll admit I have been looking at getting a pair of these. How are they? are you posting a review?




Yes, I'm planning on writing a review on them. They're not the best headphones I've ever owned (ZMF Ori Blackwoods or Alpha Primes are a bit better), but they're the first pair I've decided to keep as all-arounders, and they're great for the price. Just make sure you get the ones with the detachable cable - the stock cable sucks. It's 10-ft-long, very heavy and inflexible.


----------



## Digitalis

The E-MU teak headphones look interesting, most will recall the creative E-MU line of products were for the professional market. I have also been looking at the Fidelio L2 and Grado 225E headphones...and as a left field option : the Audeze iSine20 magneplanar earphones.


----------



## Angelo Emma

Hi everyone! I am using my X7 limited edition as a "preamplifier" connected with RCA to a final Marantz 120W + 120W, connected in turn to the Klipsch towers. Needless to say, the sound is wonderful. I want to know how to use ASIO drivers with the X7. Thank you


----------



## VeerK

angelo emma said:


> Hi everyone! I am using my X7 limited edition as a "preamplifier" connected with RCA to a final Marantz 120W + 120W, connected in turn to the Klipsch towers. Needless to say, the sound is wonderful. I want to know how to use ASIO drivers with the X7. Thank you




If you go to the Creative website you should be able to download the X7 Drivers package along with the ASIO drivers. Then just use the ASIO output mode with your music player of choice. Personally I use foobar2000 in ASIO


----------



## Angelo Emma

ok got it!  thanks!


----------



## Angelo Emma

It possible to have a Dsd codec or hardware to connect to X7? Thanks


----------



## Yethal

angelo emma said:


> It possible to have a Dsd codec or hardware to connect to X7? Thanks



Nope You have to convert in software


----------



## Angelo Emma

Sorry; i have another question: i put my blu ray disc on pc and using Power Dvd 16 ultra with DTS Master Audio 24bit 192khz and Stereo PCM 24/192. I set sound card option up to 24bit 192Khz but when i listen on powerdvd - information i read: LPCM 48 Khz 16 bit!?? Why? X7 soundblaster don't work? Thanks?


----------



## Yethal

angelo emma said:


> Sorry; i have another question: i put my blu ray disc on pc and using Power Dvd 16 ultra with DTS Master Audio 24bit 192khz and Stereo PCM 24/192. I set sound card option up to 24bit 192Khz but when i listen on powerdvd - information i read: LPCM 48 Khz 16 bit!?? Why? X7 soundblaster don't work? Thanks?



Enable Direct Mode.


----------



## Angelo Emma

it's already enable!


----------



## Angelo Emma

No other helps dear Yethal?


----------



## raband

USB or optical? (not sure if it'd matter???)


----------



## Yethal

angelo emma said:


> No other helps dear Yethal?



Enable WASAPI/ASIO within the player. That should help too


----------



## Angelo Emma

Its the same


----------



## Angelo Emma

last question: when i put enable "direct mode" i feel the lowest volume than i disable direct mode. So i think strange because "direct mode" should be direct analogic signal RCA on the final power Marantz SM80. (100W+100W). Why the reason i feel lower volume like t this? please help me for the last time  Thank!


----------



## FlexLikeThat

Hi fellow X7 owners. 

Quick question regarding the BT-W2 adaptor. If I connect this to the USB port on the X7, am I right in assuming this will allow me to connect any Bluetooth headphones I have?

I normally use my wired AKG 712s but as the new owner of a puppy (whose addicted to wires), I need a back up wireless option to connect to the X7. 

I assume this can be done but just wanted to check with anyone who has the BT-W2. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Yethal

flexlikethat said:


> Hi fellow X7 owners.
> 
> Quick question regarding the BT-W2 adaptor. If I connect this to the USB port on the X7, am I right in assuming this will allow me to connect any Bluetooth headphones I have?
> 
> ...


 

 It will not. The USB port on the side is for connecting smartphones only. BT-W2 should be treated as additional USB input.


----------



## FlexLikeThat

yethal said:


> It will not. The USB port on the side is for connecting smartphones only. BT-W2 should be treated as additional USB input.




Thanks for the quick response Yethal. 

I'm glad I checked before ordering the BT-W2. So the only way to connect Bluetooth headphones to the X7 would be to connect a Bluetooth transmitter to the left/right line outs or optical out (depending on the transmitter) on the back of the X7?


----------



## Yethal

flexlikethat said:


> Thanks for the quick response Yethal.
> 
> I'm glad I checked before ordering the BT-W2. So the only way to connect Bluetooth headphones to the X7 would be to connect a Bluetooth transmitter to the left/right line outs or optical out (depending on the transmitter) on the back of the X7?


 

 Yup.


----------



## FlexLikeThat

yethal said:


> Yup.




Thanks for clarifying. 

Now to find some aptX low latency headphones


----------



## Angelo Emma

angelo emma said:


> last question: when i put enable "direct mode" i feel the lowest volume than i disable direct mode. So i think strange because "direct mode" should be direct analogic signal RCA on the final power Marantz SM80. (100W+100W). Why the reason i feel lower volume like t this? please help me for the last time  Thank!


 
 No one help me??


----------



## Yethal

I'd love to but I have no idea what You wrote.


----------



## Angelo Emma

it's simple: when i activate direct mode i ear low volume than i put off direct mode ok? Why if X7 it's connected to the Marantz SM 80 100+100W? i hope it's clear now. Thanks and happy easter to all!


----------



## mbyrnes

Don't know who asked, quote didn't work. I have the X7 with Sparkos op amps and also a Schiit Mimby. I have not done a direct comparison between the two, but honestly I cannot tell a difference if just switching back and forth between the two. This is just listening and enjoying, and they sound the same. Now if I was to test the two, I am sure something would be different between them, but honestly it isn't obvious. I use a pretty good amp with both, so the DAC should be more obvious in the chain. If I was upgrading, personally I would get the X7 and Sparkos and call it a day. I may sell my Mimby because I just don't need it for my needs. I will try it in my 2 channel setup first and it may just go there. 
  
 The person who asked had a Cavalli amp, and that will work great with the X7.


----------



## kellte2

mbyrnes said:


> Don't know who asked, quote didn't work. I have the X7 with Sparkos op amps and also a Schiit Mimby. I have not done a direct comparison between the two, but honestly I cannot tell a difference if just switching back and forth between the two. This is just listening and enjoying, and they sound the same. Now if I was to test the two, I am sure something would be different between them, but honestly it isn't obvious. I use a pretty good amp with both, so the DAC should be more obvious in the chain. If I was upgrading, personally I would get the X7 and Sparkos and call it a day. I may sell my Mimby because I just don't need it for my needs. I will try it in my 2 channel setup first and it may just go there.
> 
> The person who asked had a Cavalli amp, and that will work great with the X7.




It may have been me. I've since gotten the doubles so I have a fully upgraded X7 with a Liquid Carbon v2. I don't think I'll need to upgrade, as it's a great sounding rig for music and gaming. I did add the electrostat ear pads to my Ether C Flow. These pads pryed open the soundstage on already spacious headphones and everything feels more open and accurate than my K702 Annies, but with incredible resolution, imaging, low end.


----------



## mbyrnes

kellte2 said:


> It may have been me. I've since gotten the doubles so I have a fully upgraded X7 with a Liquid Carbon v2. I don't think I'll need to upgrade, as it's a great sounding rig for music and gaming. I did add the electrostat ear pads to my Ether C Flow. These pads pryed open the soundstage on already spacious headphones and everything feels more open and accurate than my K702 Annies, but with incredible resolution, imaging, low end.


 
  
 I loved the X7 stock, but the Sparkos really made a difference. I am currently running Burson v5i op amps, burning them in before a review (100 hours recommended by Burson). Hoping they can get close to the Sparkos for half the price. Sparkos will still be king, but really hoping the Bursons can be a great lower priced option. 
  
 I am having major back surgery next week. Once I get home I will have an insane amount of time to listen to music. A Mimby vs X7 battle will happen, and my setup will allow a quick flip of the input switch on my amp to go back and forth. No changing wires or headphones, just flip a switch. Very much looking forward to this, as I believe this is a very good comparison between similar priced options (Mimby is $250, X7 is $300 or less on sale, but includes a pretty good amp and is far more feature laden). This may be the most useful DAC comparison for people getting started, especially gamers worried about music SQ above all else.


----------



## shuto77

mbyrnes said:


> I loved the X7 stock, but the Sparkos really made a difference. I am currently running Burson v5i op amps, burning them in before a review (100 hours recommended by Burson). Hoping they can get close to the Sparkos for half the price. Sparkos will still be king, but really hoping the Bursons can be a great lower priced option.
> 
> I am having major back surgery next week. Once I get home I will have an insane amount of time to listen to music. A Mimby vs X7 battle will happen, and my setup will allow a quick flip of the input switch on my amp to go back and forth. No changing wires or headphones, just flip a switch. Very much looking forward to this, as I believe this is a very good comparison between similar priced options (Mimby is $250, X7 is $300 or less on sale, but includes a pretty good amp and is far more feature laden). This may be the most useful DAC comparison for people getting started, especially gamers worried about music SQ above all else.


 
  
 Hey there. How will you switch DACs so easily? An optical switcher? I'd like to be able to do the same comparisons. I have an X7, but I picked up a Mojo as well since I wanted to upgrade. It would be cool to A/B compare so I can see what the differences are, exactly, and justify the added expense. 
  
 I think a Mimby vs X7 DAC comparison would be very interesting.
  
 Good luck with your surgery!


----------



## mbyrnes

shuto77 said:


> Hey there. How will you switch DACs so easily? An optical switcher? I'd like to be able to do the same comparisons. I have an X7, but I picked up a Mojo as well since I wanted to upgrade. It would be cool to A/B compare so I can see what the differences are, exactly, and justify the added expense.
> 
> I think a Mimby vs X7 DAC comparison would be very interesting.
> 
> Good luck with your surgery!


 
  
 I have an optical splitter, which takes one optical signal and splits it into 3 signals. It's powered so it doesn't lose signal. I also have an optical switcher, which takes 3 inputs and sends it out to one line, which I use for my PS4, Xbox One, and Blu-Ray player. 
  
 My MicroZOTL 2 has two inputs. So I can have the Mimby and X7 connected at the same time, and select which one is active with the input switch. The optical splitter is fed into each DAC, with the same source. Flip a switch and I can go back and forth with the same source playing. It's really cool. The X7 also has the ability to send out an optical signal to another DAC, with or without VSS applied. That should work fine as well, but I think it is more scientific to do it the way I plan. Less worry about what the X7 is doing to the signal if I have something selected without knowing. 
  
 Thanks, surgery is basically a redo of the fusion I had last year that didn't take. 3 months in a back brace and limited ability to walk much. Lots of sitting around, listening to music, movies, and gaming. I'm not complaining, it isn't as bad as it seems. I am just better prepared for it this time, lol.


----------



## black9white

Hey everyone, 
  
 I'm contemplating on buying a creative x7 for home use, mainly going to be used for gaming, powering the passive speakers (16ohms), and a bit of music, so in short an AIO.
  
 Has anyone tried pairing it with the LCD 2, does it pair nicely with it? 
  
 This is going to be a blind buy hence need to research a bit..


----------



## raband

Just got my LCD2's yesterday and have them hooked up straight to the X7 - no complaints at all.
  
 That said - I haven't tried the LCD2's on any of the other amps yet so don't have a comparison.
  
 The great thing about the X7 is the passthrough - if I ever find the X7 amp lacking with any of the headphones the SBX etc can be passed straight through to another amp or amp/dac combo (I run the HD800's this way)
  
 Am almost ready to change out the OpAmps in the X7 to see if the gains are as good as mentioned too.
  
 Overall I find the X7 an awesome bit of kit - only "annoyance" is the need to use the app to change any settings rather than onboard or a remote - with that though, I'm usually at the PC/desk where the unit is so it's only a slight one.


----------



## Sonic Defender

mbyrnes said:


> Thanks, surgery is basically a redo of the fusion I had last year that didn't take. 3 months in a back brace and limited ability to walk much. Lots of sitting around, listening to music, movies, and gaming. I'm not complaining, it isn't as bad as it seems. I am just better prepared for it this time, lol.


 
 Good luck, I live with a pretty bad herniated disc and some significant issues in the sacrum. Luckily in my case I have been able to after 20 plus years of pretty bad issues found some very good stretches that work wonders as much of my problem is from very tight hip-flexors and ham strings. I am still able to lift weights, but I can't really run or twist a great deal at the waist without extreme caution. My grandmother had fusion done, but back when it was pretty new and rather than encourage her to do physiotherapy the doctors told her to do almost nothing and as a result she of course had poor quality of life from the procedure. You I'm sure won't suffer that fate so good luck and get moving as soon as you can mate.


----------



## mbyrnes

raband said:


> Just got my LCD2's yesterday and have them hooked up straight to the X7 - no complaints at all.
> 
> That said - I haven't tried the LCD2's on any of the other amps yet so don't have a comparison.
> 
> ...




The X7 amp is pretty darn good. Especially with the op amp swap. Should be able to drive most headphones well. Maybe TOTL headphones would benefit from a better amp, but most mid-fi should be fine. Very revealing headphones definitely benefit from the best power. X7 is ready whenever you need that, and as a DAC alone, it's very good still.


----------



## raband

mbyrnes said:


> Thanks, surgery is basically a redo of the fusion I had last year that didn't take. 3 months in a back brace and limited ability to walk much. Lots of sitting around, listening to music, movies, and gaming. I'm not complaining, it isn't as bad as it seems. I am just better prepared for it this time, lol.


 
  
 I was thinking the same just before I got my back surgery - had to spend the 1st month lying flat - I thought it'd be the perfect chance to get into Diablo 3 (released the night before my surgery).
  
 Took me the best part of that month to kick the effects of the anesthetic - was only good for an hour or so before I'd need another snooze lol.


----------



## Digitalis

black9white said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm contemplating on buying a creative x7 for home use, mainly going to be used for gaming, powering the passive speakers (16ohms), and a bit of music, so in short an AIO.
> 
> ...


 
  
 16 ohms? Your speakers will have to be pretty sensitive to get decent volume out of the X7. Distortion becomes problematic with Class D amps at high volume. Looking at the specs on paper, the LCD 2 should be fine on the X7.
  


mbyrnes said:


> A Mimby vs X7 battle will happen


 
  
 Be careful, holy wars have been started over smaller things. Which headphones are you planning on using? wouldn't it be better to use speakers for such a comparison?


----------



## shuto77

black9white said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm contemplating on buying a creative x7 for home use, mainly going to be used for gaming, powering the passive speakers (16ohms), and a bit of music, so in short an AIO.
> 
> ...


 
  
 What are your speakers' sensitivity? I agree - the X7 will definitely struggle to drive them with the stock power supply. Did you get the Limited Edition? If not, you should consider the aftermarket power supply, which gives the speaker am significantly more juice. That *may* get it done. Otherwise, you can pick up a decent, cheap stereo receiver for about $150 on eBay.


----------



## mbyrnes

digitalis said:


> 16 ohms? Your speakers will have to be pretty sensitive to get decent volume out of the X7. Distortion becomes problematic with Class D amps at high volume. Looking at the specs on paper, the LCD 2 should be fine on the X7.
> 
> 
> Be careful, holy wars have been started over smaller things. Which headphones are you planning on using? wouldn't it be better to use speakers for such a comparison?


 
  
 I'll use my Hifiman Edition X V2, Fostex TH-X00 Ebony, and modded Monoprice M1060 for much of the comparison. Both DACs will be running into my Linear Tube Audio MicroZOTL2 with identical feeds and flipping the input switch will instantly change the DAC being used. No changing of cables, headphones, or other things that delay a comparison. Every second counts and I am able to do an instant switch, which many cannot do. I could easily listen through my Vienna Acoustics Mozart Grands speakers, as the MicroZOTL2 has a line out that runs into my AVR. I'll be doing listening all possible ways, basically how I listen to music now. 
  
 This isn't going to be a bash one and praise the other comparison. With just casual listening to both, they both sound amazing. I am more interested in helping potential X7 owners who are torn between the X7 or Mimby as their next DAC. I'll be 100% honest, as I have nothing in the game and care less who wins. I am sure plenty of X7 owners are curious about the differences and if the $250 for a Mimby is justified. I was curious and that is why I bought the Mimby. I'm also lucky where $250 isn't going to kill me at all, and I REALLY wanted to hear an R2R DAC. Hopefully it helps a few people decide on such a dilemma. My opinion is far from "end game". We all hear differently and I am 39. So my hearing may not be as good as an 18 year. My hearing is actually still very good, able to hear clearly above 17KHz, but 18KHz I cannot. IMO, one review of this is better than none, and I will be able to do this blind. I am going to have someone plug in the RCA cables into the MZ2, so I won't know which DAC is input 1 or 2. Once I am done playing around, I'll look and see which is which. It'll be fun for me, and if anyone is in the Philly area, maybe we can arrange for you to stop by and compare for yourself.


----------



## ElectronicTonic

Does anyone else have issues with the mic input on X7 having a high noise floor, hiss? Is there anyway around this, besides the noise reduction feature? It makes my voice sound like I'm in a cardboard box, but it does eliminate the noise issues.


----------



## kellte2

electronictonic said:


> Does anyone else have issues with the mic input on X7 having a high noise floor, hiss? Is there anyway around this, besides the noise reduction feature? It makes my voice sound like I'm in a cardboard box, but it does eliminate the noise issues.




The mic in, without voice effects like what you discuss, is really poor quality. Shocking, actually.


----------



## ElectronicTonic

kellte2 said:


> The mic in, without voice effects like what you discuss, is really poor quality. Shocking, actually.


Yeah, it's a bummer, everything else is great.


----------



## kellte2

electronictonic said:


> Yeah, it's a bummer, everything else is great.


The effects at some latency. But not bad.


----------



## Digitalis

electronictonic said:


> Does anyone else have issues with the mic input on X7 having a high noise floor, hiss? Is there anyway around this, besides the noise reduction feature? It makes my voice sound like I'm in a cardboard box, but it does eliminate the noise issues.


 
 Some mics have inherently high noise floors - the first iteration of the Rode smartlav* springs to mind. For the X7 i'd suggest turning off autoboost and keep the Mic volume to modest levels. Also try moving closer to the mic if possible.
  
  
 *not the smartlav+ version, which has an upgraded mic capsule which improves response and lowers noise.


----------



## ElectronicTonic

digitalis said:


> Some mics have inherently high noise floors - the first iteration of the Rode smartlav* springs to mind. For the X7 i'd suggest turning off autoboost and keep the Mic volume to modest levels. Also try moving closer to the mic if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> *not the smartlav+ version, which has an upgraded mic capsule which improves response and lowers noise.


It's definitely not the mics, I've tested them on multiple devices. Thanks for the suggestions though.


----------



## Digitalis

The right speaker channel on my X7 has recently started to produce a crackling sound every now and then - every time I switch the X7 on there is a slight, but audible click through both speakers.  I have been playing Dishonoured 2 when I noticed the right channel crackle - my main PC is connected through optical to the X7 - so this reduces the chances of it being a device driver issue considerably. I just switched it off, unplugged everything and made sure all the Burson V5i's were pushed in all the way. Seems to be fine now.


----------



## raband

Finally got my system setup properly 
  
 PC => X7
  
 X7 => HD700's direct with ModMic, HE400i's  with modmic (modmic's can be swapped to any of the other cans if needed)
 X7 => RS185 wireless via RCA => wireless headphones (have 2 sets paired to the base stations (185 and 175)
 X7 => HDVD800 via Optical - 4 outputs (2 balanced, 2 1/4 inch) => whatever higher end or harder to drive cans I want to listen to at the time.(HDVD800 also connected straight to the PC via USB)
  
 All in all I can have 8 sets of headphones playing simultaneously for S&G's through the X7


----------



## Digitalis

The crackling sound I'm getting from the right channel is persisting. I know it is coming from the X7 - whenever I hear it, I hit the mute key on my keyboard which only affects the optical output on my main PC. If it was a power interference issue it wouldn't it affect both speaker channels instead of just one? I hear the Burson op-amps are a bit sensitive to power noise issues.
  
_Addendum_: I nailed the problem, I swapped the Burson single op-amps:  it appears they are the cause of the sporadic crackle on the right channel, and _might_ be defective in some way. The Burson doubles are fine, I had them before I got the singles.


----------



## shuto77

digitalis said:


> The crackling sound I'm getting from the right channel is persisting. I know it is coming from the X7 - whenever I hear it, I hit the mute key on my keyboard which only affects the optical output on my main PC. If it was a power interference issue it wouldn't it affect both speaker channels instead of just one? I hear the Burson op-amps are a bit sensitive to power noise issues.
> 
> _Addendum_: I nailed the problem, I swapped the Burson single op-amps:  it appears they are the cause of the sporadic crackle on the right channel, and _might_ be defective in some way. The Burson doubles are fine, I had them before I got the singles.




I had the same experience. You can contact them for a refund.


----------



## Cesarlo

Can someone help? As I'm close to tearing my hair out...

I received my X7 last Thursday, everything is absolutely fine. However I can't seem to get an optical cable to fit. I have one that fits, however it's a rather short optical cable and I need a longer one; I've ordered three off Amazon and none of them fit properly. They fit, but they don't click. Whereas the short cable clicks into place and it feels secure.

Has anyone else had an issue with optical cables? Do I have a defective unit? 

And yes, I've taken off the protective, plastic caps off the ends of the optical cable 

I just don't understand how one cable can fit, yet others can't.


----------



## Digitalis

Well the Burson singles are out, i'm back to the OPA827 now: which don't sound that great with the Burson doubles - so I took them out and now i'm using the stock NJM2114D again. Perhaps I should go full Sparkos next..
  
  
 Quote:


> They fit, but they don't click. Whereas the short cable clicks into place and it feels secure.
> 
> Has anyone else had an issue with optical cables? Do I have a defective unit?


 
 My optical cable doesn't really click in as tightly as it used to, and i'm not using a cheap cable either - but it is still held with enough force to keep it in the socket. I think this is more of an interface connect design issue than anything indicative of hardware malfunction.


----------



## shuto77

cesarlo said:


> Can someone help? As I'm close to tearing my hair out...
> 
> I received my X7 last Thursday, everything is absolutely fine. However I can't seem to get an optical cable to fit. I have one that fits, however it's a rather short optical cable and I need a longer one; I've ordered three off Amazon and none of them fit properly. They fit, but they don't click. Whereas the short cable clicks into place and it feels secure.
> 
> ...




The X7 much prefers slim profile cables. I have a thick Monoprice cable that always gave me trouble with my first unit.


----------



## Moxx88

Is the App only usable via PC or via mobile phone too? At the moment I don't use any PC and would use the soundblaster mainly for the Xbox One and TV. 

Is this Soundblaster even a good choice for Music, Films and Console Games or does other classic Hifi Brands provides better packages for the same prize?


----------



## VeerK

Not saying that I want to, but if I did want to use the X7 for its DSP effects but wanted to output the signal to another DAC and Amp, how would I go about doing that? Thanks guys


----------



## Digitalis (May 4, 2017)

simply check the headphone surround for line/optical out in the Soundblaster app - and plug the other amp/dac into either the optical out or line out RCA's on the X7.


----------



## ls13coco

I believe this was gone over at some point, but I do not recall.
My X7 simply doesn't turn on, I've checked all  connections, swapped cables, power sources etc. Doing a factory reset has no effect, but I could have sworn someone remedied this problem some time ago.


----------



## Guest12345

Curious as to what speakers people here are running with their X7s, and your thoughts? (also, are you guys running the LE or the upgraded power supply?)


----------



## Digitalis (May 4, 2017)

i'm still using the standard power supply - I have an upgraded one coming from creative on the way. The Klipsch RP-160M speakers i'm using are pretty sensitive: 96Db 1w@ 1m at 8ohms* the creative X7  has more than enough power to hit reference levels of volume cleanly with a fair degree of dynamic headroom. On paper at 8 ohms there isn't much difference in amplifier output between the upgrade and standard supply - but curiosity got the better of me: I'll find out soon enough.

* this is of course from the klipsch literature, the actual speaker sensitivity may be about -/+1.5db but considering the history of klipsch, they fudge this spec less than other manufacturers. Personally i'm inclined to agree at 50% volume [roughly 10w] these speakers get_ thunderously_ loud...but not shouty. They have plenty of steam in them, the max continuous power handling for the Klipsch RP-160M is 100W - I wouldn't want to be 1m away from them with that kind of power running through them.


----------



## mbyrnes

If you want to run speakers from the X7, they need to be efficient. I would personally look for something @92 DB or higher. Klipsch is a brand that is highly efficient, but there are others. Speaker size isn't always a good indicator of efficiency. I've owned large speakers with 99 DB efficiency.


----------



## Guest12345

Thanks guys, that's pretty good food for thought. I might have to do a bit more reading and get a better idea as to which speakers suit. Keep the ideas coming!

*Also, I should add, this is for a desktop computer audio setup, so speakers that suit a nearfield setup would be best for me. 

Cheers,
Ed


----------



## Digitalis (May 4, 2017)

Then I would recommend you look into the following speakers

Passive speakers - if you intend to power speakers from the X7 5 way binding posts, preferably using banana plugs.

Klipsch RP150M - the RP160Ms smaller brother. i'm talking 2" smaller in every dimension, even then they are still big.
Monitor Audio Bronze 1&2
Chane A1rx-c [ now referred to as the A-1.4]
Wharfdale Diamond 220 the Diamond 10.1 are worth a look too.
JBL Studio 230
JBL Studio 530

Active powered speakers, these have a built in amp, so the amp of the X7 won't be doing any heavy lifting.
Vanatoo Transparent one - the transparent zero is worth a look too from what I hear.
Yamaha HS5 or 7 -[ FYI these are studio monitors].
Emotiva Airmotiv 6


----------



## mbyrnes (May 5, 2017)

Emotiva makes some good low cost speakers. Direct to buyer so no middle man. The Chane speakers are great as well. If you like building things, check out  diysoundgroup.com. I've built speakers from here and they are a ridiculous deal. You pay for the cost of the parts per kit. A designer created the speaker and gave the crossovers out for free.

No better way to spend money on an insane pair of speakers.


----------



## VeerK

Did you ever get around to doing that Momby v X7 showdown?


----------



## mbyrnes

Within the next few weeks. Just had major back surgery and waiting for the pain to calm down. Then I'll have nothing better to do with my time but Head-fi stuff, lol. It's coming soon.


----------



## Guest12345

Digitalis said:


> Then I would recommend you look into the following speakers
> 
> Passive speakers - if you intend to power speakers from the X7 5 way binding posts, preferably using banana plugs.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions, @Digitalis. It's given me some speakers to look at and start reading up on. Hopefully I'll be able to put together a shortlist of speakers including the Klipsch you suggested to demo in the future (and hopefully be happy with one of them). Thank you as well @mbyrnes.

The first thing I need to do is to understand how speaker amplification works - I'm getting a bit confused reading what's out there. I know that the standard Creative X7 provides 27W per channel @ 8 ohms. A little bit more with the upgraded power supply, I know that.

A question regarding the amplification requirements - for example, in the Monitor Audio line, the Bronze 2 amplification requirements are 30-100W, 8ohm speakers (sensitivity 90dB 1W @ 1M). The Silver 2 amplification requirements are 40-120W, 8ohm speakers (sensitivity 88dB 1W @ 1M). Will the X7 be able to power these passive speakers adequately? Or will it be a borderline experience with regards to volume?

Alternatively, the Dynaudio emit M10 and M20 look pretty nice as well... do you reckon that the X7 will be able to run these?

So many questions, so much to read up on!

Thanks in advance,
Ed


----------



## mbyrnes

If you're looking at speakers that nice, look at Emotiva for a stereo amp. The X7 has RCA outs for an amp. Emotiva carries some low entry cost 100W/channel amps. Can't recommend them enough. Don't waste your time with the better power supply for the X7. It's really for extreme close listening and with basic speakers. 

I love Dynaudio and they need real power to shine. You'll spend less on an amp then I did my X7 op amp upgrade.


----------



## Guest12345

mbyrnes said:


> If you're looking at speakers that nice, look at Emotiva for a stereo amp. The X7 has RCA outs for an amp. Emotiva carries some low entry cost 100W/channel amps. Can't recommend them enough. Don't waste your time with the better power supply for the X7. It's really for extreme close listening and with basic speakers.
> 
> I love Dynaudio and they need real power to shine. You'll spend less on an amp then I did my X7 op amp upgrade.



Cheers, appreciate the advice! 

Unfortunately, for my situation, there are two factors at play for me:
1) *Desk space.* I'm hoping to have as few components on my desk as possible, and free up desk space.
2) *Cost of amps in Australia.* We're a pretty small market here, so brand new items are expensive, and also comparatively fewer of these amps come onto the second hand market. I also live quite far away from the big cities of Melbourne and Sydney, so the scope for buying second hand stuff is even more reduced. I'll keep an eye out though, that's for sure.

Alright, so there are three choices ahead of me that I can see.
1) Go demo the recommendations both yourself and Digitalis gave to me. I'm sure I will find something I'll like that can be powered by the X7. Also, I'll keep my eyes open for other speakers at an affordable price.
2) Shift my focus and look for active speakers. Any suggestions of powered speakers pretty much in the same ballpark as the speakers that have been suggested? 
3) Wait until something nice comes onto the market, that can be powered by the X7. 

Any thoughts on great (active) speakers that I could consider looking at?


----------



## Digitalis (May 8, 2017)

I did a bit of reading on the Dynaudio M10's  and I nearly spat out my coffee when I read this line..."mated to a 1st order crossover utilizing high-quality components."  At that price point these speakers sell for, they could at least go for a second order crossover [-6dB per-octave slope]. What the crossover controls is where the tweeter overtakes the larger woofer driver -  woofers have a limited capacity for producing high frequencies. Depending on their size, construction material and design. Also crossovers prevent the tweeter from distortion and over excursion by shunting low frequencies away from it and directing them to the woofer. It is a matter of academic debate on how high and cleanly a 14cm driver can go before its response becomes non-lnear or where cone break up becomes audible however, the general consensus is around 1.5~2.5Khz.

Also I'm an Aussie - I can give you some pointers to reputable Australian based suppliers, with decent prices.


----------



## Digitalis (May 8, 2017)

Guest12345 said:


> Any thoughts on great (active) speakers that I could consider looking at?



JBL LSR 305 are very popular powered monitors, however being cheap means there is a lot of plastic used in the construction of their cabinets and visually, the cabinets are butt ugly. But they are_ said to be good sounding_ and affordable for what they are. Average price here in Australia is circa $450AUD for a pair.

A better looking competitor to the JBL are the Yamaha HS5 monitors, which fit in a similar price bracket and have cabinets which are made of sturdier materials. The  Yamaha HS5 sell for around $500AUD for a pair.


----------



## Guest12345

Digitalis said:


> I did a bit of reading on the Dynaudio M10's  and I nearly spat out my coffee when I read this line..."mated to a 1st order crossover utilizing high-quality components."  At that price point these speakers sell for, they could at least go for a second order crossover [-6dB per-octave slope]. What the crossover controls is where the tweeter overtakes the larger woofer driver -  woofers have a limited capacity for producing high frequencies. Depending on their size, construction material and design. Also crossovers prevent the tweeter from distortion and over excursion by shunting low frequencies away from it and directing them to the woofer. It is a matter of academic debate on how high and cleanly a 14cm driver can go before its response becomes non-lnear or where cone break up becomes audible however, the general consensus is around 1.5~2.5Khz.
> 
> Also I'm an Aussie - I can give you some pointers to reputable Australian based suppliers, with decent prices.



Oooh, that's great, thank you! So you know where I'm coming from - what limitations there are in our market.

It's good you talked about the crossovers, I would have just gone with whatever sounded good to my ears without knowing any better...

The Klipsch speakers you have, the 160M - are they speakers that need a lot of space around them to sound their best? I estimate about 20-30 centimeters between the rear of where the speakers are going to sit and the wall behind them. 

Thanks for the extra suggestions - if the budget was to extend to say, $1000 - $1200, which active speakers would you suggest I have a look at? A little bit of me is wondering if I should save up for say half a year more and then buy a pair of passive KEF LS50s second hand.

Thanks, from Canberra


----------



## Povell42

raband said:


> Just got my LCD2's yesterday and have them hooked up straight to the X7 - no complaints at all.
> 
> That said - I haven't tried the LCD2's on any of the other amps yet so don't have a comparison.
> 
> ...




This weekend I was able to compare my Sound Blaster X7 vs. the Audeze Deckard (DAC/Amp combo) with my LCD-3.   I was very surprised to find hardly any discernible difference.  I tried several different songs with A/B testing on the two, and my ears could not tell a difference.  Bass impact, detail, and sonic signature sounded practically identical to me. 

So comparing the X7 to a $700 Audeze product... the X7 holds it's own pretty nicely.  I was running the X7 in direct mode, no op amp upgrade or power brick upgrade either.  I got my X7 used from amazon warehouse for $300.  Less than half the price for very equivalent performance to a tailor made Audeze product.   I was actually hoping to be blown away by the Deckard, yet came out feeling more confident in my X7. 

I also have an Aune X7s amp and I sometime use it with my SB-X7 pre-out and it sounds even better.   I now feel the DAC is very good in the SB-X7 and you would need to spend significantly more to get a DAC for noticeable upgrade (diminishing returns). Adding a class A amp with balanced output will be better than the amp inside the SB-X7.  The Aune retails for $250, but its hard to find it for that price.  I got mine for $290 on ebay (still under the price of the Audeze Deckard together) 

Again, this may be specific to the LCD-3, but I think the LCD-2 would follow suit.


----------



## Povell42

Also, if I were to upgrade X7's op-amps.... would the change reflect in left/right output to a separate amp?


----------



## mbyrnes

Povell42 said:


> Also, if I were to upgrade X7's op-amps.... would the change reflect in left/right output to a separate amp?



The op amp swap will have a universal effect on all outputs. It's what makes the op amp swap great.


----------



## Digitalis (May 10, 2017)

Guest12345 said:


> Oooh, that's great, thank you! So you know where I'm coming from - what limitations there are in our market.
> 
> It's good you talked about the crossovers, I would have just gone with whatever sounded good to my ears without knowing any better...



If properly designed, a first order crossover on low powered speakers isn't inherently a bad thing - but it is a cheap wuss out move no matter how you slice it.



Guest12345 said:


> The Klipsch speakers you have, the 160M - are they speakers that need a lot of space around them to sound their best? I estimate about 20-30 centimeters between the rear of where the speakers are going to sit and the wall behind them.



Yes the RP-160M's need a fair amount of breathing room - i'm fortunate to be able to supply that. To be completely honest, the RP160s are a bit of overkill for the X7 amp..it is like hunting bunnies with claymore mines.



Guest12345 said:


> Thanks for the extra suggestions - if the budget was to extend to say, $1000 - $1200, which active speakers would you suggest I have a look at? A little bit of me is wondering if I should save up for say half a year more and then buy a pair of passive KEF LS50s second hand.
> 
> Thanks, from Canberra




The KEF LS50's are a coaxial speaker design - meaning the tweeter is set in the center of the woofer, this kind of set up introduces a litany of issues: basically putting a tweeter in the middle of a woofer like that is an inherently terrible place to put it. The biggest issue is that the woofer cone itself acts like a waveguide, the problem is that it is a _moving_ waveguide: This can have negative effects upon the tweeters response when the woofer is approaching the limits of excursion.

If you budget is able to extend that far I'd point out what many audiophiles have said to me : spare no expense when getting your front right and left speakers, because you will be listening to them a lot hopefully. There is a greater variety of passive speakers out there, Active speakers tend to be more expensive due to the built in amplifiers.

* From what I have read KEF claim to have mitigated the worst of these issues, but I remain skeptical.


----------



## EdgeOfDarkness

Hello I'm new here. I was thinking about getting the X7 to use on my ps4. For the chat to work with it you need the BT-W2 bluetooth adapter? Does anyone know if it sends all audio over or could you still use the optical for game audio and just send chat over the bluetooth adapter?


----------



## Yethal

EdgeOfDarkness said:


> Hello I'm new here. I was thinking about getting the X7 to use on my ps4. For the chat to work with it you need the BT-W2 bluetooth adapter? Does anyone know if it sends all audio over or could you still use the optical for game audio and just send chat over the bluetooth adapter?


That's the way it's intended to be used. Chat over Bluetooth, game over optical.


----------



## EdgeOfDarkness (May 20, 2017)

Yethal said:


> That's the way it's intended to be used. Chat over Bluetooth, game over optical.


Okay thanks for the quick reply. Looks like it's worth spending the money on the X7 then.


----------



## mbyrnes

EdgeOfDarkness said:


> Okay thanks for the quick reply. Looks likes it's worth spending the money on the X7 then.



The great thing about the X7 is the internal amp is powerful enough to drive most headphones. So out of the box it is good enough for most headphones that gamers currently own. Once you want to upgrade, you have a few options that all can make a difference. 

*Good about X7:*
1) RCA outs to any amp you like. This will have VSS added, so your new or better amp takes full advantage of the X7 VSS. 
2) Swapping op amps makes a SUBSTANTIAL difference IMO. The Sparkos full swap really upped the X7 overall for Music/VSS. ($200 isn't cheap though). This swap affects ALL outputs, so it maximizes the op amp upgrade.
3) The optical OUT can have the VSS added. This means that the expensive optical DAC you want/own can be thrown into the mix. 
4) X7 has an EQ built in. Need more Bass? Want more Highs? tweak to your hearts content! You can save profiles for different headphones!
5) Speaker outs can be used to drive ANY headphone with the appropriate cable adapter. Or drive speakers.
6) Has both a 1/4" and 1/8" headphone output. No need for adapters, just use the native headphone jack. 
7) Fully adjustable VSS amount (0-100). You can dial in how much VSS you get. This is a VERY nice feature.
8) BT-W2 gives the PS4 mic ability by plugging mic into the X7 itself. Easier cable management by far over the Xbox One.
9) Music on Direct is very, very good. It competes with a ton of DACs in its price range. Op amp upgrade improves it further.

*Downsides:*
1) App controlled adjustments. Most would prefer buttons, so changing settings isn't as quick. (you may just leave the X7 in the same setup, so +/- depends on user. 
2) If you swap between external and internal amps, you must be careful of current volume (maxed for RCA output). Could blow a headphone by accident. There is no volume level indicator on the unit, only in the app. The volume knob does flash when it hits Max/Min volume, So app technically isn't needed to know volume. May never be an issue (not for me as I always use my MicroZOTL2 amp)
3) Built in Mic is about useless. maybe on a computer desktop setup, but even then I would take a separate Mic.
4) Cable mess with using a mic with the Xbox One. You need a 3.5mm to RCA splitter that runs into the RCA inputs on the back of the X7.
5) Odd shape that is either a love hate. I don't mind it in my setup, but many do not care for the design. 
6) Possible cable mess. My X7 sits next to my couch. I have an optical switcher in my TV cabinet for using PS4, Xbox One, Streaming Device (optical outs). That output goes to an optical splitter behind my X7 sending the optical to the X7 and Mimby. 

For me and many others, the X7 is the best possible VSS device available. I am very interested in the Smyth Realizer A16, but I just bought a new P75-C1 4K TV, which was more important. I am also curious to see where Microsoft takes audio with the Scorpio. I can wait out and pay more for the Smyth down the road. I also own an Astro Mixamp 2013, which I double amp with a Schiit Magni. I strongly prefer the X7. The Mixamp is terrible for music (no matter the setting) and is just not as clean sounding as the X7. A Mixamp and separate amp is going to get into X7 price territory. There is no comparison in SQ between the 2, X7 walks all over the Mixamp. The current Mixamp is also not very good. The 2011 version seems to be the best they've ever made. 

I would also look out for sales on the X7 soon. We have Memorial Day, Father's day, July 4th all coming up soon. Usually sales are posted here when someone finds them, so subscribe if you are interested in getting the best VSS machine currently available. It isn't perfect, but I think most can find a way to use the X7 without much hassle. I do not regret the purchase at all, which I cannot say for other headphone purchases I have made. 

If I missed any +/-, let me know and I can update the list for perspective buyers. Also if anyone wants to reuse this post, go right ahead. I hope it sums up the unit well, and if useful, spread the info.  Sorry I haven't been active recently. Still recovering from spine surgery. The Burson VS5i op amp upgrade review is in progress, but it is taking longer due to pain and other issues. I can say that the Sparkos are a better op amp, but at twice the cost, that may not be an option for most. The Burson op amps are definitely better than the stock. It's a tough review placing the Bursons between the stock and Sparkos. I have also read multiple issues with the single Bursons in the X7 (couple of times), and want to make sure I am not having issues as well. There was a 100 hour recommended break in period, which I wanted to do with listening. They did get better with time, but I have had a few weird problems at times. It seems to have settled out now.


----------



## shuto77

Speaking of which, mine is for sale, if anyone is interested. 

I've been using it strictly as a VSS to a Chord Mojo and a Cavalli Liquid Carbon. Then I bought a desktop DAC, and something in the chain has to go, and I love the Mojo's portability, so the X7 it is. 

It really is a great audio hub, as you can upgrade pieces either the DAC or the amp as you go. One thing I like is that it plays nicely with my Android phone. I can stream Tidal Hifi through my phone to the X7, then out to the DAC. All the while, it will charge my phone. Pretty nifty. 

If you can get one for $300, it's a good deal, as it's so darn versatile. It even sounds decent driving efficient speakers. I've just outgrown it. No knock on the device itself.


----------



## mbyrnes

Massdrop has the X7 ($299) and X7 LE ($399) dropping now. It hasn't hit the those prices yet, but should. Both are currently $19 more than the stated lowest prices above. I'm almost positive it sells well enough each drop to hit lowest price.


----------



## illram

Almost makes me want a second one...


----------



## Sad Panda (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey guys,

I've been having some really odd hissing/buzzing noises with my Schiit Asgard 2 paired with a X-Fi Fatal1ty internal card. It doesn't happen when I plug the headphones directly into the soundcard and I suspect it might be somehow due to the power cable as I swapped it with a different one. (or the amp just be revealing the noise in my case, unsure yet)

I never used the new creative stuff (on PC) but I've heard that CMSS-3D is still king. Is it possible (or even recommended) to use the X7 as an amp for my X-Fi soundcard? Would the DSP processing on the soundcard be better than whats in the X7? 

A thought I had was maybe only use the soundcard DSP for gaming and switch over to only the X7 when listening to music but I'm unsure how clunky that process is.

I got a X7 laying around after a receiver replaced it but would need to rearrange my PC area significantly due to its shape and my layout so I haven't tried it yet. I would be using a pair of AKG 7XX with this setup.


----------



## Digitalis (Jun 18, 2017)

I have been considering expending my audio set up to a full 5.2* setup for HT - to accomplish this, I intend to use the creative X7 FR/FL, RR/RL and C/sub 3.5mm jacks, some 3.5mm to RCA splitters  get an Emotiva A-800 multi zone power amp [each channel has its own discrete unbalanced L/R RCA input] and use the RCA connections for each channel.

Rear panel of the A-800:







Has anyone tried anything like this? how would volume control work with this as the A-800 does not AFAICT have direct control over audio levels.

*yep, two subs. I'm tired of doing the subwoofer crawl, using two powerful subs should reduce the need for it.


----------



## mva5580 (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello, have some questions for fellow X7 owners.

I've been tossing around the thought of switching from the X7 to a different DAC/Amp recently, and my initial search brought me to the Schiit Jotunheim.  I'm just curious on people's thoughts as to whether or not this would be a legitimate upgrade in sound quality between the 2?  That would be my primary reason for making the change from the X7 but I just want to ensure that if I do make the switch that whatever I change to has the inputs/outputs that I need and the Jotunheim mostly checks those boxes.

I've also been taking a look through this thread though and perhaps doing the op amp switch on the X7 should be the direction I go in?  I guess my curiosity about that is will the op amp replacement get me close to, if not equal the performance of the Jotunheim?  Because if that's in question maybe I should just go with the Jotunheim then considering the cost difference between upgrading the op amps and just putting that $ towards the Jotunheim and selling the X7.  But then at the same time, if I get the Jotunheim I really couldn't use any kind of a gaming microphone anymore due to it not having that input.  A lot of things to consider obviously lol.  I kind of tend to think that sticking with the X7 is probably the best overall decision for me, but I'd just like to get my audio quality as high as possible.  So maybe the op amp upgrade is the way to go. 

If anyone has any advice/recommendations I'd appreciate it, thanks.  I hook my X7 up to a PC for gaming/music, I have a turntable going into the RCA inputs, and I have Yamaha HS80M speakers hooked up to it, and I use Beyerdynami T1 headphones.   I'd consider speaker/headphone upgrades as well, but I tend to think those are pretty solid components at this point.


----------



## mbyrnes

mva5580 said:


> Hello, have some questions for fellow X7 owners.
> 
> I've been tossing around the thought of switching from the X7 to a different DAC/Amp recently, and my initial search brought me to the Schiit Jotunheim.  I'm just curious on people's thoughts as to whether or not this would be a legitimate upgrade in sound quality between the 2?  That would be my primary reason for making the change from the X7 but I just want to ensure that if I do make the switch that whatever I change to has the inputs/outputs that I need and the Jotunheim mostly checks those boxes.
> 
> ...




By far the biggest sound difference you can make is speakers and headphones. The X7 is no slouch and has a very good amp section. Now an OP amp upgrade will definitely improve the X7, but again, headphones and speakers will make the largest change in sound by a long shot. Which ohm version of the 880s do you have?


----------



## mva5580

mbyrnes said:


> By far the biggest sound difference you can make is speakers and headphones. The X7 is no slouch and has a very good amp section. Now an OP amp upgrade will definitely improve the X7, but again, headphones and speakers will make the largest change in sound by a long shot. Which ohm version of the 880s do you have?



I have the 600 ohm T1's and yeah I was wondering about that too, a potential headphone/speaker upgrade.


----------



## NetXSR

Hello my fellow X7 owners!

I'm new to this forum but I've been following it quite for a while and made sure I had a good time reading those 172 pages .
Still, I don't have the feeling that the issue I'm facing has been covered entirely.

I received my X7 / E-MU XM7 combination a few months ago and from the beginning, I was having a blast experiencing the audio upgrade from a low end Edifier system.
I am still absolutely impressed when it comes to audio quality and to the speakers keeping in mind that they are not connected to a subwoofer.

A few weeks ago it started to behave a bit weird: I switched on the X7 and after a few seconds the speakers started to scream at max volume, it was a massive, loud humming and buzzing noise.
As my system was not booted completely, the only solution was to switch off the X7. The volume knob was no help, as I have connected it via USB to my PC.
After trying hard to solve this issue, my only hope was that my device was faulty and an RMA would help. The people at Amazon did not bother a second and just sent me a replacement.

For the first few days, everything was perfect. Crystal clear sound, no issues at all, but then after a few days of use the same sound started to send me shivers again. So, I went on and tried to figure out what could be a possible cause.
As I found out, this issue might be related to the fact that I am not using the headphone/mic jack at all. So the only device connected to my X7 are the passive speakers. Also, from time to time the X7 decides to reset the "Mic Monitoring" setting.
This results in audio loops starting at the integrated microphone of the X7 -> microphone monitoring sends it out over the speakers -> mic array records it again (you people might have a simple word for that situation, I just do not know it, all I found on the Internet was "acoustic feedback"  )

So i started to watch every single step of my X7. What it does, how it behaves and what the many different settings in the software do. For now it seems that I arrived at the end of my journey.
To me, it looks like every time I shutdown my PC prior to switching off the X7, the device forgets the "mic monitoring" setting, resulting in the same sound all over again, with a volume level depending on if my PC is up or not. If it is, the volume setting is holding that sound on a decent volume level. If it is not, the X7 just screams out at max volume. I just don't get why it would forget the mic monitoring setting on the one hand and also uses it's own microphone ignoring my system settings while the PC is up.

So please, can anybody of you give me any advice on how I teach this thing to do what I want it to do? I'm already pretty desperate, altough it delivers a fine level of audio quality.
Additionally I maybe should tell you, that (as I already said, there is no headset/headphones connected to my X7) I only have a USB headset and I'd like to keep it.

Somebody in this thread described that he does not turn off the device any more, just as a workaround for this issue. I don't want to believe that this is the only solution ...

In case any additional information is needed, I will try my best to provide it.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Contrail

I was thinking about purchasing this set (I already own the E5), but the issue you describe is quite serious. Hopefully somebody over here will help to sort this out.


----------



## Digitalis (Jun 21, 2017)

NetXSR said:


> Somebody in this thread described that he does not turn off the device any more, just as a workaround for this issue. I don't want to believe that this is the only solution ...
> 
> In case any additional information is needed, I will try my best to provide it.
> Thanks in advance!



I'm not in the habit of leaving things like PCs running continuously, I turn off my X7 when I'm done with it. But I have mine set up in a set it and forget it manner. 

I'm sorry to hear of your woes with the X7 - there is a ghost in the machine and it likes to scream. Changing the positioning/ toe-in of your speakers can help with this. Turning down the volume on the internal mic and shutting off the recording device in the Sound control panel might be of use too.

It has been said that connecting a dummy 3.5mm connector in the X7 mic plug shuts down the internal mic - this can be used to prevent the internal mic from activating.


----------



## NetXSR

Digitalis said:


> I'm not in the habit of leaving things like PCs running continuously, I turn off my X7 when I'm done with it. But I have mine set up in a set it and forget it manner.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear of your woes with the X7 - there is a ghost in the machine and it likes to scream. Changing the positioning/ toe-in of your speakers can help with this. Turning down the volume on the internal mic and shutting off the recording device in the Sound control panel might be of use too.
> 
> It has been said that connecting a dummy 3.5mm connector in the X7 mic plug shuts down the internal mic - this can be used to prevent the internal mic from activating.



Thanks for your response! Indeed, using a dummy plug would be a valid workaround. Did somebody figure out if it is a defective device, or it's all about the software being used? I just cannot describe how ridiculous it is to sell a device within that price range while the user has to insert a dummy plug if he doesn't want his ears to bleed...


----------



## msidhu93

NetXSR said:


> Thanks for your response! Indeed, using a dummy plug would be a valid workaround. Did somebody figure out if it is a defective device, or it's all about the software being used? I just cannot describe how ridiculous it is to sell a device within that price range while the user has to insert a dummy plug if he doesn't want his ears to bleed...



Hi there, X7 owners and all of Head-Fi! First time poster!

I also get this problem as well from time to time but only after the last firmware update which is really annoying. I just end up muting the X7's mic each time but strange how it doesn't remember the setting and only occurs when I haven't used my X7 in a few days (Away from home) and is reconnected though the laptop via USB. I have also experienced the X7 forgetting the speaker configuration from 2.1 thinking I have a 5.1 setup however this has only happened once.

I also have spent time reading through all of the pages on this forum and I have to say there is pretty much nowhere else that has a community that appreciates this product with knowledge of the usefulness and full functionality of the X7 than over here. Most other casual reviewers mock it for comparing it against other DAC/AMP solutions for being cheaper and offering similar functionality which they may do in some areas but the usefulness of the SB-Axx1 chip allowing for multiple streams at once makes it so convenient to have all my audio sources in one place. It really is underrated and that is a functionality I cannot live without. That alone sells the product for me and have had this for over a year now. I will be writing a long time ownership review for this on this website when I'm ready as I feel as if the product is well appreciated here but I have also come for advice.

So I currently own 2 speakers from a previous system, the Gigaworks S750 and am using them with the in-built amplifier of the X7 with an active SA-WS8 subwoofer attached and love it. I see that there are pre-outs, more specificly the rear 3.5mm jack. I want to use this in order to add an additional 2 satellites I would like to use for a 4.1 setup at my desk/bedroom I also see that within the X7 speaker configuration that the centre channel can be removed so I have no reason to believe why 5.1 DD signals coming in from Optical would not be down-mixed to work with 4.1.

In order to do this I would require another amp however not sure what would suit this setup that I am trying to go for. I know I could get a full 5.1 reciever and connect the optical out from the X7 to the reciever however I'm not sure if 5.1 sources from the laptop such as games would be transferred correctly as the X7 does not encode DD hence using the pre-outs seem the correct way to go for 5.1 from all sources. I had tried this with my Creative T7900 which uses multiple 3.5mm input jacks when I first had the X7 and it worked flawlessly. 

I would only want something small to put under the X7 for example and was looking at the Topping TP60 however I would also want something balanced that would sound close to the amplifier of the X7. Any ideas? Also sorry if my first post was too big


----------



## kellte2

Long time owner here.  Recently noticed that playing via my PS4 Pro, I'll get static in the background (only when gaming, not during video).  Issue is rectified by rebooting and/or unplugging optical cable and plugging back in.  Not sure what the possible cause would be, but I have no issue using the X7 via HDMI audio extractor with my Nintendo Switch nor with my Chromecast audio.  I'm also using the HDMI extractor on the PS4 pro, even through it has a direct optical out.  Simpler set up with one less cable.

Anyone else run into this issue?


----------



## Lunatics

What settings do people typically use for the X7 on a PC when using it primarily for gaming? Is the "Surround Sound" feature worth turning on and enabling for gaming on a desktop if you have good headphones or is it better to just use things as is? I know some people seem to be super against software surround sound and some swear by it, but I wasn't sure if it works differently in the X7 or one setting is recommended over another?


----------



## Mr Router

hey guys im using the X7 on the ps4 with the Philips X2. When i watch netflix movies the sound seems really low even at max volume on low gain. I already have all the settings correct on the PS4 Optical, Bit Stream Dolby. What settings should i tweak in the x7 software to get optimum sound because this is ridiculous.


----------



## Sam21

Mr Router said:


> hey guys im using the X7 on the ps4 with the Philips X2. When i watch netflix movies the sound seems really low even at max volume on low gain. I already have all the settings correct on the PS4 Optical, Bit Stream Dolby. What settings should i tweak in the x7 software to get optimum sound because this is ridiculous.



maybe it has something to do with the netflix player's volume is too low ?


----------



## Mr Router

Sam21 said:


> maybe it has something to do with the netflix player's volume is too low ?



ya i said the same thing but u can't adjust the volume of the netflix player on the ps4. I've already tried nor can you adjust the volume in general on the ps4 when im connected via Optical/bit stream. Game volume seems to be fine, but netflix volume is way too low ><


----------



## Mr Router

Mr Router said:


> ya i said the same thing but u can't adjust the volume of the netflix player on the ps4. I've already tried nor can you adjust the volume in general on the ps4 when im connected via Optical/bit stream. Game volume seems to be fine, but netflix volume is way too low ><




If anyone Knows how to adjust the volume on the Netflix Player on the ps4, i would highly appreciate it if someone tell me how too.


----------



## Sam21

did you try to set the volume through the driver software on windows....?


----------



## Mr Router

Sam21 said:


> did you try to set the volume through the driver software on windows....?



Through the driver Software ? you mean through the sound blaster x7 software ? Yes, I have SPDIF In at Max Volume.


----------



## 474194

Just noticed this thread.  If anyone has problems, it could be due to the Windows 10 "CREATIVE MEDIA" software driver update.

On Skype, low volume and muffled sound.  If switching to another output like the computer monitor, it's fine.

Note:  Not using this specific model, but Soundblaster in general...


----------



## Mr Router

I set the creative X7 Dynamic Range control for DD to Night Mode which brought out the sound a lot more. It sounds a lot better on this setting. If anyone is using the X7 with Dolby Bitstream on the ps4 I highly recommend night mode it sounds great with SBX


----------



## Contrail

It's been asked before, but I'd like to know what you guys think now. I have the E5 and I'm looking for a desktop set-up (I need RCA outputs for my active speakers).
To those of you who owns/owned both the E5 and the X7, is it worth the investment or I'm better off looking for something else (in this price range)? 

Among various headphones, I have the K712 and I'm not sure the E5 is driving them to their full potential.


----------



## Yethal

Contrail said:


> It's been asked before, but I'd like to know what you guys think now. I have the E5 and I'm looking for a desktop set-up (I need RCA outputs for my active speakers).
> To those of you who owns/owned both the E5 and the X7, is it worth the investment or I'm better off looking for something else (in this price range)?
> 
> Among various headphones, I have the K712 and I'm not sure the E5 is driving them to their full potential.


You can plug the active speakers directly into the E5. Or plug another headphone amp into it. Or a DAC and an amp. Frankly, if you're not running 5.1 speakers or passives it is not worth upgrading over to the X7. That money will be better spent on a headphone amp with preamp outs so you can plug the active speakers into the amp and use the E5 as DSP/DAC.


----------



## Contrail

Yethal said:


> You can plug the active speakers directly into the E5.


That's what I'm doing now, but I need a device that isn't battery powered as my desktop set-up. 
Buying a separate amp is an option I'm considering. 

Anyway, thanks for your reply. As you guessed, I'm not interested in some of the functionalities that the X7 offers.


----------



## Duun

I am getting an x7 shortly.  I was wondering about the usb connectivity to pc.  is usb 2.0 still the recommended port, or is usb3.0 ok.

If usb 2.0 I would probably need to get a separate usb 2.0 usb pci-e as I have no 2.0 ports.

Thank you in advance any advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## Yethal

Duun said:


> I am getting an x7 shortly.  I was wondering about the usb connectivity to pc.  is usb 2.0 still the recommended port, or is usb3.0 ok.
> 
> If usb 2.0 I would probably need to get a separate usb 2.0 usb pci-e as I have no 2.0 ports.
> 
> Thank you in advance any advice greatly appreciated!


No difference. USB 3.0 will operate in USB 2.0 mode when USB 2.0 device is connected.


----------



## Duun

Yethal said:


> No difference. USB 3.0 will operate in USB 2.0 mode when USB 2.0 device is connected.


thank you!  saved me from buying an additional 30 dollar card!


----------



## mbyrnes (Jul 20, 2017)

*
Burson V5i op amp upgrade for Creative Sound Blaster X7

Link to the Bursonaudio.com site for the V5i*


*Disclaimer:* I was contacted by Charles from Supreme Sound (Burson Audio), provided (2) single op amps and (2) double op amps, for my honest opinion of their product.

*What is it:*The Burson V5i is a hybrid op amp. It has an integrated chip, which is what most op amps are in entirety, but also takes some parts, and separates them, adding some high end discrete components. This is to improve performance while maintaining a small form factor. This is how they can shrink down the V5 into the much smaller package, while retaining the sound signature of the full blown V5. I have not heard the regular V5, but this was their design principle in making the V5i. The V5i is much smaller and “should” be a drop in replacement for most op amps.

*What does it do: *Operational Amplifiers main job is to amplify a signal, typically a voltage (can also be used to amplify current, voltage to current, or current to voltage). If you are interested in learning more about op amps, I found this website to be beneficial. The math may seem simple, but in real world components, achieving the best performance can be difficult. It is striking a balance between performance, size, cost, tradeoffs, etc. Each company will use a different design with certain design goals in mind.

*Why me: *As many of you may already know, I purchased the complete X7 op amp swap, Sparkos Labs SS3601 and SS3602 op amps, shortly after I purchased the X7. My review is located in my signature. I have used those op amps for many months, and have been very happy with their performance. They greatly improved the sound quality of the X7, and I still believe that op amps are a great way to get more out of such a versatile DAC/Amp/VSS unit. Before that purchase, I did not believe that op amps could make that much of a difference. I have gladly changed my tune, and will continue to suggest op amp upgrades for equipment that can have them swapped. Most IC op amps seem to have to make sacrifices, and fully discrete is the best way to go (audio as the end goal of the op amp, as they have MANY different uses).

*Starting point: *Upon receiving the Burson V5i op amps, they were burned in for roughly 150 hours, as Burson suggests 100 hour burn in period. Now I did listen and use the X7 normally during this burn in period. I did notice that as time went on, the V5i op amps did seem to change over time. When I first received them, I was not impressed with them. Coming from the Sparkos, they didn't seem as clear, and they weren't as efficient (volume dial needed to be turned up more for the same volume). I went back to gaming and watching movies, listening to music, but not analytically.


*Critical Listening post burn in: *The V5i op amps do have some nice qualities. They produce clean and tight bass, a very musical mid range, but do seem rolled off in the highs compared to the Sparkos. Soundstage, instrument separation, and overall clarity are very good, much better than the stock op amps that come with the X7. These are a definite upgrade, and for $120 for the complete swap, not a terrible price to pay for a noticeable change in sound. The Sparkos, which I believe to be the best op amps available in a small form factor (they're also fully discrete), are double the cost at $240 for the complete swap.

*Setup/Equipment:* I tested the Burson V5i op amps several different ways. I used just the X7 and it's amp, as many will be using the X7 in this way. I also used the RCA outs to connect my Linear Tube Audio MicroZOTL 2, which has a much "blacker" background, and overall very good sound quality. The X7 was connected to my PC via USB, using Foobar2000 updated to the latest version. For Headphones, I used Hifiman HE-X V2, Fostex TH-X00 Ebony, Monoprice M1060, Beyerdynamic  DT990 SE 250ohm. I also listened through my 2 channel setup, which consist of X7>MZ2>Marantz SR8500 AVR>Vienna Acoustics Mozart Grand speakers.

*Overall Thoughts: *I know the Sparkos very well, and they will remain my op amp of choice for the X7. The entire frequency response with the Sparkos is crystal clear and matches my headphones of choice, perfectly. At $240 though, you are pretty close to Modi Multibit, which you can use with the X7 through the optical out (and still use the Virtual Surround Sound (SBX). Even just switching out the Duals, which make a larger difference to sound quality, will set you back $160 before shipping for the Sparkos. The V5i, will be $80 for the Dual swap. That is a much easier amount to swallow, especially if you are trying to keep your setup simple with an all in one solution.

The Sparkos require less power to output at the same spl level. I noticed this in my Sparkos review, that they played much louder than the stock op amps. The Sparkos during this review were usually at 11:00-11:30 on the MZ2. The Bursons to achieve the same volume, sat around 12:30-1:00 on the MZ2 volume dial. The Bursons are more efficient than the stock op amps, but do not match the Sparkos. Another thing I noticed is that the Bursons got HOT during use. I would say they were within the 60-80 degree Celsius operating range at all times. This could be due to the metal enclosure on the V5i, and there not being a case on the Sparkos. The bottom cover will NOT fit on the X7 with either the Sparkos or Bursons installed. IMO this is very minor and no big deal. Neither projects out from underneath, they are just a mm or two larger than the cover can manage.

Without a direct comparison between the two, I really didn't notice the V5i as lacking. They sounded great when they were the only op amps in the X7 for a few months. Gaming, Movies, and Music all sounded great and I was happy. Ignorance can be bliss, and without swapping back and forth between the Sparkos and the Bursons, I grew to really enjoy the V5i op amps. One area where I think they can really help people, is with headphones that are V or U shaped where the highs can become fatiguing. The Bursons brought down the highs enough to make a few of my headphones more enjoyable for extended listening. Particularly my TH-X00 and DT990. The slight drop in highs really helped the DT990 for music, and they were still great for FPS gaming, with plenty of the detail that is needed to hear the sounds you do want to hear. The Bass and Mids were truly good, very comparable to the Sparkos, and I would have to nit pick to find any differences in these areas. I cannot change the op amps fast enough to get a true comparison of the differences in Bass and Mid range (hearing memory is extremely short!). Both excel in this area. My two main headphones are Planar (HEX and M1060), which both recess the highs naturally, and the Sparkos really help those headphones in this area. Headphones with an edginess to the highs, may sound better with the Bursons for music. I know for me, I preferred the DT990 with the V5i op amps.

As you may know, the X7 does have a built in EQ, so you can change the sound however you want. All of my listening was completed with a flat EQ, and if you aren't against it, you can dial in the V5i op amps by bumping a few decibels here and there. I realize that some are COMPLETELY against EQ, so this review is with the V5i straight into the X7 without any help.

*Burson (critical listening) with comparisons to Sparkos: *

_Led Zeppelin "Whole Lotta Love", FLAC rip from remastered CD_. Very low background noise, Robert Plant's voice is extremely clear and natural sounding. Snare drum sounded impactful and decayed well. The Top Hat is where I noticed a difference between the Sparkos. It sounded slightly recessed, and not as clear as the Sparkos. Overall this song sounded great and natural.

_Live "White Discussion", FLAC rip from CD._ This is one of my favorite songs to test all kinds of gear. When the band jams, it gets loud and congested with heavy guitar and drums, and they can overpower the rest of the instruments and singing. The V5i performed very well, where each instrument is clearly heard when listened for, and the overall sound was better than I expected. The guitar was not as clear on the V5i compared to the Sparkos, but without knowing this song as well as I do, this could be missed by many listeners. The V5i IMO do a very good job of keeping the impactful changes, with great bass and mid bass. I did not like this song with the stock op amps.

_Metallica "Master of Puppets", FLAC rip from CD_*. *Alone the V5i do a very nice job on this song. Another song with a lot of things going on, and the only notable difference I could tell was the drums didn't sound as clear versus the Sparkos.

_The Who "Love Reign O'er Me", FLAC rip from CD_*. *Love this song, the beginning with the rain and piano, is one of my favorite starts to a song ever. The Bursons did not disappoint. Everything was clear, impactful, and Roger Daltrey sounded very lifelike. The Sparkos are better, but it isn't as obvious on this track.

_Black Sabbath "War Pigs", FLAC rip from CD_*. *Sounded great, another one of my favorite demo songs. I did notice a big difference in clarity of the symbol crashes and their decay. The Sparkos really show their muscle here, my notes on the Sparkos: "Symbols decay FOREVER". This really stuck out when the Sparkos were installed, and there was a noticeable difference when the V5i were installed. The symbol decay was still very good on the Bursons, but clearly not as good as the Sparkos. Everything else, like drums, guitar, vocals, all sounded very good.

_Arcade Fire "Reflektor", FLAC rip from CD_*. *This is a bass heavy song and really the reason I chose it. There is some good percussion, male and female vocals, and a song I really like. The V5i sounded very clear with bass and vocals, but again lost to the Sparkos.

*Summary:*
The bass and mids performance of the Burson V5i was very good with all of my listening. Vocals sounded clear with both Male and Female voices. Really the one note that kept coming up, was a lack of clarity in the upper ranges. The highs seemed a few decibels down compared to the Sparkos, and finer details just weren't there against it's twice as expensive foe. The V5i did excel with everything else, and compared to stock, this is a very nice upgrade, at a price that I think is worth it. I would call the Burson V5i a "warm" sounding op amp compared to the Sparkos. This may be exactly what you are looking for, especially if you are trying to tame the highs of certain headphones.














*
*


----------



## Yethal

Great writeup!


----------



## mbyrnes

Yethal said:


> Great writeup!



Thanks Yethal, It's funny, I've had the V5i op amps installed for so long, that I really didn't notice (or remember) what I was missing from the Sparkos. The sound changed during the break in period, and for gaming, they're really good (which is 90% my X7 usage at the moment. It wasn't until critical listening (which I honestly don't do regularly), where the differences became obvious. I remember PMing you, as you had both sets, about the sonic differences a few months back. 

One thing I'm curious about, is the upcoming Burson V6, and if they'll make a V6i down the road. On paper, the V6 is a big upgrade over the V5. Burson definitely knows how to make great headphone gear, and each iteration of their op amps has been a good improvement over it's predecessor. 

I did really like the V5i with my brighter headphones. I'm also assuming they would pair well with brighter amps (through the X7). 

I'm very tempted to pick up an amp with swappable op amps, and see how the 2 best op amps compare in different gear. I don't know how each would act in a different circuit, but I imagine the sonic characteristics could be very different sounding. 

Now I need to do an X7 versus Modi Multibit comparison, which will be far simpler as both can be hooked up simultaneously, and a flip of the input switch on my MZ2 swaps them instantly. 

The bass and mids upgrade with the Burson V5i, is worth the price alone. 

I'm having issues with posting pictures under the new Head-Fi system. Hope to get some pictures added soon.


----------



## Bellari

So would a good mic pre amp help with the terrible mic jack or is it a problem that cannot be remedied at all? Thanks!


----------



## Yethal

mbyrnes said:


> Thanks Yethal, It's funny, I've had the V5i op amps installed for so long, that I really didn't notice (or remember) what I was missing from the Sparkos. The sound changed during the break in period, and for gaming, they're really good (which is 90% my X7 usage at the moment. It wasn't until critical listening (which I honestly don't do regularly), where the differences became obvious. I remember PMing you, as you had both sets, about the sonic differences a few months back.
> 
> One thing I'm curious about, is the upcoming Burson V6, and if they'll make a V6i down the road. On paper, the V6 is a big upgrade over the V5. Burson definitely knows how to make great headphone gear, and each iteration of their op amps has been a good improvement over it's predecessor.
> 
> ...


I tried loving the Bursons but the clarity and transparency loss compared to Sparkos was unnaceptable. They're still great opamps, definitely a big upgrade over stock, they're just not not what I'm looking for.



Bellari said:


> So would a good mic pre amp help with the terrible mic jack or is it a problem that cannot be remedied at all? Thanks!


Interesting question. I've noticed that with some microphones the mic input on the X7 sounds very clean and detailed while on some it hisses like crazy and requires hardcore software processing to sound even remotely acceptable. Considering the fact that PC37X sounds great on the X7 and the fact that headphone and microphone grounds are bind together on that headset I'd say that it's a grounding issue. Maybe a ground loop isolator would help? Something like this: https://www.amazon.com/Mpow-Ground-...00874267&sr=8-3&keywords=ground+loop+isolator


----------



## mbyrnes

Yethal: you are in the same position I am. Owning both, the Sparkos are, IMO, clearly better, and you feel the same. Obviously I'll run the Sparkos as my op amps. Cost is a factor for many, and double the cost is a huge amount of money ($120 more). Really the X7 and Sparkos are a great match. But you're talking the price of a Modi Multibit. 

I am hoping to get a Modi Multibit vs X7 with Sparkos upgrade review done soon. Each will be fed an optical cable with a splitter, so they both get the exact same signal without routing through the X7 (Sparkos may improve the optical out, even though it shouldn't). Having two inputs on my amp means I can switch between the two on the fly. 

Sadly I'm still recovering from surgery and it's been difficult to get time to set it up and try all the combinations. I'll have to go through the X7 at some point to see if adding the multibit improves the X7, but then also get the added input (component S/PDIF). 

Money no object, Sparkos are the best and I'd be completely happy with the X7 as my only DAC. It's one box that really sounds unreal and is very close to the Modi Multibit (no critical listening, just going from audible memory). They're close, with nothing sticking out between the two. 

Should be interesting.


----------



## Duun

Just got the X7 after selling my modi2/magni2.  It was a nice setup, but I realized I missed DSP especially in games. DSP.... obviously not an audio purist I know.
It performs flawlessly in that aspect and yes the beamforming mic works for my needs.
But i wanted to touch on the music side of things...just being able to use bluetooth to feed this thing without the pc has been a great experience...hell I did not even fire up the PC today I was so impressed just listening.    I use some ad900x headphones nothing special.  I had no idea these headphones could sound this good with music.
I see Planar Magnetics in the future

Very happy.


----------



## mbyrnes

Duun said:


> Just got the X7 after selling my modi2/magni2.  It was a nice setup, but I realized I missed DSP especially in games. DSP.... obviously not an audio purist I know.
> It performs flawlessly in that aspect and yes the beamforming mic works for my needs.
> But i wanted to touch on the music side of things...just being able to use bluetooth to feed this thing without the pc has been a great experience...hell I did not even fire up the PC today I was so impressed just listening.    I use some ad900x headphones nothing special.  I had no idea these headphones could sound this good with music.
> I see Planar Magnetics in the future
> ...



I love my X7!!!! I did swap out the op amps, and it definitely helped improve SQ overall. I really enjoy my Monoprice M1060 planar headphones ($300). The crappy thing is that I hate leather, and swapped to the Audeze Vegan pads, but they are no longer available. People are looking for an alternative, and some who like leather are going with the Audeze leather pads and liking the sound. Check out the M560/M1060 thread. With a pad swap and simple paper towel mod, they really punch far above there price. I also picked up Hifiman HE-X V2 used, and they are my favorite headphone for everything. I am a huge planar fan, much more than dynamic driver headphones that I have heard.


----------



## Iknownothing1

Hey guys, 

Just found out about this dac/amp.
I've already made a topic but before I knew of this existence.

What do you guys will be better for futureproofness : schiit stack ( 348 euro ) , or this x7 ( 399 euro ) local prices.
I'll pair it up with : dt 770 pro, ath m50x, hd 650 and future headphone purchases which I don't know yet.
Mainly listening to music and I game a 3 ish hours a day. 

Thanks!


----------



## mbyrnes

Iknownothing1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just found out about this dac/amp.
> I've already made a topic but before I knew of this existence.
> ...



X7 in a heartbeat. I like the DAC chip far better in the X7. The X7 is a really diverse piece of equipment. It sounds great with music, but can also do virtual surround sound, which is a must for any gamer IMO. It can be upgraded several ways. Swap op amps. Add a second amp using it's RCA outs (like a tube amp for higher ohm headphones like your Sennheiser). Finally you can even add an outboard DAC and amp and send virtual surround through optical to that DAC, which can either use the X7's internal amp or outboard amp. 

The X7 does so many things that a normal DAC can't, especially Schiit (I love Schiit Audio's stuff). Bluetooth, you can answer your phone if you have a headset plugged in, listen to music while playing games (you can control the level of each input separately, so you can keep game sound playing as well). 

I was truly blown away by the X7 for music. I bought it because I'm a pretty big gamer, and love all the control you have over everything. EQ, how much virtual surround sound you want, personalized EQ settings you can save for each headphone, bass boost, can power speakers, etc. 

It isn't all perfect though. You need an app to control it, which isn't the easiest, but not hard either. The first post has a VERY detailed review which I suggest reading if you haven't. The X7 destroys the Astro Mixamp in every way. 

With the Sparkos op amps installed in mine, it sounds very similar to the Schiit Modi Multibit. I hope to get a review of the two up sometime soon, but with casual listening, I can't tell them apart. The X7 is more future proof in my eyes, because it can be upgraded so many ways. It also does far more than a music focused DAC. 

That's my 0.2¢ anyway, lol.


----------



## Iknownothing1

mbyrnes said:


> X7 in a heartbeat. I like the DAC chip far better in the X7. The X7 is a really diverse piece of equipment. It sounds great with music, but can also do virtual surround sound, which is a must for any gamer IMO. It can be upgraded several ways. Swap op amps. Add a second amp using it's RCA outs (like a tube amp for higher ohm headphones like your Sennheiser). Finally you can even add an outboard DAC and amp and send virtual surround through optical to that DAC, which can either use the X7's internal amp or outboard amp.
> 
> The X7 does so many things that a normal DAC can't, especially Schiit (I love Schiit Audio's stuff). Bluetooth, you can answer your phone if you have a headset plugged in, listen to music while playing games (you can control the level of each input separately, so you can keep game sound playing as well).
> 
> ...



Wow thanks for the detailed answer!
Currently my budget lays around a single pair of schiit stack . So I won't upgrade my x7 in 2017 if i'd get it. It is rated till 600 ohms, so is it necesarry to add a other amp?
I read that the schiit stack can handle 95% of headphones, but the reason why i'm so attracted to the x7 is because of the surround sound, did you find it to make your gaming experience a lot better? Any headphone suggestion that pair of really good with the x7?

I've read the review at the front page of course . I'm not really deep into the audiophile world, i just really appreciate good quality sound, so I've never upgraded op amps. Is it difficult? I learnt to build pc's , so i've it's anything like that I'd figure it out.

And when you said: Finally you can even add an outboard DAC and amp and send virtual surround through optical to that DAC, which can either use the X7's internal amp or outboard amp. Do you mean that you could eventuelly have another dac and amp and use their power while remaining the virtual surround sound that the x7 offers? sorry really new into this. My only amp atm is a fiio e10k


----------



## kellte2 (Jul 28, 2017)

Iknownothing1 said:


> Wow thanks for the detailed answer!
> Currently my budget lays around a single pair of schiit stack . So I won't upgrade my x7 in 2017 if i'd get it. It is rated till 600 ohms, so is it necesarry to add a other amp?
> I read that the schiit stack can handle 95% of headphones, but the reason why i'm so attracted to the x7 is because of the surround sound, did you find it to make your gaming experience a lot better? Any headphone suggestion that pair of really good with the x7?
> 
> ...



Pro Tip: Creative generally puts the standard X7 on sale around Black Friday for 299.  Might help with the budget.

The amp on the X7 is good, but not great.  It will drive most headphones, but it doesn't really have the power to drive what some may refer to as "picky" headphones.  The HD800 comes to mind, as it is power hungry and needs an amp with more body - everything sounded very metallic when I paired the HD800 with the X7.

As mbyrnes said, the X7 will allow you to send the virtual surround sound out to a different amp or DAC via line out or optical out, respectively.  It is a nice feature for those of us who have been bitten by the upgrade bug and can still use our X7s for high quality virtual surround sound with a beefier amp (or DAC).  There has been some debate about the merits of upgrading to a better DAC from the X7, as users are able to replace op-amps on the X7.  Many here have done so, including myself, and have found that with the upgraded op-amps, the X7 DAC leaves very little to be desired.

My experience with the X7 has been great.  I love the virtual surround sound for online shooters like Overwatch, Ghost Recon Wildlands, etc., and its upgradability has allowed me to move up from the K702 Anniversary using the X7's internal amp to an Ether C Flow fed by the Liquid Carbon via line out from the X7.  I don't plan on replacing it unless and until Creative (or a competitor) releases something 'better' (HDMI-in with uncompressed audio, please), but given the niche status of the product, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## mbyrnes

Iknownothing1 said:


> Wow thanks for the detailed answer!
> Currently my budget lays around a single pair of schiit stack . So I won't upgrade my x7 in 2017 if i'd get it. It is rated till 600 ohms, so is it necesarry to add a other amp?
> I read that the schiit stack can handle 95% of headphones, but the reason why i'm so attracted to the x7 is because of the surround sound, did you find it to make your gaming experience a lot better? Any headphone suggestion that pair of really good with the x7?
> 
> ...



The X7 may be all you need, ever. It will drive most headphones without issue. When TOTL headphones come into play, you may want to upgrade, which you can in the different ways I pointed out. Op amp swap is really easy. Adding an amp or DAC is even easier. 

The X7 is great because it does so much out of the box. You may never upgrade it and be completely happy. I went crazy a and added a $2,000 amp (bought used for half) and upgraded the op amps for another ($200). I still sometimes use the internal amp of the X7, and it works very well with all my headphones. Adding the amp was for multiple reasons, and you may not ever feel the need. 

Some may want to add an OTL tube amp for Sennheiser HD600, HD650, or HD800, as they are high impedance and really respond well to tube power. Then you have a solid state option with the internal amp and tube through RCA jacks. Best of both worlds. 

I'd love a Smyth Research Realizer A16 for surround, but I just can't justify it. $1800-$2000 just for it. I instead went separates for my 2 channel system instead (Schiit Saga/Vidar/Either/Mimby). I'm very happy with my headphone setup. I've always wanted separates and should be receiving them very soon (just ordered most of it, had Mimby). 

I think you'll really enjoy the X7, and if you go crazy in this hobby, you'll be able to keep the X7 in the chain for VSS. It's great for gamers.


----------



## Iknownothing1

You guys confinced me to go for an x7, i'll be on the look out for a good deal. Don't know why im so hyped for the x7;p


----------



## mbyrnes

Iknownothing1 said:


> You guys confinced me to go for an x7, i'll be on the look out for a good deal. Don't know why im so hyped for the x7;p



Awesome! I really think you're going to be impressed. Welcome to the club (hopefully sooner than later). Looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## tayano

I’ve a pair active speakers with optical in, can I use the optical out on x7 to the speakers? I.e not using the amp-part.


----------



## Yethal

tayano said:


> I’ve a pair active speakers with optical in, can I use the optical out on x7 to the speakers? I.e not using the amp-part.


You can do that but why would You want to buy the X7 if You're not using the built-in dac or amp?


----------



## tayano

Yethal said:


> You can do that but why would You want to buy the X7 if You're not using the built-in dac or amp?



I need a soundcard for my computer and I want be able to use the X7 to enjoy my headphones as well. Hence the x7 seems like a great choice.


----------



## Bellari

Welp, after failing to get around the Mic woes with the 3.5mm jack I am just going to run a USB audio interface for communications... Kind of a bummer considering this is made for gamers but I'm guessing comms weren't very thought out. I only say this since when the 1/4" jack is used the speakers are disengaged. Making say a " Raid" situation quite annoying with ALL sound coming through your cans or just voip itself. Hoping a firmware in the future can fix this with the option of running an external amp for your headphones in the x7 software so the internal amp can still power the speaker set up. But, alas; one more USB slot on my mobo ate by the audio interface. Here's hoping X8 is upgraded with high end mics and cans in mind(700 ohm max instead of 600).


----------



## Yethal

Bellari said:


> Welp, after failing to get around the Mic woes with the 3.5mm jack I am just going to run a USB audio interface for communications... Kind of a bummer considering this is made for gamers but I'm guessing comms weren't very thought out. I only say this since when the 1/4" jack is used the speakers are disengaged. Making say a " Raid" situation quite annoying with ALL sound coming through your cans or just voip itself. Hoping a firmware in the future can fix this with the option of running an external amp for your headphones in the x7 software so the internal amp can still power the speaker set up. But, alas; one more USB slot on my mobo ate by the audio interface. Here's hoping X8 is upgraded with high end mics and cans in mind(700 ohm max instead of 600).


See if this will help with the mic: https://www.amazon.com/Mpow-Ground-...ords=hum+eliminator&psc=1&smid=A1E57UY6AMKO25

You can run both an external amp and the internal speaker amp at the same time. Switch to output to amp + preamp outs in the Speakers settings.

Also, no such thing as 700ohm headphones. 600ohm are a rarity.


----------



## Bellari

Yethal said:


> See if this will help with the mic: https://www.amazon.com/Mpow-Ground-...ords=hum+eliminator&psc=1&smid=A1E57UY6AMKO25
> 
> You can run both an external amp and the internal speaker amp at the same time. Switch to output to amp + preamp outs in the Speakers settings.
> 
> Also, no such thing as 700ohm headphones. 600ohm are a rarity.



LCD-2's very soft thru it, my Blueberry's Preamp Gain and level are maxed as well as volume maxed thru software and can barely hear myself or very distorted(same with just a phantom power unit and have tried a mono 1/4 to 1/8 to bypass Preamp to make sure it's not that). everytime I plug my cans in the 1/4 all sound comes thru them, you're saying I can get around that?


----------



## VeerK

I still love the X7, but I'm excited to see mbyrnes shoot out against the Modi Multibit.


----------



## illram

Has anyone used the optical out on the X7 to a Chord Mojo? With an HD800s, would doing that be any sort of improvement? Would the Mojo's DAC, which is kind of a unique integrated DAC/amp, maintain the VSS encoding? Not sure if that is a dumb question or not... 

2nd question: when you select headphone/optical out, can you preserve the EQ settings, or are those disabled?


----------



## Yethal

illram said:


> Has anyone used the optical out on the X7 to a Chord Mojo? With an HD800s, would doing that be any sort of improvement? Would the Mojo's DAC, which is kind of a unique integrated DAC/amp, maintain the VSS encoding? Not sure if that is a dumb question or not...
> 
> 2nd question: when you select headphone/optical out, can you preserve the EQ settings, or are those disabled?


The VSS is preserved if you enable Virtual Surround to Line/OPtical out in Speakers tab. As for the improvement @Evshrug plays like that, he should be able to answer that.


----------



## Kvazikvark

Hello everyone! I have some questions about SBX7.
In review at OP-posts saying:



> The SB-Axx1™ DSP is a multi-channel digital audio mixer and signal processor, capable of processing up to 32 concurrent audio channels, at up to 24 bit 96 kHz per channel.



and



> -"Imagine there is an input selector for the DAC, with 3 input selections:
> 1. Direct Mode: Audio signal directly from USB input (computer); up to 24bit - 192kHz.
> 2. SPDIF-In Direct: Audio signal directly from SPDIF input; up to 24bit - 192kHz.
> 3. SB-Axx1™ DSP Playback Mix: Audio signal from the DSP playback mix; up to 24bit - 96kHz."



What does this actually mean? In input-mode #3 I can select 24/192 at windows audio control panel and only with 5.1 settings it limitting to 24/96. And... Why is OP-post talking about 24/96 limitation by DSP? How I can feel it?


----------



## mbyrnes

Kvazikvark said:


> Hello everyone! I have some questions about SBX7.
> In review at OP-posts saying:
> 
> 
> ...



Optical can only support 24/96 surround sound through optical. That's a physical limitation of S/PDIF optical. You can do 24/192 for music.


----------



## illram

I am continually impressed by this device. I recently switched out my NAD D 3020 from running my floorstanders (Polk Monitor 70's) to the X7, non LE. It easily gets them uncomfortably loud. Neither of these amps are really meant for floorstanders but in an apartment building, with wood floors...they get it done.


----------



## jdev

When I search for these op amps, I find like 5 different versions. Which one do I get?? I can't read what's written on them in the picture.


----------



## mbyrnes

The best? Sparkos, SS3601 (2) and SS3602 (2). Email the owner, it's in his website. Tell him you're a Head-fi member and see if he'll discount the 4 total. He did for me ($200 total).


----------



## jdev

mbyrnes said:


> The best? Sparkos, SS3601 (2) and SS3602 (2). Email the owner, it's in his website. Tell him you're a Head-fi member and see if he'll discount the 4 total. He did for me ($200 total).


I was just looking into the *AD8597* mentioned in the OP, because these TH900s I just got are a bit bright, and I need to tame the treble a touch. When I search for it though I find like 6 different kinds. http://www.mouser.com/Analog-Device...ers/AD8597-Series/_/N-9rtls?P=1yyhd17Z1yyh4l4


----------



## jdev

mbyrnes said:


> The best? Sparkos, SS3601 (2) and SS3602 (2). Email the owner, it's in his website. Tell him you're a Head-fi member and see if he'll discount the 4 total. He did for me ($200 total).


I'm looking deeper into these Sparkos, and I'm def considering them. I got a Mimby, so I'm not using the X7 DAC. Do I need to replace all 4 op amps? Or just two? Which two?


----------



## mbyrnes

Do all 4. The duals make the larger difference, but they're the expensive ones. Just buy all four, you'll thank me later. Email him and mention this thread. He'll hook you up.


----------



## jdev (Aug 7, 2017)

I ordered all 4 Sparkos. Can't wait to drop them in. My X7 arrived today. Got to play with it a bit. Haven't A/B'd with Mimby/Magni 2 too much yet. I briefly hooked mimby to the line-in on the X7, but I had some popping/distrotion problems. I gotta try that again and mess around with the settings tomorrow. My main concern right now is the control panel software. I had a TON of trouble with the "headphone surround to line/optical out" option. Every time I enable it, the X7 control panel software lags so bad that I can't even maneuver around it. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## kellte2

jdev said:


> I ordered all 4 Sparkos. Can't wait to drop them in. My X7 arrived today. Got to play with it a bit. Haven't A/B'd with Mimby/Magni 2 too much yet. I briefly hooked mimby to the line-in on the X7, but I had some popping/distrotion problems. I gotta try that again and mess around with the settings tomorrow. My main concern right now is the control panel software. I had a TON of trouble with the "headphone surround to line/optical out" option. Every time I enable it, the X7 control panel software lags so bad that I can't even maneuver around it. Anyone else have this problem?


How are you connecting to the X7? It shouldn't lag unless you're using Bluetooth, in which case the performance is extremely slow. 

I send the headphone surround out via line out and have no problems navigating the software when hardlined via lightning cable through the USB Host port.


----------



## jdev (Aug 11, 2017)

kellte2 said:


> How are you connecting to the X7? It shouldn't lag unless you're using Bluetooth, in which case the performance is extremely slow.
> 
> I send the headphone surround out via line out and have no problems navigating the software when hardlined via lightning cable through the USB Host port.


I'm on USB. I booted it up just now after work and went to play with the option again. It lets me enable it fine now.


----------



## c-attack

The short version of a long story is my X7 was dropping sound in games, but not playing audio.  It turns out the original USB micro cable was failing, but during the troubleshooting process I used an optical cable from something else.  I kept thinking the optical sounded better, but now that I am back to normal and can do A/B listening it is more or less the same, with one exception.  Direct Mode on the optical is a clear head above direct mode over the USB.  It isn't even very close.  I tend not to use Direct Mode often.  My HD 700's require some balancing, even with OP amp changes and a Black Dragon cable.  Older tracks get too much separation and sometimes even use low level surround to balance that out.  However the optical direct mode is wonderful.  The difference in live music is astounding and so much more immersive.  Absolutely no balancing required.  I was sure I was imagining it, but now with a brand new USB cable and Direct Mode A/B listening, it is still a easy winner.  This is at standard bit and sample rates and the difference carries over at 24-96K.  

Can anyone think of a valid reason for this?  The source is my main PC which has a lot going on a boatload of other USB connections.  I am not sure if that factors in or not and in standard mode there is no real difference.  Still, the optical cable is so much better when in Direct Mode.  Could it be the cable is better?  It's not audiophile grade, but probably better than a cheap mirco usb.


----------



## jdev (Aug 10, 2017)

c-attack said:


> The short version of a long story is my X7 was dropping sound in games, but not playing audio.  It turns out the original USB micro cable was failing, but during the troubleshooting process I used an optical cable from something else.  I kept thinking the optical sounded better, but now that I am back to normal and can do A/B listening it is more or less the same, with one exception.  Direct Mode on the optical is a clear head above direct mode over the USB.  It isn't even very close.  I tend not to use Direct Mode often.  My HD 700's require some balancing, even with OP amp changes and a Black Dragon cable.  Older tracks get too much separation and sometimes even use low level surround to balance that out.  However the optical direct mode is wonderful.  The difference in live music is astounding and so much more immersive.  Absolutely no balancing required.  I was sure I was imagining it, but now with a brand new USB cable and Direct Mode A/B listening, it is still a easy winner.  This is at standard bit and sample rates and the difference carries over at 24-96K.
> 
> Can anyone think of a valid reason for this?  The source is my main PC which has a lot going on a boatload of other USB connections.  I am not sure if that factors in or not and in standard mode there is no real difference.  Still, the optical cable is so much better when in Direct Mode.  Could it be the cable is better?  It's not audiophile grade, but probably better than a cheap mirco usb.


Maybe sub par power output over the USB port from your motherboard. Check out one of those "decrapifiers," like the Schiit Wyrd.


----------



## c-attack

I think that does seem the most likely.  I have never quite been able to get the pops out of the X7 or my separate USB desktop speakers.  Besides the mechanical click inside the X7, I always get a little pop in the ear when switching into direct mode on USB, but none when over optical.  The whole things run on UPS, so I don't think line quality is an issue.  I have tried all the other ports (there are 10 of them), but is more of the same.  I suppose I could get creative and run an adapter from one of the onboard USB sockets, but at this point I might as well take the simple option and use the optical.


----------



## EasyEnemy

My pc (running on windows 10) detects my creative x7 but not creative software (http://imgur.com/a/P9PHD). I have updated the firmware and the creative software to the lastest. The x7 is working but i can't access the setting and function. will very much appreciate any help. thank you.


----------



## jdev

EasyEnemy said:


> My pc (running on windows 10) detects my creative x7 but not creative software (http://imgur.com/a/P9PHD). I have updated the firmware and the creative software to the lastest. The x7 is working but i can't access the setting and function. will very much appreciate any help. thank you.


Try a reset. When the unit is on, press and hold the SBX button, then (while still holding the SBX button), press and hold the power button too. The buttons will flash a couple times, then let go. See if that helps.


----------



## EasyEnemy

Thank for the quick reply. Tried but creative software still does not detect it.


----------



## jdmhotness

I have a question about how I can hook up four passive speakers to my X7 (special edition). I currently have it set up with two passive speakers and a subwoofer, using banana plugs on the two main output terminals on the back of the unit and the sub on the line out. But I'm confused how I can hook up an additional two passive speakers. Do I have to run all of the speakers through the sub? I'm not sure if my sub can do this properly (it's a Sony SA-CS9). Can someone please help me? I have the manual for the X7 and googled around, but found nothing specific! /newb
thanks!!!


----------



## raband

The X7 is stereo, not 5.1 over the speakers if that's what you're asking.


----------



## jdmhotness

raband said:


> The X7 is stereo, not 5.1 over the speakers if that's what you're asking.



Perhaps I'm not sure what I'm asking then. In short, then, is there a way I can run 4 passive speakers + a sub with the X7? If not, how do you/others feel about running a separate avr with speakers/sub from the X7 via an optical cable?


----------



## EasyEnemy

jdmhotness said:


> Perhaps I'm not sure what I'm asking then. In short, then, is there a way I can run 4 passive speakers + a sub with the X7? If not, how do you/others feel about running a separate avr with speakers/sub from the X7 via an optical cable?



http://img.creative.com/files/guide/X7/SBX7_FAQ_EN.pdf
According to the FAQ Manual/Connectivity to Speakers/point number 10.
10. Can I connect more than 2 passive speakers to the Sound Blaster X7? The Sound Blaster X7 supports stereo, 2-channel audio output, and should only be connected to only 2 passive speakers at any one time.

I'm a layman so my explanation will not be very precise.

1) It is stated "only 2 passive speakers" so it is safest not to. 

2) Having 2 speaker for each channel does not bring any improvement to sound as they are producing same sound. It might even degrade the sound as some frequency might cancel each other out.

3) You can try at your own risk for no improvement to audio (which I will question why do it in the first place). *Before doing that make sure you fully understand about amplifier output impedance, electrical engineering stuff (serial and parallel electrical connection and calculating impedance), even before trying, you run the risk of frying your x7*.


----------



## escknx

Anyone here compared AMP part with Audeze Deckard combo?


----------



## mbyrnes

escknx said:


> Anyone here compared AMP part with Audeze Deckard combo?



Not sure what you're asking. Do you mean use the internal headphone amp versus the Audeze from the RCA outs of the X7 (with VSS added)?


----------



## escknx

mbyrnes said:


> Not sure what you're asking. Do you mean use the internal headphone amp versus the Audeze from the RCA outs of the X7 (with VSS added)?



Yes but without VSS.

Just music wise, using Audeze AMP from X7 DAC via RCA vs Audeze AMP from Audeze DAC.


----------



## mbyrnes

escknx said:


> Yes but without VSS.
> 
> Just music wise, using Audeze AMP from X7 DAC via RCA vs Audeze AMP from Audeze DAC.



I replaced the op amps in my X7, which improved the overall sound. Stock, the X7 is still pretty darn good, even just as a DAC for music. I like the Burr Brown chip in the X7. Also you have a built in EQ, which is always a nice addition. I could and am happy using the X7 just as a DAC, into my MicroZOTL2. 

You get a lot for the $299 sale price that often comes up. Expect sales of it to pop up more as we get closer to Christmas.


----------



## escknx

X7 looks great but I don't need many of its features like speakers amp.

And I also may miss some Asus features like its Sonic Radar for games like PUBG.

If I dont use X7 usb connectivity and feed SPDIF to X7 from Asus sound card, that allows Sonic Radar, will I benefit from X7's SBX pro studio?

Or SBX works only when usb is connected?

As far as I understand SPDIF signal will be processed by X7's DAC as well as usb signal, so what is the advantage on using usb over optical?


----------



## c-attack (Sep 25, 2017)

You would set the playback source to the Realtek SPDIF (or whatever) and the X7 would still process the sound with it's effects, if you turn them on.  You can toggle all of the currently enabled SBX settings on/off with the button on the front.  However to change all those settings, including equalizer, surround level strength, microphone settings, headphone gain, and "Scout Mode", you need to interface with the software application.  You need the USB connected to the PC for direct access or you can also do it through the cell phone app.  It's a lot easier to use the control panel through the PC, so connect the USB anyway, even if it's not going to be the audio channel. 

Creative has their own version of Sonic Radar in the Scout Mode settings.  I can't give you a comparison and I don't use either.  There may be other reasons to use SPDIF vs. USB for sound quality, but I don't know how sonic radar will fare when processed again. Regardless, there is another system available if you want it.  With good headphones I hear the nuances and direction anyway, but the surround sound balance is the golden feature for me. One of the big complaints in headphones for gaming is too much separation.  This is an easy fix with X7.

USB vs. Optical in terms of sound quality is a debatable point.  I ran into some trouble recently with USB, but it has turned out to be drivers clashing.  I can always work around the problem by using the optical cable.  The X7 will retain all the settings without the need for the control panel to be active or the USB cable connected.


----------



## pewfish

Hi guys, I'm looking at the prices of the LE vs the normal black X7. There is about a £175 difference between the LE and the normal edition. Is there that much of a difference to justify the price difference?


----------



## Yethal

pewfish said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking at the prices of the LE vs the normal black X7. There is about a £175 difference between the LE and the normal edition. Is there that much of a difference to justify the price difference?


No. Go with the standard one. Power supply can be upgraded later.


----------



## pewfish

Yethal said:


> No. Go with the standard one. Power supply can be upgraded later.


Thanks. I assume the power supply upgrade will not be necessary unless I'm using speakers?


----------



## Yethal

pewfish said:


> Thanks. I assume the power supply upgrade will not be necessary unless I'm using speakers?


That's correct.


----------



## pewfish

Yethal said:


> That's correct.


Cheers, much appreciated.


----------



## escknx

mbyrnes said:


> I replaced the op amps in my X7, which improved the overall sound



Is that something that average man can do using pliers and plug and play tech? Or it involves soldering skills?





c-attack said:


> You would set the playback source to the Realtek SPDIF (or whatever)
> Creative has their own version of Sonic Radar in the Scout Mode settings.



Sonic Radar is just sound amplification of certain frequencies to hear steps farther and better, but in games like PUBG it amplifies ambient noise  as well, so SBX only is the way to go there.

So basically you keep it connected via USB and it still drives headphone with all applied effects even when X7 isn't selected as an output in win10? Same applies to analog line input to X7 or just optical?


----------



## Yethal

escknx said:


> Is that something that average man can do using pliers and plug and play tech? Or it involves soldering skills?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you just need a pair of pliers (or fingers and zero ****s to give)


----------



## escknx

So for the best results I gonna need 4 x SS3602 which will cost about 300usd, am I right?

Isn't it more effective to use X7 as a DAC and use external amp something like Lake People G-109 ?


----------



## Yethal

escknx said:


> So for the best results I gonna need 4 x SS3602 which will cost about 300usd, am I right?
> 
> Isn't it more effective to use X7 as a DAC and use external amp something like Lake People G-109 ?


2x SS3601 and 2x SS3602. And no it isn't because the opamps are also responsible for the analog output on the back so not only is the upgrade not lost after adding an amp, the amp itself will sound better due to better analog output stage of the x7


----------



## escknx

Thanks
Maybe dumb question, but which part of X7 is responsible for its EQ? Is it amp or dac? I found its EQ to be much more efficient than foobar2000 EQ. Foobar EQ adds some destortion anyways, while x7 EQ is perfectly clear,


----------



## Yethal

escknx said:


> Thanks
> Maybe dumb question, but which part of X7 is responsible for its EQ? Is it amp or dac? I found its EQ to be much more efficient than foobar2000 EQ. Foobar EQ adds some destortion anyways, while x7 EQ is perfectly clear,


Dac. All of X7 processing is digital


----------



## escknx (Sep 26, 2017)

Thanks.

So changing amp ops make no sense if using X7 as DAC only w optical out to another DAC, like ES9018K2M or
OPs affect only analog outs, right?

If you know, how this X7's Burr-Brown PCM1794 compared to Cirrus Logic CS4398 / Cirrus Logic CS436 that are used in Asus Xonar U7 MKII?

And will you recommend Supreme Sound V5i vs Sparkos Labs SS3601/02, or they pretty similar?


----------



## Yethal

escknx said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So changing amp ops make no sense if using X7 as DAC only w optical out to another DAC, like ES9018K2M or
> OPs affect only analog outs, right?
> ...


In this case you'd be using the x7 as a dsp not a dac. Yes, no point in changing opamps if using x7 this way
I own both v5i and the Sparkos and I would choose Sparkos over v5i any day.


----------



## raband

Yethal said:


> I own both v5i and the Sparkos and I would choose Sparkos over v5i any day.



But would also choose the v5i's over stock?


----------



## Yethal

raband said:


> But would also choose the v5i's over stock?


I would. They are a strong improvement, it's just that Sparkos are even better.


----------



## raband

Cheers


----------



## escknx

Yethal said:


> In this case you'd be using the x7 as a dsp not a dac. Yes, no point in changing opamps if using x7 this way
> I own both v5i and the Sparkos and I would choose Sparkos over v5i any day.


Alright, as above mentioned DAC is responsible for EQ there. I wont be able to use creative EQ if using just optical out? Or by digital processing you meant dsp?
Thanks.


----------



## Yethal

escknx said:


> Alright, as above mentioned DAC is responsible for EQ there. I wont be able to use creative EQ if using just optical out? Or by digital processing you meant dsp?
> Thanks.


DAC is not responsible for the EQ or any other software effects, DSP is and that's the only part of the X7 you'd be using if outputting via optical to another dac.


----------



## escknx

Yethal said:


> DAC is not responsible for the EQ or any other software effects, DSP is and that's the only part of the X7 you'd be using if outputting via optical to another dac.


Well that means using G5  w optical out = X7 w optical since they both use same DSP.
Even SB Omni or Z should do almosy the same, since theirs DSP' aren't much different.


----------



## Yethal

escknx said:


> Well that means using G5  w optical out = X7 w optical since they both use same DSP.
> Even SB Omni or Z should do almosy the same, since theirs DSP' aren't much different.


That's what we all thought before the G5 came out. And then we found out that the DSP on the G5 is significantly worse than X7.


----------



## escknx

Well they claim SB-Axx1 Audio Processor for both. Still not clear what's wrong there since on paper its the same?


----------



## Yethal

It supposedly is but several different people over on the G5 thread reported it sounding very different from the X7


----------



## illram

I'm not sure why but the G5 uses SoundBlaster X, which I have tried and which sort of sucks, vs. the X7 and E5 which use SBX Pro Studio, which sounds great. If all you want is the DSP with its EQ and VSS, and you don't need Dolby Digital Decoding, I'd try the E5 maybe?


----------



## escknx

Weird, cause G5 has SBX button on the side, same as E5.
But I will try both probably.


----------



## illram (Sep 27, 2017)

Yeah, noticed that, but for whatever reason the software implementation seems different. Maybe because G5 is 7.1 vs. X7 and E5 being 5.1?

You can actually try the SB Acoustic X engine for free, it is available from Creative's website. The free version lacks EQ and is limited to presets. But, you can edit the presets with a text editor.


----------



## Digitalis

jdmhotness said:


> Perhaps I'm not sure what I'm asking then. In short, then, is there a way I can run 4 passive speakers + a sub with the X7? If not, how do you/others feel about running a separate avr with speakers/sub from the X7 via an optical cable?



The X7 itself cannot directly power more than two speakers, I'd suggest getting a 5 channel external power amp, Like the Emotiva A-500 - and use the X7 as a pre-amp.


----------



## Lunatics

Hey guys, looking for some advice or recommendations on how to configure or settings to change on my Creative X7. I love this device and originally found it through this thread on here, or through the MLE gaming headphone guide thread a while ago. I originally bought it because I loved the idea of being able to have both my PS4 and PC connected to it at the same time and only use 1 pair of headphones for both devices and having a central application on my PC to adjust and change things, and the bluetooth option is cool if I ever want to connect my phone if I am continuing to listen to something from my car ride home when I get back home. It has overall improved my volume and sound quality on my computer and I love it.

My only thing is I kind of feel like footsteps and certain other things (at least in CSGO) seem to be very quiet and faint and I know part of it could be the game itself, but I feel like part of it could be my set up. I believe I have surround enabled in the Creative software and set to around 20% or so, and I think there is some sort of gunshot/footstep enhance option that I do not have enabled. I feel like I messed around with it once but it made things kind of sound weird so I disabled it. Is this something I should be using and leave enabled? Are there EQ settings or other settings in general I should adjust or be using to help improve things? Are there other/better DAC/Amp combos out there I could use that may be better suited, even if I cannot connect both my ps4 and PC at the same time? I have my windows volume set to about 20-25% typically when using it with my Creative set up and gunshots/explosions and general sound seems to be audible and at good volumes but I am wondering if there is anything I can do to help improve footstep audio in game. I am using the Creative X7 paired with a pair of AKG 7xx's right now. I also have an order in through Massdrop for the HD 6xx headphones that I am hoping to get later in the year. I will be trying those out when I eventually get them, not sure or decided on which I will be using as my primary headphones until I get to test both, if that matters at all.


----------



## escknx

Lunatics said:


> Hey guys, looking for some advice or recommendations on how to configure or settings to change on my Creative X7. I love this device and originally found it through this thread on here, or through the MLE gaming headphone guide thread a while ago. I originally bought it because I loved the idea of being able to have both my PS4 and PC connected to it at the same time and only use 1 pair of headphones for both devices and having a central application on my PC to adjust and change things, and the bluetooth option is cool if I ever want to connect my phone if I am continuing to listen to something from my car ride home when I get back home. It has overall improved my volume and sound quality on my computer and I love it.
> 
> My only thing is I kind of feel like footsteps and certain other things (at least in CSGO) seem to be very quiet and faint and I know part of it could be the game itself, but I feel like part of it could be my set up. I believe I have surround enabled in the Creative software and set to around 20% or so, and I think there is some sort of gunshot/footstep enhance option that I do not have enabled. I feel like I messed around with it once but it made things kind of sound weird so I disabled it. Is this something I should be using and leave enabled? Are there EQ settings or other settings in general I should adjust or be using to help improve things? Are there other/better DAC/Amp combos out there I could use that may be better suited, even if I cannot connect both my ps4 and PC at the same time? I have my windows volume set to about 20-25% typically when using it with my Creative set up and gunshots/explosions and general sound seems to be audible and at good volumes but I am wondering if there is anything I can do to help improve footstep audio in game. I am using the Creative X7 paired with a pair of AKG 7xx's right now. I also have an order in through Massdrop for the HD 6xx headphones that I am hoping to get later in the year. I will be trying those out when I eventually get them, not sure or decided on which I will be using as my primary headphones until I get to test both, if that matters at all.


Can't say about CS GO, but for game like PUBG its much better to disable ALL sound enhancements/virtual surrounds, etc. Its native binaural audio is way better(may assume same in most modern games). If you turn Virt Surround like SBX or any other analog it amplifies ambient noise so footsteps definitely sound worse. I did extensive A/B testing. So basically for modern games all you need in nice DAC(x7 is pretty good) and nice pair of open cans. IMO Senns HD700 is the best gaming phones ever built. You add ModMic there and this is just awesome. The widest sound stage and comfort( I've tried HD800 but they're not comfy at all to me). I had HD650 and now they collecting dust since HD700 is waay better, its not even comparable since HD700 has way softer clamping force and bigger earspace, so you can play for many hours w/o fatigue. You may try to find used paid if new HD700 is above your price range. Try side by side 650 and 700 and you'll never come back to 650. And after installing HD700 Mod Kit from Mod House Audio this is my go to phones for music along with Z7 and Z1R.

Good luck.


----------



## Yethal

Lunatics said:


> Hey guys, looking for some advice or recommendations on how to configure or settings to change on my Creative X7. I love this device and originally found it through this thread on here, or through the MLE gaming headphone guide thread a while ago. I originally bought it because I loved the idea of being able to have both my PS4 and PC connected to it at the same time and only use 1 pair of headphones for both devices and having a central application on my PC to adjust and change things, and the bluetooth option is cool if I ever want to connect my phone if I am continuing to listen to something from my car ride home when I get back home. It has overall improved my volume and sound quality on my computer and I love it.
> 
> My only thing is I kind of feel like footsteps and certain other things (at least in CSGO) seem to be very quiet and faint and I know part of it could be the game itself, but I feel like part of it could be my set up. I believe I have surround enabled in the Creative software and set to around 20% or so, and I think there is some sort of gunshot/footstep enhance option that I do not have enabled. I feel like I messed around with it once but it made things kind of sound weird so I disabled it. Is this something I should be using and leave enabled? Are there EQ settings or other settings in general I should adjust or be using to help improve things? Are there other/better DAC/Amp combos out there I could use that may be better suited, even if I cannot connect both my ps4 and PC at the same time? I have my windows volume set to about 20-25% typically when using it with my Creative set up and gunshots/explosions and general sound seems to be audible and at good volumes but I am wondering if there is anything I can do to help improve footstep audio in game. I am using the Creative X7 paired with a pair of AKG 7xx's right now. I also have an order in through Massdrop for the HD 6xx headphones that I am hoping to get later in the year. I will be trying those out when I eventually get them, not sure or decided on which I will be using as my primary headphones until I get to test both, if that matters at all.


In Windows Sound Settings set the X7 to 5.1 mode.
In game set the output to 5.1 speakers
In X7 Control Panel disable Direct Mode
In X7 Control Panel Set SBX to 100%
In X7 Control Panel disable all other enhancements.


----------



## Yethal

escknx said:


> Can't say about CS GO, but for game like PUBG its much better to disable ALL sound enhancements/virtual surrounds, etc. Its native binaural audio is way better*(may assume same in most modern games). *
> Good luck.


It is literally the opposite of that.


----------



## mbyrnes

Yethal said:


> It is literally the opposite of that.



Just wanted to back up this statement. 70%-100% VSS is the sweet spot. Leave everything else turned off (you can use EQ, but remember it changes the sound, more bass, most likely less footsteps heard). 

Still love my X7, but getting anxious for the A16 Smyth Research Realizer. Hoping to get it by Christmas. Delays are KILLING me! All paid up!


----------



## Lunatics

I have heard quite a bit to disable things like SBX and virtual surround sound which is why I had it turned down to only about 20% as when I set it higher I felt like things sounded weirder and more spacey and far away if that makes any sense, I will try turning it up and off completely and test further. It seems like every answer you get is contradictory for this question lol, one person says to completely disable it, the other says to fully max it out (not you guys specifically, just over time the answers I have seen). My windows settings are set up correctly as 5.1 and my settings in game are typically set to 5.1 but I will play around with SBX a bit more. Even if the "surround" is turned up, will that necessarily help with "foot steps" sounding louder or is that more of an EQ setting.


----------



## Lunatics

mbyrnes said:


> Just wanted to back up this statement. 70%-100% VSS is the sweet spot. Leave everything else turned off (you can use EQ, but remember it changes the sound, more bass, most likely less footsteps heard).
> 
> Still love my X7, but getting anxious for the A16 Smyth Research Realizer. Hoping to get it by Christmas. Delays are KILLING me! All paid up!


I just looked that up, looks very interesting and like there is a lot of input options and other things you can do with it, I love that it in itself is a headphone stand. Dat price tag tho is out of my price range anytime soon o.O


----------



## mbyrnes

escknx said:


> Can't say about CS GO, but for game like PUBG its much better to disable ALL sound enhancements/virtual surrounds, etc. Its native binaural audio is way better(may assume same in most modern games). If you turn Virt Surround like SBX or any other analog it amplifies ambient noise so footsteps definitely sound worse. I did extensive A/B testing. So basically for modern games all you need in nice DAC(x7 is pretty good) and nice pair of open cans. IMO Senns HD700 is the best gaming phones ever built. You add ModMic there and this is just awesome. The widest sound stage and comfort( I've tried HD800 but they're not comfy at all to me). I had HD650 and now they collecting dust since HD700 is waay better, its not even comparable since HD700 has way softer clamping force and bigger earspace, so you can play for many hours w/o fatigue. You may try to find used paid if new HD700 is above your price range. Try side by side 650 and 700 and you'll never come back to 650. And after installing HD700 Mod Kit from Mod House Audio this is my go to phones for music along with Z7 and Z1R.
> 
> Good luck.



Headphones are completely user dependent. HD650/HD6XX IMO are terrible for gaming. One of the worst I've personally heard. Hifiman HE-X V2 is my favorite by a good margin. Monoprice M1060 is my favorite that is affordable (mine are modded with Audeze Vegan pads and other tweeks). Under $400 if you can find the Vegan pads. 

The AKG K7XX or other varient are really good for sound whoring, very large soundstage, and for me, super comfortable for long gaming sessions. My K702 65th anniversary served me very well for 5 years before I started dumping tons of money into this hobby. I also really like the Massdrop PC37X as an entry level priced headset that's great for gaming.


----------



## escknx (Oct 11, 2017)

Yethal said:


> It is literally the opposite of that.


Maybe depends on a particular game.

YMMV, as I said I've tried only w PUBG, since its the only 1 game I currently play that require positional audio, and SBX makes ambient noise louder.

Other games I don't mind since they dont have that high level ambient noise.



mbyrnes said:


> Monoprice M1060


Have them as well, great [hones but too heavy. Like the heaviest I owe. 30 min in game and I want to take them off.


----------



## mbyrnes

Lunatics said:


> I just looked that up, looks very interesting and like there is a lot of input options and other things you can do with it, I love that it in itself is a headphone stand. Dat price tag tho is out of my price range anytime soon o.O



If I didn't live in an apartment, I'd have a full blown 7.2.4 surround sound speaker setup. This is the next best thing, and takes up no space at all. I went for the 2U model, which is a rack mount (rectangle) box. The headphone stand option just doesn't fit in my place. 

I'll use it for movies and gaming, and I'm hoping I can use it with my 2 channel system to change things up. Either way, this is the device I've waited many years for (height channels are hardly new).


----------



## mbyrnes

escknx said:


> Maybe depends on a particular game.
> 
> YMMV, as I said I've tried only w PUBG, since its the only 1 game I currently play that require positional audio, and SBX makes ambient noise louder.
> 
> ...



They fit my head well. Most of the weight is balanced for me and I have no issues wearing them for long periods. That sucks that you can't wear them long. They're a lot lighter than the LCD 2, which many complain about the weight.


----------



## Lunatics

mbyrnes said:


> Headphones are completely user dependent. HD650/HD6XX IMO are terrible for gaming. One of the worst I've personally heard. Hifiman HE-X V2 is my favorite by a good margin. Monoprice M1060 is my favorite that is affordable (mine are modded with Audeze Vegan pads and other tweeks). Under $400 if you can find the Vegan pads.
> 
> The AKG K7XX or other varient are really good for sound whoring, very large soundstage, and for me, super comfortable for long gaming sessions. My K702 65th anniversary served me very well for 5 years before I started dumping tons of money into this hobby. I also really like the Massdrop PC37X as an entry level priced headset that's great for gaming.


Yeah it seems like everyone is a little different and prefers different headphones or hears thing slightly differently through them. At the moment I am pretty happy with my K7xx's and don't really plan on trying to replace them soon or spending a lot of money on headphones soon. They are only about a year or 2 old, I have money invested in the HD 6xx's already which I probably won't receive for another 2+ months, I also have a pair of AT ATH-7xx's which are currently sitting around as my backup headphones that I replaced with the AKG K7xx. Even a new DAC or AMP I would like to not spend money on anytime soon, I'd like to just find and optimal setup or way to improve my setup, but as with everything else I will have an upgrade itch in a year or 2 and wan to replace things and buy more but...I have enough (I know a lot less than other people) money invested into everything right now to go and start buying more headphones lol. I also am not really close to anywhere that I can go and test out these audiophile headphones before I buy them which sucks. I will try messing around with my SBX settings and start there and go from there. Of course now that someone linked this A16 Smyth Research Realizer now I just want to buy that, but that's as much money as I was about to dump into a new PC build and I don't think I am ready to spend 2k on a DAC/AMP.


----------



## mbyrnes

Lunatics said:


> Yeah it seems like everyone is a little different and prefers different headphones or hears thing slightly differently through them. At the moment I am pretty happy with my K7xx's and don't really plan on trying to replace them soon or spending a lot of money on headphones soon. They are only about a year or 2 old, I have money invested in the HD 6xx's already which I probably won't receive for another 2+ months, I also have a pair of AT ATH-7xx's which are currently sitting around as my backup headphones that I replaced with the AKG K7xx. Even a new DAC or AMP I would like to not spend money on anytime soon, I'd like to just find and optimal setup or way to improve my setup, but as with everything else I will have an upgrade itch in a year or 2 and wan to replace things and buy more but...I have enough (I know a lot less than other people) money invested into everything right now to go and start buying more headphones lol. I also am not really close to anywhere that I can go and test out these audiophile headphones before I buy them which sucks. I will try messing around with my SBX settings and start there and go from there. Of course now that someone linked this A16 Smyth Research Realizer now I just want to buy that, but that's as much money as I was about to dump into a new PC build and I don't think I am ready to spend 2k on a DAC/AMP.



I'm putting off a PC build to get the A16. I'll use it more than a gaming PC. Plus the Intel versus AMD CPU fight is getting interesting (i7-8700k is $369!). Motherboards are a little scarce and pricy at the moment for it. Also curious about GPUs with AMD getting back into the top tier fight with Nvidia. Hoping prices drop some. I can wait a few more months to see how it all unfolds. Interesting stuff on the PC side for sure!


----------



## Yethal

Lunatics said:


> I have heard quite a bit to disable things like SBX and virtual surround sound which is why I had it turned down to only about 20% as when I set it higher I felt like things sounded weirder and more spacey and far away if that makes any sense, I will try turning it up and off completely and test further. It seems like every answer you get is contradictory for this question lol, one person says to completely disable it, the other says to fully max it out (not you guys specifically, just over time the answers I have seen). My windows settings are set up correctly as 5.1 and my settings in game are typically set to 5.1 but I will play around with SBX a bit more. Even if the "surround" is turned up, will that necessarily help with "foot steps" sounding louder or is that more of an EQ setting.


Set it to 100% and then use the SBX button to toggle it on and off mid-game. The contradictory answers aren't surprising, audio is a very subjective matter so what sounds natural to some people may sound awful to others. We used to have a heated debate over on MLE thread on SBX vs. Dolby Headphone with several people claiming superiority of one technology over the other. Finally we settled on SBX due to lack of Dolby Headphone equipped equivalent of the X7.

X7 is far from being a perfect device but until the Realizer becomes a financially viable for most people it's the best we have.


----------



## mbyrnes

Hopefully the A16 is as awesome as I've read from numerous people who did a demo. If the exchange for different rooms and speakers is easy, diverse, and not a lot of money (some famous buildings would have to be rented to do the measurements). This could truly be the greatest audio device ever. I don't say that lightly either. 

Look at it as not spending thousands of dollars on speakers, plus a top of the line AVR, plus room treatments, subwoofers, etc. And all of that can't magically sound like the Chinese Theater, DTS-X demo rooms with top of the line speakers, or even a friend's awesome setup. 

Once I get mine I'll be playing around a ton. I probably won't say much about it until I grasp what it can do. Hopefully by then we'll have games with DTS-X, Dolby Atmos, or Aura3D. 

Subscribe to the thread. It's very active, and it's growing everyday. Read the first few pages then skip up towards the last pages.


----------



## Lunatics

Thank you for the advice everyone, when I have time this weekend to get in front of my PC and play around with it a little bit I will try adjusting the various settings you guys have recommended and see how I feel about it. I love quality audio and would love a set up like the Realizer but I can't afford something like that right now or any time soon so hopefully it will come down in price at some point or I can find one used. My Creative is an improvement in itself over any on board audio I have ever used or experienced and using other peoples headphones on their computers now instead of mine kills me. I just can't justify a purchase like that anytime soon, the money I already invested in the X7 and my various pairs of headphones makes me shake my head sometimes and I know it's nothing compared to a lot of people on here. Hopefully I will enjoy my HD6xx's when I get them and didn't waste money on those and can be set for a while, if not I can try and sell them and maybe put money towards a "better" dac/amp or something or put it into a Realizer fund and slowly try and save up money if it ends up being all its cracked up to be.


----------



## escknx (Oct 19, 2017)

Is there any way to apply sound processing effects to optical out whole keeping the volume control option?
X7 SPDIF Output bypasses DSP, and I can control volume level of optical out in Win10.
X7 Speakers Output (with SPDIF Direct enabled) applies all DSP effects, but I can't control the volume from Win.

With G5 I could use SPDIF out, apply any DSP affects and control the volume.


EDIT


Yethal said:


> 2x SS3601 and 2x SS3602. And no it isn't because the opamps are also responsible for the analog output on the back so not only is the upgrade not lost after adding an amp, the amp itself will sound better due to better analog output stage of the x7


If I'm only using headphone out and do not care about speakers/RCA outs, should I replace all 4 opamps or just 2 or them?

And which ones are brighter, Burson or Sparkos?


----------



## Yethal

escknx said:


> Is there any way to apply sound processing effects to optical out whole keeping the volume control option?
> X7 SPDIF Output does not apply any effects, while I can control volume level in Win10.
> X7 Speakers Output (with SPDIF Direct enabled) applies all effects from Control Panel, but I cant control the volume from Win.
> 
> With G5 I can use SPDIF out, apply any affects and control the volume.


Disable Direct Mode to enable digital volume control


----------



## escknx

Yethal said:


> Disable Direct Mode to enable digital volume control


Its disabled. Nothing is on, I have X7 connected via optical to Burson Conductor but I cant control the volume. Its 100% all the time.
If I change sound output to DIrect Output in Win, I can control the volume but no DSP processing.


----------



## Yethal

escknx said:


> Its disabled. Nothing is on, I have X7 connected via optical to Burson Conductor but I cant control the volume. Its 100% all the time.
> If I change sound output to DIrect Output in Win, I can control the volume but no DSP processing.


Can't you just control the volume on the Conductor?


----------



## escknx

Yethal said:


> Can't you just control the volume on the Conductor?


I can do that, but I have volume control buttons on my G502 mouse, so when I play I change it all the time depending on situation.

Yours behave same way? Either DSP or volume on optical?

Its weird because G5 could do both DSP+volume at the same time.


----------



## Yethal

escknx said:


> I can do that, but I have volume control buttons on my G502 mouse, so when I play I change it all the time depending on situation.
> 
> Yours behave same way? Either DSP or volume on optical?
> 
> Its weird because G5 could do both DSP+volume at the same time.


Dunno, I don't use digital out on my X7.


----------



## escknx

Yethal said:


> Dunno, I don't use digital out on my X7.


Would you suggest which ones are brighter, v5i or Sparkos?

If I'm only using headphone out and do not care about speakers/RCA outs, should I replace all 4 opamps or just 2 or them?

Sparkos can be used with only w back cover opened, right?


----------



## Yethal

escknx said:


> Would you suggest which ones are brighter, v5i or Sparkos?
> 
> If I'm only using headphone out and do not care about speakers/RCA outs, should I replace all 4 opamps or just 2 or them?
> 
> Sparkos can be used with only w back cover opened, right?


I'd say v5i are brighter. Sparkos are rather neutral.

If You're using only the headphone out then replacing all four makes the most sense.

Sparkos singles can be used with tha back cover closed, only after installing the duals You'll need to remove it. Personally I just taped a hard drive cover to the bottom of my X7 since I'm not planning on replacing the Sparkos anytime soon.


----------



## escknx

illram said:


> Yeah, noticed that, but for whatever reason the software implementation seems different. Maybe because G5 is 7.1 vs. X7 and E5 being 5.1?
> 
> You can actually try the SB Acoustic X engine for free, it is available from Creative's website. The free version lacks EQ and is limited to presets. But, you can edit the presets with a text editor.


I don't actually see free version there to try.
They have SOUND BLASTER X-FI MB3 in software section and it requires activation key for installation.
I dont see any trials there..


----------



## illram

escknx said:


> I don't actually see free version there to try.
> They have SOUND BLASTER X-FI MB3 in software section and it requires activation key for installation.
> I dont see any trials there..


Yeah it's a little counter intuitive to find. Go here. Select any headphones/IEMs other than the two H7 headphones. Fill out the form and you will be emailed a download link to get the free software.

The "lite" version does not mimic a multi-channel setup however so to me it is sort of useless? The demo does work though. I have not tried to download the "pro" version to see if that works w/out a Creative product.


----------



## escknx

illram said:


> Yeah it's a little counter intuitive to find. Go here. Select any headphones/IEMs other than the two H7 headphones. Fill out the form and you will be emailed a download link to get the free software.
> 
> The "lite" version does not mimic a multi-channel setup however so to me it is sort of useless? The demo does work though. I have not tried to download the "pro" version to see if that works w/out a Creative product.


Thanks a lot, it works.
But not I'm unable to control the volume while its connected to USB DAC.
Same thing as when I use X7 via TOSLINK - no volume control.
Looks like the only Creative's device that works fine via Toslink is G5, so weird


----------



## Yethal

Can't you lower the volume of toslink output within the X7 internal mixer?


----------



## escknx

Yethal said:


> Can't you lower the volume of toslink output within the X7 internal mixer?


No, all volume controls and mixer are completely dead when I use optical, except DSP effects.(all direct modes are unchecked)
Toslink and RCA work at the same time, I have connected Toslink and RCA to 2 different amps and they play at the same time well, except volume regulates only on RCA connected amp.

And once I change out to X7 SPDIF output device in Win, all controls work but no DSP effects.


----------



## Yethal

Well that would imply that X7 doesn't actually want you to use volume control on the toslink output and the only reason this works with the spdif output device is because of Windows internal mixer and not the X7 mixer.


----------



## escknx

Yethal said:


> Well that would imply that X7 doesn't actually want you to use volume control on the toslink output and the only reason this works with the spdif output device is because of Windows internal mixer and not the X7 mixer.


Yes that's pretty sad decision by Creative, since I use G5 this way w/o any problems.
Also my X7 LE has pretty noisy RCA out, the better cable I use the more hiss it introduces to the amp. Cheapest RCA 5ft long cable works better that my other solid 1.5ft cables. :/
Waiting for E5 to arrive to test same thing with it.


----------



## escknx (Oct 21, 2017)

Is there any way to use X7's RCA IN as a source for headphones when I have USB plugged?

Or have setup as PC USB to X7 -> X7 RCA Out -> eq Behringer MINIFBQ FBQ800(rca in -> EQ -> rca out) -> X7 RCA in -> playback from X7's headphone jack


----------



## Yethal

It's possible but why would You want to do that?


----------



## escknx

Yethal said:


> It's possible but why would You want to do that?


Just to have hard equalizer hooked instead of software one.

Would you point me on how to do that? cause when I have USB plugged in, it plays music only from USB source and there is no option to enable RCA as main source.


----------



## Yethal

escknx said:


> Just to have hard equalizer hooked instead of software one.
> 
> Would you point me on how to do that? cause when I have USB plugged in, it plays music only from USB source and there is no option to enable RCA as main source.


Disable direct mode. If that doesn't help go to recording devices, select rca input and select to output to x7.


----------



## escknx (Oct 21, 2017)

Yethal said:


> Disable direct mode. If that doesn't help go to recording devices, select rca input and select to output to x7.


Ohh I'm sorry my bad. It worked, it just plays at the same time it mixes all inputs. That's awesome feature, really great implementation.

Do you think replacing OpAMPS with Sparkos can fix line out hissing?


EDIT
My mixer works fine with all inputs, but for some reason It does not affect USB.. Neither volume/mute nor balance levels of USB input.


----------



## Yethal (Oct 22, 2017)

escknx said:


> Ohh I'm sorry my bad. It worked, it just plays at the same time it mixes all inputs. That's awesome feature, really great implementation.
> 
> Do you think replacing OpAMPS with Sparkos can fix line out hissing?
> 
> ...


Replacing opamps might resolve the issue. Might. Personally, I'd try plugging the X7 into a separate outlet and trying a usb controller that is not shared with other devices.


----------



## escknx

Yethal said:


> Replacing opamps might resolve the issue. Might. Personally, I'd try plugging the X7 into a separate outlet and trying a usb controller that is not shared with other devices.


Its not usb related, it hisses even when nothing is connected except power.
Tried outet at another part of house, yes I fixes some hiss, but still far from black, especially at higher volumes.
6.3 HP out to RCA in gives same result.
It perfectly black when HP's connected, but hisses alot when attached to the amp.


----------



## Yethal

escknx said:


> Its not usb related, it hisses even when nothing is connected except power.
> Tried outet at another part of house, yes I fixes some hiss, but still far from black, especially at higher volumes.
> 6.3 HP out to RCA in gives same result.
> It perfectly black when HP's connected, but hisses alot when attached to the amp.


You might have a grounding issue. Try using a ground loop isolator.


----------



## escknx

Yethal said:


> You might have a grounding issue. Try using a ground loop isolator.


Are you aware of any good ones?
Or something simple like this should work?
https://goo.gl/TDxj7E
or
https://goo.gl/eSHXeu


----------



## Yethal

escknx said:


> Are you aware of any good ones?
> Or something simple like this should work?
> https://goo.gl/TDxj7E
> or
> https://goo.gl/eSHXeu


No idea, I don't have this problem.


----------



## escknx

Yethal said:


> You might have a grounding issue. Try using a ground loop isolator.


This 7$ thing fixed all noise.
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B000K50HJE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## kellte2

This might come as a strange question, but I wanted to solicit the opinion(s) of the people on this board.

I have an amp from a prominent manufacturer that has failed 3 times over the course of a month (and has been repaired by the manufacturer).  We've gone in circles trying to discover why this would happen, and after the second failure, the manufacturer suggested that it was either my X7 or the Sparkos op-amps which have led to the amplifier's failure.  Prior to these rapid-fire failures, I'd used the amp without issue on a daily basis from March of this year through late-September.

The sparkos op-amps and X7 were a part of my rig for my entire ownership of the amp in question, so I am extremely reluctant to think that the amp could have been fried by the X7/op-amps after properly functioning in the chain for about 7 months. 

Has anyone here experienced any issue with X7s killing their headphone amps when connected via RCA out?  I know that many people here use the Sparkos op-amps in the X7s, and then feed its signal as a DAC to a dedicated, secondary headphone amp.  Have any of those people had issues using this type of setup in the past?

I am not here to smear the manufacturer in question, as they have demonstrated superb post-purchase support and are willing to offer me a refund, but I'm confused by what has transpired.  Any thoughts or experiences would be appreciated!


----------



## Yethal (Oct 28, 2017)

kellte2 said:


> This might come as a strange question, but I wanted to solicit the opinion(s) of the people on this board.
> 
> I have an amp from a prominent manufacturer that has failed 3 times over the course of a month (and has been repaired by the manufacturer).  We've gone in circles trying to discover why this would happen, and after the second failure, the manufacturer suggested that it was either my X7 or the Sparkos op-amps which have led to the amplifier's failure.  Prior to these rapid-fire failures, I'd used the amp without issue on a daily basis from March of this year through late-September.
> 
> ...


@sparko311 Co
uld You comment on that?


----------



## mbyrnes

I've had the full Sparkos swap for a while now, and I connected an amp to it early this year. I never had an issue with my amp, MicroZOTL2. Granted it's full tube amp, with the tubes used in a way to preserve tube life. I had a lot of hours with that combo up until very recently. Sorry to hear about your situation. Maybe measure the output voltage from the RCA outs? Should be 2V and I really can't see any reason why even 3V would fry the amp. I loved the setup actually. Moved my Mimby to another system.


----------



## kellte2

mbyrnes said:


> I've had the full Sparkos swap for a while now, and I connected an amp to it early this year. I never had an issue with my amp, MicroZOTL2. Granted it's full tube amp, with the tubes used in a way to preserve tube life. I had a lot of hours with that combo up until very recently. Sorry to hear about your situation. Maybe measure the output voltage from the RCA outs? Should be 2V and I really can't see any reason why even 3V would fry the amp. I loved the setup actually. Moved my Mimby to another system.



I am curious about the voltage issue, but the setup was perfect for 7-8 months. I am hesitant to believe that something could have changed, but I’m at a total loss.


----------



## sparko311

Sorry to hear about your troubles.   I have not heard any reports like this before.  Several people have used the discrete op amps in the X7 and to my knowledge, nobody has had any problems.  I did have one person describing issues with the Bluetooth (or perhaps USB connectivity),  but he determined it to be something with the X7 and returned it.  Keep us posted on how this turns out, and if you have any questions please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## EasyEnemy

Hi, i like to connect a passive center speaker and passive subwoofer to my x7, need some advise. 
1) Can I connect it in the following way. X7 center/subwoofer line out (3.5mm to rca) -> stereo amplifier -> right speaker out to center speaker and left speaker out to subwoofer.
2) Correct me if i'm wrong x7 center/subwoofer line out would separated the correct frequent/sound to the stereo amplifier. the stereo amplifier will then amplifier the signal and power the center and subwoofer?
3) if I wonder it the stereo amplifier be able to do the job of powering the passive equipment.
or
4) stop being stupid, ignore the above option and get a AV receiver/amplifier.


----------



## Digitalis

EasyEnemy said:


> Can I connect it in the following way. X7 center/subwoofer line out (3.5mm to rca) -> stereo amplifier -> right speaker out to center speaker and left speaker out to subwoofer.



This should work fine.



EasyEnemy said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong x7 center/subwoofer line out would separated the correct frequent/sound to the stereo amplifier. the stereo amplifier will then amplifier the signal and power the center and subwoofer?



Correct, however most subwoofers are actively powered and shouldn't need anything more than a pre-amp for the signal.


----------



## EasyEnemy

Digitalis said:


> This should work fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, however most subwoofers are actively powered and shouldn't need anything more than a pre-amp for the signal.



Many thanks, digitalis.


----------



## slayer6288

What surround % do you guys use for playing console 5.1 games in dolby digital? using a pair of hd598


----------



## Yethal

slayer6288 said:


> What surround % do you guys use for playing console 5.1 games in dolby digital? using a pair of hd598


100% always.


----------



## sff2008

I've been using a Teac UD-H01 and JBL LSR305 combo for a few years, but unfortunately the UD-H01 recently died.   I've been looking at the X7 as a possible replacement, but how well does it pair with active speakers?  Would it be a decent choice to go with my LSR305's, or should I ditch them and get a pair of passive units?


----------



## Vader2k

The X7 is available on Massdrop once again.  
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/creative-sound-blaster-x7-amp-dac-combo


----------



## wadec22

i see a lot of referencing to the burson and sparkos opamps.  what is the concensus on the muses 8820 and the higher end 01,02 & 03 with the x7?


----------



## kellte2

Anyone have any experiencing using the ifi iPurifier for SPDIF? Seems like it could improve the SQ even more. 

Lots of positive impressions on the reclocker when used with a Google Chromecast Audio.


----------



## Magic Man

With regards input selection, how does this work without using the app? E.g. if I have something on the line in, say a CD player, what input selection is set when the X7 is turned on? Does it default or 'stick' to what was last set, what if power is completely disconnected?
Is there any way to select an input without resorting to the app?


----------



## Yethal

Plays through all inputs simultaneously


----------



## raband

All inputs are "live"

If you play something on the CD player while playing a game you'll get both the CD and the game audio playing etc


----------



## Magic Man

Many thanks


----------



## ctaxxxx (Nov 20, 2017)

Yethal said:


> X7 has three modes of operation for the Optical Out.
> 
> 
> USB>S/PDIF converter. In this mode X7 takes stereo signal over USB and outputs it over optical
> ...



Apologies for replying to an old post, but from this explanation, I can use an external DAC/AMP while still using the VSS and SBX features of the X7?

*The chain would go like this:* PS4 optical out > X7 optical in > _VSS & SBX turned on_ > X7 optical out (_VSS & SBX_) > external DAC/AMP headphone out (_VSS & SBX_)

I would be using the external DAC, and not the internal X7 DAC correct?

*Edit: *The plan is to use a smoother DAC and/or AMP. Maybe the Audio-GD R2R 11.


----------



## raband

Yep - I use this: (if I'm not just running the unit straight to headset)
X7 (SBX) > HDVD800 (or Aune) via optical > HD800 (or other cans)


----------



## wadec22

maybe my fellow x7 owners can help me with my current headphone purgatory....

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/want-imaging-without-piercing-treble.865858/


----------



## c-attack (Nov 24, 2017)

Any thoughts on this issue will be appreciated.

Starting in August I started experiencing sound drops from the X7.  This a direct result of the X7 and PC losing connectivity with each when the PC is under load.  The X7 control panel goes blank (like there is no USB connection) and then re-appears later.  Sounds like a cable issue, but 9 cables, 10 different USB ports (internal and external), and 2 X7 later, it is definitely not.  USB Selective suspend is OFF.  The issue first appeared after I swapped out the fans and cooler one day, thus the PC was completely powered down and disconnected from the wall and UPS.  After a frustrating month of trial and error, I swapped the old cooler back on and more fans, thus the unit was completely powered down again.  The issue remarkably went away for a month, right until I changed fans again and disconnected from the wall.  Now, I do not leave this rig running 24-7.  I put it to sleep when not in use and I restart or boot regularly.  I have also been swapping things out on this PC on a monthly basis for 3 years with the X7 and have never had any difficulties whatsoever.

This clearly seemed like a driver loading issue to me and I targeted the OS next.  I have a 9 month old copy of Win 10 on a separate drive, I did a fresh install of Win 10 the first week (Aug 2017 build), and this past week I did a clean install of the Fall Creator's Update.  All of these exhibit the issue.  This was never a problem on the old pre-Spring 2017 Win 10, but it is now.  That copy is frozen in time with all the same drivers as were there then.  I began to suspect a BIOS loading issue.  However, this is the same BIOS that worked just fine for 4 months prior to the issue.  Furthermore, I moved the X7 to a different system (although also Asus X99 with a different motherboard and BIOS) and the issue came with it.  All of the drivers in use on the machine (SATA, USB, chipset, etc. are more than a year old, predating the issue by some measure.  Selective start-up does not help and I have tried to run in on a clean OS with nothing but the X7 driver and the OS and it still does it.  I do not use Windows 10 Fast Boot.  Prior to this I used the BIOS Fast Boot option that only loads the keyboard and mouse.  This was fine for years with the X7.  Now, Windows will not load if BIOS fast boot is enabled and the Start-up repair tags and removes the X7 driver as the offender.  I could care less about the Fast Boot option, but feel it is a telling indicator it no longer works.

All of this was on the SB X7 driver L9_1_02_03 (June 2016).  I have rolled back further with no success.  I have rolled back and re-installed both old and new firmware.  No success.  A brand new X7 was tried on this set-up and it also exhibited the same problem.  I can't see how this is not a driver issue in some way.  I have been in touch with Creative Tech support, but they are unable to replicate the issue.  I can run optical out from the PC to the X7 all day long with no issues and crisp, clean sound.  I have several other USB sound devices I can use and test with this system.  A Focal USB powered 2.1 system never drops the sound and is not affected.  I have an old Sennheiser PC363 set that is both USB powered and sound transmitted.  It works great.  My keyboard and mouse never drop or lose connectivity.  The UPS will scream at me if it loses connectivity via USB and it never happens.  This issue is strictly limited to the X7.  As an added bonus, my beam forming microphone has become stuck on during this process.  I now must mute the mic in the mixer or listen to the sound of the keys through my headphones.  Multiple firmware flashes have not resolved this.


Well, that's a lot and I have been trying to wrap my head around this for 3 months.  In short, I guess I am asking if any of you are experiencing USB issues.


As a secondary question, how would you compare the Schiit Modi 2/Magni 2/3 stack to the X7 in terms of sound quality?  I do have the full Sparkos OP-amp set in place on the X7.


----------



## wadec22

c-attack said:


> Any thoughts on this issue will be appreciated.
> 
> Starting in August I started experiencing sound drops from the X7.  This a direct result of the X7 and PC losing connectivity with each when the PC is under load.  The X7 control panel goes blank (like there is no USB connection) and then re-appears later.  Sounds like a cable issue, but 9 cables, 10 different USB ports (internal and external), and 2 X7 later, it is definitely not.  USB Selective suspend is OFF.  The issue first appeared after I swapped out the fans and cooler one day, thus the PC was completely powered down and disconnected from the wall and UPS.  After a frustrating month of trial and error, I swapped the old cooler back on and more fans, thus the unit was completely powered down again.  The issue remarkably went away for a month, right until I changed fans again and disconnected from the wall.  Now, I do not leave this rig running 24-7.  I put it to sleep when not in use and I restart or boot regularly.  I have also been swapping things out on this PC on a monthly basis for 3 years with the X7 and have never had any difficulties whatsoever.
> 
> ...



That is super odd.  I assume you have tried different USB cables?  Have you moved the unit away from all other components with the USB cable not touching anything?  The unit is crazy sensitive to USB interference.  Mine would get wonky if the cord touched my metal monitor stand.  I wrapped the cable in a plastic sleeve and it completely fixed my issue.  Also the USB connection is super sensitive to being plugged into anything but a 2.0 USB slot on the mobo.  3.0 or 3.1 can cause it to behave strangely.  If you only have a couple 2.0 slots, make sure it lives there.

Sorry I can't give anymore recommendations - those are my only ideas.


----------



## c-attack (Nov 25, 2017)

Yeah, I investigated the USB cable issue for quite a while and I assumed it was to blame.  However, it worked just fine in the same port for 9 months before that moment and 2 years+ on the other system.  So I started swapping cables, everything from the original to exotic to generic bulk stuff.  I even traded one of my Audioquest cables to someone for his brand new out of the box unused X7 factory cable.  No dice.  With X99 I have a ridiculous number of USB pathways and even used the internal USB 2.0 via adapter to try from there.  Nothing.  I also can alternate between Intel and ASMedia controlled USB ports (and thus different drivers), but it's the same for both.  All of this lead me to believe the issue must be on the circuit board side of the X7, however a brand new (and since returned) X7 had the same problem.  Also, the BSOD and start-up repair removal of the X7 driver points to some kind of software corruption rather than hardware.  Yes, this is a mess and I probably should just move on, but I don't like unsolvable issues and also want to clear my own hardware from this.

EDIT: One thing I forgot to mention is I still get dropouts/device connection loss when running audio through optical, _if the USB cable is still in place between PC and X7_.  The X7 control panel is fully exited and all sound is through the optical and on-board Realtek drivers.  Unplug the USB from either end and the problem goes away.  Thus, it would seem the interaction between the X7 driver and the X7 is the problem and it is severe enough to cause system wide interrupts.


*I'd also be interested in any comparison impressions to anything in Schitt line.  The Modi/Magni would likely be for someone else later.  I would be more likely to get the Jotunheim DAC module or some combination of Asgard/Lyr 2 with the Bifrost or some other DAC.*


----------



## pewfish

Hi guys, got my own SBx7 recently. So far it's pretty good on the headphone side, but with regards to the mic, I seem to be getting a low pulsing feedback sound when listening in on the PS4. Bit annoyed considering I never had this issue when using the Sound Blaster Play! 2 sound card as an interim solution.

I received my BT-W2 this morning hoping that it would fix the issue but it still persists and I don't know what to do at this stage.


----------



## Yethal

pewfish said:


> Hi guys, got my own SBx7 recently. So far it's pretty good on the headphone side, but with regards to the mic, I seem to be getting a low pulsing feedback sound when listening in on the PS4. Bit annoyed considering I never had this issue when using the Sound Blaster Play! 2 sound card as an interim solution.
> 
> I received my BT-W2 this morning hoping that it would fix the issue but it still persists and I don't know what to do at this stage.


What software mic enhancements do You have turned on?


----------



## pewfish

Yethal said:


> What software mic enhancements do You have turned on?


At the time, none. I turned on something along the lines of "Noise Cancellation" and it worked fine. It's really odd though.

Do you notice any latency when using the BT-W2 on the mic?


----------



## EasyEnemy

I need advise on Op Amp for X7, looking at sparko. I'm right now i'm using x7 direct to speaker or to ath-ha5000 for my headphone. Moving forward i'm thinking of getting a speaker amp and using x7 more as a DAC. 

1) Does op amp improve SQ for line out? or it is more for the headphone out and speaker out?
2) or I should just get a better DAC (like a luxman, accuphase or chord)?

Thank you.


----------



## Yethal

EasyEnemy said:


> I need advise on Op Amp for X7, looking at sparko. I'm right now i'm using x7 direct to speaker or to ath-ha5000 for my headphone. Moving forward i'm thinking of getting a speaker amp and using x7 more as a DAC.
> 
> 1) Does op amp improve SQ for line out? or it is more for the headphone out and speaker out?
> 2) or I should just get a better DAC (like a luxman, accuphase or chord)?
> ...


Opamps do improve the quality of the line out. Or you could just get an external dac. Just don't do both at the same time.


----------



## EasyEnemy

Yethal said:


> Opamps do improve the quality of the line out. Or you could just get an external dac. Just don't do both at the same time.



lol, thank for the great answer and the additional drop of humor.


----------



## Magic Man

A 'better' DAC is subjective and questionable.


----------



## wadec22

I recently tried some "high end" discrete opamps mentioned in this thread and could tell zero difference.  if anything it introduced new noise.  I'm not going to mention the brand as the company was very pleasant to deal with but if you are the fence, be cautious with that $ - better ways to spend it IMHO


----------



## Digitalis

Yethal said:


> 100% always.



Funny, I use 15%.


----------



## EasyEnemy

i recently got a at-ha5000 and i was so blown away by the sound quality. I was so curious on the how much difference it made so i went to dig a little deeper. 

my research led me to believe what was different is power (clean, speed, agile, precise, and raw power). i still a little unsure but the following is what i think or assume from my research. i think the best way i can explain is analog signal is simply frequency charged with power (watt). on the dac level processing, the dac make the analog signal need to feed it with power. assuming the processing power and ram of the dac is equal, so what really make the difference is the cleanliness, speed, agility, precision of power. digital to analog conversion is the second point of sound production and is the first point of amplification, i feel that it should be quite important. which led me to believe implementation/design of the dac important.

 i most probably will not try op amp swap. a better dac seem most attractive although it is more costly.


----------



## Yethal

Mew a few people who insisted that sound quality is 75% power supply and 25% all other components. This led me to believe that replacing X7 power supply with a fully linear one might further improve the sound quality. I haven't tested this yet but it is a possibility.


----------



## raband

I was told it was 83% the seat you were sitting in so replaced all household furniture with bean bags.

Haven't tested yet, but am comfy as all fark.

Just wish I could reach my headphones........ they're over there......

At least I can control the X7 from my phone

(could someone pass me the phone? While there, grab the headphones for me too, got some testing to do)


----------



## Yethal

raband said:


> I was told it was 83% the seat you were sitting in so replaced all household furniture with bean bags.
> 
> Haven't tested yet, but am comfy as all fark.
> 
> ...


Surprised you can still hear music from underneath all these sarcasm layers.


----------



## Magic Man

Definitely 100% the ears your listening with


----------



## raband

Yethal said:


> Surprised you can still hear music from underneath all these sarcasm layers.



Made sure I got the sonic transparent beans for the bags.


----------



## Magic Man

Quick question. Using mine with Wharfedale 9.1 speakers, 6ohm like the Creative xm7 set. Some guidance says to set the amp output impedance to 4ohms whilst another says 8ohm.

Advice?


----------



## Yethal

Magic Man said:


> Quick question. Using mine with Wharfedale 9.1 speakers, 6ohm like the Creative xm7 set. Some guidance says to set the amp output impedance to 4ohms whilst another says 8ohm.
> 
> Advice?


Pick the one that sounds better.


----------



## Magic Man

Yethal said:


> Pick the one that sounds better.


Okay  thanks!


----------



## Digitalis (Dec 9, 2017)

Has anyone ever actually pulled an X7 apart? - i'm curious about exactly how they have set up cooling for the components. Here in OZ temps of over 40 degrees are not uncommon during the summer months. I recall reading somewhere that the X7 is passively cooled, I hope they didn't just slap a few heatsinks on components and called it a fluffy day. I have been using a power amp* to take all the heavy lifting off the X7's amp section, but it still can get warm.

* Emotiva A-800 with a full Klipsch 5.1 speaker set up.


----------



## Mr Router (Dec 10, 2017)

Has anyone tried Dolby Atmos on the Xbox One X with the Creative x7 ? Currently using the x7 with My Philips x2 and they sound amazing right now for movies and games. I went ahead  and started a free trial to get the Dolby Atmos software and it has taken my audio to the next level.


----------



## illram

If you're using Atmos the X7 becomes a bit redundant since you should turn off its virtual surround to use Atmos. You're really just using its amp at that point, which is sort of a waste.


----------



## Digitalis

I was rifling through my PC parts cupboard - sorting out parts I have held on to over many upgrades in the hopes I will use them again... and I came across this circa 2009 Azuntech soundcard that I had given to me, happened to have these on it













The NE5532P dual op-amp, Considering the source they should be well burned in. When the weather cools down here It could be fun to try these in the X7.


----------



## illram

So in MLE's review of the LCD2's, he mentions Dolby headphones opens up the soundstage a bit. Wondering if anyone here can comment on the LCD2 classic or original and whether SBX does something similar to their staging? Or just any comments in general on them compared to other cans, out of the x7?


----------



## mbyrnes

illram said:


> If you're using Atmos the X7 becomes a bit redundant since you should turn off its virtual surround to use Atmos. You're really just using its amp at that point, which is sort of a waste.



Not true. For Atmos it comes through optical, so you need a DAC and amp. I really like SBX, much more than Dolby Headphone. Atmos or Microsoft's spatial audio are better IMO than SBX. Absolutely so with true Atmos material. Gaming is heading in the spatial audio area. 

Sound is more important than video in gaming. FPS games benefit incredibly, as you can tell where the enemy is.


----------



## illram (Dec 26, 2017)

mbyrnes said:


> Not true. For Atmos it comes through optical, so you need a DAC and amp. I really like SBX, much more than Dolby Headphone. Atmos or Microsoft's spatial audio are better IMO than SBX. Absolutely so with true Atmos material. Gaming is heading in the spatial audio area.
> 
> Sound is more important than video in gaming. FPS games benefit incredibly, as you can tell where the enemy is.


What I mean is, why spend $300-$400 on the X7 if you're going to use another VSS solution? To me it's main selling point is it is an all in one SBX solution. Take SBX out of the equation and it's just another DAC/AMP. I'd rather spend a little bit more and get something like an iFi Black Label (usually goes on sale for $389). I use that on another rig and it's fantastic.

Do you find you can get Atmos for headphones working usually? My understanding is it needs surround-out from the game or the game to natively support object based audio, and that is hit or miss currently. You know SBX on the other hand will always just work.

I have tried Windows Sonic via the Xbox (out via optical to my iFi) and I find it totally inferior to the X7, for what that is worth. To my ears it just takes a stereo signal and adds fake surround reverb to it. Have not really tried it extensively on PC.


----------



## mbyrnes

illram said:


> What I mean is, why spend $300-$400 on the X7 if you're going to use another VSS solution? To me it's main selling point is it is an all in one SBX solution. Take SBX out of the equation and it's just another DAC/AMP. I'd rather spend a little bit more and get something like an iFi Black Label (usually goes on sale for $389). I use that on another rig and it's fantastic.
> 
> Do you find you can get Atmos for headphones working usually? My understanding is it needs surround-out from the game or the game to natively support object based audio, and that is hit or miss currently. You know SBX on the other hand will always just work.
> 
> I have tried Windows Sonic via the Xbox (out via optical to my iFi) and I find it totally inferior to the X7, for what that is worth. To my ears it just takes a stereo signal and adds fake surround reverb to it. Have not really tried it extensively on PC.



The X7 still has benefits. Mixing music, phone calls, etc. One of my favorite features actually. You can still play and not miss a call or text. Dumb I know, but it's a great feature. 

Depends on the game. COD WW2 is great with it. No issues hearing other players, and height is evident. As more games are made going forward, I expect it to be a feature on Xbox games going forward. Gears 4, Tomb Raider, and a few others have Atmos. 4K Blu-ray always has it, and it's great. 

My X7 will be retired early next year. It's been a great device, but spatial audio is the future, and the Smyth Research Realizer A16 will be the best option by a huge margin. Hoping mine comes sooner than later, but February is looking good for shipment. 

Another option is a really efficient headphone or headset, like the Sennheiser PC37X. Plugged directly into a controller, you can get Atmos and compare to the X7, running SBX. I can't state how huge this is. Surround sound through a controller is amazing. It literally kills off devices like the X7 or Astro Mixamp. If you're a Sony person, you still need those devices for now.


----------



## illram (Dec 26, 2017)

mbyrnes said:


> Depends on the game. COD WW2 is great with it. No issues hearing other players, and height is evident. As more games are made going forward, I expect it to be a feature on Xbox games going forward. Gears 4, Tomb Raider, and a few others have Atmos. 4K Blu-ray always has it, and it's great.
> 
> My X7 will be retired early next year. It's been a great device, but spatial audio is the future, and the Smyth Research Realizer A16 will be the best option by a huge margin. Hoping mine comes sooner than later, but February is looking good for shipment.
> 
> Another option is a really efficient headphone or headset, like the Sennheiser PC37X. Plugged directly into a controller, you can get Atmos and compare to the X7, running SBX. I can't state how huge this is. Surround sound through a controller is amazing. It literally kills off devices like the X7 or Astro Mixamp. If you're a Sony person, you still need those devices for now.


Yeah I was excited when Sonic and Atmos came out. As you said, potential to eliminate the need for any 3rd party VSS device? Pretty cool. Just wish it was more clear what games worked with it out of the box, the marketing of these features has been surprisingly dead. Have not tried WW2 with it, I did try Infinite Warfare with it and it clearly was not working. I hope it is as you say and just need to wait for more games to support it.

Then again I am in the same Realiser A16 boat so all this is moot for me as well


----------



## mbyrnes

illram said:


> Yeah I was excited when Sonic and Atmos came out. As you said, potential to eliminate the need for any 3rd party VSS device? Pretty cool. Just wish it was more clear what games worked with it out of the box, the marketing of these features has been surprisingly dead. Have not tried WW2 with it, I did try Infinite Warfare with it and it clearly was not working. I hope it is as you say and just need to wait for more games to support it.
> 
> Then again I am in the same Realiser A16 boat so all this is moot for me as well



We'll have to start a gaming with the A16 thread. There's a handful of us who pre-ordered the A16. It's my favorite email to look for, lol. 

Atmos is coming big time. Netflix streams it, games are adding it, and UHD Blu-ray is the greatest thing ever. Great times coming!


----------



## Lunatics

When you guys are talking about Atmos and it being better etc, are you talking about and using it on a console or on a PC?

I currently use my X7 with my PC and my PS4 if I ever turn it on which I haven't in a year, PC audio is my main primary concern. Is there something else I should look at or think about replacing my X7 with, other than an A16 which I simply cannot afford right now, or probably any time soon as much as I would like to. But then again if I were spending that much money I would want to try it first.

I have a friend looking to get a DAC/Amp for his PC and I'm wondering if it would be worth looking into something else and replacing my X7 and selling it to him for a good price and upgrading my own setup. What else is out there? Does Atmos run as like an application on the computer and not need a dac/amp device or x7 or something? 

Essentially is there anything currently worth replacing my X7 with (if I do not necessarily need or care a ton about console hookup for my PS4) that would actually be a decent or significant improvement and not cost as much as an A16?


----------



## Yethal

Lunatics said:


> When you guys are talking about Atmos and it being better etc, are you talking about and using it on a console or on a PC?
> 
> I currently use my X7 with my PC and my PS4 if I ever turn it on which I haven't in a year, PC audio is my main primary concern. Is there something else I should look at or think about replacing my X7 with, other than an A16 which I simply cannot afford right now, or probably any time soon as much as I would like to. But then again if I were spending that much money I would want to try it first.
> 
> ...


You may want to experiment with a software-only solution such as Darin Fong's Out Of Your Head


----------



## Lunatics

Yethal said:


> You may want to experiment with a software-only solution such as Darin Fong's Out Of Your Head


If I were to look into trying this, would I bypass my X7 and just plug into the computer itself? Or stay connected to the X7 and run that software in the background?


----------



## Yethal

Lunatics said:


> If I were to look into trying this, would I bypass my X7 and just plug into the computer itself? Or stay connected to the X7 and run that software in the background?


You may still use the X7 as a dac/amp just remeber to turn off any processing within the X7


----------



## Sizzerb (Dec 30, 2017)

hello together I am new and have a question for you professionals. I play PS4 Rainbow Six Siege, COD WW2 and I want to have the perfect sound experience. Use a Creative Sound Blaster X7 with a USB Sound Card Creative Sound Blaster Play 2. Does any of you have a good sound setting? that would be a dream. Would like to hear all my opponents and it should have a great sound.

What I forgot, have a Beyerdynamic MMX 300 2 gene.


----------



## Yethal

Sizzerb said:


> hello together I am new and have a question for you professionals. I play PS4 Rainbow Six Siege, COD WW2 and I want to have the perfect sound experience. Use a Creative Sound Blaster X7 with a USB Sound Card Creative Sound Blaster Play 2. Does any of you have a good sound setting? that would be a dream. Would like to hear all my opponents and it should have a great sound.
> 
> What I forgot, have a Beyerdynamic MMX 300 2 gene.


SBX 100%, all other enhancements disabled, Direct Mode disabled, Dynamic Range set to maximum


----------



## Sizzerb (Dec 31, 2017)

do you have some pictures for me? from the settings? Thanks for the tip.

Edit: or have .mlx


----------



## Magic Man

Sizzerb said:


> Use a Creative Sound Blaster X7 with a USB Sound Card Creative Sound Blaster Play 2.



Why an X7 and a USB sound card? The X7 is a USB sound card.


----------



## Sizzerb (Jan 1, 2018)

happy New Year

I was told to tie it that way.







The Hama HA201 is connected between the USB sound card output & line-in of the Creative Sound Blaster X7. To regulate the chat, if you have annoying kids in the game so I can Muten


----------



## Yethal

Sizzerb said:


> happy New Year
> 
> I was told to tie it that way.
> 
> ...


Oh god, that's unnecessarily complicated. Just buy the BT-W2 or any other PS4-compatible Bluetooth adapter and pair it with the X7. It won't work the way it's shown on the diagram, the X7 only send the mic signal over USB and Bluetooth.


----------



## wadec22

i was using the blue tooth adapter for awhile.  switched to using a blue yeti plugged straight into the front of the ps4.  easy lol


----------



## Mr Router

illram said:


> If you're using Atmos the X7 becomes a bit redundant since you should turn off its virtual surround to use Atmos. You're really just using its amp at that point, which is sort of a waste.


Yes you're correct, I had the settings wrong at first thanks for pointing that out


----------



## Sizzerb (Jan 2, 2018)

So should I join it like this?

Edit: but how can I quickly feel so that I can quickly make annoying children quiet.


----------



## Sizzerb




----------



## ctaxxxx (Jan 2, 2018)

Sizzerb said:


> So should I join it like this?
> 
> Edit: but how can I quickly feel so that I can quickly make annoying children quiet.



Wait, what's the bluetooth adapter for? Aren't you using an analog mic already?

Does the game not have a mute function for chat? All multiplayer games I played have had that. No need for such a complicated set-up just to use a mute button. If you are in party chat, you won't be hearing them anyway.

What I do is connect the headphones to the X7, then use a cheap clip-on mic plugged into the PS4 controller. Then I switch the PS4's audio out to the TV instead of the headset, so I can hear the game audio and chat audio.


----------



## Sizzerb (Jan 2, 2018)

The Hama HA201 is used to make people in the game and in the party quieter and mute them.

Unfortunately, I have the BT-W2 say but my friends that I hear it as bad. That it is noise.

Does any of you have a good sound setting? I lack a little power and I can not order opponents where they are.


----------



## ctaxxxx (Jan 2, 2018)

Sizzerb said:


> The Hama HA201 is used to make people in the game and in the party quieter and mute them.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have the BT-W2 say but my friends that I hear it as bad. That it is noise.
> 
> Does any of you have a good sound setting? I lack a little power and I can not order opponents where they are.



Oh, I see what you mean. I do wish I can make chat audio quieter than what the PS4 settings allow. Not sure of a simpler way.

That BT dongle sends chat audio? That might be the simplest option then. Just lower the BT volume in the mixer settings. I think I might try this.


If you have trouble hearing the opponents direction, even with VSS on, then you just might need new headphones. Open back headphones with a larger soundstage and better separation can make a noticeable difference.

Also, the X7 headphone amp sucks. That's why I use optical out to the R2R 11. (see sig)


----------



## Yethal

Sizzerb said:


>


Lol I drew that diagram almost two years ago now. Yes, that's the correct way to connect this.



ctaxxxx said:


> Wait, what's the bluetooth adapter for? Aren't you using an analog mic already?
> 
> Does the game not have a mute function for chat? All multiplayer games I played have had that. No need for such a complicated set-up just to use a mute button. If you are in party chat, you won't be hearing them anyway.
> 
> What I do is connect the headphones to the X7, then use a cheap clip-on mic plugged into the PS4 controller. Then I switch the PS4's audio out to the TV instead of the headset, so I can hear the game audio and chat audio.


Adapter is needed on PS4 because the X7 only sends the microphone signal over USB and over Bluetooth and since USB connection won't work with a PS4 (due to X7's complicated USB architecture). Also, thanks to the BT-W2 it is possible to control game/chat balance using X7 software mixer.



Sizzerb said:


> The Hama HA201 is used to make people in the game and in the party quieter and mute them.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have the BT-W2 say but my friends that I hear it as bad. That it is noise.
> 
> Does any of you have a good sound setting? I lack a little power and I can not order opponents where they are.


Enable Noise Reduction and Acoustic Echo cancellation in X7 microphone settings.



ctaxxxx said:


> Oh, I see what you mean. I do wish I can make chat audio quieter than what the PS4 settings allow. Not sure of a simpler way.
> 
> That BT dongle sends chat audio? That might be the simplest option then. Just lower the BT volume in the mixer settings. I think I might try this.
> 
> ...


The amp can be made better by swapping opamps (which I did) but even then it lacks power to really drive power hungry headphones.


----------



## Sizzerb

which headphones are recommended to be able to locate opponents better?

I always thought with the audio settings you get that easier.


----------



## Onik

Hello Guys recently bought the SB X7  from Ebay and It was working fine for few days even after swapping the op amps,, but today I dont know whats wrong with this device suddenly 

The problem is when its connected to my speakers with analog output its just gives me a constant white noise! nothing else. I tried my Headphones and its same just constant white noise!

I dont know What is wrong with this thing??

Can anyone please help to identify this issue before I send it back to ebay seller 


Best Regards


----------



## Yethal

Onik said:


> Hello Guys recently bought the SB X7  from Ebay and It was working fine for few days even after swapping the op amps,, but today I dont know whats wrong with this device suddenly
> 
> The problem is when its connected to my speakers with analog output its just gives me a constant white noise! nothing else. I tried my Headphones and its same just constant white noise!
> 
> ...


Opamps went bad. You either installed faulty ones or placed them upside down.


----------



## Sizzerb

Enable Noise Reduction and Acoustic Echo cancellation in X7 microphone settings.

Thx is Great!

Everything sounds so close to my sound, I do not notice 5.1 everything sounds like it's happening in front of me. Do I have something to set up in the PS4 menu? Have put on the PS4 Toslink and Dolby. Is it correct that way?


----------



## Onik

Yethal said:


> Opamps went bad. You either installed faulty ones or placed them upside down.



No I tried with different op-amps it's the same issue. Even I don't have any op-amps installed it's just constant noise on my speakers/headphone nothing else.


----------



## Yethal

Onik said:


> No I tried with different op-amps it's the same issue. Even I don't have any op-amps installed it's just constant noise on my speakers/headphone nothing else.


You really shouldn't use the x7 without opamps installed. Are you 100% sure they are inserted all the way?


----------



## Onik (Jan 4, 2018)

Yethal said:


> You really shouldn't use the x7 without opamps installed. Are you 100% sure they are inserted all the way?



YES I'm 100% sure I tried all the OP AMPS I have. and they work very all well on my ZXR Soundcard.

It's not the first time I'm rolling OP-AMPS

What im guessing is the Sound chip inside is fried If not then I don't know.

Without OP-AMPS I tried my ZXR and it didn't make any noise so I'm positive this unit is gone for good.

Just received a reply from the ebay seller:

"You are the worst customer ever my friend. I will ask paypal and ebay to step in to the case because the machine wasn&apos;t faulty or couldn&apos;t have been as its new and almost never used. Do not buy ever again anything for people. I cant accept something that you have for 2 week and works fine and now you saying is broken. Ehat if you break it and now you want to sent it back? Lets see what ebay will say about.


Right my only hope is Paypal money back Guarantee and to ebay seller angry response LOL.


----------



## Magic Man

To be fair to the seller, you replaced IC's - you could easily be the reason it no longer functions. It's neither his nor PayPal's fault.


----------



## ctaxxxx

Sizzerb said:


> Everything sounds so close to my sound, I do not notice 5.1 everything sounds like it's happening in front of me. Do I have something to set up in the PS4 menu? Have put on the PS4 Toslink and Dolby. Is it correct that way?



Is the Dolby indicator light on? If it is, then I still suggest that a headphone upgrade might be needed. Software can only take you so far. 

I typically stay away from gaming headsets honestly. I've heard some and they all sounded terrible to me... Get yourself a quality audiophile headphone and a separate mic for chat if you don't have one already. Preferably (semi or fully) open back headphones, assuming your price range is under $500, as this will help with separation and staging a lot. I can't help you in this price bracket, but I've heard good things about AKG.


----------



## Onik

Magic Man said:


> To be fair to the seller, you replaced IC's - you could easily be the reason it no longer functions. It's neither his nor PayPal's fault.





Magic Man said:


> To be fair to the seller, you replaced IC's - you could easily be the reason it no longer functions. It's neither his nor PayPal's fault.



Not really my fault as on creative websites it's clearly says that you can swap the OP-AMPS in your choice to get the best sound possible and if I do mistake on swapping then the OP-AMPS gonna burn not the Unit itself.

I'm sure there is something burned inside and ofc it can't happen by swapping the chips, maybe the Adapter which I received is not supplying enough I/V.

But I checked the PSU with my MM and it shows exactly 24V.

Right now I don't have any time to waste for this thing.

If I don't receive any positive response from the seller then I'll have to dispute with seller on paypal.


----------



## Yethal

Onik said:


> Not really my fault as on creative websites it's clearly says that you can swap the OP-AMPS in your choice to get the best sound possible and if I do mistake on swapping then the OP-AMPS gonna burn not the Unit itself.
> 
> I'm sure there is something burned inside and ofc it can't happen by swapping the chips, maybe the Adapter which I received is not supplying enough I/V.
> 
> ...


They also list compatible chips on their website. Granted, the list does not include each and every compatible model (neither Sparkos nor Burson are on it despite the fact that multiple users reported them to be compatible) but it should be a good start on what works and what doesn't.


----------



## illram

When you run line out is it normal for Bass to be grayed out and locked at 25% in the SBX settings? My E5 allows full use of all settings in line out mode so I find this odd.


----------



## Mr Router (Jan 13, 2018)

Hey guy my Bass for the SBX option is grayed out for some reason and I keep shutting the device off and on and I even reset the  x7 sound blaster software settings to default and it still stays grayed out. Any fix ?


----------



## Mr Router

Mr Router said:


> Hey guy my Bass for the SBX option is grayed out for some reason and I keep shutting the device off and on and I even reset the  x7 sound blaster software settings to default and it still stays grayed out. Any fix ?


Nevermind I found out that if my headphones are unplugged the bass stays grayed out but as soon as I plug my headphones in I can select the SBX Bass hehe XD


----------



## Onik

Yethal said:


> They also list compatible chips on their website. Granted, the list does not include each and every compatible model (neither Sparkos nor Burson are on it despite the fact that multiple users reported them to be compatible) but it should be a good start on what works and what doesn't.



sent my X7 to creative they said they will repair or replace the unit


----------



## msidhu93

Can anyone recommend 5 channel power amplifiers to go along with the X7's 5.1 line out. I've got a set of sattelites from a previous Gigaworks S750 system to use. Not really looking to spend over £200.


----------



## msidhu93

msidhu93 said:


> Can anyone recommend 5 channel power amplifiers to go along with the X7's 5.1 line out. I've got a set of sattelites from a previous Gigaworks S750 system to use rated at 70W per channel. Not really looking to spend over £200.


----------



## Onik

Is there any *Dual to Mono [URL='https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Dual+to+Mono+adapter+op+amps&rlz=1C1CHBF_en-GBGB760GB760&biw=927&bih=954&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwig1Y7BtenYAhVEDsAKHZYKAhkQsAQIQA']op amps Adapter [/URL]*for Discrete OP-AMPS like SS3601 or for bursons V6 Single OP AMPS?


----------



## mbyrnes

That's a really tough budget for 5 channels of power. Monoprice sells amps under their Monolith line. Emotiva is another that has a lot of options for a good price. 

Maybe start with 2 channels and upgrade later. Both of the companies I listed have modular amps, where you can add more channels later. 

Good luck, I hope you can find something. You being in Europe makes this much harder for me. Not sure of the options you may or may not have.


----------



## Yethal (Jan 21, 2018)

Onik said:


> Is there any *Dual to Mono op amps Adapter *for Discrete OP-AMPS like SS3601 or for bursons V6 Single OP AMPS?


Better question is, why would you need one?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2PCS-DIP-to-DIP-Dual-to-Mono-Opamp-PCB-Adapter-OPA627BP-/221936646862


----------



## Onik

Yethal said:


> Better question is, why would you need one?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2PCS-DIP-to-DIP-Dual-to-Mono-Opamp-PCB-Adapter-OPA627BP-/221936646862


I need it because I got 2 SS3601 and now I'm thinking to try them on little dot I+ hybrid amp.

I Al ready have those adapters and they r not compatible with Discrete OP-AMPS.

But I can use them technically with wire extensions and with extra single Adapters, I think that's the only option I have left.


----------



## Onik

SURPRISE FROM CREATIVE JUST CAME TODAY!!! BRAND NEW REPLACEMENT!!!


----------



## Onik

Hum/Buzzing Noise coming from my Speakers while using Brand New SB X7,, anyone have experienced this issue?


----------



## Yethal

Onik said:


> Hum/Buzzing Noise coming from my Speakers while using Brand New SB X7,, anyone have experienced this issue?


Yep, interestingly enough the issue disappeared after I replugged the wi-fi router power supply to a different power strip than the strip X7 was plugged into.


----------



## Onik (Jan 29, 2018)

Yethal said:


> Yep, interestingly enough the issue disappeared after I replugged the wi-fi router power supply to a different power strip than the strip X7 was plugged into.



Oh that sounds like a quick fix, will try once I get back home cheers.

Edit: guess you are right, the humming/hiss I was hearing was caused by something called Ground Loop. it happened because of too many power cords including SB X7s PA are connected to my Masterplug.

So I connected X7's PA to my Wall Socket, so far I did not notice any humming/hiss noise, guess the problem has been fixed.

Thank you for your advice.

btw I also mailed Creative regarding this issue and they told me to buy something like this: http://www.hallresearch.com/page/GLI-RCA


----------



## Yethal

Onik said:


> Oh that sounds like a quick fix, will try once I get back home cheers.
> 
> Edit: guess you are right, the humming/hiss I was hearing was caused by something called Ground Loop. it happened because of too many power cords including SB X7s PA are connected to my Masterplug.
> 
> ...


You may also want to try moving the X7 to a separate power curcuit (if that's doable in your house).


----------



## ColinMacLaren

I got a Soundblaster X7 a couple of days ago in order to pair it with my Beyer T5P.2 I have been using a Sennheiser GSX-1000 and an Objective 2 until now. The X7 sounds horrible in comparison. Sound is extremely thin, Lows are lacking and highs are jarring. This is apparent in both music and gaming.

Maybe with a warmer sounding pair headphones the X7 will pair nicely, but stay away if you are using any kind of Beyerdynamics cans with it.


----------



## Yethal

ColinMacLaren said:


> I got a Soundblaster X7 a couple of days ago in order to pair it with my Beyer T5P.2 I have been using a Sennheiser GSX-1000 and an Objective 2 until now. The X7 sounds horrible in comparison. Sound is extremely thin, Lows are lacking and highs are jarring. This is apparent in both music and gaming.
> 
> Maybe with a warmer sounding pair headphones the X7 will pair nicely, but stay away if you are using any kind of Beyerdynamics cans with it.


You can always swap opamps to improve the sound.


----------



## ctaxxxx

ColinMacLaren said:


> I got a Soundblaster X7 a couple of days ago in order to pair it with my Beyer T5P.2 I have been using a Sennheiser GSX-1000 and an Objective 2 until now. The X7 sounds horrible in comparison. Sound is extremely thin, Lows are lacking and highs are jarring. This is apparent in both music and gaming.
> 
> Maybe with a warmer sounding pair headphones the X7 will pair nicely, but stay away if you are using any kind of Beyerdynamics cans with it.



That's why I use optical out to the Audio-GD R2R 11. Sound is much better. Now I just use the X7 for it's DSP and speaker output.


----------



## Magic Man

Listen to Beyer DT150s through my X7, sounds perfectly good to me.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

I also own a pair of Beyer T51Ps and they also sound fine. They already have very pronounced base, so the X7 helps to tune it down and bring out more details. With the T5p.2s however it brings them from "sounds like a Beyer but not as fatiguing as say, a T90," to "sounds like a Beyer but as fatiguing as say, a T90, but with less bass".



Yethal said:


> You can always swap opamps to improve the sound.


I am going to try this. According to the OP *OPA827 *might be the best option. They aren't available in Germany though, at least not in DIP8, only SOIC. Since my 10 EUR soldering iron will probably break them when trying to solder them onto a DIP adapter. I could import them from China but sipping would take longer then my return window on Amazon. So I ordered OPA607, AD797 and OPA228.

If none of these achieves the sound signature I am looking for I am going to return all of it.


----------



## Magic Man

Amps driven within spec' and below their clipping point are indistinguishable if set up properly so switching op amp IC's is pretty pointless.


----------



## Yethal

Magic Man said:


> Amps driven within spec' and below their clipping point are indistinguishable if set up properly so switching op amp IC's is pretty pointless.


You are incredibly far from the truth.


----------



## Magic Man

Numerous double blind tests, specifications and electronic science says otherwise.


----------



## Yethal

Magic Man said:


> Numerous double blind tests, specifications and electronic science says otherwise.


Provide appropriate references to them then.


----------



## Onik

My SB X7 Control Pannel not working while connected to my S5 or is this App only works with Bluetooth?


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Feb 8, 2018)

I tried some OPAMP-Rolling. The *AD797 *sound very detailed to me, but less shrill then the standard Amps.

Still I am wondering wether or not I should keep the X7. Doing a highly subjective A/B-Test with a Sennheiser GSX-1000 + O2:

Take, for example, a pure piano track. The musician hits a note, I am hearing the sound of this note while it is slowly fading away. In the meanwhile he hits the next note. The combination of the current note and the slowly fading last note creates the sonic image. With the GSX I am consciously perceiving the sound of both notes at the same time. On the X7 however the most dominant current part of the track is distinctly in the foreground of my perception. The other sounds are there if I put a conscious effort into concentrating at them. But if I don't my brain filters them out. This results in a lack of "groove", there is no feet tapping, I don't get carried away by the music. Furthermore I have a harder time placing the instruments around the room or hearing the exact location of my enemies while playing Overwatch. The latter was tested in training mode while standing still an the same spot only switching between soundcards in Windows.

Is this all in my head, does the GSX-1000 have a warmer sounding or are there real differences to be heard?


----------



## Yethal

ColinMacLaren said:


> I tried some OPAMP-Rolling. *AD797 *sound very detailed to me, but less shrill then the standard Amps.
> 
> Still I am wondering wether or not I should keep the X7. Doing a highly subjective A/B-Test with a Sennheiser GSX-1000 + O2:
> 
> ...


Wait till you get to discrete opamps rolling.



Onik said:


> My SB X7 Control Pannel not working while connected to my S5 or is this App only works with Bluetooth?


 works over USB if Sound Blaster Services are installed.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Is the standard power supply sufficient for driving the XM7 speakers?


----------



## Onik (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks just realised Creative services wasn't running, just installed and now it's working perfectly.

Btw what exactly is Direct Mode??

Also anyone tried BURSON SS OP-AMPS on SB X7?


----------



## Yethal

Onik said:


> Thanks just realised Creative services wasn't running, just installed and now it's working perfectly.
> 
> Btw what exactly is Direct Mode??
> 
> Also anyone tried BURSON SS OP-AMPS on SB X7?


Direct Mode bypasses internal processor so only one input is active at a time (either USB or S/PDIF) but audio is not altered by the DSP or resampled. Enable for music listening, disable for movies/gaming.

I have Burson SS opamps and I did try them with the X7. Overall, they're a big improvement over the stock ones although they make the X7 sound warmer.


----------



## Onik (Feb 8, 2018)

Yethal said:


> Direct Mode bypasses internal processor so only one input is active at a time (either USB or S/PDIF) but audio is not altered by the DSP or resampled. Enable for music listening, disable for movies/gaming.
> 
> I have Burson SS opamps and I did try them with the X7. Overall, they're a big improvement over the stock ones although they make the X7 sound warmer.



Which one did you use? V5 or V6?

are you using E-MU XM7 Speakers with X7?

How do they sound? And do you need speaker stands for them to sound better?


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Is it really feasible to spend that much on opamps? The X7 is like 300 $/EUR. If I spend the same amount on Opamps I could get a Schiit Jotunheim with DUAL AK4490 or a Tube setup for the same price which is likely to sound better.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

double post


----------



## Yethal

Onik said:


> Which one did you use? V5 or V6?
> 
> are you using E-MU XM7 Speakers with X7?
> 
> How do they sound? And do you need speaker stands for them to sound better?


v5i. Regular V5 and V6 are much too tall to fit inside.

I am. They're rather average, if you manage to buy them for dirt cheap then go for it but personally I wouldn't recommend them based on their performance with the X7. Haven't tried them with speaker stands and haven't tried them with a different amp. It is possible that they become better once driven by class A/AB amp but I did not have an opportunity to test that.



ColinMacLaren said:


> Is it really feasible to spend that much on opamps? The X7 is like 300 $/EUR. If I spend the same amount on Opamps I could get a Schiit Jotunheim with DUAL AK4490 or a Tube setup for the same price which is likely to sound better.


The strength of the X7 lies not in its performance as a dac/amp but in it's universality. If you only want a dac/amp then there are several better products on the market (Jotunheim being one of them). However, if you need a decent dac/amp, speaker amp, adc/preamp for microphone and DSP then X7 is a pretty good option. And because all analog outputs are driven by the opamps, if you ever decide to add another amp and use the X7 as a DSP/DAC only then the benefits of upgraded opamps will not be lost.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Thanks. Found a deal on a used X7 for 205 EUR (can still return the unit I bought at Amazon for 300) and ordered a full set of V5i Opamps.


----------



## Onik

Never tried V5i how did they perform compare to sparkos op amps?

I heard that Sparkoks op amps gives magnitude of class A bias current, does it not mean that upgrading to complete Sparkos op amps will make SB X7 a CLASS A amplifier?


----------



## Yethal

Onik said:


> Never tried V5i how did they perform compare to sparkos op amps?
> 
> I heard that Sparkoks op amps gives magnitude of class A bias current, does it not mean that upgrading to complete Sparkos op amps will make SB X7 a CLASS A amplifier?


No, it's still a class D amp. But the Sparkos make it sound significantly better.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Got the XM7 today. They sound decent. Not as good as my headphones, but better then the Creative T40 I was using before. However, they are LOUD. Usually 5-8/100 Volume is already sufficient. I am still wondering wether the biggere power adapter really makes a diffrence. Any alternatives availabe?

How about one of these: https://www.ebay.de/i/183024236017?chn=ps


----------



## Yethal

ColinMacLaren said:


> Got the XM7 today. They sound decent. Not as good as my headphones, but better then the Creative T40 I was using before. However, they are LOUD. Usually 5-8/100 Volume is already sufficient. I am still wondering wether the biggere power adapter really makes a diffrence. Any alternatives availabe?
> 
> How about one of these: https://www.ebay.de/i/183024236017?chn=ps


Switch the speaker impedance from 4 to 8 ohm by using the switch on the back (with device *unplugged*)


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Feb 9, 2018)

Yethal said:


> Switch the speaker impedance from 4 to 8 ohm by using the switch on the back (with device *unplugged*)



It is already on 8 Ohm because that's what the manual suggested. Its a relatively small room, though.


----------



## SlothZero

My x7 power brick died on me today. Anyone can give me an recommendation for a new one? (EU power socket)


----------



## ColinMacLaren

I ordered a cheap 144W 24V power supply of Amazon. It is made for LED strips. I will report back to you once it arrives on Wednesday.


----------



## SlothZero

ColinMacLaren said:


> I ordered a cheap 144W 24V power supply of Amazon. It is made for LED strips. I will report back to you once it arrives on Wednesday.



Nice. Hope it work, does it support 220-230V / 50Hz?


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Yes it does.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0721MKCZJ/ref=ya_st_dp_summary?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It was delivered right now, I will try it after work.


----------



## Onik

ColinMacLaren said:


> It is already on 8 Ohm because that's what the manual suggested. Its a relatively small room, though.



looks good how is the sound quality of E-Mu Xm7? btw I heard this speakers can be used for monitoring too.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Onik said:


> looks good how is the sound quality of E-Mu Xm7? btw I heard this speakers can be used for monitoring too.


Overall they sound rather neutral if not somewhat boring. So yes, they probably are decent monitors. I am using the "neutral" mode in the X7 control panel as ist increases perceived sound stage without sacrificing detail, in direct mode the presentation is rather congested and "in front of you". In neutral mode the overall tonality is somewhat similar to what I remember of a pair AKG K702s I once owned. 

However, if I am being honest, I cannot give you an educated opinion on that. These are my first somewhat better speakers. They are the best speakers I ever owned, but that doesn't say much. Bass isn't the strongest, but precise. Detail retrieval and instrument placement are good. They work great for Jazz and classical music. For multiplayer shooters I prefer headphones, though. The elevated highs of my Beyerdynamics help me pick out steps much better.  

I can compare it with:

Creative T40.
Hands down better overall. While decent for their size the T40 still have the typical tinny "small speaker" sound signature and lack any kind of subbass. 

I do recommend them, they pair nicely with the X7, build quality is solid and they still should fit on most desks quite well. I can however only guess wether one could buy better passive speakers for the same kind of money, especially on the used market.


----------



## Onik

ColinMacLaren said:


> Overall they sound rather neutral if not somewhat boring. So yes, they probably are decent monitors. I am using the "neutral" mode in the X7 control panel as ist increases perceived sound stage without sacrificing detail, in direct mode the presentation is rather congested and "in front of you". In neutral mode the overall tonality is somewhat similar to what I remember of a pair AKG K702s I once owned.
> 
> However, if I am being honest, I cannot give you an educated opinion on that. These are my first somewhat better speakers. They are the best speakers I ever owned, but that doesn't say much. Bass isn't the strongest, but precise. Detail retrieval and instrument placement are good. They work great for Jazz and classical music. For multiplayer shooters I prefer headphones, though. The elevated highs of my Beyerdynamics help me pick out steps much better.
> 
> ...



You always have the option to add powered woofer for better Bass response.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

SlothZero said:


> My x7 power brick died on me today. Anyone can give me an recommendation for a new one? (EU power socket)



I am at home now. This power adapter is working flawlessly.
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0721MKCZJ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I currently have the resistance set to 8 Ohms because that's what the manual says. Those of you who are using the limited edition or a 144W power brick? Did you enable "High Power amplification"?


----------



## Onik

ColinMacLaren said:


> Overall they sound rather neutral if not somewhat boring. So yes, they probably are decent monitors. I am using the "neutral" mode in the X7 control panel as ist increases perceived sound stage without sacrificing detail, in direct mode the presentation is rather congested and "in front of you". In neutral mode the overall tonality is somewhat similar to what I remember of a pair AKG K702s I once owned.
> 
> However, if I am being honest, I cannot give you an educated opinion on that. These are my first somewhat better speakers. They are the best speakers I ever owned, but that doesn't say much. Bass isn't the strongest, but precise. Detail retrieval and instrument placement are good. They work great for Jazz and classical music. For multiplayer shooters I prefer headphones, though. The elevated highs of my Beyerdynamics help me pick out steps much better.
> 
> ...



Btw what type of table you using? I'm looking for a table for dual monitors setup.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Onik said:


> Btw what type of table you using? I'm looking for a table for dual monitors setup.



A simple desk made of solid wood. Its quality is rather meh.

Picture bleow, just without the hutch.
https://www.homedecorys.info/schrei...t-danisches-bettenlager-schreibtisch-kolonial


----------



## ColinMacLaren

When I opened the OPAMP bracket today it smelled kind of charred. This makes me worry.

Is this

- because I was using a third party power adapter
- changed to OPAMPs
- normal, because the output stage gets warms which makes its coating smell?


----------



## Onik

ColinMacLaren said:


> When I opened the OPAMP bracket today it smelled kind of charred. This makes me worry.
> 
> Is this
> 
> ...



Did you open it while you were using it?


----------



## ColinMacLaren

No, after I removed the power cord.


----------



## Onik

Are you using the stock op amps? If not make sure that your op-amps are compatible with SB X7.

My first SB X7 stopped working suddenly after I upgraded to metal can op amp, maybe the OP AMPS were bad.

Luckily I had warranty so I received a brand new from creative.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Onik said:


> Are you using the stock op amps? If not make sure that your op-amps are compatible with SB X7.
> 
> My first SB X7 stopped working suddenly after I upgraded to metal can op amp, maybe the OP AMPS were bad.
> 
> Luckily I had warranty so I received a brand new from creative.



I was using AD797 which the original poster in this thread recommended (among others).

English site of the store where I bought these:
https://www.conrad-electronic.co.uk...8?queryFromSuggest=true?queryFromSuggest=true

The original reviewer stated  that supply voltage for the 4 replaceable op-amps is 22.3 volt . The ones I bought are only rated for 15V. Maybe that was the problem. I never went any higher then 20% Volume on the speakers and 30% low gain on the headphones, though. 

I am going to use Burson Audio V5i though, starting today after work.
Burson explicitly lists them as a replacement for NJM2214D (Dual) and LME49710 (Single). They are rated for 32V max.


----------



## Sedare38

Onik said:


> looks good how is the sound quality of E-Mu Xm7? btw I heard this speakers can be used for monitoring too.


I love my E-MU XM7's. Sound is great. Bass is decent as are the mids. I'd still like a dedicated sub, but I've enjoyed them. They are large so make sure you have the desk space.


----------



## Sedare38

Anyone know if Creative is going to keep supporting this device and update the firmware/software? It's been a long time since anything was last updated according to the last software download date.


----------



## Duun

Anyone have a suggestion on a good ac3 encoder for the x7.  Currently I use my motherboards codecs(which work great) for this however all to often with Windows updates they break and need to be reinstalled and tweaked.
Specifially I would prefer  source that has no dsp simply ac3


----------



## Onik

Sedare38 said:


> Anyone know if Creative is going to keep supporting this device and update the firmware/software? It's been a long time since anything was last updated according to the last software download date.


Maybe they will for X7 but not for ZXR.


----------



## Yethal

Sedare38 said:


> Anyone know if Creative is going to keep supporting this device and update the firmware/software? It's been a long time since anything was last updated according to the last software download date.


They have forsaken us years ago.



Duun said:


> Anyone have a suggestion on a good ac3 encoder for the x7.  Currently I use my motherboards codecs(which work great) for this however all to often with Windows updates they break and need to be reinstalled and tweaked.
> Specifially I would prefer  source that has no dsp simply ac3


Why would you want one if you can simply send 5.1 LPCM to the X7?


----------



## Duun (Feb 14, 2018)

Yethal said:


> They have forsaken us years ago.
> 
> 
> Why would you want one if you can simply send 5.1 LPCM to the X7?



In my experience the x7's SBX surround audio sounded better having an optical ac3 source.  X7's surround just didn't sound as distinct when connected via USB.  PC is not connected to x7 except via optical.

Then just use the Android app to control X7. 

edit: I do not see an option for 5.1 LPCM.  How would I set this on the optical source?


----------



## ColinMacLaren

I added a full set of Burson V5i yesterday. I really like the sound signature. Sound is very well rounded and detailed while the stock OPAMPs sounded a little too analytical and thin with my Beyer T5p.2.









Sedare38 said:


> I love my E-MU XM7's. Sound is great. Bass is decent as are the mids. I'd still like a dedicated sub, but I've enjoyed them. They are large so make sure you have the desk space.



After some optimization (getting a 3rd party 144W power adapter, setting them to 4 Ohm + high power mode as was suggested by Creative support) the bass is actually quite good. Also make sure that the line between the tweeters and the woofers is the same height as your ears. You will have to elevate them or at least put them on some angled stand so they fire slightly upwards. 

Things I used:

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0721MKCZJ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.thomann.de/de/the_takustik_isopad.htm 








Duun said:


> In my experience the x7's SBX surround audio sounded better having an optical ac3 source.  X7's surround just didn't sound as distinct when connected via USB.  PC is not connected to x7 except via optical.
> 
> Then just use the Android app to control X7.
> 
> edit: I do not see an option for 5.1 LPCM.  How would I set this on the optical source?



You cannot. Optical only supports uncompressed stereo or encoded (and thus compressed) 5.1 via Dolby Digital or DTS. If you want to use  the SPDIF input with a 5.1 source that source has to be able to encode Dolby Digital. 

Either mod your mainboard's Realtek with these hacked drivers floating around (what you probably already did) or buy another soundcard that is capable of encoding Dolby Digital Live. Cheap solutions that come to mind are the Asus Xonar U3 or the Creative Omni 5.1. Older Creative internal cards also support it and are probably cheap to get on the used market, but drivers can be a hassle when using Windows 10.


----------



## Duun

ColinMacLaren said:


> I added a full set of Burson V5i yesterday. I really like the sound signature. Sound is very well rounded and detailed while the stock OPAMPs sounded a little too analytical and thin with my Beyer T5p.2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you will check these options out eventually as the realtor drivers work just an ongoing hassle at times.  I like the idea of an external usb solution.  However are there any benefits to looking at internals besides cost, i.e latency....an internal card I saw was the xonar dx apparently has native Dolby digital encoding?!


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Feb 15, 2018)

Since this is strictly digital they aren't likely any differences between these cards. Apparently the Xonar DX also has DDL encoding.

I don't see why this is necessary though.

While the X7 is a very nice DAC + AMP for headphones and an OK amplifier for passive speakers, its headphone surround isn't all that great. It only works with a 5.1 input while more modern solutions use 7.1.

In my opinion the best headphone surround solution is the Sennheiser GSX-1000. However, since everybody's physiognomy is different others may work better for you. You can also use Equalizer APO which has dedicated profiles for all consumer headphone surround solutions on the market. And it's free.

https://sourceforge.net/p/equalizerapo/discussion/general/thread/3a03d8df/

I was also a big fan of this HRTF stuff. However, the better your heapdhones the worse they sound in my opinion. I am back to plain stereo, I always enable direct mode when using headphones with the X7.

The SPDIF In on the X7 is mostly for consolue use or if you are having issues with jitter or latency on the USB connection.


----------



## Yethal

Duun said:


> In my experience the x7's SBX surround audio sounded better having an optical ac3 source.  X7's surround just didn't sound as distinct when connected via USB.  PC is not connected to x7 except via optical.
> 
> Then just use the Android app to control X7.
> 
> edit: I do not see an option for 5.1 LPCM.  How would I set this on the optical source?


You don't, spdif doesn't support uncompressed 5.1 audio


----------



## Onik

ColinMacLaren said:


> I added a full set of Burson V5i yesterday. I really like the sound signature. Sound is very well rounded and detailed while the stock OPAMPs sounded a little too analytical and thin with my Beyer T5p.2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
does the V5i fit perfectly on SB X7 with the back cover? and did you compare them with Sparkos op amps?


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Onik said:


> does the V5i fit perfectly on SB X7 with the back cover? and did you compare them with Sparkos op amps?



The V5i fit nicely, I can still close the back cover. No, I did not want to import the Sparkos, because that's gets quite expensive and stuff like this tends to get stuck at customs for ages.


----------



## Yethal

ColinMacLaren said:


> The V5i fit nicely, I can still close the back cover. No, I did not want to import the Sparkos, because that's gets quite expensive and stuff like this tends to get stuck at customs for ages.


Didn't have that problem when I bought the Sparkos.



Onik said:


> does the V5i fit perfectly on SB X7 with the back cover? and did you compare them with Sparkos op amps?


I did. If you can afford it, go for Sparkos.


----------



## Onik

Check this out V6 Vivids on my SB X7:
 

Check my short review here : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bur...-opamps-discussion-and-reviews.854912/page-12

I am now thinking to make some op amps adapters similar to this:

I will use some kind of box to store the V6 Vivids, then I will put the SB X7 on top.

I al ready received my sockets can't wait to start the work.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Yethal said:


> Didn't have that problem when I bought the Sparkos.
> 
> 
> I did. If you can afford it, go for Sparkos.



Importing them would cost me twice as much as buying the V5i from a local retailer. I did not want to pay more for the OPAMPS then I did for the whole soundcard. 



Onik said:


> Check this out V6 Vivids on my SB X7:
> 
> 
> Check my short review here : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bur...-opamps-discussion-and-reviews.854912/page-12
> ...



Nice. But I do hope you are not actually using a Logitech Z623.


----------



## Onik

ColinMacLaren said:


> Importing them would cost me twice as much as buying the V5i from a local retailer. I did not want to pay more for the OPAMPS then I did for the whole soundcard.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. But I do hope you are not actually using a Logitech Z623.





ColinMacLaren said:


> Importing them would cost me twice as much as buying the V5i from a local retailer. I did not want to pay more for the OPAMPS then I did for the whole soundcard.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. But I do hope you are not actually using a Logitech Z623.



no I'm using z906 but selling it soon and then I'm gonna get Xm7


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Good choice. The sound of the XM7s is way superior to the typical x.1 Logitech systems which suffer from vastly underpowered satellite speakers and the subwoofer bleeding far into the mids.


----------



## Onik

The Click noise that SB X7 make is it normal?


----------



## Yethal

Onik said:


> The Click noise that SB X7 make is it normal?


Yes, the relay inside is switching inputs/outputs


----------



## Onik

Anyone tried 5.1 setup with X7 and XM7?


----------



## Sedare38

Onik said:


> Anyone tried 5.1 setup with X7 and XM7?



How would you even accomplish that? XM7's for front channels then active speakers for center/rear and a sub?


----------



## Onik

Sedare38 said:


> How would you even accomplish that? XM7's for front channels then active speakers for center/rear and a sub?



guess that's the only option you have unless you have AV Receiver and you will also need rca to 3.5mm cables. 




I wish SB X7 was like an AV Receiver then you could simply buy some cheap passive speakers for Rear/Center and save some money.


----------



## Sedare38

Onik said:


> guess that's the only option you have unless you have AV Receiver and you will also need rca to 3.5mm cables.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish SB X7 was like an AV Receiver then you could simply buy some cheap passive speakers for Rear/Center and save some money.



Yeah I guess you could use a receiver, then what would the point be of the X7? Maybe they'll do an X7 version 2 with full passive ports for 5-channel surround and then an active or passive sub. Change the shap to square or something for the added ports? I like the unique shape now but it's not conducive to putting stuff on it.


----------



## Onik

Sedare38 said:


> Yeah I guess you could use a receiver, then what would the point be of the X7? Maybe they'll do an X7 version 2 with full passive ports for 5-channel surround and then an active or passive sub. Change the shap to square or something for the added ports? I like the unique shape now but it's not conducive to putting stuff on it.



You will need a separate receiver/amp just to power the passive speakers.


----------



## Sedare38

I do gotta say the X7 is powering my new Sennheiser GSP 600s absolutely amazingly. Breaking them in now.


----------



## msidhu93

Onik said:


> You will need a separate receiver/amp just to power the passive speakers.


Waiting on getting myself a 5 channel power amplifier to do this very thing for the living room. Then I'll use the internal amp in the X7 for my desk.


----------



## mbyrnes

Good to see this thread still active. I have been away, because I don't need more headphone stuff, lol. Best way to save money is to avoid this site! 

Has anyone been using the Xbox One with Dolby Atmos or Microsoft's solution? Basically turn off the VSS on the X7, Turn On Dolby Atmos through optical out. I have been using that, and I really like Dolby Atmos headphone. I am waiting for my Smyth Research A16, hopefully in the next few months. It's going to be sending it's signal to the X7 through optical (X7 is next to my couch, all other electronics are in the rack under the TV). I was thinking to upgrade, but after the Sparkos swap, I can't imagine a DAC being much better until you spend some serious money. X7 is very impressive to me. Love it, and it is so useful, adding phone calls, music, or whatever you want while gaming. When I use my MZ2 as amp, The X7 is just a DAC, and a damn good one!


----------



## Duun

I currently use the ad900x headphones with my x7.  I enjoy the large soundstage though I know it is at the expense of a fuller sounding headphone.  I know the x7 can do better with a different set of cans.

My question would be what are the best matched headphones for the x7 that afford a large soundstage and are better sounding all around.  Looking at around a 300 dollar range but I could pay more for the right headphones


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Is anyone using a Beyerdynaqmic T1 with the X7? Does is provide enough power for  the 600 Ohm headphones?


----------



## HawkBat

Has anyone tried to use a USB powered headset with the X7 i.e. one plug goes into the headphone jack, one plug goes into the mic jack and the USB connector is plugged into the X7's USB port? I've tried it and it works, but there is a high pitched whine. Has any one else experienced this?


----------



## Onik

HawkBat said:


> Has anyone tried to use a USB powered headset with the X7 i.e. one plug goes into the headphone jack, one plug goes into the mic jack and the USB connector is plugged into the X7's USB port? I've tried it and it works, but there is a high pitched whine. Has any one else experienced this?



Not with X7 but I did try with my Xbox 360/PC one Turtle Beach gaming headset yes the noise was there while using USB 2.0 port but less noise on usb 3.0 port.

I was thinking to ask this question long time ago but I forgot. I will be happy to know if anyone knows the cus of this harsh noise and knows how to eliminate it.


----------



## HawkBat

Onik said:


> Not with X7 but I did try with my Xbox 360/PC one Turtle Beach gaming headset yes the noise was there while using USB 2.0 port but less noise on usb 3.0 port.
> 
> I was thinking to ask this question long time ago but I forgot. I will be happy to know if anyone knows the cus of this harsh noise and knows how to eliminate it.



Are you plugging your Turtle Beach headset into the X7 at all?


----------



## Onik

HawkBat said:


> Are you plugging your Turtle Beach headset into the X7 at all?


No I never tried any gaming headset with X7 cus I use it just for music atm, and I don't wanna use any cheap usb powered headset with it.


----------



## Digitalis (Mar 6, 2018)

I have been listening to the Oriveti New primacy Hybird IEMs  - I got them on sale. They pair very well with the X7, soundstage is a bit narrower than what i'm used to with my Klipsch speakers and bass can get a bit boomy with SBX on*. Vocals are generally _oustanding._ The only thing lacking with the Primacy is the extreme high end is a bit restrained - thankfully you can use EQ to give a subtle to boost the high end and open the sound up.

Though I noticed something rather wierd: _even with the volume turned all the way down, I can still hear my music._ Is this just a thing with sensitive IEM's?

* all criticisms aside, Sub bass quality and quantity from these IEMS is _unreal_ with SBX on. The depths the primacy can reach is jaw dropping. There is, what i'm pretty sure, is a typo on the back of the box stating they have a frequency response from 20hz to 40hz i'm pretty sure it's 20hz to 40Khz .Though: from what I have heard I'd be confident they can pull off 5~7hz. I have SBX set up as follows:* Surround 15%. Crystalizer: off. Bass at 50% with the crossover set at 31 hz. Smart volume: off. dialog Plus : Off.*


----------



## conquerator2

If anyone's looking for a unit, I am selling mine - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-creative-soundblaster-x7.874031/


----------



## Yethal

conquerator2 said:


> If anyone's looking for a unit, I am selling mine - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-creative-soundblaster-x7.874031/


Realizer finally arrived?


----------



## conquerator2 (Mar 7, 2018)

Yethal said:


> Realizer finally arrived?


No, no time or money for that  Though it would be really cool! Just not much time for games. Just stereo is sufficient for the occasions when I do game now. The R2R11 offers a very enjoyable listening experience overall (though no surround obviously)


----------



## Onik (Mar 7, 2018)

Why my volume drop when I select Line+Amplifier Out and not with Line Out?? whats the difference and dont really understand what Line+Amplifier Out do?

And If I use Asio/Waspi mode is the Direct mode still necessary?

sorry for the silly questions as X7 is my first DAC I ever bought in my life, and still not sure how its software really works


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Onik said:


> Why my volume drop when I select Line+Amplifier Out and not with Line Out?? whats the difference and dont really understand what Line+Amplifier Out do?
> 
> And If I use Asio/Waspi mode is the Direct mode still necessary?
> 
> sorry for the silly questions as X7 is my first DAC I ever bought in my life, and still not sure how its software really works



I am not sure but maybe this option is for pairing passive speakers with an additional subwoofer and/or rear speakers? Have to try this after work.


----------



## msidhu93

ColinMacLaren said:


> I am not sure but maybe this option is for pairing passive speakers with an additional subwoofer and/or rear speakers? Have to try this after work.



You would think that's how it should work, however I currently am using a pair of passive speakers with a separate active subwoofer using the sub line out and I have that option set to just amplifier. It doesn't seem to make a difference if I set it to Amp+Line out or just Amp. If I select Line Out, then I only get the subwoofer channel which makes sense however.


----------



## Onik (Mar 14, 2018)

guess nobody really knows the reason, no worries I will ask Creative and then I will post my answer.

Edit: Reply from Creative Tech:

*Creative Support* (Creative Labs Pte Ltd.)

Mar 13, 11:43 +08

Hi Onik,

Thank you for your patience with us.

With regard to your last email, you may refer on the following information provided below:

Line + Amplifier out = Both passive + Line out are active
Line out = Only the speakers connected to the line out are active
Amplifier out = Only the passive out will work.
However if you want to connect an optional speakers to create 5.1, only the Rear and C/Sub out will work.
Front L/R (analog) will not work since this will be handled by the passive out.

This could also explain the volume drop since passive out is not applicable for your Z906.

The front L/R are disabled when you choose Amplifier only mode.

For now, we have no idea what audio connection(s) that you're using with the SB X7 in this case. (Via Optical or Analog)

On the other hand, Direct mode is not necessary for ASIO mode.

If you require further assistance, please reply to this email and we will get back to you.

Regards,
Chris
Creative Labs Pte Ltd

Hope this Helps everyone now to understand the difference.


----------



## mexx

I'm considering buying a X7 and I've tried to read through the whole thread but there are 2 things I still do not understand, so maybe someone could explain those to me.

1) I read that the X7 cannot be used with bluetooth headphones/headsets as it only receives bluetooth audio and not transmits. But then again some state that you can use a BT-W2 plugged in a PS4 and use a microphone plugged into the X7 to use voice chat on the PS4. How could that work if the X7 could not transmit the audio via bluetooth?

2) I've seen claims that the X7 cannot use 5.1 PCM over TOSlink because that would be too much data for the optical connection. But it seems to support 24bit/192kHz stereo over that connection, wouldn't that be even more data than let's say a 24bit/48kHz 5.1 signal?

Thanks,
mexx


----------



## Yethal

mexx said:


> I'm considering buying a X7 and I've tried to read through the whole thread but there are 2 things I still do not understand, so maybe someone could explain those to me.
> 
> 1) I read that the X7 cannot be used with bluetooth headphones/headsets as it only receives bluetooth audio and not transmits. But then again some state that you can use a BT-W2 plugged in a PS4 and use a microphone plugged into the X7 to use voice chat on the PS4. How could that work if the X7 could not transmit the audio via bluetooth?
> 
> ...


1). It can transmit to the btw2 dongle so it is compatible with ps4
2) it can do 5.1 if you use Dolby digital


----------



## mexx

Yethal said:


> 1). It can transmit to the btw2 dongle so it is compatible with ps4
> 2) it can do 5.1 if you use Dolby digital


Thanks, I know that. That is the point of my questions. I was just puzzled...
1) Why can it transmit audio to the dongle at a ps4 but not to a standard bluetooth headphone?
2) Why can it only use compressed DD 5.1 or 2-ch PCM@24/192 when 6-ch PCM@24/48 would have less bandwidth than the 2-ch PCM (or even using something like Dolby TrueHD with additional lossless compression)?


----------



## Yethal

mexx said:


> Thanks, I know that. That is the point of my questions. I was just puzzled...
> 1) Why can it transmit audio to the dongle at a ps4 but not to a standard bluetooth headphone?
> 2) Why can it only use compressed DD 5.1 or 2-ch PCM@24/192 when 6-ch PCM@24/48 would have less bandwidth than the 2-ch PCM (or even using something like Dolby TrueHD with additional lossless compression)?


1) it can transmit voice only (mono signal). It can receive stereo.
2) there is no 5.1 PCM over toslink standard. S/PDIF does not allow for 6x 24/48 stream. This is not Creative's fault, rather it's the spdif creators fault.


----------



## rikstaker

Does this support Dolby headphone? Or only creatives own algorithm which I am not too keen on.


----------



## TeeReQs

It uses Creatives virtual surround processor - SBX


----------



## simperinsamperi (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm currently using the X7 as a "DAC/pre-amp", with another amplifier that I plug my headphones to. 
In the X7 Control Panel there's a setting called "Speaker output target", it was originally set as "Line + Amplifier Out". When I change it to "Line Out", the volume is higher. What does this setting actually do and which one should I be using?


----------



## Yethal

simperinsamperi said:


> I'm currently using the X7 as a "DAC/pre-amp", with another amplifier that I plug my headphones to.
> In the X7 Control Panel there's a setting called "Speaker output target", it was originally set as "Line + Amplifier Out". When I change it to "Line Out", the volume is higher. What does this setting actually do and which one should I be using?


This setting controls which analog output on the back of the unit is active. It's either speaker outs, rca outs or both. I assume the volume is higher in line out mode because the voltage isn't split between two outputs.


----------



## simperinsamperi

Yethal said:


> This setting controls which analog output on the back of the unit is active. It's either speaker outs, rca outs or both. I assume the volume is higher in line out mode because the voltage isn't split between two outputs.


Thanks for the reply. The only output that I'm using on the back of the X7 is the RCA line-out to the other amp, so I suppose the "line-out" is the best option to use here? I still find it curious that there's a difference in volume between those two settings.


----------



## raband

Has your other amp got a digital input?


----------



## simperinsamperi

Nope, just RCA and XLR (Arcam rHead).


----------



## raband

Am tipping line out is the one you want

"Line out" volume to the next amp in the line.

Does the volume dial on the X7 change the input when it's set to "line out"?

Does it change the volume when it's "amp and line out"?


----------



## simperinsamperi

Yeah that's what I'm thinking too. The volume dial stays the same, everything just gets louder with "Line out" as opposed to "Line + Amplifier Out"


----------



## Onik

whats the best OP-AMPS(non discrete) setup for X7?


----------



## Yethal

Onik said:


> whats the best OP-AMPS(non discrete) setup for X7?


SparkosLabs SS3601 and 3602


----------



## Onik (Apr 15, 2018)

Yethal said:


> SparkosLabs SS3601 and 3602



I mean non Discrete designs, what's the best IC OP AMPS for x7?

I tried SS3601 in buffer with LME49720HA in I/V and I found it sounds clean, but the high is bit harsh and gets boring after few hours listening, also gives ear fatigue.

But with AD827SQ I\V,Signetics NE5534N in buffers( also used this setup on ZXR) it is more neutral and energetic and sounds real, but not as lively as bursons op amps.


----------



## mbyrnes

You need to do the full Sparkos swap. It destroys the Burson v5i full swap.


----------



## Onik (Apr 15, 2018)

mbyrnes said:


> You need to do the full Sparkos swap. It destroys the Burson v5i full swap.



I find the Sparkos duals are overpriced compare to Bursons V6, and I asked sparkos to give me good offer as im going to review them, but he can't go lower than $50 for each+ $20 for shipping.

Luckily I got 2 used ss3601 for £40 on ebay,and imo they dont sound anything special while pairing with ic op amps.

I don't know what's so special in sparkos dual op amps.I wish I could try them and then buy them.


----------



## kellte2

Onik said:


> I find the Sparkos duals are overpriced compare to Bursons V6, and I asked sparkos to give me good offer as im going to review them, but he can't go lower than $50 for each+ $20 for shipping.
> 
> Luckily I got 2 used ss3601 for £40 on ebay,and imo they dont sound anything special while pairing with ic op amps.
> 
> I don't know what's so special in sparkos dual op amps.I wish I could try them and then buy them.



Sounds like he made you a killer offer on those duals...


----------



## Yethal

Onik said:


> I find the Sparkos duals are overpriced compare to Bursons V6, and I asked sparkos to give me good offer as im going to review them, but he can't go lower than $50 for each+ $20 for shipping.
> 
> Luckily I got 2 used ss3601 for £40 on ebay,and imo they dont sound anything special while pairing with ic op amps.
> 
> I don't know what's so special in sparkos dual op amps.I wish I could try them and then buy them.


Well, for starters they're not opamps. They are fully discrete devices that just happen to be opamp compatible.


----------



## Yethal

Onik said:


> I find the Sparkos duals are overpriced compare to Bursons V6, and I asked sparkos to give me good offer as im going to review them, but he can't go lower than $50 for each+ $20 for shipping.
> 
> Luckily I got 2 used ss3601 for £40 on ebay,and imo they dont sound anything special while pairing with ic op amps.
> 
> I don't know what's so special in sparkos dual op amps.I wish I could try them and then buy them.


Just take a leap of faith. They are worth it.


----------



## razorpakk (Apr 17, 2018)

I've been happy with my X7 since it came out, is there any new product today that's as versatile?

Not that I would change much about it, just curious.

Another thing: you know how "direct mode" makes everything sound just right? Would the effect of that mode be lost using other dacs?


----------



## TeeReQs

Has anybody used an X7 as a DAC for a Bottlehead Crack? I just finished building my Crack, and the X7 is the only worthy DAC/Amp I have. I'm guessing I just plug the two RCA jacks into the LINE OUT of the X7, correct?


----------



## Rozzko

Mad Lust Envy said:


> So.. I guess that answers all this heartwrenching back and forth testing. I won't be mad at you Conquer.
> 
> I did learn quite a bit from all this, mainly that the software is lagtastic and prone to messing up other programs...
> 
> ...



All in all, did you fix it? did SBX virtual sound work good on ps4? or creative x7 dont give good virtual surround on ps4? 
thanks


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That comment is from very long ago. My complaints have been fixed. The X7 works wonderfully.


----------



## Rozzko

Mad Lust Envy said:


> That comment is from very long ago. My complaints have been fixed. The X7 works wonderfully.


Does Virtual surround sound work good on PS4?


----------



## mexx

There is a new firmware available from Creative (SBX7_PCFW_EN_170331.exe). I did not notice a difference after installing (release notes just say "General bug fixes and improvement").

Also the Creative Auto-Updater wants to install a new X7 driver/software for windows, but after installation it was still the old version (could also see the old executable file name during installation) which does not even include the newest driver you can get via the Windows-Update. On the Creative page there is only the new firmware, everything else is old.


----------



## Onik (Apr 19, 2018)

mexx said:


> There is a new firmware available from Creative (SBX7_PCFW_EN_170331.exe). I did not notice a difference after installing (release notes just say "General bug fixes and improvement").
> 
> Also the Creative Auto-Updater wants to install a new X7 driver/software for windows, but after installation it was still the old version (could also see the old executable file name during installation) which does not even include the newest driver you can get via the Windows-Update. On the Creative page there is only the new firmware, everything else is old.



I think they just modified the last firmware, and released it as a new update, that's why you can't also update without recovery mode if you were on the last old firmware. They were too lazy to work on a brand new firmware imo.


----------



## mbyrnes

TeeReQs said:


> Has anybody used an X7 as a DAC for a Bottlehead Crack? I just finished building my Crack, and the X7 is the only worthy DAC/Amp I have. I'm guessing I just plug the two RCA jacks into the LINE OUT of the X7, correct?



Not a Bottlehead Crack, but I use my LTA MicroZOTL2 as the amp, X7 as the DAC. I love it, and honestly can't tell much difference between it and a Schiit Modi Multibit (Sparkos full swap). I'm happy enough that once my Smyth Research Realizer A16 comes, I'll be sending the A16 magic sauce through optical to the X7 & MZ2. Hopefully you've tried it by now!


----------



## TeeReQs

mbyrnes said:


> Not a Bottlehead Crack, but I use my LTA MicroZOTL2 as the amp, X7 as the DAC. I love it, and honestly can't tell much difference between it and a Schiit Modi Multibit (Sparkos full swap). I'm happy enough that once my Smyth Research Realizer A16 comes, I'll be sending the A16 magic sauce through optical to the X7 & MZ2. Hopefully you've tried it by now!



Thanks for the reply! I actually haven't tried it yet. I finished building the crack, but still need to do the final checklist of test to make sure I hooked everything up correctly. I thought I'd be done by now. Probably will get to it this weekend. Am I right about plugging the two RCA jacks into the LINE OUT of the X7 to use the X7 as a DAC?


----------



## mbyrnes

That's how mine is setup. Can't wait to hear your impressions of the crack. I don't own high impedance cans (I really don't like my HD6XX). So I went with the MZ2 used, which is a tube amp, but good for all impedance cans. I've heard nothing but praise for the Crack. I believe you weren't installing the Speedball upgrade at first, so I'll be following your experience with great interest. 

I've kind of stalled in the hobby over the winter. I'm really looking forward to the A16, and every movie and game release kills me. Hopefully I'll have my unit by my birthday (early August). They're saying 2 months, but we've heard that before. The units are basically built, it's software now (which scares me reading the Jason Stoddard thread). 

I've been slowly getting back in, terrified I'll start spending money before I get the A16. I have plenty of headphones, and what I believe will be a fantastic headphone for the A16 (Hifiman HE-X V2). 

The new Lyr3 looks UNREAL, and with the Multibit card, the best bang for buck 'all in one' at or near it's price. The Monoprice Monolith Alex Cavalli amp at $699 looks interesting as hell as well. 

The A16 was apparently built with the Sennheiser HD800 as the main headphone. Now the software should take most headphones and do the magic. I just can't believe a good headphone, like the Fostex TH-X00 Ebony will sound the same as the HD800. Hopefully I'll be able to find a local with an HD800, who wants to meet up and check out the A16 (This shouldn't be a problem, lol). 

Long story short, I'm in the possible HD800/S market, which would put me in the Crack w/ Speedball market as well. I've just heard way to many good things about it with the Sennheiser HD series, and it's a great value (and I'd LOVE to build it, I've taken courses in college).


----------



## TeeReQs

Right on, thanks. I actually bought the crack on sale about a year ago, but never got around to building it. I put together the chassis months ago(painted the face plates, sanded and stained the wood), but hadn't gotten around to doing the actual wiring part until a couple weeks ago. Been taking my time, doing everything slow and meticulous to have nice clean wiring. I'll be using my HD6XX..everyone says how well it pairs with the crack, so we'll see. I'm kind of like you in the fact that I wasn't blown away by them using the X7, but we'll see if the crack changes that. I purchased the speedball upgrade too, but will wait to install that until after I've had some listening time with the base setup.


----------



## mbyrnes

TeeReQs said:


> Right on, thanks. I actually bought the crack on sale about a year ago, but never got around to building it. I put together the chassis months ago(painted the face plates, sanded and stained the wood), but hadn't gotten around to doing the actual wiring part until a couple weeks ago. Been taking my time, doing everything slow and meticulous to have nice clean wiring. I'll be using my HD6XX..everyone says how well it pairs with the crack, so we'll see. I'm kind of like you in the fact that I wasn't blown away by them using the X7, but we'll see if the crack changes that. I purchased the speedball upgrade too, but will wait to install that until after I've had some listening time with the base setup.



It's so funny. I remember you buying it well, crazy. Few members stick out here for some reason. When I joined the drop for the HD6XX, I only owned my AKG K702 65TH, AT M50 and Beyer DT990. By the time they came, I had my HEX V2, TH-X00 Ebony, and just a few days before, Monoprice M1060. They just couldn't compete with the full sound of the new cans I had. They're really not my sound signature, just too weak in the bass and highs for me. I understand why people like them, just not my style. The MZ2 didn't help them much, which is supposedly a good match for HD650. If I gave them a chance, I would probably be ok with them. I don't have to, so in the box they sit.

How was the build? What was your experience level? Do they do build threads here? Tube rolling?


----------



## Sedare38

Glad to see a firmware update. Means Creative is still supporting it. I hope the software gets some lovin' too and they continue to develop this product. Hell, I'd love to see a Rev 2 at some point with maybe a new design. While I like the pyramid-like shape, I'd like to see maybe a flatter design whereby I can put something on it to conserve desk space. Still love my X7.


----------



## TeeReQs

mbyrnes said:


> It's so funny. I remember you buying it well, crazy. Few members stick out here for some reason. When I joined the drop for the HD6XX, I only owned my AKG K702 65TH, AT M50 and Beyer DT990. By the time they came, I had my HEX V2, TH-X00 Ebony, and just a few days before, Monoprice M1060. They just couldn't compete with the full sound of the new cans I had. They're really not my sound signature, just too weak in the bass and highs for me. I understand why people like them, just not my style. The MZ2 didn't help them much, which is supposedly a good match for HD650. If I gave them a chance, I would probably be ok with them. I don't have to, so in the box they sit.
> 
> How was the build? What was your experience level? Do they do build threads here? Tube rolling?



Haha, funny how that works. Your username always sticks out to me too, and I think we were both posting a lot at one time or another. I haven't been on here much lately..haven't been in the market for any new gear. 

Build was pretty straight forward. You could build it over a weekend no problem if you just go by the manual wiring lengths and don't care about aesthetics. I took a slower approach and tried to make all my wiring have right angles similar to a clean hard lined water cooled PC...It's not perfect, but I think it came out pretty nice. I'm pretty proficient at soldering, and as long as your detail oriented, and have soldered before you should be fine. The instructions are laid out really well.

I'm pretty sure there's a crack thread on here with peoples builds. This is my first tube amp, so I don't have any experience with that. I'll use the stock tubes for now, install the speedball, then maybe mess around with tube rolling. 

Sorry for hijacking the thread!

It is nice to see that they put out a new firmware!


----------



## Yethal

I don't know whether this is a bug or not but after upgrading the firmware on the X7, Tidal detects X7 as MQA compatible


----------



## msidhu93 (Apr 23, 2018)

I notice there is no option in the mixer settings to mute or adjust the audio coming from the PC, is this possible like it is to adjust optical, bluetooth, usb etc volume?

Also I notice that if I turn the X7 on with the PC, sometimes it messes around with the settings causing the volume to go to 100 and unmute the internal mic causing audio feedback. Is this fixed in the latest firmware as I'm always worried that this could damage my speakers especially since they are very loud at around 30


----------



## Duun (Apr 24, 2018)

Really enjoying the Phillips  Fidelio x2 HR over my old headphones.  Been following these threads for a while and it seems like these were the most recommended for the X7.  Anyways I was wondering what burn in is necessary for these,  Op amp suggestions over stock, etc. They kinda are already alot nicer sounding then my audio technica ad900x.


----------



## mbyrnes

Yethal said:


> I don't know whether this is a bug or not but after upgrading the firmware on the X7, Tidal detects X7 as MQA compatible



Really? Interesting. If true, nice feature added long after release


----------



## Duun

Hello I have a question now that I am just using headphones with x7.  Currently I have a soundcard feeding pcm to the x7 via toslink. Basically my x7 usb feed has some interference so I opted with this approach.

My question is now that I just use headphones with the x7, would there be any benefit using analog out from soundcard to the x7?

Thanks


----------



## raband

USB hub with separate power from PC should get rid of the interference and be the optimal solution.


----------



## Yethal

Duun said:


> Hello I have a question now that I am just using headphones with x7.  Currently I have a soundcard feeding pcm to the x7 via toslink. Basically my x7 usb feed has some interference so I opted with this approach.
> 
> My question is now that I just use headphones with the x7, would there be any benefit using analog out from soundcard to the x7?
> 
> Thanks


No point, rca input on the x7 is not connected directly to the amp, it is connected to an adc, adc is connected to an internal digital mixer and the mixer is connected to the dac.


----------



## Duun

Yethal said:


> No point, rca input on the x7 is not connected directly to the amp, it is connected to an adc, adc is connected to an internal digital mixer and the mixer is connected to the dac.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Duun

raband said:


> USB hub with separate power from PC should get rid of the interference and be the optimal solution.


Thanks.  Probably should have tried that first.  It is a shame really I had my x7 on an older rig never had usb interference...new rig usb was a noisy mess.
Now you have me wondering if I should try the external usb route due to it being an optimal path over the toslink pcm


----------



## Tonza (May 3, 2018)

I've had my X7 for a month or so but now I noticed that on my Mac when set to the default 44.1khz, audio is crackling and popping on mid to high sounds.
If I set the output to be 48khz, the crackling disappeared from the one song that shows it always on 44.1khz. On Windows, it didn't crackle but I forgot to check the
sample rate Windows sets by default. Also the same song doesn't show the crackling when
played on lower bitrate... Spotify normal doesn't have crackling but Apple Music and Tidal do for the same song, played from mac output directly none have the crackling

Running the latest firmware. Any suggestions? Or should I just stick it to 48khz and live with it?


----------



## Yethal

Tonza said:


> I've had my X7 for a month or so but now I noticed that on my Mac when set to the default 44.1khz, audio is crackling and popping on mid to high sounds.
> If I set the output to be 48khz, the crackling disappeared from the one song that shows it always on 44.1khz. On Windows, it didn't crackle but I forgot to check the
> sample rate Windows sets by default. Also the same song doesn't show the crackling when
> played on lower bitrate... Spotify normal doesn't have crackling but Apple Music and Tidal do for the same song, played from mac output directly none have the crackling
> ...


Enable Direct mode in the Control Panel


----------



## Tonza

Yethal said:


> Enable Direct mode in the Control Panel



Ahh, much better. Thank you.
I had disabled the direct mode when gaming on PC at some point and forgot about it. Only disabled SBX from the device.

I wonder why it causes the popping though.


----------



## Yethal

Tonza said:


> Ahh, much better. Thank you.
> I had disabled the direct mode when gaming on PC at some point and forgot about it. Only disabled SBX from the device.
> 
> I wonder why it causes the popping though.


with Direct Mode off the X7 resamples all inputs to 48kHz, no idea why resampling would cause popping though. Just leave it on until you decide to game again.


----------



## msidhu93

msidhu93 said:


> I notice there is no option in the mixer settings to mute or adjust the audio coming from the PC, is this possible like it is to adjust optical, bluetooth, usb etc volume?
> 
> Also I notice that if I turn the X7 on with the PC, sometimes it messes around with the settings causing the volume to go to 100 and unmute the internal mic causing audio feedback. Is this fixed in the latest firmware as I'm always worried that this could damage my speakers especially since they are very loud at around 30



Anybody?


----------



## raband

msidhu93 said:


> Anybody?



The volume control on the X7 becomes the PC's volume control.

To change the PC volume you also change the X7's volume.


----------



## msidhu93

raband said:


> The volume control on the X7 becomes the PC's volume control.
> 
> To change the PC volume you also change the X7's volume.



Yes and that what allows me to use a Flirc to control the volume on the X7 using any IR remote other than the bluetooth app which is slow and the misses can't use. A good replacement for anyone to control the volume however the PC has to be on for this to work which I don't mind as you say, the X7 becomes the PC volume. 

I just thought there might have been a way to temporarily mute windows sounds while using this method. I would get windows update popup sounds or other sounds if someone is using the machine.


----------



## Yethal

msidhu93 said:


> Yes and that what allows me to use a Flirc to control the volume on the X7 using any IR remote other than the bluetooth app which is slow and the misses can't use. A good replacement for anyone to control the volume however the PC has to be on for this to work which I don't mind as you say, the X7 becomes the PC volume.
> 
> I just thought there might have been a way to temporarily mute windows sounds while using this method. I would get windows update popup sounds or other sounds if someone is using the machine.


You can set a different default audio device to stop that from happening.


----------



## raband

msidhu93 said:


> I just thought there might have been a way to temporarily mute windows sounds while using this method.



The X7 takes all sounds fed to it and plays them as far as I know.


----------



## raband

msidhu93 said:


> I just thought there might have been a way to temporarily mute windows sounds while using this method.





Yethal said:


> You can set a different default audio device to stop that from happening.



I use CheVolume app to let me choose different audio outputs for different apps - that maybe an option?


----------



## Duun

Tonza said:


> I've had my X7 for a month or so but now I noticed that on my Mac when set to the default 44.1khz, audio is crackling and popping on mid to high sounds.
> If I set the output to be 48khz, the crackling disappeared from the one song that shows it always on 44.1khz. On Windows, it didn't crackle but I forgot to check the
> sample rate Windows sets by default. Also the same song doesn't show the crackling when
> played on lower bitrate... Spotify normal doesn't have crackling but Apple Music and Tidal do for the same song, played from mac output directly none have the crackling
> ...


I would make a suggestion should you still want to keep on SBX full time.  I have the same issue with the USB and SBX enabled.  The only workaround I found is to use the toslink audio input.  Then SBX works for me with no popping.

Just had tried the USB with the new firmware but issue persists. I usually just keep the X7 as a standalone unit, no USB. And control X7 via phone app.


----------



## Duun

I was hoping to get some clarification on the x7 surround pro's audio channel requirements.  On soundblaster website I believe it mentions the surround pro sbx can either have a stereo or multichannel source.  However I had read elsewhere sbx surround needs a multichannel 5.1 source to function properly.


Thanks


----------



## Duun

That direct mode is amazing and solved all interference issues with usb connection.  Thank you.  Of course when direct mode is off with usb the interference comes back.
I plan to just keep using headphones with the direct mode anyways as that is the best setup.  For the life of me I cannot figure out why I only have usb interference without direct mode.  Any ideas what that could be?


----------



## msidhu93

raband said:


> I use CheVolume app to let me choose different audio outputs for different apps - that maybe an option?



Thank you for this suggestion, this seems to do the trick very well for my setup.


----------



## Onik (May 14, 2018)

Why there is a static white noise after I finish one album/whole song playing?

The noise is only there when I use Direct Mode, and it dissappear when I touch the volume on X7/windows, its not a big issue because I do not hear the noise while playing music, its only when song is complete, anyone experiencing this noise??


----------



## raband

Onik said:


> Why there is a static white noise after I finish one album/whole song playing?



Try a different USB port? Or any reason to run direct?

My news, just ordered a set of Sparko's


----------



## Onik

raband said:


> Try a different USB port? Or any reason to run direct?
> 
> My news, just ordered a set of Sparko's



I think you are right its only happens on my Laptop, not on my desktop.


----------



## Onik

is the direct mode do anything even if I play music on youtube?


----------



## Onik

XM7 performs pretty well, but it's not for bass lover but luckily X7 has the option to use active subwoofer, so you can enjoy your movies/games with 5.1 surround setup.


----------



## Mr Router

Hey im using the Creative x7 on the Xbox One. Does disabling SBX surround put the Creative X7 in Stereo Mode ? I still have the Dolby and Power LEDS Lit when I turn off the SBX


----------



## raband

Turning off SBX turns off all the "SBX" settings - Surround, Crystalizer, Bass, Smart Volume, Dialog Plus

Any EQ will still be applicable, but any sound effects will be disabled.


----------



## Mr Router

raband said:


> Turning off SBX turns off all the "SBX" settings - Surround, Crystalizer, Bass, Smart Volume, Dialog Plus
> 
> Any EQ will still be applicable, but any sound effects will be disabled.




In order to get simulated surround SBX Surround must be enabled right? Xbox One has Netflix movies in Dolby Digital im wondering if SBX needs to be enabled in order to Enjoy Dolby Digital


----------



## raband

Using the X7 you would need to have SBX on to have it virtualise surround.

I think the XBox also has inbuilt virtual surround for headphones (Atmos for headphones or windows sonic????) which could also do simulated surround. Neither of those would be used in conjunction with SBX on the X7.


----------



## alex_f

Hi all, first time post here and thanks for the massive amount of infomation which is accumulated on this thread and board.

I've owned the X7 and Q701 headphones for a couple of years now and moved on from PS4 to PC gaming primarlily. I have a couple of questions and looking for advise specifically to my setup.

- Is there any quality issue when listening to music with the speaker settings in Windows 7 set to 5.1 instead of 2.0, e.g better sampling rate when running stereo output from Windows 7, or should I just leave windows settings in 5.1 and forget about it when listening to music?
- I've read the op amp reccomendations and considering an upgrade to sparkos.
- Can anyone reccomend an amp that will have better sound than the X7? 
- Should I look into getting better headphones before considering upgrading the X7 or buying an additional AMP for music?


----------



## Yethal

alex_f said:


> Hi all, first time post here and thanks for the massive amount of infomation which is accumulated on this thread and board.
> 
> I've owned the X7 and Q701 headphones for a couple of years now and moved on from PS4 to PC gaming primarlily. I have a couple of questions and looking for advise specifically to my setup.
> 
> ...



1. No but there is a quality difference between Direct Mode on and Direct Mode off so enable it for music and disable for gaming (if quality difference is big enough for you to bother)
2. As a fellow Sparkos owner I can say that they're definitely worth it.
3. There are loads of them, give us a price point to work with
4. Yes


----------



## alex_f (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks for the advice.

I'm thinking an amp in the price range of Schiit Jotunheim, or maybe a tube amp, however i have zero experience with those. I'm not too worried about the cost if it will be a "lifetime" investment. I came across the Atrox V2 while browsing today which seems like a good deal. I'm not going to upgrade unless it will be a step up from the X7.


----------



## Sonic Defender

alex_f said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I'm thinking an amp in the price range of Schiit Jotunheim, or maybe a tube amp, however i have zero experience with those. I'm not too worried about the cost if it will be a "lifetime" investment. I came across the Atrox V2 while browsing today which seems like a good deal. I'm not going to upgrade unless it will be a step up from the X7.


I think you would have to define what an upgrade means to you. Do you also listen to music much, or really just gaming?


----------



## alex_f

Yes I enjoy music. I'm not concerned about the X7's performance for gaming.


----------



## alex_f

Would the Schiit Jotunheim (only amp version) be a nice upgrade? I already have a balanced Abrahamsen V2 DAC.


----------



## Tonza

Been using the X7 for a couple of months now and I like it.

For music I use direct mode but noticed that the volume steps are weird in it.
With direct mode, below 25 volume there is no sound from my TH-X00. Volume increase from 25-35 has really low change.
36 is clearly louder and 36-41 is the same volume. At 42 its again noticeably louder. (At 42 it is already as loud as I would be comfortable with)
Normal gain on Mac.

Is this normal? Without direct mode the volume is actually 100 steps as it should be. (And generally a bit louder with lower volume setting)


----------



## Yethal

Tonza said:


> Been using the X7 for a couple of months now and I like it.
> 
> For music I use direct mode but noticed that the volume steps are weird in it.
> With direct mode, below 25 volume there is no sound from my TH-X00. Volume increase from 25-35 has really low change.
> ...


Leave the X7 on High Gain at all times. The gain switch is actually a voltage limiter


----------



## Onik

is the Direct Mode necessary to have cleaner sound, while I am using X7s LINE IN inputs only and my Sound Card as source?


----------



## Tonza

Yethal said:


> Leave the X7 on High Gain at all times. The gain switch is actually a voltage limiter



I did think of trying it but was nervous when the X7 warns you of damaging your headphones if they are not 600 ohms.

All of my headphones are 25-32 ohms with 90-100 db efficiency so haven't tried high gain yet.


----------



## Yethal

Tonza said:


> I did think of trying it but was nervous when the X7 warns you of damaging your headphones if they are not 600 ohms.
> 
> All of my headphones are 25-32 ohms with 90-100 db efficiency so haven't tried high gain yet.


Just start with very low volume and work your way up. Normal Gain is pretty useless on the X7 as it's not actually a gain switch.


----------



## Yethal

Onik said:


> is the Direct Mode necessary to have cleaner sound, while I am using X7s LINE IN inputs only and my Sound Card as source?


No point in doing that, RCA inputs on the back aren't directly wired to the speaker amp, they go through an analog to digital converter then through a digital mixer and dsp then to a dac, you're basically still listening to X7 dac but worse since da conversion occured twice in your signal path. RCA inputs are basically for digitizing analog sources and plugging gear that literally cannot be connected in any other way,


----------



## Onik

Yethal said:


> No point in doing that, RCA inputs on the back aren't directly wired to the speaker amp, they go through an analog to digital converter then through a digital mixer and dsp then to a dac, you're basically still listening to X7 dac but worse since da conversion occured twice in your signal path. RCA inputs are basically for digitizing analog sources and plugging gear that literally cannot be connected in any other way,



I don't really like to use the LINE IN inputs but the reason is I have my Sound Card ZXR is setup with V6 OP AMPS and I got only XM7 passive speakers atm so X7 is the only AMP I have to power the speakers, but don't ya think that the V6 op amps will make the sound even better?


----------



## Yethal

Onik said:


> I don't really like to use the LINE IN inputs but the reason is I have my Sound Card ZXR is setup with V6 OP AMPS and I got only XM7 passive speakers atm so X7 is the only AMP I have to power the speakers, but don't ya think that the V6 op amps will make the sound even better?


You can just put the opamps in the X7 and put it on a stand


----------



## deanorthk

anyone could direct me toward some good small speakers that I could drop on the X7? Beeing using it with my TH900 for 2 years, and I would like to get, sometimes, the ability to play with speakers. 
Any small desktop speaker could match or should I aim mostly for 88db or more sensitivity wise?


----------



## raband (Jun 11, 2018)

Looked at the E-MU XM7?

https://us.creative.com/p/speakers/e-mu-xm7-bookshelf-speakers

On special at the moment?


----------



## deanorthk

ha, nope, I had forgot about those thanks I'll go check those.


----------



## Noober

If you want small but still powerful try Cambridge Audio Minx Min 12 (along with the Minx X201). I have them and they suit my needs wonderfully as a small desktop solution. In my case, I valued/chose space so it just depends on why you're looking for.


----------



## msidhu93

I use the internal amp on the X7 paired with an old pair of Creative Gigaworks S750 satellites. This paired with any decent sub using the sub pre out sounds awesome, loud, clear and most importantly, saves space on the desk as they aren't too big (Has 0.75" tweeter and 3" main driver with internal crossover)

You can regularly find the sattelites from the old system on ebay for cheap.


----------



## Onik

earfonia said:


> Not at all. 2.2 ohm is fine for most IEMs. You may start to concern about output impedance for value above 10 ohms.
> 
> 
> Currently listening X7 on ATH-R70x, pretty good match



hi what output gain you using for R70X?


----------



## Onik

What gain output should I select on X7 for ATH R70x(470 ohm) Headphone??


----------



## raband

Always use high gain on the X7

Low is a limiter


----------



## Onik

Just got my ATH-R70x and it's not what I thought, its not fitting with my EAR(small earcups) really uncomfortable to wear for longer listen, Now thinking to get HD650/600 or should I get shure srh1840? which one is more comfortable?


----------



## raband (Jun 13, 2018)

Drop into a shop during your trips between Vienna and London and try some on

edit: HD6X0's wouldn't be my pick for the X7


----------



## Yethal

Onik said:


> Just got my ATH-R70x and it's not what I thought, its not fitting with my EAR(small earcups) really uncomfortable to wear for longer listen, Now thinking to get HD650/600 or should I get shure srh1840? which one is more comfortable?


SRH1840 is pretty comfortable as long as you're not bald. If you are then it's a bit painful to wear for prolonged period of time


----------



## Onik

Yethal said:


> SRH1840 is pretty comfortable as long as you're not bald. If you are then it's a bit painful to wear for prolonged period of time



Thats another issue, I am like bald(thin hair). last time I tried AKG K612 PRO and it was really comfortable for longer listen, but I returned it cus It was made in China LOL.


----------



## Yethal

Onik said:


> Thats another issue, I am like bald(thin hair). last time I tried AKG K612 PRO and it was really comfortable for longer listen, but I returned it cus It was made in China LOL.


A baby seatbelt cover on the headband should resolve the issue


----------



## raband

Onik said:


> Thats another issue, I tried AKG K612 PRO, but I returned it cus It was made in China LOL.



Problems a non-issue then.

Am tipping the X7 was also made in China so will also be returned?


----------



## Onik

raband said:


> Problems a non-issue then.
> 
> Am tipping the X7 was also made in China so will also be returned?



There is quality difference between Made in China and Made in Austria of AKG headphones, before buying I have checked on the picture saying made in Austria but when I received it saying China then I was unhappy so I returned it.

I always prefer to buy High-Fidelity Headphones from the real origin.

When I heard that AKG stopped producing headphones in Vienna from that time I got less interest in AKGs headphones as they all made in China, I just hate the Chinese fell init.

but for AMPS and for all other Electronics I don't really care where they made from.


----------



## raband

HD598's or 700's are my goto for the X7 - both VERY comfortable (for me)


----------



## Onik

Yethal said:


> A baby seatbelt cover on the headband should resolve the issue



maybe I will try LOL


----------



## Onik

raband said:


> HD598's or 700's are my goto for the X7 - both VERY comfortable (for me)



700's might be the right Headphone for my ears, need to wait for the price drop hard to find under £400.

The ATH-R70x sounds pretty good, if only it had big ear cushions!

Also the one I received is Made in Japan but not brand new.


----------



## raband

Onik said:


> The ATH-R70x sounds pretty good, if only it had big ear cushions!



See if the Dekoni pads fit on them


----------



## deanorthk

Onik said:


> Just got my ATH-R70x and it's not what I thought, its not fitting with my EAR(small earcups) really uncomfortable to wear for longer listen, Now thinking to get HD650/600 or should I get shure srh1840? which one is more comfortable?


I have been using the HD650 for years with the X7, and also grado  PS1000 and fostex TH900, three headphones with a really different approach of what "confort" means. Grado PS1000 = no go for more than 20mn. HD650 = uber comfortable, th 900 quite ok, but not as comfortable as HD650. you can really go with those seinh", they are tailored to be light on the head.


----------



## earfonia

Onik said:


> hi what output gain you using for R70X?



Usually high gain for anything above 300 ohms.


----------



## Onik (Jun 16, 2018)

just ordered XDUOO XD-05 with KZ ZSR, VSONIC New VSD3S, TRN V20 IEMS all from Aliexpress, I will upload my impression and compare XD-05 with x7 once I receive it.Btw anyone did try little bear b4/5?


----------



## alex_f

I'm looking to sell off my stereo rig and invest in a pair of HD800 headphones for music & gaming.

I have a couple of questions.

Will I need a VSS device with the HD800? 
- I could use the X7 as a VSS & DAC and a more suitable amp.
- I could sell the X7 and use a Titanium X-Fi (already owned) as VSS device + external DAC & amp.
- I could use the motherboard chip as VSS + external DAC & amp.
- I could play in 2.0 with a proper DAC & amp combo.
- Should invest in another VSS device than the X7 for a cleaner integration with a hi-end DAC & amp combo?

Thanks for any tips & recommendations. As you can see the VSS thing is confusing as there is so much conflicting information.


----------



## Onik (Jun 18, 2018)

earfonia said:


> Usually high gain for anything above 300 ohms.





deanorthk said:


> I have been using the HD650 for years with the X7, and also grado  PS1000 and fostex TH900, three headphones with a really different approach of what "confort" means. Grado PS1000 = no go for more than 20mn. HD650 = uber comfortable, th 900 quite ok, but not as comfortable as HD650. you can really go with those seinh", they are tailored to be light on the head.



I find my Razer Kraken Pro V2 more comfortable than ATH R70X, it just fits perfectly to me ears and I don't get any *ear fatigue. *maybe AUDIO-TECHNICAs headphones are not for my ears, HD650/600 looks ugly but maybe its the best choice I have now.


----------



## Onik (Jul 14, 2018)

.


----------



## raband

Leave it off like everyone else who fitted them?


----------



## Onik

raband said:


> Leave it off like everyone else who fitted them?



guess I will need to cut the legs, then It'll fit perfectly but It hurts to do it.


----------



## Yethal

Tape a hard drive case instead of the cover


----------



## Onik (Jun 19, 2018)

Yethal said:


> Tape a hard drive case instead of the cover


Edit: done


----------



## bigbeard

I have an x7 that I used less than 10 times (no longer have use for it). I thought about hooking up the device to my tv to process the sound and pass it on to my active speakers. Will there be any benefit? How would I connect active speakers so they aren't double amped?

Also, does a headset with the x7 work with the ps4? I remember when k foret got it there was some.issie with the mic.


----------



## mexx

bigbeard said:


> I have an x7 that I used less than 10 times (no longer have use for it). I thought about hooking up the device to my tv to process the sound and pass it on to my active speakers. Will there be any benefit? How would I connect active speakers so they aren't double amped?
> 
> Also, does a headset with the x7 work with the ps4? I remember when k foret got it there was some.issie with the mic.


You can use the line-outputs on the back to connect to active speakers. Don't know if it improves your setup, though. Does your TV have a TOSLink output or only an analogue line-out?

If you want to use a mic on the PS4 through the X7 you can use the Creative BT-W2 USB audio dongle in the PS4 and synch it with the X7.


----------



## Onik

anyone tried this?: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sonic-Im...rentrq:233c4c6c1640aa4901257e4ffffd558c|iid:1

they are even bigger than SS3602 LOL


----------



## FakePlasticGuy

Hi guys, 

I own an X7 and a couple of days ago I realized the rear speakers line out is not sending any signal (I tried the speaker set up testing through windows sound config, creative control panel on windows and on android app with the same outcome). Further investigation revealed that a minor sound is being outputted but it is perceptible only when I increase the volume of the rear speakers to the max (they are powered bookshelf speakers). What do you guys think? Is there any chance the amp for that rear line out channel just blew? Do I have any chance of repairing it? (warranty is expired) or do I have to just settle for a 3.1 configuration 

Any insight will be much appreciated!


----------



## raband

Under "Speakers" option there's a pull down tab for:
Amplifier
Line Out
Amplifier and Line Out

Any chance playing with that fixes it?
(turn down the volume before you try)


----------



## earfonia

FakePlasticGuy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I own an X7 and a couple of days ago I realized the rear speakers line out is not sending any signal (I tried the speaker set up testing through windows sound config, creative control panel on windows and on android app with the same outcome). Further investigation revealed that a minor sound is being outputted but it is perceptible only when I increase the volume of the rear speakers to the max (they are powered bookshelf speakers). What do you guys think? Is there any chance the amp for that rear line out channel just blew? Do I have any chance of repairing it? (warranty is expired) or do I have to just settle for a 3.1 configuration
> 
> Any insight will be much appreciated!



I suggest browse the settings in the SB control panel, maybe there is adjustment that can increase the output. And get a voltmeter to check the output, if the rear line out output voltage is comparable with the rest.


----------



## Onik

direct mode for you tube music is it necessary? (can't remember if I did ask this q before)


----------



## ironmonkey27

Looking for a good bookshelf speaker set up to pair with my x7. Something that would be an upgrade on my Samsung 2.1 (and rear bluetooth speakers) soundbar. 
No real need for the surround aspect anymore and would like a cleaner set up. 

Do I need passive or active speakers?

Thanks in advance for any recommendations.


----------



## Onik (Jun 27, 2018)

Why I hear white noise on my IEM KZ ES4 when plugged in on my SB X7 with normal Impedance? but I don't hear any noise when I plugged on my Galaxy S5. Is IEMS not compatiable with this DAC?
also constant white noise on when plugged in to my Laptop.

only on My phone I don't hear any unusual noise.

is it Gain issue or something else?


----------



## rabidgamer

Hey guys, amazing thread. 

I have a quick question, switched on X7 this morning and the volume was at 100% (normally 13% on high gain) and the mic is now strangely playing sounds back to me through the headphones, I've muted it in X7 software panel and that's sorted it, just the couple weeks I've had it, not had to deal with that. Any had something similar happen?

It could potentially be my kid trying to deafen me, but not sure if you can switch on mic from front of X7 or not, so just figured I'd ask.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## msidhu93

rabidgamer said:


> Hey guys, amazing thread.
> 
> I have a quick question, switched on X7 this morning and the volume was at 100% (normally 13% on high gain) and the mic is now strangely playing sounds back to me through the headphones, I've muted it in X7 software panel and that's sorted it, just the couple weeks I've had it, not had to deal with that. Any had something similar happen?
> 
> ...



Hello, and yes I get this problem too from time to time. From my findings, it firstly only occurs if you use the X7 with a computer and then it is the computer which overrides the X7's settings (i.e Enabling the internal mic on X7 and setting system volume to 100) and yes it is annoying when it happens. The sound you hear is the feedback from the mic and when you have speakers attached to it and it occurs, I almost think I'm going to fry them.

I found a way to combat the mic issue by plugging a 3.5mm male jack into the mic port on the X7. This can be anything and this way it will never use the internal mic if the settings happens to become unmuted. 

As for the 100 issue, turn the knob a little bit to the right once windows has started, if the power light starts flashing, then you know it is at max volume and it needs to be turned down before you listen to anything.

Not the most ideal solutions but at least it's is something for now. I'm not sure if Creative's or Windows fault for not handling the dac correctly but I hope it is acknowledged and fixed soon.


----------



## c-attack

rabidgamer said:


> Hey guys, amazing thread.
> 
> I have a quick question, switched on X7 this morning and the volume was at 100% (normally 13% on high gain) and the mic is now strangely playing sounds back to me through the headphones, I've muted it in X7 software panel and that's sorted it, just the couple weeks I've had it, not had to deal with that. Any had something similar happen?
> 
> ...



As above.  The mic on the X7 is often stuck on, mine permanently.  Last year I started to wonder and picked up the X7 SE when it was on sale to double check.  Right out of the box the mic was broadcasting my keystrokes and firmware updates or flashing does not help.  The solution suggested above about putting a dummy 3.5mm connection in there is a good one.  As you have already done, muting the microphone is a good idea as well and that is what I typically do.  That saves to the device, so you won't have to redo it every time you power on.  I doubt we will ever see a fix for this.

If you are on the April Windows 10 Update, it is not uncommon for people to report the forgotten volume setting/100% on thing.  It is not X7 specific and it seems to happen at random intervals.  Some clear changes in the April update about how the OS handles sound devices.  It doesn't happen terribly often, but wise to check before strapping on these days.


----------



## Yethal

How to permanently fix volume issues on the X7:
Buy an external amp, set the volume on the X7 to maximum and control the volume from the amp. Literally every issue I had with X7 is gone after I added Ragnarok to the chain.


----------



## msidhu93

Yethal said:


> How to permanently fix volume issues on the X7:
> Buy an external amp, set the volume on the X7 to maximum and control the volume from the amp. Literally every issue I had with X7 is gone after I added Ragnarok to the chain.


When I was running the X7 with a PC 5.1 system, I was able to do this however now I am running it with an external power amp with full range speakers. The only volume control I have is the X7s unless I keep adjusting the gain control on the power amp for each of the 5 channels each time I want to change the volume. Not very practical in that case.


----------



## Yethal

To be honest I'd never run a power amp directly out of X7.Had one too many accidental volume adjustments with that things. Works great as a DAC though.


----------



## slayer6288

Hi there,

I love my X7 and am thinking of buying the sparkos op amps. So few questions if anyone can be of help would be greatly appreciated. Why cant we use 4 SS3602s? Why 2 3602s and 2 3601s?

Also if 4 3602s cant be used which slots do the 3602s go into and where do the 3601s go in. I dont wanna mess anything up installing and asking before i purchase the op amps.

Ty for helping a newb


----------



## tbentley

I am using the X7 and Creative BT-W2 Portable Bluetooth with my ps4 and I can hear chat and talk in chat. But how do I record chat audio in OBS?


----------



## Yethal

tbentley said:


> I am using the X7 and Creative BT-W2 Portable Bluetooth with my ps4 and I can hear chat and talk in chat. But how do I record chat audio in OBS?


Select what u hear virtual device as input


----------



## slayer6288

Hi there,

I love my X7 and am thinking of buying the sparkos op amps. So few questions if anyone can be of help would be greatly appreciated. Why cant we use 4 SS3602s? Why 2 3602s and 2 3601s?

Also if 4 3602s cant be used which slots do the 3602s go into and where do the 3601s go in. I dont wanna mess anything up installing and asking before i purchase the op amps.

Ty for helping a newb



Anyone?


----------



## Yethal

slayer6288 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I love my X7 and am thinking of buying the sparkos op amps. So few questions if anyone can be of help would be greatly appreciated. Why cant we use 4 SS3602s? Why 2 3602s and 2 3601s?
> 
> ...


X7 is internally built to use 2 singles and two duals, why this specific configuration was chosen you'd have to ask Creative. As for the orientation you'll have to check markings on thw stock opamps or browse this thread and look for pictures.


----------



## tbentley

Yethal said:


> Select what u hear virtual device as input


I tried that and no audio wasn't coming into streamlabs. I am switching to OBS soon. Is there any program I can use to confirm that its a problem with stream labs?


----------



## c-attack

slayer6288 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I love my X7 and am thinking of buying the sparkos op amps. So few questions if anyone can be of help would be greatly appreciated. Why cant we use 4 SS3602s? Why 2 3602s and 2 3601s?
> 
> ...




Without going into unnecessary detail, the two different sets of sockets on the board perform different functions.  No, you do not want to plug the wrong type into the socket.  Go back to page 1 of this thread where the original author has discussed swapping out the OP amps.  There are pictures that will help.  Each OP amp has a marker in one corner to help with alignment.  On many OP amps, it is a dot or dimple.  On the Sparkos, it is a "golden L" instead.  Make sure you are holding the X7 the right way in reference to the pictures.  The smaller single stage 3601 will go right against the edge of the compartment.  The larger dual 3602 are slightly off center.  Note the golden L corner does not go the same way between sides.  Also note as mentioned most times it comes up, the taller dual 3602 will prevent you from closing the the compartment with the original cover.  I user some rubber lifters to raise the X7 off my glass desk by a few millimeters.  Lots of other solutions.


----------



## Yethal

tbentley said:


> I tried that and no audio wasn't coming into streamlabs. I am switching to OBS soon. Is there any program I can use to confirm that its a problem with stream labs?


Set the device to output to another audio device such as the onboard audio and check whether any sound comes through


----------



## tbentley (Jul 13, 2018)

This is what I tried and its not working



Yethal said:


> Set the device to output to another audio device such as the onboard audio and check whether any sound comes through


----------



## tbentley

tbentley said:


> This is what I tried and its not working


I forgot im also on windows 10


----------



## tbentley

any help on this?


----------



## Yethal

tbentley said:


> any help on this?


Try disabling Direct Mode, aside from that, no ideas.


----------



## tbentley

I will try that I think it its off. But I will try checking and unchecking


----------



## tbentley

I read the what u hear is different in windows 10. Any idea on how to make this similar to windows 8


----------



## sparko311

slayer6288 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I love my X7 and am thinking of buying the sparkos op amps. So few questions if anyone can be of help would be greatly appreciated. Why cant we use 4 SS3602s? Why 2 3602s and 2 3601s?
> 
> ...



Hi - The difference between a single op amp like SS3601 and a dual is that duals have two independent op amps in the 8 pin package while singles only contain one.  The two are not compatible as the pins and what they do are different on singles and duals.  To know which ones go where you will need to look up the stock parts and see which ones are singles and which ones are the duals.  Then you have to install them the correct way around.  We made a video that will explain all of this, I will put the link in.  It should help you do this.  As mentioned, you may need to space the cover off a bit to allow the taller devices (the SS3602) to fit or the cover could be left off all together.  Send me an email on our website in the link.  We typically do package deals on things like this and also give discounts to forum members.   

https://sparkoslabs.com/discrete-op-amps/


----------



## SteezyRayVaughan

Is the op-amp rolling the same process on both the standard and LE variants of the X7? I imagine it is but I'm just making sure.


----------



## Onik

imo 2 SS3601 in a single to mono dip adapter setup will outperform one SS3602. I never tried it but in theory 2 chips will run cooler than 1 single dual and will also dissipate more power, soon I am going to try and let you know the results.


----------



## Fotopaul (Jul 20, 2018)

Im looking into getting this unit for my Xbox ONE X in my office. This xbox sits at my desk and I play on a 32" 4K monitor so im sitting fairly close to the system.

So first off my Xbox One X in the office is only for FPS gaming and sporadic Netflix, youtube (chromecast) Listenign to music and watching movies for real i do in the livingroom.

Same with Music, i have dedicated amps and speakers for that so don't really intend to do any serious music listening on the system.

I'v been using a lot of gaming headphones over the years, starting with the Tritton "true" surround sound headphones, and using various Astros (never their headphones though as i don't like them) Steelseries solution. All which has been a little hit and miss in terms of Surround sound and SQ. My most recent headphones where the Steelseries Siberio 800, which are OK for gaming, the headphones isn't that great and the sound while giving you okay surround Cues is a little muffled.

Recently i switched to a MixAmp Pro TR with a pair of Fidelio X2HR and a V-moda Boompro mic which actually works very well. A good compromise of good enough sound with surround cues. Compared to Steelseries they are better in terms of surround cues and the Philips Fidelio X2HR are of course just on another level compared to the steelseries.

Im however curious regarding the X7 and wonders if it won't do the Fidelio X2HR a little more justice as well as giving me a boost in surround sound (headphones) and SQ.

My workaround for chat with the X7 will be Xbox app on Windows 10 with a real mic feeding the signal into the X7 from the audio interface connected to the computer.  If that does not work maybe a combination fo the MixAmp Pro TR and X7 will work ?  (will keep the Mixamp pro TR  regardless) Using the MixAMP for chat and feed the audio from the stream port into the X7 ?

Bottomline will the X7 offer me more in terms of surround sound and as a headphone amp for the Fidelio X2HR ?

Thanx in advance for any input!

Cheers!


----------



## SteezyRayVaughan

SBX carries through line-out and optical out correct? So I could carry SBX through to another Amp/DAC in the chain?


----------



## Fotopaul

SteezyRayVaughan said:


> SBX carries through line-out and optical out correct? So I could carry SBX through to another Amp/DAC in the chain?



If that's the case one could feed the signal into the MixAmp Pro TR (not connecting the optical to the xbox one) thru the aux and use the MixAmp for chat right?


----------



## Yethal

Fotopaul said:


> Im looking into getting this unit for my Xbox ONE X in my office. This xbox sits at my desk and I play on a 32" 4K monitor so im sitting fairly close to the system.
> 
> So first off my Xbox One X in the office is only for FPS gaming and sporadic Netflix, youtube (chromecast) Listenign to music and watching movies for real i do in the livingroom.
> 
> ...


X7 is a major improvement over the Mixamp in SQ and functionality but a major step down if chat is to be used. You can't really use Mixamp for chat as X7 can only output mic signal over USB and Bluetooth. What you can do is have the mic plugged directly into the mixamp and headphone output of the mixamp connected to RCA input on the X7 using 3.5mm to RCA cable. Bit messy but will work. Or, if you want full convenience just use the Xbox app and only output game audio from the Xbox.



SteezyRayVaughan said:


> SBX carries through line-out and optical out correct? So I could carry SBX through to another Amp/DAC in the chain?


Yes, once you flash the latest firmware and install newest version of the X7 Control Panel, then you can enable that feature in the Speakers tab of the panel (X7 didn't ship with that feature initially)


----------



## Fotopaul

Thank for the reply! Just order the X7! Hopefully, it will arrive mid next week!

 Is the firmware update straightforward? Like auto update within the control panel?

Also, anyone has any experience using the X7 on OSX ?


----------



## Yethal

Fotopaul said:


> Thank for the reply! Just order the X7! Hopefully, it will arrive mid next week!
> 
> Is the firmware update straightforward? Like auto update within the control panel?
> 
> Also, anyone has any experience using the X7 on OSX ?


It's not from within Control Panel (a separate executable is used) but it's pretty straightforward nonetheless. I think @Evshrug uses his X7 with a Mac so he should be able to answer that.


----------



## Fotopaul

Ok, cool thanx! 

I'm a little wary regarding the plastic build, not that i don't think it will hold up, but rather I prefer shiny heavy things compared to light plastic ones..


----------



## Evshrug

Yethal said:


> It's not from within Control Panel (a separate executable is used) but it's pretty straightforward nonetheless. I think @Evshrug uses his X7 with a Mac so he should be able to answer that.


Yeeeeeeah, well... I don’t have an X7 anymore. Still, it is publicly stated on Creative’s support website that firmware updates are only available when launched off a Windows platform, however they also have a macOS version of their driver software. If you buy the X7 new, it should have a relatively up to date firmware (the last two or three have been pretty good), and not need much updating anyway. If the X7 is being bought used used, the previous owner could be asked to run a quick firmware update (and check that it worked) before mailing it off.

It’s nice to know that the first reviewer of this product can still be considered helpful, even in this popular thread. What did the OP say about this device’s gaming capabilities?



Fotopaul said:


> Ok, cool thanx!
> 
> I'm a little wary regarding the plastic build, not that i don't think it will hold up, but rather I prefer shiny heavy things compared to light plastic ones...


Hopefully you don’t mind a joke, but fortunately the X7 isn’t a ball and chain, but instead something that will sit on your desk unless you have to rearrange the office/apartment. Now, I did make my opinion of the headphone stand known years ago (I’m not allowed to say it now), but I can see your comment having a bearing on that stand... but still, if you look at my old review, you’ll see photos of what kind of headphones I sat on the wire hanger.

I keep talking about buying or making a system to hold and organize many headphones. In the eyes of my wife, I definitely have too many, but maybe if I could organize them to all look like they’re on display, attractively.


----------



## Fotopaul

Thanx, yes im not worried about the product failing on me due to plastic fantastic build, and I won't be using the hanger so that won't be an issue.  But I did notice that a lot of the reviewers had units with scuff marks, which is kind of disappointing for a product in this price range anyways.

But as long as it performs and works with my setup i will be happy.


----------



## Fotopaul

Yethal said:


> Yes, once you flash the latest firmware and install newest version of the X7 Control Panel, then you can enable that feature in the Speakers tab of the panel (X7 didn't ship with that feature initially)



This interesting.

So my thinking initially is to get the optical signal to the X7 and then process it with SBX and then do a line-out to the MixAmp Pro TR (not using optical as i want to use the DAC of the X7, which in theory should be better than Astro's) 

Xbox optical DD bitstream---> Soundblaster X7--->SBX--->Line-out--->Astro MixAmp Pro TR (connected to xbox via USB only for chat)--->Philip Fidelio X2HR with V-Moda Boompro 

This way (if I'm thinking correctly) i should have the signal processed and converted by the X7 and then have the Astro Mixamp contribute with the chat. This will not require any more cables from the Mixamp than just the one to my headphones. The extra cables are between the X7 and MixAmp.

Does this make sense ? Because i think feeding signal from the mixamp pro TR will require me to split the Boompro mic and X2HR 4-pol connector and connect one to the Mixamp (mic) and one to the X7 (game audio) ?

I read on another forum someone who doubled up on the VSS and using game audio from both devices, this sound (pardon the pun) messy and risking getting delays etc.

Thread here:

https://community.xim.tech/index.php?topic=50416.msg588088#msg588088

Will be able to soon test enough as the X7 will arrive midweek, but thought I get some clarification beforehand so I can shop the right cables.  

Thanx!


----------



## Yethal

Fotopaul said:


> This interesting.
> 
> So my thinking initially is to get the optical signal to the X7 and then process it with SBX and then do a line-out to the MixAmp Pro TR (not using optical as i want to use the DAC of the X7, which in theory should be better than Astro's)
> 
> ...


That will work but it would mean you'll be using the Mixamp's built-in amp instead of the X7 headphone amp. An easier method would be to connect Mixamp headphone output to RCA input of the X7. You would then eed to use the splitter (included with the boom pro) and connect one end to mixamp mic input and the other to X7 headphone output


----------



## ShaggyRS6

Hey guys, I wonder if someone can help me.  I just got the X7 today, Windows 10 try's to install the drivers but it fails, I get a message saying drivers are corrupt.  I have de-installed, re-installed etc.  The device shows in the device list, but I just cant get Windows to assign it a driver.  The first part of the software installtion works, but when it comes to setting the device up the software cant see it (because of the driver issue)

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Fotopaul (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanx! Will try both and "see" hear what will work best.

Is there a difference in using the headphone jack of the MixAmp Pro TR to the X7 opposed to the Stream outport on the back of the MixAmp to the X7 ? By using the streamport i can set it to just output chat audio and leave the game audio to the X7.


----------



## Yethal

ShaggyRS6 said:


> Hey guys, I wonder if someone can help me.  I just got the X7 today, Windows 10 try's to install the drivers but it fails, I get a message saying drivers are corrupt.  I have de-installed, re-installed etc.  The device shows in the device list, but I just cant get Windows to assign it a driver.  The first part of the software installtion works, but when it comes to setting the device up the software cant see it (because of the driver issue)
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


Extract the .exe using 7zip and then manually run the .msi file


----------



## ShaggyRS6

Oh great!  Thank you! Is this a known issue and workaround?  It was driving me nuts yesterday.  I will try this when I get home at 7pm EST.  So I plug the device in power PC on\ and then perform your actions I assume?


----------



## ShaggyRS6

ShaggyRS6 said:


> Oh great!  Thank you! Is this a known issue and workaround?  It was driving me nuts yesterday.  I will try this when I get home at 7pm EST.  So I plug the device in power PC on\ and then perform your actions I assume?


Update - I tried what you said. No luck!  Says it cant install the drivers!  Any other options or I will return it, maybe try another unit.


----------



## raband

Open in "admin" mode?

Turn off any malware or virus protection?

Try an older version of the drivers?

Try on a different USB port?

Try on a different PC?


----------



## ShaggyRS6

I dont want to sound like a DB here, its not meant to come across that way, but are those guesses or based on other having the same experience?  Thanks for posting.


----------



## raband

Just what I'd try in the same situation.


----------



## ShaggyRS6

Got it, thank you!   I tried the first 4. I'll try on my laptop!


----------



## raband

No worries.

Have you tried updating to the latest firmware (or does it need the drivers installed first)?
http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?prodID=22189&prodName=Sound+Blaster+X7


----------



## ShaggyRS6

Need the drivers first


----------



## cardoski

Wow, great work, thank you.


----------



## Yethal

ShaggyRS6 said:


> Update - I tried what you said. No luck!  Says it cant install the drivers!  Any other options or I will return it, maybe try another unit.


Is the device even recognized in the Device Manager? If yes, try right clicking on it and using the update driver option.


----------



## ShaggyRS6

Same thing!


----------



## raband

Sounds like a dodgy unit


----------



## ShaggyRS6

I agree. I will return it tonight. Just out of interest and I really dont want to hijack this thread, but is there anything else I could consider getting that would do the same job.  I dont want to go any cheaper and I do like the concept of a separate DAC rather than using an onboard sound card.  What else is there available that will produce the same, if not better sounds and features?


----------



## raband

X7 is the best all round unit as far as I'm concerned.

If PC gaming on headphones is the only requirement (and the cans weren't "too" demanding) I'd look at the Sennheiser GSX1000 as the next best option (VSS on the GSX is the best I've come across so far for me)


----------



## ShaggyRS6

Well I did loads more research and here is where I am now.  I’d posted elsewhere and got an overwhelming amount of info about DAC’s.  One soloution I researched a bit further and started talking to the company today.  What impressed me the most is they did not try and sell me something I did not need.  I mean I did that part, but they were very diligent in recommending a soloution.  What i think I may end up doing is going for the Schiit Lyr 3 with the optionional Multibit DAC.  It’s going to be pricey but I think for me this is going to be the way to go.


----------



## Fotopaul

ShaggyRS6 said:


> I agree. I will return it tonight. Just out of interest and I really dont want to hijack this thread, but is there anything else I could consider getting that would do the same job.  I dont want to go any cheaper and I do like the concept of a separate DAC rather than using an onboard sound card.  What else is there available that will produce the same, if not better sounds and features?



Seems indeed like a DOA, i received mine today and first thing I tried where to install the drivers on windows 10, that went without a hitch, apart from the outdated installers and ugly interface... 

Won't be using it at all on my windows box, so the final installation was done on my mac, which went just as smooth but without the outdated installers.  


As for getting something else, well it depends entirely on the reason you got the X7 to begin with. You might have stated it earlier in the thread so apologies if i missed it.


----------



## Fotopaul

Got the X7 today and my initial impression of the build and feel of the product is "meh" truly they could have done better for that amount of money.. the volume knob is simply cheap and lack of level indicator is a huge omission IMHO.

Luckily for my use neither are dealbreakers, as I will control the unit thru the desktop app or the phone app, which is all you can do anyway lol

My sole use for the X7 is to connect to my Xbox one X, and as such, it seems to do an excellent job as far as first impressions go anyway. The SQ is indeed a big step over the MixAmp Pro TR and with the plethora of customization I'm more than confident I will find a "sweet spot" for my gaming needs. 

One thing i did have trouble with was using the MixAmp Pro TR for the chat in conjunction with the X7, not really an issue with the X7 but rather an issue with the split cable that came with my V-Moda boom pro mic, it simply does not work with the MixAmp Pro TR. I had to use the boompro split cable and the Split cable that came with the Mixamp to get it to work. (Mixamp y cable goes from headphone+mic to a single male 3.5mm 4-pol jack) 

But after that it was smooth sailing, sound noticeable crisper and more detailed, and the chat for some reason does not seem to have the same delay as when i used the Mixamp for both game audio and chat. Not sure what's causing this, but it is noticeable, as my oldest often sits in my office as well and play on a second xbox im very used to the delay between im hearing him say something faintly and then I hear it in my headphones.

Being able to very precisely control the levels of chat coming out of the MixAmp Pro TR as well as the level coming into the X7 is very nice, and the fact that i have it at my fingertips in the app on my mac is awesome!

I do have one question though regarding a few things.

1. Using the phone app is there a way to just use the app as remote and not using the X7 as speaker, quite annoying that the sound cuts off just because of my phone rings.  

2. The optical out should carry a 5.1 pass-thru right? When i I try to connect my Sony MDR-HW700 i only got 2 channel signal ? 
Thanx!


----------



## ShaggyRS6

So I fixed my issue with the X7, which actually gives me a decision to make, but more on that later!  For reference for anyone in the future that has this issue, the solution is at the end of this post.

I spent some time with the X7  this evening, and to be honest, after reading  reviews of "i'm blown away" and other likewise comments from some reviewers, personally I am a bit underwhelmed! I'm certainly not blown away! I think the issue for me is I really wanted something to stand out from a music perspective. Yes this has all the bells and whistles for the gamer, and whilst I do game, movies and music is what I do the most! I'm no audiophile expert, but I like good sound and whilst (to my ear) there is a slight improvement over my X-Fi Fatality card, it's not not like light years ahead in my opinion! 

So now I am stuck with a decision to make

More info in this new forum post


Anyhoo, I hope my 3 days of pain helps someone 


you go into Control Panel -> System -> Device Manager.
Device Manager will display the non working device
right click on that device
choose Update Driver Software
choose Browse my computer fro driver software
Enter "c:\windows\winsxs" in the edit field named "search for driver software in this location".
Please verify that this directory exists on your computer. If your windows directory is named or located somewhere else, replace c:\windows by whatever you have.
Driver Update will search c:\windows\winsxs for the drivers there, this will take a while.
Good news. This will also fix this issue for subsequent driver installations - at least on my computer.


----------



## Fotopaul

Nice that you got it working! 

While I agree with not being blown away I think the reason I'm not underwhelmed by the X7 SQ is that I did not expect the X7 to outperform my current DAC's on my Desktop, not for music anyway.

I replied to you in your new thread.


----------



## Fotopaul

Just wanted to report back and thank those who answered my questions regarding the X7.

After a days playing with the X7, I can safely say I'm more than happy with it for gaming on the Xbox. For chat, it's a pita on its own, but with the MixAmp Pro TR it works flawlessly. it's a very good solution for chat on the Xbox, not only does it give you chat but it gives you finer control the volume levels with this combination. Of course quite expensive but still a lot better than a cable nest and since i'm using a wired controller chat audio tends to be less the ideal from the controller due to hiss/interference.

The Sound quality is very good, clear and defined and with my Fidelio X2HR headphones, I get a very detailed and balanced game sound. 

Surround works very well also, still fine tuning the SBX level but at the moment I'm quite happy with 45%. The ability to have surround sound and positioning cues without the hollow sound you get from the Dolby Headphones in the MixAmp Pro TR is VERY NICE!. Switching back and forth between the X7 and MixAmp Pro TR really makes it obvious! 

The app works really well on OSX and since i have my work computer at the same desk as i have my Xbox it's very convenient to have the ability have the mac as source as well, this way I don't need to switch headphones when i want to listen to something on youtube etc. 

_Soundbalster X7 coupled with the MixAmp Pro TR for Xbox Chat_







_The Setup _





_Office space



_


----------



## ShaggyRS6

Thanks for taking the time !


----------



## Fotopaul

So just to confirm the X7 does not support pass thru on it's optical out signal?


			
				FAQ manua said:
			
		

> *Is the optical connection a pass-through, or can the Sound Blaster X7 still enhance the audio?* No. The optical input on the Sound Blaster X7 allows for SBX processing through the SB-Axx1 DSP.



If that's the case it's really a shame they did not allow you to choose between passthru and processed downmix. Considering all the other features this should have been a given.


----------



## FakePlasticGuy

raband said:


> Under "Speakers" option there's a pull down tab for:
> Amplifier
> Line Out
> Amplifier and Line Out
> ...



I did this, without any luck  Thanks. 



earfonia said:


> I suggest browse the settings in the SB control panel, maybe there is adjustment that can increase the output. And get a voltmeter to check the output, if the rear line out output voltage is comparable with the rest.



I haven't tried the voltmeter thing but I literally tried every option without any luck. Thanks. 

I have two questions: 
Does anybody have the schematics for the X7?
What is the cheapest price for a new unit in the US?

Thanks!!


----------



## Evshrug (Jul 31, 2018)

Fotopaul said:


> So just to confirm the X7 does not support pass thru on it's optical out signal?
> 
> 
> If that's the case it's really a shame they did not allow you to choose between passthru and processed downmix. Considering all the other features this should have been a given.


?
In the settings app, just turn off the processing for the optical out. Then the optical output will be stereo (unprocessed).


----------



## Fotopaul

Evshrug said:


> ?
> In the settings app, just turn off the processing for the optical out. Then the optical output will be stereo (unprocessed).



Yes, i thought that was the obvious fix that it downmixed the bitstream from the Xbox instead of passing it thru. However, that does not change anything sadly and i suspect the FAQ in the manual confirms it does not have pass-thru ? Not really a dealbreaker but kind of annoying still.


----------



## Evshrug

Fotopaul said:


> Yes, i thought that was the obvious fix that it downmixed the bitstream from the Xbox instead of passing it thru. However, that does not change anything sadly and i suspect the FAQ in the manual confirms it does not have pass-thru ? Not really a dealbreaker but kind of annoying still.


Ah, you mean you wish it would send the Dolby signal through the output, without decoding it? Yeah, the X7 will only output stereo PCM through the optical output, whether that is plain stereo or stereo with the binaural effects “baked in.”

If you want to connect passive surround speakers AND have the X7 process your headphone surround, I can think of two solutions, and also a third scenario. 

First solution: if the amp for your surround speakers is an audio/video receiver (like Yamaha, Denon, Kenwood, Onkyo, etc), then you would just want to connect your source to the receiver via HDMI. My PS4 lets me choose the primary audio output (optical or HDMI), but it plays through both, and PCs... I’ve heard the big deal with PCs is they can do anything, if you’re willing to spend the time monkeying around with them 

Second solution: buy a simple, passive Optical switch, and put that before your X7 and other DAC. I’ve never had to do this (see third scenario), but I’ve seen people recommend optical switches dozens of times.

Third Scenario: just use the X7’s Analog outputs. It is a 5.1 speaker output after all... it has power amps for your L/R front speakers built in, or you can connect the RCA outputs and 3.5mm outputs to another power amp. In my space, I can only practically set up two speakers anyway, which is part of why I like headphone surround/binaural.


----------



## Fotopaul

Thanx for the confirmation.

It's not really an issue for my setup, i just wanted to get the signal to my X7 first and then to my Sony MDR-HW700DS. Now I just route it to the Sony first and then to the X7. Or simply just leave the Sony out of the equation as the only real benefit of them over the X7+Fidelio X2HR is wireless and DTS decoding neither which are crucial.


----------



## Fotopaul

Just go the EMU XM7 today for my X7 to replace my cheap edifier speakers, now i can actually watch movies in the office as well!


----------



## Lunatics

Hey guys I have a question regarding this device. I have been using it for the past 2-3 years maybe and have been very happy with it as my first real purchase to get more into the audiophile community other than my first pair of headphones and at the time, this thing seemed like such a significant improvement over any existing audio I had heard. I also mainly got because of the versatility of a device like this and that it allowed me to connect my PS4 to it, my PC and one pair of good headphones and have an all in one setup if I was ever playing my console or PC without having to switch headphones or inputs on anything etc etc.

That being said, I am beginning to question if I should replace it/upgrade or not. I do not use my PS4 anymore and to be honest, I don't really see myself using it anytime soon, especially for any online gaming. Only for a single player exclusive if something comes out that interests me enough. I am wondering if I can get overall better sound quality from any other devices (without breaking the bank and going crazy obviously) and getting something like a standalone DAC and headphone amp vs an all in one unit like this.

My other question is about the "surround sound", is stuff like this kind of a gimmick? If you are playing a game that is set up and meant to have positional audio and you have good quality headphones and DAC/AMP would you still be able to get fairly equal or better directional sound quality from a game compared to using something like this "virtual surround sound" that I feel like these devices do? For a long time I didn't even have surround enabled on my device but I believe I posted in here and people generally all seemed to agree that if I was using the X7 and playing games I should have that setting enabled and turned up to 100% but I don't know...I just don't feel like it does the best job or at least not for me? When it is turned on it feels like it really widens the sound stage and when playing games like CS:GO it sometimes seems hard to actually hear footsteps over any of the other noises that may be going on in the game and sometimes it really does not seem the most accurate. Sometimes it will sound like someone is coming from behind me or to the right but they are actually coming from the left. I don't know if it's that the soundstage seems so wide that things are almost getting spread out to places they shouldn't be or what? I'm not sure.

But I am getting to the point where I am questioning if I should keep using the X7, especially if I am not using it for the multipurpose functions it is good for and I originally bought it for, or if I should look into other separate standalone pieces. What would give me the best overall sound quality? I play a lot of games on my PC and in terms of my PC audio I think that is one of the most important things to me, but I definitely listen to a lot of music as well and watch a lot of movies/tv shows on it and care about the overall sound quality not just gaming performance specifically. It seems like there are a lot of software surround sound options now with the Microsoft one and Dolby Atmos and I think I have seen them discussed in this thread before and people seemed to not be really disappointed with them, I think I feel like peoples opinions of the microsoft version were better. That being said is it even necessary to have a device like this when you can just turn similar features on in Windows now? Trying to make up my mind and decide what to do. I remember the realiser A16 being talked about a lot on here a while ago but what ever happened to that? Did it ever come out or anything? I don't see the option to preorder it anymore or buying it or anything. I remember it was a bit out of my price range but is it ever coming to fruition and something to keep in the back of my mind? Are there other DAC/AMPs that do surround sound other than the x7 and A16 or are these 2 of the only devices like this....ugh, what is my best option boys give me some help/suggestions!


----------



## raband (Aug 2, 2018)

Lunatics said:


> It seems like there are a lot of software surround sound options now with the Microsoft one and Dolby Atmos and I think I have seen them discussed in this thread before and people seemed to not be really disappointed with them, I think I feel like peoples opinions of the microsoft version were better.



I far prefer the X7 implementation to the Sonic and the Atmos headphone solutions. I don't think the software ones are properly implemented as yet either?



Lunatics said:


> I remember the realiser A16 being talked about a lot on here a while ago but what ever happened to that? Did it ever come out or anything?



Link to discussion here. There are various levels of "patience wearing thin" in the thread. I'm still confident the product will eventuate and be everything it's proposed to be, but the lack of contact/updates from the developers is beyond pathetic.



Lunatics said:


> I play a lot of games on my PC and in terms of my PC audio I think that is one of the most important things to me, but I definitely listen to a lot of music as well and watch a lot of movies/tv shows on it and care about the overall sound quality not just gaming performance specifically.



The X7 is my main unit I use for all PC duties. I'm more than happy with it.
The great versatility of it means I can use it with a variety of AMPs to feed more demanding headphones etc (STAX, HD800's etc) and not lose the virtual surround and not have to double amp.



Lunatics said:


> When it is turned on it feels like it really widens the sound stage and when playing games like CS:GO it sometimes seems hard to actually hear footsteps over any of the other noises that may be going on in the game and sometimes it really does not seem the most accurate. Sometimes it will sound like someone is coming from behind me or to the right but they are actually coming from the left. I don't know if it's that the soundstage seems so wide that things are almost getting spread out to places they shouldn't be or what? I'm not sure.



Make sure you have the Windows settings to 7.1 and any in game settings headphone surround settings turned off. You need the game to be outputting 7.1 (5.1) channels to the X7, not it's own version of virtual surround.

Makes sure the "spatial sound" is turned off in Windows etc too.

edit: If it was me in your place, I'd make sure the X7 is setup correctly and maybe look at a different amp to use in conjunction with it if I had the burning urge to spend some money or try something different.


----------



## Fotopaul

I agree totally with @raband the "software" only VSS is not on par with SBX, not even close from my experience. Also, a huge factor in VSS is the headphones used and the soundstage, they produce which can make all the difference. 

As for the A16, it's not even on the market, so there really is no point discussing upgrading to it as you simply can't. But im sure if it gets released it will be a monster.

Now if you don't really use the flexibility of the X7 anymore, then sure there might be worthy upgrades in terms of DAC/AMP from a pure SQ and musical standpoint (but don't expect to get anything magically better for 300usd) but for gaming there really isn't anything better. What headphones and speakers do you use with the X7 ?

Maybe an upgrade to your headphones/speakers will make you appreciate the X7 more?

For me though the X7 which was meant to be a sole DAC/AMP for my Xbox for gaming has been my daily driver for everything from my PC and Xbox, the ability to mix signal from different sources are simply amazing and something I did not count on.

Recently (as you can see from the image above) i got the EMU X7 speakers to go with my X7 and now im stoked to watch movies and even listen to music on the X7. Sure my Sony UDA-1 and Sony SS-HA1 is more musical and full bodies for music but the X7 with it's matching speakers are a lot more fun for movies and games,  A LOT.

The fact the X7 can downmix and carry the SBX surround thru optical is quite unique i think, which means you can get the surround carried over to another DAC/AMP.

As for surround gaming, with an open back headphone, SBX is far better than both Dolby headphones (which is built in many receivers and other gaming headphones products) and the virtual ones. 

I have SBX set to 55% and feel I get very good positional cues in BF1, just as good as I got with mixamp Pro TR (Dolby headphone) but now i actually got good sound as well, no reverb or hollow sound which many of the other VSS techniques gives you.

Now some will advise you to set SBX to 100% and set Dolby Digital to "night", i personally do not what the Dynamic range set to NIGHT simply because it does not help me that the X7 "normalize" the levels of the sound regardless of how far away from them they are coming. For me, this makes it harder, to determine the distance at which the sound emits.
I have my Dolby Digital Dynamic Range set to full, and SBX set to 55% with my Philips Fidelio X2HR which seems to be the sweet spot, right now anyway. 

Again i think these setting are heavily dependent on the headphones ones use with the X7.

For gaming and movies i would look to upgrade headphones/speakers and maybe add a external amp if needed.


----------



## Lunatics

At the moment I am using HD 6XX's with my X7 and also have a pair of AKG K7XX's that I was using prior. Bought the HD 6XX on Massdrop thinking it would be a slightly more "durable" headphone without the headband that I could take places with me in my backpack but it ended up becoming my daily driver as I felt that in CS:GO specifically I was getting better positional audio from these vs the AKGs but the couples times I have used the 7XXs since then I feel like they have a much wider sound stage and in terms of other games/sounds typically would handle them a little better, but CS almost sounded too far away with footsteps and stuff etc if that makes any sense.

I believe I have it set up properly, but again there could be something I am missing. Windows settings have the device set up as 5.1 speakers (there is no 7.1 option in Windows). In the software I have Surround set to 100%, Crystalizer at 65%, bass at 50%, crossover freq at 80hz, basically everything stock there except surround. Scout mode is turned off. I am not sure about my Dolby settings that you mentioned as I am not sure where those are.


----------



## c-attack

Lunatics said:


> I believe I have it set up properly, but again there could be something I am missing. Windows settings have the device set up as 5.1 speakers (there is no 7.1 option in Windows). In the software I have Surround set to 100%, Crystalizer at 65%, bass at 50%, crossover freq at 80hz, basically everything stock there except surround. Scout mode is turned off. I am not sure about my Dolby settings that you mentioned as I am not sure where those are.



Try the surround sound at a lower level.  Perhaps move it down to the 67% mark on the slider and then work back up.  The perceived effectiveness of the surround sound is going to be different for each user and potentially different in individual games as well.  100% is too much 'swirl in teacup' for me.  I spent a long time at 70% and only in the last year moved up to 75%.  This reduces the volume of rear noises making it much easier to tell front, left, right, and "I need to turn around".  The bass boost and crystallizer are just one click EQ presets.  It is possible it may distort some sounds at higher levels and make them more difficult to hear or just the opposite in quiet soundscape.  Might want to tick them off and see, _after_ you find a happy surround setting.  Just to complicate things, you may have different ideal surround levels for the two headphones.


----------



## ShaggyRS6

I'll take some screenshots of the way I have it setup.  Of course, all of these settings folks have been providing are subjective, what might be good for you, may not be good for me.  From memory I have surround up pretty high. Its at around 70%.I am using the HD 600's. I do also have a set of Sennheiser (cant remember the model) closed cup 7.1 gaming headphones.  I have actually yet to test these with the X7 so see how well they work.  

Just for info, this is what I have vs what I have used with the X7:

Sennheiser HD600 - Sound amazing!
Sennheiser HD598 - Sound really great! Just not as amazing as the 600's
Sennheiser (Need to check the model) 7.1 Gaming Headphones - Not tested
Shure SE535 - Not tested
Jaybird X3 - Not tested


----------



## ShaggyRS6

This is what I have for music and movie, gaming i just set to FPS profile.


----------



## Lunatics

Thanks for the replies guys I will try playing with the settings and testing a little more. Have not been playing CS as much lately but started playing over the weekend and just found playing one map (Overpass) I heard someone running to me and it just sounded like their footsteps were coming from all directions around me and I was having a lot of trouble pinpointing the location.

Another question I have is...is there any way to boost foot step volume in games using EQ or anything? Even using a "good" basic audiophile set up like I have now, people seem to be able to hear or call out footsteps sometimes in game and hear them from farther away when I don't even seem to have the faintest sound of anything coming through my own set up. My game volume is set to "1", my Windows volume is about 20 and I am using the "high impedance" setting in the X7 that is boosting volume. The game and audio in general is quite loud but it seems like people seem to be able to pick out and hear footsteps or certain things earlier/before I can and I am sure a lot of people are probably playing with "gaming headsets" and the such vs using better set ups so, is there some setting or EQ change or something I am missing somewhere that would help me improve my accuracy?


----------



## ShaggyRS6

Isn't Scout mode meant to do that?


----------



## alex_f

I see that microphones has been mentioned a few times in this thread, however having recently upgraded DAC, amp and headphones to bimby, valhalla 2 and HD800 I'm looking for alternative solutions to modmic for running through the X7.

For gaming I'm currently running this setup PC -> USB -> X7 -> optical -> bimby -> valhalla 2 -> HD800. I don't want to glue the modmic to the HD800 and sourcing an alternative solution for microphone input to the X7. I do have the option to run with the Q701 through X7 and modmic for chat but would like to utilize the potential of the HD800 also when gaming with friends. 

I've been looking into dynamic microphones with XLR to 3,5mm and condenser XLR microphones with a phantom power adapter. Is there anyone who can recommend an option for voice input to the X7 other than modmic?

The reason I'm not just getting an USB mic is to limit the amount of USB interfaces, and the option to use the X7 together with the PS4 and share the mic with PC. 

One last issue, can anyone reccomend toslink cables with narrow connector that will fit to both input and output on the X7 simultaneously?


----------



## Fotopaul (Aug 8, 2018)

There are several options.

1# Get a High-quality microphone and connect it to the X7 with smartrigt adapter,  or similar basically you will need a simple interface that will act as a power/preamp. Quality will vary depending on the adapter. Another option without a preamp might be worth looking up. I would opt for the one without a preamp as a cheap preamp might add to much noise. _(Might actually try to connect my NT-1A to my MixAmp PRO TR with an adapter and see how that works)_

2# Get a USB mic that will work on both PC and PS4, unlike Xbox PS4 can take any USB microphone. Now the beauty of this simple solution is that you can use a USB switch so with a press of a button you can switch the mic from PS4 to PC and vice versa. I use this USB switch to switch my MixAmp PRO TR between my Xbox and PC, works flawlessly

As for Toslink cables i'v not really had any issues with connecting to to the X7, been using these cables 

I don't game on a PC but on my Xbox so my mic solution was to pair the X7 with a MixAmp PRO TR and use the mic on the MixAmp and then feed the signal to the X7 line in. For Xbox this is probably the best solution if you want as little clutter and cables running along with having the ability to adjust the chat audio within the X7 control panel.


----------



## alex_f

Thanks for the detailed reply.

Will it be possible to have the X7 output chat via bluetooth dongle to PS4 from a USB mic connected to a PC?


----------



## Yethal

alex_f said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply.
> 
> Will it be possible to have the X7 output chat via bluetooth dongle to PS4 from a USB mic connected to a PC?


Theoretically you could output the signal from the PC to the mic input on the X7 but that's really overcomplicating things. Just buy a second mic seriously


----------



## alex_f

Is it possible to output the line-in to the PS4 as chat?


----------



## Fotopaul

Seems you make it way more complicated then it needs to be.


----------



## earfonia

alex_f said:


> I see that microphones has been mentioned a few times in this thread, however having recently upgraded DAC, amp and headphones to bimby, valhalla 2 and HD800 I'm looking for alternative solutions to modmic for running through the X7.
> 
> For gaming I'm currently running this setup PC -> USB -> X7 -> optical -> bimby -> valhalla 2 -> HD800. I don't want to glue the modmic to the HD800 and sourcing an alternative solution for microphone input to the X7. I do have the option to run with the Q701 through X7 and modmic for chat but would like to utilize the potential of the HD800 also when gaming with friends.
> 
> ...



Other alternative is to use X7 Line Inputs. For simple setup without additional audio interface with XLR input, you can use USB Microphone that has headphone output. USB microphone like for example the AT-2020USB+, can be powered ON using USB charger or Powerbank, so it doesn't take your computer USB port. Then use the headphone output on the microphone and connect it to the X7 line input. My 2 cents


----------



## Gus141 (Sep 13, 2018)

Edited.


----------



## Lunatics

ShaggyRS6 said:


> Isn't Scout mode meant to do that?


That is how they advertise it but in my experience, it was not a pleasurable one when trying to enable that setting. I felt like it did not help much with footsteps and what not but made gun shots unbearably louder than they already were in comparison to other sounds in game. I also felt like it just changed the overall sound signature of my headphones and anything in general I was listening to out of them and I was not a fan of how it sounded, obviously I know this can be turned on and off as needed but I was not a big fan of it when I tried it and seen a lot of people who seem to recomend never using it.

I am wondering if CSGO is just the problem itself, but even footsteps and directional audio in PUBG and other shooters seems a little too spacey and off and I keep forgetting to turn down the surround setting to play with and see if it helps as I have not been playing many FPS games lately but I am wondering if it's just the FPS games that are the issue. I was playing WoW for the new expansion and was standing in a zone and heard people fighting and arguing with each other, and I swear it sounded like it was coming from the parking lot across the street from me (my window was open) so I start looking around trying to find the drama, but lo and behold when I take my headphones off the sound disappeared. It seems like certain games or things seem to sound really really amazing coming out of my headphones and the X7 but it's almost like it's certain things/games where it does not sound as good. Of course, the examples (pubg and csgo for example) are really 2 of the things where I would most care about the positional audio.

As always I am always interested in upgrading or something better. If people think that for "gaming" the X7 would give me the best overall sound vs a standalone AMP+DAC and not using virtual surround sound, is there any pair of headphones people would really recommend for use with the X7 that will not break the bank? I already have some in the ~$200 range with my 7xx and HD 6xx, but wondering if there's something that may be a significant upgrade without spending thousands and thousands of dollars...(might be getting a raise or promotion and trying to pre plan how to waste my money before I even get it =D)


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Lunatics said:


> That is how they advertise it but in my experience, it was not a pleasurable one when trying to enable that setting. I felt like it did not help much with footsteps and what not but made gun shots unbearably louder than they already were in comparison to other sounds in game. I also felt like it just changed the overall sound signature of my headphones and anything in general I was listening to out of them and I was not a fan of how it sounded, obviously I know this can be turned on and off as needed but I was not a big fan of it when I tried it and seen a lot of people who seem to recomend never using it.
> 
> I am wondering if CSGO is just the problem itself, but even footsteps and directional audio in PUBG and other shooters seems a little too spacey and off and I keep forgetting to turn down the surround setting to play with and see if it helps as I have not been playing many FPS games lately but I am wondering if it's just the FPS games that are the issue. I was playing WoW for the new expansion and was standing in a zone and heard people fighting and arguing with each other, and I swear it sounded like it was coming from the parking lot across the street from me (my window was open) so I start looking around trying to find the drama, but lo and behold when I take my headphones off the sound disappeared. It seems like certain games or things seem to sound really really amazing coming out of my headphones and the X7 but it's almost like it's certain things/games where it does not sound as good. Of course, the examples (pubg and csgo for example) are really 2 of the things where I would most care about the positional audio.
> 
> As always I am always interested in upgrading or something better. If people think that for "gaming" the X7 would give me the best overall sound vs a standalone AMP+DAC and not using virtual surround sound, is there any pair of headphones people would really recommend for use with the X7 that will not break the bank? I already have some in the ~$200 range with my 7xx and HD 6xx, but wondering if there's something that may be a significant upgrade without spending thousands and thousands of dollars...(might be getting a raise or promotion and trying to pre plan how to waste my money before I even get it =D)



"(might be getting a raise or promotion and trying to pre plan how to waste my money before I even get it =D)" - Hey I just did that my self!! So I know the feeling .

The  HD650 (which is what you got), Is really in this sweet spot for price to performance in my opinion. I think you would have to jump up a lot in price to find better. Mind you, you could still find a different sound sig, but in regards to SQ I think it will take a bit more money.

Are you now just interested in trying to get the best sound out of your headphones for gaming, with less emphasis on needing surround? If so, then a budget for amp/DAC would need to be established first. (just making sure I understand)


----------



## Lunatics

MTMECraig said:


> "(might be getting a raise or promotion and trying to pre plan how to waste my money before I even get it =D)" - Hey I just did that my self!! So I know the feeling .
> 
> The  HD650 (which is what you got), Is really in this sweet spot for price to performance in my opinion. I think you would have to jump up a lot in price to find better. Mind you, you could still find a different sound sig, but in regards to SQ I think it will take a bit more money.
> 
> Are you now just interested in trying to get the best sound out of your headphones for gaming, with less emphasis on needing surround? If so, then a budget for amp/DAC would need to be established first. (just making sure I understand)


I think so? To be honest, I feel like with the right sound set up and using games that have their sound done correctly, if you have good enough stuff you should be able to get fairly good positional audio without the need for virtual surround sound. It's of my understanding that a lot of the "pros" and really high level players do not use any sort of virtual surround sound software, yet seem to be able to hear things so much better than a normal player. Maybe their hearing is just that much better but I feel like with the right set up you shouldn't necessarily need it.

While it's nice, especially in certain games like WoW recently which has made me stop and think about what I'm hearing and really think the sound is coming from across the street or something other than my headphones, I feel like I do not get this quality/effect in a lot of games, and mostly in FPS games which is where I feel like I would need the best/most accurate sound I could get. While gaming is probably the primary use of my headphones and PC sound that I need, I feel like the amount of time I have spent playing competitive FPS games has gone down recently and am feeling like maybe there is something else out that that would improve my overall audio experience giving me better quality etc in everything I do and other games I may play or watching videos/listening to music, but also may in turn improve the sound in the games I feel like I am having trouble with.

To be honest I don't even know if I know what I am looking for, just always something better. Always hear about people being blown away or hearing something that they never thought could ever sound that good and I just always want to continue improving my set up and getting the best possible sound quality and performance I can from it, whether it means using an AIO unit like I have now or getting a separate DAC/AMP set up. In theory if I manage to improve my career a little and I had some money I could save up and a bit more of a disposable income to be irreosnspible with, I would like to look into the A16 if it ever actually comes to fruition as well as a better pair of headphones. I do like the HD 6xx that I am using now, aside from the clamp force which I know can be broken in better than I have but I just can't help but feeling like I keep buying things that are cheap or in the "low end" of getting into audiophile equipment. Wasn't sure if there was something in like that $500 ish or so range that might be a worthwhile upgrade to think about, or wait until I really want to be an idiot and buy something super nice. I keep seeing Reckful talk about his headphones and audio set up on his stream so I was thinking about looking into the Focal Clears but I know they are very expensive and again, haven't even ever looked at other stuff in that price range yet or compared anything because its always been so far out of my price range.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Lunatics said:


> I think so? To be honest, I feel like with the right sound set up and using games that have their sound done correctly, if you have good enough stuff you should be able to get fairly good positional audio without the need for virtual surround sound. It's of my understanding that a lot of the "pros" and really high level players do not use any sort of virtual surround sound software, yet seem to be able to hear things so much better than a normal player. Maybe their hearing is just that much better but I feel like with the right set up you shouldn't necessarily need it.
> 
> While it's nice, especially in certain games like WoW recently which has made me stop and think about what I'm hearing and really think the sound is coming from across the street or something other than my headphones, I feel like I do not get this quality/effect in a lot of games, and mostly in FPS games which is where I feel like I would need the best/most accurate sound I could get. While gaming is probably the primary use of my headphones and PC sound that I need, I feel like the amount of time I have spent playing competitive FPS games has gone down recently and am feeling like maybe there is something else out that that would improve my overall audio experience giving me better quality etc in everything I do and other games I may play or watching videos/listening to music, but also may in turn improve the sound in the games I feel like I am having trouble with.
> 
> *To be honest I don't even know if I know what I am looking for, just always something better.* Always hear about people being blown away or hearing something that they never thought could ever sound that good and I just always want to continue improving my set up and getting the best possible sound quality and performance I can from it, whether it means using an AIO unit like I have now or getting a separate DAC/AMP set up. In theory if I manage to improve my career a little and I had some money I could save up and a bit more of a disposable income to be irreosnspible with, I would like to look into the A16 if it ever actually comes to fruition as well as a better pair of headphones. I do like the HD 6xx that I am using now, aside from the clamp force which I know can be broken in better than I have but I just can't help but feeling like I keep buying things that are cheap or in the "low end" of getting into audiophile equipment. Wasn't sure if there was something in like that $500 ish or so range that might be a worthwhile upgrade to think about, or wait until I really want to be an idiot and buy something super nice. I keep seeing Reckful talk about his headphones and audio set up on his stream so I was thinking about looking into the Focal Clears but I know they are very expensive and again, haven't even ever looked at other stuff in that price range yet or compared anything because its always been so far out of my price range.


The feeling I put in bold is a common one. I actually never felt that feeling with any other hobby as much as I do with audio. I have been an avid gamer since early childhood. I would get the system I wanted (sometimes ha) and then just wanted games to play (Thank you gram for getting me Shenmue in 1999). With this hobby (audio, especially headphones)there are so many facets to improve sound that its easy to feel like its never "done". I would recommend taking a lot of time thinking about what is most important to you now. If positional cues take a back seat to just upgraded SQ, then a better amp/dac could be in the future if you like your current headphones? If you are curious of "what else is out there?" then maybe there is a headphone shop that you could demo more cans? Have you ever been to any meets or CanJam? Amazing ways to find better sound and get more info on what you might want, let alone the enjoyment of others. Sadly when it comes to gaming sound I have pretty low expectations. The sound of games hasn't nearly caught up to visuals. I hope that your expectations of what it "could be" don't overshadow where its actually at btw.

I think when it comes to the industry right now, the Clear is headphone that I feel checks a ton of boxes in all directions, and totally could be an upgrade to you. Just depends on wether its worth it to you or not. I would love if you would be able to demo them because buying blind is so tough with this hobby! Thankfully I have done it many times due to other headfi'ers influence and it has always worked out ha (maybe i'm lucky??).

The moment you feel of "wow.... this is amazing" will come around again! (Last time I had a big one was at CanJam NY! you know which time @Hansotek?) Sometimes you feel like your at an intersection with multiple roads and you don't know where to go next. I have been there before and after much deliberation and thinking,  I made good choices. Keep your eyes and ears open and good luck.


----------



## Lunatics

MTMECraig said:


> The feeling I put in bold is a common one. I actually never felt that feeling with any other hobby as much as I do with audio. I have been an avid gamer since early childhood. I would get the system I wanted (sometimes ha) and then just wanted games to play (Thank you gram for getting me Shenmue in 1999). With this hobby (audio, especially headphones)there are so many facets to improve sound that its easy to feel like its never "done". I would recommend taking a lot of time thinking about what is most important to you now. If positional cues take a back seat to just upgraded SQ, then a better amp/dac could be in the future if you like your current headphones? If you are curious of "what else is out there?" then maybe there is a headphone shop that you could demo more cans? Have you ever been to any meets or CanJam? Amazing ways to find better sound and get more info on what you might want, let alone the enjoyment of others. Sadly when it comes to gaming sound I have pretty low expectations. The sound of games hasn't nearly caught up to visuals. I hope that your expectations of what it "could be" don't overshadow where its actually at btw.
> 
> I think when it comes to the industry right now, the Clear is headphone that I feel checks a ton of boxes in all directions, and totally could be an upgrade to you. Just depends on wether its worth it to you or not. I would love if you would be able to demo them because buying blind is so tough with this hobby! Thankfully I have done it many times due to other headfi'ers influence and it has always worked out ha (maybe i'm lucky??).
> 
> The moment you feel of "wow.... this is amazing" will come around again! (Last time I had a big one was at CanJam NY! you know which time @Hansotek?) Sometimes you feel like your at an intersection with multiple roads and you don't know where to go next. I have been there before and after much deliberation and thinking,  I made good choices. Keep your eyes and ears open and good luck.


Sadly I do not really have anything nearby. I am in CT so I know NY is probably my closest choice but it's not always an option for me to get down there for events. The closest I've come to finding somewhere to test was B&H photo one of the last times I was in the city and even then, they did not quite have the level I was looking into but did have some AKG stuff similar to the K702 I believe and stuff that was generally better than anything else I had used at the time (was waiting for my 7xx to ship from massdrop) but since then have not been able to find anywhere more local that allows me to test anything so I can kind of buying blindly or trying to read stuff on head fi or reddit and basing my purchases off that. So far with my X7, 7xx, HD 6xx, iBasso IT01 and iBasso DX150 I have been very happy with my purchases but yeah, now I am getting into the range where getting an upgrade is going to be some sort of investment but trying before hand is not always a practical option for me and sadly I do not know anyone around who has nearly as much of an interest in good quality audio, let alone the money/willingness/stupidity to invest in serious equipment.


----------



## Hansotek

MTMECraig said:


> The feeling I put in bold is a common one. I actually never felt that feeling with any other hobby as much as I do with audio. I have been an avid gamer since early childhood. I would get the system I wanted (sometimes ha) and then just wanted games to play (Thank you gram for getting me Shenmue in 1999). With this hobby (audio, especially headphones)there are so many facets to improve sound that its easy to feel like its never "done". I would recommend taking a lot of time thinking about what is most important to you now. If positional cues take a back seat to just upgraded SQ, then a better amp/dac could be in the future if you like your current headphones? If you are curious of "what else is out there?" then maybe there is a headphone shop that you could demo more cans? Have you ever been to any meets or CanJam? Amazing ways to find better sound and get more info on what you might want, let alone the enjoyment of others. Sadly when it comes to gaming sound I have pretty low expectations. The sound of games hasn't nearly caught up to visuals. I hope that your expectations of what it "could be" don't overshadow where its actually at btw.
> 
> I think when it comes to the industry right now, the Clear is headphone that I feel checks a ton of boxes in all directions, and totally could be an upgrade to you. Just depends on wether its worth it to you or not. I would love if you would be able to demo them because buying blind is so tough with this hobby! Thankfully I have done it many times due to other headfi'ers influence and it has always worked out ha (maybe i'm lucky??).
> 
> The moment you feel of "wow.... this is amazing" will come around again! (Last time I had a big one was at CanJam NY! you know which time @Hansotek?) Sometimes you feel like your at an intersection with multiple roads and you don't know where to go next. I have been there before and after much deliberation and thinking,  I made good choices. Keep your eyes and ears open and good luck.



The Auteur?


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Hansotek said:


> The Auteur?


actually when you and I were listening to the Voce together. “Haitian Divorce” by Steely Dan to be exact ha. That was the last BIG one.


----------



## Hansotek

MTMECraig said:


> actually when you and I were listening to the Voce together. “Haitian Divorce” by Steely Dan to be exact ha. That was the last BIG one.



Dude, that talk box solo!!!


----------



## Duun (Aug 19, 2018)

Just an option for those who still have persistent issues with the pc>usb>x7 connection.  Simply use digital audio from pc to the X7 with no usb connection!

I am unsure where the problem lies with the pc usb>x7 connection lies on my system as to whether it is x7 or my PC but the optical provides reliable relief. Control of X7 is done via bluetooth phone app.

The last straw was attempting to change a setting on the PC x7 software produced an unholy screech out of my headphones so bad I figured i damaged my X2HR headphones(didn't happen).

I truly wish i could get the usb>x7 to work but honestly I cannot tell any differences in sound quality with pc>optical out>x7 anyways but that's just me.


----------



## Duun

Lunatics said:


> That is how they advertise it but in my experience, it was not a pleasurable one when trying to enable that setting. I felt like it did not help much with footsteps and what not but made gun shots unbearably louder than they already were in comparison to other sounds in game. I also felt like it just changed the overall sound signature of my headphones and anything in general I was listening to out of them and I was not a fan of how it sounded, obviously I know this can be turned on and off as needed but I was not a big fan of it when I tried it and seen a lot of people who seem to recomend never using it.
> 
> I am wondering if CSGO is just the problem itself, but even footsteps and directional audio in PUBG and other shooters seems a little too spacey and off and I keep forgetting to turn down the surround setting to play with and see if it helps as I have not been playing many FPS games lately but I am wondering if it's just the FPS games that are the issue. I was playing WoW for the new expansion and was standing in a zone and heard people fighting and arguing with each other, and I swear it sounded like it was coming from the parking lot across the street from me (my window was open) so I start looking around trying to find the drama, but lo and behold when I take my headphones off the sound disappeared. It seems like certain games or things seem to sound really really amazing coming out of my headphones and the X7 but it's almost like it's certain things/games where it does not sound as good. Of course, the examples (pubg and csgo for example) are really 2 of the things where I would most care about the positional audio.
> 
> As always I am always interested in upgrading or something better. If people think that for "gaming" the X7 would give me the best overall sound vs a standalone AMP+DAC and not using virtual surround sound, is there any pair of headphones people would really recommend for use with the X7 that will not break the bank? I already have some in the ~$200 range with my 7xx and HD 6xx, but wondering if there's something that may be a significant upgrade without spending thousands and thousands of dollars...(might be getting a raise or promotion and trying to pre plan how to waste my money before I even get it =D)


For shooters like pubg honestly the best thing I ever did was start playing that game with simple stereo, direct mode.  Seems counterintutive I know but pubg and many fps type games perform best with their own vss built in and adding 5.1 or eax on x7 just messes the audio up.
While Sennheiser 650 is good I am sure, alot of X7 users(including myself) feel the Philip's Fidelio X2 or X2HR is a good matchup as well.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Duun said:


> For shooters like pubg honestly the best thing I ever did was start playing that game with simple stereo, direct mode.  Seems counterintutive I know but pubg and many fps type games perform best with their own vss built in and adding 5.1 or eax on x7 just messes the audio up.
> While Sennheiser 650 is good I am sure, alot of X7 users(including myself) feel the Philip's Fidelio X2 or X2HR is a good matchup as well.


I am going to have to finally try this since I am an avid PUBG addict. I will be amazed if stereo sounds better but what the heck!!


----------



## FakePlasticGuy

Duun said:


> Just an option for those who still have persistent issues with the pc>usb>x7 connection.  Simply use digital audio from pc to the X7 with no usb connection!
> 
> I am unsure where the problem lies with the pc usb>x7 connection lies on my system as to whether it is x7 or my PC but the optical provides reliable relief. Control of X7 is done via bluetooth phone app.
> 
> ...



Maybe this is a obvious thing discussed before but the x7 has (or had) known issues with the usb 3.0 connection. Connect it only to usb 2.0 to avoid distortion, pops and crackles.


----------



## Duun

FakePlasticGuy said:


> Maybe this is a obvious thing discussed before but the x7 has (or had) known issues with the usb 3.0 connection. Connect it only to usb 2.0 to avoid distortion, pops and crackles.


Yes tried that in multiple ways never helped in my case


----------



## ShaggyRS6

I had hissing with my old sound card. I got the Ebtech Hum eliminator. Never had a pop his or fart since!


----------



## Lunatics (Aug 20, 2018)

Duun said:


> For shooters like pubg honestly the best thing I ever did was start playing that game with simple stereo, direct mode.  Seems counterintutive I know but pubg and many fps type games perform best with their own vss built in and adding 5.1 or eax on x7 just messes the audio up.
> While Sennheiser 650 is good I am sure, alot of X7 users(including myself) feel the Philip's Fidelio X2 or X2HR is a good matchup as well.


Yeah this is something I was trying to bring some discussion to in this thread because I feel this seems to be the general consensus most places I go or people I talk to about gaming audio (at least at a higher level in CS), yet I feel like people who have or use their positional audio whether it's gaming headphones with its own software or USB soundcard, or if it's a bigger more serious device like this, all seem to stand by it and using and defending the virtual surround sound where as most other places I go or talk to people seem to be completely against it and stand by stereo sound with good quality hardware to back it up. Definitely not trying to start and argument or disagreement but wanted to try and have a serious talk about it because like Duun says, I feel like I notice a lot of audio issues when trying to use it in CS or PUBG and things sounding off or not really too accurate, yet I do have to say that when playing a game like WoW or maybe a more "single player" esque immersive game, the positional audio really does seem to stand out and mostly seems to have issues in games where you really think it would help or make the most sense to have.

Didn't end up testing at all this weekend but I will look into turning the surround down on my X7 and playing some FPS soon as well as disabling it completely.

Edit: Also I know some PCs advertise having "DAC dedicated" USB ports on them. On my newest PC these appear to all be USB 3.0 however I have used these "dedicated" ports on my last 2 desktops and never had any sort of issue with my X7, as well as using my X7 in my laptop over USB 3.0. Don't know if it's possible that your unit itself is the issue?


----------



## Evshrug (Aug 21, 2018)

@Lunatics,
One of the worst things is “double dipping” in surround processing. Long story short, it’s possible and even easy these days to mess up the effect by processing it twice. I don’t have PUBG for PC, but I do have Battlefield 3 which has it’s own setting for headphone surround, Overwatch with a headphone mode featuring Dolby Atmos Surround for headphones, even StarCraft II has a headphone surround option. I currently play a lot of PUBG Mobile on my iPad, and that has a headphone surround mode that can not be disabled.

A Head Related Transfer Function, or HRTF, is the actual industry term for the algorithm that considers an angle of sound reaching your head, and how your head will interact with it by the time the sound enters your two ears. Take whatever sound direction angles you want (for example the 7 angles of 7.1 surround), apply the HRTF algorithm, and the result is a 2-Channel Binaural sound that sounds like surround in headphones. Creative SBX, Dolby Headphone or Atmos Headphone, Darin Fong’s Out Of Your Head, Sennheiser Binaural Engine, and Smyth Virtual Surround are all brand name examples of applying an HRTF to directional sound angles to create a binaural result.

What happens sometimes, now that games are trying to use their own HRTFs, is that we take the first binaural result and feed it a second time through another HRTF (like SBX in the X7), which assumes the 2-channel audio is like a set of stereo speakers in front of you and applies an HRTF assuming something like a 30° angle for all sounds. This destroys rear imaging and confuses frontal imaging cues.

External processors like the X7 are usually more sophisticated and accurate than the HRTFs used in games, and often the external processors allow some degree of customization. They also are able to be used with every game, where as game developers don’t always spend the money and time integrating a binaural output option. That said, the X7’s HRTF is still based on a generic head shape, and your head may be different enough that even adjusting the strength of the surround effect won’t result in a “3D” effect for you.


----------



## raband

Evshrug said:


> your head may be different enough that even adjusting the strength of the surround effect won’t result in a “3D” effect for you.



That's me.

Rear cues are great on most VSS solutions, but when it comes to the front 180 degrees it ends in a muddy, out of phase mess inside my head.

Senn GSX1000 is by far the best solution I've found so far - probably get to 30-45 degrees from my ears before the mess takes over.

Am crossing my fingers that the head tracking on the Mobius will go a long way towards fooling my brains/ears into hearing the frontal cues even closer to straight ahead, with my entire trust being in the Smyth A16 solving all my issues when it finally turns up (will just give up my search if that one doesn't satisfy)


----------



## Lunatics

Evshrug said:


> @Lunatics,
> One of the worst things is “double dipping” in surround processing. Long story short, it’s possible and even easy these days to mess up the effect by processing it twice. I don’t have PUBG for PC, but I do have Battlefield 3 which has it’s own setting for headphone surround, Overwatch with a headphone mode featuring Dolby Atmos Surround for headphones, even StarCraft II has a headphone surround option. I currently play a lot of PUBG Mobile on my iPad, and that has a headphone surround mode that can not be disabled.
> 
> A Head Related Transfer Function, or HRTF, is the actual industry term for the algorithm that considers an angle of sound reaching your head, and how your head will interact with it by the time the sound enters your two ears. Take whatever sound direction angles you want (for example the 7 angles of 7.1 surround), apply the HRTF algorithm, and the result is a 2-Channel Binaural sound that sounds like surround in headphones. Creative SBX, Dolby Headphone or Atmos Headphone, Darin Fong’s Out Of Your Head, Sennheiser Binaural Engine, and Smyth Virtual Surround are all brand name examples of applying an HRTF to directional sound angles to create a binaural result.
> ...


So I know in CS I would always set my audio in game to "5.1 speakers" and that would typically enable their HRTF surround sound stuff, should I just be leaving my setting at "Stereo Headphones" and letting the X7 handle the rest of everything? PUBG I never set anything specific up but I noticed in the settings they do have a HRTF option for enemy guns which is turned on by default. I think CS was really my biggest gripe and game I had issues with so I have tried setting it to stereo headphones in game, as well as turning the surround in the creative software down to about 65% and will give this a shot and see how things sound, unless you think I should leave CS at 5.1


----------



## Evshrug

Lunatics said:


> So I know in CS I would always set my audio in game to "5.1 speakers" and that would typically enable their HRTF surround sound stuff, should I just be leaving my setting at "Stereo Headphones" and letting the X7 handle the rest of everything? PUBG I never set anything specific up but I noticed in the settings they do have a HRTF option for enemy guns which is turned on by default. I think CS was really my biggest gripe and game I had issues with so I have tried setting it to stereo headphones in game, as well as turning the surround in the creative software down to about 65% and will give this a shot and see how things sound, unless you think I should leave CS at 5.1



I see you having three options: 

1.)Windows and CS:Go set to “5.1” (or 7.1 if it was an option) and X7 set to “SBX - On” — this would give you Creative’s binaural result.

2.) CS:GO set to “Stereo Headphones,” X7 set to “SBX - Off” — this would either result in using CS:Go’s HRTF, or more likely plain stereo with no attempt at positioning other than where it would fall between left and right (imagine a 1D line, that runs straight between your ears, positions can only be placed along that line, and that’s traditional stereo).

3.) try a different DSP, either something software based that runs on your PC like Darin Fong’s Out Of Your Head software, or buying an external DSP like Sennheiser GSX 1000, and seeing if these other HRTF algorithms are more to your liking.

I know you said it seems like other people hear positional sounds much better than you, but for all of CS’ eSports popularity, it doesn’t have the best sound design. The convolution and occlusion effects built into the game are very  unsophisticated (meaning that telling distance and precise angle even with 5 real speakers wouldn’t be all that realistic), and at its core, 5.1 speaker setups are arranged with the center speaker and two flanking speakers at the front, and then the “surround” speakers are placed directly to your side without being behind you at all. The other people “hearing” positions better, they may heave good ears combined with an intuitive sense of the map, what they see, and where people could be at a certain time, and their brains are being clever to fill in the gaps of available purely audio information.


----------



## Evshrug

raband said:


> That's me.
> 
> Rear cues are great on most VSS solutions, but when it comes to the front 180 degrees it ends in a muddy, out of phase mess inside my head.
> 
> ...



Head tracking does help to some extent. Someone was trying to argue that we don’t move our heads while we watch TV or play games... but typically, we instinctively do, at least a little bit. You know how people cock their heads to listen better, lean in at intense moments, compensate for our chair spinning a bit between us or our neck getting stiff... we even make little micro adjustments in head position throughout the day. At the very least, when a sound is playing, you can move your head slightly to hear it pan it’s position a bit to help improve the impression of frontal cues.


----------



## raband

Evshrug said:


> At the very least, when a sound is playing, you can move your head slightly to hear it pan it’s position a bit to help improve the impression of frontal cues.



That's what I'm betting the farm on lol


----------



## Duun

Lunatics said:


> Yeah this is something I was trying to bring some discussion to in this thread because I feel this seems to be the general consensus most places I go or people I talk to about gaming audio (at least at a higher level in CS), yet I feel like people who have or use their positional audio whether it's gaming headphones with its own software or USB soundcard, or if it's a bigger more serious device like this, all seem to stand by it and using and defending the virtual surround sound where as most other places I go or talk to people seem to be completely against it and stand by stereo sound with good quality hardware to back it up. Definitely not trying to start and argument or disagreement but wanted to try and have a serious talk about it because like Duun says, I feel like I notice a lot of audio issues when trying to use it in CS or PUBG and things sounding off or not really too accurate, yet I do have to say that when playing a game like WoW or maybe a more "single player" esque immersive game, the positional audio really does seem to stand out and mostly seems to have issues in games where you really think it would help or make the most sense to have.
> 
> Didn't end up testing at all this weekend but I will look into turning the surround down on my X7 and playing some FPS soon as well as disabling it completely.
> 
> Edit: Also I know some PCs advertise having "DAC dedicated" USB ports on them. On my newest PC these appear to all be USB 3.0 however I have used these "dedicated" ports on my last 2 desktops and never had any sort of issue with my X7, as well as using my X7 in my laptop over USB 3.0. Don't know if it's possible that your unit itself is the issue?



Yes I used to have another rig that had dedicated USB port for audio devices and the X7 behaved much better.  Unfortunately I am stuck with the new rig which is more powerful but lacking dedicated audio usb.  My solution to use optical and the x7 is not optimal and is a workaround.  Merely suggesting it to others in similar setups.

Hope you had a chance to try pubg in direct mode stereo and wondered what you thought.  To me it sounded better but sound is a subjective thing.


----------



## Duun

Lunatics said:


> So I know in CS I would always set my audio in game to "5.1 speakers" and that would typically enable their HRTF surround sound stuff, should I just be leaving my setting at "Stereo Headphones" and letting the X7 handle the rest of everything? PUBG I never set anything specific up but I noticed in the settings they do have a HRTF option for enemy guns which is turned on by default. I think CS was really my biggest gripe and game I had issues with so I have tried setting it to stereo headphones in game, as well as turning the surround in the creative software down to about 65% and will give this a shot and see how things sound, unless you think I should leave CS at 5.1


Not trying to hijack the post but I have a suggestion.  Explore if CS has built in surround.  If it does(like pubg) you have the option of simply utilizing x7 direct mode.  Unless you can turn off surround In CS(like pubg) you might be pleasantly surprised.  As was said, the worst thing you can do for sound is have two surround algorithms stacked on top of one another.


----------



## acygni

Hum Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## illram

Anyone dealt with random lower volume for line-outs? I have an iFi ICAN SE hooked up to my X7 and I remember it being perfectly fine at about 1/4 dial on the volume. Tonight, for no reason I can tell whatsoever, I had to crank it up past halfway. Volume is set at 100% on the lineout, I tried toggling headphones on/off, etc.


----------



## tmaxx123

Has anyone been able to get more then 44.1 /48 kHz out of the host usb ? My iPod Touch with onkyo hf player seems limited for some reason by the x7. Pc plays higher bit rate, without issues.


----------



## slayer6288

Quick question for you all. So despite it being under the speakers portion of settings in the x7 control panel it seems to have an effect on the positional sound in a good way to select Front left right surround left right center and sub as speakers in here when using headphones. Now I notice there are also options for full range for the front and surround speakers. Usually with a 5.1 system with speakers usually you leave the speakers as small or without full range selected when using a sub. Since this is emulation to a pair of headphones do you guys enable full range for the front and surround speakers in this setting or leave it off?


----------



## mbyrnes (Sep 13, 2018)

slayer6288 said:


> Quick question for you all. So despite it being under the speakers portion of settings in the x7 control panel it seems to have an effect on the positional sound in a good way to select Front left right surround left right center and sub as speakers in here when using headphones. Now I notice there are also options for full range for the front and surround speakers. Usually with a 5.1 system with speakers usually you leave the speakers as small or without full range selected when using a sub. Since this is emulation to a pair of headphones do you guys enable full range for the front and surround speakers in this setting or leave it off?



Speaker settings for surround speakers depends entirely on the speakers. If your fronts are full range, run them that way. Using the 80hz crossover is for small speakers with no bass. You hand the bass off to the sub because the speakers aren't capable of hitting the proper notes. 

Personally, it's probably user dependant. If it does what you say, I'd enable it, and see if you like it. I would think it would boost bass, which may or may not sound good with your selected headphone. I'll have to try this!


----------



## slayer6288 (Sep 13, 2018)

The reply didnt load disregard this


----------



## slayer6288

Using AKG 712PROS. Not sure which sounds better. But since the headphone is capable of hitting those since there isnt a sub as you know with headphones I wonder what is best.


----------



## mbyrnes

slayer6288 said:


> Using AKG 712PROS. Not sure which sounds better. But since the headphone is capable of hitting those since there isnt a sub as you know with headphones I wonder what is best.



Yeah that is why I think it might depend on the headphone. It's essentially EQ from the sounds of it. Hopefully I can try it out soon enough


----------



## TeeReQs

slayer6288 said:


> Quick question for you all. So despite it being under the speakers portion of settings in the x7 control panel it seems to have an effect on the positional sound in a good way to select Front left right surround left right center and sub as speakers in here when using headphones. Now I notice there are also options for full range for the front and surround speakers. Usually with a 5.1 system with speakers usually you leave the speakers as small or without full range selected when using a sub. Since this is emulation to a pair of headphones do you guys enable full range for the front and surround speakers in this setting or leave it off?


I always enable full range speakers in windows.


----------



## Tacanacy

I have a Lyr 2 connected to X7, are there any settings I'm supposed to change on the X7? I used a Modi 2U before, and I don't think Lyr 2 was this loud with it. Am I double-amping?


----------



## Moxx88

I was lucky and able to get a brand new soundblaster for 90 bucks. Im very happy so far in terms of gaming and movies but wondering if its possible to add another dac / amp into the chain especially for music. 

Does it make sense?


----------



## bigbeard

Hey, I just moved from a soundblaster Z to an x7, due to space issue inside my pc.

When I had my Z, I had optical out to my Schiit DAC and AMP with the processed sbx sound sent over the line, for gaming.

In the x7 control panel, under speakers, there is also an option to do this...it is worded differently but I am assuming it is the same thing, right? 

One problem I have when I do this is that I am unable to control my volume level from windows, for the optical out going into my dac/amp from the x7. I am able to hear, and strqangely, able to mute, but not able to control volume level. Can anyone help me fix this problem?


----------



## Fotopaul

You can indeed output the processed signal to optical out on the X7. However, it's a digital signal, so the volume control is done on the receiving end. In your case the DAC/AMP.


----------



## bigbeard

do you think there would be any benefit to running my setup that way, as opposed to plugging the headphones directly into the x7? using the schiit Bifrost uber with asgard 2 amp on my sein hd800?


----------



## halcyon

Just did the *double Sparkos SS3601 and SS3602 full OpAmp upgrade for my X7* (replaced the original NJM2114Ds and the LME49710), because, why not? I also upgraded the power supply to a non-switched, linear, regulated, audio-quality 24V/3A PSU. Also Installed iFi Audio USB Noice filter with ANC.

*Result: extremely sibilant output* even on my THX-00 headphones with no EQ (in direct mode). Can't imagine how these would sound on my LCD-2.2 (non-fazor) or some bright pair of headphones.... ugh. Not a nice result.

I would *not recommend Sparkos OpAmp upgrade on X7 to anyone who is sensitive to sibilance*.

Otherwise, the clarity and extension on this upgrade is, imho, well worth the price of entry, unless you want to go the external DAC/AMP route.

Test tracks that I've listened to hundreds of times, and which I'm intimately familiar with on many systems and which are not known to be of bad quality or very sibilant on other systems (for those interested) :

Meiko : Playing Favoriters (full album) [Chesky], 
Rajaton Vocal Ensemble: Butterfly [Plastinka]
Rebecca Pidgeon: Spanish Harlem [Chesky] 
Cantus: What Shall we do with the drunken sailor [Cantus Recordings] 
Riley Lee: Moon Shadows [Narada] 
Urna : Chiwgaiin shili [Oriente Musik] 
Lumen Valo: Piae Cantiones [Sigillum] 
Philip Glass: Floe [Sony Classical]
Kodo: Bird Island [Red Ink]
Air: Lucky and Unhappy [Virgin] 
Lenni-Kalle Taipale Trio: Invisible Beauty Of My Flower [Naxos] 
Claire Martin: With Every Breath I take [Linn]

All FLAC format using Foobar2K (WASAP2/ASIO2).

Time to start EQing this output.... Youtube can become unbearable to listen to with Sparkos and un-eq'ed output.

Thanks for all the people who have posted in this thread and helped with the OpAmp discovery on X7!


----------



## juicetoon (Oct 13, 2018)

I seem to have a problem with my Soundblaster X7.

This is what my mic input sounds like when the volume hits a certain point: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1gIyzzKXDwjXaGKi_xD_fKFjzjhxNhGcX

I don't hear this clipping/distortion when I monitor/listen to the Mic Input using the Sound Blaster X7 Control Panel (pushing the volume to the same level). This leads me to believe that the issue lies with the Windows drivers Creative has developed, as I believe the X7 Control Panel interfaces directly with the unit.

Maybe one of you have run into the same issue, and an alternate driver could fix?


----------



## razorpakk

Can someone elaborate on the difference between Direct mode on/off?

What I mean by that is Direct Mode makes a massive difference, but what it is exactly? Can any other sound card do something similar?


----------



## Yethal

Tacanacy said:


> I have a Lyr 2 connected to X7, are there any settings I'm supposed to change on the X7? I used a Modi 2U before, and I don't think Lyr 2 was this loud with it. Am I double-amping?


Under speakers tab enable virtual surround for line/optical out and set the output to line out only (not line/speaker out). THen set the volume on X7 to maximum so it outputs full 2V RMS over the RCA out. No, you're not double amping.



Moxx88 said:


> I was lucky and able to get a brand new soundblaster for 90 bucks. Im very happy so far in terms of gaming and movies but wondering if its possible to add another dac / amp into the chain especially for music.
> 
> Does it make sense?


Yes, you can add another amp via the RCA out or another dac via optical out. While the X7 is a pretty capable device on its own, you may want to push the sound quality of your setup even further by adding more devices to the chain so, yes it does make sense but only if you're dissatisfied with how your current setup sounds.



bigbeard said:


> Hey, I just moved from a soundblaster Z to an x7, due to space issue inside my pc.
> 
> When I had my Z, I had optical out to my Schiit DAC and AMP with the processed sbx sound sent over the line, for gaming.
> 
> ...


IIRC you can only control the volume of the optical out if the output device is set to X7 Speakers and not to X7 Optical Out in Windows Sound Settings. But why would you want to use a digital volume control on the X7 instead of the volume control on the amp?



juicetoon said:


> I seem to have a problem with my Soundblaster X7.
> 
> This is what my mic input sounds like when the volume hits a certain point: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1gIyzzKXDwjXaGKi_xD_fKFjzjhxNhGcX
> 
> ...


Sounds like the microphone gain is set too high, set the gain to a lower value and check whether the issue persists.



razorpakk said:


> Can someone elaborate on the difference between Direct mode on/off?
> 
> What I mean by that is Direct Mode makes a massive difference, but what it is exactly? Can any other sound card do something similar?


In non-Direct mode every input going into the X7 is routed to an internal digital mixer and mixed together to produce one output stream. In order to do that X7 needs to resample all input streams to a common sampling rate (48kHz) which (in case of CD quality music) is a non-integer resampling (44.1kHz -> 48kHz).
Direct mode bypasses the internal mixer and routes the single input (USB or S/PDIF) directly to the dac without any resampling.
As for the difference, it is definitely audible but it's not a night and day difference. Sound becomes slightly clearer and there is a bit less distortion in the highs.
I don't think any other card can do that however most other cards don't have to as they're either a single-input devices (PCIE cards) or have multiple inputs but only one of them is active at the same time (most external dacs)

Guys please, if you plan to respond to this comment, please do not quote the entire thing, just the part where I respond to your specific comment.


----------



## juicetoon

Yethal said:


> Sounds like the microphone gain is set too high, set the gain to a lower value and check whether the issue persists.



I don't have my gain set high i.e. I am not using any Mic Boost.

The Mic Monitor within X7's control panel does not exhibit the same distortion, at the same volume. It's only when I listen to it using the Windows sound panel/as a recording device.


----------



## rabidgamer

Apologies if this has been asked before, I'm wondering if anyone can let me know if the X7 can handle sound from 2 different sources and play them at same time?

Just bought a PS4 Pro (not got it yet) and would like to be able to have game sound via optical and PC sound (for discord mainly) playing at the same time.

Is this easily do-able? and if so, are there any known limitations?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Fotopaul (Oct 19, 2018)

Yes on all questions, for this purpose the X7 is perfect. I have it connect to my Xbox and Mac. THe mixer software will allow you to set the levels on the sources very easily as well.


----------



## Yethal

You can even set volume balance between each source so that e.g your Mac is always louder than the game.


----------



## sovereignty68

I haven't test other connections, but I can play from PC and Bluetooth (phone) at the same time. It's pretty useful actually.


----------



## Onik

Is the constant white noise (not really loud) normal when no music is playing on SB7+XM7?


----------



## raband

NO


----------



## Onik

raband said:


> NO


I assume the big pink NO means that there’s something wrong with X7?


----------



## raband

Onik said:


> I assume the big pink NO means that there’s something wrong with X7?



Lol, mine's fine with no white noise. I use the XM7's too.

Big pink letters were in response to your big red letters.

"No” was the response to your query, it's not normal.


----------



## Onik (Nov 12, 2018)

raband said:


> Lol, mine's fine with no white noise. I use the XM7's too.
> 
> Big pink letters were in response to your big red letters.
> 
> "No” was the response to your query, it's not normal.



did you put your ears really close to the speakers with no input? do you hear any mild white noise?


----------



## Fotopaul

No noise from mine either i use the XM7 as well with the X7.


----------



## raband

Onik said:


> did you put your ears really close to the speakers with no input? do you hear any mild white noise?



No.

Dead quiet

Haven't got the mic on it open or something?


----------



## Onik

raband said:


> No.
> 
> Dead quiet
> 
> Haven't got the mic on it open or something?



I think the output transistors are blown up on my X7 since I tried to use my LD M II as Preamp which is why the gain is high(white noise). but im not worrying cus my one is still under warranty


----------



## ColinMacLaren

I recently changed my Beyer T1 for a Xelento IEM. When plugged into the X7 there is an annoying hissing on the right channel. I tried changing the Op-Amps, swapped the USB-Port, the power supply, but everything is to no avail. If I mute the X7, it is gone. 

Does anyone have an idea what might be causing this issue?


----------



## Yethal

ColinMacLaren said:


> I recently changed my Beyer T1 for a Xelento IEM. When plugged into the X7 there is an annoying hissing on the right channel. I tried changing the Op-Amps, swapped the USB-Port, the power supply, but everything is to no avail. If I mute the X7, it is gone.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea what might be causing this issue?


Had a similar issue after opamp swap. It went away after I plugged the power supply of my router into a different power strip than the one X7 was plugged into. If your X7 is plugged into a power strip try unplugging other devices.


----------



## Onik

*I was wrong My XM7 is not faulty, the Noise I was hearing on my XM7 was the noise floor of X7(constant hissing). I am surprised the noise is really audible when I put my ears close to the tweeter. I am now 100% sure because I bought another brand new XM7 and SB X7 and found that Hissing noise is still there(with no input).

I am now wondering whats really causing this constant hissing? and Is there any way I could eliminate this noise?
*


----------



## brazzmonkey

Just a quick message to say that I experience occasional cracks and pops with USB 3.0, though it seems they occur when not in direct mode.
I also had issues trying to connect X7 control app with bluetooth (this could be related to my phone, not the X7), but today I realised I can use X7 control via the dedicated USB! I didn't remember reading about such feature in user manual.

I wish direct mode could be enabled with a physical button instead of X7 control.


----------



## tmaxx123

brazzmonkey said:


> Just a quick message to say that I experience occasional cracks and pops with USB 3.0, though it seems they occur when not in direct mode.
> I also had issues trying to connect X7 control app with bluetooth (this could be related to my phone, not the X7), but today I realised I can use X7 control via the dedicated USB! I didn't remember reading about such feature in user manual.
> 
> I wish direct mode could be enabled with a physical button instead of X7 control.



Host mode is cool, just sucks that it’s limited to 48khz.... only way to get 192khz is via optical or usb to your computer, I believe.

I Wish that side USB port wasn’t limited like that


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Yethal said:


> Had a similar issue after opamp swap. It went away after I plugged the power supply of my router into a different power strip than the one X7 was plugged into. If your X7 is plugged into a power strip try unplugging other devices.



I plugged the X7 into a completely different wall mount (which is is on a different electrical circuit), swapped thr original OP AMPS back in and the hissing on the right headphone channel is still there.


----------



## Onik

ColinMacLaren said:


> I plugged the X7 into a completely different wall mount (which is is on a different electrical circuit), swapped thr original OP AMPS back in and the hissing on the right headphone channel is still there.



The hissing is caused by electromagnetic interference/noise coming from your power supply which is what you are hearing I guess, your headphones cable is acting like an antenna so it’s picking up noise.

I have similar ongoing issues but with my xm7 speakers and now I am waiting for my power conditioner that might eliminate the humming/white noise if not I’ll upgrade my speakers wires to high quality ones.


----------



## halcyon

Onik said:


> The hissing is caused by electromagnetic interference/noise coming from your power supply which is what you are hearing I guess, your headphones cable is acting like an antenna so it’s picking up noise.



Very unlikely that is caused by the PSU, as it is in one channel only (if it truly is one channel only).

For me, channel imbalances and noise levels were increased when I swapped the OpAmps (to Sparkos). 

Using an audio-quality, non-switched, regulated (and measured by myself) external power supply with extra double ferrite rings on the USB cable AND a USB isolator & USB dejitter-dongle helped ZERO with this noise.

However, in my case, the noise floor rising was on both channels, and only happened when I changed the OpAmps (and didn't do the other ugprades).

I'd guess that his X7 is just faulty or has worse tolerances on the right channel, where the hissing is heard.


----------



## rollie

Just wanted to give my experiences on using the x7 with a ps4 pro. Initially I was getting pops/crackles every ~2 minutes. I read the entire internet on potential solutions.

PS4 pro > x7 > akg k702 ( no mic right now ) super basic setup right now using primarily for gaming

Using the mobile app I;
made sure none of my volumes were maxed out - didn't fix it
muted anything I wasn't using using the mobile app - didn't fix it
tried different cables - didn't fix it
got a thor power conditioner - didn't fix it
tried toggling direct mode on/off - didn't fixt it
tried direct mode - didn't fix it

...finally decided to connect my mac to the unit and see if there were any extra options in the mac app. well I found the recording option, which isn't an option in the mobile app ( or at least it's hidden ) muting this fixed the issue right away.

Don't know if this will help anyone, but wanted to share this.


----------



## illram

I don't know if it's the same thing but sometimes I get pops like digital static. Intermittent and fractions of a second, but nonetheless annoying. I always have muted recording as well.

For me, honestly they just seemed to magically disappear. I haven't heard them in a while. I was never able to figure out if it was something I changed or just the unit has a mind of it's own. One thing I have noticed is I have never heard them since I used an external amp. Dunno.


----------



## ElectronicTonic

Yeah, I also get the intermittent pops with PS4, super annoying. The only "fix" I have found is just shutting off the power and restarting everything. I'll see if muting the recording option does anything, I feel like I've tried that though. Thanks for the tip rollie, even if it doesn't work.


----------



## ls13coco

Been using the X7 with Sparkos op-amps for quite some time now, still very happy. But, I've been buying more and more headphones and want to treat the HP's (and my ears) to a bit more options.

I'm wondering if there's some Dac suggestions people have taken to as a step up, without breaking the bank? (i.e no higher cost than the X7 itself).

I'd ask the same about amps, but I think I may have narrowed that down.. keeping and using my X7 either way, just want some options that wouldn't be a downgrade!


----------



## Yethal

ls13coco said:


> Been using the X7 with Sparkos op-amps for quite some time now, still very happy. But, I've been buying more and more headphones and want to treat the HP's (and my ears) to a bit more options.
> 
> I'm wondering if there's some Dac suggestions people have taken to as a step up, without breaking the bank? (i.e no higher cost than the X7 itself).
> 
> I'd ask the same about amps, but I think I may have narrowed that down.. keeping and using my X7 either way, just want some options that wouldn't be a downgrade!


By adding an external dac to the chain you make the Sparkos opamps redundant since they are not used at all then. As a person who did literally the same thing (fully sparkosed X7 outputting to external dac):
Either buy an amp only and use X7 as a dac or sell the sparkos to somebody else. Otherwise you're letting a great piece of gear go to waste.


----------



## ls13coco

Yethal said:


> By adding an external dac to the chain you make the Sparkos opamps redundant since they are not used at all then. As a person who did literally the same thing (fully sparkosed X7 outputting to external dac):
> Either buy an amp only and use X7 as a dac or sell the sparkos to somebody else. Otherwise you're letting a great piece of gear go to waste.



Oh no, I mean I'll still be using the X7 in it's full form, I just want to have an additional dac and amp to play around with, preferably with no less SQ. Won't be plugging anything into the X7 that isn't already running through it.


----------



## raband

I'd look at the Massdrop x AAA 789 or the JDS Atom Amps first and feed them from the X7 (can still use all the X7 features)

Either will feed the cans you have with a bit more legroom than the X7 does.

Massdrop one has balanced if you want to futureproof, but maybe waiting a while for the next drop.

To me the amp in the X7 is the "weak link", not the DAC


----------



## ls13coco

raband said:


> I'd look at the Massdrop x AAA 789 or the JDS Atom Amps first and feed them from the X7 (can still use all the X7 features)
> 
> Either will feed the cans you have with a bit more legroom than the X7 does.
> 
> ...



The 789 is actually my plan, cool to hear the reassurance yet again of it being recommended.
I'm curious as to a better hybrid tube amp than my LD1+ as well, but that's later.

The X7 Dac us that good hey? Good to know, u don't really have experience when any others, my bank account may thank you.
I am wondering though, what is the best way to EQ while using foobar wasapi and X7 direct mode? It seems only in this scenario that the X7 EQ does not function, and equalizer apo doesn't seem to play with wasapi.


----------



## Yethal

ls13coco said:


> The 789 is actually my plan, cool to hear the reassurance yet again of it being recommended.
> I'm curious as to a better hybrid tube amp than my LD1+ as well, but that's later.
> 
> The X7 Dac us that good hey? Good to know, u don't really have experience when any others, my bank account may thank you.
> I am wondering though, what is the best way to EQ while using foobar wasapi and X7 direct mode? It seems only in this scenario that the X7 EQ does not function, and equalizer apo doesn't seem to play with wasapi.


You can always buy Schiit Loki and EQ in the analog domain


----------



## Onik

*Why the f$$$$ my brand new XM7 brown hissing while using it with SB X7??*


----------



## bigbeard

what op-amps are recommended to switch out from? I heard people had issue with sparkos. Is It true? What model sparkos did they switch out to?


----------



## tmaxx123

bigbeard said:


> what op-amps are recommended to switch out from? I heard people had issue with sparkos. Is It true? What model sparkos did they switch out to?



I haven’t seen anyone have issues with sparkos. Mine still wow me to this day.
Ss3602 x2
Ss3601 x2


----------



## Yethal

bigbeard said:


> what op-amps are recommended to switch out from? I heard people had issue with sparkos. Is It true? What model sparkos did they switch out to?


We've had one report so far iirc, so far people who bought them (myself included) are all pretty happy.


----------



## bigbeard

tmaxx123 said:


> I haven’t seen anyone have issues with sparkos. Mine still wow me to this day.
> Ss3602 x2
> Ss3601 x2


So you chanhed out 4? Any instructions on ehich ones gets replaced? What audible differences did you notice?


----------



## Duun

I noticed there is a new firmware available for the X7.  Has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Onik (Feb 2, 2019)

Duun said:


> I noticed there is a new firmware available for the X7.  Has anyone tried it yet?



So far I’m enjoying SB X7 just with headphones, creative really disappointed me with the hissing on the XM7 speakers. I don’t think any firmware updates will able eliminate this issues.


----------



## brazzmonkey (Feb 4, 2019)

New firmware installed. Hoped for better usb 3.0 handling, but it looks like I still have occasional cracks and pops when not in direct mode (using Linux). According to its filename, this firmware is more than 6 months old... and it brings only one fix.
So there's no need to upgrade unless you have windows driver issues.


----------



## Duun (Feb 2, 2019)

brazzmonkey said:


> New firmware installed. Hoped for better usb 3.0 handling, but it looks like I stiff have occasional cracks and pops when not in direct mode (using Linux). According to its filename, this firmware is more than 6 months old... and it brings only one fix.
> So there's no need to upgrade unless you have windows driver issues.


Thanks  brazzmonkey.  I too get those occasional cracks when not in direct mode.  Not really any issues connecting to windows 10 so I probably wont bother.
I wish they would update the actual software from 2016.  Recently I just have windows 10 use its usb driver(which is newer) and just control the X7 from the very good android app.
If anything I have had trouble from their old software suite on windows 10, hence the above.

But since you are using Linux and only get the occasional cracks when not in direct mode, just like me in win 10, pretty much follows it is  a hardware issue not likely to ever get fixed by firmware


----------



## Duun (Feb 2, 2019)

Onik said:


> So far I’m enjoying SB X7 just with headphones, creative really disappointed me with the hissing on the XM7 speakers. I don’t think any firmware updates will able eliminate this issues.


Did you get hissing in direct mode as well?


----------



## Onik (Feb 2, 2019)

Duun said:


> Did you get hissing in direct mode as well?



I get hissing just after turning on SB X7 with or without dm. but its only noticeable when you put ears very close to the Tweeter. I assume its picking radio frequencies or my house is not properly grounded.


----------



## ironmonkey27

Happily owned the x7 now for a couple of years. 
Find myself not using vss much as I don’t play competitively or need it for music etc. 
Thinking of swapping the x7 for a Schiit Magni and Modi 3. Anyone have experience of that upgrade route? 
And would it even be that much of an upgrade?


----------



## msidhu93

Does anybody experience a short high frequency screech sometimes when using toslink and the output changes from PCM to Dolby Digital?

Also I plan to start leaving the X7 on all the time as it goes into power saving mode after some time when not being used, is this okay?


----------



## ColinMacLaren

ironmonkey27 said:


> Happily owned the x7 now for a couple of years.
> Find myself not using vss much as I don’t play competitively or need it for music etc.
> Thinking of swapping the x7 for a Schiit Magni and Modi 3. Anyone have experience of that upgrade route?
> And would it even be that much of an upgrade?



I don't see the point in this. The X7 is powerful enough to drive all consumer headphones and it has a transparent DAC. The Modi 3 is transparent as wel. I doubt there will be any noticeable difference, but you are loosing out on a lot of features.


----------



## halcyon

*Has anybody found a way to FORCE set Creative X7 default volume/playback/mixer settings?*

For some reason my X7 resets all settings to 100% (volume, each input channel, each output channel) in the mixer every time I restart my Windows.

It gets very annoying manualy resetting al the settings to their proper settings.

I have re-installed the drivers (clean) and I have the latest (Feb 2019) firmware installed


----------



## Yethal

msidhu93 said:


> Does anybody experience a short high frequency screech sometimes when using toslink and the output changes from PCM to Dolby Digital?
> 
> Also I plan to start leaving the X7 on all the time as it goes into power saving mode after some time when not being used, is this okay?


The X7 does that. I just turn the volume down on the amp when I'm turning on my PS4.

My X7 has been continuously on for at least a year by now and it's working fine.


----------



## msidhu93 (Feb 4, 2019)

halcyon said:


> *Has anybody found a way to FORCE set Creative X7 default volume/playback/mixer settings?*
> 
> For some reason my X7 resets all settings to 100% (volume, each input channel, each output channel) in the mixer every time I restart my Windows.
> 
> ...



This is very annoying as I use the X7 as a pre amp to my power amp and I'm always a bit weary when turning on my PC machine and checking the volume level before turning on my power amp. Luckily, this seems to be a Windows issue more so than Creative as this only happens sometimes when I turn on my PC otherwise it is absolutely fine for every other input (Optical, USB, Bluetooth etc.) and will remember your volume level.

As a side note to help, I notice when this happens, it also resets a few other settings such as enabling the what you hear option from the microphone which causes feedback and could potentially damage your speakers and ears! An easy fix to this at the very least is to put a dummy 3.5mm jack into the microphone input as I have done.

I plan on adding a miniDSP to the mix at a later date which would elevate all the problems above as I would have the X7 volume set to 100 anyway and have the miniDSP control the volume instead. This would also let me finally control the system's volume with a physical remote opposed to the android/ios app or the X7 device itself which I absolutely hate. I wish they made it possible to use 3rd party physical remotes by utilising the USB port to add a IR reciever of some sort to allow for IR remotes. This or even release a bluetooth one, and I would pay for it!



Yethal said:


> The X7 does that. I just turn the volume down on the amp when I'm turning on my PS4.



That is a possibility, however on my TV, the optical out switches between PCM and DD. Annoying when I am scrolling through Netflix for example and there are some PCM items and some Dolby encoded ones and I wouldn't know when the screech comes. If there were some way to force outputting DD from the TV even if it is stereo like the Xbox 360 does and I'm guessing your PS4, that would be great as I would only hear it once then. It's not a big deal I guess, I just want the X7 to work in harmony with everything without having to touch much at all, is that so much to ask 



Yethal said:


> My X7 has been continuously on for at least a year by now and it's working fine.



Ah this is good to know and will leave mine on too now, so I'm guessing it would turn on out of standby when the X7 senses audio from any of it's sources.


----------



## halcyon

msidhu93 said:


> This is very annoying as I use the X7 as a pre amp to my power amp and I'm always a bit weary when turning on my PC machine and checking the volume level before turning on my power amp. Luckily, this seems to be a Windows issue more so than Creative as this only happens sometimes when I turn on my PC otherwise it is absolutely fine for every other input (Optical, USB, Bluetooth etc.) and will remember your volume level.



I haven't found a windows setting yet that would enable the Creative X7 mixer settings NOT to be reset. I'm now playing with turning OFF fast-restart (hopefully it will also turn OFF fast-shutdown, which I don't need).

Even Creative X7 settings DO get reset, there must be a storage place (.cfg/.reg location) somewhere that can be modified, which specify to which level those settings get RESET to. I would like to find and edit these settings, so the Creative X7 mixer settings, IF reset, would always to be reset to correct settings (for my system).

And yes, I have the same exact looping issue on my system (What-U-Hear gets activated along with all levels to 100%, so my headset mic start looping back into headphone and a horrible squealing starts. Creative engineers did not think this one through).


----------



## msidhu93 (Feb 4, 2019)

halcyon said:


> I haven't found a windows setting yet that would enable the Creative X7 mixer settings NOT to be reset. I'm now playing with turning OFF fast-restart (hopefully it will also turn OFF fast-shutdown, which I don't need).
> 
> Even Creative X7 settings DO get reset, there must be a storage place (.cfg/.reg location) somewhere that can be modified, which specify to which level those settings get RESET to. I would like to find and edit these settings, so the Creative X7 mixer settings, IF reset, would always to be reset to correct settings (for my system).
> 
> And yes, I have the same exact looping issue on my system (What-U-Hear gets activated along with all levels to 100%, so my headset mic start looping back into headphone and a horrible squealing starts. Creative engineers did not think this one through).



I remember a way I did combat this when using my PC often with the X7 was to put my laptop to sleep opposed to shutting it down or hibernating. Some loopholes I know and yet I would have expected some sort of setting to un-touch it as you say for this and shutdown and restart successfully. I also wonder if there is a .cfg location for this now hmm.

Also you mentioned that there is a new firmware for the X7, good to know it is still supported, I think the last firmware was about a year ago. Anyone know of any fixes apart from the one listed on the website?

The X7 is darn near perfect apart from these niggling issues, to the point where I don't even need a home theatre receiver as there is no input switching and I don't care about all the new fancy surround sound formats. Dolby Digital for 5.1 and PCM for stereo does it for me through Optical. Heck, If I play surround sound movies or media with other audio codecs via the PC, that works too via USB


----------



## ColinMacLaren

I want to hook up a tube amp to the X7. Is it prefered to use the line out or can I use the headphone-out. When using the headphone out should I use low or high gain?


----------



## Yethal

halcyon said:


> I haven't found a windows setting yet that would enable the Creative X7 mixer settings NOT to be reset. I'm now playing with turning OFF fast-restart (hopefully it will also turn OFF fast-shutdown, which I don't need).
> 
> Even Creative X7 settings DO get reset, there must be a storage place (.cfg/.reg location) somewhere that can be modified, which specify to which level those settings get RESET to. I would like to find and edit these settings, so the Creative X7 mixer settings, IF reset, would always to be reset to correct settings (for my system).
> 
> And yes, I have the same exact looping issue on my system (What-U-Hear gets activated along with all levels to 100%, so my headset mic start looping back into headphone and a horrible squealing starts. Creative engineers did not think this one through).


You should be able to achieve that using ProcMon. Set the filter to process id of X7 control panel or parent process id of x7 control panel, trigger some changes and procmon should show you which registry keys/files are updated.



ColinMacLaren said:


> I want to hook up a tube amp to the X7. Is it prefered to use the line out or can I use the headphone-out. When using the headphone out should I use low or high gain?


Line Out.
Why would you even want to use the headphone out?


----------



## Onik

Did Anyone able to eliminate the hissing for SB X7?


----------



## Yethal

Onik said:


> Did Anyone able to eliminate the hissing for SB X7?


Had it a few years back (only with burson opamps for some reason). The solution was to move the power supply of my router to a different power strip. Does your X7 share a power strip/outlet with other devices?


----------



## Sedare38

Hi All,

Saw the comments on this about volume resetting. I noticed mine reset after it auto-turned off. I was out of town for business for a week. Came back and turned it on and volume set to 100, which scared the crap out of me as my speakers started to hum super loud. 

Additionally, if you don't want feedback through the speakers, make sure your Mic Monitoring Volume is set to off. Even if your mic itself is off, the X7 pics up sound and was routing it through my E-MU speakers. Thought I was going bananas until I figured it out. Mic Monitoring can be found in Crystal Voice.This also reset to On when the device auto-turned off.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Yethal said:


> Line Out.
> Why would you even want to use the headphone out?



Convenience. I also have the EMU XM7 hooked up to the X7. If the tube headphone amp is connected  tot he headphone out I oly have to switch between headphones and speakers. With the tube amp connected to the line out I have to switch between line-out and amplified speaker out and  enable/disable "send headphone mix for line-out" (don't know what the checkbox is marked with in English). 



Onik said:


> Did Anyone able to eliminate the hissing for SB X7?


Yes, it was caused by a ground loop. After connecting my PC to a different wall outlet it is gone (not a 100%, but it is so faint that it doesn't matter anymore). 



Sedare38 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Saw the comments on this about volume resetting. I noticed mine reset after it auto-turned off. I was out of town for business for a week. Came back and turned it on and volume set to 100, which scared the crap out of me as my speakers started to hum super loud.
> 
> Additionally, if you don't want feedback through the speakers, make sure your Mic Monitoring Volume is set to off. Even if your mic itself is off, the X7 pics up sound and was routing it through my E-MU speakers. Thought I was going bananas until I figured it out. Mic Monitoring can be found in Crystal Voice.This also reset to On when the device auto-turned off.



The speaker feedback lop happened to me, too, a couple of times. The only solution I found was plugging in some cable to the mic-in on the front. This disables the internal microphone for good. I am using a 3.5mm-Y 3pole to 2x 3.5mm 2-pole-cable on both headphone out and mic-in.


----------



## anticris81

hello guys, I wanted to ask you a question, which you recommend me, the sound blaster g6 or the sound blaster x7, would be to connect it to the ps4 and the xbox, thanks.


----------



## Yethal

anticris81 said:


> hello guys, I wanted to ask you a question, which you recommend me, the sound blaster g6 or the sound blaster x7, would be to connect it to the ps4 and the xbox, thanks.


What is your budget?
Do you need to connect speakers or headphones only?
Do you need to connect more than one source at the same time?
Are you going to use it for gaming only or for music too?


----------



## anticris81

hello, because in principle I get almost the same price, it would be mostly to connect to the consoles, in the future because maybe I would use it to connect some speakers, but it is not safe. The headphones that I usually use are the akg h612 and the Sennheiser hd700, I would also be interested in which one leads best for hard-driving headphones, thanks.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

X7 has the better headphone amplifier. G6 hast 7.1 surrond simulation, X7 only 5.1. G6 is more portable and can be powered by the PS4's USB port, X7 is bulkier and require a separate PSU. Since SPDIF IN is only 5.1 anyway, I would recommend X7 unless you really need the smaller form factor of the G6.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

I have my tube amplifier connected to the lineout fo the X7. I noticed that it sounds really weird if I don't enable direct mode. This doesn't happen when connected directly to the headphone out.


----------



## Onik

ColinMacLaren said:


> I have my tube amplifier connected to the lineout fo the X7. I noticed that it sounds really weird if I don't enable direct mode. This doesn't happen when connected directly to the headphone out.



Does it sound better than X7 headphone out when you enable direct mode? and which tube amp?


----------



## ls13coco

ColinMacLaren said:


> I have my tube amplifier connected to the lineout fo the X7. I noticed that it sounds really weird if I don't enable direct mode. This doesn't happen when connected directly to the headphone out.



I get this too, so far only with the LD1+ as my other amps haven't shipped out and I have to have direct mode enabled while using the LD otherwise the positioning and layering seems to be way off, everything almost comes more from above and the side as the main focus if I had to put it into words.

It kind of reminds me of (when I used to use surround mode) forgetting to turn off surround while just using the X7 and putting on some tunes. The biggest issue I have with this is that in direct mode I can't use EQ, and a couple of my HP's really need a little low end boost when using for music.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

ls13coco said:


> I get this too, so far only with the LD1+ as my other amps haven't shipped out and I have to have direct mode enabled while using the LD otherwise the positioning and layering seems to be way off, everything almost comes more from above and the side as the main focus if I had to put it into words.
> 
> It kind of reminds me of (when I used to use surround mode) forgetting to turn off surround while just using the X7 and putting on some tunes. The biggest issue I have with this is that in direct mode I can't use EQ, and a couple of my HP's really need a little low end boost when using for music.



I soved the issue. There is an option to send the surround mix through the Line-Out and SPDIF-Out. When you turn this on but leave EQ and SBX effects off, it sounds exactly like using the headphone outs on the front (and it's very close to direct mode). So you have to turn this option on in order to not let the SBX processor change the sound. This is kinda counterintuitve, but working just fine.


----------



## msidhu93

ColinMacLaren said:


> There is an option to send the surround mix through the Line-Out and SPDIF-Out. .


Where is this option? I plan on sending my front 2 channels via optical and the centre, sub and rears through the line outs if this is actually possible?


----------



## ColinMacLaren

msidhu93 said:


> Where is this option? I plan on sending my front 2 channels via optical and the centre, sub and rears through the line outs if this is actually possible?



You may try, but it is very likely that this is not possible. The optical out is a separate sound device in Windows. The option will send a 5.1-to-2.0 HRFT-based downmix to the Line-Out if you enable Surround in SBX Pro Studio.


----------



## Fotopaul

Really like the fact X7 can send out the SBX mix thru SPDIF! Just got Quantum 2 and got a UA-D2 convert to route in the signal to the Quantum and boy did i hea new stuff in BFV! Every little detail is now there, the X7 is not bad by any means but the Quantum 2 simply takes it to another level.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Fotopaul said:


> Really like the fact X7 can send out the SBX mix thru SPDIF! Just got Quantum 2 and got a UA-D2 convert to route in the signal to the Quantum and boy did i hea new stuff in BFV! Every little detail is now there, the X7 is not bad by any means but the Quantum 2 simply takes it to another level.



I would give  WavesNx or HeSuVi a try. In my opinion the X7 headphone surround mix is just mediocre at best. Its only 5.1 and really old tech. WavesNX (what the Mobius is using) as been the best HRTF-solution I have heard so far. And it works with every audio interface. Its only 10 bucks (or 100 bucks if you include the headtracker).


----------



## Fotopaul

I would not, I've been down that rabbit hole... also had the discussion about the benefit of a head tracker...  with a 2d monitor and not VR goggles...  Besides Mobius is pure garbage for decoding SPDIF signal out of the Xbox one X. 

Id stick with the old tech, thank you!


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Feb 15, 2019)

Oh, you are connecting to an Xbox One, I didn't know that. Then the X7 is a great device.

I do benefit from headtracking, though.


----------



## Fotopaul

Yes I only game on Xbox one X, so for that there really is no better device for having an Xbox and a Mac connected to the same unit. For chat audio, i use the Mix-amp. 

Well your not in the same 3d space as the game, so if there is no data from the game for the head-tracking to analyze and adapt to (as there is in a VR game) then head tracking has no bearing on precision or accuracy. It might be a preference and you like the effect, but that's is something entirely different.  

The Quantum 2 which is my main soundcard for the Mac simply took the feed from X7 and made it more clear and more detailed, which is nice, even though Q2 isn't made for this. 

Nice setup!


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Feb 15, 2019)

The headtracking is simulating a 2.0 or a 7.1 speaker environment. When I move my head, I change my head's position relative to the virtual speakers. So it does work really nice for that. Obviously it doesn't work for games that have their own HRTF-engine.


----------



## Fotopaul

Again it has no bearing what so ever, you're not moving your head inside the game.


----------



## illram

HRTF is pretty subjective by nature given how it works. Personally I did not find Waves Nx to give me very accurate cues or really expand cues out into space very much vs SBX. But it is a free trial so for PC users, no reason not to give it a whirl to see if it works.


----------



## msidhu93

ColinMacLaren said:


> You may try, but it is very likely that this is not possible. The optical out is a separate sound device in Windows. The option will send a 5.1-to-2.0 HRFT-based downmix to the Line-Out if you enable Surround in SBX Pro Studio.


Makes sense, but if I don't use surround in sbx  pro studio and there is a Dolby digital signal, the front two channels should still go to the optical, I guess I have to try it.


----------



## Fotopaul

Just as side note, I have tested Waves NX on the Xbox along with head tracking and to be honest I find it mediocre at best. The head tracking does absolutely nothing in terms of accuracy and precision. Some might think it's more immersive I don't then again I might not sit around bobbing my head enough.  

The notion that Waves NX is so superior to anything out there is simply not true, not as far as accuracy and positional audio goes anyways. 

I very much prefer the SBX feed and then adding EQ and Compressors on top of that feed.


----------



## illram

Fotopaul said:


> Just as side note, I have tested Waves NX on the Xbox along with head tracking and to be honest I find it mediocre at best. The head tracking does absolutely nothing in terms of accuracy and precision. Some might think it's more immersive I don't then again I might not sit around bobbing my head enough.
> 
> The notion that Waves NX is so superior to anything out there is simply not true, not as far as accuracy and positional audio goes anyways.
> 
> I very much prefer the SBX feed and then adding EQ and Compressors on top of that feed.


I would think it would do nothing on Xbox as it cannot decode dolby digital, which I thought was Xbox's only means of outputting surround?


----------



## Fotopaul

illram said:


> I would think it would do nothing on Xbox as it cannot decode dolby digital, which I thought was Xbox's only means of outputting surround?



Xbox can, of course, send uncompressed stereo over SPDIF...  I also tried routing it thru my X7 with SBX off.  No real difference.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Fotopaul said:


> Just as side note, I have tested Waves NX on the Xbox along with head tracking and to be honest I find it mediocre at best. The head tracking does absolutely nothing in terms of accuracy and precision. Some might think it's more immersive I don't then again I might not sit around bobbing my head enough.
> 
> The notion that Waves NX is so superior to anything out there is simply not true, not as far as accuracy and positional audio goes anyways.
> 
> I very much prefer the SBX feed and then adding EQ and Compressors on top of that feed.



Sorry, but What? On XBox? This is not going to work properly since you have no chance of feeding Waves NX a proper 7.1 signal.


----------



## Fotopaul (Feb 16, 2019)

You can keep you What to your self kiddo, no there is no 7.1 feed from the Xbox of course, but it would mimic the way Mobius would do the head tracking rendering with digital 2.0 signal opposed to analog which you're stuck with when using Mobius.

As for surround streams I tested feeding it a proper 5.1 and 7.1 on my PC rig, not superior to either SBX with DD 5.1 stream or GSX (well GSX does sound more hollow and tinny)


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Feb 18, 2019)

Yes, but the Head tracking doesn't make much sense when it is being fed by a 2.0 signal and in this case definitely won't improve positional tracking.

If you have played a modern PC game with a decent .71 sound engine (e.g played Overwatch, CoD or Battflefield) using the Mobus and still didn't like it, then it may indeed just not work for you. But hooking it up to an Xbox and complaining that it  doesn't do much "in terms of accuracy and precision" when it is just receiving just a stereo feed is dumb. Of course it won't produce a proper surround simulation if it isn't fed a surround signal to begin with.


----------



## Fotopaul

Well, Audeze does not agree with you since they tout head tracking working just dandy with consoles even for 2.0 streams....

Regardless head tracking doesn't make sense at all unless you play a VR game, if you move your head in real life, your character does not move its head. This basic concept is obviously very hard for some of you to grasp. 

So regardless of stream, it won't simulate proper surround sound based on the head tracking simply because it's not VR. Now if you enjoy moving your head left and right and feel more immersed that's fine, but don't claim it's more positional and accurate because it's not.

Yes, I have of course tested waves NX on a game with 7.1 surround and head tracking on a pc rig, there is absolutely nothing that makes it superior in terms of accuracy and positional audio. Games being BFV which has one of the best sound design to date.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Feb 18, 2019)

Fotopaul said:


> Well, Audeze does not agree with you since they tout head tracking working just dandy with consoles even for 2.0 streams....
> 
> Regardless head tracking doesn't make sense at all unless you play a VR game, if you move your head in real life, your character does not move its head. This basic concept is obviously very hard for some of you to grasp.
> 
> ...



If you have tested Wave NX on a PC with Battelfied 5 and still did not like it (and if you set Battlefield sound device to home cinema), then that's fine, it wasn't for you.
Yet I still don't agree that the head tracking i dumb. It is simulating a 7.1 speaker set up. That's different to a VR game where the enigne does the mix directly (or games that have their own HRTF solution.

When you are sitting inside a true 7.1 speaker setup and you move your head the soun d waves will reach your ear in a different way.  A normal HRTF solution without headtracking cannot accommodate that. It is especially hard to distinguish between front and back audio cues with a pair of headphones. If I turn my head slightly and I do have headtracking front and back queues will become easily distingiushable (since they audio cues are now more situated are on the left or right). If I don't have headtracking, the position of the audio cues  are way off and I am still not able to distinguish back and front.

Of course I could just turn around ingame keeping my head straight. But if I am camping a spot and preaiming this is not really feasible. Turning my head a bit but keeping my eyes focused on the center of the screen is.

Oh and it helps with immersion.

That the headtracking makes sense on a console with a stereo signal is indeed just marketing bull.

A decent open-back headphone + bluetooth head tracker + Waves NX is by far the most complete, accurate and immersive headphone surround solution I have heard up until today. And I have heard them all (CMSS 3D, SBX Pro Studio, Sennheiser GSX-1000, Dolby Atmos for Heapdhones, Windows Sonic, Razer Surround, Out of Your head). It is just the best there is in the realm of cheap consumer audio.


----------



## Fotopaul

Yes, I have, as I repeatedly have told you. Head tracking is bull in terms of positional audio and accuracy for non-VR games. As for Atmos in real speakers, yeah right.. unless you turn your head like a mad man the minute movement won't do much in atmos setup. Let alone in a downmix in a pair of headphones.

I'd love to see a video of you guys gaming, by the sound of it you move like your watching tennis..  

Helps with immersion, sure I'd buy that but it has nothing to do with accuracy or positional audio cues.  No matter how you slice or dice it.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

I am gaming like this







On a 24" 16:9 screen going full competitive it does indeed not make much sense. On a 34" 21:9 or bigger it does help a lot.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Feb 21, 2019)

I did some blind AB-Tests with the SMSL SU-8 yesterday, comparing it to my Creative X7 using a passive switch and Virtual Audio cable and my girlfriend connecting the two DACs in random order, so I didn't know which switch setting was which DAC. There was absolutely no difference. I could not for the life of it discern between the two.

The X7 is a very nicely designed product from X7 and a real keeper for me, since it is superior feature-wise and offers tons of connection options. However, I could'nt make out any difference between different Opamps either (Burson V5-i vs AD604)


----------



## msidhu93

ColinMacLaren said:


> I did some blind AB-Tests with the SMSL SU-8 yesterday, comparing it to my Creative X7 using a passive switch and Virtual Audio cable and my girlfriend connecting the two DACs in random order, so I didn't know which switch setting was which DAC. There was absolutely no difference. I could not for the life of it discern between the two.
> 
> The X7 is a very nicely designed product from X7 and a real keeper for me, since it is superior feature-wise and offers tons of connection options. However, I couldn't make out any difference between different Opamps either (Burson V5-i vs AD604)



This is good to hear, I've been using the X7 for the past 3+ years for various uses and is now in my living room as a receiver replacement for my home theatre/desktop dac. I feel like I need to do a write up for it, it's the best audio thing I've ever owned and there is still nothing like it, perhaps the NAD M10 but still that's quite different and 4 times the price and only stereo.

Is there a major difference between the Burson V5-i and stock op amps and also does this only effect certain outputs of the X7 or all. I mainly use the Line-Outs thats why I ask, so would it be much benefit for me if there was a big difference. Oh and does the lid close with these added?


----------



## ColinMacLaren

It's likely won't make any difference.

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...ng-replacing-op-amps-in-topping-d10-dac.4576/


----------



## mike208

Just got my X7 LE to pair with my DT990's for xbox and PC gaming. I've read other posts about how to get the chat working on the xbox using the line in and I was able to get everything working, sort of. I didn't take details notes while messing with it last night, and won't be able to test tonight cause I don't have anyone to play with, but...

Depending on what settings I used, scout mode on or SBX on or off, don't recall which. Sometimes I could only hear the game chat in the right earphone, not the left. While game sound was fine in both. I am going to test using the xbox app on my computer to get the chat from it, as one of the things I love about the X7 is that it can mix multiple sources.

I am still trying to decide if I prefer stereo, dolby atmos for headphones on xbox or the SBX from the X7 for positional cues in COD Blackout. Does the multi input mixing still work when SBX is on? I think my other question/issue was with direct mode. I originally checked direct mode(normal) and direct mode(SPDIF-in) as I wanted to try just straight stereo. I feel like I had no sound at all, until i realized apparently I can't have both checked at the same time. Unchecked normal direct mode since I am using an optical cable and sound returned. All these settings are a bit confusing lol and the manual wasn't amazing. I couldn't even find the english part on it. Might have to look for something better online.

Anyway, if anyone can tell me how best to set it up for Xbox One game chat and positional cues, that would be great. Thanks!!!


----------



## illram

mike208 said:


> Just got my X7 LE to pair with my DT990's for xbox and PC gaming. I've read other posts about how to get the chat working on the xbox using the line in and I was able to get everything working, sort of. I didn't take details notes while messing with it last night, and won't be able to test tonight cause I don't have anyone to play with, but...
> 
> Depending on what settings I used, scout mode on or SBX on or off, don't recall which. Sometimes I could only hear the game chat in the right earphone, not the left. While game sound was fine in both. I am going to test using the xbox app on my computer to get the chat from it, as one of the things I love about the X7 is that it can mix multiple sources.
> 
> ...



I can't speak to the game chat but for Blackout, use Dolby Digital bitstream via optical out and turn on SBX. Turn surround up to 100% or as near it as you can stand. Atmos on Xbox requires content with an Atmos mix which Blackout does not have.

With SBX it is a very noticeably better experience in Blackout than with stereo.


----------



## Simx90

The software was so bad for me, it constantly froze and crashed. It was so annoying that I just returned it. They sounded good when they actually worked tho.


----------



## mike208

Simx90 said:


> The software was so bad for me, it constantly froze and crashed. It was so annoying that I just returned it. They sounded good when they actually worked tho.





illram said:


> I can't speak to the game chat but for Blackout, use Dolby Digital bitstream via optical out and turn on SBX. Turn surround up to 100% or as near it as you can stand. Atmos on Xbox requires content with an Atmos mix which Blackout does not have.
> 
> With SBX it is a very noticeably better experience in Blackout than with stereo.



Thanks, I will give it a try. One more question though. The xbox only gives me the option for dolby digital bitsream via optical under speakers. For headphones only Stereo uncompressed, Windows Sonic and Dolby Atmos are available. If I leave it at Stereo, will SBX do its thing still?


----------



## Fotopaul

For xbox and X7 use dolby digital bitstream and set SBX surround to 70-100% depending on preference. Using the Xbox virtual surround for headphone is a futile mission and total waste of the X7. 

For chat i use a mixamp that streams out the chat audio only to the X7 line in and uses a splitter so I can connect the mic to the Mixamp. 

Ill try to post a more detail post regarding the routing with images.


----------



## mike208

Fotopaul said:


> For xbox and X7 use dolby digital bitstream and set SBX surround to 70-100% depending on preference. Using the Xbox virtual surround for headphone is a futile mission and total waste of the X7.
> 
> For chat i use a mixamp that streams out the chat audio only to the X7 line in and uses a splitter so I can connect the mic to the Mixamp.
> 
> Ill try to post a more detail post regarding the routing with images.



Images would be lovely. Curious if I could use any mixer, as I don't have a mixamp and it seems a bit expensive if I am not going to use it's other features. Something like the Behringer MX400 perhaps! I'd be willing to buy the mixamp if it makes everything work easier. My friend is definitely giving me crap due to how "complicated" my setup is compared to his Astro A40s with mixamp. And he doesn't believe that the DT990's and the rest of my setup can be better than his. Admittedly I have spent more money for sure.

https://www.amazon.com/Behringer-Micromix-MX400-Low-Noise-4-Channel/dp/B000KGYAYQ

I did try a few games using SBX and it definitely did seem like I could hear more footsteps, but they still seems difficult to pinpoint how far away they were.

Thanks again!


----------



## kellte2

The X7 sounds so much cleaner than the mixamp, so while you might not have use for all of its features, the X7 is head and shoulders superior to the Mixamp on sound quality alone.


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> The X7 sounds so much cleaner than the mixamp, so while you might not have use for all of its features, the X7 is head and shoulders superior to the Mixamp on sound quality alone.


And it allows for daisy chaining beefier devices later on when you decide to upgrade.


----------



## mike208

kellte2 said:


> The X7 sounds so much cleaner than the mixamp, so while you might not have use for all of its features, the X7 is head and shoulders superior to the Mixamp on sound quality alone.



You misunderstand. I meant I was willing to also buy a mixamp, as that is what Fotopaul said he uses to make chat work without the workaround of using the line in. But it seems like a lot to spend when I wouldn't be using the mixamp for its surround sound. I was thinking perhaps another cheaper mixer like the Behringer could do the same as what he was using the mixamp for. 

I am liking the X7 so far. I love being able to play music while I game, I just want it all to work right. Not sure why sometimes I only have game chat in 1 earphone.



Yethal said:


> And it allows for daisy chaining beefier devices later on when you decide to upgrade.


What do you mean exactly? What beefier devices can I add? I always have the itch to upgrade lol.


----------



## Yethal

mike208 said:


> You misunderstand. I meant I was willing to also buy a mixamp, as that is what Fotopaul said he uses to make chat work without the workaround of using the line in. But it seems like a lot to spend when I wouldn't be using the mixamp for its surround sound. I was thinking perhaps another cheaper mixer like the Behringer could do the same as what he was using the mixamp for.
> 
> I am liking the X7 so far. I love being able to play music while I game, I just want it all to work right. Not sure why sometimes I only have game chat in 1 earphone.
> 
> ...


You can add an external amplifier or a dac+amplifier to the X7. That's how I use it. My X7 acts as a DSP only and outputs processed digital signal to an external dac and amp.


----------



## illram (Feb 22, 2019)

mike208 said:


> Thanks, I will give it a try. One more question though. The xbox only gives me the option for dolby digital bitsream via optical under speakers. For headphones only Stereo uncompressed, Windows Sonic and Dolby Atmos are available. If I leave it at Stereo, will SBX do its thing still?


I don't remember exactly how I have it set in my audio settings on Xbox but I am fairly certain optical out to speakers is fine. It just means it is sending the optical signal out and usually that is going to be a speaker system/receiver, so that's what they call it in the menus. Windows does the same thing. The important thing is you are piping out Dolby Digital bitstream out of the optical port; if you do that and set up the X7 properly you will enter shangri-la young grasshopper.


----------



## mike208

illram said:


> I don't remember exactly how I have it set in my audio settings on Xbox but I am fairly certain optical out to speakers is fine. It just means it is sending the optical signal out and usually that is going to be a speaker system/receiver, so that's what they call it in the menus. Windows does the same thing. The important thing is you are piping out Dolby Digital bitstream out of the optical port; if you do that and set up the X7 properly you will enter shangri-la young grasshopper.



Sorry my point was about when using headphones not speakers. I have a set of powered vanatoo transparent zeros I use normally for my PC and Xbox. I don't know if they can or should even be hooked up to the x7 since they have their own amp.

But when I use headphones the only option in Xbox is for stereo, windows sonic or Dolby atmos. I'm assuming since the x7 is the DSP that I just leave headphones on stereo???


----------



## illram

mike208 said:


> Sorry my point was about when using headphones not speakers. I have a set of powered vanatoo transparent zeros I use normally for my PC and Xbox. I don't know if they can or should even be hooked up to the x7 since they have their own amp.
> 
> But when I use headphones the only option in Xbox is for stereo, windows sonic or Dolby atmos. I'm assuming since the x7 is the DSP that I just leave headphones on stereo???


I am also talking about headphones plugged into your X7, which I presume is hooked up to your Xbox via optical. Xbox audio just needs to be set to optical out/dolby bitstream and it does not matter whether the Xbox says it is speakers or not.

SBX needs a surround feed such as Dolby Digital to work. It will not give you virtual surround with a stereo feed.


----------



## Fotopaul

mike208 said:


> Images would be lovely. Curious if I could use any mixer, as I don't have a mixamp and it seems a bit expensive if I am not going to use it's other features. Something like the Behringer MX400 perhaps! I'd be willing to buy the mixamp if it makes everything work easier. My friend is definitely giving me crap due to how "complicated" my setup is compared to his Astro A40s with mixamp. And he doesn't believe that the DT990's and the rest of my setup can be better than his. Admittedly I have spent more money for sure.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Behringer-Micromix-MX400-Low-Noise-4-Channel/dp/B000KGYAYQ
> 
> ...


Ill try to get something together tomorrow. 

No the only reason to use the Mixamp is due to its chip licensing which allows it use chat audio over USB on the Xbox. Albeit not the most cost-effective route but certainly the most straight forward without cables going from your Xbox one controller into the X7 etc. The only ways to get chat audio out of the XBOX is thru USB (the device that has a licensed chip) or thru the 3.5mm port of you Xbox one hand controller.

The third option with varying success is to use Xbox app on a windows pc, which will require another setup all together. Not really worth imho.

For me the Mixamps the perfect solution as it allows me to get chat without adding cables to my controller or my headphones.

The settings on the X7 certainly depends on the cans you use.


----------



## mike208

Fotopaul said:


> Ill try to get something together tomorrow.
> 
> No the only reason to use the Mixamp is due to its chip licensing which allows it use chat audio over USB on the Xbox. Albeit not the most cost-effective route but certainly the most straight forward without cables going from your Xbox one controller into the X7 etc. The only ways to get chat audio out of the XBOX is thru USB (the device that has a licensed chip) or thru the 3.5mm port of you Xbox one hand controller.
> 
> ...




Yeah like I said, I am willing to get a mixamp if it makes setup easier. But now I am wondering if I can manage the same thing with my turtle beach Stealth 500x transmitter. It is an entirely wireless headset solution for xbox one, about 5 years old. It has a transmitter box with optical in and out and a 3.5mm analog input. I'm doubting it will work. But wondering what would happen if I use it plugged in USB to the xbox one, then optical in from the xbox to the transmitter then optical out to the x7. Might need to find me another optical cable and give it a try. Otherwise mixamp it is. Which is the best one to get?


----------



## Fotopaul

Yes it certainly will, unless you can feed analog chat signal into the X7 it wont work with the TTB headset.

This is the Mixamp that works with XBOX and USB chat.

https://www.astrogaming.com/mixamps/MIXAMP-TR.html?dwvar_MIXAMP-TR_color=White#start=1


----------



## mike208

Fotopaul said:


> Yes it certainly will, unless you can feed analog chat signal into the X7 it wont work with the TTB headset.
> 
> This is the Mixamp that works with XBOX and USB chat.
> 
> https://www.astrogaming.com/mixamps/MIXAMP-TR.html?dwvar_MIXAMP-TR_color=White#start=1



You the man, order placed. I'm not complaining, but I can't believe how much money I have put into this audio setup lol.


----------



## Fotopaul

Well it's money well spent imho if you want Xbox chat without hassle. The sweet thing with the X7 is that you can now very easily adjust the chat volume with the X7 mixer.

You will need a 3.5mm make to to rca male cable to connect from the Mixamp stream out (3.5mm female) to the X7 stereo in (rca) with the Mix amp comes a y splitter cable. Very important that you use this splitter cable to connect your mic signal from your headset (or external mic) you can't just plug in the mic directy into the mix amp as it will not separate the mic in and headphone out from the jack.

Make sure you get good cables, I got a 3.5mm to rca from amazon that was garbage and gave a lot of hiss.  

Also make sure you adjust the stream out (on the mixmp) and line in on the X7 to prevent from getting to much gain and noise from the the Mixamp.

I actually use a switch for my Mixamp as it's connected to both my Mac and my Xbox one X. With a press of a button i connect to the Mac and can open the Mixamp software, click again and it connects back to the Xbox. Not that useful now as i don't use the Mixamp for other then chat, and once i set the noise gate and stream out gain i really don't change it. But when i used the Mixamp on its own it was handy to switch to the mixamp software to make the presets for different headphones etc.


----------



## TeeReQs

I use the xbox app on windows for chat, which doesn't introduce anymore devices or cables. You can only use it for party chat, so as long as you don't need to talk to anybody else it gets the job done. I know that might not work for some, but its a decent solution.


----------



## Fotopaul

Well it does introduce windows computer..


----------



## TeeReQs

It does, so if you have your xbox away from your pc it's not ideal. For me though, I have everything at my desk : X7, PC, PS4, Switch, etc. so it works.


----------



## mike208

Fotopaul said:


> Well it's money well spent imho if you want Xbox chat without hassle. The sweet thing with the X7 is that you can now very easily adjust the chat volume with the X7 mixer.
> 
> You will need a 3.5mm make to to rca male cable to connect from the Mixamp stream out (3.5mm female) to the X7 stereo in (rca) with the Mix amp comes a y splitter cable. Very important that you use this splitter cable to connect your mic signal from your headset (or external mic) you can't just plug in the mic directy into the mix amp as it will not separate the mic in and headphone out from the jack.
> 
> ...



So you still have to use the 3.5mm to rca adapter? Hopefully that doesn't cause me the same issues I'm having now. Not sure if the one I got is good but it had good reviews.


----------



## Fotopaul

Yes you have to feed the chat audio into tthe X7 which you use as your decoder/DAC/headphone amp. As long as you get a high quality cable it will work great.


----------



## mike208

Fotopaul said:


> Yes you have to feed the chat audio into tthe X7 which you use as your decoder/DAC/headphone amp. As long as you get a high quality cable it will work great.



I was doing that already with my current setup but sometimes it would only play the chat from one ear. Just depended what settings I had on


----------



## Fotopaul

Then your doing it wrong, where do you take the xbox chat from  and how do you feed into the X7 ? The way i explained is not a matter of hit or miss, it works. The only reason i mentioned the cable is bad cables can often be the culprit from static and noise.


----------



## mike208

Fotopaul said:


> Then your doing it wrong, where do you take the xbox chat from  and how do you feed into the X7 ? The way i explained is not a matter of hit or miss, it works. The only reason i mentioned the cable is bad cables can often be the culprit from static and noise.



Yeah it was weird, I haven't been able to test again but I feel like when sbx or scout mode or maybe direct mode was on was when it did it. Other times it worked


----------



## Fotopaul (Feb 23, 2019)

Scout mode is useless imho and should not be used. Why spend hundreds of dollars on a good DAC/headphone amp just to make it sound like crap.  The main benefit of the SBX (for me) is that I get positional audio cues, without sacrificing too much of the sound design in the game.

Besides neither Scout mode or SBX will affect the line in signal to that degree, in fact, I just tested the in line with a soundtrack from my phone and the effect scout and SBX has on the line in signal (opposed to the bitstream coming from the Xbox) is negligent.  

Ill post some images and explanation later today.


----------



## illram

TeeReQs said:


> It does, so if you have your xbox away from your pc it's not ideal. For me though, I have everything at my desk : X7, PC, PS4, Switch, etc. so it works.


Can you use the Android app to do the same thing? Then all someone would need is their (android) phone.


----------



## ls13coco

ColinMacLaren said:


> I did some blind AB-Tests with the SMSL SU-8 yesterday, comparing it to my Creative X7 using a passive switch and Virtual Audio cable and my girlfriend connecting the two DACs in random order, so I didn't know which switch setting was which DAC. There was absolutely no difference. I could not for the life of it discern between the two.
> 
> The X7 is a very nicely designed product from X7 and a real keeper for me, since it is superior feature-wise and offers tons of connection options. However, I could'nt make out any difference between different Opamps either (Burson V5-i vs AD604)



Very interesting to hear! What about with some of the different settings on the SU-8?
I've been planning to buy a SU-8 and a R2R dac sub $450 usd to go with some newly bought amps, but if the X7 Dac is really that close.. the SU-8 might be a waste of money.


----------



## mike208 (Feb 23, 2019)

Fotopaul said:


> Scout mode is useless imho and should not be used. Why spend hundreds of dollars on a good DAC/headphone amp just to make it sound like crap.  The main benefit of the SBX (for me) is that I get positional audio cues, without sacrificing too much of the sound design in the game.
> 
> Besides neither Scout mode or SBX will affect the line in signal to that degree, in fact, I just tested the in line with a soundtrack from my phone and the effect scout and SBX has on the line in signal (opposed to the bitstream coming from the Xbox) is negligent.
> 
> Ill post some images and explanation later today.




So I was able to test again today. I swear at one point I had chat audio in both sides of the headphones at some point(my friend agreed with this). But when I tested this time, none of the settings seems to make a difference, I turned SBX/ scout mode, direct mode all on and off with no difference. I change the xbox audio settings, no difference. I went ahead and swapped the red and white RCA cables(mean red into white and vice versa, that did make the chat audio move from the right cup to the left, so perhaps the cable is bad. I can pick up another to test.

Update: So I changed the xbox speaker audio output from Dolby digital to stereo uncompressed and that fixed it, chat in both headphones. Changed it to DTS and it still worked, changed back to Dolby Digital and its still working. The odd thing is it still sounds louder(just chat not game audio) in the right cup. I used the control panel to lower the right side of of the line in and it seemed to turn both of them down, so I am thinking its a mono signal not stereo. Does that make sense?

Update 2: Internet told me I needed to provide the 3.5mm to RCA cable so I bought one on amazon, the one I have been using. But when I opened the X7 I noticed there appeared to be one. I just switched to that one and now my friend sounds louder in my left earphone. Super confused.


----------



## Fotopaul (Feb 23, 2019)

Here is some infographic showing how to correctly connect your X7 and Mixamp Pro TR to your Xbox One.




 

Link to high res pdf HERE


----------



## Fotopaul

mike208 said:


> So I was able to test again today. I swear at one point I had chat audio in both sides of the headphones at some point(my friend agreed with this). But when I tested this time, none of the settings seems to make a difference, I turned SBX/ scout mode, direct mode all on and off with no difference. I change the xbox audio settings, no difference. I went ahead and swapped the red and white RCA cables(mean red into white and vice versa, that did make the chat audio move from the right cup to the left, so perhaps the cable is bad. I can pick up another to test.
> 
> Update: So I changed the xbox speaker audio output from Dolby digital to stereo uncompressed and that fixed it, chat in both headphones. Changed it to DTS and it still worked, changed back to Dolby Digital and its still working. The odd thing is it still sounds louder(just chat not game audio) in the right cup. I used the control panel to lower the right side of of the line in and it seemed to turn both of them down, so I am thinking its a mono signal not stereo. Does that make sense?
> 
> Update 2: Internet told me I needed to provide the 3.5mm to RCA cable so I bought one on amazon, the one I have been using. But when I opened the X7 I noticed there appeared to be one. I just switched to that one and now my friend sounds louder in my left earphone. Super confused.



Where do you route your chat audio from into the X7 ?

Setiings on the xbox should be as follow:

*Speaker Audio
*
HDMI audio 
_Off_

Optical audio 
_Bitstream out_

Bitstream Format
_Dolby Digital _


----------



## mike208

Fotopaul said:


> Where do you route your chat audio from into the X7 ?
> 
> Setiings on the xbox should be as follow:
> 
> ...




Thanks I will take a look at that info. That is the same settings I currently have set on the Xbox. Currently I have a 3.5mm splitter connected to my xbox controller, one side has my modmic plugged in, the other side has the 3.5mm to RCA cable, which then routes to the line in on the X7, then I have my DT990 headphones plugged into the 1/4" jack on the X7.

Perhaps the splitter I am using is the wrong type? I originaly got it before the X7 when I knew I would need to plug both my headphones and mic into the controller. Maybe its not meant to do mic in and then the line out to line in on the X7, but I thought this was the proper setup.


----------



## Fotopaul

The audio from the controller is crap, you can count on issues going that route. I have a lot of different controllers.. Stock, Elite, Razer ultimate, Razer Tournament all can behave differently with chat audio from the audio port on the controller. 

The port on the stock controllers is crap, very noisy. The elite Controller would not work with chat unless I plugged in the cable in the controller first and then in the headset if I did it the other way around I got static and dropouts like crazy.


----------



## Fotopaul (Feb 23, 2019)

My home office






My current setup consists of the X7 as a decoder and Mixamp for Chat and then outputting the surround thru toslink to my Quantum 2 for DA and then thru to my HP4 headphone amp and my Philips X2HR.


----------



## mike208 (Feb 24, 2019)

Fotopaul said:


> The audio from the controller is crap, you can count on issues going that route. I have a lot of different controllers.. Stock, Elite, Razer ultimate, Razer Tournament all can behave differently with chat audio from the audio port on the controller.
> 
> The port on the stock controllers is crap, very noisy. The elite Controller would not work with chat unless I plugged in the cable in the controller first and then in the headset if I did it the other way around I got static and dropouts like crazy.


 Got my mixamp today, hooking it up now, will let you know how it works. I did have another question though, couldn't remember if it was use or another post I read where someone was using and optical/SPDIF switch. I picked up one of those as well, but thought I bought the wrong 1(3 In's/1 Out) but then I realized I may need that one to connect multiple consoles to the X7, but may also need one with multiple outputs(or one with multiple ins and outs) so that I can also run SPDIF from my xbox to my vanatoo speakers. Since they are powered speakers I am not sure I can connect them to the X7 directly.

Amazon is going to flag my account lol. I've bought and need to return an incorrect cable, accidentally bought and need to return a 2nd mixamp as well as another pair of headphones I wanted to try and didn't end up liking lol

Update, got it hooked up. have a noticeable hiss always though. I do have a lot of cables running all over the place, could be interference. Think I saw a post somewhere where someone else had the same issue as well. It also appears as though the controls on the mixamp aren't working. Volume and game/voice dials seem to do nothing. Although, if I turn down the volume on the X&, the hiss goes away, even when at a volume when I can still hear other sound just not as well as I'd like.

Also my friend is saying I sound staticy or am breaking up a lot. This may be unrelated though, think I fixed it. On second thought now I think the mic just isn't picking my voice up all the time. Does the mixamp have a noise gate perhaps?


----------



## mike208

Fotopaul said:


> My home office
> 
> 
> 
> My current setup consists of the X7 as a decoder and Mixamp for Chat and then outputting the surround thru toslink to my Quantum 2 for DA and then thru to my HP4 headphone amp and my Philips X2HR.




Holy crap, what all do you do with all that? Serious question.


----------



## Fotopaul

mike208 said:


> Got my mixamp today, hooking it up now, will let you know how it works. I did have another question though, couldn't remember if it was use or another post I read where someone was using and optical/SPDIF switch. I picked up one of those as well, but thought I bought the wrong 1(3 In's/1 Out) but then I realized I may need that one to connect multiple consoles to the X7, but may also need one with multiple outputs(or one with multiple ins and outs) so that I can also run SPDIF from my xbox to my vanatoo speakers. Since they are powered speakers I am not sure I can connect them to the X7 directly.
> 
> Amazon is going to flag my account lol. I've bought and need to return an incorrect cable, accidentally bought and need to return a 2nd mixamp as well as another pair of headphones I wanted to try and didn't end up liking lol
> 
> Update, got it hooked up. have a noticeable hiss always though. I do have a lot of cables running all over the place, could be interference. Think I saw a post somewhere where someone else had the same issue as well



Nice, Spdif switches can be quite good and they can be terrible. I have used Ligawo Toslink switch with Xbox and it worked fine, some of the cheaper ones do, however, cause some jitter in the signal adding some hiss/noise. 

To get sound out of the X7 you have 4 options, headphones, speakers (built in amp) optical out (with surround mix if enabled) line out (also with surround mix enabled)  for active speakers you need to use the analog line out. (left and right rca on the back)


----------



## Fotopaul

mike208 said:


> Holy crap, what all do you do with all that? Serious question.



Well it's my office..  Im photographer by trade and I have a home office for when I'm not in the studio. So most of my post work is done in my home office. Photo/video/sound editing  etc. 

The X7 is however only for pleasure and Xbox gaming, and netflix.    Most of my gear is not in the frame though, lighting, grip and camera gear...


----------



## Fotopaul

You need to control the level of the line in and the X7 stream out. The noise gate of the Mixamp can be adjusted in the Mixamp app as is shown in the infographic. I have mine set to streaming as I have a rather quite office. That setting does not cause dropouts or cutting of the first syllables when I start to speak. 

Set the Mixamp stream level close to full and adjust the level of the line in on the X7, i have mine usually between 15-20 percent. If i set it to 100% you get some heavy noise. That's just the Mixamp and it's preamps and noise gate, it's simply not better than that.


----------



## mike208

Fotopaul said:


> Nice, Spdif switches can be quite good and they can be terrible. I have used Ligawo Toslink switch with Xbox and it worked fine, some of the cheaper ones do, however, cause some jitter in the signal adding some hiss/noise.
> 
> To get sound out of the X7 you have 4 options, headphones, speakers (built in amp) optical out (with surround mix if enabled) line out (also with surround mix enabled)  for active speakers you need to use the analog line out. (left and right rca on the back)



Oh duh, I can use the optical out to my speakers, totally forgot about that. Not digging the mic monitoring(don't think thats what it is, just a byproduct of using the stream from mixamp to line in on the X7). I can't mute line in on the x7 software cause then my teammates can't hear me either. I can hear him in both sides of the headphone so that is an improvement and being wireless to the xbox controller is amazing for sure, but why aren't the dials on the mixamp working? I need to hook it up to the computer and check out the software I guess.

Oh and I pulled it out so the cables aren't running near everything else and I still have the hiss. I will definitely need to fix that.


----------



## Fotopaul

Unless your speakers have a built-in DAC you cannot use optical out from the X7 to your speakers.  Mic monitoring needs to be turned off, anyone using that for game chat needs to be spanked. This is turned off in the Mixamp software, which you really need to use, the Mixamp is useless in this setup without it.

I have a USB switch, so by a press of a button, I can switch the mixamp between Xbox and my mac, very useful for setting the mixamp up. Just remember you need to press the power button  (to white) to switch the Mixamp to PC mode and then press it again so it glows red and goes back to Xbox mode.


----------



## mike208 (Feb 24, 2019)

Fotopaul said:


> Unless your speakers have a built-in DAC you cannot use optical out from the X7 to your speakers.  Mic monitoring needs to be turned off, anyone using that for game chat needs to be spanked. This is turned off in the Mixamp software, which you really need to use, the Mixamp is useless in this setup without it.
> 
> I have a USB switch, so by a press of a button, I can switch the mixamp between Xbox and my mac, very useful for setting the mixamp up. Just remember you need to press the power button  (to white) to switch the Mixamp to PC mode and then press it again so it glows red and goes back to Xbox mode.



I'm still an audio noob, but I assume my speakers do have a built in DAC as they definitely have optical in. I have been using them with the Xbox for quite some time. My friend and I decided to keep playing, so I haven't had a chance to use the mixamp software. I do have it installed, will set it up in a bit. I even googleed how to turn off mic monitoring for the mixamp and reddit said you can't lol.

The USB switch is a good idea. I did read about switching it from PC to Xbox mode. Thanks again for all your help.

I tried running the optical out from the x7 to my speakers and I think I am getting some nasty feedback from the mic maybe


----------



## Fotopaul (Feb 24, 2019)

Well if they have an optical in they do indeed have a DAC.

Mic monitoring (called side tone in the Astro Commander) can be turned off.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

ls13coco said:


> Very interesting to hear! What about with some of the different settings on the SU-8?
> I've been planning to buy a SU-8 and a R2R dac sub $450 usd to go with some newly bought amps, but if the X7 Dac is really that close.. the SU-8 might be a waste of money.



Getting the SU-8 if you already own an X7 doesn''t make much sense, unless you really need the balanced connection because of some serious ground loop issues or other kind of interferences.

The X7 does digital-analog-decoding just as good as any modern DAC (= no audible differences) and measures pretty good in terms of distortion. The line-out is a little bit weaker then the SU-8 (1.9 VRMs vs 2.1 VRMS), but that should not make too much of a difference. The SU-8 maybe has a bit less background noise over USB. https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/user-report-amp.php?id=649&page=amp-creative-x7-le

The X7 has far more connection options and a decently powerful headphone amp. I am getting a tube amp, but I still want the option of a transistor amp for comparison and lower impedance headphones. The corresponding amp for the SU-8 is the SH-8 which is actually less powerful then the X7 (51mw vs 71mw into 600 Ohm).

The SU-8 sound settings aren't an equalizer, they just add distortion to the second and third harmonics (it even says so in the official specs). You won't hear much difference, if at all.   Get some real tubes for that. This i a bit  like the Schiit Multibit DACs, they all add serious harmonic distortion, which many perceive as "more musical" or "better timbre" and most people cannot discern at blind A/B tests (looking at you, Zeos).

The X7 has its issues, you have to fiddle around a lot in the control panel for switching between different outs and use cases and using SPDIF for input isn't really an option since you can only control it via app. But unless you really need the balanced connection or the remote, the X7 does the same as the whole SMSL stack of SU-8, SH-8 and DA-8, but at a much lower price point (usually around 150 EUR used on ebay).


----------



## Fotopaul

ColinMacLaren said:


> The X7 does digital-analog-decoding just as good as any modern DAC (= no audible differences) and measures pretty good in terms of distortion. .



It's a good DAC, but saying is as good as any modern DAC doesn't really say or prove much. Feeding the SPDIF to my Q2 rendered sounds I never heard before in BFV, so you can get an audible difference for sure.




ColinMacLaren said:


> The X7 has its issues, you have to fiddle around a lot in the control panel for switching between different outs and use cases and using SPDIF for input isn't really an option since you can only control it via app.



Not really lineout/amp can bet set and forget and switching to headphones automatically done when plugging/unplugging them or by a switch of a button.  

Not sure what your own about SPDIF, as it's one of most complete options consoles. 

In short, very few devices can do what the X7 can do in its form factor it can handle multiple sources at once and is the perfect bridge between a console and PC


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Feb 25, 2019)

Fotopaul said:


> It's a good DAC, but saying is as good as any modern DAC doesn't really say or prove much. Feeding the SPDIF to my Q2 rendered sounds I never heard before in BFV, so you can get an audible difference for sure.



That's what I thought unitl I did some A/B testing. I got myself the SMSL SU-8 with 2x Sabre E9308QM and immediately noticed the elevated level of detail, but also the famous "Sabre Glare". Then I fed the same signal to both the X7 and the SU-8, connected them to the same amp with using a passive switch, had my girlfriend connect the cables in a random order and did A/B tests. I listend closely for two hours and I was not able to make out any difference between the two sources. Modern DACs measure a bit better, but thats only in the inaudible spectrum.



Fotopaul said:


> Not really lineout/amp can bet set and forget and switching to headphones automatically done when plugging/unplugging them or by a switch of a button.
> 
> Not sure what your own about SPDIF, as it's one of most complete options consoles.
> 
> In short, very few devices can do what the X7 can do in its form factor it can handle multiple sources at once and is the perfect bridge between a console and PC



I am using it on PC and I have serious issues. Sometimes when I turn it on, it is set to powered speaker out, mic volume at 100% and mic monitoring enabled. This causes a feedback loop that wakes up the whole house. Direct Mode is always off when I turn it on, headphones are sometimes not recognized and I have to plug/unplug them. Since I am using both the lineout to a headphone amp and pssive spekaers, I have to switch between "LineOut only, headphone surround via LineOut enabled" and "Amplified out, LineOut only, headphone surround via LineOut disabled" as well as enable direct mode for critical listening or disable direct mode for gaming with voice chat because direct mutes the microphone input. That's all not very convenient.


----------



## Fotopaul (Feb 25, 2019)

So that is your conclusion ?! That because you made a blind test no DAC or no one else can make out a difference?

Having two sets of MDR-7506 ref I can switch between two DAC/amplifiers as well as recording both digital signal and analog from the X7.

My conclusion is of coursed based on that.

Well i use the X7 with Mac and Xbox, neither which has any of the issues you describe.

My outputs of the X7 SDIF to Q2, LIneout of Sony MDR-HW700, AMP out to X7M speakers, neither which is affected by plugging/unplugging headphones or starting up my computer or Xbox. The settings do not change unless I change them.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

If your are using two headphones and switch them around then you cannot switch them around instantly. Connect two DACs to the same PC, use Virtual Audio cable to feed them the same signal, hook up a 2-1 passive switch and an amplifier and listen again. Our acoustic memory is very flawed, even switching the headphones  takes too much time to make a somewhat objective comparison. Maybe my hearing isn't perfect, maybe with higher levels of harmonic distortion or if the manufacturer inlcuded some kind of sounding there is an audible difference. At least for the . 

Do you keep the X7 plugged in to the power line all the time? I have it connected to a power strip hat I turn off when I am not using my PC. And it does some weird stuff for me when 
turned back on. Others have reported the same issues in this thread already.


----------



## Fotopaul

I have several headphones as well as the ability to monitor analogs feeds from the X7 and the digital in real time with the same pair of headphones. I have 4 DAC's connected to my Imac and I'm quite familiar with audio routing but thank you.  

Yes, my X7 is connected to the mains all the time, there is no reason for me to disconnect the X7 from mains.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

You are feeding the compressed Dolby Digital feed from your Xbox into the X7, then the HRTF mix of the X7 to another DAC, claiming this reveals details you never heard before in a game. This is like the most subjective statement one can do. 

I did at least do some A/B testing. Most of the time I didn't even notice when my girlfriend pushed the button to switch inputs. 

I highly doubt you could make out any difference between just using the headphone out of the X7 and your setup when volume matched. The Q2 would't even be able to drive my T1s properly, which the X7 does with ease.


----------



## Fotopaul

You do realize the spdif signal can have the mix applied or not, it's a choice.. the Q2 can, of course, take the signal direct from the Xbox thru a ligawo toslink split which i also have. Most things audio is subjective, which is why your first blatant statement is bordering to ignorant.

Doesn't really matter what you believe as you have no experience with the Q2 and the X7. The HP4 drives cans better than the X7 FYI.. 

In the end, you think the X7 DAC can't be bested, I think it can. Now ill let your girlfriend push your buttons in peace..


----------



## Yethal

ColinMacLaren said:


> Getting the SU-8 if you already own an X7 doesn''t make much sense, unless you really need the balanced connection because of some serious ground loop issues or other kind of interferences.
> 
> The X7 does digital-analog-decoding just as good as any modern DAC (= no audible differences) and measures pretty good in terms of distortion. The line-out is a little bit weaker then the SU-8 (1.9 VRMs vs 2.1 VRMS), but that should not make too much of a difference. The SU-8 maybe has a bit less background noise over USB. https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/user-report-amp.php?id=649&page=amp-creative-x7-le
> 
> ...


If you ever happen to visit Poland, please come over. I'd love for you to A/B X7 dac with the Yggdrasil and tell me there is no audible difference between the two.

Thank god we don't all take use Zeos as a point of reference.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Yethal said:


> If you ever happen to visit Poland, please come over. I'd love for you to A/B X7 dac with the Yggdrasil and tell me there is no audible difference between the two.
> 
> Thank god we don't all take use Zeos as a point of reference.



No, my point of reference is Amir. And I do believe that dhe Schiit Yggdrasil sounds different. It may even sound better on a subjective level. However, it doesn't produce a cleaner ouptut then the X7 or SU-8.

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...ents-and-review-of-schiit-yggdrasil-dac.2358/
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/smsl-su-8-version-2-balanced-dac.5433/


----------



## Yethal

ColinMacLaren said:


> No, my point of reference is Amir. And I do believe that dhe Schiit Yggdrasil sounds different. It may even sound better on a subjective level. However, it doesn't produce a cleaner ouptut then the X7 or SU-8.
> 
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...ents-and-review-of-schiit-yggdrasil-dac.2358/
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/smsl-su-8-version-2-balanced-dac.5433/


The same Amir that doesn't know that you only need to swap the cable to make headphones balanced?
The same Amir that took a heat gun to a dac to skip warm up period?
The same Amir that cannot operate the Audio Precision measurement tool and when called out on it blamed AP for allowing him to make the mistake?
The same Amir that calls Audio-GD UI confusing and unintuitive while at the same time claiming expertise in using Audio precision gear?
The same Amir that only measured Yggdrasil's single ended output because "balanced outputs are irrelevant" while at the same time measuring the balanced outputs of a Benchmark dac?
The same Amir that keeps shilling for those awful topping dacs while simultaneously claiming objectivity?

Honestly, I'm too lazy to browse that pos forum for all the reference, here's one link that I bookmarked for occasions such as this.
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...a-common-balanced-headphone-for-testing.4949/


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Feb 26, 2019)

Didn't he measure the Yggdrassil three times or something? And another one that hast to justify his expensive purchase for himself. That's simple ego protection bias. The topic of this thread is the X7 btw.


----------



## Yethal

I really don't need to justify anything to myself. I'm happy with the gear I own. But the offer stands, if you ever visit Poland feel free to come by. Then you'll be able to actually compare stuff instead of armchairing.


----------



## ls13coco

Yethal said:


> I really don't need to justify anything to myself. I'm happy with the gear I own. But the offer stands, if you ever visit Poland feel free to come by. Then you'll be able to actually compare stuff instead of armchairing.



Do you have some general comparisons you could make over the Yggy and X7? Seems hard to find many comparisons to the X7, I won't let go of it as it is very convenient and I have no complaints. But with the money I've put into this hobby so far, I wouldn't mind having more options in dac choices or to be possibly held back by a dac.


----------



## Yethal

ls13coco said:


> Do you have some general comparisons you could make over the Yggy and X7? Seems hard to find many comparisons to the X7, I won't let go of it as it is very convenient and I have no complaints. But with the money I've put into this hobby so far, I wouldn't mind having more options in dac choices or to be possibly held back by a dac.


I do but what's the point? Those are two vastly different devices, with different use cases, prices and target groups. And one of them is a dac only while another one is an all-in-one solution. Seriously, it's an apples to oranges comparison.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Amir really made himself some followers despite all the laughable bull he pulled. Amazing.


----------



## Baten (Feb 27, 2019)

Yethal said:


> The same Amir that doesn't know that you *only need to swap the cable to make headphones balanced*?
> ...
> The same Amir that keeps shilling for those *awful topping dacs* while simultaneously claiming objectivity?



Wait, you can't make ANY headphone balanced 'just by swapping cable'. That really depends on the headphone?... I'm confused with your statement here man. The internal wiring does need to support it. Sure for basically any 2-pole cabled headphone it's trivial but that's not always the case.
Also, I'm not a big fan of ESS Sabre-based devices but the Topping DX3 with its AKM4493 sounds really, really good to my ears and has enough power that my THX AAA is not even needed. The DX3 is a steal at its price.

You come across as an amirm hater, not even withstanding his "fail" moments or no, I'm having a hard time seeing you as the image of objectivity either....


----------



## Yethal

Baten said:


> Wait, you can't make ANY headphone balanced 'just by swapping cable'. That really depends on the headphone?... I'm confused with your statement here man. The internal wiring does need to support it. Sure for basically any 2-pole cabled headphone it's trivial but that's not always the case.


If it's a dual entry or a single entry with a four pin plug (Fostex TH60RP for instance) then yes, you can. Headphones that use a single entry three pin plugs require mods.



Baten said:


> You come across as an amirm hater, not even withstanding his "fail" moments or no, I'm having a hard time seeing you as the image of objectivity either....


I wouldn't call myself a hater but yes, I'm not a fan of Amir. If he were presenting his "findings" as personal opinions then honestly I wouldn't care but presenting them as unbiased objective truth and simultaneously calling everyone who came to different conclusions shills (60hz hum on Yggdrasil being an example) is just toxic behavior.
No, I don't consider myself an objective person either. The difference is I don't claim to be the only objective person in the industry and don't use eristics to mask my incompetence (bandwidth limiting and unreproducible hum on Jotunheim).


----------



## Baten

Fair enough  but honestly, don't extend that to Topping. The D50 etc might not wow the average person but the DX3 is a worthy piece of equipment, ASR drama or not


----------



## mike208 (Feb 27, 2019)

So I see creative has the E-MU XM7 speakers on sale for $99 right now. I have a nice set of vanatoo Transparent 0's I use as desktop speakers now and I have to believe they are probably better than the E-MU XM7, but @earfonia did seem to like the E-MU XM7 well enough. Wondering if I should pick a set up. But if I don't use them on my computer, then I'm not sure what I would do with them. Maybe try to get a surround sound setup for my computer lol, but it would be mismatched speakers


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Feb 28, 2019)

Fegefeuer said:


> Amir really made himself some followers despite all the laughable bull**** he pulled. Amazing.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stereoanlage#Aktive_Komponenten



> Highly polemic debates about what qualifies as good a good recording or good equipment, which often differ from each other because of their specific sounding, are common in the high end scene. The High end scene in general neglects technical measurements as insufficient for describing the “musicality” of a piece of equipment, what already hints that the– actually unwanted -  specific sounding of the components plays a part. […] The reason for slightly differing assessment of tonality lie both within in the nonlinearity of the human ear and psychoacoustics and most importantly the influence of the acoustic effects of the control room. The Institut für Rundfunktechnik (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Institut_für_Rundfunktechnik) has conducted comprehensive hearing studies during the past decades, which measurement thresholds are no to be exceeded so that the components along the audio signal path don’t create their own sounding. If these thresholds are exceeded the components change the audio signal audibly and create a random kind of “sound”. If these measurements are exceeded, the component is then called “not neutral” and the hearing experience becomes a purely personal and subjective matter. Especially the frequency response, dynamic response, non-linear distortions and in some cases channel separation play a part. However, the creation of the frequency response, dynamics and stereo-separation are the duty of the sound editors, recording engineers, conductors and musicians and these are designed in a deliberate way.  On the contrary, added harmonics, difference tones and phase shifts are unwanted, but play a huge part in the subjective evaluation of the sound.



Long story short. As long as certain measurement thresholds aren't a exceeded, there are no *audible *differences between two pieces of equipment. However, some High End components deliberately exceed these thresholds in order to create a sound that some may consider "more musical". That's pretty much what Schiit has done with its Mulittbit line.

Don't get me wrong - I am totally fine with that. I actually got myself a tube amplifier this week for exactly this reason. But I am aware of the fact that it alters the sound in a way that is not true to the recording, but that I prefer on a personal, subjective level.

But if one is looking for a neutral sounding piece of equipment, an X7 or Topping stack is as good as any because they all measure pretty good.


----------



## Yethal (Feb 28, 2019)

mike208 said:


> So I see creative has the E-MU XM7 speakers on sale for $99 right now. I have a nice set of vanatoo Transparent 0's I use as desktop speakers now and I have to believe they are probably better than the E-MU XM7, but @earfonia did seem to like the E-MU XM7 well enough. Wondering if I should pick a set up. But if I don't use them on my computer, then I'm not sure what I would do with them. Maybe try to get a surround sound setup for my computer lol, but it would be mismatched speakers


You'd need a separate power amp to use XM7 as surround. X7 only supports stereo passive speakers. For 4.0 and 5.1 you need either powered speakers or a separate power amp.

As for the 'it measures good so it sounds neutral'. Audio measurements are performed using test tones, not actual music. We just operate under the assumption that if a dac reproduces linearly a 1khz sine wave then it must do the same for actual multi track. Recently there's been a push in the industry to transition to multi-tone measurements but as of now it didn't really gain traction.
Personally I'd love for AES to release a set of reference tracks for each genre and make the manufacturers perform all measurements using those known good tracks and not test tones.


----------



## msidhu93

mike208 said:


> But if I don't use them on my computer, then I'm not sure what I would do with them. Maybe try to get a surround sound setup for my computer lol, but it would be mismatched speakers



Back in the day, I thought of adding a SMSL 36A for a stereo amp for the rear channels to be used alongside the internal amp of the X7 for the front channels which can be done with this. Matching is not a real issue when it comes to the surround channels, only the front and centre if you are using one.

Still looking to add some sort of IR remote control functionality for the X7, so far the only options I can find is miniDSP if the X7 is used with a power amp or a FLIRC to control windows volume which is also X7 volume but this would only work if my HTPC is on all day. Any other options anyone?


----------



## raband

msidhu93 said:


> Any other options anyone?



Phone app is the only other one as far as I know


----------



## msidhu93

raband said:


> Phone app is the only other one as far as I know



It is nice that there is something at least with the phone app, but it is cumbersome to turn Bluetooth on, then connect and then wait, all just to change volume unless I leave bluetooth on which I don't want to do. Even more so when other members want to adjust volume when watching tv or whatever and it seems easier to just get up and adjust it at the unit at which point then the phone app is pointless.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

You could also connect the phone via USB.


----------



## msidhu93

ColinMacLaren said:


> You could also connect the phone via USB.


Similar issue really, especially considering my X7 is nowhere near the sofa for the television


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Has anyone tested wether the X7 works behind an ADUM4160 based USB isloator? 

I have a Topping D30 and the X7 right now. One has to go and I prefer to keep the X7 for the mic in, but that's only an option if I can isloate the ground loop.


----------



## Yethal

ColinMacLaren said:


> Has anyone tested wether the X7 works behind an ADUM4160 based USB isloator?
> 
> I have a Topping D30 and the X7 right now. One has to go and I prefer to keep the X7 for the mic in, but that's only an option if I can isloate the ground loop.


Didn't use this specific one but it did work okay with my iDefender so it should be fine.


----------



## msidhu93

One last question, does anybody know the voltage given to a microphone via the microphone input?


----------



## mike208

Alright so I did a thing. Recently stumbled across the GoXLR https://www.tc-helicon.com/gaming#googtrans(en|en)
Immediately fell in love, so I pulled the trigger. Gotta say I am loving it. But at this point I now think I am only using the X7 for the SBX surround sound. Seems like a waste especially since I could also use the Mixamp Pro TR for virtual surround or just play in stereo. Any reason you can think of that I should keep the X7, or should I go ahead and return it?


----------



## Fotopaul

The SBX is superior to the Mixamps VSS in every way. Besides, you can't feed a digital signal out from the Mixamp to the GOXLR. So you will end up using the mixamp DAC as well.


----------



## kellte2

Fotopaul said:


> The SBX is superior to the Mixamps VSS in every way. Besides, you can't feed a digital signal out from the Mixamp to the GOXLR. So you will end up using the mixamp DAC as well.



This a million times. I recall first making the switch from Mixamp to X7. Couldn’t believe the jump in clarity.


----------



## mike208

Fotopaul said:


> The SBX is superior to the Mixamps VSS in every way. Besides, you can't feed a digital signal out from the Mixamp to the GOXLR. So you will end up using the mixamp DAC as well.





kellte2 said:


> This a million times. I recall first making the switch from Mixamp to X7. Couldn’t believe the jump in clarity.




Lol, Ok thanks for the info. Lot of money to sink into something just for the VSS, but its money I had already spent and I'm not hurting for it, so I guess we will keep it


----------



## kellte2

mike208 said:


> Lol, Ok thanks for the info. Lot of money to sink into something just for the VSS, but its money I had already spent and I'm not hurting for it, so I guess we will keep it


Music too. The difference in clarity is even more evident there.


----------



## Mr Router (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi guys im currently using the Q701s with the creative x7 on the xbox one x. For movies and games i have to set the gain in the sound blaster software on high gain because its the only way for me to get good volume and they sound really good this way. Im wondering am i adding any distortion by putting my q701s on high gain? My philips x2 and 598s use the low gain setting and i get plenty of volume.


----------



## raband

The X7 doesn't add gain on the "high gain" setting, but reduces the volume when on low gain.

I prefer to use it on high gain all the time, regardless of headphones and just use the volume to control the audio


----------



## Auxine

Anyone know what the RMS values are at 50 Ohms, I just acquired some argons and also found a deal on an X7. I want to know if they can get remotely close to powering them before pulling the trigger, thanks!


----------



## ColinMacLaren

https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/amp/creative-x7-le.php#rw13

If I read this correctly it is 413.8 mw into 62 Ohms.

10*log(413.80)+92db~118db

There is a more correct way to estimate max volume level using Vrms but I don't know how this works.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

You may also drive them from the speaker out as suggested by the thread starter.


----------



## edit0r

Hello guys,
Interested in this external dac/amp, I can buy it in my country for around 400$. I know it's a bit old since it was launched in 2015 but do you think it's still a good buy?
I will mostly use it at the PC to listen to music on the headphones, I will most likely be using the EQ (depending on the mood, headphones and music) that looks like it's a decently implemented. I have various headphones like Bayerdynamic 800 250 Ohm, Sennheiser HD 600 300 Ohm, AKG 550 32 Ohm. I will use the headphones mic in too, for gaming mostly so it's important to function properly and with not a lot of noise although I understood that is has some. The built in mics are not great from what I have read so far... but are they usable or I better forgot about their existence?
From what I have read so far they made various firmware updates to the unit, are there issues that are still present after all this time and are really annoying? 
Thank you !


----------



## ColinMacLaren

The unit is a good buy at 300$ max IF you use all of its features.
The included array mic is worse then that of an average webcam. The mic in is usable for voice chat and better then most onboard implementations. Direct mode sounds better then DSP mode but you cannot use it simultaneously with 

If you don't absolutely need the EQ (you can do the same with APO equalizer) there are cheaper options that perform similarly or better. 

Creative G6 or example measures well, has improved software features, more modern DAC and still enough power to drive als your cans. It retails at around 149$. Many people use a a dedicated DAC/amp like Topping DX3 and a cheap usb sound card for mic in, which is also an option.


----------



## ShaithEatery (Mar 27, 2019)

My apologies if this has been addressed somewhere in the thread but I tried searching and couldn't find an answer for my specific situation.

I just got my x7 today along with a modmic 5 and dt990 premium 600 ohm headphones, and i'm having issues getting the mic to work as I'd like it to. Currently I have the headphones going into the front 1/4" jack and the modmic in the front mic port. I've also got my Logitech z5500 speakers going to the optical out on the back of the x7.

I would like to have it where I can easily toggle between headphones and speakers and have the mic always working, but the mic seems to only work when I select the speaker option and uncheck direct input. Selecting the speaker option and disabling direct input (while keeping direct input spdif selected) will have the mic work, but as soon as I switch to headphones and re-select direct input, the mic doesn't pick up any audio.

Am I missing something easy or will my desired setup not work for any reason? I hope I am explaining it clearly enough as it's a pretty specific and unexpected issue to have after reading as much as I could about the x7 in advance. I've updated software and firmware and I'm on win10.


----------



## TeeReQs

I dont think you can use the mic input with direct mode enabled.


----------



## msidhu93 (Mar 28, 2019)

ShaithEatery said:


> My apologies if this has been addressed somewhere in the thread but I tried searching and couldn't find an answer for my specific situation.
> 
> I just got my x7 today along with a modmic 5 and dt990 premium 600 ohm headphones, and i'm having issues getting the mic to work as I'd like it to. Currently I have the headphones going into the front 1/4" jack and the modmic in the front mic port. I've also got my Logitech z5500 speakers going to the optical out on the back of the x7.
> 
> ...



Hello and welcome to the wonderful world of the X7!
I'm not too sure about your quesiton as I do not use direct mode.

However I would advise using the analog out jacks for 5.1 into your z5500 as I believe the maximum you can pump out through the optical out is PCM stereo whereas your system is 5.1.

There is no Dolby Digital Live encoder for the X7 to convert surround sound material through your PC via movies or games to so they will be limited to stereo and surround sound speakers can only be done through analog on this unit. It is the way I use it also and ensures you get surround sound material correctly to your system regardless of the input used into the X7.

The Dolby Digital decoder may be able to do a direct pass through to the optical out if you were to pump DD audio through the optical in, however I've not been able to test this.


----------



## ShaithEatery (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks for such quick replies!

I can say that Dolby Digital does work to pass surround sound to the z5500s as that's how I've been using them via the optical out of my motherboard in my PC. I assume that if I were to use the analog connections for the speakers going to the back of the x7 that I would no longer get the benefits of Dolby Digital? If not, is that something I should even concern myself with overall quality wise or is it worth getting Dolby Digital to work over optical instead of using the analog inputs?

Regarding direct input making the mic not work, I would imagine that direct input would be ideal to be the default mode to leave it in quality wise (mainly going to be listening to music via flac files I ripped from CDs I've purchased as well as play games). With my particular setup and intended use, is it worth switching direct input on and off depending on whether I'm needing to use the mic or not? Or should I not expect direct input to make much of any difference in overall quality?

EDIT: Well, the direct input mic issue may not end up being a factor anymore. I guess I didn't see all the complaints people had about the mic input for the X7 specifically with the Modmics having significant EMI interference (a ton of hissing noise). From what I've seen people have only solved it by using a separate USB audio device just for their mic, which I happen to have my little USB dac that came with my Audio Technica ATH-AG1 headset, so I may just use that instead of the X7 for mic input entirely though I'm open to any other suggestions people may have here.


----------



## TeeReQs

I use direct input for listening to music only, and switch it off when playing games. Usually need the mic when playing any online games, and you can't use SBX with direct mode enabled either. I've had no issues with my 3.5mm mic, but it's not a Modmic


----------



## msidhu93 (Mar 28, 2019)

ShaithEatery said:


> Thanks for such quick replies!
> 
> I can say that Dolby Digital does work to pass surround sound to the z5500s as that's how I've been using them via the optical out of my motherboard in my PC. I assume that if I were to use the analog connections for the speakers going to the back of the x7 that I would no longer get the benefits of Dolby Digital? If not, is that something I should even concern myself with overall quality wise or is it worth getting Dolby Digital to work over optical instead of using the analog inputs?



So you see the Dolby Digital Logo turn on, on the unit? (Should be white)
I think I have an idea of how your setup is done however by doing so, you are not utilising the full benefits of the X7. You will be limited by the maximum bit-rate of DD (Which is lossy but fine) for anything surround sound via the PC.

Optical is great for stereo and good for surround sound but is limited to carrying DD only, which is why most modern receivers have HDMI as that can carry much higher quality surround sound formats. The same high quality surround sound can also be achieved via this unit however which is a hidden gem that isn't mentioned much as the decoding can be done at PC end with the method written below.

In order to fully utilise your setup, you should connect the X7 to your PC using USB, and then use the Line Outs of the X7 (RCA Front Left, RCA Front Right, 3.5mm Rear Left/Right, 3.5mm Centre/Subwoofer) to connect the jacks to the respective line inputs of your Z5500 (You will need a RCA to 3.5mm converter for the Front Left and Right which should be provided in the X7 box).

This way, the PC will decode any surround audio codec whether it be DTS, DTS HD, Dolby TrueHD etc when playing bluray discs or ripped movies for example including PCM Lossless and pass it directly to the X7 via USB. The result is that you are no longer limited by the bandwidth of Dolby Digital and everything will sound better. This also leaves the Optical In port on the X7 free for connecting up to a TV for example which will still decode Dolby Digital signals for Netfilx and such. This is how I've set mine up but to a poweramp instead of the Z5500 and couldn't be happier, to know that I have a receiver's capabilities in a small little box!

P.S - Respect on still having the Z5500, that's a boss of a system, most have died by now


----------



## ShaithEatery

I did not see the Dolby Digital logo on the x7 however my z5500 display showed that it was playing back Dolby Digital, and surround seemed accurate as well.  I did go ahead and place an order for 3x 3.5mm aux cables (had to get 35ft ones due to how my room is arranged, have to have it go along the border of the room) so I'll have them going through the proper analog connections soon enough.

My USB DAC that came with my Audio Technica headset didn't work at all, so until I figure something else out I'll just have to enable the crystalvoice feature which filters the noise out but makes it sound overall worse. I assume the only option I have is to buy a USB DAC with a mic input and just use that as I've seen people end up having to go that route with this specific setup. Otherwise, I guess I could return the Modmic 5 and exchange it for a Modmic wireless, which would eliminate the need to use any 3.5mm jacks for mic input.

And yeah, I still love my z5500s. I got them for Christmas the  year they were released and have been using them ever since. I actually got an optical switcher so that I could have my main PC, my TV Output and my HTPC audio all going to it via optical and installed Realtek drivers someone had edited to enable Dolby support, but from the added research I've been doing since I got this new equipment I feel like this will sound better for my main PC at least.


----------



## msidhu93 (Mar 29, 2019)

ShaithEatery said:


> I did not see the Dolby Digital logo on the x7 however my z5500 display showed that it was playing back Dolby Digital, and surround seemed accurate as well.  I did go ahead and place an order for 3x 3.5mm aux cables (had to get 35ft ones due to how my room is arranged, have to have it go along the border of the room) so I'll have them going through the proper analog connections soon enough.
> 
> And yeah, I still love my z5500s. I got them for Christmas the  year they were released and have been using them ever since. I actually got an optical switcher so that I could have my main PC, my TV Output and my HTPC audio all going to it via optical and installed Realtek drivers someone had edited to enable Dolby support, but from the added research I've been doing since I got this new equipment I feel like this will sound better for my main PC at least.



The X7 was then being used as a passthrough so the route you are going down now will not only provide the full potential to your system, but also solve the need of having a optical switcher as you can connect the TV to the X7 via optical, have the audio on the X7 set to 100 to make it act as a pre amp, and set up 5.1 properly in x7 speaker settings via the mobile app or PC X7 app. Then control the volume as you would with the Z5500. X7 plays all sources at the same time so need to switch!  And if you need yet another optical input, you would still have one on the Z5500s although X7 audio alterations would be obviously ignored. I feel whichever pc you use for movies and/or games would benifit mostly from having connected via USB and then analog. If you use another pc for soley stereo music, then optical PCM (Non dolby) will be just as good.

It seems like your set up is very close to mine with surround sound based around the TV and thus needing long analog cables, but I also have 2 passive speakers at my computer desk connected to the binding posts at the back of the X7 for when I'm sitting at my desk, just as an idea for you if you have a desk at your computer end. I then switch between line out (For my surround sound system) and the built in X7 Amplifier (Desk speakers) within the X7 application and works great so I have the option of headphones or stereo speakers at my desk through the X7.

Keep me updated if you have any issues, we are the few on here that also use the X7 as a surround sound reciever


----------



## ls13coco

Just got a new tube for my DarkVoice today which I run through the X7 as a dac, but as of today the X7 control panel won't open. 
Anyone overcome this issue?

I have turned it on and off, unplugged, reinstalled the driver, updated firmware, rolled back to aaolder driver and "reset" the device by holding down the power and sbx buttons, but still no luck.
It's on and recognized by the computer, just the control panel for it will not open and I am stuck on Direct Mode (spdif) from using speakers last night.


----------



## msidhu93

ls13coco said:


> Just got a new tube for my DarkVoice today which I run through the X7 as a dac, but as of today the X7 control panel won't open.
> Anyone overcome this issue?
> 
> I have turned it on and off, unplugged, reinstalled the driver, updated firmware, rolled back to aaolder driver and "reset" the device by holding down the power and sbx buttons, but still no luck.
> It's on and recognized by the computer, just the control panel for it will not open and I am stuck on Direct Mode (spdif) from using speakers last night.


Try connecting via the X7 app on your phone via bluetooth and see if it works that way


----------



## ls13coco (Apr 10, 2019)

msidhu93 said:


> Try connecting via the X7 app on your phone via bluetooth and see if it works that way



Bingo! I thought I was previously connected on this phone with Bluetooth, but I guess not. Now to make sure it all works.. if I simply have to use the app on my phone for now on, that sucks but could be worse.

Cheers


----------



## paynoattn

I just got one today and I think mine is defective. It works fine for movies / music, but whenever I launch a game the audio comes in for a few seconds, I hear a click, and then the audio cuts out. Anyone else run into this issue? I tried turning off SBX, turning on/off Direct Sound, etc Tried the 3.5mm jack and the 1/4" jack. This happens for every game for me - Squad, Metro: Exodus, and a few others.

I thought it was software / drivers but I've tried uninstalling / reinstalling the drivers, even tried wiping my system and reinstalling windows from scratch. I tried enabling / disabling motherboard audio, setting different audio formats (16bit 48000HZ / 24bit 48000HZ)... 
Still the same issue. Anybody else run into this? Right now planning on returning it to amazon for another one.

My system:
Windows 10
Intel I9-7900K
GTX 1080TI
Beyerdynamic DT990


----------



## Onik

Anyone tried to disassemble SB X7?? or is there any way to completely remove microphone circuit from this amp?


----------



## Yethal

Onik said:


> Anyone tried to disassemble SB X7?? or is there any way to completely remove microphone circuit from this amp?


Plug anything (might be an empty jack)cinto microphone input and the internal mic will be switched off.


----------



## Onik

Yethal said:


> Plug anything (might be an empty jack)cinto microphone input and the internal mic will be switched off.



I tried that but slight hissing still there when no music is playing.

I have a feeling that outside noise is getting picked by the microphone circuit so I am thinking to remove it cus its useless for me.

I need this amp just for xm7 and headphones nothing else.


----------



## c-attack

What happens if you mute the Mic In/Mic Array in  the Mixer tab in the SB X7 Control panel?


----------



## Fotopaul

Mic should not pic up anything if you simply turn it off, I don't use the mic at all. I have the XM7 as well, and have no problem with noise/hiss


----------



## Onik

c-attack said:


> What happens if you mute the Mic In/Mic Array in  the Mixer tab in the SB X7 Control panel?



that just a software that turn off the mic function which I al ready tried


----------



## Onik

Fotopaul said:


> Mic should not pic up anything if you simply turn it off, I don't use the mic at all. I have the XM7 as well, and have no problem with noise/hiss



it does I read from a website, it maybe only in my house I tried power conditioner and also bought german *HiFi-Tuning Noise Destroyer *but nothing helped. if I can't find a tutorial to open I'm thinking to sell X7 and buy Burosn Bang Power Amp and gonna use Burson Play mate as Preamp for XM7.


----------



## c-attack

If muting the mic and/or setting the slider to zero has no effect on the feedback you are hearing, why do you think it is the mic picking up the feedback?  I am sure you are hearing something, but you might want to iron out your troubleshooting pathways before taking a hammer and pliers to anything.


----------



## Fotopaul

No it does not, if it does you have faulty unit. The mic does not cause noise if its not used.


----------



## Onik

Fotopaul said:


> No it does not, if it does you have faulty unit. The mic does not cause noise if its not used.



I don’t have a faulty unit I also tried X7 LE also tried brown XM7 the hiss is there. It’s either the microphone circuit or the X7 producing too much gain.


----------



## Fotopaul

So if you do not have a faulty unit, the mic would produce noise on all X7, which is not the case. So it's on your end, for whatever reason. I highly doubt it's your mic preamp though.


----------



## Yethal

Out of curiosity, do you have mic monitoring enabled? If yes, disable it. If not I'd start unplugging devices from the power strip the X7 is connected to because it might be a grounding issue.


----------



## illram (May 2, 2019)

Anyone have an issue with the power led flashing forever and no audio? This seemingly happened over night. Last night it was working fine and then this morning it is flashing and does not work.

I tried updating the firmware, which seemed to update successfully, but the device still exhibits the same behavior. Manual does not indicate what the endless flashing might mean.


----------



## TeeReQs

I think it will do that if sound is muted in Windows


----------



## illram

TeeReQs said:


> I think it will do that if sound is muted in Windows


Ha! The "spdif out x7" device (which I never use) was somehow muted in Windows, although the "speakers x7" (which I do use) was not. Unmuting the spdif out did the trick. Weird. Thanks! I think I will either blame my cat or my 7 year old.


----------



## Fotopaul

Anyone have any specifics what the firmware update fixed ?


----------



## TeeReQs

illram said:


> Ha! The "spdif out x7" device (which I never use) was somehow muted in Windows, although the "speakers x7" (which I do use) was not. Unmuting the spdif out did the trick. Weird. Thanks! I think I will either blame my cat or my 7 year old.


Haha, glad you got it figured out!



Fotopaul said:


> Anyone have any specifics what the firmware update fixed ?



This is the only fix listed on the Creative site for the latest Windows updated:

Sound Blaster X7 is not detected by the Windows® 10 class driver


----------



## msidhu93

Fotopaul said:


> Anyone have any specifics what the firmware update fixed ?


I actually had a bug after upgrading but it has only happened once. Where a Dolby bitstream caused the centre channel audio to play fuzzy audio where I couldn't understand the dialog. Very strange. A reset solved the issue and it has been fine since. Touchwood.


----------



## mike208 (May 10, 2019)

Several questions. I moved my desk around and now have 2 separate setups. Main triple monitor area with the Vanatoo Transparent Zero(powered) speakers and a separate area with a 43" monitor and new Elac Debut 2.0 B6./.2 speakers(passive) all running through the X7. I want to add a sub as well once I pick one, and until then I decided to test with an old home theater in a box sub I have. It is powered but has no built in crossover.

Question 1 is unrelated to the X7 I think, but haven't found an answer yet anywhere else. Can I run both sets of speakers both connected to 1 sub? I would only use one set of speakers at a time, the others would be off or muted.

Question 2: I can't seem to get sound from the sub when connected with a 3.5mm to sub out on the x7 and then RCA to the sub. I have checked the box in the app for the sub, tried messing with the bass redirection and subwoofer gain. Even tried checking the box for the center speaker as well since a guide i saw showed how to setup using the phone app which tells you to set the setup to 3.1. If I plug the sub into my vanatoos which have their own RCA sub out and built in crossover it works fine so its not the sub.

Question 3: I have the limited edition higher power X7, when I check the box for high power amplification at set volume above 35%(loud but not that loud) the Elac speakers distort and cut out when it gets loud, for example when shooting a gun in call of duty. The speakers are rated at 120 watts and from what I understand high power amplification enables 50 watts to each channel, so they should be able to handle it right? They are 6 ohm speakers and from what I read I should be using the 4Ohm option on the X7. I can just shut off high power amplification to fix the issue, but why should I have to? Am I misunderstanding, are the speakers not able to handle that power? Link to speakers for specs
https://www.elac.com/product/b6-2/


Update:
I spoke to creative support today, they sent me an updated guide that no longer mentioned the 3.1 setup. But I followed it and still no sound from the sub. They said there must be an issue with my sub but I doubted this as it works with my vanatoos and also if I touch the 3.5mm end of the cable while the rca end is plugged into the sub, it would make the sub make some noise. I was reading other older posts here and saw someone mention connecting the sub to the line out. So I ran an RCA from the right line out to the sub and it is working that way, so definitely not the sub, and I have tried 3 different 3.5mm to RCA cables, so not sure why it won't work that way. Is using the RCA line out, wrong? I don't think I will ever need them for surrounds on this setup.


----------



## msidhu93 (May 13, 2019)

mike208 said:


> Several questions. I moved my desk around and now have 2 separate setups. Main triple monitor area with the Vanatoo Transparent Zero(powered) speakers and a separate area with a 43" monitor and new Elac Debut 2.0 B6./.2 speakers(passive) all running through the X7. I want to add a sub as well once I pick one, and until then I decided to test with an old home theater in a box sub I have. It is powered but has no built in crossover.
> 
> Question 1 is unrelated to the X7 I think, but haven't found an answer yet anywhere else. Can I run both sets of speakers both connected to 1 sub? I would only use one set of speakers at a time, the others would be off or muted.



The way I use two sets of speakers with the X7 and a sub on both configurations is by having my two passive speakers connected to the 5 way binding posts and then my 5.1 system hooked up via the line outs. The crossover should be disabled on the sub if there is any and should be controlled by the X7 in speaker settings. Full range should also not be ticked in order for the sub to work under normal listening conditions (Non Dolby content).

When I choose to use my two passive speakers with the sub, I tick subwoofer, front two speakers and set the output to Amplifier only. This still leaves the 3.5mm line out to the subwoofer activated if the subwoofer option is ticked which is a little misleading and makes this config a little bit hidden however is good that this is possible nevertheless.

When I choose my 5.1 system, I tick front, rear, centre and sub and set the output to Line Out only. After this all I do is adjust the crossover in the subwoofer settings but apart from that, switching between the two systems whilst using the same subwoofer works like a charm.



mike208 said:


> Question 2: I can't seem to get sound from the sub when connected with a 3.5mm to sub out on the x7 and then RCA to the sub. I have checked the box in the app for the sub, tried messing with the bass redirection and subwoofer gain. Even tried checking the box for the center speaker as well since a guide i saw showed how to setup using the phone app which tells you to set the setup to 3.1. If I plug the sub into my vanatoos which have their own RCA sub out and built in crossover it works fine so its not the sub.



Use the guide above but you shouldn't need to mess around with the gain unless the subwoofer doesn't have it's own level setting which it should. Also ensure the sub is an active (self powered) one with a line level input however I'm pretty sure this is the case for you.

3.1 setting is an old method, so ensure your X7 firmware is up to date as well.

3.5mm cables make it a little bit confusing but just to make sure, try both the left and right RCAs into the subwoofer from the Centre/Sub line out to see which is the exact cable to use and then do a speaker test by clicking on the subwoofer in X7 speaker settings.



mike208 said:


> Question 3: I have the limited edition higher power X7, when I check the box for high power amplification at set volume above 35%(loud but not that loud) the Elac speakers distort and cut out when it gets loud, for example when shooting a gun in call of duty. The speakers are rated at 120 watts and from what I understand high power amplification enables 50 watts to each channel, so they should be able to handle it right? They are 6 ohm speakers and from what I read I should be using the 4Ohm option on the X7. I can just shut off high power amplification to fix the issue, but why should I have to? Am I misunderstanding, are the speakers not able to handle that power? Link to speakers for specs
> https://www.elac.com/product/b6-2/



Those ELACs are not easy to drive with a sensitivity at 87dB and may prove to not be easy for the X7. Yes the X7 is rated at 50W per channel but is anything but in reality. They have rated them at 10% distortion and at 1KHz which is the worst case scenario. In reality they are about 20W per channel at 8 ohm and at best, 30W per channel at 4. Although the high power adaptor should help, enabling it will give you the rated values, not anything higher and without it enabled, the rated values are even lower.

I don't usually go by power ratings and rather sensitivity, but the minimum power rating for that set is 30W so you're only just being able to power them. Of course, if you are able to get the subwoofer working and adjust the crossover accordingly, you would be taking a big load off the X7 amp as low frequencies is what sucks up the most watts and are pushed to the subwoofer instead thus in theory you should get a better experience with this.

Also take note that amp watts being greater than speaker rating watts is never a bad thing. Speaker rating watts being substantially higher than the amp watts is asking for trouble causing potential damage for both the amp and speakers if you try to play at high volumes.

Hope this all helps.


----------



## mike208

> The way I use two sets of speakers with the X7 and a sub on both configurations is by having my two passive speakers connected to the 5 way binding posts and then my 5.1 system hooked up via the line outs. The crossover should be disabled on the sub if there is any and should be controlled by the X7 in speaker settings. Full range should also not be ticked in order for the sub to work under normal listening conditions (Non Dolby content).
> 
> When I choose to use my two passive speakers with the sub, I tick subwoofer, front two speakers and set the output to Amplifier only. This still leaves the 3.5mm line out to the subwoofer activated if the subwoofer option is ticked which is a little misleading and makes this config a little bit hidden however is good that this is possible nevertheless.
> 
> When I choose my 5.1 system, I tick front, rear, centre and sub and set the output to Line Out only. After this all I do is adjust the crossover in the subwoofer settings but apart from that, switching between the two systems whilst using the same subwoofer works like a charm.



Awesome, i will remember this for when I buy a new sub





> Use the guide above but you shouldn't need to mess around with the gain unless the subwoofer doesn't have it's own level setting which it should. Also ensure the sub is an active (self powered) one with a line level input however I'm pretty sure this is the case for you.
> 
> 3.1 setting is an old method, so ensure your X7 firmware is up to date as well.
> 
> 3.5mm cables make it a little bit confusing but just to make sure, try both the left and right RCAs into the subwoofer from the Centre/Sub line out to see which is the exact cable to use and then do a speaker test by clicking on the subwoofer in X7 speaker settings.



Yeah my firmware is up to date, which is why the old guide mentioning 3.1 confused me. new guide matches the app I have, but no matter what I cannot seem to get this sub to work with a 3.5mm to RCA cable. I have tried 3 different cables and have tried both the left and right for both, even though the guide says to use the red side.  I have since been able to get the sub to function by using one of the RCA line outs to the RCA of the sub. But I suspect if I go with your setup above for dual speakers with 1 sub, I won't be able to do this as I will need the line outs for 1 set of speakers.But it confirms my sub is not the issue. So its either a setup issue I am missing, which mine matches the guide, or I have 3 bad or incorrect 3.5mm to RCA cables, one of which came with the X7. My sub is active/self powered, not exactly sure about line level inputs, aren't those the speaker wire kind? My sub does not have those, just an RCA connector. Obviously in buying a new sub I can get one that has whatever inputs I need.





> Those ELACs are not easy to drive with a sensitivity at 87dB and may prove to not be easy for the X7. Yes the X7 is rated at 50W per channel but is anything but in reality. They have rated them at 10% distortion and at 1KHz which is the worst case scenario. In reality they are about 20W per channel at 8 ohm and at best, 30W per channel at 4. Although the high power adaptor should help, enabling it will give you the rated values, not anything higher and without it enabled, the rated values are even lower.
> 
> I don't usually go by power ratings and rather sensitivity, but the minimum power rating for that set is 30W so you're only just being able to power them. Of course, if you are able to get the subwoofer working and adjust the crossover accordingly, you would be taking a big load off the X7 amp as low frequencies is what sucks up the most watts and are pushed to the subwoofer instead thus in theory you should get a better experience with this.
> 
> ...



It seems to drive the ELACs just fine. With spotify volume cranked, 14-16 volume on the X7 is easy to listen to. 40 volume on the X7 is probably  audible throughout the majority of my house. I can crank the volume to 100 and not blow out my eardrums instantly, but I'm thinking I might get a knock on my door from the neighbors. Perhaps what I noticed earlier was a fluke, or a loose cable. I haven't heard it happen since. I may have been looking at the issue backwards, I assumed the loud sounds were almost overwhelming the speaker, but you are saying that perhaps the loud sounds required more power than the speakers were getting so they crapped out? That makes sense now that i think about it. But they are working fine in that regard now, so I'm not too worried about it. Although it would be good to know if the X7 will have any trouble driving the ELACs as if so I would likely return them for something it can handle more efficiently. Any good ways to test this? Or is the fact that I can take music louder than I would ever choose to listen to it fact enough that the X7 can power them? Again this is with the subwoofer using one of the line outs and the crossover in the X7 app set to 80Hz. When I first noticed the issue I don't think I had the sub working then, so perhaps it was having issues sending the full range to the ELACs. Guess I can unplug the sub and test again.

Thanks a ton for your help!!!


----------



## mike208 (May 14, 2019)

So I was on reddit researching new subs, and someone mentioned connecting a phone to a sub with a 3.5mm to RCA cable and run a sound test from youtube. Not sure why I didn't think of this before. I have a pixel 3 so I have to use a USB C to 3.5mm but from there I am using one of the cables I tried going from the 3.5mm sub out on the X7 and then RCA to the sub. Then I played a sound test from youtube on the phone. As I said my current sub is an older one from a home theater in a box(Onkyo though so its decent quality) it doesn't kick in till probably 22-25Hz(nothing heard below that) but even this little guy was rattling my whole basement till I cut it off around 50-60Hz. So clearly my cable works. I guess I need to test to make sure the 3.5mm C/Sub out on the X7 is actually working.


 Would 3.5mm from C/Sub out on the X7 to 3.5mm analog input on my vanatoo transparent zero work to test?

Update, online with creative support again, and this time I noticed in the guide for setup that direct mode must be ticked, even though it doesn't mention this in the steps. I turned direct mode on and now do get sound to the sub when I run the sound test in the X7 app, but still no sound for normal audio from the computer


Update: Think I fixed the issue, no idea how lol


----------



## mike208 (May 20, 2019)

is the C/Sub connection meant to be used with a passive center speaker? If so how do you make that connection?

My brain finally kicked in and I thought to search for a banana plug to RCA adapter, which does appear to be a thing, so is that how it should be hooked up?


----------



## mike208

One more question when it comes to active/powered subwoofers the X7 is only there to send the sub it's audio signal right? In other words would I be doing a big diaervice to the sub to hook a $800 subwoofer up to the X7 directly without a receiver?


----------



## Yethal

mike208 said:


> One more question when it comes to active/powered subwoofers the X7 is only there to send the sub it's audio signal right? In other words would I be doing a big diaervice to the sub to hook a $800 subwoofer up to the X7 directly without a receiver?


No, it's for a powered subwoofer or for connecting a 5.1 poweramp.


----------



## Karmeck

So I'm geting this (regular version) for my jbl lsr305 mk2. Good match? 

For gaming and movies. But now with Bluetooth there will be some music as well.

Did they ever move profile switching in to the android app?


----------



## Onik (Jun 16, 2019)

Karmeck said:


> So I'm geting this (regular version) for my jbl lsr305 mk2. Good match?
> 
> For gaming and movies. But now with Bluetooth there will be some music as well.
> 
> Did they ever move profile switching in to the android app?



I don't think studio/active speakers will be a good choice if you wanna get SB X7. instead you should get some audio interface. I am now thinking to sell my x7 because the noise floor of this amp is too high which means hiss, I prefer amp and speakers that has super pitch black background.


----------



## Karmeck

Onik said:


> I don't think studio/active speakers will be a good choice if you wanna get SB X7. instead you should get some audio interface. I am now thinking to sell my x7 because the noise floor of this amp is too high which means hiss, I prefer amp and speakers that has super pitch black background.



Honestly I was more telling then asking. Got it for 120$ But for those that find this thread, please do tell why X7 and the jbl are not a good match. I see you hinting at the reason being that they are active, but I don't now.

I kinda like the app possibilitys and all the inputs of the X7.


----------



## Yethal

Karmeck said:


> Honestly I was more telling then asking. Got it for 120$ But for those that find this thread, please do tell why X7 and the jbl are not a good match. I see you hinting at the reason being that they are active, but I don't now.
> 
> I kinda like the app possibilitys and all the inputs of the X7.


If you're not using the built in speaker amp you might as well get a G6


----------



## Karmeck

Yethal said:


> If you're not using the built in speaker amp you might as well get a G6


. Well now I have the option to get passive speakers. And I guess g6 dose not have the app. I'm gonna use the X7 with a computer in kiosk mode so accessing the windows app will be possible but time consuming. I have no mouse connected to this computer. The android app is a major selling point for me.


----------



## Abdizzle

Anyone have an issue with these not playing voices when in 'Direct Mode'

I can watch a YouTube video or play certain games and it's like the voice track is missing but all other sounds play. Unchecking Direct Mode results in voices and everything being normal but I prefer Direct Mode.

Also does anyone else's Direct Mode volume start at "4" instead of 2?


----------



## ls13coco

Abdizzle said:


> Anyone have an issue with these not playing voices when in 'Direct Mode'
> 
> I can watch a YouTube video or play certain games and it's like the voice track is missing but all other sounds play. Unchecking Direct Mode results in voices and everything being normal but I prefer Direct Mode.
> 
> Also does anyone else's Direct Mode volume start at "4" instead of 2?



I was having this issue with direct mode on and off while streaming video, using the X7 as a dac connected to the thx 789.
Was driving me crazy.


----------



## Abdizzle

ls13coco said:


> I was having this issue with direct mode on and off while streaming video, using the X7 as a dac connected to the thx 789.
> Was driving me crazy.



Yeah I dunno what the issue is. Same thing on multiple PC's. I'm on latest firmware/driver but this problem makes the device unusable so I'm likely going to dump my X7 LE.


----------



## ShaithEatery

Abdizzle said:


> Anyone have an issue with these not playing voices when in 'Direct Mode'
> 
> I can watch a YouTube video or play certain games and it's like the voice track is missing but all other sounds play. Unchecking Direct Mode results in voices and everything being normal but I prefer Direct Mode.
> 
> Also does anyone else's Direct Mode volume start at "4" instead of 2?



I discovered this a while ago too. For my situation, I toggle between my headphones and my Logitech z5500's hooked up via the 3x 3.5mm audio jacks in the X7. If you are playing with headphones on and enable direct mode, this voices issue happens if in Windows sound properties you have the X7 configured as 5.1. If you set the X7 in the Windows sound properties to stereo instead of 5.1, you can enable direct mode and not have this issue. Of course, this makes it kind of annoying if I want to use direct mode and easily go between headphones and surround speakers, but that's what I've found you have to do to get rid of this issue.


----------



## Abdizzle

ShaithEatery said:


> I discovered this a while ago too. For my situation, I toggle between my headphones and my Logitech z5500's hooked up via the 3x 3.5mm audio jacks in the X7. If you are playing with headphones on and enable direct mode, this voices issue happens if in Windows sound properties you have the X7 configured as 5.1. If you set the X7 in the Windows sound properties to stereo instead of 5.1, you can enable direct mode and not have this issue. Of course, this makes it kind of annoying if I want to use direct mode and easily go between headphones and surround speakers, but that's what I've found you have to do to get rid of this issue.



Yeah this seems to be the issue. It's sending vocals to a imaginary center channel or something.

Another issue I have with the speaker output in Direct Mode is that the minimum volume (4) is ridiculously loud. I'm debating just getting a separate DAC/Amp to eliminate these annoyances.


----------



## Yethal

Abdizzle said:


> Anyone have an issue with these not playing voices when in 'Direct Mode'
> 
> I can watch a YouTube video or play certain games and it's like the voice track is missing but all other sounds play. Unchecking Direct Mode results in voices and everything being normal but I prefer Direct Mode.
> 
> Also does anyone else's Direct Mode volume start at "4" instead of 2?


Change the output in windows to 2.0 otherwise vocals will be sent to center channel instead of getting mixed with front channels


----------



## Abdizzle

Yethal said:


> Change the output in windows to 2.0 otherwise vocals will be sent to center channel instead of getting mixed with front channels



Yup this fixed it. Last issue I have though is that the subwoofer out to my Velodyne Sub does not seem to work in direct mode. Soon as I switch Direct off, the sub comes out of standby. I tried raising volume very loud thinking it just wasn't triggering but that didn't work either.

Anyone else get a sub working in Direct Mode?


----------



## Yethal

Abdizzle said:


> Yup this fixed it. Last issue I have though is that the subwoofer out to my Velodyne Sub does not seem to work in direct mode. Soon as I switch Direct off, the sub comes out of standby. I tried raising volume very loud thinking it just wasn't triggering but that didn't work either.
> 
> Anyone else get a sub working in Direct Mode?


Sub in Direct will only work in 5.1 mode.


----------



## Abdizzle

Yethal said:


> Sub in Direct will only work in 5.1 mode.



As in 5.1 mode with Center/Rears checked? I just tried it using Windows 10 sound configurator with all speakers checked and with Center/Rears unchecked and neither triggered the sub in Direct Mode.

Let me try again.


----------



## msidhu93 (Jul 10, 2019)

Just to let everyone know, a new version is due out soon.

Just yesterday, Creative released the AE-7 and AE-9 Internal sound cards and Sim Wong Hoo, CEO of Creative had this to say about the X series:

"The AE series, which represents our biggest leap in PCI-e sound card innovation yet, is just the beginning. Later this quarter, we will be introducing our latest addition to the "X" series of multi-channel audio external sound cards; it will be the first Sound Blaster product featuring Super X-Fi, our game-changing and award-winning headphone holography technology."

I am eager to see what would be added/changed!


----------



## TeeReQs

Anybody want to buy an X7?


----------



## Yethal

I wonder whether they actually listened to our collective whining and fixed everything that is wrong with the X7


----------



## raband

Jan '19 is the latest firmware for it - am happy with mine


----------



## Fotopaul

Yup, my X7 is used daily and works just fine, it's connected to both my Xbox and my Mac and i also have Xbox chat thru the X7 mixer with the help of a mixamp. The XM7 speakers are a bargain.

I very much doubt the new X series will have a Microsoft chip in it, so Xbox chat will most likely need to be provided by an external device.

But that doesn't mean it won't come with new features, better dac etc, that could warrant an update.

Just wanted to say not everyone is unhappy with X7. I'm certainly not.


----------



## Abdizzle

Based on the mess that was the x7 launch in terms of drivers and firmware, their new device won't be usable until 18+ months after launch.


----------



## msidhu93

Overall I am very happy with the X7 as is, however if they are going to create a new version, I really do hope they add iR remote support. That would be my most requested feature. Adding HDMI ARC or eARC would be next but not a necessity. Decoding DTS as well as Dolby would be nice but again, I'm happy at least one multi channel format is available.


----------



## halcyon

msidhu93 said:


> Just yesterday, Creative released the AE-7 and AE-9 Internal sound cards and Sim Wong Hoo, CEO of Creative had this to say about the X series:
> 
> "The AE series, which represents our biggest leap in PCI-e sound card innovation yet, is just the beginning. *Later this quarter*, we will be introducing our latest addition to the *"X" series of multi-channel audio external sound cards*; it will be the first Sound Blaster product* featuring Super X-Fi,* our game-changing and award-winning headphone holography technology."



So why buy generic (non-personalized) HRTF SBX Studio Pro based AE-9/AE-7 card, when you can wait max 3 months and get a personalized Super X-Fi PCIe card that will be superior?


----------



## Yethal

If they make the new device not overreliant on the control panel it would be great. Dedicated remote or buttons on the device would make it so much easier to use.


----------



## Noober

XLR mic input would be awesome


----------



## msidhu93 (Jul 11, 2019)

Okay so after scavenging around the Creative UK website, I managed to find some more information, the new X device is code named project accent and will support 7.1 discrete audio opposed to the X7's 5.1.

*Thoughts:*
If Creative wants the 7.1 discrete surround sound to work with more than just a PC, (i.e, with a Console or Blu-Ray player) then the device should support HDMI I/O as Optical Toslink only supports a max of 5.1 through Dolby/DTS like with the X7.

The alternative route that Creative will more likely take however is that there will only likely be native dolby support like the X7 via Toslink due to licencing costs and the unit will matrix the remaining 2 channels through SBX.

Another route to avoid licencing perhaps is by allowing the potential HDMI I/O to not decode Dolby TruHD/DTS HD but to allow for multi channel PCM thus making the source device (Console/Blu-Ray Player) do the decoding and then sending the audio across to this unit.

Ultimately I firmly believe the right way to do this with one single cable is to have a HDMI eARC port to allow all of the formats to be transferred to the unit via a HDMI eARC compatible device such as a TV. Even the previous HDMI ARC standard would be nice as you can get Dolby Digital Plus this way which supports 7.1 and potentially device handshaking via HDMI CEC to control power on/off and volume through the TV. I am getting a bit carried away but as you can tell, I am excited!






Source:
https://uk.creative.com/upgrade/


----------



## halcyon

Hope they allow for adjustments to the Super X-Fi HRTF. There is way too much reverb in the default settings for games.


----------



## tmaxx123

msidhu93 said:


> Just to let everyone know, a new version is due out soon.
> 
> Just yesterday, Creative released the AE-7 and AE-9 Internal sound cards and Sim Wong Hoo, CEO of Creative had this to say about the X series:
> 
> ...



Hmm , hopefully it’s good!


msidhu93 said:


> Okay so after scavenging around the Creative UK website, I managed to find some more information, the new X device is code named project accent and will support 7.1 discrete audio opposed to the X7's 5.1.
> 
> *Thoughts:*
> If Creative wants the 7.1 discrete surround sound to work with more than just a PC, (i.e, with a Console or Blu-Ray player) then the device should support HDMI I/O as Optical Toslink only supports a max of 5.1 through Dolby/DTS like with the X7.
> ...



Looks weird, and only says pc? Hmm


----------



## msidhu93

tmaxx123 said:


> Looks weird, and only says pc? Hmm


X7 is also mainly advertised for PC however works independently with all other sources too very well. I actually use it mainly as a pre amp for my home theater.

If it's a new X series product as they say, would like to think that they do not go backwards otherwise you might as well get an internal card


----------



## Sonic1990

GUys, Sound Blaster AE-9 or x7? got active speakers, headphones and ps4. CAnt make a chose..


----------



## Yethal

Sonic1990 said:


> GUys, Sound Blaster AE-9 or x7? got active speakers, headphones and ps4. CAnt make a chose..


If you have a PS4 and you want to use virtual surround on that then X7 (or G6)


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The X7 is fully featured, I'd always steer someone towards it if they can afford it. Not much more you can need than what it offers.


----------



## Sonic1990

Yethal said:


> If you have a PS4 and you want to use virtual surround on that then X7 (or G6)





Mad Lust Envy said:


> The X7 is fully featured, I'd always steer someone towards it if they can afford it. Not much more you can need than what it offers.



Thx guys!  You're the best) Gonna w8 for their new sound card to make a finaly decision!


----------



## Atomic1221

Sizzerb said:


> happy New Year
> 
> I was told to tie it that way.
> 
> ...



I just wanted to reply to this diagram which made me want to pull my hair out for 2 days, the X7 does NOT output the mic from the front into the line out

Also the line out and headphone output don’t even work at the same time

You can use one mic directly with the USB adapter for communicating to ps4 or xb1 chat (replace line out with your modmic) and then attach a second mic on the front panel for usage in your stream. Also of note is that the x7 does not have 48v phantom power for larger mics 

Also you can use a Y adapter between where you connect your chat audio to the line in with RCA wires so you can play music  in your stream or to your headset. Note: you connect the green audio on your USB adapter to your x7 so your teammates chat audio go to the headset you’ve connected to x7 front panel since chat audio is not outputted by toslink optical wire


----------



## Fotopaul

You can't use a USB Adapter with the Xbox1, unless you refer to the licensed Astro as a USB adapter.


----------



## Yethal

On PS4 you can use Creative BT-W2 (or any other bluetooth dongle that advertises itself to the OS as a USB Audio device) for chat. Pair the dongle with the X7, plug it into the console and voila, full chat support.


----------



## Atomic1221

Yethal said:


> On PS4 you can use Creative BT-W2 (or any other bluetooth dongle that advertises itself to the OS as a USB Audio device) for chat. Pair the dongle with the X7, plug it into the console and voila, full chat support.



Ok. I usually avoid BT devices but it seems the convenience factor of having all the audio go thru the X7 definitely outweighs the cost and bunch of wires everywhere.

I just wanted to let everyone know that that diagram is FALSE and does not work.


----------



## Atomic1221

Sorry for double post but separately I’m having another issue now. I have an Elgato HD60s I’m using. HD60s works fine but I can’t get my optical out on my PS4 to work anymore once the HD60s is plugged in.

I can use the line in from my USB adapter connected to PS4 but that will make me lose Dolby digital and I believe I also won’t be able to control chat audio separately anymore since now all audio is going through line in.

Any help here? This is a lot of hassle to get my stream up, starting to regret spending so much time on it lol


----------



## Yethal

Atomic1221 said:


> Sorry for double post but separately I’m having another issue now. I have an Elgato HD60s I’m using. HD60s works fine but I can’t get my optical out on my PS4 to work anymore once the HD60s is plugged in.
> 
> I can use the line in from my USB adapter connected to PS4 but that will make me lose Dolby digital and I believe I also won’t be able to control chat audio separately anymore since now all audio is going through line in.
> 
> Any help here? This is a lot of hassle to get my stream up, starting to regret spending so much time on it lol


Enable output to multiple devices in PS4 settings. Alternatively plug USB from X7 to your streaming PC and set What U Hear virtual device as input in OBS


----------



## Find the Door

Was there ever a fix for the popping noises that occur when playing a game with a 5.1 track?  It's especially frustrating and immersion breaking.

Why has Creative still not fixed this after all this time?  Is there some kind of work around?

Happens whether or not I use my amp (Jotunheim) or not.


----------



## raband

Find the Door said:


> Was there ever a fix for the popping noises that occur when playing a game with a 5.1 track? It's especially frustrating and immersion breaking.



Have you updated to the latest firmware (Jan this year?)

The issue isn't something I've ever noticed


----------



## Find the Door

raband said:


> Have you updated to the latest firmware (Jan this year?)
> 
> The issue isn't something I've ever noticed



I have updated to the latest firmware - is there some kind of reset the unit has other than the gui button?

I've heard of people complaining of this before whenever Dolby kicks in.


----------



## Yethal

Find the Door said:


> Was there ever a fix for the popping noises that occur when playing a game with a 5.1 track?  It's especially frustrating and immersion breaking.
> 
> Why has Creative still not fixed this after all this time?  Is there some kind of work around?
> 
> Happens whether or not I use my amp (Jotunheim) or not.


If the popping occurs with 5.1 and not stereo then check your dpc latency it might be usb controller issue.


----------



## Find the Door

Yethal said:


> If the popping occurs with 5.1 and not stereo then check your dpc latency it might be usb controller issue.



How do I do that?  Not sure what that means

I'm on PS4 PRO via optical

Then RCA out to my Jotunheim


----------



## Fegefeuer

set the x7's output to 80% and check again


----------



## Find the Door

Fegefeuer said:


> set the x7's output to 80% and check again


Output as in volume?

I can do that then just volume crank on the Jotunheim


----------



## Fegefeuer

yes, try it and see if it fixes that.


----------



## Find the Door

Fegefeuer said:


> yes, try it and see if it fixes that.


Sorry to sound stupid but is there a numerical indicator in the control panel for it?


----------



## Yethal

Find the Door said:


> How do I do that?  Not sure what that means
> 
> I'm on PS4 PRO via optical
> 
> Then RCA out to my Jotunheim


Nvm then, dpc latency is a usb issue only


----------



## Fotopaul

It's, not a known issue as it does not affect all X7, it's most likely caused by power issues or USB issues.


----------



## Find the Door

Is it possible that I'm over powering the HD800S?  I have the X7 set as high gain (but I don't believe that it's a factor due to amp I have hooked up) I then have the Jotunheim in High gain as well and tune the volume to my liking.


----------



## Atomic1221

Find the Door said:


> Is it possible that I'm over powering the HD800S?  I have the X7 set as high gain (but I don't believe that it's a factor due to amp I have hooked up) I then have the Jotunheim in High gain as well and tune the volume to my liking.


I have the same issue. When i set to High-gain, the line-in causes buzzing. Very odd as the SPDIF is totally fine. The buzzing is really really annoying.


----------



## Abdizzle

Sometimes I'm away from my PC for days at a time and the X7 turns itself off completely (not standby). When I power it back on I'm greeted with max volume and tons of crazy reverb/interference. As soon as I frantically turn down the volume to stop my eardrums and speakers/headphones from blowing, the noise vanishes.

 It's too risky turning it on with my headphones plugged in for this reason.

Anyone else experience this? I'm on the latest software and firmware.


----------



## TeeReQs

Abdizzle said:


> Sometimes I'm away from my PC for days at a time and the X7 turns itself off completely (not standby). When I power it back on I'm greeted with max volume and tons of crazy reverb/interference. As soon as I frantically turn down the volume to stop my eardrums and speakers/headphones from blowing, the noise vanishes.
> 
> It's too risky turning it on with my headphones plugged in for this reason.
> 
> Anyone else experience this? I'm on the latest software and firmware.



This has happened to me as well. Never fails to do it when it's late and my wife is asleep. Not a pleasant noise. I try to turn the X7 on after my PC has completely booted, and without any programs opened. 

I'm not sure what the cause is though..


----------



## Abdizzle

Yeah I think the max volume on startup has now damaged my TH900's. It's only happened twice before I started unplugging the headphones in fear prior to powering the x7 on and only for 2-5 seconds.

They make a tapping noise at low volume that was never there but gonna test them with another amp to be sure.


----------



## TeeReQs

Just ordered a full set of Sparkos for my X7. If anyone is planning on doing the same, be sure to reach out to Andrew before ordering, and he should give you a break on pricing for the full set. Excellent customer service!


----------



## tmaxx123

TeeReQs said:


> Just ordered a full set of Sparkos for my X7. If anyone is planning on doing the same, be sure to reach out to Andrew before ordering, and he should give you a break on pricing for the full set. Excellent customer service!



About time! Report back with your impressions.
I agree , Andrew is a stand up dude. It’s hard not to support a company such as his. That new amplifier he designed looks awesome


----------



## sparko311

*Blushes*

Thanks guys!


----------



## el Rozito

Hello Guys, I have a big problem and maybe You could help me with this. Some time ago I had an accident and now I have hear loss in one ear about 30% and my question is how in X7 pc app panel  or in another way I could change balance in my headphones (sennheiser HD 599). It's very important for me because I always love music and playing games. I can't find option like calibration for speakers (I have logitech 5.1) which works great. Could You help me, please? Thank You in advance


----------



## illram

el Rozito said:


> Hello Guys, I have a big problem and maybe You could help me with this. Some time ago I had an accident and now I have hear loss in one ear about 30% and my question is how in X7 pc app panel  or in another way I could change balance in my headphones (sennheiser HD 599). It's very important for me because I always love music and playing games. I can't find option like calibration for speakers (I have logitech 5.1) which works great. Could You help me, please? Thank You in advance



There is a Mixer tab in the app where you can change the balance for each input/output.


----------



## el Rozito (Dec 2, 2019)

In the Mixer tab You can change balance for line in, bluetooth, SPIDIF, USB host, mic but not in speakers/headphones. My PC is connected to the sound card using USB port on the back of the card, if it was connected to the "host USB" or through Bluetooth there is balance tab... Any advice?


----------



## Sedare38 (Dec 18, 2019)

Hey all, Creative caught wind of a tweet I'm in and when I said I'd love to see a V2 of the X7, they asked what I would like to see in such a thing. I couldn't think of a whole lot, so I thought I'd tap this thread since it's still going on so many years after this product was released. Here's the tweet. If you have Twitter, feel free to pile on what you'd like to see in a Soundblaster X7 V2. 

https://twitter.com/CreativeLabs/status/1207125842549043202?


----------



## TeeReQs

A few things off the top of my head, mostly just design enhancements

-A better volume knob that actually has a physical range of adjustment. I think the X7 is just plastic. A heavy metal knob would be nice.

-More space for op amps and still be able to use the stock dust cover

-SX Fi and SBX

-More sturdy headphone stand

-Stackable


----------



## raband

Sedare38 said:


> I couldn't think of a whole lot



Remote


----------



## Yethal

Sedare38 said:


> Hey all, Creative caught wind of a tweet I'm in and when I said I'd love to see a V2 of the X7, they asked what I would like to see in such a thing. I couldn't think of a whole lot, so I thought I'd tap this thread since it's still going on so many years after this product was released. Here's the tweet. If you have Twitter, feel free to pile on what you'd like to see in a Soundblaster X7 V2.
> 
> https://twitter.com/CreativeLabs/status/1207125842549043202?


I don't have twitter so somebody else would have to post this but:

Builtin support for game/chat balance without using bt-w2

Hdmi multichannel input instead of optical

Support for 7.1 lpcm

Real remote instead of pos android app

Pc control panel that is not cancer

Analog volume control with motorized potentiometer instead of digital volume control

All configuration available via front panel buttons and knobs instead of software control panel

Linux driver


----------



## halcyon

I gave up on X7 and sold it and my Sparkos as a result. Now back to Sennheiser GSX 1200, due to (for me) better virtualization and waiting if true 3D Positional Audio (not mere multichannel virtualization) takes off with Dolby Atmos. Time will tell. The PC 3D audio into headphones field is pretty dead, and the SXFi from Creative was not the revolution they touted it to be (imho).


----------



## msidhu93

Without a doubt, HDMI ARC and CEC since the current X7 works so well as a universal DAC for TV, PC and Bluetooth. Just would be nice to support one of the HD audio formats. That and a real IR/Bluetooth remote for sure!


----------



## Sedare38

Thanks guys, I've copy pasted the asks to the tweet thread.


----------



## Yethal

This might be a long shot but I don't want to risk frying my X7 if there is an easier way. Has anybody checked whether X7's digital i/o works without the opamps plugged in? I only need it for vss optical out and I lent all my dual opamps to a friend.


----------



## Weltverloren (Dec 24, 2019)

I just made the jump from Fostex TH-X00 to Denon AH-D9200 headphones and would like to upgrade my DAC / amp combo as well, as I feel like my X7 is keeping these headphones from reaching their full capabilities. However, since I'm spending a lot of time gaming as well, I'd like to still be able to use the DSP's virtual surround capabilities.
Can I use the X7's SBX DSP features when using the S/PDIF output to connect a dedicated DAC and amp? Are there any quality limitations going that route (other than the 24bit/96khz limitation whenever the SBX DSP is switched on)? In other words: Using the S/PDIF output, when I've got the SBX DSP switched off (and direct mode on), would the X7 be bypassed completely in that setup without affecting sound quality?

EDIT: I just contacted Creative and asked them whether I could do swap my X7 for the smaller X3 and use that as a DSP only, hooking up the S/PDIF output to an external DAC, and was informed that using the S/PDIF output would limit audio resolution to 16-bit, 48khz.


----------



## KamikazeIce

Yethal said:


> This might be a long shot but I don't want to risk frying my X7 if there is an easier way. Has anybody checked whether X7's digital i/o works without the opamps plugged in? I only need it for vss optical out and I lent all my dual opamps to a friend.



I just got some Sparkos today for my X7, put them in and a few hours later we had an accident in the garage with our neighbors doing some welding that caused a short and blew my Window AC unit and X7.
I didn't think to try this until I read your message in this thread, but since I got nothing to loose with a dead X7 give me a minute to check if optical in/out still works.

...

Sucess! Optical-in and optical-out still works, AND works without opamps installed.

Since I had the Sparkos installed when it died, if I put them back in I get static. Seems like the opamps aren't being used by optical path, but optical and analog are output at the same time when as I get constant static with opamps installed BUT I can also hear the optical audio.
Then again I could always mute & disable X7's "Optical-In" in the "recording" tab in Windows 10 which did nothing (only muting Optical-in "Mixer" tab or "levels" tab in X7 Speaker Properties would actually mute optical in. Even with the PC OFF it would still come through)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Yethal

Weltverloren said:


> I just made the jump from Fostex TH-X00 to Denon AH-D9200 headphones and would like to upgrade my DAC / amp combo as well, as I feel like my X7 is keeping these headphones from reaching their full capabilities. However, since I'm spending a lot of time gaming as well, I'd like to still be able to use the DSP's virtual surround capabilities.
> Can I use the X7's SBX DSP features when using the S/PDIF output to connect a dedicated DAC and amp? Are there any quality limitations going that route (other than the 24bit/96khz limitation whenever the SBX DSP is switched on)? In other words: Using the S/PDIF output, when I've got the SBX DSP switched off (and direct mode on), would the X7 be bypassed completely in that setup without affecting sound quality?
> 
> EDIT: I just contacted Creative and asked them whether I could do swap my X7 for the smaller X3 and use that as a DSP only, hooking up the S/PDIF output to an external DAC, and was informed that using the S/PDIF output would limit audio resolution to 16-bit, 48khz.


Yes, no, no. X7 would still resample your input to 48khz (resampling is disabled only in Direct Mode which in turn, disables s/pdif output). The way I used to solve this problem is to have the music dac connected via usb to pc and via optical to output of X7 and then I'd set my music player to use the usb input of the dac


----------



## Weltverloren (Dec 29, 2019)

Yethal said:


> Yes, no, no. X7 would still resample your input to 48khz (resampling is disabled only in Direct Mode which in turn, disables s/pdif output). The way I used to solve this problem is to have the music dac connected via usb to pc and via optical to output of X7 and then I'd set my music player to use the usb input of the dac



I'm not quite sure I'm getting this right. Could you rephrase on how your setup looks exactly? PC > (USB) > DAC ...?
I'm not sure I understand how your X7's DSP is modifying the sound if your PC is directly hooked up to your DAC via USB.
EDIT: Ah, I think I got you now. You're switching your PC's output depending on whether you listen to music or play games (f.e.), so you're completely bypassing the X7 when you're listening to music?

Thank you for clarifying! : )


----------



## Yethal

Weltverloren said:


> I'm not quite sure I'm getting this right. Could you rephrase on how your setup looks exactly? PC > (USB) > DAC ...?
> I'm not sure I understand how your X7's DSP is modifying the sound if your PC is directly hooked up to your DAC via USB.
> EDIT: Ah, I think I got you now. You're switching your PC's output depending on whether you listen to music or play games (f.e.), so you're completely bypassing the X7 when you're listening to music?
> 
> Thank you for clarifying! : )


PC > USB > DAC for music
PC > USB > X7 > optical > dac for games
I select X7 as primary output on PC so browser/games/etc is routed to the X7 and then I select the dac within the music player as output


----------



## Casserole

NetXSR said:


> Thanks for your response! Indeed, using a dummy plug would be a valid workaround. Did somebody figure out if it is a defective device, or it's all about the software being used? I just cannot describe how ridiculous it is to sell a device within that price range while the user has to insert a dummy plug if he doesn't want his ears to bleed...



Been a while since I've posted here but was there ever a work around for this? 

Happened on windows 7 and now my new windows 10 pc every time I restart the mic monitoring is at max and the amp volume is at max which makes my ears bleed way too often. 

Is there any setting in Windows I can edit to stop this occurring?


----------



## TeeReQs

Casserole said:


> Been a while since I've posted here but was there ever a work around for this?
> 
> Happened on windows 7 and now my new windows 10 pc every time I restart the mic monitoring is at max and the amp volume is at max which makes my ears bleed way too often.
> 
> Is there any setting in Windows I can edit to stop this occurring?



I don't know what the root cause is, but hasn't happened to me in awhile. What I've done is disable any other audio device in windows. Disable onboard audio, any monitors that might be using HDMI audio input, etc. Haven't had an incident since I've done this. I also try to not turn the X7 on while any music or videos are playing.


----------



## Casserole

Yethal said:


> You should be able to achieve that using ProcMon. Set the filter to process id of X7 control panel or parent process id of x7 control panel, trigger some changes and procmon should show you which registry keys/files are updated.


Hm need to look into this first.


----------



## Onik

I just noticed when I use the Line in mode on x7 the Right Chanel is louder(more bass) than Left Chanel. I tried with A&K Kann and also tried with my Razer phone 2 and also tried with different RCA cables but nothing fixed it so I assume that something is wrong with X7's Line in input.

To verify if there's a fault with my Xm7 Left Speaker I tried with Bluetooth and also with usb DAC mode and both speakers are working Flawlessly.

Luckily I don't really use the Line in input but I was a bit shocked today to face this issue is this something to do with the Gain of the Left Chanel?


----------



## TeeReQs

Have you looked in the X7 control panel to make sure each channel is set to equal volume?


----------



## Onik

TeeReQs said:


> Have you looked in the X7 control panel to make sure each channel is set to equal volume?



Everything is fine on the mixer nothing wrong with it I assume there's a fault on the Line in inputs.


----------



## Mr Router

On the X7 for Dolby Atmos setup what are the settings for xbox one ? Also should i disable SBX on the x7 for dolby atmos.


----------



## Crisly

Hello guys, I cannot make up my mind between the X7 and the AE-9. They are somehow at the same price (discount of 15% of the AE-9) and I do not know which one to choose! I have a DT 1990 Pro and I will use it only with my computer either for gaming, music or movies. Which one do you think is a better choice? I read some of your comments but I have the feeling that they are both great and almost equal as regards the sound quality.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Yethal

Crisly said:


> Hello guys, I cannot make up my mind between the X7 and the AE-9. They are somehow at the same price (discount of 15% of the AE-9) and I do not know which one to choose! I have a DT 1990 Pro and I will use it only with my computer either for gaming, music or movies. Which one do you think is a better choice? I read some of your comments but I have the feeling that they are both great and almost equal as regards the sound quality.
> Thank you for your help!


X7, ability to plug into devices other than fullsize gaming pcs is a major advantage.


----------



## escknx

Crisly said:


> Hello guys, I cannot make up my mind between the X7 and the AE-9. They are somehow at the same price (discount of 15% of the AE-9) and I do not know which one to choose! I have a DT 1990 Pro and I will use it only with my computer either for gaming, music or movies. Which one do you think is a better choice? I read some of your comments but I have the feeling that they are both great and almost equal as regards the sound quality.
> Thank you for your help!


X7
then upgrade to Sparkos OpAmps for substantial improvement


----------



## tmaxx123

escknx said:


> X7
> then upgrade to Sparkos OpAmps for substantial improvement



this ^^^ If and when a sound blaster x7 successor comes around, I hope it has room for my sparkos opamps


----------



## Crisly

escknx said:


> X7
> then upgrade to Sparkos OpAmps for substantial improvement



Thanks for the tips! I will get some info about these opamps 

Just found this https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sparkos-labs-ss3602-discrete-op-amps.22289/reviews


----------



## Yethal (Jan 26, 2020)

Crisly said:


> Thanks for the tips! I will get some info about these opamps
> 
> Just found this https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sparkos-labs-ss3602-discrete-op-amps.22289/reviews


lmao that's my review, I also wrote one for the SS3601 a long time ago (I don't recommend reading it, it's highly incoherent). The opamps themselves are really good and totally worth it though.


----------



## Crisly

Yethal said:


> lmao that's my review, I also wrote one for the SS3601 a long time ago (I don't recommend reading it, it's highly incoherent). The opamps themselves are really good and totally worth it though.



Oh lol I did not notice! Just found on google 
I guess I will check for the SS3602 based on your review. Sad they are a bit tall but I am fine to leave the cover off 

So, you have to change a pair, right? I am totally newbie and question might seems dumb.
The other pair inside the X7 are stock?
Thank you


----------



## escknx

Yethal said:


> lmao that's my review, I also wrote one for the SS3601 a long time ago (I don't recommend reading it, it's highly incoherent). The opamps themselves are really good and totally worth it though.


In fact, this review made me to try these OpAmps.
But I disagree, they crank up the performance up to thirteen, not eleven.





Crisly said:


> So, you have to change a pair, right? I am totally newbie and question might seems dumb.
> The other pair inside the X7 are stock?



AFAIK you gotta get 2 pairs, 2x01 and 2x02 to replace them all.


----------



## Yethal

Crisly said:


> Oh lol I did not notice! Just found on google
> I guess I will check for the SS3602 based on your review. Sad they are a bit tall but I am fine to leave the cover off
> 
> So, you have to change a pair, right? I am totally newbie and question might seems dumb.
> ...


I covered the hole using tape and a metal enclosure from a spare hard drive but hou're free to just leave them it won't impact performance.


----------



## chinerino

idk if i should get these speakers, is it so good that it can compare with like JBL LSR 305s
https://sg.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/e-mu-xm7-bookshelf-speakers
please helpp i do not know how great are these speakers


----------



## Sonic Defender (Feb 27, 2020)

chinerino said:


> idk if i should get these speakers, is it so good that it can compare with like JBL LSR 305s
> https://sg.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/e-mu-xm7-bookshelf-speakers
> please helpp i do not know how great are these speakers


I'm actually a speaker guy as well and I was really surprised how good a set of mid-size Creative desktop speakers sounded. I just saw that these speakers are on sale for $149 and for that money, given that Creative have been in the sound game for a long time, I would be shocked if the XM7s are not really good. I don't see anything about the JBL that would suggest it is anything special.

Frankly, I would look at Yamaha's stuff. Yamaha make some of the highest regarded musical instruments and electronics in the world. Their pianos and drum sets are legendary and when a company is so deeply invested into crafting well regarded families of wonderful sounding musical equipment it is wise to pay attention to their offerings.

If your main concern is a need to keep the price down, certainly Yamaha gear will be more than Creative, and given that Creative is also well known for great price/performance hard to go wrong there.

As well, when trying to balance price/performance, the Polk Audio Signature Series S15 desktop speaker is another great option. I actually own them and when I was using a desktop speaker setup I was really impressed by these. I still own them, just not currently using them as I have no desktop setup needs right now. I would say that with any small enclosure speaker certainly consider getting a sub woofer, you really need one as small enclosures roll the bass off early so don't expect any meaningful bass response below 60Hz from any small driver/small enclosure speaker. It isn't possible.

Frankly, and this is also something that I have done for desktop rigs, I went powered with the Kanto YU5 with their YU8 sub woofer. Very nice sound, great Bluetooth, nice build quality and despite not being a household name, Kanto is actually pretty respected and based on what I heard when I owned the YU5/YU8 rig, well deserved praise.


----------



## tkoreaper

Does anyone know how the Sparkos OpAmps compare to the ones from Burson Audio? I'm currently using their V5's.


----------



## chinerino

Sonic Defender said:


> I'm actually a speaker guy as well and I was really surprised how good a set of mid-size Creative desktop speakers sounded. I just saw that these speakers are on sale for $149 and for that money, given that Creative have been in the sound game for a long time, I would be shocked if the XM7s are not really good. I don't see anything about the JBL that would suggest it is anything special.
> 
> Frankly, I would look at Yamaha's stuff. Yamaha make some of the highest regarded musical instruments and electronics in the world. Their pianos and drum sets are legendary and when a company is so deeply invested into crafting well regarded families of wonderful sounding musical equipment it is wise to pay attention to their offerings.
> 
> ...


any yamaha speakers that you rec? rn im seriously considering EEMU, LSRs and your yamaha suggestion made me curious


----------



## Sonic Defender

chinerino said:


> any yamaha speakers that you rec? rn im seriously considering EEMU, LSRs and your yamaha suggestion made me curious


It seems that Yamaha is only doing active speakers in the bookshelf/nearfield category these days https://ca.yamaha.com/en/products/proaudio/speakers/hs_series/index.html, although I am sure that you can find older passive stock. I wish I remember the models, but this would have been about 6 years ago when I heard a few of their offerings and I rather liked them. I guess they are all in on active speakers which for a desktop system makes sense. They now either have a very expensive home audio offering that is not what you are talking about. This is a shame to see as back when they were trying to be in the space they did really nice work, although it did tend toward neutrality. There are models that you can get from Japan, NS-BP401 https://ca.yamaha.com/en/products/audio_visual/speaker_systems/ns-bp401/index.html that would be very similar to what I was able to hear years back. 

It looks like affordable options in Yamaha that have the potential to sound good are just in the active speaker space, or their new $15000 NS 5000 model.


----------



## Yethal

tkoreaper said:


> Does anyone know how the Sparkos OpAmps compare to the ones from Burson Audio? I'm currently using their V5's.


Didn't use the fullsize V5 but I do own v5i as well as Sparkos. I'd choose Sparkos any day.


----------



## Onik

I have 2 extra pair of Emu-XM7  now Im thinking to buy this power amp: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dynavox-St...d=1583022004&sprefix=dynavox+e,aps,150&sr=8-1 for REAR CHANNEL and use SB X7 for full 5.1 experience for gaming/movies.


----------



## Casserole (Mar 18, 2020)

My speakers sound like they're under water but the headphones are fine, any idea on what might be causing this?

The actual speakers seem fine and audio is the same on left and right so thinking it's the AMP

Edit: Seemed to be in the Soundblaster settings having speakers on direct mode. Was unaware I'd changed this and not sure what it does but seems to have sorted it

Edit 2: Issue keeps coming back, it turns direct mode off when I play music through my phone that's plugged into the USB... rather frustrating I never had this issue before but I recently updated IOS so wonder if that's ruined it


----------



## azm1

Hi All, I need advice. What cable(how thick/what brand) should I get for X7 + Passive Speakers Q-Acoustics 2020i (Nominal impedance 6ohm, Recommended amp power 25-75W). I currently got some super thick cheap, probably subwoofer cable and I barely fit the copper through the holes - its ridiculous. I want great sound, already read that I shoud also buy  Sparkos OpAmps/ Anything else to tune them? Thank you!


----------



## Yethal

azm1 said:


> Hi All, I need advice. What cable(how thick/what brand) should I get for X7 + Passive Speakers Q-Acoustics 2020i (Nominal impedance 6ohm, Recommended amp power 25-75W). I currently got some super thick cheap, probably subwoofer cable and I barely fit the copper through the holes - its ridiculous. I want great sound, already read that I shoud also buy  Sparkos OpAmps/ Anything else to tune them? Thank you!


Buy the Sparkos before you change your cables. Improvement brought by new opamps is much bigger than whatever effect cables will have on your sound.


----------



## azm1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Just unpacked it. Finally my headphones/speakers pop. However, Id like to have separate volume control for the speakers and have ability to have both headphones and speakers playing both at the same time. I had combo of amp SMSL SA-50 and Sabaj D3 - is there some setup you would recommend so I could use the X7 for headphones only and some other amp connected to X7 for speakers? Thanks.

Also would be nice to have some keyboard shortcut for at least being able to switch fast between speakers/headphones instead of going to the software and switch it there - its way too complicated for fast switching. Was this topic discussed here?


----------



## Lunatics

Hey guys I know I think I have asked about this before, but if I were looking into upgrading my audio on my PC at all, would looking into a new dac and amp help at all, or would I be better off getting the opamps I keep seeing mentioned here, and if so exactly how many do I need to buy it replace.

I don't know exactly what I am looking for other than I want to try and move to "better" audio but I don't even know what that means to be honest lol, the audio I get from my current set up blows away anything I've had in the past. I use my PC for everything pretty much from games to movies and TV shows and music etc so having good audio on it is definitely a priority for me.

I've always heard mixed things about virtual surround sound affecting audio quality and I just wonder if there are any serious drawbacks from the x7 that I am missing out on if I were to go to standalone stuff.

The thing I do love about the x7 though is it's almost like a receiver and I can connect my PC a console etc all at once and just use one good pair of headphones for all those devices, and at the same time if desired to have music from my PC and audio Fromm a game console and I don't know if I can get that functionality from a standalone dac/amp. I've also thought about getting speakers recently for my desk and didn't want normal PC speakers but reading this thread reminded me I can just hookup real speakers to this which is another big plus.

Is my best bet to just upgrade the opamps and settle for that instead of investing in a big new setup, especially if I like a lot of the functionality of the x7?

Lastly, if I purchase a turntable and want to listen to some vinyl I have, can I run a record player into my x7 so I could have music from that and audio from my PC at the same time etc? Also without having it in front of me right now, can I hook up a sub to it as well as speakers if I decide to do that?


----------



## Yethal

Lunatics said:


> Hey guys I know I think I have asked about this before, but if I were looking into upgrading my audio on my PC at all, would looking into a new dac and amp help at all, or would I be better off getting the opamps I keep seeing mentioned here, and if so exactly how many do I need to buy it replace.
> 
> I don't know exactly what I am looking for other than I want to try and move to "better" audio but I don't even know what that means to be honest lol, the audio I get from my current set up blows away anything I've had in the past. I use my PC for everything pretty much from games to movies and TV shows and music etc so having good audio on it is definitely a priority for me.
> 
> ...


Opamp swap is a pretty good idea as you don't have to change your existing setup in any way, everything remains connected and routed as it did before, only sound quality changes. And the improvements carry over to the line out so if you ever decide to add an external amp the opamp upgrade will not go to waste.

Virtual surround does affect SQ but only if it's enabled, you don't have to have it on if you don't need it.

Plugging a turntable into the X7 is a good idea from a convenience standpoint but not from quality standpoint. Line input on the back of the X7 is routed through an analog to digital converter, a digital mixer and a digital to analog converter so you'd basically be listening to the X7 internal dac anyway.


----------



## Lunatics

Yethal said:


> Opamp swap is a pretty good idea as you don't have to change your existing setup in any way, everything remains connected and routed as it did before, only sound quality changes. And the improvements carry over to the line out so if you ever decide to add an external amp the opamp upgrade will not go to waste.
> 
> Virtual surround does affect SQ but only if it's enabled, you don't have to have it on if you don't need it.
> 
> Plugging a turntable into the X7 is a good idea from a convenience standpoint but not from quality standpoint. Line input on the back of the X7 is routed through an analog to digital converter, a digital mixer and a digital to analog converter so you'd basically be listening to the X7 internal dac anyway.


Would there be a way to route it so I'm getting the actual signal or is it always going to run through the x7 DAC if i connect them? I guess I'd ideally be looking for a way to listen to records through one set of headphones without having to keep changing headphones or moving them between devices. Would also be nice to be able to lsiten to music from a record if I wanted while playing a game instead of off the PC.


----------



## Yethal

Lunatics said:


> Would there be a way to route it so I'm getting the actual signal or is it always going to run through the x7 DAC if i connect them? I guess I'd ideally be looking for a way to listen to records through one set of headphones without having to keep changing headphones or moving them between devices. Would also be nice to be able to lsiten to music from a record if I wanted while playing a game instead of off the PC.


No, rca inputs are connected only to the adc. However, you can always buy an external amp with more than one input and connect X7 (as dac only) and a phono preamp and switch sources on the amp.


----------



## msidhu93

Hello everyone thought I would give an update. Creative is still supporting this product and has released a new firmware a few days ago (23 Apr 20) and two of the most head pounding issues have been fixed! I had previously ending up just living with the issue of the volume going to 100 with microphone feedback by having a dummy mic always plugged in, but rejoice!  

Fixed intermittent volume set to 100% or mic monitoring unmute when power up from cold boot with an active hub or USB port
Fixed intermittent noise during channel switching of TV in Dolby Digital mode


----------



## Yethal

msidhu93 said:


> Hello everyone thought I would give an update. Creative is still supporting this product and has released a new firmware a few days ago (23 Apr 20) and two of the most head pounding issues have been fixed! I had previously ending up just living with the issue of the volume going to 100 with microphone feedback by having a dummy mic always plugged in, but rejoice!
> 
> Fixed intermittent volume set to 100% or mic monitoring unmute when power up from cold boot with an active hub or USB port
> Fixed intermittent noise during channel switching of TV in Dolby Digital mode


Lol it took them five years to fix that, gg Creative


----------



## Abdizzle

Jesus Christ I sold mine because of the 100% volume issue and now it's fixed. I loved everything about it otherwise. Was hoping there would be a successor to the X7 by now but looks like I'll wait for another sale and buy it again.


----------



## Borodino

Hi,

I just bought Yamaha NS-SW100 subwoofer and connected it to my x7 but no bass is comming out of woofer. Plugged RCA cable that was with X7 to C/sub and red one on the other side to the subwoofer input. Also done everything in creative control panel as in manuals. I hear sub making sound when clicking test button in control panel but it's very quiet and when playing music there is again no bass sound playing along with speakers (i got dedicated E-MU speakers)

I also posted it on r/soundblasterofficial with some photos
https://www.reddit.com/r/SoundBlast...k/problem_with_connecting_subwoofer_to_my_x7/
but didn't get any solution


----------



## Yethal

Borodino said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought Yamaha NS-SW100 subwoofer and connected it to my x7 but no bass is comming out of woofer. Plugged RCA cable that was with X7 to C/sub and red one on the other side to the subwoofer input. Also done everything in creative control panel as in manuals. I hear sub making sound when clicking test button in control panel but it's very quiet and when playing music there is again no bass sound playing along with speakers (i got dedicated E-MU speakers)
> 
> ...


You need to enable it in Speakers tab and set crossover frequency


----------



## Borodino

I think that i enable it in control panel already.
I went to speaker tab->other speakers->enable subwoofer->enable bass redirection. I didin't set right and left speaker to full range, also tried with direct mode on/off and many other combinations. I have also tried crossover frequency slider but nothing happend


----------



## Yethal

Borodino said:


> I think that i enable it in control panel already.
> I went to speaker tab->other speakers->enable subwoofer->enable bass redirection. I didin't set right and left speaker to full range, also tried with direct mode on/off and many other combinations. I have also tried crossover frequency slider but nothing happend


Did you set X7 to 5.1 in Windows sound settings?


----------



## Borodino

Yethal said:


> Did you set X7 to 5.1 in Windows sound settings?


Nope, i didin't. How do you do that?


----------



## Yethal

Borodino said:


> Nope, i didin't. How do you do that?


Go to sound properties click on the X7 go to configure and you should be able to set it to 5.1 from there.


----------



## Borodino

Yethal said:


> Go to sound properties click on the X7 go to configure and you should be able to set it to 5.1 from there.


Thanks, will try it when back home.


----------



## Borodino

Borodino said:


> Thanks, will try it when back home.


I've changed it to 5.1 in windows sound settings but it is still the same problem


----------



## tmaxx123

Borodino said:


> I've changed it to 5.1 in windows sound settings but it is still the same problem


I ran into this issue awhile back, and tried basically every combination of solutions I could find. Nothing worked. I hope you can figure it out!


----------



## Borodino (May 22, 2020)

tmaxx123 said:


> I ran into this issue awhile back, and tried basically every combination of solutions I could find. Nothing worked. I hope you can figure it out!


Thanks but this is honestly frustrating. Like You I've tried almost everything and worst part is that i still don't know where is the problem, so i can't take appropriate steps. Buying different sub would pointless at this point if You don't know why it is not working.


----------



## phandrew

Can people give me feedback on X7 as a DAC/Preamp. I'm currently using Luxman DA100 dac (PCM5102) with a passive preamp and looking to maybe purchasing the X7 to replace them.


----------



## Yethal

phandrew said:


> Can people give me feedback on X7 as a DAC/Preamp. I'm currently using Luxman DA100 dac (PCM5102) with a passive preamp and looking to maybe purchasing the X7 to replace them.


Literally the first post of this thread


----------



## Andi-C

Hi All...

Have post in the passed !

Having a few issue with my X7, I've upgraded the mobo (and other parts) but I'm having problems with the X7 being unresponsive AND/OR the software not seeing the amp thus being no sound. The only way I can get it to work again is either unplug via the power, sometime I have to restart the PC & this has not worked ! 

Other problems I have are simple ones like plug in my headphones & it powers off or resets its self meaning I have to go through the same as above ! Some would say, don't turn off the PC & that brings in the dreaded X7 into sleep mode..... Damn thing wont wake !

I installed the new FW and its worse !!! I'm plagued with all issues every startup. Rolled back to see if I can sort it but I'm kidding myself as it did it before 
I'm wondering if the X7 doesn't like USB3 or something as it didn't like it in the old MOBO ports, this now MOBO only has USB3 so I can't even move it to another port.

I've always bought Creative & defended their software/hardware but the money I've spend on the X7 & E-MU I've felt mugged off !


----------



## Abdizzle (Jun 3, 2020)

Should have known better than to trust Creative. Went out and bought another X7 after selling a year ago due to the max volume/mic feedback issue on power up.

Upgraded firmware and used the new X7 for a week, unplugged it to dust my desk and plugged it back in only to be welcomed by 60% volume ear piercing mic feedback, R @ 100%, L @ 0%, and all the previously muted equalizer volumes at 100% volume.

Unplug your speakers and subwoofer before ever powering these things on. I can see it blowing a woofer/sub easy (mine was chuffing like crazy until I reacted).


----------



## olci

Andi-C said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Have post in the passed !
> 
> ...



Hi,
I do having same issues like you had but mostly if i use device with burson v5i it won't wake up from sleep 
with stock opmaps happens very rare but i think i found the problem my previous power adapter was measured volt 24,9 (labeled 24v :lol)  
i bought another one with measured volt 24,2 device survived first waking up from sleep
i did use device most time with usb3 connected
but for testing i put device to usb2 things got worse even

here i did steps before putting new power
disconnected e-mu cables from x7
switching to 8ohm mode and putting standard power source
re-flash firmware with firmware.exe -force 
than switch 4ohm and high power mode
i didn't test with bursons with new power source yet


----------



## Furholden

Hi guys, may i know how do you enable Dolby Digital for X7? I have Dolby Access on PC Windows 10.

I am currently connecting this in this sequence

Desktop PC > USB Out > X7 > Optical Out > KEF LS50W.

Thank you for your help..


----------



## mike208 (Jun 12, 2020)

Hello friendly people,

Been a while since I've posted here as I haven't been using my X7 recently. But I'm getting my streaming setup back up and running and don't remember how I had it all set up. I want to use my GoXLR mixer for its ability to control the sound levels for my mic and game audio and chat audio and all that. But unfortunately the GoXLR doesn't quite drive my headphones, Beyer Dynamic DT990 250 Ohm, quite loud enough. So I want to use the Creative X7 at least for its amp to power the headphones, might get in to the surround sound stuff later if I can make it work, but for now just need it to power the headphones.

Pretty sure I had this set up before, but can't get it to work now. The GoXLR has a 3.5mm line in, I assumed I could go out from the X7 to the line in on the GoXLR and use the GoXLR to adjust line in volume as need. The only Line out I see on the X7 is the left and right RCA speaker line outs. I tried using RCA to 3.5mm to make that connection but not getting any sound to the headphones, probably because its sending the audio to the GoXLR. I feel like I'm missing something and like I said, I can't remember how I had it all set up previously. Any idea how to do this?

Edit: I may have figured it out. Headphone out from the GoXLR to RCA line in on the X7 works, but it does affect volume. I now need to have both the GoXLR headphone slider and the X7 at 100% for it to be as loud as the X7 by itself is at 50% volume.


----------



## Onik (Jul 25, 2020)

my SBX7 Control Pannel not working after reinstalling windows 10 on the Speaker Section When clicking Test the speakers NO SOUND! W.T.F MS?CREATIVE?

Tried reinstalling Drivers but no luck! PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Find the Door (Jul 27, 2020)

Anyone know what the compatibility of this looks like for the PS5?  There's rumors of no optical - can this X7 connect via USB to the PS4 as is?


----------



## tdx

What is the consensus on the best Op-amps to put in an X7 if one wants to increase SQ?

Thanks


----------



## TeeReQs

tdx said:


> What is the consensus on the best Op-amps to put in an X7 if one wants to increase SQ?
> 
> Thanks



Sparkos full set. SS3602 and SS3601 If you email Andrew and your nice, he'll usually give you deal when you buy the whole set.

https://sparkoslabs.com/discrete-op-amps/


----------



## tdx

TeeReQs said:


> Sparkos full set. SS3602 and SS3601 If you email Andrew and your nice, he'll usually give you deal when you buy the whole set.
> 
> https://sparkoslabs.com/discrete-op-amps/


Thanks!


----------



## TeeReQs

tdx said:


> Thanks!



I just got an email from Sparkos that had a 20% off coupon code site wide if you haven't ordered already.


----------



## Find the Door

So what do we move to when the PS5 comes out?  I now have a modmic USB that significantly improved upon my setup.  It plugs directly into the console. 

Now that the PS5 is foregoing optical I'm wondering if the PS5 will support the X7 via USB?  The PS4 doesn't recognize the X7 when plugged in currently... 

I guess worse case is TV pass through via optical?  What could we possibly move to?


----------



## escknx

Find the Door said:


> So what do we move to when the PS5 comes out?  I now have a modmic USB that significantly improved upon my setup.  It plugs directly into the console.
> 
> Now that the PS5 is foregoing optical I'm wondering if the PS5 will support the X7 via USB?  The PS4 doesn't recognize the X7 when plugged in currently...
> 
> I guess worse case is TV pass through via optical?  What could we possibly move to?


I guess to normal PC gaming.


----------



## tmaxx123

Find the Door said:


> So what do we move to when the PS5 comes out?  I now have a modmic USB that significantly improved upon my setup.  It plugs directly into the console.
> 
> Now that the PS5 is foregoing optical I'm wondering if the PS5 will support the X7 via USB?  The PS4 doesn't recognize the X7 when plugged in currently...
> 
> I guess worse case is TV pass through via optical?  What could we possibly move to?


Not sure , Sony is being unusually quiet about the entire console launch tbh


----------



## Yethal

Find the Door said:


> So what do we move to when the PS5 comes out?  I now have a modmic USB that significantly improved upon my setup.  It plugs directly into the console.
> 
> Now that the PS5 is foregoing optical I'm wondering if the PS5 will support the X7 via USB?  The PS4 doesn't recognize the X7 when plugged in currently...
> 
> I guess worse case is TV pass through via optical?  What could we possibly move to?


PS5 has builtin 3d Audio engine that's supposedly superior to the SBX processing found in X7 so what we can move to is regular stereo dacs and amps


----------



## ourfpshero

for gaming, this has awesome impact, better than most any dac i have tried. However it lacks the sparkle at the high end.

Just wish this did not look so goofy lol


----------



## Find the Door

Yethal said:


> PS5 has builtin 3d Audio engine that's supposedly superior to the SBX processing found in X7 so what we can move to is regular stereo dacs and amps



Wonder how the Yahamha RX-V6A would do?  Any drawback to using a traditional receiver?  Seems to have everything and be the only way to get 7.2 channel uncompressed PCM to headphones?


----------



## Yethal

Find the Door said:


> Wonder how the Yahamha RX-V6A would do?  Any drawback to using a traditional receiver?  Seems to have everything and be the only way to get 7.2 channel uncompressed PCM to headphones?


Once PS5 comes out we won't have to use external processing devices for that, just regular stereo dac/amps, as for PS4 though, yeah it might be a good idea


----------



## Find the Door

Yethal said:


> Once PS5 comes out we won't have to use external processing devices for that, just regular stereo dac/amps, as for PS4 though, yeah it might be a good idea


How do we know that for certain though?  Plenty of existing USB dacs and amps don't function with the PS4 - how do we know they will with the PS5?

Is there a masterlist of functional USB dac amps that work with the PS4?  I know the mixamp does but it also uses optical to send audio


----------



## Yethal (Oct 14, 2020)

Find the Door said:


> How do we know that for certain though?  Plenty of existing USB dacs and amps don't function with the PS4 - how do we know they will with the PS5?
> 
> Is there a masterlist of functional USB dac amps that work with the PS4?  I know the mixamp does but it also uses optical to send audio


PS4 has generic support for USB dacs that use USB Audio Class 1 transmisstion standard. Judging by the fact that support for USB Audio Class 2 (which most modern usb dacs use) was commited to freeBSD (on which PS4 operating system is based) was added in 2012 (according to this commit), I'd make an educated guess that Sony simply didn't bother to add it back then which is why USB dacs that use UAC2 don't work on PS4. However, unless PS5 system software is still based on FreeBSD 9 (which it'll be 9 years old in January so I kinda doubt that) we should get UAC 2 support 'for free'

With that said, this is still an educated guess, it's entirely possible for PS5 to not support UAC2 dacs at all.


----------



## Find the Door

Yethal said:


> PS4 has generic support for USB dacs that use USB Audio Class 1 transmisstion standard. Judging by the fact that support for USB Audio Class 2 (which most modern usb dacs use) was commited to freeBSD (on which PS4 operating system is based) was added in 2012 (according to this commit), I'd make an educated guess that Sony simply didn't bother to add it back then which is why USB dacs that use UAC2 don't work on PS4. However, unless PS5 system software is still based on FreeBSD 9 (which it'll be 9 years old in January so I kinda doubt that) we should get UAC 2 support 'for free'
> 
> With that said, this is still an educated guess, it's entirely possible for PS5 to not support UAC2 dacs at all.



Is the X7 a UAC2 device?


----------



## Yethal

Find the Door said:


> Is the X7 a UAC2 device?


Yes.


----------



## xxlbeerz (Oct 28, 2020)

How does the X7 compare to some of these newer THX and Topping amplifiers?

As I am using a USB mixer/audio interface(Soundcraft 12 MTK) the X7 is in amp only mode.  I could go for a more basic non-USB amp setup to keep it simple.  Wondering if I might gain SQ as well as I've started getting into mid-fi headphones instead of $100-200 gamer staples like PC37, ATH-AD700X, 990, etc.


----------



## Yethal

xxlbeerz said:


> How does the X7 compare to some of these newer THX and Topping amplifiers?
> 
> As I am using a USB mixer/audio interface(Soundcraft 12 MTK) the X7 is in amp only mode.  I could go for a more basic non-USB amp setup to keep it simple.  Wondering if I might gain SQ as well as I've started getting into mid-fi headphones instead of $100-200 gamer staples like PC37, ATH-AD700X, 990, etc.


X7 doesn't have an amp only mode, rca in go through an analog to digital converter, then through a shared mixer and then through the builtin dac.


----------



## ourfpshero

Yethal said:


> X7 doesn't have an amp only mode, rca in go through an analog to digital converter, then through a shared mixer and then through the builtin dac.



to build on that: the x7 definitely loses something when using a different input other than the usb mode. When I use an rca or optical input the sound is thinner and loses bass and richness. It is very noticeable. Which is sad because the headphone and speaker amps on the x7 have decent power. I usually use an Aune x1 pro as a dac and the sound is superior to the x7 in most ways except bass (and of course gaming effects). I wanted to feed the x7 with the different inputs so I could utilize my different sources at the same time.


----------



## xxlbeerz (Oct 28, 2020)

Yes, I notice the line input is very quiet compared to the USB.  

Most games today have pretty decent surround effects with stereo speakers, so I am not sure something like a soundcard or software really matters any more.  I just tried a borrowed Topping L30 and to me the X7 sounds better.  Maybe not as detailed/refined, but definitely more exciting.  Maybe I'm just not an "audiophile" because I am trying things like this L30 amp and HiFiMan Ananda headphones and find it so boring.

The main reason I want to use a non-usb amp is for simplicity with I/O in a two PC streaming setup, but I been listening to X7 for 5 years so I'm pretty used to it.


----------



## Yethal

ourfpshero said:


> to build on that: the x7 definitely loses something when using a different input other than the usb mode. When I use an rca or optical input the sound is thinner and loses bass and richness. It is very noticeable. Which is sad because the headphone and speaker amps on the x7 have decent power. I usually use an Aune x1 pro as a dac and the sound is superior to the x7 in most ways except bass (and of course gaming effects). I wanted to feed the x7 with the different inputs so I could utilize my different sources at the same time.


Are you sure all inputs are at their maximum volume in the mixer tab?


----------



## mike208

Yethal said:


> X7 doesn't have an amp only mode, rca in go through an analog to digital converter, then through a shared mixer and then through the builtin dac.



I just got an Xbox Series X, want to use my Beyer DT990 250Ohm with it, not getting any sound from the controller 3.5mm with the DT990s. I did get some sound on the xbox one with this setup. So not sure its an amp issue. But can I pass the sounds from the controller via 3.5mm to RCA line in on the X7(plugged into my nearby PC) and let it amp the sound to the headphones? I tried this and still got no sound, just not sure if its because that doesn't work or if I am missing something. I tried a pair of 3.5mm earbuds and got sound on those form the controller so I don't think its a controller or setting issue. If the X7 won't work then I may need to get a stand alone amp I guess


----------



## Yethal

mike208 said:


> I just got an Xbox Series X, want to use my Beyer DT990 250Ohm with it, not getting any sound from the controller 3.5mm with the DT990s. I did get some sound on the xbox one with this setup. So not sure its an amp issue. But can I pass the sounds from the controller via 3.5mm to RCA line in on the X7(plugged into my nearby PC) and let it amp the sound to the headphones? I tried this and still got no sound, just not sure if its because that doesn't work or if I am missing something. I tried a pair of 3.5mm earbuds and got sound on those form the controller so I don't think its a controller or setting issue. If the X7 won't work then I may need to get a stand alone amp I guess


If you have a TV with toslink out just use that, if not then maybe consider and hdmi to toslink splitter


----------



## mike208 (Nov 14, 2020)

Yethal said:


> If you have a TV with toslink out just use that, if not then maybe consider and hdmi to toslink splitter



Doh, I should have thought of that. I actually already have an HDMI audio extractor. Unfortunately it appears to be having issues. Audio isn't constant, might be the optical cable, but more importantly I am not getting any video out to the TV. Tried several different HDMI cables.  I'm not using one of the new fancy HDMI 2.1 TVs so I would think the cables I have should work just fine.

Forgot when I was trying to get everything setup properly way back when, I bought an Xbox Mixamp TR and apparently that works on the series X as well so I will just try that


----------



## tdx

Recently I purchased an X7 Limited and I was offered a chance top review a free Burson V5i Op amp for it. I can also compare it to the Sparkos SS3602 and SS3601 Op Amps that I have purchased too. 

First off, the installation of the Bursons is much easier, as the Sparkos Opamps require the panel of the X7 to be left off whereas with the Bursons it can be closed. Not a huge deal but a difference nonetheless. Installation itself is absolutely pain free, couldn't be easier. 

Now when it comes to sound, the first thing to note is that both the Bursons and the Sparkos leave the default X7 Op Amps in the dust. It's not a even close, they sound better in every single metric. So swapping Op Amps on the X7 is not something that is just recommended, I would say it's absolutely essential if you want to get a much better sound out of it, both for the HP output and for the speaker outs. 

As for the sound quality of the Bursons themselves, they are indeed very good. They bring to the table a much better instrument separation, more dynamic range, better specialization, more coherency in the high and low frequency and finally a much smoother sound, even at low volumes. 

If compared to the Sparkos I would say they're close, the Sparkos take all the aforementioned things and kick them up a notch, but they're also more expensive and again not as easy to use because of the cover that has to be off. And honestly just installing the Bursons brings such an improvement over stock that the Sparkos are nicer, yes, but not to the same dramatic degree.

So all in all, I would highly recommend the Burson Op Amps to anyone who is looking to increase the quality of the X7's sound. 

Cheers!


----------



## Fotopaul

tdx said:


> Recently I purchased an X7 Limited and I was offered a chance top review a free Burson V5i Op amp for it. I can also compare it to the Sparkos SS3602 and SS3601 Op Amps that I have purchased too.
> 
> First off, the installation of the Bursons is much easier, as the Sparkos Opamps require the panel of the X7 to be left off whereas with the Bursons it can be closed. Not a huge deal but a difference nonetheless. Installation itself is absolutely pain free, couldn't be easier.
> 
> ...


Is there a specific version of the Bursons opamp that fits the X7 ? Or could a v6 work aswell ? 

I want try replacing the stock, but do want to be able to close the unit. 

Thanx!


----------



## Yethal

Fotopaul said:


> Is there a specific version of the Bursons opamp that fits the X7 ? Or could a v6 work aswell ?
> 
> I want try replacing the stock, but do want to be able to close the unit.
> 
> Thanx!


Only v5i fit with the hatch closed. However if you were to place the X7 on some sort of a hollowed out stand you could fit v6 in there


----------



## Fotopaul

Thank you! I guess I could design a stand for it, would be easy enough to print out in matt black PLA. I'v read that the v5i touches the lid and it might melt due to heat ? If so i'd better build a stand with a small Noctua fan.


----------



## kellte2

So I was playing with my settings last night, specifically Direct Mode, and I'm somewhat confused by what I heard.  Quick summary of my setup: I have the X7 receiving an optical signal from Chromecast Audio, and then the X7 sends the signal via RCA out to my Jotunheim.  

So I only occasionally mess with the Direct Mode settings, but last night I noticed that the X7 app lists two distinct Direct mode toggles, one for Direct Mode and another for Direct Mode (SPDIF-In).  When using the latter, I feel like the sound is far less clear than simply using Direct Mode.  Much less separation and clarity, and everything has a bit of a smeared/veiled sound.  

Creative's support page for the X7 provides the following description of the two modes:

- *Direct Mode:* Direct Mode gives you audio in its purest form, directly from the source. In this mode, all playback, monitoring and microphone effects are by-passed. Direct Mode will remain on until the device is disconnected from power. l​​* - **SPDIF-In Direct:* SPDIF-In Direct allows bit-to-bit input stream of up to 24-bit 96kHz signals without processing. When turned on, other audio input sources will be disabled. SPDIF-In Direct will remain on until the device is disconnected from power​
Given the difference in sound produced by the two settings, I'm confused by these descriptions.  If the Direct Mode (SPDIF-In) allows for a bit-to-bit input stream without processing, I do not understand why simply enabling Direct Mode would result in a cleaner audio signal.  Is there any benefit to enabling both Direct Mode and Direct Mode (SPDIF-In) when using certain configurations? 

@Yethal or anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## Yethal

kellte2 said:


> So I was playing with my settings last night, specifically Direct Mode, and I'm somewhat confused by what I heard.  Quick summary of my setup: I have the X7 receiving an optical signal from Chromecast Audio, and then the X7 sends the signal via RCA out to my Jotunheim.
> 
> So I only occasionally mess with the Direct Mode settings, but last night I noticed that the X7 app lists two distinct Direct mode toggles, one for Direct Mode and another for Direct Mode (SPDIF-In).  When using the latter, I feel like the sound is far less clear than simply using Direct Mode.  Much less separation and clarity, and everything has a bit of a smeared/veiled sound.
> 
> ...


Without direct mode X7 resamples all inputs to 48khz so it can mix them all together, Direct mode disables the internal mixer (which also disables resampling). Dunno why it sounds better on regular Direct mode vs SPDIF Direct, it might be a bug in the firmware.


----------



## rjsmith2007

Hey Yethal, do you know what the 4 different op amps do? I was thinking of replacing them with the Sparkos set, but wasn't too happy with the price of 4 of them together. 

Can I swap out less than 4 depending on what speakers I typically use? Is each op amp assigned to a speaker channel? Or are do they work together? Or how do they function?

I typically use the x7 with a 4.1 set of powered speakers.


----------



## Yethal

rjsmith2007 said:


> Hey Yethal, do you know what the 4 different op amps do? I was thinking of replacing them with the Sparkos set, but wasn't too happy with the price of 4 of them together.
> 
> Can I swap out less than 4 depending on what speakers I typically use? Is each op amp assigned to a speaker channel? Or are do they work together? Or how do they function?
> 
> I typically use the x7 with a 4.1 set of powered speakers.


There are two opamps per channel, the dual does the current to voltage conversion and the single does the balanced to single ended conversion. You don't need to replace all four of them you can replace them a pair at a time.


----------



## rjsmith2007

Yethal said:


> There are two opamps per channel, the dual does the current to voltage conversion and the single does the balanced to single ended conversion. You don't need to replace all four of them you can replace them a pair at a time.



Thanks Yethal. By channel what do you mean? Do you mean 2 of them are for the speaker outputs and 2 of them are for the headphone outputs? Or something else?


----------



## Yethal

rjsmith2007 said:


> Thanks Yethal. By channel what do you mean? Do you mean 2 of them are for the speaker outputs and 2 of them are for the headphone outputs? Or something else?


Two of them are for left channel and two of them are for right channel. Both speakers and headphones.


----------



## rjsmith2007

Yethal said:


> Two of them are for left channel and two of them are for right channel. Both speakers and headphones.



Ah ok. But what about the other channels? Center, subwoofer, surround left and surround right?


----------



## Yethal

rjsmith2007 said:


> Ah ok. But what about the other channels? Center, subwoofer, surround left and surround right?


They have their own separate analog stages


----------



## tdx

Fotopaul said:


> Is there a specific version of the Bursons opamp that fits the X7 ? Or could a v6 work aswell ?
> 
> I want try replacing the stock, but do want to be able to close the unit.
> 
> Thanx!



Not sure, the ones I had received were the v5i. Don't know about other models sorry.


----------



## brian1020

TLDR: I'd like to get X7 to use with speakers that are now gathering dust from switching over to Sonos throughout the house.  I'm not clear on what the best configuration would be for using the X7 with what I have.

PSB Imagine Mini's
PSB Imagine C Central Channel Speaker
Definitive Supercube 4000
Hi All

New to this board, i have a strong background in IT, but not necessarily audio and acoustics at the level I've been seeing in this forum; you all are an impressive bunch and really knowledgeable.  I found this post by watching some reviews online for the X7 and one of them linked to this post.

My current setup is a PC I built about two years ago and please forgive me if what I'm posting is mostly marketing hype for the motherboards audio capabilities, but this is what I'm using since its onboard and not a separate card.

Gigabyte z370 Aorus Gaming 7 with Sound BlasterX 720°on Motherboard
121dB SNR AMP-UP Audio with ALC1220 & High-End ESS SABRE 9018 DAC with WIMA audio capacitors
Sound BlasterX 720

My current speaker setup is the Logitech Z-2300 2.1 satellite/sub that has server me well for over a decade. In addition to that I use a SteelSeries Arctis Pro + Game DAC headset. I'd like to do away with the Logitech speakers, they've had a good life, and I feel with my PSB imagine mini's, the Imagine C and Definitive SC4000 collecting dust I might as well get some use out of those. I know I can purchase the X7 and have a good 2.0 setup, my confusion with the 3.5mm C/Sub port. 

Is it possible to run this as a 3.1; how would I do that? (I'm ok with it not working, at least 2.1 I'd be using 3 of 4 components otherwise collecting dust)
Would it be possible to use the LFE on the sub or would it be better to use the High Level Inputs and work on the crossover at the subwoofer?

I appreciate anyone taking the time to read and respond and provide any guidance. I'm also going to poke around the board some more and do some reading here.


----------



## Yethal

brian1020 said:


> TLDR: I'd like to get X7 to use with speakers that are now gathering dust from switching over to Sonos throughout the house.  I'm not clear on what the best configuration would be for using the X7 with what I have.
> 
> PSB Imagine Mini's
> PSB Imagine C Central Channel Speaker
> ...


Plug the Front L and Front R to the spear outputs of the X7 or the lineouts if your speakers are active. Plug the combo center channel + sub plug into the c/sub output on the back. Keep in mind X7 can only power stereo passive speakers, all other speakers need to be active


----------



## duranxv

For a desktop PC -  any real difference between the X7 or the AE-9 in terms of sound quality? And how do they compare in terms of surround sound ability and accuracy?

I'm also planning to swap out the opamps - heard alot of good things about Sparkos opamps. Any other good ones that pair up with SoundBlaster?


----------



## tdx

Hi everyone, I own one of these and I'm wondering if anyone else has ever had an issue where one of the two headphone channels has loud wind noise when plugged in?

I tried everything, full reset, updated the firmware, tried both the 4.4 and the 3.5 headphones jacks, nothing gives. Also tried all headphone settings (direct/high/lo gain etc) My HPs are Meze Empyreans and they sound fine on every other source I connect them to. 

Just wondering if anyone else has had this issue with the X7.


----------



## Yethal

tdx said:


> Hi everyone, I own one of these and I'm wondering if anyone else has ever had an issue where one of the two headphone channels has loud wind noise when plugged in?
> 
> I tried everything, full reset, updated the firmware, tried both the 4.4 and the 3.5 headphones jacks, nothing gives. Also tried all headphone settings (direct/high/lo gain etc) My HPs are Meze Empyreans and they sound fine on every other source I connect them to.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has had this issue with the X7.


Open the hatch at the bottom and switch the opamps between the channels and see if the problem moves.


----------



## DW75

I am currently trying to decide between the X7 or the AE-9 to replace my ****ed up EVGA Nu Audio Pro 7.1 sound card. This is my second Nu Audio Pro that has failed, so I am not even going to bother with another. When I get the X7 or AE-9, it will immediately have two LME49710HA metal can opamps and two LME49720HA metal can opamps installed. Has anyone done a direct comparision between the X7 and AE-9 ?


----------



## duranxv

DW75 said:


> I am currently trying to decide between the X7 or the AE-9 to replace my ****ed up EVGA Nu Audio Pro 7.1 sound card. This is my second Nu Audio Pro that has failed, so I am not even going to bother with another. When I get the X7 or AE-9, it will immediately have two LME49710HA metal can opamps and two LME49720HA metal can opamps installed. Has anyone done a direct comparision between the X7 and AE-9 ?



I've been trying to find the answer to that myself, but I haven't run into anyone who has done a direct comparison. Ultimately I decided to go with the AE-9. I reached out to Creative and they said that the AE-9 is meant to be an improvement over the X7 in terms of sound quality (how much I'm not sure to be honest). The fact that the X7 is a few years old at this point leads me to assume there's been at least SOME improvement with the newer AE-9.


----------



## tdx

Yethal said:


> Open the hatch at the bottom and switch the opamps between the channels and see if the problem moves.


I will try thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## ziocomposite

Hey all, somehow secured a PS5 recently and found out that audio/mic still works with the Soundblaster X 7.  I've been using the Creative BT-W2 since the ps4 but for mic functionality only since we had an optical out at the time.  Testing with the PS5, it still has mic functionality along with audio this time around.  Seems to be only relegated to X7 processing as the options in PS5 (Linear, Dolby, DTS) didn't seem to have any changes.  That being said, I don't have any native PS5 games yet lol.


----------



## Find the Door

ziocomposite said:


> Hey all, somehow secured a PS5 recently and found out that audio/mic still works with the Soundblaster X 7.  I've been using the Creative BT-W2 since the ps4 but for mic functionality only since we had an optical out at the time.  Testing with the PS5, it still has mic functionality along with audio this time around.  Seems to be only relegated to X7 processing as the options in PS5 (Linear, Dolby, DTS) didn't seem to have any changes.  That being said, I don't have any native PS5 games yet lol.




A couple of things: first your equipment isn't gonna last with that setup - you need to let them breathe and work on that dust. 

Secondly yes it'll transmit audio over Bluetooth and even let you send the new 3d audio however the quality is significantly impacted.  I have been using my X7 with my PS5 via optical passthrough on my TV without issue. 

This allows you to utilize Dolby 5.1 the way it was intended.  I now use a ModMic USB and have completely removed the W2 from my setup as the PS5 has great chat balancing functionality now built in.  With the W2 you can't balance chat audio unless you use the clunky Soundblaster app and now your chat is subject to Bluetooth interface.


----------



## ziocomposite

It's got tons of room so not an issue.  Dusting has already been taken care of.

Don't have a TV with optical passthrough, it's just a monitor =P.  For now I'll live in bliss regarding audio impact lol.

Only tested with Blackout but there is an option to change chat volume separately in game.


----------



## Find the Door

ziocomposite said:


> It's got tons of room so not an issue.  Dusting has already been taken care of.
> 
> Don't have a TV with optical passthrough, it's just a monitor =P.  For now I'll live in bliss regarding audio impact lol.
> 
> Only tested with Blackout but there is an option to change chat volume separately in game.


What I'm speaking on is the congested nature of your console exhausting hot heat right in front of the X7 as well as all the cables suffocating it.  I'd rework that if I were you.

Also certainly enjoy what you can of it I'm just reminding you it's hindered a bit with reliance on the W2.  I believe there are HDMI optical out splitters too for the back of the PS5.  I wanna say ASTRO makes one?


----------



## Sam21 (Apr 30, 2021)

When I power off the device using the power button, does everything inside the device go off(the power to the circuit is completely cut) or should I also unplug the power and USB cable ?

I am afraid that after turning it off, some components might still be on inside and this would degrade the unit's components over time ? should I unplug the power and USB cables too ?


----------



## Andi-C

Sam21 said:


> When I power off the device using the power button, does everything inside the device go off(the power to the circuit is completely cut) or should I also unplug the power and USB cable ?
> 
> I am afraid that after turning it off, some components might still be on inside and this would degrade the unit's components over time ? should I unplug the power and USB cables too ?


As far as I was concerned (my personal thoughts), it drops to a low powered state. It will power off everything other than a standby power circuit. 
It will be fine left in standby, I doubt any questions to the longevity to the circuitry will impact on performance or life span.

When ever I unplugged mine I had issues with it not powering up properly and also left in standby.


----------



## rjsmith2007

Sam21 said:


> When I power off the device using the power button, does everything inside the device go off(the power to the circuit is completely cut) or should I also unplug the power and USB cable ?
> 
> I am afraid that after turning it off, some components might still be on inside and this would degrade the unit's components over time ? should I unplug the power and USB cables too ?


I just keep mine powered up all the time. I don't use the standby feature or power button. It makes my speakers pop when toggling those, so I prefer to not experience that several times a day. I use my speakers daily and nearly constantly though.


----------



## Sam21

Does the X7 have enough power to drive the following headphones properly:

DT990 Pro
HD660S
HD600
HD650
HE400
T50RPMK3
Grado SR225i

??

Is there a headphone it can NOT drive ? if so, which ones ?


----------



## Highlaw

I've read you can circumvent PS5's UAC1 limitation by using a device with this chip to one of PS5's rear USB ports and then one of its outputs to your dac. Apparently retains PS5's 3D audio and all, without the compression of bluetooth.

With my UAC1/2 worries aside, I'm still not aware of many solutions that have a mixer (of at least 2 inputs to headphone output at the same time). I owned an old Astro MixAmp during the 7th gen days but I'm sure it won't handle planar magnetics, whichever dac/amp I'll buy next has to have a dedicated power source separate from USB (considering USB will be plugged into PS5 and the console hinders power massively, from what I've heard). 
I just found out about X7 today and I'm happy it has a mixer, but I'm wondering if there's anything out there between a cheapo Mixamp (which doesn't have a separate power source anyway) and this X7, which is a bit overkill for what I want to accomplish, in both price and stature. Do any of you know of an alternative? 

For context I'm just interested in simultaneous audio between PS5 and PC, a second physical dial for mixing the volume rather than using software (like X7's solution) would be ideal but not obligatory.


----------



## Yethal

Highlaw said:


> I've read you can circumvent PS5's UAC1 limitation by using a device with this chip to one of PS5's rear USB ports and then one of its outputs to your dac. Apparently retains PS5's 3D audio and all, without the compression of bluetooth.
> 
> With my UAC1/2 worries aside, I'm still not aware of many solutions that have a mixer (of at least 2 inputs to headphone output at the same time). I owned an old Astro MixAmp during the 7th gen days but I'm sure it won't handle planar magnetics, whichever dac/amp I'll buy next has to have a dedicated power source separate from USB (considering USB will be plugged into PS5 and the console hinders power massively, from what I've heard).
> I just found out about X7 today and I'm happy it has a mixer, but I'm wondering if there's anything out there between a cheapo Mixamp (which doesn't have a separate power source anyway) and this X7, which is a bit overkill for what I want to accomplish, in both price and stature. Do any of you know of an alternative?
> ...


It doesn't have to be this specific device. Any USB to S/PDIF converter that uses UAC1 will do, older Fiio devices like the E10K or E18 can also be used for that same purpose. As for the mixer, don't buy the X7 just for that feature, it'd be an overkill. You can always daisy chain a Mixamp with an external headphone amp for more power.


----------



## Highlaw

Yethal said:


> It doesn't have to be this specific device. Any USB to S/PDIF converter that uses UAC1 will do, older Fiio devices like the E10K or E18 can also be used for that same purpose. As for the mixer, don't buy the X7 just for that feature, it'd be an overkill. You can always daisy chain a Mixamp with an external headphone amp for more power.


Just found out my old mixamp has RCA inputs, not outputs, and its USB is power only, so no way of getting everything out of PS5's audio. Guess it's of no use.

Maybe my case is more unique than I was expecting, but I assumed plenty of people would have PC/Console stations and would like to hear both through the same headphones (such as listening to a podcast with the game's audio on the background) but it's proving hard to find an easy/affordable solution other than the X7.


----------



## Yethal

Highlaw said:


> Just found out my old mixamp has RCA inputs, not outputs, and its USB is power only, so no way of getting everything out of PS5's audio. Guess it's of no use.
> 
> Maybe my case is more unique than I was expecting, but I assumed plenty of people would have PC/Console stations and would like to hear both through the same headphones (such as listening to a podcast with the game's audio on the background) but it's proving hard to find an easy/affordable solution other than the X7.


You can plug the external amp via the headphone socket and set the mixamp volume to max


----------



## Sam21

I am planning to use X7 as a standalone DAC, At what volume should the line-out be set at ?


----------



## kellte2

Sam21 said:


> I am planning to use X7 as a standalone DAC, At what volume should the line-out be set at ?


Max. Adjust the volume on your amp instead.


----------



## Sam21 (May 9, 2021)

Does the DAC on X7 have a preamp output ?


----------



## Yethal

Sam21 said:


> Does the DAC on X7 have a preamp output ?


Yes, via rca out on the back


----------



## Sam21

I am sure the DAC on X7 does not have a preamp....since the volume knob is digital...


----------



## Yethal

Sam21 said:


> I am sure the DAC on X7 does not have a preamp....since the volume knob is digital...


Nevertheless, the rca outs on the back allow for volume adjustments so can be used with an external power amp and/or powered speakers


----------



## Sam21

Why would someone upgrade the power brick ?  Will the headphone out power increase ?


----------



## Yethal

Sam21 said:


> Why would someone upgrade the power brick ?  Will the headphone out power increase ?


No, but the speaker output will


----------



## Highlaw

By this point I'm fairly certain on getting the standard X7 (plus Sundara's) for an AiO simultaneous input solution, but then went down the speaker/studio monitor rabbit hole (just because), which I know nothing about.
I've read random pages from this thread and got a bit overwhelmed by information, with some passive speaker recommendations that seem to exceed X7's capabilities on paper, as well as some woes about 2.1 setups. 

For a layman: Is the X7 capable of driving nearfield monitors in the ballpark of Klipsch R 41/51-M's (or any alternative with 4"-5" woofers comfortably)? Or would I have to aim lower? Or get the stronger power adapter, etc.
Secondly, if I forego passive speakers and pay extra for powered ones, there will be no issues if I connect a subwoofer through the speakers right? I recall reading about some problems connecting one to X7 directly.


----------



## Cocosan

Many thanks to Earfonia for the great review. I have a question about X7's input vrms - if the Line input volume is set to 20% would it be able to take 3Vrms?


----------



## Sam21

I have an X7 and I want to know if the RCA in’s analog signal goes to the ADC or the headphone out ?

Is it like (A) or (B):?

(A) RCA_IN > ADC > DAC > headphone out
(B) RCA_IN > headphone out

I have contacted two major reviewers and I get a conflicting answer, some of them say its (A) and some say its (B) …

I have also contacted Creative but I didn’t get a proper answer.

Is there a way to check ?


----------



## Yethal

Sam21 said:


> I have an X7 and I want to know if the RCA in’s analog signal goes to the ADC or the headphone out ?
> 
> Is it like (A) or (B):?
> 
> ...


It's A. You can verify this by connecting a source and headphones and then turning on any SBX feature or EQ in X7


----------



## Sam21

What happens if you turn on direct mode for headphones ? Does this make the signal bypass ADC and DAC ?


----------



## Yethal

Sam21 said:


> What happens if you turn on direct mode for headphones ? Does this make the signal bypass ADC and DAC ?


No, it mutes all inputs except either USB or spdif depending on which direct mode you choose


----------



## Sam21 (May 28, 2021)

It would be a design flaw because you cannot use X7 as an amp only...

Look at Fiio K5 pro, it can be used as an amp only through RCA ins... What was Creative thinking when designing X7 ? what a waste!!!

Also, here is what Evshrug has said to me: 



> an ADC step is performed on the mic input, but the rear RCA line-in ports will simply amplify the analog signal.


----------



## Yethal

Sam21 said:


> It would be a design flaw because you cannot use X7 as an amp only...
> 
> Look at Fiio K5 pro, it can be used as an amp only through RCA ins... What was Creative thinking when designing X7 ? what a waste!!!
> 
> Also, here is what Evshrug has said to me:


You can pretty easily check that. Connect a source to rca in and to toslink/usb in and start playing both inputs (with direct mode turned off). Then turn on equalizer and/or any SBX feature. X7's DSP operates in digital domain so in order for SBX or EQ to affect rca input it'd have to pass through ADC first.


----------



## Sam21

Yes, when you send an analog signal in and your output is digital, the analog signal must go through ADC, DSP and then it is outputted through optical-out or USB...

I am talking about the headphone out jack...wouldn't it be crazy to convert analog to digital and then the digital back to analog ? Why not just amplify the analog signal and send it to the headphone jack ? Fiio K5 Pro is like that...


----------



## Yethal

Sam21 said:


> Yes, when you send an analog signal in and your output is digital, the analog signal must go through ADC, DSP and then it is outputted through optical-out or USB...
> 
> I am talking about the headphone out jack...wouldn't it be crazy to convert analog to digital and then the digital back to analog ? Why not just amplify the analog signal and send it to the headphone jack ? Fiio K5 Pro is like that...


Because volume control, dsp and input mixer work in digital domain


----------



## Sam21 (May 30, 2021)

Yethal said:


> Because volume control, dsp and input mixer work in digital domain



Oh well then it is flawed design...converting the analog to digital and then back to analog degrades the signal...which basically means that you can not use X7 as a standalone amp....


----------



## Yethal

Sam21 said:


> Oh well then it is flawed design...converting the analog to digital and then back to analog degrades the signal...which basically means that you can not use X7 as a standalone amp....


Why would you buy a device with a DSP and a DAC builtin to then use it as a standalone amp in the first place? ADC on analog input is quite handy for digitizing analog sources such as vinyl or tape and as a mic input for people who use standalone mic preamps


----------



## Sam21 (May 31, 2021)

Yethal said:


> Why would you buy a device with a DSP and a DAC builtin to then use it as a standalone amp in the first place?



I would buy it because I want DSP for the Toslink+USB digital input ...

Also, Since X7 has a very good and strong amp section with op-amp rolling options and low output impedance, I want to be able to pair it with other DACs!!!

*You cannot use X7 with a separate DAC like Atom DAC+!!!*

If one needs to convert analog to digital, there is the microphone jack!!!

I have an Aune T1se that can be used as a stand alone amp...Fiio K5 pro and Monolith 124459 also offer this functionality. .. Monolith 124459 has EQ as well...I am sure there are many other options out there as well...


----------



## Yethal

Sam21 said:


> I would buy it because I want DSP for the Toslink+USB digital input ...
> 
> Also, Since X7 has a very good and strong amp section with op-amp rolling options and low output impedance, I want to be able to pair it with other DACs!!!
> 
> ...


Actually the amp is the weakest part, you can roll the opamps to make it better but you're still limited by the chip amp Creatives uses.
Microphone jack is mono so unsuitable for stereo recordings.
The question remains though, why would you go out and buy a separate standalone dac to plug it into X7? The amp is the first section that needs upgrade (dac holds out for a bit longer)


----------



## Sam21

I believe the amp section is pretty good, it is definitely better than the O2 and kinda on par with the Atom and Monolith 124459 in terms of outputted power...It is also clean and the noise floor is also very good...

They could use a stereo microphone jack...

The X7 did not have the direct mode feature in the beginning ... after a lot of people complained about this, they decided to add it in their driver software...Maybe they can add a switch in there that would make the analog signal inputted through RCA ins bypass the ADC ? but then again, as you say, the volume knob is digital ....

Is this something that can be fixed through a driver/firmware update ? (I guess not?)


----------



## Yethal

Sam21 said:


> I believe the amp section is pretty good, it is definitely better than the O2 and kinda on par with the Atom and Monolith 124459 in terms of outputted power...It is also clean and the noise floor is also very good...
> 
> They could use a stereo microphone jack...
> 
> ...


If you go to the first post of this very thread and scroll down to the control panel section you'll see that direct mode was present from the very beginning back in 2015.
Also no, this is not fixable is firmware


----------



## Sam21

I meant the option that sends DSP effects to optical out and line out..


----------



## Yethal

Sam21 said:


> I meant the option that sends DSP effects to optical out and line out..


That did came later, yes but that's not what direct mode is


----------



## Sam21 (Jun 1, 2021)

I know what direct mode is. 

Kinda thought it was direct mode that was added later....then I realized it was the DSP effect to line/optical out that was added ...


----------



## Yethal

Actually outputting DSP to optical out was possible since the very beginning but required an ugly hack before Creative formally added it to the control panel


----------



## Sam21

(A) The review on the first page says: 


> On Sound Blaster X7, the supply voltage for the 4 replaceable op-amps is *22.3 *volt (V- to V+). Only use op-amp that is rated with higher maximum supply voltage than 22.3 volt.


(B) The Creative knowledge base article says: 


> The op-amp IC power supply specification range is +/-10.8V(*21.6V*) to +/-15V(*30V*)



(1) (A) means that all 4(2x2) opamps should have *22.3v+ *maximum supply voltage ? 
(2) (B) says that for all 4(2x2) opamps, the max supply voltage should be between *21.6V && * *30V *?
(3) Which one is true ? (A) or (B) ? 
(4) Is there a guide/tutorial on opamp rolling ? if so, please provide a link...


----------



## inseconds99

Anyone have a Dac recommendation to replace the X7? The Dac would need to do audio mixing, eg. optical and usb simultaneously without source switching as the X7 does.

If not, is there another solution for sound (optical and usb) to be mixed to one output so I can use it with my current XSX and PC for party chat setup?


----------



## Yethal

inseconds99 said:


> Anyone have a Dac recommendation to replace the X7? The Dac would need to do audio mixing, eg. optical and usb simultaneously without source switching as the X7 does.
> 
> If not, is there another solution for sound (optical and usb) to be mixed to one output so I can use it with my current XSX and PC for party chat setup?


Astro Mixamp but it'd be a downgrade from the X7


----------



## Lunatics

Highlaw said:


> I've read you can circumvent PS5's UAC1 limitation by using a device with this chip to one of PS5's rear USB ports and then one of its outputs to your dac. Apparently retains PS5's 3D audio and all, without the compression of bluetooth.
> 
> With my UAC1/2 worries aside, I'm still not aware of many solutions that have a mixer (of at least 2 inputs to headphone output at the same time). I owned an old Astro MixAmp during the 7th gen days but I'm sure it won't handle planar magnetics, whichever dac/amp I'll buy next has to have a dedicated power source separate from USB (considering USB will be plugged into PS5 and the console hinders power massively, from what I've heard).
> I just found out about X7 today and I'm happy it has a mixer, but I'm wondering if there's anything out there between a cheapo Mixamp (which doesn't have a separate power source anyway) and this X7, which is a bit overkill for what I want to accomplish, in both price and stature. Do any of you know of an alternative?
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I had my PS4 set up previously like this so I could get sound on both devices at the same time to my headphones so I could use my one set of headphones for gaming on both devices, or discord on PC while playing on my PS4. I was hoping there would be a way to do this with PS5 so I will have to give this a shot. Currently don't have my PS5 set up close enough to my PC but if I can keep using this set up it gives me more incentive to put it back near my PC.


----------



## Highlaw

Lunatics said:


> Thanks for posting this. I had my PS4 set up previously like this so I could get sound on both devices at the same time to my headphones so I could use my one set of headphones for gaming on both devices, or discord on PC while playing on my PS4. I was hoping there would be a way to do this with PS5 so I will have to give this a shot. Currently don't have my PS5 set up close enough to my PC but if I can keep using this set up it gives me more incentive to put it back near my PC.


I'm moving houses in the next couple of months. I'll be sure to post a photo of the setup by then and report back, hopefuly everything will work as expected. 
X7 connected to PS5, PC, and maybe Switch too, with headphones and a 2.1 setup (Adam T5V's + T10S). I can't begin to imagine how the cable management will go.


----------



## Lunatics

Highlaw said:


> I'm moving houses in the next couple of months. I'll be sure to post a photo of the setup by then and report back, hopefuly everything will work as expected.
> X7 connected to PS5, PC, and maybe Switch too, with headphones and a 2.1 setup (Adam T5V's + T10S). I can't begin to imagine how the cable management will go.


I just moved this past weekend. Finally was able to grab my 4k TV out of storage so I will be trying to use my PS5 with that as I've only had 1080p devices to use it with since I got it and have been moving around a lot. Looking forward to actually getting to try some 4k content on my TV. I plan to also have a spot to set it up in my room either at my desk to one of my monitors, or to a TV if I can fit one in here and be able to use my good desk audio set up since I likely won't be able to set up surround sound here with my TV.


----------



## Sam21

Is the SBX processing outputted through line out when you switch to speakers ? or is SBX processing outputted through headphone out  jacks only ?


----------



## Andi-C

Sam21 said:


> Is the SBX processing outputted through line out when you switch to speakers ? or is SBX processing outputted through headphone out  jacks only ?


SBX is output through both Headphones and speakers, you more likely to notice on Headphones when switching between on and off !


----------



## Sam21

So If I send a digital signal to X7 through Optical-in and turn on the SBX and connect X7's line-outs to a stereo speaker, I get SBX surround with the speakers ?


----------



## Andi-C (Oct 31, 2021)

Cant remember if SBX only works with the USB and Optical is only through put !

Just had a google and found this.



> Can i apply sbx effect while using toslink out for another dac? or sbx effects work only for analog out?
> Answer:
> With the SBX button on the Sound Blaster X7, the SBX audio effects can be applied to All playback sources. The optical input on the Sound Blaster X7 allows for SBX processing through the inbuilt SB-Axx1 DSP.
> 
> ...





> Yes it should be possible!
> 
> The X7 and G6 output a signal with applied SBX processing via both HP out and optical-out (as long as direct mode for either HP or optical out is not enabled).
> 
> ...



Its been some time since I owned the X7, down graded to G6.


----------



## Sam21

What is affected by opamp rolling ? Are the headphone and line out affected by opamp rolling ?


----------



## Skeza

Has anyone had any luck with using the Mic Array as a desk mic? I swap between multiple headsets, So i've paired the mic with GeForce Broadcast's noise removal and it sounds great but the gain is horrible. I've boosted it through windows and discord settings but it's as quiet as anything. Am i missing something? Because this can't be advertised as a broadcast quality microphone.


----------



## brazzmonkey

Hi there,
I'm a bit late on that one, but I recently discovered that the X7 has a USB host port on its left side...
This means it's supposed to be able to act as a DAC+amplifier when, say, a smartphone is connected to this USB port.
So I tried just that. Upon connecting I get a blinking "dolby" on the X7, and... that's all.
My smartphone is an android one, and from what I read I should get a USB audio output or something like that in my smartphone USB preferences, which I don't.
So basically, connected smartphone is detected by the X7 but I can't route audio to the X7.
I read on the web that it could be because Android deprecated AOA 2.0 protocole.
Are you guys able to route audio to the X7 using a smartphone connected to its USB host port?


----------



## deanorthk

Burson V5i D - OPAMP tested in my trusty Soundblaster X7

I'm going to make a quick tour of who I am, why I'm on headfi for so long, and what I like


I'm a 47 year old music fan, my story started in Reunion island, where I first got a sony walkman in the early 90's, and this somehow tickled my love for music in general, but also for headphone.


It was only 10 years after than I took the step to get a good headphone, even if I was already onto hifi, but for night time, to not bother my wife, the headphone was the way to go. I first had a HD650, than a Grado PS1000. First gear I ever have was a Burson HA160 and DA160, which was fantastic with the HD650, but way to shining with the PS1000. I then got myself a Woo Audio tube amp, that tamed the PS1000, but the confort and treble were not my friends, so I sold it. I had acouphenia at that time, so I was very sensible to harsh sounding things.


Two years ago, I finally left my little island to begin a new journey near Lyon, in France. There I took my Fostex TH900mk2 with me, my trusty soundblaster X7, and voilà........ Here I am now, two years later, a bit more accustomed to the cold weather ^^ And with a new setup.  Audeze LCD GX for the SB X7, and my fostex on iDSD Pro Signature.


-- My stero speaker system :

  -Waterfall Victoria EVO
  -Kinki Studio EXM1+
  -Mytek Brooklyn Bridge
  -Gigawatt Prime


-- +HC


  -Marantz SR8012
  -Zappiti 4K HDR
  -Panasonic UB9000
  -B&W PV1D subwoofer
  -JVC X9000 vp
  -2 meters base Xtremscreen 1.2 daylight technical screen
  -LG Oled 65GX
  - PS3
  - PS4
  - Gaming pc Ncase M1 watercooled with RTX 3090FE

-- My headphone system


1/ Soundblaster X7 with Audeze LCD GX
2/ iFi Audio iDSD pro signature with Fostex TH900mk2/forza noir hybrid 4.4m cable
  -> Connected to my old gaming pc, X299, I9 7900X, 1080Ti, everything watercooled.

And ROON with qobuz premium, which is the center of everything, trully


Songs tested, songs I know almost by heart 

Angus And Julian stone - The Devil's tear

Insomnium : Twilight Trail

In Mourning: Colossus

Amon Amarth : Embrace of the Endless Ocean

Joe Satriani : Always with me, always with you

Katie Melua : Ten Million Bycicle

Champs : 3000 miles away

Jeff Brubeck : Take Five

David Elias : Vision of Her

Zulu : Grander nout l'ame

The Weeknd : Blinding Lights

FA big thanks to John from Burson Audio for contacting me.
They have  sending the V5i for free in exchange for my honest opinion. So here it is, my very first time writing something about my passion for music and hardware

Pros: Warm, precise instrument placement, airy and holographic stage.
Cons : maybe the cost, one got to be sure before upgrading the X7. 

The gain over the based Op amp, are really, and I mean really, tangible.


The bass got a tad warmer, but still very controlled and tense

The results were similar between Fostex TH900mk2 and Audeze LCD GX (except the sound stage beeing really different between the two headphones )


In game, the more audible thing for me was clearer impact of guns, explosions and so, as I tested mostly Warhammer 40000 Inquisition, and Tom's Clancy Breakpoint during my time of play

Next days I'm going to test Red Dead Redemption with the X7 and LCD GX, as I guess it's a very athmospherical game, I'll post the result here.


----------



## inseconds99

Just purchased a FiiO K9 Pro ESS, looking to continue using my X7 for SBX out of my consoles. Should I use optical out of X7 to optical in on K9 Pro? Or should I do RCA out and bypass the Dac in the ESS and use it as amp only?


----------



## mbyrnes

I have my X7 optical out going into my Ares II DAC and then on to my amp. Might as well use the best DAC I've got in the chain.


----------



## taygomi

The cinch output no longer emits a signal. Does anyone know the problem.
Anyone know how to open the X7?


----------



## Tatertots

I am looking for a good amp to pair with my X7.  I purchased the 8XX's while on sale earlier this year and amp on the X7 is lacking.  I am looking for an amp with a wide sound stage and clean reproduction.  I do not want a warmer sounding amp as I use my setup only for gaming.
Thanks


----------



## TeeReQs

Tatertots said:


> I am looking for a good amp to pair with my X7.  I purchased the 8XX's while on sale earlier this year and amp on the X7 is lacking.  I am looking for an amp with a wide sound stage and clean reproduction.  I do not want a warmer sounding amp as I use my setup only for gaming.
> Thanks


Have you thought about trying a full set of Sparkos op-amps?


----------



## Tatertots

TeeReQs said:


> Have you thought about trying a full set of Sparkos op-amps?


My X7 is going on 5 years old so I don't want to invest in mods for it.  I am just looking for a good amp to pair with it for my pc gaming setup.  
Thanks


----------



## TeeReQs (Aug 17, 2022)

Mine as well. With that being said, I also have HD800s. Upgrading the op-amps really brought some life to the sound. The nice thing about going that route, is there is one less device on your desk.


----------



## Tatertots

TeeReQs said:


> Mine as well. With that being said, I also have HD800s. Upgrading the op-amps really brought some life to the sound. The nice thing about going that route, is there is one less device on your desk.


I understand.  You don't feel like you need any more power for you 800s?  I am not getting the sound stage I thought I would be with my new head phones.


----------



## illram

Tatertots said:


> I am looking for a good amp to pair with my X7.  I purchased the 8XX's while on sale earlier this year and amp on the X7 is lacking.  I am looking for an amp with a wide sound stage and clean reproduction.  I do not want a warmer sounding amp as I use my setup only for gaming.
> Thanks


I love my Monoprice THX AAA 887. Balanced out to my HD800S, clean power, and affordable. This thing has power for days, even gets my Hifiman HE6se loud which is a feat. (Some people use speaker amps to power these cans...)

I have not tried it with my X7 (retired it a bit ago), but power and neutrality wise this amp will give you good clean volume.


----------



## Tatertots

illram said:


> I love my Monoprice THX AAA 887. Balanced out to my HD800S, clean power, and affordable. This thing has power for days, even gets my Hifiman HE6se loud which is a feat. (Some people use speaker amps to power these cans...)
> 
> I have not tried it with my X7 (retired it a bit ago), but power and neutrality wise this amp will give you good clean volume.


I was looking at that amp as a solution.  Lucky for me they have it for sale for $199.00 today so I ordered one.  I want to use the X7 as my dac so I just need to plug rca cables to out on the back of the x7 to the input on the 887?  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Tatertots

I received the THX AAA 887 yesterday and connected the X7 to it for the DAC.  I have my 8XX running balanced to the amp.  This is an amazing setup for gaming.


----------



## Evshrug

Tatertots said:


> I understand.  You don't feel like you need any more power for you 800s?  I am not getting the sound stage I thought I would be with my new head phones.


Well, the X7 certainly has enough power for the HD 800, and all these years later I haven’t found an All-in-one that improves on or even can match the features offered by the X7. Mixing multiple streams of audio (USB, optical, Bluetooth, RCA), performing surround and EQ DSP, having a DAC fairly comparable to a Schiit Bifrost Uber (probably closer to the current Gen Modi now), and yes a powerful headphone and speaker amp is part of the total package. The better soundstage comes from a lower noise floor (black background) among other things. I’ve only heard good things about the Sparkos opamp upgrade, but I personally had a good experience adding Burson opamps. The upgrade definitely improved the fidelity and sense of “holographic” sound, but I can also understand wanting to add a dedicated headphone amp in case the X7 was going to be removed from your setup.

I wouldn’t have chosen the THX 887 for the HD 800, but are you finding the HD 8xx’s laid back upper mids are helping with the synergy?


----------



## Tatertots

Evshrug said:


> Well, the X7 certainly has enough power for the HD 800, and all these years later I haven’t found an All-in-one that improves on or even can match the features offered by the X7. Mixing multiple streams of audio (USB, optical, Bluetooth, RCA), performing surround and EQ DSP, having a DAC fairly comparable to a Schiit Bifrost Uber (probably closer to the current Gen Modi now), and yes a powerful headphone and speaker amp is part of the total package. The better soundstage comes from a lower noise floor (black background) among other things. I’ve only heard good things about the Sparkos opamp upgrade, but I personally had a good experience adding Burson opamps. The upgrade definitely improved the fidelity and sense of “holographic” sound, but I can also understand wanting to add a dedicated headphone amp in case the X7 was going to be removed from your setup.
> 
> I wouldn’t have chosen the THX 887 for the HD 800, but are you finding the HD 8xx’s laid back upper mids are helping with the synergy?


I am sorry for the late response to your message.  Havent checked in on the site in a while.  the THX 887 sounds great with my headphones.  I have the X7 plugged in my THX to use as a dac.  I am not that familiar with a lot of headphone sounds as I only use them for gaming.  I started off with turtle beach, astro, hd 650 and now the 8xx.  by far the 8xx blows away the rest.  I am really enjoying the combo and I dont feel like I am wanting for more like I did when using the 650s.


----------



## slayer6288

Hi all,

If I wanted to use my setup as such USB from PC->X7->optical out->Schiit bifrost->Schiit Valhalla 2 that would work right without any audio degradation? I am looking to basically use the mixer and microphone functionality of the x7 only as no other device offers the ability to use your own dac and amp while offering a mic input and mixing 2 audio streams at once into one. Also with this setup the op amps do nothing right and there is no need to play with them?


----------



## Yethal

slayer6288 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If I wanted to use my setup as such USB from PC->X7->optical out->Schiit bifrost->Schiit Valhalla 2 that would work right without any audio degradation? I am looking to basically use the mixer and microphone functionality of the x7 only as no other device offers the ability to use your own dac and amp while offering a mic input and mixing 2 audio streams at once into one. Also with this setup the op amps do nothing right and there is no need to play with them?


Yes and yes


----------



## slayer6288

Yethal said:


> Yes and yes


Thank you so much I have one last question. I was able to find the native sampling rate of the SB chip this uses which I assume includes the mixing is 48KHz which is fine. What I couldn't find is if that is 16bit or 24 bit. Does anyone know?


----------



## azooooooma

slayer6288 said:


> Thank you so much I have one last question. I was able to find the native sampling rate of the SB chip this uses which I assume includes the mixing is 48KHz which is fine. What I couldn't find is if that is 16bit or 24 bit. Does anyone know?


Curious about that also.


----------

